# Blindfold Failures Thread



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I needed some place to post the results of my 7x7x7 BLD attempts. And I just finished my first one:

DNF (2:06:25.20, 1:02:45 memorization)

If you do an R, it is off by 33 pieces. Which sounds terrible, but if you look at the cube, it looks practically solved. The pieces are mostly in strips. It looks like I missed an R as an undo of a setup move. 9 wings wrong, 6 central edges wrong, 6 oblique centers wrong, and 12 other centers wrong.

My memory was totally secure and never a problem at all. The obliques were definitely harder than the rest, but it felt like I got more comfortable with them as I went.

This is definitely harder due to the different color scheme; I wish I could replace the stickers with my standard color scheme.

I want my first successful solve to be a BLD solve. So I'm thinking I'll just apply a new 100-move scramble to the current unsolved cube. Sound like a good way to go? The only negative is that I won't know exactly what scramble I solved.

This was definitely a lot of fun to do - I can't wait for my next try! Tomorrow!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 1, 2008)

5x5 20:xx fail
6 cubes fail (three times)
5 cubes fail (two times)

Haven't succeeded on more than 4 yet. 



> This is definitely harder due to the different color scheme; I wish I could replace the stickers with my standard color scheme.



What color scheme do you use?


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice try Mr. Hughey, just one rotation off! Next time for sure, yea?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmm, I tried to convince Michael to call his the "BLD Experiences Thread," to no avail.

I'll mention that I had 6 attempts to beat the puny ER of 1:17, and failed all of them. (Winning a competition with the only success of the six was worth nothing to me, as I'm ranked fourth in the the nation with that time...)
And I only seem to get worse at BLD. All my recent 4x4x4 BLD solves are worse failures than my first attempt ever.

Also, trying out new memory methods didn't help - my brain won't memo nearly fast enough.

However, I'm trying rushed-memo solves, and it might be working.

Mike: How about almost-solving? But you'd have to be very careful... How about solving "into" a scramble using your BLD method (exec turning practice)?
Also, are you using r2 for obliques?

(And why is everyone calling them obliques? I'm flattered that my term has taken off so far, but qqwref's "chiral" is pretty good, and some other terms like "skew" also work pretty well...)
(But if we do go with +o and -0, maye I suggest "PLO" and "MO" for pronunciation? )


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 1, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> > This is definitely harder due to the different color scheme; I wish I could replace the stickers with my standard color scheme.
> 
> 
> What color scheme do you use?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=41003#post41003


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice try Mike. If you don't succeed today you can even try it semi-official for the weekly competition!

What about this for solving:
Generate a scramble and notice the first move.
Now just solve the 7x7x7 almost entirely except for the very last 3x3x3 part so the last move would cancel with the first move of the scramble. Now start the scramble from the 2nd move


----------



## joey (Jul 1, 2008)

7:38:50.52 sleep delayed 3x3 DNF.
Off by U2 M U2 M'. It still doesn't beat Mondo's 11 hours! I don't have the longest BLD yet!

edit:
And I was asleep for msot of this!


----------



## Kyle™ (Jul 1, 2008)

I forget the name of it ( when you plan setup moves before you start your BLD solve?), I planned to do about 6 moves before I started, and only had do swap 3 edges and 3 corners. It was about a 40-45 second solve but i forgot to fix the parity.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2008)

joey said:


> 7:38:50.52 sleep delayed 3x3 DNF.
> Off by U2 M U2 M'. It still doesn't beat Mondo's 11 hours! I don't have the longest BLD yet!
> 
> edit:
> And I was asleep for msot of this!


 
If 11 hours is the record for a DNF I have got it beat. A year ago I memoed a cube and got a call just before I started solving. A week later I found the cube and tried to solve it. Memo was still there, but I started solving with the incorrect orientation of the cube (white on top, green on front like you scramble). I checked later and it would have been good otherwise!


----------



## joey (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm not going for the longest DNF, you can hold that UWR! I'm was just using Mondo's 11 hours as a base. But now your're bringing 7 days into it! Maybe I'll try a 24 hour attempt soon. Might have to use letters or something.


----------



## KConny (Jul 1, 2008)

Now I've done 4 DNF's at 4x4 BLD. The first one was the closest. Off by a B inner slice move and 7 edges, but that makes sense. The other ones I've failed on U2 centers, alway forgetting to undo my U/U'/U2 setupmoves when I'm done with centers. 

First solve was about 45 min, the one yesterday was 20 min.


----------



## alexc (Jul 1, 2008)

2-5 relay bld I got everything right except for the 5x5, which I completely failed, off by 10 x centers, 4 + centers, and 4 wings.


----------



## tim (Jul 1, 2008)

4/16 cubes 6 months ago. I left out a journey in the beginning...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Hmm, I tried to convince Michael to call his the "BLD Experiences Thread," to no avail.


I realized this was "politically incorrect" when I started it, but somehow it just still seemed like the best name. Sorry if I've offended anyone. 



Lucas Garron said:


> All my recent 4x4x4 BLD solves are worse failures than my first attempt ever.


That's okay - it just means you're learning. You'll soon suddenly have some spectacular success and make a big jump, I'm sure. If you don't give up. Please don't give up.



Lucas Garron said:


> Mike: How about almost-solving? But you'd have to be very careful... How about solving "into" a scramble using your BLD method (exec turning practice)?


Actually, I realized that this morning. This morning I solved all of it except a single 3-cycle of outer wings. Now I'm going to apply the first few moves of my next scramble, then use a commutator to solve the 3 wings (it's still easy to see where they need to go), then apply the rest of the scramble. It's a great idea, and should work perfectly. Problem solved.

And Arnaud, I also thought of your idea, and I like it, but I feel like a single turn from solved should count as solved, since it would just be a +2 in competition. So I'd feel like I had to do 2 turns from solved, which would maybe be fun, but would be a lot of work. I think I'm going with the solving into a scramble idea instead.



Lucas Garron said:


> Also, are you using r2 for obliques?


No. Maybe I should, but I like commutators for centers because since there are 4 interchangeable center pieces, you can often get 3 cycles that solve all 3 pieces at once. I think Chris doesn't take advantage of this, but I do in a big way, and I think it's really helpful. (I'm always excited when I'm memorizing and start getting a lot of 3-cycles on centers.) So I just use commutators for the obliques, just like the other centers.



Lucas Garron said:


> (And why is everyone calling them obliques? I'm flattered that my term has taken off so far, but qqwref's "chiral" is pretty good, and some other terms like "skew" also work pretty well...)
> (But if we do go with +o and -0, maye I suggest "PLO" and "MO" for pronunciation? )


I like the fact that it sounds good as a single word. Somehow, "chirals" doesn't feel as right, and neither does "skews" - you feel like you have to say "chiral centers" and "skew centers". I think "obliques" works alone because we've gotten used to hearing it when referencing abdominal exercises.  Anyway, "obliques" rolls off the tongue nicely; I like it!


----------



## joey (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm just really annoyed. I though ok, I'll actually give 4x4 BLD a go. I havnt' really though of the specifics yet, but I might aswell try it.

I memoed centres and corners in like 5mins? or so.
Then I started memo edges, and after 5 mins, it turned out my third edge I had been memoing with was the wrong edge.
So I changed this and carried on memoing, then realised my second edge was wrong too. So I had to start from the beggining basically.

I put my BLD on, and messed up the first corner cycle. I'm fooked off right now. If I hadn't made all those edge memo mistakes it would have been like 10mins memo, and if I hadn't screwed up the corners, it probably would have been a success.
I just can't work out which edge is which.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 1, 2008)

While showing off in front of some random people. I DNFed on a 2x2.  
That's so rare nowadays. My accuracy is like 95%.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 1, 2008)

Four month 3x3 BLD DNF streak

And then a 6:30 solve

And then a week of DNF's

Another solve...

Now I'm DNFing again.


----------



## Kian (Jul 1, 2008)

i tried a few bld solves in a row the other day. on my 4th or 5th solve i, for no apparent reason, recalled my journey from my 2nd solve and did that for the edges and then realized what i had done. gotta say, my bld failures are a heck of a lot more interesting than the successes...haha


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Now I'm going to apply the first few moves of my next scramble, then use a commutator to solve the 3 wings (it's still easy to see where they need to go), then apply the rest of the scramble.


An alternative:
1. Superflip of middle edges.
2. Repair those three wings.
3. Scramble.
4. Superflip of middle edges.

And I was hoping you US guys would get your V-cubes with a huge delay so I'd get the headstart I need to get in shape. Sigh.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 1, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> And I was hoping you US guys would get your V-cubes with a huge delay so I'd get the headstart I need to get in shape. Sigh.



Don't dawdle!


----------



## blah (Jul 1, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> And Arnaud, I also thought of your idea, and I like it, but I feel like a single turn from solved should count as solved, since it would just be a +2 in competition. So I'd feel like I had to do 2 turns from solved, which would maybe be fun, but would be a lot of work.


There's a loophole that makes it easier for you actually: An M turn from the solved state is a DNF 



Mike Hughey said:


> I think Chris doesn't take advantage of this, but I do in a big way, and I think it's really helpful. (I'm always excited when I'm memorizing and start getting a lot of 3-cycles on centers.) So I just use commutators for the obliques, just like the other centers.


That's news. How can Chris not take advantage of anything to do with commutators?! I thought he was _the_ commutator expert? Or am I misinterpreting whatever you're trying to say? And there's another thing I don't quite understand, what do you mean by "start getting a lot of 3-cycles on centers"? Don't you cycle _all_ the centers with 3-cycle commutators? (I think that's what you told me some time ago, don't really remember anymore.)



Mike Hughey said:


> I like the fact that it sounds good as a single word. Somehow, "chirals" doesn't feel as right, and neither does "skews" - you feel like you have to say "chiral centers" and "skew centers". I think "obliques" works alone because we've gotten used to hearing it when referencing abdominal exercises.  Anyway, "obliques" rolls off the tongue nicely; I like it!


Given my limited vocabulary, I've only came across the word "chiral" once in my life, and I don't even know what it means in English; I only know what it means in organic chemistry (chiral centers, yeah, they're called that too in organic chemistry) because that's where I learned the word, and I hate organic chemistry. "Skew", on the other hand, just doesn't sound like "professional cubing jargon". So it's more of the fact that I don't like the other two (no offense to qqwref) than that that I like "obliques", besides, I came across "obliques" first  (The double "that" is not a typo )

I was just about to submit this post, then I got what you meant about the 3-cycle thingy, I think. Do you mean a "complete" 3-cycle, i.e. A goes to B, which goes to C, which goes back to A? (I thought that was extremely rare? Or do you sorta "plan" the cycles so you end up with cycles like that?) That's a new technique I've never thought of, nor heard of or read about for that matter. Care to explain? Or are there any threads discussing this?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2008)

You've got the right idea, yes - a complete cycle where all 3 pieces are solved at once. Chris mentioned it in a thread a number of months back - he uses a fixed buffer for centers, like I do with wings. So he'll just break a new cycle like you would for r2 when he runs out. So that means the only time he'll get this is at the very end, and only once on a single solve. I on the other hand will move to a new buffer whenever I come back to the starting face as the second piece in my pair. So for me it can actually happen fairly often. I've had as many as 4 of these in a single solve on a 4x4x4 before! That is so nice when it happens. So I might get A -> I -> M (-> A), B -> J -> E (-> B), C -> F -> Q (-> C), etc. Or I might get a 5-cycle, which is just as nice for the last half of it.

You don't have to do anything to work for this - all you do is move to a new buffer whenever you come back to the original face as the second piece in a pair. Very easy and automatic.

I talked to Chris about this at Chattahoochee, and he said he had decided that the memorization benefits of a fixed buffer outweigh the potential of fewer commutators for him. But that's definitely not the case for me. So whenever I'm competing against Chris, I'm always secretly hoping for lots of these center 3-cycles - maybe I could actually beat him if the scramble were lucky enough! 

I studied organic chemistry for years, so chiral is a word I'm very familiar with. (I was studying to be a PhD in organic chemistry until I decided that I hated chemistry and switched to computer science.)


----------



## blah (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I do exactly what you do, Mike. In fact, it never occurred to me that you could do 3-cycle with a fixed buffer  Maybe it's because I did 3-cycle on a 3x3x3 without a fixed buffer too. Most I got was 3 independent cycles, and that was probably only twice or thrice, not that I've been doing 4x4 BLD much though.

About memorization benefits, for me, I memorize much easier if there are independent cycles. I think I read somewhere on Wikipedia that "anomalies" in stuff that you're supposed to memorize makes you memorize better. I think we've all had that experience before? Like a phone number becomes easy to remember when it has a zero or two somewhere in it, if you get what I mean. The "breakage" itself serves as a memory booster sorta thing.

Speaking of this, I think I should mention this thing I do which strays from the "normal" method, it's not something I researched on or whatever, it just came naturally since my second or third solve. Whenever I see a 2-cycle coming, it's quite easy to anticipate for some reason, I make sure I get them involved in my main long cycle (there's always this longest main cycle right?) because I have a major problem seeing commutators that cycle pieces to the same face, and it's definitely less move efficient to do a separate commutator just to cycle 2 pieces anyway, does anyone else do this?

Chemistry haters FTW! (You quit _midway_ through your PhD?! I find it quite romantic(?) that you suddenly decided chemistry sucked after you went that far.)

I realized I'm _so_ on the wrong thread...


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I studied organic chemistry for years, so chiral is a word I'm very familiar with. (I was studying to be a PhD in organic chemistry until I decided that I hated chemistry and switched to computer science.)



YAY! Chemistry ftl!
(Did you get that PhD by the way? I so look forward to getting mine in the near-ish future).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2008)

blah said:


> Speaking of this, I think I should mention this thing I do which strays from the "normal" method, it's not something I researched on or whatever, it just came naturally since my second or third solve. Whenever I see a 2-cycle coming, it's quite easy to anticipate for some reason, I make sure I get them involved in my main long cycle (there's always this longest main cycle right?) because I have a major problem seeing commutators that cycle pieces to the same face, and it's definitely less move efficient to do a separate commutator just to cycle 2 pieces anyway, does anyone else do this?


Wow, that's interesting. I'll have to think about that for a bit. I'm very comfortable doing commutators in a 2-cycle, as long as they're not directly opposite pieces. But I need to think through the implications of rolling all the 2-cycles together into the biggest cycle - that's a fascinating idea.



> Chemistry haters FTW! (You quit _midway_ through your PhD?! I find it quite romantic(?) that you suddenly decided chemistry sucked after you went that far.)



Yeah, I got my BS in chemistry and then spent 4 more years studying chemistry in graduate school at Purdue before I quit. I had completed all the coursework for a PhD, and had passed the qualifier exams so I was eligible for a Master's. Once I decided I hated it, my major professor offered to let me get my Master's instead, but then I realized I was going to have to do 2 published papers (probably in the Journal of Organic Chemistry) just to get the Master's, so I decided it wasn't worth it and quit altogether without getting an advanced chemistry degree. I then spent 3 1/2 more years earning my Master's in computer science. So I spent 11 1/2 years straight as a full-time college student.



Dene said:


> YAY! Chemistry ftl!


LOL


----------



## blah (Jul 1, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, that's interesting. I'll have to think about that for a bit. I'm very comfortable doing commutators in a 2-cycle, as long as they're not directly opposite pieces. But I need to think through the implications of rolling all the 2-cycles together into the biggest cycle - that's a fascinating idea.


If you find it fascinating I'll just elaborate a bit more then. It's mostly towards the end when I find 2-cycles, when I "feel" I've got ~15 pieces done and one of the faces still has 2 (rarely, 3) "unused" pieces, one of them's probably in a 2-cycle so I skip one letter on that face and come back to the previous one later, it works almost every time, really, it's just a feel I guess, and also a bit of conscious looking at all the other pieces on a face as you go along. This way it stays in your memory better, imo, because you _know_ you skipped something (an "anomaly") so you won't forget it easily later.

And I've got a nice solution for 2 opposite centers because I hate those cases  It's just something I memorized and do blindly as an algorithm, though it's actually a commutator, and you can probably understand it easily and use it more flexibly than I do, for now I just set the 2 pieces up to the same position every time so I know nothing can go wrong. Check it out: rU'r' u2 rUr' u2. And of course there's the inverse. I always do it in the end when every other piece is solved if possible. If not, I just, as you put it, "roll" it into my main cycle.



Mike Hughey said:


> So I spent 11 1/2 years straight as a full-time college student.


That's more years than I've ever received formal education, and I've gotten sick of it for quite some time now, you are one patient guy


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2008)

blah said:


> That's more years than I've ever received formal education, and I've gotten sick of it for quite some time now, you are one patient guy


So you can see why I do silly things like 5x5x5 multis. 

Thanks for the ideas; I'm going to work on them a bit - after I get my 7x7x7 and 6x6x6 BLD solves.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey... also I just thought of something. Mike, if you reduce it to a 3x3, one of your daughters I'm sure would gladly solve it from there


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Hey... also I just thought of something. Mike, if you reduce it to a 3x3, one of your daughters I'm sure would gladly solve it from there


Best idea!

That way Mike wouldn't even be the first Hughey to solve a bigcube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Hey... also I just thought of something. Mike, if you reduce it to a 3x3, one of your daughters I'm sure would gladly solve it from there
> ...



Too late. (Check the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread.)


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2008)

4x4 BLD DNF.
14:14.25
20 centres correct.
7 edges correct.
All corners correct.
The only reason 7 edges were correct was because I was just going for a centres attempt! I just decided to memo 4 edges aswell  And 3 others were already in place!
The centres weren't as bad as I thought. I still need to get used to this letter scheme, I usually have to go through the alpahbet each time!


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 2, 2008)

joey said:


> The centres weren't as bad as I thought. I still need to get used to this letter scheme, I usually have to go through the alpahbet each time!



I'm starting to use all the letters too, and I fear I'll go through the alphabet too.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

joey said:


> 4x4 BLD DNF.
> 14:14.25
> 20 centres correct.
> 7 edges correct.
> ...



Cool! You're well on your way! I can't wait to see your first successful solve. That's not a bad time for everything but edges for your first time, too.


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Cool! You're well on your way! I can't wait to see your first successful solve. That's not a bad time for everything but edges for your first time, too.


I only decided to do centres only after I had memoed centres, so it probably could have been a lot faster, if I had decided that at the start. But yeah, it looks fun! wish I had started ages ago!


----------



## alexc (Jul 2, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > The centres weren't as bad as I thought. I still need to get used to this letter scheme, I usually have to go through the alpahbet each time!
> ...



I had to do that too when I just started using a new lettering scheme.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 3, 2008)

alexc said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



I'm planning to get used to my new letter scheme this weekend. How long did it take you?


----------



## alexc (Jul 3, 2008)

Just a couple days and I was used to it.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 6, 2008)

oh, man...55.99 DNF...

I "saw" the corners wrongly at the bottom...had a X perm, but did just a cycle...
memo was 22, so execution was really fast


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 6, 2008)

Eh, 12 straight DNFs... but salvaged by a slow 1:28.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2008)

I missed both of my first 2 6x6x6 BLD attempts (both for the weekly competition). Both only off by 2 obliques.  And then I accidentally solved it after the second attempt - I forgot I wasn't supposed to because I was trying to figure out where I went wrong. So now I can't have my first solve on it be BLD.


----------



## joey (Jul 6, 2008)

Nooo, sorry Mike! Since you can't get your first solve on it BLD, maybe you're first BLD on it should be in a relay?


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 7, 2008)

4 attempts at 2 cubes blind. All failed. Only one of them even ended with one solved. 2 can't be this hard can it?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I missed both of my first 2 6x6x6 BLD attempts (both for the weekly competition). Both only off by 2 obliques.  And then I accidentally solved it after the second attempt - I forgot I wasn't supposed to because I was trying to figure out where I went wrong. So now I can't have my first solve on it be BLD.


 
Well, officially it is only solved if you stopped the timer after you solved it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I missed both of my first 2 6x6x6 BLD attempts (both for the weekly competition). Both only off by 2 obliques.  And then I accidentally solved it after the second attempt - I forgot I wasn't supposed to because I was trying to figure out where I went wrong. So now I can't have my first solve on it be BLD.
> ...



Oh, well after I did this, I decided I had ruined my chance at it so I went ahead and speedsolved it a bunch (and stopped the timer after I solved it). So it's definitely too late now. Anyway, I'm happy because I did it right for the 7x7x7. So I guess that's good enough.

And Joey, my wife is back, so it'll probably be a while before I can try the big relays. I really hope to get a 6x6x6 BLD before I get to the relays. But the relays will come someday.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> And Joey, my wife is back, so it'll probably be a while before I can try the big relays. I really hope to get a 6x6x6 BLD before I get to the relays. But the relays will come someday.


I hope it will be a while. You have some marital duties to perform


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 8, 2008)

0/2 Multi-Bld. 35:03.19

My first try at multi. The first cube had a 2x2x3 block + 1 edge correct. The second cube had all but 4 edges correct.

I blame it on my memo. I realized I had forgotten some by the time I started, and obviously didn't review enough. 

Fail.


----------



## blah (Jul 8, 2008)

Dude if you had a 2x2x3 block + 1 edge correct you should've done speedBLD, flip a few edges and it's gonna be a 2-gen solve!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 8, 2008)

blah said:


> Dude if you had a 2x2x3 block + 1 edge correct you should've done speedBLD, flip a few edges and it's gonna be a 2-gen solve!




No no no...sorry, I worded that incorrectly.


Those were the results at the end of the solve. Both cubes were fully scrambled.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 9, 2008)

blah said:


> Dude if you had a 2x2x3 block + 1 edge correct you should've done speedBLD, flip a few edges and it's gonna be a 2-gen solve!



You know there's more than just edge orientation to 2-gen, right?


----------



## shadowpartner (Jul 13, 2008)

i total Fail.

donno how to BLD lol


----------



## Nghia (Jul 14, 2008)

1:28.xx DNF 3x3 BLD huhu
(Very) easy scramble from cubemania, I didn't keep it though.


----------



## blah (Jul 14, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Dude if you had a 2x2x3 block + 1 edge correct you should've done speedBLD, flip a few edges and it's gonna be a 2-gen solve!
> ...



Oh yeah, you just reminded me, corner permutation too  My mistake then.


----------



## ROOT (Jul 14, 2008)

Failed 6x6 BLD 

the worst part about it, was there was nothing wrong with my execution or solving. when i was finishing the outer corner-centers the cube had an internal pop, after a few minutes i couldnt find the other internal piece, so i gave up. but as i looked, everything i had already solved was correct, so if it werent for the pop, it wouldve been successful


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2008)

ROOT said:


> Failed 6x6 BLD
> 
> the worst part about it, was there was nothing wrong with my execution or solving. when i was finishing the outer corner-centers the cube had an internal pop, after a few minutes i couldnt find the other internal piece, so i gave up. but as i looked, everything i had already solved was correct, so if it werent for the pop, it wouldve been successful



Ugh. How frustrating. I feel for you - I really do! I've never had a full pop (I had a piece start to pop out once, but I caught it before it really got out of the puzzle), but it is a constant fear. By the way, how fast was the attempt?

I'm now 0/4 on 6x6x6 BLD.  A couple of times, I've had situations where the centers won't click into place, and it happens halfway through a commutator, and so there I am rocking the slices back and forth trying to get it to click, and the whole time afraid I'm going to lose my place in the commutator. I'm sure that on at least one of my attempts, this is what went wrong. It's a double challenge to solve the 6x6x6 BLD, since you have to be so careful not to pop.

Between the popping fear and the weird color scheme (which is much harder to deal with on 6x6x6 than it is on 7x7x7, since on the 7x7x7 you have fixed centers to compare with), I think I've decided the 6x6x6 and the 7x7x7 are equally hard to solve BLD. However, as soon as I can get Cubesmith stickers, that should no longer be the case - the popping problem alone isn't enough to do it, at least for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2008)

0/6 now on 6x6x6 BLD. On the most recent one, I messed up an inner X center commutator, and I knew I messed it up, but had no idea how to fix it. I decided to just give up and look at the cube so I could see if I could figure out what I did wrong, and I was able to look at it and figure out what I did wrong. I then pulled the blindfold back on and solved the rest of it correctly, so at least I finally managed one with two looks.

I know I can do it; I just keep messing up every time!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow, 7x7x7 BLD 2nd try, and you can't seem to pull off a 6x6x6 BLD? 

I can't even attempt a 4x4x4 BLD so I have no room to talk. :]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Wow, 7x7x7 BLD 2nd try, and you can't seem to pull off a 6x6x6 BLD?



I know - it's ridiculous, isn't it?

I think I may have just gotten lucky on the 7x7x7.

But I'll keep trying, as long as it takes.


----------



## joey (Jul 15, 2008)

I DNFd both times at Czech Open, with horribly slow times. Also DNFd the 4x4.

The only upside was the 2/2 in 4:13.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2008)

joey said:


> I DNFd both times at Czech Open, with horribly slow times. Also DNFd the 4x4.
> 
> The only upside was the 2/2 in 4:13.



I saw that - I was disappointed. (Although I didn't know about the times - what were they?) But you did well in everything else (well, except clock), and the 2/2 was fantastic! The best 2/2 multiBLD ever by more than a minute! (Previous best was Rowe Hessler: 5:22.) Spectacular result!


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I saw that - I was disappointed. (Although I didn't know about the times - what were they?)


Yes, I was disappointed too. I don't really feel like posting them.
#1 1:43.xx DNF, did 2 antisunes, meant to do 2 sunes. This was my slow backup solve.
#2 1:31.xx 'Tried' to go fast, didn't work, just sucked.



Mike Hughey said:


> But you did well in everything else (well, except clock),


I broke every PB in competiton, except for BLD. I actually broke my 5x5 PB outside of competition too, with 2:38, thanks to Erik's really nice 5x5. (Which Peter Rocka also used)
Erik and Arnaud said I couldn't compete in BLD if I didn't compete in clock, so they taught me the night before. I kept forgetting it too, and had to be show again quickly as the judge was calling me up! It was a DNF cos I went over 1minute.



Mike Hughey said:


> and the 2/2 was fantastic! The best 2/2 multiBLD ever by more than a minute! (Previous best was Rowe Hessler: 5:22.) Spectacular result!


I'm really pleased with this. I know 2/2 isn't a big multi at all, but it's not what I was going for at all, I know most people won't really recognise it as much, but I'm glad you do too! It was funny, since I had memoed and solved when most other people had maybe finished memoing their cube  (if that!) This is 2:07.xx per cube, which actually is faster than my 2:27.xx single BLD


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 16, 2008)

7:xx 4x4x4 BLD DNF. Yet another solve where I have no idea what went wrong...


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 19, 2008)

2 corners unoriented in a 4x4x4 BLD in competition.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 21, 2008)

9:32 4x4 DNF... in competition. Stupid parity.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jul 21, 2008)

0/3 multiblind, my first attempt at 3. One of them I'm convinced I did a setup move wrong (nearly all the corners were off), another I got one of the stickers wrong (so three corners off), and on the third I'm not sure what happened.

It was really disappointing when I removed the blindfold because I had memorized it super slow for accuracy. Guess I have to just try again tomorrow.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 21, 2008)

4x4 dnf...in competition...by 3 edges!
time was about 13 minutes, since I was trying to go carefully (and was kinda tired)

I just forgot those 2 edges, and they were still to be solved at the end with the cycle starting one

oh, and 2/4 and 2/3 multi, also in comp...

2/3 was even worse, since I had just 3 corners out of place, in 13:27


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow - so many near-miss 4x4x4 BLD solves in competition this weekend. My prediction for the US Open (that it would take sub-10 to get on the podium) was very nearly true - third place wasn't quite sub-10, it was 10:07. But I think there were more people there besides Lucas and Tim with sub-10 DNFs - I hope anyone else with one will post theirs as well. Alex finally was the first after Chris Hardwick to crack the 10 minute barrier - hopefully that will open the floodgates for others to do it as well. (Alex is so amazing!)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 22, 2008)

I might as well start my list :

4x4 BLD:
1st solve: 15:xx DNF... off by a cycle of centers. I cycled them the wrong way
2nd solve: 13:xx DNF... off by 2 centers because I memorized XJ instead of JX 
3rd solve: BAD

Multi BLD
3/4: I cycled 1 cycle of corners the wrong direction. Also forgot to flip 2 edges

5x5 BLD
First attempt ever: off by 2 x centers and a few + centers. Not really sure what I did wrong, but I memo'd everything, so that's a plus 

3x3 BLD
1st solve: 1:15.xx DNF ridiculously easy scramble. I slipped during a 2 flip and missed a M' 
2nd solve: 1:05.xx DNF I forgot the orientation of 1 edge!!!!      
3rd solve: 1:34.xx DNF Can't remember what I did, it wasn't really too good though.

My next goal is to actually do somewhat OK in BLD at a competition. This competition could've been really good for me (putting me 5th for 3x3 BLD and 5-6 for 4x4), but alas, I made my usual tiny little mistakes.


----------



## alexc (Jul 22, 2008)

At US Nationals:

3x3 blind:
1:12 DNF (Forgot to memo a flipped edge.)
54 DNF (OMFG!!!!! This scramble was sooooooo easy, and memo seemed right.)
1:51 DNF (Recall delay)

4x4 blind: 
8:19 success
7:49 DNF (Off by 4 or 5 centers)
3:48 DNF (Too tired and couldn't focus. Kept messing up on memo too.)

5x5 blind:
DNF (24:xx off by 3 x centers)
DNF (21:xx off by a couple x and + centers.)

multi blind: 
13/14 (Off by 3 corners on the tenth cube.)

I really should have gotten these rankings:
3x3bld: 2 (Actual rank now is 25 I think, terrible )
4x4bld: 2 (Which I did get )
5x5bld: 2 (Not even ranked )
multibld: 3 (Got 4th instead, so not bad, but I really wanted a perfect attempt.)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 23, 2008)

I got a scramble on 2x2 BLD with all orientation correct and three corners permuted correctly...
and memo'd permutation wrong.

I know its nothing compared to multiBLD and 7x7 BLD but you gotta start somewhere, yeah?


----------



## Jude (Jul 23, 2008)

Used to average about 5 minutes on 3x3x3 BLD, with a PB of 4:00.xx, then didn't try it for a couple of months. First try after the break and got a 2:30.32 DNF, just off by 2 flipped edges! Very frustrating!


----------



## Jack (Jul 23, 2008)

After trying only edges and then only centers on 4x4 (both successful), I decided to go for a 4x4 blindfold for the first time in several months. I was really happy with the time (just under 15:00 for memo, 28:46 total) which was amazing considering my other two attempts from several months ago were over 1 hour 30 minutes, but it wasn't even close to solved. 4 centers, 7 corners, and 13 wings were wrong. I think at my last center commutator I did some wrong turns, which I was why so many pieces were out of place.


----------



## Zava (Jul 25, 2008)

yesterday I tried a 3 multibld. the memo was quite fast, and I didn't have pauses during the solves. then I took off the blindfold, and i saw that the second cube's corners are messed up, I started thinking, and I recognised that I forgot to solve the corners, and not messed them up :confused: and if I would have solved them, the total time would have been around 9:00 - 9:10


----------



## ROOT (Jul 25, 2008)

1/5 multiblind with M2

i have now switched to letter pairs for edges, as well as M2 to help with memory. But, the only mistakes were with the corners, which i memoed with visual still. For some reason i cannot remember corner permutation nearly as strongly as when i use letter pairs for edges


----------



## NoahE (Jul 25, 2008)

2/4 Multiblind in 47min
one cube had 2 flipped edges, the other was off by 3corners. Im using 3OP but im thinking of switching to M2 for multiblnd


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 26, 2008)

18:32 5x5 BLD DNF. 

Stupid + centers... I need to be more careful.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 26, 2008)

0/2 Multi-bld attempt. This is my second, completely unsuccessful try. First cube was off by 2 corners and 2 edges, the second one I dropped. Memo was about 10 minutes.


----------



## alexc (Jul 26, 2008)

7x7 blind DNF for the weekly contest. Pretty much nothing was right on it, not even central edges or corners.  I must have messed up setups and stuff a lot on the centers to have it so scrambled. Total time was 2:18:31.


----------



## ccchips296 (Jul 27, 2008)

0/3 multi bld.....first try ever (ive never tried 2 either).

cube 1 : off by 2 corners misoriented.
cube 2 : off by 4 corners misoriented.
cube 3 : did edge cycle the wrong way...

its a funny story, basically the first cube went ok but i guess i must have misoriented the 2 corners the wrong way. second and third cube, i forgot to orient corners and only realised on the third cube after i had permuted the corners. so, i went back to my second cube and tried to find the pieces needing to be oriented by thinking where i permuted them... i failed. the third cube, i did manage to somehow find where the pieces went and reorient them but i did the edge cycle the wrong way 

overall, i may have failed but im still very satisfied for my first go...next time ill remember to orient everything and THEN permute


----------



## joey (Jul 27, 2008)

1/4 19:53.83
#1 two flipped edges
#2 3 flipped edges. The cube was a D' away, if I do a D move it corrects the corners, and also makes it a 2 2-cycles away.
#3 2 flipped edges. 3-cycle of edges away. It was a D2 off, so I must have missed a D2 somewhere, if I hadn't, the only mistake would ahve been two flipped edges.
#4 correct 
better than my 0/4, but still around the same speed, but I'm ok with that. I thought I was going to be over 25mins or so.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 27, 2008)

NO! My closest to succesful BLD 3x3 solve ever  an M' slice away, as I was undoing an M2 setup move my finger slipped and i didnt know if I did M' or M2, so I assumed I did M2 and it was a DNF


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 28, 2008)

ConnorCuber said:


> NO! My closest to succesful BLD 3x3 solve ever  an M' slice away, as I was undoing an M2 setup move my finger slipped and i didnt know if I did M' or M2, so I assumed I did M2 and it was a DNF



In that case, just do a R'. It'll give you a +2 no matter what you have


----------



## blah (Jul 28, 2008)

Neat trick Dan  but does the +2 rule apply for BLD solves as well?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 28, 2008)

It is clever, but I thought that there werent +2's in BLD, ill look into it.
EDIT, after looking into it it seems that there isnt anything contradicting +2's in BLD and something that points to +2's is this:
B1) Standard procedure is followed as described in Article A (Speed Solving).
Additional/special regulations for Blindfolded Solving are described below.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 28, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > NO! My closest to succesful BLD 3x3 solve ever  an M' slice away, as I was undoing an M2 setup move my finger slipped and i didnt know if I did M' or M2, so I assumed I did M2 and it was a DNF
> ...



Alex Yu always got DNFs because of an M2 away. I told him to do R2 at the end.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, +2's are allowed in BLD. Some people don't agree with it, and I think there was a thread on the issue in the WCA Forum a while back. But since it is possible for someone to drop the cube after solving BLD and have a face turn in the drop, just like with speedsolving, it is still allowed. So Dan's (and Tim's) suggestion makes a lot of sense.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 28, 2008)

That's awesome! I think that's the only thing that saves me from DNF!


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 28, 2008)

US Nationals. Failed every single one.


----------



## uXs (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm just learning to solve it blindfolded, and I had what was my best DNF yet.

At the very end I only had parity to solve, so I executed a T-permutation, which left both a corner and edge 3-cycle. (It seemed easier to just do that than to use set-up moves with pieces going all over the place.) Then I solved those, or at least tried to: for some reason I was thinking that the T-permutation swapped the edges front to back, while it swaps them left to right. Result: I'm off the solved state by just 1 Z-permutation.

Argh. It was a really fast one too, for me anyway. Even though I was thinking the entire time that I had messed up in the beginning somewhere. (I also started with edge orientation instead of corners, as I normally do. I caught it in time though.)


----------



## Faz (Jul 29, 2008)

uXs said:


> I'm just learning to solve it blindfolded, and I had what was my best DNF yet.
> 
> At the very end I only had parity to solve, so I executed a T-permutation, which left both a corner and edge 3-cycle. (It seemed easier to just do that than to use set-up moves with pieces going all over the place.) Then I solved those, or at least tried to: for some reason I was thinking that the T-permutation swapped the edges front to back, while it swaps them left to right. Result: I'm off the solved state by just 1 Z-permutation.
> 
> Argh. It was a really fast one too, for me anyway. Even though I was thinking the entire time that I had messed up in the beginning somewhere. (I also started with edge orientation instead of corners, as I normally do. I caught it in time though.)




what was the time?

Still having trouble with 2x2 blind, 1 falied attempt w/ old pochmann.


----------



## uXs (Jul 29, 2008)

I have no idea, I wasn't timing it. It just felt really fast.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 30, 2008)

1/3 multi in 15:22

fail! I was pretty confident, but the first one was off by two fliipped edges, the second was off by a 3 cycle of edges


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 30, 2008)

My first real BLD speedsolve attempt. 10:06:xx...2 misoriented edges. I use a really slow method though.


----------



## ooveehoo (Aug 7, 2008)

5:51.14 off by two misoriented edges. I've got better at memo, but still the execution takes waaay too long (that memo was around 2:20 and the execution using Old Pochmann was ~3:30. For example my last succesful BLD was 8:00.33, using 3:04 for memo).


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2008)

I got my first sub 4 solve (3x3x3) and got 6 DNF's afterwards that were all just a 3-cycle in the wrong direction


----------



## FredM (Aug 7, 2008)

I broke my Personal Best by minute and realised I didn't do the edges flips. It was 2"55. I never blinded again. ^^ Except in competition.


----------



## Zava (Aug 9, 2008)

today I had at about 10+ (maybe 20+? I'm not sure) small DNFs (3cycles on edges, wrong resetup. 2 flipped edges), times from 1:05 to (at about) 1:15, they would be good times for me  (after this long DNF streak, I finally managed an 1:05 though  )


----------



## Rawn (Aug 10, 2008)

Didn't time myself and was my second blindsolve attempt. I had two Flipped edges.


----------



## Brett (Aug 10, 2008)

Same as above, only it was 2 flipped edges and a t-perm away.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2008)

*7x7x7 multi-BLD: DNF * (0/2, 3:39:43.95, 1:50:00 memorization)

Well, I finally tried it. And it wasn't a bad attempt, I guess. The first cube was off by just 6 pieces: 3 centrals and 3 inner + centers. The second one was off by 23 pieces: 3 centrals, 4 inner wings, 6 obliques, 3 inner +, and 7 inner X centers.

I made so many silly errors along the way. I actually solved all the corners on the first cube completely before I realized I was using the wrong cube's memorization. I had to undo all the corners and then do them the right way. Amazingly, I got all the corners right! Then when I started doing the inner X centers, I forgot I was supposed to do inner X and did outer X with the inner X memorization for about 10 pieces, then realized I had messed up and had to backtrack them all. I didn't make any mistakes on the outer X or + centers, so obviously I backtracked those correctly as well! And then, at the end of the first cube, I did all the centrals wrong - again I used the memorization from the other cube. And this time I didn't even realize it until I was done with the second cube (I do centrals last; as I was doing them, I realized, "I've already done all of these - I remember doing them before!"). So I put the second cube down and grabbed the first one again, and then undid all the centrals and redid them with the correct memorization. I got centrals wrong on both cubes, but obviously I got close on it.

I was just too tired to do a post-mortem when I was done, so I really don't know where my mistakes were. But I did learn the importance of really getting straight what order to do things, so I won't make the mistake of applying the wrong memorization. Hopefully I'll do better with that next time. (Proof that I'm certifiable - I actually used the words "next time". Please don't have me committed! )


----------



## joey (Aug 18, 2008)

Mike, I don't care you got 0/2. You're the best.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 18, 2008)

Mike just keeps getting crazier. I'm going to try a single 5x5x5 now and post the DNF here.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2008)

Ville, have you really never done a 5x5x5 BLD? If not, I'm guessing you'll get it right away - probably first solve. Anyone as good as you at 4x4x4 BLD should have very little trouble doing 5x5x5 BLD.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ville, have you really never done a 5x5x5 BLD? If not, I'm guessing you'll get it right away - probably first solve. Anyone as good as you at 4x4x4 BLD should have very little trouble doing 5x5x5 BLD.



Sure I have done it, even got it right twice out of about 30. In fact, I have alot of trouble with 5x5x5, mainly because I don't feel like practicing it much.

The solve I just did was DNF, 16:05.41 with 5:52 for memo. Off by only 3 X-centers. I'm pretty happy with this, it's my fastest DNF. (Fastest successful is 23:33.xx)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Ville, have you really never done a 5x5x5 BLD? If not, I'm guessing you'll get it right away - probably first solve. Anyone as good as you at 4x4x4 BLD should have very little trouble doing 5x5x5 BLD.
> ...



Amazing time. Yeah, probably if you practiced it more, you'd get really accurate.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 19, 2008)

5x5x5 BLD DNF
1:06.25.69

My First 5x5 BLD attempt ever! Kinda a bad DNF but still glad to see SOME clumps of the cube solved when i was done so not a TOTAL loss, i just REALLY need to get used to the extra centers on a 5x5 that u dont have to deal with on a 4x4 BLD and i think i can get a success on this! it was fun


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2008)

Finally tried another 5x5 BLD. It turned out almost exactly the same as at Nationals 

26:35 DNF

Off by 2 X centers (same as nats), a few T centers (swapped M slice, just like nats), and because I used M2 for T centers, was off by a couple of midges as well. 

I got all corners+wings though.

around 16:00 for memo


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 21, 2008)

33:25 5x5 DNF, 17:30 memo. I've been doing 5x5 constantly for a while, and am about 0/25 right now. I attempt to do 2 solves per day, and have not yet gotten one.

This one's really frustrating though...I was a three-cycle of wings off. The reason? I remembered my image of an island, and instead of converting it to IL, I converted it to IS (which is ice skates for me). I am quite certain I can do a 5x5 bld, it's actually starting to feel easy (despite the fact I've DNFed every attempt I've done). A bunch of my DNFs were (at least partly) due to the fact that I didn't realize that you couldn't do M2 edges before centers, at least not for the special cases like M U2 M U2.

Bah. Success coming soon (I hope)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow - nice 5x5x5 attempts by everybody.

Tim, you're obviously very close. You'll probably get 2 or 3 in a row when you finally do get one, so keep at it once you get a success. At least, that's what seems to happen for me - I get them in streaks, 3 or 4 in a row usually.

I had the same thing happen to me with my inner edges on my most recent 6x6x6 (although I missed 2 inner centers as well) - I had an image of a truck, and I converted it to TR (which is train for me) instead of TK. I've decided to change TK as a result - I think it's maybe my most dangerous image now for mistranslation. (TK is on Chris Hardwick's list as truck, which is how I got it to begin with. I've moved a bunch of his images to different letter pairs in my scheme, because they often confuse me like this. His brain must work a little differently from mine. )


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 21, 2008)

My first post here:

Pyraminx: DNF (1:07.36) ... two edges and one centre missoriented.

r u U B' R B R B' L R' L' R' L' B' R L U L' R' U R' L' U' L' B'

Hybrid, two turns solves a 5-cycle edge permutaion, the rest was orientation. I rushed the orientation memo when I saw the permutation was easy, that's why I failed.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement Mike...sadly, I was 0/3 today in 5x5s. The last one was 31:37 (my new best time for an attempt) and 2 X-centers off. With centers I never try to trace where I made a mistake, it's never really worth it.

On this one, though, I made a blunder during memo, and noticed while blindfolded that I had two "V" 's in my +center route (in my method, that never will happen on centers, except sometimes with an A or less often a B or C). Based on my visual memory of the cube and based on what I remembered about my thought process during +center memo, I decided to guess that the latter was a W instead, and it fortunately worked.

That's the end of my 5x5 bld binge, since I'm going to college tomorrow and will be really busy. I'll try to find time for one a day, but this two-to-three-per-day thing will end.


----------



## Nghia (Aug 22, 2008)

1:17 on Ville's scramble (R2 U2 D' R D2 U R2 D2 U R' D' L D2 R2 D F' B D' U' B2 D F' L U L2) , I forgot 2 2-cycles for corners


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Mike...sadly, I was 0/3 today in 5x5s. The last one was 31:37 (my new best time for an attempt) and 2 X-centers off. With centers I never try to trace where I made a mistake, it's never really worth it.
> 
> On this one, though, I made a blunder during memo, and noticed while blindfolded that I had two "V" 's in my +center route (in my method, that never will happen on centers, except sometimes with an A or less often a B or C). Based on my visual memory of the cube and based on what I remembered about my thought process during +center memo, I decided to guess that the latter was a W instead, and it fortunately worked.
> 
> That's the end of my 5x5 bld binge, since I'm going to college tomorrow and will be really busy. I'll try to find time for one a day, but this two-to-three-per-day thing will end.



I'll commiserate with you - I was just 0/3 on 5x5x5 last night/this morning.  So I DNFed 5x5x5 BLD in the competition this week.  

It looks like you're going to have a very good time for your first 5x5x5 BLD solve! My first one was around an hour.

Good job with the guess on the + centers. It's always worth it to give it a try!

One a day will still serve you well. It's plenty often enough to keep your speed and accuracy up. It's only when I drop to less than that that I start to lose my accuracy, which is what has happened to me lately, I think.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 24, 2008)

39.85 3x3x3 DNF, two edges flipped. And it was nonlucky. I memoed correct but I cycled BD instead of DB. It even had parity!


----------



## NickNack (Aug 24, 2008)

On 3x3, I just spent around 10 mins trying to memo it (I'm horrible with memo), with the first algorithm, I knew I messed up.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 27, 2008)

I just sucked at the Dutch Masters 2008. Both attempts were DNFs,second one off by two edges (not oriented correctly) and the first one was a parity error.


----------



## Kian (Aug 29, 2008)

first 3 multiblind attempt. (bored at work, no timer)

cube 1- 2 edges misoriented
cube 2- pretty much scrambled, haha
cube 3- solved


----------



## Raffael (Aug 29, 2008)

I sucked at everything bld on Dutch Masters.

0/2 multi bld.
Two DNF's in normal bld.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 29, 2008)

Raffael said:


> I sucked at everything bld on Dutch Masters.
> 
> 0/2 multi bld.
> Two DNF's in normal bld.


I know the feeling


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 31, 2008)

25:xx 4x4 BLD DNF.

26 pieces solved, started with 8. First attempt.


----------



## blah (Sep 1, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> 25:xx 4x4 BLD DNF.
> 
> 26 pieces solved, started with 8. First attempt.



Don't give up! Keep trying, I had 8 DNFs before I had my first success  Waiting for your post in the accomplishment thread  By the way, that's pretty fast for a first attempt I think, at least it's faster than mine...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 4, 2008)

blah said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > 25:xx 4x4 BLD DNF.
> ...



Thanks for the encouragement! I'll be doing another attempt as soon as I get the time. I've planned on doing it it for the past two nights, but each time something just seems to get in the way...Too bad there's a life outside of cubing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 5, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike did 4x4 sleep-delayed BLD :O http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=36286&highlight=sleep+delayed#post36286
> I wonder if he has the guts to try 7x7 sleep delayed BLD



Well, I had the guts, but I didn't have the goods. But I was REALLY close!

7x7x7 sleep-delayed BLD (for this week's competition), last night and this morning:
DNF (6:59:33.15, 56:20 memorization time, 44:00 solving time)
Off by just 2 outer + centers.   

It's really not very hard for me to do this. I just go over the memorization a couple of extra times, and it's all still there for me in the morning when I wake up.

But I'm not sure I really want to try this again.


----------



## coinman (Sep 5, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Mike did 4x4 sleep-delayed BLD :O http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=36286&highlight=sleep+delayed#post36286
> ...



Aww man, that's so close!
No pressure to try again, the WCA will just ban you if you don't.

edit:
This is joey on tommy's account, I forgot to log off and relogin.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 5, 2008)

The worst part of it was that the bad pieces were on B and D, so I really thought I had it right at first.



coinman said:


> No pressure to try again, the WCA will just ban you if you don't.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job mike! so close even on 7x7 BLD and delayed  
so amazing!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 7, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD DNF. 22 minutes, off by 4 corners, 6 centers and 3 edges. This was my second attempt. I was sure it would have been solved...very disappointed. I'll get it soon though.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 7, 2008)

this morning i tried to do a 3x3 and a 2x2 blindfolded at the same time. grrrrrr i missed it by having two pieces misspermuted on the 2x2, it was so anoying


----------



## Jacco (Sep 7, 2008)

5x5 BLD DNF (1:18:16.02) 
Off by 6 pieces (4 X-Centers, 2 inner edges, 2 corners) and 2 flipped inner edges. It's my second try so far.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 9, 2008)

2x2-3x3 sleep delayed (about 20hours total since I couldn't do it until after school and practice and homework) took me about 1 hour to recollect everything. Freestyle Corners with classic pochmann edges for 3x3. Classic pochmann corners for 2x2 and I misoriented the last 2 corners.  well it was okay for me...not bad. I need to work on my BLD...memo for 3x3 took forever (not just for sleep delayed) 2x2 wasn't that bad though. I WILL TRY AGAIN!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 11, 2008)

3x3 BLD failure today, resulting in 2 edges flipped.

I was able to figure out exactly where I slipped up by recalling where the edges had moved from. I had memorized the EO as 749 hex (0111 0100 1001) but when I was processing the "4" I was thinking 4th bit (with most significant bit first). So I performed edge flips it like 789 rather than 749 hex.

I am still pleased that everything else about execution was correct.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> 3x3 BLD failure today, resulting in 2 edges flipped.
> 
> I was able to figure out exactly where I slipped up by recalling where the edges had moved from. I had memorized the EO as 749 hex (0111 0100 1001) but when I was processing the "4" I was thinking 4th bit (with most significant bit first). So I performed edge flips it like 789 rather than 749 hex.
> 
> I am still pleased that everything else about execution was correct.



Congratulations on the near-miss (and congratulations on your recent successes!). These are actually my favorite kind of BLD solves, because if you can remember exactly where you went wrong, you're pretty much guaranteed to learn from that attempt - you probably improve more from these failures than you do from successes.


----------



## blah (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah I think I need to spend some time figuring out what went wrong on my screwed-up solves as well, instead of just swearing and chucking my blindfold aside  I could probably learn a lot...


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 BLD failure today, resulting in 2 edges flipped.
> ...



Thanks Mike! I had another case of just 2 edges flipped several days ago. I think it must have been the same type of problem. Yes, you can't fix a problem until you have an idea what it could be. Another thing I learned, if the cube is totally mangled, then I probably forgot to restore a cube rotation.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 12, 2008)

_FAIL Sep 12 2008:_ Two out of two 3x3 BLD failures this morning, but both were inspiring.

During my 1st solve, I was not sure about the twist on 2 corners. I guessed. Later, to fix parity, I did a U-perm to change which 2 edges needed swapping, then set up a V-perm, then undid the set up. When I finished and opened my eyes, all was solved except 2 corners were twisted. Grrr.

For my 2nd solve, I again had trouble remembering my corner orientations. For CP I had a 4-cycle, and 2-cycle, and 2 in place. So I set up for E-perm, then unset up. For EP I had two 6-cycles. I set up for a Z-perm... then I did something stupid. I was so sure I could not have gotten this far with accuracy, that I _opened my eyes_. I was surprised to see everything was correct. I closed them, did the Z-perm, undid the set up. Grrr. In my mind, I consider this a success, even though it would be termed a failure.

_FAIL Sep 13 2008:_ All correctly except 4 corners were twisted wrong. Guess I need to practice CO memorization/execution! I am proud of the solve. CP was two 4-cycles. Used Caltech Maneuver to fix the last 2 pairs. (See cubefreak.net 3OP, algorithm=(RB'R'B)*3). EP was 2-cycle, 6-cycle, 3-cycle, 1 in place. Used Z-perm to fix last 2 pairs.

_FAIL Sep 16 2008, 8am:_ All correct except apparently the last corner 3-cycle was executed the wrong direction.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 13, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD DNF. Not sure on the time.

I was off by 4 centers, A red and orange switched and a blue and yellow switched. I looked down and thought it was solved. I went through a huge range of emotions in just a few seconds, haha.

Getting closer though.


----------



## blah (Sep 13, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> 4x4x4 BLD DNF. Not sure on the time.
> 
> I was off by 4 centers, A red and orange switched and a blue and yellow switched. I looked down and thought it was solved. I went through a huge range of emotions in just a few seconds, haha.
> 
> Getting closer though.



Don't worry dude, you'll get it soon. Of my first 8 DNFs, I think 6 or 7 of them had only 2 or 3 center pieces swapped (while the rest of the cube was solved). Center pieces are probably the main cause of DNFs for beginners, because of the unfamiliarity I guess... It's somewhat like the cross for CFOP, it's initially the hardest step because there are no algorithms to get you under 7 moves every time, but with a little practice, it easily becomes the easiest step. You'll get past this stage, don't worry


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> 4x4x4 BLD DNF. Not sure on the time.
> 
> I was off by 4 centers, A red and orange switched and a blue and yellow switched. I looked down and thought it was solved. I went through a huge range of emotions in just a few seconds, haha.
> 
> Getting closer though.



Those are so devastating. For this week's first 6x6x6 BLD, I though I had it for 10 seconds, only to discover a white and yellow center piece were swapped (they're on the right and in the back, in my color scheme). But yeah, just focus on how close you got - but for a tiny bit of bad luck, you would have had this solve!


----------



## Faz (Sep 18, 2008)

ive done 2x2 bld before, but never 3x3 bld.

I got a 7.03 DNF on this scramble because of 2 misoriented edges - dl and db

1.	7:03.52	U2 L R' D2 L2 R2 B2 D' U B2 F' R2 U2 R' D2 B2 F R' D U B2 F L' R D'

Its actually a pretty nice bld scramble.


2. 6.03 DNF. It had parity. I memoed the edges, but at the end realised i still had another cycle that i hadn't memoed. Some of the edged were wrong.



3. 9.01 DNF 2 misoriented corners and 2 misoriented edges.

4. 5.42 DNF, stuffed up a setup move during M2, total failure: had parity.


5 5.23 DNF, stuffed up a couple of pieces. - parity.

6 5.22 DNF - 6 misoriented edges and 2 misoriented corners. parity.

7. 8:35 DNF, needed to do one more edge cycle


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 18, 2008)

sub 3 failure 2:56.14 off by two misplaced corners and two misplaced and misoriented edges.


----------



## Faz (Sep 18, 2008)

5:41 DNF with 2 edges misoriented!

Never done a 3x3 BLD before.


EDIT:

4:49 DNF with 2 edges misoriented!!!!!

WTF!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> 5:41 DNF with 2 edges misoriented!
> Never done a 3x3 BLD before.
> 4:49 DNF with 2 edges misoriented!!!!!



Hang in there - you're about to get one!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry for the double-post, but I have one to report:

6x6x6 BLD: DNF (43:59.68, 18:55 memorization) (first scramble in this week's competition)

Off by just 2 obliques. I had it memorized correctly, but I cycled FNW instead of FOW - I thought of O but used position N instead. 

So close to a sub-45 solve.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 19, 2008)

grrrr. i tried my first multi BLD last night. the second cube was correct, the first cube was of by a H perm. gahh. it was so anoying. ah well. at least it is a positive sign that i could probably do it


----------



## cubeman34 (Sep 19, 2008)

i am hopeless when it comes to BLD i just need good memo then maybe i will sucked


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 5:41 DNF with 2 edges misoriented!
> ...



How many tries until your first solve?

cos im at about 10 or 15.

ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

4:15 DNF with 2 edges flipped, yet to have a successful bld.


----------



## tim (Sep 19, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Lol, are you doing the same mistake every time?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> How many tries until your first solve?
> 
> cos im at about 10 or 15.
> 
> ...



I admit I got lucky and got one fairly early - probably my third or fourth solve. But if you've come down to just 2 edges flipped as many times as you have, you have already completely proven you can do it. It's probably just the pressure of trying to get one keeping you from it. Just relax and don't worry about it - you should get your next solve!

I wonder the same thing Tim wonders - is it possible you're making some procedural mistake? Do you understand where you went wrong? Figure out where you went wrong on each solve; it seems like you might be making one simple mistake that, when corrected, will cause you to start getting 50% of your solves with no problem.

You ARE close!


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 19, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> 6x6x6 BLD: DNF (43:59.68, 18:55 memorization) (first scramble in this week's competition)
> 
> Off by just 2 obliques. I had it memorized correctly, but I cycled FNW instead of FOW - I thought of O but used position N instead.



Hey Mike,

First off congrats on the close solve, and fast time! I have to ask though, because I am fascinated with this phenomenon in my own solving. When you replaced the cycle FOW with FNW, is FNW an easier cycle than FOW? Meaning, is it either easier for you to visualize or faster/easier to perform than FOW? This is usually how I replace cycles, I replace harder cycles with easier ones subconsciously. Was just curious to ask, congrats again on the close solve!

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 6x6x6 BLD: DNF (43:59.68, 18:55 memorization) (first scramble in this week's competition)
> ...



Yes, actually - I noticed this because I remembered you and Daniel discussing it earlier. And I made the exact same kind of mistake this morning on a 5x5x5 BLD, doing AHW instead of AHX (I was off by just 2 + centers). In both cases, the one I executed worked without a setup move, and the one I should have done required a single setup move.

It looks like I'm really starting to have your same problem. It's funny how it happens to me too!

Thanks for the congratulations - hopefully I'm sub-40 soon! I'm still taking a lot longer for the obliques than I should, both for memorization and execution, basically just because they're still somewhat unfamiliar.


----------



## Faz (Sep 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > How many tries until your first solve?
> ...



i think its just wrong memo.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 20, 2008)

3x3 BLD: 2:15.14 DNF!
Wow, I had a 57 second memo, but during the solving part, I realised that I forgot to memorise 3 more edges. I did the solve anyway and it was OK, except for those edges. It would have been my PB!
Getting better though... (My PB is 3:22.xx)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2008)

7x7x7 BLD: DNF (1:04:14.83, 30:39 memorization) (first scramble for this week's competition)
Off by just 2 obliques again, but this time it was because I recalled the wrong person (indicating my buffer position) - just stupid, because there were clues in there that could have told me I made that mistake. It was a recall error.

When I was finishing memorization, I realized I was faster memorizing (very slightly) than Mátyás did on his solve. So I got excited and went as fast as I could. Still a 10 minute slower solving time, but a dramatic improvement in speed from my previous attempts. I should be able to get under an hour with a few more attempts.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> 7x7x7 BLD: DNF (1:04:14.83, 30:39 memorization) (first scramble for this week's competition)
> Off by just 2 obliques again, but this time it was because I recalled the wrong person (indicating my buffer position) - just stupid, because there were clues in there that could have told me I made that mistake. It was a recall error.
> 
> When I was finishing memorization, I realized I was faster memorizing (very slightly) than Mátyás did on his solve. So I got excited and went as fast as I could. Still a 10 minute slower solving time, but a dramatic improvement in speed from my previous attempts. I should be able to get under an hour with a few more attempts.



Go Mike! You'll get it soon! I want big cubes...

Anyway, I'm having a long streak of DNF's in 4x4x4BLD. About 15 or so. But it's mainly because I'm going as fast as I can on most of them. Still only one of them has been sub-5. I have to practice more and STOP USING VISUAL!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Anyway, I'm having a long streak of DNF's in 4x4x4BLD. About 15 or so. But it's mainly because I'm going as fast as I can on most of them. Still only one of them has been sub-5. I have to practice more and STOP USING VISUAL!



I'm sure that's really good practice! One comment - if you're currently using visual, I have my doubts whether you can really be as fast if you switch to a more secure memory system. Visual is how Rowe gets his amazingly fast times. But then, Rowe has yet to get a big cube BLD solve in competition, so it is true that more sophisticated systems seem to be better for competition security.

I think it might be possible to use a more sophisticated memory system and get sub-5, but I have a feeling it will require a lot more work; it takes a lot of practice to get fast with a sophisticated memory system.

And yeah, you NEED big cubes - I'd love to see how you'd do with the big ones. You're another one who could probably manage sub-hour right away with 7x7x7, assuming your memory held out.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 21, 2008)

I use images half the time, and when I do, I use some visual when there's an easy shape. So I don't think I will totally get rid of visual. Oh btw, I'm only talking about edges - for centers I always use letters and corners is sort of visual. Corners are so fast that I don't need a really good system for centers (I memo edges first and solve them last).

And the 4:42 DNF in weekly comp was done with images+visual. I guess that's a good/fast system.

I don't think I would get a successful 7x7x7 BLD anytime soon since my accuracy on 5x5x5 is so terrible. I should just make more images and get a new 5x5 (old one is broken )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2008)

I finally got a second chance to try my favorite event!

*7x7x7 multiBLD: 0/2 = DNF, 2:59:49.04* (1:33:25 memorization)

The first cube was off by just 4 pieces - 2 central edges flipped and 2 inner + centers. The centrals were wrong because I just missed seeing a flipped piece when memorizing! I don't know what caused the 2 + centers to be wrong - must have been a bad commutator.

The second cube was off by 28 pieces (4 corners, 4 centrals, 17 wings, and 3 obliques), but I'm pretty positive that all of them were due to me forgetting to undo a B' setup move. So I think it was just a single mistake!

Disappointing, but it feels like I was close. And I managed to break the 3 hour barrier! My retention of memory was perfect.

I *will* get this someday! I have to, so I can justify buying a third 7x7x7.  (If I'm lucky, I'll own the world's largest collection of 7x7x7's someday.)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 25, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I finally got a second chance to try my favorite event!
> 
> *7x7x7 multiBLD: 0/2 = DNF, 2:59:49.04* (1:33:25 memorization)



Mike you're a huge source of motivation for any blindfold solver! Absolutely crazy, and congrats on the close attempt! I was especially impressed that you could memorize so quickly and recall all of it! 1:33 to memorize two cube is just insane!

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got a second chance to try my favorite event!
> ...



Thanks very much, Chris!

Actually, I finished the initial memorize of the second cube at about 55 minutes. I then spent over half an hour going over the memorization and fixing the parts I had forgotten. (There were several sets of pieces that just didn't stick the first time around, and in a couple of cases, I had to retrace the entire set of pieces a second time.) So there should be room for doing substantially better, if I can get where my first pass is a little more solid than it currently is.


----------



## joey (Sep 25, 2008)

Great work mike, I'm going to be leaping for joy when you finally get it.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 26, 2008)

awesome job mike, your a machine, i cant even solve 2 cubes BLD, yet you are trying 2 7x7 cubes. I will be so happy for you when you get it


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 26, 2008)

Mike i really want you to get it REALLY bad.
I can't wait until you eventually do 
and btw sub 3 is awesome!


----------



## Genie1048 (Sep 27, 2008)

bleh, I DNF'ed a 3x3 in front of 30 people, very embarrassing. I knew I had two corners and two edges that needed to switch, but I messed up the set-up (damn freestyle) and as a result am now "that kid who lied about being able to do a rubik's cube blindfolded"


----------



## shelley (Sep 27, 2008)

Genie1048 said:


> bleh, I DNF'ed a 3x3 in front of 30 people, very embarrassing. I knew I had two corners and two edges that needed to switch, but I messed up the set-up (damn freestyle) and as a result am now "that kid who lied about being able to do a rubik's cube blindfolded"



DNFs happen to the best of us. You're not "that kid who lied about being able to do a cube blindfolded." That title belongs to the guy at Worlds '05 who sat onstage for 10 minutes pretending to memorize when he actually had no idea what he was doing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 27, 2008)

Genie1048 said:


> bleh, I DNF'ed a 3x3 in front of 30 people, very embarrassing. I knew I had two corners and two edges that needed to switch, but I messed up the set-up (damn freestyle) and as a result am now "that kid who lied about being able to do a rubik's cube blindfolded"



Hey, it's tough to get a BLD solve under that kind of pressure. Don't feel bad about it, and don't be afraid to try again the next chance you get. Then you can be "that kid who actually could do a Rubik's cube blindfolded after all".


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2008)

Genie1048 said:


> bleh, I DNF'ed a 3x3 in front of 30 people, very embarrassing. I knew I had two corners and two edges that needed to switch, but I messed up the set-up (damn freestyle) and as a result am now "that kid who lied about being able to do a rubik's cube blindfolded"



I used to do it in public demonstrations for 6 hours straight per demo. Of course, I do speedsolves mainly, but I manage to do about 20 BLD solves in those 6 hours.

I got so used to DNFs that I didn't feel embarrassed anymore, I just smiled at them (random members of the general public) and asked them to rescramble my cube and I'd get it right on the second try because I would just go slow on memo and execution to make sure nothing goes wrong. Besides, they can tell that you're the real deal if you have a pair of flipped edges or a 3-cycle away or something. Laymen just say stuff like "Oh you only solved 3 colors!" when you only have 2 edges flipped.

Moral of the story: Smile and ask for a second chance  Geez (I'm quoting someone...), don't these people you perform to give second chances?


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 30, 2008)

I had such a nice edge memo, it was 38 seconds, then the bus arrived so I had to put cube away and rememorize. Also it was loud on the bus, with annoying people saying, "He can't solve this, WTF, He'll solving in 2 seconds, etc." So I couldn't concentrate on corner memo. Made bad execution mistakes and ended up with a horrible 3:50 DNF. If it was quiet and nice, I think sub-3 min should be easily possible.
Before this, as I was walking to the bus, I did have a successful solve. It wasn't so fast and I didn't time it, but I estimate it to be about 3-4 min. 3BLD isn't too much information for me anymore, at least! I'm going to practice edges more, and hopefully sub-60 on that, then I'll learn U2 corners...


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 1, 2008)

Casual 3x3 BLD DNF, probably 4-5 min.
Off by 3 edges I forgot to permute and 1 edge that was flipped wrong. Also, because I did the Parity fix without doing the 3 edges, M slice was also off.
I'm getting more comfortable with memo, probably about 1:30.


----------



## Faz (Oct 2, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Casual 3x3 BLD DNF, probably 4-5 min.
> Off by 3 edges I forgot to permute and 1 edge that was flipped wrong. Also, because I did the Parity fix without doing the 3 edges, M slice was also off.
> I'm getting more comfortable with memo, probably about 1:30.



Whats you're pb?

catching up to me....


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 3, 2008)

0/3 at Guangdong. It was too hot and I was too tired.


----------



## Faz (Oct 5, 2008)

2:10 3x3 bld DNF


----------



## mrbiggs (Oct 5, 2008)

Two fairly bad failures in front of people:

the first I messed up two edges. Generally I don't mind that, but I forgot to orient corners entirely, so two of those were off two. (Oops). Not great. I offered to get it right the second time.

Second scrable all corners were oriented, so I tried visual memorization. End result is that I forgot whether or not I had parity, guessed wrong, and wound up with a fairly scrambled cube. All the edges in a 5-cycle were off by one, and the corners had a 3-cycle wrong.

More practice.


----------



## Zava (Oct 7, 2008)

multi 3/4 in 11:27, off by 2 edges orientation :/ UL was in its place but flipped, I didn't see it during memo.
I never thought I can do a 4 cube multi this fast - I even had a 30-60 seconds pause at the last cube, but after remembering, it turned out to be good.
I'll try more cubes in the next few days-weeks


----------



## Fusty (Oct 7, 2008)

3x3
5 minute memo
3 minute execution
5 attempts
All dnf with no edges off but a few corners off.
I'm pretty bad at consistently executing correctly.
But its week #1 so I think that's normalish.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2008)

Zava said:


> multi 3/4 in 11:27, off by 2 edges orientation :/ UL was in its place but flipped, I didn't see it during memo.
> I never thought I can do a 4 cube multi this fast - I even had a 30-60 seconds pause at the last cube, but after remembering, it turned out to be good.
> I'll try more cubes in the next few days-weeks



Wow, that's fast! Good job!!!


----------



## Karthik (Oct 7, 2008)

4/10 at the Shaastra Cube Open.
I forgot to fix parity on 3 of the cubes, another cube had 2 flipped edges and ran out of time on the last cube. Damn the 10 min rule


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2008)

Karthik said:


> 4/10 at the Shaastra Cube Open.
> I forgot to fix parity on 3 of the cubes, another cube had 2 flipped edges and ran out of time on the last cube. Damn the 10 min rule



Ah - I was looking at the Shaastra Open results a couple of days ago, and was disappointed at your 2/3 result. Not so much because of missing the cube, but because you only tried 3. It's good to know you tried a real number on your first attempt - it's awesome that you tried 10.

You haven't been practicing BLD at all lately, have you? I've caught up to you now - you were once so much better than me! It looks like you've gotten a bit faster at speedcubing, though.

Anyway, nice to see you back here, Karthik!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 7, 2008)

Karthik said:


> 4/10 at the Shaastra Cube Open.
> I forgot to fix parity on 3 of the cubes, another cube had 2 flipped edges and ran out of time on the last cube. Damn the 10 min rule



10 minute rule? Wasn't there a stopwatch available in case the stackmat competition timer hit its limit?


----------



## joey (Oct 7, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Karthik said:
> 
> 
> > 4/10 at the Shaastra Cube Open.
> ...


10 minutes per cube.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 7, 2008)

joey said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > Karthik said:
> ...



I still don't understand. It was multi-blind right? Do you mean they imposed a limit of 10 times 10 minutes? (1 hour 40 minutes)? Does that mean I should not compete in 3x3 BLD if I cannot do memo and execution within 10 minutes? Or was it just a limit imposed by Shaastra Cube Open?


----------



## tim (Oct 7, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#multipleblindfoldedsolving


----------



## joey (Oct 7, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...



In Multi BLD, you have a limit of 10 minutes per cube.

If you were to compete in a competiton, you could have 1 attempt, but if you went over the time limit (which is usually less than ten minutes), you may not get another attempt.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 7, 2008)

If solving one 3x3 cube BLD, am I right to say there is not a 10 minute limit imposed? The rules say 10 minutes per cube for multi-BLD but the rules don't mention a limit for single BLD. It takes me more than 20 minutes for single BLD, so it would be a waste for me to go to a competition if I cannot do well under 10 minutes. One goal I have is to simply get some WCA stats, however bad they might be, so I can give friends a link to my official stats. I hope to have a BLD success in the stats.

EDIT: Regarding next 3 responses by tim, Ron, Mike Hughey -- I will work on getting down to at least 7 minutes for a single 3x3 BLD. I've done 9 successful solves (+ about 10 close, 5 chaos), but I am not making much progress improving my time. I guess I need a couple dozen successes? Not sure I can make Westchester NY tournament, Nov 22 08. My 5x5 is often over 10 minutes too.


----------



## tim (Oct 7, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> If solving one 3x3 cube BLD, am I right to say there is not a 10 minute limit imposed? The rules say 10 minutes per cube for multi-BLD but the rules don't mention a limit for single BLD. It takes me more than 20 minutes for single BLD, so it would be a waste for me to go to a competition if I cannot do well under 10 minutes. One goal I have is to simply get some WCA stats, however bad they might be, so I can give friends a link to my official stats. I hope to have a BLD success in the stats.



Yes, there's no time limit for single bld. But most competitions set the time limit to 10 minutes. So you really should try to get down to maybe 7-8 minutes (which isn't too hard).


----------



## Ron (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi RJohnson,

The standard time limit for events is 10 minutes.


> A1a) The time limit is 10 minutes, or less/higher if announced before the event.


This time limit is just a guideline. It helps to protect competition organizers against obstructing competitors. But in a competition with lots of time and some slower competitors an organiser may set a higher time limit, like 20 minutes.

For multiple blindfolded the time limit is more than a guideline, it is a true limit. It is not allowed to use more than 20 minutes for 2 cubes blindfolded.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2008)

tim said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > If solving one 3x3 cube BLD, am I right to say there is not a 10 minute limit imposed? The rules say 10 minutes per cube for multi-BLD but the rules don't mention a limit for single BLD. It takes me more than 20 minutes for single BLD, so it would be a waste for me to go to a competition if I cannot do well under 10 minutes. One goal I have is to simply get some WCA stats, however bad they might be, so I can give friends a link to my official stats. I hope to have a BLD success in the stats.
> ...



I'd like to repeat what Tim said - it isn't too hard. Hang in there and you'll get it. My first solve was something like 45 minutes, but it didn't take that long to get down to 7-8 minutes. Any method you use should be fine for that kind of time - it's just a matter of practice to get to that speed.


----------



## Karthik (Oct 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> You haven't been practicing BLD at all lately, have you? I've caught up to you now - you were once so much better than me! It looks like you've gotten a bit faster at speedcubing, though.


No. Not practicing at all. I had forgotten lots of my images. And switched to M2 just a month ago. And when was I better than you?!! 



Mike Hughey said:


> Anyway, nice to see you back here, Karthik!


Thanks. I will try and be more regular now.


----------



## blah (Oct 9, 2008)

Probably my worst attempt in any BLD event by far 

I tried BLD-ing the Megaminx I got yesterday. Took about 30 minutes to memorize (I use a very very _very_ crappy system), did the first edge 3-cycle, and just inexplicably got lost at the next 3-cycle - I just couldn't visualize a dodecahedron in my head, so I can't picture what setup moves I needed to do  It felt very bad, like I was handicapped or just plain dumb or something. Then I just removed the blindfold after 10 minutes of doing nothing and figuring out how to do the damn setup moves and giving up.

Another bad thing about the memorization is that I took almost half the time finding out where the last damn short cycles were, in both edges and corners  I really couldn't find a systematic way to check which pieces have been "used" and which are not, so I just did random checking till I hit something. Bad.

Bad.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, blah, you're brave. I still haven't actually tried a megaminx BLD solve. The only "system" I've come up with has the same problem you're describing - it's too hard to keep up with the setup moves in your head. I tried a couple of sighted solves a number of months ago, and even while watching, I kept confusing the setup moves and messing up the puzzle. In order to be reliably successful at megaminx at a reasonable speed, I need a better way to handle the setup moves. Or practice a lot so they're easy to see.

And Karthik, about middle of the year or so, you were regularly getting close to 2:00 solves while I was still more like 2:30, and even though you were usually behind me by a cube or so on multiBLD, your times were a good 10 minutes or more faster than mine. So I thought of you as being substantially better than me, which was disappointing to me because I remember when you were just starting and I was already doing big cubes BLD. Also, for some strange reason I thought you were already using M2 (for some reason I thought you went to M2 at about the same time as you came up with your image list), so I was surprised to see you just switched.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I finally got a second chance to try my favorite event!
> 
> *7x7x7 multiBLD: 0/2 = DNF, 2:59:49.04* (1:33:25 memorization)
> 
> ...



I am making the same offer as before: You can use my 7x7x7's for multi and if you make it you can keep it. I think the next time we will meet will be when you can do 7x7x7 2/2 "regularly" so I will bring at least 2 extra 7x7x7's with me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I am making the same offer as before: You can use my 7x7x7's for multi and if you make it you can keep it. I think the next time we will meet will be when you can do 7x7x7 2/2 "regularly" so I will bring at least 2 extra 7x7x7's with me.



You are most generous - thank you. Next time I'll have to make sure I don't need to drive 8 hours the day afterwards, so I can actually try it.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 9, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I still haven't actually tried a megaminx BLD solve. The only "system" I've come up with has the same problem you're describing - it's too hard to keep up with the setup moves in your head. I tried a couple of sighted solves a number of months ago, and even while watching, I kept confusing the setup moves and messing up the puzzle. In order to be reliably successful at megaminx at a reasonable speed, I need a better way to handle the setup moves. Or practice a lot so they're easy to see.



Why don't you just learn setup moves for all cases?


----------



## joey (Oct 9, 2008)

Isn't it only 60? And like 5-6 moves maximum? Just guesstimating.


----------



## blah (Oct 10, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I still haven't actually tried a megaminx BLD solve. The only "system" I've come up with has the same problem you're describing - it's too hard to keep up with the setup moves in your head. I tried a couple of sighted solves a number of months ago, and even while watching, I kept confusing the setup moves and messing up the puzzle. In order to be reliably successful at megaminx at a reasonable speed, I need a better way to handle the setup moves. Or practice a lot so they're easy to see.
> ...



@Stefan: Was that what you did?

Another question, it's not possible to do edge comutators (by this I mean 8-move commutators) on a Minx, right? I stared at it and messed around with it for hours yesterday but still couldn't find a way to do a "slice" move properly (something like R L'). And with this, the number of moves in a commutator suddenly becomes a lot more than 8 and it becomes much harder. So I just used a 2-gen 3 cycle, and I'm not even sure if it's optimal. For corners I used commutators though. Do you have any documentation on how you did the Minx BLD?

@Mike: I'm gonna try it again soon. This time more prepared, so I don't waste half an hour memorizing and end up doing nothing


----------



## Stefan (Oct 10, 2008)

blah said:


> @Stefan: Was that what you did?



No. But it's what I'd do now.

Back then I solved two pieces at a time using a three-cycle. Setting up/down two pieces concurrently was very hard, especially the corners. But now I'd just solve one piece at a time which leads to far fewer cases and no concurrency, making it much much easier.

And I think depending on how you count, eight moves edge commutators are either impossible or trivial. I don't have a megaminx here right now but here's a 3x3 alg which might work on it as well. Or probably at least something similar exists:
U' R' U' R U R U R U' R'
Note that it's *good* that two of the three moved edges are close together (they can play the alternating buffers for fake swapping) and one is farther away (it can play the target and being away leads to shorter setups).

For corners it's maybe better to use true swaps, with the side effect being another swap. Like what you get with (R' U R U')*3.


----------



## blah (Oct 10, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> And I think depending on how you count, eight moves edge commutators are either impossible or trivial. I don't have a megaminx here right now but here's a 3x3 alg which might work on it as well. Or probably at least something similar exists:
> U' R' U' R U R U R U' R'


Trivial? A little lost here  As for the alg you gave, doesn't work on a Minx. Isn't that just a conjugated U perm with cancellations (on a 3x3x3)? At least that's how I see it...



StefanPochmann said:


> Note that it's *good* that two of the three moved edges are close together (they can play the alternating buffers for fake swapping) and one is farther away (it can play the target and being away leads to shorter setups).


Fake swapping, hmm, sounds nice. Never thought of such a concept before  You haven't mentioned much details yet, but I think it's something like alternating between clockwise U perm and anticlockwise U perm on a 3x3x3 (to shoot to a fixed target position), am I right?

On a side note, I think I just came up with quite a nice memory system for the Minx, I think. But I'm gonna try it out first before I reveal it  If it's too lousy I'll just ditch it and no one will ever get to know about it


----------



## Stefan (Oct 12, 2008)

blah said:


> Trivial?


Yes:
[ (L' R) F2 (L R'), U ]



blah said:


> As for the alg you gave, doesn't work on a Minx. Isn't that just a conjugated U perm with cancellations (on a 3x3x3)? At least that's how I see it...


I made it as a combination of two F2L algs, (U' R' U' R U) and (R U R U' R'). Or rather (F' R' F' R F) and (R F R F' R') if you have F2L on bottom.



blah said:


> Fake swapping, hmm, sounds nice. Never thought of such a concept before  You haven't mentioned much details yet, but I think it's something like alternating between clockwise U perm and anticlockwise U perm on a 3x3x3 (to shoot to a fixed target position), am I right?


Yes, that's the concept. I used the term "fake swapping" a few times recently, the first time I posted the concept was in 2005:
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/blindfoldsolving-rubiks-cube/message/595
I think it's somewhat well-known, but not used much if at all. Bernett might've used it in winning 5x5bld at RWC2007, but I'm not sure. For the NxNxN cubes I'd say M2 and its variations are superior, but for megaminx edges and for the pyraminx crystal it'd still be my method of choice.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 12, 2008)

Almost really fast 5x5x5 BLD. I was halfway through on wing edges (I solve them last) when I just couldn't recall my memo. So I stopped the timer and saw that everything else was solved and only those forgotten pieces were left. The time was 9:35.17. Memo was 3:57. Without memo problems it would've been about 10:30 I think. I will get a good time soon.


----------



## Zava (Oct 14, 2008)

3x3 multi 3/5 in 19:16
the second and the third cubes were wrong, one by 2 edges (orientation, of course), the other by a 3 cycle of corners. Memo was around 8 minutes, around the third cube my frineds arrived from lunch, and started annoying me, so it could have been at least 3 minutes faster :/


----------



## dangitsmatthew (Oct 15, 2008)

Noo! I was so close to solving my first 3x3 using the Classic Pochmann method from badmephisto's tutorial. The only thing wrong was that 3 corners in the right places were oriented incorrectly. (It looks like the Sune OLL case)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 15, 2008)

DNFd 5x5, off by 2 X-centers. Time: 11:33.13 and 4:33 memo. I think I found a way of remembering everything better. Next time..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2008)

2x2x2 - 6x6x6 relay (for the weekly competition): *DNF* (2:02:46.42, 1:12:25 memorization).

Shaden Smith was visiting colleges and he and his mom spent the night with us. So I thought I'd try something big. 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 were correct; 4x4x4 was off by 2 corners (forgot to do parity at the end) and 3 centers; 5x5x5 was off by 2 centers (forgot to flip them) and 3 wings; 6x6x6 was off by just 3 inner X centers. Shaden watched most of the solving phase.

I started at about 1 AM, so maybe part of the problem was that I was too tired. Memory was pretty secure, though.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 18, 2008)

only 2-6? Boring... 

Not really, that's a great attempt! (are you sure Shaden didn't switch those pieces on solved cubes?  ). Next time you'll get sub-2 for sure.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 19, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> 2x2x2 - 6x6x6 relay (for the weekly competition): *DNF* (2:02:46.42, 1:12:25 memorization).
> 
> Shaden Smith was visiting colleges and he and his mom spent the night with us. So I thought I'd try something big. 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 were correct; 4x4x4 was off by 2 corners (forgot to do parity at the end) and 3 centers; 5x5x5 was off by 2 centers (forgot to flip them) and 3 wings; 6x6x6 was off by just 3 inner X centers. Shaden watched most of the solving phase.
> 
> I started at about 1 AM, so maybe part of the problem was that I was too tired. Memory was pretty secure, though.



woah, great attempt mike, you will deffinately get it next time. have you gotten a successful 7x7 multi BLD yet? srry i haven't kept up with your progress


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 19, 2008)

I had the honor of scrambling for that 2-6 relay


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 19, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD 23:51.09 DNF

It was my first try. The cube was off by 4 centers (cycled them in the wrong direction) and 2 wings. I think the wings were just a memo mistake or execution mistake. I was also off by an r2 but that doesn't count because they would have been solved.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 19, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> 4x4x4 BLD 23:51.09 DNF
> 
> It was my first try. The cube was off by 4 centers (cycled them in the wrong direction) and 2 wings. I think the wings were just a memo mistake or execution mistake. I was also off by an r2 but that doesn't count because they would have been solved.




That was a great first try though! That was almost exactly what my first try was, and mine was about that level of accuracy. Just give it a few more tries, you can't be far from getting one!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 19, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4 BLD 23:51.09 DNF
> ...



lol thanks


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> woah, great attempt mike, you will deffinately get it next time. have you gotten a successful 7x7 multi BLD yet? srry i haven't kept up with your progress



No luck yet; at 3 hours per attempt, I don't get too many opportunities to try.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 19, 2008)

Again, a 24:xx.xx BLD DNF 4x4x4

This time I was in the middle of an algorithm and 2 wings popped xD. I think most of the cube was solved until then.


----------



## densecuber (Oct 20, 2008)

I DNF'ed after 32 minutes on a 1x1.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 20, 2008)

densecuber said:


> I DNF'ed after 32 minutes on a 1x1.


Do you think it was a problem with your memo? Or your execution? Hang in there, you'll conquer the 1x1 BLD, and in under 10 minutes too!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 20, 2008)

A 4x4x4 BLD DNF 24:xx.xx yet again xD.

This time I was off by maybe 6 centers and 2 wings. Does anyone here that uses r2 have a better way of memorizing because I keep getting mixed up with the wings, like distinguishing between DR and RD. That shoots up my memo time a lot! About 8 minutes to memo edges when I could be at around 5-6.

EDIT: 4x4x4 BLD DNF 14:xx.xx

This was even worse than the last one. First, the phone rang 3 minutes into memo. That wasted about a minute or so. I finished memorizing at around 12 minutes or so, and then started solving the centers. As I was solving, I was doing a really slow commutator. I wasn't going that fast, but all of a sudden, the pieces just popped. I am getting a ES 4x4x4 soon so hopefully I won't have to deal with pops again.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 22, 2008)

I just fail at fixing edge orientation at the end. After every solve that requires it.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Noooo! I just did a 2 cube Multi BLD (my first one) and I was 1/2. My second cube was correct but my first cube had 2 FLIPPED CORNERS!!!!


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Oct 22, 2008)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Noooo! I just did a 2 cube Multi BLD (my first one) and I was 1/2. My second cube was correct but my first cube had 2 FLIPPED CORNERS!!!!



dang...that must've sucked... were you mad?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 23, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Noooo! I just did a 2 cube Multi BLD (my first one) and I was 1/2. My second cube was correct but my first cube had 2 FLIPPED CORNERS!!!!
> ...



lol, not really. I took off the blindfold and looked at the first cube and saw the two misoriented corners and just laughed and put my head down on my desk in disbelief.

I think I was really just relieved that I was only off by two corners. Now, if I looked down and saw two scrambled cubes that would have been a different story. But 1/2 with 2 flipped corners for my first multi blind is satisfying for me.


----------



## LarsN (Oct 23, 2008)

I tried 5x5 bld for the first time yesterday: DNF

It was 35 min memo and 35 min execution, but I was going for safe instead of speed. Corners and centeredges were good, even after dealing with parity for my first try. Edgewings were of by 5 edges. + centers were of by 3. Biggest problem was the x-centers which were only half solved, but that was mainly caused by an error in memorising, which I realised while solving.

I'm happy with the result because I used commutators for everything and the cube wasn't totally messed up in the end, which must mean that I have some control of the commutators


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 23, 2008)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Noooo! I just did a 2 cube Multi BLD (my first one) and I was 1/2. My second cube was correct but my first cube had 2 FLIPPED CORNERS!!!!



Well, I don't do multi, but figured out why it once happened to me... I remembered a pair of corners oriented as "headlights", but because they were on the side rather than top or bottom, I forgot the twists were opposite of what I expected.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 23, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD DNF 20:xx.xx

This one was actually close. I was off by 3 centers and 3 wings. I don't know exactly what I did wrong though......


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2008)

first multi try ever.

0/2

1 cube had 2 misoriented edges and the other was off by a 3 cycle.
i use M2 and classic Pochmann

9:38


----------



## cubeRemi (Oct 24, 2008)

wow, fast for a first attempt. I hope you'll get it next time!!

Remi


----------



## Zava (Oct 27, 2008)

Hungarian Open was a great blindfold failure for me. 
both qualifying single blds were dnf, one of them off by a 3cycle of edges, at the other, I forgot to undo a B setup after the corners. 
multi bld: first try 1/7, don't know what happened there... also I missed the 4th cube, and did its memo on the 5th, the 5th's memo on the 6th cube. they told me that I have 2 hours for the 2 tries, I thought the sum of the 2 time has to be under 2 hour. and when I gave my cubes to the judges for scrambling, they were amused that I want a 7/7 in 20 minutes... so next try was 3 cube, 0/3, only orientation errors. 
4x4 first try was off by an undone R setup before the edges, second with a + Dw or Dw' rotation before corners.
at 5x5 I only remembered ~half of the memo, second try was dns.
why can't I bld at competition?!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 28, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD DNF 17:07.03

DNF for the 6th time I think. This one was actually pretty close though. I was off by 5 centers. 2 of them I cycled in the wrong direction and I don't really know what happened on the other 3. Anyway I am getting an ES soon so hopefully I don't have to deal with POPs.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 28, 2008)

Failure to practice for maybe a month? I shall do BLD again soon.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 30, 2008)

4x4x4 DNF 17:07.03 BLD

I did this yesterday and I was off by an r2 and a bunch of centers. This is using my new ES cube which I got yesterday. Its an amazing cube and my speedsolve average went down a lot because of it!


----------



## Pedro (Oct 30, 2008)

4x4 DNF in 8:46

for this week competition...I had 2 corners flipped and a r2 move missing (forgot to do the last r2 move from the parity fix )


----------



## Garmon (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm practicing BLD, starting with edges only, DNF in 10:26, but I had a phonecall so - 4 minutes. I messed up the breaking into new cycle bit. 
I will learn corners after I get a good edges only BLD attempt.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 31, 2008)

Garmon said:


> I'm practicing BLD, starting with edges only, DNF in 10:26, but I had a phonecall so - 4 minutes. I messed up the breaking into new cycle bit.
> I will learn corners after I get a good edges only BLD attempt.



ha, that's exactly how I learnt it, it works well doing it like that. 

When I learnt both, I kinda just migrated onto doing the corners first. It's easier to work out whether you need a parity fix or not. 

Keep going, you'll get it. My first solve was like 18 minutes or something.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 31, 2008)

On the plane to germany:

5x5 BLD 30:xx

I was off by 1 3 cycle of x centers because I cycled them the wrong way. Even when I go super slow and carefully, I still can't get a stupid 5x5 BLD :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Even when I go super slow and carefully, I still can't get a stupid 5x5 BLD :/



So then never go super slow and carefully. That way you can make more attempts. I really think one of the keys to getting successful at big cubes BLD is just doing lots of them, with as little time between attempts as possible. So going faster is liable to help more than it hurts. I think that overly rushing it isn't wise, but move as fast as is comfortable.

My first ever 5x5x5 BLD was on a plane from the Philippines to the USA. I didn't use a blindfold; I solved it under the tray table.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 2, 2008)

I tried making a 3x3x3 BLD video today, but around 8 of them were DNF's, and I still didn't get a successful one on video.


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2008)

Did a 2x2 bld average of 12 - 4/12 were right. No wonder i DNF so much on 3x3


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 2, 2008)

i did a 2x2x2 average of 12 yesterday! haha, one DNF too, i think it was 1:12 average.

this isn't really the place to post it, but the post above me reminded me about it.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 4, 2008)

I had 2 4min DNFs. 
The stupid thing is that I can do the memo, but I messed up on executing the Y perm. I also got a DNF (23seconds on 2x2) for the same reason. So I'm PRACTICING y PLL TODAY.
clock memo is awesome, but I think that method is so much better for 3OP than M2 (only 1 clock instead of 2, and no centers to worry about.) I'll try clock memo for 3OP.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 4, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD DNF 19:xx.xx

This one was kinda off but I don't know what I did wrong. Maybe a little more than half was solved. I am on a 4x4x4 DNF streak and it really sucks. However, I beat my 3x3x3 BLD PB like 3 times in the past week and a half.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know what's going on! I suddenly lost my ability to BLD the corners! I had perfect accuracy, probably 100 solves in a row for the 2x2 BLD, now, yesterday and today, my accuracy suddenly became 0%! I can do it at all! I went really careful for 20 solves just now and all DNFs! Has this happen to anyone else before? I didn't switch methods, algs, or anything. My accuracy for Edges is better than ever. Why?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I don't know what's going on! I suddenly lost my ability to BLD the corners! I had perfect accuracy, probably 100 solves in a row for the 2x2 BLD, now, yesterday and today, my accuracy suddenly became 0%! I can do it at all! I went really careful for 20 solves just now and all DNFs! Has this happen to anyone else before? I didn't switch methods, algs, or anything. My accuracy for Edges is better than ever. Why?



It happens to different degrees for different people, but it happens to everyone. Just relax and keep going, and eventually it will come back to you.

Oh, and your perfect accuracy thing was just a lucky phase too - it'll probably be a while before you get another 100 in a row.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Nov 5, 2008)

3x3 BLD
1:47.xx DNF
My current PB is 2:06.70, so I got kinda pissed 
But then again, it keeps me motivated! I wanna reach sub 2!


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 9, 2008)

Unsure about my memo system again.


----------



## boiiwonder (Nov 9, 2008)

Failed at 3op 

the corners are hard imo


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 10, 2008)

Had something like 7 consecutive DNF's... so crap


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 10, 2008)

4x4 DNF: 4:48 off by 4 corners and 8 wings = 1 quarter turn too much after centers. I know where I did that extra turn, I'll try to trace back to that place and see if it's just an exec mistake.
EDIT: yep, one stupid turn ruined it.

EDIT2: Tried 5x5BLD (on video): DNF by 5 middle edges, time was 10:07. I don't know what happened, I never miss middle edges.


----------



## KConny (Nov 10, 2008)

I tried 5x5 BLD for the first time. Ville showed me an easy way to do the +-centers. 

It was a DNF, two centerwings and three X-centers off. I was supposed to shoot to FU when M2 was off, so BD. But that's not the case for the +-centers and I had put a lot of effort into not shooting the to BD instead of FU. So I forgot to switch back to normal M2 solving.
The X-centers I just forgot to memo. I even had parity but manage to fix that. The time was 54 minutes with memo done at 30 min. This was the most tiresome cubing endeavour I've ever tried.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds for corner memo + people screaming endlessly in the hallway= DNF


----------



## joey (Nov 13, 2008)

"joey: I cant even do sub-20 memo anymore
ville: don't be foolish boy, of course you can" (paraphrased )
After that -> 41.56 DNF, forgot parity.
Ville got a 47.xx on the scramble, so if I had done parity, i would have beaten him by like 4s.

My next 'solve' was 54.84 dnf, off by 2 edges, and 2 flipped corners.

Come on joey, get back into shape.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 14, 2008)

5x5x5 BLD DNF: 47:33.09 (23:00 memo)


First try! Off by 24 pieces (6 +-centers, 3 X-centers, 11 wings, 4 midges).


Memo was a lot easier than I thought it would be. Hopefully doing some more 5x5x5 will help with my 4x4x4. Hopefully.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 14, 2008)

joey said:


> "joey: I cant even do sub-20 memo anymore
> ville: don't be foolish boy, of course you can" (paraphrased )
> After that -> 41.56 DNF, forgot parity.
> Ville got a 47.xx on the scramble *because he was a bit messed up after looking at the timer to see how fast the memo was which he rarely does and the memo was 11.xx*, so if I had done parity, i would have beaten him by like 4s.
> ...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got my PR yesterday, 3:00. Today I beat that with 2:50, then beat it again with 2:47...looks like I'm beating my PRs everyday 

EDIT: this should actually be in accomplishments...oh well.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 14, 2008)

6:05 3x3 DNF, off by 2 flipped edges. 
Why do I always switch methods the day before a competition?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 15, 2008)

5x5x5 BLD DNF (42:04.69, 13:xx memo), second try.

My memo really sped up this attempt! No memo mistakes that I can think of, once again I believe I know where I messed up. This time I was off by 34 pieces. The execution was much longer this attempt due to many cycles from odd angles (I don't do cube rotations with center comms) and having to deal with wing and midge parity.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> 6:05 3x3 DNF, off by 2 flipped edges.
> Why do I always switch methods the day before a competition?


LOL - I have the same problem, except that usually I finally convince myself to go back to the old method for the competition itself. But it's funny how I'll go months with one method, and then suddenly have the irresistible urge to try a new method a week before a competition.



ShadenSmith said:


> 5x5x5 BLD DNF (42:04.69, 13:xx memo), second try.
> 
> My memo really sped up this attempt! No memo mistakes that I can think of, once again I believe I know where I messed up. This time I was off by 34 pieces. The execution was much longer this attempt due to many cycles from odd angles (I don't do cube rotations with center comms) and having to deal with wing and midge parity.



Keep at it - they'll start to get better soon! Very nice memo speed!


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 16, 2008)

3 DNFs at Drexel today, the last 2 solves were very close.


----------



## NoahE (Nov 16, 2008)

2:20 DNF at Drexel today...3 flipped corners 
This was the fourth attempt i had done in two months because i got my cast off yesterday


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 16, 2008)

1:04 DNF at Berkeley. Very silly error on a relaxed solve; I know what I did wrong, but no idea how it happened. Missed a turn on the setup-undo-cancellation on the 2nd-to-last EP alg. If it had been on the last alg, it would have been 1:06+ 

After that, nothing mattered anymore. And I go for singles, not podium. I don't think I'll get under 1:10 again, even for DNF...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 17, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD DNF 19:xx.xx

Off by 6 edges, 3 which I cycled wrong and I don't know what happened with the other 3 xD I still have never gotten a successful 4x4x4 BLD solve


----------



## Jacco (Nov 18, 2008)

Lol why do I DNF this scramble?!

U' L F2 U2 D' F' B2 D R U2 D2 F D U B2 F U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 R L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2008)

Jacco said:


> Lol why do I DNF this scramble?!
> 
> U' L F2 U2 D' F' B2 D R U2 D2 F D U B2 F U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 R L'



Wow, that was a nice scramble. I had terrible memory recall delays, and still got 1:56.72. (I consider that time a failure on this scramble, so I think it still belongs here. )


----------



## Pedro (Nov 18, 2008)

Jacco said:


> Lol why do I DNF this scramble?!
> 
> U' L F2 U2 D' F' B2 D R U2 D2 F D U B2 F U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 R L'



haha
nice one! got 56.52
but I'm not going to count it, since I knew it was easy


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 18, 2008)

4x4x4 DNF 24:xx.xx

This was a lot worse than my other ones. Mainly because I had a lot of delay in trying to remember the edges and centers. Still, I got a lot wrong, but I still got about half of it right.


----------



## VirKill (Nov 19, 2008)

My personal Best is 5 minutes (3x3x3, yes, i'm a noob)
Today I get 04:47.50 but it's a DNF! 

4 edges flipped, At the last time, i flip the wrong pair of edge

aargh...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2008)

5x5x5BLD DNF 47:17.77


----------



## joey (Nov 20, 2008)

47.15 dnf, forgot to solve the last edges.

"micro501: 3x3 Scramble #7844: R2 D L D B' R B R2 L2 D R' B' D F D2 L2 D L2 F R2 L2 D2 B' D R'"

(l y) R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (y' l')
(F') F' U2 F D' F' U2 F D (F)
(x) R2 B2 R F R' B2 R' F' R (x')

(B2) R U' R' U R U R U R' U' R2 (B2)
(l') R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U R U2 R (l)
(L2 y x') M' U' R' U M U' R U' (x y')

forgot this part
(U L' B) Z-perm (B' L U')


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 25, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD DNF 15:31.55

I still haven't gotten a successful 4x4x4 BLD solve. It really sucks!!!! This time, I went a lot faster on the memo though, which decreased my time a lot! However, I think I went a little too fast on the last few edges, because I couldn't recall them near the end of my solve.


----------



## Kian (Nov 25, 2008)

11 Straight DNFs.

This is starting to get really frustrating.


----------



## Kian (Nov 25, 2008)

make that 12.


----------



## Kian (Nov 25, 2008)

13. Not going to sleep until this has ended. And in a reasonable time, I'm not going super slow just to bs a solve.

Just don't get it, it's tough when you don't know what you've done wrong. And it's always just a little thing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2008)

Go Kian - you'll get one soon!

As for me:

Megaminx: DNF (1:27:02.30, 38:04)
First scramble for this week's competition. 9 edges incorrect, 4 corners twisted, all corners permuted correctly. I think I may have a problem with my corner orientation calculation method. I'm not sure what went wrong on the edges, but I think I might have cycled a couple of them the wrong direction, which could theoretically account for all of them. Memory was solid, but then again I went over it a bunch of times because I didn't want memory to be a problem. Anyway, it was a credible first try. It's really tough, though, so I don't think I'll try again this week. I'm solving one piece at a time, Pochmann-style, using some algorithms that really aren't very good for this sort of thing, but they work.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 25, 2008)

Good Mike, you finally tried it. And not a bad result in my opinion. I would have no idea how to use orient first, although I'm getting some ideas while writing this sentence...
Anyway, good job and good luck in your next attempt. I'm sure you'll get sub1 sometime.


----------



## Jude (Nov 25, 2008)

Finally got round to actually trying some 4x4x4 BLD, with my eyes actually closed 
Tried solving just centres using commutators as described in Mike Hughey's thread. It was a complete fail, all were incorrect but I filmed it and checked the video and the only mistake I made was undoing the set up move F', with F'... I'll get centres soon, then I'll try edges and then a full solve 

Also, my first 3 cube multi BLD attempt. Got 2/3 in roughly 26 minutes (18 mins memo) I was just a T perm off on the first cube.. Video here http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3i79DPeo7p0
Was really close


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 26, 2008)

37:30.18 5x5 BLD DNF 

I just can't get it 
maybe try another tommorow if not definitely this weekend.
*sigh*


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 26, 2008)

did a 2x2x2-5x5x5 BLD relay and had 2 flipped edges on the 5x5x5, cause i had parity(middle edges and corners) and when i flipped the edge i didnt think about the fact, that i have to wait to the very end, cause the UB and UL middle edges are swapped.
i didnt know that/didnt think about that...normally i ALWAY do it in the very end, WHYYYYYYY NOT THIS TIME????:confused::confused::confused:
and i made a videoWHYYYYY DID THAT HAPPEN???
I know i can do it!!!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Kian (Nov 26, 2008)

haha, thanks mike. i just had a bad day. 15 dnfs in one day was pretty rough. i went to bed after a success at 16 in 5:39, which is about my average. didn't post that here originally though, as it wasn't a failure, haha.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 27, 2008)

I had two 3x3 failures yesterday (i'm still getting into 3x3 BLD), but it was in front of about 20 people. Somehow the one dude knew i was into cubing, and nagged me to do it BLD, so i said i'd give it a shot. The first time was incredibly close, the second time was terrible. What a bummer


----------



## wryyl (Nov 27, 2008)

1/3 multiBLD. Well, it's my first multi with 2< cubes. Time was 15:4X.

2nd cube was off by 2 misoriented edges. I probably either placed my 3rd cube on my desk wrongly or I messed up my EO a little. Not sure what happened to the 2nd.

Oh well, I don't think I'll be trying another multi anytime soon - at least not until I get used to my letter scheme. For this attempt I used numbers for the edges of 1 cube, and visual for everything else.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 27, 2008)

5:22.19 DNF. My first attempt at freestyle corners, for Joey's competition. The corners were actually the closest part of the solve. It went surprisingly well.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 29, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> did a 2x2x2-5x5x5 BLD relay and had 2 flipped edges on the 5x5x5 [...] and i made a video


That's one video I'd love to see (just your reaction at the end).


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 29, 2008)

4:13 4x4 DNF, 2 flipped corners :/:\:|


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4:13 4x4 DNF, 2 flipped corners :/:\:|



Similar situation with me only about 5 times slower. 4x4x4 BLD DNF 19:xx.xx. This time was my closest solve ever. I had all of the centers and edges correct, but I forgot to swap 2 corners ! I memo'ed them but I for got to solve them which sucks. I even had recall issues with edges and I had to answer a phone, but I still managed to get that part right.

EDIT: 4x4x4 BLD DNF 12:20.16

This one was faaaast! I didn't really have any issues that much with memo and recall, but for some reason I was off by a setup move and if i undid the setup move then I was off by 5 edges xD


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 30, 2008)

I was interviewed at our national TV, asked to solve a rubik's cube, and I did it in 20.12 (a little better than my average).

Then I was asked to do a BLD solve, but wasn't told about a time limit 
I was memorizing the edges, and the people were like "GO GO GO!" so I had to go ahead and do it. I only did the edges and the cube didn't look like anything.

WOW that was a DISASTER!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 30, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> I was interviewed at our national TV, asked to solve a rubik's cube, and I did it in 20.12 (a little better than my average).
> 
> Then I was asked to do a BLD solve, but wasn't told about a time limit
> I was memorizing the edges, and the people were like "GO GO GO!" so I had to go ahead and do it. I only did the edges and the cube didn't look like anything.
> ...




Ouch, that sucks.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 30, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > I was interviewed at our national TV, asked to solve a rubik's cube, and I did it in 20.12 (a little better than my average).
> ...



Well at least it wasn't on the evening news or something. It was at the 4th national channel so there weren't millions of viewers


----------



## pelnied (Nov 30, 2008)

If i ever try blindfolding i would definately fail.... I barely average like :57 without blindfolding i cant figure out how to improve my times


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4:13 4x4 DNF, 2 flipped corners :/:\:|



Ohhh - so painful! Awesome attempt, though!!!!


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 2, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...



When that happens, I pull out a 2x2. I almost never DNF them.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 2, 2008)

Got the right thread this time =]

4x4x4 BLD DNF 16 something. I tried going fast but I ended up mixing up stuff during the edges so I just DNF'ed it instead of trying.

EDIT: 1:02.34 3x3x3 BLD DNF

This one was kinda lucky (only 3 corners to orient) but the rest wasn't. I memo'ed the corners too fast so I incorrectly memorized it I think. Off by 2 2-cycles of corners xD


----------



## Mozza314 (Dec 7, 2008)

I've just started trying 3x3 BLD. I've had about 10 narrow DNF's so far


----------



## Carson (Dec 8, 2008)

I finally tried an entire 3x3 for the first time a few moments ago. I have succesfully solved just edges and just corners a few times, but this was my first attempt at a full cube.

DNF - 2 Correct edges - 1 Correct corner... everything else was wrong. 
Memo Time: 1 Full episode of CSI Miami
Execution: About 15 minutes give or take
Total Solve: ~1:15:00

This was not even remotely close, but I'm fairly confident that my memo was right on... and I actually had no trouble at all recalling while executing. I believe my problem was in cube rotations for my Y perm. I had quite a few of them, and I know for a fact that I was doing my cube rotations wrong. I use Classic Pochman.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 9, 2008)

Carson said:


> I finally tried an entire 3x3 for the first time a few moments ago. I have succesfully solved just edges and just corners a few times, but this was my first attempt at a full cube.
> 
> DNF - 2 Correct edges - 1 Correct corner... everything else was wrong.
> Memo Time: 1 Full episode of CSI Miami
> ...



I personally try to avoid rotating the whole cube, unless it really simplifies setup/setdown moves. As for other turns and sequences, I just practice them more and more while training in BLD. Oh, I recommend BLD solving when you get up in the morning, even while still in bed. The mind is fresh for memory and for execution.

I predict you will succeed this week, if you haven't yet. And I also predict you will be jumping up and down, running crazy around the house when you open your eyes and see a solved cube.


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2008)

You should never need to rotate the cube with classic pochmann.. You must be doing something wrong if you think you need too.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 9, 2008)

joey said:


> You should never need to rotate the cube with classic pochmann.. You must be doing something wrong if you think you need too.


I was confused by what Carson said too. I do 3OP, so certain cube rotations are okay in setups/setdowns as long as piece orientations stay preserved. I don't do Classic Pochmann (yet). Maybe Carson does "wide turns" in setups for his Y-perm, which can almost be considered "rotating the cube" (well most of the cube anyway).


----------



## Stefan (Dec 9, 2008)

The Y perm is for solving corners, where wide turns don't exactly help.


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> The Y perm is for solving corners, where wide turns don't exactly help.



You can solve edges with it 

Actually, you can only do the wide turn d, so it shouldn't be too hard. I think there may be some confusion going on.


----------



## Kian (Dec 10, 2008)

i think he must just be saying that he does cube rotations in his normal y-perm. in which case i would suggest just doing the standard y perm so you dont' have to worry about y or y' turns.


----------



## Carson (Dec 10, 2008)

My Y-Perm trades the UFL and UBR corners, so I do a Y' before executing it each time. What threw me off however, is that my Y-Perm includes a (Dw), so instead of just doing a Y after the perm, I have to do a Y2.

My Y-Perm: (R' U' R) F'2 (R' U R) Dw (R'2 U' R2 U' R'2)
I absolutely love this for speedsolving, but it really isn't that great for BLD due to the rotations. I just don't want to have to learn any new algos for BLD right now since I'm still working on just getting all of the PLL's down.


----------



## Carson (Dec 10, 2008)

Just tried it again.

DNF
24:43.19 (Was much quicker this time)
4 Correct Edges - 2 Correct Corners

I think I did the wrong J-Perm at least once and possibly twice. I also somehow ended up memorizing something incorrectly for the corners. I was solving and all of the sudden I was trying to shoot "from my buffer" "to my buffer" and seeing as I had no correctly permuted, yet incorrectly oriented, corners, I knew this was a mistake.

Even though my memo was obviously incorrect, I had no trouble recalling what I had memo'd. (A jamaican QVC host, cats making omelets, an x-rated scene in front of K-Mart) Those things will certainly stick with someone.


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2008)

Carson said:


> My Y-Perm trades the UFL and UBR corners, so I do a Y' before executing it each time. What threw me off however, is that my Y-Perm includes a (Dw), so instead of just doing a Y after the perm, I have to do a Y2.
> 
> My Y-Perm: (R' U' R) F'2 (R' U R) Dw (R'2 U' R2 U' R'2)
> I absolutely love this for speedsolving, but it really isn't that great for BLD due to the rotations. I just don't want to have to learn any new algos for BLD right now since I'm still working on just getting all of the PLL's down.



You're not actually meant to use a Y-perm  Everyone calls it a Y-perm, but it's actually the 'standard' Y-perm conjugated with F'.
ie: F' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F') F

Obviously those cancel, so it is just: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
You should learn it. Or, you could learn R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U'


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 11, 2008)

18:xx.xx 4x4x4 BLD DNF

This one was rreeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaalllllllllllllyyyyyy close!!!! Only off by a 5-cycle of centers xD I think it was an execution error. anyway, this adds to my streak of 4x4x4 DNF's xD

Btw, I would like to say that I have the 300th post to this thread!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 11, 2008)

MIssed my 2nd ever attempt by2 misoriented corners >.>
still fun though
It was like 12:xx.xx


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 11, 2008)

GAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, A 1:59 BLD DNF . it was of by an anti-sune. boy am i annoyed. would have been my first sub-2 ever, if i orriented them. ah well.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 11, 2008)

I tried to solve it blindfolded without doing memo or even being able to do it using a blind method w/o a blindfold. I must have messed up at the very beginning, because it went horribly wrong for some reason.


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2008)

jcuber said:


> I tried to solve it blindfolded without doing memo


? You must have memoed something. If you didn't, and just did random turns... then why are you posting.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 11, 2008)

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 12, 2008)

jcuber said:


> I tried to solve it blindfolded without doing memo or even being able to do it using a blind method w/o a blindfold. I must have messed up at the very beginning, because it went horribly wrong for some reason.



Didn't someone try to do that with a 2x2 and managed to get a +2 on it instead at Boulder 2008?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 12, 2008)

14:48.95 4x4x4 BLD DNF

This one was really close!!! Only off by a 3-cycle of edges !!!! This might be my second closest solve but I'm not exactly sure.

EDIT: I just went back through this thread and figured out that I have had 17 straight DNF's (including this one) and no successes.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 12, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> 14:48.95 4x4x4 BLD DNF
> 
> This one was really close!!! Only off by a 3-cycle of edges !!!! This is probably my second closest and maybe my fastest but I'm not sure.



You're getting closer! Your accuracy is improving as well. You'll have it soon!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 12, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > 14:48.95 4x4x4 BLD DNF
> ...



Thanks man!


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 13, 2008)

1. Memo: 1:25
Rest: 25hours 20 minutes
Execution: 1:28.43 DNF 
Forgot to execute the last corner flip!!!!   
I was trying to get it on video and I was too excited to finish that I forgot the last part. 
Oh, and I have the video! My mom came in during the middle and distracted me.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 13, 2008)

18:xx.xx 4x4x4 BLD DNF

I wasn't really focused when I did this and I was also kinda hungry. I got a lot of pieces off too. anyway, this adds to my 18 DNF streak


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 13, 2008)

12 hour memo delay BLD, DNF. Excution mistake off by 3 edges and one move set up.


----------



## coinman (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.x.se/a84 
Ville Seppänens second BLD 5x5x5 attempt at the Swedish Cubday competition. Failure but only only a few edges and centers off!
Total time including inspection was 10:48.xx. 
The music is the finnish group Bomfunk MC's 1999 hit Freestyler!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 14, 2008)

I suck at BLD in competition. Should've slept earlier.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 14, 2008)

4x4x4 14:03.xx BLD DNF

This one was way off, although I'm certain that I had everything memorized and solved correctly. I think when I have DNF's like this (where I know I memo correctly and solve correctly) it improves my times. When I started, I got times around 24 minutes. 19 DNF's later, I'm at 14. That's 10 minutes off. By the time I actually get one successfully I'll probably have a sub-10 time.


----------



## shelley (Dec 15, 2008)

30:33.xx 5x5 BLD DNF.

Second attempt ever! I was off by a few + centers and three wings. I need to learn some better ways to do certain things.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 15, 2008)

3:20 DNF and 2:54 DNF in Homeroom.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 16, 2008)

Several horrible DNFs ranging from 2:40 to 6:30 on the bus and in my last period class. I just can't seem to focus because I'm so tired. Most of them were around 3:40. It seems that my visual memory gets really bad when I'm tired.


----------



## deco122392 (Dec 16, 2008)

i by far have the biggest dnf ever.... i had 1 edge done when finished...... all from forgeting a single F'


----------



## joey (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm, really? That seems weird to have such a bad mistake from a single wrong turn..


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe it's weird because it's impossible?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Maybe it's weird because it's impossible?



LOL


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe he also got half the cube wrong by doing the wrong cycles too >_>

I think a lot of my DNFs are doing a cube rotation wrong somewhere and then ending up with a completely scrambled cube... oh well


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2008)

Megaminx BLD: DNF (1:04:43.81, 29:43)

Fifth scramble of the weekly competition.

Off by just a 3-cycle of edges. On finishing a cycle, I forgot to repeat the starting piece of the cycle. 

I used Stefan's commutators instead of the algorithms I was using. They're wonderful - I'm sticking with these from now on. They're easy to see and understand, easy to execute, and WAY easier to set up.

This scramble had something like 4 corner cycles and 5 edge cycles, as well as a corner twisted in place, and so it was really quite difficult, especially to memorize. (It's really hard finding which pieces you haven't used yet when memorizing a megaminx!) With a slightly easier scramble, it should be easy to get sub-hour! Maybe next week.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 17, 2008)

10:10.45 4x4x4 BLD DNF!

This one was insanely fast, but it felt normal kind of...anyway I was off by 4 edges and 10 centers. So Yea it was almost sub-10 and now this is my 20th DNF.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> 10:10.45 4x4x4 BLD DNF!
> 
> This one was insanely fast, but it felt normal kind of...anyway I was off by 4 edges and 10 centers. So Yea it was almost sub-10 and now this is my 20th DNF.



Wow - you're getting fast! Congratulations - I hope you get a successful fast one soon!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > 10:10.45 4x4x4 BLD DNF!
> ...



Thanks!!!!


----------



## joey (Dec 17, 2008)

Like YO and stuff!
McWizzle94 you can do it!!!! I havn't had much time to try 4x4 BLD (or any BLD for that matter) but I hope to get one soon, and hope you do too!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 17, 2008)

joey said:


> Like YO and stuff!
> McWizzle94 you can do it!!!! I havn't had much time to try 4x4 BLD (or any BLD for that matter) but I hope to get one soon, and hope you do too!



Like Yo and Thanks


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 21, 2008)

1:53.45	L2 B D' L2 D2 B' L D' L2 R F' L2 D B' F R' B' F L' R' D2 B2 F2 D U2 
This was the 2nd time doing that scramble.
First time, I messed up when doing the corners and DNFed it without moving on to the edges. Memo was sub-50s, could have been new PB. 
2nd time, I spend about 40s rechecking my memo and got a success.
If only I didn't mess up on the execution the first time...
I did 5 solves. One one success, and it was 4:33. 2 DNFs were sub-2:30 min and I messed up right at the beginning. One I finished and one that I just DNFed before finishing. 2 other DNFs were around 3:30 and are off by only 1 or 2 cycles.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 21, 2008)

3x3 multi 2 cubes:
1 cube solved, other DF/FL misoriented. total time 26 min.
Beer isn't helping 
I will have to try that another time.

Edit: right after this i scrambled the missed cube, and tried the memo agian. this time it was solved


----------



## byu (Dec 22, 2008)

3x3x3 BLD

DNF

Three edges were in the wrong place, but oriented correctly. One more three-cycle on the edges would have fixed it.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 22, 2008)

2 cubes multi blind. forgot to memo a flipt BD.
1cube solved, 1 with 2 flipt edges.

total time 15:02.08 (10 min memo, 5 solve)

when i saw the flipt edges at the end. i tried the 2 solves again. and solved them in 4:56.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 22, 2008)

4 or 5 solve on the bus. Only one success, it was 3:30. The DNFs were 2:55 to 4:10, only one was off by a lot.


----------



## boiiwonder (Dec 22, 2008)

freestyle solve FAIL. I still dont get it.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 22, 2008)

2 multi=1/2, second one totally of. needa create roman rooms........................
time was 8:00


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 24, 2008)

My second attempt at a full cube BLD, three corners wrong. Way better than my last one though, I think I had maybe, three pieces right on that one.


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 25, 2008)

3:02.78, failure. i think i did a turn wrong somewhere.
to fix it i needed to do: M2, UL, M2. but i had already done UL.
memo was 1:35


----------



## byu (Dec 26, 2008)

18 minutes on my second attempt at a 3x3x3 BLD, a failure.
I was off by two edges and two corners that needed to be switched. A T-permutation would have fixed it.
10 minute memorization.


----------



## tim (Dec 27, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> 2 multi=1/2, second one totally of. needa create roman rooms........................
> time was 8:00



Just do it. It takes about one minute for each room.


----------



## byu (Dec 27, 2008)

13 minute 3x3x3 BLD failure - 5 1/2 minute memorization.
I was off by 5 not permuted edges, and two corners that needed to be swapped. I think I rushed too much in the memorization. Usually my memorizations are about 10 minutes.


----------



## tim (Dec 27, 2008)

5x5 bld: dnf (18:19). I was off by 2 x-centers. Memo was 6:50 (and it didn't feel fast at all). There's so much room for improvement, unfortunately i'm too lazy to practice...

another dnf, this time 15:51, but totally messed up...

15:22 dnf...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 1, 2009)

13:07.06 4x4x4 BLD DNF

I was off by an edge cycle I memo'ed but forgot to do and 3 corners which I cycled the wrong way.


----------



## tim (Jan 1, 2009)

14:54 5x5x5 bld dnf. Off by 3 centers. Memo was 6:30. It was my 231290102412th dnf in a row, i think i'll just give up...

yeah, 15:04 5x5 bld dnf, off by two disoriented corners. dnf #231290102413 in a row...


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 1, 2009)

I fail to create a memo system for 4x4 BLD edges


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2009)

tim said:


> 14:54 5x5x5 bld dnf. Off by 3 centers. Memo was 6:30. It was my 231290102412th dnf in a row, i think i'll just give up...
> 
> yeah, 15:04 5x5 bld dnf, off by two disoriented corners. dnf #231290102413 in a row...



Tim, you're funny. At least you're now getting potential WR times (well, WR until Ville hits one, anyway).  It's still true that your execution speed could improve a lot. It seems like you really might have the potential to be as fast as Ville.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 2, 2009)

Come on Tim, I think I DNF just as much as you. Just don't give up, I know you will be waaaaaaaay faster than that with more successful solves.


----------



## tim (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, my execution sucks. And that's also the part where i make all of my mistakes. I haven't had a single memo mistake for ages.

That looks so horrible:





At least my memo is "decent".


----------



## MistArts (Jan 3, 2009)

3.45.32 Clock BLD solve. (My 6th attempt.) DNF

It was only off by one edge clock, which I memorized -1 and executed +1.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 3, 2009)

1.	DNF 3:55.16	D' U' B' D' F2 U2 L B2 F L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L R2 B F2 D2 R2 D U' 
2.	DNF 3:26.06	L2 D' U2 F' D' U B F L R' F D' U' B2 R2 F L2 D' U2 R2 D2 U' B2 F L' 
3.	DNF 3:14.22	L' B F R2 B2 F' L' R' B' D2 U' B' L2 B2 R F U' L R B2 F L2 R' B2 F' 
4.	DNF 2:44.94	D L F' L' R U R' D2 L B L' D' R' F2 D F2 R D F' D2 L R' F' L D2 
5.	DNF 3:40.91	B L2 R U' B2 F2 L2 R D2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' U' B' L2 R D2 U R U' R' 
6.	3:05.77	D' L' R2 B' L2 R' D U R B' F' U' L' R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R B F' L2 R2 B2 L 
7.	DNF 3:30.74	F2 D2 U R D' U L2 U2 R' D2 U2 F' R2 B2 D' L R' U' L' R B2 D F U' B'

1/7 accuracy is bad.


----------



## tim (Jan 4, 2009)

5x5 bld dnf 22 min (7:15 memo).

I executed half of my +-centers 4 times and got it right in the end! . But unfortunately i forgot to execute one edge piece. So it was just another dnf...

Maybe i should stop complaining and start getting some successful solves.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 5, 2009)

First 4x4BLD attempt DNF, It would have been so cool to get is successful. the time was 29:42 and I was of by 2 edges and 9 centers, quite promising. Memo time was ~22 mins (I think) and execution ~8. Hope to get a successful one soon!


----------



## mande (Jan 6, 2009)

3 Multi: 1/3: 24:17 (one cube off by a 3 cycle of edges, another by a 3 cycle of corners)
2 Multi: 1/2: 12:00 (i thought i should put this as a failure since i have got quite a few 2/2's)


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 6, 2009)

tim said:


> Yeah, my execution sucks. And that's also the part where i make all of my mistakes. I haven't had a single memo mistake for ages.
> 
> That looks so horrible:
> 
> ...



I like the comment on the last solve there... >.<


----------



## blah (Jan 6, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, my execution sucks. And that's also the part where i make all of my mistakes. I haven't had a single memo mistake for ages.
> ...



Maybe it's German for "That was almost a nice solve!"

Or maybe it's English for [sarcasm]"Great!"[/sarcasm]


----------



## Jude (Jan 8, 2009)

Noo, my first proper (timed) attempt at 4x4x4 bld. I didn't expect a success, but I didn't expect it to take this long and be this wrong  Used scramble one of this week's 4x4x4 BLD.

51:18.00 DNF - 5 centres, 14 edges, 4 corners off

EDIT: Tried again with no addition memo, this time it was 4 centres, 7 edges, 5 corners off


----------



## tim (Jan 8, 2009)

blah said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



Nope, it's not the german word "fast" .


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd like to see most of those comments actually, they look VERY intriguing 

edit: Now that i look even closer apparently the timer program has somewhat of an attraction to Tim? (add Tim )


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 10, 2009)

I am on a 12-14 streak of 3x3 BLD DNFs. and everytime they are off by either a 3-cycle of edges, 2/4 misoriented edges, or a combination of both. Corners are always correct. Its annoying more than anything...

Edit: 4 more last night. on one of them I messed up during corner exec, but managed to fix everything except for an S move. I was off by the S slice centers and the 4 edges that were originally contained in the S slice. it was a PB by 30 seconds too.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 15, 2009)

4x4x4 BLD DNF 17 something minutes. Off by just 2 edges (DFl and DFr which is also the OLL parity case). Everything else was solved.


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 15, 2009)

It feels soo bad to miss 2/3 of all 3x bld-tries, after reading (parts of) this thread!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 15, 2009)

3x3 BLD 3:37.xx DNF: memo: about 1:50. off by 2 misoriented edges... would have been my first sub-4... PB still 4:34


----------



## Faz (Jan 16, 2009)

I quit bld.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 16, 2009)

This is going to be the biggest failure EVER!!!


Ville coaxed me into doing a 6x6 BLD. I haven't gotten a successful 5x5 yet, but I've been close on my few attempts, so I agreed. I spent 48 minutes memo'ing the thing and go to start solving. I get to my 2nd commutator and I MESS UP! I multisliced one part of the oblique comm, and couldn't remember what I did. I took of the blindfold and sure enough, my edges were out of place. So I basically completely wasted 50 minutes of my time. Here's the official breakdown:

DNF (48:56.71)
Memo: 47:08.56
Solving: 1:48.15


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> This is going to be the biggest failure EVER!!!
> 
> 
> Ville coaxed me into doing a 6x6 BLD. I haven't gotten a successful 5x5 yet, but I've been close on my few attempts, so I agreed. I spent 48 minutes memo'ing the thing and go to start solving. I get to my 2nd commutator and I MESS UP! I multisliced one part of the oblique comm, and couldn't remember what I did. I took of the blindfold and sure enough, my edges were out of place. So I basically completely wasted 50 minutes of my time. Here's the official breakdown:
> ...



That's so sad. I had a 6x6x6 BLD solve like that once, but I always keep going, so I did in this case too. It wound up pretty much completely scrambled. But I didn't consider it a total waste of time because I got practice doing all the other commutators as I went.

Anyway, kudos to Ville for getting you to try! I wish more people would.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > This is going to be the biggest failure EVER!!!
> ...



It has happened to me too (if only with the 5x5) and it took only half an hour, not three quarters like you. But I did like Mike did and felt rather proud with only seven or eight cubies off at the end. But the feeling after second or third commutator was not fun. One sort of had not really started turning yet.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 18, 2009)

*Worst Failure*

I think even worse would be if the cube popped when I
was almost finished with my first official 5x5bld (or 4x4 or whatever)
and feeling it was almost certainly ok.

The other morning it happened to me in my bed in the morning (yes, that's 
when I practise ), suddenly as much as a fourth of the cubies of the 5x5
popped out. Was that a contest it would be bad.


----------



## tim (Jan 18, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I think even worse would be if the cube popped when I
> was almost finished with my first official 5x5bld (or 4x4 or whatever)
> and feeling it was almost certainly ok.
> 
> ...



The only pop at 4x4/5x5 bld i ever had was in a competition. And it was Kai's cube .


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm sorry  Btw, It's this 4x4 I use for blindsolving


----------



## tim (Jan 18, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> I'm sorry  Btw, It's this 4x4 I use for blindsolving



Don't be sorry, the centers were wrong anyway.


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 18, 2009)

tim said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry  Btw, It's this 4x4 I use for blindsolving
> ...



Ah yes I remember. And you got some kind of AWESOME WR that day, nobody really cared about afterwards. (plus considering the fact you broke the previous WR with a 2.4x better performance, which never happens in cubing usually)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 20, 2009)

4x4BLD: 3:45 DNF with 1:25 memo. Exe mistake somewhere.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 20, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4x4BLD: 3:45 DNF with 1:25 memo. Exe mistake somewhere.




You are ridiculous, Ville.


----------



## tim (Jan 20, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4x4BLD: 3:45 DNF with 1:25 memo. Exe mistake somewhere.



I think i can get close to your memo time one day, but i've got no idea how i could get my execution time down from 6 minutes to 2:20 .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2009)

tim said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4BLD: 3:45 DNF with 1:25 memo. Exe mistake somewhere.
> ...



I agree with you, Tim. Although you should certainly be able to get down from 6 minutes to 4 without too much trouble - if I can do it, you certainly can.

Ville, I'm looking forward to seeing the first ever sub-4 soon!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 23, 2009)

4x4BLD DNF: 20:30.xx of by 2 wings!!!!! hopefully I will get a success tomorrow!!!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 23, 2009)

4x4x4 BLD DNF off by a crapload of stuff.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 24, 2009)

2/2 dnf. one solved. keep on screwing one of the 2 up. times are around 10 min. most of the time 1 is solved and the other by some mistake not.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 24, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 4x4BLD: 3:45 DNF with 1:25 memo. Exe mistake somewhere.



Oh my god...I can't even memo a 3x3 that fast 

3x3 BLD:
2:35 DNF
Would have been my new PB  Good execution 
Memo: 1:40
Execution: 0:55


----------



## Pitzu (Jan 26, 2009)

I've just done a 7/10 but it was close...
I forgot an edge flip on the first cube.
On the second cube it looks like I had forgotten a D' in a setup or resetup not too far from the end. Corners are turned by a D and 6 edges are bad, 4 of them on the D side.
On the third cube I missed a setup because of lameness/lost of concentration.
Inside the time limit: 1:39:xy

It could have been successful. The memo(except that edge flip) was OK and execution would have fit in the time limit.


----------



## Pitzu (Jan 27, 2009)

9/10 - one edge flip... In 1:37:07
It was close.


----------



## tim (Jan 27, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> 9/10 - one edge flip... In 1:37:07
> It was close.



Did your cube pop?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 27, 2009)

tim said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > 9/10 - one edge flip... In 1:37:07
> ...



or maybe it flipped in place just like what happened to me?
that would be too sexy to be true


----------



## Pitzu (Jan 28, 2009)

tim said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > 9/10 - one edge flip... In 1:37:07
> ...


I mean "one edge flip" (as an action). It means "*2* edge*s* are flip*ped*". 
I want to do this for one last time (for a while) on Swiss Open.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 29, 2009)

1:21.28, 1:22.65, (1:15.57), 1:28.99, 1:36.29, (1:52.33), 1:22.87, 1:48.91, DNF, DNF

Practicing for talent show. The first DNF was a mistake on U-perm I couldn't correct.
I have two sub-1:15's I could pre-roll from the past few days (haven't been doing BLD much), but that's not enough to get an avg either.

Anyhow, much higher accuracy/speed I thought I could do nowadays. 1:24.31 avg of the first 5.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 29, 2009)

Darn, 2/3 MultiBLD failure. I don't know how I stuffed up the edges on the 3rd cube (because there were only 3 incorrect), but I feel I could easily do 4 or even 5 without learning roman rooms, which i will eventually have to learn. Yes, the time was in the limit 13:55.95. I don't know why it was so quick.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 1, 2009)

2:32.07 DNF. missed one DB. so that is : M U2 M U2. damn


----------



## Pedro (Feb 1, 2009)

39/101 streak :/

but cct screwed up, so I can start again...hopefully with better accuracy now


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2009)

7x7x7 multiBLD:
DNF (0/2, 2:29:52.93 total time, 1:23:10 memorization time)

First 7x7x7 was off by 3 inner wings and 4 obliques, second 7x7x7 was off by 5 obliques (2 left obliques, 3 right obliques). For the inner wings, I missed because I forgot to do an image. I can't figure out what went wrong on any of the obliques - it's very frustrating. At least the time was pretty good.

I've missed all 3 of my attempts at 7x7x7 multiBLD now. Any normal person would give up now. It's a good thing I'm so abnormal. 

I used the first 2 scrambles from this week's competition, so unfortunately that means I'm going to have a DNF average this week.  I was hoping I'd at least get one right, so I'd have a ridiculously low average. Oh well.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> 7x7x7 multiBLD:
> DNF (0/2, 2:29:52.93 total time, 1:23:10 memorization time)
> 
> First 7x7x7 was off by 3 inner wings and 4 obliques, second 7x7x7 was off by 5 obliques (2 left obliques, 3 right obliques). For the inner wings, I missed because I forgot to do an image. I can't figure out what went wrong on any of the obliques - it's very frustrating. At least the time was pretty good.
> ...



Close D: You will, of course, get it


----------



## dChan (Feb 1, 2009)

Only 3 successes today. Granted everyone keeps saying it's because I took a long break from cubing that's no excuse. I shouldn't be so horrible! Why!?


----------



## Zava (Feb 2, 2009)

galánta open, nearly total bld failure.
3x3 bld: dnf dnf, on the first I forgot the edged, on the second I made an exec. mistake.
4x4 bld: dnf dnf, on both I regripped with bad orientation around the corners part (y', y'x from my original cube orientation)
multi bld: 4/7 in 52:00, one was off by 2 twisted corners, another one by 3 cycle of corners, and one off by 3 cycle of edges, and corners. second try was 1/2 (2 twisted corners) in 7:08


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 4, 2009)

grrr this is really bad...

I succeeded solving a 3x3 blindfolded for the first time back in early December at my 2nd attempt (on a ridiculously easy for BLD scramble). I've tried about 20 times ever since and haven't succeeded once. I'm not sure what it is -- maybe I don't have the 3OP (which is what I use) down correctly -- because the cube still looks like some randomly looked cube after the attempt. Even when I actually wrote down the cycles, that didn't change anything at all.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 4, 2009)

First ever attempt at multi-3x3. I tried 3 cubes, I didn't set a timer for 30 minutes because I only thought it would take half that. Memo took about 20 minutes, I was expecting somewhere around 8min. Corners were hard. I still do pochmann corners then M2 edges (cant switch), and on the first solve I forgot I had parity until I was almost all the way through the edges. I had to backtrack my edges to do a y-perm. It was messy, but a close DNF... second two were solved. Total time was around 31 minutes


----------



## KevinK (Feb 4, 2009)

First 4x4 BLD attempt: 1:07:43.xx. I did well on centers, but I failed at edges.


----------



## oyyq99999 (Feb 4, 2009)

5x5bld DNF
Only 2 wings(uFL and dFL) swapped and 3 plus center wrong(Lu->Rb->Bu->Lu). Time was 38:31.32. My first sub-40 solve. It's a race with a friend. He does 4x4bld and got 29min DNF.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 8, 2009)

NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i just did a solve that was of by 2 edges misoriented, which i memoed, but forgot to do, AND THE TIME WAS 1:17!!!!!!!!! GAH, that would have beaten my previous record by 8 secs. Great scramble though. L U2 R F' B2 D' U L D' U R' B2 L2 U2 B' R U2 D2 B' L F2 L' D B L


----------



## McWizzle94 (Feb 8, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i just did a solve that was of by 2 edges misoriented, which i memoed, but forgot to do, AND THE TIME WAS 1:17!!!!!!!!! GAH, that would have beaten my previous record by 8 secs. Great scramble though. L U2 R F' B2 D' U L D' U R' B2 L2 U2 B' R U2 D2 B' L F2 L' D B L



Wow I think I ran into the same situation because I was off by 2 edges as well. Your time was a lot faster though, I got like a 1:3x.xx.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 11, 2009)

F2 D L' U2 R F' U' F2 D' B' L' R' U2 R2 D' R2 F' U L2 B2 L' R' D2 B F' 

Super easy scramble, but DNF. I haven't practiced in about 2 months. I'll get back to it during the summer.


----------



## byu (Feb 15, 2009)

NO!
I went to EPGY Stanford today. No correct pieces, completely normal scramble. I was very confident with my memorization, and it was very fast. Execution was fast and I solved pieces quickly without ever stopping. I was at the very end, last turn, and an edge popped out just as I put the cube down and stopped the timer. DNF. The other two solves were also DNFs.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 15, 2009)

byu said:


> NO!
> I went to EPGY Stanford today. No correct pieces, completely normal scramble. I was very confident with my memorization, and it was very fast. Execution was fast and I solved pieces quickly without ever stopping. I was at the very end, last turn, and an edge popped out just as I put the cube down and stopped the timer. DNF. The other two solves were also DNFs.



would it have been a success if it hadn't popped?

EDIT: I will beat you to the list!!! muhahahaha!


----------



## byu (Feb 15, 2009)

happa95 said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > NO!
> ...



Yes it would have been a success if it hadn't popped.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 19, 2009)

7:19 5x5BLD dnf, 3 +centers off. I cycled them the wrong way. Don't know the memo time, probably 3min.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 7:19 5x5BLD dnf, 3 +centers off. I cycled them the wrong way. Don't know the memo time, probably 3min.


And to think, qqwref thinks 5x5x5 BLD takes too much time.  I wish I were as fast at 4x4x4 BLD as you are at 5x5x5 BLD. Amazing - I can't wait until you actually get one of these!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 19, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 7:19 5x5BLD dnf, 3 +centers off. I cycled them the wrong way. Don't know the memo time, probably 3min.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 7:19 5x5BLD dnf, 3 +centers off. I cycled them the wrong way. Don't know the memo time, probably 3min.



DUDE HOW DO YOU MEMO A 5X5X5 IN 3 MINUTES?!?!?!?!?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 20, 2009)

lol that shouldn't be allowed.... seriously....that's insane


----------



## dChan (Feb 26, 2009)

Bunch of attempts only off by some stupid trivial mistakes. My last one just now was a 3-Cycle in the wrong direction(which I do a lot for some reason). I feel stupid. Tyler is getting to fast and too accurate.

EDIT: Darnit, I did another 3-cycle in the wrong direction and then I did one where I though I did the wrong reverse set-up move towards the end so I just didn't bother finishing. Actually, I did do the reverse set-up move correctly which left me with a parity.


----------



## happa95 (Feb 26, 2009)

dChan said:


> Bunch of attempts only off by some stupid trivial mistakes. My last one just now was a 3-Cycle in the wrong direction(which I do a lot for some reason). I feel stupid. Tyler is getting to fast and too accurate.
> 
> EDIT: Darnit, I did another 3-cycle in the wrong direction and then I did one where I though I did the wrong reverse set-up move towards the end so I just didn't bother finishing. Actually, I did do the reverse set-up move correctly which left me with a parity.



muhahahahaha! Glad your starting BLD practice again! I should too...


----------



## blah (Feb 28, 2009)

1 su*b*-2 DNF, 1 su*p*-2 success in competition. Ridiculous. I need to start practicing again


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 2, 2009)

Stupid cell phone. I've been trying to learn to text on my cell phone without looking, and to be able to do this quickly. I've had some success at this, and I do not have a QWERTY keyboard on my phone. The downside is that the 7 key has the letters PQRS together. My lettering scheme for BLD has QRST together on the same face. I just got a DNF on 5x5x5 BLD because I had the cycle RW and when trying to get to the R location I thought in my head PQ*R*S to get to the R letter being the 3rd piece on that face. However, it's actually Q*R*ST, the second letter on the face. That's the only thing that was off on that solve. :-S

Stupid cell phones lol, messing with my cubing.

Chris


----------



## Gparker (Mar 2, 2009)

Ever since my very first 2 blindsolves, 10 straight DNF's. I need to finish my letter pair image list.

EDIT: i got one today, but 2 more dnfs, 1 by 2 flipped edges, other by 2 twisted corners


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2009)

This was just so bad, I had to put it in here. For this week's competition, I got:
3 4x4x4 DNFs
3 5x5x5 DNFs
1 6x6x6 DNF
1 7x7x7 DNF

My worst week ever for big cubes BLD. 

The best thing that happened for me for BLD this week was an 8/10 multi that was done in a fairly comfortable time (53:42). It still wasn't 10/10, though.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 14, 2009)

After reading about Mike's sub-8 4x4x4, I was inspired to try 4x4x4 BLD again. I ended up with one of my fastest times, and it was also one of my closest. Sadly, I was off by 2 edges and an r2. The time was 10:42.3. It might have been lucky because 11 centers were solved.

I still haven't had a successful 4x4x4 BLD solve, even after over 20 tries =/


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 14, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> After reading about Mike's sub-8 4x4x4, I was inspired to try 4x4x4 BLD again. I ended up with one of my fastest times, and it was also one of my closest. Sadly, I was off by 2 edges and an r2. The time was 10:42.3. It might have been lucky because 11 centers were solved.
> 
> I still haven't had a successful 4x4x4 BLD solve, even after over 20 tries =/



dam that sucks, i still havent got a success either. do u still have the scramble???


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 14, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > After reading about Mike's sub-8 4x4x4, I was inspired to try 4x4x4 BLD again. I ended up with one of my fastest times, and it was also one of my closest. Sadly, I was off by 2 edges and an r2. The time was 10:42.3. It might have been lucky because 11 centers were solved.
> ...



I hand scrambled it so I don't have a scramble, sorry =/


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 14, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > McWizzle94 said:
> ...


thats ok, ill probably have 2-3 attempts 2day


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 14, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



Good Luck! =]


----------



## Gparker (Mar 14, 2009)

DNFed a PB almost sub 5

heres the scramble:L2 R2 D R' U2 L B' F2 D' B' F' R' D B' F' L R' D U R' B' F D2 U2 B'


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 16, 2009)

DNF 2:29.54

Freakin' fast for me and only 4 corners were wrong.

My record is a little over 3 minutes. And I usually get more than 4 minutes.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 16, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > After reading about Mike's sub-8 4x4x4, I was inspired to try 4x4x4 BLD again. I ended up with one of my fastest times, and it was also one of my closest. Sadly, I was off by 2 edges and an r2. The time was 10:42.3. It might have been lucky because 11 centers were solved.
> ...



Good luck to you both, it's a glorious feeling to see a big BLD cube solved.

11 centers are a lot but not fantastic. On the 4x4 you have to "work them out" to,
i.e. decide how to turn the cube before starting. 

Is there a sort of "rule of thumb" on what is considered lucky on blind solves? Like a maximum of three solved pieces on the 3x3 and say 10 solved centers on the 4x4 or so?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 16, 2009)

Often when 20% or more is solved it's lucky, but I don't know if that should apply on the 4x4x4 since you can always have some solved before starting.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought i could sole a 3x3 bld, with only knowing a little bit of old pochmann and no M2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Often when 20% or more is solved it's lucky, but I don't know if that should apply on the 4x4x4 since you can always have some solved before starting.



I use 20% as my rule on 4x4x4, which means a fair number of 4x4x4 scrambles are lucky. It's still not all that common to get a lucky scramble, though, so I think it's okay.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 16, 2009)

12:21.5 4x4x4 BLD DNF

I decided to try this again today, but I was off by 3 centers and a 3 cycle of edges. I'm pretty sure I know where I messed up on the centers but I have no idea what happened with the edges. This time, the centers weren't as easy as last time.

Btw, 20% of the centers on a 4x4x4 is 4.8 centers, which rounds up to 5. Considering that getting more than 5 centers solved is fairly common, I don't think 20% is a good definition of lucky.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> 12:21.5 4x4x4 BLD DNF
> 
> I decided to try this again today, but I was off by 3 centers and a 3 cycle of edges. I'm pretty sure I know where I messed up on the centers but I have no idea what happened with the edges. This time, the centers weren't as easy as last time.
> 
> Btw, 20% of the centers on a 4x4x4 is 4.8 centers, which rounds up to 5. Considering that getting more than 5 centers solved is fairly common, I don't think 20% is a good definition of lucky.



Nice job! Almost there, and a good time!

Yes, it's true that if you just consider centers, 20% is pretty outrageous for lucky. But usually almost all of the edges are unsolved - if you focus on maximizing solved centers, the average is probably around 1 edge solved. And not many corners are solved either. So if you figure on an average of 1 edge and 1 corner solved, that leaves room for 9 centers solved and it's still not lucky. So most scrambles are non-lucky by this definition. I go by 20% on the overall cube, not piece-type by piece-type, which makes this designation seem reasonable to me.

Back on topic, this is not a failure, but it is the end of a failure for me. I just finally got a 5x5x5 BLD successful, after 7 5x5x5 DNFs in a row. Finally! (I had about decided I had forgotten how to do big cubes BLD. )


----------



## byu (Mar 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > 12:21.5 4x4x4 BLD DNF
> ...



Did you time it? What was the time?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2009)

byu said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > McWizzle94 said:
> ...



Yeah, it was 17:54.47. Nothing special - a little better than average for me, I guess. I was just happy to get it at all, though.


----------



## Jacco (Mar 17, 2009)

After a long while I decided to practise blindfolded again now I've learnt some turbo algs and some freestyle, but my accuracy is one total mess. In the first twelve solves I tried I only had one correct, about 9 of the 11 DNFs were *only one 3 cycle off* .
This keeps me motivated anyway, because I want a good accuracy .


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 17, 2009)

Argh...
I was getting all excited for a my first BLD attempt. 
I have it one video, and I'm pretty sure I memoed edges twice.
Well, there's always next time.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, it's true that if you just consider centers, 20% is pretty outrageous for lucky. But usually almost all of the edges are unsolved - if you focus on maximizing solved centers, the average is probably around 1 edge solved. And not many corners are solved either. So if you figure on an average of 1 edge and 1 corner solved, that leaves room for 9 centers solved and it's still not lucky. So most scrambles are non-lucky by this definition. I go by 20% on the overall cube, not piece-type by piece-type, which makes this designation seem reasonable to me.



If you go by this definition, then it makes a lot more sense. I guess I will use your definition from now on


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 19, 2009)

Second try at BLD since I learned Old Pochmann with my new memorization technique. The entire cube was permuted correctly, but I had two corners that were twisted. I'm still not understanding parity 100%.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 19, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Second try at BLD since I learned Old Pochmann with my new memorization technique. The entire cube was permuted correctly, but I had two corners that were twisted. I'm still not understanding parity 100%.



parity happends when you do an odd number of edges or corners on a cube. so on a solved cube do lets say a J perm. it switches to edges AND 2 corners. whatever you do first, doesnt matter, if you did an odd number of edges/corners, after you are done with edges/ corners, you would do the R perm. i do corners edges. im i did an odd number of Y perms or what ever alg. i would do the R perm because it switches the edges back, if you have an odd number of corners, you will have an odd number of edges. odd+odd=even


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 19, 2009)

Gparker said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Second try at BLD since I learned Old Pochmann with my new memorization technique. The entire cube was permuted correctly, but I had two corners that were twisted. I'm still not understanding parity 100%.
> ...



Ok, that's what I thought. Judging by what you said, I guess my BLD failure was just me memorizing the corners incorrectly rather than a parity problem. When I do the R-perm after the edges, which one do I do?

R(1): R’ U2 R U2 R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ R2 U’
R(2): L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U


----------



## Gparker (Mar 19, 2009)

the second one, you do a y' and then the second R perm. then a y.

Edit: did you see that the corners were twisted during memo? like in the right place but not flipped the right way?


----------



## Feanaro (Mar 19, 2009)

I DNFed all my solves at the Drexel competiton and ruined my perfect competition record  Oh well, perhaps I'll do better at Chattahoochee


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 19, 2009)

Gparker said:


> the second one, you do a y' and then the second R perm. then a y.
> 
> Edit: did you see that the corners were twisted during memo? like in the right place but not flipped the right way?



Ok, thanks. No, there was only one corner that was correctly permuted. I'm guessing I just messed up the orientation but still permuted the two corners correctly.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 20, 2009)

Sleep delayed BLD. Memorized past midnight last night in probably 5 min (I was tired and out of practice.)
Executed this morning in front of my friends at school. I turned really slow, like 1tps. I was off by one 3-cycle of edges.  An x2 Ucw would have solved it. I'm still too busy at school to start practicing this, but I'm glad to know that I haven't completely forgotten how to do this.


----------



## mande (Mar 21, 2009)

2:09 3x3 BLD DNF, off by 1 3 cycle of edges.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 29, 2009)

no one has posted here in awhile, i guess i will. i just did a 0/4 multi. it was for a website blind competetion, and the worst part is, theres no time limit! i went over my memo so carefully i cant believe i didnt get one right! i have the scrambles

1. U' B L' R2 U' L2 D' U2 B L' U2 L2 B2 D U' L' D U' L F2 U' F L R' B'(off by 2 edges, 3 corners)
2. B' F2 D' F R' U R B2 R B' R' U B2 F' L' R2 F D L2 B L' D2 U2 F' R(2 flipped edges)
3. U' L' F2 R2 U2 F2 U R' D2 B2 L2 B L2 B L F2 D' F2 D2 B L U2 L D2 U(2 flipped corners)
4. L' B L R' D' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 D' F' U' L D U2 B2 U2 R U' L2 B' U' (undid a setup move wrong so pretty much the whole cube!)

will try again for weekly comp. soon


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2009)

2:34 DNF, did a U2 somewhere during exec so I was off by U2 and 4 edges at the end. I think I might have performed parity as U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U' instead of U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U. Would have beaten my PB by about a minute, even though the scramble is lucky. U' R B2 L' R D2 U2 L D U' B U B2 D2 U2 L2 D' U' R' F L' B' D2 F L


----------



## happa95 (Mar 29, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> 2:34 DNF, did a U2 somewhere during exec so I was off by U2 and 4 edges at the end. I think I might have performed parity as U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U' instead of U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U. Would have beaten my PB by about a minute, even though the scramble is lucky. U' R B2 L' R D2 U2 L D U' B U B2 D2 U2 L2 D' U' R' F L' B' D2 F L



1:29.33, same scramble. Not PB but very nice.
EDIT: oops forgot this was the BLD failures thread lol.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 29, 2009)

4x4 BLD: DNF in about 40 minutes... Off by 8 centers, 7 edges and 2 corners -.- Turns out I skipped one of my images...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 29, 2009)

Former Chess World Champion Michael Botvinnik taught how to practise under severe conditions. He let people smoke over the board and make loud background noise and so on.

So today I first ran 6-7 km and then went to the sauna. In the more than normal hot and steamy sauna I tried 10 blindfold in a row. And got 8 dnf:s  Actually I am surprised that I had two ok. The brain felt like jelly afterwards 

Edit: But maybe I should not invent this event, Sauna Blindfolded. 
Ville does not need any more favours while competing


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 29, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 4x4 BLD: DNF in about 40 minutes... Off by 8 centers, 7 edges and 2 corners -.- Turns out I skipped one of my images...



But now this DNF makes the success later all the more sweet 

Edit: and why don't you do 4x4BLD in the weekly contest?


----------



## mande (Mar 29, 2009)

3x3 BLD 2:00:95 DNF (1:04:95)
I'm impressed by that exec time. I think I didn't undo a setup move right in between.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 30, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 BLD: DNF in about 40 minutes... Off by 8 centers, 7 edges and 2 corners -.- Turns out I skipped one of my images...
> ...



I don't know... I practised a lot, so I can try... With my sub-20 already in the pocket


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2009)

8 5x5x5 BLD DNFs in a row (including 2 in official competition). 

And counting.   

How bad will it get????


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 31, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> 8 5x5x5 BLD DNFs in a row (including 2 in official competition).
> 
> And counting.
> 
> *How bad will it get????*



Using your current new success rate (official only since gathering this data is much quicker than going through your old weekly competitions here) I find that your success rate is 4/9 or 44.4%. (I know it's better than that in practice, again ease of calculation).

This means the expected number of solves for you to get a success is 2.25 solves. The standard deviation is sqrt[(5/9) / (4/9)^2] = 3sqrt(5)/4 = 1.68 solves.

To get 8 solves unsuccessfully has a probability of (5/9)^8 = 0.9% :-(

As for your next success I predict you will get one in the next 2.25 +- 1.68 solves, but to go more in depth it will be:

chance it's your next solve: 4/9 = 44.4%
chance it's at least one of your next 2 solves: 1 - (5/9)^2 = 69.1%
chance it's at least one of your next 3 solves: 1 - (5/9)^3 = 82.9%
number of solves you have to complete from today to have at least a 99% chance of having at least one success: 7.83 solves.

At the risk of being the math nerd, you did ask the question "how bad will it get?" ;-)

Chris


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 31, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 8 5x5x5 BLD DNFs in a row (including 2 in official competition).
> ...



Mathematical ownage


----------



## Bob (Mar 31, 2009)

My streak ended at 6 successful solves. The 7th was off by a flipped edge (I forgot it was flipped!)


----------



## Kian (Mar 31, 2009)

Bob said:


> My streak ended at 6 successful solves. The 7th was off by a flipped edge (I forgot it was flipped!)



you flipped ONE edge? that's impressive.


----------



## byu (Mar 31, 2009)

Kian said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > My streak ended at 6 successful solves. The 7th was off by a flipped edge (I forgot it was flipped!)
> ...



It's more impressive to flip 3.


----------



## Bob (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, well my buffer was also flipped.  I needed to flip UL and UR.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 8 5x5x5 BLD DNFs in a row (including 2 in official competition).
> ...


Actually, thank you! That's much appreciated - now I can watch as I go by plugging numbers in and see just how ridiculous this gets.

By the way, I'm now at 9 in a row and counting.  (Last one was off by just 3 X centers - I was in the middle of it when you posted this.)



McWizzle94 said:


> Mathematical ownage


So true, so true!


----------



## Kian (Mar 31, 2009)

Bob said:


> Ok, well my buffer was also flipped.  I needed to flip UL and UR.



haha. well it was still a nice streak. i have 13 dnfs in a row in competition with 4 of the solves having just two misoriented corners. this needs to end.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 31, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Actually, thank you! That's much appreciated - now I can watch as I go by plugging numbers in and see just how ridiculous this gets.
> 
> By the way, I'm now at 9 in a row and counting.  (Last one was off by just 3 X centers - I was in the middle of it when you posted this.)
> 
> ...



Haha Mike, I just meant to answer your question with the actual probabilities, in case you were interested. And to McWizzle, I in no way intended that to be mathematical ownage - I was also curious myself (since I think everyone has DNF streaks sometimes).

Chris


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 31, 2009)

Bob said:


> My streak ended at 6 successful solves. The 7th was off by a flipped edge (I forgot it was flipped!)



My best streak in competition is... 2.


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > My streak ended at 6 successful solves. The 7th was off by a flipped edge (I forgot it was flipped!)
> ...



My best streak in competition is...0


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 1, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> But then on the other hand several BLD attempts are not independent trials of the same stochastic procedure. And the probability for success depends on "daily form" which also can be formulated as tiredness or disturbing environment etc. etc.



Hi Mats,

I think this is interesting, that's true that success rate would depend on factors related to the day as well. I also think that success rate depends on the number of solves done in the person's lifetime up to that point (assuming you are not just trying to go super super fast on that one particular solve, which will lower the success rate). I feel like it might be logarithmic or logisitc in some way. Say everytime you increase the number of solves you have done in your lifetime by a factor of X (X is a positive number greater than 1, probably between 1 and 2 but maybe larger), you increase your success rate by 0.01% or something to that affect. Or maybe it's logisitc somehow, approaching 99% or 100% or something. These are of course guesses based on a qualitative analysis of people's solves haha, but it's an idea at least.

Chris

P.S. I didn't know you were an actuary! I passed my exam 1, probability for the SOA and am studying for exam 2, Financial Math which I hope to take in August.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 1, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> P.S. I didn't know you were an actuary! I passed my exam 1, probability for the SOA and am studying for exam 2, Financial Math which I hope to take in August.



Well how would you know (I realize it's in my profile)

I'm probably the worlds oldest blindsolving pi juggling actuary. Probability close to 1.
I'm so old so in my days Financial Math was almost not invented  Very good luck with your exams!

As for the success probability, of course it changes over time. But it seems to me it can be decreasing also, e.g. if you don't practise any longer. Otherwise I mostly agree with you.

And again, with English not my native tongue, please explain "Mathematical ownage".


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 1, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> And again, with English not my native tongue, please explain "Mathematical ownage".



Matematiskt ägande 

Ownage är ett ord som man använder mycket i spel och sådant nu för tiden 


^^ Swedish


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 1, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > And again, with English not my native tongue, please explain "Mathematical ownage".
> ...



Sorry, but that does not help me. 

Is the meaning it was something Chris invented himself and is not really true or well founded?? Does it have a negative meaning? Or what does it express?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 1, 2009)

*Definition:* the state of owning something; ownership

In this case it's not used in that way though.. it's more like calling something/someone awesome in this case..

At least that's what I got out of it..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2009)

It was a rather vague joke, Mats. For the generic meaning of "ownage", try this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Owned

The idea was that Chris demonstrated his superiority (implicitly over me) by taking my silly offhand question and answering it mathematically definitively. Chris wanted to make sure I didn't take it that way, but it's okay - Chris truly pwns (see article again) me on all things mathematical and BLD anyway. 

By the way, the streak FINALLY ended this morning. After 10 DNFs in a row, I finally got a pathetic 19:39.88 solve (10:11 memo - I guess it wasn't too bad, because I did it right after I got up this morning, and I'm usually slow at memo very early in the morning). I'm relieved that I actually can still do this after all.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 1, 2009)

I interpret the slang term "owning" or "to own" someone as to soundly defeat, humiliate, or otherwise belittle them in a very public way. That is why I posted again saying it was not my intention at all to "own" Mike with my post. I meant only to post the probabilities he rhetorically asked for (as a math nerd would do haha). I was not trying to humiliate, defeat, or belittle him in any way whatsoever.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I interpret the slang term "owning" or "to own" someone as to soundly defeat, humiliate, or otherwise belittle them in a very public way. That is why I posted again saying it was not my intention at all to "own" Mike with my post. I meant only to post the probabilities he rhetorically asked for (as a math nerd would do haha). I was not trying to humiliate, defeat, or belittle him in any way whatsoever.
> 
> Chris



You're very right about the meaning, Chris, but you must keep in mind that for true extreme ownage, you must act like you would never try to humiliate the person you've owned. (It proves you're above that sort of thing; therefore total ownage!)   

By the way, I think you're going to be an awesome actuary.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> By the way, the streak FINALLY ended this morning. After 10 DNFs in a row, I finally got a pathetic 19:39.88 solve (10:11 memo - I guess it wasn't too bad, because I did it right after I got up this morning, and I'm usually slow at memo very early in the morning). I'm relieved that I actually can still do this after all.



Awesome! Congrats  What is your record on that?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, the streak FINALLY ended this morning. After 10 DNFs in a row, I finally got a pathetic 19:39.88 solve (10:11 memo - I guess it wasn't too bad, because I did it right after I got up this morning, and I'm usually slow at memo very early in the morning). I'm relieved that I actually can still do this after all.
> ...



On what? DNF streaks? This is my worst 5x5x5 DNF streak ever. Prior to this, I think my worst was 7 in a row.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I meant time. I wanted to know if 19:39 was really that bad


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > SimonWestlund said:
> ...



Oh. I was averaging around 17:00 prior to this bad streak. My best non-lucky is 14:53.64, and my best lucky one (last week) is 13:59.37; it was just 19 pieces solved, so almost non-lucky.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



19 minutes isn't horrible then, considering it was so early.. How many pieces needs to be solved for you to count it lucky?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> 19 minutes isn't horrible then, considering it was so early.. How many pieces needs to be solved for you to count it lucky?


19.  There are 92 pieces to be solved on a 5x5x5; 20% of 92 is 18.4. So 18 pieces solved is less than 20% solved; 19 is more than 20% solved. And that's my criterion.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 1, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > 19 minutes isn't horrible then, considering it was so early.. How many pieces needs to be solved for you to count it lucky?
> ...



Okay. But then it's a really non-lucky lucky record (lol  ). It's not very common to get more than 20%, right?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > SimonWestlund said:
> ...



Right. Especially on 5x5x5. (On 4x4x4 it's a bit more common, since you can orient the cube to help.)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 1, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> I meant time. I wanted to know if 19:39 was really that bad



It's all about reference frames. All cubers in the world but four persons would faint if they got 19 minutes on 5x5BLD. I would anyway


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > I meant time. I wanted to know if 19:39 was really that bad
> ...



Actually, the number is significantly larger than 4. Unfortunately, a number of the others have never gotten a solve in competition, so you're probably not aware of it.

People I know of who have no problem beating 20 minutes on a 5x5x5 BLD solve:
Ville
Rafal
Chris
Me
Daniel Beyer
Rowe
Mondo
Alex Cook (I wish he were still actively cubing - he is amazingly talented!)

People who I'm also convinced are QUITE capable of a sub-20 solve on a good easy solve (some of them may have already gotten one, but I'm not sure):
Tim Habermaas
Tim Sun
István (I don't think he's ever done it, but he is getting really close - a really easy good solve would do it for him, I'm sure)
Dan Cohen
Lucas Garron

I apologize to anyone I may have left out. And anyone who has done a 4x4x4 in under 20 minutes probably isn't all that far away from getting a sub-20 5x5x5. And of course there's also Mátyás.

So the club is nowhere near as exclusive as you make it out to be. And at your current rate, Mats, you'll be there in another 8 or 9 months, I think.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 1, 2009)

I only tried the 5x5 once (or was it twice?)

as far as I remember, got all edges correct, and 10 wrong centers in total

I suck at 4x4, so I don't think I'll "practice" 5x5 for some time...maybe when I finally get a 4x4 in comp  (which I hope will be in 3 months and a couple weeks)


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 1, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I interpret the slang term "owning" or "to own" someone as to soundly defeat, humiliate, or otherwise belittle them in a very public way. That is why I posted again saying it was not my intention at all to "own" Mike with my post. I meant only to post the probabilities he rhetorically asked for (as a math nerd would do haha). I was not trying to humiliate, defeat, or belittle him in any way whatsoever.
> 
> Chris



Sorry for all of the confusion and stuff from my "ownage" post, I just meant it as a small joke. I didn't mean to humiliate anybody in any way.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> This means the expected number of solves for you to get a success is 2.25 solves. The standard deviation is sqrt[(5/9) / (4/9)^2] = 3sqrt(5)/4 = 1.68 solves.
> ...
> As for your next success I predict you will get one in the next 2.25 +- 1.68 solves



Typically in statistics you don't want to use an interval of one standard deviation, because that will only encompass about 68% of the possibilities. A 90% confidence interval (that is, the random variable you are studying has a 90% chance of being in that interval) would be more relevant. Since the SD is so high and Mike can't get a success before his first attempt, the appropriate 90% confidence interval value would be an interval from 1 to 2.25 + 1.28 * SD, or from 1 to 4.4. So we can expect, with 90% confidence, that Mike will get a success at least in his next 4.4 tries.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2009)

qqwref said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > This means the expected number of solves for you to get a success is 2.25 solves. The standard deviation is sqrt[(5/9) / (4/9)^2] = 3sqrt(5)/4 = 1.68 solves.
> ...



And to give one nice insignificant little data point, I fell rather nicely in that interval - my success came on the third try.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 3, 2009)

Eh.

Statistics for 04-02-2009 20:46:35

Cubes Solved: 1/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 4:45.98
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 4:45.98
Worst Time: 4:45.98
Individual Times:
1.	DNF	D2 U' L2 R2 U' R' U B2 D' U B L2 R B F2 R2 B F R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F' R
2.	DNF	D' U B F2 D2 U L' F' L U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 U2 B' D L' R B2 F
3.	DNF	L' R2 B F2 R' D2 F L2 R' D' U2 F R' U L2 F2 U' L D' F D R D U2 B
4.	4:45.98	B2 D U R2 U2 L' U' B' D' B U B2 R2 D2 U' F' R F2 D U' R2 F' R' D' L
5.	DNF	L B2 F' R F2 D' U L R F' D' L' R F2 D2 U' R' D F' D' B' R D R F



All times under 5 minutes though!, sub 4 looks very likely to me in the near future


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2009)

2 DNFs before I went to sleep at night yesterday. I'm trying out numbers for corner memo again, visual isn't working for me lately, probably because I'm way to tired.


----------



## Faz (Apr 4, 2009)

1/2 multi in 9:33 at the meetup today
Off by a few edges and corners on the DNF
This is a half failure, half accopmlishment.

BTW, paul did a 2/2 in 8:30 just before my attempt.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 4, 2009)

I just attempted my first multi bld with 2 cubes and got 1/2. The first cube had just 2 edges and 2 corners swapped. 

The time was 16:28.17

I was pretty gutted, but at the same time glad I wasn't that far off.


----------



## Faz (Apr 5, 2009)

*MultiBLD: * *0/2 *in 9:36
Both cubes were off by 3 corners.


----------



## tim (Apr 6, 2009)

3/4 in 14 minutes. Total failure...


----------



## tim (Apr 7, 2009)

8/8 in 30:13 (18 min memo). I don't know if i'll ever get fast again...


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 8, 2009)

im really really annoyed. I decided to do a 4x4 bld attempt since i havent done one in a while and want to get a success these holidays. The time was 15:04 and all that i was off by was 3 F***ING CORNERS. I AM NOW VERY VERY ANNOYED AT MYSELF THAT IT WAS OFF BY THAT MUCH!!!!!! I got it on video if anyone wants me to upload it with my reaction at the end..... This has to be one of the closest DNFs ever........


----------



## Faz (Apr 8, 2009)

matt - edit out the whole solve except for the last minute.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG, i just got an even closer DNF, I didnt think that it was at all possible. 2 corners. DAMN IT!!!!! i did memo them, just didnt remember at the end when i had 2 do it. the time was 14:56, so its fairly promising that i will get a fast first success. damn, why is this happening 2 me....... (this is also on vid if anyone wants it).


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't worry, you'll get it soon


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Don't worry, you'll get it soon



easy for you to say. . at least my first success will be a fairly quick one. your just getting too good, hopefully i will beat u at big cubes bld.......


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> OMG, i just got an even closer DNF, I didnt think that it was at all possible. 2 corners. DAMN IT!!!!! i did memo them, just didnt remember at the end when i had 2 do it. the time was 14:56, so its fairly promising that i will get a fast first success. damn, why is this happening 2 me....... (this is also on vid if anyone wants it).



I totally feel for you. I had exactly that at the Ohio Open on my first 4x4x4 BLD attempt. 2 corners mispermuted, and I memorized them, but I totally forgot to do them. It was gut-wrenching.

Just relax - you'll get it! Your times are really good!


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

4x4 BLD DNF after 3 straight successes (my first 3). Off by a three-cycle of centers.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> 4x4 BLD DNF after 3 straight successes (my first 3). Off by a three-cycle of centers.



yeah, thats a massive failure....  thats awesome u got 3 in a row. Time??


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, i just got an even closer DNF, I didnt think that it was at all possible. 2 corners. DAMN IT!!!!! i did memo them, just didnt remember at the end when i had 2 do it. the time was 14:56, so its fairly promising that i will get a fast first success. damn, why is this happening 2 me....... (this is also on vid if anyone wants it).
> ...



Wow that same thing happen to me!!! I still haven't gotten a successful solve either


----------



## toast (Apr 10, 2009)

4:42.xx DNF
4:59.xx DNF

Two edges ):

And a 3:47 DNF by 3 corners D:


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 10, 2009)

wowow, that scramble was just 2 good. I did a 4x4 bld attempt, but it was off by 2 3-cycles of edges. The time was 11:06.17!!!!! the scramble is awesome. Uw' U Rw D B Fw2 R2 Fw2 R' Fw' Uw' L2 R Fw' F2 L' Rw' R2 B' Fw Rw Fw' F2 L' R' F Rw2 F2 D2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw D Uw' U' Fw2 F' R' Uw2 I bet ville will get sub-4 with this....


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 10, 2009)

tim said:


> 8/8 in 30:13 (18 min memo). I don't know if i'll ever get fast again...



Wow, that's only a failure for you 

How fast would you do it normally?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> wowow, that scramble was just 2 good. I did a 4x4 bld attempt, but it was off by 2 3-cycles of edges. The time was 11:06.17!!!!! the scramble is awesome. Uw' U Rw D B Fw2 R2 Fw2 R' Fw' Uw' L2 R Fw' F2 L' Rw' R2 B' Fw Rw Fw' F2 L' R' F Rw2 F2 D2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw D Uw' U' Fw2 F' R' Uw2 I bet ville will get sub-4 with this....



I suppose that scramble has a lot of centers solved, but the way I oriented it, it had double parity - it was actually pretty tough for me, despite the centers.

I got a 9:31.96 (3:56) DNF - I had one 3-cycle of edges left. I'm not sure where I went wrong on it.

So you're getting pretty good at this, for someone who still hasn't had a successful solve yet!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 10, 2009)

I have no time for a blindsolve now, but I speedsolved that, got a 52.02 

I'll try it blind later...


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 10, 2009)

About 5 DNFs in a row, including a POP.
Last solve 2:25.45, where I memorized the last 4 edges, but forgot to do them. Would have been a 2:40 success had I done them. 
Scramble was D2 F' D R2 D' L R' B2 D U' L D2 B D' U2 L2 D L' F' R' B' F' L R' U2

Ok, Finally success:
2:55.50 (1:38) Went slow with memo to be careful. 
R2 B2 L' R2 D2 U L B' F' L2 R2 B' R2 B F' L B2 F2 R' F2 R U L D F2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > wowow, that scramble was just 2 good. I did a 4x4 bld attempt, but it was off by 2 3-cycles of edges. The time was 11:06.17!!!!! the scramble is awesome. Uw' U Rw D B Fw2 R2 Fw2 R' Fw' Uw' L2 R Fw' F2 L' Rw' R2 B' Fw Rw Fw' F2 L' R' F Rw2 F2 D2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw D Uw' U' Fw2 F' R' Uw2 I bet ville will get sub-4 with this....
> ...



I could not resist, had to try too 

But I'm in the wrong thread 
Cause I made it, with speed and a new PB 13:55 
(and as you say with double parity, 10 centers solved).


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 11, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



who cares if it is in the wrong thread. Congratz! I have had 2 attempts today, and the first one was a massive failure, the other one was of by a 3-cycle of edges. I wonder if i should have another attempt today.....


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 11, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > 8/8 in 30:13 (18 min memo). I don't know if i'll ever get fast again...
> ...



Yes, I of course think like Simon, your speed (and accuracy) is awesome.
Just curious, WHY do you think you have lost your speed?
(just lack of practise or any new ways of solving/memoing the cubes?)

And why don't you make an official competition attempt so as to show who should
really have the WR Multi?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 11, 2009)

just did another 2 attempts, i forgot what the first one was of by, but it wasnt much, and the 2nd one was off by a B2, 3 edges and 4 centres. At least they arent total failures....


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> wowow, that scramble was just 2 good. I did a 4x4 bld attempt, but it was off by 2 3-cycles of edges. The time was 11:06.17!!!!! the scramble is awesome. Uw' U Rw D B Fw2 R2 Fw2 R' Fw' Uw' L2 R Fw' F2 L' Rw' R2 B' Fw Rw Fw' F2 L' R' F Rw2 F2 D2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw D Uw' U' Fw2 F' R' Uw2 I bet ville will get sub-4 with this....



I tried this scramble, and about 5 minutes into memo, my dad called me and said he needed me downstairs. When I came back, I realized that i screwed up the memo so I just DNF-ed it.....


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 12, 2009)

Tried OH BLD twice and failed while executing corners. Visual memorization was also a bit harder for OH.


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

Really? How so? I do memo easily OH, I see no difference. Execution just messes me up... I can't do M moves one handed.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 12, 2009)

Not that much more difficult, just a bit harder to reach pieces to tap them, haha.
For M turns, I just pull with my thumb. I always mess up on corners, I didn't even get to the edges.


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

You do corners first?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 12, 2009)

NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO failure yet again. 3 attempt, 3 DNFs. Will I ever get a success?!?!?!?!?! i forgot what the first 2 were of by, but the second one was off by 2 stupid centers. GGRRRR. I knew that i didnt really remember them, but i knew most of it and hoped for the best at the end. Blah, I am really annoyed......


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 12, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO failure yet again. 3 attempt, 3 DNFs. Will I ever get a success?!?!?!?!?! i forgot what the first 2 were of by, but the second one was off by 2 stupid centers. GGRRRR. I knew that i didnt really remember them, but i knew most of it and hoped for the best at the end. Blah, I am really annoyed......



I undrestand your frustration. I consider myself lucky, that I got 4x4 BLD correct in my 3rd try 

But look at it from the bright side: your first success will be unbelievably fast!

My first success was in 45 minutes... My next success was 17 minutes, which is still my PB 

But keep going, and your first success will be sub-10 or something :S


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 12, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO failure yet again. 3 attempt, 3 DNFs. Will I ever get a success?!?!?!?!?! i forgot what the first 2 were of by, but the second one was off by 2 stupid centers. GGRRRR. I knew that i didnt really remember them, but i knew most of it and hoped for the best at the end. Blah, I am really annoyed......



One of the next three!! Betcha! (to quote another bld forecaster )


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 12, 2009)

Tried multi for the first time.. 

1/2 in about 11 minutes (can't remember exactly)

second one was off by 2 edges and 2 corners 


This is still an accomplishment for me but since it's not 100% success I think it should go in this thread


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

I tried OH BLD again, failure completely. I think I did a cube rotation early on, because it was nowhere near solved.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 14, 2009)

Damn, tried a 4x4 bld after my one bld solve yesterday, and i got 10:59 DNF, by a 3-cycle of edges. Wow, I can really see myself getting good at this. And it wasnt a lucky solve either IMO, it just felt normal. I think memo was ~5:30-6 mins, maybe more.

EDIT: just realised what the mistake was that caused the DNF, I didnt memo it! I thought everything was done, but obviously it wasnt.  This would have been a massive pb.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 14, 2009)

Yay!
I got all the edges correct and 5 corners (3x3x3)
I was off by one cycle of corners, but that's ok.
This is the best I've gotten so far (THANKS BYU )


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Yay!
> I got all the edges correct and 5 corners (3x3x3)
> I was off by one cycle of corners, but that's ok.
> This is the best I've gotten so far (THANKS BYU )



You're welcome. Anything that I wasn't clear on that made you get a DNF, or was it just a memo problem?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Damn, tried a 4x4 bld after my one bld solve yesterday, and i got 10:59 DNF, by a 3-cycle of edges. Wow, I can really see myself getting good at this. And it wasnt a lucky solve either IMO, it just felt normal. I think memo was ~5:30-6 mins, maybe more.



Wow, that's fast. I've always imagined that someday we'd get to where it would require sub-10 to make the top 100 at 4x4x4 BLD. With you kids getting so fast so quickly, I really think it could come true before too long.


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 14, 2009)

12/15 multi BLD
2x 2 corners twisted because of memoing the wrong sticker. The 3rd cube is off by 5 corners because of an execution mistake. The attempt was untimed. I didn't memorize in one go. I even went to the mall inbetween. =D


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 14, 2009)

byu said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > Yay!
> ...



Memo issues.
I'm using numbers for corners, since I don't particularly the way you suggest on the tutorial. I just set up my number scheme (like, during the memo, lol), so I forgot it at the end. I do use journey/story for edges though - it's weird, I can still remember the story.


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Voldemort said:
> ...



Yeah, my corner memo isn't the greatest.
But definitely, story memo sticks in your head for a REALLY long time, unlike numbers or visual. I think I can still remember the story from my first 4x4 blindfolded solve.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 15, 2009)

My 3rd 4x4 bld attempt today was a DNF. I was done with all edges and I messed up a center commutator at 13:06. I knew I messed up too :/. Memo was done around 9:15.

I changed the order in which I memo/solve which helped A LOT in my memo and recognition time. I now memo centers -> edges -> corners and solve edges -> centers -> corners.

I will probably try again today.


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you succeeded before?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 15, 2009)

byu said:


> Have you succeeded before?



Uh, yeah. Once today and yesterday too.


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, we need a new success. 7 in 7 would be great


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2009)

byu said:


> Oh, we need a new success. 7 in 7 would be great



we needed one yesterday to make 7 in a week I think..


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh so close!
I did my 2nd to last edge twice (I do corners first, for some reason I find it easier to remember my edge stories), so a very close DNF. 
It did LB, LB (again), UF....
Oh well, I feel I'll get next week's weekly competition at least 2/3.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 16, 2009)

i dont know if this is a failure but ive had 2 sub 3 succeses in 2 days. today i had my second. then i got about 3 sub 3 dnfs which i think thats good since i didnt know if id ever be sub 3. at least i know i have the ability


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 16, 2009)

I tried 5x5 bld for the first time. It was pretty close considering it was my first attempt. 4 centers 9 edges 2 misoriented corners.

Memo: ~26 minutes
Total: 50:09.34

:/


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 16, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> I tried 5x5 bld for the first time. It was pretty close considering it was my first attempt. 4 centers 9 edges 2 misoriented corners.
> 
> Memo: ~26 minutes
> Total: 50:09.34
> ...



Wow, nice try. I still havent had an attempt, but I may later today.


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > I tried 5x5 bld for the first time. It was pretty close considering it was my first attempt. 4 centers 9 edges 2 misoriented corners.
> ...



I really want to try 5x5 BLD, but I need a 5x5. I'm probably going to get a V-Cube eventually.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 17, 2009)

first 5x5 BLD attempt, 31:10.02. Memo was ~21 minutes, and it was of by 8 centers and 9 edges (2 being misoriented). Wow, I'm happy that I did the attempt, and that it wasn't a complete failure.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> I tried 5x5 bld for the first time. It was pretty close considering it was my first attempt. 4 centers 9 edges 2 misoriented corners.
> 
> Memo: ~26 minutes
> Total: 50:09.34
> ...





Rubixcubematt said:


> first 5x5 BLD attempt, 31:10.02. Memo was ~21 minutes, and it was of by 8 centers and 9 edges (2 being misoriented). Wow, I'm happy that I did the attempt, and that it wasn't a complete failure.



Nice job, guys! It's nice that you both had very few centers wrong, since that's really the only part that's new on 5x5x5. So you both certainly are capable of getting one any time - maybe your next attempt!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, you guys are already doing 5x5 BLD? I wonder how long it will take for a thread like this to appear on the forums: 'race to 5x5 BLD'

Good jobs, you weren't off by a lot at all!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 17, 2009)

5x5x5 BLD memorization was 33 minutes,got all the centers and corners bur completly f***** up the Edges actually I forgot


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

4x4 BLD DNF

Off by 6 centers and 5 edges grr.
I have it on video, and it is uploading now, with some cool effects

Time was 26:53 (I keep getting slower and slower, and closer and closer.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2009)

For the weekly competition:

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:* *DNF* (1/6, 60:00, 34:30 memorization)

So why so awful? I was doing the corners with no preorient, commutators only. I used BH algorithms for all the ones I already know, and tried to figure out good ones for everything else. I only had one 13-move algorithm; the rest were 12 or fewer, so mostly close to optimal.

And it really went pretty well, at least as far as the solving went. The first cube had just 2 edges flipped - I forgot to do them. The second had 3 corners I cycled the wrong direction (a commutator type from BH that is still new to me and I got confused). The third had 3 edges that I cycled wrong somehow. The fourth was correct - woot! The fifth was bad simply because I mismemorized the corners; I executed it perfectly, though. The sixth was a failure because I couldn't remember all of it - that's why I went all the way to 60 minutes, I was trying to remember it. After I gave up, I looked at the cube for a second and refreshed my memory, and was able to solve it from there just fine.

So as bad as it was, it's still encouraging. I think I'll try again next week - I suspect it will go lots better. Also, my memorization was really bad on this one for some reason - I just couldn't memorize. It felt kind of like it did at the Ohio Open. 

BH is fun! I can't wait until I really start knowing most of the cases. (I've still got a long way to go.)


----------



## phil (Apr 18, 2009)

3x3x3 single

I made my first ever fully-memorized attempt today, but finished with 2 edges incorrectly oriented 

12:30 memo
5:17 solve

I'm using Macky's 3-cycle guide to learn


----------



## Rosson91 (Apr 23, 2009)

1:19.xx dnf 2 edges flipped
then I failed my first try at multi... 1/2 6:02.54 2 flipped corners...


----------



## tim (Apr 23, 2009)

seven out of eight.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 23, 2009)

tim said:


> seven out of eight.



what was the time?


----------



## tim (Apr 23, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > seven out of eight.
> ...



About 30 minutes, i forgot to start my stopwatch.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 3, 2009)

2/3 multi, and so close on the 2nd one as well. Of by a 3 cycle of edges . Ah well, i wasnt sure of the 2nd one anyway, because i forgot to do one of the letter pairs that i forgot . the time was 11:47, and when I get a 3/3, or maybe a 4/4, ill probably be bothered to start creating letter pair images and roman rooms! memo method is memo all the edges on every cube first, then "quickly" visually memoing the corners.


----------



## byu (May 3, 2009)

Weekly competition 4x4 blind, I haven't practiced in a long time. Two DNFs in a row, and I had to get the last solve, so I went extremely slow to make sure I got it right and got a sup-30 minutes. Complete failure. Hopefully next week is better.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 3, 2009)

phil said:


> 3x3x3 single
> 
> I made my first ever fully-memorized attempt today, but finished with 2 edges incorrectly oriented
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad...
I out fail you quite a bit.

I had BLD attempt number 6 today.
Failure by two edges and two corners.

Maybe I should try more than once or twice a week.


----------



## LarsN (May 5, 2009)

Had my first try at 5x5 BLD today. 20 min memo and 20 min execution. Two corners were twisted and a 3-cycle of middle edges had not been completed.
I made both mistakes during memo.

The fact that both mistakes were on 3x3 "parts" makes me feel that I'm going to get the next one


----------



## Unfunnyman (May 6, 2009)

I Got The UNW!!!! I first got my cube 3 years ago and memorised then when on holiday and forgot about at home 3 years later or today i found it in my draw and tried to solve it ... i tried.... i failed


----------



## ThatGuy (May 6, 2009)

just like your english. lql. unless you're not from an english speaking country (but there aren't many of those, are there)


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 6, 2009)

If you're criticizing others about English, use capitalization and punctuation yourself.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 7, 2009)

Hey, first time in this part of fourms. Just watched some blindfold cubing today. (byu's and badmephisto's....great videos, easy to understand)

1st attempt........failed
Later on, I just focused on working on only edges and got all the edges right a few times. I think I'll work on corners after I feel comfortable with edges.

How long did it take you guys on your first sucessful solve??


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 8, 2009)

Multi BLD Attempt -
0/2 Off by thee corners on the 1st, and two corners and two edges in the 2nd. I want my first successful BLD to be a Multi BLD...


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 8, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> Hey, first time in this part of fourms. Just watched some blindfold cubing today. (byu's and badmephisto's....great videos, easy to understand)
> 
> 1st attempt........failed
> Later on, I just focused on working on only edges and got all the edges right a few times. I think I'll work on corners after I feel comfortable with edges.
> ...



For me maybe two weeks. "Normal" seems to be a few days up to a month or more.
Of course it depends on how much time and effort you put into it.

But doing edges first and then the corners or vice versa is a good way to handle it. And you can also simplify the learning process by analysing the solve first and write it down and solving it while looking (but using your blindfold algorithms of course). And not until you managed each part you put it all together.


----------



## byu (May 8, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> Hey, first time in this part of fourms. Just watched some blindfold cubing today. (byu's and badmephisto's....great videos, easy to understand)
> 
> 1st attempt........failed
> Later on, I just focused on working on only edges and got all the edges right a few times. I think I'll work on corners after I feel comfortable with edges.
> ...



I got my first success two to three days after I learned. Definitely look over corners a bit more.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 9, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> daeyoungyoon said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, first time in this part of fourms. Just watched some blindfold cubing today. (byu's and badmephisto's....great videos, easy to understand)
> ...



I seem to be in that category...
But that may be since I'm trying to do Multi first.


----------



## Ellis (May 14, 2009)

I just had my first sub-2 attempt on 3x3 blind. 1:50.87, this was the solve right after my new PB of 2:13. It was a bad DNF. I must have messed up an alg somewhere, I felt like I did everything right though. argh.... sub-2 success coming soon.


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 16, 2009)

I tried another 4x4x4 BLD solve, and I was off because of memorization mistakes near the end. Somehow I got confused between UF and FU and then I RD and DR. Most of the cube was solved, however.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 17, 2009)

4x4 BLD attempt at the cube meet-up, 9:18 DNF. Off by 2 centers and 3 edges. I didn't memo the edges. Feliks got the last bit of the solve on video.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 20, 2009)

*4BLD*

New 4BLD DNF PB I think, 13:07. Just two silly corners twisted, just because I 
forgot to start with them. I hate those twisted corners, if one can hate a little cubie 
(or two) Memo 6:30, exec 6:37.

(From this weeks contest, 1:st sighted 4x4). Yesterday I had another with two 
centers off, that was not as fast though.

Back to setting up wallpaper


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 20, 2009)

3x3 with only know old pochmann
failed....


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 20, 2009)

*4BLD again*

Now I had a success, 4BLD in 14:28. That's nice. 
Why in this thread then? 

Because I filmed it, but I had camera failure  
(forgot to charge batteries)


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 20, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Now I had a success, 4BLD in 14:28. That's nice.
> Why in this thread then?
> 
> Because I filmed it, but I had camera failure
> (forgot to charge batteries)



Aww. That's too bad! I wanted to see you solve the 4x4 blind. Try to get another one on tape


----------



## joey (May 21, 2009)

1:24 3x3 BLD DNF.
Heh, first try in ages.


----------



## Slash (May 30, 2009)

24:44 4x4 BLD - DNF, I did the last 3-cycle of the centers wrong. It could have been my 3rd success, but not PB.
first try since the end of April.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 2, 2009)

More DNF:s sub Swedish NR.
Yesterday 12:14, just forgot an l2. (Had it been an L2 instead it would 
just have been +2)
This morning 13:08, a 3-cycle of centers off. Even had edge parity.

But I don't think I would dare to go this fast on a real competition.
They are to rare.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 14, 2009)

5:26.09
Void cube (cube stickered without center cap) DNF.
I forgot about the parity, so I was off by 4 edges.
I'm really out of practice; I forgot my letter system for edges. Edges took around 2:30 to memorize, but corners were still pretty fast, around 10-15 seconds. Execution was slow because I'm out of practice, and cube pops easily without center caps. Hopefully I can get back to sub-3 after a few more solves.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I forgot about the parity, so I was off by 4 edges.


Off by 4 edges? How did you manage to do that? What method/mistake?


----------



## hehehaha! (Jun 15, 2009)

7 3x3x3 BLD attempts all ending in DNFs! I suppose BLD is not for me!


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Jun 15, 2009)

hehehaha! said:


> 7 3x3x3 BLD attempts all ending in DNFs! I suppose BLD is not for me!


Me Too!
I suck at BLD


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot about the parity, so I was off by 4 edges.
> ...


It was a void cube, as stated in the post. On a void cube you can have a parity of just 2 edges, because there are no fixed centers.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> It was a void cube, as stated in the post. On a void cube you can have a parity of just 2 edges, because there are no fixed centers.


Maarten... c'mon... I know all of that. But 2 just doesn't equal 4.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 15, 2009)

hehehaha! said:


> 7 3x3x3 BLD attempts all ending in DNFs! I suppose BLD is not for me!



Just keep practising


----------



## Gparker (Jun 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > It was a void cube, as stated in the post. On a void cube you can have a parity of just 2 edges, because there are no fixed centers.
> ...



Maybe it was regular 3x3 blind parity? I know on a normal 3x3, if I forget about parity, i'm off by a couple of edges or corners.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 16, 2009)

Gparker said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...


Or he might have forgotten about parity AND forgotten a 3-cycle of edges?

P.S. I was already wondering why Stefan would ask such a dumb question. So I thought maybe you missed something in the post.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 16, 2009)

@void cube BLD

Why don't you just visually (without memorizing) trace the cycles of the corners and edges to determine if the corner and edge parities match? This takes certainly sub-10 seconds, and with practice probably 5 or less. Then, if the parities don't match, you can memorize as if the E layer was offset by a quarter turn (and make this your first turn of the solve too). I wonder if it would be faster to just execute the void cube parity alg, or to use this approach? I guess the void cube parity alg would be a faster approach since tracing the cycles takes time.

Just an idea, probably not the best one though.

Chris


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 17, 2009)

Multi BLD:
1/2
13:34.44
First cube was off by 2 corner orientations (bad memo) and edge 3-cycle (bad execution).
I think this is actually a PB.

And about the void cube solve, I just randomly hand mixed my cube before I put on the center caps. During the memo, I knew something was wrong-- even parity for corners and odd parity for edges. I didn't really care at the time and just solved it. I think the ending result was an edge 4-cycle.


----------



## Zava (Jun 17, 2009)

two more 3x3 dnfs at Mammut open. I have 12 in a row now! (and 12 out of 12 too  ) nevermind, both of my solves would've been slow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2009)

Zava said:


> two more 3x3 dnfs at Mammut open. I have 12 in a row now! (and 12 out of 12 too  ) nevermind, both of my solves would've been slow.



Ugh. Again? I'm so sorry for you. 

You need to convince your competition organizers to do best of 3 instead of best of 2. It's much easier to hit one when you get three tries. In the USA almost everyone does best of 3, unless it's a qualifier round.

And how slow was slow, anyway? I'm guessing you have a pretty silly idea of slow. At your speed, you can do three attempts in less time than it takes some to solve one, even including time for the scramblers to rescramble in between.


----------



## Zava (Jun 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > two more 3x3 dnfs at Mammut open. I have 12 in a row now! (and 12 out of 12 too  ) nevermind, both of my solves would've been slow.
> ...



yeah, again... I think it's my fate, being OK at bld, but not getting a single success in comp. 

well, I tried convincing them at hungarian open.. but this was a small competition, more of a show, a commercial for the mall we were at, so there would'nt be time for that. I know 3 tries are easier, once I thought I've got 3 tries, and succeeded on the third one  then they told me it's just 2 tries. I can just hope czech open will be best of 3

umm, I think the first one was like 1:43, second one 1:54, I only forgot to flip 2 edges on the second one. both scrambles were really hard :/


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 29, 2009)

*5x5 BLD*

Arrgh!!! 

I must write off some frustration. This weeks contest was so infuriating, so close:

Solve 1: 12 centers off, but not randomly. 3 in a row of each colour in the left slice 
on each of U / F / D / B. I don't understand how I did it. 

Solve 2: I solved the whole cube, but as the last thing before opening my eyes
I decided to flip one edge (+ the buffer). Then I look and find that it did not need
to be flipped. 

Solve 3: (only a minute ago). Lightning memo 13+. (Rather easy, 13 pieces solved 
without any parity). Nice and smooth (and fast) execution and I open my eyes: 26:25,
PB with six minutes. But after some joyful moments I notice that BDL and BDR are
twisted. Aaaarrgh again!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Mats. I don't understand how you missed an l turn but solved the edges in that slice :/


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 29, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Sorry to hear that, Mats. I don't understand how you missed an l turn but solved the edges in that slice :/



Thanks .

As I wrote I cannot explain how I did the first either. I may have faulty memories , 
the first was three days ago. I obviously mismemorized the other two  too. But 
now the frustration is over, those were rather good attempts all three and it is ok with 
that.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 29, 2009)

I tried a BLD relay of 1 2x2x2 cube and 2 3x3x3 cubes, but I failed miserably... The 2x2x2 was solved, but both 3x3s had 2 edges flipped :/

I know why those were flipped on 1 cube (wrong execution order), but on the other one, I had no clue...


----------



## Kev43 (Jun 29, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Solve 3: (only a minute ago). Lightning memo 13+. (Rather easy, 13 pieces solved without any parity). Nice and smooth (and fast) execution and I open my eyes: 26:25, PB with six minutes. But after some joyful moments I notice that BDL and BDR are twisted. Aaaarrgh again!!


 So cruel!

I've done 11 DNFs in a row for 4 days. World record?
Total: 1 out of 13 since I've decided to train for a competition.
I'll try with another cube. Maybe...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 29, 2009)

Kev43 said:


> I've done 11 DNFs in a row for 4 days. World record?
> Total: 1 out of 13 since I've decided to train for a competition.
> I'll try with another cube. Maybe...



How about going a little slower? When I practise for competition (or speed)
I memo faster, try to solve faster and get lots of lots of dnf:s

Good luck anyway


----------



## Kev43 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks 

I used another cube, and I had a new DNF (off by 2 twisted corners), a then I managed to solve the cube with PB.

So, you're right, I'll try to go slower


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Arrgh!!!
> I must write off some frustration. This weeks contest was so infuriating, so close...



Me too, Mats. Pretty hard to get any closer while still getting all DNFs. My 5x5x5 BLD solves this week:
1. Only 3 X centers wrong.
2. Only 3 + centers wrong - I cycled them the wrong direction.
3. Only 2 corners twisted - I twisted them the wrong direction.

#3 really was pretty easy; my time was 16:42. But I had to mess up those corners...

Anyway, it feels a little better thanks to the fact that I got the 6x6x6 right this week.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 30, 2009)

Zava said:


> I know 3 tries are easier, once I thought I've got 3 tries, and succeeded on the third one  then they told me it's just 2 tries.



French Open.. I remember that.. Everyone felt sorry for you.. I'm sure you'll sub 1:30 next time though.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 4, 2009)

0/4 MultiBLD...

I missed a total of 9 pieces. That's about the closest you can get without having at least 1 cube solved...


----------



## joey (Jul 4, 2009)

52.35 DNF
I was like "hm, shall I flip these corners now... or at the end of the solve"
I left them till the end of the solve.. but forgot to flip them


----------



## John Lee (Jul 11, 2009)

I've had 16 unsuccessful blindfold solves in a row, with only one successful solve so far. I don't know where I'm messing up because i spend about 6 minutes on memo per solve. I guess blindfold solves aren't my thing.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 11, 2009)

John Lee said:


> I've had 16 unsuccessful blindfold solves in a row, with only one successful solve so far. I don't know where I'm messing up because i spend about 6 minutes on memo per solve. I guess blindfold solves aren't my thing.



John, everyone goes through this when you start BLD. A couple things that can help:

1) video tape your solves. This can help to try to identify what went wrong during the solve if it was a DNF. Plus, if it's a success you'll have it on tape ;-)

2) Realize that if you DNF and the cube is completely scrambled it doesn't necessarily mean you messed up *more* than a solve where a lot of pieces are correct. It often can mean that you messed up *earlier* in the solve than when a lot of pieces are correct.

3) Realize that a DNF is not that big a deal. Any practice is good practice for BLD, because you are still training your brain to think very hard and stay focused for the entire time.

Just a couple of points, hope it helps. Don't give up BLD though. If anything just take a break for a couple days and let your head clear. Everyone goes through this at some point in the early days of their BLD, so no worries man. We've all been there.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2009)

Very true, Chris. Everyone's had bad streaks somewhere along the line.

A word of advice: When I miss a bunch in a row, I go for something I know I can succeed. My suggestion to you: make sure you know your scrambles, and if you miss your next one, reapply the same scramble, and then rememorize; see if it matches what you memorized the first time. Then try solving again. If you do that several times in a row, eventually you'll get that scramble successfully. And you're likely to see some of the mistakes you made, so you won't make those same mistakes again.

Since you've gotten one right, you know you can do it, so it's only a matter of trying enough times on the same scramble and you're bound to either solve it or discover some mistake you've been making (in which case you'll probably solve it the next time). You learn a lot from the experience, and you also gain some much-needed confidence by eventually solving it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 12, 2009)

John Lee said:


> I've had 16 unsuccessful blindfold solves in a row, with only one successful solve so far. I don't know where I'm messing up because i spend about 6 minutes on memo per solve. I guess blindfold solves aren't my thing.



I will not give advice, as the really great bld-solvers already have done that.
(and their pieces of advice are good).

Just encouragement . I have just (the last three days) missed five 4-bld in a row, 
and I am supposed to be good at this, not a beginner (any longer). It's just to try 
again.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 12, 2009)

joey said:


> 52.35 DNF
> I was like "hm, shall I flip these corners now... or at the end of the solve"
> I left them till the end of the solve.. but forgot to flip them



My sympathy! (But I usually flip my edges, not corners )

Has that not happened a lot of times ?? I hate them (no, but very much dislike).
And try to do them immediately, at the end of the solve you are more concentrated
on letting go of the cube and finding the timer


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 23, 2009)

My total failures at Czech Open (actually only BLD failures...)

3x3Multi: 1/3 in 17:06 (was off by 3 edges on cube 2 and 3. Random fact: they were the same edges cycled in the same direction)
4x4BLD: DNF 26 minutes, DNF 22 minutes. (first missed 2 centers, some corners and a lot of edges, second was scrambled)
5x5BLD: DNF, DNS (after 2 minutes of memoing I realized that 5x5BLD is still too hard for me)
3x3BLD: DNF 2:55, 3:26.xx 

Be ready for a really nice story again 



Memo was fast, about 1:15. It wasn't very secure though. I started solving, first 6 edges done, realized that I forgot edges 3 and 4, so 4 edges back, solve those 2, resolve those 4.

_I hope I did that right._

I finished off with the last 3 edges. Did the parity fix because I counted 11 edges, so started solving corners. I realized I had 8 items memorized for corners, but I had parity on the edges. 

_I think I'll just DNF it._

Then I realized that I missed edge 9 so undo the parity fix, undo the last 3 edges, solve that edges, resolve the edges, do the parity fix again, and continue with the corners.

_I have made a mistake somewhere; I can feel it._

At last, I had to flip 2 corners, but I couldn't remember which way. I guessed.

_This can't be solved._

I put off the blindfold and I saw a solved cube! WTF?!


----------



## Novriil (Jul 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> My total failures at Czech Open (actually only BLD failures...)
> 
> 3x3Multi: 1/3 in 17:06 (was off by 3 edges on cube 2 and 3. Random fact: they were the same edges cycled in the same direction)
> 4x4BLD: DNF 26 minutes, DNF 22 minutes. (first missed 2 centers, some corners and a lot of edges, second was scrambled)
> ...



haha Nice story.. really..
Too bad for the comp.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> _I have made a mistake somewhere; I can feel it._
> ...
> _This can't be solved._
> I put off the blindfold and I saw a solved cube! WTF?!



I love when that sort of thing happens! It's one of the very best things about BLD for me. Something about the heroic struggle just to finish, and then it's rewarded. It doesn't happen very often, but when it does, you walk away smiling for a week.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 23, 2009)

I didn't... Probably because the time sucked


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I didn't... Probably because the time sucked



Still I find it amazing (again) that you can do all of that story in that time 
Nice anyway!


----------



## Tortin (Jul 23, 2009)

Fist blindfold attempt was a failure. xD Forgot parity and I messed up the second edge, which threw everything else up.

Edit: Third attempt. I had everything, I just forgot to rotate two corners. It was really sad, too, because I also forgot the first edge, so I had to go through all the edges to see if I had used them in any other part of the memo, and I actually guessed the orientation correctly. I guess I was so caught up in that, I forgot about the two corners.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 25, 2009)

This is my first week in learning 4x4x4 BLD, and this is my 4th attempt. I just forgot to do a corner parity fix!!! (You have to see my reaction, it's embarassing tough T_T). This is my best results so far on 4x4x4 BLD. Did this on Galeria Mall with noisy environment, witnessed by 4 friends.

Planning & Memorization: 20 minutes
Method: Image Based, Journey, and Letter Pair

Execution: 15 minutes
Method: Center Commutators, r2 Edge, Classic Pochmann Corners

Next time I will solve it.
And faster.

Background Music: Shakira - Las De La Intuicion (The Intuitive One)
I want to be more intutitive on Center Commutator... T_T


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 25, 2009)

I started BLD recently and have finally gotten to where I'm getting it most of the time. And of course I decide to go show off to my dad. lol my memo takes a while because I want to make sure that I don't miss anything so I can get it right on. So I get into the solve finally and (btw I do 3op) so I get done with my CP and then realize... oh shiz I forgot to orient the corners... lol so I sit there are try to remember which corners needed turning and where they were at after the perms, and I get them all!!! ...only to find that I missed a 3-cycle on edges...

ug.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 25, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't... Probably because the time sucked
> ...


Well, to be honest, I took more time to write that story than to do what was in it...


----------



## DamonCubeFreak (Jul 26, 2009)

i cant even bld a 2x2


wats bld stand 4


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 26, 2009)

I now have 9 consecutive official DNFs in a row in 3x3x3 BLD.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 26, 2009)

Chuck said:


> This is my first week in learning 4x4x4 BLD, and this is my 4th attempt. I just forgot to do a corner parity fix!!! (You have to see my reaction, it's embarassing tough T_T). This is my best results so far on 4x4x4 BLD. Did this on Galeria Mall with noisy environment, witnessed by 4 friends.
> 
> Planning & Memorization: 20 minutes
> Method: Image Based, Journey, and Letter Pair
> ...



Nice video and I'm sure you will get it soon
also i have no idea why, but I have a huge feeling about you Chuck 
I really think you will become a GREAT BLD solver as long as you keep putting in the time and effort 
best of luck to you


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 26, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I now have 9 consecutive official DNFs in a row in 3x3x3 BLD.



Sorry to hear that. 
But look at Zava, he had 13 in a row, then he finally made the 14:th!

Next time you'll get one too!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you, Derrick 
I looked into your WCA profile and amazed by your single BLD record 1:29.66  And it's last year! What is your time now? 

Wow... I wonder how much training do I have to take in order to get my average below 2 minutes like you 



Derrick Eide17 said:


> Nice video and I'm sure you will get it soon
> also i have no idea why, but I have a huge feeling about you Chuck
> I really think you will become a GREAT BLD solver as long as you keep putting in the time and effort
> best of luck to you


----------



## Kev43 (Jul 26, 2009)

Multi BLD, my first attempt ever: 0/2, 20:51.36, about 16 minutes memo.
My memo was totally secure, because I often reviewed it, and because the cubes were quite easy (cube 1: 1 misoriented corner, 1 solved edge; cube 2: 1 solved corner, 2 flipped edges).
Both cubes only had UR (buffer) and BD flipped.

It's a good solve anyway, I hope the next will be a sucess, and I'll try to get sub-20.

I can't wait for my next attempt! Tomorrow, for sure!


----------



## Slash (Jul 26, 2009)

5x5 BLD, first try, obviously DNF. Time was about 55min, missed 3 edge-wings, two edges(just flipped), 5 edge-centers, 4 corner-centers(not sure how to call them)
not bad for the first try I think. But I dont know when will I try it again...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 26, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Thank you, Derrick
> I looked into your WCA profile and amazed by your single BLD record 1:29.66  And it's last year! What is your time now?
> 
> Wow... I wonder how much training do I have to take in order to get my average below 2 minutes like you
> ...



haha thanks, do you mean at comp or just normally now? i hardly do BLD anymore in awhile but i want to get back into it now. my pb single is 55.88 sec about a year ago or so. i used to avg around 1:20's for time and on good solves sub 1:20ish etc. so yeah u can get there too (probably even better) so best of luck.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 27, 2009)

I had a succesful solve of the corners and edges of a 4x4, but messed up the centers. I'm getting closer, but the centers are hard...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is an accomplishment or a failure, but I go for a little failure. 

As a means of trying to squeeze in a little more blindfold practise I tried to solve
cubes during the jogging run I do every third day. So whilst running 7 km today I 
tried to solve blind as many cubes as possible. It interfered surprisingly little with the
actual running. (I obviously did not close my eyes during solving but held my hands 
low during the turning so I did not see the cube at all) The first one took four minutes 
but was a 3-c corners off. Then another four dnf:s, slower and slower. Finally I got my 
sixth but dnf:ed the seventh again. The last solves were 6-7 minutes. So only 1 of 7.

And the running was a little slower than usual and I was really tired when finished.
More so than normal I think.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 2, 2009)

I was recording my first BLD (3x3, Pochmann) via camera, during the last few corners my mother came back home and bent my ears. completely forgot the last 2 corners and even messed up the F-Perm. DNF.

Second approach was quite successful for me, after locking my door. Last two corners were oriented wrong, everything else was solved. DNF.

Third try then finally worked. Still about 15 minutes including memorization, but my first actual footage


----------



## Zava (Aug 2, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I now have 9 consecutive official DNFs in a row in 3x3x3 BLD.



so you had 9 in a row, and you're the DNF princess...
my first 13 attempts in competition were DNFs (14th was the first success, also my 8 attempts in 4x4 bld are all DNF) can I be the DNF prince (or even the king)?
edit: heh, I see Mats also mentioned it


----------



## Zava (Aug 6, 2009)

3x3 multi: 5/6 in 24:00 (17:14)
which one is the DNF? yeah, the one that would be just a simple bld solve (last memoed, first solved cube) off by a 3 corner cycle (oriented well, so maybe I just messed up the order of the cycle)
this is the beginning of the time rest until WC '09.


----------



## peterbat (Aug 6, 2009)

3rd attempt at 4x4 BLD, first one that wasn't way off...

26:43.04 (~12 minutes memo)

Execution mistake: I forgot to undo an l2 setup move I did to solve the Dl edge... Arg! So close! As soon as I saw it, I knew what I did, so I put my blindfold back on, reversed my solve until the point where I forgot the l2, did the l2, and completed the solve.

Next time I will get it right!


----------



## Chuck (Aug 6, 2009)

Keep the spirit, peterbat!


----------



## Zava (Aug 7, 2009)

eh, I saw Péter and István posted some blind accomplishments, so I decided to try a 4x4 bld to make this day a "nice hungarian accomplishments day"  
so ok, I start, scramble was good, 9 center pieces and 1 edge, 2:59 memo, I put it down at 6:21, and see that I did everything but the last edge :/ the cube only missed this: U'LU r2 U'L'U
grr


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 8, 2009)

Zava said:


> eh, I saw Péter and István posted some blind accomplishments, so I decided to try a 4x4 bld to make this day a "nice hungarian accomplishments day"
> so ok, I start, scramble was good, 9 center pieces and 1 edge, 2:59 memo, I put it down at 6:21, and see that I did everything but the last edge :/ the cube only missed this: U'LU r2 U'L'U
> grr



Wow, you are so fast! And soon you'll make it in comp too


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 9, 2009)

i just did my first BLD attempt. I am using old pochmann. I thought i needed to do parity. Turns out i didn't and if i didn't do parity then I would have solved it.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 9, 2009)

My first attempt on 5x5x5 BLD last night (8/9/2009).

7 + centers and 2 x centers were wrong. Few tredges were also misplaced, but somehow they're paired. Could have been wrong setups. Unfortunately the cube was randomly scrambled by my friend, so I can't do 2nd attempt on this same scramble. Memorization took me about 45 minutes, it's still hard to plan the + centers. Now I realized that 5x5x5 BLD has almost the same amount of items to memorize like two 4x4x4 cubes.

This video didn't really worth watching, even I didn't enjoyed watching this. My friends in this video have more entertaining value than me.

But I'm sure that a failure is merely a delayed success.
Next time I'll do BETTER!


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 9, 2009)

i keep missing edges. i have the corners down pretty good though


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2009)

I usually take around a minute to memo, but just for fun, I tried doing a 3x3x3 bld solve, memo-ing as fast as I can rather than taking my time to make sure I memo correctly.
It was fun , the memo was around 39 seconds, but I DNF'd by 2 flipped edges and 2 misoriented corners. The time was 1:42.59 .


----------



## Am1n- (Aug 14, 2009)

I just did my first BLD attempt, i memo'ed the whole solve in about 10 mins, put on a blindfold (t-shirt) and start solving. When I pu off the blindfold I notice I started with Blue in front, it had to be Green.

Big Failure, but I'll do another later 

mvg


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 18, 2009)

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

MultiBLD: 2/3, 22:18.57, 15 minutes memo.

On the second cube I've memorized White/Green instead of Green/White. During the solve I knew I've memorized Green/White but I wasn't sure there was no mistake.
And I trusted my memorization, which was wrong :fp Two misoriented edges.
The time is very good, 3 weeks ago, when I started multiBLD, I spend around 20 minutes to memorize and solve two cubes 

Tomorow I will try again


----------



## Slash (Aug 19, 2009)

damnit!!!!

4x4 BLD: 17:26.xx
but DNF, because I missed something during execution (dunno what), so there were two edges and two centers swapped. I couldve been my PB by 20 secs:S


----------



## Slash (Aug 19, 2009)

and again...
13:03.xx solve with 9:10 memo, and 3:53 exec. But I missed up a lot centers, and almost all of the edges. But I dont know what did I wrong. But I hope I can get a time like this sometimes.


----------



## LarsN (Aug 20, 2009)

5x5BLD DNF(27:35,xx)

I can't figure out what I did to DNF. All the corners and edges were correct, but centers looked like I'd done a r2 U'. Can someone recognise this mistake?

I use r2 for wing edges, freestyle coms for all centers and middle edges and CO for corners. I solve in this order: + centers, x centers, middle edges, corners, wing edges, parity (but no parity in this solve).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 20, 2009)

LarsN said:


> 5x5BLD DNF(27:35,xx)
> 
> I can't figure out what I did to DNF. All the corners and edges were correct, but centers looked like I'd done a r2 U'. Can someone recognise this mistake?
> 
> I use r2 for wing edges, freestyle coms for all centers and middle edges and CO for corners. I solve in this order: + centers, x centers, middle edges, corners, wing edges, parity (but no parity in this solve).



I have had something like this and did not understand fully either. But as edges and corners are correct you cannot have missed a setup move or the like. You must have done a faulty middle slice (freestyle) commutator? But still a commutator. I think.


----------



## LarsN (Aug 20, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5BLD DNF(27:35,xx)
> ...




Hmm, I'm thinking that it must have been something during wing edges because I use r2, but I just don't get it. It would be great to understand what happened to avoid the same mistake again. I'm going to have my first official attempt in october.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 27, 2009)

3x3: 2:07.xx dnf. made a wrong turn somewhere. Sub 2 is getting close.


----------



## Kian (Aug 27, 2009)

I decided to learn 4x4 BLD about 3 months ago. I have done literally nothing to ameliorate my ignorance on it. I consider this quite a failure. Hopefully I can post in the BLD successes one day soon!

Edit: That's it, I'm starting to learn it TODAY.


----------



## Slash (Aug 27, 2009)

f***!!!
multi BLD: 1/5, 44:43.28
1st cube: I forgot to orient 2 edges at the end of the solve(I memorized it a million times), so two flipped edges
2nd cube: 2 misoriented corners, I did wrong setup...:S
3rd cube: solved!
4th cube: 3 misoriented corners(dunno what I messed up)
5th cube: (last memorized, first solved), two flipped edges

I cant be that noob!!!


----------



## Carson (Aug 27, 2009)

Started trying to learn BLD again... I never really figured it out the last time.

Edges only: 7:02 with NO edges correct.... that is about as bad as it gets.

Edit: Followed by a 5:36 with all corners placed correctly but two misoriented.

Edit: GRRRRR!!!! Followed by 6:47 with all corners placed correctly but two misoriented.


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 30, 2009)

I just attempted a 7 day delay 3x3 blind solve. I memorised the cube on 22nd August and have not looked at the cube for a week. I just solved it and ended up with just 2 corners twisted. execution was 1:29.77. As soon as I took off the blindfold I kicked myself because I knew I had memoed a corner twist and simply forgot to do it. I'm pretty annoyed as I was so sure I would be able to do it. I may try this again but for an entire month this time and I will not use my main cube either.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 30, 2009)

5x5BLD: First try.

Off by: 4 edge-centers, 4 4x4-centers, 6 centrals, 8 wing edges and 4 corners.

Not bad, for a first try... 

P.S. Time was 45:09.84


----------



## Novriil (Aug 31, 2009)

So I failed two times on BLD at a comp. They were so good times when I stopped the timer. These were like my PB-s And the third time I had to triple-check everything while memo, because I needed some time not-a-DNF it was something 7:40.. -.- silver medal but still.. I messed up two PB times. and the last one with this time.. the memo was the easiest of all those before. 2 edges were already okay and so good letter pairs. MI FA CO KX QHX parity P FE GJ UX.. the best one I've ever had!! so good combinations! only letters what weren't so good were QHX and GJ but they were in my head so good that I still remember the whole solve.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 31, 2009)

3x3 dnf: 2:01.16.
I flipped the last 2 corners the wrong way. I didn't remember it correctly, so i choose the wrong way . If i had remembered it correct it would have been 1:58.xx i think.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 31, 2009)

First ever attempt at 3x3 bld:

Took about 20 minutes, and before I started, there was 1 corner solved, and no edges, then I typed out my solution on a computer, then once I did the solution, I actually scrambled it more! (I know it sounds like the words of a noob) After, I had no pieces solved at all!


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 31, 2009)

Memorized the edges correctly but didn't know what was wrong with the corners until I solved the edges.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 31, 2009)

I got ANOTHER one for you. Two flipped corners and two flipped edges!!! Todays count... 0 for 3.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 31, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> I got ANOTHER one for you. Two flipped corners and two flipped edges!!! Todays count... 0 for 3.



It happened AGAIN!


----------



## Novriil (Aug 31, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> First ever attempt at 3x3 bld:
> 
> Took about 20 minutes, and before I started, there was 1 corner solved, and no edges, then I typed out my solution on a computer, then once I did the solution, I actually scrambled it more! (I know it sounds like the words of a noob) After, I had no pieces solved at all!



we've all been there. I couldn't BLD for a long time.. but it's actually quite easy.. it's all about the memo system.. how do You memo it and how well is the memo in You're head. I used colors first letter for a few days and then I started to use same method as my friend.. one letter.. You can see my memo in my previous post right before Yours.. 

and bytheway wrbcube4 you can edit you're posts. so please don't TRIPLE-post again... double post is okay sometimes but when you have no reason to bump then don't TRIPLE-post or then don't even double-post

//and also I know how to BLD a long time and on a comp I still got only one successful BLD solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> AAAARRRGGGHHH!
> 
> 5x5BLD DNF, 4 corners misoriented...
> 
> I'm getting soooooo close... I really have to start using BH corners, so I can memo them last, solve them first. I still memo them visually...



Wow - close! How fast was it?

You know you don't have to use BH corners to memo last, solve first, right? I did that even when I was using 3OP. The catch is just that you have to use center-safe algorithms. It shouldn't be hard for you to find a few you can use to do your current method with, with some minor modifications.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 1, 2009)

The time was 41:37.71.

I use Classic Pochmann corners now, what I do is:

1. Memo Edgecenters
2. Memo 4x4centers
3. Review both
4. Memo centrals
5. Quick review of everything
6. Memo wings
7. Review all
8. Memo corners
9. Review all

10. Solve first 4 (or if possible 8) items of corners (4 y-perms keeps centers intact)
11. Solve edgecenters
12. Solve 4x4centers
13. Solve centrals
14. Solve wings
15. Solve remaining corners

The problem is that I can't solve corners first with Classic Pochmann, because if I have parity, the U-face will be twisted (anti)clockwise, because of an odd number of swaps on both centrals and corners.

Of course I can do the highest even number of items I have for corners, but that's not entirely corners first solving, is it?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> AAAARRRGGGHHH!
> 
> 5x5BLD DNF, 4 corners misoriented...
> 
> I'm getting soooooo close... I really have to start using BH corners, so I can memo them last, solve them first. I still memo them visually...



Wow, that's close. You are really into big bld now!!
You can start doing 5bld too in the weeklies, so we can compare dnf:s 
I've only had one success of the last 20, that is so bad.


----------



## Slash (Sep 4, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> The time was 41:37.71.
> 
> I use Classic Pochmann corners now, what I do is:
> 
> ...



I think you should solve the centers first, then the corners. I do this at 4x4BLD, and it works well(I memorize corners with numbers, not visually)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 5, 2009)

But that still requires me to put the corners in my long term memory, because centers on a 5x5 take pretty long already 

I'll just stay with what I'm doing now, until I can really use BH corners, that will really speed up my solves I think.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 5, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> The problem is that I can't solve corners first with Classic Pochmann, because if I have parity, the U-face will be twisted (anti)clockwise, because of an odd number of swaps on both centrals and corners.



That's easy.

Corners
U
Solve centers
U'
midges/wings
done.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh, thanks David! That's a great idea! I'll try to use that. Now I just have to hope I don't forget undoing the U*


----------



## Chuck (Sep 6, 2009)

Ugh, had my first 4 DNFs in a row on 5x5x5 BLD. It's painful 

I memorized them in 15 minutes average, I found it easier to memorize the + centers than the x centers. Gosh, 5x5x5 BLD makes 4x4x4 BLD feels really simple.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Ugh, had my first 4 DNFs in a row on 5x5x5 BLD. It's painful
> 
> I memorized them in 15 minutes average, I found it easier to memorize the + centers than the x centers. Gosh, 5x5x5 BLD makes 4x4x4 BLD feels really simple.



I've always found the + centers to be easier to solve than the X centers, although I never really noticed a difference memorizing. Anyway, keep at it - I'm sure you'll start hitting them soon. Were any of them close?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 7, 2009)

That's really strange, for me the + centers have always been the hardest pieces to solve! Maybe that's because I have close to no experience with them 
I have to practise 5x5BLD more


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> That's really strange, for me the + centers have always been the hardest pieces to solve! Maybe that's because I have close to no experience with them
> I have to practise 5x5BLD more



I actually thought the + centers were easier than the X centers almost as soon as I started doing 5x5x5 BLD. And I had been doing 4x4x4 BLD for a couple of months before I started 5x5x5 BLD, so you would think I would have been in the same boat as you. For some reason, the + centers just intuitively made more sense to me than the X centers - I'm not sure why.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've always found the + centers to be easier to solve than the X centers, although I never really noticed a difference memorizing. Anyway, keep at it - I'm sure you'll start hitting them soon. Were any of them close?



Yes, for me it's easier to memorize and to solve the + centers.
In x centers, I often mistaken the lettering scheme like this:

A B
D C

with

A B
C D

In + centers, it's easier for me to see the clockwise pattern to it.
So it's easier to memorize. 

Yes, any of my attempts were close. I met hard cases which I've never met in 4x4x4 BLD before. For example, I have to cycle AJB (I use Mike lettering scheme) where B, C, and D haven't solved yet. I got very very confused at first, but I understand it now. I'm sure I will solve it on 5th or 6th attempt.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry to double-post, but I thought this was worthy of it (Edit: I see Chuck posted as I was about to, so it wasn't a double-post after all):

*2-7 Relay BLD: DNF* (2:58:28.82, about 1:45 memorization)

Nnnnooooooooooo!!!!! It was so close! Only 3 outer wings wrong on the 6x6x6; everything else was correct! On the 6x6x6, I memorized S instead of T for the last outer wing, so S and T were 3-cycled with my buffer piece. 

I have to go back and check the video to find out the precise memorization time, but I haven't gotten around to it.

The 5x5x5 scramble was this week's third BLD scramble; the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 scrambles were this week's fifth speedsolving scrambles for each; the 4x4x4 scramble was:
U2 U2' L' Rw2 D2 U Rw' R U' F' L2 Fw' B U' Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw' F2 D' U R' F' Rw' R2 U B' U' Fw R Rw2 Fw U' B2 R2 Fw' U' R L2 Rw'
the 3x3x3 scramble was the 15th scramble in this week's multi scrambles, and the 2x2x2 scramble was:
F U F U' R' U R' F U'

I figured it was a holiday and I had to still get my last 5x5x5 BLD, 6x6x6 BLD, and 7x7x7 BLD all out of the way, so why not do them all at once?  And I got two of them right, too! 

It's so disappointing it was so close - it may be a while before I get around to trying it again. The memorization was really solid; I memorized this way:
memorize 7x7x7
refresh 7x7x7
memorize 6x6x6
refresh 6x6x6
refresh 7x7x7 and 6x6x6
memorize 5x5x5
refresh 5x5x5
refresh 7x7x7, 6x6x6, 5x5x5
memorize 4x4x4
memorize 3x3x3
refresh 4x4x4 and 3x3x3
refresh 7x7x7, 6x6x6, 5x5x5, 4x4x4, 3x3x3
memorize 2x2x2
GO!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow Mike! That's awesome!! I hope you'll get it sometime soon, if you're ever going to try again


----------



## Chuck (Sep 7, 2009)

Mike, you're the greatest cuber I've ever known.
I can't say anything else, I'm speechless.

Cheer up. The process is always as important as the result.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Mike, you're the greatest cuber I've ever known.
> I can't say anything else, I'm speechless.
> 
> Cheer up. The process is always as important as the result.



Oh, it's okay - I'm quite happy. And the kudos from you and Maarten mean a lot to me - thank you to both of you! If I didn't think the process was as important as the result, I would have quit a long time ago! 

I might try to put the video on YouTube sometime this week, but I'll have to speed it up a whole bunch to make it fit. If I do, I'll probably speed it up super-fast so it only takes a couple of minutes - otherwise it seems like it would just be too long and boring, considering I missed it.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Mike, that's amazing. I have to agree with Chuck, you're the greatest cuber ever.


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats insanely amazing. I might never have the patience to do such a thing. Great job!


----------



## Slash (Sep 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry to double-post, but I thought this was worthy of it (Edit: I see Chuck posted as I was about to, so it wasn't a double-post after all):
> 
> *2-7 Relay BLD: DNF* (2:58:28.82, about 1:45 memorization)
> 
> ...



You're insane, Mike. And congratulations, of course. Next time you'll got it!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 7, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I might try to put the video on YouTube sometime this week, but I'll have to speed it up a whole bunch to make it fit. If I do, I'll probably speed it up super-fast so it only takes a couple of minutes - otherwise it seems like it would just be too long and boring, considering I missed it.



Please do! I wouldn't want to miss your reaction


----------



## Forte (Sep 7, 2009)

WHAAAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Mike, that's CRAZY!!!!! If you wrote 3x3x3 instead of all the other puzzles in your memorization scheme, that would be how _I_ memorized the 3x3x3


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 8, 2009)

after from switching to M2 i missed my first success by two flipped edges


----------



## Slash (Sep 9, 2009)

5x5 BLD - DNF
out by two swapped corners(forgot the parity fix), 3 swapped middle edges(???) and with 4 wrong x centers(I did the two 3-cycle commutators wrong...)
Time: 30:04.41, 21ish memo
Oh My God!!! I gotta try an other today!!!

I tried to record this, but I forgot to start the camera xD


----------



## tim (Sep 9, 2009)

8/9 in 28 minutes, 18 minutes memo. I failed to memorize one flipped edge. ARGH!


----------



## Chuck (Sep 10, 2009)

tim said:


> 8/9 in 28 minutes, 18 minutes memo. I failed to memorize one flipped edge. ARGH!




Gosh, Tim! That's so fast! 
I would post something like that in Accomplishment Thread, not in the Failure :fp


----------



## Rosson91 (Sep 10, 2009)

3x3 BLD 59.17 DNF: 2 edges flipped...


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 11, 2009)

DNF'ed a solve around 6:00... Using old pochmann, I did White-Red instead of Red-white, so I had about six flipped edges. and a 3 cycle of mis-oriented corners. 

My corner memo takes SO long tho. Anyone willing to share what they do? I just tap the piece and remember the color for orientation, but I have to recheck it over and over again to fully memorize it.


----------



## tim (Sep 11, 2009)

Chuck said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > 8/9 in 28 minutes, 18 minutes memo. I failed to memorize one flipped edge. ARGH!
> ...



It wasn't sub-3/cube, hence the post in the Failures Thread.



dbax0999 said:


> My corner memo takes SO long tho. Anyone willing to share what they do? I just tap the piece and remember the color for orientation, but I have to recheck it over and over again to fully memorize it.



Tap the stickers, not the pieces.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 11, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> My corner memo takes SO long tho. Anyone willing to share what they do? I just tap the piece and remember the color for orientation, but I have to recheck it over and over again to fully memorize it.



Tap the stickers, not the pieces.[/QUOTE]

Hmm. I will have to try that. Thank you!


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 13, 2009)

I now have 12 official BLD DNFs in a row 
I came close on one of them, 2 flipped edges again!!


----------



## Chuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I now have 12 official BLD DNFs in a row
> I came close on one of them, 2 flipped edges again!!



But you did very well on the vid where many people was watching you at the airport. Maybe you should practice BLD under tension and distraction more. It works well for increasing concentration, and increased concentration means increased accuracy, at least for me


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 15, 2009)

I missed my first multi attempt by two twisted corners on one cube and 5 missed edges on the other. i only did 2 cubes and a vid will be up soon on my youtube


----------



## V-te (Sep 21, 2009)

I tried my first Edges only blind,(I'm still learning how to solve the entire cube, but I understand the edges) I missed a setup move, malperformed an algorithm, and forgot one edge. Lol. I got nervous.... I'll try again soon. =) Lol.


----------



## Rosson91 (Sep 21, 2009)

I got really bad results at Mantua open... 2 DNFs (1:37 and 1:31 with 2 flipped corners) and a 2:31.xy


----------



## martijn_cube (Sep 22, 2009)

yesterday a 1:53.xx dnf. i forgot to solve BU. Which would take me with thinking no more then 5 sec i think. so this could have been a sub 2. Well betterluck nixt time


----------



## V-te (Sep 22, 2009)

Tried again 3 times today, edges only.
1st time: the bell interrupted. 
2nd time was during chemistry, and the teacher was watching me and I was doing pretty good, When I took of the blindfold, Everything was good, except for 2 correctly oriented, flipped edges! Grrr.....
3rd time was just an epic failure. lol.


----------



## V-te (Sep 22, 2009)

Just tried again. Once again, I got 2 flipped edges, but this time, I needed a U and a D turn so they were oriented. Total time: 25:00.36 grrr....


----------



## Slash (Sep 22, 2009)

multi bld: 3/5, two misoriented corners on the first and the last cube(4 corners in all)
tonight I'll try it again!!!


----------



## Slash (Sep 23, 2009)

another multiBLD:
3/6 in 57:07.59
first cube: forgot to parity fix->two corners and two edges swapped.
second: solved
third: solved
fourth: solved
fifth: two flipped edges(wrong setup for the last edge piece)
sixth: two flipped edges(wrong setup for the last edge piece)

I must get rid of doing wrong setups for the last edge pieces!
I forgot to do the parity fix because I forgot the whole corner memo, then I guessed it well, but I was too happy because of it to do the damn parity fix. I memorised this: parity on the 1st, 3rd, 5th.


If I solve 5 or 6 cubes till the WC2009, I'll try 6 there.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 23, 2009)

Void cube, using 3OP. I arbitrarily oriented the cube so the DLB cubie was solved. I did a rough memo first to determine if there was a parity problem. Fortunately there was none, since I was unsure of my plan if I had one. _[EDIT, after posting: I think I would do an M when done, turning the 2 cycle into a 3 cycle.]_ I finished the memo. The cube was tough to turn -- it kept locking up and my muscle memory was getting confused. At the end, I did an extra L turn because I was unsure. I discovered it would have been solved without the L. So Failure/Accomplishment, whatever -- interesting experience. I did not time myself but I am quite sure if was over 10 min for memo + execution.


----------



## blah (Sep 26, 2009)

DNF, DNF, 1:22.11(32.60), DNF, 1:30.87(45.17), 1:06.07(27.25), DNF, DNF, 1:38.93(39.72), DNF, DNF, DNF

Number of solves: 4/12
Session mean: 1:24.50
DNF: 66.7%
Memorization:Execution = 43:57

I told myself if I had either a 50% success rate or 3 successes in a row, I'd get back in to BLD. Apparently the powers that be didn't really like that idea  So I'm still not coming out of retirement.

Obviously the session mean doesn't mean anything with so many DNFs. The 1:06 felt pretty awesome though  I'm quite surprised that despite the fact that I've quit for about half a year now, I'm still getting sub-2 without any trouble  I guess I also finally found out my memorization:execution ratio


----------



## Carson (Sep 27, 2009)

3x3
In search of my first successful bld solve:

21:34 - Zero correct edges (which is bad, because there was one correct from the scramble) 1 Correct Corner

Typically what throws me off is cube orientation since I have cube rotations in my y perm, and also having to do a rotation as a setup for my j's and R. This time, the cube itself was still in the initial orientation, so I'm not sure where I went wrong.


----------



## yoruichi (Sep 27, 2009)

1/2 multi 2:24
went the wrong way on a 3 cycle so 8 moves off


----------



## Anthony (Sep 27, 2009)

Carson said:


> Typically what throws me off is cube orientation since I have cube rotations in my y perm



If you really like that Y perm, then use it in speedsolves, but use a different one during bld.


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 28, 2009)

UGH 2:10 DNF. Executions was almost pauseless except for a pop in the middle of an alg which messed me up.

And after that i dnfed a 1:51


----------



## Chuck (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm not sure whether I should post this in accomplishment or in failure thread. By just finishing these attempts made me feel that this is an accomplishment in concentration and endurance. But looking at the DNF rate, I guess the failure thread is the right place.

*4x4x4 BLD average of 12*
(All randomly hand-scrambled)

1. 20:17.3 (09:55.3)
2. DNF
3. 19:07.6 (09:41.9)
4. DNF
5. 17:16.5 (08:06.4)
6. DNF
7. DNF
8. DNF
9. DNF
10. DNF
11. 17:32.3 (08:14.8)
12. 22:04.1 (07:27.1)

Cube solved: 5/12
Average: DNF
Best Time: 17:16.5 (08:06.4) *New PB*
Worst Time: 22:04.1 (07:27.1) *Tried to memorize faster, but ended up in many delays and undos on the execution.*

Ugh... less than 50% accuracy. Another thing that makes me more dissapointed is that I didn't video tape these attempts. If I did, maybe I could make a 4x4x4 BLD Bloopers (just like my 3x3x3 Bloopers) and we can have a good laugh together :fp

Well, then let's just practice more.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 28, 2009)

Congratulations Chuck , you inspiring me to learn about bld and yesterday I did my FIRST egdes bld hahahahahaah , and I know for sure next week ( if not too much ironing and cooking at home) I can do my first bld yuhuuuuu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2009)

Chuck said:


> *4x4x4 BLD average of 12*
> Cube solved: 5/12
> Average: DNF
> Best Time: 17:16.5 (08:06.4) *New PB*
> Worst Time: 22:04.1 (07:27.1) *Tried to memorize faster, but ended up in many delays and undos on the execution.*



Wow, Chuck - very nice. That's longer than I've ever spent in a single nonstop session doing BLD. (I've done 3 hours many times, but never 4 hours.) Nice times, too - you're going to get really fast at this soon! I bet after some rest, your next success will be a big improvement.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 28, 2009)

Yay, Maria, I want you to be able to do it at WC  I think you're not signed up for BLD, but I think you can show us


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 28, 2009)

Maarten , I will show you at Dutch Open 2009 hihiihihi , WC 09 I have to helping with judging etc


----------



## driftboy_wen (Sep 29, 2009)

i do some practice yesterday for BLD
im looking for accuracy, my personal best now is 2.18, at this practice i always recall it 2 or 3 times, maybe 5 if i didnt sure enough . coz im looking for good accuracy.

and here it is =D

3.48.18
DNF (slipped out)
3.44.14
3.54.99
4.5.49
3.11.82
3.50.49
3.51.44
4.34.13
3.49.36
DNF ! strange case, 6 or 5 cycle with 1 correct piece, and very strange when i realize that i'll shoot with odd number... i know its going to be DNF... anyway dnf is dnf.
3.40.68

best 3.11.82
average (without DNF ) 3.50

accuracy 10/12 83.3%


----------



## PEZenfuego (Sep 29, 2009)

Super epic blind failure today. I was doing great (at least I thought) My mom yelled at me to to something and broke my concentration. I got really pissed and spiked the cube into the ground. Rubik's cubes have 20 pieces and the core...I picked up 27 pieces.


----------



## tim (Sep 29, 2009)

8/12 in 38 minutes (25 minutes memo). 3 stupid execution mistakes. ARGH!


----------



## Chuck (Sep 29, 2009)

tim said:


> 8/12 in 38 minutes (25 minutes memo). 3 stupid execution mistakes. ARGH!




Wow, soo fast! 
Tim, if I may ask, why are you keep practicing with number of cubes that you know will spend you far less than 60 minutes? Because I always train myself to see how much I can do for 60 minutes. Your answer will be precious for me, thank you.


----------



## tim (Sep 29, 2009)

Chuck said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > 8/12 in 38 minutes (25 minutes memo). 3 stupid execution mistakes. ARGH!
> ...



The answer is simple: I don't have more cubes with me.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 29, 2009)

tim said:


> The answer is simple: I don't have more cubes with me.




No kidding? So you also did the 24/24 with borrowed cubes and without practicing at home? Oh God, please anybody send cubes for this awesome man. :fp


----------



## tim (Sep 29, 2009)

Chuck said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is simple: I don't have more cubes with me.
> ...



lol, no need to send me cubes. I own about 20 cubes at the moment, but i'm currently not at home.
And i did own all 24 cubes, but sold 10 of them to Dennis and gave about 3-4 away. And a week ago my hero Kai sent me 10 brand-new cubes .


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tim is my multiBLD hero runner up 

Mondo is my #1 hero sorry


----------



## tim (Sep 30, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Tim is my multiBLD hero runner up
> 
> Mondo is my #1 hero sorry



I'll stay your hero runner up for a while:

14/16 in 57 minutes (38 minutes memo). Crap!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2009)

tim said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Tim is my multiBLD hero runner up
> ...



You're getting close!

I had 5/11 last night when I ran out of time at 60 minutes.  My memorization wasn't solid enough. 36 minutes memo. I've made so little progress this year that I'm wondering if I can ever get to where you are. I need to find a big breakthrough.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 1, 2009)

tim said:


> 14/16 in 57 minutes (38 minutes memo).




There you go! It's nice to know how much you can do in 1 hour


----------



## mande (Oct 2, 2009)

2/3 MultiBLD 16:32 in comp
Fail.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2009)

mande said:


> 2/3 MultiBLD 16:32 in comp
> Fail.



Sorry to hear it, but hey, at least it's not a DNF!

<Any other interesting results there?>
Edit: Oh, sorry, I see on the accomplishment thread that you won 3x3x3 BLD! Congratulations!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 6, 2009)

:fp Epic failure on my birthday. :fp

*4x4x4 BLD:* 13:41.69 (05:47.19) *DNF*
Off by 2 centers. In the end I had to swap S-X (Mike lettering scheme), then I did x2 d l d' *L2* d l' d' L2 x2 and not *L'* to interchange, thus I swapped T-X. :fp This could be my new PB.

But this day is still long, I have to try again!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 6, 2009)

Chuck said:


> :fp Epic failure on my birthday. :fp
> 
> *4x4x4 BLD:* 13:41.69 (05:47.19) *DNF*
> Off by 2 centers. In the end I had to swap S-X (Mike lettering scheme), then I did x2 d l d' *L2* d l' d' x2 and not *L'* to interchange, thus I swapped T-X. :fp This could be my new PB.
> ...



Happy Birthday, Wicaksono!
I wish you a great year, full of many BLD records!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes - happy birthday! And it was oh so close, too!


----------



## Kian (Oct 6, 2009)

Prepping for MIT next month, decided to start doing a little BLD again. 7 straight DNFs so far...


----------



## TMOY (Oct 8, 2009)

I had a funny DNF yesterday: off by the 4 top corners cycled CCW and same for the 4 bottom corners. That made a nice pattern  (although it would have been cooler if one of the cycles had been CW)
It happened because I did the parity fix on the wrong layer. (My alg 4-cycles the corners and swaps LU and LD edges)


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 8, 2009)

5:25 3x3 blindfold fail after eating a habenero pepper. As of right now, I'm not sure if I'll try to perform this again.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 8, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> 5:25 3x3 blindfold fail after eating a habenero pepper. As of right now, I'm not sure if I'll try to perform this again.



Those things are painful. I had these atomic wings (which somehow I finished) made with habenero and it was crazy I drank 5 full glasses of milk. Do it again that'd be sweet to see a video of too, but then again I don't want to put you through that pain again. lol


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 8, 2009)

Edmund said:


> The3point14 said:
> 
> 
> > 5:25 3x3 blindfold fail after eating a habenero pepper. As of right now, I'm not sure if I'll try to perform this again.
> ...



I definitely don't have the energy to do it today, I'll try again this weekend given that I feel better by then haha.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2009)

*4x4x4 BLD average of 3*
1. 14:07.40 (06:11.43) *DNF,* off by 2 centers
2. 15:35.15 (06:08.93) *DNF,* off by 3 edges
3. 15:34.64 (06:32.59) *DNF,* off by 5 centers :fp

Obviously nothing to be proud of. But I guess 15 minutes is pretty much my average right now, so does the 6 minutes memorization. Well, let's just practice more.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 9, 2009)

Chuck said:


> *4x4x4 BLD average of 3*
> 1. 14:07.40 (06:11.43) *DNF,* off by 2 centers
> 
> 
> Obviously nothing to be proud of.


Nothing to be proud of? 14 minutes! That's insane. And only off by 2 centres.


----------



## blah (Oct 12, 2009)

4x4x4 BLD: 14:42.20(7:03.82)

First attempt in more than a year: Successful  But it was a FAIL time


----------



## Slash (Oct 12, 2009)

multi BLD at Worlds: 2/5, time was 51:42(I know it's over 50min, but it is a DNF so id doesnt matter)
1st cube: 2 flipped edges
2nd cube: 2 flipped edges
3rd cube: off by 4 edges, forgot the memo and did something wrong
4th cube: solved!
5th cube: solved!

I wont try 5 cubes on Hungarian Open I think, but its not 100% sure.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 14, 2009)

I practised BLD before Worlds, result: DNF twice
First solve: 3:50, a setup move error near the end of the solve
Second solve: the scramble was easy and I tried to go faster, 3:00 and probably another setup move error but I don't know where.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 14, 2009)

*4x4x4 BLD average of 5*
1. 11:36.27 (04:57.61) *New PB*
2. *DNF* in 11:09.52 (04:39.05), off by 3 edges.
3. 11:49.10 (05:15.58)
4. 12:08.73 (05:09.65)
5. *DNF* in 11:54.95 (04:37.93), off by 2 centres & 2 edges.

Still no sub 11, but I'm happy enough with the average time.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 14, 2009)

4x4BLD: 14:07.86 DNF, off by 2 centers and 4 edges. I'm catching up, Chuck!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2009)

Chuck said:


> *4x4x4 BLD average of 5*
> 1. 11:36.27 (04:57.61) *New PB*
> 2. *DNF* in 11:09.52 (04:39.05), off by 3 edges.
> 3. 11:49.10 (05:15.58)
> ...





trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 4x4BLD: 14:07.86 DNF, off by 2 centers and 4 edges. I'm catching up, Chuck!



Wow, you guys are catching up fast. Nice job, both of you!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 17, 2009)

4x4BLD: 14:51 DNF, off by 4 corners and 11 edges. Memo was 9 minutes, seems like my execution is still faster than Chuck's


----------



## Slash (Oct 17, 2009)

Hungarian Open:
Multi BLD: 2/4 and 0/4, I sucked.
5x5 BLD: DNF DNF
5x5 BLD is maybe a little bit hard for me...


----------



## Zava (Oct 19, 2009)

hungarian open...
6/7 again, messed up on the last cube again, it was a tiny mistake again, it cost me 2 places again (3->5 last weekend, now 1->3), also it cost an NR to me again.

on the last cube, corners started like: RDB->ULF->something->blabla and I did ULF->RDB->something->blabla 
second attempt was 4/7, 2 misoriented edges, 3 cycle of corners, scrambled cube.
4x4 bld first try: 10:51 dnf (forgot edges) second try 00:08.74 dnf (after I saw the scramble I realised I don't want to do it )
in the normal 3x3 finals my safe solve (1:43.52) was ok, but my try-to-go-normal-speed failed :/ memo was like 45, complete time was 1:29 but dnf
5x5 bld dns


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm horrible, but 6:02.02 DNF (3x3) by 4 flipped edges on my first go at using M2.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 21, 2009)

13:58.93(7:22.14) 4x4BLD Success. On vid.

But the memory card was full.


----------



## Jacco (Oct 21, 2009)

Ouch Maarten :S how were you able to capture?
Congrats anyway! =D


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 21, 2009)

Jacco said:


> Ouch Maarten :S how were you able to capture?
> Congrats anyway! =D



He did not. That's why it is in the Failures Thread  
@Maarten, nice time!! I feel your breath...


----------



## Jacco (Oct 21, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Jacco said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch Maarten :S how were you able to capture?
> ...



Oh, I intended to write "how *much* were you able to capture?". Doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 22, 2009)

So far for trying to go fast on 3x3BLD: DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF.

One was horrible, most others were a few corners or a few edges off.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 23, 2009)

I just attempted a 2 cubes multiblind: first cube off by a 3-cycle of edges, second cube off by 2 flipped edges, stackmat time missed by 0.28 s  (I was using my watch)
I have yet to get a 2/2; my current PB is 1/2 in 12:56.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 26, 2009)

I missed all 3 attemps at cubetcha. The first I missed by 2 twisted corners. the second was eww and the third was two twisted corners and parity


----------



## Slash (Oct 26, 2009)

4/5 in 34:30
solved an edge wrong, and forgot to solve the last edge(my buffer piece had to be swapped with an unsolved because it was in place in the scramble, and I just simply forgot to do a T-perm)=>T-perm on the upper face, and two flipped edges
watch this time...:O my previous 4/4 record was 34 min...)


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

3 DNFs today in the event: blindfolded 3x3x3 while driving

Two were off by a setup turn, and one was off by two permuted but twisted corners.

This event sounds *MUCH* worse than it actually is. Basically you hold the cube in one hand, and the steering wheel in the other. You memorize by holding the cube in your field of view when looking straight ahead at the road. Then, when you are ready to solve, you hold the cube behind the steering wheel and solve while watching the road as you drive.

Obviously pressing situations in traffic or while driving take precedence, so you often have many pauses when doing things like changing lanes or merging, or stopping or starting at stop lights. *You have been warned if you try this on your own! I do not take responsibility for anyone trying this and being stupid and dying! It's your own fault!*

Anyway I have about a 30 minute drive when going from my tutoring center to one of the furthest away ones that I teach at sometimes, so I plan on trying to get my first ever success hopefully later this week!

Chris


----------



## KConny (Oct 27, 2009)

4x4BLD: 10:15.16 
My second successful solve this year. Why in this thread? My goal wasn't mainly to solve it, but to get sub10. Oh well, a success is just as good?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> 3 DNFs today in the event: blindfolded 3x3x3 while driving
> 
> Two were off by a setup turn, and one was off by two permuted but twisted corners.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's so cool. I might try that on my bike 

Good luck trying to get your first success!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 2, 2009)

Double post + bump. Kill me.

4x4BLD DNF (10:58) Yes, sub-11 is in my reach. It had some bad recall delays and I missed a D2 somewhere, for the rest, it was solved! Watch out, Mats!


----------



## Slash (Nov 2, 2009)

4x4 bld in 14:11, off by 2 misoriented corners and 4 centers. SH*T!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 3, 2009)

AARRGGGHHH!!!!!!!

4x4BLD 9:53 DNF, off by r2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> AARRGGGHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> 4x4BLD 9:53 DNF, off by r2



Stackmat alert!

Seriously, I suggest you start doing the following:
1. Start a stopwatch.
2. Put your hands on a stackmat timer, and start it.
3. Memorize, don blindfold, and solve your 4x4x4 BLD.
4. Stop the stackmat.
5. Remove blindfold. If you made the stackmat, you can forget about stopping the stopwatch, and CELEBRATE!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 3, 2009)

Gimme a stackmat then.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Gimme a stackmat then.



Awww, you don't have one? I'm sorry. (I forgot how expensive they are outside the USA.)


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> AARRGGGHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> 4x4BLD 9:53 DNF, off by r2



Maarten, congrats on the close call! I've had DNFs like that, off by a single slice turn and no more, and I've had them more than once! Yes I know it is frustrating, but remember in BLD any practice is good practice. I know that your next sub-10 will not only be a success, but I think it will be even faster!

Good luck on your next sub-10. I'm totally yelling "Stackmat!" when you get it 

Chris


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 3, 2009)

My closest 4x4x4 blindfolded in competition was off by 4 pieces. Two centers and two corners. Memod one corner wrongly, such a noob mistake.

Video of the result from 0:05 to 0:30 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idv3swd5gyY.


----------



## LarsN (Nov 3, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > AARRGGGHHH!!!!!!!
> ...



Try again, Maarten. We all want to yell at you


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 3, 2009)

KEEP YELLIN!

9:09 DNF, off by 4 centers.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> KEEP YELLIN!
> 
> 9:09 DNF, off by 4 centers.



Oh wow, Maarten - you're getting GOOD! I can't wait to shout "Stackmat!"


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 3, 2009)

You'll have to wait anyway, I'm taking a little break from 4x4BLD now to work on a secret event.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 3, 2009)

KConny said:


> 4x4BLD: 10:15.16
> My second successful solve this year. Why in this thread? My goal wasn't mainly to solve it, but to get sub10. Oh well, a success is just as good?



Very good Daniel! That's a PB, is it not?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> KEEP YELLIN!
> 
> 9:09 DNF, off by 4 centers.



You had one 10+ and two sub-10 this week.
Even if the were DNF:s you seem to have made huge progress,
real huge. Memoing or solving or both?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 3, 2009)

I think both, but mostly memoing. The 9:09 had sub-5 memo!


----------



## LarsN (Nov 4, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> You'll have to wait anyway, I'm taking a little break from 4x4BLD now to work on a *secret event*.



5x5BLD? I like my 7th place 

Weekly competetion first scramble 5x5BLD: DNF (21:48) 
My fastest DNF yet, off by a cycle of x-centers


----------



## Chuck (Nov 4, 2009)

Whoa, Maarten.

Clearly I've lost.

Congratulations!

Recently I haven't practicing again, because I had just finished writing a book about speedcubing and BLD cubing. I've got a publisher too. I Hope everything goes well...

Maybe I'll post the book here in PDF.

But none of you could understand Indonesian, right?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 6, 2009)

Got a 2:02.xx yesterday, missed only because I did a 3-cycle of corners in the wrong direction 
At least I know I am really close to sub-2 now


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> You'll have to wait anyway, I'm taking a little break from 4x4BLD now to work on a secret event.



Ball in cup?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope, something else.

My first 6x6BLD attempt! Not surprisingly, DNF. Off by:

0 inner x-centers,
5 left obliques,
5 right obliques,
4 outer x-centers,
8 inner wing edges,
11 outer wing edges,
0 corners.

Too tired to do a post-mortem; time was 1:10:07.17 (pronounce one hour, ten minutes, seven seconds and seventeen hundreths)

The memo was about 40 minutes. Percentage of pieces solved: 78.29%


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Nope, something else.
> 
> My first 6x6BLD attempt! Not surprisingly, DNF. Off by:
> 
> ...



Awesome! I'm always happy to see someone else trying this. And not a bad time for first attempt, either! And considering you got most of the obliques and centers right, you know you can really do it - you're already good at wings, so it's not such a big deal that you missed them this time.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 6, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Nope, something else.
> 
> My first 6x6BLD attempt! Not surprisingly, DNF. Off by:
> 
> ...



Wow, you are already faster than I am. I've tried 5-6 times, all dnf:s. So now we can
see who comes first . Do the fifth solve in the weeklies, Mike and I do that. Now I
really have to concentrate on the next one 

Edit: Now we can soon get Arnaud to reinstall 6x6BLD in the weeklies


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, this one was the first scramble of the weekly (45). Sorry


----------



## TMOY (Nov 7, 2009)

First 4^3 BLD attempt yesterday for me, DNF in 28:15, off by 2 3-cycles of corners and 6 centers, but at least all wings were correct  I forgot to check the memo time but it was probably in the 10-15 minutes range.


----------



## Themancube (Nov 7, 2009)

*First one human cuber blindfolded on tv*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhXnBI7JSV0


----------



## blah (Nov 7, 2009)

*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:29.44, 1:07.44, 1:16.09, 1:15.93, 1:27.55, DNF, 1:05.25, 1:05.81, 1:36.55, 1:26.15, 1:07.30, DNF

Average of 12: DNF   

I fail. I just had to ****ing DNF that last one. I fail.

I have the entire average on tape if anyone's interested, including the part where I got really pissed with myself when I DNFed the last one


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 8, 2009)

First serious attempt at 3x3 BLD ended with four flipped edges! Hopefully I will get my first success later today.


----------



## Cuber3 (Nov 10, 2009)

Earlier I was aiming for just doing the edges on 3x3 BLD. I forgot the rest of my story about 2/3 of the way through. I took the blindfold off and I was expecting to have 7 or 8 correct edges, but there were only two. One of these was already solved from when I scrambled. The other was probably the first one I solved. The reason I screwed up was that I started with red in front, yellow on top and somehow managed to get white on front, red on top. 

I fail.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Nov 11, 2009)

Err 2 flipped edges... That let me down, but this time I'll get it 6th attempt here I come.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 12, 2009)

3:49.67 DNF, with 2 flipped edges T_T
My PB is 4:10 mannnn.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 12, 2009)

3x3 BLD: DNF (2:01)

It would be PB by 5 seconds. I'm getting closer to sub 2!! 

It was off by 3 edges, but the mistake was a lot bigger than it seems.

I didn't see a 2 cycle of edges in memo, and therefore I missed that there was parity aswell..


----------



## peterbat (Nov 12, 2009)

OK, third time I've *almost* gotten a 4x4 BLD. This time, it was a *corner execution* mistake. I wasn't paying close attention to my corner execution step, because I thought I probably screwed up my centers and edges, but they turned out to be correct (I do corners last). Nooo! Next time...

24:09 (~11 mins memo)


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 13, 2009)

First ever attempt at 3x3 BLD:
Scramble: D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 F' R' F D2 U F' L F' R' U B
Time: 30:26.78 ... 19:46.80 memo (direct visualisation) + 10:39.98 execution (old pochmann)
Result: *DNF* (four corners out) 

Better luck next time I guess...


----------



## Muesli (Nov 13, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> First ever attempt at 3x3 BLD:
> Scramble: D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 F' R' F D2 U F' L F' R' U B
> Time: 30:26.78 ... 19:46.80 memo (direct visualisation) + 10:39.98 execution (old pochmann)
> Result: *DNF* (four corners out)
> ...


Dang. That's close.


----------



## V-te (Nov 13, 2009)

First Entire cube BLD attempt.
DNF BIG TIME!!! 

I need to work on my corners.

Total Almost 1 hr 30 mins including memo. I was making sure I memorized carefully. Grrrr...!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 13, 2009)

V-te said:


> First Entire cube BLD attempt.
> DNF BIG TIME!!!
> 
> I need to work on my corners.
> ...



No worries on the DNF! My first BLD attempts were around 1.5 hours for 3x3x3 too. It is definitely worth it to stick with it. I can't even describe what your first full success is like. Picture the feeling of your personal best average of 10, but way more intense!

Also, a scrambled cube after taking off the blindfold doesn't necessarily mean that you messed up a number of times. It could also mean that you messed up something very early in the solve too.

Good luck with your BLD, and we hope your next post is in the BLD Accomplishments thread!

Chris


----------



## V-te (Nov 13, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > First Entire cube BLD attempt.
> ...



Thanks Chris.
I'm assuming that I messed up my corners because all my prior BLD attempts have been edges only, and that has been the only thing I have practiced. This was also my first time trying corners+edges, and during memo, I had to constantly keep refining my pieces because I realized I didn't memorize it right. During the solve, I visualized a piece and realized I had memorized it wrong, and that probably messed up a set-up move that I was performing. 

Is there an efficient way I can memo corners correctly? (aside from practice of course )


----------



## Mossar (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm very unhappy about my BLD times. I turned into M2 Method and now I have worse times and worse accuracy. When I was doing BLD with Old Pochmann, I had 50% chance to solve it blindfolded. Now I do it with 1/4 chance. I don't want to return to Old Pochmann, because I feel that execution in M2 is much more faster, but I don't know where I do mistakes. Maybe too fast execution or too fast remembering. 

Today I've decided to slow down and I've done BLD without problems, but it was something like 4.xx i think. After it I wanted to do BLD faster and I've done it in 3:48. Not bad for me, but I would like to do it often. After it I had 3 times DNF (about 3:30-3:50). With Old Pochmann I was doing this type of times without DNFs, now I have very big problem to do it. And I still don't have a time sub3 with M2.

I think there is always problem with one LETTER in edges. I always have corners solved (it's better part of BLD), but I always see that I have some edges unsolved. Maybe I think about 'A' letter and I remember 'B' or something like that.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 13, 2009)

Mossar said:


> I'm very unhappy about my BLD times. I turned into M2 Method and now I have worse times and worse accuracy. When I was doing BLD with Old Pochmann, I had 50% chance to solve it blindfolded. Now I do it with 1/4 chance.



One thing that helps me with the bigger cubes BLD, and I think it might help you, is to first go for 100% accuracy. You're not really shooting for 100% accuracy, really you're shooting for maybe around 66%-75%, but the idea is to first try to be accurate. Once you achieve the accuracy you want, then start to go just slightly faster on each solve. Your accuracy will go down again at first, but it will pick back up much more quickly each time you do this. Once you are back to 66%-75% again, then try to go a little bit faster even again.

Also the following is very important to remember:
Every solve is useful practice, whether it was a success or a DNF. You are still forcing your brain to focus at near 100% of its capability, and this is good practice. The outcome of the solve does not matter as much as "working out" your brain does.

Chris


----------



## peterbat (Nov 14, 2009)

<rant>Ugh. I tried another 4x4 bld and I was off by two swapped corners. How can I keep getting my edges and centers right and then forget to close off a corner cycle I broke into? I mean, I remembered to close off all my center and edge cycles, and those are more complicated for me...</rant>

24:39 (14:08) DNF.

I have the utmost respect for people that can consistently do this successfully.
Next time... for real this time...

If only I were as fast as you guys at this! Then it would at least take me less than twenty minutes to get my DNF. 

EDIT: If only corner and edge parity were tied together like they are on 3x3... Then I would have noticed during execution!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 14, 2009)

peterbat said:


> If only I were as fast as you guys at this! Then it would at least take me less than twenty minutes to get my DNF.



I was slower than you when I started. My first attempt (a DNF) was something like 88 minutes.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> peterbat said:
> 
> 
> > If only I were as fast as you guys at this! Then it would at least take me less than twenty minutes to get my DNF.
> ...



I think I had 12-15 hours worth of DNFs (most of which were very, very not solved) before I finally got a success. Just keep at it.


----------



## PM 1729 (Nov 14, 2009)

1:40.22 DNF
I was sure it was awesome,only 38 seconds memorisation and pretty fast corners execution.I just started with the wrong orientation.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 15, 2009)

2/7 in comp... self-explanatory.

Two DNFs on 7min 4x4 BLD, but 7min isn't fast.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 15, 2009)

I just did a 5x5x5 BLD. This is the first time I do it again after my first successful solve about 2 months ago.

I got the breakdowns:

1. Memo x centers: 03:04.10
2. Memo + centers: 03:42.40
3. Memo middle edges: 01:14.30
4. Memo wing edges: 02:21.40
5. Memo corners: 00:52.30
6. Refresh all: 04:36.30
7. Execution: 18:09.00
(too bad I didn't timed each execution steps)

TOTAL *33:59.90 (15:50.80).*

It could've been my new PB by 38 seconds, but it's not :fp, because I got this:

[My BLD scheme is Red on Front & Yellow on Top, BOY]







I need help on this, please see my post on Big Cubes BLD Discussion thread.


----------



## Truncator (Nov 15, 2009)

First 3x3 BLD attempt:

14:37.xx

I'm about to try again. Hopefully my next post is in the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 15, 2009)

Truncator said:


> First 3x3 BLD attempt:
> 
> 14:37.xx
> 
> I'm about to try again. Hopefully my next post is in the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread



GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!
I just had my first success. Don't get discouraged!


----------



## Truncator (Nov 15, 2009)

Aww.

Memo: ~7:35
Execution: 5:39.59
Total: 13:14.07

Off by five edges and two flipped corners


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> peterbat said:
> 
> 
> > If only I were as fast as you guys at this! Then it would at least take me less than twenty minutes to get my DNF.
> ...



Sometimes it's weird what can inspire you to keep blinding, but this certainly was one of those comments that really trigger me to keep training blind! Thanks Mike!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 16, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > peterbat said:
> ...



You're welcome - and congratulations on your very nice 5x5x5 BLD success! It took me something like 5 months of doing 3 5x5x5 BLD attempts per week to get my first sub-35.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 16, 2009)

2:30.xx DNF (off by an R perm) at the MIT competition 
I'll upload the video of it soon


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



And people, including myself, thought that I had patience, when doing 19 tries before a successfull. You are a great living proof of how practise makes perfect!


----------



## peterbat (Nov 17, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > peterbat said:
> ...



Thanks guys! Consistent failure is pretty frustrating. At least I have my health.

I may as well add two more failures to my list: two 4x4 bld DNFs at berkeley fall 2009, both of which were off by a single slice turn somewhere in the middle of my edges. The second was irritatingly close (forgot to undo a setup move while solving l-slice edges in both cases).

EDIT: See bld accomplishment thread


----------



## V-te (Nov 17, 2009)

2nd entire cube attempt. 

Tried a new memo system where I named the pieces, so this might've caused some confusion. Also, My sister came into the room while I was doing it and actually stayed and watched, so I lost a bit of concentration. I recorded it and saw that I messed up at the last edge. So That, along with some faulty corner setup moves, contributed. The [good?] thing is that my time was 63 mins instead of 93. I need to work on the corners!!!!!!! I will master BLD!!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2009)

V-te said:


> 2nd entire cube attempt.
> 
> Tried a new memo system where I named the pieces, so this might've caused some confusion. Also, My sister came into the room while I was doing it and actually stayed and watched, so I lost a bit of concentration. I recorded it and saw that I messed up at the last edge. So That, along with some faulty corner setup moves, contributed. The [good?] thing is that my time was 63 mins instead of 93. I need to work on the corners!!!!!!! I will master BLD!!!!



Don't worry about the DNF, remember every solve in BLD is good practice no matter what the outcome. Also, with your positive attitude you will definitely master BLD!

Chris


----------



## Slash (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll kill myself...

Multi BLD with 7 cubes.
Time was 1:06:21
yes, it's over 1 hour I know.
the result at 1:00:00 was 4/7, 7th, 5th cube wrong, 1st unsolved.
but at 1:06:21 my result was something else.
during the execution of the first cube, I've "found out" I mistaked the cornerorientation on the 4th. So I solved the 1st cube, went back, and twisted 2 corners unticlockwise. I stopped the timer, took off the blindfold, and saw the following:
1st solved
2nd solved
3rd solved
and...
4th 2 corners twisted UNTICLOCKWISE!!! I shouldnt have done this f***ing alg, or just should have been thinking only about the cube I'm solving!!! F***!!!
5th 3-cycle of edges
6th solved
7th another stupid mistake I often do: I do a mistake on the last memorized, first solved cube. damn. It's just a "regular" bld!!!:S

*4/7*

btw Im kinda happy with the time and with that this is not DNF(it counts 1 point)


----------



## V-te (Nov 19, 2009)

3rd entire cube attempt. 

But...
The reason I didn't finish was because I messed up the Y perm on my first corner. I felt good about everything else. There were some edges flipped (2) but I think if I wouldn't've messed up on the corner, it would've been a close DNF. 

I need a new memo system that is effective. Any help please? I will try again tonight before I sleep and post that DNF here


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 19, 2009)

V-te said:


> 3rd entire cube attempt.
> 
> I need a new memo system that is effective. Any help please? I will try again tonight before I sleep and post that DNF here



I have given every sticker a letter, put the letters together four by four, and put them in a Loci-system.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_of_loci


----------



## Themancube (Nov 19, 2009)

First one cuber blindfolded tv

The top one no name........ return of the cube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhXnBI7JSV0


----------



## V-te (Nov 19, 2009)

4th entire cube attempt. 

All edges +1 corner solved!!! =) I'm finally getting closer. Started using a journey method, so my memo was 56:40 mins this time and execution was 6:Xy.ZZ. Total time being 1:02:51 ( I was being careful). I incorrectly inserted a corner, and realized this when it came time to insert the correct corner. The correct corner was misoriented and I was able to correctly orient it, so looks like I'm getting better at it. 

Getting closer!!!! I will have my BLD solve!!!! =)


----------



## Jude (Nov 23, 2009)

GRRRRRR. My 2nd ever 4x4x4 BLD attempt in competition, and a success would get me NR by default.

I'd solved centres and edges, with just corners left to do with Old Pochmann. Had to do 7 Y-perms so I had parity, and guess what I did? AN R PERM!!! I'll not forgive myself until I get a success in competition.

31 minutes with just 2 corners switched 


Oh and also I would've got Multi BLD NR if I'd succeeded but I got 1/3 with one failure being a T perm off, and one being a J perm off. fml


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 23, 2009)

I would feel bad for you, Jude, but what you did was just dumb, sorry 

Do you know what went wrong on your multi BLD failures?


----------



## Jude (Nov 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I would feel bad for you, Jude, but what you did was just dumb, sorry
> 
> Do you know what went wrong on your multi BLD failures?



I know, people kept saying "unlucky" to me and I always responded with "I wasn't unlucky, I'm just an idiot".

Re: multi BLD, the one that was a T perm off I just forgot to finish off my last cycle, and the one that was a J perm off I have no idea what went wrong..


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 23, 2009)

First day with M2 on 3x3. 2 complete fails and 1 that was off by 4 flipped edges. Wow.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 24, 2009)

Argh, 1:15.53 DNF with 2 flipped edges, I'm getting these incredible times more and more these days, I expect a sub-1 solve soon


----------



## aronpm (Nov 24, 2009)

I have had a few blindfold failures over the past week. I've been trying to get a successful M2 solve (I used to do Old Pochmann for edges). Quite a few times I messed up with the setup moves to shoot to LB and RB (the worst edges to shoot to, in my opinion). That happened about three times. I did another solve with M2 and... the four bottom edges were flipped. 

Tonight I tried my second MultiBLD attempt (2 cubes). First cube was off by three edges, and I forgot the order of edges in the second cube. 

My first successful M2 solve will happen eventually... or maybe I should stick to Old Pochmann for a while.


----------



## Slash (Nov 24, 2009)

Road to 5x5 BLD:





Video description:
everything in the video about the result... Total time: 39:27 (31:10 memo, 8:17 exec)
I use freestyle-ish commutators for centers(with 4 buffers), Old Pochmann for corners, r2 for wings, 3-cycle or M2 for middle edges(in this vid I used 3-cycle)

sorry for the quality, I recorded this with my mobile...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 26, 2009)

@ Slash
That's pretty fast execution, Slash. My first 5x5x5 BLD were 15:28 minutes memo and 19:09 execution. Good luck on your next solve.

Today's Failure:

After 3 months without practicing multi:

*Multi BLD 11/13 in 58:03.10*







Memorization: 35:27.00
- First 6 cubes & refresh: 15:59.20
- Last 7 cubes & refresh: 19:27.80
Execution: 22:36.00
TOTAL: 58:03.10

Cube #4: forgot to do parity fix (very stupid mistake)
Cube #5: I didn't have a clue where I've done wrong. I hate this feeling.

Next time will be better.

Tim, I'm start practicing...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 26, 2009)

Tu quoque, Trombi?

It won't take long before I won't stand a chance staying in the top-3 of Europe...


----------



## Isbit (Nov 26, 2009)

Multi 3 cubes
27 minutes, so OK time
on the first cube I got a flipped edge, so my buffer edge ended up flipped as well

second cube: forgot the memo, so I counted all the pieces i remembered and ended up with two edges that weren't in my memo and tried to fix them and hope for the best. Three edges in the wrong positions and two edges unplaced and flipped (if I remember correctly)

Third cube: Two flipped edges

so the result was 0/3, with less than ten pieces off. If only they had been on the same cube...:fp


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 26, 2009)

Slash said:


> Road to 5x5 BLD:



Not far off, you'll soon get it. And as Chuck says, so fast execution!


----------



## Gunnar (Nov 26, 2009)

I've gotten 2/2 once in multi-BLD, and I want to improve my time, but just seem to get failures. I've had 1/2 with small mistakes on one cube 7 times in two days, all attempts 2-3 min faster than my only success.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 26, 2009)

Gunnar said:


> I've gotten 2/2 once in multi-BLD, and I want to improve my time, but just seem to get failures. I've had 1/2 with small mistakes on one cube 7 times in two days, all attempts 2-3 min faster than my only success.



Maybe you think it is a silly comment, but Multi in its nature is more about accuracy 
than speed. 3/3 in 30 minutes is better than 2/2 in 5 minutes. (And I know that you know that) So why don't you go for that instead? High speed is something you really have got already!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

First time attempting 3 cubes. 2/3 in 32 minutes (outside allowed time of 10 mins per cube). Had 3 corners flipped on 3rd cube. Soooo close!


----------



## Isbit (Nov 29, 2009)

third try 3 cubes multi.
i always ends up with two unoriented pieces at 2 cubes! this time I got 0/3 beacuse i slipped with my fingers on the first cube while solving. last time I got 1/3 (with two unoriented pieces at two cubes, of course!) first try was also 0/3 (see my previous post).

I think I have to practise breaking into new cycles, because that's when I get it wrong.

(not sure what preposition i should use between pieces and cubes, is "at" correct?)


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok, so I realize that it is very rare that I post in this thread. This is not because I am super accurate or anything silly like that, but because I don't usually track my DNFs. However, I am absolutely mystified as to the cause of this most recent DNF.

I was doing a 5x5x5 BLD solve using the new optimizing center orientation approach discovered by Stefan, and discussed at length by Chester. Recently Daniel and I have decided to incorporate this into BH.

So my DNF looks like this:
All 3x3x3 pieces (including central most centers) are solved.
All wings are solved except for a stupid error on one of the cycles. Basically, they should all be solved if I wasn't making stupid mistakes.

And now the mystifying part: The movable center pieces are completely scrambled! I have 5 solved after the scramble, when probably 8 or so were solved before the scramble.

:confused:

I know I didn't do triple layer MES turns when solving the central most centers, and the move I did to solve centralmost centers is supercube safe (verified on my 5x5x5 supercube).

Can anyone help offer ideas how this could have happened? The only other possible explanation I can think of is a total and utter memo fail, of epic proportions. I'm hoping it was some weird kind of solving error that I have just never done before. My recall of what I memorized for centers was quick and easy. So the only other thought I have now is maybe I memo'd x-centers as t-centers or something :fp like that.

Has anyone ever had such a DNF before?

Chris


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 30, 2009)

I always rescramble the cube again, refresh memo, and try to reconstruct the solve you did again, then you will find what went wrong. That you scrambled some already solved pieces points out a memo error, I don't think you really made any incredible execution mistakes. I think you mixed up x-centers and +-centers, that seems like the most plausible solution.


----------



## Truncator (Dec 4, 2009)

Noooo... 

3x3 BLD off by four edges in ~13 minutes. First time I've ever gotten all of the corners, but my memo method is so bad I don't like trying.


----------



## Isbit (Dec 4, 2009)

seventh try 3 multi, 2/3 in approx. 25 minutes.
First cube was off by ONE corner (+buffer piece)! Frustrating


----------



## aronpm (Dec 5, 2009)

I tried my first full 4x4x4 BLD solve. I spent an hour memorizing centres, 50 minutes memorizing edges and about 10 minutes to memorize corners and do revision. Execution took about 20 minutes. Besides being my first full attempt, it was the first time I'd attempted to solve the centres blindfolded.

All the corners were solved (it would have just been embarrassing otherwise). It was off by 14 centres (although some have been clearly scrambled, so I must have had an execution mistake). It was also off by 10 edges (probably caused by the centre mistake and another mistake). 

Oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 5, 2009)

I tried a 3x3x3-edges-written-semiBLD solve. Off by 2 flipped edges.

I can't wait until I'm confident enough to try a full BLD!


----------



## V-te (Dec 5, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I tried a 3x3x3-edges-written-semiBLD solve. Off by 2 flipped edges.
> 
> I can't wait until I'm confident enough to try a full BLD!




As soon as you get your first edges only, start trying the whole cube.


My failures for today:

DNF big time today at school. 
DNF right now. Everything in correct place, but off by 2 misoriented corners. Grr! Lol. I tried Rhanza's memo system. It really works! =)

2 sucessful, 2 failures, so far I have 50% accuracy... I will get better!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 6, 2009)

First whole cube attempt. Written down though to help with memo, but didn't read.
2 corners were twisted, and 2 edges flipped, 3 in wrong spots. So, 7 pieces off. Only 11 minutes, as I found it really easy to memo with it written down. Once I get a written down solve, I'll try no paper soon. Memo was 5:20.


----------



## V-te (Dec 6, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> First whole cube attempt. Written down though to help with memo, but didn't read.
> 2 corners were twisted, and 2 edges flipped, 3 in wrong spots. So, 7 pieces off. Only 11 minutes, as I found it really easy to memo with it written down. Once I get a written down solve, I'll try no paper soon. Memo was 5:20.



Nice. =) I don't understand how you memo so fast, even with it written down. 
How do you memorize the cube?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 6, 2009)

V-te said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > First whole cube attempt. Written down though to help with memo, but didn't read.
> ...



Letters corners. Edges numbers. If you write it down, I can just come up with a sentence to remember, and then a stream of numbers for edges. I'm bad at edges though. For corners, I don't have a good way of memoing orientation. How do you do it?


----------



## V-te (Dec 6, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



For Edges, I Have a letter system. 

UL = A
LU = A'
UB =B
BU = B'
UF= C
FU = C'
UR= D
RU = D'
FL = E
LF = E'
FR = F
RF= F'
FD = G
DF= G'
RD = H
DR= H'
RB= I
BR= I'
LB = J
BL= J'
LD= K
DL= K'
BD= L
DB = L'

For corners, I use something I call tap-and-go. I tap the first color, then I tap the place where it's supposed to go, and then I tap the place where the next piece goes and so on. Once I get down the taps, I repeat them until I feel comfortable, and put on the blindfold, and go. I usually take about 5 mins with tap-and-go, but I just started using it. It's effective for me.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 6, 2009)

V-te said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



I suck at taps. I use just say, AB ED for corners.
That would mean sending A (the buffer) to B, then B would be in buffer and I send to E, then so on. For edges.
1'8 23 5'7'
This would mean flip one and send to 8 (1 is buffer), then 8 to 2, 2 to 3, 3 to 5, 5 flip and send to 7, then continue. I would be flipping 7. By flip, I mean, the fastest way, or way I normally use for no flip, but with flip I put it in flipped. I might try your edges system, though your corners system seems inefficient. Also, I solve corners first, which apparently is weird, so I need to check how to deal with parity, when doing corners first.


----------



## V-te (Dec 6, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I suck at taps. I use just say, AB ED for corners.
> That would mean sending A (the buffer) to B, then B would be in buffer and I send to E, then so on. For edges.
> 1'8 23 5'7'
> This would mean flip one and send to 8 (1 is buffer), then 8 to 2, 2 to 3, 3 to 5, 5 flip and send to 7, then continue. I would be flipping 7. By flip, I mean, the fastest way, or way I normally use for no flip, but with flip I put it in flipped. I might try your edges system, though your corners system seems inefficient. Also, I solve corners first, which apparently is weird, so I need to check how to deal with parity, when doing corners first.



Hmm.. I see, I feel more comfortable with letters, and I think tap-and-go has potential, so I will continue practicing it. As for the corners first, If you get parity, you can start the edges by doing the same R perm, then when the edges are solved, the parity will go away. It doesn't matter if you do the fix at the end.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 6, 2009)

I had a long post written out, but my browser crashed, so I'll summarize.

@V-te: I also memorize the corners sometimes with 'taps'. It is much faster than memorizing orientation and permutation, as well as during the solve. I also suggest, if you aren't already, solve corners first and memorize corners last. This lets you do the least amount of effort for memorizing the corners. But, if you're doing multiBLD, memorize with items in rooms. For everything. With the edges, if you're going to do letters, I suggest ditching the A/A' thing and just going with A/B. More letters, but less 'primes' to get in the way.

@ZB_FTW!!!: For corner orientation, I suggest reading Lucas Garron's page on corner orientation. He's got some good stuff in his BLD pages.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 6, 2009)

V-te said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I suck at taps. I use just say, AB ED for corners.
> ...


Ahh, thanks, that cleared a bit up. I'll give taps ago, but I don't think it will work.

Edit: Thanks, will do.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just did the most awesome BLD.
I memorized everything, then I put on my blindfold. Then I forgot.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 6, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I just did the most awesome BLD.
> I memorized everything, then I put on my blindfold. Then I forgot.




LOL 
It often happens when we rush memo too fast.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

3 attempts at edges only 3x3x3 BLD yesterday. 1 outright failure, 2 edges wrong and 2 edges flipped.

It's getting there! I spent about 5 minutes memorising each.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > I just did the most awesome BLD.
> ...


No no, I'm used to memorizing everything in about 2 minutes maybe. This time I failed  I made up though, got a 3:09 success a while after that 


Musli4brekkies said:


> 3 attempts at edges only 3x3x3 BLD yesterday. 1 outright failure, 2 edges wrong and 2 edges flipped.
> 
> It's getting there! I spent about 5 minutes memorising each.


Be a man, do the whole thing!


----------



## blah (Dec 6, 2009)

Epic fail: 0/4 multiBLD at Carnegie Mellon


----------



## Micael (Dec 6, 2009)

blah said:


> Epic fail: 0/4 multiBLD at Carnegie Mellon



I guess you tried to stackmat it...


----------



## Micael (Dec 6, 2009)

Chuck said:


> *Multi BLD 11/13 in 58:03.10*
> 
> Memorization: 35:27.00
> - First 6 cubes & refresh: 15:59.20
> ...



Awesome memo time, but I think you can cut couple of minutes in the execution.


----------



## shelley (Dec 7, 2009)

I attempted a 5x5 BLD today. While setting up a parity fix at the end, the cube slipped out of my hands. Epic fail.


----------



## Micael (Dec 7, 2009)

shelley said:


> I attempted a 5x5 BLD today. While setting up a parity fix at the end, the cube slipped out of my hands. Epic fail.



It once happen to me with a 4x4x4, but on the very first alg!!! I know it is painfull (especially, you did the 5x5x5). Well, at least you tried it


----------



## Slash (Dec 7, 2009)

shelley said:


> I attempted a 5x5 BLD today. While setting up a parity fix at the end, the cube slipped out of my hands. Epic fail.



Would it have been solved?
try again and slow down at the end


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 7, 2009)

aronpm said:


> I tried my first full 4x4x4 BLD solve. I spent an hour memorizing centres, 50 minutes memorizing edges and about 10 minutes to memorize corners and do revision. Execution took about 20 minutes. Besides being my first full attempt, it was the first time I'd attempted to solve the centres blindfolded.
> 
> All the corners were solved (it would have just been embarrassing otherwise). It was off by 14 centres (although some have been clearly scrambled, so I must have had an execution mistake). It was also off by 10 edges (probably caused by the centre mistake and another mistake).
> 
> Oh well. Maybe next time.



That takes some stamina!!! Not a very bad result either for a first. And you can be assured that if you continue to try it your times will get very much better "almost by themselves" (not that that is very important in itself, solving the cube is)


----------



## Micael (Dec 7, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > I tried my first full 4x4x4 BLD solve. I spent an hour memorizing centres, 50 minutes memorizing edges and about 10 minutes to memorize corners and do revision. Execution took about 20 minutes. Besides being my first full attempt, it was the first time I'd attempted to solve the centres blindfolded.
> ...



That is will! Keep going!


----------



## V-te (Dec 7, 2009)

3x3 DNF at the bus. 

It's weird how I never get a success in public... 
Memo was about 10 mins though, I'm getting better at it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 8, 2009)

Tried Speed BLD:

Scramble: L R U2 B' D2 B R' B2 F R' B U' B F L2 D2 L' F B D' R L U' B' R'
Solve:
x2'yF'R'B'L2F2'D'
U'L'RU'R'L
LUL'U'LUL'
yRU'R'U'LUL'
U2LF2'L'U2LFL'U2LF2L'
x'RU'R'DRUR'D'x
U'R'U2RU2'R'FRUR'U'R'F'R2

Also, 2BLD:
28.96, DNF, DNF, 28.93, DNF, 33.68, 22.30, DNF, 23.93, 35.21, 28.55, 32.02, 29.19, (52.61), 33.27, 42.27, DNF, (21.27), 26.33, DNF

Not enough for an avg12.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 8, 2009)

Micael said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > *Multi BLD 11/13 in 58:03.10*
> ...




Thank you, Micael.
Yes, me and my slow fingers.


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 8, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Tried Speed BLD:
> 
> Scramble: L R U2 B' D2 B R' B2 F R' B U' B F L2 D2 L' F B D' R L U' B' R'
> Solve:
> ...



Oh, that's sad, to be so close! The rest was great!



> Also, 2BLD:
> 28.96, DNF, DNF, 28.93, DNF, 33.68, 22.30, DNF, 23.93, 35.21, 28.55, 32.02, 29.19, (52.61), 33.27, 42.27, DNF, (21.27), 26.33, DNF
> 
> Not enough for an avg12.



What's 2bld? Only R and U-Layer?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 8, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> What's 2bld? Only R and U-Layer?



Joking? 

Solving the 2x2 cube blindfolded?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 8, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> What's 2bld? *Only R and U-Layer?*



That would be 2-gen BLD, and it's awesome! I think my fastest attempt is about 2:30. I use an inefficient method, but it's still fun to try!

Chris


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 9, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > What's 2bld? Only R and U-Layer?
> ...


Oops! 



cmhardw said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > What's 2bld? *Only R and U-Layer?*
> ...



There probably aren't officiall rules, but are you allowed to solve with not only R and U?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol! Total memory fail.

Memorised edges, fine. My story was easy to remember.

Memo corners, right. Got them.

Revision, all good. Parity count, no parity. I might get a solve!

Starts turning... What's the first word again?

:fp:fp:fp


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 9, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> There probably aren't officiall rules, but are you allowed to solve with not only R and U?



You must scramble using only R and U turns, and you must solve using only R and U turns. You memorize and solve as you would on a regular blindfolded solve.

One of my favorite blindfolded events to be honest, though since it isn't official I rarely practice it.

Chris


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 9, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > There probably aren't officiall rules, but are you allowed to solve with not only R and U?
> ...



Nah, Lucas was doing 2x2BLD.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 9, 2009)

I spent half of lunch time (lunch goes for 45 minutes) at school doing bld (behind my back sitting down) and when I put it down finished after all that time, excited because I didn't forget anything, I yelled, "YES!" thinking it was my first success. Then the person who was sitting opposite me said, what d' ya mean "YES!" 'tis not solved. 
Grrrr.... back 2 corners were twisted. I had twisted those two the wrong way, thinking, R' D' R D x2 twisted cw, and D' R' D R twisted ccw.
Grrr.... stupid me.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 9, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Sakarie said:
> ...



The laugh is on me obiously   I will not even do a palm.
You can always learn something new.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 9, 2009)

Tried a 5x5BLD, was about to finish the x-centers at around 8:30, then got a center twist in the middle of an algorithm.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

2x2 BLD fail lol


----------



## Cuber3 (Dec 12, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Second serious BLD attempt, and three edges off! 49:52, even though I wasn't going for speed. I am still kinda happy, though. I was using a basic letters and numbers memo system, and during my solve I kept having to go "A, B, C, D..." to find which piece was which. To see what state my cube is in hold red in front, yellow on top, and do B2 U' L' R B2 L R' U' B2. 

Should I be happy with the effort? I am pretty much, anyway.

Edit: Also, Old Pochmann FTW!


----------



## pappas (Dec 12, 2009)

Cuber3 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Second serious BLD attempt, and three edges off! 49:52, even though I wasn't going for speed. I am still kinda happy, though. I was using a basic letters and numbers memo system, and during my solve I kept having to go "A, B, C, D..." to find which piece was which. To see what state my cube is in hold red in front, yellow on top, and do B2 U' L' R B2 L R' U' B2.
> 
> Should I be happy with the effort? I am pretty much, anyway.



I'd be happy if I were you. I've never got very close because I seriously suck at edges. It's wierd though because even though I never succeed I'm always sub 10 min pretty easily. My DNF's are getting worse because I'm trying to switch to 3OP corners.


----------



## LarsN (Dec 13, 2009)

First try 7x7x7BLD.

Tried really hard not to make mistakes. Memo ~90 min, exe ~45 min.

Of by ~10%, mostly on different centers.

I was almost happy I didn't get it, because it didn't feel right to get it first try. I will try again, just don't know when. Visual memo fried my brain during this solve


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 13, 2009)

WAT

Also, 2 DNFs at the Hague Open, 1:49 and 1:54. 1:49 was off by 2 corners and 3 edges, the 1:54 off by 2 corners (which I had memo'd, but forgotten to execute )


----------



## LarsN (Dec 13, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> WAT



Yeah  I've always said that you couldn't do bigger than 5x5 visually, but now that I've tried I think I will get it some time. In fact that just became a goal of mine


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 13, 2009)

Hrm, 10:50 5x5 BLD DNF.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 13, 2009)

LarsN said:


> I was almost happy I didn't get it, because it didn't feel right to get it first try.



Yeah, shame on István! 

Anyway: Well done! You will get that one too eventaully!  Maybe even before you get a successful 4x4x4 blind in competition.


----------



## LarsN (Dec 13, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > I was almost happy I didn't get it, because it didn't feel right to get it first try.
> ...



Yes, because István is much more accurate then me, so I didn't deserve to get it first try. I guess part of the happy feeling was that the cube didn't just look completly scrambled as I feared 

I WILL get the 4x4x4 next time...oh yes...next time...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 13, 2009)

LarsN said:


> First try 7x7x7BLD.
> 
> Tried really hard not to make mistakes. Memo ~90 min, exe ~45 min.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I 7x7 is not easy (I've tried once too with worse result and approx. the same time). But how you can do this pure visual I cannot fathom. 

Nice try!


----------



## LarsN (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Mats 

I was very worried about mixing the centers during memo, but that wasn't a problem when I got started. I memo'ed 4 2-cycles at a time and then recalled everything I had memoed so far. This way I worked my way slowly but safely through everything. I think recalling a lot is not a big issue with visual because you can do it really fast.
Everything got stored in long term memory. I could recall it now I think, 14 hours later


----------



## Chuck (Dec 13, 2009)

I suck at single BLD. 

1. 1:57.69 (37.30)
2. 1:54.21 (40.31)
3. 2:08.93 (54.44)
4. 2:03.68 (44.49)
5. 2:00.65 (46.07)
6. 1:44.24 (40.61)
7. 1:54.02 (46.54)
8. 2:17.69 (48.63)
9. DNF, missed 1 flipped edge
10. 1:48.41 (43.21)
11. 1:55.36 (47.33)
12. DNF, forgot 1 flipped corner & parity fix


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2009)

LarsN said:


> First try 7x7x7BLD.
> 
> Tried really hard not to make mistakes. Memo ~90 min, exe ~45 min.
> 
> Of by ~10%, mostly on different centers.


Visual 7x7x7 BLD is amazing. Awesome try!



Swordsman Kirby said:


> Hrm, 10:50 5x5 BLD DNF.


You could be frighteningly good at this if you actually tried.



Chuck said:


> I suck at single BLD.


No you don't; I do. I'm about the same as you and I've been doing it for a couple years longer than you have.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 13, 2009)

I tried a 3x3x3 BLD solve before I leave today (I need to get a book), and it was awesome. Too bad it was a DNF. (I usually try a solve before school. Especially before tests or exams.)

Time was 2:59.13, about 1:30 faster than my current PB. When I was memorizing corner permutation, I saw DRB and thought it was UBR, so I ended my memorization there, and didn't see parity. So I ended with UBR/DRB and DF/UB swapped. 

I also got 6 DNFs in a row last night, and it was the first time I'd tried so many in succession.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2009)

*Multi BLD 14/16* in 67:33.51 (35:09.50).







I can't 

Scramble:
1. L2 U' L' F U F' L2 F' R U L2 U F2 D U2 F' L2 F D B F2 L2 R' U'
2. F2 U B' L D' U2 B' D F' L R2 D2 R' D2 B D' L B' F L R2 D L2 U2
3. D R' B D U L U F' L2 B2 L' D2 U L2 R' U' R' U2 L' D' U2 R' F U'
4. L2 R B2 D F' D2 L U2 L2 R2 F D' U2 F2 R D' L' R2 D' B R' B2 F2 R2
5. F2 U2 R' B R2 D' L2 B2 F L F' L2 D2 U2 R2 B L F U2 B' F2 R2 B U'
6. L D2 B L2 B' L B' U F2 U B' R B U L2 R' U' B' L D' U L' F R'
7. R' D' U2 F2 D2 L U' R2 D L2 R B' L R2 U L2 R' F' D L2 U' L2 R2 F
8. U R2 B F2 D U2 B F2 R' D L' B2 F L R2 D' B2 U F2 D' U R' F U'
9. B D2 L F D' L2 R F' U' B U2 L' R B L2 R' D' L R2 U R' B2 F D2 
10. R U L2 R2 B2 L2 D U' B' L' B2 R D' U2 R D' B' R' U' F2 D2 U' R2 B2
11. L U B' R' F2 L' R' D' R' B' U2 B' D U2 B' R B2 F' D' U F2 L2 R F
12. B2 R U' R2 U' F' L2 R2 B' L' F' U2 B D' U2 L R' D' R' B' L F' D' U2
13. L2 R F2 D2 L' D' U L2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 U B2 F2 D2 U2 L B F' D2 U F2
14. R B2 F2 D U B L' F L' D L R' U L U R' U2 B R2 D U2 L' B' L
15. B2 R B F' U R' B2 L2 D L2 F' L' B' F2 D L' U2 R2 D U2 L' B' R F
16. L2 R2 B L U' F R' D2 R U' F L' F U' L U' L2 R' U2 R2 U2 F R' D2

Cube #4 : remembered wrong on the last corner target
Cube #7 : forgot the first 4 corner targets, but knew the last 4 :fp

Well at least I've tried...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 14, 2009)

Chuck said:


> *Multi BLD 14/16* in 67:33.51 (35:09.50).



I wouldn't consider it as a failure.  



Chuck said:


> I can't



Sure you can!

How many minutes you spent on recalling delays? Did you want to do it in an hour or you didn't care?


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Sure you can!
> 
> How many minutes you spent on recalling delays? Did you want to do it in an hour or you didn't care?




It wasn't recalling delays... it's my slow fingers  I almost had no delays.
I wanted to do it as fast as I can, but it still 2 minutes solving per cube.

But thank you, with more practice, yes I think I can


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2009)

Heh. With execution that slow, I have no doubt that in a few months, you'll be doing 16 easily. Very nice job.


----------



## Micael (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice try Chuck.
What is you method Chuck? M2 and Y perm?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 14, 2009)

Bawww.

1st ever attempt at a full BLD. Epic, epic failure. I think I stuffed up a setup move during corners.

1 corner correct, 5 edges correct. Sigh.

Time to go again I think.


----------



## peterbat (Dec 17, 2009)

First ever 5x5 BLD attempt!!: 

...DNF (1:26:xx, ~55:xx memo)

That took *forever*! I was off by a three cycle of middle edges and a three cycle of T-centers. Actually, I thought I was certain to be off by more than that on my first try, so I'm happy about this.

Memo method: Visual corners, letter pair edges, visual T and X centers. My T and X centers kept mixing in my head during memo. Most of my memo time was devoted to untangling the T centers from the X centers.

I'm not sure when my next attempt will be 









To think that Mike Hughey can successfully solve a 7x7 blind in significantly less time... my respect for him will never diminish!


----------



## Chuck (Dec 17, 2009)

Micael said:


> Very nice try Chuck.
> What is you method Chuck? M2 and Y perm?




M2 for edges, Y and J perms for corners.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2009)

peterbat said:


> First ever 5x5 BLD attempt!!:
> 
> ...DNF (1:26:xx, ~55:xx memo)
> 
> That took *forever*! I was off by a three cycle of middle edges and a three cycle of T-centers. Actually, I thought I was certain to be off by more than that on my first try, so I'm happy about this.



Congratulations - that's a really good first attempt! My first 4x4x4 BLD attempt took just slightly longer than that - 88 minutes. Believe me, you get faster quickly at first.


----------



## LarsN (Dec 17, 2009)

peterbat said:


> First ever 5x5 BLD attempt!!:
> 
> ...DNF (1:26:xx, ~55:xx memo)
> 
> ...



Nice try 

When I use visual for centers I tap with my fingers on the cube. For the x centers I almost tap as far out as the corners to make sure I don't mix up with the + centers.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 18, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!






Damn you BLD gods. DAMN YOU!

2nd ever attempt.


----------



## peterbat (Dec 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> Damn you BLD gods. DAMN YOU!
> 
> 2nd ever attempt.



... congratulations on a near success


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang...

3rd time lucky? :confused:


----------



## Slash (Dec 20, 2009)

9:52 4x4 DNF, I did a setup wrong and messed up some centers. 6 min memo.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 20, 2009)

4x4 bld DNF . I forgot the alg to swap UFl and BUl in the middle of executing it . I had everything else right. Don't know the time, but it was at the Melbourne cube meetup at Melbourne central.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 22, 2009)

4x4 BLD DNF

I don't expect everyone to read all of this  But thanks if you do 

I just did my first attempt on the 4x4 blindfolded today. I was really unsure about the centers, since I'd only tried doing the centers blindfolded once, and it was a DNF...

anyway, I was handscrambling just to see how many centers that could be solved on average. After trying 5 or 6 times I had gotten 6-8 all the time, then all of a sudden I got 10 (if I remember correctly) and I just decided to try doing the whole thing blindfolded. 

I started out with memoing the corners, which I do visually. Then I memorized the edges, then the centers. I started solving the centers, and I remembered everything very clearly. Then I did the edges, still remembering everything I memorized. Then I started solving the corners, which I also remembered, but then when I got the the 6th or so corner I couldn't remember if I was going to switch with the yellow or the green, I chose yellow because I was pretty sure that was correct. It turned out that it was wrong.  I also forgot to fix parity, which I had remembered to memorize. So the total number of pieces that weren't solved was 6, 2 corners and 4 edges (2 3x3 edges). 

I was really shocked by the time. I thought it would take a little more than 30 minutes at least. The time was 22:56.70. I didn't look at the time for memo, but I will next time 

I was really happy about the result and I will definitely get it soon!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow Simon, that's really close for a first full attempt! I recommend doing corners first though, that avoids stupid mistakes like these, that's especially good if you memo corners visually because visual memo tends to stay in your head for a shorter time. But for the rest, great try! You'll get it next time!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 22, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Wow Simon, that's really close for a first full attempt! I recommend doing corners first though, that avoids stupid mistakes like these, that's especially good if you memo corners visually because visual memo tends to stay in your head for a shorter time. But for the rest, great try! You'll get it next time!



Thanks for the advice 

What method should I use for corners then?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 22, 2009)

Trick I learned from David:

If you use Old Pochmann for corners, each target you shoot to does a U' to the centers. If you have done, say, 7 targets, you would have done U'7 to the centers, which is essentially U. So to get the centers in their original state, you have to do U' again. Then you solve centers, and then you do U again to fix the corners. Corner permutation parity is fixed between centers and edges.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 22, 2009)

I got another DNF.

This time it was off by 7 pieces. 

3 edges and 4 centers. So I got the corners right!  hehe

I think I might have messed up on a setup move while solving the centers or something but I'm not sure. 

The time was worse this time though. 28:52. I had a really hard time recalling the centers and I had a paus of probably close to 5 minutes in the edges 

I need to learn the persons/actions of my centers a little bit better. 

Oh well. I'll do another try later


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 22, 2009)

Had my fastest DNF on 4x4 so far... 9:55 (not done on stackmat ) , but I missed one threecycle of edges, but everything else were perfect...


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2009)

Getting back into trying 4x4 BLD again. Just tried to do the centers to start and it was an abysmal failure. I am awful at commutators.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 23, 2009)

My 3rd attempt on Multi BLD DNF!!! 1st cube solved but 2nd cube 2 corners unoriented NOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Isbit (Dec 23, 2009)

I've done 10 tries at 3 cubes multi, and at least three of those have been of by two corners oh well, better luck the next ten tries


----------



## babyle (Dec 23, 2009)

L' D2 U2 B2 R' F2 B D U R' B' L' B2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 U F2 U2 F' U2 B D 
1:56 DNF . Try the scramble there are 3 edges solved, 2 corners solved, and 1 corner misorientated.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 24, 2009)

4BLD DNF 14:14

I think memo was 9 minutes.

I really thought it'd be solved, but 13 pieces were wrong..  I think I messed up on a setup slice move..

This is more than 4 minutes faster than my second fastest time  I guess I'm improving quickly..  Although the scramble was lucky too..


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 24, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 24, 2009)

I started learning BLD yesterday (Old Pochmann).
Today I attempted an edges only BLD solve...
DNF...
2 switched edges... Off by J(a)-Perm 
I am very happy I came that close though 
Success soon!

EDIT:
My time was 5:04.84

EDIT 2:
Attempted Corners BLD..
Failed again 
I only got 4 corners right


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 24, 2009)

2x2x2 bld DNF:
3:46.14, missed by one diagonal switch


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 25, 2009)

I tried my first whole BLD solve... (Old Pochmann)

I got everything oriented right.
D-Layer was solved except for one corner.
M-Layer was fully solved U Layer was bad, but as I said... the orientation was correct.

EDIT:
I attempted around 7 more BLD solves - all DNF 
It is so damn frustrating. My closest attempt was off by 3 edges, my second closest had 2 switched corners and 2 switched and flipped edges 
I also just can't do corners memo properly 

EDIT 2:
Nooo! Nooooooooo! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
So close!
2 flipped edges in 15:26.06

Question:
One edges was already solved and 2 corners were as well, though they were all missoriented - is that considered to be lucky?


----------



## Chuck (Dec 27, 2009)

*Multi BLD 14/16 in 60:56.89 (35:45.22)*

This was 6 minutes faster than my previous 14/16 






Cube #2 : popped out in the middle of PLL 
Cube #6 : remembered 1 corner wrong

Scramble:
1. B U' R' B' L2 F2 D' R U2 L R' U2 L' F2 L2 R' B L' R' B2 L' U' L' B F
2. L' R' B L' D F2 D B2 L' U' L2 R2 U' L R' U' R2 D' L B2 F' D2 B R F
3. U2 B F L' R' D' U2 B2 F' D2 B' F' U' B' D' B2 F L2 B F D' U' L' R' B
4. D2 L' R F2 R D2 B2 D2 B F R2 B F D R2 D U' B2 D U2 L2 B2 R' D2 B'
5. U B D' B F D2 U' F2 L' D R2 B' R B2 R U2 B' F' U L' D2 U L2 B' F'
6. B' R2 F' D' U2 L' R' B2 D F' L D U R' F2 D R B' L U2 R' F L' R2 F
7. R' B' U' F U' B' U R2 B' L2 F2 U2 R' U' B' R D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F D' B2 R'
8. F' U' L2 B L F2 L' R' B2 R' U' L B2 L R F' L' F D F L B2 U' F2 R2
9. D2 U2 L R' B U' B' U' F2 R D' L' B F2 U' B' F' D2 R' U2 L2 R2 D' L2 R'
10. L2 D' U' B U2 R' B2 D' L' F2 D2 U L' B2 L U2 L' B L2 D2 U2 L' F2 U R
11. D' L R B U B' D' R2 U2 B' L' F2 L2 B2 U' R D R' D R B2 L R F U'
12. F2 R' F' D L' D2 L D2 B F2 L B2 F' D2 U' F' D2 L D2 R2 B2 F' R2 D' U
13. L' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' U L R' U B F' U L' R' D' F2 R2 U B' D2 U L' D
14. B U' L2 B2 D F2 R F2 L2 B' F L R2 F' L' D' U' B' U B2 F' R F L F
15. L' U2 B2 U L B2 F' L' R' B2 F' L' R' B2 R F2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 L U2 F2
16. B U' R D2 L2 B F' L2 R2 F2 L2 U' F R2 B L2 R2 F L' F R2 D B2 U' B

Next time I'll have it faster!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 27, 2009)

That's incredible Chuck! sub50 16/16 next time


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes said:


> Question:
> One edge was already solved and 2 corners were as well, though they were all misoriented - is that considered to be lucky?



No, as you got to remember them and solve them.

Next time you'll make it


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 28, 2009)

8:xx.xx 3x3 DNF
As far as I can tell I just missed parity. My memo is getting noticeably faster. 
I guess I really should learn M2.



Yes said:


> I attempted around 7 more *BLD* solves - *all BLD*


----------



## Carson (Dec 28, 2009)

3x3 - FULL solve with Classic Pochman

12:56.40 - DNF
7:50 Memo

All edges oriented correctly
8 Edges correct (all middle and bottom layer edges) I think I screwed up a setup-undo during corners that screwed my top layer edges

2 Corners correct
2 Corners flipped
4 Corners nowhere near where they should have been

I really should have filmed this so I could tell for sure. I felt really confident about this one. Either I screwed it up during execution of the final couple corners, or else I memo'd it wrong... although I would bet on execution.

______________________________________________________________________________________
Edit: 

A few hours later:

20:41.18 - DNF

9 Edges Correct
6 Corners Correct

I think I know what I did wrong on this one. I'm pretty sure that I did a U instead of a U' to undo the setup for my J perm.

*sigh* That is the closest I have ever been, but it just doesn't seem like I will ever have a success.

____________________________________________________________

Seriously getting frustrated here... spent roughly 15:00 on memo, then on the 5th edge I just suddenly forgot how to do a j perm right in the middle of it. GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just threw the cube and said **** IT...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 28, 2009)

6:18 2 flipped edges


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 28, 2009)

ARghhghgh
1/2 Multi BLD 
I picked up the cube yellow on top blue on front.
I solve with orange on front ._.

Edit: TODAY.
I attempted 2/2 Multi 6 times hoping to get one on film.
With the results 0/2,1/2,1/2,1/2,1/2,1/2


----------



## TMOY (Jan 1, 2010)

My last solve of 2009 was also my first attempt at 5^3 BLD: DNF in 40:58 (memo in 14 minutes and a few seconds), about 3/4 of the pieces were correctly solved.


----------



## mande (Jan 1, 2010)

First solve of new year: DNF (2:50:35). Seems pretty scrambled, but orientation is all right. Maybe I did a wrong setup move somewhere.

EDIT: Second solve DNF as well, 3:20:xx. Forgot my memo


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2010)

First attempt of new year:

7x7x7 multiBLD: 0/2 = DNF (2:22:51.75, 1:18 memorization)

Most frustrating attempt yet. First cube was off by just 3 corners - the first 3 corners I solved. When I solved them, I apparently solved them correctly, but I thought I had done them backwards, so I solved them again.  Second cube was off by just 2 obliques, and I don't know where I went wrong on them. So a total of 5 pieces wrong on 2 7x7x7's.

And then I managed a total fail. I forgot I had resolved to have my first successful solve be a 7x7x7 BLD this year, and I accidentally solved the cube with the 3 corners wrong. Which means I failed in my resolution. 

On second thought, it means I can now do solves on other cubes - I'm free of my resolution. So change that  to a .


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 2, 2010)

Come on Mike, 3 corners off, you're above that... Hangover?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Come on Mike, 3 corners off, you're above that... Hangover?





The funny thing is that on every one of the four 7x7x7 multi attempts I've done, I have always made some really stupid mistake at the beginning. There's something about 7x7x7 multis that just seems to do this to me - I don't know why.


----------



## LarsN (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice attempt Mike 

The one time I attempted 7x7x7BLD I had this rushing feeling of excitement when switching from memoing to execution. Maybe that's what you're experiencing. Although 7x7x7 multiBLD is just regular cubing for you


----------



## Micael (Jan 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> First attempt of new year:
> 
> 7x7x7 multiBLD



Wow! 7x7x7 multiBLD:confused: Mike, how did you come with such an idea? I like it, though! I am a long way from a single 7x7x7 BLD, but it looks sooo awesome!


----------



## TMOY (Jan 2, 2010)

MultiBLD: 1/2 in 7:56.16 for me (the first cube was off by only a few edges). I haven't gotten a 2/2 yet but at least I'm getting faster.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 3, 2010)

I also tried Multi BLD for the first time and got really close to 2/2...

Though 2 edges and 2 corners at one cubes were unsolved.
But 1/2 isn't that bad for the first try I think...
The time was 16:34.

Hope to get it next time


----------



## powershotman (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes said:


> I also tried Multi BLD for the first time and got really close to 2/2...
> 
> Though 2 edges and 2 corners at one cubes were unsolved.
> But 1/2 isn't that bad for the first try I think...
> ...


how do u memo corners
i ask this because my 1 bld time is about same with you 
and i feel like do multi too 
usually the memo of corners of mine is very short term 
i don't think i can memo for 2 cubes :C,
so im gettin tips from you


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 4, 2010)

powershotman said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > I also tried Multi BLD for the first time and got really close to 2/2...
> ...



you shouldnt ask me about that ^^
i am not really an expert, i memorize the corners with just letters..

but when i do multi, i make words from the letters at the first cube because i forget the single letters pretty easily. 

Good luck on your attempt!


----------



## powershotman (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes said:


> powershotman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...


school reopening is soo anoying ，
i will attempt tomorrow , probably 
omg，u say letters？
8corners X 3 letters -3 letters（buffer coner） = 21 letters ？for corners
so u got both letters for edges and corners?
or what u memo for edges


----------



## Micael (Jan 5, 2010)

The timer software closed when I press (a bit randomly) on the keyboard. I did not even had a chance to see the time. The thing is that is was very likely to be a PB, something like 1:30-1:35 (the cube was solved).


----------



## powershotman (Jan 6, 2010)

Micael said:


> The timer software closed when I press (a bit randomly) on the keyboard. I did not even had a chance to see the time. The thing is that is was very likely to be a PB, something like 1:30-1:35 (the cube was solved).


that's cool , 
what are your times usually


----------



## Micael (Jan 6, 2010)

powershotman said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > The timer software closed when I press (a bit randomly) on the keyboard. I did not even had a chance to see the time. The thing is that is was very likely to be a PB, something like 1:30-1:35 (the cube was solved).
> ...



about 2:00-2:30


----------



## Slash (Jan 7, 2010)

4/6 multi BLD in 58 minutes.
3rd cube was off by 2 flipped edges,
5th was off by a forgotten parity(so 2 edges and two corners swapped)
after solving the last cube, I realized that I forgot a parity somewhere. I started thinking, then I found out that I forgot to do it on the 3rd cube (which had no parity by the way), so I swapped two edges and two corners on it.
45 min memo, but it could've been so much better, if I hadn't been falling asleep during this event.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 8, 2010)

I failed again at 4x4x4 BLD. The time was 53:00, with about 39 minutes memorization. Memorizing the wings took a ridiculous amount of time because I kept memorizing the wrong pieces. The cube wasn't anywhere near solved! I seemed to be holding it in the right orientation, at least  At the end of the solve, I forgot what the last 4 wings were, but I don't think that really mattered in the end.

It was a good scrambles, I think. The orange centres were fully solved and the green centres were 75% solved. I think about 11 centres were solved, and 2 wings were solved. The scramble was F' L2 B2 U B L Rw2 R2 F2 R' B2 Uw Rw Uw Fw' U2 Fw2 D2 Uw R D U Rw R2 B D2 Uw' R2 B2 F R Uw R2 U2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw' U' B2, if anyone wants to see it.

I really hope I get it right next time. I'll probably try again tomorrow.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2010)

I was doing my first Speed BLD today, well not freestyle or anything just Pochmann as fast as I could (not very).
When just about 2 corners needed to be solved I realised I forgot to fix the parity!
I finished what I memorised, even though I knew it was no longer a cube being solved but rather being scrambled.
I applied the parity algorithm and stopped the timer and it was something like 1:30.
Yeah it's slow, but for me if it was solved I would be happy, because some beginners can't do it that fast with their eyes open.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Memorizing the wings took a ridiculous amount of time because I kept memorizing the wrong pieces.



This still happens to me way too often (especially with wings). Whenever I find myself memorizing the wrong pieces, I know it's going to be a disastrous solve. So don't let those get you down - if you're memorizing the wrong pieces, realize it's just an anomalous bad solve and move on.

To help with this, you can practice tracing through the pieces without bothering to memorize - just scramble the cube and trace through the pieces. Also, when I was starting out, I would often go through and name the letters for each piece as I pointed to them before scrambling for the solve, just to make it a little more likely I wouldn't choose the wrong letter for a piece.


----------



## blah (Jan 9, 2010)

11/12 multiBLD in 1:01:08  Mis-memorized one cube - didn't notice a locally flipped edge  40 minutes memo.


----------



## Micael (Jan 10, 2010)

blah said:


> 11/12 multiBLD in 1:01:08  Mis-memorized one cube - didn't notice a locally flipped edge  40 minutes memo.



Still very good Chester!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

blah said:


> 11/12 multiBLD in 1:01:08  Mis-memorized one cube - didn't notice a locally flipped edge  40 minutes memo.



11/12, you suck!
Joking, that's a very good multi BLD score.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > 11/12 multiBLD in 1:01:08  Mis-memorized one cube - didn't notice a locally flipped edge  40 minutes memo.
> ...



Though under the new regulations that would probably be a 10/12.


----------



## blah (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah personally I consider it a 10/12.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 11, 2010)

12:57.23 (6:03) 5x5BLD DNF... off by four centers (2-2cycle) and a three-cycle of midges. Closest DNF so far, considering my other DNFs had pieces I didn't memo or I went "f*** it" in the middle of execution.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 12, 2010)

Yesterday I tried to get a successfull BLD avg5...
I got 3 successes and 1 DNF (twice 2 flipped corners, once 2 flipped edges) 3 times.
The 5th attempts always failed (once 2 flipped corners, once just bad solve).

But then I got to attemt my 3rd try for avg5. I remembered everything correctly and was confident to get it.
When I took off my blindfold, I had 2 flipped corners. -.-
I memoed, which corner was flipped. I also memoed, in which direction it had to be flipped (cw). While execution though, I forgot that. So I had to guess (50%-50% chance). And of course (like 7 more times this day) I hit the wrong one :'-(

I am sad.

Nevertheless – I will get it! Today!


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 12, 2010)

TERRIBLE failure. top all solved but bottom two layers was hell. time was 3.16.96. would have been a new PB. oh well...


----------



## aronpm (Jan 12, 2010)

0/3 MultiBLD, 23:52.48. One cube had two edges flipped, one was off by a three cycle of edges, and two were off by corner cycles.

2-3 BLD Relay: DNF(5:56.85) Two corners swapped on 2x2x2, 3x3x3 almost solved. This is pretty good practice for corners, my weakness. I want to get a 2-4 relay by the end of January.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh nooo!
1:51.86 2 flipped edges..
Would have destroyed my old PB of 2:20.00!


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 14, 2010)

3:49.45 (2 flipped edges)
First ever M2 attempt. Memo took a long time because I just tried to remember where the flipped pieces go and wasted a lot of time thinking about parity  I think I'm going to get really fast with this method!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 16, 2010)

10:33.31 (5:24.57) 5x5BLD two midges flipped. Memo mistake urgh.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 17, 2010)

NOOOOOO... 2 misoriented edges, time was 02.26.38. could have beaten old PB by a minute!!


----------



## powershotman (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes said:


> Oh nooo!
> 1:51.86 2 flipped edges..
> Would have destroyed my old PB of 2:20.00!


you are getting better !


----------



## V-te (Jan 17, 2010)

Gah! 10:17 DNF. I thought I performed a wrong algorithm but it was right, but I wasn't sure so I just didn't finish. I haven't had a sucessful solve in 3 weeks. =/


----------



## powershotman (Jan 17, 2010)

2.52 two corners flipped , arh :C


----------



## Forte (Jan 17, 2010)

blah said:


> Yeah personally I consider it a 10/12.



Really?

I consider it a ZERO


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 17, 2010)

3x3x3 DNF (04:31.38) - 3 edges out of place, would of been a new personal best if it was solved.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 18, 2010)

Aachen Open:

3x3BLD: DNF, DNF
4x4BLD, DNF, DNF
5x5BLD, DNS, DNS
3x3MultiBLD: DNF

3x3: The first scramble was so easy, I rushed through memo, and I had no delays while solving. I only messed up a J-perm. On the second, during memo there was a kid screaming in the venue, which made me lose my concentration, and as I never refresh during BLD, I couldn't remember my edges.

4x4: First one was okay, 2 centers and 3 edges off, I think I had switched 2 pieces in my memo... The second one had centers and corners solved, and all edges I had done yet. I forgot the last 6 edges 

5x5: Didn't have time XD

Multi: Just like Erik, I was going for NR by doing 4 cubes. Memo went well, pretty easy. The first one was solved. The second one was off by a 3-cycle of edges and a D-turn (I had to shoot to FLD, then LBD, then BRD, then RFD. So I did D y-perm D y-perm D y-perm D y-perm and for some reason I did another D... The third one was off by 2 corners, I had twisted them the wrong way. The fourth one was off by a 3-cycle of edges, I had switched them around in my memo again.

So yeah, no successes for me at the Aachen Open.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Aachen Open:
> 
> 3x3BLD: DNF, DNF
> 4x4BLD, DNF, DNF
> ...



Aww, so sorry to hear it Maarten. It's okay, though - you're just setting up for 100% successes at your next competition.


----------



## Zava (Jan 18, 2010)

eeh Marten, I feel sorry for you  I can totally feel with you, that is like my bld results at most of competitions 
todays failure:
after István did his 9/9 NR, I decided to start practising it. todays attempt:
7/9 in 33:26 (22:32) (6th cube: 4 edges off, 8th cube: 4 corners and 4 edges off)
see Mike? my times aren't on a linear scale  also I wasn't enough focused at this attempt, I should have done it 3-4 hours later when I'm totally waken up. memo went slow and not accurate (I didn't see two flipped edges during memo, but "luckily" I messed up an edge 3cycle on that cube so it doesn't really matter), and had recall delays. I think I'll have to practise with like 12-15 cubes to get ready for an official 9/9.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Aachen Open:
> ...



Truth!... almost, for me. Just check out my BLD results post US Nationals 2009.


Forte said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah personally I consider it a 10/12.
> ...


I consider your FACE a zero


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 18, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...


Yesu.


Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Aachen Open:
> ...


I should practise MultiBLD a bit, my accuracy is horrible... But thanks


----------



## Zava (Jan 18, 2010)

meh, just attempted a 4x4 bld
6:08.41 (3:02) dnf, 3 edges off. I messed up on the one before the last: it was an orange-green edge but I did the green-orange r2 setup..so it was off by a "4x4 last 2 edges case" 
also I messed up so hard on the centers memo, edges+corners were done at like 1:20.. but o well, 4x4 bld isn't my sport, I more like the 3x3 bld events


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 18, 2010)

Zava said:


> after István did his 9/9 NR, I decided to start practising it. todays attempt:
> 7/9 in 33:26 (22:32) (6th cube: 4 edges off, 8th cube: 4 corners and 4 edges off)
> see Mike? my times aren't on a linear scale  also I wasn't enough focused at this attempt, I should have done it 3-4 hours later when I'm totally waken up. memo went slow and not accurate (I didn't see two flipped edges during memo, but "luckily" I messed up an edge 3cycle on that cube so it doesn't really matter), and had recall delays. I think I'll have to practise with like 12-15 cubes to get ready for an official 9/9.



Actually, that's still very impressive. And when you consider you were not at your best, it's particularly so. I don't know if it's true for you, but for me, a good day vs. a bad day can make a difference of almost a minute per cube.


----------



## blah (Jan 19, 2010)

5/8 22:35 

3 misplaced corners.
2 twisted corners.
2 flipped edges.

Sub-20 here I come. SpeedmultiBLD is so much more fun.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^Wow, unlucky about the 3 dnfs, but that's just too fast.  if you just said the time, I would not have guessed that many cubes.


----------



## Isbit (Jan 19, 2010)

*Sigh*
Did 2 multis with 3 cubes in a row, missed the last one both of them. The first time I forgot the last six edges, even though I thought they were really easy to remember. I sat like 3 minutes trying to remember them before giving up. At the second try I don't really know what I did wrong, a setup move maybe, but I ended up with 3 edges and 3 corners wrong. And both times were really fast (for me). 8 and 10 minutes memo respectivly, and no major recall delays except for the last edges on the first try( but a phonecall during the first try added an extra minute or so). 20:3x and 18:18 respectivly, both were faster than the Swedish record. oh, well, I'll get it next time


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 19, 2010)

3x3, first attempt at visual memo. 2 FLIPPED EDGES!!!!!!!!!
Easy memo, though, at one point there was FU-BU-BD-FD.


----------



## Zava (Jan 19, 2010)

8/9 in 28:04 (17:45)
on the only wrong cube I did a corner 3cycle in the wrong way.
this was fast because I did only 2 refreshes (memorised in 4-4-1 packs, memo first 4 cubes then refresh them, memo second 4 cubes and refresh only those 4 -> caused me some recall delays on the other 4 cubes) in competition I'm sure I'll do more refreshes, In competition first thing I care about is doing the attempt 100% accurate and the second is the time.


----------



## Slash (Jan 19, 2010)

5x5 bld fail at Aachen Open.
nnnoooo!!!!!!! only 3 + centers cycled:S:S I did a 3cycle wrong. If I had done this 3cycle well, I would've been 2nd at the competition, and the second person who got a result of every 19 events. 
Memo was 31 min, full solve something like 39 min.
Next time=success


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 21, 2010)

Barghhh.
I did my first ever 4BLD *untimed*
3 centers off


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 21, 2010)

Tried to go fast again on 4 cubes multi and it worked out, except I missed the parity fix on the first cube. It's fast as hell, but not good enough for a NR:

*3/4 in 17:22.03*


----------



## Zava (Jan 21, 2010)

today I was like: why not try an 5x5 bld, on vid?
so I tried. went really safe on memo and solve, I was going for a success, not a good time. ended up with 20:20, but..
before solving the wings (I go: + centers, X centers, corners, M edges, wings, memo is the same but backwards) apparently I did a l' accidentally (not sure when, because I held the cube in a strange way, it isn't visible in the vid  ) so some wings, and the centers on that slice were off. if it weren't for that accidental move, it'd be still a DNF, with 3 X centers wrong.


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 22, 2010)

First MultiBLD attempt - 2 cubes.

First cube I remembered pretty much everything except I think I had parity but didn't fix it (didn't think I had it).

Second cube I solved the first two edges, then went "WTF2L do I do now?". I had a guess then did the last bit of my memo for edges which I could remember. Then failed at the corners.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 22, 2010)

In my latest tirade of madness, I screwed up a center set up during a 4x4 BLD.
Ended with 8 centers and 4 edge*wings?* off.
My closest attempt yet. 22:42.06

Edit: Not only that, but I posted it in the accomplishment thread.Lol.


----------



## Slash (Jan 22, 2010)

eeerghhhh...
9:11.94 4x4 Blindfolded DNF
A did a setup wrong somewhere at the beginning of the edges I think. Memo was 6 minutes and was really safe. I just executed too fast maybe, because I wanted to stackmat it...


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 22, 2010)

4/5 in multi. I was just a threecycle edges off on one cube. I shot to UL instead of FL by some reason at one place.


----------



## Kian (Jan 22, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> 4/5 in multi. I was just a threecycle edges off on one cube. I shot to UL instead of FL by some reason at one place.



I'd consider that fairly successful!


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 22, 2010)

NOOO!!!

6:34 3x3 BLD DNF

I just thought I didn't have parity!


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 22, 2010)

Kian said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > 4/5 in multi. I was just a threecycle edges off on one cube. I shot to UL instead of FL by some reason at one place.
> ...



Thanks. Now after a few hours I'm quite happy with the result since my record is 3/3, so this is actually much better if one think about the ammount of solved pieces.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 23, 2010)

10:11.34 [4:35.42] 4x4x4BLD fail. Would have been a record by over a minute, but forgot 1 letter during edge execution so ended up with 2 edges wrong. If I had remembered it I wouldn't have had parity either so my time would have been even quicker (possibly sub-10!).


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a question.
As in the case above:
Gunnar's previous PB was/is 3/3, and probably faster than this 4/5.
Which result is better?

3/3 = 3 solved - nothing unsolved = 3 points (faster time)
4/5 = 4 solved - 1 unsolved = 3 points (slower time)

I want to know, whether a faster time is better or more cubes solved is better (in competition)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes said:


> I have a question.
> As in the case above:
> Gunnar's previous PB was/is 3/3, and probably faster than this 4/5.
> Which result is better?
> ...



In that case the faster is the better. Check out this page.


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 25, 2010)

New DNF-record, 1:23.22 . That's 13 seconds better than my second fastest solve, but that was a success. I'll continue this fast, and som time I may not DNF.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 25, 2010)

First full atempt. Off by all corners and 3 edges. Full tap memo


----------



## TMOY (Jan 26, 2010)

First official 5^3 BLD attempt (and 2nd ever) for me at Toulouse Open: DNF in 37 minutes (12 minutes memo), off by ~12 centers, all the rest was good.
At the same competition, 1/2 in a slow time at multi, would have been 2/2 if I hadn't forgotten parity on the second cube


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 26, 2010)

TMOY said:


> First official 5^3 BLD attempt (and 2nd ever) for me at Toulouse Open: DNF in 37 minutes (12 minutes memo), off by ~12 centers, all the rest was good.
> At the same competition, 1/2 in a slow time at multi, would have been 2/2 if I hadn't forgotten parity on the second cube



Unlucky...a few centres off sounds like a pretty good effort! Were there any 4/5bld successes from anyone else at Toulouse?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 26, 2010)

I just attempted my first 4x4 BLD solve ever.

And, the result is actually pretty good.

All the corners are solved... 

At the edges, I failed by 2 wings. Although I actually already had solved them, and mistakenly swapped them after 
(personally I consider it to be my first edges-only success )

At the centers I missed 4 pieces.

All in all, I am pretty pleased in fact, because I only started 3x3 BLD one month ago and 4x4 BLD 2 days ago.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes said:


> I just attempted my first 4x4 BLD solve ever.
> 
> And, the result is actually pretty good.
> 
> ...


Really, you must be stopped


----------



## TMOY (Jan 26, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > First official 5^3 BLD attempt (and 2nd ever) for me at Toulouse Open: DNF in 37 minutes (12 minutes memo), off by ~12 centers, all the rest was good.
> ...


At 4^3, only Clément. At 5^3, nobody (Sébastien was only 3 centers off...)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 28, 2010)

15:00.74 DNF
sub 15 fail, with 2 flipped edge pieces, resulting in an OLL parity on my UR side.


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 28, 2010)

First attempt at 3 cube multi. Around 35 minutes memo. First cube, easy, done without many delays. Second cube, easy edges, on the parity alg, POP. My dad put the piece back in for me. Then I realized that I didn't know what I was up to in the alg. Then I gave up and ripped off the blindfold. The first cube was solved, and, yes, I know I should have tried the third cube to go for 2/3, but I was so annoyed. 

Note to self: don't use loose Rubik's DIYs for BLD.


----------



## Slash (Jan 28, 2010)

TMOY said:


> At 4^3, only Clément. At 5^3, nobody *(Sébastien was only 3 centers off...)*



Like me at Aachen Open...


----------



## Zava (Jan 29, 2010)

last day I had to wait ~2 hours at my university, so 5x5 bld.
it was 15:10 (like 8 min memo, and slow exec) DNF, off by 4 X and 4 + centers, and 2 wings.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm still trembling - what an experience.

My first attempt at speedBLD: 34.68 DNF.

Memorization time: 56:47.56.

Scramble: F D L' D2 F' B R B' R2 B' R B' F L U' B2 U2 B2 D' B' F2 R U2 L U2

Just 6 edge pieces were wrong. The problem was that I forgot to align my initial cross with the centers, so all four of those were off by 90 degrees. Then I realized I didn't need to trace the last edge piece for the OLL/PLL, so I didn't notice that I had the parity left for those. It would have worked if I had done the cross correctly.

Oh well - it's an amazing rush when you pull on the blindfold - even wilder than the feeling when pulling on the blindfold for a big multi.

I'll get the next one.


----------



## maggot (Jan 30, 2010)

today 3 multiBLD
DNF DNF DNF ; w ;
1 off 2 edge 2 corner
2 off bad
3 off 2 corner 
; w ;
i had to pee


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 31, 2010)

4x4 BLD 5th attempt:
27:33 DNF

It was off by only 4 centres 
At least I got all edges and corners.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 31, 2010)

5x5BLD DNF: 6:28.02 (2:40) 2 +centers wrong
O_O


----------



## Shortey (Jan 31, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 5x5BLD DNF: 6:28.02 (2:40) 2 +centers wrong
> O_O


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2010)

Morten said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5BLD DNF: 6:28.02 (2:40) 2 +centers wrong
> > O_O



ohwow.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 31, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...


WHAT!!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Chuck (Jan 31, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 5x5BLD DNF: 6:28.02 (2:40) 2 +centers wrong
> O_O






...

Today I got:

- *Multi BLD* 8/15 in 1 hour (9/15 in 61 minutes). Obvious fail. Beaten by Muhammad Iril with his amazing 16/16 WR.

- *My first official 4x4x4 BLD* in 14:42 minutes. Got 2nd place, beaten by Aldo Feandri in 14:38 minutes. Fail time 

- *My first official 5x5x5 BLD* in 42 minutes. Try to play safe. I got 3rd place, beaten by Muhammad Iril in 24 minutes (new AsR) and Aldo Feandri in 38 minutes. Another fail time. 

But, being beaten by persons I taught my skill to, is rather satisfying. At least I'm a good teacher


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Chuck said:


> But, being beaten by persons I taught my skill to, is rather satisfying. At least I'm a good teacher


That should be in the accomplishment thread


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 31, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 5x5BLD DNF: 6:28.02 (2:40) 2 +centers wrong
> O_O



Oh, that's a fantastic dnf! Keep on working!!


----------



## blah (Feb 1, 2010)

12/15 in 1:05 on the night before DC.


----------



## iRiLLL (Feb 1, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5BLD DNF: 6:28.02 (2:40) 2 +centers wrong
> ...



yeah chuck

you and VirKill is my best teacher

I can't do anything without you

you are my inspirator....


----------



## Chuck (Feb 1, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> yeah chuck
> 
> you and VirKill is my best teacher
> 
> ...




Thank you!
Welcome to Speedsolving forum, Iril 

This is link to a thread about your 16/16 WR:
16/16 Multi BLD by Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam

I'm sure Jani is working on the video right now.


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 1, 2010)

Chuck said:


> - *My first official 5x5x5 BLD* in 42 minutes. Try to play safe. I got 3rd place, beaten by Muhammad Iril in 24 minutes (new AsR) and Aldo Feandri in 38 minutes.


Wow!  Full stage in 5x5 bld! Indonesians are great!  I think this is the second full stage ever (after World Championship 2009).


----------



## Pitzu (Feb 1, 2010)

Chuck said:


> - My first official 4x4x4 BLD in 14:*42* minutes. Got 2nd place, beaten by Aldo Feandri in 14:*38* minutes. Fail time
> 
> - My first official 5x5x5 BLD in *42* minutes. Try to play safe. I got 3rd place, beaten by Muhammad Iril in 24 minutes (new AsR) and Aldo Feandri in *38* minutes. Another fail time.


Seems that if you do anything with 42, Aldo beats you with 38.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > - My first official 4x4x4 BLD in 14:*42* minutes. Got 2nd place, beaten by Aldo Feandri in 14:*38* minutes. Fail time
> ...



Nice one, Istvan! 
So I guess next time I'll have multi BLD 42/42, so Aldo can't beat me with 38/38


----------



## Slash (Feb 1, 2010)

Multi:
4/7 in 57:29.05
wrong 3-cycle of edges, solved, solved, 2 twisted corners, solved, solved, 2 flipped edges
seems I can't solves more than 2 cubes next to each other in my row and it seems I'm something [email protected] stupid person who always does little mistakes and messes up all his multi bld events in competition. 
sorry for being negative, and I won't stop practicing 7 cubes although I'm kinda disappointed actually.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 1, 2010)

3x3x3 BLD fail. Off by 2 twisted corners. 3rd fail in a row.


----------



## Isbit (Feb 1, 2010)

first try at 4 cubes. 3/4 in 33:32, 23 min memo (new memomethod for edges, hence the slow memotime), forgot to memo one edge on the last cube, and ended up with that edge and the bufferedge twisted.

May as well add a 4x4 attempt a few days ago. I was pretty confident that i'd solved it, or that Í was really close, but when i looked at the cube, only the corners were correct. Then I looked at the colours of the corner pieces... I'd holden the cube 90 degrees wrong after executing the corners. i looked it up, and at least the last dedge was correctly placed.*sigh*


----------



## Chuck (Feb 2, 2010)

Slash said:


> Multi:
> 4/7 in 57:29.05
> wrong 3-cycle of edges, solved, solved, 2 twisted corners, solved, solved, 2 flipped edges
> seems I can't solves more than 2 cubes next to each other in my row and it seems I'm something [email protected] stupid person who always does little mistakes and messes up all his multi bld events in competition.
> sorry for being negative, and I won't stop practicing 7 cubes although I'm kinda disappointed actually.



You'll get it next time.


----------



## peterbat (Feb 2, 2010)

4x4 BLD fail off by 2 centers, but would have been another PB by more than 2 minutes:

17:28.25, ~9.5 minutes memo

I'm getting faster! It seems like it's just a matter of getting more used to the center execution for me. As that gets faster, I can make more use of short-term visual memo for centers. Before, my center execution took so long that I needed to brand the memo into my head to the point that I would remember it for days.

I can finally see sub-10 as a possibility! Maybe in the near future I'll get up the nerve to attempt another 5x5 BLD.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 5, 2010)

Disappointing attempt for 4 cubes MBF, it was my first try btw.
I got 3/4 due to a failed algorithm.
I was just not focused for one second, while trying to plan the next pieces.
I did a T-Perm (at least I wanted to), but I thought, I mistakenly did a J-Perm instead. Somehow the cube was screwed up in the end.

The other 3 cubes were perfect  So: 3/4 in 34:31.
At least I know, that I can do it, because my recall of the other 3 cubes was good.

The scrambles were from weekly competition.
I am definately ready for 4 cubes.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 5, 2010)

14:16.75 3/4 Multi
I friggin popped on the 2nd cube


----------



## driftboy_wen (Feb 5, 2010)

My 2nd attempt on Jakarta Open .. fail by 2 corner 

i got a solve on first attempt, 21:20, very slow because want to play safe at first and the competition held on a very noisy mall.

Look at chuck's face.. megaLOL


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 5, 2010)

driftboy_wen said:


> My 2nd attempt on Jakarta Open .. fail by 2 corner
> 
> i got a solve on first attempt, 21:20, very slow because want to play safe at first and the competition held on a very noisy mall.
> 
> Look at chuck's face.. megaLOL



Oh, that really sucks!


----------



## Chuck (Feb 5, 2010)

driftboy_wen said:


> Look at chuck's face.. megaLOL




FU Chilwin! :fp



Spoiler



Few seconds before:


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 6, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ah, amazing. 1:21.56, off by 2 2-cycles on the corners. *cries*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2010)

My second attempt at the Chicago Open for 5x5x5 BLD was a DNF, 15:05.xx. It was off by quite a few pieces, but analysis seemed to show that I was probably off by just a single missed setup move undo. One move away from a WR. Grrr!

Oh, and my second attempt at 4x4x4 BLD was a (not very impressive) 8:20 or so DNF - I forgot to do the corner parity at the end.


----------



## LarsN (Feb 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> My second attempt at the Chicago Open for 5x5x5 BLD was a DNF, 15:05.xx. It was off by quite a few pieces, but analysis seemed to show that I was probably off by just a single missed setup move undo. One move away from a WR. Grrr!
> 
> Oh, and my second attempt at 4x4x4 BLD was a (not very impressive) 8:20 or so DNF - I forgot to do the corner parity at the end.



Must be heartbreaking to know you were just one move away from the WR. I would mope around for days, that's for sure 

How about your first attempt?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > My second attempt at the Chicago Open for 5x5x5 BLD was a DNF, 15:05.xx. It was off by quite a few pieces, but analysis seemed to show that I was probably off by just a single missed setup move undo. One move away from a WR. Grrr!
> ...



It was a success, 16:53. But maybe it belongs here too - I was doing the last pair of corners on it (at the beginning of the solve), and got lost in the middle of the commutator. So I had to stop and retrace it five or six times before I finally convinced myself that I got it corrected. Truth is that at that point, I was pretty sure I had probably messed it up, which had me fairly discouraged (first attempt wasted). But the good thing about it was that then I went as fast as I possibly could, since I just wanted to get it over with and try the second one. That got me in the proper frame of mind to go fast, which is probably why the second one was WR speed. But maybe if I had done the first one as fast as the second one, without the huge pause on the corners, it might have been close too!


----------



## mande (Feb 8, 2010)

I popped my cube during a BLD solve in comp


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 9, 2010)

Yesterday, at school the rubik's cube got brought up into confersation, and anyway a friend wanted me to bring mine to class the following day.
The next day he asked me to do it blindfolded. So it was scrambled, I memorised it, closed my eyes and had a pencil case put in front of me to avoid peeking. I had about 2 corners left to do then it popped  FAIL!!!


----------



## Faz (Feb 10, 2010)

DNF(1:31.26), (1:32.17), DNF(2:11.18), 2:34.60, DNF(2:15.72), DNF(2:16.67), DNF(2:05.19), DNF(1:42.45), 2:13.35, (DNF(1:39.90))

:S

Good 1:32 though.
Last one I forgot to flip 2 edges.
I guess I'm still about 30 percent accurate.


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 10, 2010)

4x4 blind on 9:29.37.. 

I think it's the third sub-10 dnf in a row, so it starts to get kind of annoying.. Maybe I should start to just try to speed everything up, since I fail anyway?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes of course. What's the point in getting a success if it's over 4 minutes?


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah! When I get over 4 minutes in competition, I'm very fast at doing a T-perm or something, so I get a dnf.. I wouldn't want to have a lousy 4:12 or something hanging around in my history!


----------



## peedu (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi!
Today I participated first time in weekly competition. I DNFed first and third attempt. Amazingli both attempts had two edges twisted. And they were the same edges. Red-Green and White-Blue.
I will get better. I promise!


Peedu


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 13, 2010)

DNF...

So heres how it went....

-Starts up qqtimer
-Scrambles cube
-Starts timer
-Starts memo
-Done memo
-Checks the time
-Accidently closes qqtimer
-Starts solve anyway
-Finishes solve
-Ends up flipping the third edge wrong, thus making everything after that flipped.
-Also memo'ed a few corners wrong.(I keep getting yellow and white corners mixed up.)

So yeah. The first time I attempted a full BLD solve. I'm satisfied.


----------



## blah (Feb 14, 2010)

About 20 5x5x5 BLD DNFs in a row today.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2010)

blah said:


> About 20 5x5x5 BLD DNFs in a row today.



Um, that's just sick. 20 5x5x5 BLD attempts in one day? Even I wouldn't do that!  Very impressive; I'm jealous.


----------



## PM 1729 (Feb 14, 2010)

Average of 12 attempt: *DNF*
1:51 ,DNF , 1:57 ,1:55 ,1:52 , 2:01, 2:00, DNF ,1:41 ,DNF ,1:38 ,1:57
Worst part, two of the DNFs were 3 corners off. One was just scrambled.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 14, 2010)

My BLD failure was that I didn't do any BLD yesterday.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > About 20 5x5x5 BLD DNFs in a row today.
> ...



I do one a week and that kills my brain enough!


----------



## joey (Feb 15, 2010)

U2 D' L' D2 L' D R' D R2 B' R' F' B D' F B U F2 R' U2 B' L B' F2 U'
1:00.14

Should have been sub-1, but missed the timer.

Solution (cos.. I did some good stuff for me)
corners:
F' (R U' L' U R' U' L U) F
R2 U L U' R2 U L' U'
edges:
l' y' r' U' R U M' U' R' U y l
U M U2 M' U
z U2 R' E' R U2 R' E R z
x' R2 y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' 
L' (M' U')*3 M' (M' U')*3 M' U2 L'


----------



## blah (Feb 17, 2010)

2 sub-15 DNFs.


----------



## Slash (Feb 17, 2010)

blah said:


> 2 sub-15 DNFs.



25 more and you'll get a successful solve


----------



## TMOY (Feb 17, 2010)

4^3 BLD in 15.33 (4.48 memo)... failed by a flipped dedge. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Obviously a memo error.


----------



## Truncator (Feb 17, 2010)

I've failed a few 7:xx 3x3 BLD attempts. I've had one success ever.

I don't like doing BLD because I can't find a good corner memo


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 18, 2010)

14:40.64 DNF on the 4x4. Just a setup move wrong ending in a 3 cycle of centers and 5 dedges
But this is actually good, it shows that I can do it faster now, memo was sub 7


----------



## Isbit (Feb 18, 2010)

4/6 in 65:53. flipped the LB edge on both cubes


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 18, 2010)

Isbit said:


> 4/6 in 65:53. flipped the LB edge on both cubes



You are really into Multi now 
Congratulations to the Swedish NR!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2010)

Isbit said:


> 4/6 in 65:53. flipped the LB edge on both cubes



Is the picture in your WCA profile from your NR? It's a great picture - great reaction! Congratulations.


----------



## Isbit (Feb 18, 2010)

well thanks guys!
yes, the picture is from the video of the last cube, you can find it here. I think 6 cubes is a bit too much for me at the moment, but i'll keep on practise!


----------



## blah (Feb 18, 2010)

Get a proper memo system.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 19, 2010)

I just tried my first M2 solve, and I got it, but it was off by a M2 move.
So, it's DNF, what a stupid regulation.


----------



## Death_Note (Feb 23, 2010)

6 DNFs in 7 cubes  (not multibld)
i really suck at bld


----------



## blah (Feb 23, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> 6 DNFs in 7 cubes  (not multibld)
> i really suck at bld





blah said:


> About 20 5x5x5 BLD DNFs in a row today.



So I guess I suck more.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thought I would post my 5x5x5BLD DNF from Benelux here. According to the judge I had everything correct until a point where I had parity left to do. I also had 2 midges flipped due to my limited knowledge of M2 algs, but I knew this as well. So...I did M2 (the move not the method!) to leave me with 2 midges and 2 corners (and 2 flipped midges). Then I figured out in my head how to set up for the parity fix. Then I stupidly forgot that I had already done M2 and did M2 again before setting up for parity fix. Then I carried on. So this left me with a few line of centres and some midges. DNF because of one stupid extra move at the end


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 24, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Thought I would post my 5x5x5BLD DNF from Benelux here. According to the judge I had everything correct until a point where I had parity left to do. I also had 2 midges flipped due to my limited knowledge of M2 algs, but I knew this as well. So...I did M2 (the move not the method!) to leave me with 2 midges and 2 corners (and 2 flipped midges). Then I figured out in my head how to set up for the parity fix. Then I stupidly forgot that I had already done M2 and did M2 again before setting up for parity fix. Then I carried on. So this left me with a few line of centres and some midges. DNF because of one stupid extra move at the end



ahhh 
unlucky man


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Thought I would post my 5x5x5BLD DNF from Benelux here. According to the judge I had everything correct until a point where I had parity left to do. I also had 2 midges flipped due to my limited knowledge of M2 algs, but I knew this as well. So...I did M2 (the move not the method!) to leave me with 2 midges and 2 corners (and 2 flipped midges). Then I figured out in my head how to set up for the parity fix. Then I stupidly forgot that I had already done M2 and did M2 again before setting up for parity fix. Then I carried on. So this left me with a few line of centres and some midges. DNF because of one stupid extra move at the end



Aww, I feel for you. I've been there - it's very painful. Just focus on how close you got, though - it was a really good effort!


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would post my 5x5x5BLD DNF from Benelux here. According to the judge I had everything correct until a point where I had parity left to do. I also had 2 midges flipped due to my limited knowledge of M2 algs, but I knew this as well. So...I did M2 (the move not the method!) to leave me with 2 midges and 2 corners (and 2 flipped midges). Then I figured out in my head how to set up for the parity fix. Then I stupidly forgot that I had already done M2 and did M2 again before setting up for parity fix. Then I carried on. So this left me with a few line of centres and some midges. DNF because of one stupid extra move at the end
> ...



Thanks. I'll make sure I get it at Bristol next month . At least I got 4x4 on my safety solve so it wasn't a total disaster! The second 4x4 I had 5 min memo but once I started solving I realised that I had somehow memoed the same centre piece twice. I couldn't figure out what to do so I just stopped.


----------



## chinesed00d (Feb 25, 2010)

HAH!!! 30 minute blindfold solve!!! lol. i cheated. i used a blind man cube (the one with different feeling sides)


----------



## vrumanuk (Feb 25, 2010)

4:03.874 3x3 DNF = 2 flipped edges and 2 twisted corners.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 25, 2010)

5:52.55(2:30) 9 pieces off


----------



## joey (Feb 25, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 5:52.55(2:30) 9 pieces off


Grr, fast time. I just text you O_O


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 25, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 5:52.55(2:30) 9 pieces off



NOWAY5x5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 5:52.55(2:30) 9 pieces off



Wow, you beat your first official 4x4x4 BLD time!

2:30 is just crazy for memorizing the whole thing. I need to learn to push my memo - my best is around 7:00.

If you hit this in competition, this record is going to stand for a very, very, very long time.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 25, 2010)

Onice


----------



## Zava (Feb 26, 2010)

sorry Micael, I just couldn't do it this day. I had a lot of work to do, had to go to my ex-school, dentist etc... but I promise next week I'll do it!


----------



## iRiLLL (Feb 28, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 5:52.55(2:30) 9 pieces off



how about your 4x4x4??


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 28, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > 5:52.55(2:30) 9 pieces off
> ...



Bad, like 4min. I can't memo 4x4x4 well :/


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 28, 2010)

3x3x3: 3:56.82
Off by 2 wrongly oriented edges.
I know why, because when I studied the cube to look for wrongly oriented pieces for some reason I didn't see the DF edge flipped.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 28, 2010)

This hurts enough to be a failure.
Weekly comp 08, Scramble #1

4x4 BLD = 15:10.86
I solved it, but lost around 40 seconds because I messed up 4 centers and had to undo them and could've been sub 15!  Its still a pb by 2 seconds..


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 1, 2010)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH.

10.93 Speed BLD DNF
Scramble: D B2 D' B' D' L' B' F' D2 F2 L2 U' L' B' R2 F2 D' U2 F' U' L' F2 R U2 L2
Solution:
y'LR'FR2yR'LD'L'
U'RUR'URU'R'
R'U2RL'U2L
LU'L'R'UR
y'L'U2LU'LF'L'F
lU'l2'Ul2Ul2'U'R
U2'r'U'rU2'xR'UR'U'R2


And another:
AAAAAAARGH. I tried the F2L on a redo: 4.40. Seriously, my ZBLL needs to be _sloooow_ to not sub-10 that. This is what happens when I trust myself on AUF instead of double-checking.

Scramble: F' D L' D2 U' F2 R U D2 L2 F L2 F2 R' U' F' U' F' R2 L' D L2 U2 F2 U
Solution:
yR'U'RUR'y'LR'FRUL2' //pseudo double x'cross
E'LU'L'ULU'L'u' //edge corner
RU2'R'dR'U'RU2'R'UR //LS edge control
Ux'RUL'U'R'ULU'x //OCLL
URUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U2 //PLL


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 3, 2010)

3:22 DNF
I ruined the commutators at the end, so even know more pieces were probably unsolved then solved, I still don't care that much because most of the memory was done visually.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 3, 2010)

I did three 4^3 BLD attempts this morning (2 inthe train, the last one in the bus).
First one: 14.06, off by 6 edges.
Second one: 14.58, off by 4 edges and the corners parity that I forgot.
Third one: 16.37, off by 4 centers.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 5, 2010)

3:33.83 DNF because of two twisted edges


----------



## Toad (Mar 5, 2010)

I vowed last night that I'll try and do atleast 5 3x3 BLD solves every day from now on to really get into it.

First day, 5 solves:
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF

All were about 6 minutes and memo errors (using full visual is hard) ...

Oh well, it can only get better (or stay the same ).


----------



## Micael (Mar 5, 2010)

Zava said:


> sorry Micael, I just couldn't do it this day. I had a lot of work to do, had to go to my ex-school, dentist etc... but I promise next week I'll do it!



Hey, that just for fun. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 7, 2010)

No!
Two DNF's in a row I have failed at visual memo.

1. I inserted the final corner, then thought I put it in the wrong spot and undid it. And of course it was right the first time. 

2. I had to twist a corner to what I though was counter clockwise I did that. Would of been solved if I twisted it clockwise.

I haven't had a BLD success in so long and I've been attempting so much!!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 7, 2010)

9:30.47 DNF

Guess the puzzle.


----------



## Toad (Mar 7, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 9:30.47 DNF
> 
> Guess the puzzle.



Megaminx?

If so, epic time.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 7, 2010)

Lolno

3x3x4


----------



## Toad (Mar 7, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Lolno
> 
> 3x3x4



Ah nice, how close was it?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 7, 2010)

Middle 2 layers were solved, missed 2 outer edges, and totally screwed up corners :/


----------



## Toad (Mar 7, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Middle 2 layers were solved, missed 2 outer edges, and totally screwed up corners :/



Bad times 

Have you tried mega yet or given up on that idea?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2010)

If he got a time like that on his first megaminx attempt, I think I'd just give up. 

Nice job on the 3x3x4, though, Maarten.


----------



## Toad (Mar 7, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I haven't given up, I'm still practising sighted, it's really hard


Oh I'm sure it is haha!!



Mike Hughey said:


> If he got a time like that on his first megaminx attempt, I think I'd just give up.
> 
> Nice job on the 3x3x4, though, Maarten.



I thought maybe he'd secretly practised it lots


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> No!
> Two DNF's in a row I have failed at visual memo.
> 
> 1. I inserted the final corner, then thought I put it in the wrong spot and undid it. And of course it was right the first time.
> ...



Clockwise and counterclockwise are easy to get wrong!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 8, 2010)

Yet another competition with all DNFs in BLD events.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 8, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Yet another competition with all DNFs in BLD events.



Awwww unlucky . Were you close in any of the big cube blds? And what times were the DNFs?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another competition with all DNFs in BLD events.
> ...



It's easier to do that when you don't get a shot at 3x3x3 BLD. (Well, for most people, anyway - see my Indiana results for an obvious exception. ) Yes, I'm curious about the details on your DNFs too. Did you almost break a world record?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



They were low 7min DNFs for 4x4 BLD (well, one would be, except I gave up in the middle), and then 15:46 for 5x5.


----------



## ribonzz (Mar 8, 2010)

It ends in the m2, and it's scrambled out..


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 8, 2010)

I was blindfold cubing and then I had a small pop (1 edge) and i kept on going.... and then i felt something was wrong so i stopped. Now I can't find the edge !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 11, 2010)

1:35.40, 1:34.30, DNF(1:47.26), DNF(1:35.46), DNF(1:50.97)
The first DNF was a massive fail, but the other two were off by 2 misoriented corners each =\


----------



## Parity (Mar 11, 2010)

1 corner flipper?
Thats not possible is it?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 11, 2010)

U F


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 12, 2010)

DNF (2:49.56) 

R U2 L' F2 L' D' U R B' R B2 D' R F2 L' F2 B' L F D U2 F2 L2 B' R' 

I was off by 2 corners + 2 edges. The edges in a way don't count though because they were solved but because I use Old Pochmann corners the 2 edges got swapped.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 12, 2010)

Argh...

BLD relay: 1x3x3 + 2x3x3 + 3x3x3 + 4x3x3 = 32:05 dnf 

Fail on the 1x3x3. I think I did the commutator the wrong way. Everything else was solved. So sad to dnf on the 1x3x3...


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 12, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Argh...
> 
> BLD relay: 1x3x3 + 2x3x3 + 3x3x3 + 4x3x3 = 32:05 dnf
> 
> Fail on the 1x3x3. I think I did the commutator the wrong way. Everything else was solved. So sad to dnf on the 1x3x3...



That's must be really really frustrating! Fail on the easiest one!

My failure: 7:04.93 DNF [2:43.00]. 2 edges out. Didn't memo them. Usually I look for solved edges first so I know how many edges to memo. Somehow I got my maths wrong and thought I had done 22 edges, when I had only done 20. My memo gets faster and faster. My execution stays the same


----------



## Micael (Mar 12, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> My failure: 7:04.93 DNF [2:43.00]. 2 edges out. Didn't memo them. Usually I look for solved edges first so I know how many edges to memo. Somehow I got my maths wrong and thought I had done 22 edges, when I had only done 20. My memo gets faster and faster. My execution stays the same



Man, I know what it is. I did this in my first and only competition. With only one 1 week of experience with 4x4x4 bld, I did a 22min solve with 2 edges out. I never memo them, just like you.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 12, 2010)

3:14 3x3 bld DNF (2 flipped edges), although scramble was a little lucky.
I'm extremely new to bld solving.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 13, 2010)

I attempted a full solve using only visual memory, I was out by 3 corners.


----------



## Feryll (Mar 13, 2010)

Just tried to do my first MultiBLD relay of 2 cubes, the first one I think I accidentally didn't do an R turn when I thought I had, resulting in a weird "these corners need to go right while these must stay the same" situation and some messed up corners. The other one was closer, with 2 misoriented corners and 2 misoriented edges  MultiBLD is very stressful. And to top the grand failcake, the timer wasn't even on when I started


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 15, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> I was blindfold cubing and then I had a small pop (1 edge) and i kept on going.... and then i felt something was wrong so i stopped. Now I can't find the edge !!!!!!!!



Pop KILLS in BLD.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > I was blindfold cubing and then I had a small pop (1 edge) and i kept on going.... and then i felt something was wrong so i stopped. Now I can't find the edge !!!!!!!!
> ...



Yeah, but if it's just a single edge, you still have a 50% chance of getting it right. And on bigger cubes, it's often not a very big problem at all (since many times pieces can only go in the correct way) - it just slows you down a little while you grope to find the piece.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 15, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> rubiknewbie said:
> 
> 
> > stinkocheeze said:
> ...



Why not sticker your cube onto the pieces so that the gaps in the pieces match your "oriented" BLD color scheme? Then, if you knew the state of the piece before the pop, there's a 100% chance of putting it back correctly.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > rubiknewbie said:
> ...



Wow, that's tricky. Honestly, I never really noticed that one side had gaps and the other side didn't. (I'm not known for being a very observant person, I'm afraid. ) That would certainly work. Have you done that?


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 15, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, that's tricky. Honestly, I never really noticed that one side had gaps and the other side didn't. (I'm not known for being a very observant person, I'm afraid. ) That would certainly work. Have you done that?



I have done it before yes, but I found it's really not that helpful because when you pop you are usually mid-algorithm anyway. I feel that the time necessary to discover the piece's orientation is not worth it. I'd rather just DNF the solve and try again. I've never had this situation happen in a competition, but I have used such a stickered cube in competition before too.

Chris


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2010)

Unfortunately I think in the new regulations you are prohibited from deliberately feeling the inside of your cube to gain information. I assume this applies to popped pieces as well?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Unfortunately I think in the new regulations you are prohibited from deliberately feeling the inside of your cube to gain information. I assume this applies to popped pieces as well?



Wow - I hadn't seen the regulations yet. Here's the one you're talking about:
B1c) Competitor must not touch the inner parts of a puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.

I find that somewhat disturbing because it seems so hard to enforce. It also means that a pop almost certainly guarantees a DNF on a solve, since it would be hard to avoid touching the inner part of a piece when you grope around to find the piece to pick up, and according to this rule, I would think that if you touch the piece anywhere but the faces where the stickers are, you should receive a DNF.

Note too that it doesn't say anything about "deliberately" feeling inside - you're not allowed to touch them whether it's deliberate or not, according to the rule. I'm afraid this will be an ugly rule to enforce.


----------



## Slash (Mar 16, 2010)

Fail. 5x5 blindfolded, 3 corners swapped. 
30:02 min memo, 10:31 exec, 40:33 total.

I decided to try one every day. Looking forward for successes...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 16, 2010)

I will post one for mike hughey. he would say,"First attempt at 2x2-7x7 multi blindfold. I got all of them, but then I looked at the 6x6. Nope... ONLY 3 WINGS OFF! WHY MUST I BE SO CLOSE, BUT STILL FAIL! THIS IS NOT POSSIBLE! well, actually, it is, cuz it just happened...". yup. thats mike


----------



## Truncator (Mar 16, 2010)

4:xx 3x3 BLD. It would have been my second success ever, but I forgot to do parity after the edges. I was off by two switched edges and two switched corners


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't get the 2x2x2 BLD  I failed by a J-Perm at the end 2 times! I'll get it sooner or later!! RAWWRR


----------



## Micael (Mar 18, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I can't get the 2x2x2 BLD  I failed by a J-Perm at the end 2 times! I'll get it sooner or later!! RAWWRR



I am looking forward for your post in the blindfolded accomplishment thread where you proudly say you get it (tonight).


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 18, 2010)

I want to do this tonight, seriously. Maybe I should film myself to see my errors...


----------



## blah (Mar 18, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I will post one for mike hughey. he would say,"First attempt at 2x2-7x7 multi blindfold. I got all of them, but then I looked at the 6x6. Nope... ONLY 3 WINGS OFF! WHY MUST I BE SO CLOSE, BUT STILL FAIL! THIS IS NOT POSSIBLE! well, actually, it is, cuz it just happened...". yup. thats mike


I will post one for cubesoftheworld. he would say,"I'M A MORON! WHY MUST I BE SUCH AN IDIOT, I FAIL! THIS IS NOT POSSIBLE! well, actually, it is". yup. thats cubesoftheworld


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 18, 2010)

First attempt at 2 cube mbld. 0/2 First cube was off by two twisted corners; on the second cube I visually memorized two two swaps at the end of the edges and during the solve confused them with each other.
I am surprised by how much easier the memo was than I imagined, neither solve was lucky but the memo didn't feel anywhere near two times what I am used to.
Edit: Time was 16:xx.xx


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 19, 2010)

first 3x3 BLD off by 1 3 cycle of both corners and edges


----------



## Henrik (Mar 19, 2010)

10:33 min 4x4 BLD

DNF by two centers. Forgot to memo. Stupid me. 

But the good side was that I used a new centers method, (was U2) now more freestyle with some rules I understand. (Thanks Arvid) Learned this "new" method yesterday in 1 hour. Used all day to practice centers and find shortcuts, and now sub-PB.


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 19, 2010)

Henrik said:


> 10:33 min 4x4 BLD
> 
> DNF by two centers. Forgot to memo. Stupid me.
> 
> But the good side was that I used a new centers method, (was U2) now more freestyle with some rules I understand. (Thanks Arvid) Learned this "new" method yesterday in 1 hour. Used all day to practice centers and find shortcuts, and now sub-PB.



That's great! And the fact that you're already faster than you were before (at least in this solve) takes away all the "Oh, maybe I should change back my old method..."


----------



## Slash (Mar 19, 2010)

8:27 4x4 blindfolded DNF today (on a bus...) 3 wings cycled=I mixed two in my memo... 10 centers solved btw


----------



## Muesli (Mar 19, 2010)

Solved edges, screwed up corners.

Meh.


----------



## whauk (Mar 19, 2010)

some guys from school didnt believe i can bld. so i tried to show them 2 times:
1. off by a Tperm
2. 2 flipped edges
they still dont believe me xD


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 20, 2010)

I just attempted a 4x4 center solve BLD, but because of my crappy rubik's 4x4 cube I was being very delicate not to pop it. 

It turns out you can actually be too delicate.

I was being so careful and slow, that I forgot whether I had done ABC A'B'C' or just ABC. :fp

I had 50/50 chance so I guessed, straight after that I shot to a wrong target and I knew it was all over.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 20, 2010)

DNF at 2:16.82

Would have been correct if I remembered to preform parity ...


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 21, 2010)

First BLD 3x3 attempt at church XD, I WAS OFF BY 4 CORNERS AGGHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 23, 2010)

I just spent about 20 minutes pointlessly memorizing a cycle of 4x4 edges because the 4th target was assigned in the wrong spot. :fp


----------



## TMOY (Mar 25, 2010)

4^3 BLD:
Yesterday in the bus: 12:04, off by 2 centers.
Today, in the bus again: 12.03, off by 3 corners.


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 26, 2010)

First ever attempt at 3x3 blind

DNF(9:53.16)
B' L' B R' F' D' B2 D' L' F2 L R2 B R2 D' R2 D R2 L' B' R2 U F R' B'

Finishing State: FR and UB swapped, UFR and UBR swapped and oriented incorrectly, and DFR and DBL oriented incorrectly.

Pretty close, but my memo is reaaaaaally slow. I do the story memo. Anyone have any tips? I'm going to go do another attempt now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> First ever attempt at 3x3 blind
> 
> DNF(9:53.16)
> B' L' B R' F' D' B2 D' L' F2 L R2 B R2 D' R2 D R2 L' B' R2 U F R' B'
> ...



For a first attempt, that memo is not very slow! It's quite fast for a first try. Just simply practicing by doing more solves usually at least halves your time, without making any method improvements at all. I'd just stick with what you're doing now for a good 20 or 30 solves, anyway. Then you can start trying other ways to memorize.


----------



## Zava (Mar 30, 2010)

8/9 multi in 31:35
it wouldn't normally be a failure for me (as it is better than my competiton PB) but I wanted to tape it, and at the 3rd cube I could hear the camera turning off I think that was my dnf cube.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 1, 2010)

25:45.45 5x5BLD DNF, off by 2 centers and 3 edges. First 5x5 in ages.  Also, commutator centers


----------



## kemot_13 (Apr 3, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> First ever attempt at 3x3 blind
> 
> DNF(9:53.16)
> B' L' B R' F' D' B2 D' L' F2 L R2 B R2 D' R2 D R2 L' B' R2 U F R' B'
> ...



OMG! This scramble is awsome. I just have attempt and my time was 43.20  It's my new PB  Thanky you very much SuperNerd


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 6, 2010)

4x4BLD with 5 edges wrong in 12:15, which is 2min below my personal best. I hope I can get a succeful solve around this time in a few days.


----------



## Faz (Apr 7, 2010)

Spent an hour just to fail. I was just casually memorising while chatting






At 1:18, you'll see I wipe my hands.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2010)

Faz doing 4bld? That's scary. Why the new channel? Didn't want subbers from your main channel watching it?


----------



## Faz (Apr 7, 2010)

ya i just put random vids that don't matter there.


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 7, 2010)

Dnf on 4x with 4edges wrong: 7:03.30 fastest try ever.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 7, 2010)

First attempt on the 5x5 BLD resulted in a DNF.

7 middle edges and 5 corners wrong :fp

I'm not really sure about what I did wrong, but it might have been memo and is might have been a screw-up on an alg, but I really don't get how that could've resulted like it did..

Oh well  I'm happy with the result 

Time was 35:02


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 7, 2010)

6x6BLD: 1:02:55.31 DNF, off by:

4 corners
4 inner x-centers
4 left obliques
4 right obliques
4 outer x-centers
8 inner edges
8 outer edges

All arranged in 2-cycles.

Yes, I solved it perfectly, I just did a U2 somewhere in the middle of the solve. This is really frustrating.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 6x6BLD: 1:02:55.31 DNF, off by:
> 
> 4 corners
> 4 inner x-centers
> ...



Ugh. I hate when that sort of thing happens.

And nice job, Simon - you've proven you can do it now!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > 6x6BLD: 1:02:55.31 DNF, off by:
> ...


At least I know that my memo was secure and good, and didn't contain mistakes. That's also a great feeling 

Maybe I should try a 7x7 sometime...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> At least I know that my memo was secure and good, and didn't contain mistakes. That's also a great feeling


Very true!



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Maybe I should try a 7x7 sometime...


Of course you should!


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > First ever attempt at 3x3 blind
> ...



Thank you. I got a successful solve on my 7th(?) attempt, and it was a 5:20.25. So a lot of practice *did* help my times. Now I'm just going to go for accuracy.



kemot_13 said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > First ever attempt at 3x3 blind
> ...



Glad that my failure was a success for someone!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 8, 2010)

Kill me.

4x4BLD on video attempts:

8:37 DNF
Interrupted
8:30 DNF
7:44 success (battery ran out)


----------



## blah (Apr 8, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Kill me.
> 
> 4x4BLD on video attempts:
> 
> ...


Thou shalt dieth.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Spent an hour just to fail. I was just casually memorising while chatting
> 
> [4x4 BLD DNF video]



Wow, you seemed human, for once.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2010)

TMOY said:


> 4^3 BLD:
> Yesterday in the bus: 12:04, off by 2 centers.
> Today, in the bus again: 12.03, off by 3 corners.



Consistency ftw? :confused:

EDIT: 3x3 BLD with 1 layer already solved off by 3 edges... (I was using the scramble in badmephistos BLD video with bldmaster's memo technique.) Wasnt timing, but it was about 5 or 6 minutes


----------



## Faz (Apr 8, 2010)

20 min 4x4 DNF last night.

Off by 2 edges (forgot to fix parity) and 5 centers. Don't know what happened with the centers.


----------



## babyle (Apr 12, 2010)

1st attempt 4x4 bld 20:36 off by 5 centers and 3 edges


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 12, 2010)

I suck at executing edges. My memory is fine and corners are good, but I can't execute to save my life. Arg, I was pretty close for my first success.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 12, 2010)

First attempt at 5x5 BLD:

1 hour, 4 minutes.

Off by 14 pieces.
2 corners
2 centers
4 wings
6 middle edges


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 12, 2010)

Sitting in the car, I had a really fast memo *for me* (3-4 minutes) and like a 1 minute execution.

Off by an F perm.

I always have my DNF's off by a PLL(T perm, F perm, R perm). Anyone think there is a reason for this?


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 12, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Sitting in the car, I had a really fast memo *for me* (3-4 minutes) and like a 1 minute execution.
> 
> Off by an F perm.
> 
> I always have my DNF's off by a PLL(T perm, F perm, R perm). Anyone think there is a reason for this?


maybe you break into a new cycle and forget to undo the perm?
Just a guess


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 13, 2010)

*Failure *

Wow blindfold record 30.94 Haiyan Zhuang China Xi'an Spring 2010 


Tel Aviv student joins Rubik's Cube tournament 
By LAUREN KRUGEL 
CJN Intern 
Dror Vomberg was not even a twinkle in his mother's eye during the Rubik's Cube craze of the early '80s. 
Nonetheless, the 20-year-old can solve the puzzle in under three minutes. Blindfolded. 
Vomberg, who studies math at Tel Aviv University, was one of hundreds of "cubists" who attended the World Rubik's Games Championships at the Ontario Science Centre Aug. 23 and 24. It was the first competition of its kind to be held in more than two decades. 
Invented by Hungarian Erno Rubik in the 1970s, the Rubik's Cube became one of the most successful toys of all time -- more than 250 million cubes were sold. With 43 quintillion possible configurations and only one correct one, some people have been known to solve the puzzle in as little as 16 seconds. 
"It's addictive," said Vomberg, absentmindedly turning the edges of his cube. "It's linear thinking. You have to visualize." 
Amid the din of clicking plastic, contestants stood behind gigantic replicas of the multicoloured cubic puzzles. A digital clock ticking away above their heads, they deftly flipped and twisted the sides of their cubes, their hands moving at lightning speed. 
Vomberg, who flew from Israel to attend the competition, returned to his seat disappointed. He did not break his record of solving a 3x3 cube in two minutes and 19 seconds, although three minutes and 56 seconds is still a pretty good time, he admitted. 
Cubing is not very popular in Israel, he said, "especially blindfolded." Here, Vomberg said, everyone wants to talk to him, and several young, eager cubists asked him to autograph their cubes. While in Toronto, he has been interviewed on Canada A.M. and YTV. 
Vomberg has been an avid cubist since he was a child, but it wasn't until he was 15 that he learned how to solve the cube blindfolded. 
He once saw a man doing the puzzle behind his back and was inspired to try it himself. 
"I thought this guy has to have extraordinary vision or something," he said. "I thought I'd try it." 
.....................................................................

The cube popularity took a dive after hungary budapest championship of the world in 1982. The return in competition after 21 years was the world championship in toronto canada in 2003. Exactly had the same place at the science fair my web page photo that I placed on my web site that I took on the national championship of 1982.

My domain web page is rubikscuberecord.com and I'm the only one to have solved the cube blindfolded. If you don't believe in the one that has brought back the cube you will have to answer to the irreversables evidence. Contrary to it's return in 2003 in the store where the cube sales were influenced by the championship wich was not the case in 1982.

..................................................................
The best challenger  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2UiUDklVP8


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 13, 2010)

I learned M/2 for edges and now I can't blindsolve.


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I learned M/2 for edges and now I can't blindsolve.



Tch, you should have learnt M2


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 13, 2010)

First 5x5 centers BLD attempt:
31/48 centers solved 
Not surprised, I noticed a couple of mistakes I had to undo, so there would of been some I didn't notice. Unless of course it was the memorising that went wrong.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2010)

3x3 BLD in 6:16.73 off by 10 edges and 6 corners o_o

2 caps fell off right at the start, and that may have made me slip in an alg or something, or I may have started in the wrong orientation


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 15, 2010)

1:11.27, DNF(1:38.84), DNF(1:29.71), DNF(1:40.55), DNF(1:44.52) Total average fail. Would have been a decent average, but I had stupid stupid DNF's. First one was off by an edge 3-cycle, then the last 3 were off by 2 misorientated edges each =\.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 15, 2010)

6:29.xy

UFR and UBL not solved

FL and BD not solved. (or something like that)

That was it..... I want another success.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 15, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> 6:29.xy
> 
> UFR and UBL not solved
> 
> ...



Come on, man.


So, I was practising edges BLD on 3x3x3 when this kid walks up (EDIT: a few days ago), takes my cube in the middle of exec, scrambles it, and gives it back and says "Now solve it!"
I whacked him on the back of the head.


----------



## Forte (Apr 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > I learned M/2 for edges and now I can't blindsolve.
> ...



Ya it's 4 times faster 

And by the way, once you get used to M2, it's going to be quite simple for you, so just keep doing solves


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 15, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > 6:29.xy
> ...


Haha. I've had that happen too. It's soo annoying.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 16, 2010)

3x3 = 2 seconds gave up


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2010)

...


----------



## Toad (Apr 16, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> ...



I'm sorry but where's your blindfold?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > youtube]gHhdoMgXCRU[/youtube]
> ...



over my eyes...


----------



## Toad (Apr 16, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Why not show it in the video? It's quite a crucial part of the process...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



because i dont like showing my face in videos


----------



## Toad (Apr 16, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Oh ok. Totally makes sense then.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> ...



I see you bought a new camera. Good job, well, kinda


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Just a warning that if you want to film bld then you should really show your face. You will get many people who don't believe you and will accuse you of cheating if you don't - especially once you get quicker. Good job on your progress so far though


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



ah... well, just before I read this comment, I recorded a 5:36 success not showing my face 

And thanks, started BLD 1 week ago 

If people start accusing me of cheating, (there is actually a part in the 5:36 success where it looks like I'm cheating, but I put a title on the video saying why I did a random cube rotation and then undid it.) I can hopefully go to UK nationals, and if I can, I will do BLD there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2010)

Eh, there's no point worrying about showing your face. People will suspect you of cheating no matter what you do. So just prove it by solving in a competition.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Eh, there's no point worrying about showing your face. People will suspect you of cheating no matter what you do. So just prove it by solving in a competition.


This is the perfect explanation to this problem.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 17, 2010)

I dom't even understand how any Pochman methods work... That's a pretty big fail at BLD... The story was over before it begun :fp


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 17, 2010)

First full 4x4 BLD attempt, didn't time it, the memorizing was over an hour anyway. The execution 10-15 minutes. 

I spent ages burning it into my brain so I didn't forget while solving.

2 CORNERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The VERY LAST PIECE I inserted was inserted wrong! I must of screwed it up in the memorising process. :fp

 ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

How the hell could I of done that!:fp

The corners are the most easiest thing, it didn't even have parity! :fp

I memorised the incorrect corner like this:
[Shoot to BLD] (representing "M")

It should of been:
[Shoot to LBD] (representing "K')

Seriously though, :fp


----------



## aronpm (Apr 17, 2010)

3x3 multiBLD: 1/2 5:03
Second cube was off by two flipped edges, iirc.

4x4 BLD:
DNF(14:13) - 2 centre pieces swapped.
DNF(11:06) - did an extra r2, did an extra parity fix, (so the centres were off by U2 r2). Otherwise, 2 2-cycles of wings, one of which I didn't see during memo, which is why I did parity.

So does anyone know what the fastest first success for 4bld is? At this rate I'll probably stackmat it before I solve it successfully.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 3x3 multiBLD: 1/2 5:03
> Second cube was off by two flipped edges, iirc.
> 
> 4x4 BLD:
> ...



Lol


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 3x3 multiBLD: 1/2 5:03
> Second cube was off by two flipped edges, iirc.
> 
> 4x4 BLD:
> ...



Dunno what the fastest first success was, but it was definitely sub-10. From my rough memory when we were talking about it when I got my first one, it was about 8 mins I think. Nice times btw 


Zane_C said:


> First full 4x4 BLD attempt, didn't time it, the memorizing was over an hour anyway. The execution 10-15 minutes.
> 
> I spent ages burning it into my brain so I didn't forget while solving.
> 
> ...



I know your pain. My last two attempts I think I had were off by 3 corners and 2 corners each. I was so annoyed at myself . But dw, you will get it soon!


----------



## aronpm (Apr 17, 2010)

Hah, add DNF(12:45) to my list of 4bld failures! Off by 3 corners and 2 wings this time. I took a while for that one because I forgot centres when I was revising


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 17, 2010)

Umm... I got the edges part of the Pochmann method.. but I can't get the corners. on Joel van noorts speedcubing page he has a example solve. and the corners won't work for me... can someone with experience try this and tell me what I'm doing wrong?? I guess that's my failure... lol


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 18, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> Umm... I got the edges part of the Pochmann method.. but I can't get the corners. on Joel van noorts speedcubing page he has a example solve. and the corners won't work for me... can someone with experience try this and tell me what I'm doing wrong?? I guess that's my failure... lol



Well, it's hard to help you if you don't explain the problem. Explain. And we'll try!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 18, 2010)

i was having a great magic memo but when i solved, the logo was in the wrong place


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 18, 2010)

Didn't time, as I had gaps where I would go do something then go back to memorising.
4x4 BLD fail, this cube was totally messed up, half solved half scrambled, maby worse lol.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 18, 2010)

First 2 BLD attempts ever were DNFs. Each took up half an hour.


----------



## Faz (Apr 19, 2010)

59 and 1:01 DNF's both off by 2 edges :s


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 59 and 1:01 DNF's both off by 2 edges :s





You're getting good!


----------



## Faz (Apr 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 59 and 1:01 DNF's both off by 2 edges :s
> ...



Rowe made me do it


----------



## Kian (Apr 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 59 and 1:01 DNF's both off by 2 edges :s
> ...



psh, i could dnf 59s all day.


----------



## Parity (Apr 19, 2010)

Kian said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


Ha, lol.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 19, 2010)

7x7x7BLD: DNF 2:04:54(1:17:76 visual memo)

Third attempt. The best yet. Only two "small" mistakes.

1. One 3-cycle of obliques. I think I memoed them incorrectly. I'm having difficulties seperating one set of obliques from the other during memo. This time I did a lot better than the other times though. I had this idea of refering one set of obliques as: 1, 4, 7 and 10 o'clock and the other set as 2, 5, 8, and 11 o'clock.
2. I use r2 for wing edges and on the outer wing edges I had 3 edges on the l-slice in a row. I went through them fast, but then lost count of how many I did. I then ended up doing a fourth one resulting in a bad slicemove and a few wing edges in the wrong place. I blame this on loss of concentration during the very last part of the solve.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 19, 2010)

5x5BLD at GO: 38:xy DNF, off by some wing edges. It went like this:
- Solve centers
- Solve edges
- Realize I did something wrong 7 targets ago (confused L with M, I always do that >_<)
- Go back 7 targets
- Fix mistake
- Solve 7 targets
- Realize that when going back I forgot a target
- Go 7 targets back
- Unfix the mistake
- Go 3 targets forward
- Fix mistake
- Go 3 targets back
- Fix mistake
- Go 7 targets forward.

I'm not sure on which of these I made a mistake 

Multi: 3/4 in 21:39, 2 flipped edges. I didn't memo them correctly, it was a sole 2-cycle. I memo'ed DVD instead of DUD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2010)

LarsN said:


> 7x7x7BLD: DNF 2:04:54(1:17:76 visual memo)
> 
> Third attempt. The best yet. Only two "small" mistakes.
> 
> ...



Nice try! You'll get it soon!


----------



## aronpm (Apr 19, 2010)

3x3 MultiBLD: 5/7 in 32:35 (22:08 memo) and 5/7 in 35:05 (23:27 memo)

First was for weekly comp #16. I'll try again after school tomorrow and hopefully get 7/7 >.<


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 3x3 MultiBLD: 5/7 in 32:35 (22:08 memo) and 5/7 in 35:05 (23:27 memo)
> 
> First was for weekly comp #16. I'll try again after school tomorrow and hopefully get 7/7 >.<



Nice job!

I have a comment about those scrambles. If you intend to do multi for the weekly competition but haven't yet, please don't read the spoiler.



Spoiler



Those were very easy scrambles. (At least the first 6 were.) Not a flipped edge or a twisted corner in the batch. Unbelievably nice. I did 4/6 in under 30 minutes - the fastest I've ever done that (I'll post the precise time with my other results later in the week). Two silly little memorization mistakes cost me the two solves. I only did 6 to protect Mats' possible win. )

Edit: Oops, I guess there was one twisted corner. It was my mistake on one of the two cubes - I thought it was permuted (and memorized it that way), but it was just twisted. I should really pay more attention when I'm memorizing.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 19, 2010)

11:55.76 4x4 BLD DNF, off by 2 3-cycles of wings. I know how one of them happened, but not sure bout the other one.

EDIT: GAHHH, 12:44.88 DNF by 2 misoriented corners. To make it even harder, the TV was on loud about 5 meters away, and my sister was playing the piano in the room next to mine. Far out, I thought I oriented them the right way =\.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 19, 2010)

Big cubes at German Open:
5^3: DNF in 37.xx (memo sub-10), off by 10 centers
4^3: DNF in 13.xx (didn't check the memo time), off by 3 corners, 3 edges and 4 centers.
I want an official success


----------



## joey (Apr 20, 2010)

2/3 in 10:xx mins in comp.
First cube was off by a 3-cycle of edges


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 20, 2010)

joey said:


> 2/3 in 10:xx mins in comp.
> First cube was off by a 3-cycle of edges



Unlucky


----------



## LewisJ (Apr 21, 2010)

DNF'd my talent show audition BLD solve by two flipped edges >_>

Nevertheless the judges were impressed with my ~25 speedsolve and near-complete BLD solve.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 21, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > 6:29.xy
> ...



Take off the Blindfold, memo and then solve it 

for srs, what should he care?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 21, 2010)

12:10.98 4x4 BLD
off by 2 centers
I feel like killing the cube.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 21, 2010)

3^3 BLD in 1:20.07, off by 2 2-cycles of corners because of a stupid memo error


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 24, 2010)

First 5bld failure after 7 consecutive successes. 5:56 memo (best ever) and then dropped the cube while on the 2nd alg . Could have picked it up with a 1/24 chance of getting it right...but couldn't be bothered to try. Was the first weekly comp scramble


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> First 5bld failure after 7 consecutive successes. 5:56 memo (best ever) and then dropped the cube while on the 2nd alg . Could have picked it up with a 1/24 chance of getting it right...but couldn't be bothered to try. Was the first weekly comp scramble



Wow, that's agonizing. Kind of funny, though. Anyway, now you're back to normal. It seems like you should be pretty accurate overall, though, which is nice. Keep up the good work!

(By the way, I would probably have picked it up and hoped. Silly, but that's me. )


----------



## riffz (Apr 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > First 5bld failure after 7 consecutive successes. 5:56 memo (best ever) and then dropped the cube while on the 2nd alg . Could have picked it up with a 1/24 chance of getting it right...but couldn't be bothered to try. Was the first weekly comp scramble
> ...



I think I probably would too. After the effort of memorizing a 5x5 I would chance it


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 24, 2010)

1:15.89, 1:28.26, 1:23.69, DNF(1:24.23), DNF(2:14.29), Stupid fail last solve, and 4th as well. If I didn't DNF the 4th solve, would have been a pb =\. 4th solve was off by 3 corners and 3 edges. 
1. (1:15.89) B2 U2 R F2 R' L' B U' R2 U B' D' F B D' F' R U2 R2 F D2 U2 F' R2 B2 
2. 1:28.26 D2 U' L' R D F B L B F' L' F L2 F U' L2 U' F2 D R' L' U F2 U D 
3. 1:23.69 F U F' U B' F L' D2 F' D' R' F' R' D2 L F B2 L' B F2 D L' R2 B R' 
4. DNF F L U' L2 U2 B R' B' U' F2 R B F R L2 D2 R' D' B L' D B' D U2 F 
5. (DNF) D' F U2 R2 L' F2 B2 R2 D' R F2 D' F' L' D L' D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 D U2


----------



## Feryll (Apr 24, 2010)

riffz said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...


I would rip the blindfold off, pick up the cube properly, and say 'That didn't happen' and continue solving

Especially during a comp


----------



## Faz (Apr 24, 2010)

joey said:


> 2/3 in 12:xx*
> First cube was off by a 3-cycle of corners*


----------



## LarsN (Apr 24, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> First 5bld failure after 7 consecutive successes. 5:56 memo (best ever) and then dropped the cube while on the 2nd alg . Could have picked it up with a 1/24 chance of getting it right...but couldn't be bothered to try. Was the first weekly comp scramble



Amazing memo time. Already you beat my PB memo (including dnf). Don't worry about the dnf. I wouldn't have continued in that case either. Actually I dropped the first weekly comp scramble too, but that was during memo  DNF'ed it with two twisted corners though, but got the second one, breaking a 19 DNF streak


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2010)

What would you do if you had a day alone ? (which does not happen me often).

I set out to set a PB bld. Which I did not. Not a single one 
I set out to test my memory, some of you have said that you must rest your memory (your images/rooms) between solves. 
I have not noticed that personally. So I intended to do more blindsolves in a row and in a day than I have done before. Now I have accomplished at least that.

First I tried (this weeks comp) Multi. First time i tried 8 cubes. 6/8. OK I think, actually very close. 
One cube had two corners twisted because I choose wrong word/image for TO (TOMTE instead of TOMAT (Santa instead of tomato). One cube had a 3-cycle edges off, I don't understand why.

Then (inspired by Sakarie who has set out to do at least 12 blindsolves each day to next comp) 
I did 30 3x3 solves in a row. Not one of them sub-2 which really is bad. 18 solved and 12 dnf:s. 

Then lunch and an hour outside and some 3x3 normal solves and a nap .

Then I did the second 5x5 bld in this weeks comp, a 3-cycle edges off. 

Then (inspired by Lars N) I set out to try 7x7 BLD, but actually tried to do it with bld algs but memoed only six pieces at a time. 
In a way that was a memory rest of course. After 47 minutes I gave up when I only had some obliques left because I mishandled 
a commutator and the cube was suddenly not nearly solved any longer. And I was very very tired in my hands.

Finally I have tried all five 4x4 from this weeks comp, all blind in a row. 
(but not Multi ) No pause between solving but for scrambling. 3 solved 2 dnf:s 9:30-11:40.

Now I have not time for this anymore, but I am fresh as a daisy in my mind and could easily have continued with more solves.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 24, 2010)

Except for no PB's I think it sounds like you had a successful day 

I solved a few 7x7x7 sighted solves before I tried normal bld aswell. I was afraid I couldn't figure out the obliques.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds like an impressive day, Mats. That's a pretty good result for your first try at 8 cubes multi!

I think the more developed memory systems really don't have much trouble with reuse. At least, I find it much like you do. If I'm well-rested and not under any stress, I can do BLD solving all day long, reuse rooms, and never get in trouble.

As for your initial question, of course I would try something big if I had a day alone - probably a 7x7x7 multi to start with. I think I might have a chance like that next weekend - not a whole day alone, but an evening anyway. Maybe I'll finally do my fourth attempt!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 24, 2010)

7x7 multi.. Wow. Mike, you're amazing.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 24, 2010)

A bld day alone: First would be 7bld. I have no 6x6 so it would have to be straight to the 7. Then I'd try a 2-5 bld relay. I might also figure out pyra and mega bld and attempt those until I get a success. If I had time maybe a 3bld with feet(!).

EDIT: Might as well post a bld failure here too: It's one of those not-really-a-failure ones. 5x5x5 2nd scramble of weekly comp got a 6:26.93 memo and then spent 2 minutes remembering one of my centre cycles. Also missed a letter during wings and undid 15 wing pieces to get back to it. So it resulted in a 10:12.78 exec and 16:39.71 success overall. Should have been sub-WR off that sort of memo


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> So it resulted in a 10:12.78 exec and 16:39.71 success overall. Should have been sub-WR off that sort of memo



Wow, I find your speed of improvement fantastic. In the same time I have improved from say 23 to 22 minutes you have gone from 30 to 16-17.

And your story reminds me of really learning how to correct mistakes like that wing execution. You don't have to backtrace all wing edges. But I do too in a situation like that.

We'll see about 7x7 bld. Is there anyone who knows how many people who have done a 7x7? In the unofficial list on speedcubing there are four. But I don't think you can
update the list any longer.


----------



## Parity (Apr 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sounds like an impressive day, Mats. That's a pretty good result for your first try at 8 cubes multi!
> 
> I think the more developed memory systems really don't have much trouble with reuse. At least, I find it much like you do. If I'm well-rested and not under any stress, I can do BLD solving all day long, reuse rooms, and never get in trouble.
> 
> As for your initial question, of course I would try something big if I had a day alone - probably a 7x7x7 multi to start with. I think I might have a chance like that next weekend - not a whole day alone, but an evening anyway. Maybe I'll finally do my fourth attempt!


Can you tell me about your room memory?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 24, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > So it resulted in a 10:12.78 exec and 16:39.71 success overall. Should have been sub-WR off that sort of memo
> ...


Kuti is on that list.

I'm going to do it in 2010, I promise.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 24, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > So it resulted in a 10:12.78 exec and 16:39.71 success overall. Should have been sub-WR off that sort of memo
> ...



Well I only had 1 attempt a week since the start of the year before...and that wasn't helping me get faster at all, so now I do one a day and it works nicely . It's you and Mike that inspired me to get into big cube bld really so thanks! 

I know that I don't have to backtrack all the wings normally, but this case was different because I had shot some r-slice pieces to the wrong place as well due to being r2 out from where I expected to be. It should also be possible to correct this quicker than backtracking but it was too difficult to think of on the spot.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



I know Chris Hardwick did it. It seems to me like someone else did, but I can't remember who right now.

And Daniel, your rate of improvement on 5x5x5 BLD is outrageous. I've only had a couple sub-7 memorization attempts, and those were almost 7. Once you get your execution speed up, you're going to be way faster than me. Very impressive!


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 25, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



I'm definitely going to be joining the 7bld list by the end of the year...it's on my New Year's Aims.

I guess my memo on 4bld got down to a best of 3:05 when I was practising that, so it doesn't surprise me too much that I'm down to around 6 mins for 5bld after doing 9 solves in a week - it's slightly slower per piece than 4bld which is what you would expect. Hopefully I'll keep reducing the time I take to figure out the tricky centre comms (usually the ones with bottom pieces) - that's where I can currently see space for improvement. The real mystery is why it still takes me over a minute to memo a 3x3


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 25, 2010)

I thought I would try BLD with minumum rehersing memo.
For those who think it's impossible...
Guess what, my accuracy just got worse. 

2:54.33, DNF(2:17.30), DNF(2:21.05), DNF(2:20.45), DNF(2:39.89), DNF(2:15.37), DNF(2:39.25), DNF(2:56.17), DNF(2:37.19), DNF(2:39.30)

Some were off by just a few wrongly oriented pieces while other were off by a lot, on one cube there was only one corner solved.


----------



## Kev43 (Apr 25, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> As for your initial question, of course I would try something big if I had a day alone - probably a 7x7x7 multi to start with. I think I might have a chance like that next weekend - not a whole day alone, but an evening anyway. Maybe I'll finally do my fourth attempt!


What are the results of your first three attempts?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2010)

Kev43 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > As for your initial question, of course I would try something big if I had a day alone - probably a 7x7x7 multi to start with. I think I might have a chance like that next weekend - not a whole day alone, but an evening anyway. Maybe I'll finally do my fourth attempt!
> ...



All DNFs, all 0/2, all six puzzles fairly close to solved, each one somewhere around 3 hours total. I don't remember the details, but they're all posted somewhere back in this thread.

I'm not positive I'm going to get the chance to try next weekend, but if I do get the chance, I will give it a go. Hopefully this time I'll finally get them.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 26, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kev43 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I remember witnessing the first


----------



## MrMoney (Apr 26, 2010)

Just attempted my first MBLD with 3 cubes (which will be my goal from now on):

1/3 solved in 26minutes 13seconds

1. DNF 3 cycle of corners 
2. Solved
3. 2flip edges 2 corners wrong

I have started to outline my "memory-method" involving each of my sisters´ bodies for corners and letters representing edges.

Will be fun to see if I get any success in competitions.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 27, 2010)

4^3 BLD in 11.11, DNF by two centers and three wings


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 27, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> First 5bld failure after 7 consecutive successes. 5:56 memo (best ever) and then dropped the cube while on the 2nd alg . Could have picked it up with a 1/24 chance of getting it right...but couldn't be bothered to try. Was the first weekly comp scramble



Even though it wouldn't count, I would have solved it sighted, then re-scrambled, just so that memo didn't go to waste


----------



## Isbit (Apr 27, 2010)

TMOY said:


> 4^3 BLD in 11.11, DNF by two centers and three wings



I DNF'd in the exact same time on my first weekly-solve. I did parityalg r2 instead of r2 parityalg 

anyway, tried domino BLD for the first time today. Since I don't really have a method, I wasn't surprised that I DNF'd. Not even close. Will probably try again later.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 27, 2010)

4BLD DNF: 10:29.40 (6:10 memo)
I messed up the last centre comm I think, because most of the wings were scrambles and 4 corners were off.

Edit:

DNF(10:32.11), I had to stop because I couldn't remember the last half of the wings. That's because I did memo in 5:00


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2010)

Since everyone else is doing it, I thought I should join in the fun.

4x4x4 BLD: DNF in 6:44.17, 3:33 memo. Off by 2 centers because I did the commutator backwards. 

It was the second scramble in the weekly competition this week. All the scrambles seemed very nice this week.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 27, 2010)

After my DNF in 11:11, I got one in 10:10, off by 3 edges and 4 centers.
My next DNF will be in 9:09


----------



## blah (Apr 27, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Kev43 said:
> ...



I remember witnessing the eleventh.


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 27, 2010)

I went for a speed multi to improve my memo speed. Got 1/3 in 9:52.16. Happy with sub-10, but I think I can reach sub-9 (and solve all ).


----------



## Parity (Apr 27, 2010)

First 3/3 BLD try.
I only have 7 BLD 1cube success.
I got 2/3 solved.
In 16:75.43


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 28, 2010)

2:00.91 DNF off by 4 flipped edges.


----------



## Isbit (Apr 28, 2010)

4x4 BLD DNF in 10:11.00 with two two-cycles of centers wrong 

I also did a speedmulti yesterday, got 2/5 in 21 minutes. memo in around 10:45. On one of the cubes I did the Classic Pochmann-parity fix and forgot I was using M2. :fp


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 28, 2010)

Parity said:


> First 3/3 BLD try.
> I only have 7 BLD 1cube success.
> I got 2/3 solved.
> In 16:75.43



Wow youre getting really good at BLD


----------



## Faz (Apr 29, 2010)

4bld DNF off by 4 centers :s


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 29, 2010)

Damn, do you know what the time was?


----------



## aronpm (Apr 29, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Damn, do you know what the time was?



It was 21:01.93.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Apr 29, 2010)

7.36.xy DNF of by 2-edge orientation that I forgot to memorize


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 29, 2010)

4x4 BLD DNF (25:08)
Off by 5 centers for an unknown reason.


----------



## Zava (Apr 29, 2010)

6:34 (3:30) dnf on 4x4 during digital techniques class  2 centers swapped. I knew there is an orange-blue swap, possibly I remembered one's position wrong.


----------



## aronpm (May 1, 2010)

My 4BLD times are starting to confuse me.

Last night, I had a DNF(10:00.73). Then I followed that with a DNF(9:01.60). 

And tonight, I just did a DNF(8:03.66). 3:07 memo. wtf.

sub-8 first success?


----------



## Zane_C (May 1, 2010)

22 minute 4x4 BLD DNF.
-Memo was about 12.
-Corner and center execution felt pretty fast then I ran into a couple of dilemma's with the edges. I was expecting just the edges to be unsolved but the centers were off by a bit aswell.

@ Aron, with DNF's that fast it almost makes them an accomplishment.


----------



## Faz (May 1, 2010)

Oya my failure tonight was 14 min DNF by 3 centers.


----------



## Isbit (May 1, 2010)

Damnit! 1:31 3x3 DNF, I flipped one edge wrong. 12 edges, 6 corners, so nonlucky. 33 s memo. my PB is 1:48, so this would've been a big lowering of that.


----------



## Zane_C (May 3, 2010)

And today's failure is a 23 minute DNF, 8 centers were off. :confused:
I might do some sighted center solves to try and improve my commutators.


----------



## aronpm (May 3, 2010)

7:41.01 DNF...
I have it on tape, because Faz demanded that I film. 3:10 memo. Off by 16 wings and 9 centres, so that's pretty bad.

I've done at least 35, maybe even 40, DNFs, and not a single success yet. 

EDIT: Actually, it's probably more like over 50 DNFs.


----------



## Zane_C (May 3, 2010)

You'll get it soon, which pieces are usually the ones unsolved?


----------



## LarsN (May 3, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 7:41.01 DNF...
> I have it on tape, because Faz demanded that I film. 3:10 memo. Off by 16 wings and 9 centres, so that's pretty bad.
> 
> I've done at least 35, maybe even 40, DNFs, and not a single success yet.
> ...



haven't you considered going slow to practise your accuracy during execution? I know you are going for the fastest first solve record, but your just going to get the "most dnf's before succes" record (which rhymes better  ).


----------



## aronpm (May 3, 2010)

LarsN said:


> haven't you considered going slow to practise your accuracy during execution? I know you are going for the fastest first solve record, but your just going to get the "most dnf's before succes" record (which rhymes better  ).



I'm not intentionally going for fastest first solve, but I care more about the speed of my solves rather than the accuracy. Eventually I'll get some solves and then I think my accuracy will start to improve. 

I was stuck at ~5 minutes for 3x3 bld for a while, until I decided to stop reviewing my memory as much. Of course my accuracy was horrible, but I eventually got used to it.


----------



## LarsN (May 3, 2010)

aronpm said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > haven't you considered going slow to practise your accuracy during execution? I know you are going for the fastest first solve record, but your just going to get the "most dnf's before succes" record (which rhymes better  ).
> ...



Well okay, if it works for you  I couldn't take all that dnf'ing. Bld is fun for me because of the feeling you get from a successfull solve.


----------



## Zane_C (May 3, 2010)

I'm opposite of you Aron, I don't focus on speed at all and try and get the accuracy. With 3x3 it's a different story though.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 4, 2010)

My failure is not starting the timer for 5bld execution on my fastest memo and execution ever...so approx 12:10 DNF. Read page 6 of weekly comp 18 for more details...


----------



## riffz (May 4, 2010)

Memorized the 4x4 for the second attempt ever (last one was over a year ago) and started solving corners first when I realized that my algs weren't center safe :fp

Next time I'll do centers first


----------



## kinch2002 (May 5, 2010)

riffz said:


> Memorized the 4x4 for the second attempt ever (last one was over a year ago) and started solving corners first when I realized that my algs weren't center safe :fp
> 
> Next time I'll do centers first



One year makes you a pretty experienced bigcubebld-er  Which of your corner algs aren't center-safe? I had that problem with my H perm, but you can just do 2 A perms instead for that


----------



## riffz (May 5, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Memorized the 4x4 for the second attempt ever (last one was over a year ago) and started solving corners first when I realized that my algs weren't center safe :fp
> ...



All 3 of the ones I use for corners. I'll just do centers first. A year makes you forget a lot of things. Surprisingly, I could still remember the r2 parity alg even after that long.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 5, 2010)

riffz said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



I really like corners first because you can quickly visual memo them last and then execute them straight away. r2 parity alg has painful memories for me - I messed up the alg in a 4bld and a 5bld attempt at my last comp (the 5bld had 2 flipped midges as well so didn't matter so much).


----------



## riffz (May 5, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



Yea, it would be nice to do corners first but I'm so used to the corners algorithms I use that I wouldn't switch. Its not that bad since I've switched to a more long-term approach for corners memo on the 3x3 and this will carry over nicely.


----------



## TMOY (May 5, 2010)

I use L R U2 L' R' U' y L' R' U2 L R U y' as a supercube-safe H-perm for corners.

Yeterday: 11.01 DNF, off by the whole orange and green centers swapped. They were the last two I had to solve and I swapped the wrong cubies...


----------



## Zane_C (May 8, 2010)

So just then I decided to attempt 4x4 bld. 
Anyway my memory was flowing nicely, when I was nearly done memorising the centers I ran into solme problems, I wasted precious minutes trying to figure it out. It turned out I wasn't shooting to a piece because I thought I had already cycled it. So I just stopped timing the memorising and I would just time a bld execution as fast I could.

Right at the start I stuffed up the corner alg, you know the Y perm used for Old Pochmann lol.


----------



## TMOY (May 8, 2010)

First 6^3 BLD attempt: DNF in 1 hour 20 minutes (21 minutes memo).
Both inner and outer wings were a 3-cycle off. 
Centers were big fail  I most probably did a cube rotation wrong at some point (and I think I know when it happened). For corners, 2 misoriented ones and a double 2-cycle off, probably because of the same wrong rotation (I executed corner parity at the end of the solve, after the centers).


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 9, 2010)

I was doing some solves in public the other day and I went 1 for 9 on 3x3 BLD averaging around 4-6 minutes a solve.


----------



## Zane_C (May 9, 2010)

1/2 multi in 8:21.
Off by 2 flipped edges, I memorised it flipped and still forgot about it!

EDIT: 19:15.00 4BLD DNF, 10 centers and 2 edges already solved.
I noticed the top layer corners were off by a U2 so I incorrectly did a commutator.
4 centers and several edges were off, the incorrect edges would probably be explained by the U2. 
But why are the centers off? and what's with the U2? that will always remain a mystery.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 11, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 1/2 multi in 8:21.
> Off by 2 flipped edges, I memorised it flipped and still forgot about it!
> 
> EDIT: 19:15.00 4BLD DNF, 10 centers and 2 edges already solved.
> ...



You probably just forgot to undo a setup move. U2 puts 4 centres, 4 corners and 8 edges? Sound about right?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 11, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 1/2 multi in 8:21.
> Off by 2 flipped edges, I memorised it flipped and still forgot about it!
> 
> EDIT: 19:15.00 4BLD DNF, 10 centers and 2 edges already solved.
> ...


You probably just forgot to undo a setup move. U2 puts 4 centres, 4 corners and 8 edges? Sound about right?


TMOY said:


> First 6^3 BLD attempt: DNF in 1 hour 20 minutes (21 minutes memo).
> Both inner and outer wings were a 3-cycle off.
> Centers were big fail  I most probably did a cube rotation wrong at some point (and I think I know when it happened). For corners, 2 misoriented ones and a double 2-cycle off, probably because of the same wrong rotation (I executed corner parity at the end of the solve, after the centers).


Wow...I commend you for trying a 6bld! You'll get one next time


----------



## riffz (May 11, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> So just then I decided to attempt 4x4 bld.
> Anyway my memory was flowing nicely, when I was nearly done memorising the centers I ran into solme problems, I wasted precious minutes trying to figure it out. It turned out I wasn't shooting to a piece because I thought I had already cycled it. So I just stopped timing the memorising and I would just time a bld execution as fast I could.
> 
> Right at the start I stuffed up the corner alg, you know the Y perm used for Old Pochmann lol.



You do know that the popular Y perm will rotate centers, right?


----------



## Zane_C (May 11, 2010)

riffz said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > So just then I decided to attempt 4x4 bld.
> ...



Your've got to be S***ING me. I used to do the corners last, now i guess I'll have to switch back. (unless the swaps are divisible by 4)
Thanks for pointing this out I feel so foolish, but I still find it pretty funny. 

I'm very glad I only just started doing 4BLD.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 11, 2010)

TMOY said:


> First 6^3 BLD attempt: DNF in 1 hour 20 minutes *(21 minutes memo)*.


That's insane. I've gotten a 1:02 attempt with 35 minutes memo. So either my memo sucks, or your execution sucks XD


----------



## TMOY (May 12, 2010)

My execution sucks  My memo/exec ratio is quite consistent with the ones I get on the other big cubes.


----------



## TMOY (May 12, 2010)

4^3 BLD in 8:32, off by 3 wings


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2010)

4^3 DNF (18:16)
The thing that fails so much about this is that I had 23 edge targets so that calls for the r2 parity algorithm. I was to caught up in a constant thinking ahead execution that I forgot to do it at the end. :fp


----------



## MiloD (May 14, 2010)

1:23.43 DNF

dropped an edge cycle during exec.

I'm kind of glad I didn't get this solve. **** would have rocked my world. I'm improving quickly and still shooting for sub 1 this summer.


----------



## Tim Major (May 15, 2010)

11:10.70 DNF
I was doing 3x3 bld while aronpm was doing 4x4 bld, and he'd stopped solving before I even put on my blindfold. I really rushed this, and I'm pretty sure I would have successed if I didn't forget to rotate back after doing parity  Off by 12 edges . Not that disappointing really, but I'm not racing him again, because I wanna take my time.


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 11:10.70 DNF
> I was doing 3x3 bld while aronpm was doing 4x4 bld, and he'd stopped solving before I even put on my blindfold. I really rushed this, and I'm pretty sure I would have successed if I didn't forget to rotate back after doing parity  Off by 12 edges . Not that disappointing really, but I'm not racing him again, because I wanna take my time.



What method do you use?


----------



## mande (May 15, 2010)

I've started to suck at BLD. Around 2-3 weeks back, every 1 out of 3 solves for me used to be sub 2. Then I took a 2 week break since I had exams. Last week I started practising, and I haven't gotten a single sub 2 solve yet.


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > 11:10.70 DNF
> ...



Old Pochmann, I give each sticker a letter (a-x on edges, a-x on corners) and come up with sentences (that make no sense at all) and memorise that. How come? Also, I plan on switching to M2 shortly.

Edit: and add a corners multi DNF to that.


----------



## Zane_C (May 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



That's what I do , but I don't do it with much pieces so it's easy to memorise.


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...


So how do you memo? I want something similar to mine, but maybe a little better.


----------



## Zane_C (May 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


Corners visual, some edges visual and the rest letters.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 21, 2010)

Attempted Solve minus the corners(cannot solve yet) and was off by 2 flipped pieces, don't know where I went wrong so i wrote out my story and am going to undo.


----------



## aronpm (May 21, 2010)

3x3 MultiBLD: 4/10 = -2 DNF in 41:20.22
First try on 10 cubes. Memo was 27:14. My solving order was really weird because at first I forgot the first edges on the first cube. I started working from the back. I popped the 4th cube, and for some reason, I didn't even turn the 7th cube! The second was off by 2x 2cycles of edges, 5th was scrambled, 6th was two twisted corners, and 10th was two flipped edges.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 24, 2010)

I get to post in both blindfold threads now that Belgium is over.
Complete failure at 5bld. 1st attempt I had 7 min memo I think but just couldn't seem to recall half of it. I sat there for ages trying to remember stuff but gave up after 21 mins. 2nd attempt I went a slower on memo (10 mins maybe). Recalling was easy enough but I locked up right near the beginning and got lost in the alg, which would explain why a load of pieces were all over the place by the end.
4bld my failure was to not have a sub-10. First solve I missed by 8 centres and 4 edges (i.e. one wrong slice move somewhere). By the 2nd attempt I had done multi, 2 5blds and a 4bld since 11.30am so my brain was far to dead to memo fast. 10:51 success. I count that as a fail

EDIT: 5bld scrambles were rubbish. I think it was something like 3 solved centres on the first and 5 on the second  4bld ones were fine


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I get to post in both blindfold threads now that Belgium is over.
> Complete failure at 5bld. 1st attempt I had 7 min memo I think but just couldn't seem to recall half of it. I sat there for ages trying to remember stuff but gave up after 21 mins. 2nd attempt I went a slower on memo (10 mins maybe). Recalling was easy enough but I locked up right near the beginning and got lost in the alg, which would explain why a load of pieces were all over the place by the end.
> 4bld my failure was to not have a sub-10. First solve I missed by 8 centres and 4 edges (i.e. one wrong slice move somewhere). By the 2nd attempt I had done multi, 2 5blds and a 4bld since 11.30am so my brain was far to dead to memo fast. 10:51 success. I count that as a fail


Sorry to hear it, but now you have it out of your system - you can do great next time!



kinch2002 said:


> EDIT: 5bld scrambles were rubbish. I think it was something like 3 solved centres on the first and 5 on the second  4bld ones were fine


Oops - I take it that means you haven't learned to reorient yet? It's really worth doing for cases like that. 3 solved centers usually means a good scramble, since it almost always means there's another orientation with much more than 10 solved. (I say that based on a general feeling from experience, not from actual knowledge of the numbers. But it does feel right to me.)


----------



## TMOY (May 24, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> EDIT: 5bld scrambles were rubbish. I think it was something like 3 solved centres on the first and 5 on the second  4bld ones were fine


On the first scramble, there were 5 white (black on my cube) center cubies on the red face. So I simply put all 8 black center cubies on it and swapped whole centers at the end of the solve. (I did that for other centers too.)
My solve was a DNF too but at least I got the black center right 
(It was also my fastest DNF so far, 26 minutes.)


----------



## Zane_C (May 24, 2010)

9 minute memo. Not far in I did a center commutator wrong and did what I thought was to undo it. A few centers later I realised I undid the com wrong and couldn't be bothered to back trace the previous centers and undo the 2 wrong commutators.


----------



## aronpm (May 24, 2010)

Lol, 0 cubes in multi isn't even really worth a post here, but...
0/4 = -4 in 9:29.15 (4:15 memo)

The memo was faster than I expected. The first cube was off by 2 flipped edges. The second cube was off by 3 edges and 4 corners. The last two were pretty messed up.

EDIT: 1/4 in 9:20.78 (5:00 memo).
Last cube was solved. First was 2 twisted corners. Second was 2 flipped edges and M slice edges. Third was two flipped edges and two twisted corners.


----------



## Isbit (May 25, 2010)

I realised that my Y-perm turns the centers... That's probably the reason why I've only had three succesful 4x4 BLD's... and the reason that I DNF'ed two of my three DNFs at Karlstad open.
:fp:fp:fp


----------



## Zane_C (May 25, 2010)

Isbit said:


> *I realised that my Y-perm turns the centers... That's probably the reason why I've only had three succesful 4x4 BLD's*... and the reason that I DNF'ed two of my three DNFs at Karlstad open.
> :fp:fp:fp



Don't feel so bad, infact the bolded words relate exactly to me, I found out about this a week or so ago and have still only had 3 successes. Luckily though I didn't dedicate to much solves with corners before centers. Remember you can still do corners first if the swaps are divisible by 4, which is quite often.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 25, 2010)

Weekly Comp 2010-21 Multibld *8/9 57:10.41 [40:11.17]*. I see anything less than 100% as failure. Especially as this one broke my streak of about 45 cubes in multibld (a few 2s and 3s, then 4,5,7,8,7,7). The 3rd cube had corners solved and edges totally wrong - no idea how this could happen apart from by executing the wrong memo entirely (not likely as I used one long journey for the 7 cubes that I did with letters). Pretty slow attempt (was hoping for sub-50), but that might be due to making up an extra 2 journeys as I went along


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 25, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Weekly Comp 2010-21 Multibld *8/9 57:10.41 [40:11.17]*. I see anything less than 100% as failure. Especially as this one broke my streak of about 45 cubes in multibld (a few 2s and 3s, then 4,5,7,8,7,7). The 3rd cube had corners solved and edges totally wrong - no idea how this could happen apart from by executing the wrong memo entirely (not likely as I used one long journey for the 7 cubes that I did with letters). Pretty slow attempt (was hoping for sub-50), but that might be due to making up an extra 2 journeys as I went along



Unlucky on not making the 9/9
What execution method do you use now, still 3OP?


----------



## kinch2002 (May 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Weekly Comp 2010-21 Multibld *8/9 57:10.41 [40:11.17]*. I see anything less than 100% as failure. Especially as this one broke my streak of about 45 cubes in multibld (a few 2s and 3s, then 4,5,7,8,7,7). The 3rd cube had corners solved and edges totally wrong - no idea how this could happen apart from by executing the wrong memo entirely (not likely as I used one long journey for the 7 cubes that I did with letters). Pretty slow attempt (was hoping for sub-50), but that might be due to making up an extra 2 journeys as I went along
> ...



No I've switched to Classic Pochmann corners and M2 pair edges. I use one long continuous journey and 4 word phrases (made from 4 letters of course) at each stop point. 3OP was a nightmare to do more than 2 cubes with because it was strings of 20 numbers to memorize per cube plus visual orientation memo.


----------



## TMOY (May 25, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Don't feel so bad, infact the bolded words relate exactly to me, I found out about this a week or so ago and have still only had 3 successes. Luckily though I didn't dedicate to much solves with corners before centers. Remember you can still do corners first if the swaps are divisible by 4, which is quite often.


If you use alternatively the Y-perm and its inverse (which is also a Y-perm but rotates centers in the opposite direction), you can even use it whenever you have no corner parity. Unfortunately you have no way to fix that parity without affecting centers at all, you must either keep track of what you're doing to centers or solve them before the parity fix...


----------



## mr. giggums (May 26, 2010)

I was hoping to get my first 3x3x3 BLD sucess after about 6 or 7 attemps I finish saw the red side solved and I thought YES FINALLY. But then I noticed I was off by a 3-cycle of edges and then I was NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I even just ate so rice so I tought I had it in the bag.

EDIT: Another DNF by a 2 2-cycles of edges


----------



## LarsN (May 28, 2010)

At HLSP Open last weekend I dnf'ed all my bigcube BLD attempts 

Three close attempts for 4x4x4bld including a sub10 dnf with only two centers off.

First attempt for 5x5x5bld was dnf 16:3x.xx. I cycled a middle edge commutator the wrong way.
For second attempt I went as far as two commutators into the solve when I realized that I had reoriented the cube, but forgot to memo the new orientation. I took a wild guess and then went on to screw up the next commutator and gave up on the solve. I guessed right on the centers though!

Both solves had 9:3x.xx memo, which would never have brought me close to a WR.

OFF TOPIC: Did you know that HLSP was a surprise party/official WCA competition for my birthday? How can you not realise that there is going to be a competition in your own house you ask? Well ... I guess my wife lies better than I ever imagined


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 28, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

My first ever sub-1 attempt at 3x3 BLD. I was doing the 1st scramble of weekly competition 22 and it was really easy for me. After I got really nice edge memo I decided to go for it and memo the corners very quickly (it worked).

I was done with my memorization after 20 seconds. My heart started to go BAMBAMBAM 
But I could remember my whole memo.
In the end I took the blindfold off and I thought it would be solved.
The time was 59.30, but the cube was off by 3 corners 
Oh well, at least I know I can do it ^^


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 28, 2010)

Haha Cornelius, I took it safe and went over the memo once again 
For that scramble I had 30~33 memo


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2010)

Yes said:


> My first ever sub-1 attempt at 3x3 BLD. I was doing the 1st scramble of weekly competition 22 and it was really easy for me.
> ...
> The time was 59.30, but the cube was off by 3 corners



Very nice! I hated that scramble - I memorized it sub-30, I think, and my memory was solid on it, and it was easy, but when I started to solve it, I realized that I had memorized it wrong - I used some letters incorrectly. I tried to figure out what it really was and got close, but it was wrong. So it was a very slow DNF.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 28, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > My first ever sub-1 attempt at 3x3 BLD. I was doing the 1st scramble of weekly competition 22 and it was really easy for me.
> ...



I think this is very interesting. I also found that scramble very easy, but as you cannot really have the same words as I have (mine are swedish ) I don't understand why. Ok, it did not have parity and no extra cycles, but still. ( I got sub-1:30 which is very good for me). I don't use visual so what makes that scramble easy??? :confused:
I can still recall all letter pairs for edges by the way (I did it almost ten hours ago)


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 28, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



I just found it really nice, that there were only 6 corner targets (one cycle) and also only one edge cycle. Other than that, there were one corner and one edge solve by the scramble. I think this can be called an easy scramble in general


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (May 28, 2010)

I just memorized the whole cube in 5 minutes (good for me), did the first few turns, and then the cube popped. :fp what a failur


----------



## Micael (May 28, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



hahaha, that was a very good memorization for me too! I did not check though, but the execution was normal and still got 1:33, very good for me. Edge execution was actually not that good because I had to shoot to the three so called "ugly case" (M2).


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 1, 2010)

After 7 minute memo on the first weekly comp scramble I gave up through execution because I couldn't think what to do, even if I did I had done something wrong before it anyway.
Basically I had to swap 4 opposite centers like this:
set up = r2 U2 r2
Now my approach would be something like this; 
Rw' F2 (r' U2 r) u2 (r' U2 r) u2 F2 Rw
Rw' F2 (r' U2 r) d2 (r' U2 r) d2 F2 Rw

Is this a good way?


----------



## Sakarie (Jun 1, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> After 7 minute memo on the first weekly comp scramble I gave up through execution because I couldn't think what to do, even if I did I had done something wrong before it anyway.
> Basically I had to swap 4 opposite centers like this:
> set up = r2 U2 r2
> Now my approach would be something like this;
> ...



I'm afraid it ain't good. I think the best would be U2 x' r2 u2 r2 u2 x U2. But that moves some other centers (yours too) so you should do it last.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 1, 2010)

This alg moves only the Ufr and Dbl centers in addition of the 4 centers you want to solve. (Actually it performs a double 3-cycle: Ufr -> Ubl -> Dbr and Dbl -> Dfr -> Ufl.) It you take this into account it is possible to use it at an early stage of the solve.
If you really don't want to move any other centers than the first 4, you can do for example: y l2 U r2 U' L2 U r2 U2 l2 U r2 U' l2 U r2 y'.


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

I watched badmephisto's ENTIRE BLD video. Then i gave it a shot. 

Maybe BLD isn't for me...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 1, 2010)

Samania said:


> I watched badmephisto's ENTIRE BLD video. Then i gave it a shot.
> 
> Maybe BLD isn't for me...



Watching the video once and giving it one shot isn't going to get you anywhere. Try harder.


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > I watched badmephisto's ENTIRE BLD video. Then i gave it a shot.
> ...


Heh yeah. It was probably because I didn't understand it or I was memorizing and watching How I met your mother at the same time.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 1, 2010)

Samania said:


> I watched badmephisto's ENTIRE BLD video. Then i gave it a shot.
> 
> Maybe BLD isn't for me...


BLD isn't easy at first. You'll hear some people say that it's simple, but in reality it's only simple once you know what you're doing properly. Keep trying and maybe find and read a few other tutorial sources and you will get there. Just keep going


----------



## blah (Jun 2, 2010)

8/10 multiBLD in 28:15.61.

Mismemorized one letter on cube 3. Didn't see a flipped edge on cube 9. No execution mistakes.

This is my second multiBLD attempt since January 29 (day before Washington DC Open 2010). First attempt happened about an hour ago  It was 7/10 in 31 minutes (actually, more like 9/10 but I won't bother explaining). My brain is fried.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow. Any idea what the memo time was?


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 2, 2010)

blah said:


> 8/10 multiBLD in 28:15.61.
> 
> Mismemorized one letter on cube 3. Didn't see a flipped edge on cube 9. No execution mistakes.
> 
> This is my second multiBLD attempt since January 29 (day before Washington DC Open 2010). First attempt happened about an hour ago  It was 7/10 in 31 minutes (actually, more like 9/10 but I won't bother explaining). My brain is fried.



GOGO WR


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2010)

blah said:


> 8/10 multiBLD in 28:15.61.
> 
> Mismemorized one letter on cube 3. Didn't see a flipped edge on cube 9. No execution mistakes.
> 
> This is my second multiBLD attempt since January 29 (day before Washington DC Open 2010). First attempt happened about an hour ago  It was 7/10 in 31 minutes (actually, more like 9/10 but I won't bother explaining). My brain is fried.



You have so much talent it's frightening.

I agree with Sarah - you should try at least 17 this weekend.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just a normal 3x3 blindfolded solve, rubbish time, 7:30.29, off by 5 corners and 7 edges :fp

No idea what went wrong...


----------



## MiloD (Jun 2, 2010)

1:17 bld DNF off by 3 edges. This is still pretty amazing for me. I had my pb yesterday.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2010)

Another failure:

3BLD in 5:17.44 DNF by 2 flipped edges, current pb is 5:30...

My reaction: YES!!!!!! <does x2 rotation> oh f***

To see the state of the cube after the fale, do:

L2 D2 L D' L' D' L2 U B D B' D' U'


----------



## blah (Jun 2, 2010)

13/15 in 49:59. Don't have the exact time, but it was clearly sub-50.

Forgot and forgot. No execution mistakes.

I only have 15 cubes


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2010)

blah said:


> 13/15 in 49:59. Don't have the exact time, but it was clearly sub-50.
> 
> Forgot and forgot. No execution mistakes.
> 
> I only have 15 cubes



Use big cubes but only turn the outer layers.


----------



## blah (Jun 2, 2010)

M2.


----------



## Toad (Jun 2, 2010)

Just do 15 plus a 4bld... If you can do that, you can get WR


----------



## Forte (Jun 2, 2010)

blah said:


> M2.



be rike waffo ):


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2010)

blah said:


> 13/15 in 49:59. Don't have the exact time, but it was clearly sub-50.
> 
> Forgot and forgot. No execution mistakes.
> 
> I only have 15 cubes



You MUST get two more by this weekend. No excuses.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 18, 2010)

5x5 BLD in 16:56!!!!! (from the weekly)

But AGAIN I slipped at the parity alg.  I used edges parity alg instead of corners. 
Then a couple of moves into it I realized what I was doing, but was so stunned at the stupidity 
that I did not notice exactly where I was so I could backtrack.

It is as if I quit thinking when there's only parity algs left.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 18, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> 5x5 BLD in 16:56!!!!! (from the weekly)
> 
> But AGAIN I slipped at the parity alg.  I used edges parity alg instead of corners.
> Then a couple of moves into it I realized what I was doing, but was so stunned at the stupidity
> ...


Wow! That's insane improvement all of a sudden! That must be so frustrating! I assume it would have been a massive pb?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5 BLD in 16:56!!!!! (from the weekly)
> ...



Yes, it would have been PB with 4 minutes. But I've been practicing a lot of 5BLD last month (more than one each day) and have had perhaps 20 sub-20 dnf:s. But this was the third from weekly and it is easy. You'll see...
(and it was so infuriatingly close).


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 18, 2010)

1:24.15 DNF with 2 edges swapped .


----------



## Feryll (Jun 18, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> 1:24.15 DNF with 2 edges swapped .



What? I assume you also mean two corners swapped as well


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 18, 2010)

Feryll said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > 1:24.15 DNF with 2 edges swapped .
> ...



or flipped


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 18, 2010)

Feryll said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > 1:24.15 DNF with 2 edges swapped .
> ...



Yeah basically a tperm away.


----------



## @uguste (Jun 18, 2010)

I just did 6 solves in a row that were all off by two edges flipped :fp


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2010)

More 5x5 BLD: 3-C central edges, 3-C wing edges off. 17:13!! (9:20)
This was not lucky. Double parity.
Now there just must come a successful sub-20 soon


----------



## Feryll (Jun 19, 2010)

I finally solved all fifty-four pieces of the 4x4 Maru cube blindfolded! Wait, what's that you're saying, there are _fifty-six_ pieces? *Looks at BRD and ULF corners*
O...m.....f....

Ahh! I was off by two twisted corners! That is pretty pathetic! I should have realized it wasn't in my corner cycles, and therefore I probably should have checked to see if it was twisted. And it was. I will get a victory soon, mark my words Jin!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 19, 2010)

Feryll said:


> I finally solved all fifty-four pieces of the 4x4 Maru cube blindfolded! Wait, what's that you're saying, there are _fifty-six_ pieces? *Looks at BRD and ULF corners*
> O...m.....f....
> 
> Ahh! I was off by two twisted corners! That is pretty pathetic! I should have realized it wasn't in my corner cycles, and therefore I probably should have checked to see if it was twisted. And it was. I will get a victory soon, mark my words Jin!


Unlucky - that really sucks to get so close. But I hope you're taking a lot encouragement from the edges and centres success


----------



## TMOY (Jun 20, 2010)

5^3 BLD: 28:42, 7 centers off. Getting closer...


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2010)

18:15 DNF
Off by a *r2*. Yeah that's right, I must of got lost in the alg and forgot to do the r2 at the end. I was surprised to see it off by just r2 because I thought I stuffed the centers up.
The first scramble of the weekly comp.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 21, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 18:15 DNF
> Off by a *r2*. Yeah that's right, I must of got lost in the alg and forgot to do the r2 at the end. I was surprised to see it off by just r2 because I thought I stuffed the centers up.
> The first scramble of the weekly comp.



When in doubt, do R2. Works for 3bld as well.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > 18:15 DNF
> ...



Thanks that's good, but the thing is I wasn't in doubt, I just wasn't paying enough attention.


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello everyone,

just started practicing MBLD for the first time ever. Last night I was able to do two runs with two cubes in each. Both were 1/2 with with two corners misoriented. First was 18min next was 16min. I am quite happy with this being the start of a new journey!

My goal: To beat the norwegian record which is 4/6 in 47min. What is the best tactic to achieve this? 

1. Two cubes in less then 20min (safe)
2. Three cubes in less then 30min (less safe)
3. Six cubes in less then 60min (not really safe)

I would like to set the record and not let it be broken so soon.

This is going to be fun!


----------



## joey (Jun 23, 2010)

4x4 bld dnf lollike20mins.

11 edges off.

But all centres right, and corners.

The thing that lets me down is working out the edge cycles.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 23, 2010)

joey said:


> 4x4 bld dnf lollike20mins.
> 
> 11 edges off.
> 
> ...


Woohoo! Joey's doing bigcubebld  Edges are more accurate than centres for me. You using comms mostly?


----------



## joey (Jun 23, 2010)

It's not that, it's just working out what edge cycles to memo.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 23, 2010)

joey said:


> It's not that, it's just working out what edge cycles to memo.


Ah right. Edge cycles are usually pretty long (sometimes all 23 are in one cycle). I assume you use a buffer piece? Do you memo one long chain by breaking into new cycles? Or would you just memo each cycle separately?


----------



## joey (Jun 23, 2010)

It's just working out what piece is what >_<


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 23, 2010)

Haha oh dear  I guess I just imagine the piece moving around the cube to see where on the dedge it will end up (obviously with the stickers matching up with the not-yet-existent centres). I can now see where about half of them go (U and D face ones) without tracing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> just started practicing MBLD for the first time ever. Last night I was able to do two runs with two cubes in each. Both were 1/2 with with two corners misoriented. First was 18min next was 16min. I am quite happy with this being the start of a new journey!
> 
> ...



If you don't want it to be broken soon, you should go all out for a high number. Serious cubers who suddenly decide to work on multi tend to get very good very fast at it, so if you don't go for a high number, someone can easily beat you at the very next competition. Look at how Iril set the WR - he came from almost nowhere.

Overall, I find that the best strategy is to go for as many cubes as possible while making sure you don't have to be rushed to do it. Generally that maximizes score. So first you need to try a bunch. At your speed, I'd try 4 or 5 if I were you. Then see if you're anywhere near the time limit. If so, back off 1. If not, then go for that many, or even add another cube if you have lots of time left.

People who actually practice multi tend to get much better very quickly; practice it and see how you do.


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks mike, will try it out! 

The reason I used that long time was because I tried the roman rooms memo system for the very first time, had to remember what all my pieces were "called". I am sure it will speed up fast 

Will try 6 cubes this weekend!


----------



## Novriil (Jun 23, 2010)

DNF(7:45.54), DNF(2:24.39), DNF(7:02.35)

It's been over 3 months from my last BLD solve. Oh wait it was on Helsinki Open..

After the first try I relearned all the algs. And parity was completely forgotten.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2010)

Novriil said:


> DNF(*7:45.54*), DNF(*2:24.39*), DNF(*7:02.35*)
> 
> It's been over 3 months from my last BLD solve. Oh wait it was on Helsinki Open..
> 
> After the first try I relearned all the algs. And parity was completely forgotten.



At least youre consistent :fp

lol but keep trying and you will get more accurate


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 25, 2010)

DAMN THAT WAS SOOO CLOSE!!!!
First attempt at 4BLD:

13:32.79(6:44.39)

Off by 2 centres   

The 2 centres were next to each other in my memo so I think the problem must be I did the cycle wrongly..damn!


----------



## aronpm (Jun 26, 2010)

1. DNF(1:13.73) B D' F' D2 U2 R2 U' B2 L B D' L2 R2 U' R2 L' B' U L F2 D2 R2 B L D2 
2. 1:15.24 B' U2 L D2 U' F D2 U2 R F' B2 R2 D2 B R L U2 B D2 R' B2 F L' U2 R 
--- dumb pop, i need a new cube ---
4. DNF(1:15.09) R' L U2 B L' F2 R' B R' F R F' L' U2 R U' B2 F2 L2 U' L U' D2 L' F' 
5. (1:10.67) D2 R' F' U' R2 U2 R' U' L B' D2 L' D' L2 F D2 R' L' D2 B' U F D2 R' F2 
6. 1:25.66 D2 R D2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 D' L F2 B' U' R D' B' L' R' U' R' F D' U F' 
7. DNF(1:57.94) F B2 R F' B' D B' F' D2 U' F' R2 F' R D2 F2 R' F2 D L2 F2 U R L B 
8. DNF(46.13) R' B' R' U2 F' U' D2 R' F2 L' U D2 F' L' D U' F2 R' U2 L' R2 F L2 D' B' 

The DNF(46.13) was the superlucky scramble from x-colo-x in the bld accomplishment thread, ignore the scramble that's there. (off by 2 edges + 2 corners). Second sub50 dnf and second sub60 dnf too


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 26, 2010)

Me at MWO.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2010)

5x5x5 BLD today at the Battle of Lexington:
DNF [15:04], DNF [15:1x], DNF [14:10]

First one was just 3 wings off; second one was off by 4 or 5 + centers (I can't remember which); third one was worse - off by 4 centers, 3 + centers, 3 X centers, and I think 3 corners. All three were fast enough, but it just wasn't to be.

4x4x4 BLD today:
DNF[12:24], DNF [8:20]
First one I couldn't find the last cycle of wings to memorize, so memo time was almost 8 minutes.

Also, that makes 8 4x4x4 BLD DNFs in a row for me in competition.  This is getting quite frustrating.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2010)

My first attempt at 6 cubes multi - 4/6 29:26.83

Cube 3 and cube 4 were both off by 2 flipped edges.

1) L' R2 D2 U F D' R2 F2 U B2 R L D' F2 U2 R2 B' F' L R' F2 R B2 F' U' 
2) D' B' D L' U' D2 B' U' L2 B L F B' D2 B2 R' U2 L B F R U2 L2 R2 D' 
3) D' F2 B' D L2 F' R D2 R F' B2 R' L F' L2 D2 R D B U2 B' F D R' U 
4) B F' U2 L2 F D2 F' D L2 R U2 F2 B' L' D2 R' D2 U2 B2 F' D2 U' L' R F
5) F B' R2 L F B U2 B2 D' R2 L' B2 F2 D F' L F2 U' R B U B2 L2 B R' 
6) U' R' F L' B' D2 F2 D B2 L' D' F L2 R' U L U' R2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 D2 F'


----------



## aronpm (Jun 27, 2010)

6/8 in 29:47 (last cube was 2 flipped edges, third was D' L then 5 corners)
0/4 (lol) in 9:29.58 (2 cubes off by 2 twisted corners, one off by 3 corners, and two of them had a missing M2)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 27, 2010)

gah

3x3 bld dnf 4:53.32


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 28, 2010)

I thought I would try a journey method for multi:

2/5 in a little over an hour, the memo was about 40 minutes. The first 2 were correct, the second was off by 2 twisted corners :confused:, the other two I knew weren't solved cause I bumped into problems where I forgot where the edge cycles turned into a corner cycles, I tried to work backwards but that didn't work out. 

Overall I am pleased with this as until exploring this system today my largest attempt is 3 cubes. (I only got 1/3 btw)
So how do most people eliminate the problem of confusing cycles, this doesn't worry me that much cause I know I could just imagine a trail of fire across where the cycles end or something simular.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 28, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> So how do most people eliminate the problem of confusing cycles, this doesn't worry me that much cause I know I could just imagine a trail of fire across where the cycles end or something simular.



I've never really had a problem with this. I guess I've always seen my routes to be in two parts, one for edges and one for corners.

A bigger problem, in my opinion, is when the same image appears several times in a single multiBLD session. Seriously, John Howard was in my 6/8 about 3 times.

EDIT: Actually I think I do have this problem sometimes, when doing bigcube centers. Since I use any U center for a buffer, sometimes I forget when I change buffer. I just tell myself a few times, when the buffer changes, and hope I don't forget.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok thanks, I think I'll give my corners and edges seperate routes, then that will be better.


----------



## Henrik (Jun 28, 2010)

23:46 min 5x5BLD-DNF

Two t-centers wrong, used visual on those. 
3 mid-edges wrong, switched two images when executing so that resulted in a wrong cycle.

But on the good side: new "PB" by 4 min.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 29, 2010)

1/5 in 46 minutes :fp
I should of atleast got 2 more of them because they were easily avoidable mistakes on two of them.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jun 29, 2010)

DNF 11.67 speed BLD off by 2 flipped edges, memo was slightly over 8min. Scramble: R B2 D' R B' U2 L2 U F2 B2 U L' R' U' L2 F L D' R2 D L R2 F' L2 R'
Memo for F2L took only 2min, but I missed a really nice solution cos of rushing (52 moves instead of 33).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> DNF 11.67 speed BLD off by 2 flipped edges, memo was slightly over 8min. Scramble: R B2 D' R B' U2 L2 U F2 B2 U L' R' U' L2 F L D' R2 D L R2 F' L2 R'
> Memo for F2L took only 2min, but I missed a really nice solution cos of rushing (52 moves instead of 33).



Wow, very nice. Go for the Guinness World Record! (10 minutes inspection, solve blindfolded, only solving time counts.) You'll be pretty hard to beat with this; even Haiyan would have trouble beating you. And imagine if you got a 33 move solution!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 29, 2010)

5/6 30:42.39, 2 flipped edges @{


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > DNF 11.67 speed BLD off by 2 flipped edges, memo was slightly over 8min. Scramble: R B2 D' R B' U2 L2 U F2 B2 U L' R' U' L2 F L D' R2 D L R2 F' L2 R'
> ...



WTF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



Lucas has been that fast before, so Ville is not the first. On the other hand, the idea of finding a 33-move solution in just a little more time (which it seems like Ville is implying was possible here) is totally mind-boggling.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 30, 2010)

I was hoping to get an average of 12 
1:54.08, 1:40.37, 1:43.61, 1:52.56, 1:59.80, DNF(2:27.58), DNF(1:41.25)

So many mistakes I had to undo during both memo and execution on the 2:27 and after all the trouble it had 2 flipped edges, I think I skipped a corner during the execution of the last one.


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2010)

lol 0/4 multi in 24 minutes.


----------



## blah (Jun 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> lol 0/4 multi in 24 minutes.


nub


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2010)

17:25	Faz	,stop
17:25	Faz	FFUUU
17:25	Venim	Time for Faz: 13:00.05
17:25	Faz	2 CENTERS
17:26	Faz	ON L AND B
17:26	Faz	damnit


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome to 4x4 BLD faz .


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2010)

2/3 multi on a stupid mistake that could have easily been avoided by realising my buffer was solved. First cube off by A perm.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 30, 2010)

I attempted 7x7BLD for the first time this morning. Have done three training solves (with bld algs but without memo) the last days. Now the real thing:

First I memo for 65 minutes. Really meticulous so nothing shall go wrong.
Then I start to solve and on the very first commutator for corners I physically slip, almost drop the cube. Am not really sure if I got it right, so I guess and solve the first pair. I admit, then I peeked and checked and it was wrong (I did not like the thought of solving for anther hour and finding the corners wrong).

I don't like the 7x7. I will not make another try in the near future.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> I attempted 7x7BLD for the first time this morning. Have done three training solves (with bld algs but without memo) the last days. Now the real thing:
> 
> First I memo for 65 minutes. Really meticulous so nothing shall go wrong.
> Then I start to solve and on the very first commutator for corners I physically slip, almost drop the cube. Am not really sure if I got it right, so I guess and solve the first pair. I admit, then I peeked and checked and it was wrong (I did not like the thought of solving for anther hour and finding the corners wrong).
> ...



Oh, that's agonizing.  So sorry to hear it. Do you think it's giving you problems because of the shape?

I was just going to tell you that if you wanted a good opportunity for 7x7x7 BLD, you should try the first scramble from week 26. With reorient, you can have 39 center pieces solved! I had memory problems, so it wasn't fast for me, but it sure was an easy one.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 30, 2010)

This is really motivating me to do a 7x7BLD sometime soon. I'll have to get a success at 6x6BLD first though...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Do you think it's giving you problems because of the shape?
> 
> I was just going to tell you that if you wanted a good opportunity for 7x7x7 BLD, you should try the first scramble from week 26. With reorient, you can have 39 center pieces solved! I had memory problems, so it wasn't fast for me, but it sure was an easy one.



Yes, its the shape and the size, I am not comfortable turning the 7x7. But I shall whine about it no more. And yes, I tried the first solve this week for practice and noticed there were lots of more centers solved than on the one I actually tried to solve.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 1, 2010)

1:54.23, 2:01.38, 1:59.22, 1:49.77, 2:01.75, 1:43.12, 2:01.51, 1:58.93, DNF, 1:51.77, DNF

With the 11th attempt I had 2 twisted corners :fp
I'm so desperate for an average of 12!!!


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 3, 2010)

This is my 12th or so 3x3x3 BLD failure off by a 3-cycle of edges and a 3-cycle of corners.

EDIT: Forgot to say that the time was 8:46.97


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2010)

I've been recording my 4bld solves, and watching them to see what I get wrong. On most cases, Its just a messed up center commutator (ie shooting to the wrong spot)

Just had an 8:47.94 DNF by 7 centers, and watching it back, I had 3 places to shoot to, when I shot to the wrong place :fp


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Jul 3, 2010)

The closest i have ever come to blindsolving was a t perm away. I havent practiced much blindsolving since then...


----------



## TMOY (Jul 3, 2010)

5^3 BLD: 24:16, off by 6 centers...


----------



## aronpm (Jul 7, 2010)

5BLD-failure-but-I'm-happy-anyway: 21:09.29 (10:21 memo)

Memo included typing in IRC and trying to fix music >_>

Off by 6 + centres, I hate them and I need to practice them.


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've decided to try my hand at 4BLD. After 7 straight dnfs, I get a 9:02:54 DNF by a corner cycle. Darn.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 9, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I've decided to try my hand at 4BLD. After 7 straight dnfs, I get a 9:02:54 DNF by a corner cycle. Darn.



Sorry to point this out, but no you didn't. I'm assuming you meant 9:02.54
And don't say you typo'd the 4bld AND the time. You also say you've achieved 16.05 a12 since you started 2 months ago.
I call bs on both accounts, and I'm not the only one.


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > I've decided to try my hand at 4BLD. After 7 straight dnfs, I get a 9:02:54 DNF by a corner cycle. Darn.
> ...



He's legit

http://www.youtube.com/oprah62#p/a/u/2/WLLXVs0AkCQ


----------



## aronpm (Jul 9, 2010)

That 3x3 solve was about 20 seconds. His 3-cube relay was about 20 seconds per cube. That's hardly good enough for a nearly sub16 avg12.

Also, I find it highly unlikely that ANYONE could get a sub-10 DNF (and especially one that is almost sub-9!), so close to solved, after only 7 attempts.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2010)

aronpm said:


> That 3x3 solve was about 20 seconds. His 3-cube relay was about 20 seconds per cube. That's hardly good enough for a nearly sub16 avg12.
> 
> Also, I find it highly unlikely that ANYONE could get a sub-10 DNF (and especially one that is almost sub-9!), so close to solved, after only 7 attempts.



Haven't there been others who have done that well on 4x4x4 BLD? What was Daniel Sheppard's 8th attempt (at home) like? I wouldn't be surprised to hear that it was close to 10 minutes.

In any event, it's getting easier, as more people know how to do it, and more resources are available for learning, and methods have gotten better. I suspect a couple of years from now it will be fairly common for people who are already reasonable cubers to be around 10 minutes on 4x4x4 BLD within their first 10 attempts.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 9, 2010)

First attempt of 3 cubes: 1/3 in 18:19.
Memo ~10 minutes (I really took my time to secure it). First cube off by a few corners, second cube solved, third cubes off by a few edges + 2 corners misoriented.
I really need to find a good memo method for multi...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

Huh? TMOY, why do you try 5x5 BLD and even attempted a 6x6 BLD once, but never try multi BLDs?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't understand that either... I believe Chris never does multi as well...


----------



## TMOY (Jul 9, 2010)

Because I don't like multi very much and I prefer big cubes. Why is it so hard to understand ?


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 9, 2010)

aronpm said:


> That 3x3 solve was about 20 seconds. His 3-cube relay was about 20 seconds per cube. That's hardly good enough for a nearly sub16 avg12.
> 
> Also, I find it highly unlikely that ANYONE could get a sub-10 DNF (and especially one that is almost sub-9!), so close to solved, after only 7 attempts.



Firstly, I have no idea why everyone is trying to investigate me.
Secondly, my relay was about a month ago, and they were in succesion, and I have been practicing a lot, the whole summer.
Thirdly, those were ones that I have timed those, even though I have done many more failed attempts.
Calm down, it is very possible to become sub 17 in like 3 -4 months. I started in late March/early April. It's because it's one of my very few events, so I spend a lot of time on it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > That 3x3 solve was about 20 seconds. His 3-cube relay was about 20 seconds per cube. That's hardly good enough for a nearly sub16 avg12.
> ...


I don't have a record of what my 8th attempt was, but the 8th pb I set was 12:11 [5:51.93]. That would be within my first 10 attempts because (as you know) I've never really been one for DNFs (at home), and obviously I was improving my time each attempt to start with. When Joey gets round to his 8th attempt I would be a little surprised if it isn't sub-10.

EDIT: Might as well post a failure. 4bld off by 2 wings in the plane on the way to Portugal last week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2010)

Okay, that qualifies as absolutely my most frustrating attempt at anything ever:

*7x7x7 multiBLD: 1/2 = 0 points, 2:27:16.69*

The second one (second one memorized, first one solved) was off by just 2 central edges. Everything else was perfect. As it turns out, when I was memorizing, there were 2 flipped edges, and I only saw one of them.

AAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I guess I can take consolation in the fact that, if you ignore the time constraints, I'm the only one who has ever gotten a non-DNF in 7x7x7 multiBLD by WCA rules. 

Memorization was something like an hour and a half. (I triple-refreshed because I wanted this to be a success so badly.) I spoke the exact amount at the beginning of the video I was taking, so I can find it out from that if I can ever bring myself to watch it.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 10, 2010)

You filmed? Speed up and upload! 

Edit: Unlucky by the way. Sooo close :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> You filmed? Speed up and upload!



Maybe tomorrow. If I don't destroy the tape in frustration first. 

Oh, and one more thing: I actually mismemorized one of the center pieces. I had the letter H twice in my memo. I was able to narrow the options down to just a few possible pieces, and then I guessed based on what I most often do (confusing the right and front sides). And I guessed right! That actually probably cut 10 to 15 minutes off of my solve time, because after that I figured it was a DNF and sped up, just to get it over with.


----------



## CuberN00b (Jul 11, 2010)

1st attempt SOLVED @ Jogja after IC 2010 before i went to Jakarta
2nd Attempt DNF (Flipped corners at the aircraft)
3rd attempt DNF (Edge flipped @ house, not my house really)
Do i have a fate of DNF'ed with FLIPS???


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2010)

void cube BLD - 12:03 dnf by quite a lot.


----------



## Sakarie (Jul 11, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> void cube BLD - 12:03 dnf by quite a lot.



You could use the algorithm 

UM'UM'U2M'UM'UM'U'M'U'M'

and swap the edges one by one.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 12, 2010)

Now this is really annoying, but after seeing what Mike has been through it doesn't feel too bad actually.

12:35.52 4BLD DNF
Off by the r2 parity alg, I have no idea why as I added my edge cycles to be 17 + 6 = 23 = odd. Did something wrong there.


----------



## dada222 (Jul 12, 2010)

Got very close to my first 3x3 time today. Just two pairs of swapped corners 

EDIT: This time I was certain to complete it alright but my cube thought otherwise. Pop


----------



## MiloD (Jul 12, 2010)

I just had an amazing solve. I did a lot of practicing last night with my new corner memo system and it is already paying off. The solve was definitely below 1:20 maybe even below 1:10...30 second memo, tops... the failure was not timing it.

do stack-mats make anyone else nervous?


----------



## dada222 (Jul 12, 2010)

Not me.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> The second one (second one memorized, first one solved) was off by just 2 central edges.



...this sounds familiar. 5x5 multi?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > The second one (second one memorized, first one solved) was off by just 2 central edges.
> ...



Uh, yeah. I think I have identified a particular weakness. But on the 5x5x5 I think I memorized the wrong sticker, whereas here I just didn't see a flipped-in-place edge. I guess I need to be more careful memorizing central edges when doing these multis, though.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 12, 2010)

I just did my first attempt at big cubes multi (on 4^3, I'm not ready for 7^3 yet)
Result: 0/2 in 40:28 (18 minutes memo), first cube off by 3 centers and 5 edges, second cube off by 8 centers, 4 edges and 6 corners.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

at Berkeley yesterday I failed my first attempt of 3x3 at ~7 mins because I forgot the first pair of letters on corners. By the time I realized this I had already done 4 corners. I tried to reverse the 4 but qq it didn't work. Luckily the next attempt was success at 7:02:31. w00t second success EVER.


----------



## Parity (Jul 13, 2010)

Tried my first 5 cube Multi I skipped 4 multi and I was of by a cube the last cube had 2 flipped edges.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 13, 2010)

My last several 4x4 BLD attempts in general, I haven't even attempted BLD execution on any of the attempts today because of stupid errors. 
3 attempts failed due to memorising edges going to the wrong spots and I gave up on 2 more attempts from taking too long orienting the cube.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 14, 2010)

Just thought I'd post.

4:59 DNF by 2 swapped corners and 2 swapped edges, plus 2 twisted corners.
The 2 twisted corners I basically ignored when memoing (one was going to be buffer piece, and one was DFR) and when I was about to put down the cube, I remembered vaguely seeing them, but I twisted them the wrong way.
I got my corners, and did the last two edges visually due to the buffer being solved before that, but when executing, I forgot about them as they weren't part of my story.
This caused the two swapped corners obviously.

My pb is 5:21 btw and a 7:30 is normal for me D:
Some memos just seem insanely easy and most seem very hard. I think the reason I did so well here was the corners buffer wasn't solved until the end (twisted in it's slot though) and the edge buffer was solved near the end, and did the remaining two visually. Sometimes my buffers solve 3 or 4 times in a solve, and these solves often take 8+ minutes and are generally DNFs.

This was trialling a new memo system [letter -> word -> story/stories for the edges, and letter strings plus visual for corners (fpwma would become fapewma)

D: D: D:


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 14, 2010)

TMOY said:


> I just did my first attempt at big cubes multi (on 4^3, I'm not ready for 7^3 yet)
> Result: 0/2 in 40:28 (18 minutes memo), first cube off by 3 centers and 5 edges, second cube off by 8 centers, 4 edges and 6 corners.



22 Minutes for Execution? Anyway, nice try. I might try that as well after my exams


----------



## TMOY (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm always slow on execution (and I wasn't really trying to go fast on this attempt). And the 22 minutes include correcting some mistakes and trying to recall parts of the memo...


----------



## CuberN00b (Jul 14, 2010)

darn it.
4,5,and 6th solve is a DNF.
at 4th solve, i finished shooting corners. but, i forgot to do the parity alg! so i choose to reverse shooting,

after shooting some corners, i forgot i do T Perm. I undo the perm, and trying to remember what i have already taken. Instead of doing the full Y perm, i only do the R U R' U' R' F R F'. :fp

6th attempt, DNF, forgot to shoot DLF Corner. Oh man. Such a DNF.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 14, 2010)

4bld dnf: 6:14.96

I must have forgotten an r2 after wings, because centres were off by U2 r2. After doing an r2, there would have been 4 centres and 3 wings. Memo was about, I think, 2:40. 

The centers were really easy, like, I think there 13 solved centers. But the wings were pretty hard >_>


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 14, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 4bld dnf: 6:14.96


That's getting rather fast! You'll overtake me soon (5:14). Good work! 

EDIT: But unlucky on the DNF


----------



## blah (Jul 14, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I think there 13 solved centers


That's ridiculously easy even for 5BLD


----------



## MiloD (Jul 14, 2010)

1:03.41 dnf by 3 edges.

my fastest dnf ever!

hold on...just did a .02 DNF. beat that haiyan.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Parity said:


> Tried my first 5 cube Multi I skipped 4 multi and I was of by a cube the last cube had 2 flipped edges.



wow

I've still not got 2 cube multi 



Spoiler



but I have only done it once.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 17, 2010)

16 minutes 4x4 BLD DNF. Off by 7 wings.

Special thing is, that I used r2 for the first time.


----------



## blah (Jul 18, 2010)

DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF WR LOL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 18, 2010)

blah said:


> DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF WR LOL



Totally awesome WR, Chester!

For those who are curious, his two DNFs before the WR were 14:19 and 16:xx.

My two DNFs today were 14:58 (just 3 X centers wrong) and 16:xx (just 2 X centers wrong). For the 14:58, I just did two images in the wrong order. I could have had NAR, and very temporary (non-official) WR.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 18, 2010)

blah said:


> DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF WR LOL



So, you broke the WR and posted it in the failures thread? :fp

Congratz, though  Finally ^^


----------



## TMOY (Jul 19, 2010)

4^3 BLD at Czech Open: first attempt 10:00 off by only a few pieces (don't remember exactly how many), second attempt 10:25 off by 2 edges. The winning time (by Maarten) was 10:35


----------



## blah (Jul 20, 2010)

Corners only. 3OP.

Average of 25: 23.04 (I stopped because the 26th was a DNF )
Mean of 24: 22.87
Standard deviation: 3.70 (16.1%)

18.92, 25.80, 25.29, 22.44, 19.06, DNF, 21.61, 19.69, 20.54, 19.94, 19.77, 22.58, 27.07, 20.25, 26.92, 20.89, 20.10, 21.95, 31.18, 22.32, 33.07, 20.90, 24.88, 24.56, 19.17

Best average of 5: 20.08 = (21.61), (19.69), 20.54, 19.94, 19.77
Standard deviation: 0.33 (1.6%)

Best average of 12: 21.46 = 21.61, (19.69), 20.54, 19.94, 19.77, 22.58, (27.07), 20.25, 26.92, 20.89, 20.10, 21.95
Standard deviation: 2.02 (9.4%)

Must. Learn. BH.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 20, 2010)

blah said:


> Must. Learn. BH.



ya u shud


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2010)

aronpm said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Must. Learn. BH.
> ...



ya u shud


----------



## Feryll (Jul 20, 2010)

4BLD failure, 18:57.44 (DNF)

Off by the inner slice move r2, after I forget to do parity correctly. This just had to happen. The WCA site is down right now so I can't read the rules, but would it have been DNF or +2 if I had done R2 at the end of this?

Why on earth do I suck so much when it comes to the tiny little adjustments? This really gets aggravating sometimes.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 20, 2010)

13:34.13, off by 8 centers and a few edges, must've undone a center setup wrongly
:fp I forgot how to do 4b2m for this, so I spent the first minute remembering how to do it. 12:30 would've been a decent time..

At above, if its off by just r2, its DNF. If its off by Rw2, its +2


----------



## blah (Jul 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Freestyle.

Average of 12: 28.33 = 29.26, 27.17, 28.60, 27.67, (22.68), 27.12, 24.89, 31.11, 30.00, (DNF), 26.34, 31.13

Standard deviation: 1.96 (6.9%)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2010)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



wat

(Even if that's execution only...) wat


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 20, 2010)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Freestyle corners avg5:

Average of 5: 28.31
1. (16.82) B2 L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 B' L' D F' R B2 L F' L F2 U' L F' B2 
2. 26.15 R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F R2 L2 U' F L B2 D2 U' B' F' R2 L F2 B' U F' U' R L 
3. 24.56 D L U' R2 D R' F' U' R L' D2 R' D U L U2 B' L D' L' D' U' F2 D R 
4. 34.21 R U2 R2 U2 D F' U' L' F2 B' R L2 F2 B' U F2 B' D' U' F U B2 L2 U D 
5. (DNF) D2 U L2 B L' U2 F' B' D2 L2 B U F2 R' B' U' R' U2 B U2 D' F D B' F 

First one was super easy - 2-3 comms and a corner twist I think
Couldn't get an average of 12 though


----------



## Escher (Jul 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Freestyle.
> ...



I'm really hoping he's still just referring to corners only (memo inc)... O_O


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 20, 2010)

I epic fail at blindfold solving.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2010)

Escher said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Oh, yeah, I see it up above now. Sorry.

blah, it might be slower with freestyle, but the whole idea behind BH (and good freestyle) is to not have to think, and you're probably having to think right now. A few hundred (for you; thousand for me) solves and you'll no longer need to think, and you'll probably beat your 3OP times.


----------



## blah (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure M2 is the one that's slowing me down.

Now, if I actually took the time to learn 5OP...


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 21, 2010)

5.31.xx 3x3. I apparently did a parity that didn't exist??? But I was sure that there was parity. qq.


----------



## blah (Jul 22, 2010)

7BLD DNF.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 22, 2010)

7th DNF attempt at M2. I'm usually of by 2 flipped edges or DF and UB swapped. I'm frustrated.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2010)

blah said:


> 7BLD DNF.



Cool - you tried it! Any details?


----------



## blah (Jul 23, 2010)

DNF again.


----------



## iRiLLL (Jul 23, 2010)

blah said:


> DNF again.



god like


----------



## aronpm (Jul 23, 2010)

4BLD: 5:28.97 DNF

Off by 2 (2! Argh!) centers.

Memo was 2:11.

What was so awesome that made this so awesomely amazing? My F/B centers were completely solved. I think in total about 14 centers were solved.

Can I get a success like this in comp, please? 

EDIT: Scramble was F' B r2 U R2 D2 R U r' F2 D' F2 u2 D B' u2 r2 R U L2 r' F' D' R L' B U' B2 D2 R2 F' r' U2 r2 D' r R2 D' B2 D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 4BLD: 5:28.97 DNF
> 
> Off by 2 (2! Argh!) centers.
> 
> ...



Wow, I'm so bad. I got a 6:44.70, 3:25 memo. Having multiple cycles in the wings kills me.

Aron, you certainly have gotten amazing quickly at BLD.

Oh, and Chester, I'm looking forward to hearing about your successful solve today.


----------



## blah (Jul 23, 2010)

Your execution is waaaaay faster than mine :/ My memo is 20 to 25 but the whole attempt takes about an hour


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2010)

blah said:


> Your execution is waaaaay faster than mine :/ My memo is 20 to 25 but the whole attempt takes about an hour



That's just practice, and it improves very quickly. You'll be as fast as me with a few more attempts (if you bother to do that many). The key is not to care too much about it. If you're worried about getting it right, you go too slow.


----------



## blah (Jul 24, 2010)

44 DNF.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 24, 2010)

wat


----------



## aronpm (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes, yes, I know I post in this thread too much. My next blindfolded-related post _will_ be in the Blindfolded Accomplishment Thread, I swear.

Anyway, weekly comp #30 multi:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/7 = -1 in 20:44.69
> Comment: 1 cube had 2 twisted corners; I twisted the corner. 2 cubes had 2 flipped edges; I don't know what happened. Another cube had a 3cycle of edges, which I forgot to solve after fixing parity. At least it was fast. Memo was 12:22.



I think I can get a sub-20 (success) soon.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2010)

blah said:


> 44 DNF.



See? I told you. You tried not caring too much about it, didn't you? It works really well. (Except for the DNF part, I guess.)

I assume your first success will mean I'm back to chasing the UWR again.


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 24, 2010)

1.	1:02.95	U2 R' B2 U' L' D' B F D' U' B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L' R2 D B' F2 D2 U L D' U2
2.	59.26	L2 R2 B' D2 F2 D U' B L U L R2 B F2 R2 D L2 R' D' U2 R' F' D L2 R2
3.	1:22.48	B2 F' L' B2 D B R' D U' R' D' U' B L' D2 U2 R D2 F2 L F L' R B F
4.	DNF L' D2 R2 B F2 L2 D L2 R2 B' F U2 F D' U F2 L' D' B' F L2 R D F2 L'

on the third I did an error and corrected it


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 26, 2010)

4BLD DNF(10:39.03)
4 edges and 4 centers off.


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 26, 2010)

at Düsseldorf Open this weekend:

5x5 BLD: 
14:24 ... 3 wings off
13:50 ... 2 x-centers off

3x3 BLD
1:01 ... 3 corners off


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 29, 2010)

7:42.00 3bld DNF by 2 edges two corners (corners that get switched while doing edges with OP, and BU and DB edges swapped)
Not sure how, I guess I must've memoed wrong.
Really slow compared to usual, but that's what happens when I don't do any bld for ages, I have to go through each sticker to find what letter it is >_>


----------



## TMOY (Jul 29, 2010)

4^3BLD: 7:48.83, DNF by two centers


----------



## Truncator (Jul 29, 2010)

8:07.56 3x3 DNF, off by three edges. I learned M2 last night and this was my first attempt with it. I was getting 4:xx with Old Pochmann.

I will get a success today


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 31, 2010)

4BLD DNF(11:18.61)
I was wondering why I didn't shoot to URf and didn't remember it being solved already. 2 edges off lol.


----------



## blah (Aug 2, 2010)

16/18 1:00:00.79

Couldn't find the spacebar


----------



## MiloD (Aug 2, 2010)

blah said:


> 16/18 1:00:00.79



double fail...
balls.


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 3, 2010)

blah said:


> 16/18 1:00:00.79
> 
> Couldn't find the spacebar



So, how many cubes were solved after exactly one hour? Probably 16, which would still result in 16/18.


----------



## Micael (Aug 3, 2010)

blah said:


> 16/18 1:00:00.79
> 
> Couldn't find the spacebar



Isn't it the judge that stop the timer? So it would have counted, I guess.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 3, 2010)

Micael said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > 16/18 1:00:00.79
> ...



Yes, the judge is supposed to stop the competitor at one hour. So it should have counted (if judged correctly).

Nice job, Chester - I want to see 18/18 at Nationals!


----------



## salamee (Aug 3, 2010)

2:33.06, which is pretty good for me, off by two twisted Corners =/ Really nice Scramble:
L' F' D2 F2 L2 F2 U' D' B2 R' U L2 R U2 D B2 F' L' D2 B F' L' U2 R B2 
My normal average is around 3:30.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 3, 2010)

1:27.58 for me, nice scramble


----------



## aronpm (Aug 4, 2010)

4BLD DNF: 4:32.61



> [19:53:52] < aronpm|bld> what the ****
> [19:53:54] < aronpm|bld> dnf 4:32
> [19:54:02] < Faz> 4:32 WAT
> [19:54:05] < aronpm|bld> memo was like
> ...



:confused:

I cycled the last 3 corners the wrong way, and didn't see two swapped corners on U. Don't know about the wings/centres.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 4, 2010)

wat.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 7, 2010)

5BLD: DNF 14:16.47

6:11 memo. I messed up an alg while solving wings, so that messed up a bunch of wings and centers. I'll get it soon...

Second scramble weekly #32.


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 7, 2010)

Now on about my 16 Dnf with no successes this one is off by one little 3 cycle of corners .


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 8, 2010)

5BLD DNF(36:20) memo was 19 mins.
I actually laughed at how much it was off by. I didn't expect it to be solved as I was pretty certain that I messed up a corner algorithm not very far in.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 8, 2010)

> *4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(6:10.43), DNF(4:57.52)
> *5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(17:07.36), DNF(14:16.47), DNF(14:47.88) = DNF



Also 5bld dnf 12:11. double-you tee eff.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 8, 2010)

Multi: 1/3 in 14:05.
First cube off by 2 3-cycles of edges, 2nd cube off by two flipped edges, 3rd cube solved.


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2010)

5BLD: DNF DNF DNF
4BLD: DNF DNF DNF
3BLD: slow DNF DNF DNF slow DNF

I tried the 4th scramble for 4BLD immediately after the third DNF and got a 5:42 success.

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## MiloD (Aug 9, 2010)

nationals is failure 

long island is next.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

blah said:


> I tried the 4th scramble for 4BLD immediately after the third DNF and got a 5:42 success.


Trying it again is different to the first time, coz you might still remember the memo 
Unlucky though. And multi was so close


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > I tried the 4th scramble for 4BLD immediately after the third DNF and got a 5:42 success.
> ...


Please. Read again.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

blah said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Sorry, I didn't see "4th". My mistake. Wow, didn't realise.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 9, 2010)

What went wrong with the unsolved cube on the 16/17?


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2010)

3-cycle corners. Time was 53.


----------



## Forte (Aug 9, 2010)

blah said:


> 3-cycle corners. Time was 53.



next WR D


----------



## yoruichi (Aug 9, 2010)

33 dnf at nats....
i suck at a bld


----------



## TMOY (Aug 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Trying it again is different to the first time, coz you might still remember the memo


If you want to try the same scramble several times on 4^3, you can simply decide to start from a different angle. Since you're not aiming at the same solved state, the memo will usually be completely different.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 9, 2010)

blah said:


> 3-cycle corners. Time was 53.



O wow just a 3 cycle


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 10, 2010)

3x3 bld off by 12 edges and 8 corners, i had a pop just after starting the edges (i did corners first on this solve) and on the 3rd piece, i had a pop, put the piece in the wrong way, messed up the alg, and ruined the whole solve. oh and i forgot all of my edge memo...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 10, 2010)

nationals..used diff color scheme cube, 2 dnfs before i said screw it. just wasnt my comp..sucked in everything


----------



## MiloD (Aug 10, 2010)

4x4 bld... 16:30 DNF

forgot to do corners.


----------



## Slash (Aug 10, 2010)

MiloD said:


> 4x4 bld... 16:30 DNF
> 
> _forgot to do corners_.



wait...
what???


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 11, 2010)

First full blindfold attempt after spending 3 days getting to know my method in and out. 10:58.60 DNF. Two edges flipped, two corners permuted but not oriented, and two corners unoriented and unpermuted if I remember correctly.

Oh well, I'm getting there. 

EDIT: Two edges swapped (I think it was the two edges I swap for corners) and I might've forgotten to do parity too.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 11, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> First full blindfold attempt after spending 3 days getting to know my method in and out. 10:58.60 DNF. Two edges flipped, two corners permuted but not oriented, and two corners unoriented and unpermuted if I remember correctly.
> 
> Oh well, I'm getting there.



It's impossible to have two corners unpermuted without also having two edges unpermuted


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 11, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > First full blindfold attempt after spending 3 days getting to know my method in and out. 10:58.60 DNF. Two edges flipped, two corners permuted but not oriented, and two corners unoriented and unpermuted if I remember correctly.
> ...



The two edges that I switched for corners were also unpermuted (UL and UB edge). Forgot to say that.

Might have forgotten to do parity. I don't even remember anymore.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 11, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> I don't even remember anymore.



That's a good thing.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 11, 2010)

aronpm said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even remember anymore.
> ...



Because?

Tried again and spent more time memorizing. 11:18.02... DNF again. XD

Corners were easy, so I got those. UL, DF, and DL were messed up. I'm getting closer. :3


I think I might change my memory method for the corners. I use the same method for both edges and corners. I often times confuse what I have to do for corners as what I have to do for edges and vice versa.


----------



## MiloD (Aug 12, 2010)

Slash said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 bld... 16:30 DNF
> ...



I thought I remembered doing them, but I think that was just me running through the exec in my head. Once I saw what had happened I immediately closed my eyes and finished it correctly... but yeah, forgot to do corners.

new failure:
I got a camera but I'm DNFing all my solves right now. I'l post up a vid when I get a good one.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 12, 2010)

4/5 (30:24)
On the second cube my fingers slipped on a U-perm. The second cube was unsolved.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 4/5 (30:24)
> On the second cube my fingers slipped on a U-perm. The second cube was unsolved.



FYMBL


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 17, 2010)

4BLD DNF with 3:40 memo (that's good for me).
Memorised the corners visually to finish the memo, just a few seconds into the execution I got to the third corner and went completely blank on where it had to go. :fp


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 17, 2010)

a perfect 3x3x3 solve, easy to memo, easy to solve, i don my blindfold (that was toronto sumer 10 btw) start solving, get to corners, and during a sune, i pop my BU edge... i try and reach for it. fml


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 17, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 4/5 (30:24)
> On the second cube my fingers slipped on a U-perm. The second cube was unsolved.



4/5 in 32:04.

Only off by 3 edges on the 4th cube (to memorize).
Although I failed, it's the second time I solved 4 cubes blindfolded


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Me and blake4512 double team BLD BLD BLD over tinychat 1/2. My cube was solved, his was off by lots...

18:22.44

So we both did the same scramble on 3x3, then I memo'd the cube like I was gonna do a BLD solve, then we both put blindfolds on, and I solved the cube BLD and said what moves I was doing.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 19, 2010)

4/5 (31:52)
Off by a 3 cycle :confused:


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 20, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 4BLD DNF with 3:40 memo (that's good for me).
> Memorised the corners visually to finish the memo, just a few seconds into the execution I got to the third corner and went completely blank on where it had to go. :fp



Wow, fast memo.
Did you get a new 4x4? I thought I had your only one (you said you could only practise 5bld now, because I took your 4x4)
I think your memo was 11:xy at MWO, sub 10 solve at Ausnats?


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 20, 2010)

I've borrowed Felik's LanLan and as for sub 10 at Nats, I don't know, I just would like a success.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 21, 2010)

MultiBLD: 6/7 = 5 in 20:17.11

Memo was 11:03. The second cube was off by a 3-cycle of corners. I don't know what happened.


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 23, 2010)

4x4 centers BLD: 15 out of 19 pieces solved in 8:32.72!!
I'm happy, I'm finally totally understanding the method and the mistakes I made in the beginning. 
Actually, I don't see this as a fail, but also not as a succes xD. I see it as a level higher for me in 4x4BLD


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 23, 2010)

aronpm said:


> MultiBLD: 6/7 = 5 in 20:17.11
> 
> Memo was 11:03. The second cube was off by a 3-cycle of corners. I don't know what happened.



You manage to transfer your bigcubebld speed to multibld...nice. I like memoing slow in multibld so that everything is safe. How many are you going for at nats? WR attempt definitely


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2010)

My first attempts at 3x3x3 BLD since Toronto a week ago. I did some races with Joey that day after the competition was over, so those were my last attempts at 3x3x3 BLD before today. I've never gone anywhere near a week between 3x3x3 BLD solves before, so this was scary. I don't think I'll try it again anytime soon - I don't like not doing BLD solves.

16/25 correct, average time on correct solves of 1:46.36.


Spoiler



Statistics for 08-23-2010 14:59:43

Cubes Solved: 16/25
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:46.36
Standard Deviation: 16.07
Best Time: 1:23.65
Worst Time: 2:20.88
Individual Times:
1.	DNF	U' B2 U2 F D U L R D2 B2 F D2 U B2 F2 U' R2 D' L R U' B2 D2 U L2
2.	1:23.65	L' R' D U B F2 D2 L' R B' D2 U2 R U2 F R2 U' F' D2 R' B L B' F2 U2
3.	1:41.77	U' L' U' L R2 B2 D2 L U2 B F2 D U' L2 B F2 R2 D U B' U' B L R2 F2
4.	2:20.88	L R' U L2 R2 U F' D2 L2 D L' R2 B D2 B' F' D' F' D L2 R' F2 D2 U F
5.	1:57.12	U L R2 D B F' U B L' D U' L' D2 U F' U' B' F L D' F' D B' F' D2
6.	1:58.51	B' F' D L R' D' U2 B2 L' D R U2 R' F D L2 R2 D' U' L R2 D U2 R2 U
7.	1:50.87	L B' F2 U2 L B2 F D2 U2 L' U2 B D2 B F2 U' F2 D L R D' B F' L2 B'
8.	DNF	D2 R2 D' U' F' L' B F2 R2 F D2 U L2 R B' F' L2 R B2 D R' F2 D' B' F'
9.	2:11.85	R' B' U2 R' D2 B F' L' D2 F2 D U2 L' B F L' R' D2 L2 R F' U' L2 F2 R
10.	1:36.00	D' U' L' U2 L R2 B' D L' R2 U B2 F2 L R2 U' B R2 D2 U B2 F D2 B R2
11.	DNF	F' U B' L' R F' D2 U2 L' R2 U L2 B' L2 U' L' B2 D B' F U2 R' F U2 B2
12.	DNF	U' B' D' B D U' L' B2 R' B2 D U' F R B2 F L R2 B2 U B' U' L' R2 U
13.	DNF	L' R B F' D U F' D2 L R B' F2 R2 D' B' F' U F D' L B' F2 L2 D2 L'
14.	DNF	L2 R2 B' F L' B F D B L' D' B' F R B R D U2 F2 L B' L' D' L' B
15.	DNF	U' R2 F' D' U' B' R' B2 L' R2 U R2 D' U L' R2 U' F2 L2 R' F' L R2 F' R'
16.	1:26.98	L B2 L U2 R2 F U B F U R B2 R B2 D' B2 F' D' B' F D2 B2 L2 R' B'
17.	1:41.62	D2 B' U' F2 D L2 R' F L B D2 L' R U' F2 D L R' F' R' B' F2 U' F' L2
18.	DNF	R2 U L' D' U2 F' R F' L2 B F' D2 F L2 B' U' L2 D' B D2 U' L2 R2 F D
19.	1:56.79	D B2 F R D F D' B' F2 L R U B2 R' D L R' D2 U2 L B F L2 R2 B'
20.	DNF	F2 D2 U2 B R D2 U L' D2 U2 B' D' L2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 D' B' F' L R' B' R'
21.	1:28.98	D U2 B2 F D U2 R' F' L R2 D' L' U' B' L' U R2 B2 L2 U' L' R' D' U2 R'
22.	1:49.37	F2 U L2 U F2 U R' D' F2 R2 F' R2 F D' R' B' F2 D2 L' F L2 R' D U2 B
23.	1:51.77	D2 L R' D' U L' U L2 R' B D2 U B' R' B L R' D L2 D U2 B F D' U
24.	1:24.25	R' D' U' B' F2 U2 B2 L B2 L' R' B F L' B2 F2 L2 R2 B' F2 D' R D2 B R
25.	1:41.36	R B F2 D U R' B2 D L' B F' D U2 F' L2 R U2 F2 D2 U L F' D2 L' R2



I guess I'm really pretty happy with the times - I didn't slow down. I just hate seeing all those DNFs. 5 DNFs in a row - absolutely hideous!

I still have at least 2 weeks to go in my promised break from big cubes BLD. I hope I can hold out - going cold turkey is just so hard.


----------



## blah (Aug 23, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > MultiBLD: 6/7 = 5 in 20:17.11
> ...


lol doesn't work that way


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 23, 2010)

blah said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...


Well obviously it doesn't work linearly, but I think 7 in 20 mins is a good start towards 17 in 60 mins, especially if he keeps improving like he has. Any idea how fast you could do 7?


----------



## blah (Aug 23, 2010)

Nope. I don't practice multi.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 23, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > MultiBLD: 6/7 = 5 in 20:17.11
> ...



I'm going to try either 7 or 10, I haven't decided yet. 10 is the most I can memo so far.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 24, 2010)

DNF(8:09.65)
The execution felt perfect, but it wasn't really close at all. The top layer corners were off by a U2, indicating that I didn't execute a commutator correctly. There were only 4 centers unsolved so it must of been one of the late cycles.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 24, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> DNF(8:09.65)
> The execution felt perfect, but it wasn't really close at all. The top layer corners were off by a U2, indicating that I didn't execute a commutator correctly. There were only 4 centers unsolved so it must of been one of the late cycles.


 You said it wasn't really close at all, but the way you described it sounds close. Good job, unlucky though.


aronpm said:


> MultiBLD: 6/7 = 5 in 20:17.11
> 
> Memo was 11:03. The second cube was off by a 3-cycle of corners. I don't know what happened.


Only 3 corners  Close. If you might try 10 at Aus Nats, you better get practising. I hope you get ready for 10 in time for Aus Nats. If you're trying 10, I volunteer to judge xD (unless I'm doing fmc while you're doing multi)



Zane_C said:


> I've borrowed Felik's LanLan and as for sub 10 at Nats, I don't know, I just would like a success.


Well... it seems like you could get there in time


----------



## aronpm (Aug 25, 2010)

4/7 in 18:58

One cube was off by a 3 cycle of edges.
Another cube was off by 2 twisted corners, a 3 cycle of edges and a flipped edge.
The last cube was off by a 5 cycle and a 3 cycle of edges.

Memo was 9:53


----------



## TMOY (Aug 27, 2010)

2/3 in 14:48, off by 2 flipped edges...


----------



## x-colo-x (Aug 27, 2010)

4 bld 9:35 dnf by 2 centres


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 28, 2010)

*10/11 51:33 [33:38]*  Forum comp 2010-35. Memo went nicely. During execution I kept catching myself shooting to the wrong corner sticker as I was trying to minimize pauses. Spent a minute working out an M slice commutator too (usually I just shoot to the relevant 2 out of UF, DB and UB when both in the pair are on the M slice even if one/both need flipping). Anyway, the unsolved (6th) cube looked like some sort of mistake(s) on edges as a few M slice pieces were out and the centres weren't right either. Overall, happy with memo, but exec wasn't good.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 28, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *10/11 51:33 [33:38]*  Forum comp 2010-35. Memo went nicely. During execution I kept catching myself shooting to the wrong corner sticker as I was trying to minimize pauses. Spent a minute working out an M slice commutator too (usually I just shoot to the relevant 2 out of UF, DB and UB when both in the pair are on the M slice even if one/both need flipping). Anyway, the unsolved (6th) cube looked like some sort of mistake(s) on edges as a few M slice pieces were out and the centres weren't right either. Overall, happy with memo, but exec wasn't good.



10/11 is still good  I'll have to try 10 cubes this week.


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 28, 2010)

1/2 MBLD going to post alot about my progress here... Total time 12:24.98 memo 8min33sec. Forgot to do an image (lol skipped out of memory). Overall happy my memo is getting faster and faster.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 29, 2010)

7x7BLD DNF, Memo 52, exec 39 = 1:30.44. Not the end of the year yet, Lars 

Felt ok, possibly only one mistake with the parity alg. Had the S-slice 
+-centers swapped (inclusive the U / D / R / L real centers) on L / R 
and two large chunks of centers on U / D swapped. A few edges off that I 
suppose stems from the same error. All in all not bad at all, this was my first
"real" try (the first one I dropped the cube after a minutes exec).

Memo no problem at all, surprisingly fast and secure. (I had to add some new
rooms, I have about 30 now).

I am not too happy about what slices to turn, the third and fourth slices are not too 
easy to distinguish from each other. Perhaps comes with more familiarity with the
cube.

@Daniel, 10/11 in 51 minutes is good. You obviously got speed for two more .


----------



## KboyForeverB (Aug 29, 2010)

My first full blindfold attempt. It was two edges flipped incorrectly, and the corners were like TOTALLY stuffed. I failed back then, (and I still kinda fail)


----------



## aronpm (Aug 29, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> 7x7BLD DNF, Memo 52, exec 39 = 1:30.44. Not the end of the year yet, Lars



Hey Mats, I was just wondering, how many letters do you normally need to memorize for 7bld?


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 29, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Hey Mats, I was just wondering, how many letters do you normally need to memorize for 7bld?



7BLD, gogogo.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 29, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mats, I was just wondering, how many letters do you normally need to memorize for 7bld?
> ...



Haha, not yet


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 29, 2010)

aronpm said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7BLD DNF, Memo 52, exec 39 = 1:30.44. Not the end of the year yet, Lars
> ...



Hmm, I'm not sure I understand your question. I've only memoed a 7x7 twice, so nothing is normal yet. 
But 2x24 + 12 = 60 edges + 8 corners + 6x24 = 144 centers/obliques, so all in all 212 pieces. 
(Of course a lot of centers are correct from the start (or after reorienting)), so say roughly 
190-200 letters = ~100 "words" for me. (P/A/O)

It won't be hard for you


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 29, 2010)

3/6 (44:44) 
I think this is my first attempt at 6 cubes, I had some nasty execution errors I had to take precious time to undo.
Cube 1: off by a 3 cycle (I cycled these 3 pieces wrong and thought I undid it properly, obvously not.
Cube 2: after I put it down on my bed I realise I didn't flip the BL edge :fp, so I just estimated what orientation it was in. (I was off by a y' rotation)
cube 3: 2 twisted corners, no idea. :confused:

I thought putting them on my bed would of been a good idea, as they're out of the way and I won't mistakenly pick up already solved cubes (I sit on a swivel chair so i can sometimes swivel and pick up the wrong cubes)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> 7x7BLD DNF, Memo 52, exec 39 = 1:30.44. Not the end of the year yet, Lars



Good to see you trying again, Mats! It looks like you're a little faster than I was when I started - I think it took the third or fourth try for me to get down to 1:30 (if I remember right).


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 29, 2010)

MBLD 1/2 13:23 (9:30 memo) ... One cube off my twisted corner. Shot to wrong sticker, altough my memo was correct! :-/

I really feel a new joy for MBLD!


----------



## MrMoney (Aug 29, 2010)

MBLD 3/4 43:14 (33:00 memo) last cube off my 3cycle of corners and 3cycle of edges. Not well enough memorized, forgot the images.

FUN!!! But I have used the locations that much that it is starting to feel clustered. Need a little break from MBLD, but It is sooo hard  Want to do 6/6...!


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 30, 2010)

Multi - BLD 0/2 in 19:19.31, both off my 3-cycles, but was my first sub-20 attempt, which is what I'm aiming for of course.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 31, 2010)

aronpm said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 6/10 = 2 in 38:23.19
> Comment: One cube was off by 2 twisted corners, another was off by 3 edges, and two others were several pieces off. The memo on this was 19:05. I forgot which order to solve the last 4 cubes in, so if I'd done it right the first time, this could have been 9/10 in like, 33:xx.


Cross-posting ftw. 

I need to work on the order of my routes :fp


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 31, 2010)

You'll get it eventually, just persist.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 1, 2010)

5/6 in 44:22
The part that fails so much is I know exactly what I did wrong, I missed out on the final corner target of cube 4. At the last minute of revision I did a memo adjustment to fit in that target and still failed.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 2, 2010)

4/6 in 34:02
Trying to get back into multi >_<
2nd cube was off by 2 flipped edges, 4th cube was off by a 3-cycle of corners.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 2, 2010)

I am learning edges for blind. I did the cycle, and I had 6 flipped edges.


----------



## Zava (Sep 5, 2010)

HO 2010:


----------



## aronpm (Sep 5, 2010)

Australian Nationals:
5bld: dnf 13:xx, dnf 12:5x (this was closest, about 5-10 pieces), dnf 12:xx (gave up after centers)
4bld: dnf 6:3x (two wings), dnf 6:xx, dnf 7:xx
3bld1: dnf, 1:30, dnf
3bld2: dnf dnf dnf
multi: 1/10


----------



## Slash (Sep 5, 2010)

Zava said:


> HO 2010:



Yeah, Marcell Endrey got the same result of the same scramble, although his time was sub-9.

I also faliled on bigblind, one forgetabout DNF on 4x4, one 10:04 with 2 swapped centers:S:S
On 5x5, one off by 4 flipped edges (I forgot to orient two, and mismemoed one), and the other was I think off by an unsolved last wing which means an r2, but I solved the midges and the corners after that so it was off by some centers too, but they told me that the centers were solved once.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 5, 2010)

Corners BLD (freestyle):

number of times: 22/30
best time: 18.87
worst time: 38.50

current avg5: DNF (σ = 23.59)
best avg5: 22.64 (σ = 0.88)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 28.23)
best avg12: DNF (σ = 28.23)

session avg: DNF (σ = 24.87)
session mean: 27.85

Bout 73% success rate..I want something like 90% because I suck at edges  Getting faster though


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 5, 2010)

off by 2 flipped edges on my first blind attempt


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 5, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> off by 2 flipped edges on my first blind attempt



That's probably better than most people have their first try, so just keep doing some more's and you'll definitely make it!


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 6, 2010)

Ugh, on my second try, I messed up the last 3-cycle...


----------



## Kynit (Sep 7, 2010)

8 minute memo, was confident I'd finally get my first success... paused in the middle of my 3rd alg and lost my spot, looked at the cube and the first 3 corners weren't solved. How do I forget Y-perms, anyway?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



Just reread this, and just bumping to say he had 1/10
If only he went safe and;
1. Took the full hour.
2. Tried less cubes 

Me at Ausnats.
3bld: DNF DNF DNF
One I missed one edge target, but if I had that I think it would've been two twisted corners anyway. The other must've had execution mistake(s) because I was sure on the memo and had gone over the memo many times, so I was definitely shooting to the right targets.
Then 2nd I just DNF'd because of hard memo (I didn't execute).


----------



## aronpm (Sep 7, 2010)

[15:46:18] < aronpm> dnf 3:43 wtf
[15:46:20] < aronpm> 1:40 memo
[15:46:43] < aronpm> 2 corners 2 centers 9 wings
[15:46:48] < Tim_Major> WAAAAAAAAAAAAT
[15:47:03] < Tim_Major> HOLY ****
[15:47:07] < aronpm> second weekly comp scramble


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 7, 2010)

sick stuff! Our PBs are almost the same, maybe I can get such times too?


----------



## aronpm (Sep 7, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> sick stuff! Our PBs are almost the same, maybe I can get such times too?



Oh, woops, I forgot to update my sig. My PB's actually 4:41.

You've done sub10 5/5, I'm sure you could do a really fast 4bld


----------



## tx789 (Sep 7, 2010)

I tried 2x2 blind but it was hard. To plan it is hard onne layer can be easy to hard. No wonder you who can solve one blindfolded fail a lot.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 7, 2010)

aronpm said:


> [15:46:18] < aronpm> dnf 3:43 wtf
> [15:46:20] < aronpm> 1:40 memo
> [15:46:43] < aronpm> 2 corners 2 centers 9 wings
> [15:46:48] < Tim_Major> WAAAAAAAAAAAAT
> ...



WAT.


----------



## Isbit (Sep 7, 2010)

Had a possible 3x3 BLD PB on the way, but the cube popped


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 7, 2010)

Just dnf'ed 3x3 with 55.78. I did MV CT instead of CT MV, so a three-cycle of edges wrong. That sucked.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 7, 2010)

@aronpm: I might just be blind (forgive the pun), but I can't see any proper info on your multi attempt 1/10. What was the time and where did it all go wrong?!


----------



## TMOY (Sep 7, 2010)

5^3 BLD in 21:22, DNF by a 3-cycle of wings


----------



## aronpm (Sep 7, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> @aronpm: I might just be blind (forgive the pun), but I can't see any proper info on your multi attempt 1/10. What was the time and where did it all go wrong?!



The time was about 43:xx IIRC.

There were so many cubies twisted-in-place. I think there were _at least_ 14. I don't really have a system to memorize that many twisted pieces, so I tried to memorize it with letters. I spent so long doing this that I forgot most of the cubes 

On some cubes I applied the wrong solution, applied two solutions, forgot to apply a solution, or picked them up in the wrong orientation. 

It was very embarrassing and I felt like I wasted everybody's time (sorry TimMc and Dene)


----------



## Faz (Sep 8, 2010)

Nah, we had an hour set aside anyway. It didn't matter at all.


----------



## LarsN (Sep 12, 2010)

7x7x7BLD: DNF 1:45:xx(58:xx)

Third attempt. Looked like I forgot to undo an U' setup move early in the solve. The good thing was that my memo felt pretty strong. Full visual.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 12, 2010)

LarsN said:


> 7x7x7BLD: DNF 1:45:xx(58:xx)
> 
> Third attempt. Looked like I forgot to undo an U' setup move early in the solve. The good thing was that my memo felt pretty strong. *Full visual.*



That is just amazing.


----------



## LarsN (Sep 12, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7x7BLD: DNF 1:45:xx(58:xx)
> ...



Well, it's actually just me being lazy. I didn't bother learning a memo system, though on such big a cube it would likely shorten my memo time.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 12, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



Keep it up . If it was only an U' setup off it was probably a good try 
anyway. And even if you are lazy (I've memorized some 2500-3000 
words/pics for my memo) and go just visual it is still an amazing feat to 
us mortals to visualize a full 7x7. (comparison again, i've done a visual
3x3, there's my limit)


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, here is my long list of failures from Swedish Open:

3bld: DNF, DNF, DNF


Spoiler



1. DNF 2 flipped edges (not sure why - I assume i shot to the wrong sticker)
2. DNF 2 flipped edges (missed a flipped edge in place during memo)
3. DNF 4 corners and 4 edges - i.e. one setup move


4bld: 9:35 NR, DNF, DNF


Spoiler



1. 9:35 Not really a failure. Safety solve
2. DNF (9:xx) Proper fast(ish) memo. Then had a couple of minutes pause on edges. Out by 2 edges in the end because I forgot to memo the very last edge.
3. DNF (9:xx) This time my memo went horribly because I was getting interference from the other solves. Out by 2 corners because I forgot to memo the last one


5bld: DNF, 22:xx NR


Spoiler



1. DNF (30:xx) Did not enjoy this attempt at all. My first since May I think. Must have spent 5 minutes on x centres just trying to figure out why stuff wasn't working, and then rememoing when I corrected my mistakes. Another massive pause in wing execution. Out by 2 centres. Not sure why
2. 22:xx (+2) My first attempt helped me remember how to do 5bld, so this one was easy. Safety solve because I knew I would get a NR and win with one anyway. Out by F2 because I forgot to undo parity setup 


Multibld: 7/11


Spoiler



Memo was smooth enough. Spent 40 minutes on it (rather than the 33-35 I had done at home) so it was solidly in there. I managed to not quite memo my last (and first to solve) cube properly though (visual memo for that one), so I had 2 flipped edges. Then 2nd cube I shot to the wrong corner once (memo was correct but I was just silly). Something like 5th cube was 2 corners out, don't know why. 8th cube massive pop. Really annoyed with this, because I did 3 11 cube attempts in the weeks running up it and missed 1 cube in total!


----------



## joey (Sep 14, 2010)

DNF(1:08.53), DNF(1:05.96), DNF(1:13.06), 1:09.75, DNF(1:30.30)

My accomplishment = doing 5 attempts in a row.

1. 1:09.75 U2 L U L' R2 B F' D U' F2 L2 F2 R L' D2 F' L' F2 D2 U2 F U' R L F2


----------



## aronpm (Sep 15, 2010)

aronpm said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/7 = -3 in 17:18.35
> Comment: First two cubes were solved. Third cube was off by 2 twisted corners. Fourth was off by a 3cycle of corners. Fifth was off by 2 twisted corners. Sixth was off by 4 edges and 3 corners. Seventh was off by 2 flipped edges.
> [...]
> *5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF(12:44.58), DNF(14:17.56) = DNF
> Comment: I think I did a + center comm incorrectly during the second solve (like l U' r U l U' r' U instead of l' U' r U l U' r' U). I was very confident with the third solve but it was off by 6x, 7+ and 4 wings.



Memo on 2/7 was 10:32.  I don't know what happened with the twisted corners because they weren't twisted before the execution and the ones that were were solved.

I also did a 5bld DNF 10:38, off by like 14 centers and 4 edges. Memo was 4:30. My centers are suck.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome memo times Aron, too bad on the DNFs though.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 17, 2010)

53.31 DNF U' B' U L R2 B' F' D B2 F L2 R B2 F2 D B F' D L2 R F2 U' B F' R

Off by two 2-cycles :/ Very fast DNF for me! And it was even close


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 18, 2010)

Weekly 38 3BLD:
5:29.96, no refresh, so that's good. (It was really hard to make the story for the edges, which is the reason I decided not to refresh, because it would've taken too long. Corners were also pretty slow, so I didn't refresh.)
Happy about the time. I accidentally started inspecting for the 2nd attempt with the timer not started (as if I was going to do a 3speed), so DNF.
3rd one was today at the meetup in Melbourne. Decided that because I already had a decent success for me, to go flat out, and got 3:55.71 DNF by 2 flipped edges. Really easy solve >_<
Edges -> Edward Sometimes Licks Jack's Hand. People Read Umbrella Xylophones. Edward. Then I just used visual for 2flip.
Corners -> HeP, ViF, MatT. Then used visual for 2twist.
I labeled O as P, so it should've been sth along the lines of Obviously Qqwref's Vicious 
It sucks, because during the solve, I went now shoot to here tapping a piece (in my head), but then realised that was O, and I was meant to shoot to P. I decided to trust my story rather than my visual  1:55~ memo. Waaaiii fast for me.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 22, 2010)

First Multi attempt ever. 1/2 in 15(?) minutes. I didn't time it because I didn't want time pressure. Second cube I did parity when I didn't have to and ended up with four flipped edges and the middle layer off my an M2. I think that's pretty good for my first attempt at this.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 22, 2010)

30 minute some DNF
edges took 5 minutes to memo, corners I had to keep going over because in my "going over it" i kept seeing my route was different.

My memo was funny though for both edges and corners (not appropriate to say here though 

I use letter system for corners. though i find that it blows

i kow this isn't the place but i want a different memo way then letter system for corners..it sucks. (what do you guys use?) 
meh, 1aqt time


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 22, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I use letter system for corners. though i find that it blows
> 
> i kow this isn't the place but i want a different memo way then letter system for corners..it sucks. (what do you guys use?)
> meh, 1aqt time



Visual, at first it'll be difficult but you'll get used to it.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 22, 2010)

4bld: dnf 3:59.55

off by 2 twisted corners, a 2cycle of corners, 3 centers, a 5cycle of wings, and a 2cycle of wings. So not _really_ close. Memo was about 1:22 I think. I think 10 centers were solved. 

scramble: f2 F' L2 B L2 f2 r2 f2 U' r2 u R' F2 L' R r U' r2 D L R u' f' D' F' L' U' D f' U' r2 f2 U2 f' D2 L' D' r' D L2

edit: raeg dnf 3:57.33

centers were like this: 1 red and 1 green swapped, 2 blue and 2 white swapped

I think I started solving with the wrong buffer for the second cycle.

easy scramble too

editedit: dnf 4:12 wtf is this 

2 3cycles of centers 2 twisted corners 3 cycle of wings


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 4bld: dnf 3:59.55
> 
> off by 2 twisted corners, a 2cycle of corners, 3 centers, a 5cycle of wings, and a 2cycle of wings. So not _really_ close. Memo was about 1:22 I think. I think 10 centers were solved.
> 
> ...


 
Ville has competition.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 22, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 4bld: dnf 3:59.55


 
O_O Wow that is awesome! Keep up the attempts, because if you can DNF this fast you will surely get a success this fast soon as well! Memo in 1:20-ish is 

Very nicely done!

Chris


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 22, 2010)

MBLD first attempt with this many cubes: 2/6 51:30.00 (39min memo). I do have alot of interruptions around me but I will not blame it on that. I am really unsure where it went wrong, as I felt everything was going well. No images were hard to recall so this is really frustrating.

#1 solved
#2 4 edges needed to be flipped. Guess I set it up wrong (there were 3 edges+buffer that needed to be flipped)
#3 Messed this one up as I had to undo alot of moves to undo a mistake I made (AE instead of EA)
#4 solved
#5 About 6 pieces wrong
#6 Two corners and two edges. Now how did this happen!?

Oh well, it was fun because I had to use previously unused rooms to fit in the extra cubes. I did not feel overwhelmed by the amount of cubes so I guess I will be training with 6 from now on


----------



## TMOY (Sep 23, 2010)

4BLD in 7:18, off by 2 centers


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 23, 2010)

Very first attempt at 3x3x3 BLD: 

Off by 2 flipped edges and 2 flipped corners... Let's not mention the total time 

Probably used a wrong set up for an edge but I really, really thought I had the corners planned out correctly.

Will have another attempt at the same scramble.
If it works out I am going to try the weekly comp BLD event!

EDIT: 
I decided against the 2nd attempt and went straight to the weekly comp

DNF (44:30.74)

Yes that's right! 44 minutes spend on my 2nd full BLD attempt
Memo took around 10 minutes en then I felt I messed up the reversal of a set up move on edge no 10...
But I could not reconstruct so I stopped. 
Solved the cube, re-scrambled and went at it again; edges went OK this time and then I felt I messed up one of the last corners' reversal. 
All in all 44 minutes well spent because it was definately faster than my very 1st attempt and this time I felt both instances where I was screwing up

EDIT2: finally did all the set up moves OK and then found out that I had UFR and UBR corners switched.
Took two more attempts and double checking to discover that this actual the infamous BLD parity...
So the result of my final attempt will appear shortly in the BLD accomplishment thread!!!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 24, 2010)

2:41, 3:05 (DNF 2 flipped edges), 2:42 (DNF 2 flipped edges), 3:30 (DNF 4 corners), 3:00 (DNF, gave up at corners cube slipped out of my hands XD), 2:50 (DNF :confused


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 24, 2010)

444BLD 35min (25min memo) DNF.

19/24 centers correct, seems like I did a commutator wrong and after that everything went to hell 

I still have a HARD time memoing edges for r2 as the orientation keeps confusing me. Maybe I am not ready for this. Or maybe I should just practise centers and corners for now.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 24, 2010)

Memorizing edges without mixing up the ones with the same colors is the most difficult part of big BLD memo. Just practice and it will become more natural.


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 24, 2010)

TMOY said:


> Memorizing edges without mixing up the ones with the same colors is the most difficult part of big BLD memo. Just practice and it will become more natural.


 
Thanks for the advice! Is there any other "rule of thumb" you guys use, or any other logic to faster determine where the piece needs to go?


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 24, 2010)

Another epic failure for the weekly 39 comp: DNF the 2nd solve, then wanted to try again with same scramble and WTF? 
Found out I scrambled it wrong the 1st time... Now trying to MTS via my memo...


----------



## TMOY (Sep 24, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Thanks for the advice! Is there any other "rule of thumb" you guys use, or any other logic to faster determine where the piece needs to go?


 You can try to "solve" mentally your edge and see in which one of the two spots it will land.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 25, 2010)

DNF with 5:03 memo. 2nd weekly comp 2010-39 scramble. Got lost in an A perm right at the beginning due to slight lack of concentration. It was a memo PB and I recalled it all after I had stopped.

5bld of course


----------



## aronpm (Sep 25, 2010)

Ouch.


----------



## adfoote (Sep 25, 2010)

just finished like my 4th or 5th ever bld attempt like an hour ago. i didnt time it,and i kinda cheated by writing down my memo on a piece of paper then memorizing from that.

DNF, two edges were flipped. thats it. just a R U (M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2) U' R' away. grrr
i can do just the edges or just the corners fairly easily, but both at the same time always messes me up for some reason :|


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 25, 2010)

I haven't practiced BLD for the longest time, but I decided to today.

Scramble had 1 edge and 1 corner correct
2:15.30 DNF (Instead of rotating a corner CCW, I rotated it CW) Would've been PB by ~14-15sec.

EDIT:
ahh 2:16.93 DNF w/ 2 flipped edges ...
2:11.62 DNF (forgot about parity and slow executuion)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2010)

F2 B' D L B' R D2 U' F R2 L' U F2 L2 F R2 D U2 R' U2 D' F D B2 L

scramble white top green front

rotate yellow top orange front
using lettering, what letters would u use?

I have LIAr VF and then i just stopped memo'ingi t to use this scramble as a chance for others to give me input on ideas of making sentences. i blow at making sentences, that's my major flaw. i can't memo stuff thats easy to forget


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 26, 2010)

Here' goes: notice I use one word per piece so memo seems very long but I KNOW all the words instaed of having to make up words and then try to decipher them again.
Using Old Pochmann as described by Joel van Noorts page.

edges
speedy chef - carrot - flowers -tomato - red smurf - foodmill - vomiting - reflectorpole - bench - spaetzle maker puts buffer back (apple already in place) 
10 no parity

corners
move buffer to 2nd target (D') - vomit - spaetzle maker - flowers - superman puts spanish buffer back - place buffer in 4th target (D) - apple - parrot returns spanish buffer back in place.
fix two twisted corners buffer and 1st target

So I just imagine a story with these words and I find they are quite easy to recall.
in this method the difficulty is to recall the story, not recalling what the words mean.
As mentioned before, the crazier the story the easier to remember...

What a fun scramble for corners with buffer already in place and 1st target occupied and twisted in its place

0ffcourse some of these words may be silly or meaningless to you because these are MY code words.
For example food mill, speedy chef and spaetzle maker are all items we produce at Tupperware and have a two-colorscheme.

I plan on switching to "assigned letters per sticker" in the future but first I want to get conficent in the whole BLD process. 
The longer stories I have to remember now can only get easier in the future ;-)

Even with the letters you may find it usefull to work with a fixed set of words.
Take a look at Chris' list of letter / letterpairs for inspiration but words will stick better if you come up with your own.
http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-images.html


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> place buffer in *4rd* target


 
Lol.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 26, 2010)

@ Ben, if you want to play the grammarnazi game; please do a better job or do not comment at all.

Weekly 39 3rd scramble: off by buffer and last piece twisted in place.
I cannot believe I twisted them the wrong way when actually trying to fix them as very last step of the solve.
The memo was right but I just didn't think straight in bringing the final piece to the target position; I feel so dumb right now...


----------



## Faz (Sep 28, 2010)

7:47 DNF off by 2 centers, 8:05 DNF off by 3 corners. I'll get it next time. My new memo method really helps.

EDIT: 7:35 DNF - 2 centers.

6:58 DNF - 2 centers......

6:45 DNF 3 corners...............................

7:12 DNF 2 wings...

6:54 DNF 3 centers

7:50 DNF 2 centers.


----------



## Faz (Sep 29, 2010)

5x5BLD DNF in 30:57, my first attempt ever. It felt fairly secure, but as you'll see in the pictures the r2 slice is weird, and a few edges, and a couple of centers aren't solved


----------



## TMOY (Sep 29, 2010)

4BLD: 6:58.25, off by 4 edges. First sub-7 close DNF though.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 29, 2010)

1:50.94
B' F2 R U' L2 U R U R2 F' D' R2 F' R' D U2 R2 F2 D L R B U2 B F'

Scramble had:
1. parity
2. 0 corners correct
3. 0 edges correct

Memo was ~50sec O_O

Off by 2 rotated corners ...... *%$*%^$#%^%

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1:46.93 DNF
had parity, off by 3 edges


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 1, 2010)

4BLD at Euro:
1st attempt 6 centres off (21mins)
2nd attempt some centres and many edges off (22mins) 

Two 4BLD in a row is crazy


----------



## blah (Oct 1, 2010)

Now try three 5BLDs in a row.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2010)

I was going to say that I rather enjoyed my successful 4BLD average 10/12 that I did over a total period of 2 hours. But even that's nothing compared to blah's 19 5BLD attempts in one day. (Isn't that what you said you did before? I thought it was.)


----------



## Slash (Oct 1, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Two 4BLD in a row is crazy


 
no. multiblind, 2 4BLDs and 2 5BLDs in a row is soooo bad.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yea Kai did 17 3x3s, 2 4x4s, and 2 5x5s. That was crazy. He also managed to win 4x4 with a 7min solve


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Yea Kai did 17 3x3s, 2 4x4s, and 2 5x5s. That was crazy. He also managed to win 4x4 with a 7min solve


 
So we heard 5x5x5 BLD had only one success, right? (I'm so sorry to Pitzu for not getting his desired sub-20.) What were the results for 4x4x4 BLD, other than Kai winning?


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 1, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> He also managed to win 4x4 with a 7min solve


 
No no, I finished 2nd but I appreciate your respect for my effort . Actually I have quite a headache now. Congratulations to Rafal, who got 5:40 on 4x4! Marcell Endrey also did 7:4x solve and TMOY 7:5x, Istvan got a 9:xx!


----------



## TMOY (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep, 7:59 for me, new PB and nes French NR 
On-topic now: 5BLD: 1st attempt I popped in the middle of an alg, tried to finish my solve anyway but got a completely scambled cube as a result. 2nd attempt safety solve in 30:xx, DNF by 2 3-cycles of midges (not sure of what happened) and a few centers as usual.


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 6, 2010)

Multi 0/2 from weekly competition (19:xx). Messed up the parity alg on the first after having done the corners, then I must have mis-memorized 1 small edge part because I had 2 edges and 2 corners switched on the 2nd. Too bad, since my memo was perfect and I never had to pause for recall.


----------



## LarsN (Oct 6, 2010)

Euro 2010 BLD:

I chose to do the 5x5x5 before the 4x4x4 because 5x5x5 is my main event. But before that was multiBLD:

Multi:
0/5 DNF - don't do visual memo for multi. My worst attempt ever.

5x5x5BLD: 
1st attempt was 14:48 DNF. Oriented centers. A lot of the corners where in place so I did 3OP instead of BH, sadly that left me with 3 twisted corners. Also 2 wrong x-centers for some reason.
2nd attempt was 18:xx DNF. Memo was killing me for some reason, so I went slow to get it right. Started the solve fixing the centerorientation by doing 2 slice moves, freezing in mid alg, thinking: "okay, the last move was wrong, but what about the first move? Guess or give up?" I guessed right  but DNF'ed by a cycle of x-centers that I cycled the wrong way 

4x4x4bld:
1st attempt: easy memo, felt really good during execution, pulled of the blindfold at 8:xx and the cube was a mess 
2nd attempt: DNS, I was so thrown of by my dnf's that I didn't have the heart to continue.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 6, 2010)

Failed another couple 3BLD solves which were both around seven minutes, i'm thinking about doing visual for everything, since i just memorize a string of words and i have trouble getting images into my head. Anyone have any ideas on what i should do?


----------



## will6680 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry that I dont know his name but I saw this guy at a competition doing a 4x4 bld. And he brought it out and there were 3 little center pieces toggled. And i felt so bad because he was so close!


----------



## Litz (Oct 6, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Failed another couple 3BLD solves which were both around seven minutes, i'm thinking about doing visual for everything, since i just memorize a string of words and i have trouble getting images into my head. Anyone have any ideas on what i should do?


Are you forming a sentence with those words? Memorizing a string of random words isn't as easy as forming a sentence.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 7, 2010)

Litz said:


> Are you forming a sentence with those words? Memorizing a string of random words isn't as easy as forming a sentence.


 
Nope, just random words that i think of on the spot.


----------



## Sakarie (Oct 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Nope, just random words that i think of on the spot.


 
Consider using Loci, I think it really helps.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Nope, just random words that i think of on the spot.


 
Consider making a fixed list of words. Then you only have to *remember* the words (sentence) instead of having to *remember and figure out what pieces / stickers they mean*


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 7, 2010)

Last eveneing: Weekly 40, 1st scramble: total mess...
2nd go at same scramble: decided to take a sneak peek after finishing edges, total mess already...

Will try to sort it out this evening (still know the memo) with open eye solve.

EDIT:
Have not sorted it it out BUT did the following:
I rebuild the scrambled cube from my memo, with eyes open I admit, and got it right the first time.

So now i'm sure it's not the memo, it's in the exectution.

Fun exercise!


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 7, 2010)

7:51.84, off by 3 edges and 2 corners, both corners were twisted, did images for edges for the first time ever and it worked amazingly, visual for corners was fairly easy to remember. I should also point out that while i do not use BH edges, near optimal or optimal 3 edge cycles come very easily to me, but corners do not.


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 8, 2010)

My first 4x4x4 BLD attempt: DNF in 1:16:43.12 (Memo: about 56 min) lol

The centers were all right but 2, and a couple of edges were right, but the rest was a mess. I did the corners first, and I'm pretty sure I got them right, so I'm guessing it was my set-up moves where I made mistakes. I was making up a memo system for the centers as I was doing the memo, and I had a system for the edges already (Thanks to Chris for the suggestions). Then I started the solve and realized I hadn't figured out the set-up moves yet, so I was doing some pretty awkward ones.

Later: I watched the video and saw that I completely forgot that when I was solving the corners that the centers would change orientation. That explains the 2 wrong centres. Plus I forgot a U2 at the end of the last corner, which explains why 8 of the edges were wrong. Later I did a set-up move, paused for memo, then undid it in a different way :fp which explains the corners and the rest of the edges. So its not as bad as I first thought.

At least I know that my system works, if I do the set-up moves right and corners last. Oh and I was doing it on white cube with black stickers, which I am not used to.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

2x2 
10 minute memoand off by a T-perm


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 9, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> 2x2
> 10 minute memoand off by a T-perm


 
10? what method do you use?


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsknmW5Q6NM


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 9, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsknmW5Q6NM


 
oh, i do too,


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 11, 2010)

2-3BLD attempts today, both between 6:00 and 6:30 and one was off by 4 edges, the other off by 6 edges.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2010)

3x3 BLD, first attempt with M2 edges, 7:33.61 DNF by 4 or 5 edges and 2 twisted corners.


----------



## bint2d (Oct 12, 2010)

3x3 BLD:
Cubes Solved: 9/12
Average: DNF
Best Time: 34.73
Worst Time: DNF


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	42.27	L' R2 U2 B' F D' U2 F' R F' U' F' U' L' R' D' B2 F2 R D2 U2 F2 D' U' F
2.	37.36	B' F2 U2 F' R' B2 L R' F2 U' F' L' R F' D' R' B' F L2 R B2 F R F' R2
3.	46.25	F L F' D2 B2 D U F' U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L D2 R' B2 R' D L B' F' R D'
4.	44.97	D' U' B2 D' B U B2 F2 L2 F L R' B' L2 D2 U F' R U2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B F
5.	41.37	B' R2 B F L R F L' B2 L R D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B F' D2 L' F L R2
6.	39.52	L' U B2 F2 L2 B L' R2 U' L' U2 B D U' L' F L R B' F R' U' B U2 L
7.	40.62	F L2 B' F' U2 B D B2 F2 U' L R U' L2 B' F D' B F' L' R F L' R U
8.	44.82	U' R B F' D F L B2 L2 R' F' L' B L2 R2 D2 L' U2 R F' D2 F' L R2 U'
9.	34.73	B' D' U' F2 L B' F2 D U' F2 R F2 L' R2 D L' B D L2 R U2 R2 B D' U'
10.	DNF	B F D' B F L' R B2 F2 L R B2 F' R U2 B F R2 D' R2 D2 U F' R2 B
11.	DNF	D2 B F' L2 R' D' U' R2 B D' U' B' F' D U B' U R D' B L2 B' F' L' F2
12.	DNF	L' B2 F D2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 R D U L D2 U2 L' D' L' D2 F U2 F'


Failed last 3 cubes. :fp


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 12, 2010)

So like, 12/13 multi, 1:00:42[33:47], off by 2 flipped edges.

So like, the most I had ever tried before this was probably 6 cubes. Also, I didn't have a good memo method prepared for corners
([11:15] <+Spef> now to decide how to memo corners O_O
[11:17] <+Spef> err
[11:17] <+Spef> this is hard
[11:17] <+Spef> idk wut to do
[11:17] <+aronpm> letters
[11:17] <+j`ey> lol
[11:17] <+aronpm> gogo
[11:17] <+Spef> cant
[11:17] <+aronpm> yes you can
[11:20] <+Spef> visual ftw
[11:20] <+aronpm> lol gl)

So I went with visual, and somehow it worked. I used a keychain 3x3x3, four 4x4x4s, a 5x5x5 and a 7x7x7 in this attempt  I think I'll learn some better system for corners and go for more.


----------



## coinman (Oct 12, 2010)

And get more 3x3x3 cubes


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I used a keychain 3x3x3, four 4x4x4s, a 5x5x5 and a 7x7x7 in this attempt  I think I'll learn some better system for corners and go for more.


 That might explain the slow execution. My prediction: 20/20 in next comp


----------



## Slash (Oct 12, 2010)

I told you!!!
get normal cubes and a normal memo system for corners and go for WR (y'know, if you feel like)


----------



## aronpm (Oct 12, 2010)

Spef should do image/letter corners. Very easy.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 12, 2010)

IS SPEF REALLY GOING FOR MULTI???!!


----------



## blah (Oct 12, 2010)

osht


----------



## Slash (Oct 12, 2010)

4/9 multi in 58:3x, 46 memo.
4 3-cycles of edges, one parity(=2 corners 2 edges)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 12, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> IS SPEF REALLY GOING FOR MULTI???!!


 
Truly scary. Must be getting close to Halloween.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 13, 2010)

First 5bld attempt in almost a week: DNF 10:39.92, 5:01 memo

3 corners that I forgot about, and 3 + centers I didn't memorize.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 14, 2010)

First 5BLD attempt since Australian Nationals. Anyway, I had executed the centers and wings and was nearly finished with the edges. Then I realised I memorised my edge targets from my normal BLD position UF, where it should've been DF for M2. I wasn't too fussed as it was fun seeing as its been a while. Time was 29:xx and all the centers and wings were solved, as well as all the corners remaining in their memorised positions.

[23:26] <aronpm> should have undone and then just used UF buffer +comms 
[23:26] <aronpm>  
[23:26] <aronpm> k bbs 
[23:26] <Zane> hmm, probs should of done that, all well 
[23:27] <Zane> i feel so stupid lol 

I did just that afterwards and it was solved.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 15, 2010)

Just tried 3x3 Multi (2 cubes) on film.
Finished memo at 3 minutes and felt pretty good. Rushed a little.
Ended at a major DNF. I didn't know what happened until I saw the footage.
I had memo'd and had picked up the wrong cube first. :fp


----------



## aronpm (Oct 15, 2010)

Spef told me to do 4bld with 1-pass memo, so...

DNF 3:57.xx, 51 second memo. Off by 2 twisted corners (I twisted in the wrong direction), 4 wings, and 2+3+2 cycles of centers.

I recalled corners correctly, but I twisted the wrong piece (buffer clockwise instead of twisted corner clockwise). Centers I might have forgotten a few letters, and I had a hard time remembering when to change buffers. Wings I remembered it all perfectly except the order of the last few letters.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 15, 2010)

sleep delayed BLD 6:12:06.67 DNF. D:

I had to flip UB and UF... I decided to make it a bit more complicated and flipped RB and UF. D:


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 15, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Spef told me to do 4bld with 1-pass memo, so...
> 
> DNF 3:57.xx, 51 second memo. Off by 2 twisted corners (I twisted in the wrong direction), 4 wings, and 2+3+2 cycles of centers.
> 
> I recalled corners correctly, but I twisted the wrong piece (buffer clockwise instead of twisted corner clockwise). Centers I might have forgotten a few letters, and I had a hard time remembering when to change buffers. Wings I remembered it all perfectly except the order of the last few letters.


 
Wat.

My failure: 5x5 BLD DNF 13:03ish


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 15, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Wat.
> 
> My failure: 5x5 BLD DNF 13:03ish


 
how close? moar details!

edit-my failure
5x5x5 bld DNf at 45 seconds


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 15, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> how close? moar details!
> 
> edit-my failure
> 5x5x5 bld DNf at 45 seconds



oops, that should be 5x5 X centres BLD 

14/24 pieces solved, but I messed up a setup move which could scramble 8 pieces -.-


----------



## Kynit (Oct 16, 2010)

3BLD DNF in 7:23 (4:0x memo); off by an F perm. Felt much more secure than other solves have and went a lot faster; just have to avoid mismemorizing? It's 3 minutes off my PB anyway


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 16, 2010)

0/2 mbld dnf.
I felt pretty good, and it was awesome to see the corners solved when I came back from my state of trance. I hate orienting corners XD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 16, 2010)

Aww, so close!

My first try at square-1 multiBLD: *9/10, 1:47:17.06* (memorization time about 1:10:00)

The one miss was off by 4 edges.


----------



## Faz (Oct 16, 2010)

wat


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 16, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> square-1 multiBLD: *9/10*


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 16, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Aww, so close!
> 
> My first try at square-1 multiBLD: *9/10, 1:47:17.06* (memorization time about 1:10:00)
> 
> The one miss was off by 4 edges.



Amazing. :tu


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 16, 2010)

lolmike


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Oct 16, 2010)

44bld dnf by 3 cycle edge. 14 minutes


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 16, 2010)

Both an accomplishment and failure... First time trying 10 cubes in MBLD: 7/10 in 1hour 24min. I know I passed the timelimit, but that was not the point of the exercise  I am now very confident in that I can manage to do 10/10 in afew months if I train at it.

The 3 cubes with errors:

Managed to pick up the wrong cube, after I understood that I undid the solve, and applied the right solve. DNF, Did a postmorten, my memo was correct.
Managed to pick up the cube with wrong orientation. My god.... postmortem was OK.
3 Corners wrong. Memo did not match up with the scrambled cube. No idea at all.

My memomethod is becoming quite strong, I can now put in 10-16 cubes in my house. The scrambles were 1-10 in MBLD week 42. My god.... 8/10 had parity, 9/10 had corner flips and the last cube had two edges twisted. Amazing


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 16, 2010)

clock BLD 1:48.23 DNF by 1 edge clock that was on 2.

1 pass memo, about 30 seconds. memo was 5, 12, 12, 11, 11, 3, 1, 4, 11, 11, 10, 8, 3, 10


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 16, 2010)

Dear Mike,
You're crazy.

-statue

As for me: 2:01 DNF 3x3 BLD. With a dumbed-down version of Classic Pochmann (yes, that's possible!)
I've decided to start practicing.


----------



## joey (Oct 16, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Aww, so close!
> 
> My first try at square-1 multiBLD: *9/10, 1:47:17.06* (memorization time about 1:10:00)
> 
> The one miss was off by 4 edges.


WHAT THE HELL IS THIS...

PLUS WHY DO YOU HAVE 10 SQ-1S


----------



## Kynit (Oct 16, 2010)

Mike: I don't even-
wtf 9/10 Square-1? How many people can even do a single square-1 BLD?


----------



## ssb150388 (Oct 16, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Failed another couple 3BLD solves which were both around seven minutes, i'm thinking about doing visual for everything, since i just memorize a string of words and i have trouble getting images into my head. Anyone have any ideas on what i should do?


Do pure numbers/letters for one cube.
Shouldn't be a problem.
which method do you use?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 16, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> You're crazy.


Apparently. Further proof:



joey said:


> WHY DO YOU HAVE 10 SQ-1S


I bought them for this, of course.


----------



## joey (Oct 16, 2010)

OF COURSE BUT WHY DIDN'T YOU BUY 20 YOU SCARED OR SOMETHING


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 16, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Mike: I don't even-
> wtf 9/10 Square-1? How many people can even do a single square-1 BLD?


 
Him. That's about it.



joey said:


> OF COURSE BUT WHY DIDN'T YOU BUY 20 YOU SCARED OR SOMETHING


 
I lol'd.


----------



## Toad (Oct 16, 2010)

Lolben

WATMike

Loljoey.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 16, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Wat.
> 
> My failure: 5x5 BLD DNF 13:03ish


 
I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## Toad (Oct 16, 2010)

Virtual 100*100 BLD

DNF in 23s

PB.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 16, 2010)

He said what he meant was 5x5 X-centres BLD


----------



## Shortey (Oct 16, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> He said what he meant was 5x5 X-centres BLD


 
<Toad`> Spef: I saw that post, but that's what makes it funnier
<Toad`> how he conveniently forgot to put the fact he wasn't actually doing 5bld


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 16, 2010)

joey said:


> OF COURSE BUT WHY DIDN'T YOU BUY 20 YOU SCARED OR SOMETHING


 
I wasn't sure whether I should get Cubetwists or MF8s, so I decided I'd better buy a small number to try them out before I commit to more. 

(For those who really question my sanity, I really am kidding - but only on the idea about getting 20. 10 is reasonable; 20 is just crazy.)


----------



## Micael (Oct 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Aww, so close!
> 
> My first try at square-1 multiBLD: *9/10, 1:47:17.06* (memorization time about 1:10:00)
> 
> The one miss was off by 4 edges.


 


LOL, I would have post it in the blindfold accomplishment thread! :tu


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I wasn't sure whether I should get Cubetwists or MF8s, so I decided I'd better buy a *small number* to try them out before I commit to more.
> 
> (For those who really question my sanity, I really am kidding - but only on the idea about getting 20. 10 is reasonable; 20 is just crazy.)


 
10 is a small number?

COMMIT TO MORE?!

when I grow up I wanna be just like you Mike <3


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2010)

36.53, and I was sure I got it. DNF by 3 edges 

U R' B2 F' D2 B D2 R B2 F L2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R U R' D U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 

I rechecked my memo, and it was right, must have been an execution error


----------



## bint2d (Oct 19, 2010)

@Faz Nice scramble! ;p


----------



## aronpm (Oct 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 36.53, and I was sure I got it. DNF by 3 edges
> 
> U R' B2 F' D2 B D2 R B2 F L2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R U R' D U2 L2 R2 U2 B2
> 
> I rechecked my memo, and it was right, must have been an execution error


I only got 49.96, 12 second memo.

I did like, x' U' L2 U U' L2 U U' L2 U U' L2 U U L2 U' M2 U L2 U' x for shooting to BL... that probably wasted like 5 seconds.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> U R' B2 F' D2 B D2 R B2 F L2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R U R' D U2 L2 R2 U2 B2



Wow, that was nice. I thought I was going to get my first sub-1, but not quite: 1:02.90.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, that was nice. I thought I was going to get my first sub-1, but not quite: 1:02.90.



Is this your PB? If not, wat is it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Is this your PB? If not, wat is it?


 
I think I might have had a sub-1 on a clearly lucky scramble posted on the Forum here, but other than that one, this is definitely my best. A 1:03.xx was previously it.

I'm still not sure I would want to count it as a PB, though, since I knew it was an easy scramble before I tried it. Anyway, it doesn't matter much, since my focus is to get a real sub-1 someday (hopefully soon!).


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> U R' B2 F' D2 B D2 R B2 F L2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R U R' D U2 L2 R2 U2 B2


 1:01.xx Obviously not counting this one though. Just got a new PB afterwards anyway  1:03.13


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 19, 2010)

40.89. If faz get's WR I'll quit BLD and only do feetcubing.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 19, 2010)

Feliks, how much do you practice blindsolving?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> 40.89. If faz get's WR I'll quit BLD and only do feetcubing.


 
What will you do when he starts feetsolving?

Surely it's only a matter of time...



Stefan said:


> Feliks, how much do you practice blindsolving?


 
Yes, I'm quite curious about this. It would be great to know how much practicing you've done along the way, from when you've started until now.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 19, 2010)

1:53.59 clock BLD DNF by 1 centre on 10


----------



## tim (Oct 19, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, I'm quite curious about this. It would be great to know how much practicing you've done along the way, from when you've started until now.


 
Actually i don't want to know it. It'll just depress me...


----------



## Faz (Oct 20, 2010)

I did ~ 20 attempts yesterday. I rarely do any more than that. I might keep a log starting from today.


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> What will you do when he starts feetsolving?


 I don't do feetcubing. So I wouldn't mind  
It was part of the joke.


----------



## Micael (Oct 20, 2010)

Finally got some motivation for bld cubing today. Out of shape deserve me a post here, but still fun to do:
multi 8/14 in 56:17 (37:00)

Regarding Faz training, I am pretty sure if most people here were doing 20 solves per day for one week, it would produce tremendous result. (I have a somewhat feeling that my english is not perfect here...sorry)


----------



## aronpm (Oct 20, 2010)

Micael said:


> Regarding Faz training, I am pretty sure if most people here were doing 20 solves per day for one week, it would produce tremendous result. (I have a somewhat feeling that my english is not perfect here...sorry)


 
I did 100 solves in about 3 days a few weeks ago. Didn't make much difference apart from my memo dropping about a second.


----------



## tim (Oct 20, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I did 100 solves in about 3 days a few weeks ago. Didn't make much difference apart from my memo dropping about a second.


 
The same here. I did 120 solves in the last 3 days and two multi bld attempts. My first Avg5 was 1:32. My best Avg5 during the 120 solves is 1:29. And my last Avg5 is 1:35. So basically no improvement.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 21, 2010)

4BLD in 6:51 (2:10 memo), off by 2 corners...


----------



## Sakarie (Oct 21, 2010)

tim said:


> The same here. I did 120 solves in the last 3 days and two multi bld attempts. My first Avg5 was 1:32. My best Avg5 during the 120 solves is 1:29. And my last Avg5 is 1:35. So basically no improvement.


 
It might be that the improvement will show the next time you practice. Because you can't claim that practice doesn't make you better? Or maybe your point is that you're (as a general any one) not improving as much when doing in bunches?


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 23, 2010)

5BLD DNF(23:28)
Off by 2 x-centers and 2 wings. The 2 wings were swapped simply because i didn't see that they needed to be swapped. The 2 centers however remain a mystery.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 5BLD DNF(23:28)
> Off by 2 x-centers and 2 wings. The 2 wings were swapped simply because i didn't see that they needed to be swapped. The 2 centers however remain a mystery.


 
Wow fast. Unlucky 
I had 3 DNFs for the weekly comp, none all that close  (last 2 solves had extremely similar corner memo, a little confusing) and first one I DNF'd after 20~s as corners were really annoying


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 23, 2010)

2-5 BLD relay DNF(1:01:17):fp
Quite ashamed of the time and result, hence why I'm posting it in here.
2x2 and 3x3 were solved.
4x4 was off by 3 corners. :confused:
5x5 was off by a lot, must off messed up a center comm.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 2-5 BLD relay DNF(1:01:17):fp
> Quite ashamed of the time and result, hence why I'm posting it in here.
> 2x2 and 3x3 were solved.
> 4x4 was off by 3 corners. :confused:
> 5x5 was off by a lot, must off messed up a center comm.


Amazing job none the less. Great job. Hopefully you get it soon. Maybe I should try a 2x2-3x3 relay


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks, you would definately be capable of doing a 2x2-3x3 relay, give it a shot.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2010)

Clock multiBLD 0/2 in 12:33.47

Yeah I cant do multi...

First was off by 1 edge, 2nd was off by 5 edges 4 corners and 1 centre -.-

3bld takes me 5 minutes, but 3multibld (most likely 0/2) takes me half an hour


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 26, 2010)

23 DNFs in a row


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2010)

4bld:
DNF 28m. 2 dedges. F2, PLL parity, F2.
This was the second weekly scramble. First was too hard, and gave up after a few minutes. This one, centre memo was really easy to remember, same with edge. Corners, even with hard memo, are a gimme. 4 pieces, out of 56 wrong :'(
I felt *extremely* confident. I setup to the edge parity alg wrong, so I swapped the other two edges.
Man, words can't justify my extreme annoyance 
Oh well... there's always next week... :'(


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 28, 2010)

Weekly comp 43 results, the event I'm least skilled at (2BLD) is the only event I'm slightly satisfied with.


Zane_C said:


> EXTREMELY BAD BLD RESULTS!!!
> *2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:06.04, 37.98 = 37.98
> *3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
> *4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
> ...


----------



## tim (Oct 29, 2010)

13/14 in 50 minutes (32 minutes memo). Horrible attempt. So many execution pauses. Off by two disoriented edges btw.

Still a lot to practice i guess :/.


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2010)

Tim: How fast can you do 10?


----------



## tim (Oct 29, 2010)

joey said:


> Tim: How fast can you do 10?


 
Probably around 30 minutes. I think i know what you're up to btw .


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know what I'm up to!

Except for trying to get you to do 10/10 in 25mins.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2010)

This is starting to get a little frustrating.

Square-1 multiBLD, third attempt: *9/10, 1:21:58.36* [48:55 memorization]
Third puzzle was off by just 2 corners.

My second attempt from last week I didn't even bother to report because it was so bad: 6/10 in 1:32:49.55 [55:30 memo]. But one nice thing is that my times are really coming down fast! 10 in an hour might just be possible for me someday. But not by next week, unfortunately.  (sad because it means I can't do 10 in negative time - at least not this year)


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 31, 2010)

Man 14 dnf's in a row I suck


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 1, 2010)

1st attempt at 3x3 BLD. With GF watching to tell me if/where I mess up, I get to the parity and half way through the alg my hands just start free styling.
I couldn't undo what they'd done.

1 more try before bed.
edit - 2nd was a success


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 2, 2010)

8/11 (55:26.05), memo was around 36.

- 3 cycle of corners
- 2 flipped edges
- 4 edges and 4 corners, something big went wrong here.

Despite the lack of accuracy, I am pretty satisfied with the time.


----------



## Micael (Nov 2, 2010)

That was last saturday:
multi 19/24 in 2:34:21
Biggest effort so far.

I was a bit unlucky on one cube as a corner twisted during execution (one cube had only one twisted corner). That cube is a new one and I did not knew yet how easy it is to twist a corner.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 2, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 8/11 (55:26.05), memo was around 36.
> 
> - 3 cycle of corners
> - 2 flipped edges
> ...


Hmmm you're getting pretty good at this  Surely 4 edges and corners is just a wrong setup move?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 2, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> Man 14 dnf's in a row I suck


 
Rock, any practice is good practice. Even if it was a DNF, or many DNFs in a row. It's still making you a better BLD cuber.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2010)

Micael said:


> That was last saturday:
> multi 19/24 in 2:34:21
> Biggest effort so far.
> 
> I was a bit unlucky on one cube as a corner twisted during execution (one cube had only one twisted corner). That cube is a new one and I did not knew yet how easy it is to twist a corner.


 
Wow, that's very nice! I remember when it took me that long to do 15.


----------



## tim (Nov 2, 2010)

Micael said:


> That was last saturday:
> multi 19/24 in 2:34:21
> Biggest effort so far.
> 
> I was a bit unlucky on one cube as a corner twisted during execution (one cube had only one twisted corner). That cube is a new one and I did not knew yet how easy it is to twist a corner.


 
Haha, you seem to have no life at all! Seriously, nowadays i have no idea how someone can find motivation for doing so many cubes.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 8/11 (55:26.05), memo was around 36.
> 
> - 3 cycle of corners
> - 2 flipped edges
> ...



Aron's bests are 7/7 and 7/10 right? So you just got the most amount of cubes right in multi, in Oceania! 
Good job, and 3rd cube is just a turn off I'd say (as kinch's post). Great job btw, that's insane.


----------



## Faz (Nov 3, 2010)

Zane already did 9/10 with 2 flipped edges


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 3, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Hmmm you're getting pretty good at this  Surely 4 edges and corners is just a wrong setup move?


 
Thanks. 
On the fourth cube I did recall having a setup that I wasn't sure whether I undid right. It turns out it was that cube that was off by 4 edges + corners.


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 5, 2010)

Argh, 4x4BLD DNF in 16:57.57

Memo was sub-10 

All corners solved
15 centers solved
9 edges solved

Hmm, I need to work on that last one.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 5, 2010)

4x4 BLD attempt using r2:

19:02.36 DNF.
It was my first attempt since Euro 2010 where I DNF'd both of my attempts. There I used the single-wing-swap alg for edges. Now I finally decided to switch to r2, since it's so easy and I already use M2 on 3x3 anyway.
The cube was off by just 3 edges, the rest was solved. Even though I was a bit disappointed when I saw the cube right after pulling off the blindfold, I'm actually quite happy about the fact that I solved all wings (none were solved by the scramble). Had all possible parities for the method I'm using 
First weekly-45 scramble. I might do the others as well.

EDIT: I also want to note, that it feels decently fast now when I'm executing my edges. The time is still very slow but once I get used to memorizing the 4x4 again, I will be getting faster, I'm sure. Current PB is 14:2x.


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 5, 2010)

Are you going to practise now, because I told you about my DNF? 
And only 3 edges unsolved is pretty good for about 1 month no practise. 

Hopefully I will have success at Dutch Nationals!


Yes said:


> 4x4 BLD attempt using r2:
> 
> 19:02.36 DNF.
> It was my first attempt since Euro 2010 where I DNF'd both of my attempts. There I used the single-wing-swap alg for edges. Now I finally decided to switch to r2, since it's so easy and I already use M2 on 3x3 anyway.
> ...


----------



## TMOY (Nov 5, 2010)

5BLD: 19:41 DNF by a 3-cycle of midges. First sub-20 full attempt though. Memo time was 5:40.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 6, 2010)

5BLD DNF(18:54.83)

Forgot to do the parity alg at the end of the corners, so 4 wings. :fp


----------



## Micael (Nov 6, 2010)

Today I am 29 years old, so I decided to do this:
multi 25/29 in 3:19:08 (2:30:02)

To start at 9pm was not a good idea... I get tired midway memorization. Look like I got confused during some execution and shoot at wrong place.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow. Unlucky, but nonetheless amazing Micael!
Happy 29th too


----------



## aronpm (Nov 6, 2010)

5bld dnf from last night: dnf 11:25, 5:49 memo. Off by 2+2 x centers and 2 + centers. First attempt in ages.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 6, 2010)

Micael said:


> Today I am 29 years old, so I decided to do this:
> multi 25/29 in 3:19:08 (2:30:02)
> 
> To start at 9pm was not a good idea... I get tired midway memorization. Look like I got confused during some execution and shoot at wrong place.


 
Happy birthday, very creative way to celebrate it. 25/29 is amazing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2010)

Micael said:


> Today I am 29 years old, so I decided to do this:
> multi 25/29 in 3:19:08 (2:30:02)
> 
> To start at 9pm was not a good idea... I get tired midway memorization. Look like I got confused during some execution and shoot at wrong place.



Happy birthday! And nice try - really a pretty good result! (And no, I'm not going to try 49 in March. )


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> Are you going to practise now, because I told you about my DNF?
> And only 3 edges unsolved is pretty good for about 1 month no practise.
> 
> Hopefully I will have success at Dutch Nationals!


 
Yeah, you motivated me 
I meant 3 centers, though. (typo) Later the day, I realized that I just forgot to execute them :fp I had memorized them perfectly.
Anyway, it doesn't matter anymore, I got a MUCH faster success just now 

EDIT: Happy Birthday, Micael. Amazing job, nonetheless!
EDIT2: Just tried the 3rd weekly-scramble. 18:xy, 3 wings off. That was because I executed a wing that I hadn't even memorized (it was already solved -.-). My last 3 attempts:
DNF (3 centers) because I forgot to exec them
success
DNF (3 wings) because I did one wing when I wasn't supposed to even 'touch' it


----------



## aronpm (Nov 8, 2010)

4bld DNF: 4:04.65 (~1:30 memo). Off by 3 wings. 

Starting to get back into 4bld after a break for exams.


----------



## Slash (Nov 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> And no, I'm not going to try 49 in March.


 
If we could make a deal...
Or at least, try a 2-7 relay again


----------



## Kynit (Nov 10, 2010)

Well.

3BLD DNF; it was a very nice scramble (1 cycle for edges, 2 pieces solved) and I was very confident the whole way through (sub 2 minute memo - fast as hell for me!) until I found my buffer spot in my edge memo. Ugh.

Corners were off by 2 twisted pieces but whatever


----------



## porkynator (Nov 10, 2010)

Today I tried my first multibld: 1/2, two edges flipped  (memo 8:20, total time 12:52.47)
anyway, it's a bittersweet result, because I did my first succesful blind solve about 3 weeks ago (after 1 weeks of DNFs). I have great expectations for blindcubing future


----------



## aronpm (Nov 11, 2010)

Tried 7bld, gave up 35 minutes into memo. Centers are frustrating; I was often finding that I'd memorize the wrong letter, or the same letter twice. Obliques were annoying. One orbit was easy to memo, because it's the same standard as everything else, but the other orbit is mirrored from that so I can't just think of a letter and immediately go to that piece _yet_, and vice versa. 

I'm not going to any more attempts for a while, instead I'll just practice everything separately.


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...LD-while-filmed-at-a-cafe&p=483594#post483594

Check out the thread for 5/6 MBLD failure :-/


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 12, 2010)

4BLD DNF by 12 centres =/
I ALWAYS get the centres wrong! They seemed fairly easy in this scramble, quite a few solved and no new cycles and I executed pretty safely as well..dunno what happened  Only thing I can think of is visualising the wrong pieces while performing comms.

I want success


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> 4BLD DNF by 12 centres =/
> I ALWAYS get the centres wrong! They seemed fairly easy in this scramble, quite a few solved and no new cycles and I executed pretty safely as well..dunno what happened  Only thing I can think of is visualising the wrong pieces while performing comms.
> 
> I want success


 
Practice centers by solving centers 2 at a time - find the next two, close your eyes and solve them, then open your eyes and make sure they're solved. If not, figure out why. It's also possible you might be messing up other centers inadvertently, so if you're willing to work a little harder, first write down the whole solution, then check after each pair to make sure you did them right without messing up any of the others. Inadvertently messing up the other centers might be your problem, so it might be worth it to do that.

I remember back when I was first working on big cubes BLD, I failed my first two attempts at 5x5x5 BLD and then spent about 3 weeks just doing this sort of thing, and then tried again and got my first success.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 12, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> 4BLD DNF by 12 centres =/
> I ALWAYS get the centres wrong! They seemed fairly easy in this scramble, quite a few solved and no new cycles and I executed pretty safely as well..dunno what happened  Only thing I can think of is visualising the wrong pieces while performing comms.
> 
> I want success


 
This may be a stupid question, and forgive me if it is, but do you solve corners before you solve centers? If so, make sure you're using supercube safe corner algs. Otherwise it will destroy the center state that you memorized.

Chris


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 12, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> This may be a stupid question, and forgive me if it is, but do you solve corners before you solve centers? If so, make sure you're using supercube safe corner algs. Otherwise it will destroy the center state that you memorized.
> 
> Chris


 
Yeah I use BH and some freestyle-ish algs for corners so they're centres-safe. Though I was actually off by 6 centres, not 12 (long story to explain why I said 12 at first ) and going through my centres memo I realise I may have forgot to memo a piece or 2..so I got pretty close!  Will do more attempts tomorrow


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 12, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> This may be a stupid question, and forgive me if it is, but do you solve corners before you solve centers? If so, make sure you're using supercube safe corner algs. Otherwise it will destroy the center state that you memorized.
> 
> Chris



I made this mistake on my first 4x4 attempt :fp


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 13, 2010)

Keroma12 said:


> I made this mistake on my first 4x4 attempt :fp


 
I often did as well when I first started :fp


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 14, 2010)

double posts ftw

Big cube BLD DNF streaks are totally awesome! :fp

At least I am getting material to work on with my post mortems though. That does lead me to a question though, Mike how do you post mortem centers? Because of Michael's point that the centers are indistinct, then there are always multiple errors that would give the appearance of any specific DNF state. What general process do you go about to discover the nature of a centers DNF? I have found that if the DNF locations contain one of my images intact, and the first letter location after this image contains the color of the first letter of the intact image, then I did not execute that image during the solve. Other than that, though, I have a hard time figuring out what I did wrong on my center cycles to achieve the DNF state that I end up with. Any recommendations?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 14, 2010)

3x3: 3 DNF's Yesterday
First one was off by 2 fliped edges and an R2
Second one was off by 4 edges Time: 6:33
Third was a completely scambled cube


Im getting there...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 14, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> double posts ftw
> 
> Big cube BLD DNF streaks are totally awesome! :fp
> 
> At least I am getting material to work on with my post mortems though. That does lead me to a question though, Mike how do you post mortem centers? Because of Michael's point that the centers are indistinct, then there are always multiple errors that would give the appearance of any specific DNF state. What general process do you go about to discover the nature of a centers DNF? I have found that if the DNF locations contain one of my images intact, and the first letter location after this image contains the color of the first letter of the intact image, then I did not execute that image during the solve. Other than that, though, I have a hard time figuring out what I did wrong on my center cycles to achieve the DNF state that I end up with. Any recommendations?


 
i know nothing about big cube bld..but you could video tape your solve, that might possibly help


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 14, 2010)

The way I do them isn't real fancy - nothing as elaborate as what you've been doing for non-centers. I try to actually remember my mistakes - often I can. I will first look at where the pieces are that are wrong, and then go through my memorization looking for those pieces. If I find them in the memo, many times I can immediately remember where my mistake was (oh, that's right - I went this way instead of that way on that commutator - how stupid!). Or I will often find one of the pieces in the memo twice - then it's obvious what went wrong. If I see the mistake at this level, it's usually not that hard to work out where all the pieces would have went based on my mistake, so I can check and make sure it accounts for everything. I would guess I figure it out that way over 50% of the time.

When that doesn't work, then I reapply the scramble, and check the memo. If it's wrong, problem solved; if it's right, then I will often just start solving that orbit of pieces, trying to remember as I go exactly how I did them during the original solve, and check after each pair of pieces. I almost always figure it out that way, if it comes to that.

I admit that if I ever have more than about 5 pieces of a given orbit wrong, I almost always just give up and don't bother.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> The way I do them isn't real fancy - nothing as elaborate as what you've been doing for non-centers. I try to actually remember my mistakes - often I can. I will first look at where the pieces are that are wrong, and then go through my memorization looking for those pieces. If I find them in the memo, many times I can immediately remember where my mistake was (oh, that's right - I went this way instead of that way on that commutator - how stupid!). Or I will often find one of the pieces in the memo twice - then it's obvious what went wrong. If I see the mistake at this level, it's usually not that hard to work out where all the pieces would have went based on my mistake, so I can check and make sure it accounts for everything. I would guess I figure it out that way over 50% of the time.



I do something similar here, except that I write down my [(DNF)]' (as Michael pointed out, this is only *one* of many possible [(DNF)]'s for that scramble though) and also my memorization. That makes it easy to spot shooting to a piece twice. I try to notice if the [(DNF)]' includes whole image pairs, or something like the end of one pair and the start of another. It sounds like we're pretty much doing the exact same thing here though.



> When that doesn't work, then I reapply the scramble, and check the memo. *If it's wrong, problem solved*; if it's right, then I will often just start solving that orbit of pieces, trying to remember as I go exactly how I did them during the original solve, and check after each pair of pieces. I almost always figure it out that way, if it comes to that.



Bolded part: Do you consider the possibility that you scrambled incorrectly before doing the actual blindfolded solve? Or do you scramble very carefully _such as to avoid this possibility_?

The whole comment: I think I may have to try that. I don't think I've actually stepped through the centers solve like this before. I can see there being some lingering muscle memory of what you actually executed, such that a red flag would go up when/if that doesn't match the memorization.



> I admit that if I ever have more than about 5 pieces of a given orbit wrong, I almost always just give up and don't bother.


 
These tend to be the kinds of DNFs I get, though  I will have wings and corners solved perfectly, but have over 5-6 centers unsolved. Keep in mind that my solving order as soon as I put on the blindfold is: corners -> centers -> wings. So this would mean that corners were done correctly such as to leave the centers in the same state that they were at the scramble. I considered the possibility that one of my algs is not actually being supercube safe, and is rotating some centers, but I use strictly BH. Because of it's conjugate and commutator nature everything there is supercube safe. I don't fix corner parity until after centers are solved, so that is not the cause of any possible center rotation. So my corners step, it seems, is not affecting or rotating any center groups.

Next I solve centers somehow incorrectly, but _leaving the wings unaffected_. I know this because wings will be solved perfectly at the end. So I am not making setup and setdown errors, or the wings would be unsolved as well.

The only other conclusion I can come to is transposing of my R face lettering to my old scheme without realizing it. I have on occasion caught myself doing this on a solve before starting the commutator (or sometimes halfway through). In these cases I correct, but perhaps I don't always catch it? If I shot to the R face incorrectly once or twice I suppose this could account for 3-5 unsolved pieces. I find it hard to believe that I would shoot incorrectly to the R face all 3 or 4 times that the solve would require, but perhaps I do sometimes?

At Michael's suggestion I may try to fix up a much better quality 4x4x4 supercube than my current eastsheen cube and do solves on it like a regular 4x4x4. This way I could at least compare a DNF state to the original scramble using my [(DNF)]' and [X] techniques the same way. I wouldn't do this all the time, but at least until I got the same kind of bad centers DNF and could figure out the problem.



RyanReese09 said:


> i know nothing about big cube bld..but you could video tape your solve, that might possibly help



Ryan I may actually try this as well. I don't have a video camera, just a webcam. I will see what kind of frame-rate it gets, and see if this might be possible. Thanks for the suggestion, as that could certainly pick up any error quite easily!

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Bolded part: Do you consider the possibility that you scrambled incorrectly before doing the actual blindfolded solve? Or do you scramble very carefully _such as to avoid this possibility_?



Occasionally I mis-scramble, but when I do, it's hopelessly wrong, so I can tell that right away. When that happens, I give up. But fortunately it doesn't happen very often - I'm pretty accurate at scrambling. I think it's pretty safe to say I don't have problems where a few pieces are wrong because of mis-scrambling; if I mess up the scramble, it's really bad.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 15, 2010)

MBLD at Dutch Nats: 3/7 in 57.19.
This was my first attempt ever at more than 5 cubes. One cube was solved up to the last setup I undid wrong, one had 4 edges flipped, the last two had more pieces unsolved but at least there was no completely scrambled cube.
I iddn't really expect to get a 7/7, but at least I know it should be possible for me soon.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 17, 2010)

5bld: DNF 9:32.19

4:04 memo, using my new ultra-mega-super-special-secret memo method.

U corners were off by a U2 so I must have forgotten to undo a setup somewhere, plus a bunch of wings+edges+centers that would result from that too.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 5bld: DNF 9:32.19
> 
> 4:04 memo, using my new ultra-mega-super-special-secret memo method.





Wow, awesome time! I'm intrigued by the new ulta-mega-super-special-secret memo method, but it's sounds like it's too ultra-mega-super-special-secret to talk about


----------



## riffz (Nov 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> using my new ultra-mega-super-special-secret memo method.


 
Send me a PM and I'll send you my DF buffer algs list ;D


----------



## tim (Nov 17, 2010)

14/17 in 55 minutes (37 minutes memo). I was finished memorizing after 30 minutes, but decided to go through my whole memo again. So the result is pretty disappointing for a safe attempt :/. My mistakes were all execution mistakes btw. (messed up Y-Perm, messed up M-slice alg, cycled in the wrong direction)


----------



## joey (Nov 17, 2010)

I think you can fit 20 in sub-hour.


----------



## Faz (Nov 18, 2010)

4:29 4BLD DNF, off by 4 centers. The worst part is I know exactly what I did wrong 

Did [r2, U' l2 U] instead of [r2, U l2 U'] to do a 2 swap during centers :fp


----------



## AndyK (Nov 18, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 4:29 4BLD DNF, off by 4 centers. The worst part is I know exactly what I did wrong
> 
> Did [r2, U' l2 U] instead of [r2, U l2 U'] to do a 2 swap during centers :fp



Incredible, you are a freaking genius. Would that have been a PB?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 4:29 4BLD DNF, off by 4 centers. The worst part is I know exactly what I did wrong
> 
> Did [r2, U' l2 U] instead of [r2, U l2 U'] to do a 2 swap during centers :fp


 
Wow - you got good so fazt!

I love your .sig!


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2010)

Just wanted to post a failure, and a question.
At Melbourne Cube Day, I had a 3x3 DNF, that was off by 6 edges. I thought I might've made the mistake at the time, but it was about 50/50 in my mind, so I decided to go with it and hope, as if I undid the last few targets, redid them correctly, it would be a bad bad time for good memo anyway (this was up there with my pb).
My corners had GEM and edges had JEM as the first 3 targets. Both as audio, are "gem". I executed the corners as GEM, then went to the edges, and also executed as GEM, thinking that it was JEM for the corners, and GEM for the edges. After I few cycles I wasn't sure, continued anyway, and the only edges I got right were the buffer, and the edge I flipped along with the buffer (which makes sense with this mistake.)
I was just viewing http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-words.html again, and realised that Chris had chosen predetermined words/sounds for every letter pair. I thought, wow, this would be much faster, and even more reliable too. However, this seems to restrict it to letter pairs. I use letters on their own, letter pairs, letter triplets, even letter quadruplets and higher (I once had all 6 corner targets, as one word, or which, all letters made me think of).
Does anyone good (and by good I don't mean anyone fast, I mean anyone who does a lot of practice) not have predetermined words/images for letter pairs? I'm wondering if I really need to learn something similar to Chris, if I want a higher, and faster success rate. I know for one, Faz doesn't use predetermined words/images, as at a meetup once, while memoing for 4bld, he asked me for an image using the letters GC (I gave him glacier).
Do you guys recommend me switching to predetermined words?


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 18, 2010)

I also use audible sounds and visual memo for the usual 3bld. But for MBLD i use everything from 2-7 targes an image, and I know I do not have any predetermined words for pairs. After a while the same word starts popping in to your head (AC - =AC/DC, AD = Adnan, AE = Aeroflot, AF = Aftenposten, AG = AG3 rifle, AH = Ahl, AI = Ailin, AJ = Ajran, AK = Anne-Kristine, AL = Allah ETC).

At the start it will be hard to make up images from letters, but it will get easier. If you put some effort in to it you will also understand what type of words you are using. Also, do not think of how words are WRITTEN, but how they are PRONOUNCED. Very importent, as english is quite silly in that aspect.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I was just viewing http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-words.html again, and realised that Chris had chosen predetermined words/sounds for every letter pair. I thought, wow, this would be much faster, and even more reliable too. However, this seems to restrict it to letter pairs. I use letters on their own, letter pairs, letter triplets, even letter quadruplets and higher (I once had all 6 corner targets, as one word, or which, all letters made me think of).
> Does anyone good (and by good I don't mean anyone fast, I mean anyone who does a lot of practice) not have predetermined words/images for letter pairs? I'm wondering if I really need to learn something similar to Chris, if I want a higher, and faster success rate. I know for one, Faz doesn't use predetermined words/images, as at a meetup once, while memoing for 4bld, he asked me for an image using the letters GC (I gave him glacier).
> Do you guys recommend me switching to predetermined words?


 
Aron makes them up afaik, although he has had much experience and has probably developed his own _predetermined_ pairs through practice.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't use predetermined pairs (I group letters into groups of 4 btw) but yea I've stuck to the same memo for common letter pairs, but also when it's easier to memo 4 letters together I just do that. The main point is to just memo using the first things that come to your mind really, and for audio memo that can be confusing, it's better if you also visualise the letters in your head to not get confused during execution.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 21, 2010)

Okay, so like, 5bld dnf 9:37. 

Slow, I know, but 3:18 memo. I messed up exec, I forgot which buffers I was using after solving the first two buffers for x centers, and I guessed the order of the last wings.

Off by 2+2 x centers, and 2+3+2 wings.


----------



## LarsN (Nov 21, 2010)

7x7x7bld megafail 

Memo felt safe (as safe as it can get with visual) and during execution I only once doubted if I had made a wrong move. I take of my blindfold just to find the cube more scrambled than when I began. No corners or any type of edges where in place, and there were only slightly more correct centers than on a regular scramble. Even middle centers were wrong, which leads me to think that I might have rotated the cube very early in the solve. Sad...


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Okay, so like, 5bld dnf 9:37.
> 
> Slow, I know, but 3:18 memo. I messed up exec, I forgot which buffers I was using after solving the first two buffers for x centers, and I guessed the order of the last wings.
> 
> Off by 2+2 x centers, and 2+3+2 wings.


Yes very slow, I know. Seriously though, that is extremely good memo. 


LarsN said:


> 7x7x7bld megafail
> 
> Memo felt safe (as safe as it can get with visual) and during execution I only once doubted if I had made a wrong move. I take of my blindfold just to find the cube more scrambled than when I began. No corners or any type of edges where in place, and there were only slightly more correct centers than on a regular scramble. Even middle centers were wrong, which leads me to think that I might have rotated the cube very early in the solve. Sad...


Bad luck, I know I've said this before; but the ability to visually memorise a 7x7 amazes me.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 21, 2010)

LarsN said:


> 7x7x7bld megafail
> 
> Memo felt safe (as safe as it can get with visual) and during execution I only once doubted if I had made a wrong move. I take of my blindfold just to find the cube more scrambled than when I began. No corners or any type of edges where in place, and there were only slightly more correct centers than on a regular scramble. Even middle centers were wrong, which leads me to think that I might have rotated the cube very early in the solve. Sad...



you must be spewing all that work for nothing


----------



## LarsN (Nov 21, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> you must be spewing all that work for nothing



It was a very strange feeling to do the last commutator (actually a T-perm because of corner-edge parity), sit for a while with the blindfold on to check my memory for things that I might have forgotten, decide that I had done everything and think that there was a big chance of my first success, then take the blindfold of and BAM!

That was my fifth attempt. It will take me some time to get motivated again, but since I love bigbld I will likely try again within this year


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 21, 2010)

3 cubes in a row dnf by one cube because I memorised the letter H instead of G


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2010)

LarsN said:


> It was a very strange feeling to do the last commutator (actually a T-perm because of corner-edge parity), sit for a while with the blindfold on to check my memory for things that I might have forgotten, decide that I had done everything and think that there was a big chance of my first success, then take the blindfold of and BAM!
> 
> That was my fifth attempt. It will take me some time to get motivated again, but since I love bigbld I will likely try again within this year


 
I feel for you - those are so demotivating. But in my experience, often a disaster like this is followed by a full-on success. Good luck with your next try - I'm sure you'll get one soon!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 22, 2010)

LarsN said:


> 7x7x7bld megafail


 
Lars those happen, no worries man. Just remember the golden rule for big cube BLD, especially for 6x6 and 7x7: _Any_ practice is _good_ practice, no matter the outcome.


----------



## LarsN (Nov 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I feel for you - those are so demotivating. But in my experience, often a disaster like this is followed by a full-on success. Good luck with your next try - I'm sure you'll get one soon!


 


cmhardw said:


> Lars those happen, no worries man. Just remember the golden rule for big cube BLD, especially for 6x6 and 7x7: _Any_ practice is _good_ practice, no matter the outcome.


 
Thank you for your encouragements Chris and Mike. I think I'll reserve a few hours for my next attempt this thursday. I feel motivated already


----------



## LarsN (Nov 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I feel for you - those are so demotivating. But in my experience, often a disaster like this is followed by a full-on success. Good luck with your next try - I'm sure you'll get one soon!


 


cmhardw said:


> Lars those happen, no worries man. Just remember the golden rule for big cube BLD, especially for 6x6 and 7x7: _Any_ practice is _good_ practice, no matter the outcome.


 
Thank you for your encouragements Chris and Mike. I think I'll reserve a few hours for my next attempt this thursday. I feel motivated already


----------



## LarsN (Nov 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I feel for you - those are so demotivating. But in my experience, often a disaster like this is followed by a full-on success. Good luck with your next try - I'm sure you'll get one soon!


 


cmhardw said:


> Lars those happen, no worries man. Just remember the golden rule for big cube BLD, especially for 6x6 and 7x7: _Any_ practice is _good_ practice, no matter the outcome.


 
Thank you for your encouragements Chris and Mike. I think I'll reserve a few hours for my next attempt this thursday. I feel motivated already


----------



## LarsN (Nov 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I feel for you - those are so demotivating. But in my experience, often a disaster like this is followed by a full-on success. Good luck with your next try - I'm sure you'll get one soon!


 


cmhardw said:


> Lars those happen, no worries man. Just remember the golden rule for big cube BLD, especially for 6x6 and 7x7: _Any_ practice is _good_ practice, no matter the outcome.


 
Thank you for your encouragements Chris and Mike. I think I'll reserve a few hours for my next attempt this thursday. I feel motivated already


----------



## LarsN (Nov 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I feel for you - those are so demotivating. But in my experience, often a disaster like this is followed by a full-on success. Good luck with your next try - I'm sure you'll get one soon!


 


cmhardw said:


> Lars those happen, no worries man. Just remember the golden rule for big cube BLD, especially for 6x6 and 7x7: _Any_ practice is _good_ practice, no matter the outcome.


 
Thank you for your encouragements Chris and Mike. I think I'll reserve a few hours for my next attempt this thursday. I feel motivated already


----------



## LarsN (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you for your encouragements Chris and Mike. I think I'll reserve a few hours for my next attempt this thursday. I feel motivated already


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 24, 2010)

LarsN said:


> Thank you for your encouragements Chris and Mike. I think I'll reserve a few hours for my next attempt this thursday. I feel motivated already


 
Isn't this a deja vu? Because I've read exactly this not very long ago!

Then there's the other golden rule; The more you struggle for something, the better it feels when you make it! Keep fighting!


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 24, 2010)

Maybe this is more an accomplishment, but unfortunately it feels more like a fail to me:

7/8 MultiBLD at MPEI Open 2010 in 1:00:00

I had perfectly solved 7 whole cubes and corners + 4 edges of the last cube, but wasn't able to recall these last few edges. I tried to recall them for like 1-2 minuten but was tabbed on my shoulder then because time was over. I'm very angry about this, because Memo felt secure during all the other cubes.

Special remarks: 

- This is my first try at 8 cubes. I decided to try 8 after it took me "only" 51 minutes to try 7 (5/7, 2 flipped edges twice) at Dutch Nationals.
- Still my highest amount of cubes tried outside of an official attempt is 3 cubes


----------



## tim (Nov 24, 2010)

13/15 in 46:15 minutes (29:30 minutes memo).

Again only (stupid!) execution mistakes:
- flipped FL instead of BL with my buffer
- slipped during M2


----------



## porkynator (Nov 24, 2010)

I really hope this is true


cmhardw said:


> _Any_ practice is _good_ practice, no matter the outcome.


 
since today i got something like 14 DNFs. Every kind of mistake: wrong memo, wrong memo recall, wrong setups, wrong algs, forgotten parity, edges flipped, corners misoriented... and also once i took the cube with white in F instead of U. Anyway, the last solve was a succesfull 2:45.92, which is a pretty good time for me


----------



## riffz (Nov 28, 2010)

1:58 DNF at Toronto Fall. I forgot to do the M2 parity fix between edges and corners. Other than that, memo and execution were perfect.  Everyone failed their first attempt so Dave let those who DNFed under 3 mins have another attempt but I blew that one as well.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 28, 2010)

2:42.24 Mean of 3:
2:58.11 2:22.65 2:45.97
Very good for me


----------



## riffz (Nov 28, 2010)

porkynator said:


> 2:42.24 Mean of 3:
> 2:58.11 2:22.65 2:45.97
> Very good for me


 
I think this is the wrong thread


----------



## porkynator (Nov 28, 2010)

riffz said:


> I think this is the wrong thread


 
ooops sorry


----------



## tim (Nov 30, 2010)

18/20 in 1:05 (40 minutes memo)

I went rather slow for memo. So sub-30 memo should be pretty easy.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 30, 2010)

wtf


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 30, 2010)

using new memo method
12:23.75 DNF (for just edges) (yea i'm slow)
Memo was like 8:30 which is 2ish minutes faster then my previous attempt

2 flipped edges, meh. still debating on a 2nd room for corners, or doing sound outs for them
i'm thinking 2nd room to be honest..such a powerful system it is..
memo will get so much faster when I get accustomed to lettering, right now I have to go through the alphabet until i reach the sticker for my memo :-/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2010)

tim said:


> 18/20 in 1:05 (40 minutes memo)
> 
> I went rather slow for memo. So sub-30 memo should be pretty easy.


 
Oh, yeah - nice job! Remember, the 20/20 needs to happen in competition - it's no good getting it at home.

Or since you can sub-30 memo, maybe you should just skip to 24/24 and put that old record out of its misery.


----------



## Lumej (Nov 30, 2010)

@ Tim: That's amazing! Why did you only do 12 in Munich?
24/24 would be absolutely awesomely amazing, but somewhat unrealistic, I guess.


----------



## tim (Nov 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, yeah - nice job!
> Or since you can sub-30 memo, maybe you should just skip to 24/24 and put that old record out of its misery.



Thanks, Mike. I can't memorize 20 cubes in under 30 minutes, yet. I guess i'm around 35 minutes on a good day. I said it's easy because it'll just take some practice . Therefore i also started memorizing cards this weekend. First attempt was about 8 minutes and my PB is currently 4:56 minutes (fourth attempt).



Lumej said:


> @ Tim: That's amazing! Why did you only do 12 in Munich?



Because i hadn't practiced for ages. Ask Kai or Hubi about my performance on Friday evening. I even struggled getting 4/4 in under 10 minutes (my results were 1/4, 2/4 and 3/4).



Lumej said:


> 24/24 would be absolutely awesomely amazing, but somewhat unrealistic, I guess.



Amazing: yes. Unrealistic: not at all. I've recently met a few memory sportsman at the "Memo Masters" (German Memory Championship). Their results are what i would call unrealistic .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2010)

tim said:


> Thanks, Mike. I can't memorize 20 cubes in under 30 minutes, yet. I guess i'm around 35 minutes on a good day. I said it's easy because it'll just take some practice . Therefore i also started memorizing cards this weekend. First attempt was about 8 minutes and my PB is currently 4:56 minutes (fourth attempt).


Wow, it's nice to see you making such good progress with memorizing cards! Maybe I should try again - I did a couple of attempts a while ago and then decided I was too slow and didn't bother anymore.

And I am looking forward to the 24/24 someday. I know you can do it. The biggest question is whether someone else will beat you to it or not.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 30, 2010)

tim said:


> Amazing: yes. Unrealistic: not at all. I've recently met a few memory sportsman at the "Memo Masters" (German Memory Championship). Their results are what i would call unrealistic .



Have you tried to get them to learn BLD?


----------



## tim (Nov 30, 2010)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> Have you tried to get them to learn BLD?


 
I'm not crazy!


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 30, 2010)

tim said:


> I'm not crazy!


 
That's not a valid excuse in this case.


----------



## Kynit (Nov 30, 2010)

tim said:


> I'm not crazy!


 


tim said:


> 18/20 in 1:05 (40 minutes memo)


hah

That's very impressive. Seriously, how much can you memo?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 30, 2010)

tim said:


> memorizing cards ... my PB is currently 4:56 minutes (fourth attempt).



Do you have to beat me at everything I thought my 6:22 was good and now that ok I'm gonna practice grummel grummel grummel...


----------



## aronpm (Dec 1, 2010)

6/7 = 5 points in 16:52.17

The 7th cube (first I solved) was off by 2 flipped edges. I didn't see DB flipped when I memorized :/ I _should_ have noticed when I got back to the buffer.

Memo was about low 9. 

; w;


----------



## tim (Dec 1, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Maybe I should try again - I did a couple of attempts a while ago and then decided I was too slow and didn't bother anymore.



Yeah, give it a try. You might've become faster thanks to all your bld practice.
btw. I mapped all my 48 cube images onto the cards and created 4 new images. So for me memorizing a deck of cards is basically the same as memorizing 2.6 cubes.



Mike Hughey said:


> And I am looking forward to the 24/24 someday. I know you can do it. The biggest question is whether someone else will beat you to it or not.



I was kinda afraid of Stefan who promised to practice a lot. But apparently he didn't:



Stefan said:


> Do you have to beat me at everything I thought my 6:22 was good and now that ok I'm gonna practice grummel grummel grummel...






aronpm said:


> 6/7 = 5 points in 16:52.17
> Memo was about low 9.



Alright, let's race for 20/20 in an hour?


----------



## aronpm (Dec 1, 2010)

tim said:


> Alright, let's race for 20/20 in an hour?


 
I don't have enough cubes or routes


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 1, 2010)

Whoa, 9:50 dnf, memo'd edges in 4 minutes flat (last attempt for pure edges took me 8:30 memo lol)
was off by 2 corners that I forgot to memo, and 2 corners misoriented

this is an accomplishment but failure at the same time

side question, is it safe to reuse rooms everyday? or should i cycle between rooms? i almost had a wrong image pop in my head during edges


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 1, 2010)

That depends. Yes, the picture is probably clearer if you haven't used that route, but give it a try. I have only three routes which I used every day for half a year, and it almost never happened that old pictures came up. The slower you are, the better you're picture have to be (mostly) and maybe that means bigger risk they'll come up next time on the same place.


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 1, 2010)

Today is my first day doing blindfolded solves and I almost succeeded at one:







The RY and BR edges are switched. It's not a completed solve but it makes me pretty happy! For some reason memorizing when you have to go into a new cycle is messing me up (which happened in the solve above). I'm using the story method (words/images mix) and so far I like it a lot better than trying to memorize letters/numbers, which is the method I was trying to do at first.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 2, 2010)

25 minute DNF (went over memo a lot), 3cycle of corners and 2 of which were twisted
memo edge was solid though,
UP, JG, QK, RA, SB (very lucky scramble, 3 edges done, but i had to break into 2 new cycles D:
corners were..
GWMLPE (i use auditory and solve corners first)
but yet the corner memo was wrong even though I don't know how, oh well <_<


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 2, 2010)

FUUUUUUU
10:37 DNF (had parity
ugh <_< 2 corners are switched (though oriented correctly)2 flipped edges, 2 of which were part of a 3 cycle edges, so altogether 5 peices off
damnit :fp

damnit I realized what went wrong, I didn't need to do parity (but that still leaves me with 2 flipped edges, i forgot to do a new cycle of edges for it, because i didn't account for a flipped edge in plaec, bah..getting closer


----------



## avgdi (Dec 2, 2010)

Today I attempted my first blindfold solves. I made 5 attempts.

1: 15 minute memo, 7:41 execution 2 misoriented edges and 2 misoriented corners.
2: 22 minute memo, 6:38 execution 3 swapped edges and 2 misoriented corners.
3-5: All memos less than 20 minutes and all executions under 6 minutes. (I can't remember the exact times.) Those three were all way off. haha

Hopefully I get a success soon. Even though I got it wrong it's so addicting.


----------



## tim (Dec 2, 2010)

6/10 in 32min (18min) and 14/20 in 1:06h (38min).
That was just lol.

But at least i'm sub-4 on cards now .


----------



## x-colo-x (Dec 4, 2010)

4/20 m2/freestyle.. 


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	1:29.52	U' B2 D' B2 U2 L F U R2 F' B2 L2 D' B2 U2 D
2.	1:44.58	R' L' F2 B L2 U' L D2 L F' R' F2 U2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U
3.	DNF	U' L D L2 U' R2 B' U' L2 U' R B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' B2
4.	DNF	R' B2 L' B R2 B U' R' B' R' F' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2
5.	DNF	U R' F2 L' F' R' F D' L D2 L F' D L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D2
6.	DNF	R' U R L B2 L2 U F' D2 B' L' F L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U'
7.	DNF	F2 D R2 B U2 L U2 F L D R L2 U' B2 U' F2 U B2 U' D' B2
8.	1:12.39	F' R B U' F' R2 U' B L' U' B R' B2 D2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 D2 R2
9.	DNF	U' F' R2 L U' R D2 B D F D R2 F2 D' F2 U2 D L2 U2 B2
10.	DNF	R2 D R F2 D L U L2 U' R B' R2 D F2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D F2
11.	DNF	F' U2 B' R2 B2 U R' D F R L2 U R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D2
12.	DNF	L2 B' D' F' R2 B' R2 L' B U F U2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 B2 R2
13.	DNF	U' F2 U2 B U' L U2 F' L D' R F2 R2 F2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U' D2
14.	DNF	D' F2 U2 R F U' L U B2 L' B U' B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 B2
15.	DNF	U L F U' B L D L F D L' F2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 B2 U2
16.	DNF	D2 F' U R' B' D' L' B2 D L2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U'
17.	DNF	D' F2 D B2 R' U' L' B' D' R2 L' D F2 U' R2 L2 D L2 U2 L2
18.	DNF	B' R F R2 F' D' F2 U' L F U R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U F2 D
19.	DNF	R2 F D2 B' L D B' D2 L2 F L' B2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D
20.	1:26.16	D2 R2 U2 R2 B' R F' D2 B U B' R2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U B2 L2


Dnf only on edges
I think I should change edges memo method, when I do freestyle corners it's ridiculous


----------



## Kynit (Dec 5, 2010)

5:12 3BLD on my crappy storebought: 2:25 memo, about half a minute faster than last attempt! I can see improvement coming!


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 5, 2010)

For the first time ever, I got all edges right on M2 method. I don't have any problem with Pochmann corners.....usually...


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 6, 2010)

51.57, 54.71, DNF(1:05.06), 48.17, DNF(54.99) 

Last one off by 2 flipped edges. Would've been 54 avg5. FML


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

So this evening I was down for some multi (unofficial style). I gathered all my 3x3's which totalled 18. It took 1h 20m to memo, the cycles were sure to have been memorised perfectly as I very carefully double checked them. After the fourth cube I thought I had been flipping and twisting the wrong pieces, I back-tracked it and couldn't remember if I applied the mistakes I thought I may have done. So I assumed those first cubes probably were a DNF. A lot of other crap happened up to the 7th cube where I gave up. I got very confused. There were no problems with the cycles, I just got my journey for memorising permuted but non oriented pieces confused with my journey for the cylces. 

The time typing this has made me realise the problem. I memorise the twisted and flipped pieces of the first cube visually, so I thought I had to substitute that into my journey. For example; twisted pieces of the third cube were in the second location of my other journey. But I forgot to take into account I don't use routes to memorise my first cube. Anyway, the end result isn't a failure to memorise but a failure to interpret the memo. Sorry for you going to the effort of reading this and probably not understanding it much, it's worded very badly.
Over the weekend I'll probably attempt this again. So only the cubes with no flipped pieces of the first 7 were solved, which gives a total of 2/18 (yes many twisted pieces)


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2010)

Ouch  Why didn't you keep going?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2010)

Unlucky 
But now 11 should seem like a breeze eh?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Ouch  Why didn't you keep going?


Cbf, but at the time I had no idea what I had done wrong. I wasn't going to just solve the cubes with zero flipping/twisting involved. 


ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Unlucky
> But now 11 should seem like a breeze eh?


Um not really... I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2010)

You've inspired me to try 9 cubes for the weekly competition xD


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> You've inspired me to try 9 cubes for the weekly competition xD


 
Do it, but make sure it lands you in the other thread.


----------



## MrMoney (Dec 10, 2010)

I would recommend you to work on your memo-method for twists and flips before attempting that many cubes. I tried only memoing visually up to 6 cubes, which was not all that bad. But for 7+ cubes it went wrong more often then right. Spend time on the little things and you will improve in the long run.

PS: I have not attempted MBLD since my 10/10 on video, might try 12 this weekend.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah, I really did put the system together right before I started . Good luck on your 12.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2010)

4/5 in 24:22 
Off by 5 edges and M-slice. Weekly comp 50.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes said:


> 4/5 in 24:22
> Off by 5 edges and M-slice. Weekly comp 50.


 
HAHA! WTF! 
I just finished my multi attempt in the weekly comp 50 15 minutes before you posted.
I got 4/5 in 25:33 
Off by 5 edges!!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 11, 2010)

1st weekly comp 50 4x4 BLD scramble:
12:09 DNF off by 2 centers :'(
The centers were on L and B, so I didn't see it at first... bleh
Would've been my first sub-14. 7:15 memo.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2010)

So I am gearing up for my BLD practice, going to warm-up then attempt a 7BLD for the Christmas competition. I put on some metal music (Periphery - excellent band!), got my headphones, my cubes, but I couldn't find my blindfold. I got up... looked around... not on the night stand... or the dresser... not in an of the usual places. *Places hand up to head to think* ... Hey my forehead's not that that soft...

:fp


----------



## riffz (Dec 11, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> So I am gearing up for my BLD practice, going to warm-up then attempt a 7BLD for the Christmas competition. I put on some metal music (Periphery - excellent band!), got my headphones, my cubes, but I couldn't find my blindfold. I got up... looked around... not on the night stand... or the dresser... not in an of the usual places. *Places hand up to head to think* ... Hey my forehead's not that that soft...
> 
> :fp


 
LOL. I haven't done that with a blindfold, but it's happened many times with sunglasses. :fp

And yes! Periphery is an awesome band! I love listening to "All New Materials". It seems to put me in a good mood.


----------



## Kynit (Dec 11, 2010)

Chris, I don't know how you'll remember a whole 7x7 if you can't even remember where your blindfold is!


----------



## Slash (Dec 11, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Chris, I don't know how you'll remember a whole 7x7 if you can't even remember where your blindfold is!



+1

btw, Chris, do you listen to music during blindsolves usually or is it just practise?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> So I am gearing up for my BLD practice, going to warm-up then attempt a 7BLD for the Christmas competition. I put on some metal music (Periphery - excellent band!), got my headphones, my cubes, but I couldn't find my blindfold. I got up... looked around... not on the night stand... or the dresser... not in an of the usual places. *Places hand up to head to think* ... Hey my forehead's not that that soft...
> 
> :fp


 
One time at a competition, I went to my wife, Gloria, and told her rather frantically, "I can't find my blindfold - do you have any idea where it might be?" She just started laughing. Yep, you guessed where it was. So I empathize.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 12, 2010)

I normally don't really post actual solves in this thread, but I had to post this one.

10:14.38 5x5x5 BLD DNF. It was off by 2 permuted but disoriented corners (forgot to orient them), and 3 x-centers. I can't figure out what I did wrong, but it appears I did a wrong cycle (replaced a slow one with a faster one subconsciously).

Sub-10 does not feel so far away anymore. Yes I have to go very fast to achieve it, but the mental barrier is breaking down quite a lot for me. All I have to do is copy the feeling I had during that solve (that and warm up with a 7x7x7BLD solve )

--edit--
About the can't find the blindfold stuff, I wonder if things like that happen for the same reason that I can never seem to remember Mike's phone number  lol, Mike I think it's funny that we've both done something similar!


----------



## aronpm (Dec 12, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Sub-10 does not feel so far away anymore. Yes I have to go very fast to achieve it, but the mental barrier is breaking down quite a lot for me. All I have to do is copy the feeling I had during that solve (that and warm up with a 7x7x7BLD solve )


 
I wonder if you'll beat me to sub10


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 12, 2010)

DNF at River Hill today. Went over 10 minutes + my corner memo was incorrect anyway (was at 7 minutes memo and decided to rush my corner memo).

I went over 10 minutes mostly because of the noise level and the fact I couldn't concentrate enough to solidly form the images in each location <_<

Shall learn from this and bring ear plugs next time.

I'm not entirely happy they just plain stopped me after 10 minutes, I wanted to see if I would have had a success.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I wonder if you'll beat me to sub10


 
You still haven't done sub-10 yet? I assumed you were averaging sub-10 by now, what with your crazy 4x4x4 BLD times. But I see your signature says otherwise. Do you even own a 5x5x5?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2010)

His DNFs average sub-10.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> You still haven't done sub-10 yet? I assumed you were averaging sub-10 by now, what with your crazy 4x4x4 BLD times. But I see your signature says otherwise. Do you even own a 5x5x5?


 
I haven't got a sub10 success but all my attempts have been sub10 or sub9 lately


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I haven't got a sub10 success but all my attempts have been sub10 or sub9 lately


 
I figured that had to be. Surely you've used up all your bad luck for now? The next one has to be a success. Gogogo!


----------



## Shortey (Dec 12, 2010)

3:58.25 DNF 

All the corners and 3 edges solved. ^^


----------



## porkynator (Dec 12, 2010)

1:58.63 - first sub2.... dnf by 2 edges  it was also very lucky, 4 edges skip


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2010)

15/18 in 1:54:30[1:17:30]

-3 cycle of corners
-3 cycle of edges
-3 cycle of edges + 3 cycle of corners

Me memo always starts of extremely slow but after the first several cubes I pick up the pace a bit. I videod the execution just incase I got a perfect 18/18. I really don't care and can't be bothered discovering what I did wrong. It's 2:45am and I just want to relax my brain and clean my routes for another time. Although quite a bit of effort is needed, I do enjoy doing big multi attempts. 

EDIT: Ok, I had to determine why my first cube was off by a 3 cycle of edges!!! It turns out I forgot to execute the first 2 edges which I memorised visually. :fp


----------



## aronpm (Dec 12, 2010)

Bad luck 

15/18 is still pretty good though!


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks. 
I'm determined to solve 18/18. <18 solved is a failure to me.


----------



## Engberg91 (Dec 12, 2010)

3x3 DNF
2 corners twisted.
Almost got 5:22.34. (Is this a good time?)


----------



## Shortey (Dec 12, 2010)

Engberg91 said:


> 3x3 DNF
> 2 corners twisted.
> Almost got 5:22.34. (Is this a good time?)


 
That depends. How long have you been BLD-solving?


----------



## Engberg91 (Dec 12, 2010)

Shortey said:


> That depends. How long have you been BLD-solving?


My first BLD solve was last night.
Today i have succeed 4 times.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 13, 2010)

Since I'm starting to get faster (for me), around 2:50-3:30, I figured I'd try to get a solve on tape. I literally just had 16 DNFs in a row.  Blind is so annoying sometimes.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 13, 2010)

Reading tuis makes me mor inspired to learn BLD lo I can do edges almost... First try was of by 2 permutions btw what's the easiest conErs method??


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 13, 2010)

Easiest? Probably Old Pochmann. I use it and I find it easy.


----------



## Kynit (Dec 13, 2010)

AUGH

4:18.41 [2:15] DNF because I forgot to switch my M slice targets with parity... would have been a 1:30 PB!

(I need to practice BLD more often )


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 13, 2010)

4:59.xx DNF. Knew I undid a setup move wrong, tried to fix it but I knew I screwed that up as well, took off blindfold and I could see remnants of my mess. Memo felt solid. Coulda been a PB. Memo'd edges in 1:01. Need to learn lettering for corners..<_<


----------



## Shortey (Dec 13, 2010)

3:10.91 DNF 

Would be close to my PB.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 13, 2010)

17/18 (2:02) 
Very slow. I probably should've just went to bed, I was yawning right from the start. 
In the execution there were 3 cubes that I wasn't too confident with:

*Cube 2:* While executing a corner A9 I was counting to make sure I got 9 moves, I lost attention for a split second and I was unsure whether I did a correct U2 or a U.
*Cube 4:* I use images to memorise twisted and flipped pieces, there was a corner that I recalled seeing flipped but I had no image for it. So I decided to go with my visual opinion.
*Cube 18:* I thought I may have twisted a corner.

I watched the video straight after and discovered it was the second cube which was a DNF, for the same reason I feared. :fp


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 13, 2010)

Blargggg... Would have been a new PB by 11 seconds. I was only off by a Y-perm.../rQ!:fp It's a beautiful scramble though. Try it out!
2:11.68
4. (DNF[Y-perm.]) F2 B' U' D L F2 R L' B2 D' R B2 D L' D B' L F' B' R2 D2 B' D' F2 U'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 14, 2010)

4:02 dnf,


----------



## Faz (Dec 14, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 17/18 (2:02)


 
uploadupload


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll upload an 18/18 when I get it, this was too slow and it failed. I deleted it anyway, waste of space.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 14, 2010)

DNF 1:20:13.

47:49 memo, which could have been faster.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 14, 2010)

Bad luck, you'll get it soon I'm sure. 
I'm sure your memo will be a lot faster if your not constantly talking and updating your progress on irc.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 14, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I'm sure your memo will be a lot faster if your not constantly talking and updating your progress on irc.


 


Spoiler






> 15:35 <+aronpm> okay I will start in 3... 2... 1... NOW
> 15:37 <+aronpm> 1:30 memo'd outer x centers
> ***
> 15:39 < Asdfgfdsa> lolstralia spam
> ...






>_>


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 14, 2010)

Attempted 2x2 BLD. The wrong way. All I did was get 1st layer done. I thought I'd try to do the rest by seeing what the algorithms did. FAIL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2010)

aronpm said:


> DNF 1:20:13.
> 
> 47:49 memo, which could have been faster.


 
That was fun reading your IRC comments. I like how you call them "good" and "bad" obliques.  And I hate when I mess up memorization and have to go at it again.

I can tell you'll be breaking my UWR probably as soon as you get a successful solve.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 15, 2010)

And for another failure...
4/7 in 14:52.76. 7:33 memo (wtf?!)

One cube was off by 3 corners, another off by M' U2 M2 U2 M (no idea how that happened) and the other I didn't execute edges because I forgot the first 4 of them.

I timed it from the video and I spent over a minute in total trying to remember those edges o_o.

EDIT:
5bld: dnf 7:33.34. 3:02 memo.
Very fast execution for me. Off by 3x centers, 3+ centers, 3 edges and 3 corners.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 15, 2010)

16/18 in 1:44:34[1:13] 
the 15th one was off by a 3 cycle of edges because I didn't notice a two swap. The last was off by a 3 cycle of edges due to not seeing a 3 cycle. I was paying attention to make sure I didn't miss any hidden cycles, so I don't know how I managed to miss an entire 3 cycle on the last.

EDIT: However, I'm glad these are errors which should be easy to overcome. It's not like I'm forgetting or getting my images mixed up.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 15, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 16/18 in 1:44:34[1:13]



I'm impressed Zane, both by 15/18 and 16/18 and 17/18. 
Your progress has been real fast in both bigbld and Multi.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 15, 2010)

3 cycle edges wrong, 3 cycle corners wrong, two of which were twisted.
Even went slow and went over my edge memo twice. That's depressing 
Another DNF, tried using a differnet room then normal. 4:53 time.


----------



## Xishem (Dec 16, 2010)

Got a nasty scramble and had to memorize 15 objects for edges and 11 for corners (a normal 11/7 is hard enough for me as it is). I spent 15 minutes memoing since it was such a difficult scramble for me. The total time was around 19 minutes, and when I took off the blindfold, 3 edges were solved, and no corners were solved. How discouraging.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 16, 2010)

Xishem said:


> Got a nasty scramble and had to memorize 15 objects for edges and 11 for corners (a normal 11/7 is hard enough for me as it is). I spent 15 minutes memoing since it was such a difficult scramble for me. The total time was around 19 minutes, and when I took off the blindfold, 3 edges were solved, and no corners were solved. How discouraging.


 11 corners?


MatsBergsten said:


> I'm impressed Zane, both by 15/18 and 16/18 and 17/18.
> Your progress has been real fast in both bigbld and Multi.


 Thanks


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 16, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> 11 corners?


 
I'm guessing he meant he had to break into new cycles and it ended up having to memorize 11 (letters?) for corners


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes I understand that part, but the maximum is 10 unless your solving pointlessly.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 16, 2010)

Just for aronpm.
5 DNFs in a row, all corner related.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm practice just edges right now. My last 3/4 were DNFs by two mis-oriented edges. Memo and execution times are dropping though :tu

Tomorrow=Corners


----------



## riffz (Dec 16, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Yes I understand that part, but the maximum is 10 unless your solving pointlessly.


 
Probably shooting to a location twice to fix twisted corners?


----------



## MrMoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Xishem said:


> Got a nasty scramble and had to memorize 15 objects for edges and 11 for corners (a normal 11/7 is hard enough for me as it is). I spent 15 minutes memoing since it was such a difficult scramble for me. The total time was around 19 minutes, and when I took off the blindfold, 3 edges were solved, and no corners were solved. How discouraging.


 
I sidestep this problem as I use floating buffers whenever my buffer gets solved. I move from UR - UF - UL - UB. Same with corners. If I have 4 corners where 2 and 2 need to swap I solve them with an E perm or Y+V or 2x commutators. Depends on the situation. It is safe to say that these solves are not the fastest.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 16, 2010)

riffz said:


> Probably shooting to a location twice to fix twisted corners?


That does work out, thanks.

Well just finished another routinely 18 cube multi attempt. For some reason this one turned out worse than usual, 13/18 in 1:56. 4 off by 3 cycles with another one off by a set up and Z-perm. I'm guessing it was simply a lack of concentration in the execution. There were a number of occurrences where I had to undo moves after I realised I did something wrong. So there had to have been mistakes that I didn't pick up on.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 16, 2010)

6 consecutive 3x3 BLD DNFs for weekly competition :fp
At least I got the 4x4 BLD on the first try this time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 17, 2010)

That's depressing. 3:29.xx DNF.. Upon video review I undid a setup move incorrectly. Setup was d2 L' and I undid as L d. Result=3 edge cycle.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 17, 2010)

A wrong setup move would surely leave you 4 corners and 4 edges out? Or do you mean that once you corrected the setup move afterwards there was a 3 cycle left?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> A wrong setup move would surely leave you 4 corners and 4 edges out? Or do you mean that once you corrected the setup move afterwards there was a 3 cycle left?


 
I can upload the video. Technically 4 corners would be out of place (on the U layer) but I AUFd after I took the blindfold off to better see what I had, and it was a 3 cycle of edges (up until that point in the video it was perfect, then I did the last few edges wrong because of that)


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok that makes more sense. It was the second thing I mentioned then. Btw, you're making really nice progress  Keep it up


----------



## tim (Dec 17, 2010)

14/15 in 43:40 (26 min memo).

memorization speed and execution fail (shot at the wrong target).

Card memorization: 3:03 minutes (sub-3 fail)


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 17, 2010)

tim said:


> 14/15 in 43:40 (26 min memo).



My jaw dropped when I saw this, that time is amazing. Too bad on the DNF though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2010)

tim said:


> 14/15 in 43:40 (26 min memo).
> 
> memorization speed and execution fail (shot at the wrong target).


Awesome attempt! I assume you're simply saving your successes for competition? Gotta be at least 20! 



tim said:


> Card memorization: 3:03 minutes (sub-3 fail)


Wow, that's fast. You could compete in speed cards now!

For those who have never seen it, here was the world record a year ago (I think it's been broken since then):


Spoiler











Edit: here's the current WR:


Spoiler











It's kind of fun to watch them using stackmat timers now.  A little weird to see them hold the cards while starting the timer, though.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 17, 2010)

Would be nice if they started with the cards face down on the table. He could have saved a fair bit of time by putting the cards down faster too.

Does anyone know whether he's just using image pairs?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Does anyone know whether he's just using image pairs?



I think it might be in the comments to the videos, but I know for sure Ben Pridmore uses one image per pair of cards. There is a nice video out there of him demonstrating his memory technique on a pack of cards.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think it might be in the comments to the videos, but I know for sure Ben Pridmore uses one image per pair of cards. There is a nice video out there of him demonstrating his memory technique on a pack of cards.


Oh ok, I'll take a look. Learning pairs for cubing is effort enough, but for pairs of cards the dedication must be insane!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Oh ok, I'll take a look. Learning pairs for cubing is effort enough, but for pairs of cards the dedication must be insane!


 
52 * 51 = 2652; how bad can it be?


----------



## tim (Dec 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I assume you're simply saving your successes for competition? Gotta be at least 20!



Sure! It'll still require some hard work, though :/.



Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, that's fast. You could compete in speed cards now!



It's not really fast, since i can memorize 3 cubes in under 3 minutes. And that's 60 pieces. So i really should get faster times than that. But i like my success rate which is 100%. I did 18 attempts so far and 5 of them were under four minutes.



kinch2002 said:


> Does anyone know whether he's just using image pairs?


 
Like Mike said, Ben uses image pairs, but i'm not sure about Simon. I talked to him a few weeks ago, but i forgot to ask him that. I only know that he's using 10,000 images for numbers (0000-9999). So i assume he's not using one image per card.


----------



## riffz (Dec 18, 2010)

tim said:


> I only know that he's using 10,000 images for numbers (0000-9999). So i assume he's not using one image per card.


 


How would he go about associating all his images to random numbers? It's taken me long enough to memorize my ~500 images for cubing...


----------



## tim (Dec 18, 2010)

riffz said:


> How would he go about associating all his images to random numbers? It's taken me long enough to memorize my ~500 images for cubing...


 
I have absolutely no idea. I watched him memorizing about 60 numbers in a restaurant. He went damn quickly over the numbers and drew lines after each four digits. It was amazing to watch! I'm probably just as fast as him if i only have to draw the lines . He definitely needed less than a second to decode four digits.
On the other hand memorizing images for numbers is much easier than doing the same for cubies. You can just use flash cards to learn them.

btw. I doubt that the relationship between his images and numbers is completely random. That would be too hard.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2010)

tim said:


> Sure! It'll still require some hard work, though :/.


 
Sorry if sometimes I take your achievements for granted. I realize it's not simple to get from 14/15 in 44 minutes to 20/20 in under an hour. I really am impressed.

And your cards speed seems really fast to me, even if it's not fast to you. It's all a matter of perspective, I guess.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 18, 2010)

riffz said:


> How would he go about associating all his images to random numbers? It's taken me long enough to memorize my ~500 images for cubing...


Haha you think it's taken you a long time? I got fed up after learning the As and Bs and haven't looked at them since


----------



## tim (Dec 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry if sometimes I take your achievements for granted. I realize it's not simple to get from 14/15 in 44 minutes to 20/20 in under an hour. I really am impressed.



Nah, i'm just a pussy who's too lazy to practice.



Mike Hughey said:


> And your cards speed seems really fast to me, even if it's not fast to you. It's all a matter of perspective, I guess.



I notice that I was a bit arrogant. Sorry for that. But i'm sure you can also reach times under 3 minutes with just a bit practice since your 4x4x4 memorization times are faster than mine.

Here's another nice speed cards video (you might spot Stefan in it ):


Spoiler


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2010)

It's interesting to watch the process. Obviously the goal is to cram the information into your head as fast as possible, then take advantage of the time after you stop the timer to refresh your memory. It's nice compared to BLD solving because you can take pretty long refreshing your memory, but of course the catch is you can't double-check any of it if you forgot or got confused. It's all very interesting.

All this watching of videos means I'll have to try a few. Maybe this week, but I can't guarantee anything because I have a lot of catching up to do with the Christmas Competition. Maybe it'll have to wait until that's done (probably the end of the year).


----------



## aronpm (Dec 18, 2010)

6/7 = 5 points in 13:29.58

Off by a 3cycle of corners on the third cube.

; w;

7:50 memo => 67 seconds per cube
5:40 memo => 48 seconds per cube


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn so close , sub 2 minutes/cube with 7 multi is just...


----------



## TMOY (Dec 22, 2010)

Multi: 3/8 in 58:01
First attempt at 8, the missed cubes are mainly stupid mistakes. The good thing is that it's still under an hour


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 23, 2010)

Decided to do BLD avg5 even though i still only have one success. Here were the results.
DNF(4:34.94)[3C 3E], DNF(3:56.28)[3E], 4:28.11[2E], DNF(3:24.16)[3E], DNF(4:31.06)[2C 2E] 
I really don't get how i can be missing by so much every time. Is there something that i'm likely to be doing to miss by that little on every cube?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Decided to do BLD avg5 even though i still only have one success. Here were the results.
> DNF(4:34.94)[3C 3E], DNF(3:56.28)[3E], 4:28.11[2E], DNF(3:24.16)[3E], DNF(4:31.06)[2C 2E]
> I really don't get how i can be missing by so much every time. Is there something that i'm likely to be doing to miss by that little on every cube?


 Video tape yourself, or go slower on memo, or go slower on execution to make sure you aren't doing anything wrong.


----------



## riffz (Dec 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Decided to do BLD avg5 even though i still only have one success. Here were the results.
> DNF(4:34.94)[3C 3E], DNF(3:56.28)[3E], 4:28.11[2E], DNF(3:24.16)[3E], DNF(4:31.06)[2C 2E]
> I really don't get how i can be missing by so much every time. Is there something that i'm likely to be doing to miss by that little on every cube?


 
Using the same scramble go back and execute the solve, checking it against your memo.


----------



## CuberN00b (Dec 23, 2010)

@CO2010, i finally did an attempt at MBLD (Thanks, Chuck!) with 2 cubes. Okay. First cube solved. Second cube, well i forgot how i orient the cube. I opened the blindfold (I borrowed Chuck's Mindfold). My judge said that when i finished my 1st cube, he stopped the timer and it shows 20:*06*.xx!!!

DNF :fp

And my single BLD attemts, well they're all DNF's.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 23, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Video tape yourself, or go slower on memo, or go slower on execution to make sure you aren't doing anything wrong.


 


riffz said:


> Using the same scramble go back and execute the solve, checking it against your memo.


This is kind of hard because i usually don't remember my memo around a minute after i finish the solve. I'm almost positive i'm not messing up execution, so i'll recheck my memo on my next solves. Although usually if i go through my memo more than once, i forget it all.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 24, 2010)

11/12 in 53:30.48, memo was ~36 minutes. I was able to find what went wrong from the footage:
On the 6th cube, my last corner pair was CH. For some strange reason I executed it as just C, without the H.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 24, 2010)

Back to my obsessive attempts at getting a 5x5 blindfolded. About 2.5 years ago I went on a 2-week binge of 2-3 attempts per day. I've still yet to get a success.

This was my 4th try this week. 32:18, which is about as fast as I ever got back then (maybe I had a 27 DNF or something). This one was off by 2 +centers. Nothing's worse than putting down the cube, taking off the blindfold, seeing what appears to be a solved cube, and then looking closer and seeing the two pieces that aren't solved.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 24, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Back to my obsessive attempts at getting a 5x5 blindfolded. About 2.5 years ago I went on a 2-week binge of 2-3 attempts per day. I've still yet to get a success.
> 
> This was my 4th try this week. 32:18, which is about as fast as I ever got back then (maybe I had a 27 DNF or something). This one was off by 2 +centers. Nothing's worse than putting down the cube, taking off the blindfold, seeing what appears to be a solved cube, and then looking closer and seeing the two pieces that aren't solved.


 
Damn , this is exactly what happened to me yesterday. Do you know what it is that you mostly do wrong?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> You still haven't done sub-10 yet? I assumed you were averaging sub-10 by now, what with your *crazy 4x4x4* BLD times. But I see your signature says otherwise. Do you even own a 5x5x5?



Sorry I'm quoting from a few pages back but I read this^, and instantly thought this


----------



## keyan (Dec 24, 2010)

@^

[youku]XMTQ3OTU2ODEy[/youku]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 24, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Nothing's worse than putting down the cube, taking off the blindfold, seeing what appears to be a solved cube, and then looking closer and seeing the two pieces that aren't solved.


 
I almost agree. The one thing that's worse is doing that *in competition*. 

Please don't give up - you're so close! It's just unbelievably bad luck that you haven't gotten one already. Emphasis on the word "luck".


----------



## Shortey (Dec 25, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Nothing's worse than putting down the cube, taking off the blindfold, seeing what appears to be a solved cube, and then looking closer and seeing the two pieces that aren't solved.


 
This happened to Frank Severinsen at Oslo Open.  He was like:  *sees the two flipped edges* 

EDIT: 3x3 BLD btw.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 26, 2010)

3:51.04 3x3 bld DNF.

Hold orange top, blue front and do F2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F, that's what my cube looked like at the end.

Did my first 3bld attempt today since UK open on 6th November, was a 5:10 dnf by about 6 edges and 3 corners


----------



## porkynator (Dec 26, 2010)

Today I decided to replace my PA memo method with a letters scheme... the only non-DNF was a 4:41.xx (I average around 2:30)
that's a bit depressing


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the support. I've done at least 8 attempts in the last 3 days, averaging around 32 minutes. I suppose these solves all belong here. One was a 3-wing cycle off. Most others were much worse. On one I decided to wait on the wing parity since I hadn't done centers yet. I said to myself "DON'T FORGET BLu<-> DBr. DON'T FORGET. NO REALLY DON'T FORGET". Guess what I forgot to do ("fortunately" I messed up some other stuff too).

Bleh. I'm doing at least 2 more attempts tonight.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> On one I decided to wait on the wing parity since I hadn't done centers yet. I said to myself "DON'T FORGET BLu<-> DBr. DON'T FORGET. NO REALLY DON'T FORGET". Guess what I forgot to do ("fortunately" I messed up some other stuff too).


 
I laughed in sympathy. I hate when that happens.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 28, 2010)

Tried another 5x5 bli.....oh wait, wrong thread. Sorry, just got used to posting my 5x5 attempts here. To keep in the spirit of this thread, I'll mention that I was 0/4 yesterday and 0/5+ the day before, and have over 60 DNFs.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 28, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> To keep in the spirit of this thread, I'll mention that I was 0/4 yesterday and 0/5+ the day before, and have over 60 DNFs.


 I know the feeling, and it sucks


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 28, 2010)

2nd ever 5x5 BLD attempt:

DNF in 47:06.
off by three +Centers. :'(


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes said:


> 2nd ever 5x5 BLD attempt:
> 
> DNF in 47:06.
> off by three +Centers. :'(


 Isn't your third? 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...shment-Thread!&p=507432&viewfull=1#post507432

Not that it matters in the slightest. Bad luck there :-/.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, you're right.
My mistake was an exec mistake btw.


----------



## Rook (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been putting it off for a while, but I finally tried doing my first BLD solve. 15:53.xx DNF by 2 flipped edges 

Corners were pretty easy. I use Old Pochmann, although I am trying to learn BH. The buffer was solved so I had to break into a new cycle right away. Other than that, it was straightforward.

Edges messed me up. I use M2. I solved the buffer piece but I didn't recall that it was flipped. So after I broke into a new cycle and solved everything, I didn't flip the DF and UB pieces.

I'll try another solve or two tonight.


----------



## Slash (Dec 30, 2010)

5/9 multi in 1:00:00
mistakes were: 3cycle of edges, some edges cycled/oriented, and also some edges(the M2 thing that was caused by forgetting an edge)
I ran out of time. The last cube's edges weren't solved yet, so if I'd had like 30sec more, it would've been 6/9.
I'm happy though, at least it's not a DNF.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 30, 2010)

9/10 = 8 points in 23:12.60 (scrambles from weekly comp #52)

Memo was 13:58. Off by 3 edges.

I think I can do sub20. I messed up a bit on memorizing one cube because my edges originally started like this: "VDKXDK" (notice the double DK. I didn't notice until I memorized corners and noticed that corners had parity but edges didn't) Also, I did a lot of revision for safety, and a bit of a pause recalling the second part of a cube's edges.

16 cubes (or more... ) is my goal for Melbourne Summer Open. No offence intended, but the current WR just seems slow...

An additional thing to note: according to qq's webpage, the fastest 8/8(=8 points) is 21:33, only ~2 minutes faster than this


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 30, 2010)

Rook said:


> Edges messed me up. I use M2. I solved the buffer piece but I didn't recall that it was flipped. So after I broke into a new cycle and solved everything, I didn't flip the DR and *FB* pieces.
> 
> I'll try another solve or two tonight.



No such thing 
Good luck, keep trying!


----------



## pappas (Dec 30, 2010)

1:54 3x3 blindfold solve off by 2 flipped edged which I memmorised but forgot to execute.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 30, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 9/10 = 8 points in 23:12.60 (scrambles from weekly comp #52)


Although this is a failure, it is insane. I think the word is "inspiring".



PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 1:54 3x3 blindfold solve off by 2 flipped edged which I memmorised but forgot to execute.


You'll get a sub-2 very soon, unfortunately DNFs are part of the journey towards it.

10/14 in 52:28.
Spef told me to attempt 14 for the weekly comp, after some thinking I decided I was going to do it. I really thought I would struggle to sub-1 hour, even if I went as fast as I could. After I had memorised the first 13 I was thinking I'll have to rush the last one because I was probably moving into around 38 minutes, I was amazed to see 30 minutes on the timer.
The 4 cubes were off by: A lot, edge 3-cycle, corner 3-cycle and corner+edge 3 cycles.
I'm disappointed as with many of my recent multi attempts, it has been the first cube (last cube I memo) that is a DNF. I suppose I just need to get stuck into some 3BLD. In this attempt it was the first cube which was off by "a lot".


----------



## Rook (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes said:


> No such thing
> Good luck, keep trying!


 
Woops  UB. And thanks.

16:30 DNF. I twisted 2 corners that were already correctly oriented and failed hard on edges. I should _really_ start using letter pairs or at least something easier than using pure visual...

EDIT: 15:18 DNF. 2 flipped edges and forgot to freestyle 3 edges. y' M' U2 M U2 y :\


----------



## Slash (Dec 30, 2010)

first ever try at 2x2-3x3-4x4 BLD relay, and BIG FAIL
I've even messed up the 2x2 (two pieces swapped) :fp:
But the 3x3 was solved, at least.
the 4x4 had 4 corners 3 centers and ~6 wings wrong.


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 30, 2010)

4x4 DNF - 29:47.35, memo ~15
Execution mistake on the second last edge comm, leaving 3 edges cycled. 4 centers, 1 edge, and 4 corners were permuted correctly to start. Both parities.

3x3 DNF - 3:02.16, memo ~1:30
My times are usually 4 to 5 min. Was off by a 3 cycle of edges I memo'd wrong.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 31, 2010)

Just did one of my first full attempts. Probably my fifth, I went through edges no problem and totally forgot my corner memo so I open my eyes and I had the cube in the wrong orientation. Double fail.

Edit: My next attempt:

Did edges flawlessly and then went onto corners. Was going fine until I realized that I was shooting to C and then to D which are both the same cubie and thought I made a memo mistake so I stopped the time and checked the cube. It was a new cycle that I forgot. Solve was off by 5 corners. Closest attempt yet.

Edit 2: 3rd Attempt

My brother started talking to me mid solve and made me lose my spot during Y-Perm. Edges were messed up anyway.

Quick Question. I'm writing down my letter pairs and then memoing them. Doing it like this would you count it as a full success or no?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 31, 2010)

Tried my first 6x6 for the christmas comp. 40 minutes memo, not too much of a problem. I did the centers, and halfway through the second set of obliques the slice I was getting misalignments on changed. Mine's pi-modded, so it should only be on the UD plane after the inner x-centers are solved, but it started happening on the LR plane. Bleh. Gave up at about an hour.

6x6 blind is really hard...turning the right inner slice is a lot harder than I thought it would be. Messed up a lot of times, usually caught myself, but from the looks of it at least one of my mistakes. Also memo-ing obliques was hard since I kept switching orbitals. I think I'll be sticking to 4x4 and 5x5 for a while.

Also I've been getting lots of 4x4 and (guess what) 5x5 DNFs. I should be able to stackmat 4x4s sometime soon (averaging 11-12 minutes, best DNF was 10:21), and probably sub-20 5x5. But I should probably try to get a solve now and then...


----------



## Tyjet66 (Dec 31, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Quick Question. I'm writing down my letter pairs and then memoing them. Doing it like this would you count it as a full success or no?


 Well, you can't do that at a competition, so no, I would say that it is not a full success, close, but not the cake.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 31, 2010)

Yea that's what I figured. I can do edges fine now I just can't get the corners. I'm done with attempts for tonight. I'm going to review my lettering for corners and practice them specifically tomorrow and hopefully get a success.


----------



## Faz (Dec 31, 2010)

5x5 BLD DNF in 19:47

Off by 
2 + centers
4 x centers
4 wings

I knew I'd messed up the wings, because I got confused with a few letters. I'm not sure what went wrong with the centers.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 31, 2010)

5x5 BLD DNF in 27:xy ()

18:58 memo. Second scramble Christmas Comp.
First sub-30 attempt ever. I think I missed because I forgot to do a D2 at a +center setup move :'(


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes said:


> 5x5 BLD DNF in 27:xy ()


Damn, but your speed is improving fast. It was only yesterday you posted a solve where your memo was a pb of sub 30, Keep it up :tu


----------



## hkne95 (Dec 31, 2010)

3x3 BLD DNF off by 2 corners -_-
it was my first try


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 31, 2010)

hkne95 said:


> 3x3 BLD DNF off by 2 corners -_-
> it was my first try


 
2 corners and 2 edges you mean? Nice try anyway-keep trying!


----------



## Toad (Dec 31, 2010)

Twisted corners...?


----------



## TMOY (Dec 31, 2010)

Or he popped and reassembled the cube incorrectly.
It happened to me yesterday, I got a DNF by 1 flipped edge...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 1, 2011)

5x5 BLD 38:10 DNF

off by just 2 flipped midges :'(
I think I might have memorized incorrectly (R instead of P).
My average time is about 38 I would say, because my 27:xy DNF had a really lucky scramble.
This one had 25 min memo, which I can live with


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 1, 2011)

Ugh no, so close Cornelius. 

4/5 in 13:11.40.
5 corners: 2 twisted and a 3 cycle. :confused:
EDIT: The DNF was the last cube I memorised and the first one I executed.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 1, 2011)

first 10 solves of the year, 7 DNFs...

DNF(1:56.37), DNF(2:20.69), DNF(2:22.78), DNF(2:25.10), 2:23.14+, DNF(2:24.78), 2:04.45, DNF(2:05.64), 2:29.21, DNF(2:00.13)

Anyway, they're all sub2:30 and 1:56, 2:04, 2:05 and 2:00 are very good times for me... also, my memo & recall improve everyday, I'm almost sub50...


----------



## Slash (Jan 1, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> The DNF was the last cube I memorised and the first one I executed.



it always is the last memorised first executed that is wrong though it's like a normal blind...
nice one though


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

First PB of the year is...Multibld! It's a failure because I got *14/15 54:20*. Beats my PB from 3 days ago of 13/13 in 55:32
Interestingly, and unusually it was the first cube I memoed that was 2 flipped edges out. I did in fact make 2 mistakes. Firstly I didn't see one of the 2 stationary flipped edge during memo. Secondly I forgot to execute the other one anyway


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 2, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> First PB of the year is...Multibld! It's a failure because I got *14/15 54:20*. Beats my PB from 3 days ago of 13/13 in 55:32
> Interestingly, and unusually it was the first cube I memoed that was 2 flipped edges out. I did in fact make 2 mistakes. Firstly I didn't see one of the 2 stationary flipped edge during memo. Secondly I forgot to execute the other one anyway


 
Well at least you know exactly what you did wrong. That's a very nice time and result. :tu


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 2, 2011)

First solve of 2011 was a DNF for me haha. My first ever 5x5 attempt. 1:13:51.56, memo ~35. I hadn't really planned how I was going to sort of parity with corners and edges..... So I messed it up. Result was 5 wings cycled. Also, I ended up going with M2, then realized I didn't know how to flip two edges, but figured it out after a minute of thinking. Oh and I hadn't thought up a lettering system for + centers, so I had to figure that out too.
Maybe I should have prepared more 

Edit: Second solve of the year is also a DNF. 4x4, felt really easy after 5x5. 25:57.52, memo ~11:30. 3 centers cycled due to bad execution. Memo's getting way faster each time, execution not as much.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 2, 2011)

5x5 BLD 41:04.5

not a DNF, but such a huge fail...
Memo was 25:xy, normal time.
I did my corners, then my +centers. I was almost done with the +centers when I realized I had forgotten a U2 after my 3rd target. So I went all the way back and undid what I had done, did the U2 and went on again.
My whole execution was 15:26, slower than at my first attempt ever -.-
Fair enough, it was my first ever success (and first attempt actually) with corner/midge parity.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 2, 2011)

4BLD DNF by 6 centres  Again because of those centres dammit

Time was 15:26.81 (8:04.55 memo) 

Centres were pretty easy this time, I wonder what went wrong =(

edit: did another attempt, was 20mins and a terrible DNF  Looks like my limit for now is 1 attempt per day


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 2, 2011)

i know its the wrong lpace t ask(kind of) but when doing multiBLD are you allowed to do th corners of all cubes first then edges? or do you have to finish one cube before you start the next??


----------



## Kynit (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, you're allowed. However, keep in mind that, if you're stopped halfway through due to the time limit, any unsolved cubes don't count. 3/5 cubes is better than 5/5 cube corners.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 2, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> i know its the wrong lpace t ask(kind of) but when doing multiBLD are you allowed to do th corners of all cubes first then edges? or do you have to finish one cube before you start the next??


 
Yes you can do them however you like. Feel free to do 5 edges on the first cube, then 8 corners on the second, then finish the first cube, etc etc...


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks both of you


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 2, 2011)

First attempt of 2011. 3 corners flipped and 4 edges flipped.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 2, 2011)

Multi: 5/10 in 1 hour 22 minutes. I didn't really care about staying below 1 hour, I juste wanted to see if I could memo 10 cubes. Well, I almost can... On the 9th I didn't recall a 6-cycle of edges, on the 10th the corner permutation and a 8-cycle of edges. The other three missed cubes were off respectively by 2 flipped edges, by 2 twisted corners and by a H-perm.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Yes you can do them however you like. Feel free to do 5 edges on the first cube, then 8 corners on the second, then finish the first cube, etc etc...


 
One warning - if you're going to do this in competition, make sure your judge understands what you are going to do. You're not required to by the rules, and the judge should really know this, but it can't hurt to be careful - I'd hate to have a multi ruined by an unknowledgeable judge. I once had a judge pick up and rearrange my cubes as I was solving them, sorting them by whether they were solved or not. Fortunately, I didn't solve them your way, and I didn't really have any chance of fixing my bad cubes (it was a really bad solve for me anyway), so it didn't affect my score at all (which was terrible), but I must admit I was really shocked when I reached for a cube to try to fix it, and found that there wasn't a cube where I had left it!

If you're competing in big cubes BLD or multi BLD, it's a good idea to go over the rules with your judge before beginning anyway. Since the poor judge is usually doomed to sit with you for a very long time and is often not very experienced, and the rules are a bit odd for big BLD sometimes, it is helpful to be sure, so you won't DNF because of some silly misunderstanding.


----------



## Slash (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm lazy to check, but I think there's a rule about judges not touching puzzles that are being solved. And since the cubes of the multiblind attempt are "being solved" until you show the judge that you're done, they shouldn't touch it. I agree with Mike though, it always is a good idea to tell the judge what you want him (not) to do.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 3, 2011)

The rules are really unclear about that. The only relevant rule I could find is the following one:



WCA rules said:


> A6g) The judge must inspect the puzzle without making moves or aligning faces and must determine whether the puzzle has been completely solved.



which doesn't prevent the judge from touching the puzzle at any time. Whether rearranging cubes during multi counts as making moves/aligning faces or not is debatable.

Anyway, as a good rule of thumb: when you're judging multi, when you pick up a cube for inspection during the solve, always replace it at the exact place and in the exact position as it was before. That way, the competitor won't even notice it and won't get disturbed.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2011)

TMOY said:


> Anyway, as a good rule of thumb: when you're judging multi, when you pick up a cube for inspection during the solve, always replace it at the exact place and in the exact position as it was before. That way, the competitor won't even notice it and won't get disturbed.


Why would the judge need to pick up the puzzles though? The only reason I can think of is if the hour is up and they want to see how many are solved without disturbing you. But apart from that they shouldn't be going near the puzzles


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 3, 2011)

2:46 DNF. Memo was perfect-but as I executed I fumbled on a tperm while on edges and I lost place of how I was holding it so I screwed up some pieces there in the process .

Need to get around to actually using M2 in solves..need to get used to it so I can use r2 for 4x4x4


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 3, 2011)

I've yet to get a successful blindfold solve, but I'm always ridiculously close...Today, I really though I had it...then I popped. One corner and One Edge just barely popped out, but still fell out none the less. I put them back in and continued with the solve, because I really knew that I had it this time. I stop the timer, take off the blindfold, and find that I put the edge back in right...but the corner was rotated...everything else was right...


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 3, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> I've yet to get a successful blindfold solve, but I'm always ridiculously close...Today, I really though I had it...then I popped. One corner and One Edge just barely popped out, but still fell out none the less. I put them back in and continued with the solve, because I really knew that I had it this time. I stop the timer, take off the blindfold, and find that I put the edge back in right...but the corner was rotated...everything else was right...


 
Not sure if I should say "ouch, sorry" or "AHAHAHAHA!!!"


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 3, 2011)

I think that would be a success in competition to be honest. It would be unambiguously solved..one flipped edge and one twisted corner from a pop means solved.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I think that would be a success in competition to be honest. It would be unambiguously solved..one flipped edge and one twisted corner from a pop means solved.


No it's a DNF.
EDIT: Unambiguously solved is things like one centre cap popping off when you put the cube down, or one sticker falling off
EDIT2: Also, one edge flipped could mean that you had 2 edges flipped (i.e. mistake), then you popped one and put it back in the correct way round, leaving the other one as the only flipped one
EDIT3: My EDIT2 was ninja'd by aronpm


----------



## aronpm (Jan 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I think that would be a success in competition to be honest. It would be unambiguously solved..one flipped edge and one twisted corner from a pop means solved.



If you had a solve where you would DNF by 2 flipped edges, but one of them popped and you put it in incorrectly, then you would have one edge flipped, and the cube is not 'unambiguously solved' because you didn't flip those edges.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 3, 2011)

You can laugh at me now, I just got my first success! 5:53:43...AHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 3, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> You can laugh at me now, I just got my first success! 5:53:43...AHAHAHAHAHA!!!


 "Blindfold Failures Thread"


----------



## TMOY (Jan 3, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Why would the judge need to pick up the puzzles though? The only reason I can think of is if the hour is up and they want to see how many are solved without disturbing you. But apart from that they shouldn't be going near the puzzles


That's already a good reason... Sometimes you don't want to stop the solve right when the time limit is reached, but you still have to record the correct score. If for some reason you can't see enough faces of a given cube to be certain that it is actually solved, you have to pick it up to check.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2011)

TMOY said:


> That's already a good reason... Sometimes you don't want to stop the solve right when the time limit is reached, but you still have to record the correct score. If for some reason you can't see enough faces of a given cube to be certain that it is actually solved, you have to pick it up to check.


 But then it doesn't really matter if they pick it up surely? I mean, it's nice to carry on, but tbh you've messed up a fair amount if you need to keep going back to various cubes. I understand your point about telling them what to do if they need to pick them up, but for me, I don't expect to be stretching the time limit (and wouldn't mind stopping if I did reach it) so I'm not fussed.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 3, 2011)

4bld DNF 10:49.46(5:30.41)

Really nice time though. Bottom corners were a D2 away so I must have messed up the corners :fp


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> 4bld DNF 10:49.46(5:30.41)
> 
> Really nice time though. Bottom corners were a D2 away so I must have messed up the corners :fp


Have you ever had a success?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 3, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Have you ever had a success?


 
*Look at sig*


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> *Look at sig*


Hmmm indeed. I'm blind (pun intended)


----------



## EricReese (Jan 3, 2011)

Tried my first BLD attempt ever last night. I didn't realize how tough it would be to remember everthing. I failed hard on edges though. They confused me for some reason. Oh well, gonna try a few more attempts tonight.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 3, 2011)

4bld DNF: 
11:57.62(5:58.94) 

I can't believe it, this time it's 2 edges off! For the first time I get the centres correct but I missed a 2 cycle of edges  I usually check every edge piece to see that I went over all of them but I've decided to stop playing too safe because it's too boring (hence the faster DNFs)

Oh well, shall get one tomorrow!


----------



## Truncator (Jan 3, 2011)

I've had, like, 13 3x3 DNFs yesterday and today (mostly ~4:30). All three that I've tried today have had two flipped edges... still yet to have a success with M2


----------



## aronpm (Jan 3, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> 4bld DNF:
> 11:57.62(5:58.94)
> 
> I can't believe it, this time it's 2 edges off! For the first time I get the centres correct but I missed a 2 cycle of edges  I usually check every edge piece to see that I went over all of them but I've decided to stop playing too safe because it's too boring (hence the faster DNFs)
> ...


 
Don't be like me and get a sub8 success after 100+ DNFs, okay?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 4, 2011)

13:22.69 5BLD DNF, off by 2 x-centers. Nooooo!
Second weekly comp scramble, quite an easy one too. Memo was ~6 minutes.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 4, 2011)

6/13 in 34:14

Memo was 18:41

3 cubes off by 2 twisted corners, 2 cubes off by 3 edges, 1 cube off by 7 edges, and 1 cube off by 3 corners.

It was my first time using routes 11/12/13 but they went better than I expected. Memo wasn't a problem although I got a bit sloppy with my revision technique. I want to try 13 again tomorrow but I've also got other bld stuff to do for the weekly comp. Next week I want to do 16, but I need one more route... :/


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 4, 2011)

I may as well post my failure too: 12/15 in 53:04.66, memo was 36 minutes. However, I am happy with an average of 1:08/cube.
I usually film my big multi attempts so I can determine where I go wrong:

Cube 7: Labelled a sticker as G, where it should've been N. I also labelled a corner wrong, but picked up on it.
Cube 8: Made a stupid mistake while cancelling a U-perm, finished it off with R2 instead of R. 
Cube 13: Missed UR being flipped, I may have seen it but forgot to memorise it.

This entire attempt was not for practice nor to see whether I can handle 15. I simply wanted to examine how often I make the error done on the 7th cube :fp. Because I know rechecking your letters makes it much safer, but it can potentially make it slower too.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2011)

6x6x6 BLD (for this week's competition): DNF [31:14.17, 14:05]
Off by 8 obliques (all in the same orbit) and 7 inner X centers. It took me a few minutes to figure out what happened. When I was doing the second set of obliques, I couldn't remember the memo for the last location (which had 8 pieces to solve). So I did one set of wings and came back to them. At that point, I remembered it all, so I went ahead and did them. The problem? I applied that location to the inner X centers instead of the obliques. :fp

That memo time is pretty good for me. If I hadn't had the big memory recall failure on that one location, I might have been close to my PB (and I probably wouldn't have done them wrong, either). So sad.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 5, 2011)

*14/15 56:14* [36:58]. Again, 1 cube out. Executed in this order: 15 13 14 9 10 11 12 1 2 3... It was cube number 9 that was out by a setup move (4 corners and edges). Memo was 2-3 minutes slower than the other day (I put it down to having more flipped pieces), and execution was a tiny bit faster, so no PB sadly 
Scrambles: (not that anyone really wants them)


Spoiler



1. R U' D B D' F2 B2 R2 U2 F D B' R' F' U2 L2 F2 L2 B' F L2 B' L' R2 F'
2. F2 B D2 R' F R U L2 D' R U2 F U2 L' U' F U2 L R' D F' U2 L' B F2
3. L' R2 B' U B2 L' B2 L F2 U2 B' R2 B U' D2 R B U' F2 B D U2 L2 U R2
4. U L' R F' L2 F' L2 R2 B2 L B' L U' B2 U' L' R' D2 F2 D' F' U2 D' R2 D2 
5. U2 R F R2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 U R B2 L2 U2 F R' F2 D R D F2 B2 D2 R L'
6. U2 B U R' B2 D' L F2 R' B' U' D' L2 F L2 R' B' F2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 R D' 
7. L' R U' L D B2 D R2 B U2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 D B R2 F U' R2 D F' D2 R2
8. F' U F2 R U R' U R' F' U2 L R2 D2 F' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' F' D' B' 
9. B U' B F2 L R F' L2 F2 D L' U' R' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L' R U2 L' D' R D'
10. D2 F2 U2 D2 F D R' U' L' D2 F L' R2 U' B' L' U' D R' B D2 F D2 F R2 
11. D2 L2 B' U2 L R' D R2 L D' R U' B2 D L2 D L2 D' R D2 R2 L' B' U2 L'
12. U' L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D F' U2 B2 L' D R B D' R B2 R2 F' B' D2 R L F D' 
13. D2 R F2 D2 B D' U' L2 D U2 B' U' B F' R U F B' L2 U R2 B' D L' F2
14. L' R2 D U2 R2 F' L' B2 L2 F U2 D' L2 B2 R' B2 R' L' B2 F' L U F L R2 
15. B R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U2 F D2 U L' U2 D L U2 B' L' B' R L2 B L2 U' R F2


----------



## aronpm (Jan 5, 2011)

7bld: DNF 56:35, memo was 28:32, execution was 28:03.

I ended the solve with orange/white on U/F instead of my normal white/red. I don't know what happened. Probably did an M somewhere, since doing M' fixes a lot of centers. Not even the corners are solved, because I messed up the third corner commutator by doing RUR' D' RU'R' D R2 and I 'fixed' it with R2 R' ( I'm guess I thought I did D' RUR' D RU'R2).

I'm not going to try this again for a while >_>


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 5, 2011)

4BLD DNF 11:32.91(5:46.44)

Off by 6 centres and 3 corners :fp
I should probably try more centres-only BLD to increase my accuracy. The only problem I can think of is me visualising pieces wrongly when performing commutators, and this scramble had pretty easy centres too


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 5, 2011)

4BLD DNF 8:41.97 (4:20) in weekly competition.

4-cycle of wings, meaning I definitely memo-ed wrong. But this memo felt way better than any memo I can remember recently, I didn't have any trouble remembering anything.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 5, 2011)

4BLD DNF, 23:09, memo was 7:30, way faster then 10:15, my previous attempt. However, execution was about 2:30 slower. 2 edges switched, missed parity.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 5, 2011)

tried making a video for my first BLD attempt, and after i "finished" the corners I showed it to the camera and said something like
so the corners should be done. so you already know if i messed up.
and then i went and solved the edges

yeah, the corners werent even close...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 5, 2011)

Well this is embarrassing. 
I'm only posting this because I spent over 2 hours carrying out post-mortems. Now, straight to the point: 7/16 in 58:26[37:xx]. :fp
Regardless of how many mistakes I made, I still continued the execution. I wanted an accurate time without skipping anything.
I found the mistakes quite interesting, it may take time but it's nice to figure out where you go wrong:


Spoiler



*Cube 3:* Everything lettered correctly, I just shot a corner to the wrong sticker (J instead of L).
*Cube 4:* Everything lettered correctly, I just shot a corner to the wrong sticker (J instead of L)... again.
*Cube 5:* During the execution of a U-perm I realised I was doing it with the wrong pieces, this distracted me - thus resulting in a messed up U-perm. 
*Cube 8:* Started executing the corner memo on the edges, slowly undid the errors. While I was finishing the last of the corners it popped, making me lose my place in the algorithm.
*Cube 9:* While picking up the cube, it slipped out of my hand resulting in an F pre-move.
*Cube 10:* Memorised a flipped corner, forgot to executed it.
*Cube 13:* Everything lettered correctly, but flipped the wrong edges and corners. The edges were due to lack of concentration, however I recalled the wrong image for the twisted corner (Cross-over from last night's 12/15).
*Cube 15:* Recalled the image underwater (UW) as water (WT). I also skipped an image, I didn't forget it I just skipped it somehow.
*Cube 16:* Not exactly sure, near the end I made a bunch of moves that I couldn't distinguish even by watching frame by frame.


This was slow and very inaccurate, however I'm satisfied with one thing - I didn't label any stickers with the wrong letter . All of these mistake were clumsiness or purely from a lack of concentration, there were no errors in my memo.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 5, 2011)

5x5 BLD 29:52.91 DNF

off by 3 midges. This is so frustrating because the mistake was a very stupid one and usually I find midges the easiest of all pieces.

My memo for them was DS RF DT IZ GT NUN.
The letter 'U' is for the DBm midge. Obviouslythe m-slice was not aligned when I had to shoot to there. I still shot to DB :fp while I was supposed to shoot to UF.

I want sub-30!

EDIT: Tried another one and got 34:00.66 success. Memo was a bit more than 23 minutes (slow) but I made some mistakes here and there. At least I got it in the end.
I need to practice for Aachen Open.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 6, 2011)

8/10 in 34:16.90[20:xx]
I think the failure here is forgetting to switch on the camera, now I can't post-mortem them. :fp
I wanted to experiment with memorising in groups of 3 instead of the usual 2, I think it slowed me down. Less times revised, but slower to recall during revision and execution. This execution was 3-4 minutes slower than my last attempt.
-3 corners.
-3 edges.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Second ever 5x5 attempt: DNF; 47:33.87 [25]
First time memo was 35, so great improvement, however I think I made a mistake memorizing the edges, as 6 were cycled. If I could just get a scramble that had no parity...


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 6, 2011)

Damn... I just tried my very first full 3x3 BLD. Somewhere during the solve I had forgotten to undo a R move, so I was off by 5 corners... So close!


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> Damn... I just tried my very first full 3x3 BLD. Somewhere during the solve I had forgotten to undo a R move, so I was off by 5 corners... So close!


 
Dammit! Attempt 2, 4 corners off... I'm done for tonight... :fp


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 6, 2011)

5BLD DNF in weekly competition.

I did corners, midges, xcenters, and +centers in 20:xx. My last +center image was a cake (CK). As I was thinking how to do it, something in my head remembered how the last 3 xcenters were supposed to be CK, because I very clearly remembered what that cycle looked like on the cube, and I remembered thinking to myself that I had to be careful not to do that one in reverse. But the last xcenter image in my route was oklahoma (OK), meaning.....that I switched the xcenter and +center memos. I feel stupid. I'm confused because I always memorize xcenters first, and in my head the route I executed for xcenters should have gone first in my "route of routes". But the more I think about it, the more it makes sense why I memorized the routes in that order.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 6, 2011)

4BLD DNF 9:17.43(4:19.52)

Off by 9 centres, but first sub-10 attempt!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 6, 2011)

I did 9/10 in 30:36.66 mins.
I did just a SMALL memo mistake. But its ok. I just would have posted it if it was sub-30.
If it would have been 29:xx.xx i would be really angry now
Got it on video...

Dennis


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 6, 2011)

AHHH!!! My third attempt was down at school, listen to music. I had my memo perfect but messed up on a set up move somewhere. I was off my a 3-cycle of edges and 2 flipped edges...


----------



## Benyó (Jan 6, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> 4BLD DNF 9:17.43(4:19.52)
> 
> Off by 9 centres, but first sub-10 attempt!


 
i had a sub10 5BLD attempt on competition!
it was 6:5x, but it was off by a corner memo, an xcenter memo, a +center memo, a middle edge memo, a half wing memo and a whole solve...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 6, 2011)

5 days ago...


kinch2002 said:


> *14/15 54:20* [34:13]


2 days ago...


kinch2002 said:


> *14/15 56:14* [36:58]. Again, 1 cube out.


Today...*14/15 53:06* [33:04]
This time I have no idea what I did wrong on cube 5, but I think it might have been memo. At least it was a PB


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 6, 2011)

DAMN. Well, at least I'm getting faster...

3bld dnf 3:20.67, white top blue front, off by U R2 F2 R F2 R U' R' U L' U L U' R


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 6, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> 5 days ago...
> 
> 2 days ago...
> 
> ...


 
I hate that...
Well done man...

Dennis


----------



## Toad (Jan 6, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> 5 days ago...
> 
> 2 days ago...
> 
> ...


 
Go for 16?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 7, 2011)

wtfuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

9:23.45(4:45.38) DNF. 2 corners!!!
I must've forgot to swap ULB and UBR at the end of solving corners.

My past 4-5 attempts have all been sub-10 though


----------



## Faz (Jan 8, 2011)

My failure: 6/8 in 36:15 (27:01)

The first 4 or so cubes were really hard to memo, and my images weren’t really that “good”. The last ones had really nice images, and my memo was about 2 and a half minutes for each cube, which is pretty good for me.

I’ll type out the memo here because I’m bored.



Spoiler



Cube 1 
Edges: GPAUNFLIBCWC Flip T
Corners: WUGANK P needs to be rotated clockwise

Cube 2
Edges: MLBWDEUPI Flip T
Corners: IKXSB M – Anticlockwise P - clockwise

Cube 3: 
Edges TNOIVGFNLAK
Corners: JOKPSQCGB V needs to be rotated clockwise

Cube 4
Edges: UEKTCBPJGMWN
Corners: AJROUL G and V need to be rotated anticlockwise

Cube 5: 
Edges: DSVGMFPIBXL
Corners HWJPAMC
(Finally no flipped stuff )

Cube 6:
Edges: VPSWGBJNEDLM
Corners: JWTGMQ A needs to be rotated clockwise

Cube 7:
Edges: IVASNGKEMDWOC
Corners: Visual, but it was headlights top back, chameleon bottom back
Then D2 R2 E perm R2 D2
Then 3-4-8
Parity was 3-7

Cube 8
Edges: Audio – can’t remember them.
Corners: Sune top front, bowtie bottom left
1-5-6
R2 y E perm y’ R2



Anyway, the 2 mistakes I made were very small, and my memo was perfect, which is good to know.

Cube 7 – KEM 
I forgot to shoot to E, resulting in the M slice being off, along with a few edges.

Cube 1- GP
I accidentally mirrored this, for some unknown reason, so instead of shooting to UL – FR I shot to UR – FL, resulting in 6/7 edges being unsolved.

I’ll try this again tomorrow, and if I get it I’ll bump it up to 10 cubes .


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2011)

Was attempting a lot of multi today. :fp

3/10 in 29:5x, memo ~20mins:
Couldn't have rushed execution any more, still that's no excuse as to why I got such a terrible result. If I didn't pop the last one, the full time would've been more like 30-31.
6/7 in 20:xx:
Forgot what edges needed to be flipped.

Also, probably half a dozen failed 5 cube attempts averaging ~13mins. The best result was 3/5 in 11:47.49, very happy with the time but the accuracy is what counts.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh god..this pissed me off.

7:38.07(3:43.39) DNF by 4 corners. I somehow couldn't remember my corner memo properly and did a little guessing..now I'm pissed I didn't take the extra few seconds to refresh on the memo


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 8, 2011)

4 consecutive 5x5 BLD DNFs including all from weekly competition 2001-2.
The first one was off by 2 *+centers* and wing parity (forgot to do it). Time was 26:49.
Second one was not very close because I messed up a comm for centers. Time was 28:xy.
Third one was exactly the same as the second one (comm fail). Time was 34:44.
Fourth one was 2 *+centers* off. Time was 32:44.

Also, I DNF'd the first 2 4x4 BLD this week, haven't tried the 3rd one, yet.

I'm extremely pissed and frustrated right now. :tu

EDIT: Make that five. 31:xy off by 2 *+centers*.
EDIT2: Six. 30:57, 4 *+centers*. <3<3<3<3 *+centers*. This time I was 100% sure I got at least them correct.
EDIT3: Seven. 30:22. 2 *+centers*. This is ****ing pathetic.

To wrap it up:

I did 1 5x5 BLD attempt yesterday.
It was off bye wing parity and 2 *+centers*.

I did 6 5x5 BLD attempts today.
The first 2 where DNF due to me messing up a *+center*-commutator.
The next 2 where DNF by 2 *+centers*.
The next 1 was DNF by 4 *+centers*.
The next 1 was DNF by 2 *+centers*.

I have a feeling that I and *+centers* will become very good friends.

4th and final EDIT: Hahahaha, I'm an idiot, a stupid, stupid idiot. For the U-face +centers (grr I hate that word now) I cycled Buffer-Ulm-Urm/Buffer-Ulm-Urm instead of Buffer-Ulm-Target/Buffer-Urm-Target.
I'm really relieved that it's just such a minor mistake.

EDIT5:
lol, I just did another attempt, not timed... I took it really slowly with memo to make it stick really well in my head.
When I was doing xcenters a wing POPed out... I carefully finished the setup and then started searching the piece. I think it was on the table but then I heard it falling down.
So I had to feel around on the floor which made me feel like an idiot. xD
At least I succeeded the solve. Finally another success.
Got it on tape, too...so, if anybody wants to see me crawling on the ground, I'll upload it. ^^


----------



## x-colo-x (Jan 9, 2011)

5bld 30:29 dnf off by 3 +centres, 5th attempt
memo in 11 m, so 19 execution .. I hate rubik's 5x5
Fw' L' Rw2 B2 Fw F Lw R' D2 Uw' F Dw' Uw F' Lw' F L2 Uw2 L' Rw2 B U L' Lw2 Rw2 R' U' Rw' B Bw Fw2 L Lw' D L2 D' L2 Dw B Bw2 Dw2 B' Bw Fw F R Dw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 U' B Dw U L R2 D Uw Fw' F2


----------



## porkynator (Jan 9, 2011)

2/3 multi in 17 minutes (sub10 memo)... off by a 3cycle of corners


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 9, 2011)

R2 U F' D2 U' L2 D' R2 L D2 L2 D B F' D' F2 R B2 F R2 U2 F R D B2

DAMN. 3bld 2:51.14 off by L2 F' L D' F2 R B' R' F2 D L' F L2 U'

PB is still sup 4, memo was

edges: EIUM CBFR HANA
corners: INTAL R x' pure triple sune

memo was about 1:30


----------



## nccube (Jan 9, 2011)

First full attempt with M2/old Pochmann Time was around 7 and a half minutes. Memo was like 5 minutes long. Why is it a failure? I forgot to flip two edges, UL and the buffer.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes said:


> 4 consecutive 5x5 BLD DNFs including all from weekly competition 2001-2.
> The first one was off by 2 *+centers* and wing parity (forgot to do it). Time was 26:49.
> Second one was not very close because I messed up a comm for centers. Time was 28:xy.
> Third one was exactly the same as the second one (comm fail). Time was 34:44.
> ...


 

Do it. I wannse see it

Dennis


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 9, 2011)

Drunk attempts last night..... major failure..... at least I could get the edges; corners were a mega fail though...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ugh. 7:36.92(3:37.63) 
DNF by 6 centres (1 on each side lol)


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 9, 2011)

I tried to redeem myself from last night, I got the memo down fast, I finished the edges, I started doing corners when all of a sudden, my cube pops during a y-perm...


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ugh.... off by 2 twisted corners...


----------



## Kynit (Jan 10, 2011)

Tyjet66 said:


> Ugh.... off by 2 twisted corners...


 
Ugh, that's the worst! It's agonizing being so close!

I used to make the mistake of trying to fix twisted corners first, accidentally twisting the corner currently in the buffer, and being off by two non-buffer corners... pissed me off so much


----------



## Faz (Jan 10, 2011)

13:51 off by 4 + centers.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 10, 2011)

7:45.12(3:38.37)

2 twisted corners..................................................................

FML


----------



## aronpm (Jan 10, 2011)

40.25, DNF(53), 45.02, 41.84, DNF(38.65) = DNF

UB was flipped on the last scramble so I thought "F" (since that's the letter for that edge) and instead of just flipped it I did parity (which wasn't needed) and flip so I was off by a conjugated T perm :/

Average would have been 42.37 if I didn't mess that up.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 10, 2011)

DNF(4:48.18) by two flipped edges. Not lucky but really nice memo. Would've beaten my PB by about two minutes :S

EDIT: Next attempt was DNF(4:35.52) by two twisted corners. Looks like I've suddenly got a lot faster, just need to get some successes


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2011)

Dennis inspired me to try 16 cubes, this went somewhat better than my previous two attempts...

15/16 in 53:07.99 (34:10)

Cube 11 was off by two twisted corners:
I memorised the twisted corner but forgot all about it. 
I recalled the UR edge needing to be flipped - by a coffin nailed to the roof in one of my locations.
However, the floor covered in laxatives didn't click. Perhaps I should've imagined something else for laxatives...

Although a mistake quite simple to avoid, I was so happy when I saw the time. Even after those 2 corners. 

I don't know why anyone would care, but these were the scrambles:


Spoiler



1. F2 D F2 D' B2 F' L F2 L U' L2 B' L2 U L2 R' U F' L U' B F2 L2 U2 R'	
2. D' U B2 R' B F D2 U' B' L' U' B2 F2 U R F2 U' B2 R B L' F L B D'	
3. B2 U2 L R2 B' D2 U R B F L' R2 D' B' U2 L2 D2 L' R2 F R' D2 U B U	
4. B' F2 R2 U F' L' R B' F' L2 U2 F L' U F U' R' U2 B2 F2 R' F' L2 R' U	
5. F2 R2 F L R' D2 F' L F D F2 U L' R F L2 R F2 D' F' D2 B' U2 L' U	
6. R U' L' D2 L2 D' U2 B2 L B' D U F' L B' L2 R' F2 D U B L' R' U2 B	
7. R2 U R2 U' B2 R D B U' L2 F D U' L' U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B D L B' F U'	
8. R D F2 R B2 R2 U B2 F' R' F' L B2 F2 D2 U R' D' R2 B L' R' D' L2 F2	
9. F2 L R' B' R2 B L U2 F' U2 B2 L2 R' B' L R' F2 U R' U2 R2 B' D2 B L2	
10. D' R' B F' D L R U2 F2 D B2 U2 L' R D' B2 U2 R' U L2 D U2 R' U2 F2	
11. F2 U L B2 U2 B2 U2 R' D L D' U' L' B U L' F2 D2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 L' F	
12. L R B F' U' F U' L' R B U' B' U2 B2 F' U R D2 B2 F' L B L B' F'	
13. D L2 U F2 R2 F' U L2 D2 U2 L' D R' B D B L R2 F D R' F R2 B2 U	
14. D F' L2 R F D U R U B2 L R2 D' L D2 B' R U L' R U L2 F2 D2 B'	
15. B' D2 B2 F2 R2 B F' R' D' B' L' F2 R' U B F U B2 D2 L F U R2 B2 F2	
16. F' R' F' R B F' D L2 R B L R2 F' D2 U B D2 B' F D2 R2 U2 L R D


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 10, 2011)

I've given 2 attempts last night, 2 attempts today, all DNF and all by a lot. Now, total, I've done 13 attempts and only succeeded on attempts 4 and 6, now it seems that I can't even get close anymore. WTF is going on?!?!


----------



## tim (Jan 11, 2011)

13/15 in 43:59 minutes (22 minutes actual memo + 5 minutes recalling everything).


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm the biggest idiot alive.

Multi BLD: 5/6 47:06.58

First cube was DNF:
I solved it correctly, did two more cubes, thought I had forgotten parity on the first cube, went all the way back and applied the parity and went on.
Turns out that I hadn't forgotten to do it
I just watched the video and the cube was solved
I'm so dumb. Would have been my first time solving a perfect success with more than 4 cubes.
At least I solved 5 cubes BLD for the first time ever. But still, would've been 6/6!


----------



## tim (Jan 11, 2011)

5x5x5 in 17:17 (memo around 7 minutes)

I was off by a d'. I knew i forgot that move during my outer wings, but i was too lazy to undo half of inner edges + 10 outer wings... Quite good for my first attempt since February 2010.


----------



## cisco (Jan 11, 2011)

3/5, first serious multi try (memo was like... I started this morning, creating images for the needed letter pairs as I went... several hours I guess, solve time was 23 minutes something with re-memorization)

1 cube off by 3 corners (I don't know what happened, I will retry that scramble) and a scrambled cube (I messed up an Y-perm :fp)

But hey, now I know I can do it  (using roman rooms)


----------



## x-colo-x (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes said:


> I'm the biggest idiot alive.
> 
> Multi BLD: 5/6 47:06.58
> 
> ...


 
I did the same thing two times in competition


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 12, 2011)

This is getting silly. *14/15 53:13* [34:27]. All 4 of my 15 cube attempts have been 14/15 now, and this one was a few seconds slower than my PB. Pretty scrambled 15th cube (first one executed) - probably 2 setup moves or something


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 12, 2011)

Perfect memo, perfect edges, remembered parity, corners almost perfect. My very last corner switch required no set up moves, I did F R U' R' U' R U R' F' of the Y-perm and had spaced and thought I finished the algorithm, I was R U R' U' R' F R F off...


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was showing off my BLD solving capabilities at school, this is the first time I did an attempt in front of anyone other than my girlfriend, I was off by two twisted corners... The people I was showing believe that I can do it though, so it's still cool.


----------



## Julian (Jan 13, 2011)

5:14.32 DNF by flipped buffer edge and UF edge, would have been a PB by ~45 seconds  And I know exactly where I went wrong 
Oh well. Let's try again.
EDIT: Redeem'd


----------



## aronpm (Jan 13, 2011)

10/13 = 7 points in 35:08
Off by 3 edges, 4 edges (3cycle and flip) and scrambled.
Memo was 20:42 which is slow, because last time I had 18:41, and that was the first time I'd used some of those routes. This time I spent some time listening to the TV not doing anything because they are covering the Queensland floods.
I got it on video too, but I'll probably delete it soon.


----------



## Matt (Jan 13, 2011)

I said I was gonna learn BLD at the beginning of the schoolyear... yet to attempt learning it. Big enough fail there.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 13, 2011)

2/3 in 3:22.10
Memo was 1:42. The cube (first one to memo) was off by 4 edges and 4 corners, and it looks like there was an extra/missing half-turn somewhere.
I also got this on video


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2011)

6/8 in 36:26 (24:45)

Quite a failure. The first 3 cubes took 9 minutes to memo. Then my brother started playing piano, which was extremely annoying, and so the next 3 cubes took about 14 minutes to memo. The last 2 I just use my speed method (ie: 2/2 speed multi).

Then I started execution, and I made a mistake on the first cube corners, undid that, and had a memory lapse. Luckily, I got the first 2 right. 2 of the cubes were extremely bad, and really loose, and I had to go really slowly. That's what caused my execution to be so slow.

In the end, the mistakes were.

3rd cube: 3 corners. I didn't execute a letter pair, I just skipped over it. I didn't forget it.
8th cube: This was a really bad cube, and during the edges, a corner twisted, so I had to untwist that, and I forgot to undo the setup moves after the edges, resulting in some stuff being off.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 14, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> 6/8 in 36:26 (24:45)
> 
> Quite a failure. The first 3 cubes took 9 minutes to memo. Then my brother started playing piano, which was extremely annoying, and so the next 3 cubes took about 14 minutes to memo. The last 2 I just use my speed method (ie: 2/2 speed multi).
> 
> ...


 
Anyway, quiet fast.
How long do you do multi BLD now?
Do you also do 4x4x4/5x5x5 BLD?

Dennis


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 14, 2011)

Off by two fliped edges... my first failure in about 7 attempts.

I hate it when you're only 2 edges or 2 corners off, it's rediculous.


----------



## Faz (Jan 15, 2011)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Anyway, quiet fast.
> How long do you do multi BLD now?
> Do you also do 4x4x4/5x5x5 BLD?
> 
> Dennis


 
I've been doing multiBLD for ages, but haven't really taken it seriously, or tried to get better. I want to try 12 at the competition in 2 weeks.

I do 4x4 and 5x5BLD, but I haven't had a 5x5 success yet. (Only done about 6/7 attempts )


----------



## yomaster (Jan 15, 2011)

When I tried to solve a 3x3 cube blindfolded, I couldn't get past the cross.


----------



## Julian (Jan 15, 2011)

yomaster said:


> When I tried to solve a 3x3 cube blindfolded, I couldn't get past the cross.


You shouldn't solve a cube blindfolded the same way you would solve it normally, far too many pieces are moving all over the place for you to keep track of. I'd recommend watching this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 15, 2011)

12/16 in 54:43.88 (34:39)
Other than the poor accuracy, I'm quite disappointed with the execution speed.

I did a very brief post-mortem:
Cube 3: Labelled a sticker with the wrong letter (I instead of L). :fp
Cube 7: Memorised WJ (chocalate wedge), but recalled it as FJ (fudge).
Cube 8: Memorised correctly, execution error.
Cube 14: Memorised correctly, execution error.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 15, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> I've been doing multiBLD for ages, but haven't really taken it seriously, or tried to get better. I want to try 12 at the competition in 2 weeks.
> 
> I do 4x4 and 5x5BLD, but I haven't had a 5x5 success yet. (Only done about 6/7 attempts )


 
Oh, ok.Whats your best result in multi?
Good luck for the 12 cubes then.

Dennis


----------



## Engberg91 (Jan 15, 2011)

3x3: 3:35.25
last buffer was DL but i did LD -_-


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 16, 2011)

3x3: 3:52.71

Off by Safe Sune...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 16, 2011)

12:5x DNF - 4 flipped edges and 2 x-centers.
13:02 DNF - 2 +-centers.

4/5 in 11:12.80 - 4 edges.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 16, 2011)

3 DNFs at SJC. 2nd cube was closest, 2 flipped edges that were swapped, and 2 swapped corners. Wonder where my memo was incorrect :confused:


----------



## tim (Jan 17, 2011)

14/16 at Aachen Open.

One cube was off by an F turn (+ all corners in that layer were unsolved, so i forgot to undo a setup move in the middle of corner solving). The other cube was off by a corner 3-cycle. I don't know what went wrong. It might be some confusion with the multi attempt from the day before.

5x5x5 DNF in 18:xx. Cycled three x-centers in the wrong direction. Would've been NR.
5x5x5 DNF in 20:xx. Yep, the same mistake :/.

That leads me to another failure: I have way too few journeys for competitions. I had to use half of them twice :/.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 18, 2011)

DNF 10:53.29
Off by: 
R B' R', 2 twisted corners and 2 xcenters :confused:

I rechecked the scramble and it was applied correctly to the cube, 12 centers solved...
L' B u' f' D2 f R L' d' u' U f L d' L u d l2 R2 f' d' f2 l f2 U' f L2 D2 d' f' U' R' F' r' B f d' L' D' r2 b2 l F2 D2 l B L2 u' r2 U L R2 d2 L u R2 r' U' B2 l2


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 18, 2011)

14/16 in 50:36.51 (30:47) - weekly comp scrambles.

Cube 4: Memorised correctly, execution mistake. (I slipped on a U perm, I'd say that's the cause)
Cube 16: This should've definitely been a success, I just did a very stupid mistake at the end. I did label a corner incorrectly, but I quickly figured out the error and fixed it. Now for the mistake, (which is worded quite badly): 

I had 9 corner targets: 
SK AM (a skeleton wrapped in ammunition) 
IC JD (A frozen jedi) 
The final target was G which shares the same corner as C, thus making the pair GC which is geek. (This geek was inspecting the jedi and rambling about starwars)

To get 9 targets I had to have broken into a new cycle. G shares the same corner as C and F, so this means I would've needed to break into the cycle via shooting to either C or F. I couldn't recall shooting to C or F to break into a new cycle, so I assumed I labelled G incorrectly and shot to the wrong spot :fp. 
Obviously I did shoot to C, I don't know how I missed it.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 18, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> DNF 10:53.29
> Off by:
> R B' R', 2 twisted corners and 2 xcenters :confused:
> 
> ...



DNF 6:54.87 (2:32 memo)
Off by 3 x-centers

Crazy scramble :O


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 18, 2011)

2:43.34 3x3 off by 2 twisted corners

1:40 memo was

edges: UIG VAX FRF flip FR/UR
parity
corners: WX CER

EDIT: 3:22.11 off by 7 twisted but permuted corners...?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 18, 2011)

13/16 - 48 minutes

Stupid mistakes, damn...

Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 18, 2011)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 13/16 - 48 minutes



Wow!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 18, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow!


 
16/16 would have been wow^^

Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2011)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 16/16 would have been wow^^


Sorry, but for me, 48 minutes for a serious, possibly successful attempt is what is wow. You and Tim are both amazing.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 19, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry, but for me, 48 minutes for a serious, possibly successful attempt is what is wow. You and Tim are both amazing.


 
Thanks a lot. I appreciate...

Dennis


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 20, 2011)

15/16 in 48:47.33 (31:28)

14th cube of by 3 edges. 
I memorised the cycle correctly as UF > FR > BL, for some reason I executed it as UF > *BR* > BL.

I like it how the memorising and recalling felt really slow, halfway through the memo I was getting worried that this might be a dud attempt - where I barely make the time limit.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 20, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 15/16 in 48:47.33 (31:28)
> 
> 14th cube of by 3 edges.
> I memorised the cycle correctly as UF > FR > BL, for some reason I executed it as UF > *BR* > BL.
> ...


 
Nice time...

Dennis


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Dennis.

I did film the entire thing and I don't think it's necessary to construct a compressed video of it. It's late and here's a tiny bit of _evidence_ in case anyone wants it. I will delete this in a few days. 


Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 20, 2011)

2:26 3bld off by some pieces. done last night.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been trying to BLD 2x2 with a tourial and just use my normal method but can get to pll if the first layer is lucky. PS a go First Layer Oll Pll


----------



## Kian (Jan 20, 2011)

‎7/8 48:56.29 2 flipped edges. Oye.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 20, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Thanks, Dennis.
> 
> I did film the entire thing and I don't think it's necessary to construct a compressed video of it. It's late and here's a tiny bit of _evidence_ in case anyone wants it. I will delete this in a few days.
> 
> ...


 
Very nice, i watched it.
I will also do a multi again this weekend.
16 or 20, i dont know. Maybe i will try 20 in sub-1 h.
Whats your best sub-1 h? What do YOU think is possible?

Dennis


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 20, 2011)

And...for the 5th time...*14/15* Don't know the time as I stopped the timer by mistake during exec. But memo was 33 so I guess around 53.
12th cube didn't see a flipped edge during memo, so 2 flipped edges.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 20, 2011)

6x6 BLD DNF 56:59 (might not be correct, I noticed at 27:00 I was almost done memo-ing, started reviewing, looked up and saw qqtimer stopped at 27:07, so I assumed it took me 3 minutes to review).

Why was it a DNF? During my first set of centers (outer x centers), I did a commutator with setup move U'. I then did the next commutator, and thought to myself "I never undid that U, did I?" So I undid the commutator, did a U, and kept going.

The corners are solved, but off by U. The wings are solved, off by U (normally I do wings after centers, but on this attempt there were no parities and I was having trouble remembering wings, so I did them first). All of the outer x-centers are solved, except for 4 (consistent with this being the only mistake). The first oblique set is also consistent with that being the only mistake. I've never been happier to find that I made multiple mistakes, as it looks like the 2nd obliques and the inner Xs had more mistakes than just that one. I would have been pretty pissed off if I had missed a 6x6 bld because of that one very stupid mistake.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 21, 2011)

Tried my first 7x7. 1:30:08 (47 memo, 43 execution). Off by 2 outer x-centers and 3 obliques in each orbit. I'm pretty sure the 3 obliques in each were because I did the last 3 obliques in the second set on the first set instead. I may have made one other oblique mistake, not sure, plus the outer x's which I don't want to try to track down.

Painfully, painfully close. I didn't have any problems with recall, just executed cycles wrong probably. Grr. I guess the good thing is that I can memorize 8 sets of 24 without too much issue, and that overlapping images weren't a problem (even when I realized like 3 sets later that my image for HA was not, in fact Hagrid, but rather that that was H. I realized this when I got an actual H, and instead of going back and changing my memo drastically I just remembered the old one as "fake hagrid" and the new one as "real hagrid"). I figure I can get a success...if I can set aside this much time to do another attempt once school starts. This time I went painfully slow on execution to try to not turn the wrong slice.

Another failure to add is this week's weekly competition...1/22 in blindfold (0/3 in 2x2, 1/3 in 3x3, 0/8 in big cubes, 0/8 in multi). Oh well.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

48.50, 47.10, DNF(1:02.57), 50.38, 1:10.26, 57.22, 50.76, 56.50, 43.62, 47.88, DNF(1:15.60), 55.08 = 52.73 mean of 10/12

Today I wanted to get an avg12 because I don't think I've done one before =( 11th solve had terrible letters for edges and 14 of them to memo


----------



## porkynator (Jan 21, 2011)

number of times: 9/30

'nuff said... 30% accuracy


----------



## Julian (Jan 21, 2011)

Just got a 4:48.88 DNF. Would have been my first sub-5 had I not forgotten to do parity


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 22, 2011)

2/3 34:04.50. Not using my letter pair list.

Seems I undid a setup move incorrectly, and I did a wrong alg for an M slice piece. Twice. UF belongs in UB, UB belongs in FD, the UB piece and FD are flipped, which had to be execution mistakes. 
Just a question-When executing corners first (which I did on the 2nd cube only) (I am probably going to keep to memorizing edges first/letters second), when I have parity and I do the alg, I have to..er.

I always remember in my locations, that if the 2nd image (2 letters per location since I'm nub), is on the M slice, and say it's for FU, I'd know that since the M slice is off, so I really need to do BD. So when you have to do parity when you execute corners first, basically instead of looking for the 2nd image in the location (realizing the M slice would be off by M2 when doing it) I should look for the 1st letter instead? Does anyone understand? I'm failing at wording this.


----------



## Julian (Jan 22, 2011)

DNF off by: F B' U.

??????


----------



## Faz (Jan 22, 2011)

9/10 in 42:07 (30:15)

4th cube off by 2 edges, because I memoed it wrong. I memoed TDUS as a 3 cycle, and it was actually TCUS. During the execution, I wasn't sure, but I stuck to my original memo, and was wrong.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 22, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> 9/10 in 42:07 (30:15)



Damn. 

8/10 in 30:xx
11/16 in 50:00

Pretty much all execution errors. I was being careful, I don't know how I went so bad. :confused:


----------



## aronpm (Jan 22, 2011)

12/16 = 8 points in 41:40.88 (25:37.56)

One cube was off by 4 edges and 4 corners (I think off by U2 some time after solving edges), two were off by 3 edges, and the fourth (which I didn't notice until I was putting them away... lol) was off by 2 flipped edges.

That was my first time using 3 new routes. Memo could be faster but I wasted some time because it's too dark to process the stickers properly.

I tried a different review scheme for this; normally I do "2-2-2-2-...-n" with n cubes (so, memo 2 and review them, memo the next two and review them, etc, then review them all at the end), but instead I did 2-2-2-2-8-2-2-2-2-8-16. If that makes any sense


----------



## Faz (Jan 22, 2011)

12:47 off by 3+ and 3x centers.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 22, 2011)

15/16 in 53:21.93 (32:49) - 13th cube off by 2 twisted corners, weekly comp scrambles.

I was going steady, but I did expect this to be faster. Especially the execution.
There were 2 twisted corners which I seen and memorised. However, I memorised one of the corners in the wrong orientation. :fp

The finishing time should've been ~53:13, but a computer message came up and I didn't realise the timer hadn't stopped.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 22, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 15/16 in 53:21.93 (32:49) - 13th cube off by 2 twisted corners, weekly comp scrambles.
> 
> I was going steady, but I did expect this to be faster. Especially the execution.
> There were 2 twisted corners which I seen and memorised. However, I memorised one of the corners in the wrong orientation. :fp
> ...


 

Its so painfull to see your results 
Because there is just ONNNEEEEE cube that is wrong all the time. The execution could be faster?!

Dennis


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 22, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 12/16 = 8 points in 41:40.88 (25:37.56)
> 
> One cube was off by 4 edges and 4 corners (I think off by U2 some time after solving edges), two were off by 3 edges, and the fourth (which I didn't notice until I was putting them away... lol) was off by 2 flipped edges.
> 
> ...


 
Great. Not the result but the time.
I will try a multi today i think.

Dennis


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 22, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA
First scramble weekly competition 3:
2 twisted corners (UFR and UBL)
9:40 DNF

First scramble weekly competition 4:
2 twisted corners (UFR and UBL)
9:46 DNF

wtf is going on? I think it's just meant to be that I don't get a success on stackmat.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2011)

It's strange how the popularity of multiBLD goes in waves. For quite a few months, no one touched it, and now all of a sudden everyone is doing it again.

Everyone's just getting crazy good at multi all of a sudden.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 23, 2011)

2:20.xx DNF (woah)
Memo was 55 (yay). Dunno what went wrong..
Had a huge recall delay on my 2nd location in my room, you think you'd remember a unicorn coming out of a closet with a dead pikachu on its' horn <_<
3x twisted corners correctly permuted
3x cycled corners, two of which twisted
3 cycle of edges

<_<. M2 is so fast omahgawd.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 23, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's strange how the popularity of multiBLD goes in waves. For quite a few months, no one touched it, and now all of a sudden everyone is doing it again.
> 
> Everyone's just getting crazy good at multi all of a sudden.


 

You are TOTALLY right...

Dennis


----------



## Kynit (Jan 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> you think you'd remember a unicorn coming out of a closet with a dead pikachu on its' horn <_<


Hahah oh god I love BLD



RyanReese09 said:


> M2 is so fast omahgawd.


I hate to say I told you so...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 23, 2011)

Kynit said:


> Hahah oh god I love BLD
> 
> 
> I hate to say I told you so...


 
It's going to be even more epic when I'm done my letter pair list and I get much faster. Having to memorize 2 locations instead of 6+

I'm going to stackmat me memorizing BA-BX. Going for sub1 minute. I'll edit this post with my time ^_^. I memorized the A's pretty fast yesterday so I thought I'd make memorizing it interesting .

Edit-23.03


----------



## Faz (Jan 24, 2011)

Rawr. 15:35 DNF off by 2 x-centers. I had to undo about 4 + center comms, because I realised I was solving from the wrong buffer, so that probably cost me a minute or 2.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 24, 2011)

4BLD in 6:23.78, off by 3 wings. Didn't check the memo time but I think it was around 2:30.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2011)

14/16 in 52:02.44 (34:06)

Those corners were the worst I've ever had, 20 twisted corners and 7 flipped edges, I'm hoping those corners I why my memo took a little longer than usual.

Cube 13: Image confusion, only executed the first edges but the pause probably equalled ~ a full execution. Even if I recalled the correct edge image, I labelled a corner wrong.
Cube 16: Labelled the last corner wrong. 

I found this scramble not good, but interesting: U' B2 U R B' F' U F U2 F U2 R' B2 R' B2 R' U' F' R U2 L2 R D2 R' F


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 24, 2011)

Plenty of things to post in here 

Helsinki Open fails

5bld: I've had a nightmare using my normal rather freestyle memo system in competitions recently, so in the morning I decided to switch for the competition. So I did safety solves (10 min memos instead of 5-6).
1. 2 centres and 3 sets of wings. Wings was because I undid the parity setup move straight after doing the T perm and then did my wing switching alg. Stupid thing that I'd only ever do in comp of course! Not sure what happened with centres.
2. Can't remember what this was like 

4bld: Again, safety solves. 7:xx, 10:xx, 7:xx
Can't remember the details, but one was a wrong setup move and one was forgetting to execute one location (5 wings off).

Multibld: It went far worse than I could ever imagine. Recently I've been doing 34 memo, 20 execution. Here I went a bit too slow and lost my concentration on the last 3 cubes to memo, resulting in a 39:xx memo. So I rushed execution a bit too much. Kept locking up badly, and ended with 4 cubes off by one move (from lockups). 2 cubes were wrongly flipped edges (hate memoing these), and the last one was an edge 3-cycle. Nightmare 

3bld: At least I got 2 sub 1:30s. Also had a 1:14 DNF by 2 flipped edges (didn't see it during memo).

I think I'll take an extended break from bld stuff now because that kind of killed what motivation I had left for it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 24, 2011)

Daniel


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 24, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I think I'll take an extended break from bld stuff now because that kind of killed what motivation I had left for it.


 
Come on. Everybody has a bad day once in a while. The break shouldnt take more than 1 day

Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 24, 2011)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Come on. Everybody has a bad day once in a while. The break shouldnt take more than 1 day


Hey, Dennis, give him a break. It was a pretty bad day. I could see a day like that making me give up BLD for a whole week! 

I know that for me, BLD definitely has its good days and its bad days. And a bad day can be pretty terrible. Daniel, I hope you'll just give it another chance; someday you'll hit a good day and probably set a bunch of records.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 24, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hey, Dennis, give him a break. It was a pretty bad day. I could see a day like that making me give up BLD for a whole week!
> 
> I know that for me, BLD definitely has its good days and its bad days. And a bad day can be pretty terrible. Daniel, I hope you'll just give it another chance; someday you'll hit a good day and probably set a bunch of records.


 
Ok

Well, i guess i have a good day then.
I just made a video of a 5x5x5 BLD and got a new PB
I will upload it now...

Dennis


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 24, 2011)

2/3 18:18.92 [12:15]
Went through memo twice, nothing tricky about any of the cubes, sure it was 3/3, but 2 corners were twisted on the 3rd cube  Looking at the scramble I got the memo correct, not sure how I managed to mess it up in execution though. Looks like I might be able to do 4 cubes comfortably soon.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 25, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Plenty of things to post in here
> 
> Helsinki Open fails
> 
> ...


 
I hope that doesn't include your 4x4x4 BLD tutorial!
Don't take a break from BLD, practice less if you wish, but keep sharp for when you wish to "return"


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 25, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Plenty of things to post in here
> 
> Helsinki Open fails
> 
> ...


 
Hey Daniel,

Sorry that you had a bad day at the Helsinki Open, I know how painful competition failures can be. I DNF'd out of the 5x5x5BLD event at Worlds 2007, which is pretty much one of the worst feelings I've ever had in my competitive cubing career. I know you probably don't want to hear this right now, but for me my biggest failures are actually incredibly motivating for me in the long run. I improve more from being motivated by the sting of a big failure than I do by the excitement of a big success. Being successful makes me lazy, I'm happy that I got a good time and that is that. Having a big, painful failure focuses my energy and makes me want to improve so that it doesn't happen again. I know it sucks, but try to think of it as fuel for motivation to improve for your next competition, when you _will_ have a wonderful day in competition!


----------



## aronpm (Jan 25, 2011)

12/16 = 8 points AGAIN

But this time it was in 37:21.86

23:48 memo, 13:34 exec

One cube was off by 3 edges, one off by 3 corners, and the other two off by ~8 pieces.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 25, 2011)

4bld dnf 2:54.97 off by 3 centers

I went to reconstruct but I scrambled wrong, this is the CORRECT scramble which I didn't get: U2 D B f2 R F B' L' R' U2 F2 L' r2 D F2 B' R2 B' U' R2 f2 R2 f U' R' D' f2 F' U R2 f L U2 R' B2 F D2 r2 L D 

I tried that scramble correctly and got dnf 2:02.9


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind messages guys 
I'll think about it carefully and figure out why my success rate drops so dramatically in comp. And then I'll come back and get some decent times in a competition. After all, I it would be silly to totally give up on some of my best events.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 25, 2011)

Daniel: Keep it up, please!

4x4 BLD in 8:46 DNF  Off by 3 wings because I couldn't recall them correctly :/


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 25, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 4bld dnf 2:54.97 off by 3 centers
> 
> I went to reconstruct but I scrambled wrong, this is the CORRECT scramble which I didn't get: U2 D B f2 R F B' L' R' U2 F2 L' r2 D F2 B' R2 B' U' R2 f2 R2 f U' R' D' f2 F' U R2 f L U2 R' B2 F D2 r2 L D
> 
> I tried that scramble correctly and got dnf 2:02.9


 
Hey Aron. 2:54 mins is ridiculously fast. Just crazy.
But you wrote "2:02.9 DNF". 2 mins or did you mean 3.02.9 mins?

Dennis


----------



## aronpm (Jan 25, 2011)

2


----------



## tim (Jan 25, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 2


 
lol, wtf?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 25, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 2


 
O_O Aron, is that faster than Ville's pb successful time? I know his pb is somewhere in the 2 mins if I'm not mistaken, but 2:02 dnf is really fast! I can't wait to see you get a success around that speed, that's absolutely amazing! And I thought sub-5 mins was fast haha


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 25, 2011)

L2 R B' D R L2 U2 R' U' R2 B' D' F' D B R' L2 F R2 U2 F B R2 F' B'

2:30...memo...

Tons of cycles with old pokemon (dunno if its the same for other methods)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 25, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> L2 R B' D R L2 U2 R' U' R2 B' D' F' D B R' L2 F R2 U2 F B R2 F' B'
> 
> 2:30...memo...
> 
> Tons of cycles with old pokemon (dunno if its the same for other methods)


 What's the old pokemon method?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> What's the old pokemon method?



old pochmann.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 25, 2011)

Devastating. 7x7x7 BLD for the weekly competition: DNF (39:57.83, 18:18). Off by just 2 obliques. I haven't been able to find the problem yet, but I suspect it was a memorization mistake.

This is several minutes faster than any other attempt I've ever had. Memo was pretty fast, but execution was really flying for me. I only had one place where I had to struggle a bit with memory recall, and that was probably just 10 seconds or so. I was thinking ahead really well.

Interestingly, it seems that, although learning BH wings has possibly helped a little for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD, it is REALLY helping for 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 BLD. Since algorithms are so slow on the bigger cubes (since it just takes so long to make a move), cutting the number of moves makes a much bigger difference on a 6x6x6 or 7x7x7 than it does on a 4x4x4 or 5x5x5.

Oh, and I still have no successes in the weekly competition this year for 7x7x7 BLD.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jan 25, 2011)

multi bld 7/8 in 46 min
first cube was off by 3 edges

video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUTtafLBA6Q


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Mike.
I did solve th 6x6x6 BLD already once. Feels like years ago. I solve centers with U2.
Do you have any algorithm for solving the oblique centers with U2? I know how to do it, but i mean some general tips. Especially any algorithm for the D-face. And do you have any suggestions what to do before i will try the 7x7x7 BLD? I am really afraid that i will have problems finding the correct layers while blindfolded. I do NOT think that i will have any problems with memorizing. I really wanne start doing 7x7x7 BLD ( i just did the 6x6x6 once because it pops a lot and i just want to go for the 7x7x7 "straight away"). I think its a GREAT way to train your memory for multi, big cubes and so on...and ALL that with just ONE cube in your hand. I would love to start seriously doing the 7x7x7 BLD
Thanks a lot!

Dennis


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 26, 2011)

You should practise some 7x7x7 Speedsolving to get a better feeling for that cube. You will be less afraid of choosing the wrong layer for sure afterwards.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 26, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> O_O Aron, is that faster than Ville's pb successful time? I know his pb is somewhere in the 2 mins if I'm not mistaken, but 2:02 dnf is really fast! I can't wait to see you get a success around that speed, that's absolutely amazing! And I thought sub-5 mins was fast haha


 
Try the scramble and you'll see, a ridiculous time from a ridiculous scramble lol

BTW my memo was about 45s (with review, as always)



Mike Hughey said:


> Devastating. 7x7x7 BLD for the weekly competition: DNF (39:57.83, 18:18). Off by just 2 obliques. I haven't been able to find the problem yet, but I suspect it was a memorization mistake.


That's insane


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Devastating. 7x7x7 BLD for the weekly competition: DNF (39:57.83, 18:18). Off by just 2 obliques. I haven't been able to find the problem yet, but I suspect it was a memorization mistake.




Mike, your big cube BLD skills are incredible.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Devastating. 7x7x7 BLD for the weekly competition: DNF (39:57.83, 18:18). Off by just 2 obliques. I haven't been able to find the problem yet, but I suspect it was a memorization mistake.


 
Mike! That's such an amazing time still! I am usually in that time range for my 6x6x6BLD O_O !!! As to the DNF, I've found that it is still sometimes helpful to use my DNF reconstruction method for the [X] permutation I actually executed when I'm only off by two centers. Again, the method sort of breaks down on the centers because of the indistinct groups, but it can often still lead me to the portion of my memo or my cycles where I went wrong. I would give it a shot at least, and see if it helps.

Sorry to hear about the DNF, but congrats on the amazing feat that attempt still was! Holy cow!  :tu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2011)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Do you have any algorithm for solving the oblique centers with U2? I know how to do it, but i mean some general tips. Especially any algorithm for the D-face.


Sorry, I've never really tried U2. At the moment, I don't even really remember how it works, so I don't think I can help you there. But setups for commutators on the obliques are particularly nice, since the pieces don't get in the way of each other as much as they do with other centers. In a way, obliques are the easiest pieces of all for me.



DennisStrehlau said:


> And do you have any suggestions what to do before i will try the 7x7x7 BLD? I am really afraid that i will have problems finding the correct layers while blindfolded.


Hopefully it will be the same for you that it was for me - it turned out that it was quite easy to find the correct layers. If you just learn to trust yourself, you'll find that you can find the correct layers right away. I think the pillowed nature of the cube makes it a little easier - every layer feels different. Just try it, trust yourself, and you'll be surprised how easy it is, I hope.



cmhardw said:


> Mike! That's such an amazing time still! I am usually in that time range for my 6x6x6BLD O_O !!! As to the DNF, I've found that it is still sometimes helpful to use my DNF reconstruction method for the [X] permutation I actually executed when I'm only off by two centers. Again, the method sort of breaks down on the centers because of the indistinct groups, but it can often still lead me to the portion of my memo or my cycles where I went wrong. I would give it a shot at least, and see if it helps.


I have to admit I had trouble following your method description for reconstruction. I generally just try to figure it out directly, and if that doesn't work, I reapply the scramble and walk through my solve to see where it went wrong. I just did that on this one (it's always nice to confirm you did the scramble correctly - apparently I did this time, because it matched!), and found my mistake. It was an execution mistake: I did a setup to solve the last two pieces in a cycle, and didn't realize that the setup move moved the extra piece I included to do my 3-cycle. So instead of replacing a matching harmless piece, I replaced a piece from a different layer.  Anyway, it was good - I really learned from this mistake!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Just try it, trust yourself, and you'll be surprised how easy it is, I hope.


 
Ok, that sounds great becuase it was the same on the 5x5x5. I was also afraid but when i really turned the wrong slice, it just felt wrong and i was like: no, that was the wrong layer. I just didnt think that it will be pretty the same on the 7x7x7. But if you say so, i guess you are right
I also do some solves at the moment to get a feeling for that cube, like Sebastien said, thanks for that.

Dennis


----------



## aronpm (Jan 26, 2011)

12/16 AGAIN again!

34:59.02 (21:02.29 memo)

Two cubes off by 8 pieces (suggesting that I was off by a turn somewhere; one had edges off by a quarter turn and one off by a half turn), one was off by 3 edges and the last was off by 3 corners. Pretty sure those two were execution mistakes.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 26, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 12/16 AGAIN again!
> 
> 34:59.02 (21:02.29 memo)


Way too fast!!! 

11/16 in 48:59.05 (32:21) :fp
All the cubes I looked at were execution errors, I made a lot of mistake during the memo that I had to fix. Lacking concentration.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 26, 2011)

Both times are amazing. I have to do some stuff today and when i'm done, i will start cubing. And i feel like doing a multi today. If i have the time, i will also attempt 16 then. Then we all did the same attempt today.

Dennis


----------



## porkynator (Jan 26, 2011)

DNF 1:34.36, my fastest attempt ever... 2 edges skip, 1 twisted corner... memo mistake... anyway, memo was ~24s, very fast for me!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 26, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 12/16 AGAIN again!
> 
> 34:59.02 (21:02.29 memo)
> 
> Two cubes off by 8 pieces (suggesting that I was off by a turn somewhere; one had edges off by a quarter turn and one off by a half turn), one was off by 3 edges and the last was off by 3 corners. Pretty sure those two were execution mistakes.



Unlucky... I think you could maybe do 25 cubes in an hour 0.0

I think you should try something like a BLD average of 12 BLD.

So you would have 1 cube & 12 generated scrambles
do the first scramble, memo, solve with speed method
same for the next 11 scrambles
then, memo all of the scrambles...
then with a solved cube, put the blindfold on, then scramble with the first scramble, then solve with blind method (time each solve with a separate timer as well), and repeat for the next 11, then stop 1st timer, and then take of blindfold.

Would require the previous cube to be solved to have a chance of success (without some lolfluke like having 2 flipped edges on the first cube, then forgetting to flip the same edges after they have moved around in the scramble).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I think you should try something like a BLD average of 12 BLD.


Cool idea!



ben1996123 said:


> do the first scramble, memo, solve with speed method


I'd probably just perform the inverse scramble to unscramble it. That's what I do when I finish a match-the-scramble attempt, to make sure I got it right (and set up for the next one quickly). It would be good insurance that you performed the scramble correctly, decreasing the likelihood of a DNF.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 26, 2011)

That reminds me of 2-cube multi on a 5x5. First you scramble with outer turns and memo, then you scramble again with wide turns and memo (you have to look at the centers). Then you solve the second scramble with wide turns and then the first scramble with outer turns.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2011)

DNF(11:21.69) off by 2 +centers.


----------



## Sebastien (Jan 27, 2011)

way to complicated Ben.

Instead of memoing the scrambles you could just perform scramble 12,11,...,2,1 after each other before putting on the blindfold.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 27, 2011)

1:36.75 DNF (2 flipped edges)
F' L2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U B' L U L' R2 U L F' U R2 L F2 B R2 U F2 L'
m2/old poch
Would've been a PB


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 27, 2011)

100% DNF Avg5. All the times were in the 1:30-1:45 range though! If I build up accuracy, I wouldn't be too shabby...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Instead of memoing the scrambles you could just perform scramble 12,11,...,2,1 after each other before putting on the blindfold.


 
It's true that should work, but it doesn't seem like it would be nearly as cool somehow. Picture seeing his way on a video vs. seeing your way on a video. I think his way would be much more impressive to watch.

And if (okay, when) I do it, I'm sure I'll want to do it his way!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2011)

14/16 in 50:43 (32:xx) 

-3 edges.
-2 twisted corners.

I tried my best to simulate a competition: 
- Rather than in my bedroom on my own, I moved to the main room where there would be more distractions such as people walking past and the TV. 
- I was using earplugs so sound wasn't a problem.
- Used a stopwatch instead of qqtimer.
- Cubes were presented in a random orientation. (rather than the usual scrambling orientation WG)
- Cubes were covered and I started the timer when I removed the cover.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 27, 2011)

Not so much an attempt failure; more an awareness failure.

I was doing a long BLD session, and ended up leaving my blindfold on. That was this morning. I looked in the mirror tonight, and and wondered why I had something on my head... I had left the blindfold on unawares for almost seven hours...:fp


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 29, 2011)

8 something DNFs in a row. I feel like most of the mistakes are M slice related, so if this continues I'll be asking for some help.

Did 4 attempts tonight at work at DQ, no successes. That was embarrassing.

One was 3 cycle of edges all on M slice, solvable by M U2 M' U2 or something..
One was 2 flipped edges
One was 2 edges 2 corners
One was off because I undid a setup move incorrectly on the very last edge, Undoing it was B L B', I did B L' B' :fp

Just confirming to make sure I'm not insane, if the M slice is off, and I have to do UF, I do BD alg instead yes? And vice versa?
Also confirming that FU alg, when M slice is off, I have to do DB, and vice versa? M slice related mistakes really are quite annoying <_<


----------



## Faz (Jan 29, 2011)

3 5bld DNFs today. All of by a lot. I was sure my memo was perfect on the first 2, but it seems I messed up some setup moves somewhere or something like that. On the third one, I forgot about 6 wings, and it was still a massive DNF. Cameron said my centers were almost solved at one point though.


----------



## Kynit (Jan 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Just confirming to make sure I'm not insane, if the M slice is off, and I have to do UF, I do BD alg instead yes? And vice versa?
> Also confirming that FU alg, when M slice is off, I have to do DB, and vice versa? M slice related mistakes really are quite annoying <_<


Yes you do, and yes they are! Are you running into any trouble with parity?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nah, I execute corners, first, and if I have parity I do R perm
Then I do edges, U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U, then R perm and it should be solved.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 30, 2011)

Melbourne Summer Open 2011 fails:

3bld: 2 DNFs in the first round, 3 DNFs in the final. Second scramble in the final was DNF 36 off by 2 edges, and third scramble (the one where Zane got 40) was dnf 39 I think, I did the inverse of a cycle twice and messed up an edge comm near the end.
4bld: 3 wings on the first two scrambles (4:46 and 3:28 iirc) and idr the last one, I didn't care much.
5bld: first two were pretty standard DNFs for me, third was off by 6 +-centers.
multi: 8/16 in ~54, went really slow on memo (around 34 I think), and I paused a lot on the 6th cube (apparently naked pandas are hard to remember), and applied the wrong solution to the 11th cube. I also messed up an MU alg I know a few times. This ranks me last in the world I believe, yay.
During FMC (which was just before 3bld I think) I got some 32 and 33 nl solves @[email protected]

Pretty disappointing. I'm taking a break from cubing.


----------



## Kynit (Jan 30, 2011)

Ryan: maybe it would help to try some sighted BLD? Memo as normal, then execute while watching to make sure your memo matches up with what you're doing.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 30, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Pretty disappointing. I'm taking a break from cubing.


 
If only it was that simple...


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 30, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Pretty disappointing. I'm taking a break from cubing.


Don't make that break too long, it's difficult but you should try not to let these results put you off much. 
Even though you had quite a few sub-40 really close DNFs, 48 seconds is an amazing time. 
The 40 taking the OcR was very unexpected and has probably added to your disappointment.
On the same scramble you had a DNF of 38.27, I happened to have a solve which flowed a whole lot better than normal in every way for me. 

Aron, I think every person can agree with me here. You really are one of the most outstanding BLD solvers in the world. :tu 
And as Chris said to Daniel after Aachen, failures should be seen as a motivation to improve.


EDIT: Yay, my turn. 

4BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
Labelled a lot of stuff incorrectly and put pieces in the wrong spots... obviously.

Multi BLD: 5/16 (57:xx) = Lol 
Forgot some stuff, other than that I think I just misinterpreted letters. Also, at the start of both memo and execution I lost concentration and made errors.

I also had loads of errors during center memo on all my 5BLD attempts. 
On the last attempt, I was calm and ready to try for a fast success. I started memorising and was on a roll... for about 60 seconds before realising I had made a center error.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 30, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Pretty disappointing. I'm taking a break from cubing.



Sorry to hear about the results that clearly don't represent your talent as one of the best blindcubers in the world. I know the feeling of having a bad bld competition now, and it's not nice at all. I'm sure you'll be back in the not too distant future, just like I probably will be (with bldsolving)


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 30, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Multi BLD: 5/16 (57:xx) = Lol


 
WTF???

Dennis


----------



## Chuck (Jan 30, 2011)

aronpm said:


> multi: 8/16 in ~54, went really slow on memo (around 34 I think), and I paused a lot on the 6th cube (apparently naked pandas are hard to remember), and applied the wrong solution to the 11th cube. I also messed up an MU alg I know a few times. *This ranks me last in the world I believe, yay.*



Don't worry, you're not. This guy had few 0/16, so you're obviously much better 



Zane_C said:


> Aron, I think every person can agree with me here. You really are one of the most outstanding BLD solvers in the world. :tu And as Chris said to Daniel after Aachen, failures should be seen as a motivation to improve.



Exactly what Zane said :tu


----------



## aronpm (Jan 30, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> The 40 taking the OcR was very unexpected and has probably added to your disappointment.


 
Nope


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 30, 2011)

aronpm said:


> This ranks me last in the world I believe, yay.



Look at it this way; you have no where to go but up


----------



## TMOY (Jan 30, 2011)

My blds at Breizh Open 2011: 4bld = big fail, 5bld = big fail, multi = big fail (1/7) 
At least single 3bld was decent (1:59 in the finals and 2nd place).


----------



## aronpm (Jan 30, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Look at it this way; you have no where to go but up


 
That's true


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah Aron, as others have said there are good days and bad days in BLD  As painful as competition DNFs are for me, they motivate me to improve more than a nice, fast solve does. Definitely don't take a break from BLD _because_ of having a bad day. Taking a break from BLD/cubing is fine, but make sure you do it for the right reasons. We all know that you are one of the best blindsolvers in the world, and we also know that everyone has a bad day sometimes. One thing that always helps me is the mantra "Any practice is good practice." I think this holds especially true for competition solves.


----------



## toastman (Feb 1, 2011)

(Noob here, gotta start somewhere).

Am currently practicing edges using Old Pochmann. I scramble the cube, solve the corners sighted then go BLD on the edges. 

Succeeded solving 6 then 8 edges earlier. First attempt at BLD solving all 12 edges - *Fail.*
1) Started memorizing edges, thought "this is way harder than I should be", realized I'd memorized 17 letters . Started again. FML.
2) Remembered all letter-pairs. Most I had prepped, then hit CT-XQ. FML. Took like 60 seconds to think of a damn image for XQ. I went "eXQuisite". So the image was Charlize Theron with peacock feathers sticking out her butt.
3) Execution: Recall was fine (especially CTXQ), looked down, cube was a complete and utter mess. I think the reason was I stuffed a Jb Perm and got confused and finished it like a T-Perm (i.e. I did R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'). FML.

Will try again tonight. My brain was fried after this. Felt like I just took a 3 hour calculus exam. Memo ~7:00, Execution ~5:00. Slowly, slowly catchy monkey. Not disappointed, was surprised at how easy memo and recall actually are. Tough work but very do-able.

Must go now. Going to go and look at pictures of Charlize Theron on Google Image Search.


----------



## Kynit (Feb 2, 2011)

toastman said:


> (Noob here, gotta start somewhere).
> 
> I stuffed a Jb Perm and got confused and finished it like a T-Perm (i.e. I did R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'). FML.
> 
> Will try again tonight. My brain was fried after this. Felt like I just took a 3 hour calculus exam. Memo ~7:00, Execution ~5:00. Slowly, slowly catchy monkey. Not disappointed, was surprised at how easy memo and recall actually are. Tough work but very do-able.


We've all been there!

You have no idea how many times I've done that. I really have to focus on my T-perms and J-perms, or I mess them up. It's ridiculous.

BLD is the most rewarding type of cubing. It takes serious mental ability to even get a full solve! Keep at it - it's worth it in the end. I went through about 6 or 7 DNFs on full attempts before I had a success. Keep it up!


----------



## TMOY (Feb 2, 2011)

Multi: 6/7 in 48:10, one cube off by a 3-cycle of corners. Getting closer...


----------



## toastman (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh F my Effinf Life 

OK, another couple of shots at doing an "edges only" solve using Old Pochmann. Memo is getting easier and I really should set up an image list:

5:05 memo: AKIUPQMXDGRF. an AK47 shoots an IUd at a ParQuetry floor. an MX newspaper is thrown at a DoG who's walking around on the RooF. Easy.
I go twisty-twisty-twist and I hit the "Q". For me Q is Right-Up. The buffer position, but flipped.
With blindfold on, sat there for 5 minutes thinking "What the hell? What do I do now?". Do I skip it? My best guess was break it into a new cycle, but the first piece of the cycle you should solve flipped and then do some sort of parity fix/2 edge flipper at the end. Which I now know is WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG FAIL!!!!!!

Gave up. Took blindfold off and looked OK. Spent AN HOUR AND A HALF reading everything I could find on Old Pochman. Watching a bunch of youtube vids (God loves you BadMephisto  ) and doing simple 2, 3, 4 edge piece sighted solves to see how this damn method worked (many times I popped out a edge pieces and re-arranged them).

The answer: and n00bs take note:
*IF YOU HAVE TO SOLVE YOUR BUFFER PIECE AND IT'S FLIPPED ***JUST IGNORE IT*** AND MOVE ON AND BREAK INTO A NEW CYCLE AS NORMAL. IT WILL ALL END UP OK.*

"Ah, but TOASTMAN", I can here you ask, "What happens if the last edge on the last cycle solves the buffer and it's flipped?". The answer is "THIS CANNOT HAPPEN YA JABRONI, UNLESS YOUR BUTT-HATT ORANGINA-DRINKING TURKEY HEAD FRIENDS HAVE FLIPPED AN EDGE PIECE." Also, when they tell you to peel the stickers off. Tell them that you peeled the stickers off their Mom's buttcheeks. And stickers doesn't mean stickers, it means something rude.

TL;DR? If you have to solve your buffer edge flipped. Don't worry.

I was very very angry and said I'd give up for the night. 20 minutes later after my rant, I feel much better and want to give it another shot! Hopefully my next post will be in the BLD Successes thread. Thank you for your pity.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2011)

toastman said:


> <snip>



k. cool.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 4, 2011)

Thx for sharing Toastman! Don't worry about it too much.
Experiences like this are the best way of learning!
You gain a lot of understanding from analysing mistakes.

I had something very similar yesterday: 
- I always start inspection checking for solved / flipped edges.
- I see the buffer edge is already placed but find no flipped edges
- looks like a straight forward solve
- solve
- open up eyes
- WTF, two flipped edges, incl the buffer piece?
- :fp at the start the buffer edge was *flipped *in place and didn' think anything about it so I did not take this into account in my memo.

This was the first time with the buffer edge flipped in place so I did not even "recognize" it.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 4, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> - :fp at the start the buffer edge was flipped in place and *didn' think anything about it*


 
*And you shouldn't.* Like Toasty kind of already said, just ignore the buffer edge. Don't ever care about it, just solve all others. Like I've said a few times before, the deal is: Solve 11, get 1 free!


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 4, 2011)

Oops, double facepalm on me...
Probably missed an edge then


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 4, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Like I've said a few times before, the deal is: Solve 11, get 1 free!


 
There was that one time that I got 5 sides of my cube, but just couldn't get the 6th side 

Ok bad joke  On a much more serious note Stefan makes an excellent point here. This is one HUGE pro to breaking new cycles, that you get the buffer for free as long as you solve everything else.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 4, 2011)

Another 6/7 multi, in 44:13 this time. The unsolved cube was off by a H-perm.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 5, 2011)

Just tried some 2 cube multi attempts, best was a lousy 1/2. But the thing that makes me angry is this attempt:

I had memorised both cubes and had just finished executing the corners of the first cube, I began to execute the first edge cycle... Pop, an edge falls out. I desperately tried to put it back in, but had already wasted valuable seconds and had probably lost my place in the algorithm. I rage quitted at 1:07.


----------



## toastman (Feb 5, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Just tried some 2 cube multi attempts, best was a lousy 1/2. But the thing that makes me angry is this attempt:
> 
> I had memorised both cubes and had just finished executing the corners of the first cube, I began to execute the first edge cycle... Pop, an edge falls out. I desperately tried to put it back in, but had already wasted valuable seconds and had probably lost my place in the algorithm. I rage quitted at 1:07.



Holy carp dude! You can memo 2 cubes and solve the corners on one in 1:07?? Sheeeeeeeee!


----------



## aronpm (Feb 5, 2011)

toastman said:


> Holy carp dude! You can memo 2 cubes and solve the corners on one in 1:07?? Sheeeeeeeee!


 
You might be interested in reading this: http://mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 6, 2011)

Three DNFs at Brown Cubing Day... very large disappointment for me. Two of them were off by orientation only... It's frustrating, because knowing what I average at home I could have taken first place... Instead I try three safety solves and DNF all three. One scrambled, two off by two pieces each... Bah. /rQ! 3BLD

Onto 4BLD and MBLD...


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 6, 2011)

0/2 in 1:52.82. 
Anyone can beat this . I post this because is was a full memo and execution attempt, I didn't forget anything.


----------



## toastman (Feb 6, 2011)

aronpm said:


> You might be interested in reading this: http://mzrg.com/rubik/multi.shtml


 
Awesome dude! Aussie cubers FTW!


----------



## porkynator (Feb 6, 2011)

DNF(1:33.47), DNF(1:39.31), DNF(1:33.48) all in a row
and I don't have a sub 1:40 single yet :fp


----------



## x-colo-x (Feb 6, 2011)

5bld 19:27 dnf by 2 edges and edges parity
i've to learn edges parity ..


----------



## mati rubik (Feb 7, 2011)

2/4 multiblind, 2 edges flipped in the last two cubes :S, my second attemp ever in multiblind, the first one was 2/3, I should try 2 cubes


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 8, 2011)

mati rubik said:


> 2/4 multiblind, 2 edges flipped in the last two cubes :S, my second attemp ever in multiblind, the first one was 2/3, I should try 2 cubes


 
Hey. No, you shouldnt try 2 cubes. If you just had 2 flipped edges on 2 cubes, you CAN do 4 cubes. Why should you try 2 now? You have to try 4 cubes again and you will get it. Believe me...

Dennis


----------



## Tomas1988 (Feb 8, 2011)

11 DNF in a row!


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 8, 2011)

1/2 in 1:46.72 - 3 corners! 
I don't know what I did wrong and don't want to find out, as it'll be something very stupid.

First cube memo: ~ 0:30
Second cube memo: ~ 0:51

First cube executed: ~ 1:18 (The DNF) 
Second cube executed: 1:46.72

1. R' D R B' U' F L2 R D' L2 U R B F2 D' U' F D2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 R	
2. L' R D F2 L2 R B2 D U2 L' D' B' F2 R' D L2 R B' R2 B' D2 B' F2 L R'


----------



## mati rubik (Feb 8, 2011)

maybe, but not today, maybe tomorrow!!


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 9, 2011)

3/4 29:23.62 video --> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27362-3-4-Multi-BLD


----------



## Xishem (Feb 9, 2011)

0/12 3BLD today.

It's a bit discouraging to not open my eyes to a solved cube for about an hour, but I feel I really pushed my memory and developed it a decent amount today. You win some you lose some, I guess.

Edit: Awesome! My grieving worked  New PB on solve #13: 5:43.61


----------



## Tomas1988 (Feb 10, 2011)

very easy scramble (I failed)


B' F' R2 B F2 D U' B2 L D2 U2 F D U' L2 U2 L' F2 R F' D2 F2 D' U B2


----------



## EricReese (Feb 10, 2011)

DNF by parity and 3 edges 

I wish I would get a success. My memo time is getting faster though now that when I memo the letters like C and H I can easily remember Charizard raping Hitler on my computer table


----------



## Faz (Feb 10, 2011)

5/6 in 17:49. Off by 2 flipped edges. (Didn't see flipped DB edge)
3/4 in 8:12 off by 3 edges. (Executed incorrectly)


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 11, 2011)

8/11 in 28:59.28, weekly comp scrambles. I think memo was around 17-18.

-I knew I stuffed up a comm on the first cube, so quite a way off.
-2 edges.
-2 corners.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2011)

3x3x2 bld off by 2 swapped corners 

Time was 4:15.01.

EDIT: off by 4 edges... 3:14.79

EDIT2: off by a T perm... 2:21.31


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Feb 11, 2011)

nice results everyone...

Dennis


----------



## pappas (Feb 12, 2011)

4bld 9:23.28 dnf by 2 centers. Thought I had it then saw the 2 centers. Memo was about 4:30. Fairly easy scramble. Still no success.  no idea where I went wrong.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 12, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> 4bld 9:23.28 dnf by 2 centers. Thought I had it then saw the 2 centers. Memo was about 4:30. Fairly easy scramble. Still no success.  no idea where I went wrong.


 
WTF!?! You're improving ridiculously fast.


----------



## Faz (Feb 12, 2011)

He kinda did for 3bld too.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 13, 2011)

3BLD 11:52.71 DNF by two flipped edges (UR and DL). I thought I might get 2 flipped edges during memo, but I didn't expect them to be there. I'm so slow.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 15, 2011)

30:24.53 DNF.

Just regular 3x3 bld. I memod edges in like 8 minutes. Execution was probably like 5 minutes. THe reason it took so long is because I did the wrong sticker in my memo for corners so I rechecked it like 6 times and was so stumped as to where I went wrong until I finally noticed after a LONG time that I did the wrong sticker. Would anyone here mind checking my memo? I was so sure I had correct memo..I remember having an execution mistake or two but I thought I undid them correctly..

I so want a success :/ If anyone could check my memo please let me know and I'll provide my memo. I had 4 edges in the wrong places, all unoriented correctly. and 5 corners out of place..


----------



## Xishem (Feb 15, 2011)

Eric: Go for it.


----------



## Julian (Feb 15, 2011)

Sure, I guess. Keep trying and you'll get a success. Are you using Classic Pochmann or M2 for edges?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Old pochmann for edges/corners. And he uses a weird lettering scheme, I was too lazy to check it because of the weird lettering scheme


----------



## EricReese (Feb 15, 2011)

I use classic pochmann right now. Im currently in the process of learnin M2. The scramble was L' R2 B U' L' R2 U B2 U' R' F2 R2 L2 F B' L2 F' U2 F2 D' U' F' D2 F2 L (white top green front)
I hold it yellow top blue front for execution

I go around in a circle. I can make a video explaining because apparently my memo is really weird (brother says that). I guess Ill just put all my letters here in the spoiler. Just for reference, though this attempt was 30 minutes, at the first comp I went to my first BLD attempt ever was memo'd in 8 minutes so that gives you a bit of a perspective on how fail my memo was this solve:. Heres my letters:

Edges


Spoiler



I go around in a circle basically. holding yellow top blue front its like..starting at the yellow orange piece and going clockwise:
Yellow sticker on the Yellow Orange piece = A
Orange sticker on the Yellow orange piece = B
Yellow sticker on the Yellow Green piece = C
just keep going around in a circle until the yellow blue is done. Then jump down to the middle layer with the orange blue piece.
Blue sticker on the Blue Orange piece = I
Orange sticker on the Blue orange piece = J 
Then keep goin down to P which is the Blue sticker on the Blue Red piece and jump down to the blue sticker on the white blue piece and keep going around. By now you should get the idea


Corners



Spoiler



Yellow top blue front. Ill just name the sticker color with each letter because Im not good at labeling with names like UBR etc. Sorry if this slows you down :/

A= Yellow sticker on top left piece
B= Orange sticker on top back left piece
C= Green sticker on top back left piece
D= Yellow sticker on top back right piece
E= Green sticker on top back right piece
F= Red sticker on top back right piece
G= Yellow sticker on top front right piece
H= Red sticker on top front right piece
I= Blue sticker on top front right piece
J = Yellow sticker on top front left piece
K= Blue sticker on top front left piece
L= Orange sticker on top front left piece. (now jump down)
M= Orange sticker on bottom left piece
N= Blue sticker on bottom left piece
O= White piece on bottom left piece
P= Orange sticker on bottom back left piece
Q= White sticker on bottom back left piece
R= Green sticker on bottom back left piece
S= Green sticker on bottom back right piece
T= White sticker on bottom back right piece
U= Red sticker on bottom back right piece
V= Red sticker on bottom right front piece
W= White sticker on bottom right front piece
X= Blue sticker on bottom right front piece


----------



## Kynit (Feb 15, 2011)

Try this, if you aren't confident in your memo:
-Memo a cube
-Write down your memo
-Solve it according to your memo, watching your buffers to make sure you're right

I found that my biggest problem at first was mislabeling pieces. Keep practicing and you'll learn which letter goes where.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Kynit I'll do that at work today


----------



## Julian (Feb 15, 2011)

@Eric Why do you label buffers?
EDIT: I'll post my lettering scheme when I get home, my letters are based on setups. Similar setups have letters that are grouped together in the alphabet.
EDIT 2: Here are my letters, I find they work really well:


Spoiler



*EDGES*

A- UL
B- UF
C- UB

D- DL
E- DF
F- DB
G- DR

H- FL
I- BL
J- FR
K- BR

L- FU
M- BU
N- FD
O- BD

P- LF
Q- LB
R- RF
S- RB

T- LD
U- RD
V- LF



*CORNERS*

A- URF
B- UBR
C- UFL

D- RDF
E- FRD
F- RBD
G- FDL

H- RFU
I- FUR
J- RUB
K- FLU

L- BRU
M- LUF
N- BDR
O- LFD

P- DFR
Q- DRB
R- DLF
S- DBL

T- BLD 
U- LDB


----------



## EricReese (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm just used to it. I know it doesnt make sense it's just how I taught myself. Is there anything coherntly wrong with it? I'm pretty comfortable with it and I am getting to the point where I can start to look at a sticker and know what letter it is. Thanks for your time. Sorry if it looks like I'm spamming up the thread


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 15, 2011)

I was doing my first ever memo, and it was almost 45 minutes, when I just gave up...it was sad.


----------



## Julian (Feb 15, 2011)

Was just curious.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 16, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I was doing my first ever memo, and it was almost 45 minutes, when I just gave up...it was sad.


 
What memo method?


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm pretty angry right now. I just attempted 3 4x4 cubes multi, memo was a slow and steady 17 minutes.
My x-cube was the last one memorised and first to be executed. I was turning slowly, I wasn't even doing the r2 double trigger. 
And what does it do? It pops in the middle of the wings. 

There was no way I was going to continue, knowing that my best possible outcome would be 2/3. 

Off-topic:
My x-cube sucks, it's tight and still pops a lot. I'm sure the x-cube is a great cube, but mine doesn't seem to be good at all. I cut off the excess plastic, compressed the springs, lubed it with Lubix and have solved it lots of times. I'm going to just re-tension the entire cube.


----------



## toastman (Feb 19, 2011)

Confession. After my first ever success at 22:xx I haven't been able to completely replicate the feat. I consitently end up with 4-5 pieces wrong... however, my total time has been slashed down to 10 minutes. I'm sure I can get another success if I decided to take way more time... but that's no fun.

Last night, 3 attempts, 3 failures. 16 minutes, 11 minutes and 10 minutes. All 3 attempts, 4-5 pieces off.

I believe my weakness is corners. I've been practicing corners-only solves (I miss as many as I hit), and solving 4 corners, or 12 edges at a time (which I hit almost 100%). The problem seems to be "Tracing pieces" rather than execution or memo.

Good news is that I'm learning whole sequences for letters (rather than set-up, move, set-up), for about hald the letters. (e.g., I know that V is D2 L2 T-Perm L2 D2 even without thinking about it). I guess the secret really is PRACTICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 19, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I'm pretty angry right now. I just attempted 3 4x4 cubes multi, memo was a slow and steady 17 minutes.
> My x-cube was the last one memorised and first to be executed. I was turning slowly, I wasn't even doing the r2 double trigger.
> And what does it do? It pops in the middle of the wings.
> 
> ...


 That sucks.
Wanna buy another mini QJ? 
I misread that as 2/3, not, the best result being 2/3.
*Good luck if you try it again*, my X-cubes seem to pop on A-perms only lol


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't want another mini QJ Tim, thanks. I re-tensioned my x-cube and I think it's a little less prone to popping.

It has been a while since I've done a proper multi attempt, so today I used the scrambles from weekly comp 7: 

11/17 (48:49.97)[~29minutes]

1: execution mistake - 2 corners.
6: execution mistake - 3 edges.
12: execution mistake - a lot.
13: executed a pair in the wrong order - 3 corners.
16: execution mistake, I spent a lot of time undoing comms on this one, I assume that's where I went wrong - a lot.
17: execution mistake, a lot.

Lol, what a crappy result.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

So I got a DNF today in competition. The scramble was ridiculous, it seems like every other time my buffer would get solved. Was ridiculous.

This is how the people worded the requirements to do more BLD solves
"You must get your first *attempt* in under 5 minutes to do the rest. YOu have 10 minutes total to do all 3"

So I DNFd the first solve after 55 seconds (didn't e ven try to finish memo because of the scramble) and apparently you had to get a success within 5 minutes to do the rest of the attempts.

2 people placed, winner was like a 4 minuter...........ugh. Was so excited to use my earplugs/headphones and my letter pair list


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 20, 2011)

Strange... This would mean even the top BLD guys would be out of coimp after a DNF on the first solve????


----------



## Faz (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, that's a bad format.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 20, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Strange... This would mean even the top BLD guys would be out of coimp after a DNF on the first solve????


 
Stupid restrictive formats like that are only because the organizers hate BLD.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 20, 2011)

3BLD DNF(39.xx) - 2 corners, I cycles all the pieces so I must've done a commutator wrong.
5BLD DNF(11:1x) - 3 midges, not sure why.

Just then, I DNF'd a potentially good solve. Edges were really smooth, 10 targets. I looked down at timer and it was green and not running. 
I thought I would continue to see if the corners would've been good too, there were 6 targets and the positions were really good for visual. 
The scramble was: U' F' D2 F B2 L U' L' F R2 B2 R F' R B F' R' B' U2 R2 U2 L' F' R' F


----------



## toastman (Feb 20, 2011)

Fail, but learning.
R' D2 U2 B R B2 U2 B R' L' U2 F2 L F U' L2 R' B L2 R' B' D2 F' R' D'
2 solved edges, one twisted corner, no parity.
Memo
Edges: XH DL CU OV TI
Corners: MF GS DL. Flip corner H anticlockwise.

Memo: 8:54, execution: 4:10
FAIL, but a strange one. The cube was 3 moves off. Moves, not pieces. As in I did something like F' D R' and it was solved? Guessing that I "undid" the setup move wrong for the corner-twister at the end.

So I re-try the execution for practice.
- Did it piece by piece, checking each time - Good. Memo was correct.
- Attempt 1 BLD - FAIL. Re-called a pair wrong (CU = Cow Udder, Recalled it as UD - Udder. Realised imediately and took a DNF)
- Attempt 2 BLD - FAIL. Was p*ssed off and just twisting as fast as I could. I think I got a T perm and a J perm confused as my concentration was lacking. Cube a complete mess.
- Attempt 3 BLD - Success. Execution in 2:50, which is the fastest Execution I've ever done by a long long way. Feels good man.

Even though I keep failing, I'm completely addicted to BLD. Jeeze, it's 10:24pm and I've forgotten to eat dinner. And I just remembered I put a beer in the freezer about an hour ago, OH SHI-


----------



## toastman (Feb 20, 2011)

Also. Yesterday I was practicing BLD and decided to go down to the corner shop for a coke. I forgot I had still had my blindfold on top of my head.

I don't have a proper blindfold so I use a Shemagh (Green and black scarf thing that soldiers in Iraq wear). This was tied around my forehead. I looked like a wally. I don't give a f*ck. BLD rules.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 20, 2011)

I like your style toastman.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 21, 2011)

52 DNF, 48 DNF, 51 DNF in comp >_>

All of them corner execution mistakes (I know I forgot to undo an R setup in the 48). My edge memo is pretty strong in comp (I think the nerves helped, I can still remember some of my letters @[email protected]) but I seem to lose my intuitive feel for corners execution. I have to say, opening your eyes to an unsolved cube on the 3rd attempt after 2 DNFs is pretty crap. anyway, there'll still be more comps 

Will now attempt to refine my memo system and find better algs for bad cases and come back stronger next comp


----------



## Julian (Feb 22, 2011)

3:15.00 DNF
Off by F' R' and then 3 corners.
Postmortem'd and went fine >.>


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 22, 2011)

2/3 of my solves at MOA were off by 2 corners and 2 edges....


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 22, 2011)

I haven't done a BLD solve in over a week... :fp

That's what I get for injuring my wrist...



toastman said:


> Also. Yesterday I was practicing BLD and decided to go down to the corner shop for a coke. I forgot I had still had my blindfold on top of my head. [...snip...] BLD rules.



I've done that before. Makes you feel awkward when everybody is staring at you, and then you realize why. And then you feel proud. And then you realize nobody would understand why you're proud. And that makes you more proud. (Inner hipster coming out...)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I've done that before. Makes you feel awkward when everybody is staring at you, and then you realize why. And then you feel proud. And then you realize nobody would understand why you're proud. And that makes you more proud. (Inner hipster coming out...)


 
Several times at competitions, I've gone to my wife and said, "I can't find my blindfold - have you seen it?", and she just laughs at me, because I'm the only one in the room who doesn't know where it is.


----------



## toastman (Feb 22, 2011)

Another failure. I'm becoming a regular here.

So, I've been getting a TON of failures recently, because I keep trying to be QUICK and execute FAST. 
So, I figure, as long as I can SLOW DOWN, I'll be OK. And, yes folks, the best way I figured to do that was attempt my first
MULTIIIIBLIIIIIIND. 
F U2 R' U2 L' U' R2 L B2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' F' L' R' U L D2 L2 D 
D F' R2 F B L' B' L2 F2 R D F D B' U R' D' L' U2 R L F2 L' U D 
Memo: ~26 minutes
Execution ~13 minues
Total: ~39 minutes

Result: FAIL 0/2.... but promising.
1st solve: Cube an utter mess. Traces my solution through... Solved all edges fine... Parity fix... hey, that's not right. I did the final move of the "R" perm as a U instead of a U'. Because I was doing it TOO SLOWLY (and I'd only learnt the alg like 2 weeks ago). AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHGHGHGHHGHGHGHGHGHGHHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHHGHGH. Rest of my memo was and execution was probably fine.

2nd solve: 2 flipped edges. AAAAAAAARGHGHGHGHGHGHHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHG
The scramble had a flipped edge, and I remembered to flip it. ARGHGHGHGH I remembered edge "T" as "F" when plotting my solution. AAAAAAARGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHHGHGHGHGHGHGHHGHGH Rest of the solve good.

So, what I learned. Memo isn't the problem. 2 cubes in ~26 minutes was easy.
Execution isn't the problem if I slow down enough. but
Plotting the solution and
MY GOD DAMN M**********ERF*********ING R Perm need work.

I'm off to have a beer and practice my stupid R-Perm 9001 times.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2011)

toastman;536101[some shouting said:


> Plotting the solution and
> MY GOD DAMN *M**********ERF*********ING* R Perm need work.
> 
> I'm off to have a beer and practice my stupid R-Perm 9001 times.



wtf kinda swear word is that long?


----------



## Tomas1988 (Feb 23, 2011)

4x4x4 bld dnf 25:31.04 (about 20 minutes of memo)... 2 centers off, and 6 edges... well at least i'm getting faster at memo...


----------



## porkynator (Feb 23, 2011)

First 4bld try ever: 26:23.86 (11:20.xx); obviously DNF.
Never tried solving edges/centers separately nor read a guide before... I had just tried commutators sighted once or twice before...
Memo was easier than I expected;
20/24 centers (about 7-8 skip) solved
12/24 edges
even corners were wrong... I guess I just made a mistake with a center commutator.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 24, 2011)

I think this is my most epic fail BLD solve ever.

7x7x7 BLD
Memo took about 44 minutes (a bit slower than I'd like, but not terrible). Only 12 cycles into the cube I pop 2 wing edges. Now, Mike has been hardcore in the past and searched for the pieces blindfolded, so I figured I would do the same thing, hey it could be fun right?

[begin marvelously epic fail]

Probably one big difference between Mike and myself is that my desk area where I do my BLD solves is fairly messy with papers and other things strewn about. I'm not lying that it took me about 20 minutes to find both wing edges. I found the first one within a minute or two, but the second one took a very long time to find. My final time (the solve was a DNF, more on that in a moment) was about an hour and 35 minutes, whereas my 7x7x7BLD is pretty consistent at around 1 hour 10 minutes. So that's 20 solid minutes of piece searching for that last wing edge :fp

Ok, now to the DNF state. I was off by 6 oblique edges, 3 lefts and 3 rights. Now, what was weird was that the same 3 letters were DNF'd in both edge orbits. I found this particularly strange, and began my usual DNF post mortem stuff. All of a sudden I realized, as I went through what I had executed, that while executing on the left obliques, I did exactly one of the cycles accidently on the right oblique pieces :fp Other than this small mistake, everything else was solved.

-----------------

Ok, now to a more detailed narration of the 20 minute piece searching extravaganza.

Did you know that while searching for that one piece for 20 minutes while still blindfolded that I ...

... took so long searching that I had to pause for a couple minutes to rehearse my memorization again, since I had popped the piece near the very beginning of my solve?

... had a serious recall delay while rehearsing one particular location, but that it didn't matter because about 10 minutes later, while still searching for my missing piece, that the images in that location came back to me?

... cleared absolutely everything off my desk, in hopes that the missing piece was on or in something on my desk?

... spilled some of my drink when I hit the cup without remembering exactly where it was on my desk?

... had to wander around my room and search for a towel to clean off my desk, since my computer was on it?

... drank all of the rest of my drink, carefully searching around my mouth with my tongue with each sip in case the piece had fallen into my drink?

... set the cube down at one point so that I could search with both hands, but then quickly realized that this was going to take too long, so I resorted to laying down on the floor and using my legs/arms/stomach/face to search more floor area at the same time?

... just wanted this solve to be over and done with, but I was determined that if Mike put up with a solve that went this horribly wrong, that I should probably try to do the same?

... do not find this situation funny in the least, but I probably will in another week or two?


----------



## EricReese (Feb 24, 2011)

> *... set the cube down at one point so that I could search with both hands, but then quickly realized that this was going to take too long, so I resorted to laying down on the floor and using my legs/arms/stomach/face to search more floor area at the same time?*


I lol'd at this part.

Im impressed at your dedication. I would have taken off the BLD (not looking at the cube) then put it in like that. Although of course in comp I wouldnt do this


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm sorry Chris but I was laughing like a hyena for a good minute after reading your post, especially when I got to the part where you resorted to laying on the floor.

I hope you don't find this offensive Chris, I really do feel sorry for you. I'm positive you'll find this funny later on, especially given your wording.

I am impressed you were man enough to search for the pieces :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 24, 2011)

Chris, That sounds extremely irritating, I don't know how you managed to get through the full attempt.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I think this is my most epic fail BLD solve ever.
> ... spilled some of my drink when I hit the cup without remembering exactly where it was on my desk?
> ... had to wander around my room and search for a towel to clean off my desk, since my computer was on it?
> ... drank all of the rest of my drink, carefully searching around my mouth with my tongue with each sip in case the piece had fallen into my drink?
> ...


 
I think this is the most epic failures thread post of all time, made my day :tu
I especially love the quoted parts 
And about not finding the situation funny, but you will in a week, I still don't find something that happened at MCD funny, where I did audio for edges and corners, had JEM in one of the two, and GEM in the other (both sounded the same), I usually use a story for edges, but this memo was so easy that I did it audio.
Would've been (at the time) pb D:<
Reason I don't find it funny? All 3bld, and all Multi attempts in comp, I've DNF'd (3 multi dnfs at MS2011 which isn't on my profile if you're wondering about lack of DNFs)

I got a 1:54~ DNF by R' and 4 edges today, and I knew at the time where I stuffed up.
DF -> RB, the setup is [R' B' R B: M2], but instead, I felt myself doing something along the lines of R' B' R B M2 B' R B R'. Somehow I managed to undo my mistake, and redo it correctly, but missing an R' through a slip up.
Though on the plus side, this was the only DNF in 5 attempts, worst time was low 3 minutes, with a 2:23~ solve (pb).


Spoiler



BLD is getting more fun, I want to catch up to Pappas


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I think this is my most epic fail BLD solve ever.


Classic story, Chris. I thoroughly enjoyed this post.



cmhardw said:


> Ok, now to the DNF state. I was off by 6 oblique edges, 3 lefts and 3 rights. Now, what was weird was that the same 3 letters were DNF'd in both edge orbits. I found this particularly strange, and began my usual DNF post mortem stuff. All of a sudden I realized, as I went through what I had executed, that while executing on the left obliques, I did exactly one of the cycles accidently on the right oblique pieces :fp Other than this small mistake, everything else was solved.


This is actually a quite common thing for me on really big cubes BLD. I've probably done it at least 10 times. It's such an easy mistake to make. I usually feel pretty good about a solve when I realize this is the only thing I've done wrong.



cmhardw said:


> ... spilled some of my drink when I hit the cup without remembering exactly where it was on my desk?


Okay, so this is something I would definitely avoid. I always make sure drinks aren't around when I do a solve; I'm too afraid of exactly this happening. If I did spill something, I'd probably actually give up in that case. So congratulations - you're even more insane than I am! 



cmhardw said:


> ... drank all of the rest of my drink, carefully searching around my mouth with my tongue with each sip in case the piece had fallen into my drink?


LOL



cmhardw said:


> ... set the cube down at one point so that I could search with both hands, but then quickly realized that this was going to take too long, so I resorted to laying down on the floor and using my legs/arms/stomach/face to search more floor area at the same time?


I've never resorted to this. I do set my cube down when it gets bad like this. I have a system for covering the floor systematically; I do a wedge-shaped search with my two hands out a certain number of inches, trying to make a circle around myself as I go, then expand farther out when the closer circle doesn't find anything. It's not completely perfect, but I've always eventually found the missing pieces.

The biggest problem with setting the cube down is that the 7x7x7 might spin (because it's pillowed) if the table gets jostled, and you'll pick it back up misoriented. I'm always really paranoid about that. So I rarely ever put a 7x7x7 down to look for pieces - I usually just hold it. Fortunately, pieces fall out on 7x7x7 BLD solves much less often than they do on 6x6x6 BLD solves, for me.

The 7x7x7 spinning thing also really worries me on 7x7x7 multiBLD.



cmhardw said:


> ... just wanted this solve to be over and done with, but I was determined that if Mike put up with a solve that went this horribly wrong, that I should probably try to do the same?


Sorry - I guess I'm a bad influence.    Thanks, Chris - it's a real honor that you did this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2011)

My first megaminx BLD attempt in what - about two years?

DNF [57:26.87, 38:50] (first scramble in the weekly competition)

Off by just 4 corners twisted.

I used a nearly pure 3OP method. I really like it!!! It's much easier to memorize, and once all of the pieces are in a known orientation, it's really easy to set up for a full 3 cycle, solving 2 pieces at a time. I only solved a total of 4 corners Pochmann-style (one piece at a time) because the setups seemed hard to figure out; the rest were done 2 at a time.

The time wasn't so good primarily because I kept messing up trying to memorize the corner orientation. I had to go through it about 4 times, and it still turned out that was what I messed up. Corner orientation is easy to figure out for the 10 pieces that go to the top or bottom faces, but the 10 around the middle are really hard to figure out. The four I messed up were all in the middle ring. I think I spent about 15 minutes just memorizing the corner orientation.

If I can get the corner orientation down, I really think I can be sub-30 with this method. And my accuracy should be better than it was with the old way, too.


----------



## riffz (Feb 24, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> The 7x7x7 spinning thing also really worries me on 7x7x7 multiBLD.


 
I doubt I'll ever try a 7x7 multiBLD anyway, but if I did I would definitely place the cubes on something soft so that they'd sink in a bit and be unable to spin. I'd never even thought about that before, though.

Also, Chris, I find it hilarious that even after spilling your drink you found a towel to clean it up and continued the solve. That definitely would have been the point where I'd call it quits!


----------



## Kynit (Feb 24, 2011)

Chris, I have no doubt in my mind that you are my absolute favourite cuber!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 24, 2011)

Chris, you made an otherwise bad day into a relatively good one. If for nothing else, it's good for laughs!

"Any practice is good practice"


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 25, 2011)

That made my day Chris


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> My first megaminx BLD attempt in what - about two years?
> 
> DNF [57:26.87, 38:50] (first scramble in the weekly competition)
> 
> ...


 
Hey Mike,

How do you "label" your pieces / stickers on a Megaminx? I've been thinking about it recently and all I come up with was "letter-pairs", as in a pair of letters per sticker.

Also, any tips on not "mis-orienting" the darn thing while you're solving it? 

I'd love to do this some day, to me this is even more impressive than a 7x7.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 25, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> My first megaminx BLD attempt in what - about two years?
> 
> DNF [57:26.87, 38:50] (first scramble in the weekly competition)
> 
> Off by just 4 corners twisted.



Mike, I know I've said this before but Megaminx BLD is seriously impressive to me. I'm sorry that it was such a close DNF (or I suppose I should be happy for you, since it WAS so close). Either way, congrats on the attempt! Crazy impressive!



Mike Hughey said:


> I used a nearly pure 3OP method. I really like it!!! It's much easier to memorize, and once all of the pieces are in a known orientation, it's really easy to set up for a full 3 cycle, solving 2 pieces at a time.



I remember you talking about using this approach, glad that it seems to work better than your old way!



Mike Hughey said:


> The time wasn't so good primarily because I kept messing up trying to memorize the corner orientation. I had to go through it about 4 times, and it still turned out that was what I messed up. Corner orientation is easy to figure out for the 10 pieces that go to the top or bottom faces, but the 10 around the middle are really hard to figure out. The four I messed up were all in the middle ring. I think I spent about 15 minutes just memorizing the corner orientation.


 
I'm not familiar enough with the Megaminx to offer any tips here, but I can certainly understand the problem. Perhaps only setup corners for cycles by doing clockwise turns on the lower 5 faces (the lower R, L, F, D, etc.) and only do counterclockwise turns on the upper 5 faces (upper U, D, L, R, etc.). This gives the middle 10 faces a sort of "gear turning" dynamic that would be easy to visualize. Based on this turning restriction try to figure out what the required orientation rules would be for corners/twisted corners.

Again, I'm not really very familiar with megaminx, so that idea may be stupid, but trying to offer some help here.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2011)

toastman said:


> How do you "label" your pieces / stickers on a Megaminx? I've been thinking about it recently and all I come up with was "letter-pairs", as in a pair of letters per sticker.


That's exactly how I did it with my first method. I used the first letter to label the face, and the second letter to label the sticker per face. That was part of the problem with the old method - because there are 60 stickers, you need 60 "letters" to represent one sticker with one letter. By switching to orient-permute, suddenly you only need 30 "letters" for edges, and 20 letters for corners. Much better! For edges, I use A-Y plus 0-4, coming up with images for number-letter pairings on the fly (eventually I might come up with some prepared ones, if I get serious about it). This is definitely one of the (several) big wins about doing orient-permute!



toastman said:


> Also, any tips on not "mis-orienting" the darn thing while you're solving it?


Practice.  Seriously, it bothers me a lot too. I orient the puzzle the same way you would to apply an official scramble. Then I try to keep a finger on the top front corner and the one just below it and to the right. That's sort of my "neutral stance" for it. When doing orient algs, I would always try to pick two lettered locations and keep my fingers on them, remembering what they are. Then I can just put those two letters back to their correct locations when I'm done to get back to my "neutral stance". I hope that description makes sense.

I want to post a description of my new method, because I think I finally have a decent method now. But it could take me a while to get it written up, simply because it's so hard to talk about megaminx solving. I'll probably have to come up with a way to add some good diagrams, because it just doesn't work well to type about megaminx.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 25, 2011)

4BLD DNF 23:11 (7:40) by "only" 7 edges; it was my second try, and as I said before, I've never read a guide or tried solving edges/centers separately before... maybe next time will be the good one!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dairly queen w/ friends. I was solving it blindfolded and then someone askes what are you doing? I said wait im alomst done. I'm done, slam the cube on the table, A piece flys out and lands in my drink


----------



## Kynit (Feb 25, 2011)

...but was it solved?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 25, 2011)

yes but when I took my blindfold off the cube was dnfed from the pop


----------



## Xishem (Feb 25, 2011)

@Mike: Did you ever have any successes with your old Pochmann-like Megaminx BLD method? If so, what was your best single/what did you average?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2011)

Xishem said:


> @Mike: Did you ever have any successes with your old Pochmann-like Megaminx BLD method? If so, what was your best single/what did you average?


 
I'm not sure how many, but I had two or three successes, anyway; one of them is on my YouTube channel. I think my best was around 50 minutes or so, but I really don't remember. The worst part about it was that it was so painful to do - memorization was agonizing, and execution was equally agonizing. That's what I like about the new method - it's no more painful than a 7x7x7 BLD, which is a dramatic improvement.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 26, 2011)

This is depressing. First multi with my letter pair list.

1/3 in 24:22.88 

Kept blanking on memo, like it's hard to describe, but there would be long pauses of my brain just giving out. This wasn't even hard to memo, like I know I can do more.

One cube was off by 3 cycle edges, other off by 2 edges (parity) and 2 corners I cycled wrongly, and a 3rd corner is twisted.

.
And a 3bld, DNF by 2 twisted corners, did the pure twist wrong, I did chameleon orientation, needed headlights <_<


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 27, 2011)

Ugh, this has got to be one of the most painful BLD failures I've had: 

DNF(9:01.24), 3 MIDGES!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fp

d F' l' B u' f d f2 u' b2 f' R2 u' b U' l f2 d2 D U2 L2 b2 U B R' F U' u' d R B b l' L2 d' B b2 F d2 l2 u' R' f' r' d' F2 B' D r D B2 d l' r' f U f l2 F r'

8 xcenters and 4 +centers solved if I scrambled correctly.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> This is depressing. First multi with my letter pair list.
> 
> 1/3 in 24:22.88
> 
> Kept blanking on memo, like it's hard to describe, but there would be long pauses of my brain just giving out. This wasn't even hard to memo, like I know I can do more.



Hey Ryan, no worries man, it happens. Also, yes we all know exactly what you mean about those long pauses. These kinds of recall delays happen during longer solves from time to time. It generally means you memo'd too quickly, or not clearly enough for that image/location.

If you haven't already, you really should learn how to pickup cycle. It's incredibly useful for allowing you to continue solving other stuff, even though you are recall delaying on a certain image, or location. I use pickup cycles any time I have a recall delay, and it does wonders for not allowing the delay to negatively affect your time as much.



Zane_C said:


> Ugh, this has got to be one of the most painful BLD failures I've had:
> 
> DNF(9:01.24), 3 MIDGES!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fp
> 
> ...


 
Zane! O_O Wow! This was 5x5x5BLD right? I'm sorry it was a DNF, but holy cow! Sub-9 soon? O_O You gotta teach me how to do that haha 

P.S. Did you try reconstructing the DNF? For pieces like midges you can use my post-mortem reconstruction method and it will literally show you where your error was, you don't have to try and figure out what happened.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 27, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Zane! O_O Wow! This was 5x5x5BLD right? I'm sorry it was a DNF, but holy cow! Sub-9 soon? O_O You gotta teach me how to do that haha
> 
> P.S. Did you try reconstructing the DNF? For pieces like midges you can use my post-mortem reconstruction method and it will literally show you where your error was, you don't have to try and figure out what happened.


Thanks Chris, some day in the distant future, maybe I'll teach you something for a change 
This is was a lucky scramble, and my first sub-10 attempt. 
When you first posted the post-mortem method I got lost while reading it, I'll have a good read through it later.
I rushed the midges, so I can understand why I made whatever mistake I did.

I re-scrambled and undid, it appears that I scrambled wrong. I assume you need the scramble for the post-mortem to work lol.

EDIT: DNF(9:28), off by 3 +centers and 2 xcenters. This scramble wasn't that great, other than the midges being easy.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 27, 2011)

Chris, I mean during memo I'd realize the stickers that need memo, for example, QU. But upon me trying to make images and start memo'ing it, my brain wouldn't work. The brain fart did not happen upon recall during solving. It happened during memo! It was a horrible feeling to have .

I did those solves with M2/Old Pochmann. Using TuRBo/BH is still much too slow (well, it's just not NEARLY as fast since I have to think about the cycles). How would you do the pickup cycling?

Also, I've been doing so much BLD lately with just sentences, like, I'll just say "queen being ****ed by Rowe Hessler" or something like that, and I do that for hte edges, then auditory corners. I've been doing stuff like that so much that making images is much harder now. It wasn't until the 3rd cube that I could actually get the images in my head. If I visited my rooms in my memo then it'd be blank, but I'd remember the sentences I made, and when I'd recall the sentences THEN the images would appear. I think if I do 3bld now I'll go slow and make the images to get back into that practice.

If I wake up early enough tomorrow before work I'll attempt 3 again.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 27, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> EDIT: DNF(9:28), off by 3 +centers and 2 xcenters. This scramble wasn't that great, other than the midges being easy.





Zane_C said:


> DNF(9:01.24), 3 MIDGES!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fp


D:<
Unlucky, hope you get one soon. So is 11:xy your pb? I'm not good at keeping track of my own pbs, let alone other people's.
Atleast you have a 5bld success in comp now, so you can use 3 solves to go fast 
Good luck, hope you get a sub 10 success soon :tu


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Chris, I mean during memo I'd realize the stickers that need memo, for example, QU. But upon me trying to make images and start memo'ing it, my brain wouldn't work. The brain fart did not happen upon recall during solving. It happened during memo! It was a horrible feeling to have .



Ah yes I know what you mean now. Yes I do this sometimes too on occasion. This happens a lot more often when you're first getting used to your image list. It will happen to the images that don't come up in your first 10-20 solves by sheer random chance too. Make sure you review chunks of your image list from time to time. Like, every morning when you take a shower/brush your teeth/shave/etc. review the A_'s or the _R's etc at the same time. This will help avoid those amnesia moments, but yes I get those too sometimes.



RyanReese09 said:


> I did those solves with M2/Old Pochmann. Using TuRBo/BH is still much too slow (well, it's just not NEARLY as fast since I have to think about the cycles). How would you do the pickup cycling?



Pickup cycling is an amazing trick, and in my opinion is a completely required thing you must know to do big cubes BLD.

Imagine we have a cube scrambled with (A BC DE FG) as the cycles. These could be for any pieces, but we'll see later that pickup cycling sort of breaks down for orbits where you break cycles.

Now let's say that you forget the BC image. I mean completely blank out memory recall error forget it. In this case your memorization becomes:

(A ?? DE FG)

Now when you read this on the screen you can sort of tell that you're missing letters from the early part of the alphabet. This is not the case when blindfolded solving. If you have a recall delay it's very difficult to remember whether you have letters at the beginning/middle/or end of the alphabet at all. The image is effectively gone from your memory for the time being.

Pickup cycling says let's keep solving anyway, and save that forgotten image for last (often it is the very last thing you will do at the end of the entire solve).

(A ?? DE FG) is our memo. Skip the ?? forgotten image and start with the cycle (A DE) then (A FG).

If you do (A DE FG) you will be able to finish cycling every other image in your piece orbit. To make this work you now have to "pick up" the last forgotten image with the following cycle:

(D ??) or once we remember that the forgotten image is BC we would do (D BC)

The reason *D* becomes the buffer for the pickup cycle is that it was the first piece you skipped to when you moved past the forgotten stuff.

Doing (D BC) will "pick up" the BC image and still solve the cube.

-----------------

Sometimes you also forget an entire image location, three images for me.

(A BC DE FG HI JK LM)

Let's say that we forget the entire first memory location. Our memorization becomes:
(A ?? ?? ?? HI JK LM)

We will skip the forgotten stuff and do the cycles we do remember, so (A HI JK LM). Since H is the first piece we skipped to, then H becomes the buffer for the pickup cycles. Once we do finally remember the forgotten image location we would use H as the "pickup" buffer:

(H BC DE FG)

Doing these cycles will solve the cube.

-----------------

Pickup cycling really doesn't work the same way for orbits where you break cycles.

(A BC)(D EF)(G HI) are cycles physically on the cube. If you break cycles then you would memorize:

(A BC DE FD GH IG)

Now let's say that you forgot the first two images. Your memorization now is:
(A ?? ?? FD GH IG)

Perform the cycles you do remember: (A FD GH IG)

Now you would think that F, being the location we skipped to, would be the pickup buffer for the forgotten stuff. So we should do:
(F BC DE)

It turns out that you would actually need to do: (F BC *A*E) to solve the cube right now. The reason the standard pickup cycle doesn't work is that you shoot the "broken into" spot twice during cycle breaking. If you memo-blank on the _first_ shoot to that spot, but actually still perform the second shot to that spot, then this causes problems. I still don't fully understand the theory of why it breaks down myself (meaning I can't yet predict what the correct pickup cycle _should_ be in cases where I skip past the first cycle break shot like we described). I just don't even use pickup cycling for corner or central edge orbits, unless I have a strong recollection that I did not break cycles on this solve, or broke it only near the end when I forgot stuff near the beginning, etc. Only then would I know it was safe to use.



RyanReese09 said:


> Also, I've been doing so much BLD lately with just sentences, like, I'll just say "queen being ****ed by Rowe Hessler" or something like that, and I do that for hte edges, then auditory corners. I've been doing stuff like that so much that making images is much harder now. It wasn't until the 3rd cube that I could actually get the images in my head. If I visited my rooms in my memo then it'd be blank, but I'd remember the sentences I made, and when I'd recall the sentences THEN the images would appear. I think if I do 3bld now I'll go slow and make the images to get back into that practice.



Yes I know exactly what you mean. I used to mentally narrate my locations as well. I would say that if you can remember the audio sentences at the location, then try to do that and DON'T picture the image. However, if you are using images, then you have to stop narrating them. Again I used to do this as well, and it led to many DNFs for me as well. Ideally your mind should be silent while you picture the images, no mental narration at all. Now this can be hard to do, if the occasional word or phase slips in don't fret. But if you say a full, grammatically correct sentence during the process of memorizing a location, then you're saying _way_ too much in your mental dialogue.

Try to realize this early on, because I struggled with this quite a bit for a while in my big cube BLD solves. This may not affect you very much on 3x3x3BLD, but I can guarantee that it will be a bigger issue on 4x4x4 BLD.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for your insight Chris, especially about keeping my mind blank. As always a huge help .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Pickup cycling is an amazing trick, and in my opinion is a completely required thing you must know to do big cubes BLD.


 
I did it a few times early on, but I don't bother anymore. I figure any solve where I need to do pickup cycling is guaranteed to be slow enough that I don't care much about the result anyway. (shrug)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 28, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I did it a few times early on, but I don't bother anymore. I figure any solve where I need to do pickup cycling is guaranteed to be slow enough that I don't care much about the result anyway. (shrug)


 
Generally I'd agree with you, but if I took that attitude we wouldn't have had a full podium at UIUC. I'd never actually figured out the rules for it, I just do it on the fly.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 28, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I did it a few times early on, but I don't bother anymore. I figure any solve where I need to do pickup cycling is guaranteed to be slow enough that I don't care much about the result anyway. (shrug)


 
Mike, I have to respectfully disagree. I can still get very good times even on solves where I pickup cycle. At least the way I use it, instead of using "think-ahead" while cycling the current pieces, I use "think-back" to try to remember the forgotten stuff. Basically I recall the current cycle, then the commutator, then while executing I either letter search (the current cycles sort of do that for you) or try to remember visual cues about what the image could be. Sure you lose your "think ahead" speed, but you also sometimes can recall the forgotten stuff during your cycles, and as far as solving time is concerned you would only notice the short pause when I notice that I've forgotten the one image, and before I start solving the image after it so that I can still move on. I would suggest to give pickup cycling another try. It is an absolute life saver for those horrid times when you do run into a memory recall delay.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2011)

It's just that my only really good times are when my memo is completely solid. If I'm doing a pickup cycle, it means my memory isn't solid.

I suppose it might be worth doing for 4x4x4 BLD. For bigger cubes, you can almost always just go on to a different piece type and come back when you remember the first ones. Since I tend to care more about the bigger ones than about 4x4x4, maybe that's why it doesn't seem as worth it to me.


----------



## poller (Feb 28, 2011)

U F' U R F2 L2 R F' L2 R' F' L2 R' U2 L' D2 B' U' R' U' B2 D2 F2 D' F L U L' D R'

rekonstruktion:
L' U L E L' U' L E'
z F >>U pll ccw<< F' z'
z' y' F >>U pll cw<< F' y z
...D' L' y' >>A pll ccw<< y L D
y >>A pll cw<< <' y'
U' L2 U R' U' L2 U R
B L F' L' B' L F L'
s' >>T pll<< s

the 2nd U pll (cw) i made ccw and so off by 3 pieces... 

at the moment i try a lot freestyle and dnf 95% like this..


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 28, 2011)

Rowe had an interesting encounter with a pop at Brown 2011, he was searching on the floor for it, and batted it away a couple of times. I didn't see it, I was solving a couple of tables down, but heard about it afterwards.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 28, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> Rowe had an interesting encounter with a pop at Brown 2011, he was searching on the floor for it, and batted it away a couple of times. I didn't see it, I was solving a couple of tables down, but heard about it afterwards.


 
Hah, I remember that. I was memoing right next to him, and stopped to watch. Quite humorous.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 2, 2011)

I've been trying the advice from the recent article by Joshua Foer, the memory sports guy who set the US record for card memo time. I've been trying to go a little bit faster than I am comfortable doing on 3x3x3BLD, but not ridiculously so. My accuracy this session has been dismal, I've only gotten 3 successful solves out of 12. I'm trying to take detailed notes on what exactly goes wrong when I fail, as the article suggests. I've even done full post mortems on some solves. I'm finding that my errors come from 2 places usually, 1) permuted but disoriented pieces, and 2) edges in general. Although I do mess up on corners sometimes too, I mess up far more often on edges. I find this strange, as I don't really struggle with central edges on 5x5x5 BLD. I wonder if this means that I should slow down my 3x3x3 edges memo to match my 5x5x5 BLD pacing on the same pieces? Or should I just keep trying to get used to the slightly faster pace and try to adjust?

Do other people have trouble on 3x3x3 edges over corners as well? Does anyone who also does/did have any advice on how to improve 3x3x3 edges accuracy while still trying to go somewhat fast? I will of course continue to practice by doing lots of solves, but I'm wondering if I should focus on any part of my technique in particular while doing so?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 2, 2011)

I got excited and got ahead of myself. D:<
38s~ memo, my fastest ever (no solved pieces), I turn as fast as I can in hope of 1:2x.
I get to the end of corners, but I don't feel like I've done enough. Go through trying to find the last letter pair (and letter), when I realise I'm not looking for the last, I'm looking for the first. I had an adjective before the first object. I undid all corner targets, redid them correctly, did parity, did edges with no mistake, finished the solve, 2:09.
M2 edges, Old Pochmann corners (with 1 comm that I recognised while memoing ^^)
D:< Pb is 1:42.


----------



## KYLOL (Mar 2, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I've been trying the advice from the recent article by Joshua Foer, the memory sports guy who set the US record for card memo time. I've been trying to go a little bit faster than I am comfortable doing on 3x3x3BLD, but not ridiculously so. My accuracy this session has been dismal, I've only gotten 3 successful solves out of 12. I'm trying to take detailed notes on what exactly goes wrong when I fail, as the article suggests. I've even done full post mortems on some solves. I'm finding that my errors come from 2 places usually, 1) permuted but disoriented pieces, and 2) edges in general. Although I do mess up on corners sometimes too, I mess up far more often on edges. I find this strange, as I don't really struggle with central edges on 5x5x5 BLD. I wonder if this means that I should slow down my 3x3x3 edges memo to match my 5x5x5 BLD pacing on the same pieces? Or should I just keep trying to get used to the slightly faster pace and try to adjust?
> 
> Do other people have trouble on 3x3x3 edges over corners as well? Does anyone who also does/did have any advice on how to improve 3x3x3 edges accuracy while still trying to go somewhat fast? I will of course continue to practice by doing lots of solves, but I'm wondering if I should focus on any part of my technique in particular while doing so?


 
I am in the same boat Chris. I am not as fast as you, of course, but I find that I have much quicker memo when I make my stories interesting, rather than simpler/shorter. Edge memo feels really dense and lengthy, but corners for me feel very spaced out and simple to remember. I try to cut my stories ( routes / words) shorter by just finding simple cycles to memo with pure visualization. I only do it if it's very obvious. So my edge memo is a bit of story + visual memo. I would also like to hear some other ideas on this. 3x3x3 BLD is sort of my main event now, even if I am slow :3
I also tried exactly what you did Chris - I went really fast on memo for about 30 solves and only had about 5 successful attempts. We suck?


----------



## theace (Mar 2, 2011)

I've had serial DNFs after my first successful solve. I keep missing 2 edge swaps during memo. Corners take forever and cube rotations and unintentional turns screw all my solves


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2011)

7x7x7 BLD for the weekly competition: DNF [52:42.28, 27:55] - seventh 7x7x7 BLD DNF in a row. This is getting frustrating.

But what was really interesting was the way I DNFed. I got every single X center, + center, oblique center, wing, and central edge correct. What was wrong? 2 corners and 4 middle centers. I didn't even realize that was possible! I apparently picked an orientation that had center parity and didn't realize it, thinking I knew how to solve the centers (which I didn't). I solved the corners and sort of remembered that there were an even number to solve, so no corner parity. But at the very end, I had an odd number of central edges, so I figured I must have had corner parity and solved for it. Apparently the corners were right before I did that, which is why they were swapped at the end.

I'm wondering now if this might be a good way to deal with center parity. Solve for the case I had on my 7x7x7 when I was done, and then find an algorithm that solves that case. It seems like, although the algorithm might be fairly many moves, it might be a braindead way to handle center parity.


----------



## porkynator (Mar 2, 2011)

4BLD 16:24 (6:20) still dnf... at least I'm getting faster


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 2, 2011)

I just did another blindfold solve. Looking back at the recording I noticed at the second edge I undid preparation wrong. DOH.

anyway, 8 minute memo, 3 minute solve


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 4, 2011)

0/3 in 4bld this week. First one was way off, 2nd and 3rd were each off by 2 xcenters. I know what happened on #2, didn't try to figure out 3.


----------



## theace (Mar 4, 2011)

Got a series of 3bld fails cuz I forgot I had parity -_-


----------



## Julian (Mar 4, 2011)

DNF 3:09 off by L' U L because of my haste to stop the timer :fp


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 5, 2011)

1:47.69 DNF. 3 cycle corners. I'm not sure how I screwed that up? Those were part of a new cycle....

Though upon me taking off blindfold, I immediately recognized the 8 move comm. So..win? Debating on when to start doing comms/turbo in solves.


----------



## Xishem (Mar 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Though upon me taking off blindfold, I immediately recognized the 8 move comm. So..win? Debating on when to start doing comms/turbo in solves.



Why not right now, unless you have a competition on its way?


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 6, 2011)

At Milan cube open:
4bld 8:00 DNF
4bld 10:xx DNF
multi 2/3 7:45 i memorized a cube rotated by Y'
multi 2/3 8:xx memorization mistake
3BLD 50:xx DNF execution fail


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 7, 2011)

3:42 memo, this feels secure and I am confident. 
7 wings and the corners left to solve... oh crap why have I gotten the letter B twice? 

I thought about it, and there was absolutely no way I broke into a new cycle. I should've realised it was actually F, I quite often label F as B due to a similarity with 3x3.

I take of the blindfold to see all the centers, midges and 16 wings solved. 7:25.90, FML.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 7, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I take of the blindfold to see all the centers, midges and 16 wings solved. 7:25.90, FML.


Dude what?
Very unlucky, but very fast too! Sub 10 safety solve? 
Was this gogogo memo, or just easy, slow and steady?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 7, 2011)

Zane..that..is..insane..O__O.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 7, 2011)

lolwatzane


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, and this is a "gogogo" speed.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 14, 2011)

4bld, 12~ minute memo, going over edges for last time, brain absolutely fried, realised I labeled a piece wrong, which meant I did again later in the solve. Probably would've just taken 1m to fix, and then a quick run through but I'd had it and rage quitted.
(now is my success total 1/3, or isn't this a real DNF )


----------



## Julian (Mar 15, 2011)

Fast DNF off by U' F' U F U :confused:


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did another blind solve at school today
The fastest blind solve I have ever done, if it wasn't for forgotten parity

DAMN

I noticed the parity mistake before I removed my blindfold, but I don't know how to solve that problem yet.


----------



## Julian (Mar 16, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> Did another blind solve at school today
> The fastest blind solve I have ever done, if it wasn't for forgotten parity
> 
> DAMN
> ...


Undo all that you did after you were supposed to do parity, do parity, redo all that stuff, finish solve.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 17, 2011)

I just tried to speedBLD F2L, something went wrong so I only managed to solve the cross + two pairs after around 30 minutes of memo.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 18, 2011)

4x4bld: 7:30,xx dnf

I shot one wing-edge to the wrong place.

Much faster than previous attempts. Maybe I should start practicing this.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 18, 2011)

1st 2 full 3x3 attempts: DNF(8:25), DNF(7:15) - Classic Pochmann

8:25 - Memo 3:15 and deliberate slow execution - A complete mess and I didn't want to even try and do a post mortem with Chris's guide
7:15 - Memo 3:25 - Much better (relatively) 2 bad oriented edges, 3 bad oriented corners and a clear R perm missing so I must have had parity and mis counted.

I would have to say I am disappointed though in reality I shouldn't be.

I made the conscious decision initially to deal with orientation using cycles rather than sorting afterwards and I think that messed up my cycles on both edges and corners. It was more of a problem in solve 1 and I believe led to the major scale DNF. I think I messed memo in solve two for orientation I think my lettering scheme for stickers does not help and I am not 100% confident of actually remembering my letters (as in getting the right letters for that sticker).

As for pure memo ability I don't think this is a problem and looks promising. I think memorisation will be a strong point and my execution will be weaker. For info I used a journey and a POA based memo. Can still remember both solves now so I might be over memoing if thats possible? After a while I think I could try corners visually alone

I'm not convinced with my poor execution that shouldn't just change to M2 edges at this stage.

EDIT: I think I missed the y at the end of one of my J2 perms on edges on solve 1


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Mar 18, 2011)

Third full BLD try, memorized, and came close, but I slipped when doing a J Permutation, on one of the last three algorithims(I had a 2x2x3 block in the end!).


----------



## theace (Mar 19, 2011)

3BLD on the x cube. I thought I had the edge cycle down and started with the corners. My friend went "uhmm... the edges aren't done, man..." I open my eyes to see 6 edges out of place and 2 flipped. I have NO IDEA how or why.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2011)

I had a rather epic fail on megaminx BLD a couple of days ago. First scramble in this week's weekly competition.

DNF [1:21.58.90, 42:45]

First, on the memo, I memorized incorrectly several times, mainly memorizing orientation, but also one critical time with permutation, because I was using my new MF8 megaminx in dim light, and in dim light you can't tell the difference between light yellow and white. So I'd see what I thought were white stickers in the right places and think the pieces were correctly oriented, and then wind up with impossible pairings of clockwise and counterclockwise corners, or odd numbers of edges. Eventually I got it all straightened out and had a memorization that was at least possibly correct. I thought about giving up several times while memorizing because it was going so badly and taking so long, but I just couldn't bring myself to give up, since it would be my only attempt this week.

So anyway, on to the solve phase; I got through most of the corners without too much problem, but then an edge popped out. It took me about 5 minutes to grope around and find it on the floor (I held the megaminx with my left hand the whole time with thumb on my piece 'Y' and index on 'X' so I wouldn't lose my orientation), but I eventually found it and randomly stuck it back in. Again I thought about giving up when I couldn't find the piece, but I figured I had already spent 45 minutes memorizing the thing, and I couldn't give up now!

So then I tried to go as fast as I can and started into edges. I got most of the way through permutation of edges (my final step) when I realized I had a duplicate letter (actually, I had broken a cycle to the same piece twice, so the letter appeared in my memo 4 times!). I thought about it for a while, and eventually realized the memorization I used at my third location was actually one of the bad memorizations from when I had confused colors during memorization. But I could not remember the correct memorization at all. I did remember the other 4 locations, though, so I worked out what the missing letters were by going through the alphabet one letter at a time, and eventually worked out what the missing letters were. Once I did that, I finally remembered the missing memorization. So I undid 12 pieces to get past the bad memorization I had used, and then redid them correctly. I finally finished, pulled off the blindfold, and the result?

One edge flipped. I put it in the wrong way. Everything else was right. Ugh.

Anyway, it was nice to know that I got it completely correct, except my bad luck of putting the piece in wrong.


----------



## Julian (Mar 21, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I had a rather epic fail on megaminx BLD a couple of days ago. First scramble in this week's weekly competition.
> 
> DNF [1:21.58.90, 42:45]
> 
> ...


 Wow.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 21, 2011)

That's insane Mike. This rivals Chris's 5bld attempt, in turns of effort.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 22, 2011)

That's doesn't seem frustrating at all Mike.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 22, 2011)

Ohaithar BLD people. I haven't solve a cube BLD in over a week and a half. I has a sad.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I had a rather epic fail on megaminx BLD a couple of days ago. First scramble in this week's weekly competition.
> 
> DNF [1:21.58.90, 42:45]


 
Mike, that is truly epic that you stuck with it. I know that feeling of having to force yourself to continue after more than one memo error. It almost becomes a challenge of just straight endurance at that point 

Hey, look at it this way, all the difficult stuff like the solving you got correct. It was just a 50-50 shot for the edge, you had just as much a chance of opening your eyes to a solved puzzle. That's pretty intense! :tu


----------



## LarsN (Mar 22, 2011)

5x5x5BLD: 12:10,xx (6:05,xx) DNF

It's likely that I would have DNF'ed anyway, but I'm in the middle of execution after doing my fastest memo ever, then the guy on the train wants to see my ticket. Most of them know me after using the train to work for 6 years and let me be if I'm in the middle of a solve, but this guy thought I was intentionally ignoring him because I had no ticket (which I had). That threw me of alot. [intended meme use]


----------



## Henrik (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome time LarsN 
Stupid ticket man, was he new? 
Now I need to get even better at 5x5BLD (no practice btw  )


----------



## EricReese (Mar 22, 2011)

Finally did a BLD attempt at work. Was very confident on my corners, and edges I thought I had but in the back of my head i had a nagging feeling something was off. Turns out I was off by a pure 2flip. Sooo mad. I have yet to get a success in like 5+ tries or something. Very frustrating.


----------



## Julian (Mar 23, 2011)

Keep trying, you'll get it


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just did a blindsolve with a scramble from cubetimer.com It was the easiest memo I ever had. 7 edges and 5 corners, (plus two flipped edges and two flipped corners) and I failed it. Why? Two flipped edges and two flipped corners. And not even the ones I memo'd at the beginning


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 23, 2011)

"I undid a setup move wrong at about 13:45. Memo was about 12 min, total time was 27 :42.22. First try in a couple of months, and only 3 minutes slower than my PB, probably because I'm still getting used to my new word list."

Frustrating, but good practice. I'm still really slow at comms.

Edit: A second try. It was terrible. As I executed centers, I realized I had three letters twice... I tried to correct my memo based on visual memo, but it was hopeless. Then I got to the corners, and I had forgotten the first 4 numbers. Half by reasoning it wouldn't be certain cases because they were memorable, and half by guessing, I actually ended up getting the corners completely correct.  For the edges I couldn't remember 1 image. After several minutes I give up. When I see the cube I immediately remember. Result: corners correct, centers messed up from trying to fix them, and edges 4 comms away from being done.

At least I'm getting faster...


----------



## EricReese (Mar 26, 2011)

16:09.69 DNF. Wasn't close because a few letters in during edge execution I had realized I forgot to do parity. Tried undoing those moves. Did parity. Restarted over, forgot my last 2 edge letters. Corners were terribly difficult, had to break into 2 cycles which really messes me up :/

Might attempt later tonight. Learning BH corners and gonna start memo'ing my LPL tonight.

*sigh*


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2011)

@Eric why does breaking into new cycles mess you up? If you're using letter pairs, you shouldn't even realize you're breking into a cycle during execution.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not using letter pairs yet. I haven't memo'd them yet. Im using single letters for each. My memo that solve for edges were:

BNOWJRLKG 



Spoiler



In each part of the room:
Bulbasaur smashing a ******s head on my hamper
Octopus raping a Whale over my dresser
J(ordan Jeffries) watching porn on my computer while Riachu stands over him giving him a shoulder massage
Lapras pulling a Kangaroo out from the bottom of my bed
Random Gorilla walks in my room (signaling end of Edges and do parity)



Then I do auditory loop for corners which I don't remmeber anymore. Something like Sernxlx I believe or something

New cycles mess me up on corners because I don't know how to approach it. Do I track where the buffer piece is? And I solve with yellow on top so that buffer piece I don't know how to tell which sticker on that buffer piece is the "yellow" piece so I know for sure when I approach the end of my corner memo that the last piece shoots to the "yellow" piece, signalling to me that I did indeed memo correct. I feel like I explained this terribly.


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I'm not using letter pairs yet. I haven't memo'd them yet. Im using single letters for each. My memo that solve for edges were:
> 
> BNOWJRLKG
> 
> ...


I think I understand.

First of all, I recommend you make up letter pairs on the fly until you finish your LPL.

Regarding cycles, you *should* track where you store your buffer on the cube. This generally isn't very hard, because I store at my first lettre that isn't already solved. However you *shouldn't* track your buffer's orientation. Once everything is solved and you fix twisted/flipped pieces the buffer will orient itself. Thanks to Chris for this helpful tip, saves me a lot of time that I would otherwise be using to track buffer orientation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 26, 2011)

15/17 (47:55.68), for weekly comp 12.
Memo was 29:59. (I wanted it to be sub-30 ) 

-On the corners of the very first cube, an edge popped. Those that use Guhongs should know how annoying the edges can be to put back in. While trying to pop it back in place, a couple of pieces fell out, I rage quitted on that cube and threw it away.

-The last one was scrambled, I memorised it correctly so my error had to be the execution.


----------



## KYLOL (Mar 26, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I'm not using letter pairs yet. I haven't memo'd them yet. Im using single letters for each. My memo that solve for edges were:
> 
> BNOWJRLKG
> 
> ...


 
Why don't you group the letters into a smaller phrase?  - BNOWJRLKG -> But NOW J ReLooKinG . I don't have a list for either pairs. I make them up as I go, which actually helps build a list for very inconvenient cycles over time.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 26, 2011)

I did sort of. Like in the beginning I thought the beginning was liek SEXMA (ended here because realized I messed up and had to restart at SE part) So I was planning on making words like Sex Man etcetc. I try to make somewhat understandable words out of my auditory loop to try and help me remember, seeing as I am not very fast at memo'ing right now.

I assume you're talking about corners.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 27, 2011)

4x4x4 BLD: Did the second last turn in the parity alg on the wrong face... DNF... Extremely frustrating...

21:07.82 [10:30]; at least execution is getting much faster 

Sub-NR


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 28, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 15/17 (47:55.68), for weekly comp 12.
> Memo was 29:59. (I wanted it to be sub-30 )
> 
> -On the corners of the very first cube, an edge popped. Those that use Guhongs should know how annoying the edges can be to put back in. While trying to pop it back in place, a couple of pieces fell out, I rage quitted on that cube and threw it away.
> ...


 
Wow, great time.
On the VERY FIRST cube, that sucks! xD

Dennis


----------



## QCcuber4 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I posted that a while back, but for those who were watching the bld event at ToF2010,

right near the end of my solve, 3x3x3 bld, as I was doing my last corner Y-perm, my BU edge popped.... would've been my first try and first success in a bld event. ended up being my first failure.


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2011)

QCcuber4 said:


> I'm pretty sure I posted that a while back, but for those who were watching the bld event at ToF2010,
> 
> right near the end of my solve, 3x3x3 bld, as I was doing my last corner Y-perm, my BU edge popped.... would've been my first try and first success in a bld event. ended up being my first failure.


Same thing happened to me at TOW, except it was 3 moves into the solve


----------



## Tomas1988 (Mar 29, 2011)

4x4x4 bld dnf
13:57.96 off by 6 w edges
12:42.08 off by 2 centers...


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 29, 2011)

Almost had my very first 3x3x3 BLD solve today (EVER)... But apparently some of my set-up moves must have been incorrect, because at the end, only two edges were wrong (correct position, incorrect orientation). Everything else was correctly solved (including corners and all the rest of the edges). Closest I've ever come to a complete 3x3x3 BLD solve, though. It gave me the feeling of "so close... Yet so far away..."


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Almost had my very first 3x3x3 BLD solve today (EVER)... But apparently some of my set-up moves must have been incorrect, because at the end, only two edges were wrong (correct position, incorrect orientation). Everything else was correctly solved (including corners and all the rest of the edges). Closest I've ever come to a complete 3x3x3 BLD solve, though. It gave me the feeling of "so close... Yet so far away..."


Two edges flipped most likely means that you didn't notice there was a flipped edge somewhere while memoing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2011)

Julian said:


> Two edges flipped most likely means that you didn't notice there was a flipped edge somewhere while memoing.


 
That can be it, but it's also possible if you are solving directly (as you would with Classic Pochmann) and you memorize the wrong sticker of the correct piece somewhere. I'm actually more likely to make this mistake, since I take steps to avoid missing flipped edges.

It is fairly unlikely that it was a setup move mistake, unless you count setting up the wrong sticker of a piece as a setup move mistake, which I guess is possible.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 29, 2011)

To be fair, I'm not entirely sure what the mistake was, but I do know I definitely made a mistake. I think I should leave it up to the experts to deduce what it might have been (wrong sticker, right piece sounds plausible). I'm finding this to be my only mistake in all of my blindsolves (like I said, yet to be successful). Every time it's nothing but a whole bunch of incorrectly oriented pieces, almost never in the wrong location (seems to happen mostly with edges, hence I can solve a 2x2 no problem). I seriously need to work on that, it seems. >.<


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2011)

Perhaps you should try solving two pieces at a time, just to find your mistake. Scramble a cube, solve the corners, then quickly identify the first two pieces to fix with edges, close your eyes, and solve them. Then see if you got them right. If so, go on to the next two pieces and try again. Keep doing this until you find a piece that is flipped in place or you solve the cube. If you never seem to make the mistake of having flipped edges, then maybe you're just not noticing flipped-in-place edges when you're memorizing. If you do get a flipped edge somewhere along the line, think about what you did and see if you can find your mistake. You might really figure out what kind of mental trick is messing you up that way.

It sounds to me like you're close to having lots of successes - you just need to overcome this problem. Analyzing your mistakes can really help in a situation like this.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you. I tried that, and I think it's due to error during memorisation; choosing the wrong sticker/letter. 
I.e. My "W" and "X" are on the same piece (LD). Choosing "X" when I should choose "W" is an example of my type of error.

I'll just need to practise that, then.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 30, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Thank you. I tried that, and I think it's due to error during memorisation; choosing the wrong sticker/letter.
> I.e. My "W" and "X" are on the same piece (LD). Choosing "X" when I should choose "W" is an example of my type of error.
> 
> I'll just need to practise that, then.


 I used to do the same thing a lot. Especially when I first transitioned to M2. Even during untimed safety solves where I just wanted successes.

It'll go away.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 30, 2011)

Did a solve at work today. Probably around 6 minutes memo. This time I made up letter pairs and also *did M2*

I was off by this: E2 M E2 M'

Sort of disappointing :/


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 30, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I was off by this: E2 M E2 M'


 
How does that happen..?


----------



## EricReese (Mar 30, 2011)

How would I know?


----------



## Kynit (Mar 30, 2011)

Did you have and forget parity? I think I've done that.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 30, 2011)

To be honest it was like 7 hours ago so I don't remember. Possible. But I am feeling more confident because I narrowed down a possible reason for me DNF'ing because of corners. Sometimes when going through my letters I would go to the next piece and for some reason my brain would skip over the letter V.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 31, 2011)

EricReese said:


> How would I know?


 You probably picked up your cube with the wrong orientation. It has happened to me too .


----------



## EricReese (Mar 31, 2011)

TMOY said:


> You probably picked up your cube with the wrong orientation. It has happened to me too .


 
No..when I looked at it at the ennd it was yelllow top blue front..


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij-geNQp3Bs


----------



## cy2169 (Mar 31, 2011)

Closest I've ever got to a solve is 5 edges off. CO, CP and EO correct 

Given up ever since.


----------



## Julian (Mar 31, 2011)

cy2169 said:


> Closest I've ever got to a solve is 5 edges off. CO, CP and EO correct
> 
> Given up ever since.


Nonono keep trying!


----------



## Jakube (Apr 1, 2011)

5x5x5 Blindfolded DNF (~28 min)
I did this for the Weekly competition 2011-13. 
It was scramble 2: D2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw' F2 Uw2 Lw2 B Bw Fw L2 Lw D' Dw' Uw' B2 U2 L B2 R Uw2 Fw2 U2 B Uw2 L' U' L2 Lw2 U2 B' Bw' L' Uw2 B2 F' L Uw Lw2 D Lw2 Bw Fw D2 Dw F R' B' R B2 Bw' Fw2 U2 L Lw Rw B2 U2 Lw R2

I know that I failed at a simple argorithm when solving the inner edges (in the last minute of solving). The result was: 




After doing S2 only the middle edges are wrong. How can this happen?
I use M2 for edges, there´s no S2 in the hole execution.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 1, 2011)

maybe you accidentally did a y' before solving midges (assuming you solve those last)...


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 1, 2011)

Jakube said:


> After doing S2 only the middle edges are wrong. How can this happen?
> I use M2 for edges, there´s no S2 in the hole execution.


 
I would say to figure out what cycles you actually did during the solve, and see if you see similarities to what you memorized. If you have the same shapes of which pieces cycle where, this could be evidence toward the cube rotation theory.

Sorry for the DNF  Try to analyze it as much as you can before you forget what you executed, as this will help to prevent it happening again in the future.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 2, 2011)

1:26.92 DNF off by a pure 2flip edge which I forgot to do. 2 edges solved to begin with.


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 1:26.92 DNF off by a pure 2flip edge which I forgot to do. 2 edges solved to begin with.


 
Nice time:tu


----------



## toastman (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's a couple for ya.

I've been failing a lot at singles recently, but seem to have better success at multi's (well, my failures are closer). Been on holidays. Note that my single PB is still a shocking ~7min (old pochmann, it's "piece recognition" that's killing me). Here's a couple:

Attempted 2 cubes on holiday. NOISY environment, interrupted by 2 phone calls (which I just had to let ring out).
First cube: Off by 3 corners
Second cube: SOLVED!

Tonight, attempt 3 cubes. New memo method. Tried sentences instead of "images", and tried hard to incorporate "rooms" in my flat. THIS HELPED A LOT. Not as strong as "pure images", but for *singles*, probably good enough and way faster. I remembered that Ashlee Simpson was lifting a CoW with a UFo in my kitchen, and that Michael Jackson was cracking a SaFe in my bedroom. But:

1st cube: Corners first. MY DAMN FINGER SLIPPED during a Y-perm... Because I'd JUST LUBED MY MAIN SPEED CUBE AND MY HAND WAS COVERED IN CRAP. Couldn't tell if I'd done a U2 or a U. Guessed... wrongly. Cube a mess.
2nd cube: Edges=cool. FORGOT MY DAMN CORNER MEMO. Seriously, I forgot it. The whole thing. Decided to leave it and try cycling through the alphabet to try and job my memory (try this you MultiBLDers, it helps), but RAGEquitted before I got back to it after the 3rd cube. (Result: solved edges, untouched corners.
3rd cube: Edges=cool. Thought I did a corner wrong. Undid it. Realised I didn't. Re-did it. Un did it. Realised it was another corner. Did it. Got confused. Remembered the rest but RAGE QUITTED.

But... I LOVED EVERY MINUTE OF IT.

Hey Zane, Puddy, Tim, you do realise that technically speaking the Australian Multi-BLD record is only 3 cubes, right? *ducks*.
Hope to see y'all at the next big meet in Melbourne

Now I'm gonna get dronk. I have the scrambles but can't be bothered doing a post-mortem.

I think I'll go back to the basics for a while, particularly doing corners-only solves, which seems to be my weakness.


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> My first ever sub-1 attempt at 3x3 BLD. I was doing the 1st scramble of weekly competition 22 and it was really easy for me. After I got really nice edge memo I decided to go for it and memo the corners very quickly (it worked).



Sorry for replying to a very old post,but even i wanna try this scramble,but somehow i'm not able to find it,can someone please find it for me?


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 5, 2011)

toastman said:


> But... I LOVED EVERY MINUTE OF IT.


This is the main thing. 


> Hey Zane, Puddy, Tim, you do realise that technically speaking the Australian Multi-BLD record is only 3 cubes, right? *ducks*.


You should go for the Australian record then. 


> Hope to see y'all at the next big meet in Melbourne


By "big meet in Melbourne", I assume you mean next competition?



ilikecubing said:


> Sorry for replying to a very old post,but even i wanna try this scramble,but somehow i'm not able to find it,can someone please find it for me?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?21416-Weekly-competition-2010-22


----------



## Jakube (Apr 9, 2011)

4x4x4 BLD DNF: 7:45.89

After stopping the timer I look at the cube, it looked solved, I looked at the timer and jumped for joy (PB is 8:55.90 <-> More than 1 Minute better)
But than I saw, that 2 edges on the back had to be switched. You can see them on the pics: The edges are LB and RB


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 11, 2011)

For some reason, I figured I would try to do my first multi blind earlier today. My time (14:27.38) was pretty bad because I was having trouble with my corner memo since I use tapping. When I lifted my blindfold, all that was off was a flipped edge on the second cube from me memorizing O instead of P - dang, so close! I think I'll stick to regular BLD solves until I get faster and then I'll work on doing more cubes.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 11, 2011)

Failure live 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp4hhGLyt6s


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2011)

toastman said:


> Hey Zane, Puddy, Tim, you do realise that technically speaking the Australian Multi-BLD record is only 3 cubes, right? *ducks*.
> Hope to see y'all at the next big meet in Melbourne


Tim?!?! As in me? I'm not good at multi, my pb is 3/3 
Perhaps you meant Faz. But IMO 0 points in 54 minutes is way cooler than Faz's rubbish OcR


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 12, 2011)

Epic pop during a fast BLD solve. 9 pieces... Probably upload the vid tomorrow. Was trying for a sub 1:20 on vid, just so I have incentive to stay ahead of Ryan for 3BLD.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't know how, but tried a BLD at work with M2 (first try) and was off by a 2flip, the last 2 edges in my memo somehow were flipped ??????? so confused as to how it happened. But im happy to know that I at least got it down, its pretty easy  if M slice is off just shoot it to the place where it is if you do an M2


----------



## pappas (Apr 13, 2011)

44.97 3bld off by a U perm on the U face. No idea where I went wrong. L2 R' D2 U B2 F' D F' L2 B' L' B2 F D B L2 B D B' F L D F' D U'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 13, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Don't know how, but tried a BLD at work with M2 (first try) and was off by a 2flip, the last 2 edges in my memo somehow were flipped ??????? so confused as to how it happened. But im happy to know that I at least got it down, its pretty easy  if M slice is off just shoot it to the place where it is if you do an M2


 
do you shoot to either sticker on M slice targets or do you do Pochmann was of just doing the easy targets and maybe flipping a few edges at the end. Cause if you only shoot to the easy targets you memo from UB/UF/DB and not where the sticker actually belongs, otherwise all edges after it will be flipped. Happened to me on my first few attempts.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I shoot to the correct sticker, I don't shoot it to a "piece". Unfortunately I can't reconstruct the solve because it was a hand scramble at work.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 13, 2011)

right, but for BU do you use a different alg or just M2 and flip it later? You need to memo from where you shoot to for the M slice, regardless of where the sticker belongs (if it will be flipped at the end)


----------



## EricReese (Apr 13, 2011)

If M slice is off, If the piece needs to go to say..FU (lol) I would shoot it to BD while still using the memo letter from the original FU sticker, right?


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 14, 2011)

right, but to shoot to FU you're not using U2 M' U2 M' right? Cause if you are you'll DNF.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought UF was U2 M' U2 M' ?? my alg sheet says FU is the F E R U R' E' one?


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 14, 2011)

then you're edge flip was not caused by what I'm describing. Carry on.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 16, 2011)

Went for an 8 cube multi attempt for weekly comp 15. Memo was 10:55. 
I gave up on the third cube because I kept getting the moves of two simple algs mixed up/together: U M' U2 M U and M U M' U2 M U M'.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 16, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Went for an 8 cube multi attempt for weekly comp 15. Memo was *10:55. *
> I gave up on the third cube because I kept getting the moves of two simple algs mixed up/together: U M' U2 M U and M U M' U2 M U M'.


 
Wut.
Nice memo time :tu


----------



## Micael (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea, awesome memo time Zane :tu. Looks like you could sub 20min 8 cubes. I am not aware of anybody who ever did this yet.


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 17, 2011)

Decided to see how I'd do with an average of 12...results... 0/12

All solves were off by either a 3-cycle or an R-perm...so frustrating!!!



Times were all sub-4 though...so at least some good came from it...


----------



## Kynit (Apr 17, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> Decided to see how I'd do with an average of 12...results... 0/12
> 
> All solves were off by either a 3-cycle or an R-perm...so frustrating!!!
> 
> ...


 
Any practice is good practice, of course


----------



## Julian (Apr 17, 2011)

3 DNFs at Toronto Spring


----------



## TMOY (Apr 19, 2011)

Multi at Diñs Open: 3/8 in 53.xx

First official attempt at 8 cubes. I wanted to see if I could fit them in one hour, at least I succeeded in that.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 19, 2011)

Finish memo...
look at cube before donning blindfold, ???? buffer piece is different from memo???

:fp memo'd holding the cube in the wrong orientation :fp

On a positive note: this means that I do not reference to centers at all during memo.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 20, 2011)

5/8 (16:47.40)[9:05]. 

I think 8 is my new favourite number of cubes.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 21, 2011)

DNF(1:50.04)

Woah, fastest attempt I have ever done afaik. Off by 2 2-cycles of edges. I recognized during execution that I had missed something during memo, but had no way of figuring out what it was mid-solve.


----------



## RTh (Apr 21, 2011)

Just today I did my first attempt to multiblind with letter pairing memo. Also 3rd solve I've ever done with this memo. Was hard to memo (about 9 minutes) because I was surrounded by people, but DNF the second cube by a R-Perm. So close >.< Counted the number of sequences so I didn't even know that I had to do a parity fix.

Well, good for me anyway. Doing a memo and having to go sticker by sticker to remember the letters I assigned and still solve one cube is a total success.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 21, 2011)

First attempt at multi BLD for the weekly comp: on both cubes I mess up a Y-perm...


----------



## Micael (Apr 24, 2011)

multi 26/30 in 3:01:24 (2:17:38)
Looks like I messed few cubes early in execution because I was too nervous, it was 6/10 on first 10 cubes executed. Difficult, but not insane.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 24, 2011)

wtf Micael
and where do you get so many cubes


----------



## EricReese (Apr 24, 2011)

DNF'd all my solves at Cornell, and one of the scrambles had a corner twist, with 4 corner targets, and an edge solved already

Somehow forgot where I was in the Y perm because I was focusing on what was next in my memo <_<


----------



## Micael (Apr 25, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> wtf Micael
> and where do you get so many cubes


 
Actually, I don't have enough cube...


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 29, 2011)

Micael said:


> multi 26/30 in 3:01:24 (2:17:38)
> Looks like I messed few cubes early in execution because I was too nervous, it was 6/10 on first 10 cubes executed. Difficult, but not insane.


Very nice attempt, 26 is still really good! :tu


----------



## Julian (Apr 30, 2011)

0/2 on my first multi attempt, 8:34.70 

Went VERY slow. Done with letter pairs/sentences/phrases/images/scenes/what-have-you, no rooms or journey. Audio on one set of corners.
I guess I was going too slow for the audio, I memo'd LSMA for the first part, and executed LISMA, because that's how it sounded :/ 3 corners off.

The second cube had 2 flipped edges (the buffer was solved). No idea why, memo was rock solid.

Was training for 4BLD memoing.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 30, 2011)

First attempt at M2 not sighted (I think?)

This new memo system/execution when its M2 off is still a little weird for me

6:27.30 DNF. At first I thought I had a success because I was only seeing the Yellow/blue/red faces and was pleased, but then I rotated the cube and saw that I was off by a pure 2flip in BL and BD pieces. Oh well.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 1, 2011)

1:17.76 DNF off by headlights twist. L2 U' R' L B' R' U' F B2 L2 F2 B' L F L R2 D2 L F2 U' R' L2 U R2 D2

WOuld have been pb by 7 seconds.


----------



## Rpotts (May 2, 2011)

T_T Just failed the setdown on a 2flip at the very end of my solve.

Had to do R2 U' and I did U' R2 so I ended up DNF'ing by 4 moves. 2:42 would've been PB by 14 seconds 

4 DNFs today.


----------



## Zane_C (May 2, 2011)

Not cubing: 96/100 random digits memorised in 4:05. 
I either missed the last four digits, of I completely forgot them. Afterwards, when I looked at the original numbers, I didn't even recognise the images that the last four digits formed.


----------



## toastman (May 3, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Not cubing: 96/100 random digits memorised in 4:05.
> I either missed the last four digits, of I completely forgot them. Afterwards, when I looked at the original numbers, I didn't even recognise the images that the last four digits formed.


 
Hey Zane. This is off topic, but do you (or anyone else) do playing-card memo? Should have the same "entropy" as 3 scrambled cubes. I'd love to do this some day but am focussing on a few other things right now.

While I'm here, what method do you use to "encode" the numbers (A=1..J=10, or Major System or something else?)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2011)

toastman said:


> Hey Zane. This is off topic, but do you (or anyone else) do playing-card memo? Should have the same "entropy" as 3 scrambled cubes. I'd love to do this some day but am focussing on a few other things right now.
> 
> While I'm here, what method do you use to "encode" the numbers (A=1..J=10, or Major System or something else?)


 
Several of us have tried it. When I've done it, I just encoded the rank they way you suggested, and then the suit with a second letter (Spade, Heart, Club, Diamond), so it was one image per card. I tried doing some fancier things, but eventually went with this instead and it worked okay. I don't think it's really a very good way to do it, but it was an easy way to try. I was pretty slow, I'm afraid.


----------



## Rpotts (May 3, 2011)

Agh another close DNF would-be PB time. Just closed qqtimer, forgot to get the scramble. It was 2:41.11 off by 2flip UF/UB

At the end I had a 4flip of UF/UB/BL/DB

I did z2 then was going to set up to (M' U')4 and I did U2 R', needing just R', leaving me with 2 flipped edges.


----------



## Zane_C (May 3, 2011)

toastman said:


> Hey Zane. This is off topic, but do you (or anyone else) do playing-card memo? Should have the same "entropy" as 3 scrambled cubes. I'd love to do this some day but am focussing on a few other things right now.
> 
> While I'm here, what method do you use to "encode" the numbers (A=1..J=10, or Major System or something else?)



I've tried card memorising a few times, I do it how Mike suggests. 
For those that use letter pairs for cubing, 1 image per card means it's more like memorising 5 cubes - because you are storing 2 bits of information per card; the number/title and the suit.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I've tried card memorising a few times, I do it how Mike suggests.
> For those that use letter pairs for cubing, 1 image per card means it's more like memorising 5 cubes - because you are storing 2 bits of information per card; the number/title and the suit.


 
Right - it's really quite inefficient. If I were to get serious with it, I would obviously find another method.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 3, 2011)

10/11 in 50:30.48

The 1 cube off was that I did antisune pure corner twist, when I needed to do sune. REVIEWING TAKES SO LONG. UGH. Horrible feeling multi attempt. Everything was slow. This was my last multi practice at home until my May 14th competition.

Edit- The only good thing I can say about this attempt was that my execution was fairly nice, and that I further developed my flipped edges/twisted corners. It's a very very nice system, foolproof, assuming I can recall the image. Need to work on my sune/antisune twist though, haven't thought of what to do with that yet...perhaps the image will spin in place CW or CCW...


----------



## MrMoney (May 4, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Right - it's really quite inefficient. If I were to get serious with it, I would obviously find another method.


 
WOW that is inefficient, and unneccecary too! I am more then happy to share my method for deck of cards BLD. I have not looked up on the internet if the method has any name, as I have devised it on my own. It is a simple method where each card is represented by an image.

C = clubs
H = hearts
S = spades
D = diamons

Remember: CHaSeD if you cannot think of the order. Each card will start with the letter of its suit, and will be followed by a consonant representing the numbers 1-10.

The consonants I use:

1: t, d
2: n
3: m
4: r
5: l
6: sj, sh, ch
7: g, k
8: f, v
9: p, b
10: s, z

Club Ace = C..T... And we fill in vocals so it becomes a word. C..T... = Cat
Club 2 = C...N... = Can
Club 3 = Comb
Club 4 = Car
Club 5 = Coal

For hearts we can take:

H 1 = Hat
H 2 = Hen
H 3 = Ham
H 4 = Hare

S 1 = Suit
S 2 = Sun
S 3 = Sam
S 4 = Sara
S 5 = Sail

D 1 = Data
D 2 = Dane
D 3 = Dime
D 4 = Door

You get the idea. Now J, Q & K are abit more tricksy. I Use other images for those.

C Jack = A club
H Jack = A heart
S Jack = A spade
D Jack = A diamond

Now that is easy, isent it? Just remember the suit.

For Q & K I remember couples I know. Q & K of hearts is my wife and me. Q & K of spades is mom and dad etc. You get it.

Hope this helps, all you wacked bld people


----------



## aronpm (May 4, 2011)

You called his method (and mine too) inefficient but it uses 1 card per image just like yours.

I think Ben Pridmore uses 3 cards per image, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## MrMoney (May 4, 2011)

Ben Pridmore uses the Pridmore system, creating an image per two cards = 52 * 52 = 2704 images in total. This method is useable in random digits as well as binary.

My method is ALOT easier to learn and to memo, by far. The efficiency cannot be measured in only number of cards per image, as this number too huge. Only about 4-5 people in the world use 2 card = image methods, the rest just cluster.


----------



## aronpm (May 4, 2011)

Oops, my bad 

Also, is it really only 4-5 people? That seems pretty low to me, but maybe it's more difficult than I expect to memorize the images.


----------



## MrMoney (May 4, 2011)

That was the report I heard from the last Memo championship, but more and more are seriously looking into it. The Major system has been dominant thus far, but obviously what Ben is doing is working out pretty nicely ^^

But hey, you guys are doing well too, so maybe that method of yours is not so bad. I was just thinking that my method must be easier for newbs wanting to learn 

xoxo Aron. How is your MBLD? Doing any more big attempts?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Ben Pridmore uses the Pridmore system, creating an image per two cards = 52 * 52 = 2704 images in total. This method is useable in random digits as well as binary.
> 
> My method is ALOT easier to learn and to memo, by far. The efficiency cannot be measured in only number of cards per image, as this number too huge. Only about 4-5 people in the world use 2 card = image methods, the rest just cluster.


 
I disagree that it's too huge. It really wasn't hard to come up with my 576 image system; multiplying that by five is really not that much harder. The hard part is coming up with the images; the easy part is memorizing them.

And what do you mean by "clustering"? I'm not familiar with that term. It sounds interesting.


----------



## MrMoney (May 4, 2011)

I would say it is too huge for anyone else but those who actually wish to participate in the world championships. You can easily get to 2-3 minutes with just a "normal" system, no extra effort.

That said, the Pridmore system is EASY Mike  Easy in terms of you not having to come up with images, you create them with the material you have! The system is based on Konsonant - Vocal - Konsonant created in this fashion: The suits (16 combinations) give the first consonant. The first rank of the cardpair gives the vocal (13 different vocals) and the last rank gives the last consonant. club/club 4 A = KOT (a place you put shiz in).

Same conscept (but easier) for random digits and binary.

Random digits: 3 digits memoed in one image. First digit (10 combos) gives Consonant, second digit (10) gives vocal, last digit gives last consonant (1000 combinations)

Binary: 10 digits in one image. First 4 binary (16 variants) Con, middle 3 binary (8 variants) voc, last 3 binary (8 variants) last consonant (1024 combinations).

Sorry for typing like this, I am at work and my boss is lurking ^^

I think you guys could learn it without much difficulties. I use it for remembering binary


----------



## MrMoney (May 4, 2011)

And remember, the images for cards just gets recycled and used in everything else too! So you need jus the total of 2704 images


----------



## aronpm (May 4, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> And what do you mean by "clustering"? I'm not familiar with that term. It sounds interesting.


I think it's the term for putting together sounds to make a word.



MrMoney said:


> But hey, you guys are doing well too, so maybe that method of yours is not so bad. I was just thinking that my method must be easier for newbs wanting to learn
> 
> xoxo Aron. How is your MBLD? Doing any more big attempts?


I wouldn't say I'm doing well, I haven't done it in a while but my last time was about 8 minutes. Only my third try though.

And I'm still on my break from cubing since my last comp in late January


----------



## MrMoney (May 4, 2011)

It is hard when you push yourself to that extent that you only require the best EVERY TIME bro... In the end you burn the candle at both ends and just get sick of the whole thing. This happends to me all the time as I always wish to be the best in every frikken sport/hobby/interest. Whether it be pro-Counter Strike player, the drums, school or other stuff.

We have to learn to chill about some failures. I am glad you are on a break, but please come back soon, we miss seeing your attempts and results


----------



## MrMoney (May 4, 2011)

I think most of you guys use PVO / PO systems for MBLD, am I right? There you have a strict order of the person doing something to someone.

I do not do that. I use a clustering system in which I place many objects in each location (2-4) and let them interact. I never seem to forget the order as my brain sees the images either on top of eachother, sideways or by size. In that way I have something happening in each location to remember the images. A cube for me can mean 2-max 5 locations on my route.


----------



## tim (May 4, 2011)

I'm also a bit into card memorizing. I just mapped each of my 48 images to one card and created 4 new images for the rest - i tried to use categories to make learning the connection between playing card and image easier (hearts are living objects for example). My PB is 1:5x and i haven't made a single mistake since i started memorizing cards (up to now that's about 20 attempts) .
I've considered learning 576 images for the cube, but i would never learn a two card system for card memorizing. That's just not worth the effort. Sub-1 should be easy with just one image per card.

btw. I believe Ben Pridmore also uses PVO, so he has more like 51 * 52 * 3 = 7956 "images".


----------



## tim (May 4, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> I think most of you guys use PVO / PO systems for MBLD, am I right? There you have a strict order of the person doing something to someone.
> 
> I do not do that. I use a clustering system in which I place many objects in each location (2-4) and let them interact. I never seem to forget the order as my brain sees the images either on top of eachother, sideways or by size.


 
For me it's a mixture of both worlds. It really depends on the images. Sometimes i combine them to a small story, sometimes i just use my prememorized actions.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> I think most of you guys use PVO / PO systems for MBLD, am I right? There you have a strict order of the person doing something to someone.


I've often been tempted to do this, but I never have. It seems like it would be potentially better.



MrMoney said:


> I use a clustering system in which I place many objects in each location (2-4) and let them interact. I never seem to forget the order as my brain sees the images either on top of eachother, sideways or by size. In that way I have something happening in each location to remember the images. A cube for me can mean 2-max 5 locations on my route.


I've always done exactly this with my images and locations. I just never knew it was called "clustering". For me in multi, a cube takes 2 to 4 locations: 2 if there are no flipped-in-place edges or twisted corners, 3 if there are misoriented edges or misoriented corners, but not both, or 4 if there are both.

And I can see where the Pridmore system is easy to learn, but I wonder what you do when you come up with nonsense words? Just make up something that sounds close? I'd think a lot of the words generated would be nonsense words.


----------



## toastman (May 5, 2011)

Wow, am loving this thread even though we're getting way off topic. OK, here's 2 methods I'm toying with, based on "What's the least amount of changes I need to make to my cube memo system to measure cards, whilst being efficient".

For the record, I use letter pairs in SVO, (Adam Ant Arches Around an Armoured Armadillo / Billy Bunter Brick-Builds Ball Bearings), so it's six-letters per image. Now, bear with me. This is how I try to encode 5 cards in 6 images.
Classify all suits as "Blunt" or "Pointy". Clubs and Hearts are "Blunt", Diamonds and Spades are "Pointy". Now encode:
A=Ace of blunt. B=2 of blunt. C=3 of blunt.... M=King of Blunt, N=Ace of Pointy, O=2 of Pointy ... Z=King of Pointy.
Encode 5 cards in your image. Then convert the colours to binary, Black=0 Red=1. Convert to a number (0-31) and encode this as your last letter (Yes, I know I only have 26 letters. Hold on). Encode that as an image. Stick it in a location. Do this 10 times (with 2 cards left over), you've memoed the deck. Takes about the same amount of "space" as 3 cubes if done this way

Worked example (Apologies in advance if I make any mistakes):
3-Diamonds, 10-Spades, 8-Clubs, Q-Hearts, 3-Spades
3D = Sharp, Letter P
10S = Sharp, Letter W
8C = Blunt, Letter H
QH = Blunt, Letter L
3S = Sharp, Letter P
Colors, Red, Black, Black, Red, Black = 10010 = 18 = R

MEMO: PWHLPR = Paul Whitehouse HeaLs (like a healer in world of warcraft) a plate of Pickled Radish

DISCLAIMER: I can't yet actually do this! ~ The good news is to get fast, I just need to "rote-learn" about 83 things (Card/letter association, and binary encoding of suits), rather than 2704 brand new images. If I can, then speed cards may be fun.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Second method not thought through yet or practiced seriously:
C=Blue, D=Green, H=Red, S=Yellow (Blues Club, Green with Envy of diamonds, Red Heart, It's Yellow to call someone a Spade)

Ace = A, 2 = B ... 10 = T (T for Ten), Jack=J, Queen=Q or R, King=K. Do a similar image, but colour each object with it's suit (the top half with the first colour, the second half with the second colour). NB, Queen is Q or R because Q words are a nasty to come up with
Sounds ridiculous, but the memo seems to work. You really need to visualise your picture though, with the colours.

3-Diamonds, 10-Spades, 8-Clubs, Q-Hearts, 3-Spades, A-Hearts
3D = C, Green
10S = T, Yellow
8C = H, Blue
QH = R, Red
3S = C, Yellow
AH = A, Red
Memo = CTHRCA
Charlize Theron (Green skin, yellow clothes) HuRdles (Her pants are blue, her shoes are red) over a Candy Apple (yellow top, red stick)

Six cards per image. Tough and probably #fail.

Again, I've not actually succeeded in memoing a deck yet. Apologies for mistakes. Remember, my goal is "Come up with a way of memoing cards with as little extra work as possible". Thanks you all for your feedback above!


----------



## Sakarie (May 5, 2011)

Yesterday, dnf 5x5 with a threecycle of corners... That sucked.

Today, I had a funny failure. I scrambled to 3x3, took one in each hand, and memoed one threecycle in the right hand, one in the left hand, and then took turns between the hands. Then I solved just like I memo'ed, one algorithm in right hand, and the next one in the left hand. 

Result; a threecycle edges wrong in the left hand and everything totally wrong in the other hand (cube rotation wrong). But it was kind of fun, but hard.


----------



## aronpm (May 6, 2011)

Wtf Zane :O


----------



## riffz (May 7, 2011)

Bed Pridmore describing his system:

http://www.fuzz2buzz.com/en/blogs/j...ory-system-world-memory-champion-ben-pridmore

If I ever got into cards seriously I suppose I would create images for 2 cards instead of 1, but I doubt I ever will.


----------



## Xishem (May 8, 2011)

At Kansas Cube Off, I got a 2:20 success. I was psyched, but it turned out that it was a DNF, because there was a miscommunication. Ah well. I still got second with a 3:18 something.


----------



## joey (May 8, 2011)

Why was it a DNF?


----------



## Julian (May 8, 2011)

3 DNFs at UGOS  Second comp in a row.


----------



## AJ Blair (May 8, 2011)

joey said:


> Why was it a DNF?


 
He dnf'd the solve before...bad...then was handed the cube without it being solved...it was left in the condition it was in at the end of the previous solve...I DNF'd all three of my solves too...that's 3 competitions without a success now...


----------



## Tim Major (May 8, 2011)

9 comp 3BLD DNFs now, no successes, 5 off by 3 pieces or less. 
Yesterday;
DNF, 2 twisted corners, 2 2swaps of edges, and M2 (maybe a move wrong in parity/last few corners).
DNF, 3cycle of edges. I couldn't remember.

Now this is the most frustrating one. I memo'd edges in about 20s, which is great for me, it was easy to remember, and I still do ([JL][ED][NP][SV][RB][HP], Chalupas for Ed? Nope, he has to save the rabbi. He isn't happy.)
Corners were a pain, they just wouldn't stick in memory. I use audio for corners, so it'd take me <10s if I could do it 1pass, but they were mostly bad pairs like WH and IU (hard to make different sounds), and this took a lot of effort to memorise. Total memo time was 49s, my PB of 1:42 had 40s memo. I executed fairly well, no pauses until the last few edge letter pairs, where I got ahead of myself, and executed before thinking the memo over in my head. I lost track of where I was up to, but I was fairly sure I'd just done [RB]. I had a mind blank for about 10s, so I went through every sticker, trying to see which ones I'd already used. After about a minute searching the cube, I gave up, took off the blindfold, saw UF first, as one of the unsolved pieces and remember "not happy [HP]".

Very disappointing. And Faz/Zane said I got to the last 3 edges at like 2:10~ D:


----------



## Zane_C (May 8, 2011)




----------



## RyanReese09 (May 8, 2011)

Distastrous 4bld attempt. Memo for centers went ok-ish for first time. Wasn't too bad.

EDGES ARE RIDICULOUS. Memo'd centers in 8 minutes, spent the next 44 minutes doing edges. Kept screwing up something and then when I started doing execution I undid the l slice thing wrong (decided to execute as :corners, edges, centers) on literally my 2nd edge and I knew it so I just DNFd.

That was pathetic. Very discouraging. Very.


----------



## Julian (May 8, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Distastrous 4bld attempt. Memo for centers went ok-ish for first time. Wasn't too bad.
> 
> EDGES ARE RIDICULOUS. Memo'd centers in 8 minutes, spent the next 44 minutes doing edges. Kept screwing up something and then when I started doing execution I undid the l slice thing wrong (decided to execute as :corners, edges, centers) on literally my 2nd edge and I knew it so I just DNFd.
> 
> That was pathetic. Very discouraging. Very.


I just did almost the exact same thing, but with written memo. Centers went fine, but after about 4 edges, centers were still solved, but nothing else corresponded was what I had written down.


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2011)

Zane_C said:


>


 
Ahaha that's hilarious.


----------



## tim (May 12, 2011)

9/10 in 27:07 (17min memo). I messed up a setup move on my sixth cube :/.


----------



## Xishem (May 12, 2011)

tim said:


> 9/10 in 27:07 (17min memo). I messed up a setup move on my sixth cube :/.


 
Wow. What? That's fast.


----------



## lucarubik (May 12, 2011)

i finally had a pop while BLD!
It was before the last move of a cube of a /9 multibld
i found the edge and put it correctly!
but i didnt want to risk so it was +2
at the end 8/9 in 56


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2011)

tim said:


> 9/10 in 27:07 (17min memo). I messed up a setup move on my sixth cube :/.


 
Wow! When I said you could do it, I guess I meant that I thought there was a good chance that you would be the first one to do it (24/24 in an hour). There are a few others that might really beat you to it these days (Zane and Aron, for instance), but I think if you got hooked again right now and stuck with it, you'd be the first one there.


----------



## cuboy63 (May 13, 2011)

47.xx DNF by two flipped edges and 50.xx DNF by two twisted corners. PB is 52.xx. NR is 1:03.46


----------



## MrMoney (May 13, 2011)

Weekly forum competition, week 19.

5BLD = DNF, DNF, DNF

First two my hands slipped and I could not make the scramble work again. I hate it when I scramble wrong. The third one had a strange pattern I´m hoping you guys recognise. All the pieces were correctly solves, except for 5 sides which each had TWO +-centers wrong. These +-centers were all "opposite" of eachother and not "adjecent". They came in pairs with the same colours (green side had two orange +-centers, orange side had two red +-centers, red side had two green +centers, yellow side had two blue +-centers and blue side had two yellow +-centers). Is this a +-center comm gone wrong or what? It really cannot be my memory doing this


----------



## MrMoney (May 13, 2011)

m´ D´ l D m D´ l´ D is a centersafe commutator right?


----------



## LarsN (May 13, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> m´ D´ l D m D´ l´ D is a centersafe commutator right?


 
It is.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Weekly forum competition, week 19.
> 
> 5BLD = DNF, DNF, DNF


Me too. I just did the third one. It's so sad when that happens.



MrMoney said:


> First two my hands slipped and I could not make the scramble work again. I hate it when I scramble wrong. The third one had a strange pattern I´m hoping you guys recognise. All the pieces were correctly solves, except for 5 sides which each had TWO +-centers wrong. These +-centers were all "opposite" of eachother and not "adjecent". They came in pairs with the same colours (green side had two orange +-centers, orange side had two red +-centers, red side had two green +centers, yellow side had two blue +-centers and blue side had two yellow +-centers). Is this a +-center comm gone wrong or what? It really cannot be my memory doing this


I was going to suggest that it sounds like you might have miscalculated how algs like m´ D´ l D m D´ l´ D work. Then I saw your second post. I wonder if it has something to do with that? If you got confused as to which piece was being affected, it might result in something like that.

I admit I've never had a pattern like that when finishing before.


----------



## MrMoney (May 13, 2011)

I had two cases like that where the cycle included my buffer-face. I was confused while doing them, so that might have been it. Now that I look back, it might have been that. Too bad, would have been my first actual 5BLD solve  (all others = 5-10 pieces wrong).

I love bigbld!


----------



## Sebastien (May 13, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> m´ D´ l D m D´ l´ D is a centersafe commutator right?


 
how could a 3-piece commutator not be center-safe? :S


----------



## MrMoney (May 13, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> how could a 3-piece commutator not be center-safe? :S


 
Sorry Sebastien I was unsure of what the correct term was. I was trying to ask if that type of commutator would influence X-centers as I as still abit unsure about some of them


----------



## cuboy63 (May 14, 2011)

4x4 Blindfolded: 4:44.83 DNF by two centres 

The time is Sub NAR but the cube wasn't solved.


----------



## theace (May 14, 2011)

I just can't get M2 right :| I'm having MAJOR issues keeping track of the M slice. I've tried a lot of things (feet, Rw R, etc) I mess up at some point or the other. I need some MAJOR practice :|


----------



## Xishem (May 14, 2011)

theace said:


> I just can't get M2 right :| I'm having MAJOR issues keeping track of the M slice. I've tried a lot of things (feet, Rw R, etc) I mess up at some point or the other. I need some MAJOR practice :|


 
What memory method are you using?


----------



## theace (May 14, 2011)

Letters. Not really pairs. It's more of a hybrid. I may form a word if the sequence is "phonetic" enough or memo in pairs or even just associate a word or object with a single letter. Corners are visual (tap tappity tap tap tap).


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 15, 2011)

From Park Ridge thread.

Absolutely attrotious competition for me all around. Multi was the worst. Nothing was sticking and memo was going slow. Started review around 33 or something and ended up finishing review at like 53. When I originally memod I just put the cubes down without taking note of their particular order (such a nub mistake) and finding hte order was relaly hard. I must have screwed up hte order to begin with or something because there was hardly anything solved when I went over the time limit. Felt pretty terrible wasting peoples time like that. Pretty fail for my first multi.

From FB chat
"i set the cubes down in wrong order after memo so i had to waste time figuring out which cube went to which room, and get the order set up. and i think i still ****ed that up because like nothin was solved when i ipened my blindfold
i kept setting cubes down cuz i couldnt recall and i knew i was strained for time so i just set them down and wanted to continue on another cube til i remembered"

TO ADD TO THE AMAZING FAIL. 3 DNFs. 2 solves would have won me the competition (crappy 1:40 and 1:50) and then an lolrecalldelay 2:47 or whatever.

I suck so bad.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 15, 2011)

Oh, and here is a picture for alll you lovely folks. Just as I take blindfold off


Spoiler


----------



## amostay2004 (May 15, 2011)

ouch...what happened?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 15, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> ouch...what happened?


 
A combined effort of the strains of competition day (tiring) along with 5 hours sleep, along with me having to drive up there, it being at the end of the competition, and along with about 6 other bld solves that day. I'm not sure how much that contributed but whatever. At Nationals I'll be able to avoid just about all these factors...


----------



## tim (May 16, 2011)

13/15 in 45:35 (28min memo). Meh memo, meh execution, meh everything. I did some random moves on both unsolved cubes when i lost focus... Execution is way too braindead.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 16, 2011)

My second proper 4BLD attempt:

30:17, I was off by 2 centres. 

First attempt was 33 mins, off by 4 edges and 9 centres.


----------



## Mollerz (May 18, 2011)

Just had my first proper attempt at 3BLD after only 3 or 4 hours practice at actual execution. Old Pochmann method with story memo. 8 min memo, 1:30 execution. Missed by 2 edges and 4 corners. I need to work on my corner memory.

EDIT: Failed again. I changed my method to journey method with sticker pairing. Forgot my 2nd corner one but remembered the last so I was off by 6 corners.

3rd attempt, remembered my memo this time which took 5 minutes or so. Thought I had a clean solve but swapped 2 edges and missed 2 corners in a cycle.

NEXT TIME!


----------



## MrMoney (May 19, 2011)

You are close Yttrium, hang in there and soon you will have to post in the BLD accomplishment thread 

Try to reason with your brain and say: Hey, really now, it is roughly 7 corners and 11 edges to remember. Not hard. Cmon brain, memo!

You are on the right path!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

Should go ahead and post this. I was pissed when it happened.

55.xx DNF. 23 memo. No solved edges/no new cycles for edges. 1 solved corner. Did 2 letters for corners, and then I noticed for the entire right layer, I could just z' and E perm. I actually noticed that while memo'ing edges.

I DNFd on corners...I somehow mis-memo'd the letters I had to execute (I presume. I don't want to know how nubbish of a mistake I made)

PB DNF.


----------



## Rpotts (May 19, 2011)

what's the scramble?


----------



## Zane_C (May 22, 2011)

5x5 multi: 0/2 (29:07) 
As usual, memo errors slowed me down a lot. One cube was off by 4 xcenters and the other off by 8 +centers, 4 center centers, and 4 midges.


----------



## Tim Major (May 23, 2011)

Bad luck Zane, hope you try again and get it soon :tu


----------



## toastman (May 24, 2011)

Something strange I got in a DNF on the weekend. Completed all my edges, then R-Perm for parity, started old-Pochmann corners.

I FORGOT HOW TO DO A Y-PERM. Seriously. I'm like WTF? 

Bearing in mind, I can do full PLL, and several times a day, I'll grab the cube on my desk and flick through 10-20 Y, T or J-Perms (trying to improve finger speed). I do at least 100 Y-Perms every day. I can do it slow, fast, whatever.

But, in the middle of a solve, all going well, timer going. I could remember the cube, but I FORGOT HOW TO DO A Y-Perm. Sat there for 30 seconds, and thought it was F, R U2', R', U2.... Realised it was wrong, then I did another one, same incorrect execution before ragequitting.

Does this ever happen do you guys? What the hell is it? And what to do to prevent this?

(For the record, re-scrambled and re-attempted it without a timer, solved the thing fine).


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 24, 2011)

First BLD solve in like a month:
40.27 off by 3 edges 
Fastest attempt ever; I forgot to execute 2 edges even though I memorized them :fp
First scramble of weekly competition 2011-21


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 24, 2011)

1:00.93 success. 1 corner comm in it, executed slow due to awkward LUD moves. FML. Part of BLD race.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 1:00.93 success. 1 corner comm in it, executed slow due to awkward LUD moves. FML. Part of BLD race.


 
I feel your pain. Mine was not as close, 1:04.16, but I had a really bad lockup in it on one corner commutator. I guess if not for the lockup it still would have been above a minute, but it was still close enough that I'm still shaking. I got a 1:08.33 4 solves before it.

There are some really nice scrambles towards the end - aron should really do the rest. Several of those are substantially easier than the scramble he got the 22 on.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 24, 2011)

Yeah I just went in there to see if you had updated your post with any, and noticed you did 20 more! I've done 23 today already. I'm at 68 or 69 or whatever. I plan on hopefully finishing today. My brain can still take some heat. 

I was going to do the rest with corner comms, but I'm not done with my little "project" I have going on, concerning them, so I decided to just do them. Wouldbe nice practice anyway .


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I plan on hopefully finishing today. My brain can still take some heat.


I added another 20 since you checked, but I'm saving the last 10 for tomorrow, in hopes I might do better then. I might do more 3x3x3 BLD solves today, but they'll just be practice solves - they won't count.  (Well, other than the multi for the weekly competition that I'm going to do later tonight.)


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 24, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I added another 20 since you checked,


 
You're trying to kill me aren't you? . 28 left and I'm done the 100.


----------



## Julian (May 25, 2011)

1:38.57 DNF
Made up images instantly, forgot to execute 2 edges 
Probably would have ended up being ~1:45...


----------



## Zane_C (May 25, 2011)

5BLD: DNF(9:11.52) 
2 flipped midges Lol, first weekly comp scramble.


----------



## tim (May 25, 2011)

Woha, nice time Zane!

I just tried a slightly bigger attempt and failed:
12/15 + 5x5x5 in 1:03h. Memo for the 15 cubes was 23 minutes. It would've been a very fast 15 cubes attempt if i had skipped the 5x5x5. But i didn't want to change my plan .
The mistakes on the three cubes were:
- memorized the wrong sticker (=> two disoriented corners)
- forgot to memorize a flipped edge (=> two flipped edges)
- no idea - it was off by a corner 3-cycle and it wasn't a memorization mistake


----------



## Zane_C (May 25, 2011)

23 minutes to memo 15 cubes is impressive, so I'm guessing if you attempted just those cubes the time could've/would've been sub-40? 
What times do you usually get for single 5BLD attempts?


----------



## MrMoney (May 25, 2011)

tim said:


> Woha, nice time Zane!
> 
> I just tried a slightly bigger attempt and failed:
> 12/15 + 5x5x5 in 1:03h. Memo for the 15 cubes was 23 minutes. It would've been a very fast 15 cubes attempt if i had skipped the 5x5x5. But i didn't want to change my plan .
> ...


 
Tim: You are seriously freakish  When is the next biiiig German competition? I want to come but not for a 1day comp :-(


----------



## x-colo-x (May 25, 2011)

4bld 04:07.10	dnf	U Uw Dw B' Dw2 D Lw' Dw2 L R2 Uw F Dw2 R' Bw' Dw Lw F B Lw' Uw2 L Fw2 Lw B' Rw' B Rw2 R' F' Bw2 Rw' R D' B Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw Bw
off by a 3 cycle of wings


----------



## tim (May 25, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 23 minutes to memo 15 cubes is impressive, so I'm guessing if you attempted just those cubes the time could've/would've been sub-40?



Thanks. Yes, it would've been sub-40. I usually need about a minute per cube.



Zane_C said:


> What times do you usually get for single 5BLD attempts?



Usually my times are around 14 to 15 minutes. But this attempt was particularly slow. The center images just didn't stick... 
And another reason for the looong _5x5x5 part_: I went through all 15 cubes before i started memorizing the 5x5x5.



MrMoney said:


> When is the next biiiig German competition? I want to come but not for a 1day comp :-(



I don't know. Probably Aachen Open next year.


----------



## MrMoney (May 25, 2011)

Ramadan Sulejman weekly 21:

MBLD: 13/13 in 59:41 = 13 points

I am mentally wrecked after that MBLD attempt, all those cubes with 3-4 corners twisted in every scramble or buffers in place... The memo was 30min and then refresh for another 15 minutes. This is no good as I will certainly be slower in competition. Need to speed things up but not sure how. This is my 4th(?) week with all 13 cubes success, pluss some 9´ers where I DNF a few cubes. In those attempts I speed up ALOT and that makes my DNF some cubes. I think 3min each cube is perfect and makes me solve the cubes every time.. Whether it is 3 cubes or 13 :S


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Ramadan Sulejman weekly 21:
> 
> MBLD: 13/13 in 59:41 = 13 points


 
Um, I"m sorry, but I think this is the wrong thread. Anyone who considers a 13/13 in regulation time to be a failure is too good for their own good, in my opinion. 

Oh, and congratulations on all your successes.

Oh, and I'm sometimes faster in competition than I am at home; maybe that will happen to you too! I find that it's not the conditions that matter; it's just the day - some days are good and others are bad. For me, there's no telling which days will be good days and which will be bad ones until I actually try a solve. Whether I'm at a competition or not doesn't really seem to matter.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, and I'm sometimes faster in competition than I am at home; maybe that will happen to you too! I find that it's not the conditions that matter; it's just the day - some days are good and others are bad. For me, there's no telling which days will be good days and which will be bad ones until I actually try a solve. Whether I'm at a competition or not doesn't really seem to matter.


 
Perhaps that's me too. The multi competition I went to and failed I got 1:40 and 1:50 BLD DNFs..slow either way you look at it, and the multi went terrible. I'm hoping I have off days too .

My failure-Haven't done a multi since my last competition. Partly Mikes fault ;D.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> My failure-Haven't done a multi since my last competition. Partly Mikes fault ;D.



You're welcome. 

But I guess I can one-up you here by giving my most recent failure from last night (which I did in addition to all those 3x3x3 BLD attempts): 7/11 in 60:00 for the weekly competition. My worst result in ages. I couldn't remember one image for the edges on one cube, and I took the whole time trying to remember it. The other cubes were all really close, though.


----------



## Julian (May 25, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, and I'm sometimes faster in competition than I am at home; maybe that will happen to you too! I find that it's not the conditions that matter; it's just the day - some days are good and others are bad. For me, there's no telling which days will be good days and which will be bad ones until I actually try a solve. Whether I'm at a competition or not doesn't really seem to matter.


I remember you saying recently that you think you do better in competition is because you're well rested; I believe you said you do BLD stuff late at night.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2011)

Julian said:


> I remember you saying recently that you think you do better in competition is because you're well rested; I believe you said you do BLD stuff late at night.


 
Being well-rested mainly helps with speed - I can't be really super fast (relatively speaking, for me) without being well-rested, especially on big attempts (multi or 5x5x5 BLD or bigger). But as for accuracy, even that doesn't seem to matter - I can go without sleep for almost 48 hours and still hit 100% accuracy on a big multi effort, if it's a good day, or I can be very well-rested and still have terrible accuracy, if it's a bad day. It's really surprising to me that this is true.

Oh, and I can even be fast on a 3x3x3 BLD when sleep-deprived; it's only bigger efforts that I can't be fast on if I'm not well-rested.

I did that 7/11 multi last night from 3 to 4 AM. I was definitely sleep-deprived for that one.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 26, 2011)

I'm not saying I don't stay up late, but why do you? Don't you have work in the morning or something?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'm not saying I don't stay up late, but why do you? Don't you have work in the morning or something?


 
Yes I do, I really shouldn't stay up so late. I just can't resist sometimes. I'm going to get some good sleep tonight. Good night.


----------



## MrMoney (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for the support guys! It means so much to me 

My goals for the rest of the week: Do another MBLD attempt (Try 15 cubes for Michael´s race) and try to do 100 BLD solves. I hope I will find the time as I am going to my uncles this weekend. Oh how I love BLD


----------



## Zane_C (May 28, 2011)

I'm getting a lot worse at BLD and will continue to. I want to practice a lot, but school work is getting in my way.

Today for once I actually did a lot of BLD. 
I've been slow with converting pieces to images and after that, the images won't stick.

Earlier today in the multi race, I got 3/5 in 14 minutes. For the weekly comp I gave up after it took me 3 minutes to memo the first 2 cubes of a 4 cube attempt. 

I've DNF'd both 5BLD attempts, the first was 14 minutes and I gave up on the second because I had much difficulty memorising the x-centers.

The only time my images worked was with 4BLD. I only solved 1/3 attempts, a 6 minute success and a 5:xx and 4:11 DNF.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 28, 2011)

5/11 in 54:45.88 on video.

4 off by a 2flip or 2twist
2 off by 2 edges and 2 corners.

Slow and bad. First serious multi since my fail at my last comp. Stupid flipped edges and twisted corners in place. I need an improved system.


----------



## tim (May 28, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> For the weekly comp I gave up after it took me 3 minutes to memo the first 2 cubes of a 4 cube attempt.



Huh? Why? 3 minutes for 2 cubes isn't that bad.



RyanReese09 said:


> Stupid flipped edges and twisted corners in place. I need an improved system.



I hate them, too. I think everyone does. How do you memorize them at the moment?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2011)

tim said:


> Huh? Why? 3 minutes for 2 cubes isn't that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate them, too. I think everyone does. How do you memorize them at the moment?


 
For flipped edges I use 1 letter per image (because chances are there won't be more than 1 flipped). I just place it on the ceiling. But the problem is remembering to look in that location. Most of the time I forget. The one time I did remember in taht multi I had Riachu zap everyone. So I remembered that way.

Right now for corners I just memorize a single letter and place it in the middle of the room and depending on where i setup for the pure twist I'll do headlights or chameleon. Hard to explain and I'm rushed for time.

I'm thinking of doing 1 of 2 things
Safety-Reshoot the twisted via Y/J perm back twisted
2) I hold YO. So say the yellow sticker of the buffer will end up headlights orientation, on the left. I'll memorize B (that sticker is B for my scheme) and then I'll have the D or U sticker of the other twisting piece. So say my DFR needs to be twisted. Say the white sticker of that is on the right. That's T. So I'd make the letter pair image AT (ATlas) in my location. So I could F2 setup. Or R2 setup into chameleon. Hope that makes sense. I'm thinking this option would be much smarter/faster.


----------



## TMOY (May 30, 2011)

Did it ever happen to you ? I just got a 1:24.46 DNF by 1 twisted corner AND 1 flipped edge 

During the execution of corners, one of them twiisted in place by acident (I noticed it but I was not sure if it has actually twisted or not); later in the executon, one edge popped and I put it back the wrong way.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 30, 2011)

Spoiler



I just realized I did a wrong example in my above post. I say B T and my example and I give ATlas as the pair. Meant BooT. Not that anyone noticed/cared about the post but I'm nitpicky


----------



## cmhardw (May 31, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I'm getting a lot worse at BLD and will continue to. I want to practice a lot, but school work is getting in my way.


 
Any practice is good practice. It's days like the ones you just had that make you better. Getting a really awesome solve in BLD does not make you improve. It's the bad days and the horrible DNFs solves that make you improve.

I know that probably sounds weird, but in all my time of BLD cubing I've found this to consistently be true. Do you remember any of your personal best solves from a year or more ago? I don't. But, I still remember most of my really bad DNFs. This is because they taught me how to get better.

Don't lose motivation. Days like this one are what make you better.


----------



## Zane_C (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Chris, I'll especially take note of your last sentence.


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 1, 2011)

Ugh... Guess I broke my weekly streak of 13cubes MBLD....

8/13 in 1:01.35 ... That was horrible. And the thing is, these scrambles were normal and maybe even abit easy. A LOT less twists and flips then last week. I guess it is true that you have good days and bad.

I´m scared. Will probably just try a small MBLD in Sweden, like 10 cubes or so


----------



## Micael (Jun 1, 2011)

Yea, your streak was really incredible. Still a nice effort.

I remember last week, there was twisted pieces everywhere!


----------



## tim (Jun 2, 2011)

18/20 in 56:07 (33min memo)

Messed up a 2-flip algorithm and failed at undoing two corner targets. ARGH!

5x5x5 DNF in 11:33 (5:00 memo). I was off by a center 3-cycle. That would've beaten my old PB by two minutes .


----------



## Xishem (Jun 2, 2011)

tim said:


> 18/20 in 56:07 (33min memo)


:O Wow.

I didn't know that WR performance was a failure now-a-days.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 2, 2011)

hehe, this would still be world record.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 3, 2011)

tim said:


> 18/20 in 56:07 (33min memo)


Woah! That is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 3, 2011)

tim said:


> 18/20 in 56:07 (33min memo)
> 
> Messed up a 2-flip algorithm and failed at undoing two corner targets. ARGH!
> 
> 5x5x5 DNF in 11:33 (5:00 memo). I was off by a center 3-cycle. That would've beaten my old PB by two minutes .


 
Tim you're amazing! Both the multi and the 5x5x5 BLD times are really quite fast! I know you posted this in the failures thread, but both of those attempts are extremely impressive!


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 3, 2011)

Guess I fired you up too much Tim... Hehe. I have no idea how to memo as fast as you, you are waaay beyond more advanced.


----------



## Jakube (Jun 3, 2011)

9/10 in 50:23.78 (~35 min)

It would have been PB, but a little pop destroid it. It was very funny becouse it happened on the second last move and the last moves were R R', so they wouldn´t have been needfully. Reed more in Weekly Chellange 22


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 3, 2011)

Attempting 3x3 multiblind of 2. Fail!!!! Memo was around 15mins long yea I'm bad at it.... and execution was around 5 mins for both cubes. I screwed up the second cube but the first was almost done with 3 corners being needed to switch


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 4, 2011)

tim said:


> 18/20 in 56:07 (33min memo)


 
wat wat wat
2 messed up cubes and still would be WR


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2011)

tim said:


> 18/20 in 56:07 (33min memo)



24/24 is looking more and more achievable! Keep going!


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 4, 2011)

*I hate the Maru 4x4*

Ok, I officially think the Maru 4x4 is a piece of ****. I bought a Maru 4x4 because I heard they were fast and fairly smooth. For the longest time I really agreed with that. That was until I discovered the core mis-alignments.

I just got a core misalignment for the 2nd time on a REALLY fast 4x4x4 BLD solve, also for the second time. The first time around, which was about a week ago, I tried to fix it and failed so I just took a DNF. I was able to get Justin to fix the cube for me, and I asked him how he as able to do it. He showed me about how you have to sort of go along the main axis and just try to get the pieces to fall back into their correct grooves.

Well, for this second lock-up I had it happen right near the beginning of wings on a REALLY good solve (probably a low 5 mins if it would have been successful). Now that I "knew" how to fix it I figured I would try to complete this solve. I tried finding the main axis and tried to sort of maneuver pieces around out of place and see if I could get them to pop back into place. I did this for what felt like a really long time, so I eventually resorted to hitting the U and F faces on that main axis fairly forcefully, and squarely with my palm to see if I could get the pieces to jar into place that way. After trying to force the pieces back into their correct places again, suddenly my cube fell completely to bits... Every single piece popped off the core. I opened my eyes to see 19:09.xx on my timer found that I had literally ripped off one of the center pieces off the core. I hadn't realized, but in my frustration with the cube I was applying much more force than was necessary, and apparently I broke this cube irreparably.

I hate the Maru 4x4. I'm going back to the mini QJ unless anyone has any better recommendations for a 4x4 BLD cube.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 5, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Ok, I officially think the Maru 4x4 is a piece of ****. I bought a Maru 4x4 because I heard they were fast and fairly smooth. For the longest time I really agreed with that. That was until I discovered the core mis-alignments.


 


For a while before MS11, my Maru was starting to feel bad. It started becoming hard to turn (even when lubed) and popped and misaligned once. I've switched to a Dayan 4x4 now, but a mini QJ is probably best unless there's a faster cube that doesn't pop.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2011)

The QJs (and mini QJs - they're really quite similar except for the size) don't really cut corners, which I assume is why they're mostly hated for 4x4x4 speed. But for BLD, cutting corners really isn't very important. So I really believe the QJs (mini or otherwise) are still the best cubes out there for 4x4x4 BLD. They're not bad for speed either, except for the fact that they don't cut corners.

I have no intention of switching from my QJs. I have 5 of them in the house. (3 regular sized, 2 minis)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience, Chris.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 5, 2011)

multi: 4/5 = 3 points in 6:17.83 [3:13 memo]

I missed 1 turn on the third cube, I think. 

I also spent about 15 seconds taking my glasses off and trying to put them on my desk without them falling off


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 5, 2011)

Even your failures are inspiring.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 5, 2011)

3BLD in 59.17... off by 4 flipped wings 
Still my first sub-1 full attempt.


----------



## riffz (Jun 5, 2011)

Is there a reason why the x-cube wouldn't be good for BLD?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 6, 2011)

> Is there a reason why the x-cube wouldn't be good for BLD?


It's fast so it can overshoot. And if it overshoots then you need to corner cut.
When I tried to corner cut on someone else's x cube it popped a lot of pieces.
This is my experience so maybe your x-cube doesn't pop and is really good for BLD.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Sigh*

Tried like 10 bld solves in film, trying to get something better on tape then my 1:24. All DNFs off by minor stuff, except 1, which was 1:00.78, which was a really cool solve, but it was off by a lot of stuff, and the M slice was off, so I must have missed parity or something, but whatever.


----------



## riffz (Jun 6, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> It's fast so it can overshoot. And if it overshoots then you need to corner cut.
> When I tried to corner cut on someone else's x cube it popped a lot of pieces.
> This is my experience so maybe your x-cube doesn't pop and is really good for BLD.


 
Ok. I don't have one so I was asking. Not gonna buy one if mini QJ is better for BLD.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bah. 4x4 bld fail. Time is slow (centers memo'd in 1:45!) but then IRC people kept talking to me about nationals hotel planning junk.

Improvement. Significant amount of centers solved (6 centers off, due to me forgetting the last few images, but I decided to keep going)

Edges, off by a good amount, because I realized that my DBl/r were done wrong earlier in the solve. The DBl was done about 4th pair in, and the DBr was done like 6th in or something, 7th. And I realized I executed the first one incorrectly because when I was figuring out which one was the letter S, I chose the wrong one.

Short version-gave up.

That first success is eluding. only 6 centers solved.

One thing I do want to know. I know corner parity can happen. When that happens should I just leave those two corners unsolved and then after centers are done, do parity alg (Uw2 Rw2 U2 r2 U2 Rw2 Uw2) and then PLL?


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Bah. 4x4 bld fail. Time is slow (centers memo'd in 1:45!) but then IRC people kept talking to me about nationals hotel planning junk.



That's awesome that you're sticking with it, but don't memorize with IRC up at the same time 



RyanReese09 said:


> One thing I do want to know. I know corner parity can happen. When that happens should I just leave those two corners unsolved and then after centers are done, do parity alg (Uw2 Rw2 U2 r2 U2 Rw2 Uw2) and then PLL?


 
Yes, that is a good method. I use the same approach to handle corner parity.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 6, 2011)

9:06.27 5x5 Blindfolded DNF by two flipped midges.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 6, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> That's awesome that you're sticking with it, but don't memorize with IRC up at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a good method. I use the same approach to handle corner parity.


 I'm trying to stick with it because my first 4bld competition is June 18th! I really want a success!


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 8, 2011)

First attempt in multi race: 13/15 (39:58.27)[25:xx]

-2 flipped edges.
-Quite a bit. An edge popped out during the corners of the last cube and I lost where I was in the algorithm. I put the edge back in place and finished the execution, I have a good feeling this is responsible for the DNF.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bad session...



Spoiler



Statistics for 06-09-2011 23:39:41

Cubes Solved: 12/28
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 1:01.60
Standard Deviation: 15.03
Best Time: 48.39
Worst Time: 1:48.95
Individual Times:
1.	49.28	U' R D U' B' F' D R2 B2 L2 B' U2 L' D2 B' L D L2 R2 F' L U2 R2 D' R2
2.	DNF	B2 F' D2 B' D2 L' R2 B L' B' U' B' L' R2 D R2 B F D U B F L' R2 B
3.	DNF	L D U R' D' L U L' R2 D' B2 D' B' R U R' B' F R B L' R B2 F' D2
4.	DNF	D F D2 U' R2 D2 B F' L2 U L R U' B' D' L R B' F L2 R2 D2 U2 B R2
5.	59.47	L2 R B D B2 R' F2 L R2 B2 D U' R2 B' F D' U B' L R2 F2 D L' R2 D'
6.	DNF	L' U R2 F2 U' B2 D U R B F' U2 R' F' D2 B U' R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U L R'
7.	DNF	B2 R' B2 F U L R2 D' B F2 D2 B2 R B' U' L' B2 D L2 R B' F' L2 R2 U'
8.	54.66	L2 F R2 D2 U' B2 F U2 L F L' R' D2 U R' B' D' R2 D2 R D R D2 U' R
9.	DNF	B2 F' R F2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L' R2 D' B' D U2 B F2 D U F' D' U2 B' F D'
10.	DNF	L' R F2 L R D2 U2 B F2 D L' D2 U2 B F' D L D' L2 R D' R D' B' U'
11.	DNF	D' F2 U2 B U L' B2 F D' U2 B' F' D2 L2 R2 D' U' B F U B F R2 F2 R2
12.	DNF	D' L U' B2 F' R2 U L2 R2 B2 F' L' R B' L' B' F' D2 L' D' B2 F' L R2 U2
13.	DNF	L' R2 U2 L' R D' U B' R D2 U2 R B F' L2 R D' R2 D' R2 B R' D2 U B2
14.	59.70	L R2 B' F' D' U2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 L2 D' U F' R' D' R2 B R' U2 B F R'
15.	DNF	L' R' B' U' L R2 D' U' R' F2 U2 L' R2 D' U F' D U2 R2 D' L B' F D L2
16.	57.50	U2 L D' U2 R' D' U' B' D U' F D2 B2 R' D U' L2 U' B D U B' U2 L R
17.	1:02.25	U' R2 D' F2 U R' D B2 D' R B' U B' F' R F2 R' B' U2 L2 R' U' L2 U2 R'
18.	DNF	L' R D' U B F L' D' U' B F' D' B2 L D2 U' R B2 F' D' L' R2 B' U R'
19.	1:00.25	D' U' B' F D R U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' U B' U' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' F' D2
20.	DNF	B2 U' B' D2 L2 U L2 B' L2 R D' U2 B' F2 D' U2 L2 R' B F U' L B' U R2
21.	DNF	L2 B2 F D L' D' U' L2 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 F D B' F U2 B L' R' D2 U' L R2
22.	DNF	U2 L2 R2 B2 U' B L2 D' U L' R2 D U L R D' B' L2 B2 U' L D U B2 F'
23.	1:48.95	B L2 F2 D U B2 D B' L2 R F2 D2 B D U L F' L' R2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' B
24.	55.12	L' R D U2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 R' F R2 D B' F2 D' L' R' F' L' R' D2 L' R' D'
25.	1:05.44	F' D U' F2 L' R D' B U2 L2 R D2 R U B' F D' F2 D R U R' D2 U' R2
26.	DNF	D' R' B2 L2 R B L R2 F' L2 R' F2 R' F R F L' R2 U' L2 R D R2 U L
27.	58.16	L B D' B F2 L' B2 F L' D2 B F' R' B2 D2 L2 R D' L R F2 R F2 D2 U2
28.	48.39	R2 B' D' B' F' R' B' F' D2 L R B D R2 B D L2 U' R2 D R2 D' F2 D U'


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 10, 2011)

Tomas1988 said:


> Bad session...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



free-3 cycles?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 12, 2011)

8:33.xx 5BLD DNF


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 12, 2011)

DNF last night on 4bld. Felt good about it but stuffed up a comm and I knew I screwed up the cube.

I still remeber the cycle. Ulf-Ruf-Rdf.

Simple 8 mover . I knew I should have just rotated to do it.


----------



## tim (Jun 12, 2011)

4/5 in 9:50 (5:30 memo). I must've mistakenly rotated the first cube during edges *argh*.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 13, 2011)

Belongs more in a 'FML Blindfold edition' thread than failures, but 2:01.55, with 35 memo. It's night, and I'm at the country, it's too cold to cube. If I was warm that time would be 1:20-1:30, because I had no recall delays or execution stuff ups, I'm just too cold.
Edge memo, bit NSFW:


Spoiler



VIcious OCarina QueeFing on the SaSsy BuM.


Corner is audio that I've forgotten now.
Urgh.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jun 14, 2011)

DNF (34.89)	D' B F U F' U2 L2 R D U2 F D2 L B2 F2 L R2 F2 L R2 D' B F' L' R2

3 corners...


----------



## insane569 (Jun 14, 2011)

at home i get perfectly fine BLD on 3x3
at dixon open i DNF all 3
the first one i forgot my memo,the second one was off by 3 corners unorientated the 3rd im not sure what i did
keep practicing


----------



## blah (Jun 14, 2011)

12/15

why do i even bother


----------



## aronpm (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol. 9/16 in 38:24.19

I uh, kinda forgot what my "routes" were for cubes 11-15. Got confused between them. And on one cube I solved the wrong first pair and (tried miserably) to fix it using pickup cycles or whatever they are called.

The only one of the 7 cubes that looks remotely close to solved, looks like a common error I make sometimes when doing adjacent 2flip (setup: R2 U2 R' U2 R2)


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 14, 2011)

Damn, what was the memo?


----------



## aronpm (Jun 14, 2011)

22:25


----------



## lucarubik (Jun 15, 2011)

first try on 5x5 BLD, I made all the x centers (i know it couse i filmed myself) but + centers conmutators were harder than i thought, i made them like edges commutators but...:S anyway memo was 30, really easy


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 16, 2011)

Still failing to get an average of 12.

58.49, 57.33, 54.08, 54.61, 52.28, 50.84, 53.05, 51.73, DNF(55.47)[two corners], DNF(1:58.92)[Fixed memo errors, still DNF'd for some reason] = 54.05 mean of 8/10

The last attempt was extremely off-putting, I memorised wrong - so I ended up with odd edges and even corners. 

All well: (54.61), 52.28, (50.84), 53.05, 51.73 = 52.35 = pb.

EDIT: Not at all disappointed with this, but still a fail: 5BLD DNF(10:00.24)[3:45] 
Execution was slowed down by some mistakes, off by a *d'* lol.


----------



## Escher (Jun 17, 2011)

~1:50 solve yesterday at a friends (while baked, in front of an audience of 5)... 
DNFed by 2 twisted corners I'd forgotten about


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 18, 2011)

4x4 Blindfolded: 3:20.19
Off by 3 wings.
Only 12 centre targets.


----------



## toastman (Jun 19, 2011)

ARHG, Annoyed. 3BLD in 4:20.24 FAILED, 2 flipped edges including the buffer.
Excellent scramble too. Not exactly lucky, but very nice.

D2 R' U' B2 R2 L B F' D R' U2 L2 R' F R L2 U' F B2 R2 F' B' L' U D2 

10 edge targets, 6 corner targets. 1 twisted corner, one flipped edge, that I obviously missed. (Pure Old Pochmann. Yeah, I know)
ANNOYED as this would have smashed my PB, set only a week ago, by 1 minute and 15 seconds. Wow.

Using a new Lunhui that I've been playing with. Loosened it way up. Very very fast, never pops, but I overshot a couple of times. 
Memo was a five-word sentence (backed up with loose visualisation) for edges and audio-loop corners.
Am breaking my times down with ctimer into 
first 6-edge memo
2nd 6-edge memo
corner memo
Solve.

Smashed my usual times for all these, if you're interested:
27.01 + 39.50 + 54.32 + 2:19.41 =	4:20.24

Stoked at these numbers. Then again, I've basically put speedsolving on hold for BLD. The only time I solve a 3x3 now is if I'm repairing a failed BLD ready for the next scrample ~. Even at work, when I "fiddle" with a cube, I basically do corners-only BLD practice (as corner memo is my big weakness ATM).

Will stick at it. Man BLD is fun.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jun 19, 2011)

Worst session ever.
Cubes Solved: 19/52
Average: 1:03.57
Best Time: 50.65
Worst Time: 1:18.68


----------



## x-colo-x (Jun 20, 2011)

dnf	L2 D B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F' U' F L F D2 L' B' L B'

:O idiot scramble, 7 edges targets and 3 corners targets


----------



## Jakube (Jun 20, 2011)

x-colo-x said:


> dnf	L2 D B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F' U' F L F D2 L' B' L B'
> 
> :O idiot scramble, 7 edges targets and 3 corners targets


 
So so lucky scramble, I got nearly a sub 1 (1:03.82).


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2011)

5BLD DNF(8:16.30), not by any means close - off by 3 +centers, 7 wings, 4 corners and 4 midges.

Definitely forgot to undo a set-up move or undid it wrong, the 4 midges are off by F'. (I do midges first)


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 21, 2011)

x-colo-x said:


> dnf	L2 D B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F' U' F L F D2 L' B' L B'
> 
> :O idiot scramble, 7 edges targets and 3 corners targets


 
DNF 1:34, 2twisted corners. I twisted them the wrong way. Only 6s better than pb, but that's just because I always have some mental barrier when my corner buffer is solved :/


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2011)

4/5 in 7:17.13, memo was 3:xx.

Last one off by 3 edges.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

7:05.84 5BLD DNF(2:20 memo)

FML


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 21, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 7:05.84 5BLD DNF(2:20 memo)
> 
> FML


2:20 MEMO!!!!!!!!!!! That's spastic.  
Was it close?


----------



## lucarubik (Jun 21, 2011)

how are you gonna memo a 5x5 in less than 3 minits man


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

> 2:20 MEMO!!!!!!!!!!!


It was just a really easy solve. That's all.
Oh, and the solve was of by 3 wings.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry for double posting but I just got a 3:03.96 4BLD DNF by two centres.

FML


----------



## riffz (Jun 21, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> 7:05.84 5BLD DNF(2:20 memo)
> 
> FML


 
:O


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 21, 2011)

> :O


Yeah. I'm still pretty mad.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 22, 2011)

28:32.19 4bld DNF

Off by 2 parity corners I forgot to take care of after the edges, and then 2 swapped edges. Dunno what went wrong there.

Time was so slow because I forgot to include a letter when I was reviewing, so I had to redo my edge memo. Blegh.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 22, 2011)

23:00.94 4bld DNF

Off by 3 cycle wings again.

And the above post, I meant to say 3 cycle wings, I didn't notice the 3rd wing. So yeah, 2 DNFs today off by that. FML.

This was still very slow due to me having to fight out my other DNFs memo. I was stupid as started memo'ing in the same 2 rooms, dunno why I didn't pick from my other 16.......

Right now, when I get my buffer solved, I solve it out by doing a FI comm. Aka if my memo is just R, and then buffer goes solved, I don't know what to do, so I just shoot what should have been R, into another solved piece in that face, aka Q, and then I memo R.

So buffer piece goes to Q, Q to R, and R to solve the buffer. Then I get into new buffer. So I just do a face interchange comm. Is this bad? I didn't know how to approach the situation until today. This led me to screwing up less in this phase of the solve.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 22, 2011)

If A is your buffer and you have to shoot to Q and and Q will solve your buffer, then shoot Q to an unsolved spot on U.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 22, 2011)

What if there is none? How would I remember this?


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 22, 2011)

I there is none than shoot to a random unsolved piece. If your shooting to Q and a ramdon unsolved piece is T than memo QT.


----------



## x-colo-x (Jun 22, 2011)

4bld 4:16.14	DNF	Lw2 Bw L U2 Uw F' Fw' Uw2 R2 B2 U F2 R Bw2 L' U' Dw2 D L' Rw U2 D' L' Fw2 Lw' F2 Bw2 L' D2 B' D2 L D Rw2 U Lw2 D2 L Lw' Rw'
off by 2 centres


----------



## porkynator (Jun 22, 2011)

3/6 in 46:20
My first attempt with more than 3 cubes...
off by:
-2 twisted corners
-2 flipped edges
-3-cycle of edges

I still remember memo...


Spoiler



1) edges: CKIV DBMW ER PNQ
corners: BK THC UNLC

2) edges: YRZS CQVC BTB (flip buffer and DF)
corners: BLMP KJH

3) edges: MTPJ ANUV DED (flip DL and RF)
corners: JENT BRI

4) edges: EWQD CYMV ZBKJ
corners: B ZYKA QPH

5) edges: CLST DOBPJ ZKNZ
corners: UBECO PB (twist buffer and URB; the white sticker is on RBU instead of URB)

6) edges: KAQY DILV SJT
corners: KEPO BCI


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 24, 2011)

17/20 in (52:11.55)[33:39]

I filmed it, but can't be bothered doing a post-mortem on the 3 cubes. 

-2 flipped edges.
- Quite a bit.
- Quite a bit.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 24, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 17/20 in (52:11.55)[33:39]
> 
> I filmed it, but can't be bothered doing a post-mortem on the 3 cubes.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry...this forum is only for humans...you are becoming a machine!


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the complement AJ Blair.

From the goals thread:


Zane_C said:


> 5BLD avg5 - Deadline: Monday 27th June, 12:00am.


It's now 11:55 on Sunday, failed, even while going extremely safe. 

12:30.59, 16:46.20, DNF(12:38.76)[Skipped the execution of an image], 17:19.10, DNF(15:36.96)

The last attempt failed the most by far:

I had a corner A9, and didn't want to risk screwing it up, so I decided to just solve the cycle with OP. 
So what happened? Yes, I screwed up the Y-perm. :fp
When I took off the blindfold at the end, it was off by outer layer turners. NOOOOOOOOO.

I came across a lot of errors with the centers that I had to fix, center memo times were at least doubled.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 26, 2011)

> It's now 11:55 on Sunday, failed, even while going extremely safe.
> 
> 12:30.59, 16:46.20, DNF(12:38.76)[Skipped the execution of an image], 17:19.10, DNF(15:36.96)
> 
> ...



Nice accuracy but I wanna see some sub-9 attempts.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 26, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Nice accuracy but I wanna see some sub-9 attempts.


 
That accuracy is terrible considering the extent of safety involved.

Because I was going over everything to such detail, I en-counted a lot of mistakes that I wouldn't normally fix, thus making my *memo times* barely sub-9. (On the 4th it was actually >10)


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 26, 2011)

> That accuracy is terrible considering the extent of safety involved.
> 
> Because I was going over everything to such detail, I en-counted a lot of mistakes that I wouldn't normally fix, thus making my memo times barely sub-9. (On the 4th it was actually >10)



If you think that kind of accuracy is terrible than what is my 5BLD accuracy?


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 26, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> If you think that kind of accuracy is terrible than what is my 5BLD accuracy?


3/5 is pretty nice accuracy, but as I said:


Zane_C said:


> terrible considering the extent of safety involved.


----------



## toastman (Jun 28, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I had a corner A9, and didn't want to risk screwing it up, so I decided to just solve the cycle with OP.
> So what happened? Yes, I screwed up the Y-perm. :fp
> d.



These are some awesome attempts BTW.

On a recent solve I also screwed up a Y-Perm. It was during distraction. Did my head in. Even though I'd been practicing Y-Perm over and over and over, my mind went blank. I wonder if it's related to how "I can do an alg quickly, but I can't do it slowly".

Haven't quite yet resorted to Hug-hey's old method of counting out 1 to 17 during each turn just yet ~


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 28, 2011)

my first ever full BLD attempt memo was around the 22 minute mar ad full solve was 27:57.23
2 flipped edges 3 corners in wrong place and 2 twisted but overall im happy because i overcame my main problem thanks to chris and mike

much more confident about my next attempt


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 30, 2011)

First multi bld attempt
1/2 in about 16 minutes, 2nd cube was off by 2 twisted corners, grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 1, 2011)

My third close 4BLD success: 32:53 (memo was about 17 mins)

I was off by 3 corners this time. I use 3OP corners but I haven't used it in a while and made a few errors which I noticed, so I had to undo a few cycles. At least *only* 3 corners were wrong.

Centres: Really good for me. First time I've solved all the centres in an attempt 

Edges: Really annoying at times.

Memo was: UN RA HJ KE BX WF LI CG CD TM OD SV S.

When I reached W, I realised I made a mistake at A. I completely forgot about the special cases where if you are an r2 out, the target is also out by an r2. Thank god I managed to undo "HJ KE BX" correctly XD and solved the rest of the edges including parity


----------



## tim (Jul 3, 2011)

7x7x7: 1:12:29 DNF (35 minutes memo) 

The cube was off by 10 centers (inner x-centers + both oblique groups). I'm pretty happy, that i didn't mess up any center commutator.


----------



## Erzz (Jul 4, 2011)

At my first competition:
Solve 1: No memo recall problems, but when I took off the blindfold 2 edges were flipped. Not sure if setup was wrong, or if memo was wrong.
Solve 2: When solving the first corner, thought I did the alg wrong. Tried to fix it. Then realized I didn't do the alg wrong. Failed to fix my fix, so DNFd right there.
Solve 3: Forgot a single letter of my memo, so had to guess. Luckily guessed correctly and got my first ever success.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 6, 2011)

[23:22] <Piecez> 3:11 bld
[23:22] <Piecez> wtf
[23:22] <Piecez> <__<
[23:22] <Piecez> ,3
[23:22] <+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #19609: D' B D F2 L2 B2 F R2 B D2 L2 D2 L' R2 F2 B' R L' F2 U' F' L2 F U' R
[23:24] <Piecez> 1:25 off by a perm
[23:24] <Piecez> ;_;
[23:25] <danszr> 12.62 2h
[23:25] <Piecez> ,3
[23:25] <+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #19610: R U' B2 L' R F' D' U' R B' L' D L2 F2 R2 U2 B' D B' D2 F U' R2 F B2
[23:26] <cuboy63> bye
[23:26] <Julian> bye
[23:27] <Piecez>**** ****
[23:27] <Piecez> 1:13.09 dnf off by 2 flip
[23:27] <Piecez> corner were so easy ;_;


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 6, 2011)

7BLD DNF(1:40:34.09). Off by... a LOT.

Memo was smooth except for the obliques, I have difficulty with them. All up the memo was 55 minutes, the obliques alone took about 25 minutes. :fp

Although I had to fix some memo errors, in the end I made sure my memo was perfect, so I'm certain that the cause was multiple execution errors. What I do know is I kept on finding myself turning the wrong slices, for both centers and wings.


----------



## MrMoney (Jul 6, 2011)

Stupid V-Cube 7... my god big cubes turn horribly! Hate this. Practising obliques before doing an actual attempt. HATE IT.

5BLD: 28:10 2 X-centres wrong. Did a wrong "a9" comm.


----------



## Julian (Jul 7, 2011)

4BLD DNF off by two centers.

Overall was quite a bit faster than my success. The total time was around the same, though, because it took me the longest time to remember what it was that Sarah was beating. Turned out to be an ewok.

EDIT: Just did a postmortem and found that it was a memo error. It was nothing difficult, I just memo'd the wrong letter >.>


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 7, 2011)

1.42.54
2.42.58
3.DNF
4.44.32
5.DNF


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 10, 2011)

DNF(54.98)[2 flipped edges and 3 twisted corners ;_;]


----------



## JasonK (Jul 12, 2011)

First ever attempt at multibld: 0/2 in 12:21.25 

1. L' F' L U2 L B' L2 U2 R2 F' U B' R2 B2 R2 L' B2 F U2 L2 R F2 B' R2 B
2. F D2 F D2 B2 D B' L' D B' R2 U' F2 U' L2 F' U F2 B2 R U' L' F' B U2

Off by 2 flipped edges on each cube :fp


----------



## porkynator (Jul 12, 2011)

First official competition for me, one round, 3 attempts:
1. DNF
2. DNF
3. DNF
:fp
Anyway, it's been a good experience, I placed 2nd in OH (21.80 single, 25.43 avg), 3rd in multi (5/7) and I got good times in 3x3 and 2x2.


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 12, 2011)

doesnt matter, same happened to me and now im NR 1:02


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 14, 2011)

7BLD for weekly comp 28: 

DNF(1:10:05.37)[36:09]

-Probably about 2/3 of the centers are solved.
-Everything on the outer layers (midges, wings, corners) are completely scrambled.

I'm not sure what I did wrong:
About 5 or so minutes into execution, my mind was wondering and I wasn't paying much attention, I finished an inner +center comm and I couldn't remember if I undid the set-up move! 
So I decided to leave it, and just hope that I undid the set-up move. 
When I saw the unsolved cube, I instantly thought back to this commutator, I watched the video back and discovered that I executed the comm correctly and undid the set-up move. I think I'll be able to discover what I did wrong by watching the entire video, but I can't be bothered. 

A positive: 
Memo and execution flowed so much better than last week's attempt. The problem I had last time with the obliques, was caused by me getting confused over which letter scheme I assigned to the obliques (wings or midges). 
When I started big cubes BLD it didn't occur to me that wings could have the same lettering scheme as edges on a 3x3, so last week I changed my scheme so the wing and midge letters match. Thus, eliminating the old oblique problem.


----------



## pappas (Jul 14, 2011)

4BLD dnf 40:19. Off by alot of centres but everything else is solved.  Memo took forevvvvveeeeeerrrr.
EDIT: Will not be trying this again until I have fully memorised every letter pair image. Also congrats zane for just attempting 7bld.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 15, 2011)

Not my failure, but my dad's. 

He has attempted his first full attempts tonight, 0/3 with the closest being off by just 2 flipped edges. 
He's using visual memo and T-perm to execute the entire cube lol, he doesn't want to learn any other algs or a lettering scheme. I think the attempts are around 20 mins.

@ Pappas: Nice to see you doing 4BLD again.


----------



## riffz (Jul 15, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Not my failure, but my dad's.
> 
> He has attempted his first full attempts tonight, 0/3 with the closest being off by just 2 flipped edges.
> He's using visual memo and T-perm to execute the entire cube lol, he doesn't want to learn any other algs or a lettering scheme. I think the attempts are around 20 mins.
> ...


 
T perm for corners? Seems tedious for setup moves. It's awesome that you're teaching him. I've wanted to teach a friend or family member but none have shown enough interest yet.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 16, 2011)

riffz said:


> T perm for corners? Seems tedious for setup moves. It's awesome that you're teaching him. I've wanted to teach a friend or family member but none have shown enough interest yet.


 Yeah the set up moves are tedious, 2 of the 3 DNFs were actually from stuffing up corner set up moves. I told him y-perm will be really easy, but he doesn't want to learn it because "it has too many moves."


----------



## riffz (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha, it's been so long since I started that I forget how daunting long algorithms were to memorize at first.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Yeah the set up moves are tedious, 2 of the 3 DNFs were actually from stuffing up corner set up moves. I told him y-perm will be really easy, but he doesn't want to learn it because "it has too many moves."


 
If he blames age as a hindering factor for learning algs for bld you may use me as a batting argument . On the other hand I also started with Classic Pochmann with 2 J and a T-alg. That was all.


----------



## MrMoney (Jul 18, 2011)

‎5BLD: 24:31 DNF with 3 wings wrong! Darn. But the time is improving as I had about 26 wing targets. Hopefully I will have the time this summer to do an attempt everyday 

Sub-20 is a nice goal to reach 

On a side note: How do you treat inner and outer wing-parity on the 777? Do you solve both sets first and THEN do parity on 0/1/2 or can you do them straight away? I am unsure if they will cause any conflict to eachother. Sorry if this should be obvious, I just do not want to do an attempt and go DO´OH! in the end.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 18, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> ‎5BLD: 24:31 DNF with 3 wings wrong! Darn. But the time is improving as I had about 26 wing targets. Hopefully I will have the time this summer to do an attempt everyday
> 
> Sub-20 is a nice goal to reach
> 
> On a side note: How do you treat inner and outer wing-parity on the 777? Do you solve both sets first and THEN do parity on 0/1/2 or can you do them straight away? I am unsure if they will cause any conflict to eachother. Sorry if this should be obvious, I just do not want to do an attempt and go DO´OH! in the end.


Darn, 3 wings is so close! But as you mentioned, your improvement rate is a big positive. 

I'm by no means a good 7BLDer, but I solve the centers, then after each set of wings I'll do the parity.
-Solve outer wings, then do parity alg if necessary.
-Solve inner wings, then do parity alg if necessary. (Normal parity alg except turn inner slices)


----------



## MrMoney (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Zane, you are a big inspiration-source  I truly love 5BLD while 4BLD stresses me out. 4BLD has become "easy" in the sense that it requires so little memo and I just rush it like a 3BLD resulting in a 35% sucessrate  5BLD is slow and steady


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 18, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I'm by no means a good 7BLDer, but I solve the centers, then after each set of wings I'll do the parity.
> -Solve outer wings, then do parity alg if necessary.
> -Solve inner wings, then do parity alg if necessary. (Normal parity alg except turn inner slices)


 
I do the same. I don't do this for 5BLD (I probably should, but I don't - I save them for last), but on 7BLD I do this.


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 21, 2011)

Is not hard for me to get a sub 40 avg but I dont know, while recording...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 22, 2011)

1/2 multi blind. Second cube was off by two twisted corners


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 22, 2011)

2 attempts today, First was off by a cycle, (when I started edges) corners where all correct though.
Second was way off because I messed up the Edge comm like halfway through


----------



## jorgeskm (Jul 22, 2011)

Lucas, you are improving very fast. I remember when you learnt BLD 7 month ago. 
And you do times about *40 seconds* now.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 23, 2011)

1:36 dnf by two flipped edges . memo was 4x.would have beat my pb by half a minute
and a 2:08 dnf with three solved edges


----------



## chardison1980 (Jul 23, 2011)

GRRR i am constantly having problems with 3x3x3 bld, using pochman, just working on edges, the corners are pre-set, mind you i just started to get into bld solving this past weekend with small successes like only having between 4 and 8 edges to work with but when i bump it up to all the edges i get lost and the cube never gets solved.
i do write my letters in the order they need to shoot to, so i can try to memorize them, usually in batches of 4 or 5, ill get to the end of a string peek to see everything is going good and on the long solves with all the edges i get lost bad.
any helpful hints thoughts or anything else to help. 
i am also putting in 5-8+ hrs a day working on this.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 24, 2011)

Noooooooo, 7BLD DNF(1:08:19.80)

Memo was around 36 minutes, I couldn't resist watching the video to see where I went wrong, off by:

- 8 5x1 center bars.
- 4 midges
- 4 inner wings. 

While executing an inner wing comm, I turned the M slice instead of the inner r slice. :fp
Thus, when I did the wing and midge/corner parity algs, center bars were distorted.

This mistake occurred around 3 minutes before stopping the timer, everything else was solved and all I had left were some inner wings and the corners.


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 24, 2011)

sweet Zane!
hopefully when you get succes it will be sub1 hour


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Noooooooo, 7BLD DNF(1:08:19.80)


Nice - one turn from solved! Now you know you can do this; it's just bad luck so far.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 25, 2011)

Zane nicely done! I know it was a DNF, but being off by only 1 turn is a wonderful effort! Your next solve will surely be a success! Well done!  :tu


----------



## porkynator (Jul 25, 2011)

Avg12 fail:
1:05.79, 1:15.71, DNF(1:16.25), 1:26.96, 1:00.65, 1:02.64, 1:18.54, 1:09.80, 1:11.40

So here i had a 1:11 mean, and a pb avg5 of 1:07.95. I decided to slow down a bit to get an avg12:

Solve 10: 1:52.24
Always better than DNF...

Solve 11: 1:28.41
Awwww too slow! Still better than DNF, but I want a fast avg12!

Solve 12: DNF
Two corners twisted. The scramble had 3 edges and 3 corners misoriented, so hard to memo (I memo twisted corners and flipped edges visually)


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 27, 2011)

2:25.21 DNF by 3 edges
Two and a half seconds off my PB
Sounds are working much better than images for memo


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 28, 2011)

3:53.93 DNF
B' L2 u B' D u' R2 f' B2 L' B F' u F2 R' r u2 r R' u L B' R D F2 R2 u' R' B r2 F' L D2 r R D' U2 r2 R2 D'
3 centres and 4 edges, so I think it was a setup move. Scramble wasn't anything special

EDIT: Should have waited until the end of the day to post stuff. 3:29 DNF by 4 edges - forgot to execute them. 1:20 memo.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 29, 2011)

DNF(43.86) B2 L' R' D2 R F' B U' B' U' B' D' R2 F2 R2 D F' B D' L2 B R D' F' D2 
lol corners
off by a 3-cycle of edges


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 29, 2011)

A couple more close DNFs
3:39.81 [1:31] 3 corners U L' D2 L' B2 D2 U' u' R u r B L u' r' L2 R2 D U' R D R2 r2 F R u L' B2 D f u' r D' U r2 u2 r' D f2 F 
3:45.14 [1:33] 3 centres f' D' F' u' B f F2 R' F' f B' D f' r' F' r' u' F' u' B2 D2 R2 u2 F2 L2 F' r' u2 F2 u F2 u' D U' B R' D u R D'

I really want a sub-WR success today


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 30, 2011)

The really annoying thing about this fail is that I thought it was a success.

4bld, off by 4 edges. And at first glance it looks solved! I went on a dancing hiatus until I noticed that some edges were off.

Upon closer inspection, DFl and FLd(?) were switched, both were orange, thus fooling me. And DLb/BRd were swapped. Bah. Specifically went slow to ensure no mistakes. Could have sworn some centers were done wrongly though.


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 30, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> A couple more close DNFs
> 3:39.81 [1:31] 3 corners U L' D2 L' B2 D2 U' u' R u r B L u' r' L2 R2 D U' R D R2 r2 F R u L' B2 D f u' r D' U r2 u2 r' D f2 F
> 3:45.14 [1:33] 3 centres f' D' F' u' B f F2 R' F' f B' D f' r' F' r' u' F' u' B2 D2 R2 u2 F2 L2 F' r' u2 F2 u F2 u' D U' B R' D u R D'
> 
> I really want a sub-WR success today


 
Well you Got it!


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 31, 2011)

DNF DNF 51.88 at barcelona summer open
2 DNFs on 4BLD (second one really funny)
and only 6/8 on multiBLD (51 minits going safety)
I couldnt sleep too much cubes were hard and I got nervous of course
at murcia I made 3 DNFs, at castellón 1:02, here this bad time... hopefully in my next comp...


----------



## porkynator (Aug 2, 2011)

Another DNF sub50: 46.35, two edges flipped
D2 F' B2 U2 R' D' F2 R' D' F' D F' U2 B' U D B2 R' F D2 R D' R U' B'
Easy scramble, memo was:
Edges: WEMDAIUD
Corners: CB QURC

I forgot to memo the flipped edge on BL :fp


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 2, 2011)

DNF 1:24 yesterday, couldn't remember last 2 letter pairs (sat thinking for 10 seconds before DNFing, so likely would've beaten PB of 1:18.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> DNF 1:24 yesterday, couldn't remember last 2 letter pairs (sat thinking for 10 seconds before DNFing, so likely would've beaten PB of 1:18.



what's your method Tim?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

4bld 2nd attempt at GSO. 3:48 DNF. Would have been nice to back up the WR with another sub-4, but I did the interchange move in the last centre comm the same way twice, so I was out by 4 blocks of centres and 4 edges.
5bld was a completely scrambled cube. 11:xx. I think I missed half a corner comm out or something stupid.
3bld I got a 3:25 success to start . I memoed and found I had corner parity only, so I reviewed about 5 times more, getting the same results each time. Eventually I figured it out and solved. Then my brain was too full of memo to do the other attempts well. In the final I had to 1:44 safety solve on the 3rd attempt.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> 3bld I got a 3:25 success to start . I memoed and found I had corner parity only, so I reviewed about 5 times more, getting the same results each time. Eventually I figured it out and solved. Then my brain was too full of memo to do the other attempts well. In the final I had to 1:44 safety solve on the 3rd attempt.


It's nice to know I'm not the only one who does this kind of thing. 

Congrats again on your WR - you've gotten so fast at big cubes BLD!


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 2, 2011)

2 edge flips and 2 corner twists away from my first bld success.

R2 L2 U' F D L' D' B R2 D B2 F2 L F2 R' B' L' U2 L B U B R2 U2 F

reorient: y
edge memo: WPNF DSL*Q* IBXG
corner memo: tap and CB*B* BAB

the bolded corner should have been a C.
the bolded edge should have been an R.

i also sort of messed up while memoing edges but just went with it.

6:34.81


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 2, 2011)

> 2 edge flips and 2 corner twists away from my first bld success.
> 
> R2 L2 U' F D L' D' B R2 D B2 F2 L F2 R' B' L' U2 L B U B R2 U2 F
> 
> ...



Ooh, nice try. Hopefully you'll get one before Canadian Open.

Btw, what method and what orientation?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 2, 2011)

My failure: I haven't done a single 3BLD solve since my last good solve (58.xy) almost two and a half weeks ago. ='(


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 2, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> My failure: I haven't done a single 3BLD solve since my last good solve (58.xy) almost two and a half weeks ago. ='(


 
Wanna make a deal? No practice for Nats, see which one has the bigger fail/win?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Wanna make a deal? No practice for Nats, see which one has the bigger fail/win?


 
Is MBLD practice allowed? This is tempting, because I'm really just going for any official result, so official fails won't bother me...


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 2, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Ooh, nice try. Hopefully you'll get one before Canadian Open.
> 
> Btw, what method and what orientation?


 
i think ill get it consistently before CO
OP/M2 WR


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 2, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Is MBLD practice allowed? This is tempting, because I'm really just going for any official result, so official fails won't bother me...


 
Depends. I won't be doing any more MBLD attempts (I just can't be bothered) before Nats.

If you want to do MBLD practice, you can, I guess :3.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Depends. I won't be doing any more MBLD attempts (I just can't be bothered) before Nats.
> 
> If you want to do MBLD practice, you can, I guess :3.


 
Cool, 'cause I need it if I want any kind of success officially. But, no 3BLD...


----------



## riffz (Aug 2, 2011)

My failure:

Haven't practiced since my last competition. :fp

I told myself I'd practice lots this summer but I get so carried away with other things that I barely get any in. Oh well.


----------



## Julian (Aug 2, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i think ill get it consistently before CO
> OP/M2 WR


Good luck 
Are you competing in BLD at CO?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 2, 2011)

Julian said:


> Good luck
> Are you competing in BLD at CO?


 
im not registered but ya


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 2, 2011)

First attempt: Scramble F2 R2 D' L' U2 B' D L D' F' R F2 D F2 D2 B' F R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R' B F 

Method: Old Pochmann
z2 Rotation
Corners LDB RDB LFD RFD. Top corners were all in position and misoriented. Front two face forward back two face back.
Edges RW GY WG BO GR BW YR WO. GO and WY to be oriented afterwards
Mistake: I sent BW to BY position in my memo, which resulted in mixing BW BY and BR.
Time: 8:54.45


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 2, 2011)

1/2 multi blind. Off by two twisted corners, this means my last 5 attempts have been off by either, 2 flipped edges, or 2 twisted corners


----------



## Julian (Aug 3, 2011)

10:41.96 DNF 
Off by 2 centers, memo'd a letter wrong :fp
Would have been PB by ~50 seconds.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 3, 2011)

4bld: 4:02.87 (success)

(on a more serious note: dnf 2:40 off by 2 2cycles of wings)


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 3, 2011)

I suck so hard at BLD. Can't even do 2x2. Here's 3 epic fails...


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have had 7 straight solves without solving one cube BLD, does this ever happen to you?


----------



## chardison1980 (Aug 3, 2011)

i have a question, ive started to work on bld with in the last couple weeks, and i and using old poch, for my solves, only using the T-perm, for edges, a short m2 perm to finish ub, and uf, and then using the Y-perm for my corners, 

what is the best way to try and figure out my mistakes, when posting them on here, do i keep track of my scrambles, and post them with either my successes or failures. 
or is there a site i can go to that i can get a random scramble from?
thanks.

i had my first attempt at a full bld solve and DNF, i think i forgot to undo one of my setup moves, on one of my corners.


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 3, 2011)

Normally you can remember your memo long enough to write it down afterwards, you could rescramble and solve it eyes-open to see if it was your memorization or just undoing a setup move.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is a highly structured method you can use to help determine what you did wrong on a DNF solve.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 4, 2011)

DNF in Mac Donalds surrounded by lots of people.

Lol Blake told me That I got the corners right so its a DNF even if I didn't forget two of my targets.

arrg


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 5, 2011)

8:20 DNF (SUCCESSFULLY FASTER!!!)
Failed at a cyclic shift... (one turn)
and didn't do edge flip

Memo(this is so fun haha):
ChEcky (CE)KiBitzers(KB) NaSa (NS) sent the WrongPerson(WP) (E)
GoSh(GS) (AV) PICK JUSTIN!! (PJ) (N) 
UL flipped

my method for memo is so lulz

Is it wrong that I am not feeling depressed by all these DNF's?
1/~30 success rate?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 5, 2011)

Four, 4x4 blind DNF's.....I have not stopped since I learned


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 5, 2011)

NOOOO

2:03.77 BLD, off by a 3 corner cycle. :fp. Almost my first sub 2.


----------



## gbcuber (Aug 6, 2011)

first 4bld attempt ever, off by 6 edges, don't know what I did wrong, but not too shabby for a first attempt


----------



## Julian (Aug 6, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> first 4bld attempt ever, off by 6 edges, don't know what I did wrong, but not too shabby for a first attempt


Post-mortem!


----------



## gbcuber (Aug 6, 2011)

Julian said:


> Post-mortem!


 
Can't, lost the scramble and didn't get a video, but I know I can get a success soon!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 6, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion I'll never get a 4bld success.

23:53.35 (11:0x)

Off by 2 centers. I DID THE EFFIN COMM BACKWARDS. RAWRWRWAWRWARAWR.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 6, 2011)

I finally got my 4BLD success, then got really slow at 3BLD


----------



## Jakube (Aug 6, 2011)

Doning some MultiBLD-practice. Maybe I should not do this by late evening. 

15/20 in 1:32:28 (1:01.54)
2 cubes with each 2 corners flipped
2 cubes with each 2 edges flipped
1 cube off by 3 edges

less points than the attempt some days ago (16/20 in 1:54:04), but much better in time. 

.. Oh, I nearly forgot to add that I used a big route, I just made during this Multi. I put just the LPs at my way to work. This worked surprisingly good.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 7, 2011)

3.39.01 DNF

5edges off - 2 edges flipped - i just couldn't remember. Note toself - slow memo.

4.02.48 DNF

jperm away and 2edges flipped. - that feels worse than a scrambled cube.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 8, 2011)

4BLD. 18:36.xx DNF, I screwed up Y perm...would've had it


----------



## cubernya (Aug 8, 2011)

porkynator said:


> Avg12 fail:
> The scramble had 3 edges misoriented



Not possible...


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 8, 2011)

possible...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2011)

If he meant flipped then no it's not possible.

If he meant a 3cycle edges, then it's possible.

Though "orient" implies flipped, so thus I have to agree with thezcuber.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 8, 2011)

Perform ((M' U')*3 M' U)*2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 on a solved cube and tell me how many pieces are flipped in place.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 8, 2011)

the way i read it is that when he scrambled the cube there was 3 edges in place but flipped, and then the buffer would be flipped when the rest is solved.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Perform ((M' U')*3 M' U)*2 M' U2 M' U2 M2 on a solved cube and tell me how many pieces are flipped in place.


 He never said there were other edges off. So I see no point in what you were trying to show <_<.


vcuber13 said:


> the way i read it is that when he scrambled the cube there was 3 edges in place but flipped, and then the buffer would be flipped when the rest is solved.


 If that were true he would have said 4 edges were flipped then. I don't think people would exclude their buffer as a wrong edge, if it were wrong (wording is bad).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> He never said there were other edges off. So I see no point in what you were trying to show <_<.
> 
> If that were true he would have said 4 edges were flipped then. I don't think people would exclude their buffer as a wrong edge, if it were wrong (wording is bad).


I agree with vcuber13. His specific words were "The scramble had 3 edges misoriented". That clearly means 3 edges which were in place, but flipped. So I had no trouble understanding what he meant; I thought it was quite clear. It's true that from a solving approach perspective, there were 4 edges flipped, but from a perspective of just looking at the scramble, there were only 3.

I'm pretty sure I've described scrambles that way before. It makes it clear what you're dealing with.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I agree with vcuber13. His specific words were "The scramble had 3 edges misoriented". That clearly means 3 edges which were in place, but flipped. So I had no trouble understanding what he meant; I thought it was quite clear. It's true that from a solving approach perspective, there were 4 edges flipped, but from a perspective of just looking at the scramble, there were only 3.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've described scrambles that way before. It makes it clear what you're dealing with.


 
He said he was off 3 misoriented edges. That implies he was looking at the cube after the solving phase. Which as we all know, isn't possible.

I just reread his post, I read it wrong, I assumed he had already done the solve, and was explaining what it was off by, but he said "the scramble had..." which, you are correct, means he had 3 edges flipped in place at the beginning of the scramble.


----------



## Rubikgami (Aug 8, 2011)

3rd attempt at 3x3 Blind. Off by 3 friggen edges  Oh well better than last time  
About 19:00.00 memo
About 8:00.00 execution
About 1:00.00 to try to decide if I had finished
28:01.02 total 
I'll get it sometime


----------



## Rubikgami (Aug 9, 2011)

Probably 11th attempt at 3x3 blind off again by 3 edges  
Had an easy T- Perm parity 
memo - 6:00.00
total - 11:48.62
I'll get it sometime *sigh*
more than two times faster than my last post at least


----------



## Julian (Aug 9, 2011)

Rubikgami said:


> Probably 11th attempt at 3x3 blind off again by 3 edges
> Had an easy T- Perm parity
> memo - 6:00.00
> total - 11:48.62
> ...


Keep trying 

Don't worry, you'll get it.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 17, 2011)

avg5 FAIL:
39.59, 49.93, DNF(1:05.95), 42.94, DNF(50.28)
Anyway 39.59 is PB. Every cloud has got a silver lining


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 20, 2011)

46.56. Before you all go WTF I'll explain.

I was in IRC chatting, forgot to go over to QQtimer again, started memo, execution for corners (comms) went amazingly well. I had just gone over those cases an hour before hand. Everything went fast. Expecting sub1 surely. But then I took off blindfold, and it was success, but I didn't switch tabs.

So I redid the scramble, reviewed edges, rememo'd corners, took about 15s total, and got that.

Just :fp at me forgetting to switch tabs, woulda been fast :-/.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 20, 2011)

17/21 (55:57.86[35:03])

- 2 twisted corners
- 3 cycle of corners
- 3 cycle edges + 1 flipped edge
- 4 edges + 4 corners.

I need to do big multi attempts more often.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 23, 2011)

From the multi race: 14/15 (33:30.61)[19:58]

I was performing this simple corner comm on the 12th cube: UBL > UFL > DFR - x' [L' U' L] D2 [L' U L] D2 x
I'm not sure if I slipped or just wasn't thinking, but I messed up the final insertion and became completely lost.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 24, 2011)

9/18 in 41:55 [26:59 memo]

Two flipped edges (x1)
3 cycle of edges (x3)
3 cycle of corners (x3)
Almost scrambled (x2)


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2011)

Great speed, too bad about the accuracy though...


----------



## x-colo-x (Aug 24, 2011)

5BLD 10:52.20	DNF	D2 Lw Dw Rw R Bw Uw2 L2 Rw Fw R2 Uw B L R2 Uw2 L Rw U' Lw2 F2 Fw2 B Uw D2 Lw Bw Dw Lw2 F' L F D Fw' B' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 D R2 Dw' Lw' B Dw Bw' Rw U' Uw R' Dw F U' Fw2 Dw2 D2 Bw' L R'
 memo finished at ~5, execution error


----------



## Tomas1988 (Aug 24, 2011)

bad session... anyway i'm getting used to a new memo



Spoiler



1.	52.33	D' U2 B D2 L R D2 L' R F2 L R' U L' R' D2 U R2 D U2 B' D2 B L2 R'
2.	46.36	B L D U' L2 U2 R D2 U' L D' U2 F2 L2 R2 B D U' B' D' F2 D B2 L' D
3.	DNF	R2 D B' U B2 L2 R F D' U2 B' F2 R2 D B' F2 R D2 U2 L R' D U' L B'
4.	DNF	R2 B R B' F R' B F2 D' R' D' L' U2 L' R2 B' F2 L R U2 B2 R' B' F' U
5.	DNF	B' F2 U2 R' D2 B L B F D2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 F' L2 R2 B2 F2
6.	DNF	F2 L2 U B2 D' U2 L2 R B2 F' R2 B' F' D2 L' R' F D2 U' B' F' L2 D' U F2
7.	DNF	U2 L2 R' D2 U' B F2 L R B' D' U B F L D2 U2 B' F D2 R' B2 L2 R B
8.	DNF	B' D' L' F U' L B2 L2 B2 L' R2 U2 F R2 U F R' D' U L2 R' D2 U' B' L
9.	DNF	B2 D' R2 D U' B F2 U2 L' R B' L' R B' L2 R' D2 B2 R' B F2 R' D' U' B
10.	54.86	L' R U2 R U B2 R D B F' D U2 F L' D B F' L B' F U2 L' R U R'


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 26, 2011)

2:10.69

I messed up the second edge (M2) (like I put it in the wrong place), and kept going for 4 more letters, then I had to undo everything, fix it, then do everything over again. It would have been my 4th sub 2


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 26, 2011)

2:59.50 4BLD with a pop. Should've been about 10 seconds better. Scramble was ridiculous.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 26, 2011)

I suck at edge comms.

Related note: worth switching from M2 to freestyle (yes I just used that terminology, don't kill me) comms?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 26, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I suck at edge comms.
> 
> Related note: worth switching from M2 to freestyle (yes I just used that terminology, don't kill me) comms?


 
No no never switch, in fact, reverting to pure OP should be awesome .

Jk, I was actually thinking of doing a few edge comms in solves, just simple ones I can see...you'll slow down though Jonny, but whatever.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> No no never switch, in fact, reverting to pure OP should be awesome .
> 
> Jk, I was actually thinking of doing a few edge comms in solves, just simple ones I can see...you'll slow down though Jonny, but whatever.


 
Slowing down is an understatement. I'm going 4+minutes now. Haha.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 26, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Slowing down is an understatement. I'm going 4+minutes now. Haha.


 
If my memo wasn't so darn slow I would be faster than you


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 26, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Slowing down is an understatement. I'm going 4+minutes now. Haha.


 
Really? I just got a 3:05 DNF using edge comms (2 twisted corners and 2 flipped edges).

I guess semi lucky cases though...


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 27, 2011)

5bld at Nationals:
DNF(11:xy), DNF(9:06), DNF(9:08)


----------



## aronpm (Aug 27, 2011)

official solves:
5bld: dnf, dnf, dnf
4bld: dnf (stop after pop), dnf, dnf
3bld: 50, dnf, dnf

Last 3BLD should have been wr easily. Sub10 memo, and it had like 3 solved edges. multi and 3bld tomorrow.


----------



## tim (Aug 27, 2011)

:/

Good luck tomorrow, guys. Just stop failing, please!


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 27, 2011)

tim said:


> Good luck tomorrow, guys. Just stop failing, please!


But it's so hard not to!


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 27, 2011)

aronpm said:


> official solves:
> 5bld: dnf, dnf, dnf
> 4bld: dnf (stop after pop), dnf, dnf
> 3bld: 50, dnf, dnf
> ...



Damn...what went wrong with that last solve?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 27, 2011)

aron please get a WR for 3 blind


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 27, 2011)

1:37.03 

off by 2 twisted corners because I did the BH case wrong


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2011)

My second attempt at speedBLD: DNF (24.53, total time 52:59.56). Off by an N perm.

That makes me 0/2. I'm not very good at this, I'm afraid - I make too many mistakes tracing. At least it was close.

Edit: I figured out what I did wrong. Through sheer stupid carelessness, I miscalculated the AUF - I thought I needed a U2 at the end before the PLL, but I really needed a U. Then to make matters worse, I forgot to do the U2 (that was incorrect anyway) when I actually did the solve. :fp


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 30, 2011)

Grrrr....4BLD. 17:54.xx off by 2 twisted corners...in ways I'm happy I didn't get it I guess, because my camera died half way through....


----------



## Jakube (Aug 31, 2011)

14/15 in 52:29.09(32:58)

I did this for the Weekly Competition 35. 
Cube 11 popped during the last Y-Perm, I put the edge back (but with the wrong orientation) and finished Y-Perm (but of course wrong). 
But good result anyway, I did no memorisation mistakes.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 31, 2011)

2:55.32 dnf..... almost my sub 3 goad but only a twisted corner was left ( i think i twisted it the wrong way....


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 31, 2011)

1 month since my last bld attempt. That is a big failure considering WC is only 6 weeks away :/


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 3, 2011)

20/25 in 58:08.69[34:33]

-3 edges.
-3 corners.
-4 edges.
-2 edges + 3 corners.
-2 edges + 2 corners.

Disappointing, but this was still some very good practice.

After watching the footage, I realised I wasted 1:50 trying to recall a single edge image. I ended up making an incorrect guess, thus being off by 4 edges.


----------



## minime12358 (Sep 3, 2011)

First 4 blind attempt since nats... Ready for the time? Ready for it? This is SO pro! 1:29:27.15! Oh.. wait..
Memo for Centers: Around 3 mins
Memo for Edges: Around 1 hour 15 mins
Memo for Corners: Idk, really quick
Also, DNF. Center memo was slightly off, but everything else was good. Must have really messed up somewhere though cause there were just blobs of correct colors.
Reconstructionish:

u F2 r2 F2 U' u' B f' D R2 B2 u2 L2 R' D' f D2 B' L' r' F' B u' f2 F r B' u B L2 f2 L' U2 f2 L F B2 L u B2
Rotation: z
Memo:

Centers:
IO JE NL QU SP PX FM CT WH 

Problems: 
Missed Cycle: FK PF (Somehow.. That really doesnt make sense)
When memoing, I realized that I put a double P. That was all fine and stuff, so I left it. EXCEPT, I use U2 for centers so the C (replacement of buffer) was a U2 away.

Edges:
GI SX AQ LP HM EU VC FT JW OK RN Q
Ok... I did this around 15 times or so which is why the time is so so so long. The result is actually completely correct.

Corners:
CR XU BK C

Very Quick and correct.

Memo amount:48 letters


----------



## aronpm (Sep 3, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 20/25 in 58:08.69[34:33]


 
wut


----------



## Julian (Sep 3, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 20/25 in 58:08.69[34:33]
> 
> -3 edges.
> -3 corners.
> ...


Wow. I can imagine Mike getting very excited about this


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 3, 2011)

3:04.56 dnf by 2 twisted corners D:

I probably twisted the wrong way..................again.....


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 3, 2011)

2:59.xy DNF. Lost the scramble, because instead of hitting DNF in PPT I hit the x and deleted the solve...

The solve was off by six flipped edges. All execution mistakes. I tried to incorporate Uperms into the solve and got this. Maybe I'll just stick with comms for now...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> 20/25 in 58:08.69[34:33]


 
Wow, so fast. Amazing! And all of the bad ones were at least kind of close.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 4, 2011)

5x5 BLD DNF(7:32.51), memo was slightly over 3:30. Off by: 2 +centers and 3 wings. 
I rushed execution like a mad man , I undid one wing comm.



Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, so fast. Amazing! And all of the bad ones were at least kind of close.


Thanks! Yes, I'm glad there were no cubes completely scrambled.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 4, 2011)

I did my first 2 full 4BLD attempts today. Both were DNF.

The first one was DNF because I started with corners first (only solved 3), then realized that messed up my centers, but still kept going. I also had edge parity, and never learned how to solve it. 

For the second on, I honestly thought I did everything correctly, but I looked at the footage, and my second cycle of the whole solve (centers first), I undid a set up move wrong (It involved shooting to the bottom centers, which I hate  )

I might try another later. The times were both 21's. 15 minute memo, and my x-cube 4 sucks, so I have to go _really really_ slow with it.


----------



## aaronb (Sep 4, 2011)

Always two flipped edges. :fp

I had a 12:xx 3x3BLD attempt, and it would have been a PB by two minutes.


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 4, 2011)

9/10 in 37 off by two fliped edges and 4BLD in 6:57 off by two centers
I found some interesting stuff in my head


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 4, 2011)

first attempt to 2 multi bld and failed of course D:

12:42.18

0/2 cubes solved

1st cube off by 2 edges and 2 corners
2nd cube off by 2 edges and 2 corners -_-


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 5, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-!!

4BLD 15:02

I was 100% sure I memo'd everything correctly. When I took off the blindfolded, everything was unsolved besides the centers. It was a completely scrambled cube with the centers correct. -.-

I looked at the footage, and I found out why. I solve centers first, and my last center case was a switch between 2 oposite centers on U and D. My set-up move was U2 and D2, and I did that, but I forgot to undo it afterwards...... 

:fp


----------



## TMOY (Sep 6, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> my last center case was a switch between 2 oposite centers on U and D. My set-up move was U2 and D2


 
Why not just y2 ? Or better, execute your comm rotated by 180 degrees (which in this case consists only in switching l2 and r2 moves).


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 7, 2011)

Failed 5x5x5 BLD average of 12. Both DNFs were very close. I will certainly try again at some point for another average of 12, but I'll probably wait until after worlds. Still 10/12 accuracy is about 83% which I can be happy with 

13:30.66, 15:24.59, 12:15.59, 16:15.69, 12:29.75, 15:32.00, 15:11.22, 19:10.37, DNF (17:02.72), 18:37.75, DNF, 13:41.07 = DNF


----------



## aronpm (Sep 7, 2011)

5/6 in 7:02.90 [3:57 memo]

The cube was basically scrambled. I have it on video but I'll probably delete it.


----------



## Dene (Sep 7, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 5/6 in 7:02.90 [3:57 memo]
> 
> The cube was basically scrambled. I have it on video but I'll probably delete it.


 
I thought you quit.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 7, 2011)

Dene said:


> I thought you quit.


 
If you were in IRC you'd know otherwise...


----------



## Dene (Sep 7, 2011)

aronpm said:


> If you were in IRC you'd know otherwise...


 
If you kept your word I wouldn't have to know otherwise. Funnily enough when Emily was still here I said you wouldn't be gone for long; I guess I was right


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 8, 2011)

5x5 bld DNF

off by 2 flipped edges


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 11, 2011)

2:42.05 4BLD DNF(off by 2 centre pieces)


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 11, 2011)

3x3sim BLD off by 6 edges :/


----------



## Jakube (Sep 12, 2011)

I was doing some solves for the Blindfolded Race. I just had a PB avg 5: 
*1:23.00, 1:17.77, 1:32.83, 1:18.08, 1:10.32 = 1:19.62*

Then the next solve was a DNF, I put on my glasses and the glasses broke into two pieces.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 13, 2011)

4x4x4 BLD DNF: 5:25.64 (Over a minute better than my PB)

Memo was 2:24, second scramble of the blindfolded race. The scramble was nonlucky, I think.

Off by 2 twisted corners and 2 centers


----------



## aronpm (Sep 13, 2011)

.DNF(41.85), DNF(48.95), DNF(33.30), 45.61, DNF(47.42), 38.75, DNF(38.81), DNF(38.13), DNF(41.94), DNF(40.11)

Solves 31-40 in the bld race.

Just wow, so bad times and accuracy >_> The ~20 solves I did were all this bad, except for a high 28.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 13, 2011)

I would be happy with those "bad times"


----------



## Jakube (Sep 14, 2011)

Jakube said:


> 4x4x4 BLD DNF: 5:25.64 (Over a minute better than my PB)


 
My BigBLD times are improving very fast. 

5x5x5 BLD DNF 14:14.52 [6:51] off by 3 x-centers

edit: 

and the next attempt: DNF 13:53.96 [6:36] off by 3 + centers

edit: 

DNF 13:02.07 [6:14] off by 2 x-centers


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 14, 2011)

2:34.86 4BLD DNF off by 4 centres and 2 wings(all 2-cycles).


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 15, 2011)

you are the best in the world at big cubes BLD arent you?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 15, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> you are the best in the world at big cubes BLD arent you?


aronpm and ville are as fast, if not slightly faster. But yeah he's damn fast anyway


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 15, 2011)

Daniel WR holder clearly best in the world at 4BLD .


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 15, 2011)

but this guy cuboy... is so young and I don't know still improving


----------



## TMOY (Sep 16, 2011)

Today at GL Open, at multi I managed to solve more cubes than all other participants combined and still got a DNF. Just lol.


Spoiler



Me 4/10
Loïc 2/3 (and winner)
Victor 1/6
Everybody else 0/2


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> aronpm and ville are as fast, if not slightly faster. But yeah he's damn fast anyway


 
Zane seems to've overtaken Aron in 5BLD (and multi)


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 16, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> I would be happy with those "bad times"


 
1.start timer
2. pretend to memo in 9 seconds
3. put on blindfold and do turns for 20 seconds
4.????
5.PROFIT


----------



## aronpm (Sep 16, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Zane seems to've overtaken Aron in 5BLD (and multi)


 
We'll see about that >


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 17, 2011)

aronpm said:


> We'll see about that >



aron: *does 5bldavg100* *does 30 cubes multibld until 100% in sub 50*


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 17, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> you are the best in the world at big cubes BLD arent you?



Ville has a 2:27 4BLD and a 6:3x.xx 5BLD. He has a 5:52 DNF


----------



## Julian (Sep 18, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> Ville has a 2:27 4BLD and a 6:3x.xx 5BLD. He has a 5:52 DNF


IIRC, Bill has told me that Spef has a 6:0x.xx, but that he doesn't really practice bigBLD anymore.


----------



## Johan444 (Sep 18, 2011)

My only goal at Swedish Open was to finish a 4x4 BLD solve.

My three last moves on my last try was to undo a setup move for a corner which should've been F D' F' but I did F D F', ended up with a cube 3 moves from being solved.

(Also, my 3x3 BLD results were DNF, DNF, DNS).


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 19, 2011)

well I edit to delete some stuff I wrote about some difficulties i had that were out of my hands and made me forgot but well, will be next time


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 19, 2011)

My last twenty tries were DNF's. In the last few days, I just can't get a success (3BLD). I started memorizing three times longer and forgetting the edge cycles after doing corners. I'm thinking about asking for help in an other thread.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 19, 2011)

For the first time I tried full bld (i only tried corners and edges seperately)
I ended with 2 misoriented edges and only solved 2 corners and couldn't remember the rest.
but my corner memo was right.......
it was fun! :d


----------



## RTh (Sep 19, 2011)

lucarubik said:


> well I edit to delete some stuff I wrote about some difficulties i had that were out of my hands and made me forgot but well, will be next time


 
Anyway you are real close to an ER or maybe even WR.


----------



## Jakube (Sep 24, 2011)

5BLD DNF(12:30.25)[5:37] 

Very short memo. Two switched wings I didn´t saw during memo.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 24, 2011)

Jakube said:


> 5BLD DNF(12:30.25)[5:37]


Fast!


I'm yet again reinforcing how much I suck at multi late at night.

12/25 (1:00:42)

I wasn't tired when I started, but after about 15 minutes I was getting really sleepy. 1 cube popped, I forgot several images, hence I skipped the execution of an entire cube. What a mess. :fp


----------



## minime12358 (Sep 25, 2011)

2:21.xy yesterday while sick (Headache, fatigue,....)

Lawl good enough for me


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2011)

3 DNFs at princeton, the best time being 1:30 I think. Two of them had massive recall delays. Those comms were hard <_<.

I literally spend so much time thinking about how I'm going to handle twisted corners. They are such SUCH a weak part of my solve, it's ridiculous. I memo so much longer because of them, and delay in execution thinking about what to do. Ugh. Need a system...


----------



## danthecuber (Sep 25, 2011)

3 DNF's at Princeton as well. The first 2 weren't even close to solved, but the last solve was 6:33 DNF by a 3 corner cycle


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 25, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I'm yet again reinforcing how much I suck at multi late at night.
> 12/25 (1:00:42)


 
You scare me.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 26, 2011)

First BLD attempt since my first success : 8:32.09 DNF by 2 twisted corners, 2 swapped corners, and 2 swapped edges.

I think I might have done one D turn too many or something during edges, because I ended with my normal L face on F. Corners were solved, and that's what makes me think I went wrong during edges. I'm happy that I remembered to flip the edge I needed to though. The edge that I decided to put in flipped so I could fix that at the end was swapped with UL, though...

I will get another success tonight!


----------



## TMOY (Sep 26, 2011)

At Lyon Open:

4BLD: 6:56 DNF, off by 3 wings and 2 centers
5BLD: 18:xx DNF, off by 5 centers
3BLD finals: 54.72 DNF, off by 2 twisted corners, I still got 2nd place with a safety solve. At least I broke my official PB on the first round.


----------



## Benyó (Sep 26, 2011)

you forgot multi
when i went there to see your solves, i couldn't decide which cubes had already been executed and which ones hadn't 

my failure at lyon open: i got my 5th silver medal in 4x4bld, but i still haven't got a gold yet.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 27, 2011)

L' U2 L' B2 R' F B R' B D' B' D2 L' F' D' B2 R' B L' F D2 B L2 D2 B

DNF - 10:18.54. I want to succeed on this scramble. I'll try again in a week or so.


----------



## Escher (Sep 27, 2011)

2:05 off by 4 flipped edges (did the wrong final 2-2 edge swap) in bed last night after a lot of 'baking'.


----------



## riffz (Sep 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I literally spend so much time thinking about how I'm going to handle twisted corners. They are such SUCH a weak part of my solve, it's ridiculous. I memo so much longer because of them, and delay in execution thinking about what to do. Ugh. Need a system...



I should be on IRC a fair amount in the next few days. Keep me in the loop for algs/ideas. Twisted corners are not a strong point for me either.



Escher said:


> 2:05 off by 4 flipped edges (did the wrong final 2-2 edge swap) in bed last night after a lot of 'baking'.


Heh, I've been doing an excessive amount of 'baking' this week.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 28, 2011)

riffz said:


> I should be on IRC a fair amount in the next few days. Keep me in the loop for algs/ideas. Twisted corners are not a strong point for me either.
> 
> 
> Heh, I've been doing an excessive amount of 'baking' this week.


 I now have a somewhat decent way to handle twisted corners. It's all right. I'll be on IRC after 9P.M. eastern to discuss more ideas.

My current way...I'm unsure of what memo method to use to memorize it...


----------



## TMOY (Sep 28, 2011)

New 3BLD PB for me: 47.19


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 28, 2011)

well, in that case I guess you posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 28, 2011)

*16/17 55:26* [33:43] 2 twisted corners. Wasn't really sure which thread to post this in. Happy with the time, especially memo which was faster than my 16 cube attempt last week. Again, I wrote out a schedule for memo, and this time ended up beating it by over 3 minutes so that's good. Scrambles were all from WeeklyComp39. 5 from 3x3, 3 from 3bld, and 9 from multi (scrambles 17-25 because I did 1-16 for my last attempt). The unsolved cube was scramble 20 from the multi scrambles (20. D' R D B' D2 F2 D R' F2 U L' U2 F L D' L' D U'). You can probably see why one might end up with twisted corners! It was a memo mistake I think.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 29, 2011)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> well, in that case I guess you posted in the wrong thread!


 
Ooops sorry. At least I failed in something


----------



## Sakarie (Oct 1, 2011)

7/8 in multi, 50:20. First time doing 8 of 'em, and I didn't know anyone could be that irritated on two corners. 

I tried to solve UBR->FDL->BUL with R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

DNF (31.38) D' U B' F' L2 R2 B D' U F' U B2 F L2 R U R' D' U' B D B' R U R2
three edges wrong

it would be pb by far


----------



## Julian (Oct 3, 2011)

1:09.38 DNF because DB was flipped :/


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 3, 2011)

Tomas1988 said:


> DNF (31.38) D' U B' F' L2 R2 B D' U F' U B2 F L2 R U R' D' U' B D B' R U R2
> three edges wrong
> 
> it would be pb by far


----------



## Jakube (Oct 5, 2011)

DNF(11:58.80)[5:48] - 5BLD

Didn´t realized that I solved an odd number of midges and shot to Fu instead of Bd. 3 midges off. Damn it, it was so fast!


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 5, 2011)

Jakube said:


> DNF(11:58.80)[5:48] - 5BLD
> 
> Didn´t realized that I solved an odd number of midges and shot to Fu instead of Bd. 3 midges off. Damn it, it was so fast!


 
Gogogo sub-12 in comp!


----------



## Jakube (Oct 5, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Gogogo sub-12 in comp!


 
I´m working on it.


----------



## porkynator (Oct 5, 2011)

How to fail:
1. 37.66 U2 D2 B L' U R' F D2 L' F' D B U2 F2 L' U' F' L2 F D2 F L U B' R
2. 44.36 D2 L' D2 L B F' R2 L U2 B2 F' R F' R2 L D' L R2 U B2 U2 R L D' F2
3. 42.00 B2 L2 R' B L2 F' B D' R' L' U' L2 F D L' R2 B2 L' R' D2 L D' B' U D'
4. DNF(45.08) U2 D R2 F2 U' D2 F' L R2 F B2 U L D2 B' U R B U' L' U2 R2 F D' L'
5. DNF(50.38) L' B2 D' U F L2 D2 U' R' B L2 R D' L' F2 L D R2 D U L B D' B U2

Very easy scrambles, memo times were 9-10-9-11-9.
On the 4th solve I executed DQ instead of BQ, on the last solve I forgot the last 2 letters.


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL today I made 30 31 DNF DNF 31 30 36 DNF DNF


----------



## Jakube (Oct 6, 2011)

5BLD: DNF(10:49.97)[5:48]

off by l' and 2 centers


----------



## Jakube (Oct 8, 2011)

Multi for the wekkly competition 14/18 in 1:00:00 or 15/18 in 1:01:57 

The Failures: I forgot to solve the edges on cube 13. 

I also recorded this Multi, but probably won´t record it, because of the result.


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 9, 2011)

5bld:
DNF (9:34.84) Dw D Lw' L2 R2 Uw2 Dw' B Dw' Bw2 U2 Rw Bw R U2 Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 Lw2 F' Dw' F2 R' B2 Fw' Rw2 L Bw2 L2 D' Fw2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 L' Lw' F' Bw Rw B2 D2 Rw2 U' Bw' Dw' U B L2 R' Rw2 Bw' Rw2 F Uw' D2 Lw2 L Uw' Dw' Lw2 
some mistake during midges, memo was ~4:20
and
DNF (10:30.27) Bw' D2 U Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Bw F Rw Dw2 Lw' R' Bw2 U2 Dw2 F' B Lw2 Dw2 L2 Bw2 L U' B Uw Fw L Lw' Dw2 F' Dw' B L' D L2 Fw2 Rw Lw2 L' Uw L' Dw2 F2 B' Uw2 D2 Dw L' U F R' U2 Rw D2 U' Dw2 B Uw2 Rw B' 
off by a J' perm  memo was low 5m


----------



## Sakarie (Oct 11, 2011)

4x4 blindfolded dnf in 5:25, 2+2 centers wrong. Made me very glad and very sad at the same time.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 11, 2011)

4BLD

Memo was 1:57, first time sub 2, and than => during centers a huge pop, 8 pieces.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 14, 2011)

I had a 4:49.xx [2:14] today at KFC, off by 2 centers. Memo mistake, M instead of N
Here you can find the video: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?32927-4BLD-at-KFC&p=655277#post655277


----------



## Julian (Oct 16, 2011)

Great solve, felt very fast. Reset the timer as I stopped it >.>


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 18, 2011)

just did a BLD solve 20:33.94 DNF by 2 corners and 2 edges  memo was something like 12 mins because i quad checked used pure op just to build some confidence in BLD will switch to m2 once i get consistent

also this would have been my first BLD solve


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 19, 2011)

22:51.13 DNF pretty much half solved also i dropped cube half way through so i blame that


----------



## Faz (Oct 20, 2011)

Edges mean 10/12: 21.18
18.98, 23.24, 24.76, 20.72, 18.77, DNF(23.59), 19.67, 19.33, DNF(28.74), 25.25, 17.88, 23.20

Corners mean 6/12: 37.80
25.37, DNF(1:08.53), 38.35, 45.43, DNF(50.70), DNF(1:21.74), DNF(1:25.71), 49.07, 37.79, DNF(24.80), 30.81, DNF(52.41)

Edges using audio and M2
Corners using audio and 3style

I'm going to have to switch to the memo method Zane uses if I want to get any good - I can't visual the corners, and I can't audio the whole thing :s

It's a failure because I suck at corners. I was quite pleased with the edges though. (No parity on any solve though - I solved all the corners for the edges only solves, and vice versa.)


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 20, 2011)

Err wait what? That's really fast for edges (if memo is included)


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 20, 2011)

yes
really fast edges!
I like practicing with edges and corners scrambles at PPT and it takes me almost the same to solve edges and corners


----------



## Stefan (Oct 20, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Edges 21.18 using audio and M2
> Corners 37.80 using audio and 3style


 
Corners so much slower despite much fewer than edges with same memo... must be the execution method so you should try R2 

Nah, I guess you'll be faster with 3style eventually. Can you tell why you're "slow" with it right now?


----------



## Faz (Oct 21, 2011)

Actually, aronpm pointed out to me that 3style was speed optimal, so I guess I just use freestyle. I'm getting used to the lettering scheme and doing comms while BLD.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2011)

3 DNFs yesterday at Harvard
1st-slow DNF. Entire U layer off basically. Think I forgot to undo a U for a comm or something when I did corners.
2nd-Timer fail. .11. No redoing
3rd-1:28.xx DNF triple memo check safety solve. 2 twisted corners (one twisted to begin with). Argh. I hate twisted corners  .

Waiting for Tim to post scrambles so I can go over my solve and see where the heck I went wrong.


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 24, 2011)

2:38.96, DNF(3:44.61), 3:34.25, 3:09.47, DNF(3:15.00)


----------



## Riley (Oct 25, 2011)

Closest BLD solve ever, I messed up the ending undo set up move, leading me to 2 moves off.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 25, 2011)

4:11.75 with M2 edges, DNF by UF and UR flipped.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2011)

Ryan: someone said there were 3 twisted corners, maybe you thought there was only 2? Seems feasible to me 
Also didn't Tim post the scrambles in the thread?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, as done in Harvard thread I found and posted what went wrong.

When I went to twist corners, I did a 3 move setup into sune twist. Unknowing to me, there were actually two sets of twisted corners. I did not see the DRB corner twisted at all. Thus I thought the sune twist would work just fine.


----------



## minime12358 (Oct 26, 2011)

*12:45.99 DNF- Sq1bld. Kinda random, tried making the tables in my head as I went by memorizing the cube shape. Off by 4 corners and 4 edges
*


----------



## aronpm (Oct 29, 2011)

multibld ragequit: 4/16 in 24:08.60

Memo was 18:03, and I executed 8 cubes, then realized that the last 3 of them were solved from the wrong routes (I just completely skipped 3 routes).

Third cube I solved was off by 4E4C (classic mistake, I know... ^^; ), so it couldn't have been 16/16, but it still could've been sub30 ; w;


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 29, 2011)

Aron you such a boss aside from the fact u failed pretty bad the fact that you did it fast was inspirtational


----------



## x-colo-x (Nov 1, 2011)

4bld avg of 5 4:31.32
04:14.64, 04:05.86 (DNF), 04:11.84, 04:51.36,04:27.96

It's pb avg by 22 seconds but it's a fail:
4:05 was off by 2 centres 
4:27 pop
could have been at least 10 s less


----------



## CRO (Nov 4, 2011)

3x3 BLD DNF by 3 edges..

Was my first try on whole cube though


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 5, 2011)

Speed BLD: DNF

Should have been an easy sub-10.

Scramble: F D2 U' R D' B' R F' B' U' R F2 U L2 B' F D2 R D2 L2 R' D2 F B' D
x'y'RU'R2'U2'Rz
LR'UR
U2'L'U'RUR'
L2U'L2'UL2
L'ULUy'RU'R'
RU'RURURU'R'U'R2'
x'U'RUL'U'R'UrU'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 5, 2011)

1:35 success at LSCO today. But I wasted 15 seconds fixing a corner comm misttake. Am mad at myself for the mistake and the edge recall delays.

Had trouble thinking of where this went. 50/50 on the matter.

27 memo from what people told me.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 6, 2011)

SpeedBLD DNF(17.x), I had some pauses in F2L.

Off by a U-perm, I traced the pieces right, I just made an error in remembering the position of an edge.

Besides the DNF itself, the fail part was during memo:
I ended up with one flipped edge for the LL, then realised there was a flipped edge in the F2L, so I had to do a 2 flip at the end. :fp

OLL was [R' D' R D R' D' R, U2]
I executed a G-perm, the correct PLL was a different G-perm.


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 6, 2011)

0/6 multibld....i was swearing in a 4/6 or a 5/6....not 6/6....51 minutes tot and about 30 memo...execution is so sloow because i've only 2 3x3 and so i used my 2 4x4 1 5x5 and 1 6x6 scrambling they like 3x3s


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Nov 9, 2011)

Ahh. So popular, speedBLD is, these few (?) days. Thanks to PandaCuber and 5BLD. <3

<3yoda


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 9, 2011)

More than a week ago but still...

Dutch nationals: my first official 3BLD attempt: two DNF
1st 7:26 off by two flipped edges (only noticed one flipped edge during memo but actually where two; so my edge flip solved one edge and flipped the buffer...)
2nd 7.22: off by a corner cycle (not sure if I forgot to memo two pieces or forgot an image)


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2011)

DNF (4:58.92), DNF (quit), 4:25.18, DNF (4:15.23)

After an abysmal performance at worlds and only 3 days until my next comp, I decided it is time to get some of the speed that has abandoned me back. But it's not as easy as I thought it would be to be sub4 again :/


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 10, 2011)

DNF 3:11.04, I have no idea what the heck happened. It was just a complete fail. I literally was scrambling it up again.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 13, 2011)

7BLD DNF(1:03:25.06)[29:59]

Most of the cube is solved, I clearly turned the wrong slices.
Memo was slow and didn't stick, I have plenty of room for improvement with the obliques (both memo and exec).


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 20, 2011)

23/25 (51:33.08)[32:34]

-3 edges, I did a 3-cycle in the wrong direction.
-2 flipped edges, I memorised one flipped edge, but there was one I missed.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2011)

Zane, have you gotten >22 cubes under an hour? (if my memory is correct you have a 22/22) Those times are insane. Good luck getting success.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Zane, have you gotten >22 cubes under an hour? (if my memory is correct you have a 22/22) Those times are insane. Good luck getting success.


Thanks Tim, I don't think I've even tried 22 cubes before, my best x/x score is 20/20.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 20, 2011)

5x5x5 BLD: DNF(8:59.66)

Memo was 4:23, Execution was 4:36

Off by 3 wings. 
 could have been my 2nd sub 9.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 21, 2011)

First 4x4 centres attempt:

DNF(6:23.27) off by 7

Should've been much faster but I forgot to do two pairs, did the next two, then undid them and did the ones I'd forgotten.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 21, 2011)

DNF(50.33) L2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 L R' F U L' R2 B2 F2 L' F' R' D' U2 B2 D2 R' L B2 F2 

off by 3 corners, I swiched the first 2 corners in my memo.


----------



## porkynator (Nov 23, 2011)

Funniest 3BLD avg5 ever:

Average of 5: 1:07.75
1. (37.71) D B' D R' B D2 U F2 B R D' F2 D2 F R' B D B F L2 D U' R B' L2 
2. 1:36.00 F' B' L' F2 L2 F D2 L F' D2 R' B2 U F' D2 U B2 F2 R U' L2 R2 D U F' 
3. (DNF(40.19)) L2 F' L F2 R U' B' L R U' F U B' F D F R L2 B L' U2 L2 B L2 U2 
4. 45.88 R2 L U' R' F' D2 B' D' L' R2 B U' F2 L' R2 B' U2 F2 B2 L U D' L' R' U2 
5. 1:01.38 L' R U' B' R' F2 U' L' F2 R' D2 R B R L F2 B R' U2 F' U' D F2 L D' 

Solve 1: Try the scramble, you'll understand.
Solve 2: Put down the blindfold, done 2-3 moves and then "Wait, what am I doing? This commutator doesn't work for this case, obviously... which was the optimal solution? Oh, yes, this one. F**k, time goes by... well, let's try not to DNF this". Then I mixed up corners and edges memo, so I had to undo some commutators, and had a pause at the final 2 edges.
Solve 3: It was going to be a very good solve, but I left a separeted 3-cycle at the end: it was L->O->U->L with my letter scheme, and I executed L->U->O->L :fp
Solve 4: Normal/nice solve.
Solve 5: The cube popped in the middle of a TuRBo alg. However, I managed to find the edge piece on the table, put it back and finish the alg without screwing up. Luckily, I inserted it with the correct orientation.


----------



## Riley (Nov 27, 2011)

Memorized two cubes, but on the third swap (old pochmann) I messed up the alg big time... so I just did the other cube, lol.

EDIT: 2 days later, another fail. Almost beat by pb by over a minute, but messed up edge memo, 3 edges off.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol, 21/29 (59:42.36)[35:xx]

I only reviewed each cube twice (instead of the usual 3), I'm glad I recalled everything except for 2 images.
I was rushing the entire 59 minutes, maybe my accuracy would've been better if I was relaxed and it wasn't so late. I can't be bothered doing post-mortems on all the DNFs. 

Cubes off by:
- 3 edges and 2 twisted corners
- 3 edges
- Everything (Forgot the first image, so didn't execute)
- 3 edges
- 3 corners
- All the corners + 2 flipped edges (Forgot the first corner image, so didn't execute corners, also I didn't see a flipped edge)
- 2 flipped edges (first cube, forgot to flip an edge)
- U-perm


----------



## rubiksarlen (Dec 4, 2011)

lol why 29 not 30?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 4, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> lol why 29 not 30?


I only had 17.64 seconds to fit in another cube. 

I prefer odd numbers because I memorise cubes in pairs, then the last one on its own.


----------



## asportking (Dec 4, 2011)

First 3x3 BLD attempt ever (I'm a noob): Takes off blindfold, and is off by two twisted corners >.<


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 4, 2011)

asportking said:


> First 3x3 BLD attempt ever (I'm a noob): Takes off blindfold, and is off by two twisted corners >.<


 Congrats and unlucky i suppose the first thing i do when i do BLD is search for flipped corners and edges


----------



## asportking (Dec 4, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> Congrats and unlucky i suppose the first thing i do when i do BLD is search for flipped corners and edges


Nah, the scramble was sort of easy. It's not that I forgot to flip the corners, but I had twisted one of them clockwise and the other counter-clockwise, when it was supposed to be the other way around.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Dec 4, 2011)

lol, I had the same, but they were on the bottom layer. I was  but then D:


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 7, 2011)

B' R U2 R F' L2 R' U' D2 B2 L F2 B L' U' R2 F' B R D' F D2 L F2 R

That's the scramble I'm going to use for my first ever SpeedBLD attempt. Starting memo in just about 5 minutes. Just a heads up. xD

EDIT : Nevermind, I'll postpone this until Saturday or Sunday when I'm not busy and my head is clear. xD


----------



## IanTheCuber (Dec 8, 2011)

MBLD 2/12

All the cubes that weren't solved had 3 peices or less bad.


----------



## x-colo-x (Dec 8, 2011)

5BLD DNF 8:59.90 :|
off by 3 xcentres and 2 +centres 
B2 Rw' Bw' Fw2 Rw Uw2 U2 L2 Lw2 U2 Rw2 Dw2 R' Lw' F L B D Bw2 F' B Fw2 D2 Fw2 R Dw2 D2 F B2 Dw L R F' U F2 R F2 Fw U B' Rw Bw' Lw D' U Fw L' Fw2 Bw' Rw' L2 B' Uw2 F' Lw2 D2 Rw2 F' Lw' D'


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 8, 2011)

Was about to get my first bld solve ever (on a 2x2 but I'm an uber nub at bld) and my light bulb fooking blew up during memo. D: Screw bld it's not for me...


----------



## x-colo-x (Dec 10, 2011)

5bld 8:52.88 dnf 
4 +centres
Still I haven't a successful sub 10 
Lw2 Bw D U' B2 F2 Rw2 F' Rw D F2 Dw' D B' Fw' Dw' U2 Lw Rw' Bw' Lw' Bw' Dw2 Bw' F2 Rw Bw' Uw' Bw' Fw' B2 R F B' Bw2 Dw Bw D' Lw2 Rw U2 Bw D' Dw2 Bw2 U' F' L Dw' D Rw Lw2 R' F' D2 Rw2 D Dw Bw2 Rw'


----------



## Jakube (Dec 12, 2011)

My solves at German Nationals: (all failures)

3BLD: DNF, DNF
4BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
5BLD: 14:15[7min or 8], DNF(9:44)[4:30], DNF(12.xx)[4:30] (14 is very slow for me, I had to memorize the hole +centers twice and other slow parts in memorisation, 2nd cube: I forgot a b2 during centers, 3rd: off by 2 wings and some midges)
Multi: 12/18 in 1:00.00

So bad results


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 13, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Was about to get my first bld solve ever (on a 2x2 but I'm an uber nub at bld) and my light bulb fooking blew up during memo. D: Screw bld it's not for me...



Try again. If you don't have a light bulb, it can't explode.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 13, 2011)

My BLD at German Nats:
3BLD: 1:25 (safety solve)), DNF, DNF
4BLD: three DNFs, one by 2 centers and one by 3 edges. The third one had almost all centers and a few edges wroong, I must have done a cube rotation wrong at the end of edges execution.
5BLD: three DNFs, one by 4 +-centers and one by 3 x-centers. The third one was completely scrambled, I probably did a cube rotation wrong at the very beginning.
Multi: DNF (4/12 , actually 5/12 in 1:00:02). Trying 12 was experimental so I didn't expect a full success anyway, but picking up the wrong cube twice didn't help much.


----------



## Escher (Dec 13, 2011)

In my past three weeks of practising, with nearly all attempts being sub 2 (apart from a couple of safe, untimed ones to prove to myself I could actually do it), I have achieved ~6 successes, and had 8 close DNFs between 1:13 - 1:42 (my current PB). I think that gives me a 95% DNF rate.

;_;


----------



## riffz (Dec 13, 2011)

Escher said:


> In my past three weeks of practising, with nearly all attempts being sub 2 (apart from a couple of safe, untimed ones to prove to myself I could actually do it), I have achieved ~6 successes, and had 8 close DNFs between 1:13 - 1:42 (my current PB). I think that gives me a 95% DNF rate.
> 
> ;_;


 
My success rate is atrocious too.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Dec 15, 2011)

Mine too. Just started doing a (first in my life) 3BLD Mean of 10. I gave up after first seven solves.
1. DNF R' U' B U L' F' U' L D' L B F2 D L2 R2 F R' D L' F L2 B U L2 F 
2. DNF D2 L' U F2 L D2 B' L' R' U' R U F R L' U' F' L' R2 B2 F D2 F2 L2 F 
3. DNF L2 U2 D' L2 U' R B F' U2 L U L2 U2 B2 D' U' R2 D' L R' D' B2 F L' U' 
4. (3:54.55) B' F2 D2 F2 L' B U B2 U2 B2 F2 L B' L D' B F' R' B' U L2 F D' U2 F 
5. DNF R' L' F L U R' F2 L' F' R' L F2 R L B' R2 D2 B2 F' D2 R' D2 U' R' F 
6. DNF D2 L' B' R2 D' R F' R F B' R' D' B F L' F D F2 L' R U' L' F2 R2 F' 
7. (DNF) L F' R2 U2 F' L R B R' U' R B' R F B R2 L' D2 B2 U L' F2 U2 B2 R 
14.28% success rate.
The last scramble is interesting.


----------



## chardison1980 (Dec 19, 2011)

so here i am working on my memo for 3x3x3 bld using m2/OP and i got my corners down pat no problem 100% of the time and getting faster, now the M2 is killing me i memo my pairs so i know when its m2 out or not and all the edges left and right go great but when i get to the m slice and or where my buffer DF is solved i mess it all up and my M slice is either upside down aka (m2 out) or the edges end up in the wrong spots. and someone please help me out with this, thanks guys.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 19, 2011)

chardison1980 said:


> so here i am working on my memo for 3x3x3 bld using m2/OP and i got my corners down pat no problem 100% of the time and getting faster, now the M2 is killing me i memo my pairs so i know when its m2 out or not and all the edges left and right go great but when i get to the m slice and or where my buffer DF is solved i mess it all up and my M slice is either upside down aka (m2 out) or the edges end up in the wrong spots. and someone please help me out with this, thanks guys.



I would help you, but I don't understand the post because of your (lack of) punctuation.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 22, 2011)

4 4BLD attempts yesterday and 2 today (~15 attempt all-time) and I _still_ can't get a success. The memory part is fine, I'm not forgetting anything, it's my execution. According to video, I always solve the centers and corners, but the edges keep screwing me over. I keep messing up M2 set-ups and undo's. All of my dnfs are around 15-17 minutes. I solve with _very_ slow turning, because I'm afraid of messing up. However, the slow turning gets rid of the muscle memory during M2 set ups and undo's so that's why I make mistakes


----------



## insane569 (Dec 22, 2011)

2 Attempts in class the other day and both off by 2 twisted pieces.
I gotta practice more.



TheMachanga said:


> 4 4BLD attempts yesterday and 2 today (~15 attempt all-time) and I _still_ can't get a success. The memory part is fine, I'm not forgetting anything, it's my execution. According to video, I always solve the centers and corners, but the edges keep screwing me over. I keep messing up M2 set-ups and undo's. All of my dnfs are around 15-17 minutes. I solve with _very_ slow turning, because I'm afraid of messing up. However, the slow turning gets rid of the muscle memory during M2 set ups and undo's so that's why I make mistakes


 
I find when ever i solve with slow turning i usually mess up an alg because of the slow turning.
But if i go to fast then i might mess up as well so its all about finding a reasonable turning speed.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 29, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> 4 4BLD attempts yesterday and 2 today (~15 attempt all-time) and I _still_ can't get a success. The memory part is fine, I'm not forgetting anything, it's my execution. According to video, I always solve the centers and corners, but the edges keep screwing me over. I keep messing up M2 set-ups and undo's. All of my dnfs are around 15-17 minutes. I solve with _very_ slow turning, because I'm afraid of messing up. However, the slow turning gets rid of the muscle memory during M2 set ups and undo's so that's why I make mistakes



Do you have any specific targets that mess you up?
If so you could consider "learning them as an alg" and then go full on muscle memory for these specific targets.

Another thing: I am just starting to learn r2 edges but have already made a small change to 4 typical set ups to decrease risk of wrong undoing of set ups:

Target Typical . . . . Mod to 
ULb: L U' L' U --> mod to L2 U' L2 U
BLu: L' B L B' --> mod to L2 B L2 B'
URf: R' U R U' --> mod to R2 U R2 U'
BRd: R B' R' B --> mod to R2 B' R2 B

Changing R R' L L' for L2 R2 takes awya any guesswork


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 6, 2012)

1:40.90 DNF by 3 corners...dangit...I average 3:30ish...so this was awesome...granted it was an easy scramble...

D B U2 R' B2 L' U L U L2 F2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 R F2 R'


----------



## aronpm (Jan 6, 2012)

DNF(20.82)[8.14] R2 U F' U' F2 D R L' F' R' B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 U' B2

3 edges  (didn't execute second pair)

y' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R y
R D2 R' U R D2 R' U' y z'
R' D' R U' R' D R U z y' 

U' M' U2 M U'
_x' U' L U' M2 U L' U' M2 U2 x // accidentally skipped this_
M' U L U' M U L' U'
u' M' U L U' M U L' U' u
R2 u M' U L' U' M U L U' u' R2

12.68sec : 59 stm : ~4.6 TPS


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 6, 2012)

just got 7 DNFs on 3x3 BLD in a row! what a streak...


----------



## Jakube (Jan 8, 2012)

At the moment i´m so bad at 5x5x5 BLD.
My accuracy is less than 20% I think. 

Just got a good solve: 9:04.57, but off by 3 centers, no clue why. 
Could have been faster, i had to memo a part of the wings twice because of a mistake.


----------



## Jakube (Jan 11, 2012)

Just got a DNF(8:49.60) 5x5x5 BLD. Here´s the video (with many disturbances by my roommate)

Also got a sub 4 memo on one of the next solves. But DNF.


----------



## riffz (Jan 13, 2012)

aronpm said:


> DNF(20.82)[8.14] R2 U F' U' F2 D R L' F' R' B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 U' B2
> 
> 3 edges  (didn't execute second pair)
> 
> ...


 
:\ I quit.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 13, 2012)

riffz said:


> :\ I quit.


 
But it was DNF!


----------



## Riley (Jan 14, 2012)

Was attempting OH BLD for my first time, I was memoing in the car, and then we arrived home, I put the cube in my pocket and went upstairs to continue. When I thought I was done, I totally forgot to take care of parity. (I use M2, and I was an M2 off) Grr...


----------



## Stefan (Jan 14, 2012)

Riley said:


> I totally forgot to take care of parity. (I use M2, and I was an M2 off)


 
That doesn't sound right... parity is more than just an M2 move.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 14, 2012)

Stefan said:


> That doesn't sound right... parity is more than just an M2 move.


 
Pfft, what would you know about M2?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 14, 2012)

got a 1:05.16 3bld dnf this moring, which was my fastest attempt ever  quite easy scramble though


----------



## Penguino138 (Jan 14, 2012)

Blegh..... So close to my first solve.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jan 14, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Pfft, what would you know about M2?





@penguino - keep on trying. in my case I did first successful solve on competition, around 2 weeks after my first attempt at home.


----------



## Riley (Jan 14, 2012)

Stefan said:


> That doesn't sound right... parity is more than just an M2 move.


 
Well, actually it was odd number on the corners so I did a Y-perm on the corners before executing the edges, so 2 corners were swapped too. Then at the end of the solve I would do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U, and then end up with a Y perm. What I had in the solve was being an M2 off, and the corners swapped. Sorry for not explaining it/explaining incorrectly in the first post.


----------



## Jakube (Jan 15, 2012)

7x7x7 BLD DNF(56:58.48) [28:41]
..So close, only 8 centers wrong


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 15, 2012)

Jakube said:


> 7x7x7 BLD DNF(56:58.48) [28:41]
> ..So close, only 8 centers wrong


 
wow that's fast


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2012)

Jakube said:


> 7x7x7 BLD DNF(56:58.48) [28:41]
> ..So close, only 8 centers wrong



Sub-hour! Awesome. I predict you'll be faster than me in about a month. In other words, at about the same rate that you've already gotten faster than me at everything else.


----------



## Jakube (Jan 15, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> In other words, at about the same rate that you've already gotten faster than me at everything else.



To be honest, a year ago, when I started the weekly Comp, my goal was to be faster than you in all events. But back then I thought, 5x5x5 BLD in 15 minutes, that´s impossible for me. Now ... (but your still official better than me in all BLD events )

We will see about 7x7x7 BLD. The next weeks will be very stressful for me (exams and orals at university), so not much time for practice, particularly not much time for 7x7x7 BLD.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 16, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Just saw this right now, your method is extremely efficient!


 
59 stm is very short, even for a good solve  Normally it's about 95 moves, but if I change my parity method and learn a bunch of 22LL algs, I could reduce it to 85-90. Good solves (sub30s) are usually 70-80 moves.


----------



## Riley (Jan 21, 2012)

Grrr... 0/2 MBLD in 9:32. 1st cube was a little off. 2nd cube was off by two flipped edges, I sent to "g" instead of "b" which are the same piece, different sticker.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2012)

8x8x8 BLD: DNF [1:44:19.16, 56:xx, 3oO]

My first try. I missed it by just 3 obliques! It looks like I probably cycled two pieces in the wrong direction.

One interesting thing that happened is that immediately after I finished the attempt, my triceps started cramping up badly. I think it was from holding that incredibly heavy cube in the air for so long. It's exhausting.

Oh, and I also had my first real 8x8x8 pseudo-pop on that solve - about 3 pieces almost came out of the puzzle. I probably spent about a minute trying to get one of the middle obliques back in - it was really scary.

Scramble, for reference (thanks qq for adding the scrambler to qqtimer, and also thanks for goading me into trying this!):


Spoiler



F r2 4f2 4u u2 l 4u 3u2 l' r2 f B' 3r2 d2 l2 L' R2 3u' d' L2 3l l2 D' b 3u' 3f B' 3u2 u' 3d2 3f 3l2 L 4f 4u' R r' 3f' 4f2 l2 R2 r2 L' B u2 l d2 R2 3b 3r' 3d 3l2 3f b B' 3d2 3u F 3r2 d2 D' L' 4f 3r' L2 d' D2 4u u' F r2 U r2 3r2 3d2 U2 R' f2 3l 3u B' 3f2 D' 3r' 4r2 3b L 3r2 4u 3r2 U' 4u' F 3f2 3r2 R' b' 3d l2 D2 u' 4f' 3r' r' d 3f2 D 4r2 U2 b2 3l2 4r u2 3u2 L2 b2 R' 4u2 b2 B



Edit: Actually, I studied my mistake a bit; it wasn't an execution mistake - I memorized two pieces backwards. I memorized LH when it should have been HL. I have a common problem with occasionally mixing those two faces up; I don't know how to fix it. I guess the nice way to look at it is that I made no execution mistakes.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow Mike! 

That's ridiculously close, must have been so frustrating. Still an amazing effort, fast time too.


----------



## Riley (Jan 25, 2012)

2:25.35 3BLD DNF. 2 flipped edges. L' R2 F2 L2 R' D' U R D' R D' F U' R' F2 U R2 D2 F U B F L R B' R F2 D L2 F'

LoBster Temple Run "VJ" "CU" HeaD "MO" for edge memo. "MO should've been memorized as "MaD", leaving me with 2 flipped edges. (UR and DF)

Would've been a PB by 30 seconds.


----------



## Carson (Jan 25, 2012)

Although a success; I thought this a more appropriate place...

Just had what would have probably been my new PB 3x3 BLD. When I opened my eyes, the cube was solve, but my laptop, which I was using to time, was sitting on the boot screen asking if I wanted Linux or Windows... I have been having some stability issues with my laptop lately, so my guess is that it blue screened and rebooted.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jan 26, 2012)

Carson said:


> Although a success; I thought this a more appropriate place...
> 
> Just had what would have probably been my new PB 3x3 BLD. When I opened my eyes, the cube was solve, but my laptop, which I was using to time, was sitting on the boot screen asking if I wanted Linux or Windows... I have been having some stability issues with my laptop lately, so my guess is that it blue screened and rebooted.



please choose Linux. 
similar thing happened on my android phone, when restarted while timing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2012)

8x8x8 BLD, second try: DNF [1:33:30.72, 45:30, 2oO 3iO 3oW]

Much worse this time: 8 pieces wrong, 3 mistakes. But the time improvement was definitely nice and more than I was expecting. The good news is that this had two locations where I couldn't recall the memo for a while and had to actually figure it out by process of elimination. I'm sure I spent at least an extra five minutes on trying to recall those two locations, so if I ever have totally smooth recall, that should put me sub-90. Interestingly, one of the two locations I couldn't remember was the very first location I memorized; I find that happens a lot to me - especially on big multi attempts. I think what happens is that I'm not yet really in the mindset to memorize, and so my image isn't as strong on that first location as it is on others. I think I really need to remember to go back to that first location at the end of memorization and make sure I have a good mental picture of it.

Scramble:


Spoiler



r 3u2 F' b' r 3l' b d b 3f L' u 3u2 3b 3f' 4f L2 b f' L r2 3u' R' u2 R U' R2 L' D l' D2 R2 F' r2 4f2 F' f' u2 d2 3b2 U2 r2 R2 l 3u D 4u' 3r 4f2 B2 3u B' u B' 4u r2 3f 3d2 3u 3l2 4u F' 3l u b F2 4r 4u2 4f' D2 3d' 4f 3f2 4r 3l2 L 3f2 F2 D' 3r' D 3r 4u U L 3b' d' F' U' u2 L 3d' D 3l 4f' R' 3b' 4f2 R2 4f2 u' f' 4f2 3r 4f2 l2 4r R' 3u2 L' 3l l' 3b2 D R 3u d2 f U2 l2


----------



## JasonK (Feb 1, 2012)

First attempt at MultiBLD: 1/2 in 8:02.05

Attempted to do a journey-ish memo for the first cube, then just memoed the second cube as normal. Unsurprisingly, the cube I memoed normally was solved with no problems, but when I got to the other one, it didn't go quite as smoothly... Was fairly sure I did edges right, but couldn't remember the corners at all. Gave up after about a minute of trying to recall the first corner pair to find that edges weren't solved, so pretty terrible all round


----------



## JasonK (Feb 2, 2012)

First full 4BLD attempt: DNF

Memo was probably about 15 minutes (didn't time), double and triple checked so was completely sure of everything. Executed, took off blindfold, was sure it would be solved but unfortunately no. Centres were solved, off by 4 corners and 10 wings. Turns out I missed a move in one of the r2 setups when the cube locked up a bit


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 3, 2012)

2:20.34
D2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' F2 R2 B L' R' D F' D' B2 U' B2 U' F'

Off by a 3 cycle (Buffer was solved AND had parity, NOT BAD)


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 4, 2012)

4BLD
DNF(46:28.75)[28:59.99]

Off by 6 centers. I have no idea where I went wrong. Good to see I got this close on my first attempt though!

The scramble was the first one for 4BLD in this week's weekly competition.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 4, 2012)

crazy, mike!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2012)

8x8x8 BLD, third try: DNF [1:17:16.70, 40:20, 6iW, 5iX, 6mO, 5iO]

Worse still, but faster still. Memory was very secure. I actually think all 22 pieces might be accounted for by a single bad algorithm execution involving all double turns; I even remember it - I was in the middle of it, and something just felt wrong.

At this point, it's getting where this is not really any worse than a big multi attempt - it's pretty nice!


----------



## Carson (Feb 6, 2012)

Mike, you are a BEAST.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 6, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I actually think all 22 pieces might be accounted for by a single bad algorithm execution involving all double turns; I even remember it - I was in the middle of it, and something just felt wrong.


 
What alg is that? I don't think I've heard of any algs like that

my failure: DNF(7:36.13)[3:17.89]
(5bld)

I decided to randomly do a solve even though I haven't done bigbld in months. I am 100% sure I messed up the first corner alg. Also, I forgot when to switch buffers for x centres so I would have messed up there too because I guessed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2012)

aronpm said:


> What alg is that? I don't think I've heard of any algs like that


I'm glad you asked this - it made me look harder for what actually happened, and now I think I really remember it.

I was wrong about it being all double turns; it was half double turns and half quarter turns. So it looks like it's reasonable that you don't know of any algs like that - I was wrong thinking it was all double turns.

Still, I'm interested in where I went wrong.

I didn't appreciate SiGN notation all that much before now, but I finally actually need it to describe what I was doing, so I'll use it here. (I hope I get it right.) I was trying to do the following algorithm:
4L' B2 4L 2B2 4L' B2 4L 2B2

Instead, I performed:
4L' B2 4L 2B2 4L B2 4L' 2B2

Performed on a solved cube, that moves 23 pieces. I was obviously working on obliques, which is what I do first (after corners). So if one of the inner obliques and one of the inner X centers were interchanged with a like-colored piece, since I didn't actually solve the bottom oblique I was trying to solve, I could have wound up with exactly those 22 pieces unsolved. Considering I really remember trying to do an algorithm like this, and I got confused in the middle of it, I think it's highly likely that's my mistake.



aronpm said:


> my failure: DNF(7:36.13)[3:17.89]
> (5bld)
> 
> I decided to randomly do a solve even though I haven't done bigbld in months. I am 100% sure I messed up the first corner alg. Also, I forgot when to switch buffers for x centres so I would have messed up there too because I guessed.


Wow, fast!


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow Mike and Aron! Great attempts! Mike I can't wait for you to get a(nother?) success! Aron, congrats on your very fast time! Good luck on your next attempt!


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 6, 2012)

Mike, amazing! wish you all the luck of the world for next attempt, I believe we all know the annoying feeling of undone job before first success in bld some cube. So, all the best! 

Aron, just wow! 3mins memo and 4mins solve, that's insanely fast. Good luck to you too.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 6, 2012)

Not really sure which thread to post this in. I finally got round to practising multi for this weekend - better late than never! Missed 2 cubes so it's not really an accomplishment though.
17/19 52:31.29 [30:06]
Might just about be able to squeeze in another couple of cubes on the day. Tempting.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 7, 2012)

4BLD: DNF(14:25.97) off by 2 centres and 6 wings

4th attempt - I feel like a success is coming soon


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 7, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> 4BLD: DNF(14:25.97) off by 2 centres and 6 wings
> 
> 4th attempt - I feel like a success is coming soon



How come you Aussies get so fast so fast?
Something in the water perhaps?

I really need to find some time to do a few more attempts....


----------



## aronpm (Feb 7, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> How come you Aussies get so fast so fast?
> Something in the water perhaps?
> 
> I really need to find some time to do a few more attempts....


 
Maybe it's the Vegemite and/or Weetbix.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 7, 2012)

1) I'm not actually Aussie, I'm British 
2) I hate both Vegemite and Weetbix

So yeah, no idea...


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 7, 2012)

WTF2L?'s signature said:


> 3x3: 11.13/13.19/15.30 2x2: 1.90/3.72/4.22 Pyra: 2.04/4.18/4.83 3BLD: 1:33.62/2:16.99 4BLD: coming soon



xD "4BLD: coming soon"  LOL

either way, good luck with 4x4.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 7, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> xD "4BLD: coming soon"  LOL
> 
> either way, good luck with 4x4.


 
Hahaha thanks


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 7, 2012)

4BLD solve off by 3 edges....I haven't done a 4BLD solve since Nationals. Not sure what I did wrong in the solve either.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 9, 2012)

4BLD: DNF(11:43.94) off by a lot.

Corners were off by F' so definitely an execution mistake somewhere. Memo was about 6:30.


----------



## Riley (Feb 12, 2012)

So braindead from 8 attempts, my results:

DNF(1:41.26), DNF(2:16.05), DNF(2:51.10), DNF(2:57.81), DNF(3:27.04), DNF(3:56.41), DNF(2:25.02), 2:38.15, DNF(2:58.01), DNF(3:34.94)

... Time for a break.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2012)

My video camera broke, so I didn't try an 8x8x8 BLD this weekend. That's my failure.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 13, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> My video camera broke, so I didn't try an 8x8x8 BLD this weekend. That's my failure.


 
It's camera's fault.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 13, 2012)

19/21 (54:04) at Irish Open. Memo was about 32. I missed the last 2 cubes :fp
The second last cube I think I undid a setup move the wrong direction. The last cube I was really nervous for no apparent reason, and the cube was the worst one I had, so I popped. Managed to fix the edges correctly but unfortunately had lost my place in a Y perm.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 14, 2012)

Daniel, congrats on new WR record for 4x4 bld.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 14, 2012)

29.91, DNF(14.23), DNF(38.19), 29.76, 40.90, 36.90, DNF(43.29), DNF(36.28)
did some solves tonight, this was the best part :|

I got a 24 earlier in the day but it was easy (1x2x2 block solved)


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 14, 2012)

14 SECONDS!?!
U kidding me? That's faster than most of my speedsolve times. xD OMG


----------



## aronpm (Feb 14, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> 14 SECONDS!?!
> U kidding me? That's faster than most of my speedsolve times. xD OMG


 
I probably stopped the timer after a corner alg or after finishing memo


----------



## TMOY (Feb 15, 2012)

4BLD: 5:57.07, DNF because I did a corner 3-cycle in the wrong direction


----------



## chardison1980 (Feb 19, 2012)

hey guys,
i am still contuing to fail at M2/OP, I'll do my scramble do my memo, figure out if theres parity most of the time i still get it wrong  but anyway, I am at like a 10% success rate with M2/OP and thats worrible, specially when my OP success rate is like 80% or higher. 
can anyone give me any advice because i video myself and i am having a hard time figuring out what im doing wrong. 
thanks


----------



## insane569 (Feb 19, 2012)

chardison1980 said:


> hey guys,
> i am still contuing to fail at M2/OP, I'll do my scramble do my memo, figure out if theres parity most of the time i still get it wrong  but anyway, I am at like a 10% success rate with M2/OP and thats worrible, specially when my OP success rate is like 80% or higher.
> can anyone give me any advice because i video myself and i am having a hard time figuring out what im doing wrong.
> thanks



Do you know exactly where you're messing up? Execution? Or just memoing wrong? Do a corners only solve and then do a edges only solve and see which is correct. Or try doing a solve with your eyes open and memo to see where you might have made a mistake in memo.


----------



## chardison1980 (Feb 19, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Do you know exactly where you're messing up? Execution? Or just memoing wrong? Do a corners only solve and then do a edges only solve and see which is correct. Or try doing a solve with your eyes open and memo to see where you might have made a mistake in memo.


 
ive tried all of those, i believe its when im memoing, i get lost when i have parity. ive written my memo down then go through a practice solve using that memo, ill just read my memo and not look at the cube most of the time ill solve it just ok.
then ill rescramble and memo it then put on the blindfold, and some where along the solve i ends up not right, some times its my corners sometimes its edges. so idk? but its only when im trying to do M2/OP thats it.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 19, 2012)

chardison1980 said:


> ive tried all of those, i believe its when im memoing, i get lost when i have parity. ive written my memo down then go through a practice solve using that memo, ill just read my memo and not look at the cube most of the time ill solve it just ok.
> then ill rescramble and memo it then put on the blindfold, and some where along the solve i ends up not right, some times its my corners sometimes its edges. so idk? but its only when im trying to do M2/OP thats it.


 
M2/OP might not be your thing then. I use OP for corners and edges. You might have to take your time with memo and not rush it. Memo speed will come naturally. as it did to me.


----------



## chardison1980 (Feb 19, 2012)

insane569 said:


> M2/OP might not be your thing then. I use OP for corners and edges. You might have to take your time with memo and not rush it. Memo speed will come naturally. as it did to me.


ok so ive narrowed it down to my edges for sure, i believe its when im breaking into a new cycle, i think im forgetting that my M slice is M2 out, so when i shoot to a M slice spot i end up putting the edge in the wrong spot.
my left and right sides are good, its only the middle edges.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 19, 2012)

it's memo, or corners, or edges.

1) memo:
2.1 you remember wrong sticker. example, if it's red-white, and red on it, you accidentally remember the white one. that happened to me a lot before. but that could lead only to misoriented pieces. the permutation is good, but you flip some of the edges remembering wrong cycle.
2.2 wrong tracking pieces - very common problem at the beginning of blindfold cubing

2) edges:
2.1 wrong setup - that can lead to many problems. permutation is not good or you do setup for the opposite edge, so you don't do setup for red-white, but white-red, but that would also leave you with some flipped edges.
2.2 not undoing setups - you forgot to undo setup
2.3 M slice flipped - if you aren't careful enough with M slice it would also give you incorrect permutation.

3) corners:
3.1 not undoing setups properly
3.2 wrong setup
3.3 forgetting where you are at the moment ("have I finished alg", "is there cancelation", "whatthe?"..) or not executing algorithm (Yperm) good.

These are mistakes that I made before, but with practice it all becomes pretty natural and mistake-free.
Figure out what are you doing wrong, it must be something wrong.
Good luck.


----------



## conn9 (Feb 19, 2012)

aronpm said:


> 29.91, DNF(14.23), DNF(38.19), 29.76, 40.90, 36.90, DNF(43.29), DNF(36.28)
> did some solves tonight, this was the best part :|
> 
> I got a 24 earlier in the day but it was easy (1x2x2 block solved)



Can you try this scramble I got before? : F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' R' D R F R2 U B2 L2


----------



## chardison1980 (Feb 19, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> it's memo, or corners, or edges.
> 
> 1) memo:
> 2.1 you remember wrong sticker. example, if it's red-white, and red on it, you accidentally remember the white one. that happened to me a lot before. but that could lead only to misoriented pieces. the permutation is good, but you flip some of the edges remembering wrong cycle.
> ...



i figured it out i think lol
i think its when i break into a new cycle, when im going through my memo, i was told to skip my buffer when its solved as before i would just add it into my memo. for figuring out parity
i just did 6 of the same scrabmles memos and solves 3 sites 3 blind, and what i think i did and am doin is when i break into a new cycle, im forgetting to solve the new sticker, and go on to the next one, so essentually messing up my centers.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 19, 2012)

so, you skipped both buffer and next pieces? neat. 
good to know where is the mistake, now practice.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2012)

8x8x8 BLD, fourth try: DNF [1:14:48.79, 40:35, 3iX, 6mO]

It looked like I did the wrong orbit for one set of 3 obliques. Not sure what went wrong with the inner X centers; I tried to figure them out but they didn't make sense. Oh well.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 21, 2012)

1/2 multiblind because i picked up one cube with the wrong orientation.


----------



## JyH (Feb 21, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> 1/2 multiblind because i picked up one cube with the wrong orientation.


 
That was me... Your second cube was off because you had two twisted corners or something like that.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 22, 2012)

Took a break from 4BLD for a week:

DNF(15:13.22) *off by 2 corners and 2 centres*

Was determined to get a success so took my time with memo and reviewed a bit more than in previous attempts. I still wasn't confident with the centre memo though so to only be off by 2 was quite surprising.  The corners were just from doing parity wrong though. :fp


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 22, 2012)

4 BLD: popped during very first slice move for center comm, cube crumble...

Just before the attempt I was thinking about how this mini QJ had never ever popped


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 22, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> 4 BLD: popped during very first slice move for center comm, cube crumble...
> 
> Just before the attempt I was thinking about how this mini QJ had never ever popped


 
irony... it makes you smile...  bummer.


----------



## conn9 (Feb 24, 2012)

My first ever attempt at whole cube 3BLD, it had corner parity as well, and it ended up being solved except for just 2 edges flipped! I'd never memoed edges before as well, so I'd call this more an accomplishment than a failure! I'm already loving BLD.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 24, 2012)

JyH said:


> That was me... Your second cube was off because you had two twisted corners or something like that.


 
It was a different MBLD attempt at my house the next day.


----------



## conn9 (Feb 24, 2012)

2nd BLD attempt, I was one alg off grr DNF(7:38.37) Don't know how though.

Time for a 3rd attempt.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Feb 24, 2012)

First try 4BLD - DNF(time-unknown).

Memo: centers, edges, corners.
Solve: corners, centers (2 left, but I forgot which ones so I knew that cube won't be solved and that pissed me so I stopped although I could finish up all the edges.

However, pretty nice, I was amazed how well I understand comms. 

Method: corners - comms, centers - comms, edges - r2.

P. S. did first sighted 5BLD solve. OMG, I LOVE BLD.


----------



## Maskow (Feb 25, 2012)

My first try to 23 cubes in multi: 19/23 in 58:24.20 [33:15]
2x I skipped one word in the cycle
2x I don't know where I did mistake

Knowing my accuracy I think that the month will pass or two (or three) before I will do it completely : F


----------



## Jakube (Feb 25, 2012)

Maskow said:


> My first try to 23 cubes in multi: 19/23 in 58:24.20 [33:15]
> 2x I skipped one word in the cycle
> 2x I don't know where I did mistake
> 
> Knowing my accuracy I think that the month will pass or two (or three) before I will do it completely : F



So fast. How many attempts do you do every week?


----------



## Maskow (Feb 25, 2012)

In this week I did 5 (I count only attempts with 20+ cubes) but it isn't a rule. There are a weeks when I did only 1-2 and weeks when I *try* to do one attempt per day.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 25, 2012)

Maskow said:


> In this week I did 5 (I count only attempts with 20+ cubes) but it isn't a rule. There are a weeks when I did only 1-2 and weeks when I *try* to do one attempt per day.


 That's crazy. You must enjoy doing attempts quite a lot!


----------



## Jakube (Feb 25, 2012)

Maskow said:


> In this week I did 5 (I count only attempts with 20+ cubes) but it isn't a rule. There are a weeks when I did only 1-2 and weeks when I *try* to do one attempt per day.



Wow! This explains you fast progress. I don`t think anyone did this much multi practice before. 
When I tried managing 15 cubes in 1 hour, I did 3 attempts per week, currently only 1 per week. 
Keep up the good work and you will soon beat Zane.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2012)

8x8x8 BLD, fifth try: DNF [1:13:25.41, 37:05, 6iO 2C] (still no successes)

For the 6 obliques, I was able to determine certainly that I applied one commutator to the wrong orbit, accounting for all 6 pieces. The corners being twisted was inexcusable - I really should spend a few more seconds memorizing corners before I start - this is ridiculous.

I realize that considering my 7x7x7 BLD accuracy is around 20%, I shouldn't feel bad about missing my first 5 tries at 8x8x8, but this is starting to get disappointing.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 8x8x8 BLD, fifth try: DNF [1:13:25.41, 37:05, 6iO 2C] (still no successes)
> 
> For the 6 obliques, I was able to determine certainly that I applied one commutator to the wrong orbit, accounting for all 6 pieces. The corners being twisted was inexcusable - I really should spend a few more seconds memorizing corners before I start - this is ridiculous.
> 
> I realize that considering my 7x7x7 BLD accuracy is around 20%, I shouldn't feel bad about missing my first 5 tries at 8x8x8, but this is starting to get disappointing.



Maybe your target should be \( \frac{100}{n-2}\%, n>2 \) for an nxnxn cube?


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 8x8x8 BLD, fifth try: DNF [1:13:25.41, 37:05, 6iO 2C] (still no successes)
> 
> For the 6 obliques, I was able to determine certainly that I applied one commutator to the wrong orbit, accounting for all 6 pieces. The corners being twisted was inexcusable - I really should spend a few more seconds memorizing corners before I start - this is ridiculous.
> 
> I realize that considering my 7x7x7 BLD accuracy is around 20%, I shouldn't feel bad about missing my first 5 tries at 8x8x8, but this is starting to get disappointing.


Bld failures are always nasty, but getting the right orbits sounds like a trickier job than the actual memo and figuring out comms parts.

Also remember the old motto: Any practise is good practise

p.s. When you get it, please make sure it's on film!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 27, 2012)

3/5, first cube was off by 2 edges, 4th cube was off by 3 edges and two twisted corners. This is getting really frustrating....I should have had the 1st cube for sure, but I flipped the wrong edge.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> p.s. When you get it, please make sure it's on film!


That's why I find it so hard to make more than one attempt per week - I have to record it, and it takes longer to deal with the recording (and requires that the kids are sleeping ).


----------



## Carson (Feb 28, 2012)

Due to recent improvements in BLD, I decided to try a 5 cube multi. I have only ever tried two cubes, and have only had one success at that. B*** to the wall I suppose.

1/5 in 1:01:47.77 || Memo = 49:31 (May have been under 1:00 had I not had to get up to restart my camera... it froze)
I solved in reverse order of the memo.
Cube 5 = 50%
Cube 4 = Realized as I was finishing corners that I had been solving edges using the corners memo. Wasn't sure when I made the accidental transition, so I just threw the cube away.
Cube 3 = Started solving edges on accident using corner memo. (Yes... 5 seconds after I screwed up the previous cube the same way) I got *cough* upset *cough* and forgot where I was in the execution, so I threw yet another cube away.
Cube 2 = Solved
Cube 1 = 50% - My hand slipped while doing a setup move. I took a reasonable guess at what moves I made and tried to fix them, but I don't think I got it right.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 28, 2012)

Carson said:


> Due to recent improvements in BLD, I decided to try a 5 cube multi. I have only ever tried two cubes, and have only had one success at that. B*** to the wall I suppose.



A damn inspiring failure though!
When I have an hours of cubing time I'll try 5 too

This will be my 3rd ever attempt at MBLD  
1st 0/2 official comp (my first ever official BLD attempt LOL, but really tried to do both of them)
2nd 2/2 recent weekly comp
3rd ?/5


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 29, 2012)

This would have been a sub-6, significant improve over my sub-10 yesterday. 








I had a feeling that I forgot to permute a corner, but I obviously completely forgot about orientation instead. And I messed up during the end of the edges


----------



## Carson (Feb 29, 2012)

3x3 - DNF - 2:49.70
Off by an edge cycle and corner cycle. First ever sub 3:00.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 1, 2012)

ARRGH.

Scramble: R' U F' B' U L D U' B2 L' B U R F2 U2 F' R' F2 B2 U2 B L' U2 R F' 

DNF 6:20.67, with 3:33.87 for memo. Would've been a record too.

For CP I memo'd it correctly, but got one corner cycle wrong. Dammit.

And this is after I do it perfectly on the bus with twenty incredibly rowdy kids watching...

At least it taught me that apparently it's faster to execute EP in 3OP first, not CP. Huh.

(how do you do it so fast???)


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 1, 2012)

So many BLD failures over the past few weeks. Here are yesterday's solves(all DNFs):
3:56.94, 3:48.32, 5:13.77, 4:24.08, 2:55.57, 5:27.55, 5:16.98, 3:45.12, 4:29.01
AUGH!! So frustrated. Probably 3 of these were close (3 cycle, flipped pieces, etc), while the other's are just complete FAILURES! GRRR! Blind frustrates me, because it's so fun, but DNFs are just so annoying.





BrainOfSweden said:


> This would have been a sub-6, significant improve over my sub-10 yesterday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
What cube is that? It looks like a dayan cube, but the plastic is so shiny! It looks pretty cool.
Oh, and I personally would like at that as a neutral solve. Neither a failure nor an achievement. You shaved off 4 minutes from your time yesterday, and were only off by what? 3 edges and 2 corners? So congrats and bummer...


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 1, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> What cube is that? It looks like a dayan cube, but the plastic is so shiny! It looks pretty cool.
> Oh, and I personally would like at that as a neutral solve. Neither a failure nor an achievement. You shaved off 4 minutes from your time yesterday, and were only off by what? 3 edges and 2 corners? So congrats and bummer...


The cube is an Alpha V-F. 
Thanks for the congratulations. It was not a complete fail, as you say, it's three edges and two corners that are misoriented. Now that I have actually done a succesful solve, I of course want to do it faster, so I think I might be stressing my memory just a little too much. But according to the excellent third post in this thread, that might come of as a good thing in the end. My so far only complete solve was in fact done about an hour after a few failed solves, all done without a break in between. Things might get easier now that I realized that I always forget the last U-turn of the R-Perm -.-'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 1, 2012)

5/8 MBLD  I was sure I had it, I screwed up the last cube because I was trying to rush because I thought I was gonna go over the hour, so I skipped a corner on accident. And the other two, I have no clue what went wrong. Time was 56:13.34.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5/8 MBLD  I was sure I had it, I screwed up the last cube because I was trying to rush because I thought I was gonna go over the hour, so I skipped a corner on accident. And the other two, I have no clue what went wrong. Time was 56:13.34.


 
Nice try!

I remember the first multiBLD attempt I ever saw. It was Rowe at the US Open 2007, the first competition I ever attended. He got 5/8 in 59:20 (and everyone was quite impressed). So you just beat that!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 2, 2012)

This made me want to break a cube. 7/8, I thought I had it till I rolled over the last cube to find two twisted corners. RAGE. 55:24.06


----------



## fastcubesolver (Mar 2, 2012)

insane569 said:


> M2/OP might not be your thing then. I use OP for corners and edges. You might have to take your time with memo and not rush it. Memo speed will come naturally. as it did to me.


 
Memo speed always come naturally. Just keep practicing, and soon enough you will be able to memo the whole cube without going over it again.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> This made me want to break a cube. 7/8, I thought I had it till I rolled over the last cube to find two twisted corners. RAGE. 55:24.06


 
Wow - you're practicing hard! That is a terrible feeling - when your miss is hidden.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 2, 2012)

Geez, I feel like I'm practicing MBLD way more than I should be. 1/8  I have absolutely no clue what went wrong at all. It was basically twisted edges again, and a a few cubes that were off by random edges.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I think you're over practicing, try doing one attempt every other day.


 
I would do that, if I wasn't so addicted xD I don't think it was over practice that made this happen. Just a really bad attempt.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I would do that, if I wasn't so addicted xD I don't think it was over practice that made this happen. Just a really bad attempt.


 
A good night's sleep first (or if you can't wait, a good nap). Then you can try again.

I admit, I was never addicted to multi that way, but I have been addicted to big cubes BLD that way, so I fully understand the feeling.


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 2, 2012)

how exactly does memo'ing images work? an example solve would be helpful too please( pure OP)


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 2, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Geez, I feel like I'm practicing MBLD way more than I should be. 1/8  I have absolutely no clue what went wrong at all. It was basically twisted edges again, and a a few cubes that were off by random edges.


 
Maybe your roman rooms are "tired", and while trying to remember current cube you are remembering what was at the previous multi-bld session? If so, you need a rest. If not, I would suggest just not to give up and continue, because everybody fails, but it is better to fail at home than at competitions.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 3, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> how exactly does memo'ing images work? an example solve would be helpful too please( pure OP)


I think you accidentally placed this in the wrong thread. Most people derive letters from a lettering scheme, then form images from the letters. The images are then placed along an imaginary route. - Memorisation article.

Short example: If you used the Speffz lettering scheme, and your targets were UB and RB, the corresponding letters would be 'A' and 'N'. The image for this could be '*an*ts'. If the next letters were D and G, the next image might be a *d*o*g*. This could be imagined as ants eating a dog.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 3, 2012)

This was my last attempt before the weekend, since I will be too busy to do anymore till Monday. 

4/8 in 53:51.46 (Took memo kinda slow) Two cubes were off by two twisted corners, another cube was off by two twisted edges, the last cube was pretty messed up (I accidentally messed up a Y perm) 
It would appear I'm very capable of getting 8, but I keep making really small errors. Guess I will have lots of time to rest before my next attempt.

Oh, and fun fact, my first cube was actually solved, but I forgot if I twisted the corners or not, so I decided to take the chance and do the alg again, which ended up screwing that cube up.


----------



## conn9 (Mar 4, 2012)

8 failures in a row  After my initial successes of solving 3BLD for the first time, I think I was rushing too much. They were all off by 1 or 2 pieces, but they all would have been my PB, by a good 1.5 minutes. I was tired today though, and I guess any practice is useful. It's always been edges that were wrong (every single time corners were fine) though. I can remember the letters, I just fail the memo.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 4, 2012)

19/20 in 53:36

Damn it, I skipped the execution of the 2nd cube corners.
But the time was awesome!
I got the attempt on video, not sure if I should upload it.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 4, 2012)

Jakube said:


> 19/20 in 53:36
> 
> Damn it, I skipped the execution of the 2nd cube corners.
> But the time was awesome!
> I got the attempt on video, not sure if I should upload it.


I think you should. I know I would watch it  Eventually speed it up a bit, at least the memo


----------



## Jakube (Mar 4, 2012)

BrainOfSweden said:


> I think you should. I know I would watch it  Eventually speed it up a bit, at least the memo


 
O.k. But not until next saturday, because I need my desktop computer for editing the video.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 4, 2012)

Jakube said:


> O.k. But not until next saturday, because I need my desktop computer for editing the video.


That's ok, take your time


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 5, 2012)

7/8 MBLD, last cube was off by two flipped edges...memo time was 29:30.xy, finish time was 41:04.18. I went really slow on execution, hoping to finally get this one. Still about a 6 minute improvement for me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 6, 2012)

Double post. 7/8 AGAIN  off by 3 corners. Memo time was the same as the last, and finish was 41:27.51


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 6, 2012)

Triple post....if I get another failure, I'll just edit this one. 6/8 in 42:34.13. I screwed up a set up move on one of the cubes, and didn't realize it till two edges after, and I tried to go back and fix it but I ended up just making it worse. And I picked the 5th cube up in the wrong orientation 

EDIT: ‎8/9 in 56:00.88 off by two twisted corners and 3 edges....KILL ME.


----------



## Henrik (Mar 11, 2012)

Failing 3 attempts on 5x5 BLD. 
Doing 5/8 in Multi
Only getting 1/3 4x4BLDs 
Failing 2 of 3 3x3 BLDs
and bad 2x2 BLD times at weekly.

I really need to get into BLD shape again, maybe start using double letters for edges as well. Maybe that will make my accuracy better, at least for edges. I have switched two images a few times and I hate it. !


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 12, 2012)

2/9 MBLD in 43:16.45. All off by two twisted corners and edges. Not sure what I did wrong. Thought I would have a good chance at getting it after a long break from multi. (Was at my dads without most of my cubes)


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 12, 2012)

1/2 Multi blind in 13:48.60. First cube was off by 2 2 edge swaps (UF -> UL, and FR -> BL). I have no idea what went wrong. On the bright side, I solved one of the cubes, and this was much faster than my last mbld attempt, which took well over 20 minutes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2012)

Sixth attempt at 8x8x8 BLD: DNF [1:16:13.12, 39:20, 3oX 3iO].

Awww, I really thought this one would be the one. For the obliques, I actually had them memorized and simply skipped that location.  I don't know what went wrong with the outer X centers; I can't figure out where my mistake was there. Still very close, but not quite there yet.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 14, 2012)

Mike, all the luck I could plausibly wish you for the next try.
Don't give up, if someone can do it - you can do it.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 16, 2012)

Got a 15:27 5BLD today... DNF by 3 wings. GRRRRRRRRR... Memo in ~4:45.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice time, François. Especially the memo. I hope I can see a successfull solve from you in two weeks.


----------



## Sebastien (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow Francois...but still your execution is so slow compared to your memo times :S


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 17, 2012)

I suppose I should start posting in here.

DNF(6:17.36)[2:58.03] U' B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F L' F D2 L' B' D' F' R' B 

Off by TWO EDGES FLIPPED (UR and DF). Dammit.

Would've been a PB too. But that remains firmly at 6:38.75. Keep trying...


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 17, 2012)

Does a rage quit count as failure? I'm doing plain old 3Blind. I'm memo-ing.
And memo-ing.
And still memo-ing.

I rage quit my memo and stopped the timer at 4:40.27...

It wasn't even a hard memo or anything!! Corners had 2 cycles and edges had just 1! UGH. My brain just WOULD NOT memorize the letters. Grrr. Honestly, it's a pretty easy scramble... D2 U2 F L2 F D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 U B U F L' B2 D' U B
Sigh...


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 17, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Does a rage quit count as failure? I'm doing plain old 3Blind. I'm memo-ing.
> And memo-ing.
> And still memo-ing.
> 
> ...



Ouch, that sucks. Do you think there was anything distracting you? Maybe try and shut that off next time.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 19, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> Ouch, that sucks. Do you think there was anything distracting you? Maybe try and shut that off next time.


 
I can't think of anything that was particularly distracting. The setting was the same as it always is for blind. my family was talking amongst themselves, but I was in the basement with the door shut, so I could just hear voices. It was no different than it ever is... On the bright side though, I did a blind solve today with one of the basketball games on right in front of me, and that didn't bother me at all. I've decided that I might try to start practicing blind in front of TVs so that when I do bld at a competition, the noises there will not be as distracting.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 20, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I can't think of anything that was particularly distracting. The setting was the same as it always is for blind. my family was talking amongst themselves, but I was in the basement with the door shut, so I could just hear voices. It was no different than it ever is... On the bright side though, I did a blind solve today with one of the basketball games on right in front of me, and that didn't bother me at all. I've decided that I might try to start practicing blind in front of TVs so that when I do bld at a competition, the noises there will not be as distracting.


 
Ah, yeah, I hate it when that happens. But that's probably a good idea. It helped my self-confidence about blindsolving when I did a solve on the bus, with about 20 rowdy and loud schoolkids watching. Took me a few attempts over several days, but when I did it, their reaction was bloody hilarious.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 21, 2012)

9/10 MBLD for the weekly competition. I screwed up a Y perm on the 5th cube. Time was 57:24.13. I was so mad when I screwed that Y perm up. My camera also never started recording. (I blame that on not being able to see when I don't have glasses on )


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 25, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 9/10 MBLD for the weekly competition. I screwed up a Y perm on the 5th cube. Time was 57:24.13. I was so mad when I screwed that Y perm up. My camera also never started recording. (I blame that on not being able to see when I don't have glasses on )


 
20/20 by nats? Do 1 attempt per day of summer, add a cube every 2-3 days or something.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 25, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> 20/20 by nats? Do 1 attempt per day of summer, add a cube every 2-3 days or something.


 
My memo speed would have to start improving crazy fast haha. I'm hoping for like 14+ by nationals. But I don't know how much I'll actually practice MBLD.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sure you could podium (if not win) if you practice once/day. Make a letter pair list. It will help with memo.


Rubiks560 said:


> My memo speed would have to start improving crazy fast haha. I'm hoping for like 14+ by nationals. But I don't know how much I'll actually practice MBLD.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2012)

8x8x8 BLD eighth attempt: DNF [1:15:13.82, 37:40, 3mW 3oO]

Done using the blindfold race scramble. Just six pieces wrong - I'm usually really close, but I still haven't gotten one right yet. It was sad - this one felt really good. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 27, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 8x8x8 BLD eighth attempt: DNF [1:15:13.82, 37:40, 3mW 3oO]
> 
> Done using the blindfold race scramble. Just six pieces wrong - I'm usually really close, but I still haven't gotten one right yet. It was sad - this one felt really good. Maybe next weekend.


 
Damn. Especially considering it was your eighth attempt. That would've been amazing if you'd succeeded.

Right now, I've been failing at trying to learn 4x4 blind. I think I'll leave that for a bit.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 27, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 8x8x8 BLD eighth attempt: DNF [1:15:13.82, 37:40, 3mW 3oO]
> 
> Done using the blindfold race scramble. Just six pieces wrong - I'm usually really close, but I still haven't gotten one right yet. It was sad - this one felt really good. Maybe next weekend.


 
Wow! I barely have the patients to speedsolve an 8x8. Good luck next week!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 27, 2012)

7/10 in 55:44.97. I have absolutely no clue what went wrong.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 28, 2012)

Another RAGE QUIT
I know why this one happened though. My parents aren't home so my dog was barking like crazy. (Ever heard a beagle "bark"? It's more like a whiny howl that is extraordinarily loud)
Donned the blindfold at 2:01 (usual memo is 1:20-1:35), got distracted during the corners, screwed them up, totally forgot my edge memo or whether or not I had parity, DNF'd at 2:57....

AUGH!! I really need ear muffs/plugs...


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 28, 2012)

You probably need to practice BLD at public places, after that you will not need ear plugs anymore...


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 28, 2012)

probably a good idea. I do practice in front of the TV sometimes, so that helps some, but beagle barks are just.... :fp


----------



## IanTheCuber (Mar 29, 2012)

3BLD: DNF (Popped on the last cycle)


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 29, 2012)

6/7 55 minutes. I knew something felt weird about that sixth cube...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2012)

6x6x6 BLD (for the weekly competition): DNF [25:11.79, 14:37, 2iX].

Off by just 2 inner X centers - I memorized S instead of R (I executed correctly for my memorization, but memorized wrong).

Memo was a little slow, but as a result was very secure. Execution was actually faster than Jakube's UWR solve's execution - this was just 10:35 execution! I had probably less than 10 pauses throughout the whole solve - I was almost always able to think ahead.

And while I'm at it, I should also mention I've been missing BLD solves right and left this week. Funny how just as you think you're starting to get really solid with accuracy on BLD, you suddenly start missing everything.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2012)

8x8x8 BLD ninth attempt: DNF [1:16:20.28, 40:39, 3oO 3iO].

Six pieces again. This time, both were definitely memorization mistakes. On the outer obliques, I memorized HL when it was actually LH; after I was done, I realized I could still remember them visually, so I know for sure that was my mistake. For the inner obliques, I realize now that I memorized F twice - I memorized F instead of E.

A funny but frustrating thing happened on this attempt - I accidentally printed out last week's scramble (from the blindfold race, because they were both on the same page of posts). I sat down, got situated, started the video camera, and started memorizing. I memorized the first image and thought, "wow, what a coincidence - I think that was my first image last week". Then I memorized the next two images and realized the whole first location was the same. I was dreading what that meant, so I went ahead and memorized the second location too just to make sure that it really was a duplicate. It was. So I quit, and tried to guess what the initial orientation of the cube was and tried to apply the reverse scramble. It didn't work - I'm pretty sure I guessed the original orientation wrong. So then I had to do a speedsolve so I could try again. I don't know how long it took, but I do know that it took me 19:10 from the time I started memorizing, through the time I tried to apply the reverse scramble, to the time I finished the speedsolve. It felt fast - I suspect it was my fastest speedsolve - probably sub-13.

So maybe the most impressive thing about the attempt is that I scrambled an 8x8x8 correctly two weeks in a row.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 3, 2012)

First BLD attempt: 19:09.79 DNF by two flipped edges, two flipped+switched edges, and two twisted+twisted corners.

Grr, memo is so hard >__<


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 6, 2012)

First multi-bld attempt: 1/2 in 17:53.00[11:07.12].

Scrambles:

1. U2 B F U2 L2 R2 B F' L2 B' F2 U2 R' D U F2 L F L R2 D' U' R' F2 D R' B2 L2 D' U2	
2. R' B' F' L2 B2 F' L' U' L' R' B' U2 L2 F' U L' R' B2 F2 L' R B2 F D2 U' L2 U' B L2 B'

The second cube failed because I picked it up yellow on top, green on front. I normally do it white on top green on front. FAIL


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 7, 2012)

I accidentally Harvard Spring.

MBLD: 4/7 58:11 [~45]

3BLD:
DNF ~3:30
DNF ~2:20 (two flipped edges)
DNF ~2:05 (two twisted corners)

Definitely had first competition jitters. Hopefully they're all behind me now.


----------



## porkynator (Apr 9, 2012)

DNF(22.43)[10.50] F2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 R B2 R U2 B2 U' L2 R' D' U B' R' B' R U 

R' D L' D' R2 D L D R' (9/9)
y' z' R' D R U' R D' R U z y (8/17)

x' U' M U R U' M' U R' (8/25)
z' M' U' L' U M U' L U z x (8/33)
x R' U' M U R U' M' U x' (8/41)
z R' U' R' U' R U R U R U' (10/51)
_Two edges left to flip_

51 STM / 11.93 s = 4.275 TPS
lol scramble, bad memo (I didn't believe there were so many pieces already solved), good TPS (at least).


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 9, 2012)

Stopping 4BLD for a while cause I'm lazy  on the other hand, focusing on learning BH comms for 3BLD properly and some 3-style algs, and also finishing my letter pair list. -going for Amos' 3BLD NR.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2012)

8x8x8 BLD tenth attempt: DNF [1:12:00.73, 36:45, 4mW 4iW 8iX 8mX 18iO 6mO 8oO].

This is getting frustrating. It looks like it was a bad result with 56 pieces wrong, but it looks to me like all but 2 of the pieces might be accounted for by my turning the wrong slice for one turn in one of the commutators. And I had a spot where I asked myself, "Did I turn the wrong slice there?" Unfortunately, I couldn't remember things well enough to figure out whether or not that was the actual slice I messed up.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 9, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 8x8x8 BLD tenth attempt: DNF


 
Look at it this way - All the DNFs will make the successes that much more satisfying


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Look at it this way - All the DNFs will make the successes that much more satisfying



I didn't save the first 5 or 6 attempts, but I'm planning to make a video with all my reactions to the DNFs that I've saved. So I guess it also means more for that.  My reaction this time wasn't very fun, though - I was not surprised by the result because of that spot where I thought I might have turned the wrong slice.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 9, 2012)

Practicing 4BLD today, I've only ever had one success which was around 30mins (I didn't time it.) All my attempts today have been around 15mins (inc memo) and I'm either completely out from forgetting a set up, or I'm just a couple of centres out.

Can anyone offer any tipsfor centres? In particular 2 cycles, I'm SO close it's painful.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 10, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> First BLD attempt: 19:09.79 DNF by two flipped edges, two flipped+switched edges, and two twisted+twisted corners.
> 
> Grr, memo is so hard >__<



Don't worry, memo get's easier with practice. I felt the same way during my first attempts. Your memory will get stronger and faster. Best of luck.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 10, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm planning to make a video with all my reactions to the DNFs that I've saved.



DO IT! 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> DO IT!
> 
> Greetings, Dennis


 
When you come back from having been invisible for almost a year and tell me this, I feel I have no choice. I'll do it just for you, Dennis!  Nice to see you back.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 10, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> When you come back from having been invisible for almost a year and tell me this, I feel I have no choice. I'll do it just for you, Dennis!  Nice to see you back.


 
What an honor
Yeah true. I had a long break. But i always went on cubing. I just didnt do any big MULTI attempts and so on. But i feel like doing it again.. I never stopped cubing. I just didnt do anything "big".

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## micronexer (Apr 10, 2012)

Just failed 2x2x2 BLD twice. One was two unswapped pieces (T-Perm would have solved), and one was nowhere near.


----------



## Maskow (Apr 13, 2012)

My first try to 27 cubes: 18/27, 54:01.69 [31:15]
I feel paaaain ^^


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 14, 2012)

WUT. 4 Sub-1s today - all DNFS  :fp

59 - 2 flipped edges 58 - 3 corners off 57 - 2 flipped edges and another 57 - 3 twisted corners

ALL SO CLOSE. I had another success around then that felt like sub-1 but unfortunately my timer went out.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 14, 2012)

Just did my first 3BLD attempts in months. Extremely disappointed.

6:59 DNF
2:01 DNF
1:35 DNF
ragequit session


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 14, 2012)

DNF(5:13.72), DNF(2:57.25), DNF(4:18.34), DNF(4:53.36), DNF(4:18.93)


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 15, 2012)

Maskow said:


> My first try to 27 cubes: 18/27, 54:01.69 [31:15]
> I feel paaaain ^^


 What went wrong?


----------



## jonlin (Apr 21, 2012)

DNF(8:50:00.04) 3x3 DNF.
If anyone wants to know why that took so long, it was a sleep delayed DNF.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 21, 2012)

jonlin said:


> DNF(8:50:00.04) 3x3 DNF.
> If anyone wants to know why that took so long, it was a sleep delayed DNF.


 
Hahaha. I've got to try memoing the cube, than take a nap or sleep for full night and then solve cube. Amazing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2012)

8x8x8 BLD twelfth attempt: DNF [1:22:20.10, 40:45, 2mO].
Closest try yet - off by just 2 pieces! Apparently I cycled them the wrong direction; I can remember attempting to solve those pieces, but I don't remember exactly how I solved them. Actually, the time was closer to 1:20:00, but when I saw how close to solved it was, I forgot to make sure I properly stopped the stopwatch; I looked at it after I tried to figure out what I had done wrong, and realized it was still running.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 22, 2012)

I guarantee you'll get it on the next try Mike! Very good attempt tho!


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 22, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 8x8x8 BLD twelfth attempt: DNF [1:22:20.10, 40:45, 2mO].
> Closest try yet - off by just 2 pieces! Apparently I cycled them the wrong direction; I can remember attempting to solve those pieces, but I don't remember exactly how I solved them. Actually, the time was closer to 1:20:00, but when I saw how close to solved it was, I forgot to make sure I properly stopped the stopwatch; I looked at it after I tried to figure out what I had done wrong, and realized it was still running.



So close.

Hope you can do it very soon!


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 22, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 8x8x8 BLD twelfth attempt: DNF [1:22:20.10, 40:45, 2mO].
> Closest try yet - off by just 2 pieces! Apparently I cycled them the wrong direction; I can remember attempting to solve those pieces, but I don't remember exactly how I solved them. Actually, the time was closer to 1:20:00, but when I saw how close to solved it was, I forgot to make sure I properly stopped the stopwatch; I looked at it after I tried to figure out what I had done wrong, and realized it was still running.


 
So close! Next time though! Meanwhile I'm struggling to get a 3Bld success - haven't gotten one in over 1 month (and 30+ attempts)


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 23, 2012)

First 4x4 BLD attempt (excluding corners) - off by 3 edges! :fp Didn't time myself. 

Happy tho that I got the centers right!  I'll prolly be doing more specialized practice for centers and edges and by this weekend I'll hopefully attempt a full 4BLD and get a success!


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 29, 2012)

1st official 4BLD attempt at Zune Open 2012: DNF in 29:something
Off by a lot even though memo felt quite good...

Apart from corners that is: 
I solve corners last and during execution I found my memo had two consecutive targets on the same cornerpiece.
Didn't notice during memo as they were last and first letter in two letter-pairs.
So I put the cube down knowing it was a DNF but had expeced better centers and edges 
Could not figure out where the error was...

EDIT:
just reviewed the solve (THX Lars for the scramble)
Center and Edge memo correct, don't know what happened in execution
Corners: oh my...
1st error: started from the wrong sticker??????* B*LU instead of ULB 
2nd error: in solving I interpreted one of the regular words in my memo as two targets
Note to self: never use words from the letter-pair to fill the sentences


----------



## porkynator (Apr 30, 2012)

DNF(24.21)[7.30] F2 L' B2 R2 D L U2 B' D R2 B' D2 F' B2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 
Very easy scramble. I don't know what went wrong during execution, here's a reconstruction of what I tried to do:

x' L D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 x (8/8)
R U' L' U R' U' L U (8/16)
z2 y R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R y' z2 (9/25) (so many rotations to get an A-perm)

B' Lw R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R Lw' B (15/40) (no, I didn't cancel the last moves)
B' M' U M U2 M' U M B (9/49)
L2 U' M U' R2 U M' U' R2 U2 L2 (11/60)
x U2 R' U' M U R U' M' U' (9/69)

EDIT: yay, another fail! Two edges flipped away from a sub-40 avg12:


Spoiler



Average of 12: DNF
1. 33.55 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D B R B2 U2 L2 F D' B2 U2 R' 
2. 48.61 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 D' L' F2 R B' L' D' F2 U2 F R2 
3. 40.67 D2 U2 F D2 B R2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 U' R D2 F D L' B2 U B2 L 
4. 33.91 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R' B' D' F' D' R' D2 R' B' U' 
5. 36.58 F2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 R D2 L U2 L' B L U' R' D F L2 B F' U 
6. 33.19 R F2 D2 R F2 L D2 U2 L' D2 F2 U' F R B2 L U' B' U B' R' 
7. 30.32 D' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D U B2 R2 D' B' L' D2 F D2 R' F' L B F 
8. 42.96 B R' L B' D2 R' B R D' F U' L2 D' B2 U' L2 U' D' R2 F2 
9. DNF(41.77) L2 B2 D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 B' R' F D2 U' B2 F R B U2 
10. 45.10 F2 L2 U L2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 R' D2 L D F D' F U R D' 
11. (30.10) D' U' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 B D R U' L2 B2 F D2 U' B2 
12. (DNF(48.90)) B2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L U F' D' L' R D L2 F R


----------



## TMOY (May 2, 2012)

My BLD at Zune Open:
3BLD: 1:10.81, not a bad time for me but just slow enough to make me miss the podium (Vivi got 3rd place with 1:10.47)
4BLD: three DNFs, one of them off by a flipped dedge because I memoed those two wings wrong
5BLD: three DNFs, one of them off by 3 centers
Multi: DNF (5/12 in 55 minutes, at least it's the first time I didn't have to rush the memo while attempting 12).


----------



## Ickathu (May 3, 2012)

DNF(4:08.27), DNF(5:54.40), DNF(4:24.53), DNF(5:46.84)

Last solve was a rage quit during edge memo (i memo edges first...). Everyone kept trying to talk to me, the TV was on (and really loud for unknown reasons), there were like 3 edge cycles and no solved pieces. The corners (looking back at cube now) had 2 cycles, but looked relatively easy...

2 of the other solves was close (2 edges flipped on 1, and a 3cycle of edges on the other), 1 was... weird. At the end I had to flip 2 edges and then do a simple 3 cycle for the last 3 pieces (U2 M' U2 M). but somehow ended up being off by M' U M. I'm still not sure how...


----------



## Jaycee (May 4, 2012)

My failure : Every time I see a post in the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread I think it's Mike Hughey with an 8x8 BLD success.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> My failure : Every time I see a post in the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread I think it's Mike Hughey with an 8x8 BLD success.


 
Well, thankfully, that failure is finally over.


----------



## cubernya (May 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Well, thankfully, that failure is finally over.


 
If I'm reading your message correctly, you got a success? What was the time?


----------



## Ickenicke (May 5, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> If I'm reading your message correctly, you got a success? What was the time?



Take a look in the blindfold accomplishment thread


----------



## cubernya (May 5, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Take a look in the blindfold accomplishment thread


 
Dayum, didn't think to take a look at that haha...great job!


----------



## megaminxwin (May 6, 2012)

Dammit.

Multibld: 0/2 in 19:53.39[10:25.60].

Both off by at least two three-cycles. I'LL DO IT, I PROMISE (hopefully before i get the square-1)


----------



## Czery (May 6, 2012)

Yesterday, I made my tenth or so 3x3 blindfold attempt (still old pochmann) at around 13 minutes. Yet to have a success, I was desperately hoping for my first successful solve. Memorization felt solid and so did execution. When I took off the blindfold, I found the cube to be in peculiar stage. Two set of corners needed to be switched. These two corners were exactly were I used my Y perm buffer and T perm buffer. There were also two pairs of edges that needed to be swapped. I tried to find out what went wrong and went to sleep without an answer. I woke up, next thing in the morning to realize that I only made one mistake, which was to restore the new corner after I broke into a new cycle. So close!


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 7, 2012)

Czery said:


> So close!



Don't give up.
I practiced 3 moths edges/corners only, and my first success was at the competition, like 20ishth try, so yeah. 

Also, my failure:
Memo went to 40ish again. Huge lack of practice. Execution went to disasterous 2mins or so. Should be fun, mine first official competition is on Saturday (in 4 days). xD Poor me. :|


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 8, 2012)

Off by one T-Perm Dx


----------



## Noahaha (May 8, 2012)

Second 4BLD attempt 25:40 7 minutes faster than my first one... If only I'd known that the 2-swap I use for edge parity rotated the top layer by 180°. Oh well. Now I know.


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2012)

I had a lot of fails today. 

-During study hall I did my first attempt in about a month and was a DNF by a 3-cycle with a time of 5:16.

-Two periods later during the day I did an attempt with a bunch of people watching and the attempt time was 4:06 but was off by 2 flipped edges.

-I also messed up a potential PB by forgetting to flip the two edges and I failed to notice the twisted corners in the back. It would have been sub 4.

-I also tried my first multi-blind attempt today and got a 0/2 because there was two flipped edges on the first cube and a 3-cycle on the second. 

Ugg... so much fail but there was still success and as long as they are close DNF's, they're good DNF's.


----------



## jonlin (May 9, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Off by one T-Perm Dx


 
That was DNF(4:03.00) at Harvard...


----------



## ben1996123 (May 9, 2012)

3x3 sleep and school delayed BLD first attempt DNF by a U perm. Memorized first 2 edges as RL instead of LR. Time was 14:33:xx.xx [2:00ish].

Memo:

Edges: *RL* AXW JB CF K flip DB/UR
Corners: RX AV LENE


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 11, 2012)

My first official competition tomorrow. 9_9

I'll just reserve this space for my three DNFs. D:


----------



## Ickathu (May 11, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> My first official competition tomorrow. 9_9
> 
> I'll just reserve this space for my three DNFs. D:


 
Act positive and confident dude! Preparing like that guarantee's DNFs. Post in the Blindfold accomplishment thread, reserve a space there for your 3 new PBs!


----------



## Noahaha (May 12, 2012)

1:04 with two flipped edges, and a 1:04 with two twisted corners. My PB is 1:09. So sad.

EDIT: 1:10 with 2 second pause to recall corners.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 13, 2012)

First: DNF(2:22) (probably f***ed up some corner 3-cycle on the beginning and messed all the cube)
Second: DNF(3:02) off by two twisted edges. I haven't seen one flipped when memoing.
Third: I would have 3 attempts if I hadn't have both first two solves a DNF.

Conclusion: ****! D:


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2012)

3x PB 4BLD attempts tonight, all sub-7mins, with 2 incorrectly flipped corners on each one  I never go wrong on corners on 3BLD, it's sort of a specialty.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 14, 2012)

Ollie said:


> 3x PB 4BLD attempts tonight, all sub-7mins, with 2 incorrectly flipped corners on each one  I never go wrong on corners on 3BLD, it's sort of a specialty.



I can top that:

Blindfold race:
*4x4 bld = DNF
Accuracy: 100% DNF*

1. DNF 26:25 off by a lot
2. DNF 29-ish off by a lot
3. DNF 33:37 off by 4 edges and 8 centers... Strange thing about centers: I managed to unsolve some of the centers that were already solves after the scramble?
4. DNF 25:48.72 off by 3 centers, 7 Edges and 4 corners. Massive recall issue on corners but eventually managed to get the start of the story right...

On a positive note: I seem to be getting less slow


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2012)

> I can top that:
> 
> Blindfold race:
> 4x4 bld = DNF
> ...


Paha, fine, you win!
Where do you think you're going wrong?


----------



## Cubenovice (May 14, 2012)

Apart from memo errors my typical execution errors are in center commutators and the occasional wrong execution of the l-slice targets.
I sometimes find myself "saying'' U B R U B during the second part of these targets yet executing U B R B *U B*
Offcourse I do execute the ' 's but don't "say" them.

But arlier this week I eliminated the cause of the first two massive fails by doing some solves with the letter pairs written out:
It turned out that I was mixing up A and E targets or had two E targets. 
Probably because I do not have "A" as a target in 3BLD and the pieces do look somewhat similar...

A = Yellow on Yellow-Orange
E = Yellow on Yellow-Red


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> I sometimes find myself "saying'' U B R U B


 
Do you mean B' U R' B U'? i.e. to shoot to UBl in the l-slice do B' U R' B U' [r2] U B' R U' B

Maybe that's the error?


----------



## Cubenovice (May 14, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Do you mean B' U R' B U'? i.e. to shoot to UBl in the l-slice do B' U R' B U' [r2] U B' R U' B
> Maybe that's the error?



Sorry, I should have been more clear 
That is exactly what I use but sometimes I find myself executing B' U R' B U' [r2] U B' R *B U' *

To aid in execution I will 'say' the B' U R' B U' and U B' R U' B parts in my head (sans prime's) so UBRUB and BURBU

And I *do* find myself making the error but because I am 'saying it' I notice it and I am able to correct if I go B U' instead of U' B


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear
> That is exactly what I use but sometimes I find myself executing B' U R' B U' [r2] U B' R *B U' *
> 
> To aid in execution I will 'say' the B' U R' B U' and U B' R U' B parts in my head (sans prime's) so UBRUB and BURBU
> ...



Ah, sorry!  Yeah, I see.

I've practiced that move enough times now so that it feels completely natural (muscle memory?) and I don't need to think about it. Try some solves with the BLD method without the blindfold? That worked for me!


----------



## Cubenovice (May 14, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Try some solves with the BLD method without the blindfold? That worked for me!



Yep I do that every now and then, also partial solves with about 6 targets at a time so I can practice execution without having to spend too much time on memo.

Thanks for your feedback!
And goodnight...


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2012)

> Yep I do that every now and then, also partial solves with about 6 targets at a time so I can practice execution without having to spend too much time on memo.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback!
> And goodnight...



Good luck!


----------



## Noahaha (May 15, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear
> That is exactly what I use but sometimes I find myself executing B' U R' B U' [r2] U B' R *B U' *
> 
> To aid in execution I will 'say' the B' U R' B U' and U B' R U' B parts in my head (sans prime's) so UBRUB and BURBU
> ...


 
Maybe try B' R B U R2 U' 
I find it more intuitive and easier to execute.


----------



## Skullush (May 16, 2012)

This scramble...
R2 F2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F R2 F2 U2 L' B' L' R' B2 F2 D L' B 

Four edges solved for you
I speed through memo and after solving the corners I find that I memorized an odd number of corners and an even number of edges... :fp
Would've been an amazing time.


----------



## Ickathu (May 16, 2012)

Skullush said:


> I find that I memorized an odd number of corners and an even number of edges... :fp


 
I hate when that happens. Especially when you go back and memo again and it turns out that you were counting wrong.


----------



## Mikel (May 20, 2012)

I had 3 DNF's at the Kansas Cube Off 2012. It was my first time officially competing in BLD. My first cube I don't really know what happened, I had 4 edges wrong. The second, I had two flipped edges  The third; I totally forgot my edge memo so just quit.

Edit: on the second solve, after I set the cube down, the edges were DB and DR so for a second I thought I got a success, but then I looked closer and they were flipped


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 20, 2012)

Mikel said:


> I had 3 DNF's at the Kansas Cube Off 2012. It was my first time officially competing in BLD. My first cube I don't really know what happened, I had 4 edges wrong. The second, I had two flipped edges  The third; I totally forgot my edge memo so just quit.


 
8 days ago it was also my first official bld cubing.
First cube - forgot to do U' move in the very first corner commutator and that screwed the whole cube, well cycles.
Second - two flipped edge. 0_0
Third - required at least one not DNF to have third attempt, so DNS. 

Bad luck.


----------



## Noahaha (May 20, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> 8 days ago it was also my first official bld cubing.
> First cube - forgot to do U' move in the very first corner commutator and that screwed the whole cube, well cycles.
> Second - two flipped edge. 0_0
> Third - required at least one not DNF to have third attempt, so DNS.
> ...


 
At my first competition, Harvard Spring:
First cube - totally wrong
Second cube - two flipped edges
Third cube - two twisted corners

And the worst part was that there were two rounds of BLD. I wonder when I'll be at another competition like that...


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 20, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> At my *first competition*, Harvard Spring:
> *First cube - totally wrong
> Second cube - two flipped edges*
> Third cube - two twisted corners


 
Can you see the pattern? 0_0
That's actually freakin' awkward.


----------



## Noahaha (May 20, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Can you see the pattern? 0_0
> That's actually freakin' awkward.


 
What pattern?

EDIT: OH WAIT I SEE IT 

Would have been way weirder if I had forgotten my memo for the third cube.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2012)

I don't see the pattern...

Yesterday at NCR, the cutoff was that it had to be success and sub-6, so on my first solve I got sub-6, but a 3 cycle of edges off


----------



## Noahaha (May 20, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> I don't see the pattern...
> 
> Yesterday at NCR, the cutoff was that it had to be success and sub-6, so on my first solve I got sub-6, but a 3 cycle of edges off


 
For all three of us the second solve was off by 2 flipped edges.


----------



## Ickathu (May 21, 2012)

Been neglecting BLD recently to practice pyra and 5x5 for River Hill. Did 3 attempts tonight and only got one success. 
One of them I messed up because I a) forgot an image in my edge memo, b) did U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U after corners to fix parity instead of R-perm. :fp c) shot to the wrong corner on my last piece.
The other I just DNF'd because I spent 3 minutes checking my corners because I kept ending with just 1 twisted corner. Even after I stopped the timer I couldn't figure it out, so I did one corner and checked again, and they were all solvable... :fp


Failure 2:
This one is worse...
I was attempting 4x4 centers bld today, so I spent all day memo-ing (it was a really strong memo) and then attempted it tonight. When I pulled the blindfold off, I was still completely scrambled. So I open up the recording and watch, checking execution. I go through it once and everything should have been right, so I start over. Then I realized my mistake...

I picked up the freakin' cube in the wrong orientation! How STUPID is that?!?! I had it with L on F... :fp


----------



## Noahaha (May 22, 2012)

4 4BLD DNFs in a row. One of them had 4 minute memo which was a PB by a whole minute.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 23, 2012)

My memo is 15-20 seconds slower than it use to be!!! Now around 30-45 seconds.
Huge lack of practice.
The good news is that my average is still the same ~1:20, meaning that after practicing memo and lowering it down to 17-23 as before I might be able to sub1 finally.
So goal of mine - get sub1 until 15th July. >


----------



## Ollie (May 24, 2012)

345BLD relay first attempt:

43:09.55 [around 26:00, I got hungry and went for a wee in between. Also spent 2 mins setting up a camera, so ~22:00]
3x3x3 - DNF - forgot to change buffers for my last corner cycle
4x4x4 - DNF - not sure went wrong, 6 wings out. This felt the nicest
5x5x5 - Complete

Day off work tomorrow, will try again then.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 25, 2012)

5 BLD solves in a row, and DNFs on all of them >__<

I'm now completely mentally drained; it took me nearly 2 hours to finish a project that typically would take me about 20 minutes to do.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 25, 2012)

8/11 MBLD in 54:32.80.

One cube off by 2 twisted corners

Second cube off by two twisted corners and 2 flipped edges

Third cube off by 3 edges.


----------



## Schmidt (May 26, 2012)

*How to fail at 3BLD without knowing!*

Inspired by Mike's 8BLD and Maskow's 42/44 I wanted to learn how to solve a 3BLD. I know how to solve a 2BLD. I do this by using UFR as buffer, setting up, Y to UBL or T to UBR, setting down. So I did the same to the 3. In the start I would memo corners, solve with Y & T, open my eyes and memo edges and solve them with T & J. I had some successful attempts, so I tried to memo it all. The corners were all solved and the edges were 1/2 solved, so I thought I had just made a wrong setdown somewhere. I did this for a few tries with the same result. So I tried to memo it all, solve corners and open my eyes, wondering where that R/G piece that was supposed to be at UR had gone. At that point i realised that even though UL and UR changes place during a Tperm Corner swap, if you place another piece by a setup move, that piece will be swapped
( a FP is in place here, so here it is):fp
So I checked a website about Old P. and now I have had a few completed solves (3 tries today: 2 solved and 1 scrambled cube)
At some point I might change memo system. Right now I just do "This O has to go here and that W needs to go here" So far that takes way too long. Maybe because I go over it 10 times before I execute.
To put it in a quote form:


> Don't think you know what you're doing, know what you're doing!


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 27, 2012)

8 DNFs in a row!! D:
Twisted edges are killing me!!


----------



## Maskow (May 28, 2012)

I'm master in failing xD

Polish Open 2012:* MBLD* *19/29, 60:00*
It was 21/29, 61:04. Why so long? I was too stressed and I solved corners with OP, not BH (my hands are terribly shaking in the stress; I didn't have any problem in memorization). 5 DNFs with two twisted edges/corners. My judge said me that in one moment I did 4 DNFs in a row ; O 
I deleted the video 3 minutes after the attempt


----------



## Ickenicke (May 28, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I'm master in failing xD
> 
> Polish Open 2012:* MBLD* *19/29, 60:00*
> It was 21/29, 61:04. Why so long? I was too stressed and I solved corners with OP, not BH (my hands are terribly shaking in the stress; I didn't have any problem in memorization). 5 DNFs with two twisted edges/corners. My judge said me that in one moment I did 4 DNFs in a row ; O
> I deleted the video 3 minutes after the attempt


 

Hope you can get it next time!

Any good 3bld singles?


----------



## Ickathu (May 28, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I'm master in failing xD
> 
> Polish Open 2012:* MBLD* *19/29, 60:00*
> It was 21/29, 61:04. Why so long? I was too stressed and I solved corners with OP, not BH (my hands are terribly shaking in the stress; I didn't have any problem in memorization). 5 DNFs with two twisted edges/corners. My judge said me that in one moment I did 4 DNFs in a row ; O
> I deleted the video 3 minutes after the attempt



Agh!
You'll get it next time!


----------



## Maskow (May 28, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Hope you can get it next time!



Don't say anything like that!
My official declaration: I won't beat the WR!



Ickenicke said:


> Any good 3bld singles?



No. 48.58 in first round and 50.09 in final. And 4 DNFs with best time 41.80.
I'm not happy because I don't beat my official 48.02  (my average is ~44 seconds, when I did 48.02 it was ~50 seconds)


----------



## drewsopchak (May 28, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I'm master in failing xD
> 
> Polish Open 2012:* MBLD* *19/29, 60:00*
> It was 21/29, 61:04. Why so long? I was too stressed and I solved corners with OP, not BH (my hands are terribly shaking in the stress; I didn't have any problem in memorization). 5 DNFs with two twisted edges/corners. My judge said me that in one moment I did 4 DNFs in a row ; O
> I deleted the video 3 minutes after the attempt


 Man.... when is your next comp?


----------



## Maskow (May 28, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Man.... when is your next comp?


 
There is no official expected competitions in Poland (before Euro) so I'm not sure when. Closest are supposed to be in June but far from me.


----------



## Ollie (May 28, 2012)

Denied a sub-15 5BLD PB time (and for memo, sub-7) by a pop.


----------



## Noahaha (May 28, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I'm master in failing xD
> 
> Polish Open 2012:* MBLD* *19/29, 60:00*
> It was 21/29, 61:04. Why so long? I was too stressed and I solved corners with OP, not BH (my hands are terribly shaking in the stress; I didn't have any problem in memorization). 5 DNFs with two twisted edges/corners. My judge said me that in one moment I did 4 DNFs in a row ; O
> I deleted the video 3 minutes after the attempt


 
I thought you would do 27 =[


----------



## Ickathu (May 28, 2012)

4x4 Bld failure.
First attempt
36:34.85[27:22]
Fairly close. Off by only 4 centers, 4 corners (wth?), and 12 edges.
The edges sound like a lot, but I 4 of them are from trying to solve CP. How do you do CP? I realized when I got to corners that I didn't know how to solve CP, so I just solved corners normally, then did PP alg, then did a U-perm, but I don't know if that worked.
It was a lot faster than I was expecting for my first attempt. I was thinking it would be well over 40 minutes.

Stats (memo, scramble, etc):


Spoiler



Memorization time: 27:22
Execution time: 9:14

Attempt 1
Centers unsolved: Ulf, Lbu, Fdl, Ldb
Edges unsolved: FDr, LFu; UB, UF; ULb, ULf, LDf, RBd, ULb; RDb, LDb
Corners unsolved: URB, BDL; UFL, DFL

B2 Fw U2 B Rw2 Uw2 F2 B2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 F' Rw2 L2 D Fw2 U Fw2 Uw R2 Fw' Rw2 L R' F' U' B2 Uw' U F2 R Uw Rw2 R2 U2 L2 Rw' Uw2 U' L

Memo: Centers: Speffz Letter pair images/sentences, Edges: EricLimeback/3x3 Letter pair images/sentences, Corners: Speffz Letter pair images/sentences

Center:
EskImo eating a FishStick
Nothing Here says the JaM. a ViaL of WaTer. XXX

Edge: IceSkates in a BackPack. Somebody is using a DAgger as a TaQ (tack). the HomeWork is starting to have some BodyOdor. an EVil EleFant uses JiGaloo. in LoNdon there is a XM radio. ReFeree.

Corner: BlowJob on a Pirate Flag. my LaPtop is eXiTing by clicking the X.

Execution: Edges: r2, Centers: commutators, Corners: OP+BH


I have the full video unlisted on my channel if someone wants it. Maybe they could help me figure out where I went wrong?  I have the scramble and Memo in the video description.
Once the sped-up video is done uploading I'll post it here.


----------



## Noahaha (May 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> 4x4 Bld failure.
> First attempt
> 36:34.85[27:22]
> Fairly close. Off by only 4 centers, 4 corners (wth?), and 12 edges.
> ...



I just use T-perm + PLL parity for corner parity. It doesn't mess up edges. I always screw up on edge-parity since the alg I use rotates centers.


----------



## Ickathu (May 29, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I just use T-perm + PLL parity for corner parity. It doesn't mess up edges. I always screw up on edge-parity since the alg I use rotates centers.


 
I solve edges, centers, corners.
For edge parity I do a setup into OLL parity (F2 r') then do pure OLL parity, then rotate centers 180* (R L U2 R' L' U R L U2 R' L' U) then undo setup (r F2), then r2 to finish it off.


----------



## Noahaha (May 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I solve edges, centers, corners.
> For edge parity I do a setup into OLL parity (F2 r') then do pure OLL parity, then rotate centers 180* (R L U2 R' L' U R L U2 R' L' U) then undo setup (r F2).


 
That's complicated lol. I just do edge parity after centers and use the normal r U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' U2 l U2 r2.

But I screw up when I do a wide turn as a setup move.


----------



## Ickathu (May 29, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That's complicated lol. I just do edge parity after centers and use the normal r U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' U2 l U2 r2.
> 
> But I screw up when I do a wide turn as a setup move.


 
I'm too lazy to learn that alg. Mine will work for now. It's not really _that_ complicated...


----------



## Noahaha (May 29, 2012)

1:13.253, 1:17.360, 1:29.668, DNF(1:32.539), 1:09.123, 1:20.184, 1:26.065, DNF(1:20.745), DNF(1:37.859), 1:25.192, 1:17.111, 1:31.980, 1:31.073, 1:28.436, 1:16.534, DNF(1:06.706), 1:31.619, 1:10.653, 1:22.181, 1:24.115

number of times: 16/20

other stats:


Spoiler



best time: 1:09.123
worst time: 1:31.980

current avg5: 1:25.972 (σ = 4.99)
best avg5: 1:20.094 (σ = 8.54)

current avg12: DNF (σ = 85.54)
best avg12: DNF (σ = 85.54)

session avg: DNF (σ = 78.25)
session mean: 1:22.159



I did 20 solves instead of 50 and there was not one redeeming quality about them except the accuracy. I can't wait until I stop being terrible at commutators.


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2012)

DNF(3:18.82)[1:57.53]

Messed up a potential PB by almost 20 seconds. It was off by 2 flipped edges, an edge cycle, and two corners.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 29, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> 4x4 Bld failure.
> First attempt
> 
> How do you do CP? I realized when I got to corners that I didn't know how to solve CP, so I just solved corners normally, then did PP alg, then did a U-perm, but I don't know if that worked.
> It was a lot faster than I was expecting for my first attempt. I was thinking it would be well over 40 minutes.



Welcome to the 4BLD experience 

My solving order and parity fixes:
Centers - comms
Edges – r2 and the occasional edge comm
Corners- Old Pochmann

For r2 parity I use the std r2 D’ L’ F l’ U2 etc etc 

For CP I do y’ L2 D’ Fw2 Lw2 F2 l2 F2 LW2 FW2 d L2 y to swap the two adjacent “edges” that remain after having solved the corners with Old Pochmann.
(I prefer y over U because it marks a distinct start and stop of my parity step)
Is this alg still being used or am I that old school?
As I do not solve 4x4x sighted I forgot all paritiy algs and just looked up my “old” notes when I learned 4BLD.


----------



## Ickathu (May 29, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Welcome to the 4BLD experience
> 
> My solving order and parity fixes:
> Centers - comms
> ...


 
That last alg doesn't work. I think most people just do R U R' U' to set up for the opposite edge swap, but I don't know if there's really a difference in speed.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 29, 2012)

Oops, I got the D and D' mixed up again

L2 D Fw2 Lw2 F2 l2 F2 Lw2 Fw2 D' L2


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 29, 2012)

Two very, very easy scrambles.

R2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R F U L' R B U2 F2 L' B F
L2 F L2 B D2 R2 F R2 B F2 L2 U' L B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F

If anyone (Noahaha?) can try them and post their times.
I think second one is extremely easy, yet I failed big time and got only 1:11.87 [23.77] ans should have been sub1 easily.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2012)

1) No edges solevd (and 1 2cycle in it) and corners I had to break into another cycle. I don't see what's easy about these scrambles. What rotation did you do to get to your orientation? I solve YO and I scrambled WG so my rotation was x2 y'. What's yours? So I can have a try at these with what you had.

2) 2nd scramble had solved corner buffer, and edges had 2 2cycles in it. Pieces are solved yes, but not easy by any means (for my orientation)


----------



## Julian (May 29, 2012)

You guys should scramble in your orientation; easier to compare and talk about scrambles.


----------



## Noahaha (May 29, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Two very, very easy scrambles.
> 
> R2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R F U L' R B U2 F2 L' B F
> L2 F L2 B D2 R2 F R2 B F2 L2 U' L B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F
> ...


 
You must have screwed up the scramble on the first one because that is like the hardest scramble ever. The second one is easy but too many 2-cycles. I DNFed both since I'm a nub.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Two very, very easy scrambles.
> 
> R2 U2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R F U L' R B U2 F2 L' B F
> L2 F L2 B D2 R2 F R2 B F2 L2 U' L B' U' L2 D' B2 U L F
> ...


 
I got 1:15.02 and 1:03.23. I think it was just because I'm in a good groove right now; the first one seemed fairly normal, but the second one seemed rather easy.


----------



## AbstractAlg (May 29, 2012)

Scramble in solving orientation.
First, I don't know, but now it doesn't seem that much easy, but
second scramble is uber easy. Corners are very easy, edges are somekinda nice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2012)

1:06 dnf on the 2nd one. I was going to manually remember to flip/switch the UL/UR but I had parity at the end of edges of course, and I remembered that there was no corner parity, so perhaps doing that wasn't smart.

Not a fan of the edges on that but the corners were decent.


----------



## Ickathu (May 30, 2012)

4Bld failure
Second attempt
41:34.28[26:30]

Closer, but unsatisfying...
Memo:


Spoiler



Centers:


Spoiler



an IMp is being eaten by Jar-jaR. A VaulT is being used by an OGre. NeBuchadnezzer just ate a Quarter Pounder.
A SaiL has an EleFant on it (actually wrong, realized during execution that either E or F wasn't supposed to be there. They're both on the same face, so I won't need to shoot like that at all ever unless it's on my Buffer (U) face. I took a guess and just executed F. I got it right!)
DWarf.


Edges:


Spoiler



GO! Says the MoHican as he Electrocutes (X) a Fox.
"You made an AT-at out of CeSium?!" 
"We had a bit of a RhIno problem," says Justin Bieber.
A PaW is QN' (queue + ing, getting in a Queue) up for LeaD, K?


Corners:


Spoiler



There's a DeeP QuiGon in my room [QuiGon sinking into my floor], but luckily, he's got a MaP!
DBL clockwise





Missed pieces:



Spoiler



Centers: Rdf, Bdr
edges: FDr, FDl; UFr, LBd; URb, DBr, LBu
Corners: UBL, BRU


Mistakes:


Spoiler



I starting solving centers first, not second, but that didn't mess me up.
During edge execution I accidentally shot to B instead of A, didn't realize it until 3 images later, then had to undo a bunch and fix it.
Temporarily forgot a few images in edge execution.
Missed 2 edges during memo
The other 4 edges were either memo mistakes (but they were in the memo) or execution mistakes. I'll have to check later.
Missed 2 centers in memo.
Corners, must have been a memo mistake, because I have one corner that was in my memo rotated wrong, but the corner that came right after that was correct. Must have memoed the wrong letter.
Oh, and I had to completely redo edge memo because I had a bunch of mistakes the first time. I would have had a sub35 attempt (still DNF, but faster) if it weren't for that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2012)

AO5 fail. First scramble was nice. 

No.	time	
1	1:06.60
2	DNF
3	1:21.83
4	1:40.52
5	DNF
6	1:13.29
7	DNF
8	1:29.79
9	1:26.66
10	DNF
avg: 1:23.11

None were too far off besides #10.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 31, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> AO5 fail. First scramble was nice.
> 
> No.	time
> 1	1:06.60
> ...


 What was the first scramble? 4k posts!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2012)

If you can tell me how to get the scramble from using http://cstimer.sinaapp.com/ timer. Let mek onw and I'll give it to you.

Edit-Derp.

F2 U2 L' F' D' U' R' U R2 D2 U' R U F2 U B R D L2 D' U R L' F2 L

I scrambled WG, solved YO. So the rotation I did is x2 y'


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 1, 2012)

DNF(2:54.49)[1:46.60 (2 rotated corners, 2 2edge swaps)]
DNF(2:18.24)[1:06.05 (2 corners 4 edges right)
DNF(3:43.36)[1:47.31 (parity, 2edge swap)]
DNF(1:58.28)[1:12.56 (messed up 3rd y-perm and DNFd)]
DNF(2:47.81)[1:22.00 (2 edges and 2 corners)]
DNF(3:12.00)[1:43.67 (2 rotated corners)]

Grrr
1st 2 and 5th were pretty fast. Especially the second, but that one was almost completely scrambled lol
Tried to rush memo on every one, and each one had a strong memo even though I only reviewed 1x if at all.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 1, 2012)

Got This scramble: L' U2 F2 R' F2 L F2 R2 B2 R B D2 L U L B D' B F D
Popped at 40 seconds with 6 corners left to solve. Would have easily been a sub-1 if it hadn't. Scramble wasn't that lucky either. First time this cube has popped for me during a blindsolve. Poopy.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 2, 2012)

4x4 Blind attempt 4
32:18.66[22:44]

R' B' U Fw U F2 R2 U' Rw2 D' Rw F Fw2 B2 U' L2 R Fw2 R' Uw2 L2 F2 B2 D' Fw2 R' U' F2 Uw L U2 L Uw D' L U' F2 Fw2 B' R
^^ Scramble with BLD D-face on D and it's easy as heck. D face has 3 solved centers on it. Still, not too difficult for me even though that face ended up being on F.

Fastest attempt yet, also closest.

Memo:


Spoiler



Edges:


Spoiler



Whoa!! Look at the Star Destroyer made out of OAtmeal!! Ew, this Hi-C tastes like JaM. Now that thar is a TeXan. He's got this weird Knee Jerk thing goin' on. And next to 'im is a VolksWagen car. (Texan talking) The weird part is that it's a QJ brand... And it's driving over some APples. *gasp* No, no, they aren' G.E. apples, don't worry. Oh, one las' story. At Niagara Falls there's this Aardvark. *pause* That's it. Tha's the whole story.



Centers:


Spoiler



That's the NIle river! No, wait... it's just an Optical Effect... But that is definitely a UFo! And that's a SeaL on the inside!!
And there's TJ (that's what we virginians call Thomas Jefferson). He's standing on some GraVel.



Corners:


Spoiler



There's a JeDi in my room. He's going "OmNom!!!" as he eats a map of the U.S.






Mistakes:


Spoiler



Memo:


Spoiler



Missed the memo of LBu and DBr. Realized this during execution but figured that they were just solved.
Also memo'd L as J twice, but solved it correctly because I remembered that Edge Pair. It was already matching edges, so I realized the error and fixed that. J was already solved.


Execution:


Spoiler



Not too sure what happened. My centers should have been correct (already checked over memo and scramble again), but I have a 3-cycle left on it (Luf>Dlf>Bld).
Also I seem to have messed up on edge parity. I have to rotate my U center (OLL parity rotates it 180*), but I'm did that during execution, and I don't think I managed to solve my centers wrong _like that_. Anyway, if I rotate U center 180 (R L U2 R' L' U R L U2 R' L' U) and do an r2, then parity is fixed.
I wouldn't have had parity if I memo'd edges right. (See above)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 2, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> 4x4 Blind attempt 4
> 32:18.66[22:44]
> 
> R' B' U Fw U F2 R2 U' Rw2 D' Rw F Fw2 B2 U' L2 R Fw2 R' Uw2 L2 F2 B2 D' Fw2 R' U' F2 Uw L U2 L Uw D' L U' F2 Fw2 B' R
> ^^ Scramble with BLD D-face on D and it's easy as heck. D face has 3 solved centers on it. Still, not too difficult for me even though that face ended up being on F.



Not sure in which thread to post this 
29:07.60 succes

Scrambled in WCA orientatio; this gives 3 centers solved on U, nothing on D.
Reoriented to solve some more centers so had to start with solved buffer.

Pretty happy with this one as I had to redo almost my complete edge memo after finding an error near the end; only the very first letter pair remained the same... 
Then I forgot the start of my corner memo but managed to find it back by elimination and some visual memory.
I think I will tap my first two corners (in addition to the story) from now on.

Ickathu, being pretty new to 4BLD myself I'm looking forward to your first succes!


Memo in the spoiler


Spoiler



Translated to English, where letters do not match in english or are not even actually present in the Dutch word I added them between brackets)

Centers
I trade the GuHong from ELlen for five (VijF) citroen CX and drive my SUbaru into a TiPi in OMan to have it WaXed

Edges
SM with Weck-jars (WQ) in LeuVen with HEman> FiDo dido and the OC drive their GTX to the TU but have to get gas at BP first unfortunately they get a flat on a stingray (RoG)

Corners
ODin and Geike (GQ) have SeX with LeX


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 2, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Scrambled in WCA orientatio; this gives 3 centers solved on U, nothing on D.


 
Nice! I scrambled Yellow top, Green front because I have a black side instead of white.
I had 3 solved black centers, and those ended up going on F. They weren't actually on D once the scramble finished, but since D face is annoying with comms you can scramble D on D and have 3 of those solved.

Edit:
Scrambled again, black top, green front. L face has 3 black stickers. F has 2 blue, R has 2 orange and 2 red.
I did a x' y' I think to get orientation. That put's 3 black on F, 2 yellow on D, 2 Blue on R, 2 orange on B.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 3, 2012)

So I learned 72 corner comms in 4 days, 18 a day. Then I lost stable internet connection for 3 days, and I keep my list of comms on Google. (http://tinyurl.com/jc3cycles) I took that time to practice the comms I already knew. After the final test of those 72 that I just did, I definitely know 64 of them. ;_; Looks like instead of learning all comms in 3 weeks, I'll be taking it slowly over the whole summer. xD


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 3, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I'll be taking it slowly over the whole summer. xD


 
Definitely the way to do it. Once you know a hundred or so, you can probably start doing solves without Y-perms.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 4, 2012)

Maskow said:


> I'm master in failing xD
> 
> Polish Open 2012:* MBLD* *19/29, 60:00*
> It was 21/29, 61:04. Why so long? I was too stressed and I solved corners with OP, not BH (my hands are terribly shaking in the stress; I didn't have any problem in memorization). 5 DNFs with two twisted edges/corners. My judge said me that in one moment I did 4 DNFs in a row ; O
> I deleted the video 3 minutes after the attempt


 
Why is your result officially listed as DNF?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 5, 2012)

U2 D2 L' F' L' U F2 U' L' B2 U2 L2 F L2 B R2 F2 D2 F R2 -> 1:11.167 =(


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 5, 2012)

DNF ( 55.45[18.xx] )

In a hurry I did last corner J perm to wrong sticker.
So, two twisted corners.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 9, 2012)

Just did an Ao12 of corners *execution only*:

Average of 12: 17.715
1. 15.303 F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 B D' U2 B' D U2 B U2 
2. (12.106) U' R' F2 R' F2 D2 R U F2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 R2 L' U2 L U2 
3. 15.507 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 F' D F D B' F U' R2 U 
4. 18.142 R B' R' F2 R B R' L2 U2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 D F2 L2 
5. 17.191 B2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 R2 U F' L2 R2 D B2 D U2 B 
6. (DNF(24.710)) D' L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R' F2 R B2 D' R' F2 R' U' 
7. 20.904 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R U' B2 U' R' D' B2 R D 
8. 18.423 U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F' U R2 U' R2 F D' 
9. 17.690 F2 L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U F U2 F U F' U F U' 
10. 21.528 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' R F U2 R F' L2 D2 R F 
11. 16.005 L' D2 L B2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 R B2 R' D B2 R 
12. 16.458 R2 D F2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 R' B2 D' L' U2 L B2 D R 

Turns out I suck. I would be sub-1 on average easily if I could get my corners down to 12ish seconds. I guess I'm going to have to go through and make all my cycles good.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 9, 2012)

Including memo?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 9, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Including memo?



*execution only*


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 9, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Just did an Ao12 of corners *execution only*:
> 
> Average of 12: 17.715
> 1. 15.303 F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 B D' U2 B' D U2 B U2
> ...



You have a lot of work to do if I can do this with Op:

Current Average of 12: 14.91
σ: 3.93
Best Time: 9.04
Worst Time: 21.28
Individual Times:
11.09, (21.28), 21.28, 17.70, (9.04), 14.11, 15.51, 12.76, 16.42, 13.90, 14.01, 12.34


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 9, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> You have a lot of work to do if I can do this with Op:
> 
> Current Average of 12: 14.91
> σ: 3.93
> ...



Yeah...

I get that kind of average if I use OP for any cycle I'm shaky on, but that's cheating. I think I once had like a 15.5 Ao12 for corner execution with 3-cycles, but meh. In the next week I'm overhauling my corners by going through and learning cycles for all the cases where I currently use complicated setup moves, since those are slowing me down the most. I like practicing memo too much, and it's hurting my corners.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 9, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I get that kind of average if I use OP for any cycle I'm shaky on, but that's cheating. I think I once had like a 15.5 Ao12 for corner execution with 3-cycles, but meh. In the next week I'm overhauling my corners by going through and learning cycles for all the cases where I currently use complicated setup moves, since those are slowing me down the most. I like practicing memo too much, and it's hurting my corners.



It'll be so awesome to watch you do BLD at Dixon. Can't wait to meet you


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 9, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> It'll be so awesome to watch you do BLD at Dixon. Can't wait to meet you



It'll be so awesome to watch you do Y-perms at Dixon. Can't wait to meet you .

No, seriously. Your TPS is crazy.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 9, 2012)

oh, stop it you. 

My failure:

in 20ish seconds of my memo time, 11 seconds or less goes for edges, and 13-14ish for corners. (?!?!)

in execution, edges are up to 20 seconds time, and corners 20-30. 0_0 (!?!?)

change corner memo and learn BH? sir, yes, sir!


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 9, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> *execution only*



Apparently I can't read.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 10, 2012)

5BLD dry spell with a lot of DNFs, when a week or so ago I was on about 50% accuracy going quickly :/ Had 2 successful attempts from the last 13.

3BLD is still at about 80-90% and 4BLD is about 70% still! I fear I've picked up a bad habit somewhere and I can't tell where. From the damage that's left over it looks like incorrect set up moves, or failing to put back the l-slice properly after a set up/commutator.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 10, 2012)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD dry spell with a lot of DNFs,



I feel your pain (although in 4BLD..)

Just finished this weeks BLD race: Accuracy 1/8 in 4 BLD
The single succesfull solve was number 7...

BUT don't worry, your accuracy will return eventually.

For me solve 8 was off just by two twisted corners, the next solve (1st of weekly comp) was a succes too.

So after 6 DNF's I just missed a twisted corner in 3 solves total


----------



## Ollie (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the moral support 



> For me solve 8 was off just by two twisted corners...



My 5BLD solves are ending like this! And quite a few of the failures have ended when I've left with a two cycle where I've thought to myself "DONT FORGET THAT PAIR" x10. You get caught up in the commutators and thinking about not going wrong that you actually forget it :'(

Time for us to man up and get back on the horse!


----------



## uvafan (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok so I had three DNFs today off by a total of 2 T-perms, 4 Y-perms, and 4 random moves.

On the first one I finished with two twisted corners as well as two twisted edges.

On the second one I undid the LAST setup move incorrectly (it was only two moves:fp).

On the third one I was off by two twisted corners.

Still using OP, just hoping for my second success. So close three times!


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 13, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Ok so I had three DNFs today off by a total of 2 T-perms, 4 Y-perms, and 4 random moves.
> 
> On the first one I finished with two twisted corners as well as two twisted edges.
> 
> ...



I didn't know you did blind! What times do you get? (You can beat me at normal 3x3 but I'll take blind. )


----------



## uvafan (Jun 13, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> I didn't know you did blind! What times do you get? (You can beat me at normal 3x3 but I'll take blind. )



The times were about 13 minutes for the second two and the first one was untimed. It's still a big improvement over my 22 minute first success though.


----------



## calebcole203 (Jun 13, 2012)

After a bit of a dry spell, to ensure a success I just spent 7 minutes on the memorization (as opposed to normal 3-5 for me) and I took off my blindfold to realize that I started my execution with the wrong color scheme


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 13, 2012)

calebcole203 said:


> After a bit of a dry spell, to ensure a success I just spent 7 minutes on the memorization (as opposed to normal 3-5 for me) and I took off my blindfold to realize that I started my execution with the wrong color scheme



Again???

My failure is that I spent the last hour doing 3x3 solves.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2012)

Warmup: sub 1:00 every other solve.

Official: DNF, 1:23, DNF


----------



## Ollie (Jun 18, 2012)

6:30.11[2:46] Lost the scramble.

Orientation failure. :fp Took about 15s to find one I liked, panicked and changed my mind and couldn't decide until another 12s later. Cost me a PB.

[video=dailymotion;xrlvf1]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrlvf1_6-30-11[/video]

I think I also had a case where I actually asked for an alternative alg on a forum. I resorted to r2 when I couldn't think of it which cost me sub-6. 

Not much joy from the success at all tbh, you can see my disappointment. 

EDIT: I won't be posting for a while until I've improved memo and execution, I've been excessive with the posts lately.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 19, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Warmup: sub 1:00 every other solve.
> 
> Official: DNF, 1:23, DNF



:|
What were times for DNFs, and were they close to solved state?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 19, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> :|
> What were times for DNFs, and were they close to solved state?



1:30s. The first was off by a bunch of pieces. The third was off by a few.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 19, 2012)

4/11 MBLD....forgot so much edge memo.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 19, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm too cool to comment on my 1000th post because I'm Chris Olson, the coolest of the cool. *sunglasses*



1000!!!!!!!!!!
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
YEEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHH!



Spoiler



HAHAHAHAHAHA WOW!!! LOLOLOLOL



But seriously, was it because you memorized words instead of images?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 19, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 1000!!!!!!!!!!
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> YEEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHH!
> 
> ...



I completely forgot it was gonna be my 1000th...and I used tons of images, I just got lazy towards the end and skipped making images for a few letter pairs. Bad idea....


----------



## Riley (Jun 19, 2012)

First 5 attempts of the BLD race: DNF(2:06.79)[3 edges], DNF(2:00.85)[3 edges], DNF(2:19.87)[3 corners], DNF(1:46.60)[2 corners], DNF(2:31.06)[6 corners, 7 edges]

First four I was so close... I thought were going to be solved honestly. Last sole I knew I messed up somewhere in the execution.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 20, 2012)

Todays insanely epic failure:

2/10 MBLD...2 cubes were off by 2 flipped edges, one was off by 2 twisted corners, one was off by a M2, two cubes I forgot edge memo, and one cube had no corners solved (Did them in the wrong order) And the last cube I forgot to solve my last edge target. 

I really need to get better at making images for my last 5 cubes.

EDIT: Time was 42:48.95


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 20, 2012)

5x5BLD first attempt. 55:47.83

Off by 4 corners, 8 wings, 4 middle edges, and 2 x-centers. I think I would've had everything except for the 2 x-centers if I would've remembered to undo a set-up move during centers.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> 5x5BLD first attempt. 55:47.83
> 
> Off by 4 corners, 8 wings, 4 middle edges, and 2 x-centers. I think I would've had everything except for the 2 x-centers if I would've remembered to undo a set-up move during centers.



Yes, that sounds like it probably explains it. Nice first try!


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 21, 2012)

1. DNF(3:24.38)[flipped wrong edges; forgot R-perm at end (parity)] U2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' R F' L' D2 U' F' D' B R' 
2. DNF(2:28.72)[2 corners and 2 edges off (missed in memo)] U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U B2 U' B U2 F' L2 B R' F' D2 R' 
3. DNF(3:09.80)[messed up corners + blanked on edge image] D B R2 F2 L' D R B L2 F' D2 B2 D2 R D2 R' D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 
4. (4:44.72) D' R' U' F' U L U D' R U' F2 U R2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 D 
5. (DNF(4:50.81)[blanked on edge memo]) U2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 B R' U' B L2 B L F2 D U2 R 

Ugh. Not a great way to start back up on blind... :fp

The 2:28 would've been awesome if I'd seen those pieces - PB is 2:32


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just rage quit my latest MBLD because I couldn't make an image out of: SAHJNFQ.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 22, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Just rage quit my latest MBLD because I couldn't make an image out of: SAHJNFQ.



Mine would be "Snape attacks horney jaguars" and "Nagini f***s qu***s"


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Mine would be "Snape attacks horney jaguars" and "Nagini f***s qu***s"



That doesn't make any sense with my location though  my location was a book shelf. 

EDIT: This is Chris, forgot to use my account again


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 22, 2012)

SAraH and JaNe F***


----------



## cubernya (Jun 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> SAraH and JaNe F***



On a bookshelf?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 22, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> On a bookshelf?



They're wearing glasses.

I feel bad about being so gross, but If there's a pair you hate, it should be profane.


----------



## jonlin (Jun 23, 2012)

AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

4x4 BLD: DNF(36:29)
Off by two centers and two edges...


----------



## Riley (Jun 23, 2012)

0/2 MBLD in 6:26

Both cubes wrong in the exact same way. 2 flipped edges, FD (orange/white) and LB (green/red).


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> They're wearing glasses.
> 
> I feel bad about being so gross, but If there's a pair you hate, it should be profane.



The more vulgar and inappropriate the better it is to remember.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 27, 2012)

Double post.

My first 3BLD ao12 is a DNF

Average of 12: DNF
1. 3:09.83 
2. DNF(2:18.64)[6 edges off] 
3. DNF(3:55.52)[2 twisted corners] 
4. DNF(4:00.59)[2:16.00 3 edge cycle] 
5. DNF(4:29.71)[2:59.48] 
6. DNF(2:13.92)[realized wrong corner memo - angry DNF] 
7. (3:07.40) 
8. 3:26.02 
9. DNF(4:52.73)[forgot last 3 edges] 
10. DNF(4:03.38)[2 edges 2 corners + 2corners rotated] 
11. DNF(3:05.60)[2 flipped edges] 
12. DNF(4:46.65)[parity and 3 corners] 

Ergh.


----------



## Riley (Jun 27, 2012)

2/4 MBLD in 19:48.94. Memo: 12:35.04

AHHHHH!!! Two flipped edges on the two wrong cubes. I know exactly what happened. I had solved these two cubes 2nd and 3rd, and forgot to flip their edges. At the end of the last cube, I happened to remember. The thing is, both of the cubes were guhongs. And so then, I flipped the edge of the OTHER cube on the cubes. The only positive result from this is that I learned my lesson that I should put the cubes I've solved in order somewhere else, not just toss it to the side. Good thing I did know to keep the correct orientation though. But still... that close! They would've been solved if I had known the difference between the two cubes...

EDIT: It's even worse now. I realized that I actually DID flip the edges correctly. Then at the end, I thought I didn't, so I flipped them again!!!!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 28, 2012)

First 4BLD attempt with comms....scrambled cube. WHY ARE D LAYER COMMS SO HARD!?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 28, 2012)

5x5x5 BLD 

DNF(12:33.58) U D Lw L2 D Rw2 Bw2 B' Fw L' Lw2 U R2 D2 B R' Fw' Bw2 Rw' Bw B' Dw' Rw2 L U2 D' R2 Uw' Bw U D Dw' F' U Rw U' Lw2 D' R Rw' Dw B Bw' F Fw Dw Fw Lw2 Uw' F' U2 L' Fw2 Uw' Dw Bw' Rw' Lw2 B Dw2 

Three midges out.

Lots of sub-15's lately. A few sub-13s too, and all DNFs are off by 2 or 3 pieces each time. I'll only come back once I've gotten sub-10, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 29, 2012)

20+ attempts of 4BLD still no success, most of them are in close state. E.G. 2 edges swapped, or parity for corners or edges.


----------



## Jakube (Jun 30, 2012)

Long time since I last posted any result. The reason, I don't have any result. I haven't done any Multi, any 4BLD, any 5BLD or any seriously 3BLD since my last competition at the end of March. Big failure I guess. 

But I also have two accomplishments. 
1st: Today is the start of the summer holidays.
2nd: I prepared a complete new Letter-Pair-List. 

So I will start practicing today, mostly 3BLD and Multi. I hope I will get used to the new List quickly.


----------



## PianoCube (Jul 1, 2012)

I did my first multi bld attempt not long ago. I tried two cubes and didn't managed to solve any of them. The first one had two twisted corners and the second had two swapped edges and two swapped corners. Memo took about 30 minutes while solving took 5 minutes.

I think I'll wait with more multi bld until I can do sub 5 minutes single.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 2, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuuuuu...

DNF(22.46)[7.40] R2 U' F2 L2 D U B2 R2 D' L2 U' R' D2 B2 L' B F2 U' B' R' F

x2 R U R' U R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U x2 (20/20)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (9/29)
F U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R F' (10/39)

L' U' L' U' L U M' U' L' U Lw U L (13/52)
z' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R z (11/63)
x' M U R U' M' U R' U' x' (8/71)
y M' U R' U' M U R U' (8/79)
_2 edges left to flip_

79 STM / 15.06 s = 5.246 TPS

It would have been one hell of a PB


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 2, 2012)

porkynator said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuu...
> 
> DNF(22.46)[7.40] R2 U' F2 L2 D U B2 R2 D' L2 U' R' D2 B2 L' B F2 U' B' R' F
> 
> ...



lol, I tried it, got a sucky 57, and also the same DNF with 2 edges to flip >.<


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2012)

porkynator said:


> DNF(22.46)[7.40] R2 U' F2 L2 D U B2 R2 D' L2 U' R' D2 B2 L' B F2 U' B' R' F



Ugh, it takes me too long to deal with twisted corners and flipped edges (memo and execution). 1:05.91. Still, not a bad solve for me.


----------



## aaronb (Jul 3, 2012)

So, I've switched from OP edges and Pre-Orient OP corners, to TuRBo edges and corners. Most solves I get the edges solved, but I have yet to get a non-DNF, mostly due to corners. TuRBo corners are tough to adjust to. My last solve, DNF8:39.209[4:51.099], was my fastest attempt with TuRBo, and was off by a 3-corner cycle. (My fastest OP/Pre-orient OP solve was about 4:30[3:00])

But on the plus side, most of my non-solved corners aren't just unoriented corners. This would suggest that I recognize the cases wrongly. I have corner permutation errors which suggests I'm not used to my new memo system yet.

But if I keep up the 5+ solves a day, I will be bound to a success soon


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 4, 2012)

Learned Old Pochmann two days ago. After doing some sighted solves and practicing memorizing, I went into my first full, regular bld solve.

I finished in just about 11 minutes, but I skipped over the second-to-last corner (leaving two corners unsolved) I had the orientation of one of the twisted corners wrong, so I messed that up. Because I skipped one corner, I also ended up with two edges swapped in place.

So close! I'll get a success very soon


----------



## JasonK (Jul 4, 2012)

Just realised my signature has contained "*4BLD:* coming soon" for 5 months... 

If I haven't posted an attempt by this time tomorrow, can someone please shout at me or something :fp


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 4, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Just realised my signature has contained "*4BLD:* coming soon" for 5 months...
> 
> If I haven't posted an attempt by this time tomorrow, can someone please shout at me or something :fp



xD Bet on that.


----------



## JasonK (Jul 5, 2012)

4BLD: DNF(17:28.40)

Went reeeeaaaally slow on memo - lots of reviewing. Was completely confident of everything throughout the solve, but I obviously forgot to undo a setup during centres since corners were off by D2 :fp But still wouldn't have been solved since I forgot about a corner twist.

At least I know I can still memo a 4x4, just need to find time to do regular attempts now


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 5, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> 4BLD: DNF(17:28.40)
> 
> Went reeeeaaaally slow on memo - lots of reviewing. Was completely confident of everything throughout the solve, but I obviously forgot to undo a setup during centres since corners were off by D2 :fp But still wouldn't have been solved since I forgot about a corner twist.
> 
> At least I know I can still memo a 4x4, just need to find time to do regular attempts now



O can't shout now? 

Good luck on next try. You obviously can do it.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 7, 2012)

3x3 Multiblindfolded
1/2 in 8:41.42 = 0 points
[2E]

I can't 2/2! I have done at least 2 attempts/week for the past 3 weeks and I have still yet to get it. I have even done a 4x4 Blindfolded, but I can't seem to get both cubes on multi.  I want to try more cubes, but I feel that since I can't do 2 I should keep practicing with 2.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 8, 2012)

Failed to materialise on this 5BLD scramble

U2 F2 Lw2 Bw B' F2 R Bw' Lw L' Fw2 R' Dw B' Dw' L Bw' Uw2 Dw' Bw2 Lw2 L Uw B Fw2 Lw2 U2 Rw2 D Fw' L2 R D2 Fw2 Bw2 L' U' Dw R B2 D Uw2 Rw Uw' B' L' Uw Rw2 U2 Lw D2 Lw' Rw Fw U' L2 D2 Dw' R2 Bw

12 +-centres solved, 3 x-centres solved, 1 wing solved and 5 midges in the correct place. :fp


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 10, 2012)

I have not been improving, which is especially frustrating given that I know exactly what I need to do to improve. Starting today I am going to try to use a lot more BH for edges and better comms for corners.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 11, 2012)

I take off my blindfold, check the cube and see it as it is in the first picture.
I start to celebrate, then notice it not solved -_-

Time: ~35 minutes total, ~25 memo and 10 execution


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 12, 2012)

4th 3x3 bld fail


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jul 14, 2012)

MultiBLD 0/3 22:.38.22
One was off by 4 edges and four corners, and the other two... looked scrambled.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 16, 2012)

3bld 5/15 accuracy


Spoiler



DNF(52.26)[2e], *58.35,* DNF(1:17.99), *1:15.05*, DNF(1:00.78)[2e],* 1:22.70*, DNF(1:25.08), DNF(1:41.35), DNF(1:44.82)[parity fix], *1:12.72*, DNF(1:16.40),* 1:01.55*, DNF(1:11.37), DNF(1:11.69), DNF(1:10.33)



Haven't practiced bld for a few days, this is terrible. First solve, I was like "omg omg, sub1 in first try" and when I saw UB and buffer flipped,and then I did a headshot to myself, with a cube. ._.


----------



## Maskow (Jul 18, 2012)

*MBLD 42/57*
memorization time: ~4h (I can't do it more safety as in this attempt)
Solve time: sub1h
Everything in solve went wrong :fp


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD 42/57*
> memorization time: ~4h (I can't do it more safety as in this attempt)
> Solve time: sub1h
> Everything in solve went wrong :fp


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 18, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD 42/57*
> memorization time: ~4h (I can't do it more safety as in this attempt)
> Solve time: sub1h
> Everything in solve went wrong :fp




Nice! I don't understand how it's possible.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 18, 2012)

*5BLD*: b U b' u b U' b' E' is not a commutator


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 19, 2012)

2:48.23 4bld dnf off by 1 corner. Must've twisted it during the solve or maybe the scramble.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 24, 2012)

Y PERM IS NOT CENTER SAFE FOR BIG CUBES!!!1

I just learned this now, after tons of 4 BLD dnf's, where I just didn't understand what I was doing wrong because I memorized everything. I do my corners before my centers, and after orienting them, I use y-perms along with j perms to solve them. 


:fp

I can't believe I've been doing this for over 20 attempts. Luckily I've already had a few success, but they're rare, because it means I didn't use a y-perm.

EDIT: I just found out a J-perm isn't center safe either wtf! I don't understand how stupid and blind I've been the last 2 months. That means my entire corner method is the reason I've been dnf-ing so many times.


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 24, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> Y PERM IS NOT CENTER SAFE FOR BIG CUBES!!!1
> 
> I just learned this now, after tons of 4 BLD dnf's, where I just didn't understand what I was doing wrong because I memorized everything. I do my corners before my centers, and after orienting them, I use y-perms along with j perms to solve them.
> 
> ...



same sort of thing happened to me

in 4x4 blind I would solve corner parody before the edges by using PLL parody and a t-perm


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 24, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> Y PERM IS NOT CENTER SAFE FOR BIG CUBES!!!1


Hahaha, I too have had the same experience. You'll be surprised by how many people have been through your pain, the common mistake prompted me to make this thread last year.

You're frustrated now, but you'll look back on this soon and laugh.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 24, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> Y PERM IS NOT CENTER SAFE FOR BIG CUBES!!!1
> 
> Luckily I've already had a few success, but they're rare, because it means I didn't use a y-perm.
> 
> EDIT: I just found out a J-perm isn't center safe either wtf! I don't understand how stupid and blind I've been the last 2 months. That means my entire corner method is the reason I've been dnf-ing so many times.



Big Cube BLD is fun isn't it?
On your successes you will have had (grammar??) 8 corner targets so your centers ended back in the original position.
Another 4BLD parity tip: the typical r2 parity alg r2 D’ L’ F l’ U2 etc etc is also not center safe.
So preferably start with centers.

To help me in my big bld quest I have thoroughly searched the BLD forums for parity / solving order info.
With the time big BLD attempts take this seemed like a good approach 

To lessen your frustration; you can be sure that your post will be extremely helpful for future solvers

To make sure you stay on the right track:
How do you handle parity on corners?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 25, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> How do you handle parity on corners?



I leave the two corners switched and solve them at the very end of everything, using the 4x4 PLL parity alg, then a T-perm

I now use Orienting Corners then permuting them with set-up moves and A-Perms. Sometimes, I get a case where I can't set up to an A-Perm (ex. UBR -> ULF -> DRF). I have to use 2 y-perms for this, then do 2 T-perms to put the centers back.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 25, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> I leave the two corners switched and solve them at the very end of everything, using the 4x4 PLL parity alg, then a T-perm
> 
> I now use Orienting Corners then permuting them with set-up moves and A-Perms. Sometimes, I get a case where I can't set up to an A-Perm (ex. UBR -> ULF -> DRF). I have to use 2 y-perms for this, then do 2 T-perms to put the centers back.



Those nasty centers 

As I solve centers first (as per ZaneC's thread) I do not have to worry about them.

I solve cornerst last with OP and my parity fix for corners is simply:
solve all corners
y' - 4x4x4 adjecent edge swap
done


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 25, 2012)

I solved corners first with Y Perms and highly recommend it. That's how I do it:

4*n targets: perfect!
4*n+1 targets: solve 4*n targets, do centers, solve last target, do parity.
4*n+2 targets: solve corners, add 2 Y-Perms
4*n+3 targets: solve corners, add a Y-Perm, solve centers, do a Y-Perm and do parity.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 25, 2012)

THX for sharing but don't you think it look a little "complicated" and could lead to errors?

What is exactly your reason for recommending this approach?

The one thing that I think could be beneficial with solving corners first is the memo part.
Memo corners last, solve them first using short term memo like visual, tapping or audio-loop.

EDIT:
After thinking this over for a little while...

The advantage in memo may be well worth the little extra effort in execution.
Currently I solve in the same order as I memo meaning that I have to make all memo parts quite “deep”

Guess I will do some experimenting of mixing my memo-solve order


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 25, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> THX for sharing but don't you think it look a little "complicated" and could lead to errors?



Not at all! I have listed each case to avaoid question but actually I think it is quite intuitive what to do if you do corners first. By the way: From my experience 8 targets is the most common case, so most of the time you can just do corners first without extra stuff.

As you already said the advantage comes from the fact that corners don't need to be memorized deeply. When doind 4BLD I just memorize centers, memorize edges, review my memo, quick memo corners and then start.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 25, 2012)

cuboy63 said:


> 2:48.23 4bld dnf off by 1 corner. Must've twisted it during the solve or maybe the scramble.



. Dayan 4x4, amiright?  I would still count that if I were you


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 25, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> Not at all! I have listed each case to avaoid question but actually I think it is quite intuitive what to do if you do corners first. By the way: From my experience 8 targets is the most common case, so most of the time you can just do corners first without extra stuff.
> 
> As you already said the advantage comes from the fact that corners don't need to be memorized deeply. When doind 4BLD I just memorize centers, memorize edges, review my memo, quick memo corners and then start.



Yeah I came to the same conclusion in thinking it over, see my edit in my original reply.
I'm definitely going to try this. 

My current times are low 20's and cutting back on memo could be that little extra boost to get unde 20 minutes.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 25, 2012)

0/11 MBLD. I rage quit after memoing 6 cubes. I just couldn't make images properly.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> Y PERM IS NOT CENTER SAFE FOR BIG CUBES!!!1
> 
> I just learned this now, after tons of 4 BLD dnf's, where I just didn't understand what I was doing wrong because I memorized everything. I do my corners before my centers, and after orienting them, I use y-perms along with j perms to solve them.
> 
> ...



Double post. This is why you do centers first


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 27, 2012)

4x4 center commutators are hard.
There's a lot combinations of moves that look like comm but aren't. It confused me a bit.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay, so I really want to get 5/5 Multi Blind and I did an attempt today.

4/5 in 37:31.94

The 3rd cube was off by 3 edges! After checking the scramble to see if my edge memo was correct, I found out that it was. My alg that I use to switch DF (buffer) with UF is U2 M' U2 M' but this only works on the odd edge targets I solve, not evens. AND I USED IT ON AN EVEN!!! If I would have done M U2 M U2, I would have had my 5/5 MBLD. How unfortunate.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 28, 2012)

All my 3x3x3 BLD attempts are failures... 8 attempts so far.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2012)

Maskow said:


> *MBLD 42/57*
> memorization time: ~4h (I can't do it more safety as in this attempt)
> Solve time: sub1h
> Everything in solve went wrong :fp


In old style multiBLD this would be 27 points = WR


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 28, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> All my 3x3x3 BLD attempts are failures... 8 attempts so far.



Do not give up. Amazing feeling when you see the cube finally solved with blindfold.


----------



## CHJ (Jul 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> In old style multiBLD this would be 27 points = WR



He's done that with new rules also 27/27

Back to fails, first flop earlier using M2, which is solve 11, not undoing a setup move can be devastating


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 28, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Okay, so I really want to get 5/5 Multi Blind and I did an attempt today.
> 
> 4/5 in 37:31.94
> 
> The 3rd cube was off by 3 edges! After checking the scramble to see if my edge memo was correct, I found out that it was. My alg that I use to switch DF (buffer) with UF is U2 M' U2 M' but this only works on the odd edge targets I solve, not evens. AND I USED IT ON AN EVEN!!! If I would have done M U2 M U2, I would have had my 5/5 MBLD. How unfortunate.


Dude I know how you feel

You will get all 5 eventually


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 28, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Back to fails, first flop earlier using M2, which is solve 11, not undoing a setup move can be devastating



Ugh I know that. You pull off the blindfold and your corners are off by an R move and a few other edges are wrong...


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 28, 2012)

Doing edges only 4x4.

It's sooooo much fun when you memorized algorithm wrongly. Soo much fun! -.-'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 29, 2012)

Biggest MBLD failure of my life. Trying to warm up back into MBLD for nats and I get:

1/8  lots of flipped edges, twisted corners, and like 3 cubes off by a bunch of edges.

Well, so much for me being any competition for Mike at Nationals.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 29, 2012)

*4BLD first try:

DNF( 17:19[9:27] ) 8E 7C*
It seems that I haven't undone conjugate for corners. Amazingly but the stupidest things devastated me. 

Memo: edges, centers, corners.
Execution: comm centers, comm corners, r2 edges.

Memo:
edges: HiTman ODNeo "D" BaJa ViPER FaCaUMI, LZIS SLog
corners: ES VLDu Jebe
centers: YJ BeD SiMs GNXO ECHTa F**K yoU.

It wasn't so hard as I thought it would be. "NEXT!!"


----------



## Ollie (Jul 29, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> It wasn't so hard as I thought it would be. "NEXT!!"



Unlucky! Visualizing the centers is the hardest.

*5BLD* DNF(11:01[5:23]) R2 F2 Rw2 R Uw U2 F Bw' Rw2 L' Dw Uw Rw2 Fw2 R' L' Bw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 R2 L' F' D F' L' Fw' B Dw2 Uw' D2 F' Lw Fw Lw2 Rw Uw2 D' F' B2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 Bw U' Uw' Bw2 Uw B U' Bw2 Rw' F2 U F2 Bw' U' Lw' Bw' Dw2

Lapsed concentration for a split second and forgot whether I'd undone a set up move or not during centers execution. Revisited this and I should've got it - no other errors. :'(

Need a better cube.

Method - all commutators
Cube - SS


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 29, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Unlucky! Visualizing the centers is the hardest.
> 
> 5BLD:...
> Method - all commutators



1. I separate the centers cycle so their sticker could be matched with some corners comm and then it's easy. My memo is exact same for corners and centers so it's very easy to translate centers to corners. I don't know whether or not I explained this well, but after some practice should be amazingly quick.

2. Even the edges? o_o


----------



## Ollie (Jul 29, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> 1. I separate the centers cycle so their sticker could be matched with some corners comm and then it's easy. My memo is exact same for corners and centers so it's very easy to translate centers to corners. I don't know whether or not I explained this well, but after some practice should be amazingly quick.
> 
> 2. Even the edges? o_o



1. Yes you did explain it just fine. It took me a while to realize that you could actually apply center comms to the corners! I was soooo happy when I worked it out 

2. Yes! Play around with: r U2 r' [D2] r U2 r' [D2] for wings. Best alg ever


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jul 29, 2012)

Ollie said:


> 1. Yes you did explain it just fine. It took me a while to realize that you could actually apply center comms to the corners! I was soooo happy when I worked it out
> 
> 2. Yes! Play around with: r U2 r' [D2] r U2 r' [D2] for wings. Best alg ever



2. Sweeeet!

3. I must say I now have great respect for you guys that do 4bld sub8, because I believe that 8m will be my limit, so sub8 is amazing. 
And how the heck did Marcell do sub3, Jesus Christ??!


----------



## Ollie (Jul 29, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> 2. Sweeeet!
> 
> 3. I must say I now have great respect for you guys that do 4bld sub8, because I believe that 8m will be my limit, so sub8 is amazing.
> And how the heck did Marcell do sub3, Jesus Christ??!



2. I learnt some commutators that solve the l and r-slice pieces and took quite a few minutes off  Gradually replacing all my r2/M2 algs was the best thing I've done cubing

3. I can't even comprehend. Purely because of the memo times these people have! 1:00-1:30 memo is beyond me (and probably most people)


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 30, 2012)

Jersey shore 3BLD result: DNF DNF DNF


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 30, 2012)

First full 6bld attempt: 37:00.72 DNF (memo was about 17:43)

Off by 4 corners, 2 outer x centers, 5 inner x centers, 9 obliques? (I think that's what they are called), 8 outer edges, and 8 inner edges.


----------



## Julian (Jul 30, 2012)

How did you memo? Just your standard with more reinforcement?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 1, 2012)

2/5 MBLD.........I can't even do 5 flipping cubes. Screw MBLD at nats.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 1, 2012)

3 more attempts at 4BLD, still no success but at least i've halved my memo time and execution accuracy, maybe tomorrow i'll get my first success


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 2, 2012)

1/6 MBLD. WHAT. THE. ACTUAL. HECK IS MY DEAL!?!?!?! Now I'm just getting super pissed off. 

My last attempts have been: 0/11 rage quit, 1/8, 2/5, 1/6. I hate MBLD.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 2, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 1/6 MBLD. WHAT. THE. ACTUAL. HECK IS MY DEAL!?!?!?! Now I'm just getting super pissed off.
> 
> My last attempts have been: 0/11 rage quit, 1/8, 2/5, 1/6. I hate MBLD.



Is it just multi or is your 3bld also failing?


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 2, 2012)

3/4 mbld.

memo was rock-solid but that second cube was actually a 4x4 (I have only 3x3s) and when I needed to shoot the piece to BU with M2 alg I couldn't do alg fast enough on 4x4 and got all confused and messed up the cube. 

I memo using one bus station per cube and I imagine some epic scenes happening on every station, and that "epicness" sticks lik bubblegum to my head. Kinda journey method. I can recall memo 4hours later instantly and flawlessly.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 2, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Is it just multi or is your 3bld also failing?



Just multi.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 2, 2012)

I forgot my letter scheme 

I did a solve DNF (5:15ish) memo was 3:45 for edges....
I think if I relearn my letter scheme before nats I will be good.


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 3, 2012)

My very first 6x6 blindfolded attempt

DNF by 61 pieces (85:44.54)

the obliques were much harder than I thought



Rubiks560 said:


> 1/6 MBLD. WHAT. THE. ACTUAL. HECK IS MY DEAL!?!?!?! Now I'm just getting super pissed off.
> 
> My last attempts have been: 0/11 rage quit, 1/8, 2/5, 1/6. I hate MBLD.



I thought I was terrible at MBLD


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 4, 2012)

Yay, D-day! (DNF day)

First solve of the day would easily be an pb, for like 20secs, but I forgot 4 edges to solve. 
And then, DNF x6! I think I mess up not undoing centers conjugate and that messes up the rest of the centers and almost all the edges. Bad day.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 6, 2012)

My 3bld suffered badly.
Memo went up to 60secs. Need to get back into the shape, somehow. D:


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 6, 2012)

DNF all of my solves at nats...
4BLD, MBLD, 3BLD


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 7, 2012)

MBLD 6/7

the second cube was off by TWO MOVES! how much closer can you get


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 7, 2012)

first 4BLD attempt: off by 4 centers and 3 corners.
2nd 4BLD attempt: off by an r2 and 4 centers


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 7, 2012)

MBLD at Nats was the first time I ever did 4 cubes:

1st 4 cube attempt: 0/4 in 33 Minutes
2nd 4 cube attempt: 0/4 in 24. 

Should've done 3. Should've done 3. Should've done 3.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 7, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> the second cube was off by TWO MOVES! how much closer can you get



Last cube off by one move! 

...sorry. Not really a failure though!


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 7, 2012)

first real 5BLD attempt: DNF, Off by two x-centers and two flipped midges

On crappy tiled QJ , Execution time 23:72.78
Memo was in several interrupted sessions and did not time it.
Center failure was faulty execution of the last commutator
Midges: I did flip the flipped midge but memo'd the wrong letter for the very last target... 

Waiting for Shengshou's to arrive.
I think I should be able to do this under an hour


----------



## CHJ (Aug 7, 2012)

4BLD forgot time as i was interrupted slightly but i ended up solving the cube unconfidently apart from the last centre 3-cycle i did backwards, im surprised i didn't smash my shengshou from rage


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 8, 2012)

3/5 multi ~30 minutes [20] ..... last cube DNF by flipped edge, third cube DNF by a lot because of a messed up M2-like comm. ( I use UF Buffer)


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 8, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> MBLD 6/7
> 
> the second cube was off by TWO MOVES! how much closer can you get



at rapid dash, mollerz (I think) did a 3bld attempt that would have been a success, but he did M2 at the end of the solve and got a DNF.

failure: 3x3 BLD 1:50.06 DNF by 2 flipped edges. 59-1:00 memo. 10 edge targets, 6 corners. The last edge I shot to was LU instead of UL so UL/UR were flipped D:


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 8, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> at rapid dash, mollerz (I think) did a 3bld attempt that would have been a success, but he did M2 at the end of the solve and got a DNF.



that is awful. (


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 8, 2012)

2nd real 5 BLD attempt: 64:04.xx DNF with ~ 10 min of interruptions, memo was 30:38
Off by everything, had quite a few centers "popping" and on some I lost track of the exact positions of the face I was turning.
E-slice was off too...

Oh well...


----------



## CHJ (Aug 10, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> 2nd real 5 BLD attempt: 64:04.xx DNF with ~ 10 min of interruptions, memo was 30:38
> Off by everything, had quite a few centers "popping" and on some I lost track of the exact positions of the face I was turning.
> E-slice was off too...
> 
> Oh well...



Snap! Apart from i had some order and it was 20 minutes quicker


----------



## Ollie (Aug 11, 2012)

Another 5BLD dry spell. But all my attempts are now around 13:00 and are only off by either 2 flipped corners/two centers. 

Execution is down from 7mins to 6mins too and not at full speed yet


----------



## Skullush (Aug 11, 2012)

So recently I've been on a quest for a 5BLD success. Most recent attempt was off by just two flipped middle edges... And I did flip them. I thought they were flipped at first but apparently they were solved :fp

I think it was like 23 minutes. All seven of my attempts have been 20-30 minutes


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Two first 3x3 BLD attempts, off by a three edge cycle each time, using Old Pochman. Arrrggghh!
About to do a third. Let's see how it goes.

EDIT: 3rd was off by everything.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 13, 2012)

Avg12: DNF
34.17[10.97], 37.84[11.13], 34.07[10.33], 34.22[10.99], 30.94[8.35], 35.47[12.47], 37.62[10.49], 40.70[12.25], DNF(48.48)[12.45], 39.77[12.71], 45.66[12.84], DNF(39.82)[12.10]
First 8 solves were "not bad", the last 4... well you can see.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 13, 2012)

The awkward moment when you do everything right in a 4BLD attempt, but you missed a 5-cycle of edges in memo... :fp


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 13, 2012)

The awkward moment when you do everything right in a 4BLD attempt, but you forgot to undo y after fixing corner parity before moving onto edges...


----------



## JasonK (Aug 13, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> The awkward moment when you do everything right in a 4BLD attempt, but you forgot to undo y after fixing corner parity before moving onto edges...



Yeah you win, unlucky...


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 15, 2012)

ok 2nd 3x3 blind attempt another failure...
ok when it takes me nearly an hour to attempt a blind solve this is getting irratating. Im going to work on my corners more cause I think I got my edges perfectly fine (more or less) But for some reason corners are really messing wih me. Old pochman method btw and no memory method (my memo is repeating green orange, white blue etc.) its just so dissapointing to spend so much time trying to do a solve and then just find that you failed.. But each fail brings me closer to a success so eventually...... maybe.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 15, 2012)

you need strong memo and do some sighted solves to make sure that you fully understand the OP corners.
good luck on next try.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, sighted solves all the way, especially if it takes you an hour to memo.
sighted first
then do some solves with written memo, bld execution
once this is working (most of the time) go back to "real" bld

As long as execution is not working properly it is no use spending all that time on memorising.

But PLEASE start using a better memo system


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 15, 2012)

Chrisandstuff said:


> ok 2nd 3x3 blind attempt another failure...
> ok when it takes me nearly an hour to attempt a blind solve this is getting irratating. Im going to work on my corners more cause I think I got my edges perfectly fine (more or less) But for some reason corners are really messing wih me. Old pochman method btw and no memory method (my memo is repeating green orange, white blue etc.) its just so dissapointing to spend so much time trying to do a solve and then just find that you failed.. But each fail brings me closer to a success so eventually...... maybe.



Plz letter your stickers, thankyou.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 15, 2012)

Trust me ive done many sighted solves using old pochman and I understand how to do the corners perfectly fine. I think im going to try the 3OP corner training on prisma puzzle and see if I can do them blind. About the written memo blind execution ive done that a few times. Also when I start trying the attempt my heart starts racing and I get really anxious (mostly cause I just wanna know what it feels like to take off that blindfold and see a solved cube in my hands) I dont understand what you mean by letter stickers like say blue white becomes AB (or something like that?) this doesnt make alot of sense to me cause Id have an easier time memorizing a string of colors then a string of letters. Sorry fairly new to blind if someone wants to PM me to help me out it would be much appreciated so we dont clutter this thread.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 15, 2012)

Chrisandstuff said:


> Trust me ive done many sighted solves using old pochman and I understand how to do the corners perfectly fine. I think im going to try the 3OP corner training on prisma puzzle and see if I can do them blind. About the written memo blind execution ive done that a few times. Also when I start trying the attempt my heart starts racing and I get really anxious (mostly cause I just wanna know what it feels like to take off that blindfold and see a solved cube in my hands) I dont understand what you mean by letter stickers like say blue white becomes AB (or something like that?) this doesnt make alot of sense to me cause Id have an easier time memorizing a string of colors then a string of letters. Sorry fairly new to blind if someone wants to PM me to help me out it would be much appreciated so we dont clutter this thread.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 15, 2012)

O wow that sounds really complicated... I get the idea and I can see how that would make memo alot easier but thats alot of time to set it up and be comfortable with it. I think I am going to work on it though it will definetly take alot of the stress out of memo after I memorize my memo techinique....

Funny thing is I really do have a good memory (I never took notes in school because Id always remember everything) but just trying to remember upwards of a string of 30 colors for edges only then yea that took a while. Thanks you for the help =)


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chrisandstuff said:


> O wow that sounds really complicated... I get the idea and I can see how that would make memo alot easier but thats alot of time to set it up and be comfortable with it. I think I am going to work on it though it will definetly take alot of the stress out of memo after I memorize my memo techinique....
> 
> Funny thing is I really do have a good memory (I never took notes in school because Id always remember everything) but just trying to remember upwards of a string of 30 colors for edges only then yea that took a while. Thanks you for the help =)



With this memo method you'll only need about 12 letters for edges and 8 for corners


----------



## Riley (Aug 17, 2012)

Pop on a 4BLD, I fixed it, but at the end it was completely off... and a 57.47 3BLD DNF. Very good for me, would've been a PB and my second sub-1. I practically never get sub 1 DNF's anyway. It was only off by a few moves too. (like 2 edges 2 corners) I really should learn BH, OP corners take so long. Might've been sub 55 without the twisted corner. 22 second memo.

57.47 DNF scramble: D2 L B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L' R2 D F' R' U' R2 D' U2 L' U' R' - second scramble from The blindfold race!, week 33

Memo: Edges: PAy HeLl CaVe MO ("more") GiFts, Corners: I'Ll WiPe QM ("quim"), twisted corner = BH


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 17, 2012)

Second ever 5x5 blind attempt: off by two plus centers :'(


----------



## Julian (Aug 17, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Second ever 5x5 blind attempt: off by two plus centers :'(


 I know that feel bro.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 17, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Second ever 5x5 blind attempt: off by two plus centers :'(



That sucks  I have done one attempt and I was so off, my cube wasn't even in the right orientation.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 18, 2012)

Mikel said:


> That sucks  I have done one attempt and I was so off, my cube wasn't even in the right orientation.



You are already attempting 5BLD? o____O sheesh I've waited way too long I start 5BLD.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 18, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> You are already attempting 5BLD? o____O sheesh I've waited way too long I start 5BLD.



haha yeah once I figured out how to use U2 for plus centers its pretty much the same as 4BLD. My first DNF was around 48 minutes, I am sure you are faster than me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 18, 2012)

Mikel said:


> haha yeah once I figured out how to use U2 for plus centers its pretty much the same as 4BLD. My first DNF was around 48 minutes, I am sure you are faster than me.



You use U2 for plus centers? O.O I forced my self to learn comms cuz U2 seemed impossible for plus centers.


----------



## Julian (Aug 18, 2012)

advanced M2 for +centers ftw.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 18, 2012)

Julian said:


> advanced M2 for +centers ftw.



That is genius O.O I just don't know how you do the M slide centers.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 18, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> You use U2 for plus centers? O.O I forced my self to learn comms cuz U2 seemed impossible for plus centers.



That is probably the better route anyway. I forced myself to learn U2 because I was too lazy for comms still.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 19, 2012)

36:24.xx 5BLD DNF off by 4 wings.

It's cuz I didn't know how to do parity on 5x5 properly.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> at rapid dash, mollerz (I think) did a 3bld attempt that would have been a success, but he did M2 at the end of the solve and got a DNF.



SAME COMPETITION. I did a 4BLD and undid sexy move wrong at the end, leaving me 3 moves off solved at the end.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 19, 2012)

SJC Summer 2012:

Two sub-9 4x4 attempts (8:5x and 8:4x), one off by 3 wings, one off by something else small (but two swapped corners...?) A 21:xx 5x5 off by 3 +centers. And generally crappy 3x3 attempts, ending with a 2:59 safety solve, which I thought I screwed up.

The big cubes would have been PRs (4x4 by ~15 seconds, 5x5 by 3 minutes).

And, no, I haven't been practicing big cubes blind. I just was in a good zone today (except during 3x3). Sometimes I just can't commit images to memory. It was very easy today, but didn't pay off. Oh well. Maybe this will spur me to practice?


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 19, 2012)

2nd attempt at 6x6 blindfolded

DNF (1:26:18.03) by 50 pieces


----------



## Moops (Aug 19, 2012)

6/12 MultiBLD 

Nailed edges on all of them. Corners flipped on 6 cubes. >_>
I might have a problem knowing the difference between clockwise and anti-clockwise =S


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 19, 2012)

Moops said:


> I might have a problem knowing the difference between clockwise and anti-clockwise =S


+1


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 19, 2012)

Moops said:


> 6/12 MultiBLD
> 
> Nailed edges on all of them. Corners flipped on 6 cubes. >_>
> I might have a problem knowing the difference between clockwise and anti-clockwise =S



How bout memoing twisted corners as letter pairs?
1st letter is the target where the white or yellow sticker is, 2nd letter is where it needs to go.

I use this when I'm not confident in remembering them visually and it works fine for me


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 19, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> How bout memoing twisted corners as letter pairs?
> 1st letter is the target where the white or yellow sticker is, 2nd letter is where it needs to go.
> 
> I use this when I'm not confident in remembering them visually and it works fine for me


One letter images work too. EDiT: this improves memo time.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 20, 2012)

7:17.71 4BLD DNF


Spoiler



Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw' L2 B2 Rw' B' U L2 B D' Fw D' Uw2 Fw2 D' Rw Fw Rw Fw' Rw' B2 F U2 Uw2 Rw L U Fw2 D2 U Uw' R U2 Uw F' U' Rw' L2


Spoiler



The scramble was pretty easy overall, but there were two swapped edges I didn't see during memo; I got everything else though...


----------



## Moops (Aug 20, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> How bout memoing twisted corners as letter pairs?
> 1st letter is the target where the white or yellow sticker is, 2nd letter is where it needs to go.
> 
> I use this when I'm not confident in remembering them visually and it works fine for me



I use letter pair images for any kind of memo. I think I've got it worked out now.
Using monoflips on any corner on the front I'm good. Its those on the back I'm getting confused with.

Example: the sticker on BDR needs to go to DBR. From my POI I kept thining it needs to be flipped anti-clockwise :fp


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 20, 2012)

3rd attempt at 6x6 blindfolded

DNF (1:15:59.81) by 30 pieces


----------



## porkynator (Aug 20, 2012)

PB avg5 fail:

1. 32.19[8.74] F2 U B2 R2 U F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 B L2 D' L F2 U F' L U2 L2
2. 34.92[11.68] R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 B R' B2 D2 F U' B F R' F
3. 32.56[8.68] R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R' D2 B R B' L2 B2 L2 U2
4. 38.04[8.79] D2 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' F' R' F D' F R2 F'
5. 33.00[11.15] D R2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' R' B D2 U B L D B2 F'

33.49 avg5 at this point, very good but not PB. Let's try to roll!

6. 31.92[10.07] B2 R2 F L2 R2 B' U2 B L2 F L2 R B2 U L' R' F' D B2 L2

YES! I rolled out the best time with a better time! Now I just need to roll out that 34; I think I can do it, with a decent scramble.

7. L' B D2 R B' U2 D2 R' F L B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U 

*During memo* OMG OMG the scramble is awesome 1 edge skip 1 corner skip! This will be a sub30!
*During execution* Ok almost done, I'm 1 commutator away from my PB avg5.

Result: DNF(28.88)[7.42].

Reconstruction:

U R' D R U R' D' R *U2* (9/9)
*U* L' D L U' L' D' L (8-1/16)
y' R2 D R' F2 R D' R' D F2 D' R' y (11/27)

L2 y U' R U M U' R' U M' y' L2 (10/37)
L R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R L' (13/50)
L' U' M' U R2 U' M U R2 L (10/60)
D' R2 D M2 D' R2 D M2 (8/68)
_y' x U R U' M U R' U' M' (8/76)_

Last alg should have been: y' x M U R U' M' U R' U'
:fp


----------



## vd (Aug 20, 2012)

1:01.91 3x3 BLD off by M at the end of the solution. I had just forgotten to do last move of last commutator, otherwise it could have been my PB by about 2 seconds.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> 3rd attempt at 6x6 blindfolded
> 
> DNF (1:15:59.81) by 30 pieces



Hey - getting closer!


----------



## Riley (Aug 21, 2012)

11th 4BLD attempt off by 14 pieces. However, while watching my recording of it, I had solved everything except for two centers and two full edges, that I could solve with the normal 4x4 parity alg. But when I did the parity alg, I kinda knew I messed it up while solving, because I thought I was about to get my first success, I messed it up. An extra r slice or e slice it looked like. So either way it would've been/was a DNF, but off by two pieces would've been the closest yet. 10:50 memo, 17:57 total.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 21, 2012)

Riley said:


> 11th 4BLD attempt off by 14 pieces. However, while watching my recording of it, I had solved everything except for two centers and two full edges, that I could solve with the normal 4x4 parity alg. But when I did the parity alg, I kinda knew I messed it up while solving, because I thought I was about to get my first success, I messed it up. An extra r slice or e slice it looked like. So either way it would've been/was a DNF, but off by two pieces would've been the closest yet. 10:50 memo, 17:57 total.



If you're getting so many failures, I recommend doing like 10 sighted solves before you try again.


----------



## Riley (Aug 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> If you're getting so many failures, I recommend doing like 10 sighted solves before you try again.



Thanks for the advice, I'll try to do some before my next attempt. I might not reach 10 because I try to do an attempt everyday.


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 21, 2012)

4th attempt 6x6 blindfolded

DNF (1:06.24.42) by 30 pieces

forgot setup move  I'll do another attempt on Thursday


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 21, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> 4th attempt 6x6 blindfolded
> 
> DNF (1:06.24.42) by 30 pieces
> 
> forgot setup move  I'll do another attempt on Thursday


You shouldn't be mad about something like that. Maybe try to get one before nats? Yes i'm aussie


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> If you're getting so many failures, I recommend doing like 10 sighted solves before you try again.



He messed up his parity alg.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 21, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> He messed up his parity alg.



I'm aware. I was talking about the number of failures he was getting. Doing sighted solves will eliminate all the little problems he may have in execution, INCLUDING any messed up parity algs. Please stop trying to tell people they're wrong.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I'm aware. I was talking about the number of failures he was getting. Doing sighted solves will eliminate all the little problems he may have in execution, INCLUDING any messed up parity algs. Please stop trying to tell people they're wrong.



Funny.... I don't remember telling anybody that they're wrong.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 22, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Funny.... I don't remember telling anybody that they're wrong.



You're doing it again. Unless I am horribly mistaken your comment was meant to imply that my advice was useless.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You're doing it again. Unless I am horribly mistaken your comment was meant to imply that my advice was useless.


You're horribly mistaken.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 22, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> You're horribly mistaken.



Alright, well then be careful what you imply, intentionally or otherwise. When you said "he messed up his parity algorithm" it seemed like you meant "All he did was mess up his parity algorithm, so why are you telling him to do so many sighted solves?" If that's not what you meant, then what was the point of that post?


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Alright, well then be careful what you imply, intentionally or otherwise. When you said "he messed up his parity algorithm" it seemed like you meant "All he did was mess up his parity algorithm, so why are you telling him to do so many sighted solves?" If that's not what you meant, then what was the point of that post?



Just because I might recommend something else doesn't mean that your advice is "useless"


----------



## Skullush (Aug 22, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Just because I might recommend something else doesn't mean that your advice is "useless"



Oh my goooood, please shut uuuuuuup


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 22, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Oh my goooood, please shut uuuuuuup


Calm down.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 23, 2012)

Sub-15 4BLD which went quite well, bad part was the bit i force upon my memo the most, two misorienred corners, near PB by 4 minutes, not a happy cuber me


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 23, 2012)

5th attempt 6x6 blindfolded

DNF (1:05:04.70) off by 31 pieces

A positive thing about the solve is that all the obliques are done. Must of slipped an R during the edges because most of them are messed up. If all the edges were right, it wouldn't of been solved anyway because 7 outer X centers weren't solved as well.

Another attempt tomorrow


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 23, 2012)

3BLD: Did my first sub 4 minutes memo, then managed to forget some of the edge memo. Result? I sat around two minutes during the solve doing nothing but trying to remember the memo. It became a 8 minutes DNF, while it probably could have been a 6 minutes solve and also a PB by a minute.


----------



## Applecow (Aug 23, 2012)

pb, but fail @sub1 :/
1:00.20 B2 D2 R2 L' U' B L2 F U F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F B L2 F' L2 U2


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 24, 2012)

6th attempt 6x6 blindfolded

DNF (1:04:22.59) by 9 pieces

3 obliques, 3 other obliques and 3 edges

Getting Warmer! 

Another attempt tomorrow


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 25, 2012)

7th attempt 6x6 blindfolded 

DNF (1:02:20.26) by 25 pieces

maybe another attempt tomorow

EDIT

8th attempt 6x6 blindfolded

DNF (1:15.54.85) RAGE QUIT

I just could not remember anything tonight, I wont do anymore attempts until after Nationals.


----------



## Moops (Aug 26, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> 6th attempt 6x6 blindfolded
> 
> DNF (1:04:22.59) by 9 pieces
> 
> ...



So close! Keep going and you'll get it one day really soon!


----------



## Moops (Aug 26, 2012)

9/10 MultiBLD in 57:53.45

I will forever be two flipped corners away from 100% accuracy >_________>


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 26, 2012)

N8W8 solves:

3BLD:
DNF, off by everything + by not donning the blindfold (that what you get for practicing without...)
3:47.02 official PB
DNF, during memo I found parity in corners but not in centers????? Checked a few times and could not figure it out...

4BLD
1- DNF, off by everything
2- DNF, of by L2 and last edge cycle (missed during memo)
3- DNF by Old Pochman Fail (centers and edges were initially OK, but some paired edges misplaced by OP corner exec failure)

5BLD:
1- DNF, off by everything
Prolly ***ed up at the very beginning; I made two moves, realised they were not right and probably undid them wrong....0
Then at the M2 stage I completely forgot my story... went ahead to corners and revisited midges but could still not recall.
Analysis after the solve showed I also missed the last +center cycle during memo.

MBLD:
DNS by 1h+ traffic jam

Official count: 4x BLD dnf, 1x 5BLD dnf


----------



## TMOY (Aug 27, 2012)

N8W8 too.

4BLD: three attempts in the high 7-low 8 range, two of them off by 2 centers, the third one off by 6-7 centers or so. GRRRRRRRRR.
5BLD: did only one attempt, also off by a few centers in the sloooooooooooow time of 27 minutes.
Multi: 5/13 in 53 minutes, memo was perfectly secure but I did too many execution mistakes.

At least I won the 3BLD event.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 30, 2012)

1/2 multibld in 11:29.16

2 twisted corners :/ 4th attempt at multibld ever, every one has been 1/2, but in a faster time. 2nd unofficial attempt at multibld.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 2, 2012)

4BLD success and decreased time by 6 minutes, wheres the fail? The previous 30 BLOODY ATTEMPTS WITH 2 PIECES OFF EACH!


----------



## Ollie (Sep 4, 2012)

*Multi-5BLD*

0/3 56:14.xx :fp

Third cube memorised, solved first: forgot to undo an interchange move of a midge commutator = 7 pieces out. Otherwise would've been solved.
Second cube memorised, solved second: out by 5 centres, 3 midges and a corner cycle which I forgot.
First cube memorised, solved last: 2 wings and 3 midges. Should've remembered the parity fix because I had to save it until the end in order to save the centres (had to revisit +-centres at the end.)

It was *hard*. First attempt meant that I wasn't sure how fast to go or how often to review. Will try this again tomorrow


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 4, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *Multi-5BLD*
> 
> 0/3 56:14.xx :fp



WTF? Didnt you solve a 3x3x3 BLD in 2 seconds or something?

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Sep 4, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> WTF? Didnt you solve a 3x3x3 BLD in 2 seconds or something?
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



Errm...not that I know of? Also note it said Multi-*5*BLD


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 4, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Errm...not that I know of? Also note it said Multi-*5*BLD



I mean 25 seconds of course..
Oh, ok. WOW. 3 5x5x5s. Nice time..
I did 5x5x5 MULIT BLD 2/2..Its fun..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Sep 4, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I mean 25 seconds of course..
> Oh, ok. WOW. 3 5x5x5s. Nice time..
> I did 5x5x5 MULIT BLD 2/2..Its fun..
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



Ahh, maybe  Not including memorisation, but I may/may not have executed in that time yes.

And I know! Watching your videos encouraged me to try 3x 5x5x5 BLD  You have some impressive videos!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 4, 2012)

Ollie said:


> You have some impressive videos!



Thank you so much!
I would try 3 5x5x5s, if i would have 3 good cubes..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Sep 4, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Thank you so much!
> I would try 3 5x5x5s, if i would have 3 good cubes..
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



Ha, didn't stop me  A terrible white cube and a V-Cube 5 which wasn't broken in. My Shengshou is niiiice though!

Keep it up! Ollie


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 4, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Ha, didn't stop me  A terrible white cube and a V-Cube 5 which wasn't broken in. My Shengshou is niiiice though!
> 
> Keep it up! Ollie



What do you mean when you say "wich wasnt broken in"?

Dennis


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 4, 2012)

[German translation]
nicht eingespielt.
[/German translation]


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 4, 2012)

Sebastien said:


> [German translation]
> nicht eingespielt.
> [/German translation]



Thanks xD

Dennis


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 8, 2012)

DNF DNF DNF = DNF

Third one was 50.93 where I memorized GoB but executed GoD. Good news is that I have Princeton in two weeks and Harvard two weeks after that, and hopefully by then that won't be a good time anymore =P


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 16, 2012)

Eindhoven open MultiBLD: 1/4 in 30:xx

In no particular order
- solved
- off by two flipped edges (during review i noticed I memo'd the 1st edge cycle wrong but decided to keep memo and just shoot to the 'wrong' sticker, I should have incorporated the flipped edge into my story instead of relying on visual)
- off by D2 + corner cycle ( due to the D2 I guess)
- scrambled (I felt something going wrong on the very first target but wasn't sure how to undo...)


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2012)

DNFing x3 in front of new people when challenged to do 3BLD. Only a couple of edges flipped each time.

At least I've gotten over DNFphobia slightly, it was nervy!


----------



## Micael (Sep 22, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> DNF DNF DNF = DNF
> 
> Third one was 50.93 where I memorized GoB but executed GoD. Good news is that I have Princeton in two weeks and *Harvard two weeks after that*, and hopefully by then that won't be a good time anymore =P



Can't wait to see that.

Just started to practice multi for Harvard: 4/8 in 36min. Outch! I hope two weeks is enough to get back into decent solves...


----------



## Riley (Sep 23, 2012)

U' L2 D' F U D2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 

Memorized edges in 7 seconds, however, I rage quitted at the four twisted corners. Trying to get back into BLD...


----------



## TMOY (Sep 24, 2012)

Or you can just use 3OP corners 

1:02.89 for me on this one (20.34 memo)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 26, 2012)

Practicing some stuff in my college cafeteria, decide to do a random BLD solve (keep in mind it's my first in months). Get through memo, pretty fast for me, probably around 55ish seconds. Pull the blindfold down, and start solving. I hear myself gathering a crowd, people muttering stuff. I get nervous. Hands start shaking, losing memo quick. Pushing through it, feeling a bit more confident, stop the timer. Pull blindfold off, look at timer first, it's 1:56.xx. Look at cube, two flipped edges. FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Maskow (Sep 29, 2012)

MBLD 18/19 three times in a row with best time 26:59.
But I need 19/19! ; O


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 29, 2012)

Maskow said:


> MBLD 18/19 three times in a row with best time 26:59.
> But I need 19/19! ; O



You've got to be kidding me. That's inzane. I bet you can do sub 20


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 29, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> inzane



*inmaskow


----------



## Moops (Sep 30, 2012)

MBLD 4/8 in 34:23.01

When I practice more I expect to get better, not worse >_______________>


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 30, 2012)

Waterloo Open:

DNF on both 4x4 BLD, first one I forgot to execute a corner so it was off by 4 edge pieces and 2 corners, second one I did a commutator backwards so it was off by 3 centers 
Finally got a success in BLD on my third 3x3 BLD, around 4:48, despite not having practiced 3x3 BLD for a year.


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 1, 2012)

Very first attempt at 7x7 blindfolded:

DNF by 57 pieces (1:54:50.12)

I think my brain is bruised. I feel like having a sleep now.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 1, 2012)

You're doing 7x7 BLD now? O__O


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> Very first attempt at 7x7 blindfolded:
> 
> DNF by 57 pieces (1:54:50.12)
> 
> I think my brain is bruised. I feel like having a sleep now.



Nice try! It's always nice to see someone else willing to do attempts that are so long for them.



ottozing said:


> You're doing 7x7 BLD now? O__O



Well, why not? He's already done 6x6x6 BLD, so it's next in the logical progression, right?

rock1313, looking forward to seeing your first success, so that then you can try 8x8x8.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 1, 2012)

*5BLD* DNF(9:50.07)[5:15] D u r2 L2 u2 d L2 d2 u' f2 d D' R2 l2 U F2 L2 F R2 b' F2 B L2 B' l D2 R U' f2 r2 L l' F U2 b' u2 D2 l D b' R B2 r2 R' b2 f' d2 b' F' r' d b l2 B' b' d2 D R2 D r' 

3 +-centres (cycled CW instead of CCW) and 2 wings (missed during memo.)

*GRRR.* :fp


----------



## CHJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* DNF(9:50.07)[5:15] D u r2 L2 u2 d L2 d2 u' f2 d D' R2 l2 U F2 L2 F R2 b' F2 B L2 B' l D2 R U' f2 r2 L l' F U2 b' u2 D2 l D b' R B2 r2 R' b2 f' d2 b' F' r' d b l2 B' b' d2 D R2 D r'
> 
> 3 +-centres (cycled CW instead of CCW) and 2 wings (missed during memo.)
> 
> *GRRR.* :fp



I feel for you, i did the same thing yesterday, although not as fast or efficient, 28mins (14:23) is still quite good for me, i shaved 7 minutes of memo but bad solve leaving my 2 wrong centre piece staring at me! Though i was going for fast, my real goal is success for uko because we're instant podium if we do


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> rock1313, looking forward to seeing your first success, so that then you can try 8x8x8.



The only thing I can think of whenever I hear the word 8x8 blindfolded is 6 SETS OF OBLIQUES =0


----------



## ottozing (Oct 2, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Well, why not? He's already done 6x6x6 BLD.



I wasn't saying he shouldn't, I'm just saying it's bloody impressive/insane to do 7x7 BLD.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 3, 2012)

and another *5BLD* DNF(9:44.45)[4:15] b2 L u' b' r' L2 u' b r2 d' r' U L' F B' D' U r2 d2 b2 d' u F2 d2 l' L' r U' D d' b2 L' b d L2 b' d2 u' b2 D2 L' f2 r' f' B2 L' u2 b' B' l' b2 F B2 r R' u2 r2 b' U' d2

One corner cycle executed incorrectly (again, CW instead of CCW.) I can smell it!


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 3, 2012)

Ollie said:


> and another *5BLD* DNF(9:44.45)[4:15] b2 L u' b' r' L2 u' b r2 d' r' U L' F B' D' U r2 d2 b2 d' u F2 d2 l' L' r U' D d' b2 L' b d L2 b' d2 u' b2 D2 L' f2 r' f' B2 L' u2 b' B' l' b2 F B2 r R' u2 r2 b' U' d2
> 
> One corner cycle executed incorrectly (again, CW instead of CCW.) I can smell it!



How many LPs do you interact?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 3, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> How many LPs do you interact?



I assume you mean how many letter pairs I assign per location? I don't have any strict system - because I use sentences I can carry on adding letter pairs to an image until it feels uncomfortable/stops making sense. It means I can be more imaginative and be a bit more efficient with my memo.

i.e. AB CD EF GH JK LM NO could be "listening to an ABba CD with my sister (EF) - she's dressed up as a GHost and I'm as the JoKer. Joanna LuMley comes in the room and says "NO.""


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 3, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I assume you mean how many letter pairs I assign per location? I don't have any strict system - because I use sentences I can carry on adding letter pairs to an image until it feels uncomfortable/stops making sense. It means I can be more imaginative and be a bit more efficient with my memo.
> 
> i.e. AB CD EF GH JK LM NO could be "listening to an ABba CD with my sister (EF) - she's dressed up as a GHost and I'm as the JoKer. Joanna LuMley comes in the room and says "NO.""


How many loci does a 5bld typically take for you?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 3, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> How many loci does a 5bld typically take?



Takes me 12: 
4 for x-centers
4 for +-centers
4 for wings


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 3, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Takes me 12:
> 4 for x-centers
> 4 for +-centers
> 4 for wings


Do you execute edges first and corners second? Interesting! 
Your new signature is great but I thought you used petrus?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 4, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Do you execute edges first and corners second? Interesting!
> Your new signature is great but I thought you used petrus?



I execute the inner 3x3 first (like a 3BLD), then edges, then centers.

About the sig, usually when I DNF I have a cross so I just use CFOP. I would never say anything so negative about Petrus. When speedsolving for 2H I use Petrus/CFOP/X-crossFOP and for OH Petrus all the way.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 4, 2012)

After watching Noah's BLD video I decided to practice. 14 SLOW DNFs in a row :'(


----------



## Ollie (Oct 4, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> How many loci does a 5bld typically take for you?



EDIT: in fact, thinking about it, I use one room per set of pieces and place multiple images in each room (the majority of the loci within my journeys are spacious so it isn't too hard to do.) The images will occasionally interact with each other to make the story more vivid. So in order:

Wings: 1
Midges: 1
X-Centers: 1
+-Centers: 1
Corners: 0 (Memorised last, using STM.)

Executed in reverse!


----------



## Mikel (Oct 4, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> After watching Noah's BLD video I decided to practice. 14 SLOW DNFs in a row :'(



BLD sucks, please don't practice.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 4, 2012)

Ollie said:


> EDIT: in fact, thinking about it, I use one room per set of pieces and place multiple images in each room (the majority of the loci within my journeys are spacious so it isn't too hard to do.) The images will occasionally interact with each other to make the story more vivid. So in order:
> 
> Wings: 1
> Midges: 1
> ...



I used to execute in reverse but found it awkward.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 4, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> I used to execute in reverse but found it awkward.



Why?
I also execute in reverse. First I memorize x-centers and wings and review each of them twice. Then I memorize t-centers and review them once. After that I memorize edges without reviewing. Because my execution is in reverse, there is nothing bad that I memorized t-centers and edges "poorly".


----------



## Ollie (Oct 4, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Why?
> I also execute in reverse. First I memorize x-centers and wings and review each of them twice. Then I memorize t-centers and review them once. After that I memorize edges without reviewing. Because my execution is in reverse, there is nothing bad that I memorized t-centers and edges "poorly".



I'm finding that hard to believe as well. I think my order is actually; memorize wings, midges and x-centers first then review; memorize +-centers w/o reviewing; then put corners in at the end for STM.

How long ago did you sub-9??? I've had so many close attempts to sub-10 now it's unreal (latest being a 9:44.xx DNF with 2 incorrect +-centers  )


----------



## illucid (Oct 5, 2012)

*First full BLD attempt off by 2 twisted corners*

I've been practicing sighted 3x3 BLD (old pochmann) for a month now once or twice a day. I had my memo image recognition/recall down and setup moves took no thought at all, so two days ago I started actually trying to do the memo. I would do edges and corners each as a separate step. I successfully did memo and execution for edges and parity. Then did memo and execution for corners. I was surprised that the memo was not as difficult as I had imagined. I had been psyching myself out for so long and I don't know why I never got around to actually trying an actual, full, blind solve.

So, I tried my first 3x3 BLD attempt ever just now and I was off by 2 twisted corners. On my second to last shoot, I shot to FLU instead of UFL. I look forward to my first official solve at Dayton 2012 next weekend, but I have some questions to ask. Is there a time limit for BLD? I thought I read in the regs that most events have a time limit of 10 minutes if no other limit is stated. Also, what is the difference between a soft and hard cap? Lastly, I don't own a blindfold. No time to have one shipped online. Can I pick one up at a pharmacy? I've seen sleeping masks there before, but not sure if they are equivalent or what the regulations state. If I show up with a blindfold that blocks my sight is that good enough?


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't have answers to your questions as I've never been to a competition. But good job dude, you're almost there!


----------



## Mikel (Oct 5, 2012)

illucid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seems that they don't have time limits for 3x3 BLD listed on Dayton's site, so I would contact the organizer. I would assume at least a 10 minute hard cut off due to WCA regulations. A hard cut-off means that if you don't make it under that time on any of your solves in the average, you will be stopped, given a dnf, and will not be able to complete the average. If you fail to get one of your first two solves under the soft or combined limit, then your single times will be recorded in the WCA, but you will not get to complete the average. Competitors are responsible for bringing their own blindfolds If you don't think you will not be able to buy one in time, I would email the organizers and see if you could borrow one.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 5, 2012)

illucid said:


> I was surprised that the memo was not as difficult as I had imagined. I had been psyching myself out for so long and I don't know why I never got around to actually trying an actual, full, blind solve.


This is so much like me, I think I knew how to do 4BLD for about a year before I actually attempted a solve :fp



illucid said:


> Lastly, I don't own a blindfold. No time to have one shipped online. Can I pick one up at a pharmacy? I've seen sleeping masks there before, but not sure if they are equivalent or what the regulations state. If I show up with a blindfold that blocks my sight is that good enough?


Sleep mask = blindfold. You should be able to get one at most pharmacies, you might not want to call it a blindfold though unless you want some strange looks


----------



## Moops (Oct 5, 2012)

MultiBLD [Attempt of 8] mo3: 29:27.13 (σ = 63.71)

*6/8 - 30:31.43* One off by 2 twisted corners, the other 3 edges cycled incorrectly

*4/8 - 29:25.93* Complete failure, lots of edges screwed and it looks like a flubbed a turn on two cubes while doing corners

*6/8 - 28:24.02* One off by 2 twisted corners, the other 3 edges cycled incorrectly... Again! >_________<


My accuracy has dropped and I don't know why. This is awful and frustrating. I also did this in one sitting. My brain hates me.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 5, 2012)

Moops said:


> I also did this in one sitting. My brain hates me.



Don't worry: your brain is getting some good practice!
You will only get better for it.

Twisted corners: did you not see them or recall failure?
If it is a recall issue you might consider a different way to memo twisted corners?


----------



## Moops (Oct 5, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Don't worry: your brain is getting some good practice!
> You will only get better for it.
> 
> Twisted corners: did you not see them or recall failure?
> If it is a recall issue you might consider a different way to memo twisted corners?



I just went over the scrambles and my memo/recall was solid for corners. It was an execution fail =P


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 5, 2012)

Ollie said:


> then put corners in at the end for STM.


What is STM? Safe commutators?


Ollie said:


> How long ago did you sub-9??? I've had so many close attempts to sub-10 now it's unreal (latest being a 9:44.xx DNF with 2 incorrect +-centers  )



I think a month a go it was 8:59, and two weeks ago I did 8:48.
Memo sub-4:30 + think ahead + comms for everything = sub-10  I guess you are capable to do all these things :tu Good luck!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 5, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> What is STM? Safe commutators?



Sorry, that's my abbreviation for Short Term Memory! And thanks


----------



## mande (Oct 7, 2012)

competition 2/3 multi fail...one cube was off by 2 edges flipped 
its so frustrating, i went sooo slow...now i have 3 consecutive comps with 2/3 results


----------



## Mikel (Oct 7, 2012)

Cubetcha 2012
October 6th 2012

1) DNF
2 Flipped edges [2:3x.xx]

2) DNF
I knew I memorized wrong, so I quit [2:07.xx]

3) DNF
I don't know what went wrong, it was off by alot.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 10, 2012)

4x4 BLD 6th attempt:

26-ish minutes 
-centers all correct
-corner orientation correct
-3 corners not permuted
-5-6 wings not permuted

when am i going to get my success?


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 10, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> 4x4 BLD 6th attempt:
> 
> 26-ish minutes
> -centers all correct
> ...



Soon! Did you memorize the wings?


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 13, 2012)

I got 2 super-sweet memos when trying 3bld again, but I did of course did some execution fails


----------



## Ollie (Oct 15, 2012)

*5BLD* DNF(8:50.52) d u' R2 f' B D l' D b2 D2 L2 r2 l F2 R2 F' r2 d B' R2 f2 r2 L u2 f' L' d2 b' U2 d' B2 D2 r2 b' l' F2 D u f' l2 f2 u2 f2 r' l2 b2 B' d' U2 F2 b L' d R B F2 r2 b B' l2

An L2 out during center execution, so quite a few pieces off. But reviewing the video afterwards everything else was spot on and the cube solved when I tried the scramble + memo again.

Memo around 4:30. I'm not expecting times anywhere near this good at UKO 2012 but I'll be going all out.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 15, 2012)

2 DNFs at CSP. Don't remember the time on the first one, but it was off by a lot. The last one was a 3:01 or something off by 2 flipped edges that I forgot to remember.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 16, 2012)

Hadn't practiced much, then decided to do 5BLD last night. Thought I would try 1-pass memo for giggles.
10:15 memo (good for me), 14:09 execution (very bad, lots of recall delay). Off by +centre 3-cycle and wing 3-cycle, not sure if it was memo or execution errors. I think I'll stick to reviewing for 5BLD until I get a lot better at it.


----------



## HEART (Oct 20, 2012)

second 4BLD attempt : 4 center pieces off. UBL and DBL swapped, UFR and RFD are swapped.

SO CLOSE, IT'S LIKE IT'S TAUNTING ME


----------



## Moops (Oct 20, 2012)

HEART said:


> SO CLOSE, IT'S LIKE IT'S TAUNTING ME



Just finished my 8th 4BLD attempt. Everything was solved except the edges at UB and UL were swapped. I forgot to fix corner parity at the end >____________>


This is the worst thing ever.


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 20, 2012)

2x2-5x5 relay bld DNF (54:55.12)

2x2,3x3 and 5x5 was solved but the 4x4 was off by 12 pieces.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 20, 2012)

MBLD: 0/4 20:48.65[10:51.03]
1st: 2 mis-oriented corners.
2nd: 3 corner cycles
3rd: 2 unoriented corners and 3 corner cycles
4th: 4 unoriented corners
Switched to comms for corner, I think thats why. probably did with wrong cases. Bah, I need more understanding with corner comms.


----------



## HEART (Oct 21, 2012)

I have officially entered a BLD slum. For the past two days i haven't been able to get my success rate above 50% :/


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 21, 2012)

I entered the slum 1 day, last wednesday. I try to record myself doing 4BLD, then it just keep DNFs, I gave up recording after 5th take. My accuracy went back normal in thursday.


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2012)

Results from Dayton 2012

3x3: DNF DNF DNF

First cube was completely mixed up and oriented wrong. I probably twisted the corners wrong.
Second cube was off by two flipped edges GRR...
Third cube was off by two flipped edges and a 3 cycle.

4x4: DNF DNS DNS

This was my first actual attempt which was off by 4 centers, most of the edges, and most if not all of the corners. It wasn't as draining as I thought it would have been but I didn't want to waste everyone's time there.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 21, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Soon! Did you memorize the wings?



Of course 

7th attempt:

Off by a r2 and 3 centers. I keep forgetting to do r2 when doing wing parity.


----------



## HEART (Oct 21, 2012)

it's wierd though, ever since i went to m2 my accuracy went down, and then for a day i got like 10 in a row, now i'm getting more like 30% accuracy -_-


----------



## Martial (Oct 21, 2012)

33.11[12.31] DNF cause of a 2-cycle I didn't seen ! Nevertheless I'm very happy about this time


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 21, 2012)

Missed 4BLD PB executing a wrong cycle... off by 2 centers...

memo: TS
recall:TS
execution: IS ?????????????


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 21, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Missed 4BLD PB executing a wrong cycle... off by 2 centers...
> 
> memo: TS
> recall:TS
> execution: IS ?????????????



 So close.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 22, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> 2x2-5x5 relay bld DNF (54:55.12)
> 
> 2x2,3x3 and 5x5 was solved but the 4x4 was off by 12 pieces.



i want to try this after i get a 4BLD success. to bad about the 4BLD :/


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 22, 2012)

Moops said:


> Just finished my 8th 4BLD attempt. Everything was solved except the edges at UB and UL were swapped. I forgot to fix corner parity at the end >____________>
> 
> 
> This is the worst thing ever.


you already have tried more attempts then me omg that was quick. so close (closer then ive ever been)


----------



## Moops (Oct 22, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> you already have tried more attempts then me omg that was quick. so close (closer then ive ever been)



An attempt only takes me 15/20 minutes. Memo is easy since I practice MBLD a lot and a good knowledge of comms makes the execution faster than using U2/R2


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 22, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> i want to try this after i get a 4BLD success. to bad about the 4BLD :/



Wasn't as bad as my first attempt. I got absolutely mad about my first attempt because the 5x5 was off by 2 center pieces . After that I wasn't motivated to do another attempt for 3 months.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 22, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> Wasn't as bad as my first attempt. I got absolutely mad about my first attempt because the 5x5 was off by 2 center pieces . After that I wasn't motivated to do another attempt for 3 months.


oh that sucks! you should try 2x2-7x7 in the next holidays


----------



## Moops (Oct 24, 2012)

Moops said:


> Just finished my 8th 4BLD attempt. Everything was solved except the edges at UB and UL were swapped. I forgot to fix corner parity at the end >____________>



This happened. Again...


----------



## mande (Oct 24, 2012)

4BLD DNF streak 7 (closest was 2 centers off)


----------



## HEART (Oct 24, 2012)

4BLD off my 7 pieces, 4 edges and 3 centers.

:c well atleast i'm not messing up on undoing my center set up moves like i was the first few times around, now i'm just messing up in my execution -_-


----------



## Marcell (Oct 24, 2012)

Moops said:


> This happened. Again...



I got into the habit of knocking twice on the table when corners have an odd parity. It helps me remember that I have to fix it at the end of the solve. Maybe you should try it too.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol I just cross my legs when I have corner parity in big cubes


----------



## Moops (Oct 25, 2012)

Marcell said:


> I got into the habit of knocking twice on the table when corners have an odd parity. It helps me remember that I have to fix it at the end of the solve. Maybe you should try it too.



It's a good idea to have an extra bit of memo for the parity fix. Thanks, I'll give it a go.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 25, 2012)

This is getting ridiculous...


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 25, 2012)

1/2 multi bld 27:15.57

Multi bld is something new to me, an this is my second attempt so far. First was 1/2 in 37 minutes.

Memo takes much longer than usually, as i haven't used letters for corner memo before, and I used extra long time to come up with good images to be sure I didn't forget anything.
I think the misstake I did were some wrong execution during corners of the second cube, as I'm quite sure I memorized everything correct.

However, multi bld is fun, and I will try to do a few attepts weekly untill I get a sub 20:00 2/2. (and then move on to sub 30:00 3/3)


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 26, 2012)

4BLD attempt 4
DNF(28:57[18:43])
Off by 2 centers (don't know why) and 5 edges - a 3 edge cycle I didn't see in memo, and a 2 swap that I must have messed up/missed during a nasty edge cycle that I had to re-memo like 5 times before I thought it was at least almost right.

My fastest attempt yet, and my closest, even though I haven't done one in months.



Spoiler: video


----------



## HEART (Oct 26, 2012)

4BLD attempt #tomanyfailurestocount

18:34.02 - Memo was about 11 minutes. I know right now that centers are the reason i haven't gotten a success yet. I want to almost go to U2 instead of comms, but i really don't think it's necessary. I know for a fact my memo was solid, but my centers for some reason are what screw me over every damn time.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 26, 2012)

HEART said:


> 4BLD attempt #tomanyfailurestocount



I know the feeling...


----------



## Moops (Oct 26, 2012)

HEART said:


> 4BLD attempt #tomanyfailurestocount
> 
> 18:34.02 - Memo was about 11 minutes. I know right now that centers are the reason i haven't gotten a success yet. I want to almost go to U2 instead of comms, but i really don't think it's necessary. I know for a fact my memo was solid, but my centers for some reason are what screw me over every damn time.



Try solving edges and corners on a 4x4 so you're left with only scrambled corners, then do a sighted solve. This will help you see what you're actually doing and uncover any bad habits.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 26, 2012)

HEART said:


> 4BLD attempt #tomanyfailurestocount
> I know for a fact my memo was solid, but my centers for some reason are what screw me over every damn time.



To optimise your practice time while working on those centers: Take some time to solve center only.
Write down the targets and execute without looking at the cube; this saves you the memo time and allows full focus on solving the centers.

Also: since it is practice it IS allowed to take a peek after performing eacht cycle. This helps in finding your specific errors (wrong cycle, reverse cycle, exec error, etc)

Stick with comms: they take a while to get used to but you will gain so much more cube knowledge vs using U2 or wide T-perms.


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 26, 2012)

Multi bld attempt 3: 1/2 23:57.19

Best attempt so far. More than 3 minutes faster than last attempt, and only off by two flipped edges. So close!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 26, 2012)

Can't believe I DNFed this:

D L f2 R f2 F2 L R2 U' u L' B2 r2 D' u R U' f2 D f2 F2 B' r u2 F' D R2 U2 r2 L' F R2 D2 B' u' B F2 r' B F' (I did the slice turns as double slice turns without thinking, so u = Uw etc)

12 solved centers :'(


----------



## HEART (Oct 26, 2012)

Will do! I've only ever gotten maybe 3 successful center executions


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 26, 2012)

Multi bld attempt 4: 0/2 21:43.39

First cube failed because of an execution mistake, second because of a flipped edge I didn't see.

anyway, I'm happy about the time, an improvement by 2 more minutes.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 26, 2012)

JasonK said:


> I know the feeling...


i got a success but i nearly dnf by wing parity too lucky i went back over my memo to check if i had it so i fixed it at the end. you might get it cube day which would be awesome!


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 26, 2012)

1/5 multi attempt for the weekly competition.
31:26[22:33]
All were fairly close, except 1 which only has edges solved. 1 was off by 2 twisted corners, and the other 2 were parity + 2 edges, and 4 edges.

Blergh.
First time trying 5 cubes by the way. I figured since I'd done a 3 cube attempt before in <15 minutes I'd easily be able to do 5 in less than an hour. I've only got 1 more 3x3 though, then I have to start using my siblings cubes (which aren't that bad. Broken in rubiks, alpha 1, lanlan, mini alpha)


----------



## HEART (Oct 28, 2012)

This is now the closest i've ever been. 17:11.56 4BLD. I DNF'd because i didn't memorize 3 edges. That's it.

No center issues, i did some center drilling today. I'm sure to get it by tommorrow.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 28, 2012)

ugh.

Scramble 6 in the weekly comp.
37 second memo.
1 edge cycle + easy speed optimal 3 edges on left (U perm).
One corner cycle.
1 twisted corner.
No parity.
Pop.


Went ahead and put the piece back in and continued the solve, but I was in the middle of an alg so I tried to continue from where I was, but I failed. dangit. Would have been sub 1:50 without the pop and pause.
Would have been a great time to break my 7 cube DNF streak, if you count my one success in my mbld yesterday. I haven't had a success besides that one in several days. Grr.


----------



## HEART (Oct 28, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> ugh.
> 
> Scramble 6 in the weekly comp.
> 37 second memo.
> ...



What cube do you use? if your cube pops a lot, it's probably worth the slightly slower times/tighter cube than having a risk of pop and ruining your solve.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 28, 2012)

10 4BLD DNFs in a row 

Usually always 2 centers out. Hmmm.....


----------



## Riley (Oct 28, 2012)

I was about to get a whole 3BLD average of 12 on camera. On the last solve, I only had one DNF so far, and then of course, I messed up on the last solve. I probably won't end up uploading that, but at least I got an 1:25.06 average of 5! (PB, which I will probably upload) It also includes a 1:08 single, with 28 second execution!


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 29, 2012)

HEART said:


> What cube do you use? if your cube pops a lot, it's probably worth the slightly slower times/tighter cube than having a risk of pop and ruining your solve.



55mm zhanchi w/out torpedos. It feels so much better though with out them  maybe I need a cube just for blind...


----------



## HEART (Oct 29, 2012)

I use a type II Guhong, works great, and has torpedos. Honestly i woud say keep the torpedos, it can be the difference in a DNF and not if it pops.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 29, 2012)

HEART said:


> I use a type II Guhong, works great, and has torpedos. Honestly i woud say keep the torpedos, it can be the difference in a DNF and not if it pops.



true, true. And I bet it'll probably actually be faster if I put in torps and loosen it a bit as well. I'll do that.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 29, 2012)

For the record, I use an extremely loose GuHong V1 that pops like crazy except when I'm BLDing. What I've found is that it's more important to avoid lockups, especially when doing awkward 3-gen comms. D2 double-flick ftw.


----------



## HEART (Oct 29, 2012)

my screws have 2 threads exposed out of the core, works great, never pops unless i try to hulk smash an algorithm


----------



## HEART (Oct 30, 2012)

UUUUUUUUGH.

4BLD failure. My DF edges where flipped with eachother, and my FL edges where flipped. UGH. SO CLOSE. D:

woopsie, didn't even notice the double post.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 1, 2012)

*5BLD* DNF(9:15.07)[4:18] D2 B d D F' U B d' u' R D2 F r' L b2 l2 d' R' F D2 B r2 L2 D' R' D2 L B' b' F' r b' u2 r2 u' B r2 b2 R u' U2 R r2 L D2 L2 d b2 l' R' U' R' L F U' F' f U' d' R2

Three wings out (did a cycle wrong.) The silver lining is that with some lube in the cube (I lubed my SS 5x5x5 for the first time today) I can now execute in under 5 mins.  Possible sub-10 safety solve, woo.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 1, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* DNF(9:15.07)[4:18] D2 B d D F' U B d' u' R D2 F r' L b2 l2 d' R' F D2 B r2 L2 D' R' D2 L B' b' F' r b' u2 r2 u' B r2 b2 R u' U2 R r2 L D2 L2 d b2 l' R' U' R' L F U' F' f U' d' R2
> 
> Three wings out (did a cycle wrong.) The silver lining is that with some lube in the cube (I lubed my SS 5x5x5 for the first time today) I can now execute in under 5 mins.  Possible sub-10 safety solve, woo.



all the best for bigBLD, i honestly still would like to know how you improved to memo so quickly, i'm going for it but half hour is my target lol. i'm hoping i can beat you at 3BLD though


----------



## Ollie (Nov 1, 2012)

CHJ said:


> all the best for bigBLD, i honestly still would like to know how you improved to memo so quickly, i'm going for it but half hour is my target lol. i'm hoping i can beat you at 3BLD though



Thanks  I hope we both podium, but it's still anyone's race for all 3 BLD events. What time are you planning to have your attempts?

And this is only because I practice 5BLD the most by far. My speed for 4BLD and 3BLD (and knowledge of 3-cycles and commutators) came from 5BLD - it's probably the only reason I cube.  I also practice a lot of playing card memorization and numbers, similar to Maskow, and I've started doing this more than memorizing cubes (I might end up going the same way as Maskow!  )

Also, is there a meet tomorrow?


----------



## CHJ (Nov 1, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Thanks  I hope we both podium, but it's still anyone's race for all 3 BLD events. What time are you planning to have your attempts?
> 
> And this is only because I practice 5BLD the most by far. My speed for 4BLD and 3BLD (and knowledge of 3-cycles and commutators) came from 5BLD - it's probably the only reason I cube.  I also practice a lot of playing card memorization and numbers, similar to Maskow, and I've started doing this more than memorizing cubes (I might end up going the same way as Maskow!  )
> 
> Also, is there a meet tomorrow?



yes the meet is tomorrow, it's gonna start about 4 but me and alex will be there earlier, as for your BLD's you can do your 4BLDs anytime, even during another event coz you're so fast, as for me, i'm gonna do my 5BLD's i'm gonna do it during the 2, 4 and 5 finals and during the clock, pyra and sq-1 final. my 4BLD's will probably be in the first round of 3x3 and 4x4 when i'm not competing. 

and if you do go and do the same as maskow, i wont be very happy, no one will


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 1, 2012)

I am on a 20 solve DNF streak this week . Learnt M2 from ollie and got a few successes and a bunch of failures, and yeah, the bunch of failures turned into a 20*DNF streak  dreading 3bld on sunday now!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 1, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> I am on a 20 solve DNF streak this week . Learnt M2 from ollie and got a few successes and a bunch of failures, and yeah, the bunch of failures turned into a 20*DNF streak  dreading 3bld on sunday now!



show me some stuff tomorrow! where are we meeting?


----------



## CHJ (Nov 1, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> I am on a 20 solve DNF streak this week . Learnt M2 from ollie and got a few successes and a bunch of failures, and yeah, the bunch of failures turned into a 20*DNF streak  dreading 3bld on sunday now!



i'm on a 7 cube DNF streak, only thing is it took 20 minutes to get, i'm looking to get as close to 1st as possible on the day



Ollie said:


> show me some stuff tomorrow! where are we meeting?



we are meeting at the venue/uni cafe area, there ill be a load of us there, i'm a be there from 3 i think, also what do you avg at 3BLD?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 1, 2012)

CHJ said:


> we are meeting at the venue/uni cafe area, there ill be a load of us there, i'm a be there from 3 i think, also what do you avg at 3BLD?



Thank you, and I was around 1:10 a couple of weeks ago when I had a medium/large(ish) audience.


----------



## Riley (Nov 2, 2012)

51.32 DNF by 3 edges... Forgot to execute 1 letter pair, I remembered as my hand was racing to the space bar. Memo was 24s, on this super easy scramble: L B' R2 D2 F2 U D' B' D' L F L2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 B L2 F' 



Spoiler



Too bad it had parity... Could've been a sub 50 DNF.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 3, 2012)

*5BLD* Official

DNF DNF

On the first cube I got stuck in memo, couldn't recall a letter pair and stopped. I had the second cube memorized in 3:30 and it felt ridiculously comfortable. In fact, I spent a further minute checking everything to see if I'd memorized correctly as I couldn't believe it myself - I then went on to mess up undoing a setup move on the second corner cycle, and knowing I'd messed it up beyond repair I stopped. Gutted


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 4, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* Official
> 
> DNF DNF
> 
> On the first cube I got stuck in memo, couldn't recall a letter pair and stopped. I had the second cube memorized in 3:30 and it felt ridiculously comfortable. In fact, I spent a further minute checking everything to see if I'd memorized correctly as I couldn't believe it myself - I then went on to mess up undoing a setup move on the second corner cycle, and knowing I'd messed it up beyond repair I stopped. Gutted



That's sad, but at least you have the experience of competing now (and a very good 4BLD success).


----------



## Mikel (Nov 4, 2012)

Indiana 2012 Recap
5x5 BLD
1st) DNF [25:13, 2 Wings] I just forgot a wing in memo. Mainly because I had to start a new cycle and I thought I had solved it, but I didn't.
2nd) DNF [25:49, 2+, 2X] Not sure what happened here.

4x4 BLD
1st) DNF [10:11, 2W] Not sure what happened here either.

3x3 BLD
1st) 2:04.78+ I forgot what my setup move was for my flipped edge so I didn't undo it. Luckily it was only 1 move hence the +2.
2nd) DNF [2:06?, 2E]
3rd) DNF [1:54, Lots of things.]


----------



## Iggy (Nov 4, 2012)

1st 3BLD attempt: A few edges on the top layer not solved. I'll try again and hopefully I'll get a success.


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 4, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* Official
> 
> DNF DNF
> 
> On the first cube I got stuck in memo, couldn't recall a letter pair and stopped. I had the second cube memorized in 3:30 and it felt ridiculously comfortable. In fact, I spent a further minute checking everything to see if I'd memorized correctly as I couldn't believe it myself - I then went on to mess up undoing a setup move on the second corner cycle, and knowing I'd messed it up beyond repair I stopped. Gutted



Pity.
And what about 4x4 bld?


----------



## Ollie (Nov 4, 2012)

DrKorbin said:


> Pity.
> And what about 4x4 bld?



For now I'm still in 1st with a 6:07.62. Both solves were shaky and slow with lots of room for improvement but I'm happy for the success.


----------



## mande (Nov 6, 2012)

Multi 4/7 in 49:36 (memo ~36 mins)
One cube off by 2 flipped edges, one by a 3 cycle of edges, and the last cube (first solved) by 2 twisted corners.
Final result is pathetic, but at least the time is sub NR...need to work on my last cube, for the last three attempts the last cube memoed was unsolved 
Last three multi attempts: 6/7(52:xx), 5/8(58:52), 4/7(this one)


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 6, 2012)

MBLD attempt :5 cubes.

4/5 Total time : ~23mins memo took ~15mins.
Doesn't have the exact time and scramble as I rage close Google Chrome since the only cube dnf were the cube that I memo last and execute first, yet I forget the cycles for edges.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 6, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> MBLD attempt :5 cubes.
> 
> 4/5 Total time : ~23mins memo took ~15mins.
> Doesn't have the exact time and scramble as I rage close Google Chrome since the only cube dnf were the cube that I memo last and execute first, yet I forget the cycles for edges.



That's the worst. At Harvard I did that. It's a good thing I got another cube wrong, otherwise that cube would have been the only thing between me and NAR.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 7, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That's the worst. At Harvard I did that. It's a good thing I got another cube wrong, otherwise that cube would have been the only thing between me and NAR.



So close lol, I mean the NAR.

Also did another 3~5BLD Relay,got the 3, but got the centers of 4 and 5 mixed up. Failed.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 8, 2012)

Practicing Speed Cards recently, today's session:

DNF(1:41.28)[2*2 switched cards]
DNF(1:40.47)[2 switched cards]
DNF(1:39.97)[2 switched cards]

Dammit!
Every attempt would have been PB by far.


----------



## tim (Nov 8, 2012)

Keep trying. You'll probably be sub-1 in no time...

Tried to solve a cube blindfolded behind my back while juggling two balls (Mike Hughey style): Didn't drop a ball, but was off by an edge 3-cycle and 2 twisted corners. I have no idea why. :/


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 9, 2012)

10:24.61 [4:58.03] - R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U B' F R U' L2 D' B' U' L2 

First serious attempt at 3BLD using images for memo, got the corners no problem but from watching the video back I put the third or fourth edge in the wrong place and don't realise  I didn't review the memo though so if I can get into a habit of doing that for edges I should have successes in no time


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 9, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> 10:24.61 [4:58.03] - R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U B' F R U' L2 D' B' U' L2
> 
> First serious attempt at 3BLD using images for memo, got the corners no problem but from watching the video back I put the third or fourth edge in the wrong place and don't realise  I didn't review the memo though so if I can get into a habit of doing that for edges I should have successes in no time



Congrats for that. Now you'll start to get better in many aspects of BLD.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm at about 17 5BLD DNFs.

2 of which have been off by 2 plus centers.

3 that have been off because I undid a setup wrong.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 10, 2012)

I have about 20 3BLD failures. I use old pochmann. If I am lucky, I might have one missing cycle.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 10, 2012)

tim said:


> Keep trying. You'll probably be sub-1 in no time...
> 
> Tried to solve a cube blindfolded behind my back while juggling two balls (Mike Hughey style): Didn't drop a ball, but was off by an edge 3-cycle and 2 twisted corners. I have no idea why. :/



Wow. I thought Mike Hughey is the only person who is able to do that!

Dennis


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 10, 2012)

2x2-5x5 relay blindfolded DNF off by 2 center pieces on the 4x4 (49:57.01)

OK I am getting quite frustrated now, I thought I had this one in the bag. No memory mistakes and no thoughts that I might of not undone a setup move after a cycle. Off by 2 center pieces have happened twice now.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 10, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> 2x2-5x5 relay blindfolded DNF off by 2 center pieces on the 4x4 (49:57.01)
> 
> OK I am getting quite frustrated now, I thought I had this one in the bag. No memory mistakes and no thoughts that I might of not undone a setup move after a cycle. Off by 2 center pieces have happened twice now.



I feel your pain homie, I've got the same story.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Wow. I thought Mike Hughey is the only person who is able to do that!
> 
> Dennis



Not anymore! He did it.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 11, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> 2x2-5x5 relay blindfolded DNF off by 2 center pieces on the 4x4 (49:57.01)
> 
> OK I am getting quite frustrated now, I thought I had this one in the bag. No memory mistakes and no thoughts that I might of not undone a setup move after a cycle. Off by 2 center pieces have happened twice now.


omg so close brock you'll get it soon. im going to try 6BLD start of next month then try this then on to 7BLD then megaminx then the worse of them all square-1


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 11, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Not anymore! He did it.



Wow. I have no idea how to do that...

Dennis


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 11, 2012)

Did 2~5BLD relay.

Last night attempt, off by twisted corner on 4x4, others are fine. 50mins total, 30mins memo.
Today attempt, off by 4wings and 6centers on 4x4, others are fine. 45mins total, 28mins memo.

I think my 4x4 hates me.


----------



## AlexByard (Nov 11, 2012)

Failed my second multi-bld attempt by a corner twist.... second cube was completed (even though i messed up my edge memo and worked my way back 3 images) First cube was a failure but i was sure it was right. Oh well. Maybe next time


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 12, 2012)

25:31.66 5BLD DNF.

2 plus centers.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 12, 2012)

Another fail attempt of 2~5BLD relay.
50:56.54[32:24.27]
Only DNf was the 5x5, which I think I did an extra r2 during wings, and messes up a few wings while fixing midges parity. :fp


----------



## CHJ (Nov 12, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Another fail attempt of 2~5BLD relay.
> 50:56.54[32:24.27]
> Only DNf was the 5x5, which I think I did an extra r2 during wings, and messes up a few wings while fixing midges parity. :fp



Of the amount of practice you do, i wonder why you haven't tried a 6BLD yet?

Also 5BLD 15 DNF streak, i dunrike 5BLD, only 3BLD and 4BLD to some extent


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 12, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Of the amount of practice you do, i wonder why you haven't tried a 6BLD yet?
> 
> Also 5BLD 15 DNF streak, i dunrike 5BLD, only 3BLD and 4BLD to some extent



Because I don't like my 6x6 that much, I can't speed on it that good. Another reason, obliques.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 15, 2012)

*3-5BLD relay* First attempt for a few months

DNF(22:30.45)[11:12] 
3) B R F' D' B R' L F R2 D R2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 F D2 L2 *done*
4) D2 B u2 R' F r2 L' F f U u R F' R F' B' R2 L' U' L f2 r2 U D' r2 F2 r' U2 D F' D2 L2 r' u' U2 r2 L2 R' F' L' *DNF* three centers - cycled CW instead of CCW
5) u' F2 r' l f' l2 b' D2 F' b B f R' l' f L f' L b2 F' U2 D L' r2 R D U d2 L' u' B2 L2 R D2 U B2 L u B2 l D2 d l' r2 L' F2 b d F' u b D U u r' f' F' U' f' L' *done*


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 15, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *3-5BLD relay* First attempt for a few months
> 
> DNF(22:30.45)[11:12]
> 3) B R F' D' B R' L F R2 D R2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 F D2 L2 *done*
> ...



That sub 30minutes.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 15, 2012)

RAGE!!!!!

5x5 BLD 24:40.88 DNF because I forgot to do parity at the end >.<


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 15, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> RAGE!!!!!
> 
> 5x5 BLD 24:40.88 DNF because I forgot to do parity at the end >.<



I feel your pain brah. I can go along with parities, just not twisted corners.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 16, 2012)

9th attempt at 2x2-5x5 relay blindfolded: DNF by 2 CENTER PIECES AGAIN! (47:32.41)

This is the third time I am off by two pieces


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 16, 2012)

5BLD 26:13.77 DNF.

4 edge pieces because I memod Q as R and R as Q. 

I'm quite impressed the rest was solve though. I had to undo 7 comms during centers. (kept setting up moves wrong/shooting them to the wrong spot)


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 16, 2012)

6BLD fail, 55minutes.

off by 
3 inner wings
4 outer wings
7 outer corner centers
9 obliques, 4left, 5right

And I thought I spend ages to solve a piece and is cautious enough to not move the wrong slice.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 16, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> 9th attempt at 2x2-5x5 relay blindfolded: DNF by 2 CENTER PIECES AGAIN! (47:32.41)
> 
> This is the third time I am off by two pieces


omg not again i feel for you bro


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 16, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5BLD 26:13.77 DNF.
> 
> 4 edge pieces because I memod Q as R and R as Q.
> 
> I'm quite impressed the rest was solve though. I had to undo 7 comms during centers. (kept setting up moves wrong/shooting them to the wrong spot)


how many attempts have you had now?


----------



## Moops (Nov 17, 2012)

5BLD 1st attempt: DNF

Centres Solved. 

Most Edges solved but I dropped the cube while fixing parity and remembered Z Perms shift + centres around >_>


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 17, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> how many attempts have you had now?



I think I'm at like 25...


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 17, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> I think I'm at like 25...



Have you thought about a safety solve. Maybe take an hour just to get a success?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 17, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Have you thought about a safety solve. Maybe take an hour just to get a success?



These kinda are safety's. no way I'd consider taking an hour.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 17, 2012)

5:21 4BLD on camera off by two centers.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 17, 2012)

Multi-Blind Failure

7/9 in 44:35.09

1) 2E
3) 2C

My first attempt at 9 cubes. My memo felt very secure. Must have made memo mistakes.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 17, 2012)

5BLD DNF. 21:39.43 

2 plus center 2 edges.

This is getting old.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 18, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5BLD DNF. 21:39.43
> 
> 2 plus center 2 edges.
> 
> This is getting old.



not again chris. i feel really sorry for you because it only took me 2 attempts. but i beat 6BLD will take like 10 attempts for me


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 18, 2012)

Still no success yet. I was off by three corners. I was really fast at memo so I might have overlooked it. I peeked between edges and corners to see if I did edges right and I did so I thought I was going to do it.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 18, 2012)

*3-5 BLD Relay* Second attempt

21:56.33[13:12]
3) D' R2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 L F2 R' B' F' R U F L2 R' *done*
4) r F' u F2 U R' u' F2 B2 u F R2 u r' F' U2 r2 u r' F' L F' D L u' L' u2 B' R2 B' r' f' D2 f U R f B F' R everything solved until the last 2 wings. Messed up the parity alg - started doing an edge flip algorithm as if I was solving a 3x3x3 using the l slice instead. :fp
5) u r' b' l' U' f' B R f' D F' R2 r2 B2 U2 l2 R f l2 D' R2 D' B2 b' f L D2 b2 B2 L b2 d' R' L u2 R f R' u d f2 d l2 u B2 U L2 U' L' u B l2 D' d2 b' d R2 r' u r' *done*

Too many near misses in this thread, it's painful to read them all! 

EDIT: DNF(20:49.65)[10:55] - 333 and 444 done, 2 flipped corners on the 5x5x5. I regressed and did r2 for some cases because it felt fast - seemed just as fast!


----------



## Moops (Nov 20, 2012)

5BLD 3rd attempt: DNF(35:46.21)

Off by 2 x centres. I have no words...


----------



## Riley (Nov 21, 2012)

7/8 MBLD in 46:32. I messed up on the last cube, thinking there was parity at the end. I have no idea why I thought that, I mean, I use letter pairs for corners and edges. You can see in this video at a little after 3:50, the cube was solved, but then I do the parity algorithm. It would've been my highest points ever, in a decent time.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 21, 2012)

11th attempt at 2x2-5x5 relay blindfolded: DNF (52:16.49)

2x2, 3x3 and 4x4 was solved, 5x5 wasn't that good


----------



## JasonK (Nov 21, 2012)

11 attempts  

It's only a matter of time considering how persistent you are. Good luck :tu


----------



## Moops (Nov 21, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> 11th attempt at 2x2-5x5 relay blindfolded: DNF (52:16.49)
> 
> 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4 was solved, 5x5 wasn't that good



You're gonna get it one day if you keep trying. I've noticed your past few attempts were DNF's because of the 5x5. Everything else is great. Maybe work on your 5x5 accuracy before trying again?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 22, 2012)

28.43+ B' L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B R2 B U' B2 D2 R' D2 L U' B2 U' 

Forgot to AUF at the end, too easy of a scramble to be frustrated by this.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 22, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> 28.43+ B' L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B R2 B U' B2 D2 R' D2 L U' B2 U'
> 
> Forgot to AUF at the end, too easy of a scramble to be frustrated by this.



omg zanes pracitcing again


----------



## JasonLee (Nov 22, 2012)

Maybe the easist scramble I‘ve ever met.


Zane_C said:


> 28.43+ B' L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B R2 B U' B2 D2 R' D2 L U' B2 U'
> 
> Forgot to AUF at the end, too easy of a scramble to be frustrated by this.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 22, 2012)

*5BLD* DNF(8:48.90)[3:39] R2 F' f2 D2 b r u F' D2 b2 l' F2 l d' r' l' B2 R2 B' b2 f2 L' D' r2 b' l U' L' l' F2 d r' R d F2 l2 r f' u2 U2 F2 L b' U d' b L D b2 L' u B2 R f u2 U2 b' l B2 L 

2 +-centers off  Plus no big cube successes today from about 15 attempts on 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. 3x3x3 accuracy was about 30% too compared to my usual 70% = a pretty awful day for BLD.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 22, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* DNF(8:48.90)[3:39] R2 F' f2 D2 b r u F' D2 b2 l' F2 l d' r' l' B2 R2 B' b2 f2 L' D' r2 b' l U' L' l' F2 d r' R d F2 l2 r f' u2 U2 F2 L b' U d' b L D b2 L' u B2 R f u2 U2 b' l B2 L
> 
> 2 +-centers off  Plus no big cube successes today from about 15 attempts on 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. 3x3x3 accuracy was about 30% too compared to my usual 70% = a pretty awful day for BLD.



Means you'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 22, 2012)

4x4 BLD

DNF [9:12, 2X]

This would have broken my previous PB by over 5 minutes. Dang those 2 centers


----------



## CHJ (Nov 22, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* DNF(8:48.90)[3:39] R2 F' f2 D2 b r u F' D2 b2 l' F2 l d' r' l' B2 R2 B' b2 f2 L' D' r2 b' l U' L' l' F2 d r' R d F2 l2 r f' u2 U2 F2 L b' U d' b L D b2 L' u B2 R f u2 U2 b' l B2 L
> 
> 2 +-centers off  Plus no big cube successes today from about 15 attempts on 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. 3x3x3 accuracy was about 30% too compared to my usual 70% = a pretty awful day for BLD.



i wish those days didn't exist like my UKO week had a 15% compared to straight after where it hit 98%. im having difficulty sub-9:50'ing 4BLD again (yes its alway in that 10s region) and still no second 5BLD success, mebbe when i stop using 100% letters and change memo


----------



## Julian (Nov 22, 2012)

7:20 4BLD off by 4 centers and 2 wings
EDIT: followed by a 7:07 off by 3 wings


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 25, 2012)

6:53 4BLD DNF because I did corner parity before executing centers


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 26, 2012)

My brother's first full attempt at BLD (I taught him exec. last weekend and memo this morning): DNF off by 2 edges (he mismemoed A as M somehow). Time: ~20 minutes


----------



## Moops (Nov 26, 2012)

MultiBLD: 11/16 in 58:57.49

MultiBLD is pretty much an endurance event =P My single accuracy is really high but for bigger solves, at some point over the hour I lose focus or flub a turn >____>


----------



## iMove (Nov 26, 2012)

We got a presentation in our class today, i practice 3bld in almost a week now, but i haven't got any success solve. So i perform it even though it's hard...damn...2 edge and 2 corners miss..


----------



## Julian (Nov 27, 2012)

6:49 4BLD off by 3 centers

Pretty easy scramble: U2 r' R2 U' L2 B' D2 u' R' f' r F' D F U u B' L D B2 u' U R B2 U u2 B' f r u R2 D F2 r' U u2 r2 L' F R2
(scramble in solving orientation)


Spoiler



Reorientation was y, I had 15 center targets, 20 wing targets, and 4 corner targets + 1 twisted.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 27, 2012)

BLEGH

DNF(4:08.24)[2:01.87] D2 F L' F D' B D R u' D L D' r u' B R' u2 r' F2 D2 r' F2 f2 L2 U' B2 L f' r' u2 f2 B' F u' F2 B' f2 u2 U' L2 

Off by two corners and five wings. I was even pretty sure it was going to be good. At least my times are good enough for NAR. I just need to spend the next three weeks improving my accuracy.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 28, 2012)

Could've been solved with four extra moves R' D R D'. So close. I went really slow on memo. I cannot come up with words ever for letter pairs. I usually just remember the letters.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 30, 2012)

Well that sucked.

1/5 in 29:03.79

Two cubes off by 3 edges, one off by 5 edges, and one pretty much scrambled.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 2, 2012)

Tried to BLD today, second and third ever attempts. Both about 9 minutes and flipped edges off.


----------



## porkynator (Dec 3, 2012)

DNF(23.52) D' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U R2 B U' B U2 L' B L D U2 L 
3 corners


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 5, 2012)

1st Day, 5/6 MBLD 29:27.868[20:27.352]

Man, I hate winter more and more. My fingers get so cold and stiff. Argh.

Edit: Review back from video, during one of the edges, I did M3 instead of M2. Silly me.

2nd day, 5/6


Spoiler



off by 2twisted corners. 
1. 25:24.527[16:45.122] 
1) F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 R' U2 F2 U L' B' D' F' L U' F2 D2 F' 
2) R F U2 B' R F U B2 R' D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F' L2 B U2 D2 
3) F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 D R' U F R2 B' U' R' D2 U2 F 
4) B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B D2 L' D F2 U R' F' L F U' 
5) R D R2 D' R F' D2 B D2 L' F' D2 F R2 L2 B D2 L2 F B' 
6) L R B2 R D2 B2 R' B2 F2 D2 R D' U2 R2 B' U F R' B F R2



3rd day, 4/6


Spoiler



Thought I memo wrongly for the 2nd cube and execute different to memo. Messed up the 1st cube because of failed A-perm, I forget which A-perm I was doing half way through and is destroyed beyond repair.
1. 30:25.973[20:27.856] 
1) D L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F R D R2 U2 B F D U2 B2 
2) D2 F L2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 L' B' D' U' L' B' R' F2 R2 B' 
3) R2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 F R' D' F2 U B L' U2 R B 
4) L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R' D U2 L' D' F D' U B U L' 
5) L2 F L2 U2 F L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B U' B' R' D L' F D F2 D' 
6) L2 U B2 D' U' B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 U L' D R F2 D2 B2 U2



Lol at 1st and 3rd having similar time for memo.



Spoiler



2/6 30:06.013[19:51.016]
DNF: Forget to fix corner parity, messed up on edges.
DNF: 2 flipped edges
DNF: 2 corners and 2 edges, probably due to fail parity.
DNF: 3 edges and 4 corners, no comment.
1. D2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B R' D' F R2 U F2 L' B R 
2. B2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 L' F' D' U B2 L' U L2 U' F U2 
3. R2 D2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 R B D' B2 D' F2 L' D2 F U' 
4. D2 B2 R B2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 B L2 U' R' B2 R' U2 F2 
5. F U2 B' R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F' D B2 D' L2 U' R' F' D' R2 B2 L 
6. R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F R B' U' F U L U L U L'



I will never do 3 attempts of 6 cubes in 18hours anymore.



Spoiler



8/10 1:06:30.132[50:04.825]
DNF: Chunks of block all over the cube.
DNF: No where near solved. Probably started on the wrong orientation.
1) L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 F R F' U2 R D F D' R U 
2) L2 R2 D2 L2 B F2 L2 F' D2 F L2 D' R' U L' F U2 F L B L2 
3) F2 D2 F' U2 B D2 R2 B R2 B L2 R' D B F D2 F' R2 B' D' R2 
4) U2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 R U L B U' L D2 U2 L' D' R' 
5) R2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 R F' U2 L2 B' R B' R2 
6) R2 D' L2 D B2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 U R D' U2 L' U2 B D' U' B2 
7) B2 U L2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 L' F2 L2 B' F U' R F' D2 L' 
8) D F' D L F2 U' L2 U' F' D2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 
9) F2 R D2 F2 D2 R U2 L' B2 R' F2 U' B' F U2 R D2 U' B2 U2 L' 
10) R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U F2 U F2 L2 F2 R U B F' R' U2 B2 U2 B' U'


----------



## Riley (Dec 8, 2012)

Probably the easiest scramble I've ever gotten: F R' U' D' F2 R2 L' D U' F2 L2 B' F2 U' L' D B' L' U' F' D2 F L2 U L

ended being a 33.31 DNF, off by 3 edges, that I forgot to execute. I think it could've been sub 30 if I didn't review memo, because I was nervous. I think you fast people could easily sub 30, or sub 25 this.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 8, 2012)

Riley said:


> Probably the easiest scramble I've ever gotten: F R' U' D' F2 R2 L' D U' F2 L2 B' F2 U' L' D B' L' U' F' D2 F L2 U L
> 
> ended being a 33.31 DNF, off by 3 edges, that I forgot to execute. I think it could've been sub 30 if I didn't review memo, because I was nervous. I think you fast people could easily sub 30, or sub 25 this.



This is actually one of the nicest memos I've had in a 3BLD solve (something around 17s) and I'm absolutely not 100% (been out tonight, I'll put it that way...)

Either way, 49.39.  What's your PB?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 8, 2012)

Riley said:


> Probably the easiest scramble I've ever gotten: F R' U' D' F2 R2 L' D U' F2 L2 B' F2 U' L' D B' L' U' F' D2 F L2 U L
> 
> ended being a 33.31 DNF, off by 3 edges, that I forgot to execute. I think it could've been sub 30 if I didn't review memo, because I was nervous. I think you fast people could easily sub 30, or sub 25 this.



It felt fast, but I got a 29.56 :/


----------



## Riley (Dec 8, 2012)

Ollie said:


> This is actually one of the nicest memos I've had in a 3BLD solve (something around 17s) and I'm absolutely not 100% (been out tonight, I'll put it that way...)
> 
> Either way, 49.39.  What's your PB?



Nice, my PB is 38.60. It had 12s memo, 8 or 10 edge targets, and 6 easy corner targets.


----------



## A Leman (Dec 8, 2012)

Riley said:


> Probably the easiest scramble I've ever gotten: F R' U' D' F2 R2 L' D U' F2 L2 B' F2 U' L' D B' L' U' F' D2 F L2 U L
> 
> ended being a 33.31 DNF, off by 3 edges, that I forgot to execute. I think it could've been sub 30 if I didn't review memo, because I was nervous. I think you fast people could easily sub 30, or sub 25 this.



This was one of the best memo's I have ever had because the audio was easy to remember, naturaly made 2 logical sentences and was very graphic with my letter scheme. The solved targets were also a plus.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 10, 2012)

56.08 3BLD off by 2 flipped edges


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 10, 2012)

Average of 5: 42.82
1. 39.36 F2 R U2 R2 D2 U2 R U2 R B2 F' R' D U' B D2 B F2 R 
2. 43.28 R L' U' F U' L D' R' B' U' B U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 B U2 B D2 R2 
3. (38.85) U B2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 L' B2 R' U' 
4. 45.82+ D2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 R F2 R D F R2 U2 R U L' D' F' L 
5. (46.56) R' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' F2 R D2 B2 U B2 F D L' R2 F2 D' U F' 

Would have been my best on camera if it weren't for the fricken +2 and the last scramble being unbelievably hard =(


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 10, 2012)

Finnish open 9.12.

DNF 1:31.xx DNF

:fp


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 11, 2012)

Go ahead and laugh:


----------



## Julian (Dec 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Go ahead and laugh:


Aw.

What were you off by? Also, you should scramble in your solving orientation, easier to share scrambles and solutions.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 11, 2012)

Julian said:


> Also, you should scramble in your solving orientation, easier to share scrambles and solutions.



Teehee lol. No matter which way I do it someone objects. I scramble in solving orientation always except on video.

Off by 3 edges btw.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Go ahead and laugh:



LOL reaction. Would've been crazy fast execution too.


----------



## Skullush (Dec 11, 2012)

First 5BLD attempt in a while, 22:07 DNF off by just two x-centers
Memorized incorrectly, omitted a letter. I knew something was wrong when I found during execution that I memo'd two orange pieces in a row. Apparently there was a green piece in between them, and I remembered that a certain green piece wasn't solved so I replaced the first orange piece with the green piece hoping it would fix the error but no...
Basically I remembered "RS", and executed "FS", when I should have done "RFS"


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 12, 2012)

3/5 multi, i exploded the third cube lol (6 targets off), and twas a 3 cycle on the fourth cube off


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 12, 2012)

time?


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 12, 2012)

lol40minutes


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 12, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


>


 
That stinks. Was that m2 and comms?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 12, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


>



Thats why I'd never use all the pop-able cubes for bld in comps. (My ex-main, alpha V used to be my main cube for BLD too and it pops once in around every 3 BLD solve.)


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 12, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> That stinks. Was that m2 and comms?



Yes.


NevinsCPH said:


> Thats why I'd never use all the pop-able cubes for bld in comps. (My ex-main, alpha V used to be my main cube for BLD too and it pops once in around every 3 BLD solve.)



Lol, my zhanchi never popped during bld solves, it just probably hated me that day!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 12, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Thats why I'd never use all the pop-able cubes for bld in comps. (My ex-main, alpha V used to be my main cube for BLD too and it pops once in around every 3 BLD solve.)



My Guhong V1 pops in about one in 10 3x3 solves, but in about 2500 3BLDs it has only popped twice.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Dec 13, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> My Guhong V1 pops in about one in 10 3x3 solves, but in about 2500 3BLDs it has only popped twice.



Yeah my GuHong V1's only popped on me once or twice doing BLD before.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 13, 2012)

Almost a new PB by ~1 minute. Memo was a breeze but had two flipped edges and corners were weird.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 13, 2012)

6/12 multi blind in 1:28:00
More cubes solved than expected (and a few of the DNFs are just like 3 cycles or flips away), but much slower than I'd hoped. Cool anyway though.
And after using a yj foot cube on the first solve a rubik's brand felt heavenly.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 13, 2012)

Worst DNF I've ever had:

12:09.89 F' U D L u2 F r F2 R l2 b' D f F' l2 b2 u r2 U' u' b2 F R' B2 r d' F r2 F2 f2 r d l u2 F l' B' d' B2 F2 u2 f F2 R' D' B' D r b D2 L2 R f D F' B r' l2 b' D2 

3 corners =(


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 13, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> My Guhong V1 pops in about one in 10 3x3 solves, but in about 2500 3BLDs it has only popped twice.



My alpha V doesn't like me doing Y-perm on it. :/ Oh well, my current main, ZhanChi so far have never pop. I tried to force a pop but it takes quite a lot to 'explode' it.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 14, 2012)

5x5 blindfold DNF (15:25.35)

arrrrrrg  off by 2 central edges. Would of been PB by about 5 minutes


----------



## Riley (Dec 14, 2012)

First 5BLD attempt ever: 39.39.95 DNF.

Off by
0 Corners
2 X Centers
11 + Centers
3 Midges
0 Dedges

But not really, because the centers on the S layer were rotated counter clockwise, which makes a bunch more really unsolved. 

So yea, semi close...

Edit: @Noah, no, the order I solve in is the order I posted above, so my 4-movers were after centers.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 14, 2012)

Riley said:


> First 5BLD attempt ever: 39.39.95 DNF.
> 
> Off by
> 2 X Centers
> ...



You didn't use 4-movers before centers were solved, did you?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 15, 2012)

6x6 blindfolded first ever attempt total time was 1 hour 32 minutes 53 seconds i got 104/152 pieces solved. i didn't have these pieces solved
12 inner corners
11 left obliques
7 right obliques
7 outer wings
7 inner wings
really happy with the time i thought at least 2 hours and a nice attempt too


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 15, 2012)

3BLD: DNF (2:31.18)
Would have been a PB by almost a minute, but something went terrible wrong. I thought there was a decent chance it was solved when I were done, but around half of the pieces, including the M-slice, were wrong.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 15, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> 6x6 blindfolded first ever attempt total time was 1 hour 32 minutes 53 seconds i got 104/152 pieces solved. i didn't have these pieces solved
> 12 inner corners
> 11 left obliques
> 7 right obliques
> ...



YAY! you're attempting 6x6 BLD. You did better than my first attempt and nice time as well.

Did you like those damn obliques?


----------



## Moops (Dec 16, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> Did you like those damn obliques?



Hahaha that's the only thing stopping me from trying 6BLD right now =P I don't even know how to go about it, then again, I havn't even tried. I'm guessing it's similar to 4x4 centres... but.. different?


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 16, 2012)

Moops said:


> Hahaha that's the only thing stopping me from trying 6BLD right now =P I don't even know how to go about it, then again, I havn't even tried. I'm guessing it's similar to 4x4 centres... but.. different?



It's very much like 4x4 edges. There are two sets of obliques in 6x6 BLD and the first set is normal like how you would usually solve edges in 4x4 BLD and the other set is the exact opposite to the first set. The annoying part is getting mixed up with the oblique location. For example with the LD location in 4x4 BLD edges, because I've done 4x4 BLD many times I always know that the edge I want to solve is the piece that's more away from you. Same with the Obliques, the first set has the same locations as 4x4 BLD edges so the oblique that is located in the LU location is the one that is more away from you. With the other set of obliques, it is the exact opposite so the oblique you want that is in the LU location is the oblique that is the closest to you. You always get mixed up especially in memorization.


----------



## Moops (Dec 16, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> It's very much like 4x4 edges. There are two sets of obliques in 6x6 BLD and the first set is normal like how you would usually solve edges in 4x4 BLD and the other set is the exact opposite to the first set. The annoying part is getting mixed up with the oblique location. For example with the LD location in 4x4 BLD edges, because I've done 4x4 BLD many times I always know that the edge I want to solve is the piece that's more away from you. Same with the Obliques, the first set has the same locations as 4x4 BLD edges so the oblique that is located in the LU location is the one that is more away from you. With the other set of obliques, it is the exact opposite so the oblique you want that is in the LU location is the oblique that is the closest to you. You always get mixed up especially in memorization.



I'm working it out right now and this is the worst thing ever. Thanks dude, it's making sense now. I can see why so many get confused over them =P

Found a pic on another thread that helped explain 6BLD centres.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 17, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> YAY! you're attempting 6x6 BLD. You did better than my first attempt and nice time as well.
> 
> Did you like those damn obliques?



thank you brock. its good to know tha im doing alright. im actually thinking of doing 7BLD first before trying this again so i might be the first australian to get it  plus it will make the next 6BLD attempt better
memoing the obliques were a pain! solving the left ones were the worst part about 6BLD (other then memoing them) the right ones i actually loved to solve favourite part of 6BLD actually


----------



## Moops (Dec 17, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> thank you brock. its good to know tha im doing alright. im actually thinking of doing 7BLD first before trying this again so i might be the first australian to get it  plus it will make the next 6BLD attempt better
> memoing the obliques were a pain! solving the left ones were the worst part about 6BLD (other then memoing them) the right ones i actually loved to solve favourite part of 6BLD actually



No-one from here has gotten a 7BLD success, aw man now I have to try it soon =P but no camera to prove it =(


----------



## ottozing (Dec 17, 2012)

Zane has had 1 7BLD success iirc.


----------



## Moops (Dec 17, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Zane has had 1 7BLD success iirc.



I thought so but I havn't heard him say anything of it.

Also: first 6BLD attempt: DNF(1:40:30.99)

Off by 3 inner wings....

For a BLD noob like me, that was brutal.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 17, 2012)

*5BLD* DNF(7:50.98[4:00]) u U r u' B U' r L2 b' F' f' R' l2 f' L f' R2 b2 D2 U' L' R F' R' u2 b2 U l2 b D2 f2 r' L' F' b' R' F2 r2 R l2 u' D' F' r' d' D L r' l B' b F' R' B F' f' b U r U

Woo fingertricks.

Undid the set-up moves on my last 3 centers incorrectly. I very rarely make mistakes on the edge pieces so it probably would've been a solve otherwise :/ couldawouldshoulda.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 17, 2012)

Moops said:


> I thought so but I havn't heard him say anything of it.
> 
> Also: first 6BLD attempt: DNF(1:40:30.99)
> 
> ...



i forgot about zane and that was pretty close man


----------



## piece popper (Dec 18, 2012)

My second attempt at solving three edges. -a few hours ago (I'm a begginer at BLDing.)



...Ok, this is a few hours later, and it is in the same post beacause of the multiple posting rule. Update: I just failed at solving all the edges BLD. I thought I knew what I was doing, but after the third piece in the buffer position, I thought I had made an algorithmical mistake, but I wasn't sure. Guess I did.


...Ok, two days later, after some successful practice... I get a good memorization. I had all the edges and two corners down. I start a y- perm... or so I thought. I had done F R U R' U' instead of F R U' R U' and I noticed it, but I did the wrong reverse moves, and I just took off my blindfold and solved it. What a @!%&*^$ moment.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 20, 2012)

*MultiBLD* 8/15 41:28.40[27:05] = 1 point. Arranged the memorized cubes incorrectly and picked up the wrong cube on the 9th solve in :fp 

Memo was solid and execution felt good as well, so who knows, could have possibly been 15/15.  Going for 21 at Leicester Open now, I think.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 20, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *MultiBLD* 8/15 41:28.40[27:05] = 1 point. Arranged the memorized cubes incorrectly and picked up the wrong cube on the 9th solve in :fp
> 
> Memo was solid and execution felt good as well, so who knows, could have possibly been 15/15.  Going for 21 at Leicester Open now, I think.



*21*, nuff said. Great job!


----------



## Riley (Dec 21, 2012)

2nd 5BLD attempt: DNF by only 5 + centers. Memo: 24:30, Total: 36:32.57. Don't know exactly why it turned out this way. I hope I'll get a success by the end of winter break.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 21, 2012)

7x7 BLD 2nd attempt DNF (1:38:03.92) 

I was off by too many pieces to count. I think I messed up a couple of setup moves.



Moops said:


> Off by 3 inner wings....



So Close!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 21, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> 7x7 BLD 2nd attempt DNF (1:38:03.92)
> 
> I was off by too many pieces to count. I think I messed up a couple of setup moves.
> 
> ...



omg man keep trying you'll get it soon. i cant wait to try 7BLD in like 2 weeks i might get it before you


----------



## Riley (Dec 22, 2012)

3rd 5BLD attempt: DNF. I don't know the time, when I stopped it, qqTimer just read "Ready", even though I know I did start it. Oh well.

All the centers were solved, which is a first, and all the corners were too.

Off by 11 midges and 12 dedges.


----------



## Julian (Dec 22, 2012)

20:57.93 5BLD DNF, first attempt since USNats.

Off by 2 wings

EDIT: 15:14.08 DNF off by 2 wings, same ******* mistake as last time
about to stab something


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 23, 2012)

3rd 7x7 bld attempt: DNF by 28 pieces (1:26:22.82)

All the centers were solved o.0 I must of screwed up a setup move in the wings.


----------



## mande (Dec 25, 2012)

5BLD DNF(24:32.34)[13:24.76]
Off by 2 plus centers...so frustrating!!! Must've memod wrong...i seem to memo plus centers wrong a lot :/
PB is 28:xx...so this would have been PB by a huge margin


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 26, 2012)

Ollie said:


> *MultiBLD* 8/15 41:28.40[27:05] = 1 point. Arranged the memorized cubes incorrectly and picked up the wrong cube on the 9th solve in :fp
> 
> Memo was solid and execution felt good as well, so who knows, could have possibly been 15/15.  Going for 21 at Leicester Open now, I think.



I am judging you for that, sir.


----------



## mande (Dec 28, 2012)

5BLD in this weekly: DNF(25:13.46)[13:24.51], DNF(25:06.52)[14:23.26], DNF(20:41.84)[11:09.22] = DNF :/
3 wings, some wrong setup/undo setup i guess, and 3 wings...so close...


----------



## omer (Dec 29, 2012)

A 6min 3BLD DNF... Corners were off by an A perm! My best solve is about 9:30 so this is a really good time for me.. Memo and execution went so smoothly but somehow I went wrong :\


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 30, 2012)

Fastest DNF yet: 4:51(2:30) 
Really far off. Messed up on setup move somewhere in edges.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 30, 2012)

This


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 30, 2012)

^ Damn, can't imagine how much of a let down it must have been. 

Real props for the effort anyway. Normally I would say something like "you'll get it soon", but a 2-7 BLD relay clearly requires extreme precision and patience - keep trying and you'll get it someday.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 30, 2012)

Yea, next year.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 30, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> This



Good job for even attempting it


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 30, 2012)

I did a 3BLD mo3: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 30, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> Good job for even attempting it



Hah, thanks! 

3rd Attempt, 2-7BLD relay 4:10:45.24[2:52:03.47]
Got the 3, 4 and 6. Forgotten the last 4 wings memo for 5, did very wrong execution on 2(mistake while undoing cube rotation). Fail the 7 because of messed up setup moves. Did setup for A, B and undo setup in A' B' instead of B' A'. :fp


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I actually did a serious 4BLD today after getting my first success.

Got a 16:02.70 DNF off by a couple of center and edges.

Decent, probably executed something wrong.


----------



## Riley (Dec 31, 2012)

Wasted about 30 minutes trying to feet BLD. I did 5 attempts I think. I couldn't get past more than 5 turns without accidentally rotating.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 31, 2012)

Attempted Feet BLD. The cube was all scrambled at the end 
I might have got corners though, I'll check the video.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2013)

NevinsCPH said:


> Hah, thanks!
> 
> 3rd Attempt, 2-7BLD relay 4:10:45.24[2:52:03.47]
> Got the 3, 4 and 6. Forgotten the last 4 wings memo for 5, did very wrong execution on 2(mistake while undoing cube rotation). Fail the 7 because of messed up setup moves. Did setup for A, B and undo setup in A' B' instead of B' A'. :fp



Wow - multiple attempts - nice! I've still only tried the once.  And I've never done an over 4 hour attempt at anything, so you win hands down with that. My biggest attempt of anything ever was just a little over 3 hours (I've done several of those).


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 2, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow - multiple attempts - nice! I've still only tried the once.  And I've never done an over 4 hour attempt at anything, so you win hands down with that. My biggest attempt of anything ever was just a little over 3 hours (I've done several of those).



Your accuracy is what makes me jealous. You are so much faster than me too in memo and probably execution too.


----------



## mande (Jan 3, 2013)

First attempt at 10 cubes multi:
5/10 in 56:49[~39:10] = 0 points

DNF's:
2 corners twisted
3 edges, 3 corners, parity and M2
3 edge cycle
2 edge flip and 3 corners
2 edge flip
x-(


----------



## omer (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't believe it, just did a 3BLD that went really good, I open my eyes, everything is fine, time is PB, I look around the cube and... A TWISTED CORNER! not flipped with another corner, just one single twisted corner... Damn guhong!


----------



## mande (Jan 5, 2013)

5/7 multi (39:xx) in comp...fail
i recalled memo plenty of times, dont know where i went wrong 
First cube solved (last memod) was off by a 3 corner cycle, and second solved (first memod) off by 3 edges 
My aim was at least 6/7...will try at least 10 in my next comp (Jan 19)


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 5, 2013)

omer said:


> Can't believe it, just did a 3BLD that went really good, I open my eyes, everything is fine, time is PB, I look around the cube and... A TWISTED CORNER! not flipped with another corner, just one single twisted corner... Damn guhong!



If it's just one and you reviewed the scramble to make sure it was actually a twist on that corner and wasn't a memorization mistake, I'd still count it as PB, probably, depending on how honest I was feeling at the moment.


----------



## omer (Jan 5, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> If it's just one and you reviewed the scramble to make sure it was actually a twist on that corner and wasn't a memorization mistake, I'd still count it as PB, probably, depending on how honest I was feeling at the moment.


What do you mean a memo mistake? the corner itself was twisted during the solve, I mean physically twisted to an unsolvable state. The corner was my Classic Pochmann buffer so it's not even something I care about during memo.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 5, 2013)

I think that's what he was trying to say. If that's what happened, physically twisting just the one corner, then he might still count it.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 6, 2013)

Decided to try 5BLD on the way back from Canberra. Untimed, but probably spent about 30-40 mins on it.

DNF, off by 4 +centres, 2 xcentres and 6 wings. Not bad for a first attempt, although I have no idea where I made the mistakes.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 6, 2013)

2-7 relay: 2:49:32.25[1:34:29.09]

2x2, 3x3, 5x5 - solved.
4x4 - 3-cycle in wings, 2-cycle in x-centers.
6x6 - 3 3-cycles in outer wings, 3-cycle in obliques, 2-cycle in inner x-centers.
7x7 - 3-cycle in outer x-centers.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jan 6, 2013)

2/7 MBLD In 53:46. I Had my memory really secure is was almost sure I was going to 100%, sadly I did not. 

Cube 1 (7th in memo): Off by 6 corners and 8 edges. I'm assuming I did a setup wrong, not to mention I think I forgot an edge pair.
Cube 2 (6th in memo): Off by 5 edges. No idea what went wrong.
Cube 3 (5th in memo): Off by 3 edges. No idea what went wrong.
Cube 4 (4th in memo): Off my something like M'UM, don't know how. I'm really sad I messed this one up because the memo was so easy. 
Cube 5 (3rd in memo): Off by four edges (2 flipped and a 3 cycle) I knew I would get this wrong because I forgot the first edge pair.
Cube 6 (2nd in memo): Solved
Cube 7 (1st in memo): Solved

The only productive thing that came up from this is a new recall style that helped solidify memo.


----------



## omer (Jan 6, 2013)

A 3:48 3BLD (PB) DNF :\ The corner memo was very easy to remember "TPC XD U" - TuPaC XD yoU and REALLY easy to execute with old pochmann (speffz lettering scheme, all setup moves are just 1 move). Can't believe I failed it... I failed because I thought there was parity when actually there wasn't. 3BLD is getting easier and easier though


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 7, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> 2-7 relay: 2:49:32.25[1:34:29.09]
> 
> 2x2, 3x3, 5x5 - solved.
> 4x4 - 3-cycle in wings, 2-cycle in x-centers.
> ...



Mother of god..... you sir is so amazing. I need stronger and faster memo. :tu


----------



## moralsh (Jan 8, 2013)

First ever 2 tries at 3BLD

I wasn't timing the first one, but about 20-25 minutes I guess. off by 6 edges and... ahem... 7 corners 

I timed the second one; 13:42 (7:20), off 3 corners and 2 edges, will try again!


----------



## omer (Jan 8, 2013)

moralsh said:


> First ever 2 tries at 3BLD
> 
> I wasn't timing the first one, but about 20-25 minutes I guess. off by 6 edges and... ahem... 7 corners
> 
> I timed the second one; 13:42 (7:20), off 3 corners and 2 edges, will try again!



You should really try to execute edges only a few times until you get good times and can do it smoothly, then do the same with corners and only then try to do both (full solve).


----------



## moralsh (Jan 9, 2013)

omer said:


> You should really try to execute edges only a few times until you get good times and can do it smoothly, then do the same with corners and only then try to do both (full solve).



I've tried separately corners and edges, I haven't done it a lot, though.

I have no problem memorizing and executing corners, I have finished like 4 out of 6 right after my first success, with edges I have problems with both memorizing (many times when recalling my memo I find that I have twisted a piece in my memo and I have to re-memo it again) and execution (setup moves mainly)

I will follow your advice and keep practicing them separately until I'm under 2 minutes for each of them. Thanks!


----------



## omer (Jan 9, 2013)

moralsh said:


> I've tried separately corners and edges, I haven't done it a lot, though.
> 
> I have no problem memorizing and executing corners, I have finished like 4 out of 6 right after my first success, with edges I have problems with both memorizing (many times when recalling my memo I find that I have twisted a piece in my memo and I have to re-memo it again) and execution (setup moves mainly)
> 
> I will follow your advice and keep practicing them separately until I'm under 2 minutes for each of them. Thanks!


I recommend you memo and execute like this, I learned this from a video by Noahaha, this is how I do it (and my best is a little below 4 minutes, it was a DNF but just because I thought there was parity when actually there wasn't):
For every corner 1 letter
2 Corners make 2 letters
2 Letters make a word (image)
Another 2 letters make another image
2 images interact which is easy to remember even after a long time, like DG BN - Dog eating banana or something, just imagine a big dog eating a banana in a really messy way, it will stick easily.
This way you remember 4 corners just by thinking about a dog eating a banana. Another 2 images interacting like this and you're done with the corners.
Use this method to memo all the corners, then move on to memorizing the edges: for this you don't need to use the images and you don't even want it to stick long: just make a long sentence out of the edges, for example if you have:
ECKOAXTHASJFS
Then it could be:
ECKO AXe THe ASeJ FaS
As you memorize them just start saying:
E, C, EC, K, O ECKO, A,X, ECKO AXe, ECKO AXe, T, H, ECKO AXe THe, A, S, J, ECKO AXe THe ASeJ, F, S, ECKO AXe THe ASeJ FaS, ECKO AXe THe ASeJ FaS, ECKO AXe THe ASeJ FaS, ECKO AXe THe ASeJ FaS
Then close your eyes and keep reapting the sentence in your mind, you can even physically say it. The sentence doesn't have to make sense, just easy to say and remember without getting confused. As you solve the edges the sentence will get shorter and shorter, after the first 4 edges and it's just AXe THe ASeJ FaS, after another 2 it's just THe ASeJ FaS, you'll be finished with the edges in a really short time.
After you're done with the edges, try to remember what you memorized for the corners, since you used images and the edges didn't take that long you'll be surprised how well you remember the corners.

Try this, first just keep doing the thing with the edges over and over. The first time I used this memo for edges I got 3 minutes easily for the edges, after a little practice I can do it in like 2 minutes, and I'm really slow when it comes to finding edges and knowing where to shoot after cycle breaks.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 9, 2013)

I have not practiced blind for three weeks.
Got a 2/5 multi yesterday. It's time to start practicing again.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 9, 2013)

*5BLD* DNF(7:02.14[2:59]) l' D r2 F2 d' u R u' R' u b2 L' B2 u2 L' B b f2 d' F f' u F' L F' u2 U2 B2 l' b2 d2 u' R r' u l' R f U B2 u' b U2 F' r D' F' f' r2 b R' F u2 R B b R' d L2 R'

Off by three wings :fp + two other sub-8 attempts with two centers out.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 9, 2013)

Did a MBLD attempts yesterday, haven't dont it much recently since it's not at my next comp. Far faster than previous attempts at ~43 mins compared to >52 mins. 5/10 though, haven't done long BLD attempts for a while and it felt a little shaky due to lack of practice I think. Still felt so slow ...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 12, 2013)

First attempt at megaminx BLD today. Camera failed in a strange way, not sure what happened. 2 3-cycles of edges (fair enough), 4 twisted corners (wtf? i have no idea how that could even happen). 51:32 (35:30). Finding a piece to start a new cycle is a b****, probably accounts for at least 10 mins of the attempt. Next attempt will probably be Tuesday, hopefully on vid.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 12, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> First attempt at megaminx BLD today. Camera failed in a strange way, not sure what happened. 2 3-cycles of edges (fair enough), 4 twisted corners (wtf? i have no idea how that could even happen). 51:32 (35:30). Finding a piece to start a new cycle is a b****, probably accounts for at least 10 mins of the attempt. Next attempt will probably be Tuesday, hopefully on vid.



So close  Perhaps the camera ran out of memory/battery?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> So close  Perhaps the camera ran out of memory/battery?



Neither, that's the weird bit :/


----------



## Ollie (Jan 12, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Neither, that's the weird bit :/



Ah :/

My own failures today - 6/7 MultiBLD in 10:57.33[6:10] with lots of things wrong with the last cube. Plus it turns out I can't do 5BLD anymore - keep messing up center memo and forgetting stuff because I'm rushing a lot more. And when I do get a solid memo I keep undoing the set-up moves incorrectly and messing everything up. Back to basics for me :fp


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Plus it turns out I can't do 5BLD anymore - keep messing up center memo and forgetting stuff because I'm rushing a lot more. And when I do get a solid memo I keep undoing the set-up moves incorrectly and messing everything up. Back to basics for me :fp



I hate it when I go through a bad streak, I get about 10 3BLD DNFs in a row then quit. It always goes back to normal after a while, I wouldn't worry. Maybe do a few careful solves to get the 'feel' of it again?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 12, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> It always goes back to normal after a while, I wouldn't worry. Maybe do a few careful solves to get the 'feel' of it again?



Aye, seems about right  I should be focusing on 3BLD for Edinburgh anyway.

EDIT: Another 6/7 in 10:35, couldn't recall the corners on the last cube :'(


----------



## HEART (Jan 13, 2013)

Dw' Lw2 R' F' L' U2 F2 B2 Uw' D' Lw Rw2 U2 Bw Dw2 F' Bw U2 Bw Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw Bw Lw' R2 U2 Bw2 Dw' D' Lw Fw U2 R B Uw2 B2 R2 U2 Uw2

4BLD dnf. Trying to get consistent a bit more with 4BLD, and hopefully 5BLD by the championships. I've only gotten about ~10 successes. I'm trying to get a sub-10 time, but everytime it's sub-10 i dnf. This one I DNF'd by 2 pieces, my FL edges where flipped :/


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Ah :/
> 
> My own failures today - 6/7 MultiBLD in 10:57.33[6:10] with lots of things wrong with the last cube. Plus it turns out I can't do 5BLD anymore - keep messing up center memo and forgetting stuff because I'm rushing a lot more. And when I do get a solid memo I keep undoing the set-up moves incorrectly and messing everything up. Back to basics for me :fp



Do like a 5BLD but don't "Think about it" if you get what I mean. Just do it and don't over think anything at all, that's generally the best thing to get back into a rhythm for blindfolded for me. Just do some solves but don't think about it is the best way to describe it I guess. Just be like, I'm going to memorise this, then solve it, that's it.


----------



## mande (Jan 14, 2013)

My recent multi failures have been really bad:
a bunch of 4/7s and 5/7s (including a 5/7 in comp), followed by a 5/10, 2/10 P tried OP for corners), 5/9, 6/9, 6/9.
Its really frustrating...every time, I actually feel that I've done pretty well before opening my eyes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> First attempt at megaminx BLD today. Camera failed in a strange way, not sure what happened. 2 3-cycles of edges (fair enough), 4 twisted corners (wtf? i have no idea how that could even happen). 51:32 (35:30). Finding a piece to start a new cycle is a b****, probably accounts for at least 10 mins of the attempt. Next attempt will probably be Tuesday, hopefully on vid.



It's really true that finding a piece to start a new cycle can be tough on megaminx. I really hate when there are a bunch of edge cycles. I always go alphabetically from the beginning, looking for a piece I haven't used. As long as all the cycles include a piece on the top face, it's usually still easy, though.


----------



## HEART (Jan 14, 2013)

3rd 4BLD solve today that ended up DNF'ing by 2 edges pieces. FML.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 14, 2013)

After practising yesterday only BLD and and had more successes than fails (all untimed), today I completly messed up the first timed one in weeks. Somewhen after the inspection I did a cuberotation wich I have not noticed...

Also I found out that most of the time I am trying to figure out words for my letterpairs. For example JF. It took me at least 30 seconds to find 'JamFight' which is not realy a good one.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you have Jaffa Cakes in Switzerland? That's my JF


----------



## Gordon (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes we have them, but I do not like them much. But thats maybe not the point. I'll try to remember them the next time I get an JF.


----------



## HEART (Jan 16, 2013)

5BLD attempt 2 : two pieces away. RDB & DFR x centers switched.

So close it stings. At least it's not taking me as Long as 4BLD ( 20+ attempts )


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

Second attempt at megaBLD today. Off by an edge 3-cycle. So close :/. Video of execution.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Attempted Feet BLD, and here is a BIG mistake: Using M2. I have only memorized the hand motions for the bad cases (shooting to an edge in M slice). I am gonna use old pochmann. The thing I like about this is that it doesn't hurt my head (too much to memorize) because the hard part is turning accurately.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 18, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Second attempt at megaBLD today. Off by an edge 3-cycle. So close :/. Video of execution.


Wow, nice try - and fast too! You'll have one soon, I'm sure!


----------



## Ollie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ballsed up this 5x5x5 scramble f F D' F B D2 U2 f' R' u2 F D' u F2 U' u R L2 U r2 R' B2 b2 L' r' D2 d' R f' B R2 f2 U2 l r B' f2 b R' l2 d2 B U L2 B2 b u2 F2 b' d' L2 D' L u' R' d2 L2 u l2 d2 with a lot of solved centers :/ Bit of RSI in my right index too, damn 6x6x6.


----------



## Riley (Jan 20, 2013)

I am so pissed at myself right now. I was doing a BLD solve in front of family using my phone to time, and got the EASIEST scramble EVER. Literally the easiest I've ever gotten. SO SO SO [email protected]@@@

L2 R2 F U2 F' D' B U' D2 F2 B' R' L2 B F' U' D B F' L' F L R2 F' B'

I had 7-8 second memo, it was going to be awesome. I solved all the corners and 4/8 edges. Then, I completely blanked out on the last two letter pairs. MU HaTs, why couldn't I have remembered. I'm pretty sure if I didn't blank out on the those last two, it would have been sub 25. I ended up trying to recall for a whole minute but gave up, ashamed. Before I stopped the timer, I took a picture of the scramble; otherwise it would have been lost.

My memo was so short and easy to remember, but I just flat out forgot.... The background chatter and noise and pressure from family probably had something to do that. 

GO SaVe MU HaTs (edges), IK JO PM (corners)

My solution could've been (was going to be) 57 moves total....

Ugh.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 21, 2013)

Riley said:


> I am so pissed at myself right now. I was doing a BLD solve in front of family using my phone to time, and got the EASIEST scramble EVER. Literally the easiest I've ever gotten. SO SO SO [email protected]@@@
> 
> L2 R2 F U2 F' D' B U' D2 F2 B' R' L2 B F' U' D B F' L' F L R2 F' B'
> 
> ...



thats a really cool scramble, but I think it will take me around 40~60s for memo. I can how it pains to fail easy scrambles, I always fail the most easiest cube in MBLD without particular reason, but you're still awesome.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 21, 2013)

So I decided to do a 4BLD attempt, and got a DNF as expected. Surprisingly everything was solved except for a cycle of centers. Final time was 17:30.35[9:58.44].


----------



## Mikel (Jan 21, 2013)

Dixon Winter 2013 3x3 BLD

1) DNF (1:09.xx)
After checking the scramble I am pretty sure my memo was correct. I think I accidentally executed an R2 instead of an R somewhere during corners. This was my fastest ever DNF.

2) DNF (2:16)
I forgot parts of my corner memo and I think I screwed up somewhere with edges too.

3) DNF (2:something)
Was just meh, lots of mistakes.

Pretty bummed about the first solve. It was a pretty easy scramble for me.


----------



## mande (Jan 21, 2013)

SCMU:
3BLD: 1:09 DNF by 3 corners
4BLD: 2 pathetic DNF's (apparently centers were solved on both attempts, and I messed up in a setup)
These failures are acceptable...the unacceptable ones:

5BLD: 23:xx off by 2 twisted corners  !!!!!!! I still dont remember executing wrong (memo was right). Third attempt was for speed (after a 28:57 safe solve success). DNF (18:xx), off by quite a bit, looks like i messed up a setup/undo.

Multi: 6/10 in 49:xx
One cube off by 3 edges, one by 2 corners twisted (I had forgotten CO memo on that cube, and just guessed), one I forgot to exec an edge, so off by M2 and that.
4th DNF was the most pathetic of all...T perm off...forgot to do parity  ...yuck


----------



## Roman (Jan 23, 2013)

Blindfold Failures? 9BLD pop almost at the start of solving.


----------



## omer (Jan 23, 2013)

Roman said:


> Blindfold Failures? 9BLD pop almost at the start of solving.


9BLD?? how long did that take to memo?


----------



## Roman (Jan 23, 2013)

omer said:


> 9BLD?? how long did that take to memo?


I didn't measure the time, but it took me whole evening, 4-5 hours I'd say (this time includes eating, coffee breaks, skype etc.)
I tried to solve 9BLD 4 times (2 pops and 2 understandings that something's wrong at the middle of preforming), it was this summer. After frustration, I left this idea.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 23, 2013)

Roman said:


> I didn't measure the time, but it took me whole evening, 4-5 hours I'd say (this time includes eating, coffee breaks, skype etc.)
> I tried to solve 9BLD 4 times (2 pops and 2 understandings that something's wrong at the middle of preforming), it was this summer. After frustration, I left this idea.



You absolute beast! Keep trying, a success = instant BLD legend status.


----------



## Roman (Jan 23, 2013)

Ollie said:


> You absolute beast! Keep trying, a success = instant BLD legend status.


Sounds good. 
Fortunately, I left all my cube collection (except 5x5) at parent's home a mounth ago, how sad =)


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 24, 2013)

3 edges off 3BLD 

i think i messed up a setup move by 90 degrees :fp


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 25, 2013)

First attempt at full 3-style corners and edges.

Off by 2 twisted corners and 3 swapped edges. Time was 4:xx.xx.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 27, 2013)

Official comps, probably the only time I do BLD. Attempted 2 cubes for multi, both were off by 2 edges and 2 corners  My first multi attempt in 3 or so years.


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 28, 2013)

4th attempt at 7x7 blindfolded: DNF (1:39:01.29)

Horrible just horrible, I was off by over 100 pieces


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 28, 2013)

So on a 40 minute tram ride home I decided to do some 3x3 BLD.

1st attempt: Half the cube solved. Didn't know what the heck happened.

2nd attempt: Gave up after a few pieces into the memo. Crappy scramble.

3rd attempt: Off by 3 edge pieces.. Disappointed.

4th attempt: Off by 2 flipped edges adjacent on the top layer. Nearly cried 

Also after the last attempt the tram arrived at my stop so I had to quickly run off.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 29, 2013)

rock1313 said:


> 4th attempt at 7x7 blindfolded: DNF (1:39:01.29)
> 
> Horrible just horrible, I was off by over 100 pieces



your times are as fast as my 6BLD's . unlucky better luck next time


----------



## Ollie (Jan 30, 2013)

*Multi BLD* 11/15 30:25.63[17:55] Delighted with memo  But meh, 100% accuracy at full speed is *hard*. DNFs were lapses of concentration really (a 2am attempt) - 2 twisted corners, one edge cycle off, one corner cycle off and forgetting edges on the last cube. So fairly close! 

Video.

EDIT: 12/15 in 31:24.xx. One edge cycle, one corner cycle and 2 flipped edges. Closer still.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Did memo perfectly.

But forgot parity.


----------



## Moops (Jan 31, 2013)

I havn't solved a cube blind for nearly three weeks, yet I still read the forums every few days. Shame on me.


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Moops said:


> I havn't solved a cube blind for nearly three weeks, yet I still read the forums every few days. Shame on me.



Kris de Asis!!?


----------



## JasonK (Jan 31, 2013)

Made a second attempt at 5BLD in the hope that my 1000th post could be a 5x5 success.

What I ended up with was this...

Not sure if I should be happy because of the time and how close it was, or sad because DNF :confused:

EDIT: Lmao a post of mine got deleted, so this isn't even #1000


----------



## Petro Leum (Jan 31, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Made a second attempt at 5BLD in the hope that my 1000th post could be a 5x5 success.
> 
> What I ended up with was this...
> 
> ...



see.... the mods are giving you a second chance! use it wisely!


----------



## Ollie (Jan 31, 2013)

13/15 28:37.09

Safety solve time


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 13/15 28:37.09
> 
> Safety solve time



3bld and 4bld and 5bld and multibld NR plz .


----------



## Ollie (Jan 31, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 3bld and 4bld and 5bld and multibld NR plz .



k babe


----------



## Moops (Feb 1, 2013)

JustinJ said:


> Kris de Asis!!?




Haha no I think that's 'Meep'

We get confuddled for each other all the time so it's cool =P


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 1, 2013)

First 4BLD Attempt:

Off by 9 corners, 12 edges (May have mis counted), and 5 corners. Time was 21:11.36. Memo was easy but I took it slow. After my first success I'll start trying to speed up.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 3, 2013)

*5BLD* 7:51, 7:40 and 7:11 consecutive DNFs all with 2/3/4 +-centers off. This is torture.


----------



## Username (Feb 6, 2013)

3BLD Just started OP/M2. Got all edges, but not a single corner


----------



## KJ (Feb 6, 2013)

How can you be off by 9 corners, and 5 corners? Excuse me if I don't understand, but there are only 8 corners on any cube.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 6, 2013)

KJ said:


> How can you be off by 9 corners, and 5 corners? Excuse me if I don't understand, but there are only 8 corners on any cube.



He means centers.


----------



## Username (Feb 6, 2013)

3BLD off by 4 corners


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 7, 2013)

megaminx: 35:54 (24:31). Two flipped edges, but I can't seem to figure out what went wrong :/. Memo will be easy sub-15 once I don't fail at finding cycles and counting how many targets I should have ...


----------



## Username (Feb 7, 2013)

3BLD off by 3 Twisted Corners 

E: Another one off by 2 Corners 

E: Another one off by 5 Corners  Why are corners hating me?


----------



## omer (Feb 7, 2013)

Username said:


> 3BLD off by 3 Twisted Corners
> 
> E: Another one off by 2 Corners
> 
> E: Another one off by 5 Corners  Why are corners hating me?


I know how that feels... Someone should make a cube with no corners, I hate corners when BLDing.


----------



## Username (Feb 7, 2013)

omer said:


> I know how that feels... Someone should make a cube with no corners, I hate corners when BLDing.



Just take the corners off? Or generate a no corners scramble (possible on QQtimer and CStimer)  I practiced edge speed by generating one of them, and doing the BLD-edges method with my eyes open. Got sub 40s with M2 

Got another DNF, off by 4 Edges and Four corners


----------



## Username (Feb 7, 2013)

PB Single time 3:39.xy Memo'd all edges and one visual flipped edge. Forgot to flip edge. DNF


----------



## Username (Feb 7, 2013)

Fast solve (DNF by 2 corners) Forgot to start the timer. Would've wanted to know the time


----------



## Ollie (Feb 7, 2013)

Username said:


> Fast solve (DNF by 2 corners) Forgot to start the timer. Would've wanted to know the time



No offence, but try not to post about every solve.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 8, 2013)

Frustrated with 5BLD, so decided to try a Multi instead.

*2/6 (33:55.80)*  3 corners, 3 edges, 3 corners, 2 twisted corners.

How do I accuracy...


----------



## Riley (Feb 8, 2013)

Failed a possible sub-30 on camera, with sub 10 memo.

I memorized:

EN JoGgers OR TaCets MiKe, LR BD EV

And executed LR BD EV, EN TaCets OR JoGgers MiKe

As you can see, I switched tacets and joggers around. The time was 31.34. I paused a little, wondering if I did make the mistake of switching tacets and joggers, and it turns out I did. 

Scramble: U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D2 B R2 F' R2 U2 R B' U L' D2 R2 D2 F' D R'


----------



## omer (Feb 8, 2013)

Ugh just failed a 2:30 (more than 1 minute better than my PB!) because of 2 flipped edges (one of them is the buffer so basically 1) and 2 twisted corners... :\


----------



## Ollie (Feb 8, 2013)

Tried CHJ's 5BLD beaut scramble - DNF(6:42.83[2:55])

Defeated by a 3 center pop mid-alg - placed the two x-centers the wrong way round so ended up being two centers out


----------



## Username (Feb 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Tried CHJ's 5BLD beaut scramble - DNF(6:42.83[2:55])
> 
> Defeated by a 3 center pop mid-alg - placed the two x-centers the wrong way round so ended up being two centers out



So it would have been a success? That sucks. I wish I could try 4BLD soon, and then start 5BLD aswell.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 9, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Tried CHJ's 5BLD beaut scramble - DNF(6:42.83[2:55])
> 
> Defeated by a 3 center pop mid-alg - placed the two x-centers the wrong way round so ended up being two centers out



god damn! that's fast


----------



## Username (Feb 9, 2013)

My first ever Sub 3 3BLD, DNF By 2 Flipped edges!!


----------



## Username (Feb 9, 2013)

Todays 3BLD Solves: 



Spoiler



1. (DNF(5:23.47)[2 Twisted Corners]) 
2. 3:30.71 
3. (DNF(6:08.47)) 
4. DNF(4:44.61) 
5. DNF(4:07.82) 
6. 3:57.51 
7. DNF(5:25.84)[2 Flipped edges] 
8. 5:02.03 
9. DNF(6:37.90)[Forgot Cornermemo] 
10. 3:26.09 
11. DNF(5:15.44) 
12. 4:10.44 
13. DNF(4:34.82) 
14. DNF(6:12.24) 
15. 5:38.20 
16. DNF(6:03.14) 
17. DNF(5:22.58) 
18. DNF(4:25.90) 
19. DNF(3:57.57)[2 Twisted Corners] 
20. DNF(3:17.38)[3 Corners] 
21. DNF(3:18.85) 
22. 4:00.68 
23. DNF(4:15.37) 
24. DNF(4:21.41) 
*25. DNF(2:59.84)[Two Flipped Edges *insert rage here*] *
26. DNF(4:22.46) 
27. (3:21.84) 
28. DNF(3:43.93)[2 Flipped edges] 
29. DNF(4:49.01)[Forgot Corner memo] 
30. DNF(3:38.54) 
31. DNF(3:20.60) 
32. 3:41.34 
33. DNF(3:29.08) 
34. DNF(3:04.57)[Forgot Corner memo] 
*35. (3:05.19) *
36. DNF(4:14.75) 
37. DNF(4:10.37)[Off by Last Layer]



So many DNF's that's why i posted it here

That 3:05.19 is PB
The other highlighted one would have been PB, and first Sub-3 ever. It was off by 2 flipped edges (FD and FU)
10/37 Solves succesful


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 10, 2013)

4BLD (technically success): Centre memo goes well ... 29 wing targets . Would have been a good time if I didn't have so many cycles.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 10, 2013)

Denied another 5BLD PB by a pop - Finished centers, corners and midges all solved at 6:02[3:07] :/

EDIT: Make that 2 today. New cube needed.


----------



## Username (Feb 10, 2013)

My first 4BLD attempt ever: 

All centers correct, I forgot corner memo, 2 corners correct anyway, 9 Wedges correct (if that's what they're called) and a succesful wedge parity fix

I am happy, even though it was quite a fail. didn't know if i should post this in accomplishments or failures, so i posted in both 

32.43.xx


----------



## JasonK (Feb 10, 2013)

That's pretty nice for a first attempt :tu

Also they're called either edges or wings, although 'wedges' is hilarious


----------



## Ramo (Feb 10, 2013)

2 edges off...ughhhh


----------



## thatkid (Feb 11, 2013)

11:10.28 4bld 2 wings off


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Feb 13, 2013)

2/6 MBLD in 36:04.61
Cube 1: I undid one of my last edge setups wrong I think.
Cube 2: 4 Flipped Edges and a 3 cycle of edges.
Cube 3: Solved
Cube 4: 2 Flipped Edges
Cube 5: Solved
Cube 6: 2 twisted corners that I memo'd but just forgot I guess.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 15, 2013)

ALMOST got a 54.09 3BLD single, but it was a DNF by a few edges.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 18, 2013)

First m2/op attempt. Messed up a few edges setup moves. Plus cube was misoriented. Not sure when that happened.
Edit: next solve: 4 twisted corners (wtf) off by four edges


----------



## Username (Feb 18, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> First m2/op attempt. Messed up a few edges setup moves. Plus cube was misoriented. Not sure when that happened.
> Edit: next solve: 4 twisted corners (wtf) off by four edges



The corners are probably twisted because you misoriented one, and that misorients the ones after it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 18, 2013)

Username said:


> The corners are probably twisted because you misoriented one, and that misorients the ones after it.



That makes since. M2/OP mean of 3: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF. Each about 5:30. Need to practice edges in m slice. Can't remember all the algs.


----------



## Username (Feb 18, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> That makes since. M2/OP mean of 3: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF. Each about 5:30. Need to practice edges in m slice. Can't remember all the algs.



It isn't that hard after all. Basically just 3 algs (and some inverses). It takes a while to get used to it. I practised BLD only for 1 day, and my success rate is about 40% now with times around 3 minutes. The failures are usually wrong by flipped edges or twisted corners, or just a 3-cycle (I use M2/OP)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 18, 2013)

Username said:


> It isn't that hard after all. Basically just 3 algs (and some inverses). It takes a while to get used to it. I practised BLD only for 1 day, and my success rate is about 40% now with times around 3 minutes. The failures are usually wrong by flipped edges or twisted corners, or just a 3-cycle (I use M2/OP)



My success rate is less than 10%. I am bad. I need to practice more.


----------



## acohen527 (Feb 18, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> My success rate is less than 10%. I am bad. I need to practice more.



That doesn't necessarily mean you need to practice more. My success rate is like 90% and I don't practice.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 19, 2013)

2:04 off by 2 corners


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 2:04 off by 2 corners



Don't forget the 1:57.


----------



## Czery (Feb 19, 2013)

1:37:45.xx
Failed First attempt at 4x4.
got like 70 % of centers, nothing else. 
It's not that suprising considering I'm a complete noob at 3BLD.

I was forced to use commutators that I didn't know and it was almost as bad as being lost in the fog. 

Oh wait, I was lost in the fog.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 19, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> That doesn't necessarily mean you need to practice more. My success rate is like 90% and I don't practice.



You are right in that it doesn't mean he has to do more solves, but it does mean he has to practice his technique more. You have a very sturdy technique because I taught you personally, but he may not have worked all the kinks out of his yet.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 19, 2013)

4/9 [1:02:32]

Well that was a waste of an hour... I still don't have anything better than a DNF in multi :fp


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 19, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> You have a very sturdy technique because I taught you personally



lol.

I haven't done BLD in days... I'm gonna do some later. A bunch. Until one of the following occurs:
a) my brain explodes
b) I actually CANNOT remember anything (unlikely)
c) I get a sup10 attempt
d) I get an ao5
e) I break both my arms
f) I actually go blind


----------



## JasonK (Feb 19, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> f) I actually go blind



inb4 this


----------



## moralsh (Feb 21, 2013)

just did my worst attempt to date, only one edge ended up in the correct place, memo was good, execution looked good but obviously wasn't


----------



## Username (Feb 21, 2013)

My second 4BLD attempt ever: 9 Centers Off, 2 Twisted Corners and 6 Wings off. Getting Close, since the cube looks more solved than scrambled. Time was something around 30 minutes. I'll try to get a success by the end of the year


----------



## RV (Feb 21, 2013)

I just NEVER solved a 3x3 blind, but attemped LOT of times


----------



## omer (Feb 21, 2013)

RV said:


> I just NEVER solved a 3x3 blind, but attemped LOT of times


Try solving corners only until you get a success, then move on to edges only until you get a success, when you think you're ready move on to edges and corners.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 22, 2013)

4BLD 5:24.xy DNF (yesterday?). Left last corner until the end because I had parity, then shot to the wrong corner (right face at least). Would have been PB, I think in future I'll do a 3-cycle at the end of corners so I always solve parity with the same corner and don't need to remember which one to solve.


----------



## Roman (Feb 23, 2013)

9x9x9 blindfolded DNF - I'm not sure, I think I miss a part of commutator during solving 2nd group of T-centers... Or not... I don't wanna think about it.




Yes, Oliver, you motivated me to keep on, so I ordered a 9x9SS


----------



## Username (Feb 23, 2013)

Roman said:


> -Video-



Wat

I want to see you succeed with that. The cube looks more solved than scrambled to me, so I think you can do it. Nice Slowpoke


----------



## Ollie (Feb 23, 2013)

Official 5BLD 8:04 - messed up last wing cycle. :fp


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 24, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Official 5BLD 8:04 - messed up last wing cycle. :fp



Wow! Any success attempts?
Too bad about 4x4


----------



## Iggy (Feb 24, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Official 5BLD 8:04 - messed up last wing cycle. :fp



Oh wow that's just sad.


----------



## Roman (Feb 24, 2013)

9BLD... The worst that could happen... DNF(2:51:08.60)[1:32:02.21] - off by ONE T-CENTERS THREECYCLE!!! 


I will probably add video later.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 24, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Wow! Any success attempts?
> Too bad about 4x4



No  A pretty abismal comp for me in more or less everything. 

Multi was 10/21 in 49:5x if anyone's interested. Mosty silly little mistakes and flipped edges/twisted corners and stuff. Not sure what happened.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 24, 2013)

Ollie said:


> No  A pretty abismal comp for me in more or less everything.
> 
> Multi was 10/21 in 49:5x if anyone's interested. Mosty silly little mistakes and flipped edges/twisted corners and stuff. Not sure what happened.



y u so noob?  You need to make up for it at Northern Irish Open.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 24, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> y u so noob?  You need to make up for it at Northern Irish Open.



Pfft. Just because I can't MegaBLD  NIO is about a 40% chance for me atm! I may go into hiding and emerge at UKO2013 in a blaze of glory


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 24, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Pfft. Just because I can't MegaBLD  NIO is about a 40% chance for me atm! I may go into hiding and emerge at UKO2013 in a blaze of glory



Don't care which comp, blaze of glory please. Even though you can't megaBLD, you can destroy me at all other blind ... at least most of the time. I'll hopefully make UKO13, and take you on at MBLD.

On topic, been doing a few attempts at small MBLD recently, like 2-4 cubes. Should be getting n/n and good times, and usually getting neither. Worst was 1/3 and didn't make stackmat :/.


----------



## Roman (Feb 25, 2013)

If anyone's interested...
9x9x9 blindfolded: off by 3 centers DNF(2:51:08.60)[1:32:02.21]


----------



## Julian (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow.
I hope you get a success soon, man.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2013)

Roman said:


> If anyone's interested...
> 9x9x9 blindfolded: off by 3 centers DNF(2:51:08.60)[1:32:02.21]



You're doing an awesome job - you're almost there!

On the first one, you looked soo sad. On the second one, not quite as much (even though maybe you felt awful). That's kind of how I always feel with the big attempts too - if you get close, at least you know you really could have had it except for bad luck. I had several of those on 8x8x8 before I finally got one. I hope you have more luck with 9x9x9 than I did with 8x8x8.

You're getting faster! I bet you're sub-2:30 before you get a success.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 25, 2013)

1:18.45 3BLD off by 3 edges, I forgot "QuicK" in execution.
The scramble had 2 solved edges, but that is all.
Still Old Pochmann. Old PB is still 2:07.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Feb 26, 2013)

4:58 I just had one T perm to do... :9


----------



## Roman (Mar 4, 2013)

No comments. My reaction speak for me.
[video=youtube_share;xsZc462h40s]http://youtu.be/xsZc462h40s[/video]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2013)

Roman said:


> No comments. My reaction speak for me.



Yeah, I know how that feels. I just hope you don't take all the way to 14. (Or more - the odds were so bad on 8x8x8, but they're significantly worse on 9x9x9.)

And it looks like you shaved off another 8 minutes - very nice.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 5, 2013)

Roman said:


> No comments. My reaction speak for me.



D:


----------



## uniacto (Mar 5, 2013)

Totally failed my goal of doing at least 1 successful 3BLD in February. I spent like 15 -20 minutes trying to memo edges once and still managed to mess it up haha. Oh well, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## omer (Mar 5, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Totally failed my goal of doing at least 1 successful 3BLD in February. I spent like 15 -20 minutes trying to memo edges once and still managed to mess it up haha. Oh well, I'm in no hurry.


I wonder why you find it so hard, it shouldn't be. What method are you using? (Old pochmann obviously, but what do you do to memo, execute, etc.)


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 5, 2013)

1/2 in 13:03. First cube was off by quite a lot. This is like my 15th failure


----------



## uniacto (Mar 5, 2013)

omer said:


> I wonder why you find it so hard, it shouldn't be. What method are you using? (Old pochmann obviously, but what do you do to memo, execute, etc.)



I make words out of the pieces, like "BL" would be "blind" or something like that. I use j, l, and t perms.


----------



## omer (Mar 5, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I make words out of the pieces, like "BL" would be "blind" or something like that. I use j, l, and t perms.


Well then of-course you find it hard:
1) Because every edge target needs 2 letters, you have to memorize 2 times more info then you actually have to.
2) Since there are only 22 different edge targets, you only ever use 22 different words on your solves, which after a while makes them pretty much meaningless.

Instead of naming the UB piece UB, name it A, UR would then be B, we keep going clockwise and get UF = C, UL = D, now we go to the L face, LU is E, LF is F and so on to the F face, R face, B face and then D face. This is called a lettering scheme, this one is called the speffz lettering scheme, look it up on the wiki.

At first you might think it's pretty hard to get used to one and for every edge you'll go, for example FL "A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, J, K, oh it's L!" but try practicing it a little and you'll see how easy it becomes and you'll be able to say the letter without going to the start.

After a lot of practice you'll be able to know the letters of an edge just by looking at its colors.

Now when you have a lettering scheme, if you want to memo the edges UL and then DR, instead of thinking about the ULtimate DoctoR which is a lot of info for just two edges, all you'll need is just DV which could be a DiVa or DiVe or DoVe or DaVe or whatever. One words equals two edges. If after UL and DR comes FL and RF you'll have DV-LP which could be a DoVe LooP or DaVe's LaP. These two words interacting can form an image in your head. A single image is all you have to remember and by remembering that image you actually remember *4* edges.

Another plus is that there are much more possible combinations of letters, instead of just using RLUDBF, you get to use the whole ABC which means there are much more words, you don't get the same words over and over again and images are always new and special: easier to remember.

Try watching this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JNpJaRccRE it might also help you understand the idea though it's a little bit more advanced and for people who already got a few successes.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh okay, I get it now. I'll try to practice doing that when I find some time.  What do you use for corners? Thanks!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 5, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Oh okay, I get it now. I'll try to practice doing that when I find some time.  What do you use for corners? Thanks!



It helps very much. I was averaging 7 minutes with your memo method, then by learning the new one for edges, I immediately got to about 5 minutes and with a much higher success rate. Right now I'm at about 2 minutes, but I still use the same memo method for corners... I really have to switch.


----------



## omer (Mar 5, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Oh okay, I get it now. I'll try to practice doing that when I find some time.  What do you use for corners? Thanks!


Same thing for corners, ULB is A, URB is B and so on.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 6, 2013)

1/2 in 8:06.60  dnfed cube had parity.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 6, 2013)

Tried in math like 5 minutes. Off by 4 (I think) corners but did an F2 at some point so had an h perm on edges.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 7, 2013)

1/2 in 9:32. second cube of by 5 edges, and no corner errors. First time ever iirc, I'm getting used to the new buffer.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 7, 2013)

1/2 in 8:52.87
Really easy first scramble


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 8, 2013)

Off by 3 corners in about 5 minutes at school.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 8, 2013)

1/3 in 20:47.16

Both cubes of by 3 corners on the same face.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 8, 2013)

1/2 in 10:43. The cube I had a funny feeling about turned out to be right, and the one I was super sure about was off by 4 edges :fp fml


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 8, 2013)

Bad MBLD yesterday. Really bad. Somehow got confused about which cube I was holding early on, and ended up spending most of execution applying memo to the wrong cubes. I noticed on the last cube when I had another cube worth of memo, it felt so frustrating. 2/15 . Lesson learned, I'll be more careful in future.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 9, 2013)

1/2 in 9:40, second cube 2 twisted corners and 3 edges. I'm beginning to wonder if I'm mentally retarded.


----------



## acohen527 (Mar 9, 2013)

1/3 in 21:xy official  one was scrambled, the other off by 3 edges.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 11, 2013)

1/2 in 7:06.83

2 flipped edges :fp

Fastest attempt yet.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 12, 2013)

First m2/op attempt. All corners which was surprising. Actually did an a perm at one point which was different. Off by three m slice edges. Need to practice those algs. Like 5:34.xx. And did letter pairs for both.


----------



## AlexByard (Mar 12, 2013)

Well done man  

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 12, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Bad MBLD yesterday. Really bad. Somehow got confused about which cube I was holding early on, and ended up spending most of execution applying memo to the wrong cubes. I noticed on the last cube when I had another cube worth of memo, it felt so frustrating. 2/15 . Lesson learned, I'll be more careful in future.



Ouch! That happend to Zane in competition when he tried 25, 26 or something like that. Never happend to me i think but i am not sure. Do you change the order of your routes or anything like that? Or how can this happen? I can imagine what it felt like -.-

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 12, 2013)

7/8 in 57:56.74 the cube i got wrong was off by 2 flipped edges


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 12, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Ouch! That happend to Zane in competition when he tried 25, 26 or something like that. Never happend to me i think but i am not sure. Do you change the order of your routes or anything like that? Or how can this happen? I can imagine what it felt like -.-
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



I'm not certain, but I think what happened was that when I went to put down the last cube in the first row and pick up the first cube in the second row, the first row had become misaligned with the second row, leading me to think that I had already moved onto the second row but accidentally picked up the first cube in the first row instead of the first cube in the second row, so I tried to fix that. It would make sense, I would think I was one cube ahead of where I actually was. It can't have been my route, I placed all my memo linearly along one route that I've used lots of times before, including for my official 7/7.

Solution: don't leave all the rows separate, have 2 rows next to each other as a reference like Maskow seems to do, that should really have been a clue for how to do MBLD properly 

I'm making some progress with smaller MBLD attempts to train, but I'm trying to get good n/n successes for small numbers and keep getting (n-1)/n. I've had two decent sub-10 3/4 attempts with a single mistake, and a close 12:xy 4/5. (I've finally managed to get decent times for 2/2 and 3/3, but it took way more attempts than it should have).


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 13, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I'm not certain, but I think what happened was that when I went to put down the last cube in the first row and pick up the first cube in the second row, the first row had become misaligned with the second row, leading me to think that I had already moved onto the second row but accidentally picked up the first cube in the first row instead of the first cube in the second row, so I tried to fix that. It would make sense, I would think I was one cube ahead of where I actually was. It can't have been my route, I placed all my memo linearly along one route that I've used lots of times before, including for my official 7/7.
> 
> Solution: don't leave all the rows separate, have 2 rows next to each other as a reference like Maskow seems to do, that should really have been a clue for how to do MBLD properly
> 
> I'm making some progress with smaller MBLD attempts to train, but I'm trying to get good n/n successes for small numbers and keep getting (n-1)/n. I've had two decent sub-10 3/4 attempts with a single mistake, and a close 12:xy 4/5. (I've finally managed to get decent times for 2/2 and 3/3, but it took way more attempts than it should have).



Ok. Got it. Well, i always have rows of 5 cubes. And they almost "touch" each other. Always worked fine. 
Your times are quite fast then, good luck with it 
MULTI BLD for the win! 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Username (Mar 13, 2013)

My third ever 4BLD attempt: DNF by 2 centers and 3 wings. Time was by far my fastest attempt: 24:07.98

I'll get it soon


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 14, 2013)

First 4BLD attempt in 6 months and first attempt with U2 centers...
Off by 3 corners and a flipped edge -_-


----------



## Julian (Mar 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> First 4BLD attempt in 6 months and first attempt with U2 centers...
> Off by 3 corners and a flipped edge -_-



What were you using before for centers?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 14, 2013)

Julian said:


> What were you using before for centers?



At first, I did a weird 3 cycle thing that still solved one piece at a time. Then I tried commutators, but I didn't quite understand some cases, so quit. Finally, yesterday, I decided to tryout U2.


----------



## etshy (Mar 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> At first, I did a weird 3 cycle thing that still solved one piece at a time. Then I tried commutators, but I didn't quite understand some cases, so quit. Finally, yesterday, I decided to tryout U2.



in the first few attempts , I won't really call it a failure unless you're off by some centers , anything else is fairly easy to fix in the next attempts , so good for you


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 14, 2013)

etshy said:


> in the first few attempts , I won't really call it a failure unless you're off by some centers , anything else is fairly easy to fix in the next attempts , so good for you



I put it in as a failure since its :fp that I got in except for the easiest part.


----------



## Roman (Mar 15, 2013)

9x9x9 blindfolded DNF(2:07:34.24)[1:01:49.10]




I lost count of attempts. IDK if I will keep on trying actually, cuz I'm really tired of it...


----------



## AlexByard (Mar 15, 2013)

Roman said:


> IDK if I will keep on trying actually, cuz I'm really tired of it...



Please, keep trying!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2013)

*6BLD *DNF(22:56.71[12:02]) by three obliques, oh deary me.

Memo of obliques is getting much faster and easier, still with some problems. It really helps knowing speed-optimal 3-cycles for nearly everything since I can't turn terribly fast yet either :/

My camera only goes up to 18m50s, seems like a good target to aim for!


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 15, 2013)

Ollie said:


> It really helps knowing speed-optimal 3-cycles for nearly everything since I can't turn terribly fast yet either :/



Lol you know speed-optimals for obliques?
It will be easy for you to do sub-19. I wonder why other good 5-blindsolvers like Marcell, Zane or Dmitry won't break UWR.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Lol you know speed-optimals for obliques?



Haha no, but I suppose if you know speed-optimals for +-centers, then in theory you do? Hmmm :s


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2013)

Roman said:


> 9x9x9 blindfolded DNF(2:07:34.24)[1:01:49.10]
> I lost count of attempts. IDK if I will keep on trying actually, cuz I'm really tired of it...



Wow, your time has come way down! You're getting really good at it!

I know how you feel - after about the seventh or eighth attempt at 8x8x8, I was pretty much hating it. But I'm glad I stuck with it until I got it, and I hope you do too! Even though I know what you're doing is a lot harder than what I did.

I bet you're pretty fast at 5x5x5 BLD by now.  Doesn't it seem just ridiculously easy now?


----------



## Username (Mar 15, 2013)

First ever MultiBLD attempt: 0/2 8:20.93

First cube: I forgot to undo a setup move, and messed up corners
Second cube: Two twisted corners, twisted the wrong way. (Memoed RD, Executed ED)

Going to try again tomorrow, this is fun


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 15, 2013)

2 fails:
1st: 3bld success on first attempt. But utterly failed and missed PB by 5 seconds. Forgot the fourth corner. After doing what should have been the last, I remembered it so had to undo 2 corners and did like 4 extra y perms. Was 4:28.xx with like 1:45 memo. Really fast memo. Should have been sub-4 or just over. 

2nd fail: 1st multibld attempt. 0/2(10:04.xx). First off by 5 edges and 4 corners. Second off by four edges. Second was on my Zhanchi. Felt faster cause I did rubiks brand first.


----------



## Roman (Mar 15, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, your time has come way down! You're getting really good at it!
> 
> I know how you feel - after about the seventh or eighth attempt at 8x8x8, I was pretty much hating it. But I'm glad I stuck with it until I got it, and I hope you do too! Even though I know what you're doing is a lot harder than what I did.


Hey Mike, thank you for your support 
Time doesn't matter actually, I will got UWR anyway, with any time, if I will solve 9BLD. I hope it would happen someday.
I count my attempts and found this was 10th, counting four stupid tryings on 9x9YJ this autumn  After my first fail with ShengShou, I started to keep times in one of qqTimer session: 
DNF(3:15:26.07)[1:44:51.00], DNF(2:51:08.60)[1:32:02.21], DNF(2:43:54.45)[1:28:41.20], DNF(2:27:47.11)[1:25:37.55], DNF(2:07:34.24)[1:01:49.10]
It's funny to notice how much time I save every try =)


> I bet you're pretty fast at 5x5x5 BLD by now.


Mmm.. My PB is 8:47.95 [3:57.83], now it's time to learn speed-optimized algs =)


> Doesn't it seem just ridiculously easy now?


Haha, definitely =))
But it is two different things - solving 5x5, I'm trying to approach max speed, but 9bld attempts are for stability.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2013)

10 tries is not bad, and you've gotten really close a few times. It's pretty ridiculous the accuracy you need to be successful at a cube that big, so it's reasonable to take so many tries.

For me, the nicest part about getting noticeably faster with each attempt was that it meant the additional attempts were so much easier than the first one. If it hadn't gotten faster, I don't know if I would have been willing to continue trying, but since it did, it seemed like it was worth the effort.



Roman said:


> Mmm.. My PB is 8:47.95 [3:57.83], now it's time to learn speed-optimized algs =)



Wow! I could tell by your 9x9x9 times that you must be pretty fast at 5x5x5, but I wasn't expecting sub-9. Very nice - much faster than me.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 15, 2013)

Another 4BLD attempt. Crap time (messed up some memo), off by 2 corners, 3 centers and 5 wings. Scramble had 5 twisted corners


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 16, 2013)

2/6 multi in comp.
A lot went wrong


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 16, 2013)

2 3bld attempts. Fast memo slow executions. 1st: 4 twisted corners. 2nd: 3 edges. 
I have gotten to that point where I don't complete fail every solve.


----------



## Roman (Mar 16, 2013)

11th attempt to sovle 9x9x9 blindfolded: off by 3 obliques




WHY?? 
I was SURE that tonight I would have success. During the preforming, I was sure that I do not have any mistake.
Maybe I memorized it wrong, IDK.


----------



## Username (Mar 16, 2013)

Roman said:


> 11th attempt to sovle 9x9x9 blindfolded: off by 3 obliques
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can do it! Just try again!


----------



## AlexByard (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh no!! :/ damn. So close! Please keep going. I am pretty sure you have everyone who loves blind routing for you.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2013)

I went on Google Docs because I wanted to see something on it and I found this (corner 3-cycles) from when I tried to get good at BLD last summer. Posting here because I failed at sticking with it


----------



## etshy (Mar 17, 2013)

Roman said:


> 11th attempt to sovle 9x9x9 blindfolded: off by 3 obliques
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You man got my respect , Keep going you're ALMOST THERE


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 17, 2013)

5x5x5 BLD - 13:52.74 mins

Off by 2 edge pieces. I just forgot to close a new cycle with only 2 pieces. Instead of A-B-A, i did A-B-nothing :fp
I think that would have been PB. Pretty cool, after not doing a 5x5x5 BLD for one year or so. Makes me wanne do that (and MULTI BLD) more often. So much space for getting better..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 17, 2013)

4BLD off by 2 center pieces 
I knew I had forgotten something at the end, since my memo finished on a U center, so the centers could not possibly have been solved. After 1 minute or so, I ended up guessing I needed to shoot to L. It looks like I had also missed E.


----------



## AlexByard (Mar 17, 2013)

Almost got my first sub 2 today (3x3). Twisted the corner the wrong way.... BLD race scramble 13 - would have been. 1:47.04


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 18, 2013)

3x3x3 MULTI BLD - 9/10 - 17:55 mins

This is an accomplishment and a failure at the same time. The time was an accomplishment, because i am getting more "sub-2 secure" for each cube in avg on bigger MULTI BLDs. But its also a failure, because i missed one cube -.-

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 18, 2013)

^That's awesome, you're very good


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 18, 2013)

1/3 in 16:05.03

1st cube: Off by 4 twisted corners (wtf?)
2nd cube: off by 4 corners
3rd cube: solved


----------



## Ollie (Mar 18, 2013)

Roman said:


> I was SURE that tonight I would have success. During the preforming, I was sure that I do not have any mistake.
> Maybe I memorized it wrong, IDK.



*hug* looks to me like you cycled them the wrong way :/ maybe clockwise instead of anti-clockwise. Your moment is coming!

My fail (mehh, I say fail, it's still OK) being the time taken to don the blindfold. :fp






EDIT: and another 22:55.73 6BLD DNF, off by three obliques


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 18, 2013)

35:23


Spoiler











2:03:05


Spoiler


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 18, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> 35:23
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Amazing. I still dont know how people can handle so many layers while blindfolded. I'm already afaraid of trying the 6x6x6 BLD soon..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 18, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Amazing. I still dont know how people can handle so many layers while blindfolded. I'm already afaraid of trying the 6x6x6 BLD soon..
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



didn't you do 6x6 BLD several years ago? maybe I'm thinking of someone else though...


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> didn't you do 6x6 BLD several years ago? maybe I'm thinking of someone else though...



Thats right. But thats SOOOOO long ago. And i tried the same scramble more than once, because i just wanted to know if i can execute on it.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 19, 2013)

4/7 Multi BLD in 1:01



Spoiler










Cube 1: Solved
Cube 2: Solved
Cube 3: Solved
Cube 4: Solved
Cube 5: DNF by 3 edges
Cube 6: DNF by 4 corners
Cube 7: DNF by 3 edges


----------



## Ollie (Mar 19, 2013)

Nooo  I felt it misalign as I sped up on the final inner wings. 

The scramble was amazing - I think there were 15 solved obliques.

3r' L b 3f' B2 3r2 u' B u l2 R2 L2 r2 3r D' B F R2 B U2 l r' D u 3r' R b' D' 3f' D U' b U D' f2 3u f B' 3r2 F2 3u' L 3u B' d' F 3f' r B f l F2 D L' r' D' F R2 r2 U' 3r' 3u l' L R' D L2 3r' 3f' f' u B' D2 b f2 d r' d2 l L


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Nooo  I felt it misalign as I sped up on the final inner wings.
> 
> The scramble was amazing - I think there were 15 solved obliques.
> 
> 3r' L b 3f' B2 3r2 u' B u l2 R2 L2 r2 3r D' B F R2 B U2 l r' D u 3r' R b' D' 3f' D U' b U D' f2 3u f B' 3r2 F2 3u' L 3u B' d' F 3f' r B f l F2 D L' r' D' F R2 r2 U' 3r' 3u l' L R' D L2 3r' 3f' f' u B' D2 b f2 d r' d2 l L



18:30 mins?! Amazing. I really have to try 6x6 BLD. 
..if there just wouldn't be this D-oblique-center problem 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 19, 2013)

Another 4BLD flop: forgot the word "CuT" in my memo. Would have been success without.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 20, 2013)

I failed by two edge pieces and two twisted corners.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 20, 2013)

ok so fugginel. me and 5bld just tried 4x4 bld by typing out memo because real memo is too boring. he dnfd because he forgot that y perms rotate centres, and I got this:



Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Ollie (Mar 21, 2013)

Sums up my evening, really. Attempts for the evening, all less than 5 centers out:

20:49, 19:57, 19:18, 19:00, 26:34, 18:59 and this... 



Spoiler


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Sums up my evening, really. Attempts for the evening, all less than 5 centers out:
> 
> 20:49, 19:57, 19:18, 19:00, 26:34, 18:59 and this...
> 
> ...



What's 6BLD UWR?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What's 6BLD UWR?



20:something I think, almost certain its not sub 20.

also @ollie thats insane.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 21, 2013)

3x3x3 - MULTI BLD - 4/5 - 7:55.80 MINS

While doing an algorithm, my cube slipped away :fp I did finish the solve on the cube, but it was too late though > : (
But i am really happy with the time. Next time i will do it. I also changed the way i use my routes in MULTI BLD and it seems to work fine. Attempt before was 8:47.17, so i am quite confident with it..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 21, 2013)

3x3x3 - BLD - AVG OF 5 - 1:00.50 MINS

Would have been 57.02 without this stipid DNF!
Got it on video and it would have been awesome to upload a PB 3x3x3 BLD AVG OF 5. Too bad -.-

Times:

1. 52.16
2. 1:06.02
3. (55.60 (DNF))
4. 1:03.31
5. 46.03

I will upload the 46.03 though. BUT: I did the wrong algorithm to flip the corner in the very end. So i had to do it twice. My PB is 45.11 wich would have been broken if i didnt do this stupid mistake -.- . But i will get a nice sub-1 avg on video and then i am happy. Always nice to work hard for something..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 21, 2013)

3x3x3 - MULTI BLD - 4/5 - 7:32.98 MINS

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2013)

4x4 BLD first ever real attempt (no writing down memo or anything), 49:32.53 DNF by 5 centres.

F2 B R F2 R' D u2 f' L2 U B U2 r u' R F U' r' F2 B2 R' B' D B2 L' u U r U R D r B2 f2 r2 R' D2 F' R2 F'

memo: 
centres: ufak hv bd im rjs x opt(pretty sure this is where I messed up, since O and P are on the same side ) parity
edges: njua gp cq vb sm rofl ik ex db hth parity
corners: am cx tk j twist v->h, buffer parity






D:


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 21, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 4x4 BLD first ever real attempt (no writing down memo or anything), 49:32.53 DNF by 5 centres.
> 
> F2 B R F2 R' D u2 f' L2 U B U2 r u' R F U' r' F2 B2 R' B' D B2 L' u U r U R D r B2 f2 r2 R' D2 F' R2 F'
> 
> ...



Centers are evil in the beginning xD
Good luck next time.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Username (Mar 21, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 4x4 BLD first ever real attempt (no writing down memo or anything), 49:32.53 DNF by 5 centres.
> 
> F2 B R F2 R' D u2 f' L2 U B U2 r u' R F U' r' F2 B2 R' B' D B2 L' u U r U R D r B2 f2 r2 R' D2 F' R2 F'
> 
> ...



Try again! You'll get it soon


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Centers are evil in the beginning xD
> Good luck next time.
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



lol, i've done centres BLD in like 4 minutes before (but that was my only sub 10 )


----------



## Ollie (Mar 21, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> lol, i've done centres BLD in like 4 minutes before (but that was my only sub 10 )



Another soldier in the UK BLD revolution :tu



DennisStrehlau said:


> Centers are evil in the beginning xD
> Good luck next time.
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



Centers are still evil now  the bastards.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Another soldier in the UK BLD revolution :tu
> 
> 
> 
> Centers are still evil now  the bastards.



Right xD

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Another soldier in the UK BLD revolution :tu



og_d no, I probably wont do another attempt for ages now  I've known how to do bigbld for like 2 years but never attempted it until now lol


----------



## uniacto (Mar 21, 2013)

first attempt at full 3BLD: off by 3 corners.

took ~10 minutes 

second attempt: 27 minutes... waaay off -_- hand slipped on a J perm and screwed the rest up.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 21, 2013)

3x3x3 - MULTI BLD - 8/10 - 18:25.56 MINS

Memo ~ 11:25 mins
Execution ~ 7 mins

Memo really sucked, execution was nice though and i am getting used to put 5 cubes on one route..
Its unbelievable, that i still didnt get a 10/10 on video. 4th try within 5 days. I am not going for full speed.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## etshy (Mar 21, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 3x3x3 - MULTI BLD - 8/10 - 18:25.56 MINS
> 
> Memo ~ 11:25 mins
> Execution ~ 7 mins
> ...



Very very impressive , next time 10/10


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 21, 2013)

First blind session in ages:
DNF(2:57.33), 3:23.92, DNF(3:22.83), DNF(2:57.25), DNF(2:50.23)

eh, at least I got one success, and 3 of my times were sub3, so that's good I guess.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 22, 2013)

3x3x3 - MULTI BLD - 7/10 - 18.41.93 MINS

-.-

Its getting worse..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Roman (Mar 22, 2013)

Another attempt to beat 7bld UWR 
Very close, but I forgot the end of last story (wings) and couldn't recall it for about 3-5 min. So I gave up xD
38:46.68[18:39.62], off by 3 wings and 3 obliques


----------



## etshy (Mar 22, 2013)

Roman said:


> Another attempt to beat 7bld UWR
> Very close, but I forgot the end of last story (wings) and couldn't recall it for about 3-5 min. So I gave up xD
> 38:46.68[18:39.62], off by 3 wings and 3 obliques



You will get it in no time  
any other attemps on 9BLD  ?


----------



## Roman (Mar 22, 2013)

etshy said:


> You will get it in no time



I wrote I couldn't recall a story for about 3-5 min, so if I would memorized it better, I will get in time.



etshy said:


> any other attemps on 9BLD


Yes, but after some moment I decided not to report about my 9BLD attempts wich are less epic than "off by threecycle" )


----------



## uniacto (Mar 22, 2013)

23 minutes for 3BLD. Still fail. One more time.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Ollie (Mar 22, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


>



 who needs 5bld anyway?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> who needs 5bld anyway?



yeah screw 5bld, hes so slow at 3x3 rye

alsó i forgot to say fakememo but whocares because obliques are disgusTING


----------



## Ollie (Mar 22, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> yeah screw 5bld, hes so slow at 3x3 rye
> 
> alsó i forgot to say fakememo but whocares because obliques are disgusTING



2 rite gf


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2 rite gf



I cant imagine how bad 9x9 bld would be :/

alsó twas 1:10:40.02[46:02]


----------



## etshy (Mar 22, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> I cant imagine how bad 9x9 bld would be :/
> 
> alsó twas 1:10:40.02[46:02]




which method do you use for obliques ?


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 22, 2013)

etshy said:


> which method do you use for obliques ?



r2 lol


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 22, 2013)

metwbo, but nevártriééd 5ssld propery yet


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 22, 2013)

fugginel


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 22, 2013)

hahlol, you spent somuch tye memoing and you only faeled corners


----------



## Roman (Mar 22, 2013)

I know everyone sick of it already, but: two more 9BLD fails.


Spoiler



This is very strange. (sorry 4 lighting, it was sunset)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhBOOfLd4Hc

Here I obviously forgot to undo set-up move B, this is veeeery sad for me.







Last attempt was #13.
Not surprising if Oleg will solve 9BLD before me (if I will).


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 22, 2013)

Roman said:


> I know everyone sick of it already, but: two more 9BLD fails.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I think noone will get tired of that because its an amazing accomplishment every time you try. And you WILL get it for sure! 
Its amazing that you already tried 13 times, but thats the way it HAS to be. GO ON! GOOD LUCK!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## etshy (Mar 22, 2013)

Roman said:


> I know everyone sick of it already, but: two more 9BLD fails.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No one will ever get sick of something this great , please keep going you WILL get there


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 22, 2013)

3x3x3 - MULTI BLD - 12/15 - 33:00.17 MINS

I didnt really go for speed...
I got LOADS of information with that attempt, so i am really happy, even if i only got 12 cubes correct. 

1. 2 flipped edges
2. 2 flipped corners
3. I forgot to undo R' 



Spoiler











Greetings, Dennis


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 22, 2013)

you-know-what-bld:
19:32.52, two x-centers. Blah!


----------



## etshy (Mar 22, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 3x3x3 - MULTI BLD - 12/15 - 33:00.17 MINS
> 
> I didnt really go for speed...
> I got LOADS of information with that attempt, so i am really happy, even if i only got 12 cubes correct.
> ...



impressive  good job


----------



## Ollie (Mar 22, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> you-know-what-bld:
> 19:32.52, two x-centers. Blah!



oh shi


----------



## etshy (Mar 22, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> you-know-what-bld:
> 19:32.52, two x-centers. Blah!



don't you you say it's 6BLD  is it really ?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 22, 2013)

I never thought 6BLD would be so hotly contested. This could be fun to watch, I wonder how it will play out.


----------



## CHJ (Mar 22, 2013)

I lack a real blindfold and now enraged from this, easy memo but I somehow kept screwing up the easy parts

X-centres: A-MIRUJXQ B-EW C-T D-KGOHNL
+-centres: A-UMWNJQI B-ET C-FX D-HP
corners: UMRDHWOF
midges: ASNFXKIACLOC (UT because I cba to do a flip alg to buffer and DL)
wings: GDWKMJBPXREIQONCLSHSATFEA

once I get a 5BLD on camera I will do 6BLD like every other person right now, yesterday's attempt was quite good

Warning: when I said rage, I meant it


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Mar 23, 2013)

CHJ said:


> I lack a real blindfold and now enraged from this, easy memo but I somehow kept screwing up the easy parts
> 
> X-centres: A-MIRUJXQ B-EW C-T D-KGOHNL
> +-centres: A-UMWNJQI B-ET C-FX D-HP
> ...



Lol at a british voice when they are mad. Nice solve though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 23, 2013)

CHJ said:


> I lack a real blindfold and now enraged from this, easy memo but I somehow kept screwing up the easy parts
> 
> X-centres: A-MIRUJXQ B-EW C-T D-KGOHNL
> +-centres: A-UMWNJQI B-ET C-FX D-HP
> ...



You'll get it soon, Callum.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You'll get it soon, Callum.



hes had successes before, just not on video.

4bld 27:45.26 DNF by 2 edges. apparently I had parity. I must have done edges, then forgotten 1 of the targets because when I counted them after I finished edges, I had 24 ( = no parity). memo was ~22 minutes


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> hes had successes before, just not on video.
> 
> 4bld 27:45.26 DNF by 2 edges. apparently I had parity. I must have done edges, then forgotten 1 of the targets because when I counted them after I finished edges, I had 24 ( = no parity). memo was ~22 minutes



Yeah I know, I can read.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah I know, I can read.



ok, I can't. didn't realise he said that.


----------



## Sakoleg (Mar 23, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> you-know-what-bld:
> 19:32.52, two x-centers. Blah!


Not bad. Keep pushing


----------



## Sakoleg (Mar 23, 2013)

Roman said:


> I know everyone sick of it already, but: two more 9BLD fails.


Sub 2 hours:tu 
Don't give up. I believe you can do it


----------



## Riley (Mar 23, 2013)

10/12 MBLD in 43:16.96[30:43.09]. Two twisted corners, and I think I forgot to undo a setup move. Still, a decent time, no memo mistakes or pauses either.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 23, 2013)

'11/15' in 1:02:14 (36:05), probably was actually 10/15. Quite a few long delays in recall which cost time, but otherwise not bad. 3 cubes off by 3 edges, 1 off by 3 corners. Long attempts are hard, I need to build up more experience.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2013)

Official 2/5 Multi BLD (39:13 or something)

4BLD DNF by a few wings because I memoed "B" when it was in fact "C".


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 24, 2013)

Attempt #10 [the 1-9 were DNF's] 1 T Perm left! I literally broke my cube.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 24, 2013)

4bld attempce:

49:xx dnf by 5 centres
21:48 success
38:xx dnf by scrambled 3x3. fugginel
27:45 dnf by 2 edges
10:xx dnf because I got bored of messing up memo
just now: 32:50 dnf by 5 centres


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 25, 2013)

3:29.44. M2/OP. Big fail. I think I messed up the BD alg. Would be PB by a minute.


----------



## Sakoleg (Mar 25, 2013)

My second attempt 5x5 BLD
2 x-centers off :fp


Spoiler










p.s. first attempt was successful 


Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2013)

after doing 4x4 bld for 4 days, I can confidently say that I hate it.


----------



## TopCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

2x2 speedBLD was my very first try. Failed at the very last AUF. :fp


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 26, 2013)

3x3x3 MULTI BLD 7/10 - 17:25.52 mins

3x3x3 MULTI BLD 7/10 - 17:26.85 mins

I can believe it -.-

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Iggy (Mar 27, 2013)

4BLD 11:32.67[6:57.42] DNF

Off by 2 twisted corners


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 29, 2013)

4bld 21:39 dnf by 7 wings 3 corners lol

furthest attempt from solved (apart from the one where I messed up a Y perm on corners and dnfd by a scrambled 3x3 lol), but fastest attempt sofár


----------



## Username (Mar 29, 2013)

4BLD DNF: 3 Wings and 3 centers. Fastest attempt so far by 7 minutes. So it would've been a good PB. Might try again now. Time was around 17 minutes...


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 29, 2013)

Second attempt at 3BLD: looks like I missed undoing a setup move during my edges and ended up with 9 solved pieces total. 14 minutes, memo was just under 10.
Third attempt: Off by 3 corners. 11:20, memo 8:40
Fourth Attempt: Screwed up my first Y-Perm of doing corners, so I couldn't even tell if I'd done edges right. 12:20, memo 10:15


----------



## etshy (Mar 29, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Second attempt at 3BLD: looks like I missed undoing a setup move during my edges and ended up with 9 solved pieces total. 14 minutes, memo was just under 10.
> Third attempt: Off by 3 corners. 11:20, memo 8:40
> Fourth Attempt: Screwed up my first Y-Perm of doing corners, so I couldn't even tell if I'd done edges right. 12:20, memo 10:15



You will get it soon  don't be frustrated by DNFs , after you get your first success , 3BLD will be your most preferred event


----------



## Username (Mar 30, 2013)

MultiBLD: 1/3 Had a really strong memo. 

1st cube: 2 twisted corners
2nd cube: Solved
3rd cube: 2 twisted corners

Time was around 25 minutes, so within the 30 minutes I'm allowed to use for 3 cubes


----------



## TopCuber (Mar 30, 2013)

7 tries of 3BLD: 7 DNFs


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 30, 2013)

etshy said:


> You will get it soon  don't be frustrated by DNFs , after you get your first success , 3BLD will be your most preferred event



I'm definitely gonna keep trying, but there's only so many DNFs I want before I take a break. I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for Roman getting so close on 9BLD. My goal is to be able to get an official Ao5 at a competition on the 15th June (assuming it goes ahead).


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 30, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I'm definitely gonna keep trying, but there's only so many DNFs I want before I take a break. I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for Roman getting so close on 9BLD. My goal is to be able to get an official Ao5 at a competition on the 15th June (assuming it goes ahead).



Lol. They don't do ao5 for blind. Usually best of 3.


----------



## Username (Mar 31, 2013)

Multi BLD: 1/2 in 6:19.06

Would've been PB by far. One cube was off by an A-perm (last target should have been B, I memoed D and executed D). This is fun


----------



## Username (Mar 31, 2013)

First ever 5BLD attempt: 

DNF

53 minutes exatly

off by 14 +centers (LOL) and 3 Midges. Everything else was solved. I am happy with the result. A few more, and I have it.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 31, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. They don't do ao5 for blind. Usually best of 3.



Ah, fair enough - shows how new I am to it. Regardless, I just want to get an official result.


----------



## Riley (Mar 31, 2013)

12/13 MBLD. I missed the very first cube I solved, the one that I do the "regular BLD" on. It was off by 2 flipped edges. The time was 49:46.23[36:20.76] so it still would have been a NAR. Still disappointed. >.<


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 1, 2013)

5:11 4BLD official DNF. Two wings!


----------



## Username (Apr 1, 2013)

MultiBLD 1/2

First cube was off by 2 flipped edges. Time was 3 minutes faster than my 2/2 PB.


----------



## Username (Apr 1, 2013)

MultiBLD 2/3

First cube was off by 3 corners. Execution mistake. This 10 minutes faster than my last 3 cube multi attempt. I could easily fit 4 into the 40 minutes. I'll try that later.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2013)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 5:11 4BLD official DNF. Two wings!



Oh wow. Every time I think you've disappeared, you always pop back up with something like this. So close!

Oh, and now you have to try to catch me at 3BLD. I got the world's luckiest scramble last weekend (56.25). You should have come to Illinois instead.  (I'm sure you would have been sub-45 with it - a single 11-cycle of edges and a single 5-cycle of corners.)


----------



## Roman (Apr 1, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for Roman getting so close on 9BLD.


I can try to tell you.
This is freaking painful! 
I'll keep trying,but a little bit later. Maybe DrKorbin will get it first, he bought 9SS recently ant isn't about to stop =)


----------



## Ollie (Apr 2, 2013)

*5BLD* DNF(6:09.72[2:35]) off by 3 wings :/ I think I cycled a pair in the wrong direction.

Very easy outer pieces, centers were average-good. Cube has been worn in very nicely now 

U2 u' B2 D2 R U2 R' D2 f' l' F2 U R' B2 R2 L' f2 B' L' b' l f2 r B2 u' L2 u2 d' U' f2 d L2 F2 l r f' d2 l R2 u' r2 D2 f b2 d2 R2 l' d2 D2 f2 L' b2 l' d2 f L' r' b' U2 r2


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* DNF(6:09.72[2:35]) off by 3 wings :/ I think I cycled a pair in the wrong direction.
> 
> Very easy outer pieces, centers were average-good. Cube has been worn in very nicely now
> 
> U2 u' B2 D2 R U2 R' D2 f' l' F2 U R' B2 R2 L' f2 B' L' b' l f2 r B2 u' L2 u2 d' U' f2 d L2 F2 l r f' d2 l R2 u' r2 D2 f b2 d2 R2 l' d2 D2 f2 L' b2 l' d2 f L' r' b' U2 r2



WR pree


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> *5BLD* DNF(6:09.72[2:35]) off by 3 wings :/ I think I cycled a pair in the wrong direction.
> 
> Very easy outer pieces, centers were average-good. Cube has been worn in very nicely now
> 
> U2 u' B2 D2 R U2 R' D2 f' l' F2 U R' B2 R2 L' f2 B' L' b' l f2 r B2 u' L2 u2 d' U' f2 d L2 F2 l r f' d2 l R2 u' r2 D2 f b2 d2 R2 l' d2 D2 f2 L' b2 l' d2 f L' r' b' U2 r2





What's UWR?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What's UWR?



6:00.85? I think Ville Seppanen had a close 5:59 with a ridiculous 2:21 memo or something along those lines.

EDIT: found a 5:52[2:30] dnf off by 9 pieces by Ville. It's also pretty weird to see how fast (and slow) some people were even 2/3 years ago (i.e. Zane only just breaking 3:00 3BLD in 2010 and Faz 4BLD)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 6:00.85? I think Ville Seppanen had a close 5:59 with a ridiculous 2:21 memo or something along those lines



How come he hasn't competed in 5BLD since May 2011?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How come he hasn't competed in 5BLD since May 2011?



I think he got bored, who knows. You'll have to ask Joey!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 2, 2013)

21:15.18 4BLD off by 2 wings + r2. Don't know what happened, I thought I did an even number of r2s...


----------



## Iggy (Apr 5, 2013)

8:33.75 4BLD DNF, off by 2 centers


----------



## Ollie (Apr 5, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 8:33.75 4BLD DNF, off by 2 centers



I know that pain :/

---

Sorry, me again.

First multi attempt since the tragedy that was LO:

*10/15* 29:04.09[18:23]

1. 2 cubes were an L/R move out (probably from rushing during execution) so that's easily fixable.
2. The rest had corner cycles left over (similar to LO  ) probably a memo mistake.
3. I think I spent a few minutes faffing about moving cubes, undoing corner cycles, retracing memo that I'd forgotten and realising that I'd twisted a corner accidentally during the scrambles.

N'bad  twas on video too!


----------



## Username (Apr 5, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I know that pain :/
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Post video PLZ


----------



## Iggy (Apr 5, 2013)

First 5BLD attempt: DNF

Off by a lot of pieces. I think I messed up wings, that's why. Total time was around 32 minutes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 6, 2013)

Did a 4BLD attempt: DNF by 4 centers, ~5 wings

Breakdown:

Center memo: 2:45
Corner memo: 1:15
Wing memo: 18:45
Review: 2:30
Execution: 5:00
Total: 30:15.74

Not even kidding. That's how much I suck.

On the bright side, I found something that works during the end of wing memo. Time to try another attempt 

edit: lololo
The next attempt was even worse than the first. I kept failing the wing memo. Every time I re-memoed stuff, I found something that didn't work and had to restart wings again.
Time was like 37 minutes and the cube was all scrambled at the end. I did drop the cube during centers, so that's probably were the major messup happened. Enough for tonight.


----------



## etshy (Apr 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wing memo: 18:45



I guess you already know this but I will say it just to make sure  try using your same lettering schema on the wings as your 3x3 edges , it will make memorizing and execution very efficient , specially that your 3BLD edge's method is already M2 , Noah has a tutorial on this I guess on cubing world , again I'm positive that you already know this , I hope it helps

Edit : Noah's 4BLD memo tips


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Breakdown:
> 
> Center memo: 2:45
> Corner memo: 1:15
> ...



thats almost exactly what my attempts are like 

I can memo centres sub 2, but wings take me over 20 minutes to memo, and my execution is about 5 minutes if I don't rush


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 6, 2013)

etshy said:


> I guess you already know this but I will say it just to make sure  try using your same lettering schema on the wings as your 3x3 edges , it will make memorizing and execution very efficient , specially that your 3BLD edge's method is already M2 , Noah has a tutorial on this I guess on cubing world , again I'm positive that you already know this , I hope it helps
> 
> Edit : Noah's 4BLD memo tips
> 
> ...



Yeah, I switched to that letter scheme a couple days ago.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2013)

58:07.57[42:17.18]


----------



## Username (Apr 6, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 58:07.57[42:17.18]



You'll get it soon! How many attempts have you done?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 6, 2013)

Username said:


> You'll get it soon! How many attempts have you done?



that was my first attempt


----------



## Username (Apr 6, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> that was my first attempt



You'll get it next time, for sure! My first attempt was of by 14 +centers and 5 midges, so this is way better


----------



## Ollie (Apr 6, 2013)

12/15 26:04.87[17:06]

Errors:

1. One of the cubes was too loose, slipped during an execution and dropped it. :fp
2. Messed up a corner cycle curing execution which I KNEW I'd done as soon as I'd done it. Tried to undo it and redo it correctly but failed.
3. Corner cycles out.

Starting to think that I should practice Multi seriously...

EDIT: Oh, and the reason execution was so fast was because the scrambles contained 3 different scrambles with 7 corner targets and 11 edge targets (IOW very easy scrambles.)

EDIT 2: Ok, I really can't Multi.



Spoiler



12/18 'safety'


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2013)

4bld 19:37.48[12:09] dnf by 6 centres and 2 twisted corners (LOLCARUM)

wéryslow execution because I messed up centres and had to undo stuff and I forgot 2 of them so I just guessed them


----------



## Roman (Apr 8, 2013)

9x9x9 BLD: 15th atteppt..... I don't really know why I'm still trying, I'm sick of it....
[video=youtube_share;rmw3PpjZCWg]http://youtu.be/rmw3PpjZCWg[/video]


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Roman said:


> 9x9x9 BLD: 15th atteppt..... I don't really know why I'm still trying, I'm sick of it....



D: D: D:


----------



## Ollie (Apr 8, 2013)

Roman said:


> 9x9x9 BLD: 15th atteppt..... I don't really know why I'm still trying, I'm sick of it....



I have such respect for you doing this and getting so close, please keep trying!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2013)

Roman said:


> 9x9x9 BLD: 15th atteppt..... I don't really know why I'm still trying, I'm sick of it....


You can't quit now!!! 15 tries - I'm sure that's getting quite painful. But please keep going!


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 8, 2013)

Have you done it?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> Have you done it?



no one has done 9x9 bld yet.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 8, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> no one has done 9x9 bld yet.



So mike can pretty much do 2x2-7x7 but not 9x9?


----------



## etshy (Apr 9, 2013)

Roman said:


> 9x9x9 BLD: 15th atteppt..... I don't really know why I'm still trying, I'm sick of it....
> [video=youtube_share;rmw3PpjZCWg]http://youtu.be/rmw3PpjZCWg[/video]



Please keep going , you will get it


----------



## JasonK (Apr 9, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> So mike can pretty much do 2x2-7x7 but not 9x9?



Mike has done 8x8.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> So mike can pretty much do 2x2-7x7 but not 9x9?



No, I can't - I don't have one. And if I do get one, I'll also have to move the stickers around - I can't do it without my color scheme. 

I would be trying it, but I'm preoccupied with a certain other project right now. (Yes, it's BLD.) If I ever finish that and still no one else has done it, I'll probably order one and start trying. But I'm confident that Roman or Oleg (or both) will get one long before then.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 9, 2013)

Roman said:


> 9x9x9 BLD: 15th atteppt..... I don't really know why I'm still trying, I'm sick of it....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Even though you got a DNF, that was SO close, it is still impressive! Keep it up. You will get it eventually.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 9, 2013)

My advice to all: don't do MBF right after a night spent in a night train.
4/10 at BW Open, in 45 minutes or so. I was falling asleep in the middle of the memo.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2013)

TMOY said:


> I was falling asleep in the middle of the memo.



I hate that feeling...


----------



## Roman (Apr 9, 2013)

<try-to-guess-what BLD> 37:07.35[20:46.48] off by 3 obliques, so close to UWR


----------



## Username (Apr 9, 2013)

Roman said:


> <try-to-guess-what BLD> 37:07.35[20:46.48] off by 3 obliques, so close to UWR



7x7? Awesome time!


----------



## etshy (Apr 9, 2013)

3BLD (2:16.57)[56.71] DNF , 2 flipped corners  Would have been PB


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2013)

2/4 multi in 25:54.04

Both cubes off by 3 edges. In the exact same pattern. 2 adjacent unoriented edges, then a third oriented one right under.

1/2 multi in 7:10.29

Off by 2 edges and 2 corners


----------



## Ollie (Apr 10, 2013)

*4/6* 7:40.31[4:20]

Out by an edge cycle on each DNF. :/ Currently on a 6/6 9:40.xx which contained 3 huge recall lapses, but a sub-8:30 is possible today I think


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 11, 2013)

18:58.00 4BLD DNF by 2 centers and 3 wings.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 12, 2013)

Finally getting back to multi.

2/4 in 10:36.86. Memoed wrongly. :fp I'm probably faster than before though.

Edit: 48.42 3BLD DNF, off by 2 flipped edges. :/


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 13, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I would be trying it, but I'm preoccupied with a certain other project right now. (Yes, it's BLD.)



Just wondering - is it gigaminx?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 13, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Just wondering - is it gigaminx?



Gigaminx. Bld? Do you mean megaminx?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Gigaminx. Bld? Do you mean megaminx?



No, he means what he said.


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 13, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Gigaminx. Bld? Do you mean megaminx?



Mike Hughey has already done megaminx, and some time ago he was talking about gigaminx. So yes, I mean what I said.


----------



## Roman (Apr 13, 2013)

My favourite place in the forum? Undoubtedly, Blindfold Failures Thread.
7BLD UWR attempt: off by threecycle in inner t-centers and 2 switched outer t-centers. Have no idea why.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2013)

15:16.21 4BLD DNF

really easy scramble, passed 3 minutes reviewing, but it was off by 2 wings and 4 centers 

17:22.26 4BLD off by 3 corners


----------



## Iggy (Apr 15, 2013)

8:39.52 4BLD DNF  Forgot to memo some wings.

Edit: 9:23.41 4BLD DNF


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 15, 2013)

First multi attempt. 0/2 Off on the first cube by 3 edges and on the second cube off by 3 corners.


----------



## CHJ (Apr 15, 2013)

first 7BLD attempt DNF 162/212 pieces solved, time a hell of a lot faster than expected (1:32:14.38 [memo 58:40])


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2013)

CHJ said:


> first 7BLD attempt DNF 162/212 pieces solved, time a hell of a lot faster than expected (1:32:14.38 [memo 58:40])



noob

watch me get a success


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2013)

14:21.18 4BLD off by 2 centers 

I turned as fast as I could during execution. It was probably around 3:50.


----------



## etshy (Apr 18, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 14:21.18 4BLD off by 2 centers
> 
> I turned as fast as I could during execution. It was probably around 3:50.



Nice :tu , you're getting really fast on 4BLD


----------



## Iggy (Apr 19, 2013)

43.97 3BLD DNF, off by 2 flipped edges.  It was such an easy scramble.

B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 D' L2 R D' U2 B' L' D' U' F2 L U


----------



## Username (Apr 21, 2013)

MultiBLD 3/4 in 25 minutes. This was the first time i tried 4 cubes. My PB is 2/2 in 8 minutes. First 3 cubes were correct. on the fourth cube i forgot edge memo. I tried recalling it for a long time (3-4 minutes), and I just couldn't remember it. I stopped the timer, and at that exact moment I remembered my memo. I tried doing the edges only BLD after that, and I got it right. Would've been PB by 2 points


----------



## Username (Apr 21, 2013)

4BLD 11 minutes DNF by 4 centers. Old PB is like 17 minutes. I'm getting faster xD


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 21, 2013)

Username said:


> 4BLD 11 minutes DNF by 4 centers. Old PB is like 17 minutes. I'm getting faster xD


----------



## Ollie (Apr 22, 2013)

Multi BLD speed test

11/15 27:19[16:09]

*One edge cycle
*A-perm off
*Messed up corners by trying to recall whether the image was a BeePing TV or a TV beeping. Recalled correctly, but I did the cycle and undid it incorrectly and thus couldn't solve it when I did eventually did the right cycle.
*All sorts

Fast memo but execution could have been much faster. I was being a bit casual during execution, I think.

There's a video, probably not worth uploading.


----------



## Username (Apr 22, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Multi BLD speed test
> 
> 11/15 27:19[16:09]
> 
> ...



Any video is worth uploading


----------



## Ollie (Apr 22, 2013)

Username said:


> Any video is worth uploading



Debatable  anyhoo, I uploaded a shortened version as unlisted, because why not


----------



## Ollie (Apr 24, 2013)

555bf 

6:20.33*[2:20]* off by 4 centers.

+ 12/15 26:53.07 [15:58] on video


----------



## etshy (Apr 24, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 555bf
> 
> 6:20.33*[2:20]* off by 4 centers.



Go for 5BLD WR , I guess you can do it


----------



## Ollie (Apr 24, 2013)

etshy said:


> Go for 5BLD WR , I guess you can do it



I'll be practicing for it, of course, but don't get your hopes up! I'm shockingly inaccurate


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 24, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'll be practicing for it, of course, but don't get your hopes up! I'm shockingly inaccurate



How can you memorize that fast?! Its ridiculous. I have to get so mucg faster in memorizing big cubes..

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Username (Apr 24, 2013)

MultiBLD:

2/5 in 35 minutes. one cube was off by U-perm, two cubes were off by 3 corners. I have no idea what went wrong


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 25, 2013)

first 3 cubes mbld, one solved, one off by a 3 cycle edge, another 2 2-cycles off. damnnnn


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 27, 2013)

Yesterday: 1/2 MBLD 14:26 (~8 min memo? I didn't record it...)
Felt good, just missed something on the second cube.

Today: 0/2 MBLD 10:36.04 [5:03.69]
I pretty much completely forgot my memo on my second cube (M1 *M2, E2,* E1) after I solved the first few edges. Then I went to the first cube, realized I forgot my corner memo, went back to second cube, remembered the rest of my memo (though must have gotten something wrong), went back to first cube, remembered corner memo, and tried it.
Yikes. I guess I should have reviewed my memo a second time haha. I just did one pass on each cube.


----------



## Roman (Apr 28, 2013)

Just another try.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 28, 2013)

Roman said:


> Just another try.



Do you think it is your memo or execution?


----------



## uniacto (Apr 28, 2013)

Roman said:


> ~snip



I always feel so bad when I watch your reaction.

Keep it up, you'll get it soon!


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 28, 2013)

In Soviet Russia speedcubers race 9x9x9 bld




Time was 2:26:25.18[1:07:56], a bit worse that Roman.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 28, 2013)

tried doing a couple 3bld solves after not practicing for like 2 months. I still can't get one sucess


----------



## Roman (Apr 28, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> Do you think it is your memo or execution?



Definitely execution. I memorize very accurate and check it (when time is unlimited).


----------



## Ollie (Apr 28, 2013)

Someone buy me a 9x9x9, I'll do you proud


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 29, 2013)

3x3x3 BLD - 39.08 seconds - 2 flipped edges -.-

Would have been my very first sub-40. So its possible 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Ollie (Apr 29, 2013)

Ahhhh poo.



DennisStrehlau said:


> 3x3x3 BLD - 39.08 seconds - 2 flipped edges -.-
> 
> Would have been my very first sub-40. So its possible
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



You said this last time at around sub-50 I think, so next week I bet you'll get a few sub-40s


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Ahhhh poo.
> 
> 
> 
> You said this last time at around sub-50 I think, so next week I bet you'll get a few sub-40s



Wow!!!

And yes, i think so, too 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## antoineccantin (May 1, 2013)

1:33.66 3BLD DNF off by 3 corners 
About 50 memo (28 corners, 22 edges ), 40 execution.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:33.66 3BLD DNF off by 3 corners
> About 50 memo (28 corners, 22 edges ), 40 execution.



Lol. Don't you hate how edges are faster than corners? For memo?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> In Soviet Russia speedcubers race 9x9x9 bld



I just wanted to say I love this quote.  (I'm old enough to remember Yakov Smirnoff)

Good luck, guys - I really hope one of you gets it soon. Or even better yet, both of you could get it at nearly the same time, and we'd have to do research to figure out who actually got it first - that would be fun.


----------



## Mikel (May 2, 2013)

First 7x7 BLD attempt: DNF

[47:30 memo, 1:28:09 total, 2 ox, 2 o+, 4 i+, 13 iw, 14 ow, 7 midges, 8 c] 

I was only off by 8 centers which is nice. I don't know what happened with the edges or corners. My memo seemed fairly solid.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 3, 2013)

Ugh. 43 second memo fastest ever. But messed up j perm. FML


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2013)

dfsg kmlkjlkgdj.lfj.jmg.,gdnt,nm,dtrn.,snsaf.m,sg .m, jsdl;ndgkjhgdjkndgjkdf
gfndkjdhldfhdnldndfjdxld; opuehto;i/

12:18.98 4BLD DNF because I did V instead of U during corners

fsdklfhdsikhouisfhisdhniusenfeeriyfff


----------



## etshy (May 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 12:18.98 4BLD DNF because I did V instead of U during corners



nevertheless , this is AWESOME  

Memo Time ?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2013)

etshy said:


> nevertheless , this is AWESOME
> 
> Memo Time ?



8:00ish


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2013)

First attempt: 6 hours, 58 seconds (3 hours 49 minutes memo time).

Off by: 5 corners, 9 middle edges, 8 wings, 6 corner centers, 16 middle centers.

Why couldn't I have decided to go for something easy, like 9x9x9?


----------



## DrKorbin (May 4, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> First attempt: 6 hours, 58 seconds (3 hours 49 minutes memo time).
> 
> Off by: 5 corners, 9 middle edges, 8 wings, 6 corner centers, 16 middle centers.
> 
> Why couldn't I have decided to go for something easy, like 9x9x9?



I knew it  You are trying gigaminx!
How do you solve middle edges, t-centers and wings?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 4, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> First attempt: 6 hours, 58 seconds (3 hours 49 minutes memo time).
> 
> Off by: 5 corners, 9 middle edges, 8 wings, 6 corner centers, 16 middle centers.
> 
> Why couldn't I have decided to go for something easy, like 9x9x9?



I applaud you. What method do you use for midges and + centres? I don't know any comms for them that aren't awful. They're the reason I'll only try master kilominx blind and not gigaminx.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> I knew it  You are trying gigaminx!
> How do you solve middle edges, t-centers and wings?





bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I applaud you. What method do you use for midges and + centres? I don't know any comms for them that aren't awful. They're the reason I'll only try master kilominx blind and not gigaminx.



For middle edges and middle centers I use essentially the same algorithm, the 12-mover that many people use for megaminx BLD. I hate trying to notate megaminx, but I guess it's something like [Rr L'l' F2' R'r' Ll, U] for middle edges, and [Rr L'l' f2' R'r' Ll, U] for middle centers. It's simple enough to use, set up, and remember that I don't tend to get confused. For wings I use the same thing as for corners, only a layer in: [F r F', U]. All the algorithms are quite comfortable for me; I don't think I can really do much better. Memorization is the worst part, followed by figuring out the setups.

The roughest thing was handling the memorization of center pieces. There just aren't enough fingers to keep track of what pieces you've already solved. I had a terrible time with mismemorizing the centers and having to go back and correct the memorization; if I can get where I don't do that, I think I could shave an hour and a half off just for that. The other bad thing I did was that I picked a bad letter placement for the corner centers. If I change that to be more logical, I think I'd save another half hour on that. So 4 hours seems quite reasonable, assuming I can get better about not making the mistakes memorizing centers.

Still, even that is an awfully long time for a single solve.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 4, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> The roughest thing was handling the memorization of center pieces. There just aren't enough fingers to keep track of what pieces you've already solved.



It might help to choose targets on a face in a particular order, then you only have to keep track of which piece on a face you have reached rather than all tracking all of them, although perhaps you already do this since there are still more faces than fingers.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> It might help to choose targets on a face in a particular order, then you only have to keep track of which piece on a face you have reached rather than all tracking all of them, although perhaps you already do this since there are still more faces than fingers.



Yes, I definitely do that. But a gigaminx is huge, so you tend not to be able to use all 5 fingers on each hand - eventually you just can't reach. And it's way too easy to lose your grip and lose track. And it doesn't help that it takes nearly an hour to memorize a set of centers, and your hands start to freeze up after about a half hour.


----------



## Mikel (May 4, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> First attempt: 6 hours, 58 seconds (3 hours 49 minutes memo time).
> 
> Off by: 5 corners, 9 middle edges, 8 wings, 6 corner centers, 16 middle centers.
> 
> Why couldn't I have decided to go for something easy, like 9x9x9?



Very impressive stuff Mike! Was this the longest amount of time you spent on a BLD attempt?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Very impressive stuff Mike! Was this the longest amount of time you spent on a BLD attempt?



Very much so; I think my longest attempt of anything before this was just under 4 hours.


----------



## etshy (May 4, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> First attempt: 6 hours, 58 seconds (3 hours 49 minutes memo time).
> 
> Off by: 5 corners, 9 middle edges, 8 wings, 6 corner centers, 16 middle centers.
> 
> Why couldn't I have decided to go for something easy, like 9x9x9?



This is the most outstanding BLD attempt I have ever seen  I will be attempting MegaBLD next month , and who knows maybe some day I will attempt this 
you're a source of inspiration for all of us


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2013)

1:27.xx 3BLD off by 2 edges


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2013)

1:18.55 off by 2 corners 
Had about 42 memo.


----------



## acohen527 (May 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 1:18.55 off by 2 corners
> Had about 42 memo.


how u improve so fazt


----------



## Mikel (May 4, 2013)

7x7 BLD (2nd attempt): DNF

[47:47 memo, 1:28:14 total, 4 lob, 7 rob, 11 ox, 8 o+, 4 ix, 3i+, 8 iw, 10 ow, 4 m, 4 c]

My memo seemed solid. I feel like my mistakes are most likely from execution.

[Key for mistakes: lob - left obliques, rob - right obliques, ox - outer x-centers, o+ - outer plus centers, ix - inner x-centers, i+ - inner plus centers, iw - inner wings, ow - outer wings, m - middle egdes, c - corners]


----------



## A Leman (May 4, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> For middle edges and middle centers I use essentially the same algorithm, the 12-mover that many people use for megaminx BLD. I hate trying to notate megaminx, but I guess it's something like [Rr L'l' F2' R'r' Ll, U] for middle edges, and [Rr L'l' f2' R'r' Ll, U] for middle centers. It's simple enough to use, set up, and remember that I don't tend to get confused. For wings I use the same thing as for corners, only a layer in: [F r F', U]. All the algorithms are quite comfortable for me; I don't think I can really do much better. Memorization is the worst part, followed by figuring out the setups.
> 
> The roughest thing was handling the memorization of center pieces. There just aren't enough fingers to keep track of what pieces you've already solved. I had a terrible time with mismemorizing the centers and having to go back and correct the memorization; if I can get where I don't do that, I think I could shave an hour and a half off just for that. The other bad thing I did was that I picked a bad letter placement for the corner centers. If I change that to be more logical, I think I'd save another half hour on that. So 4 hours seems quite reasonable, assuming I can get better about not making the mistakes memorizing centers.
> 
> Still, even that is an awfully long time for a single solve.



Also, good try Mike. Your tenacity is remarkable. GigaBLD centers do seem to be really difficult to even think about theoretically and you are already making attempts. I just tried and my hands can only keep track of 7-8 centers and I can use my feet for 2 if I always shoot to targets in order(something like an arbitrary definition of clockwise for the faces). That still leaves a few visual centers untill your fingers are free from solved centers. Anyway, Good luck!



etshy said:


> This is the most outstanding BLD attempt I have ever seen  I will be attempting MegaBLD next month , and who knows maybe some day I will attempt this
> you're a source of inspiration for all of us



Good luck, but if I were you, then I would focus on 5BLD or multi first. There are so many little things about megaminx that made it very difficult for me.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> how u improve so fazt



Push memo to be faster+turn super fast during execution.


----------



## etshy (May 5, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Good luck, but if I were you, then I would focus on 5BLD or multi first. There are so many little things about megaminx that made it very difficult for me.



I will be focusing on 5BLD and Multi  I will postpone MegaBld , thanks for the advice


----------



## Username (May 5, 2013)

3BLD 1:21 DNF 2 flipped edges

10 seconds faster than PB


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2013)

Username said:


> 3BLD 1:21 DNF 2 flipped edges
> 
> 10 seconds faster than PB



Wat. I thought you were barely sub-2.


----------



## Roman (May 6, 2013)

Mike, this is soooooooooooo impressive! I know you can do it, just some patience


----------



## Roman (May 6, 2013)

6x6 BLD 21:06.88
Even thow it was successful solve, I estimate it as a fail cuz my goal was UWR


----------



## ben1996123 (May 6, 2013)

4bld ofishul 22:53 dnf by 3 edges because i did the last edge as C instead of Q


----------



## Ollie (May 7, 2013)

First 5BLD scramble (and first time to pick up a cube) since Sunday. New +-center comms + loosened cube + completely fresh memory =

5:48.62[2:29]

d2 U2 l D' B2 l B R2 F2 R D2 u2 R f' r f R' d2 r B u' L2 U' F D2 u F d' U' F D2 r' b' L2 b2 l2 d2 D2 F u2 d r f r' F2 U2 D' u' B' D' L' b D F2 d' f b F' u' L2 (so many solved centers...)

Memo was correct, executed corners and centers correctly, but in the rush I completely messed up a midge commutator. Some strange mess left at the end - could've been insaaane


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2013)

Ollie said:


> First 5BLD scramble (and first time to pick up a cube) since Sunday. New +-center comms + loosened cube + completely fresh memory =
> 
> 5:48.62[2:29]
> 
> ...



y u so slow at noteigam


----------



## Ollie (May 7, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> y u so slow at noteigam



Twas a lucky scramble, but I was really nervous on all my BLD solves


----------



## Ickathu (May 7, 2013)

Ugh.
1/2 MBLD in 12:23. I twisted 3 corners the wrong direction... CCW but it was supposed to be CW.
Stupid mistake.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 7, 2013)

1:10.xx BLD off by 2 edges


----------



## Mikel (May 7, 2013)

7x7 BLD: DNF

Third attempt

[49:20 memo, 1:26:43 total, 6 lob, 7 lob, 13 ix, 13 i+, 2 ox, 8 o+, 8 iw, 4 midges]

So many execution mistakes.

I don't want to double post, so I'll edit this in:

7x7 BLD: DNF


Fourth attempt

[42:20 memo, 1:16:53 total]

I have too many mistakes to count. I knew I had made an execution mistake at my third location. I tried to correct it, but I don't think I was right.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2013)

Second try: DNF [4:31:42.00, 2:39:xx memo].

Pretty scrambled, but it looks like I got a lot of it right, then messed it up. When I finished, it looked like I missed doing a D- somewhere at the end of wings or beginning of centers.

Dramatic improvement on time - over an hour faster on memo and a significant amount faster on execution too.

My solving order:
corners
middle edges
wings
corner centers
middle centers


----------



## Mikel (May 11, 2013)

7x7 BLD: DNF

Fifth attempt

[43:15 memo, 1:18:38 total, 2 lob, 2 rob, 4 ix, 6i+, 4 iw]

Only off by 18 pieces this time! Best yet. I had 2 side opposite 1x5 bars wrong.


----------



## Ollie (May 11, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Second try: DNF [4:31:42.00, 2:39:xx memo].
> 
> Pretty scrambled, but it looks like I got a lot of it right, then messed it up. When I finished, it looked like I missed doing a D- somewhere at the end of wings or beginning of centers.
> 
> ...



This is insane  When you assigned letters to stickers, what do you do when you run out of single letters? i.e. what do you do after Z?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2013)

Ollie said:


> This is insane  When you assigned letters to stickers, what do you do when you run out of single letters? i.e. what do you do after Z?



Part of the reason it's so slow is that I (mostly) don't do that. I use a full image per piece, so it takes twice as much memory per piece as does a normal cube. It depends on the type of piece as to how I do it. For corners and middle edges, the first letter goes to the location of the whole piece; the second letter tells which orientation it is in that location. This is now how I'm doing all of megaminx (since these two pieces are essentially a megaminx). For corners, there are 3 possibilities for the second letter in a letter pair; for middle edges, there are just 2. Since that might mean reusing images too much, and I want to preserve a variety of images, I decided to add a trick: I store 4 images per location. To give the example of corners, with the first image, the second letter is either A B or C; with the second image, the second letter is either D E or F; with the third image, G H or I; with the fourth image, J K or L. That gives me variety in the images I have to memorize. It has an additional benefit of guaranteeing I know the order I memorized the images in a given location - it's essentially a checksum. And if I accidentally confuse two images that are too similar to each other (rarely happens to me these days, but there are still a few that get me sometimes), I can usually tell because the sequence of second letters is often broken. For middle edges, I actually do need 30 "letters" for the first letter; I use the digits 0 1 2 3 4 for the last 5 (I don't bother with Z); these are my edges on the top face.

For wings and centers, I have no choice - I have 60 separate pieces I have to account for. So I assigned a first letter to each of the 12 faces, and then assign the second letter of the image based on which of the 5 positions it takes on that face. Again I use the trick above: the second letter of the first piece in a location is either A B C D or E, the second letter of the second piece is F G H I or J, the third piece K L M N or O, the fourth piece P Q R S or T. Again I get the "checksum" to make sure I'm recalling correctly.

With all the built in checks, I'm pretty sure I had just about everything memorized correctly; I think it must have been primarily execution mistakes that killed me. That's typical of megaminx for me; I'm just hoping I can hit one good one somewhere in here. It'll take a fair amount of luck to not make ANY mistakes, I'm sure, but I do think I can do it.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 11, 2013)

5x5x5 BLD - DNF - 12:24.93 [5:45]

This can be much faster, i just memorized a BIT faster but still very secure. And execution wasnt fast, too. Its getting fun when i think about the room for improvement. 3 outer edges wrong because i switched red/blue and orange/blue in the execution.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 11, 2013)

This is when it helps to be a strange person like me. English letters + greek letters + digits = 60, so one target per letter.

Rough calculations for one letter/target: megaminx memo is about 3 3x3s, master kilominx would be about 7 3x3s or a 6x6, gigaminx about 11 3x3s. I would not like trying gigaminx with about 22 3x3s worth of memo, about a 10x10. Estimations are little rough but whatever, they give an idea of the scale.

Hmm ... if I manage master kilominx blind before you get a gigaminx success I might contemplate trying gigaminx, but I'll need to find a method for +centers and midges that I'm comfortable with since right now I'm not keen on trying.

Idea for you: three corner positions take up 3 letters, 3^3 = 27 orientations which is doable since you can manage 30 edge positions, that's 4 letters = 2 images for 3 corners. You can do this for x-centres too. You get less of a saving for edges/wings/+centres since there are only 2^3 = 8 orientations, but it might be worth the effort.


----------



## 5BLD (May 11, 2013)

How can you memo greek letters 
Make up words?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 12, 2013)

5BLD said:


> How can you memo greek letters
> Make up words?



I posted about this a while ago. I don't know Greek, but I know the letters. I find ways of associating images with the letters (by shape, things they stand for in certain equations, just making random nonsense up then remembering it). Works not too badly actually. On cubes, English letters are edges/wings/+ centres, Greek letters are corners/x centres. Obliques are one each to help tell them apart. In multi/bigcubes I don't have to care about switching from edges to corners/going to the next cube/whatever, I can tell by the letters, so I can (and do) switch pieces mid-image with no problems.


----------



## Riley (May 12, 2013)

28.03 BLD on camera. It should have been a 26-27 though, because I accidentally did a cycle in the wrong order (XN instead of NX), so I had to do the reverse alg twice. Oh well.

U2 F2 U2 B2 F D2 F L2 F R2 U2 L B' L D L2 F L' D U F

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjZAH4BJGlM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 12, 2013)

Riley said:


> I accidentally did a cycle in the wrong order (XN instead of NX), so I had to do the reverse alg twice.



I sometimes do this, then get annoyed when I remember I should have just done the wrong alg again.


----------



## Riley (May 12, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I sometimes do this, then get annoyed when I remember I should have just done the wrong alg again.



Yea, I've had the problem many times in the past. A lot of the time I will still do what you do.  But I am trying to fix it.


----------



## Mikel (May 12, 2013)

7x7 BLD: DNF

Sixth attempt

[43:00 memo, 1:18:41 total, 4 lob, 4 rob, 8 ox, 6 o+, 4 ow]

I had 4 1x5 bar centers messed up on opposite sides. I must have screwed up when shooting to Ul outer wing because the other wings that were wrong succeeded that in my memo. Other than that, I had 2 o+ centers I must have memo'd wrong or something.


----------



## etshy (May 12, 2013)

Mikel said:


> 7x7 BLD: DNF
> 
> Sixth attempt
> 
> ...



You're getting close  I hope you get it soon  
btw what do you average on 4BLD and 5BLD ?


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2013)

My retaliatory response:

DNF(17:59.04[7:54]) off by 6 obliques


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 14, 2013)

5x5x5 BLD - 12:14.73 [5:54] DNF
2 flipped corners -.-

Dennis


----------



## 5BLD (May 14, 2013)

3rd 5bld attempt 28min off by 3 wings


----------



## DrKorbin (May 14, 2013)

My retaliatory response:

[video=youtube_share;Pg9idfsQUfs]http://youtu.be/Pg9idfsQUfs[/video]


----------



## Mikel (May 14, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> My retaliatory response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh No! That is so unfortunate.


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> My retaliatory response:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My train of thought:

1. Oh my god, he's going to sub-19
2. Oh, this isn't the accomplishment thread?
3. Oh, pop.
4. Oh nooooes.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 15, 2013)

Currently on an 11 DNF streak. Don't know what has happened. The last solve I took twice as long as usual, and still DNFed.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 15, 2013)

First 5BLD that I have done in like 8-9 months: off by 5 midges. I think I did an M3 during midges. I'm pretty surprised how close I was with that long of a break.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> First 5BLD that I have done in like 8-9 months: off by 5 midges. I think I did an M3 during midges. I'm pretty surprised how close I was with that long of a break.



If you did an M3, surely you would have some centres wrong as well? If it was just 5 midges it would have been a midge error in choosing the right target or something like that.


----------



## Username (May 15, 2013)

MultiBLD: 3/6 in 40 something minutes. Memo was strong. 

Fails: 2 flipped edges
2 twisted corners
3 twisted corners which i remembered before doing placing the corners. During exec I forgot them

I did an H-perm on one of the cubes :3
I'm seriously considering becoming a BLD solver


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 15, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> If you did an M3, surely you would have some centres wrong as well? If it was just 5 midges it would have been a midge error in choosing the right target or something like that.



Well, it was 5 midges and an M. Just didn't think it needed to be mentioned.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 15, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Well, it was 5 midges and an M. Just didn't think it needed to be mentioned.



Ahh ok, my bad :| sorry.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 15, 2013)

6x6x6 BLD - DNF (1st try)
I didnt take the time, but i solved VEEEEEEERY slow, execution ~ 25 minutes.
I learned A LOT on that execution. Memo is pretty easy, no problems with that. I learned a lot about solving oblique centers. While solving, i knew that i did some mistakes so i wasnt nervous at all. I will do another one later i think.



Spoiler












Greetings, Dennis


----------



## etshy (May 15, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 6x6x6 BLD - DNF (1st try)
> I didnt take the time, but i solved VEEEEEEERY slow, execution ~ 25 minutes.
> I learned A LOT on that execution. Memo is pretty easy, no problems with that. I learned a lot about solving oblique centers. While solving, i knew that i did some mistakes so i wasnt nervous at all. I will do another one later i think.
> 
> ...



Do you use U2 also to solve obliques ?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 15, 2013)

etshy said:


> Do you use U2 also to solve obliques ?



Yes i do. Oleg (DrKorbin) helped me to find the algorithms. Thanks again.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 15, 2013)

6x6x6 BLD - DNF (2nd try)
This will take some time...

Dennis


----------



## etshy (May 16, 2013)

5BLD 1st attempt DNF(1:00:17.88)[36:16.94] , Off by 2 centers , big fail


----------



## Ickathu (May 16, 2013)

that would've been awesome to get a success on your first try.


----------



## etshy (May 16, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> that would've been awesome to get a success on your first try.



Yeah , it would have been nice  but I'm somehow happy with the result , I was so close


----------



## Cubenovice (May 16, 2013)

etshy said:


> 5BLD 1st attempt DNF(1:00:17.88)[36:16.94] , Off by 2 centers , big fail



Nah, a tiny, tiny, tiny fail.

Swapped centers are so easy to miss during memorizing


----------



## etshy (May 17, 2013)

5BLD DNF (50:25.57)[26:56.89]

I hate 5BLD 


Cubenovice said:


> Nah, a tiny, tiny, tiny fail.
> 
> lSwapped centers are so easy to miss during memorizing



the 2nd and 3rd attempts were a disaster , I wish I had it in the first time :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2013)

Third try at gigaminx. Scrambled bad enough that it's not worth photos. [4:20:06.71, 2:25:25]. At least the time is still coming down. I'm getting a little better at keeping track of centers used and finding extra cycles. Finding the pieces during memorization is definitely the hardest part.

I misoriented the puzzle somewhere, which is why it was scrambled when I was done. There were a number of blocks of pieces solved, but overall it definitely looked mostly scrambled.


----------



## Roman (May 18, 2013)

DNF(17:45.61)[8:18.45] by 2 obliques and 3 outer x-centers.
Seems like 6BLD nerding is my new hobby


----------



## uniacto (May 18, 2013)

3BLD attempt: off by 3 edges and 3 corners. I had a really solid memo, i don't know what went wrong...


----------



## Username (May 18, 2013)

Roman said:


> DNF(17:45.61)[8:18.45] by 2 obliques and 3 outer x-centers.
> Seems like 6BLD nerding is my new hobby



9BLD is more fun. You should try it!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 18, 2013)

5bld dnf 11:56 because i got annoyed at having a terriburr memory

12 minutes, not even finished memoing centres


----------



## Ollie (May 18, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 5bld dnf 11:56 because i got annoyed at having a terriburr memory
> 
> 12 minutes, not even finished memoing centres



Sentences + Journey method + practice


----------



## Username (May 19, 2013)

4BLD DNF: 10:24.43

2 opposite centers. Memoed V instead of U, and while executing I guessed i memoed wrong, but still didn't want to change it just in case. This was for the BLD race, scramble 1. 
Solve had all the possible parities. (centers, wings, corners)


E: Another DNF by 3 wings, this time 9 minutes


----------



## Username (May 19, 2013)

5BLD DNF: 29:08.99

Considering m PB is something like 45, and I've gotten sub 30 DNF's I will be getting a PB by a lot once I get another success. 

7 +-centers (no idea what happened) 2 x-centers (forgot to do them) 2 corners (twisted, idk why)

Getting close though. Wing memo was reallt slow since I messed it up and it took 5 minutes to find what was wrong, and another 5 minutes to get the right memo. 

I need to get a 6x6 to do 6BLD


----------



## Roman (May 19, 2013)

hmmmmmm




6BLD DNF(18:00.92)[8:58.30] by two obliques


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 19, 2013)

Roman said:


> hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great Roman! You get crazy fast man!
Since you do cubes up to 9x9x9 BLD, i want to ask you something:
How do you keep track of the different layers while blindfolded? Do you just have to get used to it or how do you handle that?

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Roman (May 19, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> How do you keep track of the different layers while blindfolded? Do you just have to get used to it or how do you handle that?


On 9x9: Middle layer can be found by this way (with practice, of cource): since its middle, you just have to place your hands on equal distance from both sides of the cube. 
Next to middle needs more practice, like to get used to it turning it with your eyes opened. For me it was easy. Plus, on SS middle layer turns a little bit harder than others, this is one more way to know that you turn middle instead of 4th.
Outer layer is the easiest to find, next to outer - not too far. The hardest for me was to recognize third, and I did it like that: took two layers, turn them how you need, then find next layer, and turn all 3 layers in opposite direction.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 19, 2013)

Roman said:


> ...The hardest for me was to recognize third, and I did it like that: took two layers, turn them how you need, then find next layer, and turn all 3 layers in opposite direction.



I thought about that (on the 6x6 of course). So i will try that. Thanks!

Dennis


----------



## antoineccantin (May 20, 2013)

11:32.85 4BLD DNF off by 3 wings.


----------



## DrKorbin (May 20, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Roman (May 21, 2013)

Almost 7BLD UWR... DNF(31:55.97)[15:37.09]

Damn, that really sucks. I wasn't expect even one mistake, but there are 4...


----------



## razer0901 (May 21, 2013)

Hello all,

I've been looking for a good BLD method and I hear people say Old Pochmann is good for beginner. 3OP, M2 and Freestyle are other ones I've heard of. I have tried the Old Pochmann method, I understand it and could potentially do it (after getting better at memo). But I've heard that if I really want to "speed" BLD (which I kinda want to do) I should choose a different method like M2. So what would you guys recommend? Sorry if this has been asked before.

Also, what are the methods do the WR people use? People like Marcell Endrey.

Thanks!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 21, 2013)

razer0901 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been looking for a good BLD method and I hear people say Old Pochmann is good for beginner. 3OP, M2 and Freestyle are other ones I've heard of. I have tried the Old Pochmann method, I understand it and could potentially do it (after getting better at memo). But I've heard that if I really want to "speed" BLD (which I kinda want to do) I should choose a different method like M2. So what would you guys recommend? Sorry if this has been asked before.
> 
> ...



M2 is easier to be fast with than OP
if you mean speedBLD, thats something completely different
start with OP if you want, then move to M2 later, or just start with M2 edges and OP corners, doesn't matter
fast people use BH/3style

also this belongs in the OABQT


----------



## razer0901 (May 21, 2013)

Yeah sorry I posted in the wrong thread! I noticed once I was looking if anyone answered my post in the OABQT thread only to find in in here. Thanks for the quick reply and again I'm sorry.


----------



## Username (May 21, 2013)

MultiBLD: 4/6

1 cube was off by a 3-cycle of edges that I forgot, other was 2 flipped edges and 2 2-swaps of corners

Time: 30 minutes (+- 15 seconds)


----------



## Iggy (May 21, 2013)

Username said:


> MultiBLD: 4/6
> 
> 1 cube was off by a 3-cycle of edges that I forgot, other was 2 flipped edges and 2 2-swaps of corners
> 
> Time: 30 minutes (+- 15 seconds)



Nice. I should really get back to multi lol.


----------



## Username (May 21, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Nice. I should really get back to multi lol.



Thanks! I was hoping for a better result, but I guess I have to try this again soon.


----------



## andi25 (May 21, 2013)

5x5 BLD third try: 48:11.78[30:43.98] off by two flipped middle edges 



Spoiler


----------



## etshy (May 21, 2013)

andi25 said:


> 5x5 BLD third try: 48:11.78[30:43.98] off by two flipped middle edges
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know this feeling  
My first attempt was off by 2+ centers , keep trying , you will get it very soon I'm sure , Good luck


----------



## nccube (May 21, 2013)

4/8 in 41 minutes.
2 cubes were 2 flipped edges off, 1 was 2 flipped edges and 2 twisted corners and one was missing the corners, because I had completely forgotten them.
However, I'm still happy because this has been faster than my 7/7, which probably means that I'm getting more confident while I memorise, and I don't really have to review as much as I had to when I started doing multi seriously. I hope to get the NR at my next competition.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 21, 2013)

Roman and Oleg, you pwn!
I am looking forward to some incredible results in the future!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Roman (May 22, 2013)

Daaaaaaaaaaaamn!

7BLD DNF by TWO t-centers


----------



## Username (May 22, 2013)

5BLD: DNF 25 minutes

6 centers....

Time is 20 minutes faster than PB, that's what all my times have been recently. 

I decided to use center comms instead of U2

I can't wait to get a success again. My current PB sill be smashed


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 22, 2013)

6x6x6 BLD - DNF - 4th try

Memorization on Saturday and solving just 10 minutes ago 



Spoiler












Greetings, Dennis


----------



## etshy (May 22, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> 6x6x6 BLD - DNF - 4th try
> 
> Memorization on Saturday and solving just 10 minutes ago
> 
> ...



You're getting closer  I hope you get it soon , Good Luck Dennis 
I figured out all algs for obliques using U2  and my shengshou 6x6 is on its way to me , I will give it a try in 2 weeks I guess


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 23, 2013)

5th 4BLD Attempt, first one since Harvard. Still no success:
13.18.49
r2 R D2 f' u L2 r' F' D2 u2 B D' r2 U D' F' D2 u B2 R' D2 F u R2 U B2 R2 u2 L2 R' B R2 L D2 F' L F' R L' F'
http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p701/colinb203/4BLDPic2_zpsa65f3247.jpg


----------



## Iggy (May 23, 2013)

4/5 multi in 12:58. Gave up before the last cube since I couldn't remember memo. Would've been 5/5 if I remembered the memo. :fp I suck.


----------



## PianoCube (May 24, 2013)

First 5BLD attempt: DNF(1:01:15.77)[39:11.22]

3 +-centers, 3 wings and 3 midges. Not bad considered I have a 1/10 accuracy in 4BLD 

The amount of targets 'n stuff (If my memo was right):
21x/18+/22w/12m/6''c
Wings was just one long cycle 

I want to get a success by the end of the summer.


----------



## andi25 (May 24, 2013)

5x5 BLD 4. try: DNF (42:45.90[25:30.04] )

3 midges, 3 wings

but 6 min faster than last attempt...


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2013)

9:11.71 4BLD DNF, off by TWO centers. :fp


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 24, 2013)

10/13 43:35 (29:59), corner 3-cyc, edge 3-cyc, 2 twisted corners.

Counting it as a failure since any more solved cubes would have been pb, but I'm (mostly) happy with the attempt. Realised I was being silly last time I tried reviewing after every few cubes and rejected it, doing it sensibly now and memo felt a lot more comfortable. At that pace I could manage 17 in an hour, and I was considering trying 17 at next comp, plus I lost some time for silly things.


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2013)

8:58.76 4BLD DNF, off by 2 centers (again). I think I memorised wrongly.


----------



## Username (May 25, 2013)

8:31.35 4BLD DNF by 2 centers

Would've been PB


----------



## Iggy (May 25, 2013)

7:05.52 4BLD DNF. Epic fail.


----------



## Ollie (May 25, 2013)

Why am I so bad at multi?

10/18 36:43.04[23:40]

*one flipped edge
*one twisted corner
*one corner cycle x2
*one edge cycle x2
*two a mess because the cube slipped and misaligned completely :fp


----------



## Username (May 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Why am I so bad at multi?
> 
> 10/18 36:43.04[23:40]
> 
> ...



A bit of practice, and you will be really good. Don't give up! You are one of my main inspirations in BLD!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 26, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Why am I so bad at multi?
> 
> 10/18 36:43.04[23:40]
> 
> ...



Thats great! Only the result is ****. But the times are niiice.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Iggy (May 26, 2013)

Finally did another 5BLD attempt, almost 2 months after my first attempt.  It was a DNF in about 24:01. Off by 10 X-centers, 3 corners, 3 edges and 4 wings. :/ Time was a lot faster than my first attempt though.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 26, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Finally did another 5BLD attempt, almost 2 months after my first attempt.  It was a DNF in about 24:01. Off by 10 X-centers, 3 corners, 3 edges and 4 wings. :/ Time was a lot faster than my first attempt though.



Have you gotten it yet?


----------



## Iggy (May 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Have you gotten it yet?



Not yet. I'm hoping to get it sometime soon. The problem with me is that I'm too lazy to do big BLD attempts.


----------



## Username (May 26, 2013)

5/7 MultiBLD

One cube was off by 2 flipped edges, one by a corner 3-cycle. Time was abut 38 minutes, so slow compared to my 6/6


----------



## etshy (May 26, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Not yet. I'm hoping to get it sometime soon. The problem with me is that I'm too lazy to do big BLD attempts.



I hope you get it soon  good luck


----------



## Iggy (May 26, 2013)

etshy said:


> I hope you get it soon  good luck



Thanks.


----------



## andi25 (May 26, 2013)

seventh try 5x5 BLD: DNF 41:46.91[24:25.10] off by 6 Corners -.-

still no success


----------



## Username (May 26, 2013)

andi25 said:


> seventh try 5x5 BLD: DNF 41:46.91[24:25.10] off by 6 Corners -.-
> 
> still no success



You'll get it soon!


----------



## andi25 (May 26, 2013)

Username said:


> You'll get it soon!



Thx, I hope so !


----------



## cc9tough (May 26, 2013)

Second attempt at multi BLD 0/2 (20:01)
First cube was off by two twisted corners second was off by three edges.
Maybe I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 27, 2013)

4BLD fail.

13:50.12 DNF by 2 wings

had about 10:50 memo, which about 6-7 minutes of it was centers. I had some weird thing were it would never work, but it ended up working.
Happy about the 3 minute execution time though. Pretty fast considering it's with U2/OP/r2


----------



## Skullush (May 27, 2013)

5:07 4BLD DNF, off by some wings and a couple of centers, I'm getting that error a lot now and it's probably because I'm trying to do advanced r2. No idea what happened. Fastest attempt by far though
Scramble was nice, 13/24/8


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 28, 2013)

5BLD 11:18.56 (6:05.28). Really nice scramble, my fastest attempt by far, messed up a couple of algs I think but I couldn't even figure out how it was possible to end up with what I had at the end. Gonna practice tracing/executing cycles tomorrow, I clearly need to work on my technique.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 28, 2013)

8:52.49 4BLD DNF off by 3 corners, 2 centers, and 2 wings. First ever sub-11 attempt


----------



## ben1996123 (May 28, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 5BLD 11:18.56 (6:05.28). Really nice scramble, my fastest attempt by far, messed up a couple of algs I think but I couldn't even figure out how it was possible to end up with what I had at the end. Gonna practice tracing/executing cycles tomorrow, I clearly need to work on my technique.



what did you have at the end?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 28, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> what did you have at the end?



Weird stuff. I know I was off by an M' somewhere, but iirc I also had a flipped edge (not flipped at the start), a twisted edge 3-cycle, a 5-cycle of corners (all oriented), 10 wing 2-cycles, and obviously I don't know the centre cycles. Corners and edges were both really easy though.


----------



## Sakoleg (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Iggy (May 28, 2013)

3rd 5BLD attempt: DNF, off by TWO +centers.


----------



## Username (May 28, 2013)

4BLD DNF: 3 centers

Time was 8:03

I'm annoyed.


----------



## Riley (May 28, 2013)

Well this is not pleasant:

Average of 12: DNF
1. 32.22 D' F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 F' D L F' D B U' L2 
2. (30.50) R B U B R B' R2 U B D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 R L B2 U2 
3. 43.86 D R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 D L' F' R B2 F' D R' 
4. 31.61 U2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D L2 F' L2 B F' U B' F2 D2 R F 
5. 32.35 D2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 D2 B U' R B D2 L D2 U' F D' 
6. 33.04 F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R U R' B2 U2 F D' B2 L2 R 
7. (DNF(47.10)) R U2 D F B L' D' B U B' L2 B2 U B2 U D F2 B2 D' F2 D 
8. 32.78 F L2 D2 F D2 F D2 B' L2 B' L2 R U' R F' L2 U B' F U2 
9. 44.24 F2 R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' F U R' B D' L2 U B R' 
10. 36.56 D2 B D' L U' B U B2 D L' U2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' 
11. 31.97 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 B' U L2 F' D B L' R B 
12. DNF(29.65) F' B2 U' B2 R' L2 B2 L' F D2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 B' U2 D2 F' 

The 29.65 DNF was off by 3 edges, I did a letter pair wrong or something. At least I got a 32.06 avg5 PB with the first 5 solves. If the last solve wasn't a DNF, the average would have been 34.91.


----------



## A Leman (May 28, 2013)

Riley said:


> Well this is not pleasant:
> 
> The 29.65 DNF was off by 3 edges, I did a letter pair wrong or something. At least I got a 32.06 avg5 PB with the first 5 solves. If the last solve wasn't a DNF, the average would have been 34.91.



Those are great times! and almost avg12. I can't really feel the failure in that.:tu


----------



## Riley (May 28, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Those are great times! and almost avg12. I can't really feel the failure in that.:tu



Thanks. I just wish it WAS an avg12...


----------



## Ickathu (May 29, 2013)

First 4BLD in a while, 5th attempt ever:
weekly competition 2013-22, first scramble:
I thought it felt really easy. My memo felt great, I thought that this was going to be one of my closest 4bld solves even if I didn't solve it, though I was pretty sure I'd get it.

off by 5 centers, 16 wings, and 8 corners.

Blergh. Not even close.
29:18.73[17:55.17]


----------



## Iggy (May 29, 2013)

7:49.43 4BLD DNF off by 2 centers. Executed a center cycle wrongly.


----------



## A Leman (May 31, 2013)

MegaBLD DNF by two edge 2cycles :fp. Don't know what happened so I'll blame execution.


----------



## Cubo largo (May 31, 2013)

Old Pochmann DNF generating the M2 parity! :confused:


----------



## Iggy (May 31, 2013)

7:56.05 4BLD DNF, off by 5 centers. Damn I suck so much at centers...

Edit: 6:08.87 DNF, off by a lot. :fp I think I messed up edge execution.

Edit 2: 7:05.49 DNF. :fp


----------



## PianoCube (May 31, 2013)

Multi BLD: 3/3 22:51.15

The first fail was that when I memoed the edges on the 2nd cube, I skipped the first letter and started with "BC DE..." instead of "AB CD...", so I had to redo most of that memo. The 2nd fail was that I wasted AT LEAST 2-3 minutes recalling the first image of one of the cubes. I'm quite sure it could have been sub 18 

The accomplishment was that I used one easy corner comm on each cube. One of them was F' [R U2 R';D'] F.


----------



## Skullush (May 31, 2013)

I was trying to get an average of 12 for 4BLD
I had done 10 attempts and 9 of them were successful, so I needed two more successes in a row for an average of 12
During the 11th attempt, I accidentally dropped my cube on the floor, and through it slipping out of my hands and my trying to frantically pick it back up, I had made a couple of turns. Resulting in a DNF :fp

Maybe I'll try another day.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 31, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> Multi BLD: 3/3 22:51.15
> 
> The first fail was that when I memoed the edges on the 2nd cube, I skipped the first letter and started with "BC DE..." instead of "AB CD...", so I had to redo most of that memo. The 2nd fail was that I wasted AT LEAST 2-3 minutes recalling the first image of one of the cubes. I'm quite sure it could have been sub 18
> 
> The accomplishment was that I used one easy corner comm on each cube. One of them was F' [R U2 R''] F.



Lol. Not familiar with smilie face moves.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 1, 2013)

Did I ever tell you what centers group I hate most in 9x9?


----------



## etshy (Jun 1, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Did I ever tell you what centers group I hate most in 9x9?



that was so close  Good luck in your next attempt


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 1, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Did I ever tell you what centers group I hate most in 9x9?



It looks solved to me...


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Jun 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> It looks solved to me...



He was off by 1 red and 1 orange center.


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 3, 2013)

Well fuk...

4BLD
DNF(6:27.58)[2:30.95] R B2 f' F r2 u U2 R2 r' D' f2 L' f2 R2 u L2 r F2 f2 u F2 U' F U' u B' f F' L2 F' U r' B2 U' B F' r' D' f2 r' 

DNF by 3 centers, because I shot to M instead of N

:fp


----------



## Username (Jun 3, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> Well fuk...
> 
> 4BLD
> DNF(6:27.58)[2:30.95] R B2 f' F r2 u U2 R2 r' D' f2 L' f2 R2 u L2 r F2 f2 u F2 U' F U' u B' f F' L2 F' U r' B2 U' B F' r' D' f2 r'
> ...



Aaww... You're getting close! I haven't done a single attempt in 2 weeks (read below)

My personal failure: Starting to feel meh about BLD


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm trying to do at least 2 every day + some 3bld solves


----------



## Username (Jun 3, 2013)

5BLD DNF at 20 minutes
Cube fell out of hand, everything so far was solved, and my memo was accurate. Old PB is 45 minutes..... This makes me feel evern more meh about BLD............ösamnglkjnsödk

I need inspiration to comtinue BLD, set a goal or something. Any Ideas?


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 3, 2013)

Username said:


> 5BLD DNF at 20 minutes
> Cube fell out of hand, everything so far was solved, and my memo was accurate. Old PB is 45 minutes..... This makes me feel evern more meh about BLD............ösamnglkjnsödk
> 
> I need inspiration to comtinue BLD, set a goal or something. Any Ideas?



sub-6 4BLD gogogo 
learn comms for corners (comms are fun to think of) then do sub-1 3BLD


----------



## Username (Jun 3, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> sub-6 4BLD gogogo
> learn comms for corners (comms are fun to think of) then do sub-1 3BLD



That 4bld thing will probably never happen to me, and I already have a sub 1 single. Something bigger and more long term would be cool


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 3, 2013)

MBLD 6/17 1:12.44 (39:29). Kinda awful, though still good experience. 2 with twisted corners, one which I think was an execution mistake, 4 on which I simply couldn't remember parts of the memo (going to tweak my system to review a little more), and 4 where I picked up after 3 of the cubes with recall problems, but somehow did it wrong and executed on the wrong cubes :/. Was also more tired than I thought I was, which didn't help. I'll try 15 again soon and it should go a lot better than this.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 3, 2013)

Username said:


> That 4bld thing will probably never happen to me, *and I already have a sub 1 single.* Something bigger and more long term would be cool



wat


----------



## Username (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't I just get another 5BLD success? 

DNF 25 minutes by 4 +centers.......

This is getting really annoying.




antoineccantin said:


> wat



What? What's so weird about a sub 1 3BLD?


----------



## mycube (Jun 4, 2013)

2/4 in 12:01. memo for the first 3 cubes was about 6 minutes, which is absolutely great!
one cube with 2 flipped corner (didn't saw the flipped corner in the scramble) and on the other i memoed a wrong edge cycle

best time for 4 cubes. hopefully I will someday success 4/4 in such a time


----------



## Username (Jun 6, 2013)

What a waste of an hour

4/8 in 56 minutes
Memo was really strong (I thought)

I'm annoyed.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 6, 2013)

First ever 5BLD attempt.
DNF by four x-centers, a bunch of wings, and all corners
Took about 40 minutes :/


----------



## kp (Jun 6, 2013)

That feeling when you finish blindsolving and realize you started in the wrong orientation. :fp


----------



## A Leman (Jun 6, 2013)

345BLD relay DNF by a wings 2 cycle on the 5x5 :fp


----------



## mande (Jun 6, 2013)

7x7 BLD DNF [2:02:58(1:08:55)]

Scramble from this weekly.
I never shouldve tried this before a 6BLD :/
Lesson learned...I need to get the hang of which layer is where. This is like only the second time im using a 7x7.
I had lots of problems with the slice moves even though I went really slow. Needless to say, the ending orientation was not what i started with.
Lots of the outer wings were solved, but the inner part was completely scrambled.

EDIT: 6x6 BLD DNF [1:05:14(36:36)]

Weekly scramble again...at least this was better than the 7x7 attempt.
4 obliques were off, and centers were in the wrong places (looks like I undid a setup involving the inner slices wrong most probably during the wings)...because of this a couple of wings were off too
Much more satisfactory than the 7x7 attempt, did not have too many problems with the slices this time


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

4x4 MultiBLD: 1/2

First cube was solved
2nd cube off by 3 wings -.-

Time: 24:21.10

First attempt  Still really annoying, even though I didn't expect anything


----------



## A Leman (Jun 7, 2013)

3 more 345BLD relay DNF's. This is getting frustrating.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 8, 2013)

5BLD DNF, 2nd attempt, 3 centers lol


----------



## etshy (Jun 8, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> View attachment 2904
> 5BLD DNF, 2nd attempt, 3 centers lol



You're close , good luck


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 9, 2013)

4x4 2:46.40[1:17.34], 2 twisted corners


----------



## Iggy (Jun 10, 2013)

6:26.70 4BLD DNF, 3rd sub 7 attempt. Messed up execution somehow.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 10, 2013)

4/9, at least 3 execution mistakes I think (edge+corner 4-cycles on 2, 2x2-cycles on another). Going to practice executing more carefully. Also a terrible time since I had to correct some memo then became a little confused on recalling for that cube, ~33 mins (~22 mins).


----------



## Ollie (Jun 10, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 4/9, at least 3 execution mistakes I think (edge+corner 4-cycles on 2, 2x2-cycles on another). Going to practice executing more carefully. Also a terrible time since I had to correct some memo then became a little confused on recalling for that cube, ~33 mins (~22 mins).



Tuborg, please


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 11, 2013)

6:08.01, 5 edges


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2013)

58.42 3BLD DNF by 3 edges 

First sub-1 attempt.


----------



## mycube (Jun 14, 2013)

4/6 in 22:29 because of swapped cornermemo of the two unsolved cubes -.-


----------



## Roman (Jun 15, 2013)

6BLD DNF 18:27.00[8:53.70] BY TWO FLIPPED CORNERS


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2013)

chj¡¡¡¡!!!!111

That sucks though


----------



## A Leman (Jun 15, 2013)

7BLD DNF(1:04:56.29) by 3 outer X-centers! I didn't figure out what the mistake was.


----------



## Username (Jun 15, 2013)

5BLD DNF 20 minutes (fastest attempt so far)

10 +centers lol


----------



## Riley (Jun 16, 2013)

5BLD off by 3 + centers. >.< Still no success.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2013)

Roman said:


> 6BLD DNF 18:27.00[8:53.70] BY TWO FLIPPED CORNERS



Wow, so close. Must seem awfully relaxing for you doing a mere tiny little 6x6x6 these days - you might as well go for an avg 10/12.

In one sitting.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 16, 2013)

9:35.63 4BLD DNF because I forgot the the clay was very high quality 
(two centers)

It would have gotten me my first even avg5.


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 9:35.63 4BLD DNF because I forgot the the clay was very high quality



Took me a while to understand what you meant  Started thinking about jackvalefilms nonsense prank 



antoineccantin said:


> It would have gotten me my first even avg5.



I couldn't even think about going for an average of 5 in bigBLD


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 16, 2013)

Username said:


> Took me a while to understand what you meant  Started thinking about jackvalefilms nonsense prank
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even think about going for an average of 5 in bigBLD



Somehow, my 4BLD recent success rate is much better than my 3BLD success rate...


----------



## Iggy (Jun 16, 2013)

5:49.14 4BLD DNF, off by 2 twisted corners. Fastest attempt so far.


----------



## Riley (Jun 16, 2013)

5BLD DNF again, by 5 + centers and 3 x centers. At least these recent DNF's are _close._

Edit: 5:34.88 4BLD DNF by 3 wings.


----------



## mycube (Jun 17, 2013)

It don't feel like it is a fail because i am kind of happy with the result:
7/10 in 51:33.14
did a cycle in the wrong direction, 2 flipped edges and 4 flipped corners 
soon I'll have the 10/10!


----------



## Iggy (Jun 17, 2013)

5:53.70 4BLD DNF, off by a center cycle. Kinda rushed through the whole solve and probably did something wrong during center execution. Oh well, 2nd sub 6 attempt.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 17, 2013)

1:28.06 3BLD Off by 4 flipped edges  I think I did the 2 flip alg on the wrong orientation. Reallllly easy scramble. I still don't have a sub 2 single lol

U' F U R' F R2 L B' L B2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2


----------



## Riley (Jun 17, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 1:28.06 3BLD Off by 4 flipped edges  I think I did the 2 flip alg on the wrong orientation. Reallllly easy scramble. I still don't have a sub 2 single lol
> 
> U' F U R' F R2 L B' L B2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2



The scramble starts with 4 flipped edges though. I flipped 1 pair of them and didn't notice there was another! But nice try, I look forward to you getting fast at BLD. 

Edit: Oh wait. I just realized that my different orientation and solving method could have left me with my buffer (orange-white) staying as flipped, where as for you, it could have not. Never mind.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2013)

0/4 multi BLD in 16:41.44

I was starting to consider myself pretty good at blindfold solving, but I'm not quite sure now...
So bad the weekly comp isn't even letting me submit it 

edit: 4BLD off by soo much. Since memo was crap, I decided to solve edges with full comms. I'm pretty sure that I had messed up centers because I didn't even get corners, and I got one or two wings.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 18, 2013)

Not sure how I DNFed this with a 3:08.68 (off by three random wings)

u' L' r' U R2 r' D' F' r2 B R2 r2 U' D' R F2 R2 L' f' B' L2 D2 L2 u F2 u R' f' D' U L u2 D B' U2 f' F2 R f2 B2



Spoiler



z [memo]

4 solved corners. Since my corner buffer is ULF I had one corner target and two easy-to-solve twisted corners.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 18, 2013)

Riley said:


> The scramble starts with 4 flipped edges though. I flipped 1 pair of them and didn't notice there was another! But nice try, I look forward to you getting fast at BLD.
> 
> Edit: Oh wait. I just realized that my different orientation and solving method could have left me with my buffer (orange-white) staying as flipped, where as for you, it could have not. Never mind.



Thanks  This solve was just a really lucky and easy solve for me. I'm averaging around 2:30 with lots of fail sub 2 attempts. And yeah, we have different orientation. Mine is yellow on top, blue on front.


----------



## HEART (Jun 18, 2013)

5BLD dnf : 20:19.16

2 MIDGES. WHY. I've done 5bld before, but never timed it, I've been trying to get one and this is the closest timed solve i've had  I even got the centers, which wasn't much to work with, I only had 4 X-centers solved.

I don't even know what happened, my UL and DF midges where flipped.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Roman (Jun 19, 2013)

it sucks.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2013)

5:55.96[2:35] and 6:01.99[2:38] - undoing of one set of center set-ups incorrectly on both. Otherwise memo was correct and execution was spot on with no pauses.

Time to switch to fixed buffers.


----------



## Julian (Jun 19, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Spoiler


Ah, sorry man. That does suck. I know how it feels to just miss an official 5BLD


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 20, 2013)

59.17 3BLD off by 3 edges 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVneOk1Nqxo


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 20, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 59.17 3BLD off by 3 edges
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVneOk1Nqxo



What method for corners did you use there?

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 20, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> What method for corners did you use there?
> 
> Thanks, Dennis



Old Pochmann.

Greetings, Antoine.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 20, 2013)

BLD solve with 23s memo. Messed up a Y-perm :fp


----------



## Julian (Jun 20, 2013)

5:56.03+ 4bld off by 4 wings


----------



## Iggy (Jun 20, 2013)

5BLD 4th attempt: DNF. Gave up during execution after I realised I memoed wrongly.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 20, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 5BLD 4th attempt: DNF. Gave up during execution after I realised I memoed wrongly.



Eugh, that sucks! But you'll get it


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 21, 2013)

Julian said:


> 5:56.03+ 4bld off by 4 wings



Wow, very nice! What's your memo order?


----------



## Julian (Jun 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, very nice! What's your memo order?


centers, wings, corners


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 21, 2013)

Julian said:


> centers, wings, corners



But doesn't your Y-perm twist centers?


----------



## Julian (Jun 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> But doesn't your Y-perm twist centers?


Yup, I offset before and after.


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 21, 2013)

dropped my cube while BLDing for the first time


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 21, 2013)

Julian said:


> Yup, I offset before and after.



What exactly do you mean by that?


----------



## Julian (Jun 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What exactly do you mean by that?


7 corner targets -> U' to put centers how I memo'd them, execute centers, U, execute wings


----------



## Ollie (Jun 21, 2013)

Julian said:


> 7 corner targets -> U' to put centers how I memo'd them, execute centers, U, execute wings


 = :tu

Dan explains how to do it


----------



## Iggy (Jun 22, 2013)

6th 5BLD attempt: DNF in 16:33. A huge mess.
Edit: 7th attempt: DNF in 19:44. Off by some centers.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 23, 2013)

3BLD 2:58 with two flipped edges. Would have been a PB by 27 seconds. On the other hand, I've been practising sighted corner comms and have been getting fairly successful at figuring out ones that work, even if they're not optimal.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 23, 2013)

5BLD DNF in 15:52.42, off by 5 centers. Really easy scramble, I thought I would've had this one. 

Edit: 5:34.79 4BLD DNF, off by 2 centers.


----------



## Riley (Jun 24, 2013)

24.25, 27.78, 33.45, 36.23, DNF(28.22)

The 28 would have been a solve, but I forgot to undo ONE move. Then it would have been a 29.82 avg5. The 24.25 is a PB though.


----------



## mande (Jun 25, 2013)

Multi: 2/9 in 38:05.96[22:16.65] = DNF

Apparently I've forgotten how to fix parity when I use OP 
3 cubes were DNF because of a wrong parity fix. DNF's were: a 3 corner cycle, orientation messed up, fairly messed up, forgot corners. Fail.
Even the time wasn't upto my expectations. I'll probably practice 5 cubes some more till I get sub 15 (I hope I get there ultimately)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 25, 2013)

30:45.52 5BLD off by about 4 of each piece type. Not sure what happened...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 30:45.52 5BLD off by about 4 of each piece type. Not sure what happened...



When this happens I often suspect a single turn missed somewhere. That gives you a maximum of 4 + centers wrong, 4 X centers wrong, 4 middle edges wrong, 4 corners wrong, and 8 wings wrong.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 25, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> When this happens I often suspect a single turn missed somewhere. That gives you a maximum of 4 + centers wrong, 4 X centers wrong, 4 middle edges wrong, 4 corners wrong, and 8 wings wrong.



I'm pretty sure that's exactly what I had wrong. I guess I missed a turn then.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I'm pretty sure that's exactly what I had wrong. I guess I missed a turn then.



It's funny how some very good attempts can look really awful. Even worse is when you misorient the puzzle in the middle of the solve. Which is why gigaminx is so overwhelmingly frustrating.


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

5BLD 24 minutes DNF by 6 +centers

ON VIDEO  Not sure if I should upload. What do you think?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 26, 2013)

Username said:


> 5BLD 24 minutes DNF by 6 +centers
> 
> ON VIDEO  Not sure if I should upload. What do you think?



Wait for a success. Thats much better. If you upload it anyway, pleae dont upload it on the video gallery like some other people do, just post it here then. Thats much better because it is where it belongs. 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Username (Jun 26, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Wait for a success. Thats much better. If you upload it anyway, pleae dont upload it on the video gallery like some other people do, just post it here then. Thats much better because it is where it belongs.
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



I decided not to upload it, but the result can be see in my 4BLD success (the cube is in the background)


----------



## Iggy (Jun 26, 2013)

39.68 3BLD DNF, did a corner cycle wrongly. 

Edit: 38.58 DNF off by an edge cycle


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 26, 2013)

49.57 3BLD DNF because I did C instead of K :fp

Audio can be stupid sometimes...

Would have been my first sub-50 and PB by 8 seconds (and first sub-NR).

22 second memo if I remember correctly.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 27, 2013)

First 4BLD Attempt:

Off by 11 wings.

Memo: 25:00
Execution: 6:12.83

Hmm...Not too bad I guess. Clearly all memo mistakes. I had 22 wings memorized, one solved...but something didn't go right...I probably should have recorded it so I could tell...


----------



## Username (Jun 27, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> 6:23.20 4BLD
> 
> Tried some faster solves with less times going over the memo... First 4 DNFs and then this



Was it a DNF? This is the failures thread


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 27, 2013)

Username said:


> Was it a DNF? This is the failures thread



oops, wrong thread then


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh, what a f**king ********... 

First 5BLD attempt: DNF BY TWO FREAKING X-CENTERS. Time was 24:40


----------



## Username (Jun 27, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> Oh, what a f**king ********...
> 
> First 5BLD attempt: DNF BY TWO FREAKING X-CENTERS. Time was 24:40



That sucks  Soon you'll get it and pass me. For sure.


----------



## Username (Jun 28, 2013)

MultiBLD: 3/8

HORRIBLE... nuff said


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> Oh, what a f**king ********...
> 
> First 5BLD attempt: DNF BY TWO FREAKING X-CENTERS. Time was 24:40



One of my first attempts was like that as well. You'll get it soon for sure.  (And hopefully I will  )


----------



## mande (Jun 28, 2013)

Multi: 6/13 in 59:05.11[38:54.27]
First 13 scrambles of this weekly.
Messed up 3 J perms (ugh), 2 cubes off by 4 corners, and 2 off by 3 corners.

My recent multi practice results have been 3/5, 2/9, 3/5, 3/5 and 6/13


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2013)

8th 5BLD attempt: DNF in 15:12. Off by 2 midges, 3 corners and a few centers. :/


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 28, 2013)

mande said:


> My recent multi practice results have been 3/5, 2/9, 3/5, 3/5 and 6/13



Maybe you should work on your mistakes (so work on your accuracy this way) first, before you do big attempts like that.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## mande (Jun 28, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Maybe you should work on your mistakes (so work on your accuracy this way) first, before you do big attempts like that.
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



Yeah, that's what I'm going to do. Will practice 5 cubes for a week...I'm planning to attempt at least 13 in my next comp though (July 19-21)


----------



## Roman (Jun 28, 2013)

6x6 bld 16:47.83[7:45] by 6x centers and 6 obliques. Also, there was an execution problem, so total time could be ~1 minute faster.
It means that sub-15 in 6bld is hard, but not impossible for me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 28, 2013)

Roman said:


> 6x6 bld 16:47.83[7:45] by 6x centers and 6 obliques. Also, there was an execution problem, so total time could be ~1 minute faster.
> It means that sub-15 in 6bld is hard, but not impossible for me.



wao


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 28, 2013)

10:40 (6:13) 5BLD. Recalled an image correctly with a K, but then somehow executed R instead, so off by 3 wings. Nice centers (16/16 in Noah metrics), would have been faster (maybe sub-10) but yet again I traced wings wrong and had to fix it :/. Sub-10 success should be coming soon.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2013)

5:31.33 4BLD DNF, off by 3 centers and 2 edges.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 10:40 (6:13) 5BLD. Recalled an image correctly with a K, but then somehow executed R instead, so off by 3 wings. Nice centers (16/16 in Noah metrics), would have been faster (maybe sub-10) but yet again I traced wings wrong and had to fix it :/. Sub-10 success should be coming soon.



You have the execution speed worthy of a sub-8/9 5BLDer. Please sort out memo! And you'll be sub-10, easily.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 29, 2013)

Ollie said:


> You have the execution speed worthy of a sub-8/9 5BLDer. Please sort out memo! And you'll be sub-10, easily.



That's because I find comms easy now, and I'm getting better at think-ahead. Memo still seems to be getting faster and more comfortable, though my official results for all events should make it clear that I can't think quickly enough to be really fast. I've been practicing recently on 3x3 solving edges first, fixing any mistakes, then doing corners, all using audio memo, and trying to work on processing everything faster. It seems to have helped a little so far and I think it's good practice. What do other people do to work on thinking faster?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> What do other people do to work on thinking faster?



I'm not other people...sorry.  But it has (to throw in a cliche with the accent e, been all down to practice.) I've never 'pushed' 5BLD memo or execution - as long as my algs/memo has become more efficient as time as has gone on, everything else as improved proportionately, without any need to strain (this probably isn't the case for 3BLD  )


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 29, 2013)

3BLD ~2:38, would have been PB by almost a minute, but was off by a 3 cycle of edges. Really comfortable (if not quick) with sighted corner comms now though.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2013)

Roman said:


> 6x6 bld 16:47.83[7:45] by 6x centers and 6 obliques. Also, there was an execution problem, so total time could be ~1 minute faster.
> It means that sub-15 in 6bld is hard, but not impossible for me.



me too bro

edit: 5:35.35 dnf by two +-centers. But at least I know how to sub-6.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 29, 2013)

Bah. Today has been frustrating.

7/8 28:08.47 (19:51.16). Slow memo due to silly things, main problem was a cube trolling me. It sometimes stops turning smoothly for a second, completely threw me off an alg and I think it would have been 8/8. The cube at fault has been relubed and firmly told to behave.

7BLD 56:29.60 (35:18.46). 3 wings. I recalled correctly but somehow got confused and executed EU instead of GU.

Aargh.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 29, 2013)

I attempt 4 cubes and I get 4/4
Then I attempt 4 cubes again and get 4/4 again
Then I attempt 5 cubes and get 1/5


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 30, 2013)

5BLD DNF 31:24.55[~22]

off by 5 midges and 3 X-centers 
It also had a pop during corners.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jun 30, 2013)

2:51 official DNF off by one extra turn during my second to last edge


----------



## Roman (Jul 1, 2013)

6BLD 18:16.27 (successful)
UWR is 18:16.10
Fail.
There was a 1:50 minutes long pause during execution (forgot 1 word) -____-


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jul 1, 2013)

Roman said:


> 6BLD 18:16.27 (successful)
> UWR is 18:16.10
> Fail.
> There was a 1:50 minutes long pause during execution (forgot 1 word) -____-



That sucks balls!

Dennis


----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Iggy (Jul 2, 2013)

Ouch, that must've hurt.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 2, 2013)

28:37 5BLD off by 5 wings and 2 midges


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 2, 2013)

8:37.39 4BLD off by 2 Centers, 3 Corners and 3 wings.

Memo was about 6:12, so wat 2:15 execution with U2/OP/r2


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 3, 2013)

6:53.xx 4BLD fail by a bunch of pieces. (a few centers, 3 corners and a few wings). Still not sure what happened.

Might upload if you want.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 3, 2013)

waaaaaattttt

4:45.28 4BLD DNF, off by quite a lot. Probably messed up something during execution. Insanely fast time though, with 2:10 memo.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> I attempt 4 cubes and I get 4/4
> Then I attempt 4 cubes again and get 4/4 again
> Then I attempt 5 cubes and get 1/5



Well obviously you do better with multiples of 4.

Go for 8.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 4, 2013)

I really don't get it. 
5BLD off by 6 corners, 7 midges and 14 wings. Any ideas?


----------



## Username (Jul 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I really don't get it.
> 5BLD off by 6 corners, 7 midges and 14 wings. Any ideas?



Failed Y-perm? (If you did corners first

Because the centers might not get effected, but there are 14 wings around 7 Midges.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I really don't get it.
> 5BLD off by 6 corners, 7 midges and 14 wings. Any ideas?



Did you try to scramble again?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 4, 2013)

Username said:


> Failed Y-perm? (If you did corners first
> 
> Because the centers might not get effected, but there are 14 wings around 7 Midges.



No, I do centers first.



DrKorbin said:


> Did you try to scramble again?



Yeah, it seems I messed up the scramble 

I think I probably messed up an alg, because at the start I had 2 twisted corners, and at the end they were unsolved.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm almost certain that this could have been a 15:xx.xx world record. :'( Excuse the profanities.



Spoiler



1. Pop occurred at 12:49 as I was approaching the end of centers.
2. Both sets of wings were 22 targets in one cycle with one piece solved = absolutely perfect.
3. centers + 50s per set + corner parity 1:50 = *15:xx.xx*


----------



## Username (Jul 4, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I really don't get it.
> 5BLD off by 6 corners, 7 midges and 14 wings. Any ideas?



2 gen moves the amount of pieces you describe


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 4, 2013)

If those fighting over the 6BLD UWR could use better cubes or turn more carefully, that would be great. I realise that good 6x6s pretty much don't exist but there are too many pops happening here.


----------



## etshy (Jul 4, 2013)

1st MegaBLD attempt (DNF) untimed , off by a lot , this is gonna take a while


----------



## Roman (Jul 5, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'm almost certain that this could have been a 15:xx.xx world record. :'( Excuse the profanities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





On the one hand, you pleased me (I mean the fact you are close to new UWR), because finally I will have a motivation to decrease my 6BLD time. On the other hand, that's freaking scary


----------



## Ollie (Jul 5, 2013)

Roman said:


> On the one hand, you pleased me (I mean the fact you are close to new UWR), because finally I will have a motivation to decrease my 6BLD time. On the other hand, that's freaking scary



You're safe for now...


----------



## Dogacel (Jul 5, 2013)

yes, I forget to turn a corner Clockwise, in 3x3. I turn it Anti Clockwise  That could be mine 3rd blind solve


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 5, 2013)

4BLD 12:42.11 (4:50)
This would've beaten my old PB by exactly 7 minutes :O
3 centers, 4 wings


----------



## Username (Jul 6, 2013)

54.24 3BLD off by 2 flipped edges... 4/8'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 6, 2013)

4BLD 10:59.64 (4:43)
Just two wings


----------



## etshy (Jul 6, 2013)

MegaBLD DNF(1:22:51.60)[48:47.17] ,2nd attempt , off by 7 edges and 7 corners, Don't know what went wrong , memo was solid , but this is better than the first attempt 



Spoiler


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 6, 2013)

etshy said:


> MegaBLD DNF(1:22:51.60)[48:47.17] ,2nd attempt , off by 7 edges and 7 corners, Don't know what went wrong , memo was solid , but this is better than the first attempt
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



So inspiring! You should get a success next time!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 6, 2013)

etshy said:


> MegaBLD DNF(1:22:51.60)[48:47.17] ,2nd attempt , off by 7 edges and 7 corners, Don't know what went wrong , memo was solid , but this is better than the first attempt
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nice, a decent attempt, and good luck getting a success soon . I usually find it tricky to figure out what went wrong in a megaBLD attempt.

Speaking of which: megaBLD 28:35 (16:!2) DNF by a lot (think I messed up a wide turn), 2nd attempt since I started practicing again, and getting faster. Had to backtrack a lot at one point in execution since I realised I shot to the wrong target, would have been sub-25 I think.

P.S. The first part of my tutorial should be up tomorrow.


----------



## etshy (Jul 7, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> So inspiring! You should get a success next time!


Thanks  I hope I get it soon  




bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Nice, a decent attempt, and good luck getting a success soon . I usually find it tricky to figure out what went wrong in a megaBLD attempt.
> 
> Speaking of which: megaBLD 28:35 (16:!2) DNF by a lot (think I messed up a wide turn), 2nd attempt since I started practicing again, and getting faster. Had to backtrack a lot at one point in execution since I realised I shot to the wrong target, would have been sub-25 I think.
> 
> P.S. The first part of my tutorial should be up tomorrow.



thank you  yeah it's pretty hard to know what went wrong , but I'm aiming at sub-hour actually , it took me so long to memo because of the weird lettering system , but I guess I will get used to it  
28 mins is extremely Fast , I hope you get the Sub-20 UWR  

Very pleased to hear about the tutorial , Good luck with that  and I'm sure it will help me a lot 




DuffyEdge said:


> 4BLD 10:59.64 (4:43)
> Just two wings



You're getting pretty fast  go go sub-10


----------



## Iggy (Jul 7, 2013)

15:54.35 5BLD DNF, off by 6 X-centers. Will I ever get a success? :fp


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 7, 2013)

30:57 official 5BLD DNF by 4 pieces


----------



## etshy (Jul 7, 2013)

MegaBLD 
DNF(1:10:34.45)[35:54.19]
DNF(1:03:24.29)[30:11.34]

Sub-hour is possible , 90% of setup moves are automatic now , 4 attempts till now


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 7, 2013)

etshy said:


> MegaBLD
> DNF(1:10:34.45)[35:54.19]
> DNF(1:03:24.29)[30:11.34]
> 
> Sub-hour is possible , 90% of setup moves are automatic now , 4 attempts till now


I respect your commitment


----------



## etshy (Jul 7, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> I respect your commitment



Thanks  but it looks like that it will take forever to get a success ,the last attempt was off by only 4 edges  
but I'm glad that I'm getting faster


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 7, 2013)

etshy said:


> Thanks  but it looks like that it will take forever to get a success ,the last attempt was off by only 4 edges
> but I'm glad that I'm getting faster


Well if the last attempt was that close, then why will it take forever? I think you'll get it soon


----------



## etshy (Jul 8, 2013)

DNF(1:01:56.21)[29:15.31] , 5th attempt, off by a lot , but Sub-hour is getting closer


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2013)

Megaminx BLD is funny. If you're like me, you miss a huge percentage, and then when you least expect it, you hit one. I'm convinced that most of my bad-looking misses were just off by one or two turns.

So yeah, I suspect you'll get one really soon.


----------



## etshy (Jul 8, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Megaminx BLD is funny. If you're like me, you miss a huge percentage, and then when you least expect it, you hit one. I'm convinced that most of my bad-looking misses were just off by one or two turns.
> 
> So yeah, I suspect you'll get one really soon.



I hope so  You're the one who inspired me to try it  
I hope I get it soon  megaBLD is so much fun than any other BLD event , more fun than 5BLD imo


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 8, 2013)

mega DNF 23:27.23 (13:30.56). Execution error near the end, I sneezed during a recall delay (stupid hayfever) and clipped the puzzle by accident as I was putting my hand back on it, I think I accidentally did a turn then. One or two more practice attempts then I start recording.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## etshy (Jul 9, 2013)

DNF(58:22.45)[29:15.27] , SUB-HOURR , only off by 6 pieces :fp , 6th attempt

Edit : another DNF(1:05:56.13)[32:37.42] , 7th attempt , this is frustrating  , off by a lot


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jul 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


>



Still OP corners?!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 9, 2013)

etshy said:


> DNF(58:22.45)[29:15.27] , SUB-HOURR , only off by 6 pieces :fp , 6th attempt
> 
> Edit : another DNF(1:05:56.13)[32:37.42] , 7th attempt , this is frustrating  , off by a lot


Keep going !


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Still OP corners?!
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



Yeah.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Spoiler: Really Fast BLD DNF With OP Corners



How do you execute so fazt? Like 30 second execution. And what is that, like 2 corners, 2 edges?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> How do you execute so fazt? Like 30 second execution. And what is that, like 2 corners, 2 edges?



That had 25 execution. Just turn fast.

I think it might have been 3C 2E, but I'm not 100%.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> That had 25 execution. Just turn fast.
> 
> I think it might have been 3C 2E, but I'm not 100%.



Wow! Even faster. 

Hard for me. I avg 20 on 3x3. I can sub-2 a y-perm though. But still. That means at least a 14 second avg for corner execution. And edges like 22 I guess. Wow. I really need to get faster. I could avg like 36 no problem at my current speed. 

Ok. Hard to tell.


----------



## CHJ (Jul 9, 2013)

Although i had a nice 1:07 3BLD today, that was the only success of several attempts (20-ish) not done this bad since i quit 3BLD last time...........oh no! (one attempt had a sub20 memo)


----------



## nccube (Jul 10, 2013)

5/9 in 56:33
-2 twisted corners
-2 twisted edges
-2 twisted corners and two twisted edges
-Forgot the corners of one cube


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 10, 2013)

2/5 multi BLD in 21:20.27

3 cubes off by 2 flipped edges (2 cubes off by DF and DB). Pretty bizarre. Happy with the time though!

edit: After a short investigation, I've concluded that I didn't notice a flipped edge on all three of the cubes that I DNFed.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 10, 2013)

2-5BLD relay 12:25.01[6:14] off by 2 centers on the 4x4x4


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jul 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2-5BLD relay 12:25.01[6:14] off by 2 centers on the 4x4x4



Wow! Well done anyway!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2-5BLD relay 12:25.01[6:14] off by 2 centers on the 4x4x4



That is amazing! I don't even have a 4bld success. What would you estimate splits were?


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 11, 2013)

26/29 (1:00:33[~41:30]). While I'm quite happy with the accuracy, the failure is wasting 2-3 minutes on a single cube due to incorrect memorisation. During the final review stage (started ~28:30) I realized that the 24th cube's edge memo was almost entirely different, and I kept going over it trying to figure out what I did wrong, when it would've been much faster to have just re-memorised the edges in the first place (which is what I ended up doing). 

2 of the cubes were off due to execution mistakes, not sure of the exact details, I did film so that I could do a postmortem, but I couldn't be bothered .
During execution I had difficulty recalling some images of the 27th cube, so I ended up giving up on that.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 11, 2013)

Missed breaking PB by one 3-cycle . Also, missed an ao5 twice because accidentally started timer.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> That is amazing! I don't even have a 4bld success. What would you estimate splits were?



Not sure, I've lost the video  Got a success now, anyway. But if I'd gotten the scrambles in single BLD the 5BLD would've been sub-6, the 4BLD would've been sub-3 and the other two were fairly average.



Zane_C said:


> 26/29 (1:00:33[~41:30]). While I'm quite happy with the accuracy, the failure is wasting 2-3 minutes on a single cube due to incorrect memorisation. During the final review stage (started ~28:30) I realized that the 24th cube's edge memo was almost entirely different, and I kept going over it trying to figure out what I did wrong, when it would've been much faster to have just re-memorised the edges in the first place (which is what I ended up doing).
> 
> 2 of the cubes were off due to execution mistakes, not sure of the exact details, I did film so that I could do a postmortem, but I couldn't be bothered .
> During execution I had difficulty recalling some images of the 27th cube, so I ended up giving up on that.



That's nuts! Are you usually that accurate?


----------



## mande (Jul 11, 2013)

8/15 MultiBLD in 57:17.16[38:33.96]

In exec order:
1st cube off by 3 edge cycle  (i hate when the first cube is off)
6th: 2 flipped edges (didnt notice during memo)
7th: 3 edge cycle (exec mistake apparently, memod correct)
8th: 3 corner cycle (exec mistake)
9th: Messed up J perm, so it was scrambled
10th: 3 corner cycle (exec mistake)
11th: same as 9th 

I realized only today that I have only a week left to my next comp...I'll probably attempt 13 and try to be safe...15 seems difficult (got a 13/13 yesterday in 54:xx)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 11, 2013)

3/6 in 30:30 including 3 minutes running around the house trying to find some charged batteries for my camera

2 cubes off by 2 edges and one by 3 edges. I have no idea what happened.


----------



## Roman (Jul 12, 2013)

Another 6x6 explosion....


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 12, 2013)

Mega 20:30.41 (10:37.26), I think one execution mistake and one recall mistake plus I wasted time again. Most/all attempts after this will be recorded.


----------



## etshy (Jul 12, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Mega 20:30.41 (10:37.26), I think one execution mistake and one recall mistake plus I wasted time again. Most/all attempts after this will be recorded.



Wow , go go Sub-20  
I 'll try to have a success on cam soon


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol someone should do a video mix of 6x6 bld explosions


----------



## Ollie (Jul 12, 2013)

Life just isn't fair - 2:26.xx on camera, if only the batteries hadn't died.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> That's nuts! Are you usually that accurate?


Difficult to say, I would like to think that I'm usually pretty accurate . If I do a 25 cube attempt (most common amount) I will most often get ~21-23 solved, but sometimes there will be a bunch messed up. I got 21/21 (41:35.61) earlier today, and that's actually the most amount of cubes I've got 100% accuracy on. 



Roman said:


> Another 6x6 explosion....


Ouch 



Ollie said:


> Life just isn't fair - 2:26.xx on camera, if only the batteries hadn't died.


Ouch as well , at least you got the nice time though!


----------



## Roman (Jul 12, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Life just isn't fair - 2:26.xx on camera, if only the batteries hadn't died.



Use webcam, what's the problem -.-


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 12, 2013)

4/7 multi BLD in 40:30.27

1st cube off by an M2 :fp
2nd cube off by 2 edges
5th cube off by 3 edges


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 13, 2013)

DNF(13:15.28)[7:26.84] U' u R' u2 R2 U B2 u r2 B2 u2 D' r2 D u2 F2 r D2 B D L' U' F2 f' D2 r' u D2 U L' B2 u f2 L R2 u2 r B2 R' F2 
Memo was right, execution went wrong somewhere  :fp
Edges + Corners memo was around 2:50 min, centres take forever always :'( I dont even understand why I am so bad with centres!

Edit : 15:02 DNF again by a lot :/


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 13, 2013)

Mega 17:28.15 (10:23.32). Off by a wide turn somewhere and the camera died anyway :/. Happy with the time though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Mega 17:28.15 (10:23.32). Off by a wide turn somewhere and the camera died anyway :/. Happy with the time though.



wao nice


----------



## Ollie (Jul 13, 2013)

Don't think I'll ever get a scramble this good ever again.

U r2 F2 f' r' f2 U2 l' b' B' l d2 r F2 B' D R2 U' f D f2 R2 l' F d D2 B2 R' u2 R2 b r' u2 L l' u' L2 B2 u2 f u b' R2 U f2 R' l F' r D2 F2 L U D' B2 l' F2 d2 b F

5:05.40[1:55] off by two centers, executed the last two +-centers incorrectly  Memo was correct!



Spoiler: video













Spoiler



10 solved x-centers, 6 solved +-centers, 10 midge targets, 22 wing targets, 8 corner targets



EDIT: another easy scramble, 5:22.21[2:01] with a lock up and a pop, off by 3 corners :fp


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Don't think I'll ever get a scramble this good ever again.
> 
> U r2 F2 f' r' f2 U2 l' b' B' l d2 r F2 B' D R2 U' f D f2 R2 l' F d D2 B2 R' u2 R2 b r' u2 L l' u' L2 B2 u2 f u b' R2 U f2 R' l F' r D2 F2 L U D' B2 l' F2 d2 b F
> 
> ...



omg you ****ing noob


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 13, 2013)

19:50.14 (10:04.01), two twisted corners, on video. No idea how that happened, but exec was horrible anyway (I thought I would DNF for other reasons). One more attempt today ...

Edit: Also, there was a single 3-cycle at the end of corners, so instead of breaking into the cycle and proper memo, I just remembered how to solve it with a single comm, and it was the first time I freestyled like that on mega. It was an easy and obvious 1-move setup to an 8-mover.

Edit 2: Messed up next attempt more, gave up during edge exec.


----------



## etshy (Jul 13, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 19:50.14 (10:04.01), two twisted corners.



 
You're almost there , Sub-20 is INSANE


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 13, 2013)

DNF(1:30.12)[43.52(3E)]

Would've been PB by over 20 seconds, albeit on a lucky scramble. Screwed up somehow on the last 2 targets.


----------



## HEART (Jul 13, 2013)

1/4 multiBLD :/ haven't even been timing it, but i memorized everything correctly for sure.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 14, 2013)

Did a 6-cube multi attempt. Everything was fine, until there was an explosion on the 4th cube. :fp


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 14, 2013)

At Tree Town 2013 3BLD solves 1 and 3 were DNF.
Solve 2 was 4:58, I finished my memo execution and sat there for fifteen seconds forgetting if I had undone the last set-up move (the cube was solved for those 15 seconds) I did an L and set it down. +2, I was so mad.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jul 14, 2013)

1:50 3BLD DNF at Tree Town, forgot parity


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2013)

51:38.97 5/9 multi BLD

1) L2 B R2 F D2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 F R D' B2 D' B2 L R D' U R'
2) L2 U2 B' U2 L2 B L2 U2 R2 F' U2 L' D' B U' R F2 U' L' B2 U2
3) R F2 L' B2 L D2 L U2 R' F2 D2 F' L2 D B' L R U L' F L'
4) L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 U' L' D2 U' B D2 U' R' U2 B' U
5) R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D' R F L R' D R2 F2 L' R' U
6) D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U B D2 B R U2 B R2 F2 D U2
7) U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F' L2 D' L2 B' F' L2
8) R B2 L2 B2 R' U2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 F U L' F2 U F U L2 R'
9) U' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R D2 B L2 U2 F D2 L2 D' U'


----------



## HEART (Jul 15, 2013)

3/5 multibld 19:48.59 [12:09.72]

got my UF flipped on the 2nd cube, and i completely forgot my first 4 targets on the 4th cube.

edit : 4/5, 17:40.26 [12:01.62]


----------



## Username (Jul 15, 2013)

3/9 multi  :fp :fp :fp

Time was good though; 32:20.33


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2013)

Username said:


> 3/9 multi  :fp :fp :fp
> 
> Time was good though; 32:20.33



That time  

My 5/9 was over 50.


----------



## Username (Jul 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> That time
> 
> My 5/9 was over 50.



My exec was once again horrible though... 2 cubes wrong because of messed up Y-perms...

Memo was 23


----------



## A Leman (Jul 15, 2013)

Another disappointing 7BLD DNF. I popped an oblique that fell of my desk and I could not reach it. Everything that I solved so far was correct. I reworked though the scramble and my memo was completely correct. :fp BigBLD is frustrating.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 15, 2013)

14:38.83[7:00] off by two inner obliques. This is getting painful.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 14:38.83[7:00] off by two inner obliques. This is getting painful.



wau

inner obliques?


----------



## Ollie (Jul 15, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> wau
> 
> inner obliques?



The ones on the left...whatever their names are. 14:20.93[6:40] off by 2 x-centers. :'(


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ollie said:


> The ones on the left...whatever their names are. 14:20.93[6:40] off by 2 x-centers. :'(



o the **** ones ok

nbad


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 15, 2013)

Ollie said:


> The ones on the left...whatever their names are. 14:20.93[6:40] off by 2 x-centers. :'(



Left and right doesn't really specify, but I still think I know which ones you mean, is eg. U 2B 3L one? Keep going!


----------



## Roman (Jul 16, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 14:20.93[6:40] off by 2 x-centers. :'(



Please stop. Right now. It's not funny for me anymore.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 16, 2013)

Roman said:


> Please stop. Right now. It's not funny for me anymore.



You want him to stop getting DNFs? I think he's already trying


----------



## Ollie (Jul 16, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You want him to stop getting DNFs? I think he's already trying



Not for much longer, I'm on a 16/17 DNF streak atm. I'm losing the will to live, they're always off by a handful of centers each time. 100% accuracy for corners and wings for the last 10 solves too :fp I could be wrong on that, I honestly can't remember.


----------



## A Leman (Jul 16, 2013)

I just had my *10th* 7BLD DNF earlier today. It was off by 23 pieces which means I am doing worse than when I started. This is very frustrating. I don't know if I should just quit until I am a better BLDer.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 16, 2013)

:fp



A Leman said:


> I just had my *10th* 7BLD DNF earlier today. It was off by 23 pieces which means I am doing worse than when I started. This is very frustrating. I don't know if I should just quit until I am a better BLDer.



You could try and film it and do 'autopsys' to see where you're going wrong. I did this on a couple and worked out that my main sources of error were doing silly undoing of set-ups and mistaking the correct letter pair for something else, purely through rushing to get finished.


----------



## A Leman (Jul 16, 2013)

Ollie said:


> :fp
> 
> 
> 
> You could try and film it and do 'autopsys' to see where you're going wrong. I did this on a couple and worked out that my main sources of error were doing silly undoing of set-ups and mistaking the correct letter pair for something else, purely through rushing to get finished.



I have filmed every single one(because I want the success on tape). It has occurred to me that camera pressure is probably not helping. I rage quit the 6th one because I memorized Way too fast, then silly stuff like forgetting a setup or missing a 2cycle for wings and for the rest I don't even know what went wrong.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 16, 2013)

My first 5 3BLD attempts today. My last solve last night was my lucky PB (posted it last night, it was 1:31.xx)

DNF(1:43.13)[56.91(2E)] 
DNF(2:09.49)[52.92(3E)] 
DNF(1:39.88)[51.46(3C)] 
DNF(2:26.23)[1:09.72(3C)] 
DNF(1:48.88)[44.49(4E)]

On the bright side, all 5 were off by 4 or less pieces and 4/5 were much faster than average attempts.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 17, 2013)

A Leman said:


> Another disappointing 7BLD DNF. I popped an oblique that fell of my desk and I could not reach it. Everything that I solved so far was correct. I reworked though the scramble and my memo was completely correct. :fp BigBLD is frustrating.



You should just continue solving. If the whole puzzle is solved and 1 center is popped, it is not DNF, according to the WCA rules.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 17, 2013)

I hate 6BLD and it can go and die for all I care. :'(

On 20+ attempts now. Just got a 16:22.87[8:01] which would have solved if it wasn't for the accidental misalignment right towards the end. I was so careful as well.


----------



## andi25 (Jul 17, 2013)

5BLD: 37:06.81[23:35.37] off by 2 Midges and 2 x-centres


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 17, 2013)

(DNF(11:14.34)[6:43.44]),
DNF(12:10.80)[6:40.65], 
(DNF(12:05.51)[7:35.87])

A very bad day for 4BLD :'(
Have a comp day after tomw :'( I am so worried!


----------



## IQubic (Jul 17, 2013)

I was doing 3x3 BLD solves earlier, and once i got a 15 minute memo, and a 10 minute solve. I peeled of the blindfold to reveal a cube that was a Y-Perm away from being solved.
That was my twentieth attempt.

-IQubic


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 18, 2013)

5BLD DNF(6:24.21), forgot to flip one of the midges hahaha. Yay for getting speed back.


----------



## Username (Jul 18, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> 5BLD DNF(6:24.21), forgot to flip one of the midges hahaha. Yay for getting speed back.



Nice! Gogo sub 6


----------



## Ollie (Jul 18, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> 5BLD DNF(6:24.21), forgot to flip one of the midges hahaha. Yay for getting speed back.



Holy ship, Zane  I knew you could get 7's if you got your speed back but wasn't expecting low 6's! Please sort out your official times


----------



## uvafan (Jul 18, 2013)

1:09.49[34.13] off by two corners! First blindsolve of the day, felt so so smooth and fast can't believe I was off by two corners. 

6'/10, so not even that lucky.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 18, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 1:09.49[34.13] off by two corners! First blindsolve of the day, felt so so smooth and fast can't believe I was off by two corners.
> 
> 6'/10, so not even that lucky.



Meh. I say 16 and under is lucky.

I sad. Everyone is getting faster than me. I just have bad execution so it's sad.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 18, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Meh. I say 16 and under is lucky.
> 
> I sad. Everyone is getting faster than me. I just have bad execution so it's sad.



If it was just 6/10 I'd say it was lucky, but because of the twisted corner I think I'd count it as non-lucky. And I'm still really inconsistent, so I don't think I've passed you just yet.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 18, 2013)

4x4 BLD DNF

I had all wings solved at ~4:30 (very fast for me. Potential PB) when suddenly a wild POP appears...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 18, 2013)

6:25.25 4BLD DNF off by 2C and 2W. Didn't notice the 2 wings in memo, but not sure what happened during centers.
High 4 memo IIRC.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 19, 2013)

Zane_C said:


> 5BLD DNF(6:24.21), forgot to flip one of the midges hahaha. Yay for getting speed back.



Yay! Zane is back! Good luck at WC!
How do you do with 4x4 bld?


----------



## PianoCube (Jul 19, 2013)

3BLD:

5:08.95, 9:03.85, DNF, 5:39.71, DNF

The DNFs were 5 and 9 minutes...
A month without practice isn't good.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 19, 2013)

5:02.21[1:59] two +-centers


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 5:02.21[1:59] two +-centers


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 5:02.21[1:59] two +-centers



Y U NO WORLDS


----------



## Username (Jul 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 5:02.21[1:59] two +-centers



wut


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 5:02.21[1:59] two +-centers


...



DrKorbin said:


> Yay! Zane is back! Good luck at WC!
> How do you do with 4x4 bld?


Thanks! The last couple of 4BLD attempts were ~4:30, I don't practice 4BLD much, have never really liked it hahah.


----------



## etshy (Jul 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 5:02.21[1:59] two +-centers



watt


----------



## Julian (Jul 19, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 5:02.21[1:59] two +-centers


Wow. Dang, man.


----------



## Riley (Jul 19, 2013)

DNF(21.67) F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U2 L' D R F U L D R2 F' U' 

3 edges. I didn't forget to memorize/execute anything, I just did a cycle in the wrong order.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 20, 2013)

5/6 in 16:21.18, accidentally did an extra corner target on the last cube. :fp Not bad time though.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 21, 2013)

4/9 in 57:42.05 - Not only did I miss 5 cubes, I kept executing the edges using the corner memo and vice versa so I kept having to backtrack. Memo was 35, total time should have been low 50s. One cube off by 4E, another off by 3E, another off by 4E and 2C other two off by substantially more.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 21, 2013)

failed two 3BLD solves in a row by just forgetting to execute parity :fp


----------



## uvafan (Jul 21, 2013)

1:11.40 off by two corners, 27.77 memo. 8/12 so NL. SO CLOSE, YET SO FAR AWAY!!!!!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 21, 2013)

4BLD 9:57.13 by two disorientated corners


----------



## Roman (Jul 21, 2013)

Failures, failures, failures.
2x2-7x7 relay: lots of mistakes in 6x6 and 7x7. Just bored after so long memorization (over 1 hour)
6bld: 17:14.42 by some wings (just learned speed-optimized 3cycles for them)


----------



## IQubic (Jul 22, 2013)

Roman said:


> Failures, failures, failures.
> 2x2-7x7 relay: lots of mistakes in 6x6 and 7x7. Just bored after so long memorization (over 1 hour)
> 6bld: 17:14.42 by some wings (just learned speed-optimized 3cycles for them)


If you just learned something, then practice it sighted first. Never rush a BLD solve.

-IQubic


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 22, 2013)

IQubic said:


> If you just learned something, then practice it sighted first. Never rush a BLD solve.
> 
> -IQubic



No. Roman practices bld frequently. It is not a first time.


----------



## Username (Jul 22, 2013)

First attempt at 11 cube multi:

8/11 in 47:08 [memo was about 35]


----------



## uvafan (Jul 22, 2013)

Username said:


> First attempt at 11 cube multi:
> 
> 8/11 in 47:08 [memo was about 35]



Those times are so fast, just have to get your accuracy up.


----------



## Username (Jul 22, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Those times are so fast, just have to get your accuracy up.


Yeah, I'm actually happy with the time. I know I can fit atleast one more in an hour

Also, it's better than NR


----------



## mande (Jul 23, 2013)

3 attempts at multi at my last comp...1 was 11/11 NR
Second 6/15 in 57:xx (one corner twist on a fangshi, yuck. also, towards the end of exec, i accidentally picked up a solved cube and performed another cube's exec on it, so score could have easily been 10/15)
Third attempt 8/13 in 59:59. I'm very disappointed with this attempt in particular. I went extremely slow on memo, and kept making sure I did exec right. I guess I'll take the scrambles and analyse my mistakes

4BLD: DNF (6:44.xx), DNF(8:33.xx), DNF(7:01.xx) First by 4 centers, second and third messed up.
5BLD: DNF(20:xx), DNF(19:xx), DNF(19:xx) First one I seemed to have done an extra D' somewhere in between (anyway, was off by 2 x centers).
Second off by a 3 corner cycle :fp
Third by a 3 wing cycle 

So now I have an official 5BLD off by a 3 corner cycle, and also an official 5BLD off by 2 twisted corners (my previous comp)


----------



## Username (Jul 23, 2013)

First 4BLD in ages DNF by 3 wings

7:19

Would've been PB... My memo was 3:15

I've become lot faster at bigBLD and multi... I should do a 5BLD soon again (Maybe be like Ville and sub 10 on my 5th success (I think))

So many pauses that I'm sure I can sub 7 atleast, if not sub 6:30 with a good solve


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 23, 2013)

Username said:


> First 4BLD in ages DNF by 3 wings
> 
> 7:19
> 
> ...



Yeah, if you can memo at that speed you can easily sub7... My attempts nowadays are almost always sub7 (and often sub-6:30) and my memo is usually 3:00-3:30.
I occasionally get sub-6 solves also, when I can get a sub3 memo. Usually when all the edges are in one cycle... And I still suck hard at center execution :/


----------



## Riley (Jul 23, 2013)

Username said:


> First 4BLD in ages DNF by 3 wings
> 
> 7:19
> 
> ...



Yea, that memo is fast! It's around the average of my memo.


----------



## Username (Jul 23, 2013)

tseitsei said:


> Yeah, if you can memo at that speed you can easily sub7... My attempts nowadays are almost always sub7 (and often sub-6:30) and my memo is usually 3:00-3:30.
> I occasionally get sub-6 solves also, when I can get a sub3 memo. Usually when all the edges are in one cycle... And I still suck hard at center execution :/



I usually can't memo that fast... Although I did another memo only timed and it was 3:20


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 23, 2013)

55.22 3BLD DNF off by 3 edges . Easiest scramble ever 

Shot to v instead of x :fp

D2 L2 R U2 L' B2 R B2 R' B2 D R2 B R' F2 D B D L' R2


----------



## Username (Jul 23, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 55.22 3BLD DNF off by 3 edges . Easiest scramble ever
> 
> Shot to v instead of x :fp
> 
> D2 L2 R U2 L' B2 R B2 R' B2 D R2 B R' F2 D B D L' R2



41.45 2 flipped edges in that scramble


----------



## uvafan (Jul 23, 2013)

6/9 in 54:51, one cube off by 2 flipped edges, another off by 2 twisted corners, and last one off by 3 corners. 7 pieces in total from 9/9. You have got to be kidding me.:fp

EDIT: Diagnosed first two mistakes - shot to wrong target located on same piece, not sure what went wrong in the other one.  SO CLOSE.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2013)

uvafan said:


> 6/9 in 54:51, one cube off by a flipped edge, another off by a twisted corner, and last one off by 2 corners. 4 pieces in total from 9/9. You have got to be kidding me.:fp
> 
> EDIT: Diagnosed first two mistakes - shot to wrong target located on same piece, not sure what went wrong in the other one.  SO CLOSE.



How can you have a cube off by ONE flipped edge or ONE twisted corner?


----------



## uvafan (Jul 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How can you have a cube off by ONE flipped edge or ONE twisted corner?



When i say that I mean that and the buffer were flipped. Should have made that more clear. Not really sure how that's usually counted, I thought that's how it was but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2013)

uvafan said:


> When i say that I mean that and the buffer were flipped. Should have made that more clear. Not really sure how that's usually counted, I thought that's how it was but I'm probably wrong.



Well, I don't know if it's just me, but I normally say how many pieces a cube was DNFed by using the number of pieces the cube is DNFed by.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 23, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Well, I don't know if it's just me, but I normally say how many pieces a cube was DNFed by using the number of pieces the cube is DNFed by.



Dat sass. xD

But seriously, I fixed it, my bad, I just thought that during a blindsolve, since you know that the buffer will become automatically solved, you could say a solve was off by the number of pieces that you messed up on when you were solving, and you can't "shoot" to the buffer.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 24, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 55.22 3BLD DNF off by 3 edges . Easiest scramble ever
> 
> Shot to v instead of x :fp
> 
> D2 L2 R U2 L' B2 R B2 R' B2 D R2 B R' F2 D B D L' R2


1:32.75 o_0


----------



## etshy (Jul 24, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 55.22 3BLD DNF off by 3 edges . Easiest scramble ever
> 
> Shot to v instead of x :fp
> 
> D2 L2 R U2 L' B2 R B2 R' B2 D R2 B R' F2 D B D L' R2



first 3BLD in almost 2 months , 1:36 on that scramble with a lock up :fp 9|5 , used 1 corner comm and 1 edge comm , very nice 
I kinda forgot how fun 3BLD is , I think I might try some of it next weekend ( if I can find some spare time  )


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 24, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> 55.22 3BLD DNF off by 3 edges . Easiest scramble ever
> 
> Shot to v instead of x :fp
> 
> D2 L2 R U2 L' B2 R B2 R' B2 D R2 B R' F2 D B D L' R2




57.84 (wut) DNF by 3 edges. Used two corner comms, one of which I improvised


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2013)

1:24.97 DNF by 2 flipped edges. 6|12' - I didn't notice the ' part of that during memo :'(

U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R U B' L F' U2 L U' L2 D' L


----------



## porkynator (Jul 24, 2013)

Avg5 31.65: PB, but still a fail:

36.16[9.09], (26.51[9.53]), 29.48[10.18], 29.32[9.00], (DNF(32.68)[14.03])

Then I tried to roll it, and I got another DNF

:fp


----------



## etshy (Jul 25, 2013)

First MegaBLD attempt after my first success , DNF(58:18.28)[32:13.49] by 4 edges :fp 
I'm trying to get a success on cam , so I'll be attempting a lot of MegaBLD this weekend


----------



## Ollie (Jul 25, 2013)

Why can't I ever get Ao5's like Marcell 

5:49.87, 6:05.77, DNF(5:35.04), 7:00.90, DNF(6:56.36). First DNF was off by three wings, accidentally cycled the correct pieces the wrong way right at the end. The second DNF was meant to be a safety, eugh.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 25, 2013)

4:54.70 4BLD DNF, off by 3 wings. It had 1:58 memo. :O


----------



## etshy (Jul 25, 2013)

MegaBLD DNF(56:23.42)[27:49.13] ,all edges solved , all corners unsolved :confused: looks like I lost my orientation at the beginning of corner execution :fp


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 25, 2013)

etshy said:


> MegaBLD DNF(56:23.42)[27:49.13] ,all edges solved , all corners unsolved :confused: looks like I lost my orientation at the beginning of corner execution :fp


Come on now, I want to see a video ;D


----------



## etshy (Jul 25, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Come on now, I want to see a video ;D



I'll be having daily attempts till Sunday , so video is coming (fingers crossed  )

as for this DNF ,I tried to figure out what went wrong , and obviously I forgot to do a y' after last edge target ( stupid me  )


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 28, 2013)

4x4 DNF(2:38.55)[1:14.87], 5 wings :fp


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 28, 2013)

Starting BLD, timing my attempts

12 min 2 flipped edges
12 min 2 wrong corners
12 min 3 twisted corners
9 min 3 wrong corners
9 min 2 flipped edges

hopefully I should get a success by today

edit: first ever success immediately after posting this


----------



## Maskow (Jul 28, 2013)

Two official MBLD attempts in a row:
29/30 and 29/30
I tried to do my first 100% official attempt, in first one I failed with 3-cycle on corners (I did wrong alg -.-) and in second attempt I had a... pop xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Maskow said:


> Two official MBLD attempts in a row:
> 29/30 and 29/30
> I tried to do my first 100% official attempt, in first one I failed with 3-cycle on corners (I did wrong alg -.-) and in second attempt I had a... pop xD



D:

times?


----------



## Iggy (Jul 29, 2013)

5/6 in 15:20.29. Executed a comm wrongly.


----------



## Riley (Jul 29, 2013)

Failed 3BLD final... I messed up the memo on the first, and then reviewed because I was nervous (still DNF). Slow 2nd one due to recall. I just messed up the 3rd badly; it ended at 1:51. I'm the only one to blame.

5BLD: DNF by a lot, DNF by some (still a lot), no time for last attempt
4BLD: DNF by a lot, DNF by some (still a lot), DNF by 3 wings


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 30, 2013)

4bld DNF. Centers solved (yay!), edges paired off by a lefty sexy move, corners failure. I messed up during an L perm amd ruined it :'(. Sixth attempt.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 30, 2013)

Maskow said:


> Two official MBLD attempts in a row:
> 29/30 and 29/30
> I tried to do my first 100% official attempt, in first one I failed with 3-cycle on corners (I did wrong alg -.-) and in second attempt I had a... pop xD



Saw the video. Why did you do OP corners? Or am i wrong?


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 30, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Saw the video. Why did you do OP corners? Or am i wrong?



He said he tried to get a 100% success rate so he used simplest/easiest possible methods for execution to avoid any mistakes.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 31, 2013)

4:52.54[2:06] two midges flipped?? 10 x-c, 8 +-c and 3 wings solved.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 31, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 4:52.54[2:06] two midges flipped?? 10 x-c, 8 +-c and 3 wings solved.



You're improving so quickly! Would you say sub-2 memo is something you'll be able to do consistently in the near future?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 31, 2013)

12:34.5(lol) 7th 4bld attempt. 4:5x memo. Off by 4 wings ( :'( ). Closest ever. First time centers and corners both solved. Often one of the other. idk what went wrong. Well 8 is my lucky number so hopefully I'll get a success next time.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 31, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 12:34.5(lol) 7th 4bld attempt. 4:5x memo. Off by 4 wings ( :'( ). Closest ever. First time centers and corners both solved. Often one of the other. idk what went wrong. Well 8 is my lucky number so hopefully I'll get a success next time.



Perhaps forgotten letter pairs? OR confused letter pairs? (i.e. a cat could be executed as CT when you meant CA?) 



DuffyEdge said:


> You're improving so quickly! Would you say sub-2 memo is something you'll be able to do consistently in the near future?



If I ever decide to eliminate reviewing from memo then possibly, yes. But it would be devastating - my success rate would probably drop to 5% as would my enjoyment (for the first few weeks at least.) The review I do after wings, midges and x-centers is really important for me personally.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 31, 2013)

Ollie said:


> If I ever decide to eliminate reviewing from memo then possibly, yes. But it would be devastating - my success rate would probably drop to 5% as would my enjoyment (for the first few weeks at least.) The review I do after wings, midges and x-centers is really important for me personally.



Be a supamen - review your memo while executing


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 31, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Perhaps forgotten letter pairs? OR confused letter pairs? (i.e. a cat could be executed as CT when you meant CA?)
> 
> If I ever decide to eliminate reviewing from memo then possibly, yes. But it would be devastating - my success rate would probably drop to 5% as would my enjoyment (for the first few weeks at least.) The review I do after wings, midges and x-centers is really important for me personally.



I think I forgot a letter.
Lol. I barely review. Though I probably should.


----------



## Roman (Aug 1, 2013)

Another "almost-UWR" failure. 6BLD DNF(16:27) by 3cycle in wings.
The reason is obvious: I learned speed-optimized 3cycles for wings a few days ago, maybe missed an algorithm for one case. I need to get used to it.
Decent execution, but slow memo (over 8 minutes). I will not attach the video, it's on anothher computer (and nobody cares about it anyway).


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 1, 2013)

Average of 5: DNF
1. 3:04.89 Rw Uw' F U' Fw B' D U2 Uw' L R' B2 U R F' Fw' B' L2 B2 D F' L Uw R U2 R' Fw R' Rw2 L D' L F' Fw2 U' R' Rw L' U F 
2. 2:59.70 Fw F R' L' Rw F Fw' L' D2 R Fw' R2 Fw' U F' U Fw' Uw R2 F D2 Fw' R' L U' B L' R2 Fw' D' L Rw' F Fw2 R L Fw U' Uw2 F 
3. DNF(3:18.21) Uw' R2 F2 D' Uw U2 R L2 Rw' F L B' Rw2 L' U' L2 R' Fw2 Uw U2 F Rw L' R2 U' Rw' D R2 Rw Uw R D' L F2 Rw' L2 D' F2 U' B 
4. (2:56.90) D' Fw' B2 F L2 R' Rw2 B2 F Fw' U' Uw2 B2 U' F2 U' Fw2 L2 R F' Uw' U R2 B R' U' F2 L F D' B' R Fw' Rw Uw' D2 F R2 L2 U' 
5. (DNF(2:54.36)) B2 F2 Fw' D2 U2 Rw U' L' F2 Fw2 U2 B' F Rw' Uw L' D' L Rw' R2 B' Uw' L B F U' Uw2 F' D' Fw2 R2 D L2 U Uw L2 U2 L2 Fw R2

Last solve was off by 3 centres. Would've been 3:00.50 average of 5.


----------



## Roman (Aug 2, 2013)

6BLD 17:41. Not an UWR (successful solve though).






I was so exhausted that evening, that's the reason for super slow memo. Also, pauses after every wings 3cycle while execution (I learned speed-optimized for them recently).
But don't worry Oliver, I have whole august to turn UWR back; After that I have to return 6x6 cube to it's owner Dmitry...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 4, 2013)

5BLD 10:31.56 (5:35.82) 7'c|16+|15x|11e|24w. Not a DNF, but I failed exec so badly I ruined what should have been an easy sub-10, possibly sub-9


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 4, 2013)

8th attempt at 4bld: off by 4 or 5 wings. 10:23.xx iirc.


----------



## Sakoleg (Aug 4, 2013)

4x4 BLD 8:54.60 DNF.
Off by 3 edges. It could be my first sub 9


----------



## Roman (Aug 5, 2013)

9BLD DNF *1:31:19.08[40:07.xx]*







Just wanted to decrease UWR time a little bit ^__^


----------



## Roman (Aug 5, 2013)

yeah, also: 


Spoiler: just another 6BLD explosion


----------



## moralsh (Aug 6, 2013)

I was doing a 6/6 MultiBLD attempt and while solving the last cube I thought I messed up while shooting to FU and I thought "oh, sh*t, that was going well, I'll finish anyway"

When I open My eyes I see the last cube is solved but the rest, in which i had no issues, were not 

I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Roman (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok, I will soon make "6BLD explosions" mix


Spoiler: video


----------



## moralsh (Aug 7, 2013)

moralsh said:


> I was doing a 6/6 MultiBLD attempt and while solving the last cube I thought I messed up while shooting to FU and I thought "oh, sh*t, that was going well, I'll finish anyway"
> 
> When I open My eyes I see the last cube is solved but the rest, in which i had no issues, were not
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow



I did it and realized that I cannot be dumber 

This time it was 2/6 but realized a couple of things

- only 2 cubes had no parity 
- all the missed cubes had UF and BD swapped 

I solve corners last in 3BLD but corners first in multi, and I though that as long as I did the OP/M2 parity in between it was alright, well obviously it is not 

I'll attempt 6 again tomorrow memorizing and solving edges first and hope for my first more than 3 success.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 7, 2013)

I did four 4BLD attempts when I was staying at my mom's. Here are the results

DNF(16:41.15[10:16.11(2C/4CE/7W)]), 
DNF(16:46.13[9:44.25(U'C/2CE/10W)]), 
DNF(13:21.77[8:06.09(2CE/3W)]), 
DNF(10:09.60[5:11.64(8CE)])


----------



## Iggy (Aug 7, 2013)

13:10.52 5BLD DNF, off by 2 x-centers. Would've been PB by almost a minute.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 7, 2013)

Roman said:


> Ok, I will soon make "6BLD explosions" mix
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video



Lol, I hate all 6x6x6s


----------



## Roman (Aug 8, 2013)

6BLD DNF (15:54.30[6:40])
Total time of pauses during execution is over 2 minutes . It includes recallings and "what alg I should do for this case in wings??" thinkings.


Spoiler: photo











Not offensively - I memorized corners wrong. Other mistakes - IDK.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 8, 2013)

5BLD 10:44.29 (5:10.55). Major recall fail on wings cost time, and 10 +-centres unsolved somehow. I want my sub-10 already .


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 8, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 5BLD 10:44.29 (5:10.55). Major recall fail on wings cost time, and 10 +-centres unsolved somehow. I want my sub-10 already .


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 9, 2013)

1/2 in 14:10.96[9:36.23]. Second cube was off by U2 M U2 M' which seemed like a weird thing for it to be off by to me. Had to undo about 8 targets during edges on the first cube because I shot to L not J, but somehow I still got that one right. Regardless, that's around 5 minutes quicker than my previous attempts.


----------



## Roman (Aug 9, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I want my sub-10 already .


The feeling when you finally get your first sub-10 is AWESOME. Hopefully you'll get your soon.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 9, 2013)

58 memo. Off by 3 wings . 15 centers/6 corners/20 wings

1. DNF(2:12.16) R B2 Fw' R2 L B Fw' U' Fw2 L2 Uw' L' Fw' R2 Uw' R' D B' D R' Uw2 R2 B' L' F' Uw2 R U2 B2 Fw2 L' D' Fw R D2 L' U2 B' U' Rw2


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 9, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 58 memo. Off by 3 wings . 15 centers/6 corners/20 wings
> 
> 1. DNF(2:12.16) R B2 Fw' R2 L B Fw' U' Fw2 L2 Uw' L' Fw' R2 Uw' R' D B' D R' Uw2 R2 B' L' F' Uw2 R U2 B2 Fw2 L' D' Fw R D2 L' U2 B' U' Rw2



waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat



Yeah it was a really easy scramble and the execution was really smooth.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 10, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Yeah it was a really easy scramble and the execution was really smooth.



2:18.77[0:54], could've been faster if I didn't have to break into a new cycle straight away  and damn your TPS.

PS. Let the rivalry begin!


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 2:18.77[0:54], could've been faster if I didn't have to break into a new cycle straight away  and damn your TPS.
> 
> PS. Let the rivalry begin!



Yep, race to sub-2 

And was the 2:18 a success or...?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 10, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> Yep, race to sub-2
> 
> And was the 2:18 a success or...?



Ya, success, but scramble was a bit easy and I knew what to expect. We can be 4BLDbros <3 

Also, get good at 5BLD again.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 10, 2013)

4BLD

DNF(6:15.xx), DNF(6:01.xx), 5:16.11

Both the DNFs were off by 2 centers. So close to being a mo3.  From the weekly comp.


----------



## porkynator (Aug 10, 2013)

Multi: 1/2 in 1:18.44[35.28] 
1) F' U L B D' L U B2 U' B D2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F'
2) L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' L' D L2 F' D B2 F' D2 R F2 

Did the last commutator in the wrong direction :fp


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 10, 2013)

*MBLD - 6/7 (47:57)*
Last cube was wrong by a single corner (which I must of twisted somehow)
This is annoying because I haven't got 100% since my 4/4 ages ago


----------



## Mikel (Aug 10, 2013)

Multi-BLD: 10/14 in 1:00:00


----------



## Username (Aug 10, 2013)

After 2 minutes of trying to recall my +-centers, I gave up at 15:09

5BLD DNF by +-centers, everything else solved. would've been PB easily


----------



## Iggy (Aug 11, 2013)

40.44, 1:00.97, 38.25 = 46.55 3BLD mo3

Epic fail. 2 sub NRs + a sup 1. :fp


----------



## mycube (Aug 11, 2013)

fourth 5BLD attempt off by 4 centers 
the only thing that is not correct are the centers. edges and corners are always correct

my times: 34, 30, 24, 27
the last two were also safetyattempts


----------



## Torch (Aug 12, 2013)

23:52.92[14:05.65] 4BLD off by two centers. I think I forgot to memorize them.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 12, 2013)

4/7 in 16:53.26. Two were off by 2 flipped edges and one was off by an edge cycle.

Edit: 10:47.36 5BLD DNF WAT

Off by 3 midges, 3 x-centers and 3 +-centers


----------



## Mikel (Aug 13, 2013)

MBLD

12/14 in 54:58

1) 3 corners
2) 2 edges

Time was good, but accuracy was not


----------



## andi25 (Aug 13, 2013)

30:37.58[17:09.94] 5BLD DNF only one alg wrong  ( U R2 U' B' R' B M2 B R B' U R2 U' would have been the right one and I did B' R' B U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' B R B') :fp


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 14, 2013)

4th solve was off by a flipped edge that I didn't spot in memo. 5th was off by 3 centres.

Average of 5: DNF
1. (2:34.89) F Fw' D Rw' Fw' U' Uw R2 F2 Fw' D2 L' D U' B Uw2 B Uw2 F' B' Uw U' B Uw2 F Uw B Uw' Fw B' Rw B2 Rw L2 Fw' F R' Uw' F2 R 
2. 2:37.82 Rw' B U2 B2 U' Uw L D B' D Fw' R' D2 R Fw B' R2 D2 L' Uw2 Fw' F R2 U2 B2 R2 Uw2 F R' F U' B2 U R' Rw' B2 Fw2 D2 Fw F 
3. 3:05.90 D' L2 Fw Rw' Fw2 B2 F D2 F' D Uw2 Rw Uw' L2 Uw Rw' Uw U Rw U' Uw F2 R Uw U' R B' U Fw2 R' U' Rw' L D' F' U' Rw2 R Uw2 Fw2 
4. DNF(2:40.69) D2 Uw2 B2 L U2 Fw Uw2 L' D2 B' U' F' D' Uw U' R' B' R' D2 Uw2 Fw B F2 L2 R' Fw' Rw B F2 L' Fw' Uw U' R' F2 D2 Rw2 D' Fw' L 
5. (DNF(2:24.84)) U Rw D2 Fw2 D R' B' L' D' F Rw2 U' F2 Rw' R2 D2 L2 U2 D F Fw Rw L R2 U R2 D Uw2 B' L2 R2 B F2 R2 Fw2 B' R U F2 L'


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 14, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> 4th solve was off by a flipped edge that I didn't spot in memo. 5th was off by 3 centres.
> 
> Average of 5: DNF
> 1. (2:34.89) F Fw' D Rw' Fw' U' Uw R2 F2 Fw' D2 L' D U' B Uw2 B Uw2 F' B' Uw U' B Uw2 F Uw B Uw' Fw B' Rw B2 Rw L2 Fw' F R' Uw' F2 R
> ...



So close to UWR avg5!


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 15, 2013)

3BLD DNF(1:07.20)[33.68] B2 D2 U2 L R D2 R F2 R B2 D2 U L F2 D B L' B' R' B2 D'
8/8

Off by two flipped edges. I think I did the last two targets wrong . Memo was right I think.
Current PB is 1:26.35. Oh well


----------



## joey (Aug 15, 2013)

1:03 dnf 
U' F2 U R2 L' U L D2 B' L' R' U B' R' B' R2 L2 D2 B' D' F R2 D2 F2 B

mismemod first edge. and shot one corner target wrong.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2013)

joey said:


> 1:03 dnf
> U' F2 U R2 L' U L D2 B' L' R' U B' R' B' R2 L2 D2 B' D' F R2 D2 F2 B
> 
> mismemod first edge. and shot one corner target wrong.



Hey - you're getting there!


----------



## joey (Aug 15, 2013)

Way easy scramble. 37s memo, 26s exec.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 16, 2013)

joey said:


> Way easy scramble. 37s memo, 26s exec.



Wow - long memo, short exec (short even for an easy scramble).


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 18, 2013)

13th 4bld DNF :'( Off by two twisted corners and two edges. 10:57.xx[4:21]. Lol. 4:21 memo with review. 

I just about cried. It was sad. I caught two mistakes and fixed them.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 18, 2013)

MBLD: 6/14 in 54:50 = DNF

One of the cubes was off by 2 turns. I don't know how that happened. I had trouble recalling 2 cubes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 18, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 13th 4bld DNF :'( Off by two twisted corners and two edges. 10:57.xx[4:21]. Lol. 4:21 memo with review.
> 
> I just about cried. It was sad. I caught two mistakes and fixed them.



Slow down your memo. My average memo is about 5-6 minutes and I average 8 minutes.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 19, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 13th 4bld DNF :'( Off by two twisted corners and two edges. 10:57.xx[4:21]. Lol. 4:21 memo with review.
> 
> I just about cried. It was sad. I caught two mistakes and fixed them.



Do a few sighted solves and get back to blindfold solving.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 22, 2013)

2:03.01, 2:23.51, DNF(3:27.01)

Memo fail on the corners of the last cube, then ended up getting corners right and edges off by a three cycle. I Can't remember the last time I actually got a Mo3, and this would have been a fast one for me.


----------



## Roman (Aug 22, 2013)

My favourite <3
[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=BANMWn1Xvyw[/video]


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 23, 2013)

14th 4BLD attempt. Really nice solve. 5:00 memo with good review. Off by two centers. TWO CENTERS! I figured out I shot to M instead of N. I cried.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 23, 2013)

11:03.05 5BLD DNF, 2nd fastest attempt ever. Off by 2 +-centers.


----------



## Roman (Aug 23, 2013)

*2x2-7x7 BLD relay fail*

5x5: off by R-perm :fp
6x6: off by 5 edges


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 24, 2013)

51.81 3BLD off by 3 corners and 2 edges. Easy corners.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 27, 2013)

was off by 3 X-centres on the other side of the cube 
oh and was a nubby 16 minutes, like 3 mins too long

dat rage......


----------



## Ollie (Aug 30, 2013)

1:55.62[0:48] pop on second to last wing cycle. Probably wouldn't have been sub-2 but definitely would've been UWR

Edit: scramble r' D U B U2 u R B2 f' U2 R L F2 u2 U2 r' L2 D f r D' R2 U' f r' D2 F2 B u2 D2 R' f2 R B f2 L r' u' f' B2


----------



## Roman (Aug 31, 2013)

Two attempts on solving Rubik's cube blindfolded while riding BMX backwards, sitting on bar (don't know how to explain better, so watch the video )

1)





2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWYBL-5qgw


----------



## EMI (Aug 31, 2013)

Haha, nice idea, although I think solving behind your back instead of blindfolded would be less risky


----------



## Ollie (Aug 31, 2013)

2-6 relay 30:07[19:56] premature stop. 2 3 4 and 5 were solved, mixed up the memo of my obliques straight away. Should've gone back and tried to fix it really but effort. Not sure if fast.

EDIT: oh, and not sure because first attempt. Not bad.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 31, 2013)

6BLD first attempt in a long time, ~40 mins (~22 mins). Mistakes include: getting oblique sets mixed up and realising after memoing one that I had used the wrong buffer and having to start over, having the same letter twice in centre memo, and executing outer wing memo on inner wings (and I think I undid one of the comms wrong when I tried to fix it).


----------



## Roman (Aug 31, 2013)

EMI said:


> would be less risky



and less epic



Ollie said:


> 2-6 relay 30:07[19:56]...



That is cool! I bet you will try it again 



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 6BLD first attempt in a long time, ~40 mins (~22 mins).



I belive you will easily get your success very soon!


----------



## Iggy (Sep 1, 2013)

4:24.12 4BLD DNF off by 2 centers. Fastest attempt so far.

Edit: 5:19.24, DNF(4:24.12), 5:37.69 = DNF

Could've been a mo3. :/


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 3, 2013)

DNF(54.35) B2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 F D' U2 B D L' D B F' 4'/10
Off by two flipped edges because I did the last target wrong.

Not really mad. I'll get sub 1 eventually.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 5, 2013)

5:21.33 1/2 MBLD off by 2 corners

Current 2 cube PB is 8:26... I've gotten many 1/2s or 0/2 close to sub-5 before though.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 5, 2013)

6/9 in about 25 minutes (I think). Biggest attempt so far. I thought I timed it, but something went wrong with my phone and it didn't get timed.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2013)

5/10 in 31:25.23. :fp Totally forgot the memo on the last cube because I forgot to review it. :/ Biggest attempt so far anyway.


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2013)

10th consecutive 3BLD DNF. I haven't had a success since I switched methods, but my execution time has more than halved.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 7, 2013)

9:39.49 2/3 multi BLD


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2013)

Got a 5/10 again. :fp But this time in 36:27.40.


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2013)

U2 B2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 R U2 R' U2 B U B2 R2 B' R' B' L2 D' R'
Easiest scramble I've had by far. 3 permuted corners, all corners oriented on one side and easy CO on the other side. 1 edge solved - no parity. Memo was 3 minutes, not my usual 5 minutes.
DNF. This is my fifteenth consecutive failure since I changed to M2.


Spoiler



z2 // Memo
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 z2 // CO
l U' R D2 R' U R D2 [l' R']
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2
D' R2 U R2 U' R2
D' R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 // CP
M2 F R U R' E R U' R' E' F'
M2
U R' U' M2 U R U'
U' L U M2 U' L' U
U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
M2
U R U' M2 U R' U'
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
M2 F R U R' E R U' R' *(E')* F' / Forgot a turn
x' U L2 U' M2 U L2 U'
U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U // Edges



This is my first ever execution error - every other DNF I've had has been a 3-cycle of edges off.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 9, 2013)

Rage quit 6BLD. 

Both wing sets, both x-center sets and one set of obliques memorized and reviewed in 4:50. At 5:20 I'm struggling to find my last 2 obliques before corners - after 3 minutes of panicked searching with no result it's time to rage quit, crawl into a ball and weep. It was an opposite 2-cycle on the L and R faces. :fp


----------



## Roman (Sep 9, 2013)

Ollie said:


> It was an opposite 2-cycle on the L and R faces.





Spoiler


----------



## Roman (Sep 10, 2013)

6/12 51:16.34
First MBLD in my life though


----------



## Mikel (Sep 12, 2013)

2x2-7x7 relay BLD: DNF [3:15:01.96, ~1:52:22]

Here's what I was off by:

7x7: 6 left obliques, 9 right obliques, 8 inner x centers, 4 inner + centers, 2 outer x centers, 10 inner wings, 8 outer wings, 4 midges, 4 corners=55 total

6x6: 2 right obliques, 4 inner x centers, 4 outer x centers, 8 inner wings, 8 outer wings, 4 corners=30 total 

5x5: 8 x centers, 4 + centers, 4 wings=16 total

2x2, 3x3, and 4x4 were solved.

Total Number of missed pieces=101

Fraction of pieces solved: 439/540= 81.29%



Spoiler


----------



## Iggy (Sep 12, 2013)

4/5 in 9:47.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 13, 2013)

5/7 in 19:16.59


----------



## Riley (Sep 14, 2013)

7/8 in 20:12.13. 2 flipped edges, I didn't even memorize them.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 14, 2013)

First ever 4BLD attempt, DNF(21:09.29). Off by two corners.

I get the difficult parts of it right on my first try, but fail to memorize the final corner target? lolwat?


----------



## Mikel (Sep 14, 2013)

2x2-7x7 BLD Relay: DNF [2:57:38.83,~1:45:21]

Here's what I was off by:

7x7: 4 inner + centers, 2 outer x centers, 2 outer + centers, 8 inner wings, 8 outer wings, 4 middle edges, 4 corners =32 total

6x6: 3 left obliques, 7 right obliques, 3 inner x centers, 3 outer x centers, 8 inner wings, 8 outer wings, 4 corners= 36 total

5x5: 8 x centers, 4 + centers, 15 wings, 10 midges, 8 corners= 45 total

4x4: solved

3x3: 6 edges, 4 corners =10 total

2x2: solved

Total missed pieces: 123

Fraction of solved pieces: 417/540 = 77.2%

Worse than last time. The 5x5 here was atrocious. I don't know how I missed the 3x3 either...



Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 14, 2013)

Mikel said:


> 2x2-7x7 BLD Relay: DNF [2:57:38.83,~1:45:21]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: stuff
> ...



i suppose it would have been worse if you solved he 5 6 and 7 but missed the 3x3...


----------



## Mikel (Sep 14, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> i suppose it would have been worse if you solved he 5 6 and 7 but missed the 3x3...



Yeah, true. I have nightmares that some day I will solve all of them, except be off by a flipped corner on the 2x2.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 14, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Yeah, true. I have nightmares that some day I will solve all of them, except be off by a flipped corner on the 2x2.



I don't think my body would physically be able to cope with the shock. Mike Hughey can laugh it off...


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 14, 2013)

12:31.54 4BLD DNF by two twisted corners


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 15, 2013)

0/2 MBLD in 24:01:10[~16:25]

2nd cube off by 3 edges. Is it normal to take this long for a first attempt? I average about 2:50 on BLD


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> 12:31.54 4BLD DNF by two twisted corners



stop being me and carum


----------



## Mikel (Sep 15, 2013)

My nightmares have come true. :'(

2x2-7x7 BLD: DNF [2:44:56.25,1:34:45]

Here's what I missed:

7x7: 2 right obliques

6x6: solved

5x5: solved

4x4: solved

3x3: solved

2x2: solved 

Total number of missed pieces: 2

Fraction of solved pieces: 538/540=99.6%

I'm pretty sure they were swapped from the get-go and I just missed them when memorizing. 

Video



Spoiler


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2013)

Mikel said:


> My nightmares have come true. :'(
> 
> 2x2-7x7 BLD: DNF [2:44:56.25,1:34:45]
> 
> ...



odear


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 15, 2013)

6/9 MBLD

on the last cube I wasn't sure if O was flipped so I kept doing it and undoing it, and ultimately I decided it wasn't flipped, but it was :fp


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 15, 2013)

I accidentally aplied good memo to wrong cubes on my 4 cubes MBLD... so only one was solved and that was the pre-one... so 1/4 ;-(


----------



## qaz (Sep 16, 2013)

6th attempt 4BLD: 23:28.48
Got most of the edges, all centers but one. Somehow managed to orient the corners all correctly but put them in the wrong permutation on their sides.

More importantly though: I've more than halved my times since first my first attempt.


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2013)

I did several BLD attemps at school today. Two I forgot to flip UB and DF at the end so had two flipped edges, one was going to be my first sub-4 but had two twisted corners, three I misoriented the cube at some point during preorientation and had a scrambled cube at the end, two were off by an edge 3-cycle and one was a corner 3-cycle.
9 attempts, 0 successes.


----------



## A Leman (Sep 18, 2013)

6 sup 1's today.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 18, 2013)

2x2-7x7 Relay BLD: DNF

[3:05:47.56,1:46:00]

Here's what I missed:

7x7: 4 left obliques, 4 right obliques, 8 inner x centers, 4 inner + centers, 4 inner wings= 24 pieces

2x2-6x6: solved

Total number of missed pieces: 24

Fraction of solved pieces: 516/540 =95.6%


----------



## Riley (Sep 18, 2013)

Mikel said:


> 2x2-7x7 Relay BLD: DNF



You'll get it soon! I believe in you!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 19, 2013)

3/6 multi BLD in 25:34.50
2 cubes off by 2 edges (buffer+1)
1 cube off by 3 edges

Happy about the time, but disappointed about the accuracy. Ever since worlds (including worlds) all the attempts I've done were either negative points, 0 points or 1 point.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2013)

qaz said:


> 6th attempt 4BLD: 23:28.48
> Got most of the edges, *all centers but one*. Somehow managed to orient the corners all correctly but put them in the wrong permutation on their sides.
> 
> More importantly though: I've more than halved my times since first my first attempt.



i'm interested to see how you did that


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> i'm interested to see how you did that



Maybe he meant one whole center (as in 4 center pieces)

EDIT: which is still not possible, silly me


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Maybe he meant one whole center (as in 4 center pieces)
> 
> EDIT: which is still not possible, silly me



maby he got 5 sides and couldnt get the last one qiqiqiqi


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 19, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> maby he got 5 sides and couldnt get the last one qiqiqiqi



I always try to solve only 5 sides but the 6th one gets solved without me wanting it :'(


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 19, 2013)

I accidentally 10 centers on 6x6:confused:



Spoiler


----------



## qaz (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry, I meant to say one swap (so two centers).


----------



## Mikel (Sep 20, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> I accidentally 10 centers on 6x6:confused:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Was that 2x2-6x6 BLD relay or was it 2x2-7x7 without the 7x7 shown in the picture?


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 20, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Was that 2x2-6x6 BLD relay or was it 2x2-7x7 without the 7x7 shown in the picture?



2x2-6x6


----------



## Mikel (Sep 20, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> 2x2-6x6



I have technically done two of those,


----------



## Roman (Sep 20, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I have technically done two of those,



I have technically done 8BLD six months ago (9BLD DNF by T-centers), so "tecnically" doesn't count in BLD, as good as "almost"


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 20, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I have technically done two of those,



Excuse me, I don't get it :confused:


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 20, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Excuse me, I don't get it :confused:



He has done 2-7 BLD relay twice, because that also includes 2-6BLD, he said "technically"


----------



## Mikel (Sep 20, 2013)

2x2-7x7 BLD Relay: DNF

[2:29:40.94, ~1:46:00]

During execution, I had already done 2x2, 3x3, and 7x7. I was on the inner x centers on 6x6, when it exploded, with many pieces flying everywhere. I rage-DNF'd and saw that the 2x2, 3x3, and 7x7 were all solved. First time getting the 7x7 I guess... :/

Video:


Spoiler


----------



## Ollie (Sep 20, 2013)

Mikel said:


> 2x2-7x7 BLD Relay: DNF
> 
> [2:29:40.94, ~1:46:00]
> 
> During execution, I had already done 2x2, 3x3, and 7x7. I was on the inner x centers on 6x6, when it exploded, with many pieces flying everywhere. I rage-DNF'd and saw that the 2x2, 3x3, and 7x7 were all solved. First time getting the 7x7 I guess... :/



Eugh, 6x6x6s can die. So can obliques. Keep going!

EDIT: 2:03.57[0:50], did a silly rotation during wings near the end. Kids, clean your cubes out. My SS flies now


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2013)

R2 U F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L R' D' B' U R2 F R' U2 R

Why did I have to have this scramble for BLD  To make things worse, I completely forgot to memorise where the 5 flipped edges were, and had to try to remember which pieces were solved when memorising and then go through my memo to see which pieces I hadn't included to try and find which edges were flipped. I missed out two, which was annoying as that would've been a PB by over a minute (very easy memo because so many pieces permuted). 3:22.69[1:35.77].

Memo:
Corners: A F E D H B -> in AFrica, EDdie Had Bacon
Edges: U B D Y L N -> Under the Bridge was a DiY LaNturn
(Corner preorientation was visual memo)
Execution:
(R U R' U')2 L' (U R U' R') L
[x2 y'] U L' U2 L U L' U L U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' U2 [y x2]
[z' y'] (R U R' U')2 L' (U R U' R') L [y z] // CO
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2
x (R' U R U')3 x'
D x (R' U R U')3 x' D'
l U' R D2 R' U R D2 [l' R']
D2 x (R' U R U')3 x' D2
[y' x'] R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 [x y] // CP
U R' U' M2 U R U'
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
L U' L' U M2 U' L' U' L
M U2 M U2
U' L' U M2 U' L U
x' R2 U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U R2 x // EP
x' R' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U2
y' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U2 B // Most of EO but not quite all of it

Even though FR was the first flipped edge I noticed during memo, I forgot to flip it and the buffer (which I should've remembered as I first put it in BR and my last target was RB).


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 21, 2013)

3BLD 10:00.12 off by two flipped edges...still no success


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 22, 2013)

47.86 off by an A-perm


----------



## TDM (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, why do I always fail easy scrambles.
R' U F U2 D' B' L B' D2 F2 R L U2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 L'
DNF(4:23.47)[3:01.02] Slow memo
Corners were very easy for Boomerang, and a Z perm solved 3 of the 4 edges on U.


Spoiler: Reconstruction (Corners only; Boomerang)



x2 (R U2 R' U2' R U R' U')2 x2 // Preorientation
R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' // U corners
D R2 U R2' U' R2 D R2 U R2' U' R2 D' x (R' U R U')3 x' D' // D corners


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 22, 2013)

4BLD 4:19 (2:16), should have been faster, 2 twisted corners and messed up wing parity.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 22, 2013)

7/11 multi BLD in ~55

1 cube off by parity, another off by 5 edges, another off by 4 edges and another off by 5 edges and 3 corners 

On the execution of the 8th cube, I realized there were only 2 cubes left when there should have been 3. After searching for about a minute and a half, I found it in the middle of the table for no apparent reason. I undid the execution of my last 2 cubes, then redid the correct memo on the correct cubes. All the last 5 cubes were solved. Having very different feeling cubes is awesome


----------



## CHJ (Sep 23, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 4BLD 4:19 (2:16), should have been faster, 2 twisted corners and messed up wing parity.



Ahhh noes, you'll get it next time hopefurry.
And uh oh, you be closerer to my PB nao.......GOGOGO!!!


----------



## Mikel (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is a video of my latest 2x2-7x7 Relay BLD DNF.


----------



## Julian (Sep 23, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video of my latest 2x2-7x7 Relay BLD DNF.


Man, that was disheartening 
But you're definitely able to get this, man.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 24, 2013)

First 4bld attempt, 33:04.16 DNF Off by 3 center pieces and one flipped edge group. Sigh, imma try again tomorrow.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 25, 2013)

DNF(1:41.78)[49.65] 4'|8'''' by 1 flipped edge. Realised I'd missed it during execution because when checking number of targets I'd forgotten that I'd had a cycle break. Scramble was B D2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' F' U' R U' F2 R D' L U' B F' R'.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 26, 2013)

2nd 4bld attempt 29:06.88 DNF Off by 2 freakin center pieces!


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 2nd 4bld attempt 29:06.88 DNF Off by 2 freakin center pieces!



You'll get it next time! I believe in you!


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 26, 2013)

3rd 4bld Attempt forced DNF about a minutes into execution by my mom throwing a pair of socks at my head because I couldn't hear her calling me for dinner because I was listening to music. (facepalm)


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2013)

First MBLD attempt: 0/2. First cube off by 2 flipped edges (DF and UB) which I memorised but then forgot to execute, and the second was a U perm on B and an A perm on D away. Time was (12:31.07)[9:03.17]; scrambles were U2 F2 U2 L U2 L' F2 D2 F2 L' R2 F' R D B' F2 U2 B2 U L' D2 and U' R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 D2 R2 U' L' B F2 R D' L U' F L'.


----------



## mande (Oct 1, 2013)

8/13 in 49:50.79[31:04.55]
Forgot to memo a flipped edge on 1 cube, 2 cubes off by 3 cycles of edges (exec mistakes), executed an algo wrong on 2 cubes.
Was hoping for a slightly better time as well as accuracy (was expecting at least 7 points).
This is my first multi attempt since my last comp in July.
I'm aiming to attempt 16 or 17 cubes in my next official multi attempt, but my next comp with multi won't be any time soon I guess.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 1, 2013)

mande said:


> 8/13 in 49:50.79[31:04.55]
> Forgot to memo a flipped edge on 1 cube, 2 cubes off by 3 cycles of edges (exec mistakes), executed an algo wrong on 2 cubes.
> Was hoping for a slightly better time as well as accuracy (was expecting at least 7 points).
> This is my first multi attempt since my last comp in July.
> I'm aiming to attempt 16 or 17 cubes in my next official multi attempt, but my next comp with multi won't be any time soon I guess.



Bits has.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 2, 2013)

2x2-7x7 BLD Relay Attempt 6: DNF

Time: 3:07:44.11
Memo time: ~1:47:00

2x2, 3x3, and 4x4 were solved. 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7 all were off by a decent amount. See below. 




Spoiler


----------



## mande (Oct 2, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Bits has.


Not going to BITS...even if I reach Hyderabad, reaching BITS will be painful


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 2, 2013)

mande said:


> Not going to BITS...even if I reach Hyderabad, reaching BITS will be painful



Go go sub 1 at DJ! Me not coming!


----------



## qaz (Oct 3, 2013)

5BLD first attempt: DNF (1:21:28.10[1:01:11.44]).

So slow. Kind of ashamed it took that long.

4 corners, 4 edges, 8 wings, 3 corner centers, and 4 cross centers.


----------



## DrKorbin (Oct 3, 2013)

qaz said:


> 5BLD first attempt: DNF (1:21:28.10[1:01:11.44]).
> 
> So slow. Kind of ashamed it took that long.



Nothing to be ashamed of - my first attempts were longer than hour as well


----------



## Ollie (Oct 3, 2013)

qaz said:


> 5BLD first attempt: DNF (1:21:28.10[1:01:11.44]).
> 
> So slow. Kind of ashamed it took that long.
> 
> 4 corners, 4 edges, 8 wings, 3 corner centers, and 4 cross centers.



It's something your brain isn't used to yet. You will be cutting off 5-10 minutes off each attempt for the next few!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 5, 2013)

2/3 in 4:05.67. 2nd cube was off by a target I forgot to memo.

Edit: 4/7 in 17:49.19


----------



## qaz (Oct 6, 2013)

You guys were right.

5BLD - DNF(41:24.87[25:50.91])

40 minutes off my previous time... I don't even know.

So close to solved. All that was wrong were two cross centers. They were red and orange too, so I probably just mixed them up during memo.


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 8, 2013)

First 4BLD attempt: DNF(15:03.56)[10:14.14] F' D2 R U B' D2 u2 L2 R r' F2 u' F D2 F B' L B' f' L2 F' R2 u' U' f2 D2 L2 r' F r2 L2 B' r2 L' B' r2 L' U' B L
Off by a lot. 
Don't know where I went wrong. Could have been two places.
Centres were kinda nice. I used comms for centres.


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> First 4BLD attempt: DNF(15:03.56)[10:14.14] F' D2 R U B' D2 u2 L2 R r' F2 u' F D2 F B' L B' f' L2 F' R2 u' U' f2 D2 L2 r' F r2 L2 B' r2 L' B' r2 L' U' B L


Your first 4BLD attempt was faster than my first 3BLD attempt.


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 8, 2013)

TDM said:


> Your first 4BLD attempt was faster than my first 3BLD attempt.


Same here actually. My first attempt at 3BLD was over 20 minutes...
Getting a first 3BLD is way harder than getting a 4BLD _after_ getting used to 3BLD


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 8, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> Same here actually. My first attempt at 3BLD was over 20 minutes...
> Getting a first 3BLD is way harder than getting a 4BLD _after_ getting used to 3BLD



My first 4BLD attempt was about 1:30 hours.

I suck.


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> My first 4BLD attempt was about 1:30 hours.
> 
> I suck.


Well qaz's first 4BLD attempt (previous page) was 1:21, so I'm guessing that's about normal. Is memo for 4BLD harder than for 3 cubes MBLD? It appears to take longer, yet it's less pieces...


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 8, 2013)

TDM said:


> Well qaz's first 4BLD attempt (previous page) was 1:21, so I'm guessing that's about normal. Is memo for 4BLD harder than for 3 cubes MBLD? It appears to take longer, yet it's less pieces...



Yes, in my opinion it's much harder because memoing centers and wings can be very confusing.


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> My first 4BLD attempt was about 1:30 hours.
> 
> I suck.



Mine was 1:08 hours, and somehow it was even a success. Memorizing centers and wings for the first time isn't easy. It's funny that my first (and so far only) 5BLD attempt was actually a little bit faster (1:01 I think, but sadly a DNF).


----------



## qaz (Oct 8, 2013)

TDM said:


> Well qaz's first 4BLD attempt (previous page) was 1:21, so I'm guessing that's about normal. Is memo for 4BLD harder than for 3 cubes MBLD? It appears to take longer, yet it's less pieces...


I think that actually memorizing the pieces is harder for 4BLD, but remembering the memo is harder. Personally I have a harder time remembering 3/4 cube memo then I do 4x4 or 5x5 memo... It's easier for me to remember fewer, longer strings than a larger number of shorter strings.
(My first 4BLD was actually 0:49, 5BLD was 1:21.)


----------



## Mikel (Oct 8, 2013)

I am currently on a 7-DNF streak in competition for 3x3 BLD. 1 from Indiana 2013, 3 from CCFC 2013, and 3 from Cubetcha 2013. Hopefully this doesn't continue at Leaf Town this weekend.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 9, 2013)

4/5 in 10:07.06. 2 flipped edges


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I am currently on a 7-DNF streak in competition. 1 from Indiana 2013, 3 from CCFC 2013, and 3 from Cubetcha 2013. Hopefully this doesn't continue at Leaf Town this weekend.



Don't worry, you won't get a DNF this weekend  good luck!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 10, 2013)

2/3 multi, 2nd time in a row I forgot parity on one of the cubes.

I think from now on, I'll hold my breath whenever I have parity and release when I fix it.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Oct 10, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> I think from now on,* I'll hold my breath whenever I have parity and release when I fix it*.



Wow, never thought about that! Awesome! I will try that one, I tried feet control for M2 slice control but it didn't go well... I hope that this one will


----------



## Ollie (Oct 10, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> 2/3 multi, 2nd time in a row I forgot parity on one of the cubes.
> 
> I think from now on, I'll hold my breath whenever I have parity and release when I fix it.



Cross your legs


----------



## A Leman (Oct 10, 2013)

you win again 7BLD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 11, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Cross your legs


It seems less reliable for me because quite often I naturally cross my legs without noticing. I've also done feet control stuff, and forgotten to revert my foot position afterwards. Holding your breath kind of forces you to want to get it done as quickly as possible too. 

Although I tried it and ended up messing up 3 corners, but that could've been a memo mistake.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 11, 2013)

A Leman said:


> you win again 7BLD



7BLD is a fickle beast.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 13, 2013)

Ugh. 2/3 multi because I executed the last algorithm on the last cube too slowly and forgot the muscle memory. I really shouldn't be using this cheap clothing store cube.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2013)

Leaf Town, my 42nd competition, was my first competition ever without a successful BLD solve of some sort.

Even worse, I DNFed the first one by lifting the cover off the cube without starting the timer. :fp


----------



## Iggy (Oct 17, 2013)

3/4 in 8:37.22, forgot to execute a twisted corner on the last cube.


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 18, 2013)

lololol wtf 
*DNF(29.71)* L2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 B' U2 R2 D2 F' U L' F L' B F2 L' F2 U2 F' 
off by two flipped edges that I didn't notice (my buffer and DB)
8/4'''
I average just over a minute

Only four edge targets haha.
I'm not even mad.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 18, 2013)

Was practicing safe BLD for a show I'm gonna do tomorrow where I'll have to do some BLD solves. I basically did really safe solves with loud music. I was going for an avg12, but got a DNF by 2 edges on the 12th solve 

(1:18.77), 1:21.84, 1:43.42, 2:34.50, 1:45.22, DNF(1:54.27), 1:49.94, 2:13.90, 2:01.60, 2:06.61, 2:47.54, (DNF(2:08.53))

PB avg12 is 2:24.19 btw.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 18, 2013)

Was doing 3BLD... crazy scramble in qqtimer... 5 corners were already done! I was so excited then forgot parity. It would've been 3:03... I lost the scramble though... I'm sure someone could've done really well on it.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 19, 2013)

2x2-7x7 Relay BLD: DNF

Total time: 2:52:03.98
Memo time: 1:34:42
Attempt #7

Here's what I missed:

7x7: 5 right obliques, 6 inner x-centers
Total 7x7: 11 pieces

6x6: 2 left obliques, 3 right obliques, 2 inner x-centers
Total 6x6: 7 pieces

2x2-5x5 were solved

Total number of missed pieces= 18

Fraction of solved pieces= 522/540 (96.67%)

See below for pictures:


Spoiler


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 19, 2013)

Mikel said:


> 2x2-7x7 Relay BLD: DNF
> 
> Total time: 2:52:03.98
> Memo time: 1:34:42
> ...



One day you will get to post in the Blindfold Accomplishments Thread! <3


----------



## Mikel (Oct 19, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> One day you will get to post in the Blindfold Accomplishments Thread! <3



You are right. Exactly *ONE DAY*. Then I'm quitting this stupid event.


----------



## cubizh (Oct 19, 2013)

1/2 10:26.91


Spoiler: Finishing state










I was so upset I even lost the scrambles.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 20, 2013)

2x2-7x7 Relay BLD: DNF

Total time: 2:54:05.93
Memo time: 1:32:35
Attempt #8

Here's what I missed:

7x7: solved

6x6: 8 left obliques, 9 right obliques, 10 inner x-centers, 10 outer x-centers, 12 inner wings, 12 outer wings, 4 corners
Total 6x6: 65 pieces

5x5: solved

4x4: solved

3x3: solved

2x2: solved

Total number of missed pieces= 65

Fraction of solved pieces= 475/540 (87.96%)

See below for pictures:


Spoiler


----------



## Ollie (Oct 20, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Spoiler



Those types of DNFs are the worst


----------



## Iggy (Oct 20, 2013)

7/13 in 43:37.51. Biggest attempt so far. Really smooth solve, but somehow failed a lot of cubes.


----------



## qaz (Oct 21, 2013)

5BLD: DNF(36:06.64)
3 edges, 4 dredges, 4 x-centers, 8 corner centers

The only reason the corner centers were off was because I shot to the wrong piece and didn't undo the setup move correctly, then realized I had shot to the wrong piece and undid it correctly, leaving one of the slices off 90 degrees. That might be why the dredges were wrong too.

Eight attempts and only one success, and that was almost twice what this time was.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 22, 2013)

5/7 in 20:24.02. Can't believe I forgot to execute parity on one of the cubes. :fp The other one was a memo mistake.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 24, 2013)

I created a Website that will have various things related to what I'm doing cubing-wise. 

I have included a blog that keeps track of all of my 2x2-7x7 BLD DNF's. It includes descriptions, pictures, videos, whatever I have for the solves. I've been posting them all here, but if you don't want to search through this thread for all of them, the blog is here:

http://mikelcubing.weebly.com/2x2-7x7-relay-bld.html


----------



## Iggy (Oct 24, 2013)

10:37.79 5BLD DNF, off by 4 x-centers. Fastest attempt so far. I really need to work on my accuracy. :/


----------



## Roman (Oct 26, 2013)

Getting ready for official contest

DNF(6:32), 3cycle in wings



Spoiler: DNF (6:25), 2 flipped edges:











At least I always can find reasons of my mistakes. Will see if I could significantly improve my 5BLD times by 23rd of November...


----------



## Ollie (Oct 26, 2013)

Roman said:


> Getting ready for official contest
> 
> DNF(6:32), 3cycle in wings
> 
> ...



You're back!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 26, 2013)

Roman said:


> Getting ready for official contest
> 
> DNF(6:32), 3cycle in wings
> 
> ...



Good luck!


----------



## Mikel (Oct 27, 2013)

2x2-7x7 Relay BLD: DNF

[2:38:56.91, 1:24:13]

Off by 42 pieces. 

Click here for details


----------



## Iggy (Oct 27, 2013)

Mikel said:


> 2x2-7x7 Relay BLD: DNF
> 
> [2:38:56.91, 1:24:13]
> 
> ...



 I hope you get it soon. Keep trying!

Also, 5/7 in 19:15.99, both cubes were off by 2 flipped edges


----------



## Riley (Oct 30, 2013)

NONOONONONOOOOOOOOOOOOO

17.18 DNF by 2 flipped edges. I didn't notice it, lol. bj 

D B2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 R D F2 L' D' R B


----------



## Iggy (Oct 30, 2013)

Riley said:


> NONOONONONOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 17.18 DNF by 2 flipped edges. I didn't notice it, lol. bj
> 
> D B2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 R D F2 L' D' R B





I tried that scramble and got a 25.52 DNF off by many edges. And lol I forgot to execute the flipped edge


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 31, 2013)

4BLD fail on stolen scramble, 3:48.71 (2:07.04).

[video=youtube_share;OwOu2wYDH_A]http://youtu.be/OwOu2wYDH_A[/video]



> F' L' F r' F' B2 f' U' f' B U2 D' R2 f' L' B' L2 B f u' L B2 D2 r2 R' D U' F' L' F' D' u' U' R' r' f2 B R U' f2
> 
> Scramble from CHJ. Wouldn't have counted it as PB since I stole the scramble, but I failed a corner comm anyway. Thought I'd upload because I just found out that I look derp during memo, and also because it's my first sub-4 attempt.
> 
> Noah metric: 7c|14x|20w


----------



## Iggy (Oct 31, 2013)

5/7 in 17:08.96, forgot to execute a flipped edge on one of the cubes. :/ The other cube was off by 3 M2 targets.

Edit: 10:55.07 5BLD DNF off by 3 wings


----------



## Iggy (Nov 3, 2013)

3:37.86 4BLD DNF by 2 centers  The scramble was so easy, I was quite sure I wouldn't DNF


----------



## bjs5890 (Nov 4, 2013)

2 flipped edges away from a 1:15 avg of 5. Sigh, would've been a 10 second pb.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 4, 2013)

6/7 in 17:15.44. Off by a U perm :/

9/13 in 40:11.07. 2 cubes were off by 2 twisted corners (which I think I forgot to execute), 1 was off by 2 flipped edges and the other was by an edge cycle.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 4, 2013)

5/9 43:17 
Happy with the time though


----------



## bjs5890 (Nov 5, 2013)

First 4bld attempt 20:17, off by 3 wings...


----------



## CHJ (Nov 6, 2013)

done 10 attempts at BLD, no successes... tried to force memo too much


----------



## qaz (Nov 6, 2013)

so close

3BLD: (2:26.04) 5:07.67 3:12.44 3:19.75 4:14.80 DNF 3:19.14 4:20.67 4:10.96 3:54.25 (DNF) 3:44.32 = DNF

so stupid. first DNF by 2 twisted corners, second by parity... i have NEVER forgotten to do parity on 3x3 before this

times were really slow because ultra safe solves


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2013)

5/7 in 16:53.87, both cubes off by 2 flipped edges 

bj 7 cubes


----------



## A Leman (Nov 6, 2013)

4BLD: 

DNF 4:08.01 DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF 4:38.45 3:57.36 DNF DNF DNF


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 6, 2013)

4:40.34[2:35.81], 4:36.19[2:25.60], DNF(4:32.46)[2:14.93].

Almost a MO3. Decent times, but I can improve before UKC as I'm still wasting time/DNFing for silly things.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 7, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 4:40.34[2:35.81], 4:36.19[2:25.60], DNF(4:32.46)[2:14.93].
> 
> Almost a MO3. Decent times, but I can improve before UKC as I'm still wasting time/DNFing for silly things.



okso race to Mo3?

My failure is no BLD today, been really lazy this week


----------



## Ollie (Nov 7, 2013)

5:47.64, DNF(5:22.39), 5:25.08, DNF(5:27.50), 5:11.29

Both DNFs off by two x-centers 

Also a 2345BLD relay of 10:34[5:19] which was off by 3 +-centers on the 5x5x5.


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2013)

2. DNF B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U2 F2 U L2 U' R' U2 L2 F L U L' B L2 D' L' D
Memoed in 49 seconds. I usually take that long for the corners. Would've counted it as a memo accomplishment if I hadn't got edge memo wrong (had the letter H twice). Could've been sub-2 (2 edge targets and 4 corners at 1:25, no parity).


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2013)

4/7 in 16:36.62. Meh at least I'm getting faster. DNFs were:

1. 2 flipped edges
2. M2 
3. some execution error


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 7, 2013)

4:28.99[2:25.88], 4:26.74[2:13.42], DNF(4:53.10)[2:33.43]

*sigh*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Also a 2345BLD relay of 10:34[5:19] which was off by 3 +-centers on the 5x5x5.



That's just insane. Awesome.


----------



## qaz (Nov 8, 2013)

6BLD second attempt - DNF(1:33:12.00[1:04:01.69])

3 inner x-centers 

Way more accurate than previous attempt - 3 pieces vs 75 pieces - and about 40 minutes faster as well.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

DNF(5:45.74)[1:58.46], DNF(4:28.44)[2:06.61], DNF(5:10.95)[2:12.92]

Maybe I'm just tired, at least I was close for all of them. Memo was way faster than normal though, even though it didn't feel really fast. I hope to post 3 4BLD solves in the success thread at least once this week.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 9, 2013)

11:28.63 5BLD DNF. 2 x-centers. Meh, wouldn't have been PB anyway.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 9, 2013)

2/3 in 4:00.46, 2 flipped edges :/


----------



## qaz (Nov 10, 2013)

another 6BLD DNF by 3 pieces... left obliques this time
1:35:05.96[1:01.54.75]

i've wasted over 5 hours on this already, so i really hope i get a success soon


----------



## Roman (Nov 10, 2013)

Seems like I'm losing interest in BLD and cubing at all, but I need to return 8x8 to Oleg very soon, these two weeks are my last chance to improve UWR on this event 

8BLD, second attempt (sub-hour attempt): DNF(*55:35.76*)[26:23.78] - off by middle layer(s).
Turned wrong layer while executing x-centers. Absolutely stupid mistake, I usually don't miss layers.








qaz said:


> i've wasted over 5 hours on this already


I've spanded over 48 hours on something, so 5 isn't too much


----------



## Iggy (Nov 11, 2013)

7/13 in 40:03.05. :/


----------



## Ollie (Nov 14, 2013)

Spoiler: Damn you, Bill.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 14, 2013)

So I decided to try a 2-4 BLD relay, everything was fine until I realised I forgot to memo the 4x4 corners.


----------



## A Leman (Nov 15, 2013)

I have been trying to do 6 cube multiBLD a lot recently.
Today I had two 4/6 results,
the fifth cube on my second attempt was off a single corner twist that happened during execution!


----------



## Iggy (Nov 18, 2013)

11/17 in 59:33.96, biggest attempt ever. I forgot the edge memo of one of the cubes and screwed up execution on another. Not sure what happened to the rest...


----------



## AFatTick (Nov 18, 2013)

I tried to trick my family by scrambling it with simple looping algorithms. I failed this simple task.


----------



## mande (Nov 19, 2013)

10/14 and 9/14 in comp, fail


----------



## Mikel (Nov 20, 2013)

5x5 BLD DNF

[11:41.58, 4:48]

3 Wings, 2 + centers

I had the wing memo right, so I must have messed up the execution. I memorized VK instead of VJ for the + centers.

Wicked fast for me. The scramble was pretty nice though.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 20, 2013)

4:21.78 4BLD DNF, 3 corners. Would've been a really good time. :/


----------



## cuboy63 (Nov 21, 2013)

Last solve off by 2 centres. Would've been 2:33.16 ao5

Average of 5: DNF
1. 2:30.57 D' Uw' Fw2 Rw' U L' Rw F Rw' F2 L2 F' U L' Uw' F' Rw R' Uw B2 Uw Rw2 D2 F2 L B2 Rw2 U' D2 L' Uw2 Rw2 L' U2 Uw B2 F2 Fw' U' F2 
2. 2:36.43 B2 U2 Rw Fw2 Rw' L R B L U2 R2 Uw' B R2 D' Fw D' U' Uw' L R Rw Uw' F2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Rw Uw' D' U Fw Rw2 R' U D' B' L' Uw2 L' 
3. DNF(2:44.42) L D' R' Uw2 Rw' B' Rw' R' D2 Fw' B Rw F2 D L' Fw2 B2 R' B' Rw Uw U2 F L Uw' F L D' R2 L2 Rw Fw U' B Fw Rw Uw2 B' F2 U2 
4. (2:25.34) Fw' B' F Uw2 L D2 F L Uw2 Fw' Uw' R2 Fw2 Rw F' L2 U2 D F' R2 D' Fw Uw2 U Fw2 U2 Uw' Fw D' U Fw Rw' U Rw' F' U2 F Fw2 L D2 
5. (DNF(2:32.47)) F Fw2 L2 R' B Rw' Uw' R2 U Rw2 B' U2 B2 F' Fw' Uw2 R2 F' B2 D U' Fw' R D L B' D2 F B2 Fw2 R2 D Fw' Rw D' U2 B2 Rw' D Uw


----------



## Ollie (Nov 21, 2013)

fuuuuu


----------



## DrKorbin (Nov 21, 2013)

loln00b


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> fuuuuu



Come on, its ok! I would say +4 

Dennis


----------



## Iggy (Nov 21, 2013)

Ollie said:


> fuuuuu


----------



## Iggy (Nov 25, 2013)

7/9 in 26:03.22. Forgot part of the corner memo of one of the cubes. :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2013)

Mikel said:


> 5x5 BLD DNF
> 
> [11:41.58, 4:48]
> 
> ...



No. You're getting entirely too good. Just stop. 



Ollie said:


> fuuuuu



No, Fxuuux'y'. 

Seriously, that's sad.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't know if I posted this yet, but first solve for 5x5 BLD at Carnegie Mellon Fall 2013, was a 15:24 DNF. I was off by 3 corners. I swapped two of my letter pairs during execution. 



Mike Hughey said:


> No. You're getting entirely too good. Just stop.



It was on the first scramble of the weekly competition 2013-47. The scramble was very nice. I see you fudged it up too.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 26, 2013)

Mikel said:


> It was on the first scramble of the weekly competition 2013-47. The scramble was very nice. I see you fudged it up too.



Yeah, I was unfortunately slow on it too. I don't know why I was so slow on it - it really was a nice scramble. But I have a feeling you're going to be threatening me on time in competitions from now on. You got better. 

And considering your memo time is so much faster than mine, I suspect that means you're going to pass me by (and probably be sub-10) very soon! There's no reason for your execution to be taking that long, other than lack of practice - with some extra practice your execution time will be at least as fast as your memo time.

I'm still trying to get (somewhat consistently) sub-10. I won't give up on 5BLD until I do. But my memo needs to speed up.


----------



## IQubic (Nov 27, 2013)

I just hand scrambled my cube to try my First Ever 3BLD solve. After a long time I was ready to execute, I had checked and recheck my memo. I use M2 edges/OP corners. 

I pull off the blindfold to find a cube off by 4 edges, two of which needed to swap with a setup M2 undo setup, the other two off because of an odd number of Yperms. The cube also had 2 twisted corners, one was the buffer, not solved at the start, the other was me screwing up setup moves. 

So yeah, a great first attempt IMHO, really motivates me to try for a success (later when I rest up of course).

Overall I believe that it was breaking into a 2-cycle that screwed me up. Darn 2-cycle . Also forgetting I had parity, despite doing memo in letter pairs and maybe doing the wrong setup move for the last corner also contributed to the DNF.

-IQubic


----------



## Mikel (Nov 27, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yeah, I was unfortunately slow on it too. I don't know why I was so slow on it - it really was a nice scramble. But I have a feeling you're going to be threatening me on time in competitions from now on. You got better.
> 
> And considering your memo time is so much faster than mine, I suspect that means you're going to pass me by (and probably be sub-10) very soon! There's no reason for your execution to be taking that long, other than lack of practice - with some extra practice your execution time will be at least as fast as your memo time.
> 
> I'm still trying to get (somewhat consistently) sub-10. I won't give up on 5BLD until I do. But my memo needs to speed up.



I think doing the 2x2-7x7 BLD relays helped my memo immensely for 5x5 BLD. Maybe you could give it another go? 

I have to admit I'm still using U2 for centers, r2 for wings, M2 for midges and Old Pochmann for corners. That might be the reason for my slow execution...


----------



## Iggy (Nov 27, 2013)

9:46.79 5BLD DNF by many pieces. Definitely screwed up execution. Oh well, fastest attempt ever. The scramble was easy.


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 27, 2013)

3BLD
DNF(30.61) U2 R B' U L' U' F2 U2 B' R B D2 F' R2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 Two twisted corners. Memo mistake.
DNF(31.82) B D2 B L2 B' R2 F D2 R2 B U2 R' B F' D' U2 B R D2 R' Edge 3 cycle. Did it the wrong way 

So close :/


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 29, 2013)

Arg, official sub-1 fail because I messed up a Y-perm


----------



## Iggy (Nov 29, 2013)

4:12.05 4BLD DNF by some random pieces. Memo was ~1:47, first sub 1:50.


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2013)

First 3 cube MBLD attempt. 0/3. Knew I'd done something wrong with the second cube when I realised I'd memoed S (which is by BLU and my buffer is UBL). Lost my confidence for the third cube, and the first cube was off by a 3-cycle. Time was 23:39.36 [16:56.96].
I should probably get a 2/2 before doing this more.


----------



## qaz (Dec 1, 2013)

10:26.27 4BLD DNF by 2 centers 

third 10:xx DNF, pb is still sup-13


----------



## TDM (Dec 1, 2013)

Another 0/3. Really easy 2nd and 3rd scrambles.
1) B2 L F2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F D' B U' L' D F' D U R 
2) U L U2 R' D L' D2 B' L U2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 D' L2 
3) D' L2 B' L2 D L F' L' F' B' L2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 R2
First cube: two twisted corners, one flipped edge and an edge 3-cycle. I knew I'd done something wrong because I had the letter O twice, and I'd never choose that as a new cycle.
Second cube: two twisted corners and an edge 3-cycle.
Third cube: edge 3-cycle.

Memo always feels like it's good (except when I've memo'ed a letter I shouldn't have done), but then it never is  But the time was a lot faster; DNF(17:50.37)[12:59.88] compared to DNF(23:39.36)[16:56.96]. My memo on my last one was nearly the same as the total time for this one. Then again, the scrambles were a lot easier.

EDIT: lol another 0/3
First cube: 2 flipped edges
Second cube: edge 4-cycle, corner 4-cycle
Third cube: edge 2-cycle, edge 3-cycle, corner 2-cycle (executed the wrong parity alg)


----------



## Mikel (Dec 1, 2013)

5x5 BLD DNF

[12:32.48, 5:03]

Off by 3 x centers :'(


----------



## TDM (Dec 1, 2013)

0/3 18:07.47
First cube: 3 flipped edges, edge 3-cycle, corner 3-cycle
Second cube: 2 flipped edges, 2 twisted corners
Third cube: 2 edge 2-cycles, corner 3-cycle

Why can't I even get one solved


----------



## Roman (Dec 4, 2013)

Noooo not this again

[video=youtube_share;4A0yc2j2Qsg]http://youtu.be/4A0yc2j2Qsg[/video]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I think doing the 2x2-7x7 BLD relays helped my memo immensely for 5x5 BLD. Maybe you could give it another go?


I've been tempted to try, but I'd feel guilty if I got a success. After all your attempts, you really should be the first to get a success.



Mikel said:


> I have to admit I'm still using U2 for centers, r2 for wings, M2 for midges and Old Pochmann for corners. That might be the reason for my slow execution...


I guess that must explain it. Still, I'm surprised you're THAT much slower than me on execution.

My 5BLD attempts for the weekly this week were terribly slow because my memory didn't stick, and since then I've had 3 DNFs in a row. I hope I can do better this weekend.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 4, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've been tempted to try, but I'd feel guilty if I got a success. After all your attempts, you really should be the first to get a success.



Well, I haven't tried in over a month. I might do some more this winter when I have a break from work.



Mike Hughey said:


> I guess that must explain it. Still, I'm surprised you're THAT much slower than me on execution.



I really don't know. Maybe you just have incredible turn speed compared to me.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 6, 2013)

10:24.88, 8:27.97, DNF(14:30.20), DNF(9:07.89)

Failed to get a 5BLD mo3/avg5


----------



## Username (Dec 7, 2013)

DNF(7:57.14) B u' L R2 u' f U2 D2 R' L2 r2 D' F f U2 f2 U' D' B' L2 R D2 F2 R2 B' f L2 r2 R u R2 r L U' R2 f2 u F2 D R2 

First attempt since Finnish open, and first serious attempt in a very very long time. BLD is actually kinda fun, seems like I'm slowly getting back into it 

Off by 2 twisted corners, one flipped edgepair and 2 other wings. I know exactly what I did wrong.


----------



## Username (Dec 9, 2013)

DNF(22:40.99) l d2 B2 b2 U2 D2 u r2 l u R2 r' L2 l2 D2 R U' d u2 F d' b' f' l2 f D u2 r2 D' d r2 U u' R u' B2 r2 f2 B' L2 R' U L r2 B2 r2 U B2 l' R2 r' B' U' u b U R' f F' R 

First 5BLD attempt in AGES!

Suprisingly good time, and suprisingly good result (only off by 3 +centers and 6 x-centers)


----------



## Username (Dec 10, 2013)

DNF(7:51.04) B' L' B2 u L' f B' D' R B' R' r2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 R u R' U L2 u2 R' B' u' B D' f' F R2 r' U2 r2 U2 R2 F U2 F U' 

2 twisted corners and 3 centers. Sub8 was a good time for me before taking the big BLD break, so it seems like I didn't really get any slower


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 10, 2013)

6BLD 29:42 (17:26), off by 5+2 obliques. I've barely done any BLD since UKC, so not too bad. I also had a 10:08 5BLD DNF a few days ago, which was also surprisingly fast.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 10, 2013)

Username said:


> DNF(7:51.04) B' L' B2 u L' f B' D' R B' R' r2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 R u R' U L2 u2 R' B' u' B D' f' F R2 r' U2 r2 U2 R2 F U2 F U'
> 
> 2 twisted corners and 3 centers. Sub8 was a good time for me before taking the big BLD break, so it seems like I didn't really get any slower



Nice to see that you are back to bld solving as well  

I just tried to do some 4bld solves today and yesterday.
Accuracy is horrible and times are ~8-9min...
During summer I averaged ~6-7min so I have slowed down alot.

So more practise for me then


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooo
5BLD DNF - 6:00.46[2:55.60]
could be the first sub-WR 
Dat scramble (Weekly Competition 2013-50)
2. B D B Bw' D' L2 Lw D' Dw Bw' Lw2 F' U' Bw R2 Bw' Fw D' Dw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw D2 Dw' L' F Rw2 F' Dw2 U Lw2 Rw' R2 D U2 B2 Lw U' Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw Lw' D B2 Fw' L' Lw U' Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw' Lw Dw2 Uw B2 L
10 solved x-centers


----------



## Genesis (Dec 12, 2013)

Roman said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo
> 5BLD DNF - 6:00.46[2:55.60]
> could be the first sub-WR
> Dat scramble (Weekly Competition 2013-50)
> ...


Off by?


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2013)

Genesis said:


> Off by?



By M2 (and 3-4 unsolved t-centers because of that).


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 13, 2013)

Well shiet!

4BLD DNF 5:51.69 R u F L2 B2 r2 L2 u L2 B u2 U2 L2 D r f L' f u r2 D' r2 u2 U2 L f F U2 r2 R B r U F f' R' r f2 R' f'

off by 2 wings that I must have missed during memo...


----------



## Iggy (Dec 13, 2013)

I haven't gotten a 5BLD success in days.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 14, 2013)

Iggy said:


> I haven't gotten a 5BLD success in days.



lolsame, haven't practiced in aaaages. But uni is over until Frankfurt in a month or so


----------



## Roman (Dec 14, 2013)

5BLD 
6:52.33[2:59.73], 6:52.68[2:57.25], DNF(9:29.53)[3:04.60] - realized that I performed one 3cycle wrong at the beginning, and started to think how can I fix it (lol)... Eventually DNFed by wings 3cycle also xD
Could be good Mo3.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Dec 14, 2013)

3BLD off by 4 edges.


----------



## kcl (Dec 14, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> 3BLD off by 4 edges.



bj


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2013)

DNF(20:30.46) r' F R d' B f F2 U R2 l' U2 F u' L f F U' d2 R u2 R u2 U' L2 b' l L d2 R L B2 f' R' F2 u D' b2 U' f2 L2 l2 r' f2 L f2 D d l' U l2 L' d2 r2 U' L' D2 b2 B' U' L2 

Off by 2 xcenters and 6 +centers


----------



## Torch (Dec 17, 2013)

Failed at getting my first avg5
4:26.33[2:01.89] 
4:30.90[2:39.12] 
3:24.31[1:42.51] 
DNF(4:22.05)[2:11.50] 2 flipped edges
DNF(4:58.15)[2:26.92] A-perm


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 18, 2013)

Some 4BLD DNFs...

*13:43.108, 13:51.646, 8:08.628*

1. *13:43.108* u U' R' u2 r U2 u' D2 f' R' r2 D' F u' L R' D' L U2 F2 U' r F2 U f R B f D' F L F r2 F' R B2 D' r2 F2 f' 
2. *13:51.646* U2 u' L2 D u2 f r' F' U2 F D2 r' F2 r' F D f2 B2 D F f r2 D2 U' R2 L f r2 R U2 r u' F R' U f2 B u2 D2 B 
3. *8:08.628* U' F' D f R u D' B' F D2 f F u2 R' U' R' U' r2 u' D2 F' U B u U' r2 f2 B R2 f' r2 U r u2 R' F2 u2 f r2 L 

I got the centres solved in the last one. It was a smoother attempt the the last two but it's still kind of weird that it's 6 minutes faster. I wonder if I accidentally hit the spacebar. Oh well.

Edit: *12:26.518 *forgot second half of edge memo completely. Got Corners and centers right though. It's getting easier.
Edit: *14:19.537* D' F D r L' F2 u2 f' r U2 R2 L' u' D2 R' U' B' u2 R' u2 U R' D2 B2 D R2 L r' U2 F2 f' r F2 R' L2 u2 D' F' L r off by 3 centers 

Well, that's enough 4BLD for today. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 19, 2013)

Doing horribly at 3bld today. Globally I'm like 70% success rate and about 1:35

1. DNF(1:17.68)[22.54] D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 D' U F' L B D2 R B2 D B2 L' 
2. DNF(1:26.33)[29.12] U2 B' D2 R2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 B' L U2 R U2 B D L R2 
3. DNF(1:33.31)[37.35] L2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 B' L B2 U' R2 U R' U2 L' R F2 
4. 1:36.40[27.37] B' R2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 R' B U B' D L2 D2 F2 L' F' 
5. DNF(1:14.98)[26.04] R2 U R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D U2 R' F2 U R F2 L U' B F' L' F2 
6. 1:56.87[35.80] L2 B2 D R2 B2 D R2 D R2 U2 L' U' B R' D U L2 B' L2 U' 
7. (DNF(1:29.77)[23.84]) L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 R' D B R' F2 R' U2 F' L D2 
8. DNF(1:56.19)[39.16] R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B' F2 U' R' F2 R' U R D' 
9. (1:29.64[30.56]) D2 R2 U F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D B' L2 D' R F2 D2 R' D F' R 
10. DNF(1:24.53)[29.80] R2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' D2 R2 B2 F R' D' L' D B' L D' U' R2 F 
11. DNF(1:40.41)[31.98] R' F2 R2 U2 B2 L F2 R F2 R2 D B' F' D B U' L' B L D 
12. DNF(1:23.11)[32.34] R2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 D' U2 F2 U B L F' L B U2 F2 U R2 F'

Edit: DNF(6:24.32)[20.00] - close to being my first sub-20 memo
I got to the last 3-cycle and completely forgot the memo, but since I thought it was sub-20 and wanted a sub-20 memo success, I sat there until I eventually guessed (wrongly).


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 19, 2013)

4BLD:* DNF(7:34.889)*

3 corners! 
r' D f2 r D2 r2 D F' B' r R2 B' D u' f B2 D' u' F R2 L2 U r U L' U' D2 F2 L' B' D2 r2 D' f2 u r' L R f U 

Centers were very nice
The corner cycle I got wrong was UBL RBD DFR

Edit: *11:11.443* B R2 r2 f2 R B2 f U2 r' u L D2 R' L' D2 U2 F2 L2 D' L U' f2 B' F R2 F U2 B2 r2 f' u F2 r2 B L2 F' r F2 L' u 3 edges ugh


----------



## Ollie (Dec 19, 2013)

2/15 success rate for 5BLD today. Only successes were a 5:32 and a 7:14. Not sure if this is a bad day or whether there's a stupid habit I've picked up... success rate is normally about 50% at full speed.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 19, 2013)

Trying a different flow for memo which I've wanted to implement for a while as it should be faster, but more difficult. 3BLD has improved a little, now my 4BLD sucks. Hopefully some practice will make this work. I think in a couple of weeks I'll either have sub-4 average 4BLD or I'll be sup-5 average and give it up.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 21, 2013)

9:17.32, 9:40.20, DNF(10:35.30), 8:03.54, DNF(10:12.04) = DNF

Almost got my first 5BLD mo3/avg5. The 10:35 was off by 3 x-centers.  The 10:12 was a big mess.


----------



## mycube (Dec 22, 2013)

4:04.84 U' Fw' R2 Fw2 B2 U D' L2 Lw Rw D2 Rw R Bw2 U Rw' Fw2 R D2 F' Bw2 D2 Fw B' U' Bw' Rw2 Bw Uw R' U L2 Lw2 Fw U Uw' Dw' D Lw Fw2

4 centers


----------



## Username (Dec 22, 2013)

number of times: 1/10
best time: 51.96
worst time: 51.96

current avg5: DNF (σ = 0.01)
best avg5: DNF (σ = 0.01)

session avg: DNF (σ = 0.01)
session mean: 51.96

Tried rushing memo... didn't work (except for one 

51.96 B D2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R U R2 U B' R D B R F


----------



## Username (Dec 23, 2013)

(45.84+) U' L2 D F2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R U2 B' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F' R' 

PB denied by F2


----------



## Ollie (Dec 23, 2013)

Spoiler



4:24.45 DNF, off by 3 wings and 2 x-centers

F2 R2 l2 f' b' U u F' d2 L2 R' l D' d' R l b2 R d L2 u2 L2 b2 d' L' d' L2 d D2 b' U2 d' D2 R2 D' d' r' B2 U L r2 u' r2 F2 b' f2 R r2 u2 D' L b2 D d' F' U2 B2 D2 f2 r


----------



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2013)

7:37.91 5BLD DNF, 2 midges and 2 wings


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2013)

7:22.56 DNF, 3 midges, 2 x-centers and 2 +-centers. I need a sub 8.....


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2013)

2:38.44 and 2:30.24 DNFs. Both so close to PB. First session since a month ago.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 27, 2013)

9/13 in 31:48.77. Bad accuracy, but I'm happy with the time.


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2013)

Iggy said:


> 9/13 in 31:48.77. Bad accuracy, but I'm happy with the time.


Well if you think that's bad accuracy... my 3BLD session so far:
1. 2:50.75 R2 L2 U B2 U B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R' B' L2 F' L F U2 R L U'
2. DNF D' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' U' B' R' F' R' L B2 D2 L' U
3. DNF D L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U R U2 F' L D' B R L' U2 R2 B2
4. DNF L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R U2 F' L2 B' U L' U R2 B2 D'
5. DNF D' L2 U2 R2 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 U B R U R' U B2 R D U B
6. DNF B2 U' L2 U L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' U' B' R L2 F L' U R D
7. DNF L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' B U L' B R2 U L2 B' R D2
Times were all between 2:30.24 and 3:43.75. I've got faster without practising (I do that a lot...), but my accuracy is now as bad as it was a few months back.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 28, 2013)

DNF(7:32.08) F u' R' u' L' r D' R' b F2 r2 l U' f2 d2 L2 F2 d' f B l2 b r u2 D R F l' D2 F L2 r u' R d R2 l2 r D2 R U2 F d b2 B2 U' d2 F' U' R' r' f2 F2 R b d' F' r' u' b2 

First DNF after so many successes. I always DNF easy scrambles ugh


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2013)

1. DNF(1:57.59) D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D F2 D2 R' U2 R' B' D2 L B' D2 L2 D'
Off by 2 edge 2-cycles and 2 corner 2-cycles. Such an easy scramble. Would've been PB by over 30 seconds.


Spoiler



Memo:
Corners: someone telling me not to go to Euro 2014 because it's in Denmark, and IN COpenhagen, it's HeLl.
Edges: a judge's (UJ) AOrta LaGging ElectroMagnetically, and flip DB.
Execution:
Edges:
[U R' U': M2]
[U R U': M2]
M2
[x' U' R' U: M2]
[U' L' U: M2]
x' [U L U': M2]
U L2 U' x (Here, I thought I'd done the setdown to the last piece as U L U' instead of U L' U' and did this to do what I thought was correcting a mistake)
x' [U L' U': M2]
[U' R U': M2]
x' M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' U' M' U' M' x2
Corners:
[F' D: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[R2: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[F: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[R: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[D2: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]
[D': R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R]


First sub-1 memo too 


E: WHY DO I FAIL SO MUCH
4. DNF(1:23.47) R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D U R2 U' B L D F' U' B2 R' U L2 F2 U2 F2 B2


----------



## mycube (Dec 28, 2013)

9:54.00 Fw2 Rw F' U Fw2 Dw2 U' F Rw2 Fw' L D' Bw2 Fw2 Rw D B' Fw2 D2 Dw2 Rw Fw' Lw2 Bw Rw2 Uw B' Rw B Fw' L Rw' R2 U B2 U2 L Bw' Fw F D' Dw2 B F Rw2 B' D2 Dw Fw Dw2 L' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Dw2 F' Uw B
off by 5 wings and 3 corners, very easy scramble


----------



## Iggy (Dec 28, 2013)

My first ever 6BLD attempt: DNF(33:30.47)

I expected it to be a fail anyway. It was off by 3 inner wings, 5 outer wings, 4 inner x-centers, 4 outer x-centers, 6 right obliques and 7 left obliques.


----------



## pdjmcvit (Dec 29, 2013)

Forgot to look for flipped edges; 6:19.85 3BLD DNF (just starting out)
Would have been PB by almost 2 minutes...


----------



## qaz (Dec 30, 2013)

7BLD second attempt: DNF(1:56:31.40[1:15:27.84])

switched my oblique memo sets, everything else was solved. such an incredibly stupid mistake


----------



## mande (Dec 30, 2013)

1:04.xx official on a sub-1able scramble 
Need to start practicing more


----------



## Ollie (Dec 30, 2013)

I've done something like 25 attempts at sprinting speed for 5BLD today to try and get a sub-4:40 on film. No successes.

Some close encounters:

2 centers out: 4:32, 4:38, 4:48, 4:50
Silly execution mistakes (accidental R moves etc): 5:10, 5:07, 5:41, 4:29, 4:35

The rest were all complete messes, because of silly execution mistakes and/or mistaking stuff. I even managed to drop the cube on one of the more promising scrambles = a complete waste of a day.

EDIT: **** RIGHT OFF. Wanted a decent 'safety' success before I went to bed and got the easiest scramble of the day.

4:44.92[2:21] b2 B' u L F d2 f u2 F' D2 L d' r L' u' F' D b' B' D2 l' d' f2 D' F d' r' f B b' U2 B2 l R r' u' f u d D2 l R u D d2 F l' L2 F' f r' d U2 b F' D2 L d2 L' b2


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 30, 2013)

2:15.11, 2:24.55, 2:26.81, 2:35.21, 2:47.97, 2:32.63, 2:46.65, DNF(3:03.32), 2:57.26, DNF(3:00.49)

fail. 2:28.86 ao5 at the beginning. DNFs by 2 centers and 3 corners.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 31, 2013)

7:46.77 5BLD DNF, 3 corners and 2 x-centers 

Edit: 7:21.34 DNF many pieces. Such an easy scramble, memo was sub 3:30


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 1, 2014)

DNF(25:39.15)[14:34.66] 4BLD

I'm trying to get back into BLD, but it's not as easy as I would like. This one was off by 4 corners


----------



## Iggy (Jan 1, 2014)

3:09.55 4BLD DNF, off by an l2 

Edit: 11/13 in 32:36.62. 2 twisted corners on one and a mess on the other.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 3, 2014)

6BLD DNF 1:07:10.43[47:32.93] scramble: 2F2 2B' U' 3U' 3R' 2L F' 2F2 U2 2F' U2 2F2 F2 2B 2U' B' D2 3F2 2L' F' B' 2D2 2F D2 F U2 2L 2B2 U' B2 2F2 3R' 2D' B' D2 2L' F R 3R' 3F' 3R2 3F2 3U F2 2F2 2U L2 2R' 3R2 B' R' 2D2 U2 D F' 3R' 3F 2R2 3R' 2D D' L 2R2 2B' L 2F' 2B2 2R 2B2 3R' U B2 R 2L' U2 3U' 2D' 2U2 F' 2D
happy with the time 25 minutes fastest then my last attempt which was 13 months ago I cant believe it had been that long since my last attempt


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 4, 2014)

First 4BLD attempt (DNF) - 51:48.33[28:31.65] (Off by 7 centers, 4 corners, 14 wings)

Took way longer than I anticipated. Like 80% of the memo was wings.

I got the algorithm for the dbl center wrong (starting l' instead of l). I also forgot to take into account The U2 for a U layer target and had to undo half my centers.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 4, 2014)

First try 2-5 relay DNF by 3 center on the 4x4 and 2 center/5 wings on the 5x5
Time was 1:25:23 with 1:02:55 memo


----------



## Iggy (Jan 4, 2014)

10/13 in 36:10. 2 corners, a corner cycle and an edge cycle.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 5, 2014)

2nd 4BLD attempt (DNF) - 27:22.40[12:56.74]

A LOT faster than last time. Off by 4 centers, 4 corners, 10 wings.

Edit: 3rd 4BLD DNF - 35:23.95[18:29.12]

Off by 2 centers and 5 wings. Glad I'm progressing. The time was really slow though. Had to undo a couple centers because of wrong setup moves. Wing and center memo took a while because of cycle breaks near the end.


----------



## Roman (Jan 6, 2014)

7BLD UWR attempt - DNF(28:20.66) by a few wings.






I failed memorization again (it was over 15 minutes, lost tracking of obliques), I failed execution (performed parity alg like 4 times or something), and still sub-UWR. Got DNF because forgot to execute some words from one room location. 
Conclusion: my UWR is very easy to beat, so don't even think about it, Ollie, please!


----------



## DrKorbin (Jan 6, 2014)

Roman said:


> Conclusion: my UWR is very easy to beat, so don't even think about it, Ollie, please!



Ok.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 6, 2014)

noooooo! 9:29 3BLD DNF: really fast memo, easy scramble, but then got one corner cycle wrong


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2014)

Roman said:


> 7BLD UWR attempt - DNF(28:20.66) by a few wings.
> Conclusion: my UWR is very easy to beat, so don't even think about it, Ollie, please!



Based on the fact that current UWR speeds on 5x5x5 are sub-5, and I'm the only person in the world who's ever really worked very hard on 7x7x7, and my ratio of best times, 7x7x7:5x5x5, is 37:11, I believe that an appropriate amount for UWR for someone good at 5x5x5 who works relatively as hard as I did at 7x7x7 vs. 5x5x5 would be sub-17. So yes, I agree with you - the 7x7x7 UWR should be quite easy to beat.

And I really do think sub-17 should be quite reasonable to achieve; 7x7x7 is a lot easier than many people think it is, especially after you've done several hundred attempts, like I have. I'm just slow because, well, I'm slow overall.

Anyway, Roman, I don't want to take away from what you're doing. I think it's awesome. But I really bet you could get sub-20 with just a few months of effort (maybe less!).


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 7, 2014)

4th 4BLD attempt - DNF(28:23.60)[13:31.75]

Off by 5 centers. I guess I should practice some sighted centers.


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> Based on the fact that current UWR speeds on 5x5x5 are sub-5, and I'm the only person in the world who's ever really worked very hard on 7x7x7, and my ratio of best times, 7x7x7:5x5x5, is 37:11, I believe that an appropriate amount for UWR for someone good at 5x5x5 who works relatively as hard as I did at 7x7x7 vs. 5x5x5 would be sub-17.



Notice that sub-17 was achieved in 6BLD relatively recently. But seems you're right in general, because 7x7 centers represent as much information as I memorize training 5 minute binaries event in memoriad simulator; pieces that are left can be also memorized in sub-5, so 10 minutes memorization is possible on 7x7. As for execution, I don't know; It's obviously a bit harder than on 5x5, I'm not sure someone can achieve same tps as in 5BLD... And the motivation to train 5BLD is significantly bigger - you can get official WR, whereas 7BLD nerding can only give you an unofficial record.
anyway, I'll keep on doing 7BLD just because I really like it, it's not that long and it's a good alternative way to improve my memo.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 7, 2014)

First 6BLD Attempt Fail


----------



## Ollie (Jan 7, 2014)

Roman said:


> Notice that sub-17 was achieved in 6BLD relatively recently. But seems you're right in general, because 7x7 centers represent as much information as I memorize training 5 minute binaries event in memoriad simulator; pieces that are left can be also memorized in sub-5, so 10 minutes memorization is possible on 7x7. As for execution, I don't know; It's obviously a bit harder than on 5x5, I'm not sure someone can achieve same tps as in 5BLD... And the motivation to train 5BLD is significantly bigger - you can get official WR, whereas 7BLD nerding can only give you an unofficial record.
> anyway, I'll keep on doing 7BLD just because I really like it, it's not that long and it's a good alternative way to improve my memo.



Sub-17 seems very ambitious (right now.) If there's anyone that can get close to sub-20 it's Roman as I still have a lot of trouble memorizing obliques quickly.

I think a more likely target for now is sub-22:

*7BLD can be done in stages - if I'm not a mistaken it can consist of a 5BLD stage, a 4BLD stage and a 'left-over centers' stage. 
*Having done some practice with relays a 2345BLD relay can be memorized in 5-6 minutes with some practice.

I think the first sub-22 will have a ratio of around 11:00/11:00.


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 7, 2014)

Attempt 1 Old Pochmann:
Memo-unsure
Corners-all oriented and permuted correctly 
Edges-Most permuted, about 4 edge swaps for solved
Result-Fail

Attempt 2 Old Pochmann:
memo-about 16 mins
corners-1 correct corner 
Edges-2 correct edges :,(
Result-Complete failure


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Jan 7, 2014)

UIUC FALL 2013 Story

Blind 3x3
Memo: 12:xx
Corners: 3
Edges: 4
DNF

After that i was disqualified cus my blindfold broke Mike H should remember that.


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2014)

Got 7BLD DNF(25:34) today. Memo was around 12:30, I didn't rush though. I think next attempt would definitely be sub-25.
Ok, last time I failed wings, now it's time for centers.


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 8, 2014)

Skip to around 3:05


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 8, 2014)

5th 4BLD DNF. I heard my camera (iPod) fall off of my tripod (stack of items) so I put it back blindfolded. (1:15)
Turns out I've been doing a center algorithm wrong.






Also 6th 4BLD DNF - 27:02.88[17:00.03]
4 centers and 8 wings (4 wings if you do an r2). I forgot to do an r2 before wing parity, which might have made it closer.


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 10, 2014)

3x3 BLD attempt... 6... maybe?
All correct except: 2 corners permuted correctly & oriented incorrectly
2 edges permuted correctly & oriented incorrectly

soooooo close... I'll try again later.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 11, 2014)

Failed my first 4BLD avg of 5 by 3 wings


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 11, 2014)

noooo!
8:16.92[5:45.35] DNF 3BLD one twisted corner


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> noooo!
> 8:16.92[5:45.35] DNF 3BLD one twisted corner


Unlucky  which cube?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> Unlucky  which cube?



Oh no, not like that. My last target was the wrong one on the right piece, so I actually had 2 twisted corners. Cube was a weilong.


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Oh no, not like that. My last target was the wrong one on the right piece, so I actually had 2 twisted corners. Cube was a weilong.


Ah. With practise, you'll eventually know all your setup moves easily, and won't do things like that. Just remember to do sighted solves to make sure they're right in the first place. For example, when I learned M2 (from myself), I started using R U' R' U as a setup to UR. The problem is that the UR edge is supposed to go to UB, not UF. I didn't know why all my solves were off by an edge 3-cycle :fp I DNFed half my solves by this until I started doing some sighted solves. So if you're always off by the same thing each time (e.g. flipped edge/twisted corner/edge 3-cycle/corner 3-cycle), do some sighted solves and look where something goes wrong.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! My main problem is not my execution, but my memo phase where I make silly mistakes in finding out my targets


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Thanks for the advice! My main problem is not my execution, but my memo phase where I make silly mistakes in finding out my targets


Well I thought the same too... even if you just do a few sighted solves with your BLD method when you're not near a timer, for example at school, you could find something you otherwise wouldn't have found. Even if it's just 5 solves, you'll probably have done every target at least once.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> Well I thought the same too... even if you just do a few sighted solves with your BLD method when you're not near a timer, for example at school, you could find something you otherwise wouldn't have found. Even if it's just 5 solves, you'll probably have done every target at least once.



Thanks, I'll try this! What do you average on BLD?


----------



## cubenut99 (Jan 11, 2014)

0/3 MBLD in 22:28 seconds 
such a failure


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Thanks, I'll try this! What do you average on BLD?


I don't do it much. I used to average ~4, now I think I average 5, but can average sub-4 if I push memo.
Also, just to be clear: you should only need to do those five or so solves _ever_ to see the problem, until you change method. For now, just that should be enough to see the problem.


----------



## Roman (Jan 12, 2014)

*7BLD DNF(26:13.74[12:38.62]) by 3 wings*

This is just offensively 
Got DNF because forgot to undo the setup at the very end of the solve.
Should do UFl->RUb->URf that way: (x' Uw' R [U l' U', R2]) but because of the size of the cube I decided to do it this way: (Bw F' z' [U r U', L2]) - like (Bw <U-perm>) which seemed easier for me at that moment (but now I see it's not better than the previous alg). Eventually forgot to undo F'.
I was slow and accurate during the execution, that's why it took so long.

[video=youtube_share;0il8_3NclrE]http://youtu.be/0il8_3NclrE[/video]


----------



## mande (Jan 12, 2014)

4BLD 6:41 DNF in comp by 2 twisted corners 
Also 7:0x off by 3 wings


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 13, 2014)

*3BLD - Failed Attempt - 2 Flipped Edges - W/ video*

Closest solve yet! I'm pretty optimistic for later solves


----------



## Roman (Jan 13, 2014)

6BLD DNF (12:57.17[5:56.37])



Spoiler


----------



## szalejot (Jan 13, 2014)

3BLD failed by 2 twisted corners (error in inspection phase, memo and execution was ok).
Time: 1:59.72, first sub2 :-(


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 13, 2014)

I forgot to post, but I did a sleep-delayed 3BLD a couple of weeks ago. I memorised wrong, not even sure how I managed that (I had two fewer corner targets than I should have). Interestingly, since I didn't want to use any normal locations for the memo it was my first time using loci from IRL and not a computer game, I used places I frequently sat before my shift at work, usually doing cube practice.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 16, 2014)

8:15.25 5BLD DNF, 3 wings. Closest I've gotten to a success ever since I started reviewing less (stopped reviewing wing memo). I think I'm getting more used to this.


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 17, 2014)

7x7 blindfolded attempt no 6: DNF (1:37:40.91) off by 17 pieces

First 7bld attempt in about 8 months O.0. This is by far the closest I've gotten to a success. Nothing else to say other than it was a close one :/.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 17, 2014)

8:12.51 5BLD, 2 centers. Closest I've gotten to a success in ages


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 18, 2014)

DNF(19:40.89)[12:23.72] 4BLD. Easy centers and corners, but 4 wing cycles. 14/26/6

I think I did D r U R2 U' r U R2 U' D' r2 instead of D r U R2 U' r' U R2 U' D' r2 when shooting to FUr. :fp Might have been some small mistake during centers too, but I'm not sure.
On the good side, this is my first sub 20:00 after trying to get back into BLD.


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

1/2 in 11:24.70[7:59.16]
First cube was off by 4 corners and 6 edges. I still haven't got a 2/2 yet...


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 19, 2014)

I did this like 4 nights ago but I forgot to post it. 2-6 relay DNF (2:43) horrible time!
2x2 - success
3x3 - off by 2 twisted corners
4x4 - off by 3 wings
5x5 - off by a holy bunch of random little stuff (can't remember exactly)
6x6 - off by 6 inner wings but stupid me some how some way forgot to execute right obliques and outer wings like WTF!!! So off by that too I guess!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 19, 2014)

6:39.07[2:53] 5BLD DNF, 2 x centers. No idea how this happened...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 21, 2014)

4BLD off by 2 centers twice in a row.


----------



## Roman (Jan 21, 2014)

6BLD 13:23.91[6:03.82] by two wings.



Spoiler: video



[video=youtube_share;IawJ8ezFWeA]http://youtu.be/IawJ8ezFWeA[/video]


----------



## Ollie (Jan 21, 2014)

Roman said:


> 6BLD 13:23.91[6:03.82] by two wings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I beg of you, please, stop pissing on my PB even more than you already have


----------



## kcl (Jan 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I beg of you, please, stop pissing on my PB even more than you already have



Better go do some memoriad


----------



## Roman (Jan 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I beg of you, please, stop pissing on my PB even more than you already have



oooh no, I'll enjoy it until the end of my life


----------



## Ollie (Jan 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Better go do some memoriad



nah, only names and faces/numbers because it's super useful!



Roman said:


> oooh no, I'll enjoy it until the end of my life



but I'm defenseless!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 22, 2014)

4BLD DNF(10:39.69)[4:08.81]

Off by 2 centers for the *third* time in a row. Would've been PB by about 2 minutes.


----------



## CHJ (Jan 22, 2014)

5BLD 9:25.90 (4:15) DNF

2 X-centres off

had all centres memo'ed in 1:15 but the rest of the cube's memo sucked


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 22, 2014)

CHJ said:


> 5BLD 9:25.90 (4:15) DNF
> 
> 2 X-centres off
> 
> had all centres memo'ed in 1:15 but the rest of the cube's memo sucked



Not bad. I also had a 5BLD fail today, I think I was too tired and everything fell apart when trying to recall wings. It was my first sub-5 memo though, which is nice.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Jan 22, 2014)

3x3 BLD

Off by two flipped edges for first BLD Success


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 23, 2014)

4BLD 3:35.72 [1:46.25] 6'c|15x|22w (Noah notation seems to have died a little ...). I got confused and cycled a wrong piece because I'm a noob.


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 25, 2014)

3BLD LOL  

At the very last edge solve he setup move was "l" or "little L" but I undid it as l instead of l'
so I was 2 moves away lol.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 26, 2014)

DNF 1:00.93[17.69] B2 L B2 F2 U2 L' F2 L2 R' F2 R F' L2 D L F2 D' U2 L U2 - 2 edges 2 corners

Would've been PB. Although I might have been more angry about it not being sub-1 than happy that it was PB.

It's so hard to deal with easy cases/quick memo. I was shaking the whole time.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 28, 2014)

Got a memo PB, then forgot how to do a J-perm somehow so DNF'd a few seconds in.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2014)

r' f' B' U f' r2 L F R D r F r2 L2 u' U r2 L' u2 f r' R' u' L' F B' U f' D R' r U F2 f2 R F u B2 u L'

3:12.06, 3 centers. Haven't had a success in ages


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 31, 2014)

5BLD: slow memo, lots of pauses and recall issues, many pieces not solved (I suspect a wrong twist somewhere), then to top it all off I realised afterwards I forgot to check the scramble type before I started and it was actually a 4x4 scramble.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 1, 2014)

Trying to get first success. I forget edge memo. After I finish the corners which were all solved there is a video.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 1, 2014)

^ I'll check it out.

If one of the DNFs were a success (only needed to be sub-1:43) this would have been PB.

Average of 12: DNF
1. 1:14.13[22.68] L2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' L' D2 F' U F' U2 B 
2. 1:23.91[34.04] L2 B2 D2 R D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B' U' F D2 R' B F U' F2 
3. 1:32.48[27.81] L2 U2 B2 D L D F B2 D' R' D2 F2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 B' U2 F R2 
4. 1:27.98[24.55] U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R' D B F' U' F' L B D' F' 
5. 1:16.32[21.75] L B2 F2 L B2 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B D F L' D2 B R F' L' 
6. (1:07.86[21.00]) B2 U R2 U B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D R2 F D' U R2 F L F R' U2 F' 
7. 1:25.22[25.31] U' F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 L U2 B L2 R' B' F U' L R 
8. 1:13.26[21.53] F' U2 B' D2 F' D' R D B' U2 D2 R2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 L2 
9. DNF(1:19.32)[27.15] R F B2 U' R D2 B2 R' F' D' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 L F2 R' U2 R' 
10. 1:18.38[23.91] F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F D' U B R D F L2 D' B2 
11. 1:23.18[26.30] U L U R2 L U B D' R' D L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 B2 U R2 
12. (DNF(1:08.93)[20.80]) F R2 D L2 D F' R2 U' D2 R D2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 B2 D R2


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 1, 2014)

3BLD: 
40.75, (35.26), 1:03.69, 41.21, DNF(35.05) = 48.55

Could have been 39.07. Last one was off by 2 twisted corners.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 1, 2014)

~ 9:38 (5:33), 5BLD fail because I somehow did an unusual setup move for a comm and cycled the wrong pieces in confusion. One of the most hideous scrambles I've had, 18 +-centres, 21 x-centres, 28 (!) wings. I just want to beat my PB already .


----------



## Iggy (Feb 2, 2014)

6:28.20 5BLD DNF, 3 wings. Fastest attempt so far


----------



## qaz (Feb 4, 2014)

mean of 3: DNF

DNF(57.27)[20.89], DNF(54.24)[19.95], 57.52[22.36]

first was 3E, second way off. that last scramble though... 5 solved edges+1 flip, 1 solved corner+2 twists...

D' B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F L R2 U' B U B2 L' F


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 5, 2014)

7x7 blindfolded attempt no 7: DNF (1:2x:xx) by alot of pieces

during the last stages of edges I notices a huge error during my memo and I just rage quit. If all the edges were solved, I would be off by like 19 centers.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 6, 2014)

5BLD 9:08 (5:09): memo should have been faster, messed up a turn and made a mistake with +-centres somewhere.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 7, 2014)

6:24.41 5BLD DNF, 2 flipped midges and 3 x-centers. Fastest attempt so far. I don't get how reviewing wings less made my x-center accuracy drop. :confused:


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 7, 2014)

8:49.39 (4:54.35): messed up a turn apparently. Starting to get slightly annoyed.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 7, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 8:49.39 (4:54.35): messed up a turn apparently. Starting to get slightly annoyed.



Cmon, we need a third sub-10 for the UK now Oleg is no 2!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 9, 2014)

2:35.61 4BLD DNF. I think I messed up wing execution 

Scramble: B' R u' R' u2 D' F B' r2 L F' u2 L F r2 F R B' f' L2 F2 U' F r2 F' R f2 F U2 f2 F2 r' F' r' U' R2 D F D' B


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 9, 2014)

22:14.41 3BLD DNF. Was nowhere near solved. I suck at BLD


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 9, 2014)

Tried it at a big hibachi grill thing tonight in front of many ppl. 1st time doing it w/ an audience. Came out totally scrambled.


----------



## mycube (Feb 9, 2014)

5bld
7:33.59 L2 Uw' Rw R2 U Rw U' Bw' Uw' F' U' Fw' Rw2 Dw Bw Uw' Dw2 D2 Lw' Rw F' D2 B' U2 Uw' D F' U' Uw' Rw2 B' Uw L' U2 L R' Fw B2 Uw2 Dw F' U2 Uw2 Dw2 B R' Fw B Rw B R2 Fw' U2 Fw2 B2 Dw L2 Rw' R2 F2
off by 5 wings and 4 centers (2+/2x)
wings: did a comm in the wrong direction and forgot a letter pair, no idea what happend with the centers

fastest attempt by nearly half a minute, sub3:45 memo


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 10, 2014)

5BLD: DNF (54:05.81)[32:xx.xx]

2nd attempt. First was in August.
2 twisted corners and 2 x-centers. I'm slow.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 10, 2014)

After 19 DNFs on 3BLD, another one! Wasn't timed, and I forgot the last pair for my corner memo.


----------



## porkynator (Feb 12, 2014)

5BLD DNF(10:34.15)[5:54.15][5x]


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 12, 2014)

Missed my 1st sub 3 3BLD because I missed the timer, 3 times =(
3.01:73


----------



## EMI (Feb 15, 2014)

First 7BLD attempt DNF (by quite a lot, don't really know why)
Memo 1:30 Exe 40 :/ mostly visual
Interestingly not much slower than my 6BLD success.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 15, 2014)

Haven't gotten a 5BLD success in days  Looks like I'll be DNFing all my attempts next weekend


----------



## CHJ (Feb 15, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Haven't gotten a 5BLD success in days  Looks like I'll be DNFing all my attempts next weekend



please don't, if you don't i wont either! hows that sound XD


----------



## Ollie (Feb 15, 2014)

CHJ said:


> please don't, if you don't i wont either! hows that sound XD



why dont we all just get successes? instead of failing, we could just...not fail?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 15, 2014)

CHJ said:


> please don't, if you don't i wont either! hows that sound XD



You deserve a success more than anyone man!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 16, 2014)

Ollie said:


> why dont we all just get successes? instead of failing, we could just...not fail?



If only it was that easy. But it really is as long as you remember your memo.


----------



## CHJ (Feb 16, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> You deserve a success more than anyone man!



would be good, and if i do it early, i'll be the 100th successful 5BLD'er 

btw my fail is no practice, my 3BLD is avg'ing like 1:20 now


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 16, 2014)

Best of luck guys, but sadly successes aren't that easy. I've had a very poor success rate for BLD recently, including 0/3 4BLD tonight: fastest was 4:01 off by 3 wings, slowest was >5 mins and lots of fail (got an AoSu now though, which is cool).


----------



## Ollie (Feb 16, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Best of luck guys, but sadly successes aren't that easy. I've had a very poor success rate for BLD recently, including 0/3 4BLD tonight: fastest was 4:01 off by 3 wings, slowest was >5 mins and lots of fail (got an AoSu now though, which is cool).



This ^ my 5BLD has been hit and miss, hopefully we'll all recover and perform when it matters the most.

And I will use your MegaBLD tutorials one day x)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 22, 2014)

Just did an 11 cube multi, but misplaced one of the cubes and thought I was done after 10 (stopped the timer, was thinking "oops" right away).

I put the blindfold back on right after and got it. Other than that I was only off by 2 twisted corners. 36:06 was the time (would've been about 37). Aiming for 30.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 22, 2014)

On the bus ride home today I memo'd a 4x4 because I haven't done a legit 4x4 BLD over 6 months, and even then it was only 3 attempts, AND before that it was probably around 6 months. I did much better than I'd done in the other attempts, only 3 edges off! Darn.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 22, 2014)

Another failed 3bld attempt. Memo was 15 minutes, execution was 5. Looked like a scrambled cube when I was done


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2014)

3BLD DNF in 3:07.20, first attempt in months. Off by one twisted corner, and I knew it.
E: I think I forgot to twist the corner back, because my buffer was twisted after the next attempt :fp


----------



## Goosly (Feb 22, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Another failed 3bld attempt. Memo was 15 minutes, execution was 5. Looked like a scrambled cube when I was done



I don't think you're ready to do full bld solves. Memo'ing is just a waste of time if your execution fails anyway. Start practicing by writing down what you would memo instead of actually memo'ing it, and solve the cube blind with the help of that paper. Only when you can do that very accurate, you can start doing full bld attempts.


----------



## uesyuu (Feb 22, 2014)

Yesterday, Kanto Open 2014 was held in Japan.
In BLD attempt of this competition, Ryo Kozawa almost solved in 30.00 but DNF(CP3).
It's very regrettable...


----------



## porkynator (Feb 22, 2014)

DNF(11:40.05)[6:19.73] 2 fipped midges
DNF(10:31.00)[5:28.84] 2 x centers
Enough 5BLD for today.
I've got only 2 successes so far, but so many solves off by 2 pieces


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 22, 2014)

Goosly said:


> I don't think you're ready to do full bld solves. Memo'ing is just a waste of time if your execution fails anyway. Start practicing by writing down what you would memo instead of actually memo'ing it, and solve the cube blind with the help of that paper. Only when you can do that very accurate, you can start doing full bld attempts.



Execution is fine, my problem was with the memo. I had a breakthrough today and finally figured out something I was doing wrong with my letter pairs. Going to work on it and hopefully get a BLD success this weekend!


----------



## Roman (Feb 23, 2014)

Forgot to undo D2 almost at the beginning






I want sub-13


----------



## Iggy (Feb 26, 2014)

First home 4BLD in a while: 3:09.11 DNF, 4 centers. The scramble was decent. Motivated by my own AsR 

Edit: 3:01 DNF by many random pieces


----------



## Iggy (Feb 27, 2014)

2:59.72 4BLD DNF, 4 centers. Executed some cycles from the wrong buffer  Floating buffers suck sometimes

Edit: The scramble was easy and it had DP which was quite cool


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 27, 2014)

Did 2 multiblinds today. 8/11 (39:17) and 9/11 (44:31)
Slow and innacurate 

Probably a bad idea for me to use the same route twice in a day. I had ~100 years worth of pauses in the 2nd one.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 28, 2014)

4BLD U2 Fw2 R Fw2 D' F R' Rw D' U2 R' Uw F' R F' Uw' L' D2 Fw2 L2 B2 F2 Rw Uw L' D L' R U' L' Rw Uw Fw F2 L B' F2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 
7:55.39[2:53.45] DNF by 2 centers, Blegh.

Would've been PB by over 1:20. Oh well, happy with the time (yay sub-3 memo) and that it was close.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 1, 2014)

6BLD 2 twisted corners, 4 outer wings 5 inner wings. 51:00.57
fastest time yet! happened 3 days ago


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 3, 2014)

4BLD DNF(8:26.46)[2:57.42] 2 centers.

I swear 90% of my 4BLD DNFs are 2 centers off.


----------



## mycube (Mar 3, 2014)

6:56.36 L U2 Uw' F' Bw B2 R' Uw Bw Rw Uw2 Bw' Uw Fw2 D' Lw Fw2 B L R' D' Rw' U D' F' B2 L R U Dw D' Lw' U' Lw Bw' U L' D' Bw2 B Lw Uw2 Rw' F' B Rw2 U Bw' Uw' F Fw2 U2 Uw Lw2 U' Dw2 F Fw2 Uw' R'

5 Wings


----------



## Iggy (Mar 3, 2014)

mycube said:


> 6:56.36 L U2 Uw' F' Bw B2 R' Uw Bw Rw Uw2 Bw' Uw Fw2 D' Lw Fw2 B L R' D' Rw' U D' F' B2 L R U Dw D' Lw' U' Lw Bw' U L' D' Bw2 B Lw Uw2 Rw' F' B Rw2 U Bw' Uw' F Fw2 U2 Uw Lw2 U' Dw2 F Fw2 Uw' R'
> 
> 5 Wings



Wat you're catching up to me!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 3, 2014)

Can someone drop by and punch me in the face please?

5BLD 7:54.64[4:16.63], 2 x-centres. I shot to a wrong target, noticed, and apparently didn't fix it correctly. Second sub-9 attempt.

Edit: B2 d2 U f r' D' B' d' r L B' F2 l R' D' b R2 u' b2 U2 u L U' d2 f u2 r2 D2 L r2 l d' r l U B2 L l' U2 f F l' U' R' B b L2 d l f r2 F2 R' D2 l r2 d U' u r2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 5, 2014)

11/12 multi due to a corner twist I missed during memo.
Also 4BLD DNF by 2 corners. It was slow, but I think it's the most annoying DNF to get in 4BLD, aside from puzzle defects.


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 5, 2014)

7 BLD attempt 8: DNF 1:38:26.80[1:01:08.06] off by 12 pieces

closest attempt yet  but horrible execution time.


----------



## thatkid (Mar 5, 2014)

0/12 Multi

half of them had edges only solved and heaps were off by flipped edges, twisted corners and one cycle


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

10/12 43:24.43[27:49.49]

I thought I got them all at first, but then I turned one around and it was off by 2 edges and 2 corners. Then I found another one that was the same.
They were both because of parity.


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2014)

6x6 BLD DNF(12:39.28[5:50.37]) because missed wings 3cycle with it's mirrored.



Spoiler: video


----------



## Ollie (Mar 7, 2014)

4:24.67[1:5x] L f L' D d2 L2 r U2 b' D' R D' b L l2 d f u' L' d2 f2 L' f2 D2 f2 R' b' B u' R u' B2 f' l2 L f u2 R' u2 r D' R2 b' F2 R' u' d' l U' u2 R f u' F' l2 F U f L2 B

slipped right at the end and did an accidental r' 

Probably one of the best scrambles I've ever gotten.


----------



## mycube (Mar 7, 2014)

ok wtf. U' Uw' Rw2 D' Lw' U2 Uw F Dw Lw Uw' Bw' U2 Uw' D F Uw2 Lw R' Bw U2 Bw Lw' Fw Lw Fw2 Uw2 Dw Fw2 B Lw' Rw D2 Lw2 Uw B2 L U2 F Dw' Rw D' F2 Bw' Lw Rw R2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw' Bw Uw' Fw Lw2 Fw' Lw' Fw' U
got an 6:06 dnf (cube slipped out of my hands during execution, put it up right but did somewhere a wrong move)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 9, 2014)

Looking at the last 3 posts here my own failures don't seem so painful.

4BLD ao5. Even if the last solve was like 2 minutes slower than normal it would be a pb.

Average of 5: 10:14.29
1. 8:32.76[3:19.24] 
2. 8:45.15[3:26.21] 
3. (8:18.75[3:00.92]) 
4. (DNF(8:42.62)[3:13.29]) U' F2 L Uw' R' Fw' L Uw2 R' U2 L2 F2 R F2 Fw' B2 U L' B' R D' F' L2 R2 Rw F2 B L' B2 U' Fw' L' U' F' R' Rw Fw' Rw2 B2 F2 
5. 13:24.95[6:47.42] Fw2 L' Rw' Fw2 Uw' B Uw B2 D F' U L R Fw2 U2 R Fw2 B2 Rw2 F2 R2 F' U2 Uw2 F R' D Uw' F2 Fw' B' U D2 Uw B F2 Rw' U D' B


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 10, 2014)

lol im back

2:31.67, 2:57.65, 2:27.05, (2:11.03), DNF(2:28.30) = 2:38.79


----------



## Ollie (Mar 10, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> lol im back
> 
> 2:31.67, 2:57.65, 2:27.05, (2:11.03), DNF(2:28.30) = 2:38.79



I KNEW IT. As soon as your 5BLD DNF was mentioned I knew you would  Right in the middle of exam period for me, ty


----------



## Iggy (Mar 14, 2014)

11/15 in 37:42.42. Slightly faster than my last attempt


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 15, 2014)

My 4BLD PB avg5 is 8:32.27 and mo3 is 8:06.03



Spoiler



Average of 5: DNF
1. 7:07.20[2:49.40] 
2. DNF(6:36.28)[2:33.69] Fw' Uw Fw B L U L2 R Fw U' Rw Uw2 R2 Uw Fw2 R Fw' F2 R' B U Fw' L2 D' Fw2 D F' U' Uw2 Rw F' L2 F Uw' Fw' L D2 B' D' Fw 
3. 7:04.95[2:54.80] D Uw2 R D2 R F2 Fw2 R' U2 D' Rw' Fw' F2 U2 R2 L' U Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F2 Fw L' D2 F2 Fw2 B' Uw' U' F2 R2 Rw Uw' U' R L' Uw2 D Fw2 B' 
4. (6:45.98[2:39.29]) R2 Uw R Fw' R Rw' D' Fw U Fw' L' F2 B' R L Uw2 L' B Rw' L R2 Fw2 B' Rw2 B D Uw R2 D L' F2 Fw2 L2 F Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw' 
5. (DNF(6:55.90)[2:58.37]) D' B2 U Rw' L' Fw' F B' D2 Fw' R2 F' R Fw' D2 Fw2 U' Rw' B' F' Fw2 D L2 R2 Fw2 R2 Rw F' Uw Rw' U2 L F' Rw F' Rw D2 Uw L' Rw


2 centers.
2 corners.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

Ugh. 13/17 in 1:02:20.97[38:53.31]

2 of them were wrong because I picked up some cubes in the wrong order. One, I memo'd corners wrong. I noticed some inexplicable letter double-ups during execution and gave it up.
Don't know what happened to the other one; 4 edges.


----------



## qaz (Mar 16, 2014)

5:48.77[3:11.16] F Uw' D' U2 R' Rw Uw2 U2 B U' B R2 B' U' D L F2 Uw Fw2 Rw U F' U' L' U F' R' B' L D2 Fw U2 B L2 R' U Rw U F2 D2

fastest attempt by almost a minute, of course i'd fail such an easy scramble


----------



## Ollie (Mar 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Ugh. 13/17 in 1:02:20.97[38:53.31]
> 
> 2 of them were wrong because I picked up some cubes in the wrong order. One, I memo'd corners wrong. I noticed some inexplicable letter double-ups during execution and gave it up.
> Don't know what happened to the other one; 4 edges.



Trying 17 cubes now


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Trying 17 cubes now


That is not the smiley I'd expect from "colon o"

Haha yep. Next 17 should easily be sub-1.


----------



## TDM (Mar 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> "colon o"


[NOPARSE][/NOPARSE]


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 16, 2014)

7/13 42:02 (30:06), I don't really know what happened but lots of small mistakes.

Also yesterday 47.xx, 42.xx, DNF(53.xx), nearly a good MO3.


----------



## mande (Mar 17, 2014)

5BLD: DNF(16:25.75[7:29.65])
Off by 6 wings. Great time for me considering that this is the first time in ages I've tried 5BLD.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 19, 2014)

12/17 53:52 (39:54): edge 3-cyc, corner 3-cyc, 2 corners, extra/missing turn somewhere, forgot how to parity. Still feel kinda good about it, since I changed my review system a little and recall felt quite comfortable with the same memo effort - sub-50 exec average is pretty good for me.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

14/17 1:01:21.60[38:44.28]

Completely messed up the FIRST CUBE. Another one I had odd corner targets but even edge targets in my memo, turned out there was also an edge flip. Then 3 corners.

Also quite displeased with the time.

EDIT: More failure. Got my 2nd best ever 4BLD memo [2:21.78] and popped during centers.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 24, 2014)

3 corners from my first BLD solve 

Sequence ended, and I thought it was done, especially since the final move of the sequence correctly oriented the buffer corner. Oh well, it's the first time I've managed to get the edges correct (switched to Audio, which I think helped me focus more on execution of M2 edges). I'll get it tomorrow and switch to the accomplishment thread


----------



## Roman (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm still doing some 6BLD attempts occasionally.

6x6 BLD DNF(12:55.43)[6:08.25], two mistakes.

[video=youtube_share;lBV1YBkijWw]http://youtu.be/lBV1YBkijWw[/video]


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 27, 2014)

12/18 53:36.55[31:55.05]

Horrible. Glad I'm getting faster, but eek, 6 cubes.
3 of them were flipped/twisted pieces. 2 edge 3 cycles and 1 significant amount off.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 27, 2014)

I forgot to do the stupid parity algorithm


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 27, 2014)

Today I wanted to get a better idea of how many cubes to attempt at WGC in just over a week.

15/19 59:54 (44:08), edge 3-cyc, corner 3-cyc + 2 edges I forgot to flip, extra/missed turn somewhere, and L2 away from 6 twisted corners (?!?). Ties my PB by points, a sad reminder of how poor my PB still is :s.

I'll not be trying 19 cubes, I think 17 is safer.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 27, 2014)

I haven't BLD'd in 3 years and I decide to try it today to practice for a competition Saturday.


I went terrible. I had to re-learn my positions and I was averaging 2:30 with lots of DNFs. I use to be 1:40's! My fault for procrastinating,


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 28, 2014)

16/18 56:47.68[34:11.52]

2 twisted corners, and off by one target.


----------



## szalejot (Mar 28, 2014)

3BLD
DNF, 1:56, 1:56, 1:58
chance to have first sub2 avg5
and... DNF(2:02)

ech... so close...


----------



## Iggy (Mar 29, 2014)

12/19 in 50:01.61, biggest attempt ever. Terrible, but at least it shows that I can get the AsR if I improve my accuracy.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 29, 2014)

^That's pretty fast.

15/18 - 59:48.11. Really need to speed up.

Had a lot of pauses. 2 twisted corners, the others weren't very close.

I think I should stop doing a big multi every day. My memo's starting to mix a little bit.


----------



## porkynator (Mar 29, 2014)

DNF(29.77) official. 2 edges


----------



## Iggy (Mar 29, 2014)

porkynator said:


> DNF(29.77) official. 2 edges



Wat


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 29, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 12/19 in 50:01.61, biggest attempt ever. Terrible, but at least it shows that I can get the AsR if I improve my accuracy.



woah, wait for me


----------



## porkynator (Mar 29, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wat



Another fail: at ~23 I needed to solve parity + 2e flip, but I panicked and DNF'd 
at least I got a 34.86 (pb), and I have another comp the next saturday


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 30, 2014)

16/17 - 52:26.70[32:18.32]
2 twisted corners. Pretty pleased with execution though, I think it's the fastest I've done per cube on anything >5 cubes. Memo could be sub-30.

I plan on sub-50ing the next 17 attempt.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

5BLD attempt #1 - made an execution mistake early on and gave up.

5BLD attempt #2 - (39:40.38)[14:20.04] Off by quite a lot of pieces.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 1, 2014)

5BLD earlier about 7:58 (4:26), memo'd a centre wrong. Second sub-8 DNF (both by 2 pieces).


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 2, 2014)

9/17 lol
50:04.45[29:48.91]
2 of them were close, one was off by a lot, and the rest were completely scrambled. 

I finished executing what I thought was the last cube in that row only to find there was another one, so I ditched that one and went to the next row. That should explain the scrambled cubes. 

Also, during memo I found cube 5 was scrambled the same as cube 4. I solved it, used the cube 5 scramble, but it turned out I had used the wrong scramble for 4 not 5.
So I had a duplicate again, which I then tried to reverse the scramble of, which didn't work. I decided to just hand scramble it.
Wasted a good 3 minutes.


----------



## Roman (Apr 2, 2014)

My favourite
6x6 BLD DNF(13:17.92)[5:36.67]



Spoiler


----------



## CHJ (Apr 2, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 5BLD earlier about 7:58 (4:26), memo'd a centre wrong. Second sub-8 DNF (both by 2 pieces).



............and I thought I was gaining on you! dayum


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 2, 2014)

3/4 in 23:46.87[18:28.47]

Pretty safe, off by 3 M-slice edges on the last cube, so I think I forgot to do a different alg when centres weren't solved. I think I could do 5 or 6 cubes this weekend if I feel like doing a big attempt.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 3, 2014)

5BLD attempt #3

DNF 37:02.89[11:40.56]

3 +centers and 4 midges. Yay I'm actually getting close.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 4, 2014)

15/17 in 50:06.69[28:52.59]

3 edges, 3 corners. I really thought this would be sub-50. Although I did have some recall pauses.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 5, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 15/17 in 50:06.69[28:52.59]
> 
> 3 edges, 3 corners. I really thought this would be sub-50. Although I did have some recall pauses.



Nice. I don't understand how you guys can be so accurate at multi BLD :O

I just got a 14/19 in 49:35.92. 4 of them were off by 2 flipped edges and the other was by 2 twisted corners


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 5, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice. I don't understand how you guys can be so accurate at multi BLD :O
> 
> I just got a 14/19 in 49:35.92. 4 of them were off by 2 flipped edges and the other was by 2 twisted corners



Review 9099999 times.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 5, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice. I don't understand how you guys can be so accurate at multi BLD :O
> 
> I just got a 14/19 in 49:35.92. 4 of them were off by 2 flipped edges and the other was by 2 twisted corners


What Antoine said. Except I don't actually review much (review the last 4 cubes every 4, then review all), and it's usually mostly mental review.

Which is probably why:

12/17 46:53.48[28:30.69]

off by J perm on the first cube, 2 twisted corners x 2, one had even edge targets and odd corner targets (doh!), and one slipped out of my hand/misaligned during execution (sweaty hands)

Although at that pace I can fit 21 cubes into an hour, nearly sub-OcR.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 6, 2014)

14/17 50:16.25[30:33.98]

2 twisted corners, 3 edges, 4e/4c

I'll try again later

Edit: 15/17 48:38.12[28:57.86]

Better. One of them had a fingertrick slip so it was off by a fair amount. The other 3 corners.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 7, 2014)

So triple post, but more MBLD failures

15/17 48:39.29[28:56.55]

14/17 44:59.33[26:28.50]

Super happy with the 2nd time. Execution's not that much slower than my 3BLD execution. Just need to work on accuracy 

EDIT: 4BLD DNF(5:57.99)[1:59.40]

2 centers grr. First sub-2 memo and first sub-6


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry for quad posting, but here's my latest multi:

16/17 47:25.98+[27:34.98]

2 flipped edges, because I memorized the wrong sticker.

Someone else fail at blind now


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2014)

Did a 3bld attempt was a success so I couldn't post, then DNF 1:58

Now continue chasing Zane's multi OcR :tu


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Tim!

Here's something I'd like to think was because of too much BLD today.

11/17 50:30.46[27:44.02]

I had a recall pause of what felt like an eternity on 3 cubes in a row, had to go through pieces until the letters triggered my memo.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 10, 2014)

Realised I was supposed to be doing 4bld in 3 days officially so did an attempt last night at about 11PM. 32 mins because I was tired. Had about 5 minutes for super solid centre memo. Probably knew centres after 3 mins, then about 10 minutes on edge memo which was shaky. Then saw I had 8 corners so I could execute corners before centres without screwing them up. Total memo about 17 mins which is awful.

Then solved corners, edges, then centres before realising I skipped the first room, undid 8 centres, did the first room then did the rest.

32 mins, all centres/corners solved. Off by 8 edges.

I just woke up so I slept for over 11 hours...

I might do one more 4bld before the comp. If it isn't a sub 20 success I'll drop out.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 10, 2014)

I knew Old Pochmann wasn't center safe, but didn't know how it affected the centers. If I have a multiple of 4 for corner targets I'll do them first from now on.
If you get a success you'll probably be top 10 in Oceania for years.

Anyway, 13/17 50:37.52[29:13.72]

I think I'll skip multi tomorrow (I've been doing 1-2 a day) and see if that helps.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd be last though. Nathan and Bryson both average about 8 minutes I think, and Brock has a 13 min official success but he's probably around 8 mins too.

Feliks 3:37
Zane 5~
Bryson 8
Nathan 8
Brock <13

Then whenever you have a comp maybe 5 mins?

and then Aron had several 2 minute 4bld successes back when he was practising, he said he'll probably drop out, but if he gets a success it'd be at most about 7 mins.

I don't want a sup 20 success whilst everyone else is sub 10 

Anyway a 4bld tip from a nub, if you have even corners (2 4 6 8 10) then you can just do 2 yperms when it's done to make sure centres are fine (get it to a multiple of 4).

If you have an odd number, just make sure you do yperm and multiple of 4 times and at the end you'll have your buffer and the setup place swapped.


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Brock <13
> 
> .



Yeah I'm about Bryson and Nathan's speed at home at full pace but comps is a different story. BLD is the only event I'm terrible at in comps. Oh well, 4bld at Adelaide will be fun though.<3


----------



## Ollie (Apr 10, 2014)

26/28 in 59:33 on video, I somehow managed to nudge one of my last cubes so it span 180 degrees before I got to pick it up  I'll try for 27/27 before uploading, I think.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> and then Aron had several 2 minute 4bld successes back when he was practising, he said he'll probably drop out, but if he gets a success it'd be at most about 7 mins.


Woah, he was WR level?


Tim Major said:


> Anyway a 4bld tip from a nub, if you have even corners (2 4 6 8 10) then you can just do 2 yperms when it's done to make sure centres are fine (get it to a multiple of 4).
> 
> If you have an odd number, just make sure you do yperm and multiple of 4 times and at the end you'll have your buffer and the setup place swapped.


I probably won't bother with odd corners, but this is good information.



Ollie said:


> 26/28 in 59:33 on video, I somehow managed to nudge one of my last cubes so it span 180 degrees before I got to pick it up  I'll try for 27/27 before uploading, I think.


Nice. What's your review system?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 10, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice. What's your review system?



Memo 1,2,3,4, review row
Memo 5,6,7,8, review row
Review 1-8
Memo 9,10,11,12, review row
Memo 13,14,15,16, review row
Review 9-16
Memo 17,18,19,20, review row
Memo 21,22,23,24
Review 1-24
Then 4 cube multi at the end 

It's a 'safe' system. Once I build up some speed with 27 (i.e. down to around 50 mins) I will adjust the amount of times I review to accommodate for 30+ cubes.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 10, 2014)

rock1313 said:


> Yeah I'm about Bryson and Nathan's speed at home at full pace but comps is a different story. BLD is the only event I'm terrible at in comps. Oh well, 4bld at Adelaide will be fun though.<3



dont need to worry bro only done 2 solves in the last 3-4 weeks  ill do like 3-5 today as practice plus Nathan isn't going anymore. so hopefully because im not as fast I can get a success because ill be less nervous (hopefully)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 11, 2014)

Off by 2 twisted corners: 
(DNF(48.31)[26.83]) U D2 L2 U L U B L F' D R2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 D 

All cycles except one were with comms


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2014)

Multiquoting is too much effort for phone. 

Aron had multiple sub 3 successes when the WR was sup 4. He quit cubing for about 2 years and told me on steam he'll probably pull out of 4bld (as will I)
Here's a 4bld from 2010 http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26273-4bld-3-09&p=504733&viewfull=1#post504733

Nathan isn't coming? 
Anyway I'll MAYBE do 4bld at ausnats.

Also Brock we'll get to your house in an hour or two. Sorry for keeping you up so late, we should've left much earlier in the day


----------



## GG (Apr 11, 2014)

I've tried to solve bld 3 times and not one success 
I'm one hundred percent sure I know what i'm doing though XD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 12, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Memo 1,2,3,4, review row
> Memo 5,6,7,8, review row
> Review 1-8
> Memo 9,10,11,12, review row
> ...


Awesome. I only review every row, but I'm probably a lot slower than you.
Just tried doing a 17 multi, memoing 1-12 like a big multi, then doing a 5 cube multi at the end.

14/17 52:52.52[28:50.34]

It seems I'm just getting worse. I don't think the different way of doing it was a factor.
2 twisted corners, 2 flipped edges, 2 flipped edges.


----------



## CHJ (Apr 12, 2014)

not sure how to react to this.....5BLD DNF 7:00.49 (3:09)
forgot a midge cycle whilst rushing exec
d2 f2 d' D2 b2 U2 l d2 L' b L D R' b2 d' L d D' b U D2 b2 L' u2 l' B2 l D U' l2 r2 d b' u2 R2 L D r2 d2 F' f' D b' F f2 u' B2 f2 F b D2 F' L2 f2 F' U2 b B' l2 f


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

14/17 52:42.18+[27:51.99]

I messed up the first cube badly. It's a zhanchi that hasn't been lubed in months, I think that's the problem.
One missed flipped egde during memo, and one missed twisted corner during memo.

I also had a pause of about 5 minutes on the 4th to last cube.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 13, 2014)

(54.13[24.25]), DNF(1:12.94)[51.15], 56.11[28.22], 1:00.45[33.90], (DNF(2:42.50)[33.40])

The last one was so long because I forgot a pair in the corners. Could have been a sub-1 avg5 

PB is 1:22


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 14, 2014)

16/17 47:20.75[28:20.42]

2 flipped edges. I think I'm getting somewhere.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 15, 2014)

Another 16/17. 49:49.14[28:42.75]

One came out in the wrong orientation :'(

Pretty slow though.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2014)

(DNF(47.20)[25.08]) U2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D' R B2 F' R B' L2 U2 F R D2 

2 flipped edges. Almost entirely M2/OP


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 18, 2014)

14/17 44:01.67[26:34.21]

The first cube I failed an edge flip alg. 2 twisted corners, 4 corners.

But I'm liking how fast it was. I tried turning off timer updating and I guess it was one of my fastest memo times. Execution about a minute per cube is awesome for me.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 18, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 14/17 44:01.67[26:34.21]
> 
> The first cube I failed an edge flip alg. 2 twisted corners, 4 corners.
> 
> But I'm liking how fast it was. I tried turning off timer updating and I guess it was one of my fastest memo times. Execution about a minute per cube is awesome for me.



Woah nice.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't know how you guys do it. I've just started to look at BLD and have failed every M2 despite doing it sighted and writing down the pairs. Much practice is required.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 19, 2014)

7/11 in 24:43.06. Pauses everywhere, could've easily been sub 20. I pause way more on small attempts than I do on big attempts (probably because of review and stuff)


----------



## qaz (Apr 19, 2014)

13:57.98[6:44.64] 5BLD dnf by 2 flipped edges 

definitely memo pb, and would have been overall pb by a minute and a half...


----------



## mycube (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 20, 2014)

mycube said:


>



waaaaat 2:39?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 21, 2014)

11/17 45:11.18[26:43.19]

Kinda worrying that I can still get low results like that.


----------



## mycube (Apr 21, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> waaaaat 2:39?



fastest attempt by nearly 15 seconds


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 23, 2014)

19/21 1:02:37.40[37:52.41]

Although pretty good accuracy for my first attempt. Memo was too slow. Execution was a little bit too slow.

2 twisted corners on one, and some stuff which I suspect is due to not knowing whether I did an L or L2. Both from the last 4 cubes.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Apr 23, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 19/21 1:02:37.40[37:52.41]
> 
> Although pretty good accuracy for my first attempt. Memo was too slow. Execution was a little bit too slow.
> 
> 2 twisted corners on one, and some stuff which I suspect is due to not knowing whether I did an L or L2. Both from the last 4 cubes.



Looks like youll probably be going for 21 next week then (with the amount of times youll attempt this by then). 

Gogo OcR


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 23, 2014)

Seems plausible, we'll see. I'll try to not do one every day though


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh my

17/21 1:07:43.05[33:38.76]

I guess I'm taking a break tomorrow. I should probably make more routes too.


----------



## thatkid (Apr 27, 2014)

Did 7BLD yesterday

1:27:06.00 (45:00.00)

162/218 = 74%

then I did 4BLD triple DNF all by a few wings/centres and they all would've been PBs


----------



## Iggy (Apr 27, 2014)

13/21 (lol) in 59:16. Both memo and execution were extremely slow, I even forgot edge memo on 2 cubes -_-

I guess I should stick to doing only one attempt per week


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 28, 2014)

19/21 58:01.51[32:42.03]

The VERY FIRST and VERY LAST cubes. Slightly irritating lol. 2 twisted corners, and 1 edge target (I memo'd wrong)


----------



## Roman (Apr 30, 2014)

so I failed 2-7 BLD relay again.
unsolved: 6x6, 7x7, 3x3(lol)








>


----------



## CHJ (May 3, 2014)

7BLD DNF 48:00.77 (26:55) off by 17 centres and 7 wings

fast but flopped a bit, had a 3:15 pause at the beginning of execution


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 3, 2014)

CHJ said:


> 7BLD DNF 48:00.77 (26:55) off by 17 centres and 7 wings
> 
> fast but flopped a bit, had a 3:15 pause at the beginning of execution



Did you use audio?


----------



## CHJ (May 3, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Did you use audio?



of course


----------



## Mikel (May 3, 2014)

thatkid said:


> Did 7BLD yesterday
> 
> 1:27:06.00 (45:00.00)
> 
> 162/218 = 74%



I usually only count 212 pieces for 7x7 BLD since you can't really mess up the 6 centers


----------



## Iggy (May 4, 2014)

9:35.17 5BLD DNF, off by 3 midges and 3 + centers

First attempt in over 2 months  I tried using a new memo order, which made memo really slow (like 4:20).


----------



## aashritspidey (May 5, 2014)

29:43.905 5BLD DNF. Off by two centers :/ Third ever 5bld attemept tho


----------



## Tim Major (May 5, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I usually only count 212 pieces for 7x7 BLD since you can't really mess up the 6 centers



What if you use M2? Then you might be 4 centres off!


----------



## mycube (May 7, 2014)

12/16 in 31:52
I don't really care about safe or something, I just try to get a bit faster with an ok successrate, this one is quite nice. I think I can 16 cubes sub40 with safe memo 

about 9-10 minutes execution


----------



## Joey VOV (May 10, 2014)

4x4 blindfolded DNF 25:57.518. Forgot to do an r2 before wing parity, everything else was solved :/


----------



## Iggy (May 11, 2014)

7/23 in 51:30. Memo was really slow, so I was really annoyed during execution, and what made it worse was a pop. So I just gave up


----------



## Ollie (May 11, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 7/23 in 51:30. Memo was really slow, so I was really annoyed during execution, and what made it worse was a pop. So I just gave up



hehe, -9 points


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 11, 2014)

Ollie said:


> hehe, -9 points


I was about to go to odd WCA stats thread and ask for the lowest multi points in comp ever. But I realized that information wouldn't be available.

How many cubes did you actually get through Iggy?


----------



## Iggy (May 11, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I was about to go to odd WCA stats thread and ask for the lowest multi points in comp ever. But I realized that information wouldn't be available.
> 
> How many cubes did you actually get through Iggy?



I was on my 10th cube when the pop happened I think


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 11, 2014)

5BLD DNF(34:42.43)[9:11.89]

4 midges. I had a center pop (twist?) which took like 3 mins to fix and caused another center and a wing to pop.

Pretty sure I've popped every 5BLD attempt. I think I'll wait until I have a better 5x5 to 5BLD again.


----------



## Iggy (May 12, 2014)

36.53, 36.87, DNF(34.95)

Could've been a 36.12 mo3


----------



## Iggy (May 17, 2014)

7/11 in 21:24.31. Accuracy sucked, but the time isn't too bad I guess. Sub 20 is definitely possible with some practice.

Edit:
38.57, 32.06, DNF(33.42)

Could've been a 34.68 mo3 :/

Edit 2:

38.57, 32.06, DNF(33.42), DNF(32.58), DNF(44.41)

Could've easily been this:

number of times: 4/5
best time: 32.06
worst time: 38.57

current mo3: DNF (σ = 33.00)
best mo3: 32.69 (σ = 0.69)

current avg5: 34.86 (σ = 3.24)
best avg5: 34.86 (σ = 3.24)

session avg: 34.86 (σ = 3.24)
session mean: 34.16


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2014)

OH BLD: DNF(1:44.90)[31.63]

Off by 2 flipped edges because I flipped the wrong one 
I started doing OH BLD this morning because I'm supposed to do it for a talent show. Edges really suck though 

edit: At least my execution is improving a little 
DNF(2:04.83)[58.24] by 3 edges


----------



## Iggy (May 20, 2014)

28.19+ F2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 D L2 R' F' U L D R B D2 R' F U' 

Would've been PB *facepalm*


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 20, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 28.19+ F2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 D L2 R' F' U L D R B D2 R' F U'
> 
> Would've been PB *facepalm*


Aw man 
Still awesome time though. Good job.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 21, 2014)

6bld dnf by 5 inner x centres


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2014)

10/11 in 21:48.91. Executed the last comm of all wrongly  Memo was really safe for this attempt though, I'm gonna try to speed it up on my next attempt.


----------



## Ollie (May 24, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> pick chore



Sorry, I didnt even know BLD meant blindfolded.

EDIT: 

my BLD failure is that my competition success rate for 5BLD is 12% (3/25) ... that's actually shameful.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 24, 2014)

I neeeearly got my first sub-1 with Turbo corners

DNF(58.55)[19.92]

2 twisted corners. I did a wrong algorithm.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 24, 2014)

I went 0/6 on attempts tonight. I've been working really hard to memorize my letter pairs, and I guess my execution is suffering. I'm just feeling really crappy about BLD right now. Usually, I'll fail a couple and then have one to pick my spirits back up, but it just wasn't happening tonight.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 24, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Sorry, I didnt even know BLD meant blindfolded.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> my BLD failure is that my competition success rate for 5BLD is 12% (3/25) ... that's actually shameful.



could be worse

but yeah you shode get more successes


----------



## mande (Jun 2, 2014)

Multi 7/13 in 55:xx[37:xx]
Threw in a lot of corner comms, that seems to have messed things up. 1 cube off by 3 edges, 2 cubes off by an alg wrongly executed by the looks of it, 3 off by corners. Maybe I should just stick to OP corners for multi.


----------



## szalejot (Jun 2, 2014)

I am trying to do corners using commutators only.
Yesterdays session of corner-only solves: 24 solves, 7 successes = below 30% success rate. And times comparable to OP.

It is going to be a long road...


----------



## Iggy (Jun 2, 2014)

30.54, DNF(35.30), 36.53

Would've been a 34.12 mo3  2 flipped edges


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 7, 2014)

15/17 43:42.75

4e/4c (don't know what happened), Y perm slip up.

Haven't done multi in weeks so I'm glad I'm still faster than what I was before my last 17 attempt.


----------



## Roman (Jun 9, 2014)

6x6 BLD DNF(12:26.08)[5:39.19] by 2 obliques



Spoiler: video


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 9, 2014)

I tried doing a 3 cube MBLD three times over the past week or so (got my first success a week ago) and one of them was 0/3, the other two were 1/3. Recalling my memo was completely fine on all of them, I just memorized the wrong sticker(s) on all of the DNFs except 1. And this never happens when I'm doing single blindsolves. 

Also, my first 2/3 attempts blindolving, I only DNFed because I did a U' instead of a U at the end of the R perm.


----------



## Hari (Jun 11, 2014)

A 4BLD DNF by 2 twisted corners. I think I shot to the wrong side of the sticker  still waiting for my first success. This solve was around 19:xx with a 12:xx memo.


----------



## Roman (Jun 16, 2014)

7x7 BLD: DNF(27:30.34)[13:33.98]. 
I forgot to execute one word, daaaaaamn! 7BLD UWR is very slow according today's tendencies at BLD. Anyone who is more or less fast at 5x5 blind is able to beat it. If only stupid DNFs like this willn't occur. Grrrr



Spoiler: video



[video=youtube_share;YJXPB35UGQQ]http://youtu.be/YJXPB35UGQQ[/video]


----------



## qaz (Jun 18, 2014)

11:58.41[6:05.10] 5BLD DNF. I think I undid some setup moves incorrectly. Fastest attempt by >1 minute, also memo pb probably


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2014)

Finally tried a 2-3-4-5-6-7-bld. Total time 2:58:35 (exec 53:35).
I forgot to do all edges on the 5x5 (corners and centers all solved) and then the 7x7 was off,
I think by one faulty slice move.

It took very long to memorize, I used the same locations for the 7x7 and the 6x6 and realized
that did not work so I had to invent new locations for the smaller cubes. A lot of rehearsing then.
The actual solving was ok I think, no particular memo lapses. But to forget to solve all edges
on the 5x5...

I will not try this again in the near future...


----------



## Roman (Jun 19, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Finally tried a 2-3-4-5-6-7-bld



Wow Mats, that was a nice try anyway. If you will ever try this again, will you film it?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2014)

Roman said:


> If you will ever try this again, will you film it?



I can only film 30 minutes, then my camera stops filming. That's enough for a 7x7
(solving only) but definitely not enough for a 2-3-4-5-6-7-solve.

I don't have a digital film camera, but perhaps I'll buy one.


----------



## mycube (Jun 19, 2014)

2:24.75 Rw2 B U' F Lw' Uw2 Dw2 Bw U' D' R2 U' D2 Lw' Fw Bw2 Rw' B2 Dw F' Fw2 Lw' R F2 R U' L' R' Uw2 Dw' F' Rw' U Fw' Dw' L2 Bw' B U' Dw
DNF by 5 wings


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Finally tried a 2-3-4-5-6-7-bld. Total time 2:58:35 (exec 53:35).



I agree with Roman - nice try! The next time you won't make those mistakes, so it will be much easier.

And Roman: nice try on the 7x7x7 too. You're right - I still think you can totally smash the 7x7x7 UWR if you really try. I mean Really smash it, like by more than 10 minutes.  (Hey, you're twice as fast as me at 5x5x5; why not 7x7x7? I certainly don't turn any faster on 7x7x7 than I do on 5x5x5 - my 5x5x5 is my single nicest-turning cube, and my 7x7x7 is not all that special.)


----------



## Iggy (Jun 19, 2014)

2:40.91 4BLD DNF, execution mistake. Memo was 1:03  I suck


----------



## CHJ (Jun 22, 2014)

first 2 megaBLD attempts ever, 1:00:10.33 (39:50) by roughly 25% then 34:35 (15:25) by 3 corners

dat time change XD


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 22, 2014)

CHJ said:


> first 2 megaBLD attempts ever, 1:00:10.33 (39:50) by roughly 25% then 34:35 (15:25) by 3 corners
> 
> dat time change XD



You finally tried it then? Nice. That seems pretty fast for only a couple of tries though ...


----------



## qaz (Jun 23, 2014)

4BLD mo3: DNF
DNF(5:28.17), DNF(5:23.51), DNF(4:56.81)
3w+2x, parity, 3w+3x. i suck


----------



## CHJ (Jun 23, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> You finally tried it then? Nice. That seems pretty fast for only a couple of tries though ...



first try was the first actual use of the methods i have and memo and targets etc, the second was alot more smoother and it stuck, but i stayed with the two letters per target system


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 23, 2014)

CHJ said:


> first 2 megaBLD attempts ever, 1:00:10.33 (39:50) by roughly 25% then 34:35 (15:25) by 3 corners
> 
> dat time change XD



lel u fkn suck


----------



## qaz (Jun 23, 2014)

56:17.14[35:32.06] 7BLD DNF

quite a few pieces off, but in strips so i think i just missed a couple setup moves. almost an hour faster than my pb lol


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 29, 2014)

It must be at least two years since I've posted here.

I've got into BLD again and have cleaned up my method a bit. Mainly handling flipped edges in a more routine way, and changing my execution of M-slice pieces. My accuracy has since gone up considerably. I've been trying to get an average of 12, but...

Average of 12: DNF
1. DNF(5:38.52)[3:10.12 - 2 flipped edges (corner memo was inconsistent, had to guess the correction and got it right)] 
2. 2:52.12[1:43.36] 
3. 4:22.04[3:04.41] 
4. 4:15.84[2:38.44] 
5. DNF(3:36.63)[2:13.39 - 3 edges] 
6. 4:30.62[2:56.45] 
7. (2:42.85[1:38.02]) 
8. 3:22.79[2:11.42] 
9. 3:53.58[2:41.86] 
10. 3:58.84[2:30.10] 
11. 3:54.04[2:31.21] 
12. (DNF(4:35.24)[2:51.33 - 3 twisted corners])

I was just two solves away sigh. 

One of these days I will switch to OP corners.

Full session since making these changes:



Spoiler: Session



16. 4:01.32[2:19.89] 
17. 3:17.64[1:56.21] 
18. DNF(3:28.03)[1:58.52 - memo mistake + execution mistake + gave up] 
19. 5:10.77[3:15.79] 
20. DNF(3:54.73)[2:12.75 - 2 flipped edges] 
21. 5:12.19[3:18.70] 
22. 3:54.66[2:23.91] 
23. 3:44.19[2:17.67] 
24. 3:55.21[2:29.91] 
25. DNF(6:50.95)[5:09.10 - 4 twisted corners + restarted memo twice] 
26. 3:57.90[2:25.11] 
27. 3:46.25[2:13.72] 
28. 3:46.73[x:yz.ab] 
29. DNF(3:33.47)[2:15.06 - 2 flipped edges] 
30. (2:54.57[1:43.26]) 
31. (DNF(6:23.14)[2:27.42 - long pause + forgot to execute parity]) 
32. DNF(3:50.74)[2:07.65 - 2 flipped edges] 
33. 3:44.17[2:31.11] 
34. 3:10.00[1:51.60] 
35. 3:36.27[1:59.86] 
36. 3:52.63[2:18.20] 
37. 3:15.20[1:53.90] 
38. 3:04.09[1:52.66] 
39. DNF(4:04.85)[2:33.20 - 4 edges + 4 corners] 
40. 5:14.60[2:38.12] 
41. DNF(5:38.52)[3:10.12 - 2 flipped edges (corner memo was inconsistent, had to guess the correction and got it right)] 
42. (2:52.12[1:43.36]) 
43. 4:22.04[3:04.41] 
44. 4:15.84[2:38.44] 
45. DNF(3:36.63)[2:13.39 - 3 edges] 
46. 4:30.62[2:56.45] 
47. (2:42.85[1:38.02]) 
48. 3:22.79[2:11.42] 
49. 3:53.58[2:41.86] 
50. 3:58.84[2:30.10] 
51. 3:54.04[2:31.21] 
52. (DNF(4:35.24)[2:51.33 - 3 twisted corners])



Fun fact: I have exactly one official BLD success each year since 2011.


----------



## Riley (Jun 29, 2014)

I still only have 1 5BLD success. I was off by 4 midges today.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 30, 2014)

Riley said:


> I still only have 1 5BLD success. I was off by 4 midges today.



For most of my official attempts I was over 90% complete, you'll get it eventually!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

11/15 38:34.85[18:46.35]

Decent memo. Bad accuracy and execution.
I got the first and last cubes wrong.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 30, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 11/15 38:34.85[18:46.35]
> 
> Decent memo. Bad accuracy and execution.
> I got the first and last cubes wrong.



Your memo is really fast


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Your memo is really fast


Thanks. I did the last 3 as a 3 cube multi without review, so that helped. It wasn't worth it for the long pauses though.


----------



## Roman (Jun 30, 2014)

Oleg gave 8x8 cube to me to improve my UWR. Today was first attempt, off by a few obliques (my last solve was long ago, I lost the ability to solve them easily). I will (maybe) try it later.



Spoiler: vid


----------



## Riley (Jun 30, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> For most of my official attempts I was over 90% complete, you'll get it eventually!



Sorry to hear that, I hope you get a success soon as well!

Another attempt: 3 x-centers.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 1, 2014)

My 4BLD lately.

1. (6:29.35[1:43.54]) 
2. DNF(5:50.05)[1:52.01] 
3. DNF(6:49.14)[2:04.31] 
4. DNF(6:19.62)[1:54.13] 
5. DNF(7:59.54)[2:13.20] 
6. DNF(5:44.88)[1:54.86] 
7. DNF(7:33.29)[1:57.00] 
8. DNF(6:46.98)[2:04.32] 
9. (DNF(6:08.75)[1:50.39]) 
10. DNF(6:09.63)[1:35.36] 
11. DNF(3:43.02)[2:16.05] 
12. DNF(7:36.49)[7:36.24] 
13. DNF(5:08.05)[1:41.87] 
14. DNF(5:24.77)[1:27.38] 
15. 6:35.04[1:50.79] 
16. DNF(7:02.36)[7:01.88] 

Some of them were stopped early due to forgetting or an obvious mistake.


----------



## Riley (Jul 4, 2014)

3 5BLDs today, all SUPER close (okay, 1 wasn't really)

1. I had this one. I HAD it. But then my mom walking into my room broke my concentration and I couldn't remember if I did the J-perm already for parity. !!!!!!! I was that close.

2. 3 + centers. 3 frickin' + centers.

3. 8 x centers, 3 + centers.

Still only 1 success.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 4, 2014)

4BLD 17:26.27[10:16.99] DNF, first attempt with new memo. Been doing some 3BLD so hadn't practiced edge memo much recently. Knew I messed up wings but there were a lot of unsolved centres :/. lol. Aiming for:
sub-10 in a week (easy)
sub-6 in 2 weeks (maybe?)
back to sub-5 in a month (um ...)

I'll probably end up posting here a lot in the next few weeks .


----------



## Skullush (Jul 5, 2014)

4:06.58 4BLD DNF off by 3 wings  My PB is 5:01 so that would've been great


----------



## mycube (Jul 5, 2014)

dumbest 5bld scramble ever
L2 Lw2 Rw' Uw R Dw' Uw2 Bw2 F2 L2 B Dw2 Uw L2 Lw' D' B R2 B Fw' Lw2 D L2 Fw L' B' Uw2 B2 Lw2 Rw Fw' Lw2 B Dw2 Lw D Fw' F Rw' U' Bw' Fw2 Dw' L2 Uw' U B' F' R F' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw Dw2 L Dw2 L2 B' Fw'
5:08.56 DNF, did some execution mistake


Spoiler



14 xcenter/16 +center/22 wings/4` corners/12 midges


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 8, 2014)

7:55.42 4BLD off by 2 centers 

Would have been my first sub-8.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 8, 2014)

25.35 3BLD DNF by 2 flipped edges. First scramble of the weekly comp


----------



## Iggy (Jul 9, 2014)

DNF(2:15.95) L f L' D f2 D F R' r' B2 f u f' r f F' L F2 u D' f2 u2 F2 f L2 F R B L2 F2 D2 L' u D' R2 u2 R u r' R 

3 wings. Memo was around 56


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 13, 2014)

23:42.87 5BLD DNF, off by 2 + centers -_-

Time is awesome for me though. Especially since I had to undo and redo half of my wings because I had forgot two pairs.

First scramble from the weekly comp.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol 4/10 20:14.86[9:53.37] from the weekly comp.

3 corners, 2 twisted corners, R perm off, 4 moves off, and not close on the other two.


----------



## Roman (Jul 14, 2014)

7x7 blindfolded: DNF(21:51.28)[11:41.40] by 3 wings
Stuck at memo (I was distracted), I wanted sub-10. Execution was "pretty fast", but can be way faster (I hate those r2 lock-ups on 7x7 shengshou mini. Also pauses between algs).
The thing is, when you solve something in under 25 minutes, you don't feel it like a colossal waste of time anymore (even in case of DNF). Therefore you can afford to rush memo/exec and forget about accuracy. Sub-20 is on the way


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2014)

7:28.99 4BLD off by 2 centers. 

My last 3 big BLD attempts have been off by 2 centers. All three would have been PB single if they were solved.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2014)

6:42.95 4BLD off by 8 wings... At least it's not 2 centers 
Really fast time too!

Aaand 8:40 safety off by 2 centers -_-


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 14, 2014)

1st 3BLD Attempt Ever
Stupid DNF untimed but around 13 minutes I guess


----------



## mycube (Jul 14, 2014)

biggest fail ever:
2:19.16 Fw Dw' Rw Uw2 L U' B R2 Uw' L Rw2 R' D' Rw2 D Rw Dw Bw B2 L B' Lw Fw Uw' Fw L' R F2 Fw2 B2 L2 R Uw' Rw' Dw2 B2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw B'
2 twisted corners -.- would have been faster, but failed at memo: put down my blindfold and noticed i still have to memo corners


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 6:42.95 4BLD off by 8 wings... At least it's not 2 centers
> Really fast time too!
> 
> Aaand 8:40 safety off by 2 centers -_-


I used to get DNFs by 2 centers all the time. Have you tried postmortems?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 15, 2014)

8/11 MBLD in 52:41.67
Off by: Y-perm, 3 corners and 3 edges
The time is quite nice though, especially that it's better than the 9 and 10 cube attempts I did recently 



CyanSandwich said:


> I used to get DNFs by 2 centers all the time. Have you tried postmortems?



No, I should though.


----------



## szalejot (Jul 15, 2014)

Yesterday 3BLD session: 16 solves, 3 DNFs
Today 3BLD session: 20 solves, 13 DNFs
God why? I cannot determine why I have days, when I solve cube after cube and there are days when I struggle to do nonDNF solve


----------



## ollicubes (Jul 15, 2014)

szalejot said:


> Yesterday 3BLD session: 16 solves, 3 DNFs
> Today 3BLD session: 20 solves, 13 DNFs
> God why? I cannot determine why I have days, when I solve cube after cube and there are days when I struggle to do nonDNF solve



I have noticed that always my best blindsolves are the very first ones of the session. So if you do 20 times a row you get a little tired and that might be the 'perpetrator' of the DNFs.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 16, 2014)

5BLD DNF 23:35.69[5:26.08]

4 midges. Oh well, I'll make the next one sub-20.


----------



## mycube (Jul 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 5BLD DNF 23:35.69[5:26.08]
> 
> 4 midges. Oh well, I'll make the next one sub-20.



wtf memo-execution comparison  please please please buy a new cube and improve your execution! with this memo and a decent execution you could easily be sub15, even sub14


----------



## Roman (Jul 16, 2014)

7BLD DNF (21:58.91)[10:37.88] - I tried to solve double parity in wings by one algorithm (by rotating two inner layers in parity formula) and I missed moves and stuck on it -__-
Ok maybe sub-10 memo is a bit too hard to achieve for me by this moment, but damn execution! I am enraged by those 3Rw lock-ups! I did a lot of pauses during execution only because of them.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 16, 2014)

mycube said:


> wtf memo-execution comparison  please please please buy a new cube and improve your execution! with this memo and a decent execution you could easily be sub15, even sub14


I'll try to borrow a cube soon.

Just got another DNF by some midges. 19:25.54[7:06.78]

So I guess I can execute faster than I thought. It turns out I didn't actually know how to solve UF and DB midges. I was just using the 4BLD algs.
I can see why that doesn't work though and I feel a bit stupid.

Also, nice Roman! So close.


----------



## Skullush (Jul 17, 2014)

10:53 5BLD DNF off by 4 x-centers


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 18, 2014)

This is starting to get annoying(spelling?). 3rd close call DNF that was sub-NR in last 2 days...

DNF(4:41.78)[2:36.61] U2 r D f U f2 B F2 U2 L' U2 L U R' D' L2 D U2 f2 D R2 F2 r2 U2 f B D' R2 F B2 R D f' u r2 D' U' R f' F' 

This one was DNF by 3 centers :/

other two were off by 1 setup move somewhere near the end


----------



## slothphysicist (Jul 19, 2014)

http://imgur.com/a/iW7KL

First 4BLD attempt. Off by 3 centers and 10 wings. Thanks to Ollie for helping me with floating buffer memo.

DNF(46:38.94)[34:50.08] missing scramble


----------



## mande (Jul 19, 2014)

multi 3/5 in 15:33.12[8:37.69]

Decent memo time I guess, but bad exec. One cube off by 3 corners and 2 flipped edges, the other by 7 corners...dunno what happened there


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 20, 2014)

wow i am super awesome at multibld


----------



## qaz (Jul 20, 2014)

DNF(10:52.53[5:22.48]) 5bld

wow memo faster than execution

e: also this had a pop


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2014)

6:36 4BLD DNF by 3 centers and 2 wings.

I don't have any 4BLD success yet this year, but I have ~10 with 5 or less pieces...


----------



## qaz (Jul 22, 2014)

10:21.88[4:54.94] 5bld, off by 3e

*** why can't i get a good success


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2014)

0/16 Multi BLD

What a bummer.


----------



## EMI (Jul 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 0/16 Multi BLD
> 
> What a bummer.



Ouch... within an hour?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 22, 2014)

EMI said:


> Ouch... within an hour?



Yeah.

So many things went wrong in this attempt. First, one of my earplugs fell out. Then, my camera turned off. I discovered that two cubes had the same scramble. I was having a hard time remembering everything, but was rushed and couldn't do a final review like I usually do because I didn't have enough time left. The worst thing though, was that once I started execution, I couldn't figure out which cube was which, started executing the wrong cubes, then got completely confused and couldn't find the right ones. In the end, I gave up at ~49 minutes.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah.
> 
> So many things went wrong in this attempt. First, one of my earplugs fell out. Then, my camera turned off. I discovered that two cubes had the same scramble. I was having a hard time remembering everything, but was rushed and couldn't do a final review like I usually do because I didn't have enough time left. The worst thing though, was that once I started execution, I couldn't figure out which cube was which, started executing the wrong cubes, then got completely confused and couldn't find the right ones. In the end, I gave up at ~49 minutes.





Spoiler: The only way is up from here!



0/17?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 25, 2014)

2:46.97 3BLD DNF (two flipped edges). 

Would have been PB by 30+ seconds.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 25, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> 2:46.97 3BLD DNF (two flipped edges).
> 
> Would have been PB by 30+ seconds.



Agh, same thing happened to me a little while back. I somehow flipped the wrong edges. Time was pretty similar too, maybe like 2:40ish, and memo was crazy fast, like 1:05. My execution always sucks.


----------



## Roman (Jul 25, 2014)

7x7 blindfolded DNF(20:33.38)[9:36.48] by two wings :tu


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 25, 2014)

3BLD DNF 2nd Attempt off By 2 corners forgot memo LOL.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 26, 2014)

9/10 4BLD successes. Then a DNF by 2 centers and another DNF.

Also
(5:27.77[1:54.10]) L' D' B2 Uw' L' Fw2 R' F2 U R2 L' Fw' F U D' Fw2 B U' B Uw' R2 F U' D2 F2 U Uw2 Fw2 F2 R' Rw2 B' R B Rw2 L2 F U Uw' F 
(My PB is 5:20.12)

Easy scramble. Memo shoulda been faster and execution was really shaky.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 26, 2014)

Ah man! Missed out on a 59.96 3BLD average of 5 (first sub-1 avg5) because I twisted a corner the wrong way on the last solve 

57.39[27.73], 57.97[29.18], DNF(1:16.68)[37.77], (56.70[32.71]), (DNF(1:04.52)[39.15])


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 26, 2014)

45. 4:14.194[2:11.823] F2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 L B2 D2 R2 D' B' L' U R2 B F2 L2 B' 
46. 3:47.145[2:24.790] D2 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 R' D' B' R' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 U 
47. 4:04.405[2:23.558] F' U' B' D' F R F2 R2 U R' F2 L D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L B2 
48. 3:04.973[1:01.514] U' L2 U D2 F R U2 F' R' D2 R L F2 R U2 D2 R U2 D2

That memo jump. Then I forgot an edge letter for about a minute during execution. PB is 2:22. I'm so sad.
But it wasn't the end of the world, I was still only 2 solves away from an average of 50.

49. (DNF(3:01.353)[1:40.844 - cube slipped on corner alg]) U D' L' F2 U2 F D2 B R2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 

But then my fingers slipped while executing the last corner (I execute corners first) on the very next solve, and I ended up being off by a U before starting edges.


----------



## qaz (Jul 26, 2014)

9:46.87[4:58.27] 5BLD

off by 3 edges and 2 +-centers

sub-10 is in reach


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 27, 2014)

qaz said:


> 9:46.87[4:58.27] 5BLD
> 
> off by 3 edges and 2 +-centers
> 
> sub-10 is in reach


Nice. Do you still use m2/r2/U2/OP? because that's pretty fast.


----------



## qaz (Jul 27, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Nice. Do you still use m2/r2/U2/OP? because that's pretty fast.



yep. i do use a lot of advanced r2/M2 for edges but just basic U2 for centers


----------



## Sessinator (Jul 28, 2014)

Almost a pb avg12...but I DNFed the last solve so no average of 12 this go around. It'll happen in due time. 

1. (40.83)	U' B2 D L' F' D U2 L F2 U' B D' R D2 R2 F U' F' D' R D F2 U B' F
2. 59.61	D R2 L2 D' L R2 B' D' U L U L2 B' U' B' U B R F' B' D F L F L
3. 46.53	B U2 B' R2 F2 D2 U2 L R U2 R2 B2 F R2 B2 F' R2 F2 R2 L F B2 D U' B
4. 45.96	L D' L' F' R2 F2 R' D2 F2 D L2 U' B D2 L' B' F' R' U2 F' D F' D2 R' D'
5. 41.36	B' D' L F2 U R' F' U2 F2 U2 B' F R L' D B2 U2 R D' R D2 U' R D B2
6. 44.63	L D' F U D' F D R2 U2 D B' U' F U D' B' R2 B2 R2 L2 B D' R F' L2
7. 43.01	R F' R' U F' U D' R' D R' L2 B R' F2 B' D' R B L' B F R2 U' D' F'
8. 44.02	D F2 L U' D2 F L U' L' R' B R' B2 L' U2 B2 L2 F R2 F' U D2 B' R2 F'
9. (DNF)	L2 B' D L' U D2 L B L2 D2 F B' U2 L2 R2 F2 B L R2 U2 D' F L' U2 D
10. 52.56	F B' R2 F B' R B F U' B' F2 L2 D2 B' L' F B' L2 R F D' R2 D2 R' B
11. 45.58	B2 U' B' D' L' D F R2 U2 L2 D R D F' L U L' R' D2 U' F U' B D U2
12. DNF	L R D2 B' L U' F B R2 D B' L2 F' B L' B' D2 F' B2 L D2 F2 D' F2 B2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 28, 2014)

Was on my way to a good 4BLD avg12

DNF(5:53.65)[1:57.60] by 2 centers

I'm convinced it was because of the poor lighting. Yellow and white were swapped.


----------



## Hari (Jul 28, 2014)

First attempt at a 7 cube multi ends in a 4/7. 29:20[20:21.xx] Very safe memo and definitely expected the accuracy to be better than it was. 2 cubes off by 3 edges and one off by 4 edges and 4 corners.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 28, 2014)

For some reason, whenever I do partial 4BLD attempts, my center accuracy is really good, but my accuracy with wings sucks. Maybe it's because I'm in the mindset that wings set the same amount of information as centers, but they're really not due to orienting. Gotta start practicing wings if I want to get a success at Nats! At least this tells me that the step to 5BLD won't be that hard, since the bulk of it is centers.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 28, 2014)

6:29.44 5BLD DNF by an execution mistake (during wings I think). First attempt since my comp. And none of my attempts at my comp were sub 9...


----------



## mande (Jul 28, 2014)

8/15 and 9/15 in comp. Only consolation is that both attempts were sub hour fairly comfortably.
54.xx 3BLD DNF by 4 corners.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 30, 2014)

19/23 1:03:45.31[37:21.52]

First 23 cube attempt though.
2 flipped edges, 4 corners, accidental/missed move, and something bad.


----------



## Hari (Jul 31, 2014)

39.30	DNF	L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B' U' R2 F R2 D2 L' F D2 B' D2 Would have been PB if success. Memo'd 2 edge targets on the wrong side of the stickers.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 31, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> 19/23 1:03:45.31[37:21.52]
> 
> First 23 cube attempt though.
> 2 flipped edges, 4 corners, accidental/missed move, and something bad.



That's still pretty good! What's your 21 cube PB/have you tried 22 cubes?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 31, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> That's still pretty good! What's your 21 cube PB/have you tried 22 cubes?


Thanks. Still 20/21(the one on cam). I've only had 17 cubes since my competition, I got 6 new ones and that's all I've done with them.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 1, 2014)

Aghh first 5BLD attempt DNF

Off by a 3 cycle of midges and two T centers... This is probably closer than my best 4BLD haha. Hopefully I can get a success in both at Nats. Gonna be a long shot, though.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 1, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Aghh first 5BLD attempt DNF
> 
> Off by a 3 cycle of midges and two T centers... This is probably closer than my best 4BLD haha. Hopefully I can get a success in both at Nats. Gonna be a long shot, though.


You have a pretty good shot. That's close, and you also technically solved all the pieces of a 4BLD.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 1, 2014)

17/21 56:40.36[32:45.13]

4 edges (the first cube :/)
2 edges 2 corners (missed parity seemingly)
5 corners (weird)
And one where all the corners were solved but no edges. It turned out mis-oriented so I must have rotated before edges.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 2, 2014)

18/21 55:46.87[31:51.21]
= a bit faster and a bit more accurate.

Edit: omg, there was only a 0.33 second difference in the execution between this and above post.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 2, 2014)

DNF DNF DNF = DNF

Any of the successes would've won the comp, fastest DNF was 1:30 off by a lot, so regardless your 1:26 wasn't close to beaten.
Last 6 BLD solves have been official I'm pretty sure


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 4, 2014)

4:24.88[1:08.59] L2 B F' L' B2 Fw' F L R' U' Rw' D Fw2 Rw U D Rw' B' Rw' L2 Fw L' D F' B Fw Uw L' Fw R2 L D' Rw Fw B L Rw R Fw L' 

DNF by 2 centers. Would've been PB by >30 seconds. Mega easy scramble though.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 5, 2014)

Hate to post here so much but...

Just finished up memo on a 4BLD (Felt sub-1:20), then I looked up and I hadn't even started the timer.
7 corners, 24 wings, 16 centers. Could've easily been PB.


----------



## Roman (Aug 5, 2014)

lel six of ten posts on this page was from Tom.
Do you know how many attempts I did before that 22 minutes 7BLD? This thread had to be clogged by them. But nobody cares about such DNFs, only successful attempts could be cool and *interesting*


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 5, 2014)

Roman said:


> lel six of ten posts on this page was from Tom.
> Do you know how many attempts I did before that 22 minutes 7BLD? This thread had to be clogged by them. But nobody cares about such DNFs, only successful attempts could be cool and *interesting*


I definitely post too much here. I'll try to cut back on sucking at bld and posting about it 

I don't know how many 7BLD attempts you did, but I can imagine how painful the DNFs are. When I try 7BLD I'll probably end up clogging this thread anyway.


----------



## Roman (Aug 5, 2014)

6BLD DNF (12:55.64)[5:50.79] by three x-centers. Threecycled in wrong direction.


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 7, 2014)

4BLD DNF (6:50.30)[3:30.xy] off by 4 centers. Would have beaten my PB by over two minutes.


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2014)

...
I still haven't got a Mo3 since the first day I got a BLD success. I got this earlier today:





The third solve was off by r2 U' M U2 M' U' r2 
Then I noticed this...




Can I count that as a Mo3 even though they were from different sessions?


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm currently compiling all of my 4 and 5BLD DNFs and once I get a success in one of them, I'll make a montage of fail and upload it 

Also, at Nats, every one of my 11 attempts in a blindfolded event was a DNF/DNS. I just don't do well under pressure, I guess. Plus it was just kinda hectic. Idk how I didn't get a success in 3BLD though, I usually do pretty well at home. Probably the noise.


----------



## TDM (Aug 8, 2014)

1/3 official MBLD. One cube off by a 3-cycle of edges and a 3-cycle of corners, and another off by two swapped corners and an edge 4-cycle.

E: DNF, DNF, DNF in comp. Second scramble was DNF(2:38); _very_ easy scramble.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 12, 2014)

4 of my last 5 attempts at 5BLD:
11:38.16 5BLD DNF by 3 x-centers
13:54.94 5BLD DNF by 9 x-centers
12:21.43 5BLD DNF by 3 x-centers
15:29.24 5BLD DNF by 3 x-centers

I think it's obvious what piece type I need to work on.


----------



## Roman (Aug 13, 2014)

2-7 BLD relay DNF by a threecycle on a 5x5. The mistake was doing an alg for its opposite case.


Spoiler: video


----------



## Berd (Aug 13, 2014)

Roman said:


> 2-7 BLD relay DNF by a threecycle on a 5x5. The mistake was doing an alg for its opposite case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video



No! So close! Question: Is a 9BLD memo longer or shorter than a 2-7? Thanks!


----------



## Roman (Aug 13, 2014)

Berd said:


> Is a 9BLD memo longer or shorter than a 2-7? Thanks!



9BLD = 6o + 3x + 3t + 3w + .5e + .5c = 16 rooms (stories)
2-7relay = .5c + (.5c + .5e) + (1x + 1w + .5c) + (1x + 1t + 1w + .5c + .5e) + (2x + 2w + 2o + .5c) + (2x + 2w + 2o + 2t + .5c + .5e) = 23 rooms (stories)

No, 2-7 relay is ~30% longer to memorize than 9x9


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 13, 2014)

Missed 3BLD NR by 0.26s at Euros... :/
Scramble was also quite easy so should have been quite a bit faster...

Also only successful solve in the final round was 46.xx which is just bad...

Oh, and also missed 3BLD mo3 NR by 2 flipped edges in the first round.

Not cool.


----------



## Berd (Aug 13, 2014)

Roman said:


> 9BLD = 6o + 3x + 3t + 3w + .5e + .5c = 16 rooms (stories)
> 2-7relay = .5c + (.5c + .5e) + (1x + 1w + .5c) + (1x + 1t + 1w + .5c + .5e) + (2x + 2w + 2o + .5c) + (2x + 2w + 2o + 2t + .5c + .5e) = 23 rooms (stories)
> 
> No, 2-7 relay is ~30% longer to memorize than 9x9



 Wow. How does that compare to a 10x10BLD?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 13, 2014)

Following the pattern, I'm guessing a 10x10 would be 12o + 4x + 4w + .5c = 20.5 rooms, so still less than a 2-7 relay. And an 11x11 would be 12o + 4x + 4w + 4t + .5e + .5c = 25 rooms.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 14, 2014)

Attempted 6BLD for the first time today for the weekly competition. It was a DNF and the time was 45:38.05 with 18:18 memo. Went really safe and memo was solid, but I messed up and had to undo moves three or four times, and I think I missed layers a bunch of times because it wasn't even close except for a few blocks of solved pieces. The number of pieces that ended up solved was 34 centers, 18 wings, and 4 corners. I'll probably try again tomorrow, and maybe practice getting the right layers. If I ever get a success, I'll be the third person from Iowa to get a 6BLD success (and possibly youngest ever to do it (I'm 13), but I'm not sure).

Memo:


Spoiler



JA WR KE NG SZ OL HB P 
UA MI QB RF SG JN DT KO VL HW PZ
AJ FC GR KM UD VH SW PL Z
AK ND LU OQ WP RE TZ H
SA EN VZ RH PL IC KT GD BQ MW FJ OM
ML RQ WE IN FZ BT JG HC KS WV PV AO A
ZT KO BZ OI C

127 targets total


----------



## Berd (Aug 14, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Following the pattern, I'm guessing a 10x10 would be 12o + 4x + 4w + .5c = 20.5 rooms, so still less than a 2-7 relay. And an 11x11 would be 12o + 4x + 4w + 4t + .5e + .5c = 25 rooms.



Do I sense another try at 10BLD Roman?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 14, 2014)

Berd said:


> Do I sense another try at 10BLD Roman?



Lol


----------



## Berd (Aug 14, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Lol



Stupid question or....


----------



## ollicubes (Aug 14, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Missed 3BLD NR by 0.26s at Euros... :/
> Scramble was also quite easy so should have been quite a bit faster...



Reaction was fun ^.^


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 14, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> Reaction was fun ^.^



Yeah  I will upload that because it was sub40 afterall. A soon as I get the video from my friend


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 15, 2014)

21/23 1:02:30.29+[36:40.30]

Memo was quite slow. 21/21 seems more doable now anyway.


----------



## qaz (Aug 15, 2014)

5BLD 10:17.52 DNF by 3 edges

pretty sure my last success was at nats


----------



## thatkid (Aug 16, 2014)

Ausnats - all these attempts done in one sitting in about 80 minutes

5BLD 1 - 3 edges 19:46
5BLD 2 - 4X 2 midges ~19
4BLD 1 - bunch of wings sup10
3BLD 1 - 4 flipped edges
3BLD 2 - success 2:21
3BLD 3 - messed up
4BLD 2 - messed up 7:03


----------



## Roman (Aug 16, 2014)

Another 2-7 relay attempt. Time: 1h 35m [1h 02m]. 
2 centers on 6x6 and a lot of pieces at 7x7. I was very sleepy though... I don't know what went wrong. Probably I will do a few more attempts till the end of the summer.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 17, 2014)

Second attempt at 6BLD - DNF 45:01.51 [18:45]
Memo was slower than first attempt, I had to re-memo inner x-centers because of a mistake. This was WAY closer than my first attempt, and it ended up being off by 10 left obliques, 8 right obliques, 10 outer x-centers and 6 outer wings. I'm surprised that all inner x-centers and inner wings were solved, because I always worry about missing inner layers. I guess being extra careful of inner layers helped. I also solved corners before everything else (as opposed to at the very end) because I noticed after memorizing them that they were all 3-cycles I could do. The scramble I used was from last week's Weekly Competition.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 17, 2014)

Roman said:


> Another 2-7 relay attempt. Time: 1h 35m [1h 02m].
> 2 centers on 6x6 and a lot of pieces at 7x7. I was very sleepy though... I don't know what went wrong. Probably I will do a few more attempts till the end of the summer.
> http://cs617725.vk.me/v617725313/17f13/pu27KlTEm3w.jpg


I have a feeling you'll be the first to get a 2-7BLD success. No one else has right?

Today:
17/21 MBLD
4:50 4BLD by 3 centers


----------



## Roman (Aug 17, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> I have a feeling you'll be the first to get a 2-7BLD success. No one else has right?



Brandon Mikel has an attempt off by a threecycle on 7x7 and Mike Hughey also got very close to it (like two wings on 6x6 or so).


----------



## thatkid (Aug 17, 2014)

6/11 48:55 at ausnats

time was good, accuracy not that much


----------



## Hari (Aug 18, 2014)

Official 4/10 multi in 58.xx skipped the very first room in my memo while exec and realized it when I had just 4 cubes left and 3 rooms.. Was too tired to backtrack my memo, so skipped the 4th cube from the end and did the last 3 correct along with the very first one. All others off by a room


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 21, 2014)

185. DNF(3:26.101)[1:51.368 - unsure] U2 R U2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B' L2 F U L' D F2 L R' B 
186. DNF(2:57.128)[1:29.695 - 4 twists and 2 flips] D B2 L2 D2 U F2 D F2 R2 F2 U' L R2 B D' U2 L F2 R2 B' R' 
187. DNF(3:18.901)[1:48.859 - 2e] F' U2 F' U2 F D2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 R D' F2 U' B2 R B' L2 U2 R' 
188. DNF(2:03.325)[1:14.071 - executed wrong last target] D L2 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D2 B' R' B F D L2 U R2 D' 
189. DNF(2:31.986)[1:25.375 - slipped on last target] D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D2 L' U L2 R2 B D B2 F2 
190. DNF(3:12.024)[1:39.151 - forgot corner parity] U2 R B2 U' B2 D' B R L F' D2 R B2 R' F2 R' D2 B2 R' B2 
191. DNF(3:11.235)[1:20.837 - missed that I had parity somehow] U2 F L2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 F D' L' U F R' B L2 D' B2 L2 
192. DNF(2:48.184)[1:20.608 - idk] R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 R D2 B' L' U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' 
193. DNF(4:48.396)[1:38.163 - 2c] F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L' U' F' D2 R D' L' B' L2 F2 
194. DNF(3:23.486)[1:44.546 - idk] B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B D U2 B L2 B2 R2 D B R' 
195. DNF(3:59.101)[2:00.688 - 3c] B2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U R' D2 U' F' D L' B' R U B2 F' 
196. DNF(3:05.098)[1:53.701 - 2c] F L' F R2 D' L B' D R B' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U 
197. DNF(3:01.765)[1:49.408 - forgot corners] B L2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 U B2 R' U2 F' U2 F L R2 U2 
198. 3:00.961[1:47.351] B2 D F2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F D' R B' L2 U' L' B2 U L' F R' 

Prior to this I was at ~80% success rate.


----------



## TDM (Aug 22, 2014)

4. DNF D2 B2 D B2 L2 U R2 D L2 D2 U2 R' B U' R' B' U F2 U2 R2 B'

Such an easy scramble, really fast memo... but I forgot the last target, which was BU. I forgot the last letter pair, but I could remember it started with F... I think I remembered 'FaR', but nothing to do with anything being far away from anything - I could have just done fire, which would have been much easier...

It was actually going to be a success as well, and as my success rate is 10-15%, that just makes it even more irritating.

8. DNF R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R' U2 R L' D R' U F L D U'
another easy scramble... I failed on the second corner target. Did it about three times, undoing it each time, trying to remember whether it was DucK, DuCk or DUck. I eventually remembered it was DUck, and then undid the setup wrong :fp


----------



## mande (Aug 22, 2014)

DNF(51.61)[21.53], DNF(1:16.22)[33.44], DNF(1:21.03)[30.03], DNF(1:28.48)[21.49], DNF(1:08.46)[29.11], DNF(58.17)[23.63], 1:34.22[41.35], DNF(1:27.74)[45.46], DNF(1:15.00)[21.07], DNF(52.10)[18.07], DNF(1:37.17)[38.20], DNF(1:29.55)[43.97], DNF(1:31.56)[33.38], 1:11.62[32.61], DNF(2:43.83)[1:03.28], 1:41.15[56.36], DNF(1:20.24)[29.42], DNF(1:12.93)[25.51], DNF(1:54.72)[42.16], 1:19.72[32.45]

4/20

Figured I should get down to practicing freestyling corners. The switch from 3OP is tough


----------



## qaz (Aug 23, 2014)

dnfed 5BLD, scrambles all sucked though
also 4:55 4BLD DNF by 3 wings, did get a 5:52 success


----------



## Cale S (Aug 24, 2014)

6BLD DNF - 39:00.15 [17:29] off by 19 centers and 4 wings
Fourth attempt ever, done for the weekly competition. Three minutes faster than my success, and memo two minutes faster than my success.

Also, I've DNFed every BLD event in the weekly competition so far, all that's left that I can do is 2BLD (need to fix 2x2) and multi BLD.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 27, 2014)

If it wasn't for shooting to the wrong target at 3:23, I'd have won my first gold medal and also got into top 100


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 27, 2014)

Almost had a 2/2 MBLD. 

But, I was off by three corners.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 27, 2014)

Again, I nearly had a 2/2 MBLD.

Only two twisted corners this time.


----------



## qaz (Aug 27, 2014)

3:46.58 4BLD DNF by 2 wings


----------



## ichcubegerne (Aug 27, 2014)

Did a little bit blind last Week and had a safe and fast solve. Forgot a Move at last setup and only done the second move. DNFed with 3 Moves to solved state -.-


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Aug 28, 2014)

Did my fourth attempt at 4BLD today...
during wing execution I did a r2 l' without realizing, but after all the pieces in the l slice were solved, resulting in the whole cube being off by a 180 degree rotation of the U center (from OP corners) and a l


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 30, 2014)

20/22 56:34.95[29:59.12]

I do like the speed though. Off by a 3-cycle, and 2 twisted corners. 
The twisted corner was because I memo'd the wrong way to twist.


----------



## Hari (Aug 31, 2014)

DNF(33.81)	U' B2 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D L' D' F R2 D U' R L2 F L' -Forgot to flip the edge x( would have been PB by a few seconds..


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 31, 2014)

Hari said:


> DNF(33.81)	U' B2 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D L' D' F R2 D U' R L2 F L' -Forgot to flip the edge x( would have been PB by a few seconds..


Aw, really nice anyway. Although if you actually flipped the edge wouldn't it have been quite close to your PB?


----------



## Cale S (Sep 1, 2014)

5BLD DNF - 11:52.53 off by 3 corners
memo was around 4:15
first scramble of weekly competition

5BLD DNF - 9:36.21 off by 4 corners, 4 midges, 8 wings
memo was 3:30
third scramble of weekly competition

Will I ever get a decent 5BLD success?


----------



## Mikel (Sep 1, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD DNF - 11:52.53 off by 3 corners
> memo was around 4:15
> first scramble of weekly competition
> 
> ...



Maybe you will get one in competition, eh?


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 1, 2014)

Spoiler: Video


----------



## Hari (Sep 1, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Aw, really nice anyway. Although if you actually flipped the edge wouldn't it have been quite close to your PB?


Yeah, now that I actually take that into consideration, it would have been PB by maybe a fraction of a second  it may have not as well if I had locked up hard as I usually do..


----------



## Cale S (Sep 2, 2014)

6BLD DNF - 40:49.86 [15:15]
Done for the weekly competition, ended up looking completely scrambled except for a few lines of solved pieces
Center memorization was around 7 minutes, but I ended up finding a memo mistake during review
Messed up during execution because of mixing up right/left obliques, as well as forgetting setup moves. Next time I'll remember to be extra careful on obliques.


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 2, 2014)

3BLD DNF in 3:15, with a 2:15 memo. First solve of the new weekly comp and it was a ridiculously easy scramble. Off by two corners and it would have been PB by over a minute. Only six targets for the corners and I still managed to forget about the last two somehow, even though I do corners first...


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 4, 2014)

DNF(3:25.92) F2 L' U' L2 F L' D2 R2 U R' B2 L2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2

Meh, would have been PB had I not mess up that last edge.


----------



## Hari (Sep 7, 2014)

DNF(29.97) L2 D R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B U B' U' R F' R2 D' U2 
Forgot to memo the twisted corner :/ wouldn't have been sub 30 if success but PB nonetheless if right.


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 8, 2014)

4x4 multi blind
1/2 in 36 minutes

Tried this for the first time so did really safe. One cube was off by 4 centers and 4 wings


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 13, 2014)

8BLD vbj but a really nice time I must say that!
http://youtu.be/JEvtsDid2NE


----------



## Cale S (Sep 15, 2014)

3BLD DNF - 33.98 off by 3 edges
third scramble of weekly comp

6BLD DNF - 31:47.79 [13:13]
from the weekly comp
off by 10 left obliques, 6 right obliques, 11 inner x-centers, 7 outer x-centers, 4 inner wings, and 4 outer wings
That sounds like a lot, but 72.37% of the cube is solved


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 16, 2014)

So I'm pretty bad at BLD now...

DNF(38.098), DNF(1:01.639), DNF(51.794), 43.745, DNF(1:01.873), 1:26.129, DNF(38.243), DNF(1:06.607), DNF(1:29.506), DNF(56.884), 1:13.843, DNF(3:24.848)

Haven't practiced in ages.

I think a lot of the DNFs were due to faulty setup moves because they were off by a looottt. I'm pretty sure I only did one move wrong in the second 38. The last one was the only ragequit. I forgot my corner memo.

I'm thinking of practicing BLD again.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 18, 2014)

trying multi... 3 edges off on one cube ugh

1/2

1. 5:30.63 
1) D' F2 R' B' R' D2 F2 L' U R F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 
2) U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 R' D' R U2 F D2 F R' D' B' R


----------



## Hari (Sep 19, 2014)

10/13 multi in 59:55. first try over 9 cubes actually. Need to work on memo as I had to rush exec to fall under the hour.

Edit: Another try today and same result. 2 cubes off by a lot thanks to some mess up in the M slice. 1 off by 2 flipped edges. Only solace being the time was almost 4 minutes faster.


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 20, 2014)

9/13 MBLD 56:xy

quite ****** accuracy but the positive thing is that I was able to fit 13 cubes in an hour.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 21, 2014)

6BLD DNF - 32:13.60 [15:15]
done for the weekly comp
off by 4 right obliques, 2 inner x-centers, 3 outer x-centers, 8 inner wings, 7 outer wings, and 6 corners (2 corners if you do an R'), so 30 pieces total
Solved pieces = 122/152 = 80.26%


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 21, 2014)

9/13 Multi BLD in 48:07.16

Really happy about the time, but not really about the accuracy, especially since I messed up the first cube


----------



## Cale S (Sep 22, 2014)

7BLD DNF - 1:06:17.61 [31:37]
First attempt ever at 7x7 blindfolded, done for the weekly competition
The fixed centers aren't on the faces they should be, so I definitely missed some layers. It might be easier to miss layers because I use the Shengshou mini. There are also two lines of red centers on the orange face and one line of orange centers on the red face. Also some similar blocks of centers on the green and blue faces.

If you imagine the fixed centers are all moved 90 degrees clockwise on the z axis, the pieces it was off by are 11 left obliques, 11 right obliques, 8 inner x-centers, 11 inner 
+-centers, 8 outer x-centers, 15 outer +-centers, 4 inner wings, 4 outer wings, and 6 midges. All the corners were solved. Total that makes 78 pieces, so the percentage of solved pieces was around 60%.



Spoiler: memo



JA UF MH KW QD NR ZL PT (16lo)
AQ MB NU DE IO ZJ PG RL HS H (19ro)
AN CE IO DV JQ KP RW LS JT HT (20ix)
AN UQ EO IV FP BW RL SG ZT HL (20i+)
ME AN FI UG QP VH WS CL TJ ZR (20ox)
UE QI MV NA PF RW JZ KD SL T (19o+)
LM CK AP JF ZB GS EH OR WD QV IN Q (23iw)
DJ TV WP AE CQ OL RG HS IF WZ MB NZ (24ow)
AC SN OG HW BD T (11m)
JI ZU WQ O (7c)

total number of targets = 179


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 23, 2014)

My first Multi-BLD attempt 0/2

19:02.01[13:51.76]

First cube was off by 3 corners, which was 2 letters, which I memorized but it didn't come to mind. The 2nd cube was off by 6 edges, and all of the corners was wrong, I don't know what the hell happened there. I was feeling really confident with this. I memorized 40 cards in 8:58, too, so I guess that's why. Although I did a lot of reviewing, since this memo was 13 minutes.



Spoiler: Memo



First cube:

Edges: Apple Father - Apple Banana - Noodles Pole - Doughnut Heart - Maskow Music - Graveyard Elephant (Orient RD)
(Actual letters: AF-AB-NI-OL-PJ-XE)

Corners: Banana Cat - Heart House - Maskow Fancy
(Actual letters: BC-LH-JQ)

Second cube:

Edges: Music Elephant - Graveyard Snake - Mother Apple - Ball Slide - Half Pipe Riley (My dog) - Arrow Ball
(Actual letters: PE-XS-KA-OG-UR-VO)

Corners: Monkey Arrow - Ball Half pipe - Table Banana - Snake Father
(Actual letters: MV-OU-TB-SF)





Spoiler: Scrambles



1. R2 B2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D L' B2 F' L2 U R' B R F' Rw Uw'
2. D2 L2 F2 L' R2 B2 D2 U2 R D2 F' D2 F D' U2 F' L2 B D L2 Fw Uw


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 23, 2014)

4BLD DNF:
*09:58.08*

Rw' U' R' Fw' L' U2 Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw2 R' B U R Uw2 B2 R2 Uw L2 U' Fw Uw' Rw' Fw2 L' U2 Rw' Uw2 L2 D F' U Rw Fw' L' B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F' 

Off by two centers. I forgot to do a setup move on the very first comm >.<

I've been doing a 4BLD attempt every night since Monday though, so I'll probably get a few successes sooner or later.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 26, 2014)

6BLD DNF - 35:47.92 [18:50]
off by an A perm and 3 left obliques
completely failed memo and took 5 minutes to memorize left obliques
scramble from the weekly competition

At least the execution felt fast, and this is the closest non-success I've had so far.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 26, 2014)

12/21 in 52:58 for the weekly comp

Worst multi attempt in a very long time.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 28, 2014)

5BLD DNF - 9:16.07 [3:00]
off by 4 +-centers, 4 corners, 4 midges, and 8 wings, first scramble of weekly competition

5BLD DNF - 10:13.92 
off by 3 +-centers, 3 corners, and 2 wings, second scramble of weekly competition

5/7 in 18:30.33 [8:30]
first attempt at 7 cubes, didn't review at the end and forgot lots of things


----------



## Cale S (Sep 29, 2014)

7BLD DNF - 1:05:50.10 [25:25]
second attempt ever, done for the weekly competition. I accidentally executed inner +-center memo on inner x-centers and didn't realize it until I had started to do inner x-centers, so I had to undo and redo around 40 extra targets. It ended up being off by 8 left obliques, 8 right obliques, 3 inner +-centers, 11 inner x-centers, 4 outer +-centers, 8 outer x-centers, 4 inner wings, and 4 outer wings. 
Number of solved pieces = 162/212 = 76.4%
result

3BLD DNF - 34.79 L2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B' R' D B' U R2 U2 L' B F R
messed up execution


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 29, 2014)

first try with 19 cubes.

17/19 were solved but the time was 1:00:48.xx

so that's one extra cube not solved so real result was 16/19 and I couldn't do it in 1 hour...

Need to get my memo just a little bit faster before the comp so I can attempt 19 cubes there...


----------



## Maxh (Sep 29, 2014)

7: 57 3bld 
Would he my first sucsess, But i forgot to Do my Parity.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 29, 2014)

Maxh said:


> 7: 57 3bld
> Would he my first sucsess, But i forgot to Do my Parity.



 Keep trying!


----------



## ollicubes (Sep 29, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> first try with 19 cubes.
> 
> 17/19 were solved but the time was 1:00:48.xx
> 
> ...




What was memo time?


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 29, 2014)

ollicubes said:


> What was memo time?



41:xx


----------



## G2013 (Sep 29, 2014)

0/2 3MBLD

On the first one: Visual for corners made me fail, I left 2 unoriented but in their place.
On the second one: The same thing for corners, left 2 unoriented, and the last targets of edges were R J R (or something) but I memorized it visually and I executed R P R... 2 edges left unoriented!

But it was close

Memo time: something like 10 minutes
Execution: like 5 minutes.

My fifth 2 cubes attemp...


----------



## Sessinator (Oct 1, 2014)

oops

DNF (27.43) R2 B2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 F U2 B2 D L' U B F U' L' R B 

Off by 2 flipped edges.

On the bright side, I had a 29.27 success the solve right before.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have started doing one BLD solve every single day of october. Haven't gotten a success yet.. I normally get about 1/3


----------



## Cale S (Oct 13, 2014)

6BLD DNF - 25:26.37 [9:09]

It looks like I forgot to undo a slice move or something but still really close, and time was really good (especially memo).


Spoiler: result



I had the solve on video, but for some reason my camera won't upload it. I did manage to upload a video of the result though:
http://youtu.be/wz5RkNkxrnY


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 13, 2014)

Whyyyyyyyyy



Spoiler



0.06 slower than PB. Counting 1:40 on the last solve uugggghhhh.
Average of 12: 1:06.84
1. (57.63[15.75]) 
2. 1:01.75[13.57] 
3. 59.07[14.80] 
4. 58.30[16.64] U R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U F D' U2 R2 D R D B' R2 U 
5. 1:01.12[20.27] R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R F2 U L2 B2 U F' D' R' F2 
6. 1:08.55[22.36] U2 F2 L F2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 R F' U' R' F2 R2 D' L' B' R U' 
7. 1:03.61[20.70] D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F2 D' U' L' D2 R F R2 F D2 
8. (DNF(1:31.64)[28.55]) D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 F' L' B R D2 R2 U B' L2 U2 
9. 1:05.42[19.75] R F' U2 L U D' R2 U2 R2 B D F2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' 
10. 59.52[16.66] U' L' D R B L U2 F2 D' R B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 
11. 1:10.54[20.16] B2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 F' L2 D2 R' B2 D2 U' L' U' 
12. 1:40.55[29.72] U2 L2 B2 L F2 R' D2 B2 R D2 R2 U' B D' F2 L' F R' U2 R U



Also got a 50.39, missing PB single by 0.09. Also 59.50 ao5, missing PB by 0.12.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 17, 2014)

2:39.08 4BLD DNF, 4 corners lel


----------



## Puggins (Oct 17, 2014)

I just did my first 3 cube attempt.
1/3 in 22:51
I was expecting around 27 minutes because the time felt like it was going so fast.
Here's pictures of the cubes:
By the way my solving orientation is White on the top Green on the front.



Edit: Also earlier today I did a 2 cube multi. 1/2 in 14:53.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 18, 2014)

21/23 58:25.62[31:47.72] (weekly comp)
4e/4c, 2 twisted corners

The good news though is that I can fit 23 cubes into an hour. Just need to be a little more accurate and a litte faster.


----------



## Puggins (Oct 18, 2014)

1/2 in 9:19.
Memo was about 6:20.
2 Flipped edges.


----------



## Cale S (Oct 18, 2014)

7BLD DNF - 43:26.09 [17:17]
centers aren't correct, so I probably missed layers
I double-checked memo for every piece type, so I'm pretty sure memo was correct.
less than a minute slower than my only 6BLD success


----------



## Puggins (Oct 18, 2014)

1/3 In 21:10.
Memorization was about 15 minutes.
I had trouble with the first cube anyway. I didn't expect to get that one correct anyway.
Cube 1: Execution Error
Cube 2: Flipped Edges
Cube 3: Solved.

Edit: 3:28.63 single DNF. 2 Corners 2 Edges

Edit 2(I don't want to double post): 0/2 9:16.47
Cube 1: Execution Error
Cube 2: Cycle of edges


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 21, 2014)

1st 3BLD Attempt. I was off by 4 edges, because I executed N instead of T.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 22, 2014)

2nd Attempt DNF
3rd Attempt DNF. Maybe I should use corners first.


----------



## Hari (Oct 23, 2014)

13/15 multi in 53:54. PB for points but I thought I'd get all of them. Memo still needs work as it was around 43:xx. Good exec time for me though


----------



## mns112 (Oct 23, 2014)

3 official DNFs


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 23, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> 2nd Attempt DNF
> 3rd Attempt DNF. Maybe I should use corners first.



Don't expect to get your first success within 3 attempts. It took me ~16 attempts. But really - If you want to do corners first then that's no problem, just do whatever you find easier to memorize or solve.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 24, 2014)

I think, having the first Success depends on luck and time^^
I had my first success at my second attempt, because I had a memo time of about 15 minutes 
So this was really slow an safe^^
On the other side there was a little bit luck.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 28, 2014)

21/23 56:57.38[27:17.68]

2x 2 twisted corners

Memo time = great
Solve time = bad

I had to brute-force the first letter-pair of one cube which took a few minutes. I also made lots of silly mistakes near the end.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 10, 2014)

I tried my first 30 cubes MBLD. After i solved cube 21, i realized, that i picked up the wrong cube after cube 10. So i had to stop.
First 10 cubes were perfect. I think the worst thing is, that you memorize all those cubes and you are so curious what the result (time/points) will be and THEN..you dont know it -.-

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Iggy (Nov 10, 2014)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I tried my first 30 cubes MBLD. After i solved cube 21, i realized, that i picked up the wrong cube after cube 10. So i had to stop.
> First 10 cubes were perfect. I think the worst thing is, that you memorize all those cubes and you are so curious what the result (time/points) will be and THEN..you dont know it -.-
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



Wow that's unfortunate  how long did the attempt take?


----------



## Altha (Nov 10, 2014)

I ended up triple-DNFing 3BLD at Melbourne Cube Day. On the 1st and 3rd solves, I forgot to check that the amount of targets on the edges and corners were both even/odd and I ended up having one even and the other odd on both cubes (probably meaning I missed on a cycle or something). Both of the screw-ups also happened only on the M-slice which was pretty odd. As for the 2nd solve, I accidentally mistook a white/orange edge for a yellow/orange edge and since it was my first target, it meant that I wasted a whole minute of memo time, and I ended up just calling it a DNF before I even began the execution...which I kinda regretted as even if I ended up finishing that solve in ~4 minutes, I probably would've still had enough time to finish my 3rd solve (which I messed up anyway) under the 10 minute total time limit


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Nov 10, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Wow that's unfortunate  how long did the attempt take?



All in all it would have been about 68-69 minutes.
It will be sub1 hour in the near future, because it was my first try on 30 cubes.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## QPowerPrime (Nov 10, 2014)

Just attempted 3x3x4 blind solve. Messed up the last parity algorithm. I did U*4'* instead of a U2. Attempt number 47458 now.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 18, 2014)

Last night I did very first 4MBLD attempt.

1/4 30:48.56[20:20.89]. Not very good. However: Considering it only took me 4 attempts to get 3/3, I don't think it will take me that long.

1st Cube: Execution Mistake (Very Close)
2nd Cube: Missed Flip Edge (I've learned my lesson about this now, I'm check every cube for flipped edges from now on haha)
3rd Cube: Execution Mistake
4th Cube: Solved

I don't know why I have so many execution mistakes. I should reconstruct my solve and see were I go wrong.

I also change my memo system.

3 Cubes: Memo 1, Review 1, Memo 2, Review 1-2, Memo 3, Review 1-3. Solve 3,2,1.
4 Cubes: Memo 1, Review 1, Memo 2, Review 1-2, Memo 3, Review 3, Memo 4, Review 1-4. Solve 4,3,2,1.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 19, 2014)

6BLD DNF - 19:49.88 [7:55] off by 3 left obliques and 3 corners, done for the weekly comp
sub-20 is in reach, will try again tomorrow


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 23, 2014)

I just _had_ to get a horrible 12th solve and miss PB by 0.23 seconds

Average of 12: 1:07.01


Spoiler



1. 59.60[19.57] D F2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D B D U F L2 F2 L D' B2 U2 
2. (52.17[16.54]) F' L D R L U B' U2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 B2 L' F2 L U2 R B2 
3. 1:08.32[21.58] L2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F' U' F' L' D F2 D2 L2 B2 F' R' 
4. 59.80[20.61] F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D U R2 D' F2 R B2 D L2 B U' R' D2 F 
5. 1:05.67[18.96] L2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 L2 R D' F' U R B D' F2 R' F2 U2 F' 
6. 1:11.42[27.69] D L2 F' B' U2 R D2 L2 B' L2 D B2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D2 
7. 1:02.12[17.80] F' D' R2 U' F2 B' U D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 R B2 D2 L F2 D2 F2 
8. (DNF(1:16.00)[25.58]) L F B2 U' L' F' L' B' U D' B2 U2 R B2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 
9. 53.10[15.06] U' F2 L2 D F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D B R D F2 D' U R' D' L' B' 
10. 1:15.97[30.65] L B2 U2 F2 D L2 U F' R' U' F2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 F2 
11. 1:06.11[22.29] U R2 D U L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 B' L' U' F L2 F D2 R F' 
12. 1:28.03[20.63] U2 L2 D L D' R' D' L' F' U' B D2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B2 R2



Also I DNF'd the next one because memo was too slow.


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 25, 2014)

10:10.xy 5BLD DNF by 3 midges... Executed S instead of C :/

Also I had at least 30 second pause during midges (which I do last)...

Good thing is that I had my first sub-4 memo and that the new aochuang is *******ing AMAZING. At least compared to my old unmodded SS


----------



## Cale S (Nov 26, 2014)

7BLD DNF - 37:18.82 [14:14]
I just want a success already 

I think I need to work on turning the middle layers accurately


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm so frustrated right now.

I've done over 10 attempts with 4 cubes. Only 4 2/4's and 1 3/4's.

This attempt should have been 3/4 but I completely screwed it:

1 cube: Twisted corner (Only 1)
1 cube: Did 1 wrong move
1 cube: Missed unsolved corners in a new cycle.
1 cube: Solved

It's really annoying when you try something over and over again and you feel like you're not going any were with it.

Time to watch Maskow's MBLD video to get me motivated again


----------



## tseitsei (Nov 30, 2014)

21 cubes is hard 

I think it is right at the limit for my capabilities right now... 

I have done a few attempts now:
1st attempt: 15/21 1:01:26 bad accuracy. don't know why. probably just mostly execution mistakes...
2nd attempt: 18/21 in 1:00:24 so 17/21 in an hour.
3rd attempt: 16/21 in 59:03 forgot memo on few cubes because I was trying to go faster...
4th attempt: 19/21 in 1:04:00 which was 18/21 in an hour. I had 18 cubes @ 59:34 and the 7th cube I tried to solve was put to side because I couldn't remember it right away and knew I couldn't waste time on that. After doing all the rest of the cubes I came back to that and it took me over 4mins to remember that memo but I finally recalled it correctly...

I would say 21/21 is possible but really really unlikely with my current skills...


----------



## Mark Skelton (Dec 3, 2014)

So, I did a successful 4BLD about a month ago but it wasn't really a 4BLD because I wrote down my memo (I was still learning). So now I wanted to try again. Memo was somewhat slow, but recall was stellar. I slowly executed (I wasn't timing myself) and finished the cube with high hopes. But when I lifted the blindfold I had 3 wings out of place. Oh, well maybe next time!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 3, 2014)

I've been learning to do Megaminx bld. Memo was no problem in principle, I just
reused my Multi memo path and used a whole letter pair for each P / A / O.

The commutatotors for corners were easy, but it took a while to understand the
edge comms. Thanks Matthew . Then I had to rethink the handling for buffer
pieces orientation, it also took a while. But now I think this is doable (for me)

First try (3 Dec), 13E and 10C off. Time 1:10.00, memo 40:55, it was real hard memo (I think)
because of five edge and four corner cycles and also both flipped and twisted single
pieces. I spent more than ten minutes just checking that I had all the pieces in memo.
(I am not used to look for that many pieces all over, even with 7x7 bld you never have
more than 24 places to look). The counting for big bld does not apply .

Edit: One attempt each on the following two days (4&5 Dec), both bad (1:01:02 and 1:01:15)  
I will not give up yet.
Edit 2: 6 Dec another bad one. Memo took over an hour because I had thought wrongly about where
the slave buffer piece would end up, I thought it was twisted and rememoed and rememoed but 
came to the same ending every time. Total time 1:22:55, solving time ca 21 minutes.
Edit 3: 7 Dec. Some sort of progress. 22 edges and 10 corners solved, did not lose orientation. 59:14.
Edit 4: 8 Dec. 50:11 / 27:30 but totally messed up.
Edit 5: 10 Dec. Tenth attempt. Scrambled, lost ori. Times getting better 39:30 / 18:55. 
Best so far is 25E+12C.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 3, 2014)

dnf by two edges. Would have crushed my current PB of 1:14. 

DNF(1:05.47) L2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R D R F2 L B R2 B2 F2 U'

1000th post btw coooooool


----------



## Ollie (Dec 3, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> signaturel



ew


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 4, 2014)

6x6 blindfolded 3rd ever attempt- dnf by just 2 swapped x centers  exec was 31 min and memo wasnt timed.
my first attempt was many months ago and hardly anything was solved. 2nd was a couple of weeks ago and about 60 % was solved. 3rd attempt over 98 % is solved. hopefully i get a success soon


----------



## Ollie (Dec 10, 2014)

11:17.05[6:xx] 5BLD, more scrambled than when I started. Maybe just stick to 4BLD?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Maybe just stick to 4BLD?


nooo, you still have 5BLD UWR


----------



## Iggy (Dec 10, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 11:17.05[6:xx] 5BLD, more scrambled than when I started. Maybe just stick to 4BLD?



 what happened?


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 11, 2014)

I've just started learning BLD. I've been practising my corners with 2BLD, and I've tried almost 20 times now without a single success. The reason is I'm too lazy to find out how to really memorise the cubes. I can perform my setup moves, algs, and un-setup moves perfectly and have a pretty strong memorisation system, so the last thing I need to do now is to find out the real way of memorising corners, rather than trying to learn 2BLD by trial and error.

Ugh, so frustrating, 20 times without a single success...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 12, 2014)

Very close miss on Mega bld. On both edges and corners I erred
the handling on the last slave-buffer piece and shot from wrong
buffer. So a 3-cycle edges and a 3-cycle corners off. 45:00 / 23:39.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 12, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Very close miss on Mega bld. On both edges and corners I erred
> the handling on the last slave-buffer piece and shot from wrong
> buffer. So a 3-cycle edges and a 3-cycle corners off. 45:00 / 23:39.





You'll get it next time!


----------



## G2013 (Dec 12, 2014)

My (approximately) 30th or 20th attemp (really, I've lost the count xD) on 2 cubes MBLD...
1/2 again... Forgot parity.
My best so far have been this one, and other that I mismemorized (I'm not sure if that word exists) 2 edges and they ended up flipped.
But I'm getting really close.

I think that I can do even 4/4, but I don't want to try until I get 2/2...

How much will it take??


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 12, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Very close miss on Mega bld. On both edges and corners I erred
> the handling on the last slave-buffer piece and shot from wrong
> buffer. So a 3-cycle edges and a 3-cycle corners off. 45:00 / 23:39.


Damn that was close!

Good luck with getting it in the future 

Last year I planned to learn megaminx BLD but the execution is too insane for me. Memo is about as hard/much info as in 5BLD tough so that's not a problem but execution is totally impossible


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Very close miss on Mega bld. On both edges and corners I erred
> the handling on the last slave-buffer piece and shot from wrong
> buffer. So a 3-cycle edges and a 3-cycle corners off. 45:00 / 23:39.



Soon! Very soon!


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 12, 2014)

Blllleh 5/10 multi, 3 cubes off by two edges, 1 by 3 corners, and the last one a hot mess. Oh well, shall try again tomorrow


----------



## Cale S (Dec 13, 2014)

from a while ago: 5BLD DNF - 7:36.41 [2:25]

from last night: 1:25:26.85 [55:00] megaminx BLD DNF
first time doing more than 2 targets, so memo took a while, execution wasn't as bad though. I think my memo was correct, but during execution I made a few mistakes because it was past midnight and I was tired. The result wasn't even close to solved, but there are a lot of solved edges and a few blocks one move away from being solved. I'll try it again later today, and I'll film as much execution as I can (my camera stops at 20 minutes).


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 13, 2014)

I should probably post here also: 3xDNF on 5bld @ vantaa open :/


----------



## moralsh (Dec 14, 2014)

First official 4BLD attempt, DNF but close, off by 2 centers (swapped two of the last targets) and 3 wings (forgot to execute the second to last pair). All the other BLD events disaster, a handful of DNFs

Next comp, please!


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 14, 2014)

I've only ever attempted 3BLD twice. The first time I only had 4 edges out of place, and the second time my cube was a bit more messed up. I filmed the second DNF and I hope to catch my first successful 3BLD on video. Trying again tonight!


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 14, 2014)

Well yeah... I suck. Badly. 15/21 official mbld. ****ing ****


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 14, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Well yeah... I suck. Badly. 15/21 official mbld. ****ing ****


Better luck next time. But hey, my last official mbld was 11/23 so I think you did pretty good.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 15, 2014)

2:34.57 U' F2 B2 u U' D F' D r' D u2 R B L' R2 B' r' B' u2 f' U2 L' D B2 R' F r2 f2 F2 U' f L D r' D U2 F2 R F' R 

Off by some random execution mistake. Easy scramble


----------



## Berd (Dec 15, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Well yeah... I suck. Badly. 15/21 official mbld. ****ing ****


Bro... I'm going for 5 at my first comp on Sunday... [emoji16]


----------



## SoySauS (Dec 15, 2014)

Another failure lol. I'm really new to BLD and I've only had 1 success. I keep getting close ones though. 

I just had one where literally every edge was wrong except 1, and all the edges that were wrong had 1 face right (like one of the stickers matched the face it was on). 

I'm getting there.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 15, 2014)

SoySauS said:


> Another failure lol. I'm really new to BLD and I've only had 1 success. I keep getting close ones though.
> 
> I just had one where literally every edge was wrong except 1, and all the edges that were wrong had 1 face right (like one of the stickers matched the face it was on).
> 
> I'm getting there.



I know how you feel...I haven't had a successful 3BLD solve yet, but, like you, I'm getting close! (One day I'm going to be the next Maskow...)


----------



## Ollie (Dec 17, 2014)

1:50.09 success and PB

camera ran out of memory after 12s

L' u' B F2 U L D U R2 f u' B' R2 r2 B F' u' F U' L' f2 L B' u B2 r2 u2 B2 L' U2 B u' R r f' U2 R F2 r' D - center skip as well. I might actually kill myself


----------



## Berd (Dec 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 1:50.09 success and PB
> 
> camera ran out of memory after 12s
> 
> L' u' B F2 U L D U R2 f u' B' R2 r2 B F' u' F U' L' f2 L B' u B2 r2 u2 B2 L' U2 B u' R r f' U2 R F2 r' D - center skip as well. I might actually kill myself



GJJJJJJJJJJ!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Dec 17, 2014)

My first official attempts at 4BLD and 5BLD DNF*6...


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 1:50.09 success and PB
> 
> camera ran out of memory after 12s
> 
> L' u' B F2 U L D U R2 f u' B' R2 r2 B F' u' F U' L' f2 L B' u B2 r2 u2 B2 L' U2 B u' R r f' U2 R F2 r' D - center skip as well. I might actually kill myself



This should be in the accomplishments thread. It's probably also UWR  quite an amazing time... Now go and do sub-2 officially


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 1:50.09 success and PB
> 
> camera ran out of memory after 12s



Both very impressive and very silly, GJ though.


----------



## CHJ (Dec 17, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> This should be in the accomplishments thread. It's probably also UWR  quite an amazing time... Now go and do sub-2 officially



UWR is 1:47 by kaijun


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> 1:50.09 success and PB
> 
> camera ran out of memory after 12s
> 
> L' u' B F2 U L D U R2 f u' B' R2 r2 B F' u' F U' L' f2 L B' u B2 r2 u2 B2 L' U2 B u' R r f' U2 R F2 r' D - center skip as well. I might actually kill myself



Nice, now gogo 1:51 mo3


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 17, 2014)

5/11 50:48.59 sooooo bad xD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 18, 2014)

25/28 1:09:08.28[37:58.71]

All off by twists or flips. I had a 2-minute recall pause on 1 cube, but at least I'm getting faster.


----------



## Username (Dec 18, 2014)

2/13 accuracy today, I keep forgetting corner memo trying to rush :/

E: 5min memo on 4BLD, mess up first algorithm fml i hate myself, now my brain is full of images so I can't try again today anymore


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 20, 2014)

3:32.xy 4bld dnf

I recalled two words in wrong order during wings and did ef vs when I should have done vs ef 

Memo was nice 1:22 and exec was fast also considering I had double parity which takes me about 10s to execute...

Damn how close that was... would have been pb


----------



## Username (Dec 20, 2014)

Messed up an Yperm

That cost me 1:05.04 ao5 on 3BLD which would've been PB

E: Nevermind

avg of 5: 1:05.19

Time List:
1. (1:00.23) F2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 F D R D2 B2 D' L' U R F' 
2. 1:00.55 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U R' B L' B2 R2 U B D2 B2 D2 
3. 1:13.21 R2 F2 D' B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R D B F' L R D' R F' 
4. (DNF(1:01.36)) U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F' U' B2 F' D2 L' D' R' B' 
5. 1:01.80 L2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 B D2 B U' F2 R F' D R' F' U2 R B'

the solve after was cool, 8/12 with easy cornermemo, and probably the biggest TPS I've ever had during a BLD solve


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have known old Pochmann corners for months and just done 2BLD solves every once in a while, being too lazy to learn M2. A couple days ago my winter break started and one of my goals was to learn 3BLD. I have been practicing M2 for a couple of days and just did my first full 3BLD attempt this morning. 11 minute memo and 3 minute execution. Off by 3 corners due to remembering memo wrong. I think this is still pretty good for a first attempt though. I am glad that I got edges perfect.


----------



## Feryll (Dec 23, 2014)

Dang, best 6BLD attempt I've had by a long shot. Even my best failures would've been about ten minutes slower.

Memo: 16:25
Execution: 12:45
Total: 29:10

I got too hasty at the very end and misread the odd corner parity. That's the first time something so simple has ruined a big BLD solve.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2014)

1. DNF(2:29.47) B' U B2 R2 L' D B' L' B' R2 Uw' D' R' B Rw' Uw' B2 F Uw' Rw2 D R2 L U L2 D' Uw2 R2 Rw2 B' R Uw' D L' R' F2 D' Rw2 F2 R2

Off by 3 corners -_- Would've been my 2nd sub 2:30


----------



## TDM (Dec 23, 2014)

My last 8 MBLD attempts, the first ones for over a year:

11:52.63, DNF(14:17.37), DNF(13:09.11), DNF(12:18.68), DNF(11:56.94), DNF(10:41.26), DNF(13:08.29), DNF(13:03.09)

First attempt was 2/3, all others were 1/3 or 0/3. I'm using less than half the time I have, so I know I should be trying more cubes, but my accuracy is so bad I don't think I should try 4 cubes yet.


----------



## rybaby (Dec 24, 2014)

Tried 4BLD for the first time since August and failed. Never had a success before.

Off by 7 edges and 8 centers. I really don't know what I did wrong...oh well.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 26, 2014)

5BLD DNF - 6:22.59 [2:25] off by 3x because I forgot to execute one word
also would have made a 7:28.87 mo3


----------



## Iggy (Dec 26, 2014)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD DNF - 6:22.59 [2:25] off by 3x because I forgot to execute one word
> also would have made a 7:28.87 mo3



 I think you're faster than me now


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 26, 2014)

3/11 in 51:whatever time. So bad rather pissed cause so many dumb mistakes that shouldnt have been made


----------



## Iggy (Dec 30, 2014)

Almost succeeded in getting an all official events relay, until I couldn't recall a letter pair during a 2-cube multiBLD attempt :'(


----------



## Berd (Dec 30, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Almost succeeded in getting an all official events relay, until I couldn't recall a letter pair during a 2-cube multiBLD attempt :'(


If you got 1/2 MBLD, that's a success?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 30, 2014)

Berd said:


> If you got 1/2 MBLD, that's a success?



According to the regulations this year, 1/2 MBLDs are considered DNFs :/


----------



## Berd (Dec 30, 2014)

Iggy said:


> According to the regulations this year, 1/2 MBLDs are considered DNFs :/


Odeer


----------



## STOCKY7 (Dec 30, 2014)

Berd said:


> If you got 1/2 MBLD, that's a success?



Nope, the regs have changed so that 1/2 is no longer a success. Otherwise people who can't do MBLD, but can do normal 3BLD, only bother doing 1 cube.
Tbh, not sure why this made them change it.. maybe it was seen as being a bit of a waste of time with people entering who can't actually MBLD at all.


----------



## Berd (Dec 30, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> Nope, the regs have changed so that 1/2 is no longer a success. Otherwise people who can't do MBLD, but can do normal 3BLD, only bother doing 1 cube.
> Tbh, not sure why this made them change it.. maybe it was seen as being a bit of a waste of time with people entering who can't actually MBLD at all.


So is a 3/6 a DNF too?


----------



## ttran9235 (Dec 30, 2014)

Berd said:


> So is a 3/6 a DNF too?



no 3/6 is still a success because you still solved more than one cube successfully, multiblind is havind solving more than one cube, you get it multi- meaning at least more than one


----------



## Berd (Dec 30, 2014)

ttran9235 said:


> no 3/6 is still a success because you still solved more than one cube successfully, multiblind is havind solving more than one cube, you get it multi- meaning at least more than one


Thanks bae [emoji8]


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 30, 2014)

Berd said:


> So is a 3/6 a DNF too?



No. That would be a successful 0 points  Only 0 points that is DNF is 1/2.

E: ninja'd


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2014)

It's interesting - I think that may mean that if going for an all events relay, it may now be preferable to go for 3 cubes multiBLD instead of 2. Your chance of a success would probably increase substantially for relatively little extra time (assuming a decent overall accuracy).


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh FML!

4BLD DNF(3:05.34)[1:20.45] by center 3-cycle... Did EV instead of VE... ****! 19 seconds faster than PB...


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Oh FML!
> 
> 4BLD DNF(3:05.34)[1:20.45] by center 3-cycle... Did EV instead of VE... ****! 19 seconds faster than PB...



ouch


----------



## Ollie (Dec 31, 2014)

Username said:


> ouch



Omg u suk

Sub-3 club please, before the New Year


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 31, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Omg u suk
> 
> Sub-3 club please, before the New Year



Nah. I'm saving my first sub-3 for my next comp, so you'll have to wait till February


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Tried to do my first ever proper blind solve and forgot flipped edges


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 31, 2014)

4BLD DNF: 6:17.75

U2 r D2 L2 D R2 D2 u2 F' R' U F' u' R' D2 f2 u r' F2 B D' r2 U2 F2 B2 R L u2 F' r' B' L' R F' R2 L2 U R2 U2 L

Off by two centers. Would've been PB by almost a minute and a half.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 1, 2015)

4BLD DNF - 2:54.74 [0:55]
scramble had triple parity
ended up being off by a few wings


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 1, 2015)

Cale S said:


> scramble had triple parity



What, how many parity's are in 4BLD? What do they do?


----------



## Cale S (Jan 1, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> What, how many parity's are in 4BLD? What do they do?



center parity, wing parity, and corner parity

They are all independent of each other, so you can have any combination of the three. You have parity if you memorized an odd number of targets for that piece type. To fix it, you have to do an alg that only swaps your buffer with your very last target.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 1, 2015)

Cale S said:


> center parity, wing parity, and corner parity



Thanks!


----------



## Berd (Jan 1, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> Thanks!


Center parity it the most horrible alg using U2 [emoji40]


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 2, 2015)

eh not too big of a failure but 1/2 2:53, would have been a good time for me. Memo time was 59 seconds btw


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 5, 2015)

3BLD Attempt old pochman corners and edges. Did edges perfectly, forgot about parity, then did corners... none were right.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey penguins where did you learn BLD, I want to learn it.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 5, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Hey penguins where did you learn BLD, I want to learn it.


Check out Noah Arthurs' tutorial on Cubing World.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 5, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Check out Noah Arthurs' tutorial on Cubing World.



Yep.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 5, 2015)

GAHHHH

Mean of 3: DNF (1:16.68)
1. 1:13.23 F' U2 B U' R2 L D' B2 L B' D2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 B' 
2. 1:09.09 R2 U F' D' R L2 D R D2 F U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 R' 
3. DNF(1:27.71) R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 R' D R B' D U F2 U L


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> GAHHHH
> 
> Mean of 3: DNF (1:16.68)
> 1. 1:13.23 F' U2 B U' R2 L D' B2 L B' D2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 B'
> ...


What are your memo times like?


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> What are your memo times like?



24ish


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 6, 2015)

Barely know OP/OP, sat down for the first solve of the night determined to improve some, started memoing edges and the first scramble was ~5 2 swaps, buffer, and a solved edge. Gave up immediately

What are the odds of something like that happening?


----------



## MrMan (Jan 6, 2015)

My first real attempt, got the cycle quickly then memorize it. I'm about to begin when the teacher ask me a question, I answer and then go on execution. After I think 2 long minutes I put the cube on top of the table and see that I was holding it in the wrong orientation, I rotated it when the teachers asked me and I did not even noticed it ...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 6, 2015)

First 3 cube multi attempt and 0/3, off on like 5 edges for the first cube, then 4 corners of the second cube, then like 3 corners, and 4 edges on the last cube.


----------



## Berd (Jan 7, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> First 3 cube multi attempt and 0/3, off on like 5 edges for the first cube, then 4 corners of the second cube, then like 3 corners, and 4 edges on the last cube.


Keep going [emoji8]


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 7, 2015)

Rocky you and me are like in sync. We started doing bld right around the same time, our bld pbs are very close, and we both just did our first 3 cube attempt!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 8, 2015)

~6:30, off by 2 corners and 2 edges... Whoops!

Only notable because it's my first timed BLD solve in what feels like nearly a year


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 8, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Rocky you and me are like in sync. We started doing bld right around the same time, our bld pbs are very close, and we both just did our first 3 cube attempt!


Woah, yeah we are! You wanna have a friendly race to see who can get a 5/5 multi success and a sub 3:00 3BLD ao5 first? I haven't done any more attempts today due to being busy with a new semester, but I plan to do at least two 3 cube multi attempts tomorrow.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 8, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Woah, yeah we are! You wanna have a friendly race to see who can get a *5/5 multi *success and a *sub 3:00 3BLD ao5* first? I haven't done any more attempts today due to being busy with a new semester, but I plan to do at least two 3 cube multi attempts tomorrow.



Absolutely, that sounds great! I haven't been doing much bld lately, I'll have to change that.. 
(I just realized, I have a list of goals for myself, and those are literally exactly what I wrote for bld and mbld! (except for I also put a sub-2 single as one of my goals.)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 10, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Absolutely, that sounds great! I haven't been doing much bld lately, I'll have to change that..
> (I just realized, I have a list of goals for myself, and those are literally exactly what I wrote for bld and mbld! (except for I also put a sub-2 single as one of my goals.)


Awesome! Unfortunately I have done 4 attempts since my last post and have gotten 0/3 on all of them. They are always off by like two or three edges or corners.


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2015)

Tried a 7 cube multi. DNF(37:29.90)[25 minutes].

First cube: two twisted corners
Second cube: edge 3-cycle, two flipped edges
Third cube: two swapped edges, two swapped corners, one twisted corner
Fourth cube: solved
Fifth cube: edge 3-cycle (forgot to do parity), 3 corners, one twisted corner
Sixth cube: solved
Seventh cube: two twisted corners

Time was much better than I expected though, I might try 9 next. Or maybe 7, but actually review cubes this time. I reviewed them in my head to check that I could remember memo, but didn't check whether my letters were right or not on the cube. On the second cube, they weren't.
I've still only had one n/n attempt


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 10, 2015)

18/25 2:13:50.87, not happy with this result at all, so many petty execution errors.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jan 10, 2015)

1/3 MBLD. One cube I forgot parity and tried to fixed after already solving all my target and then failed. Second cube I don't know what happened. Third cube was solved.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 12, 2015)

Nooo dnf by 3 edges

Dnf (59.38) U L' U' L U' B2 L2 R U' D2 F2 B L' F U' D R B D F' U L2 B U2 L


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 12, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Nooo dnf by 3 edges
> 
> Dnf (59.38) U L' U' L U' B2 L2 R U' D2 F2 B L' F U' D R B D F' U L2 B U2 L



You still using OP/OP ?! 

If so then change already  ~1min times with OP/OP is getting kind of ridiculous...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 12, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Hey penguins where did you learn BLD, I want to learn it.



On noahs video, but m2 is hard so I learned edges from the speedsolving forum bld tutorial


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 12, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> You still using OP/OP ?!
> 
> If so then change already  ~1min times with OP/OP is getting kind of ridiculous...


yup still op/op!!  And no, I'd rather work on memo more, 20 isn't fast enough!


Edit:

WHY JUST WHY

Mean of 3: DNF
1. 1:07.04 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D F2 U L2 U' L B' F' D2 L2 R' F L2 U L2 
2. 1:06.00 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R' B' L2 U B L R' F2 U 
3. DNF(2:13.87) F U R' U D F' U2 R' B R B2 D2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 R' F2


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2015)

The closest I get to a Mo3:





Prisma says I now have a Mo3, but I don't really...


----------



## Berd (Jan 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> The closest I get to a Mo3:
> http://i.imgur.com/F0IqHEX.png
> Prisma says I now have a Mo3, but I don't really...


M8 dat is l3git


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> The closest I get to a Mo3:
> http://i.imgur.com/F0IqHEX.png
> Prisma says I now have a Mo3, but I don't really...



Am I missing something? There are three solves in a row without a DNF, that should be a Mean of 3...


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Am I missing something? There are three solves in a row without a DNF, that should be a Mean of 3...


Look at the dates.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> Look at the dates.



I see nothing wrong with claiming it as a mean of 3. If those had been 10x10x10's BLD, you'd certainly consider them valid.

Anyway, I have confidence - you'll have 3 close together very soon now, and it won't matter.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> I see nothing wrong with claiming it as a mean of 3. If those had been 10x10x10's BLD, you'd certainly consider them valid.
> 
> Anyway, I have confidence - you'll have 3 close together very soon now, and it won't matter.


Well personally I don't like counting things like that for events that don't take very long - it's alright to do it with events like 10BLD that take so long that you'd never do a Mo3 in one sitting (hopefully ) or very large averages, but for something as small as a 3BLD Mo3 I don't really think it counts, especially with over a week between the attempts.

I really don't have much confidence in my accuracy  I always think that a MBLD attempt is going well, then I take off the blindfold and get 1/3. My last 9 MBLD attempts (seven 3 cubes, one 7 cube and one 10 cube) have all been DNFs.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> Well personally I don't like counting things like that for events that don't take very long - it's alright to do it with events like 10BLD that take so long that you'd never do a Mo3 in one sitting (hopefully ) or very large averages, but for something as small as a 3BLD Mo3 I don't really think it counts, especially with over a week between the attempts.
> 
> I really don't have much confidence in my accuracy  I always think that a MBLD attempt is going well, then I take off the blindfold and get 1/3. My last 9 MBLD attempts (seven 3 cubes, one 7 cube and one 10 cube) have all been DNFs.



I'd recommend doing some sighted solves so you can see where you go wrong.

For example is the problem in your memo being wrong or you executing wrong targets...


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I'd recommend doing some sighted solves so you can see where you go wrong.
> 
> For example is the problem in your memo being wrong or you executing wrong targets...


I can't remember the last time I did a sighted solve... I'll try doing that a bit and see if it helps. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2015)

Another thing is, do post-mortems. When you finish a DNF, reapply the scramble and figure out what you did wrong. Then, don't do that again.  It really helps with accuracy.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> Another thing is, do post-mortems. When you finish a DNF, reapply the scramble and figure out what you did wrong. Then, don't do that again.  It really helps with accuracy.


I've thought of doing that a few times, but never remembered to do it until after I've scrambled my cube again  I hadn't heard of people doing this before though. Do many people do it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2015)

I know I've convinced some others to do it. When my accuracy is not very good, I'll go back to doing this regularly, and I can usually get my accuracy back up quite quickly. I had been very out of practice going into last week, and I was averaging about 60% accuracy on 3BLD at the beginning of the week, so I started doing post-mortems on every DNF I had, and this weekend I had successful solves at Another FMC for all six of my 3BLD attempts, two of my 3 4BLD attempts, two of my 3 5BLD attempts, and a 10/11 multi. So it seemed to work well for me. 

And if you scramble your cube, just go ahead and solve it real quick, and then reapply the previous scramble. You'll probably remember most of the memo from the first time, and what you don't remember, you'll certainly recall when you look at it again. Then try solving two pieces at a time doing it the same way you did before, and see if it works correctly or if you made a mistake.

You'll find various different kinds of memorization mistakes (like memorizing the wrong sticker of a piece, for instance - that's a common one for me, or confusing two stickers by swapping their letters), or performing algs backwards sometimes, or messing up a parity solution, etc. Eliminate just the worst ones and you'll find your accuracy can go way up.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 13, 2015)

I do these but only for mbld dnfs since nowadays most of my 3bld dnfs are obvious to me why they went wrong just by looking at the unsolved cube at the end of the solve and going through the memo in my head again...


----------



## timeless (Jan 14, 2015)

almost pb sub 14 3bld fail, didnt memo the twisted corner and forgot to execute flipped edge


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> I know I've convinced some others to do it. When my accuracy is not very good, I'll go back to doing this regularly, and I can usually get my accuracy back up quite quickly. I had been very out of practice going into last week, and I was averaging about 60% accuracy on 3BLD at the beginning of the week, so I started doing post-mortems on every DNF I had, and this weekend I had successful solves at Another FMC for all six of my 3BLD attempts, two of my 3 4BLD attempts, two of my 3 5BLD attempts, and a 10/11 multi. So it seemed to work well for me.
> 
> And if you scramble your cube, just go ahead and solve it real quick, and then reapply the previous scramble. You'll probably remember most of the memo from the first time, and what you don't remember, you'll certainly recall when you look at it again. Then try solving two pieces at a time doing it the same way you did before, and see if it works correctly or if you made a mistake.
> 
> You'll find various different kinds of memorization mistakes (like memorizing the wrong sticker of a piece, for instance - that's a common one for me, or confusing two stickers by swapping their letters), or performing algs backwards sometimes, or messing up a parity solution, etc. Eliminate just the worst ones and you'll find your accuracy can go way up.


It's hard to do this because I use audio (I think that's what it's called?) for corners, so I forget it almost instantly. I'll only really be able to check edges, except for MBLD.


> performing algs backwards sometimes


That's not really a problem with M2/OP 

E: 1:42.97 3BLD DNF. One twisted corner.
E2: 1:45.22 3BLD DNF. Forgot parity. I'm so close to sub-100...


----------



## Berd (Jan 14, 2015)

1 twisted corner?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> It's hard to do this because I use audio (I think that's what it's called?) for corners, so I forget it almost instantly. I'll only really be able to check edges, except for MBLD.



I suspect if you try it, you'll find that's less true than you think. Even though you may have forgotten it, if you apply the scramble and look at it again, it's likely you'll recognize it once you rememorize it. Or you won't, in which case maybe it indicates you got the memo wrong. I know that happens to me - I have no idea what the memo was on the corners, but when I go back and recheck it, I remember "that's familiar". At your speed, I'd think you're fast enough that there will still be some vague recollection of the corners if you go back and rememorize again as soon as you're done. Start with the corners when you check it afterwards, so memo will still be as recent as possible.

And I hate getting one twisted corner. I did that on two solves in a row last week on the weekly competition. It's due to having a V1 AoLong. And being too careless.


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> I suspect if you try it, you'll find that's less true than you think. Even though you may have forgotten it, if you apply the scramble and look at it again, it's likely you'll recognize it once you rememorize it. Or you won't, in which case maybe it indicates you got the memo wrong. I know that happens to me - I have no idea what the memo was on the corners, but when I go back and recheck it, I remember "that's familiar". At your speed, I'd think you're fast enough that there will still be some vague recollection of the corners if you go back and rememorize again as soon as you're done. Start with the corners when you check it afterwards, so memo will still be as recent as possible.
> 
> And I hate getting one twisted corner. I did that on two solves in a row last week on the weekly competition. It's due to having a V1 AoLong. And being too careless.


I've tried a bit and I can sometimes remember bits of it, but not that well. After I've done a letter I'll stop trying to remember it, so my list gradually gets shorter; I don't just remember one list of letters. My list changes. I think that confuses me a bit.

My two mains that I'm constantly changing between are an AoLong v1 and a ShuangRen v2. Neither are great for corner twists  The AoLong is much worse though.


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 14, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> *I suspect if you try it, you'll find that's less true than you think. Even though you may have forgotten it, if you apply the scramble and look at it again, it's likely you'll recognize it once you rememorize it.* Or you won't, in which case maybe it indicates you got the memo wrong. I know that happens to me - I have no idea what the memo was on the corners, but when I go back and recheck it, I remember "that's familiar". At your speed, I'd think you're fast enough that there will still be some vague recollection of the corners if you go back and rememorize again as soon as you're done. Start with the corners when you check it afterwards, so memo will still be as recent as possible.
> 
> And I hate getting one twisted corner. I did that on two solves in a row last week on the weekly competition. It's due to having a V1 AoLong. And being too careless.



I mostly cannot recall corner memo again after a 3bld solve if I go fullspeed...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> I mostly cannot recall corner memo again after a 3bld solve if I go fullspeed...



If you reapply the scramble and rememorize, you can't even recall that, "yeah, that seems like what I had before"? I'm fascinated by that. Perhaps that is a significant difference between a 1 minute solver and a 30 second solver?


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 14, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> If you reapply the scramble and rememorize, you can't even recall that, "yeah, that seems like what I had before"? I'm fascinated by that. Perhaps that is a significant difference between a 1 minute solver and a 30 second solver?



Well it might feel familiar if I do the corner memo again for the same scramble but I couldn't necessarily "reconstruct" the memo in my mind just by seeing the first 2 letters of corner memo again. I would have to actually memo the corners all over again and then I probably would find it somewhat familiar.

Unlike in 4BLD if I forget one "image"/sentence from my memo completely then I almost always can easily recall whole sentence if I see what the first 2 letters of that sentence should be.

Audio is just so short term for me that it disappears from my mind almost instantly (which is good since then I can do many 3bld solves in a row without my memo being too "full" from previous attempts...)


----------



## Ollie (Jan 14, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> If you reapply the scramble and rememorize, you can't even recall that, "yeah, that seems like what I had before"? I'm fascinated by that. Perhaps that is a significant difference between a 1 minute solver and a 30 second solver?



I can barely remember anything of 4BLD solves as soon as I've finished, let alone corners on a 3BLD - I think it's because I don't really visualize as vividly as I used to. In fact, on my fastest 4BLD solves I don't visualize at all.


----------



## Torch (Jan 14, 2015)

4BLD DNF (20:38.58)

Off by 5 centers. Not bad for my first 4BLD attempt in over a year.


----------



## Roman (Jan 17, 2015)

Haven't been posted it earlier because SS didn't work. I made another attempt fo 2-7 relay on winter vacation (I was in my parent's home where I left all my puzzles). This time it was off by 2 centers on 4x4. This event suck.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE-uJbxeapk&feature=youtu.be&t=1h43m50s


----------



## TDM (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman said:


> Haven't been posted it earlier because SS didn't work. I made another attempt fo 2-7 relay on winter vacation (I was in my parent's home where I left all my puzzles). This time it was off by 2 centers on 4x4. This event suck.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE-uJbxeapk&feature=youtu.be&t=1h43m50s


 That really sucks...


----------



## Berd (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman said:


> Haven't been posted it earlier because SS didn't work. I made another attempt fo 2-7 relay on winter vacation (I was in my parent's home where I left all my puzzles). This time it was off by 2 centers on 4x4. This event suck.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE-uJbxeapk&feature=youtu.be&t=1h43m50s


Keep going [emoji8]


----------



## Cale S (Jan 20, 2015)

7BLD - DNF (39:00.35 [17:30])

Off by 4 outer +-centers, 2 outer x-centers, 8 inner wings, 10 outer wings, 4 midges, and 4 corners
This was by far my closest attempt so far, even though I thought it would be completely scrambled.



Spoiler
















Edit: okay just realized this is post #5000 in this thread


----------



## JasonDL13 (Jan 20, 2015)

Roman said:


> Haven't been posted it earlier because SS didn't work. I made another attempt fo 2-7 relay on winter vacation (I was in my parent's home where I left all my puzzles). This time it was off by 2 centers on 4x4. This event suck.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE-uJbxeapk&feature=youtu.be&t=1h43m50s



I had no idea you're still cubing. Keep going! No one has ever done it! You can be first first 9BLD and 2-7BLD solver.


----------



## timeless (Jan 20, 2015)

3BLD - 9:00:78 off by 2 edges/2 corners


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 20, 2015)

12/16 official multi blind in 1:00 

i had completed 13 cubes in 1 hour out of which 12 were solved when the time ran out. it was very cold in the room so my tps was slow which caused the execution to be longer than expected. i will try to attempt 18 next comp


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 20, 2015)

3BLD off by 2 corners and 2 edges.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 20, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> 3BLD off by 2 corners and 2 edges.



So close! You'll get it soon.


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> So close! You'll get it soon.


He's right, keep going!


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 21, 2015)

again, 3bld off by 2edges and 2corners The weird thing is i did 7 targets for edges and 6 targets for corner is this normal?


----------



## Berd (Jan 21, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> again, 3bld off by 2edges and 2corners The weird thing is i did 7 targets for edges and 6 targets for corner is this normal?


No. You will either have a even amount of targets for both or an odd amount. You must of mis memoed.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 21, 2015)

Ouch!

number of times: 8/27
best time: 29.24
worst time: 50.91

DNF(1:09.63)[16.77], DNF(43.96)[13.72], DNF(57.65)[53.76], DNF(31.04)[10.97], DNF(40.69)[11.45], DNF(34.51)[11.18], DNF(35.72)[11.63], DNF(53.19)[24.26], 29.24[12.26], 35.34[11.73], DNF(36.30)[12.16], DNF(37.84)[18.84], 45.18[16.73], DNF(50.56)[13.54], 38.06[14.98], 50.91[12.76], 36.59[11.89], DNF(53.45)[16.16], DNF(55.32)[14.49], 40.75[12.21], DNF(54.54)[16.67], DNF(27.40)[10.14], 44.95[12.97], DNF(36.15)[10.75], DNF(46.90)[15.74], DNF(43.04)[11.21], DNF(40.28)[16.91]

First successful attempt in months is sub30 lol.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 23, 2015)

yet another 7BLD DNF...

38:55.95 [16:55]

Corners and midges can both be solved with a B2, and it's also off by 6 left obliques, 4 right obliques, 6 inner +-centers, 8 inner x-centers, 8 outer +-centers, 10 outer x-centers, 10 inner wings, and 11 outer wings. The unsolved pieces are equally spread out around the cube. It seems like forgetting to undo setups is the main cause of my DNFs (except on this solve I know I also did parity on outer wings in a way that doesn't work).

I'm hoping to get a success before the 28th (5 more days) because that's exactly 1 year after my first 3BLD success


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Jan 23, 2015)

Two weeks ago my 3BLD success rate was like 1/4, but for some reason it has dropped to 0% and I haven't gotten a single success the last few days. I'm so mad! I think I'm doing my M2 setup moves wrong. I'll keep working on edges-only until I'm confident with that.


----------



## ollicubes (Jan 25, 2015)

2x2 - 5x5 relay
Off by D' and a few midges on 5x5. Forgot to do setup move back in the very end of the solve. 30:23.xy [20:xy.ab]


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> First success 11:02.93
> 
> I am so happy



followed by 5 DNFs lol


----------



## Cale S (Jan 29, 2015)

7BLD DNF again - 40:07.37 [18:05]
went really safe and thought it would be a success
off by 4c, 4m, 6lo, 2ro, 4i+, 2ix, 4o+, 4ox, 8iw, 8ow
Corners and midges can be solved with R U2 R', so I'm almost certain that I did a setup move forwards when I was supposed to undo it.
Now it's been a year since my first 3BLD success but I still haven't gotten a 7BLD 

5x5 MBLD - 1/2 in 20:15.29 [9:37]
first attempt
my slow Shengshou was solved but my AoChuang was off by 6+, 2x, 8w, 4m, 4c


----------



## timeless (Jan 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> followed by 5 DNFs lol



haha my success % is even worse like 10% success but I only do a couple solves a day
just failed another solve was a L2 D2 R2 R perm R2 D2 L2 from being solved


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 30, 2015)

Still trying to get a BLD success. My memo took more than 45 minutes and only half the edges were correct. 

Damn.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 30, 2015)

ChickenWrap said:


> Still trying to get a BLD success. My memo took more than 45 minutes and only half the edges were correct.
> 
> Damn.


How are you doing memo?


----------



## Berd (Jan 30, 2015)

ChickenWrap said:


> Still trying to get a BLD success. My memo took more than 45 minutes and only half the edges were correct.
> 
> Damn.


PM ME!


----------



## JemFish (Jan 31, 2015)

Had 5 3BLD attempts this morning, with not a single success...maybe it's time for some MBLD practice.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 31, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> How are you doing memo?



I am using letter pairs. It hasn't clicked for me yet, though!


----------



## JemFish (Feb 2, 2015)

First MBLD attempt ever, and I'm quite satisfied. First cube was a success, second cube was off only by two flipped edges, and I forgot parity fix for the third cube.



Spoiler: MBLD Results



2.2.2015, Monday

1/3

1. L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 D R' F' L2 U2 R2 L' F' R D' R' U2
2. D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R D F U2 R B2 U' L2 U2 R'
3. B2 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 D F2 U L D2 R D B2 D2 F L2 B' L2 D2

23:52 total; 15:45 memo



I used the method of loci as well as audio letter pairs.

(This post can also be found here.)


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Session average: DNF
1. (3:44.35) U2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F L2 D' R' F' L B' U2 B' F' 
2. DNF(3:43.86)[epic fail] L2 F' L2 U2 B' F' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 R' U L' U R D' L D2 B' F2 
3. 4:37.42 R2 D2 L2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' L2 D B' F2 D' U L R' D R F2 
4. 4:04.53 B R' D' F' U' D F' D F2 D R D2 B2 R' L' U2 R B2 R F2 B2 
5. DNF(4:53.90)[2 edges ] B2 R' F2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 D L F2 R B L2 U L D L2 
6. DNF(3:34.91)[2 edges] L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 D B2 U2 B' L' R2 F' U R2 U L' F2 L2 
7. (DNF(4:10.43)[epic fail]) L2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' F' U2 R' D2 B R2 B' R2 U B' F R F' 



I suppose 3/7 is cool


----------



## JemFish (Feb 3, 2015)

I just did the most stupid thing a human being could possibly do: I memorised my cube with the wrong orientation (an x2 away) and executed with the wrong orientation, and didn't notice the entire time. It was a big DNF - all the centres were wrong!


----------



## Berd (Feb 3, 2015)

JemFish said:


> I just did the most stupid thing a human being could possibly do: I memorised my cube with the wrong orientation (an x2 away) and executed with the wrong orientation, and didn't notice the entire time. It was a big DNF - all the centres were wrong!


Wow Hahah bj...


----------



## Cale S (Feb 5, 2015)

6BLD DNF - 19:06.58 [8:18] off by 2 centers :'(
forgot to execute OA during right obliques

I just want a sub-20 already...


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 6BLD DNF - 19:06.58 [8:18] off by 2 centers :'(
> forgot to execute OA during right obliques
> 
> I just want a sub-20 already...


You can do it!


----------



## Cale S (Feb 14, 2015)

4BLD DNF - 2:44.71 off by 3 centers because I forgot to execute DS  would have been awesome
first attempt at 4BLD today
At least it was followed by a 3:06 success with wing and corner parity, so I think I'm close to consistent low 3's now

also got another sub-20 6BLD DNF for the weekly comp


----------



## Iggy (Feb 14, 2015)

BLD fails at my comp today:
7:55 5BLD DNF, did midge parity instead of wing parity at the end -_-
4/25 MBLD, gave up in between after having recall issues :'(
DNFed 4BLD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 14, 2015)

Iggy said:


> BLD fails at my comp today:
> 7:55 5BLD DNF, did midge parity instead of wing parity at the end -_-
> 4/25 MBLD, gave up in between after having recall issues :'(
> DNFed 4BLD


That sucks 
I wonder if anyone's ever gotten less MBLD points officially though haha. (-17)

First MBLD in new house: 17/21 59:40


----------



## mycube (Feb 14, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> That sucks
> I wonder if anyone's ever gotten less MBLD points officially though haha. (-17)
> 
> First MBLD in new house: 17/21 59:40


0/18 German nationals 2013 [emoji14] I got confused while I executed the first 8 cubes (took the wrong cubes) and stopped the execution.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 15, 2015)

Out of 7 attempts, only 3 successes, all of which were over a minute away from my PB. I gave up after my fourth DNF. I swear that my accuracy is getting worse.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm just starting out so tried a corners only OP solve. I felt it had gone well. My memo produced some really filthy words so was very easy and I was confident with the solve but when I looked it was completely scrambled as I'd somehow got it in the wrong orientation. This is going to be hard to master.


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 18, 2015)

Got a 2:41 DNF single today with 2 Edges flipped. Must've messed up during execution. Would've been PB by 30 seconds


----------



## Cale S (Feb 18, 2015)

6BLD DNF - 17:53.13 [7:20]

forgot to do a D move during right obliques
this is really frustrating


----------



## JemFish (Feb 20, 2015)

I just had my first 4BLD attempt, and it was a DNF with a time of 33:58.73 minutes. Memo went extraordinarily well, with no mistakes; there was no parity in either corners, edges, or centres, which was nice, although I specially spent the whole morning memorising all the parity algs just in case. I also got it on video. Next attempt tomorrow!

*EDIT*:

I'm back a few hours later with a streak of 15 DNFs in 3BLD! So frustrating...well, I only had 2 solves over 2:30 minutes, and 2 sub-2 solves, both of which were very close to a success.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 20, 2015)

JemFish said:


> I just had my first 4BLD attempt, and it was a DNF with a time of 33:58.73 minutes. Memo went extraordinarily well, with no mistakes; there was no parity in either corners, edges, or centres, which was nice, although I specially spent the whole morning memorising all the parity algs just in case. I also got it on video. Next attempt tomorrow!
> 
> *EDIT*:
> 
> I'm back a few hours later with a streak of 15 DNFs in 3BLD! So frustrating...well, I only had 2 solves over 2:30 minutes, and 2 sub-2 solves, both of which were very close to a success.



Now that you're getting into multiBLD and bigBLD, I strongly recommend that you start doing post-mortems on your DNF solves to try to figure out what you did wrong. If you are doing something wrong, and keep getting DNFs, then more practice is only reinforcing the bad habit right now.

I use a technique that I derived to post-mortem a 3x3 DNF as well as big cube DNF.

Another suggestion would be to, immediately after a DNF, write down your memo for the cube. Re-scramble the cube again using the same scrambling algorithm. Solve the scramble again, this time sighted, using the memo that you wrote down. See if that helps you spot any errors that may have happened during the solve.

It's exciting to watch your progress! Remember, though, that as you get further into BLD that more practice is not always good practice. More _good_ practice is always a good thing  Good practice means to try to figure out what went wrong during a DNF rather than just attempting another solve after a DNF.

Good luck with your practice, and keep up your hard work!


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 20, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Now that you're getting into multiBLD and bigBLD, I strongly recommend that you start doing post-mortems on your DNF solves to try to figure out what you did wrong. If you are doing something wrong, and keep getting DNFs, then more practice is only reinforcing the bad habit right now.
> 
> I use a technique that I derived to post-mortem a 3x3 DNF as well as big cube DNF.
> 
> ...



Yeah, definitely good advice here 

At my speed (or at least for me) I can't really do post-mortems any more except for multiBLD (and maybe 5BLD) attempts. Since after 3BLD solve I have forgotten my corner memo completely already. And after 4BLD I have already forgotten my corner memo entirely and most often also my wing memo so I only remember centers that I execute last (Same in 5BLD. I can remember midges and centers but almost always forget wings and corners)...  

That is because I just memo corners using quick audio loop and wings I just make some quick sentences without any visualizing them because that's faster. But centers I need to "properly" memo with images.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm getting better at 2BLD as OP corners practice and decided to film solves to see where the errors are coming from. This has resulted in abysmal failures on every single attempt. Maybe the camera is affecting my concentration. Or maybe it's the beer.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 20, 2015)

JemFish said:


> I just had my first 4BLD attempt, and it was a DNF with a time of 33:58.73 minutes. Memo went extraordinarily well, with no mistakes; there was no parity in either corners, edges, or centres, which was nice, although I specially spent the whole morning memorising all the parity algs just in case. I also got it on video. Next attempt tomorrow!
> 
> *EDIT*:
> 
> I'm back a few hours later with a streak of 15 DNFs in 3BLD! So frustrating...well, I only had 2 solves over 2:30 minutes, and 2 sub-2 solves, both of which were very close to a success.



How close were you?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 20, 2015)

JemFish said:


> I'm back a few hours later with a streak of 15 DNFs in 3BLD! So frustrating...well, I only had 2 solves over 2:30 minutes, and 2 sub-2 solves, both of which were very close to a success.


15 straight DNFs and you're almost certainly doing something wrong.. Chris gave good advice!


----------



## JemFish (Feb 21, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Now that you're getting into multiBLD and bigBLD, I strongly recommend that you start doing post-mortems on your DNF solves to try to figure out what you did wrong. If you are doing something wrong, and keep getting DNFs, then more practice is only reinforcing the bad habit right now.
> 
> I use a technique that I derived to post-mortem a 3x3 DNF as well as big cube DNF.
> 
> Another suggestion would be to, immediately after a DNF, write down your memo for the cube. Re-scramble the cube again using the same scrambling algorithm. Solve the scramble again, this time sighted, using the memo that you wrote down. See if that helps you spot any errors that may have happened during the solve.



I came back to this thread to announce that I had a streak of 25 DNFs in 3BLD, but I'm very glad that I read this post (and the ones below)! I will definitely check out the post-mortem technique which I will use to find mistakes. Thanks so much, I almost fell deeper into the DNF pit.



cmhardw said:


> It's exciting to watch your progress! Remember, though, that as you get further into BLD that more practice is not always good practice. More _good_ practice is always a good thing  Good practice means to try to figure out what went wrong during a DNF rather than just attempting another solve after a DNF.
> 
> Good luck with your practice, and keep up your hard work!



Again, thanks for the advice! I'm progressing a lot faster than I thought I would be, ut I guess progress is seen more in the early stages.



tseitsei said:


> Yeah, definitely good advice here



Yep.



Hssandwich said:


> How close were you?



I honestly have completely forgotten; I just continued the solve after I removed my blindfold.



DuffyEdge said:


> 15 straight DNFs and you're almost certainly doing something wrong.. Chris gave good advice!



Absolutely!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 21, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Another suggestion would be to, immediately after a DNF, write down your memo for the cube. Re-scramble the cube again using the same scrambling algorithm. Solve the scramble again, this time sighted, using the memo that you wrote down. See if that helps you spot any errors that may have happened during the solve.
> 
> It's exciting to watch your progress! Remember, though, that as you get further into BLD that more practice is not always good practice. More _good_ practice is always a good thing  Good practice means to try to figure out what went wrong during a DNF rather than just attempting another solve after a DNF.



This is great advice, I'll definitely have to start doing this. I did 12 attempts combined between yesterday and today, with 50% accuracy.

1. 3:04.98+[1:39.81]
2. 2:57.32[1:42.84]
3. DNF(2:24.19)[1:12.75]
4. DNF(3:40.74)[1:50.95]
5. DNF(3:41.10)[2:15.97]
6. 3:22.64[1:56.78]
7. 5:06.30[3:19.75]
8. DNF(2:11.71)[54.75]
9. DNF(2:58.01)[1:53.56]
10. 3:09.65[1:52.84]
11. DNF(9:36.45)[7:00.10]
12. 2:48.65[1:21.02]​
3 were off by two flipped edges, 1 was off by two twisted corners, 1 I forgot edge memo, and the last one I don't even know what happened.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 28, 2015)

My first attempt at 3BLD after becoming very comfortable with 2BLD. Memo felt good. Set ups were coming quite naturally and then halfway through a T perm I lost track of the alg and had to stop. What a crappy thing to fail on.


----------



## Berd (Feb 28, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> My first attempt at 3BLD after becoming very comfortable with 2BLD. Memo felt good. Set ups were coming quite naturally and then halfway through a T perm I lost track of the alg and had to stop. What a crappy thing to fail on.


That's perfectly natural. Think of it as two olls maybe?


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 28, 2015)

It's an alg I know very well but maybe I got distracted thinking about what came next. 

I did similar on the next attempt where at the end of the first J perm I added a sexy move for some reason. I was able to backtrack fortunately but then forgot the memo.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 1, 2015)

7BLD DNF - 37:09.64 [19:00]
did one move wrong somewhere, just like a lot of my attempts so far
I think I can consistently memorize correctly but execution errors are keeping me from a success 
memo was really bad but execution is sub-20 so I guess I can start filming my attempts now

5x5 MBLD - 1/2 in 20:34.00 [9:50]
second attempt
off by 4 centers

12/18 MBLD in 44:32.09 [28:55], first attempt at 18 cubes
time was amazing, accuracy was horrible
cubes were off by 4c4e//2c2e//3e//3c//lots of stuff//all but a pseudo xxxcross


----------



## Roman (Mar 1, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 7BLD DNF - 37:09.64 [19:00]
> did one move wrong somewhere, just like a lot of my attempts so far
> I think I can consistently memorize correctly but execution errors are keeping me from a success
> memo was really bad but execution is sub-20 so I guess I can start filming my attempts now



Do a couple solves with your eyes open so you can do it automatically with your eyes being closed. Do you use commutators for obliques?
About 5MBLD: I also had a lot of fun with it long ago


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 1, 2015)

Latest 3BLD attempt. 
Not sure what went wrong. Maybe a set up error? It felt good and I thought I'd nailed it. 

Edit: An F2 and an E slice has left one twisted corner.


----------



## Roman (Mar 1, 2015)

Failed 2-7 relay once more. Accuracy was aweful this time. Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQRdeNnr3K4


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 2, 2015)

3BLD - 3 edges wrong due to confusing Q with K in memory. Need proper letter pairs. 1 twisted corner too.


----------



## JemFish (Mar 2, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> 3BLD - 3 edges wrong due to confusing Q with K in memory. Need proper letter pairs. 1 twisted corner too.



Keep on pushing, you're gonna get a succes! (I feel it in my bones.)


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 2, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Keep on pushing, you're gonna get a succes! (I feel it in my bones.)



You're right. Sort of. My next attempt was my worst yet. Messed up memo and execution very badly so I tried the same scramble again and I got it. I'm not going to count it as it was a retry but I know I can do it. 

The vote of confidence is appreciated.


----------



## Roman (Mar 2, 2015)

I just did one more attempt of 2-7 relay and got the most frustrating DNF in my whole cubing life.
At the very beginning, I was solving 3x3 and some noice distracted me hard, so I forgot whether I did an L2 setup or not. I decided that I didn't and performed it repeately being awared that it's a 50% chance that I can screw up. Of course, I mistaked.
Other than that, everything else was correct.
I never really cared too much about DNFs, but this just depressed me a lot


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 2, 2015)

Roman said:


> I just did one more attempt of 2-7 relay and got the most frustrating DNF in my whole cubing life.
> At the very beginning, I was solving 3x3 and some noice distracted me hard, so I forgot whether I did an L2 setup or not. I decided that I didn't and performed it repeately being awared that it's a 50% chance that I can screw up. Of course, I mistaked.
> Other than that, everything else was correct.
> I never really cared too much about DNFs, but this just depressed me a lot
> ...



Will you do another livestream soon? I really enjoy your vids! And remember: Keep going!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 2, 2015)

Omg Roman


----------



## Berd (Mar 2, 2015)

Keep going!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2015)

The 2-7 relay is obviously cursed. 

Good luck next time!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 3, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> You're right. Sort of. My next attempt was my worst yet. Messed up memo and execution very badly so I tried the same scramble again and I got it. I'm not going to count it as it was a retry but I know I can do it.
> 
> The vote of confidence is appreciated.


It's kind of funny reading this now that you have a sucess 



Roman said:


> I just did one more attempt of 2-7 relay and got the most frustrating DNF in my whole cubing life.
> At the very beginning, I was solving 3x3 and some noice distracted me hard, so I forgot whether I did an L2 setup or not. I decided that I didn't and performed it repeately being awared that it's a 50% chance that I can screw up. Of course, I mistaked.
> Other than that, everything else was correct.
> I never really cared too much about DNFs, but this just depressed me a lot
> ...


Aww, that sucks man. At least it's improvement over the livestream attempt even though it was really good as well. Don't give up though!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 3, 2015)

Roman said:


> I just did one more attempt of 2-7 relay and got the most frustrating DNF in my whole cubing life.
> At the very beginning, I was solving 3x3 and some noice distracted me hard, so I forgot whether I did an L2 setup or not. I decided that I didn't and performed it repeately being awared that it's a 50% chance that I can screw up. Of course, I mistaked.
> Other than that, everything else was correct.
> I never really cared too much about DNFs, but this just depressed me a lot
> ...


Wow that's even sadder than Brandon's 2 obliques. Keep tryin'!

Just hope you're never off by the 2x2 or a single corner twist.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 3, 2015)

All pieces which you can't see, are solved. First 4bld attempt 37 mins [31] I went really really safe but 4 centers and 8 edges are wrong  will try again soon!


----------



## JemFish (Mar 4, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> View attachment 4967
> 
> All pieces which you can't see, are solved. First 4bld attempt 37 mins [31] I went really really safe but 4 centers and 8 edges are wrong  will try again soon!



I'm trying to get a first success too. The last few days I've been playing around with 5BLD, and when I come back to 4BLD it seems so small.


----------



## TDM (Mar 4, 2015)

Average of 5: DNF
12-16 - 2:05.75, 3:27.95, DNF, (1:56.34), (DNF)

Last solve was a 2:00.99, off by 3 corners  I thought it was going to be a success...


----------



## ichcubegerne (Mar 4, 2015)

Some classmates wanted me to do a blindsolve in school. Was good but 2 flipped edges... One of them was the edge that was solved at the beginning


----------



## Cale S (Mar 5, 2015)

6BLD DNF - 15:45.44 [6:50] off by 5 centers


----------



## Berd (Mar 5, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 6BLD DNF - 15:45.44 [6:50] off by 5 centers



Ouch. Keep going!


----------



## JemFish (Mar 6, 2015)

First 5BLD attempt, epic failure, in ~43:16 minutes. Memorisation took ~21 minutes. Ugh...memory work makes me so tired...I'm 95% sure that it was my execution that got me messed up. I need to do centres-only training before my next attempt...


----------



## Cale S (Mar 6, 2015)

7BLD DNF - 30:22.60 [13:13] off by an R2 and 27 centers 

Now I can easily turn accurately, I just need to stop forgetting to do single moves


----------



## JemFish (Mar 6, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 7BLD DNF - 30:22.60 [13:13] off by an R2 and 27 centers
> 
> Now I can easily turn accurately, I just need to stop forgetting to do single moves



Wut? That's still 13 minutes better than my 5BLD time...


----------



## Roman (Mar 6, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 6BLD DNF - 15:45.44 [6:50] off by 5 centers
> ...
> 7BLD DNF - 30:22.60 [13:13]



nice <3


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 6, 2015)

Roman said:


> nice <3


Are you doing another livestream 2-7 BLD relay, Roman?


----------



## Berd (Mar 6, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Are you doing another livestream 2-7 BLD relay, Roman?


+1 plz <3


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 6, 2015)

3BLD attempt that ended in 1 edge solved and absolutely nothing else. 

Beat that!

Edit: new PB - nothing solved. Post mortem suggests that 3BLD and vodka don't mix.


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2015)

1) F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 B L2 U2 F' U' L2 D' L U2 R' U' R' F' D' 
2) L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 L' D' L2 U F' R' D2 F2 L

0/2 on two of the easiest scrambles I've had.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 7, 2015)

Managed to substitute the word "mop" in place of the correct word "wash" in my journey. Given that M is my buffer you would think I'd spot the error before I got to the piece.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 8, 2015)

MBLD total failure 1/4

1st cube off by 3 edges
2nd cube solved
3rd off by 3 edges
4th off by two corners and 4 edges

Time List:
1. 0.70 D R L2 U R' U' R2 L' B F2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 
2. 0.05 R' U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L D2 L F' U R' U F' U2 
3. 0.12 B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 R F R F D' L2 D B' F' D B2 
4. 33:11.37 F' R2 L U2 D2 F' B L B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L'


----------



## Cale S (Mar 8, 2015)

15/21 in 55:17.69 [34:30]

My MBLD accuracy is so terrible... and I don't even think slower memo would help it, because this was pretty safe


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 9, 2015)

Got a 6x6 today (and 7x7), so naturally I did my first 6BLD attempt.

(48:57.42)[19:39.18]
DNF by most of the cube. No corners correct. Most of the inner-xcenters were solved and some other centers I think.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 9, 2015)

5BLD DNF - 5:49.68 off by 3 centers + two twisted corners :'(

also would have made a 6:34.13 mo3


----------



## Roman (Mar 9, 2015)

So yesterday I did another terrible 2-7 relay attempt off by some centers on 6x6 and 7x7. I tried to make as accurate solve (and memo) as possible, and what I noticed is the more I care about the solve, the more nervious I became and the bigger chance to make a mistake I have. So the moral of the story is YOLO and all my next 2-7 attempts will be rush.


----------



## Berd (Mar 9, 2015)

Roman said:


> So yesterday I did another terrible 2-7 relay attempt off by some centers on 6x6 and 7x7. I tried to make as accurate solve (and memo) as possible, and what I noticed is the more I care about the solve, the more nervious I became and the bigger chance to make a mistake I have. So the moral of the story is YOLO and all my next 2-7 attempts will be rush.



Keep going!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2015)

Roman said:


> So yesterday I did another terrible 2-7 relay attempt off by some centers on 6x6 and 7x7. I tried to make as accurate solve (and memo) as possible, and what I noticed is the more I care about the solve, the more nervious I became and the bigger chance to make a mistake I have. So the moral of the story is YOLO and all my next 2-7 attempts will be rush.



Yes, that has always been my experience. Trying to go careful does absolutely nothing for BLD accuracy, for me at least. Really rushing fast can decrease accuracy for me, but if I just go at a comfortable-but-still-quite-fast speed, that's how I always get my best accuracy, even on the biggest attempts.


----------



## Berd (Mar 9, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, that has always been my experience. Trying to go careful does absolutely nothing for BLD accuracy, for me at least. Really rushing fast can decrease accuracy for me, but if I just go at a comfortable-but-still-quite-fast speed, that's how I always get my best accuracy, even on the biggest attempts.



That's interesting to know...


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2015)

Sub-1:30 DNF... such an easy scramble.
R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D2 B2 R D B F2 L2 F R' B2 F L2


----------



## Berd (Mar 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> Sub-1:30 DNF... such an easy scramble.
> R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D2 B2 R D B F2 L2 F R' B2 F L2


Not seeing the easyness of it, I got a 1:42.


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> Not seeing the easyness of it, I got a 1:42.


one solved edge, two twisted corners right next to each other in a really easy case (faster to solve than solving them normally), and the letter pairs made really easy images (I think I had something to do with a PC GaMe that SUcked and a CAr on FiRe, can't remember)

Edit: yeah, that was my edge memo. I never saw the flipped edge...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 9, 2015)

7BLD DNF(1:10:29.10)[30:33.58]

Off by a lot like my first 6BLD DNF. Hopefully my 2nd attempt will be like my 2nd 6BLD attempt then.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 9, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, that has always been my experience. Trying to go careful does absolutely nothing for BLD accuracy, for me at least. Really rushing fast can decrease accuracy for me, but if I just go at a comfortable-but-still-quite-fast speed, that's how I always get my best accuracy, even on the biggest attempts.



Thank God it's not just me!


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Thank God it's not just me!





Mike Hughey said:


> if I just go at a comfortable-but-still-quite-fast speed, that's how I always get my best accuracy, even on the biggest attempts.



Same here. And the only successful 9BLD attempt was also the fastest. So yeap


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 10, 2015)

Another 7BLD DNF by a lot - 55:46.76[25:51.39]

Any tips for turning the correct layer?

Edit: I must've rotated the cube at some point because all the outer x-centers are solved with an x


----------



## JemFish (Mar 10, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Another 7BLD DNF by a lot - 55:46.76[25:51.39]
> 
> Any tips for turning the correct layer?
> 
> Edit: I must've rotated the cube at some point because all the outer x-centers are solved with an x



Roman made a tutorial for 6x6+ cubes blindfolded, and I believe he talks about a technique to turn the correct layer. Sorry, I don't have a link.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 10, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Roman made a tutorial for 6x6+ cubes blindfolded, and I believe he talks about a technique to turn the correct layer. Sorry, I don't have a link.


Oh cool. Watching it now. I never watched it because I already knew how to solve 6+ BLD.


----------



## Wilhelm (Mar 10, 2015)

I was searching for this thread but couldn't find it for some reason 
4th 4BLD attempt from yesterday 28:50.28 [20:xx.xx] Off by 2 Centers a a couple of wings.
Centers got destroyed because I used Uw' L' Uw for the LB target. Apparently I only works on 3x3 ... oh well.
Wing memo was correct but I forgot to check for corner parity so the UB and UL edge were flipped all the time. 

I went really safe on that one which paid off because the Memo was correct and I didn't forget it


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 10, 2015)

3 attempts at the same 3x3 scramble during my lunch break today. 3 different results. Execution was appalling on the 1st 2 and then I lost my place on the third (everything I'd done was correct). Granted people were chatting to me during the solve but it's still poor. Blind solving really doesn't suit my lifestyle. I get no me time.


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 11, 2015)

Attempted 4BLD! DNF, but not by a whole lot.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 11, 2015)

7BLD DNF(1:06:52.26)[29:41.02]

Off by 40 pieces. But that's a whole lot closer than previously.


----------



## TDM (Mar 11, 2015)

4BLD DNF - 19:53.08. Knew I'd made a mistake during centres, then again during edges. In the end I was off by 12 centres, 12 edges and 2 corners. 

Wasted 2 minutes at the start memorising the wrong pieces, so memo could have been sub-12 (or sub-8 not including review).


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> 4BLD DNF - 19:53.08. Knew I'd made a mistake during centres, then again during edges. In the end I was off by 12 centres, 12 edges and 2 corners.
> 
> Wasted 2 minutes at the start memorising the wrong pieces, so memo could have been sub-12 (or sub-8 not including review).


Unlucky


----------



## Berd (Mar 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> 4BLD DNF - 19:53.08. Knew I'd made a mistake during centres, then again during edges. In the end I was off by 12 centres, 12 edges and 2 corners.
> 
> Wasted 2 minutes at the start memorising the wrong pieces, so memo could have been sub-12 (or sub-8 not including review).


Keep going!


----------



## Roman (Mar 12, 2015)

Another 2-7 relay DNF(1:47:08.16[1:14:58.19]). Long memo (it was a bit harder this time - lots of similar letter-pairs that I need to think of another images, lot edges of cycles etc) and rushed execusion, and this attempt was closer to success than my previous "accurate" attempt. So yes, not to cary about something is the key to succeed in it. Btw, 7x7 execution was 13:xx, which is slightly slower than the 7BLD UWR execution (but maybe this is the reason of DNF )

[video=youtube_share;g2CmCXGHxu4]http://youtu.be/g2CmCXGHxu4[/video]


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 12, 2015)

Damn Roman, you've gotten close a lot of times. Good luck with the next one.

I got a 7BLD DNF that was actually close yay.

55:09.42[24:51.00] - off by 3 left obliques, 2 right obliques, and 3 inner +centers


----------



## Berd (Mar 13, 2015)

Roman said:


> Another 2-7 relay DNF(1:47:08.16[1:14:58.19]). Long memo (it was a bit harder this time - lots of similar letter-pairs that I need to think of another images, lot edges of cycles etc) and rushed execusion, and this attempt was closer to success than my previous "accurate" attempt. So yes, not to cary about something is the key to succeed in it. Btw, 7x7 execution was 13:xx, which is slightly slower than the 7BLD UWR execution (but maybe this is the reason of DNF )
> 
> http://youtu.be/g2CmCXGHxu4


Keep going you tanks!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 14, 2015)

First 5BLD in a while

6:56.38 d2 L' R2 u' f' L' F B f' b U2 R2 B r u2 R2 L' b' r' u2 b2 l' u2 L2 U' u2 b r2 u r F' l2 U L2 f B' r u' L D' d' F' B2 b2 d r' l' R2 D' B r' l2 R' f B2 D2 F d u' f

DNF by a few wings. I'm guessing it was an execution mistake


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 15, 2015)

7BLD DNF by some wings, x-centers and midges. But this is the first time all the obliques were solved.


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 15, 2015)

4BLD DNF, 17:52.
Third attempt.
2 Centers, 8 wings, and 4 corners off. No idea why.


----------



## Berd (Mar 15, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> 4BLD DNF, 17:52.
> Third attempt.
> 2 Centers, 8 wings, and 4 corners off. No idea why.


Keep going, you can do it!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 15, 2015)

7:36.74 r' D' B' f2 l b' R2 L u2 R' f2 d U f2 r2 U R f R2 u f2 u' D' L' U2 l r2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 f2 b d' L2 U' B2 l2 R r U F U2 b d2 r U2 L b L2 b F d' F' f b R2 d2 D2

DNF by 2 corner twists  Accidentally twisted the wrong one. Closest I've gotten to a success in a long time

It's cool how I'm starting to like 5BLD again after over a year


----------



## Iggy (Mar 17, 2015)

6:30.64 L2 f' U' l' f2 R2 F2 B2 b U' d' F2 f' r' D' l u2 r2 U2 b2 F' f u2 l2 f2 l' r2 d2 r B2 L2 f' u l2 L U F l2 f2 F' R' u d B F' D B2 b d' f d2 D L b2 r L U2 D' F u2

3 midges. Executed TA as AT -_- Would've been PB

Edit: so close :/

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-18
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. (33.76) D' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F D' F' R' F' U' B' F' D' L D' Rw' Uw2 
2. 35.54 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R' D U2 R2 F2 R F' R2 U2 Rw2 
3. 35.63 D' F2 D' B2 U L2 D L2 U' L2 R2 B L' R' F D' L' R' D2 R' D2 Uw' 
4. 42.37 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 B U2 R' D L D' U2 F D2 R' Fw Uw' 
5. 35.42 B L2 F' U2 B R2 D2 L2 F2 D R D L2 U' R2 D2 R' B R Fw Uw' 
6. 41.52 L2 U F2 D2 R F L U R F2 L2 F2 U F2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 L' 
7. 39.79 L R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D' F' L' B2 U' F2 D' B F' L' F' Rw2 
8. (DNF(42.75)) R U2 L U2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 L2 B U2 R F2 U L' R F' L2 D Fw' Uw' 
9. 39.46 L U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F' D' F2 L F' L F2 U Rw2 Uw 
10. DNF(48.52) B D2 B D2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 F D2 U' B' F2 D2 L' B' L' F' R' Fw Uw 
11. 34.37 D B2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F D' L F' U2 L R' B D' Rw Uw' 
12. DNF(47.14) B' R D' R2 U D F L' F B U F2 U2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 Fw Uw2

The 42.75 was off by 2 corner twists (twisted them in the wrong direction). the 48.52 was off by 2 corner twists as well, but I think I forgot to memo them. The last one was a mess

The first 5 solves make a 35.53 avg5 though, close to PB


----------



## Wilhelm (Mar 18, 2015)

My two official 4BLD attempts from the last weekend:

First one: Off by 4 wings I think. On the second to last target I shot to the yellow sticker instead of the blue one on the yellow blue edge. The rest was fine :/. However it was reaaaaly slow because I searched for a mistake during my memo which wasn't there.

Second one: Off by 4 Centers. Must've shot to wrong center at some point. Checked the scramble again and my memo was correct. With 26 minutes it was my fastest attempt yet.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 18, 2015)

Another one lel

1. DNF(6:25.57) L2 f u D2 F u F R2 f d2 r2 u' U2 R' d B' r' f2 l u2 r' D' B R' L2 d' D L' r' l2 R' b B' F2 d' f r U u l2 b R b B r' L2 u' f u2 U' b U R L r b2 R L r D

A big mess this time. Memo was 2:48, first sub 3 in a very long time


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 18, 2015)

2:31 3BLD DNF by 2 edges


----------



## Berd (Mar 18, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 2:31 3BLD DNF by 2 edges


Keep going you tank! What are your splits like?


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 18, 2015)

Berd said:


> Keep going you tank! What are your splits like?



1:10-1:40 memo, 1:00 execution.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 18, 2015)

Haven't had a 3BLD success in over a week. I'm really bad at this.


----------



## Berd (Mar 18, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Haven't had a 3BLD success in over a week. I'm really bad at this.


Keep going! You can do it!


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 18, 2015)

Berd said:


> Keep going! You can do it!



You've got to be the most positive person I've ever e-met Berd. I'll get there eventually. Cheers.


----------



## Berd (Mar 18, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> You've got to be the most positive person I've ever e-met Berd. I'll get there eventually. Cheers.


I appreciate that, thank you!


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 19, 2015)

Got really excited about a 17:xx 4BLD, then I realized it was off by three centres. XD


----------



## Iggy (Mar 19, 2015)

DNF(7:29.19) B d2 u' l' f2 F U f U2 B' F' f' D' r' F' l' r' D' d2 l2 R2 b F' u' r' b R u b' F B l' B2 b2 r' b d2 l2 f B2 L' b' d l2 r L2 U r' u' F B l' f' r2 U' d2 r' l' b l2

2 + centers


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 19, 2015)

Within my first 5 BLD solves in 4 months, I get 35.66 DNF off by 2 edges


----------



## Iggy (Mar 20, 2015)

DNF(6:18.51) B d' B' b' r' D f2 R2 d2 u2 D R2 b B' L U2 B2 R f d2 R' B u' B2 R2 b F' r' B2 b' L D R b' d L' b2 f r2 L' d b2 f' L2 F2 d f b L' D' b R f2 U2 d u l2 L2 f D

Really easy scramble. Fastest attempt ever I think


----------



## Berd (Mar 20, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Within my first 5 BLD solves in 4 months, I get 35.66 DNF off by 2 edges


Lol I read that as 5BLD hahah 


Keep going!


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> Lol I read that as 5BLD hahah
> 
> 
> Keep going!



I did too.


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 23, 2015)

13:36 4BLD DNF. [8:00.xx] Pretty much just off by two wings and an r2. Almost 10 minutes faster then my current best..
If TDM and I are still racing, I think I have a pretty good chance of winning this, considering I'm now doing at least one attempt a day for the next 5 weeks.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 23, 2015)

First 2-7BLD relay attempt.



Spoiler


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> First 2-7BLD relay attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep going! What happened on the 4x4?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> Keep going! What happened on the 4x4?


No idea. It's a weird one huh.


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> No idea. It's a weird one huh.


Yeah... The 5x5 looks painful too  so close!


----------



## ollicubes (Mar 23, 2015)

6BLD 44:46.xy 
Off by iner L' and 3 iner x-centers. Looks like thouse centers are wrong because I did one cycle wrong direction. 
I just want succees


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2015)

ollicubes said:


> 6BLD 44:46.xy
> Off by iner L' and 3 iner x-centers. Looks like thouse centers are wrong because I did one cycle wrong direction.
> I just want succees


Keep going! I belive in you!


----------



## JemFish (Mar 24, 2015)

4BLD fail, but SO SO close: I was only off by 3 wings in a time of 11:26.95 minutes. My memo time has dropped from 5:xx minutes to 4.xx minutes, which is nice; and that's a relaxed memo, too, so I hope to get a sub-2 memo when I get better. (My execution is so slow!) I'm going to get a first success very soon...


----------



## Berd (Mar 24, 2015)

JemFish said:


> 4BLD fail, but SO SO close: I was only off by 3 wings in a time of 11:26.95 minutes. My memo time has dropped from 5:xx minutes to 4.xx minutes, which is nice; and that's a relaxed memo, too, so I hope to get a sub-2 memo when I get better. (My execution is so slow!) I'm going to get a first success very soon...


Nice job dude! I still need to learn a few more algs and then I'll be there!


----------



## JemFish (Mar 25, 2015)

Yet another 4BLD fail in 10:06.xx minutes...memo was awesome (sub-3), but execution wasn't at all.

*EDIT*:

Aaand another 4BLD DNF with a time of 10:19.76; I hope to get sub-10 on my first success!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 25, 2015)

thats how bad my 3bld accuracy is...:
Average: DNF (σ = 63.98)
Mean: 1:42.78

Time List:
1. 1:29.75 U2 F L B2 D B2 R L2 B D F2 U2 B D2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 F' B' 
2. DNF(1:54.53) D R2 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 D B2 R2 F' U F R2 B L F' L' D L 
3. 1:49.88 B' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' B U2 R' B2 F2 U' B2 R' U2 
4. DNF(1:49.90)[epic dnf] B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 B U' L B L B R2 B' D 
5. DNF(2:01.55)[forgot to do parity] R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F L2 D2 B' U F2 D B2 U B' R U' R 
6. 1:47.15 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 U R2 U L2 F2 R2 B R' D F D B U' R' B F' 
7. DNF(1:33.08)[off by M2, don't know y] B2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D B2 R' U2 F' L' F2 R2 U B L' F2 
8. 1:47.09 L' F2 B U L' D B' U2 D R' U2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 L' D2 L' B2 
9. DNF(1:22.81)[epic fail] B' U2 F D2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 B' R' D U2 L' F U 
10. DNF(2:19.31)[failed using a comm] D2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F L2 B U' L' B D' B' R U 
11. DNF(2:48.97)[2 twisted corners] D' U' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 L' F D L D2 L D2 R2 F' D2 
12. 1:40.02 B' R' U' F R2 B L2 U' F' D2 R B2 D2 R L D2 L' F2 B2 R2 
13. DNF(1:44.09)[off by 2 flipped edges] L' U B' L B2 L2 U2 B D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F D2 B2 R 
14. DNF(2:22.00)[fail] D L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 L' D2 B L' U' F2 L D2 B2


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 26, 2015)

DNF(56.21) U2 F U2 B F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 U' B2 D2 B R2 F R' B


Sigh if i only i hadnt rushed the 2 flipped edge alg :/

and also this


Spoiler



Session average: DNF
1. 1:10.44 R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U2 B L F U B' L B' F U L2 
2. DNF(1:42.03) D' L2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 L B' L' F U' R U' B F2 R2 U 
3. DNF(1:07.80) U2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D B L U R' B' F2 D F' D' U 
4. 1:15.58 D L' D' L' U' B' U2 R D R' B2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D' 
5. DNF(56.21) U2 F U2 B F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 U' B2 D2 B R2 F R' B 
6. 1:24.74 L2 F' U2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F L2 D2 R' U B R' B' D2 R D2 R' 
7. (1:07.03) U' R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D U2 R D L2 B U B' L' D' U' F 
8. DNF(1:27.89) D' R2 D L2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 U' R' B R2 B2 D2 R' U F D' L2 R2 
9. (DNF(1:28.45)) F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' L B L U F' R' D' B2 U' F' 
10. DNF(1:01.95) R2 F2 U' D F' L F' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 L' 
11. DNF(1:00.73) B U' R' L D2 R2 B' R U2 D' F R2 F' B' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 
12. 1:13.83 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 B' U2 B F D B R' D' L' F2 U F2 L' R2 
13. DNF(1:18.53) R2 D' U' R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 R U F2 R' F' D' F L' U2 R' 
14. 1:31.02 U B2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 D R2 B' R2 U' R D' U2 B D2 R' F2 U2 
15. DNF(1:26.35) R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D' B U R2 F' L R2 F2 D B D2 
16. DNF(1:22.41) D2 R' U2 L D2 L' U2 L F2 D2 L2 U' R B F' D2 L' F2 L' D' U 
17. DNF(1:23.37) L' U D R2 U2 B' R D R2 D2 R U2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 L2 F2


----------



## Cale S (Mar 27, 2015)

past 5 attempts at 7BLD:

31:53.94, DNF, 28:43.72, 27:25.09, DNF

1st DNF was off by 10 centers because I was sick and probably memorized wrong
2nd DNF was late at night and off by a D2 and some pieces

for some reason I was expecting to get an avg5...


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 27, 2015)

Cale S said:


> past 5 attempts at 7BLD:
> 
> 31:53.94, DNF, 28:43.72, 27:25.09, DNF
> 
> ...



Roll it! You still can!


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 27, 2015)

1. DNF (28:57.98)[19:23.59] Uw' Fw F2 B2 D U F' B2 Fw D' Fw' Uw U2 R' Uw' R2 L2 U D2 Uw' F2 B L2 Uw' Rw' D2 F B2 U2 Rw' F2 R Rw D2 R D' B2 L2 R D

First time ever doing a full 4BLD. All the centres were perfect, 16 wings were correct, and 6 corners were correct.

I know what I did wrong, it was something in memo. I think I need a proper memo system instead of what I've got right now, but they're quite difficult to make.


----------



## JemFish (Mar 27, 2015)

ARGH!!!!!!!

4BLD DNF - 13:12.94 minutes

Was super confident with memo, and managed to fix a mistake during execution. Was all good until I got to corners...the location was my TV, and so I memoed my 3 pairs as an advertisement that I was watching:

What I executed:

[HP GT CI] = Advertisement voice: "If you want to be happy (HP) then get (GT) some new thighs (CI)!

Correct memo:

[GT HP CI] = Advertisement voice: "Feeling unsatisfied with your thighs? Get (GT) some happy (HP) ones [thighs] (CI) today!"

*sigh*...everything was correct except those damned corners!


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 27, 2015)

JemFish said:


> ARGH!!!!!!!
> 
> 4BLD DNF - 13:12.94 minutes
> 
> ...



Ack, that's frustrating! So close!


----------



## Berd (Mar 27, 2015)

JemFish said:


> ARGH!!!!!!!
> 
> 4BLD DNF - 13:12.94 minutes
> 
> ...


You can do it!


----------



## Robin M (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey! I'm trying the 7BLD. I have tried 7 times (I think) and my last attempt was DNF by 6 centers (in 52 minutes) :'/ I'm so excited because it would be the first french 7BLD success! Hope I'll get a success one day!


----------



## Berd (Mar 29, 2015)

Robin M said:


> Hey! I'm trying the 7BLD. I have tried 7 times (I think) and my last attempt was DNF by 6 centers (in 52 minutes) :'/ I'm so excited because it would be the first french 7BLD success! Hope I'll get a success one day!


You can do it man! I'm like that with 4bld at the moment!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Mar 30, 2015)

DNF U2 L2 B' D' B D' L D' F' U' F U F D2 R' F' U' F2 L' F D' L' B' R2 L'
DNF D' U' B R' D2 L2 U R' D2 L2 D2 B L2 R' F' D' B L D' U F' R2 L F D'
3:07.04 L2 R' F2 D U2 B F' D L B F R2 F' B D2 B2 U' L' B' F2 R2 L D U' B'
DNF B' D' L2 U' L2 R2 D' U' R2 L2 F R D2 R2 D2 B F' L F' B2 U2 R U2 D2 R2
DNF R2 L D' F D' U L2 D R2 B D2 R U' R2 B U2 R F2 B L R2 D2 R' L' B'
DNF R2 F U' B' U2 D L2 D R2 D U F B2 U2 B F U2 F' D2 U' R2 U D L D2
DNF U2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 F2 R' L U R2 B' D' R' U2 B L R2 D L R D' L F' L
DNF L D L' R U2 F B U' R' D2 F L' D U2 R2 F' B U' R U B2 D R' U B2
DNF U D' B' R L2 U2 B' F2 L2 B L' U B2 D' R' D2 U' L' D' L U F2 B R2 L2
DNF U2 D2 R2 F' L B L2 B' D2 B2 D F2 U' D2 B2 R D' L U' D' B' F' D' L2 R
DNF R2 L' U D2 L' F2 R' L2 F L2 D' B' D' U2 F2 L' F' R' U' B2 U' F2 B' U2 D'
DNF R' U B2 R2 L B F2 R U' R B R F U R D2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 L' B2 F2 L2
DNF L D2 B' U2 R' B2 L U2 L F' D B2 F' U B D' B2 U2 D' F' R U2 L2 R B'
3:14.17 U F' D2 F' U L B' L' U2 F' R U R' B F2 R' L2 D L2 F U' D2 F2 L2 D
3:01.41 F B R F' B2 U D2 R2 B2 L2 D L R' D' R2 F2 R' L U2 B2 U2 B2 D' F B2
DNF B2 U' F B2 L2 R B' U' L2 D2 U R2 F2 B2 L' R F' U D2 R D F2 B' L F2
2:11.87 R B' F2 U L' R D' F' B2 D L U L F2 L2 F U L2 D2 F B2 D U L B2
3:18.68 B D' R L U D2 B U2 F U' D' R' F' B R' U2 D2 L F2 U' L2 F' B' L R
DNF R L' B' D U' F' U D2 L F2 D' F U F2 R L' F B' R L2 U' D' L' F2 U
2:28.34 B' D F' B D' F' R D' F2 D' F2 L' F R2 D' B R' U F' L D R' B U' D2
2:40.41 D2 U L2 D R' B' D' L U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' L' U F R' B2 D' B2 U B2 R

That DNF streak, dude


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 31, 2015)

Latest 2-7BLD attempt

2,3,5 - solved
4 - off by lots for some reason
6 - 36 pieces (3 moves to restore corners and some wings though)
7 - 48 pieces


----------



## Roman (Mar 31, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Latest 2-7BLD attempt
> 
> 2,3,5 - solved
> 4 - off by lots for some reason
> ...



Didn't you got tired of counting how many pieces are not solved? 
Good luck at next appempts


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 31, 2015)

Roman said:


> Didn't you got tired of counting how many pieces are not solved?
> Good luck at next appempts


Yeah  I don't do it often.
Thanks!


----------



## Berd (Mar 31, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Latest 2-7BLD attempt
> 
> 2,3,5 - solved
> 4 - off by lots for some reason
> ...


Grr, someone will get it soon!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 2, 2015)

Another 2-7BLD attempt

1:45:46.87[57:29.78]

Only 4x4 and 6x6 were unsolved.
7 pieces on 4x4, 16 pieces on 6x6. Wasn't too hard to count this time 

What's the fastest attempt ever? Has anyone else memo'd sub-1? (Roman probably)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 4, 2015)

2-7BLD DNF again. I'm getting closer anyway.

1:44:21.79[55:36.55] - Sub-1:45 though!

6x6 was 2 x-centers off, 7x7 was 3 obliques off.

The 4x4 was a DNF again (every attempt so far). Corners were off by a U2 which explains 4 wings off, but there were also 2 flipped dedges.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 4, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-4
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 7:41.36 D U' B R' F' U' u2 L' U' d r2 R' f d2 U' f2 u' U2 d2 r U' L' u f' r' l' D' d2 L2 b' r' D2 l2 U d2 u' B' u B F' R2 d f l' d' b2 B' R' F' L2 l' r d' D' R' d2 R2 F U b2 
2. 7:31.85 r2 U' L D' R2 u2 F l U b L' U F2 b' U r' D2 b F u' L2 R F f' l' b L2 r2 l2 D' F2 L' u f2 b' R' B' u' l' D2 L2 D' B2 L d' r b d r R' d f' d L d' B2 U2 f' R U2 
3. DNF(9:08.51) B l D B f2 b2 l L D b2 F2 d2 f2 d l r' L2 u' R' u2 b' B2 d' b2 L D R L2 B' R' u2 R B' r2 b2 L' D' b F2 R B F2 l' d2 D' u U' F f2 L2 f2 U R2 U' D2 f2 U2 R2 F d'

Last one was off by 2 +centers. There were so many pauses, it really should've been sub 7


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 5, 2015)

MBLD 2/5, just terrible

Generated By csTimer on 2015-4-5
avg of 5: 0.56

Time List:
1. 0.31 U R B' U F' L D' F' R' U F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 
2. 0.92 B2 U' D2 R U2 F' L2 B' U L2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 B D2 F' U2 3 corners off
3. 0.45 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 B' L D B' U2 R' B U' F' L 4 edges off
4. (0.31) B' D2 B L2 D2 B U2 B' R2 F D2 R B2 D' L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' L 3 corners off
5. (27:36.33) B2 D2 B F U2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 L2 R F2 L F2 D U2 L F U2

Conclusion: I suck


----------



## JemFish (Apr 6, 2015)

Three 3BLD DNFs, *sigh*...I think I'm gonna go listen to some music instead...BLD is so tiring.


----------



## cashis (Apr 6, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Three 3BLD DNFs, *sigh*...I think I'm gonna go listen to some music instead...BLD is so tiring.



This is me every time I attempt BLD.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 6, 2015)

4BLD DNF in 7:43.50. Was my 2nd attempt since my first success.

[R2 F' R' F2 Fw B2 R' Fw2 Rw' R D R U L R' Uw D L R' U2 D' Fw Uw' R D L' Uw R' U F' D F2 U L Rw Uw2 F2 B' Uw Rw]

(Notice how all the orange is solved, LOL...)

*EDIT*: Orange centres, I mean.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 8, 2015)

Finally got the 2-5 right in a 2-7BLD relay.

Off by some obliques and x-centers on the 6x6, and quite a lot on the 7x7.

Getting a little faster though haha 1:43:27.70[55:30.92]


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry to jump in with a question, but seeing CyanSandwiches posts made me want to know, is the 2-7BLD something that's never been completed before?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 8, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Sorry to jump in with a question, but seeing CyanSandwiches posts made me want to know, is the 2-7BLD something that's never been completed before?



Yes, although a few people have gotten very close; Mike Hughey had a DNF by 3 wings on 6x6, Brandon Mikel had a DNF by 2 obliques on 7x7, and Roman had a DNF by 2 centers on 4x4 (also another off by 3 centers on 5x5, one with one move done wrong on 3x3, and some others). For at least 6 years, 2-7BLD has been proven to be cursed again and again.

but I still need to try it sometime soon


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh man. Didn't know about the 2 centers on 4x4 one. That's rough!


----------



## Berd (Apr 8, 2015)

Someone will do it soon!


----------



## Roman (Apr 8, 2015)

Good luck everyone who tries 2-7 relay. It stopped being interesting for me as it's too long and painful to memorize and the success rate is ridiculously small.


----------



## mycube (Apr 8, 2015)

Roman said:


> Good luck everyone who tries 2-7 relay. It stopped being interesting for me as it's too long and painful to memorize and the success rate is ridiculously small.



Well... It's Zero


----------



## JemFish (Apr 9, 2015)

Roman said:


> Good luck everyone who tries 2-7 relay. It stopped being interesting for me as it's too long and painful to memorize and the success rate is ridiculously small.



Oh come on, Mr. Strakhov, at least try to get the first ever success! After that you can quit (maybe). Please please please don't stop until you get it!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Apr 9, 2015)

Failed an attempt to get my first ever Ao12 on 3BLD, on the last solve. Shame... 

2:29.13, 3:03.05, 3:36.74, 3:09.25, 2:37.98, DNF(3:18.77), 2:33.29, 3:17.25, 2:32.17, 2:03.63, 2:12.67, DNF(2:49.46)


----------



## Cale S (Apr 9, 2015)

nooooooo

5BLD - 5:24.68 DNF by 3 wings because I forgot to execute LZ


----------



## JemFish (Apr 9, 2015)

Cale S said:


> nooooooo
> 
> 5BLD - 5:24.68 DNF by 3 wings because I forgot to execute LZ



Ooh, so close! Well at least it was sub-WR, and that there wasn't much off anyway.

*EDIT*: What's your best unofficial success time?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 9, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Ooh, so close! Well at least it was sub-WR, and that there wasn't much off anyway.
> 
> *EDIT*: What's your best unofficial success time?



my pb's for single/mo3/avg5 are 5:49.74/6:19.87/6:38.32


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 9, 2015)

Cale S said:


> nooooooo
> 
> 5BLD - 5:24.68 DNF by 3 wings because I forgot to execute LZ


Good job though. Just a matter of time until you sub-WR.


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2015)

Cale S said:


> nooooooo
> 
> 5BLD - 5:24.68 DNF by 3 wings because I forgot to execute LZ


Keep going!


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 9, 2015)

Tried timing a 3BLD solve for the first time as I have my first comp next month and want to get a solve within the 12 min limit. Took me 13 mins with 8 wrong edges. Not promising.


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Tried timing a 3BLD solve for the first time as I have my first comp next month and want to get a solve within the 12 min limit. Took me 13 mins with 8 wrong edges. Not promising.


Keep going! You can do it!


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 10, 2015)

Tried again. Got it down to 9 mins. Wrong by er... everything.


----------



## Berd (Apr 10, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Tried again. Got it down to 9 mins. Wrong by er... everything.


Don't give up!


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 10, 2015)

8.52 success! This thing's crazier than love. Best post it on the right thread. There's nothing like a Berd to spur a man on.


----------



## Berd (Apr 10, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> 8.52 success! This thing's crazier than love. Best post it on the right thread. There's nothing like a Berd to spur a man on.


Look at that! Now in comp please!


----------



## JemFish (Apr 10, 2015)

I gave up on this corners-only scramble because there were 5 corners to be twisted (excluding the buffer) and only 2 pieces to actually solve.

L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U R2 L2 F' U B R2 U' R2 F U B' U2


----------



## Cale S (Apr 11, 2015)

5BLD - 5:12.83 DNF by 2 x-centers 
whyyyyyy


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 11, 2015)

Official 4BLD attempt, going for my first success. Memo'd centres and corners, and then sadly gave up on wings after around 18 minutes. Checked centres afterwards and memo was correct.


----------



## Berd (Apr 11, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Official 4BLD attempt, going for my first success. Memo'd centres and corners, and then sadly gave up on wings after around 18 minutes. Checked centres afterwards and memo was correct.


Whyyy!?


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 11, 2015)

Berd said:


> Whyyy!?



Because I am not used to 4BLD and need a lot of practice on wings first.

EDIT: I had an attempt in the car on the way up, I couldn't remember the memo when I went to post-mortem. A huge execution mistake.


----------



## TDM (Apr 11, 2015)

I also failed 4BLD officially. Forgot to review centres, got to the second image (4th pair) of the solve and couldn't remember it. I didn't actually link the image to the location at all, so I would never have remembered... everything was memorised correctly


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> I also failed 4BLD officially. Forgot to review centres, got to the second image (4th pair) of the solve and couldn't remember it. I didn't actually link the image to the location at all, so I would never have remembered... everything was memorised correctly



Sorry for scrambling your 4x4 using a 5BLD scramble


----------



## Cale S (Apr 12, 2015)

5BLD - 5:18.10 DNF by 3 midges and 3 x-centers


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD - 5:18.10 DNF by 3 midges and 3 x-centers


Nooo! Memo or execution error!?


----------



## Cale S (Apr 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> Nooo! Memo or execution error!?



For the midges I think I did the inverse of the 3-cycle I was supposed to do (MS instead of SM), for x-centers I think I did the last target wrong (L instead of Z)


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

Cale S said:


> For the midges I think I did the inverse of the 3-cycle I was supposed to do (MS instead of SM), for x-centers I think I did the last target wrong (L instead of Z)


Ouch. So close. Keep going!


----------



## moralsh (Apr 12, 2015)

A single twisted corner stopped me from getting an official 3bld mean. And then a 3 cycle in the finals. Twisted corner was more painful but at least I'm like Feliks now [emoji13]


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 13, 2015)

I haven't achieved a success yet. Always a DNF corner twist or two unoriented corners.


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 13, 2015)

Every BLD I have ever done. I can't BLD solve.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 13, 2015)

strakerak said:


> I haven't achieved a success yet. Always a DNF corner twist or two unoriented corners.



Make sure you're orienting twisted corners/edges AFTER doing your cycles or else your memo will be different from the actual cycles.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 13, 2015)

3BLD PB fail in 1:14.36 seconds...

(Careful with your encouragements, Berd, or else I might overtake you!)


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

JemFish said:


> 3BLD PB fail in 1:14.36 seconds...
> 
> (Careful with your encouragements, Berd, or else I might overtake you!)


I have a 1:08 Dnf so be careful


----------



## JemFish (Apr 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> I have a 1:08 Dnf so be careful



Well, I'm annoyed with TuRBo so I'm now going full comms...*gives an evil chuckle and goes off to find Noah Arthur's edges commutator tutorial*...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 14, 2015)

Ruined a PB single and ao5 by fumbling an r Turn on 4BLD.

Would've been 3:52/4:35


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 16, 2015)

Last 4 5BLD attempts:

1. Gave up because of slow memo
2. Gave up because of slow memo
3. 8:13 off by 4 wings (either memo'd or executed the last 4 in the wrong order)
4. Good (sub-3) memo, but I accidentally stopped the timer before starting so didn't attempt.


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 16, 2015)

3 edges............

8. (DNF(49.21)) B2 U2 L' D2 R D2 R' B2 L2 B2 R F' U' L B2 L' F R B' L' R2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 16, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 3 edges............
> 
> 8. (DNF(49.21)) B2 U2 L' D2 R D2 R' B2 L2 B2 R F' U' L B2 L' F R B' L' R2


Race to sub-49?


----------



## moralsh (Apr 17, 2015)

5BLD DNF off by 3 midges closest I've come so far , memo was spread between different TV commercials so I don't really know how long it was, but it was looong. I hope to be writing in the other thread soon


----------



## Berd (Apr 17, 2015)

moralsh said:


> 5BLD DNF off by 3 midges closest I've come so far , memo was spread between different TV commercials so I don't really know how long it was, but it was looong. I hope to be writing in the other thread soon


You can do it!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 18, 2015)

7:25 5BLD off by 2 x-centers and 2 +centers


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm gonna call this my closest attempt.

2-7BLD 1:33:45.33[46:33.86]

3 corners on 4x4, 2 obliques on 6x6, didn't undo a setup move on 7x7, so some wings were off.


----------



## Hari (Apr 19, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> I'm gonna call this my closest attempt.
> 
> 2-7BLD 1:33:45.33[46:33.86]
> 
> 3 corners on 4x4, 2 obliques on 6x6, didn't undo a setup move on 7x7, so some wings were off.



Wut. Amazing time. And that memo especially


----------



## Berd (Apr 19, 2015)

Hari said:


> Wut. Amazing time. And that memo especially


Yeah! Great memo time! Get the UWR in it!


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 27, 2015)

3BLD after a few drinks. 3 non centres where they were meant to be. The memo withstood scrutiny. The fingers did not.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 29, 2015)

Latest 2-7BLD was off by 2 flipped edges on 3x3 (lol), and some corners and edges on 7x7. I'm guessing some wrong moves during corners messed up the edges.

First time every center has been solved though.


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 29, 2015)

this isn't really a DNF but it was a 2 consecutive 3bld sub 1 min fails 

I got 1:00.85 then next solve 1:00.82

got a 52 a few solves later though


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 29, 2015)

Just did a 4BLD attempt, thought I had made an execution mistake during wings, gave up, then found I hadn't messed up at all, memo was correct...


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 30, 2015)

4BLD DNF 14:xx 4 Corners, 9 wings

I still don't have a sub-20.. or a second success..


----------



## SirWaffle (May 1, 2015)

6. (DNF(40.32)) B L2 B L2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F U' L' U' B R2 U F2 U2 L 

2 flipped edges... I cri everytime ;'(


----------



## Cale S (May 3, 2015)

5BLD DNF - 4:53.92
messed up during corners, D F2 D' away from a 3-cycle of corners
sub-5 is within reach


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 3, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 5BLD DNF - 4:53.92
> messed up during corners, D F2 D' away from a 3-cycle of corners
> sub-5 is within reach


Still making big improvements. Nice job.


----------



## pyr14 (May 3, 2015)

The biggest fail i had was when i sat there bothered to memorise for 50min+ (yes i was a newbie then, i usually averaged 20min memo) and then i still DNF.


----------



## newtonbase (May 4, 2015)

Corners only solve. Nice and fast memo and execution. Shame I didn't hold it the right way up.


----------



## Hari (May 5, 2015)

2nd fastest ever 3BLD for me but putting it down as a failure thanks to yet another sub30 fail. Locked up badly on the corner twisting alg at the end :| 30.73 B2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 B R F2 R' D2 U R F U L2


----------



## SirWaffle (May 5, 2015)

Two freakin edges 

7. (dnf(40.08)) u' r2 l u2 d b l2 b' r2 l f2 u2 l' f2 d2 l' u2 f2 l2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 10, 2015)

that's how bad my accuracy is... but memo time improved 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-10
solves/total: 10/27

single
best: 1:14.16
worst: 2:01.92

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 71.85)
best: 1:30.55 (σ = 15.36)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 103.82)
best: DNF (σ = 103.82)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 74.90)
best: DNF (σ = 74.90)

Average: DNF (σ = 65.19)
Mean: 1:42.92

Time List:
1. DNF(1:22.69)[2 flipped edges] F B U' B' L D2 F' U D R U' L2 U2 D' L2 D F2 U L2 B2 U2 
2. 2:00.77 R' B2 D F' R F B2 L2 D F B2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 
3. DNF(2:20.77) D2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 B' F' R2 L' U L B R' D' B U B' F 
4. 2:01.92 D2 L' D2 U2 L' D2 R B2 U2 F2 R' F' R2 U F' U F2 R2 B2 
5. DNF(2:18.07) D R U' R' F' R' B' D2 F' L2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U L' 
6. DNF(1:51.30) B2 U2 L2 F U2 B' D2 F' L2 F D2 L' U' R D2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 
7. DNF(2:04.77) F2 L2 U F2 U L2 U F2 R2 B' U2 B' L' B L2 R F2 D B 
8. DNF(2:11.52) U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 F L F2 D2 R D' R' B' L' R 
9. DNF(1:54.42) U2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 D R F' D' U L' D L2 R2 
10. DNF(1:29.13) L2 U L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D' L' B D F D R' B2 D2 B' 
11. DNF(1:51.66) U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 R' B L F D2 L R F' U L2 
12. DNF(1:48.11)[2 flippededges] D2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' R D F' U2 L F R2 F' 
13. 1:42.02 L2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 F L2 B2 U' R' U F2 R' F' R' B' L' B' 
14. DNF(1:24.07)[messed up set up move] F2 L2 U2 B F D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 R' F U R F' D2 B2 D' U B2 
15. 1:48.50 F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 R U' B' L' R F2 U2 F' L' U 
16. DNF(1:53.35) U' L' F2 L' D2 R2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 D' U2 B' F' R U B L' 
17. DNF(1:45.43) R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U B D' R' B2 D F2 L2 D' B2 
18. 1:44.63 F' U B2 L F B2 D2 R U D L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R' 
19. 1:14.16 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F U L U B' D R2 B2 U' R2 
20. 1:32.85 L2 D2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L' F' L R B' U2 L2 B F R2 
21. DNF(2:26.20) B2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' F2 U B2 D L R2 U2 B D R U' B2 U2 R' 
22. DNF(2:23.03) B U L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F' D B L D R2 F2 U' L' 
23. 1:36.75 D2 L2 B2 D L2 D L2 R2 F2 D B2 R D R2 U B' U2 L' D' L2 U' 
24. 1:45.98 B R D' L B2 U F' R2 B' F2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 
25. 1:41.61 L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 U F2 L F2 D' F2 U B' R F' L2 B2 
26. DNF(1:17.64) L2 R2 U F2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 F' L B R F2 L F' D' R2 B2 
27. DNF(2:08.62) L U B2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 D2 B2 R F L2 B' D U2 B D B


----------



## the super cuber (May 16, 2015)

2/5 Multiblind in 8:05 (4:11 memo) 

Accuracy was bad but that time is crazy fast for me


----------



## Iggy (May 16, 2015)

Decided to do some BLD today

DNF(2:59.54) F' r F2 L2 f' L2 D2 r' f L2 U L' F r f L' D2 R D' r' F R f2 F U2 D' r R2 D' U B R B' u F2 f' U R U' D2

Off by 2 corners. Fastest attempt out of the few 4BLD attempts I did (they were all DNFs )


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 18, 2015)

I sub 1:30'd a 2-7BLD(DNF) relay.

1:29:50.48[45:59.81] Off by the 3,5 and 7. Accuracy wasn't great.


----------



## Iggy (May 19, 2015)

DNF(5:48.01) f' u2 b' D2 f' F2 U2 u2 d2 b l r U r D f2 R2 L2 F b' r' f L' r2 D R' u2 b' f F2 B U F2 U2 D' f' D' l' b2 l2 r f2 l' u' b2 d F l2 U D B' f2 r' f2 r2 B' F d R F

3 X centers, accidentally executed FM as MF :/


----------



## Hari (May 19, 2015)

2x2-4x4 BLD relay in 9:20.35. Was a success but putting it down here thanks to that massive pause in the 3x3 recall. This should be sub7 able with some more practice.


----------



## Ollie (May 19, 2015)

Once I've adapted to one-pass memo these sorts of mistakes should go away - the first scramble had 4 flipped midges, but I missed the fourth midge at DB and mistook that my buffer piece needed flipping. On the second scramble I missed an isolated 3-cycle during memo, which is easy to do if you're one-passing (counting, ain't nobody got time for dat).


----------



## Roman (May 19, 2015)

Ollie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo68zyqVjzA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Once I've adapted to one-pass memo these sorts of mistakes should go away - the first scramble had 4 flipped midges, but I missed the fourth midge at DB and mistook that my buffer piece needed flipping. On the second scramble I missed an isolated 3-cycle during memo, which is easy to do if you're one-passing (counting, ain't nobody got time for dat).



Wow, that's amazing. I guess someday I need to try one-way memo too once I have a free time for cubing again.
GJ!


----------



## ryanj92 (May 19, 2015)

Ollie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo68zyqVjzA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Once I've adapted to one-pass memo these sorts of mistakes should go away - the first scramble had 4 flipped midges, but I missed the fourth midge at DB and mistook that my buffer piece needed flipping. On the second scramble I missed an isolated 3-cycle during memo, which is easy to do if you're one-passing (counting, ain't nobody got time for dat).



Inspiring, nonetheless


----------



## Iggy (May 19, 2015)

Ollie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo68zyqVjzA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Once I've adapted to one-pass memo these sorts of mistakes should go away - the first scramble had 4 flipped midges, but I missed the fourth midge at DB and mistook that my buffer piece needed flipping. On the second scramble I missed an isolated 3-cycle during memo, which is easy to do if you're one-passing (counting, ain't nobody got time for dat).



Nice. It's interesting to see how 5BLD memo is progressing to one-passing when I still have trouble not reviewing 4BLD centers


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 21, 2015)

6BLD DNF(17:33.36)[6:53.26] 3 inner wings.


----------



## tseitsei (May 21, 2015)

8:52.xy 5BLD DNF by 3-cycle of + center... :/

Executed one comm the wrong way I think...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 22, 2015)

1. DNF 15:43.21 L' R2 D' B D' Fw U' Rw' D R Rw' F2 L U' R L' Fw2 B Uw D' R Fw' L Rw U Uw' Fw U' B2 L2 D' Uw Fw2 B2 Uw L' U2 L2 Fw L'

10:40 memo, my execution always seems around 5 mins with U2/r2/OP. Is that slow?

4BLD dnf by 3 corners. Did audio for them which was a bad idea. forgot 2 letters, had to guess them and they were wrong obviously :^) executes TI instead of DT


----------



## newtonbase (May 22, 2015)

Unable to get a successful 3BLD solve ahead of tomorrow's comp. Best attempt was 3 cycled pieces due to recall error which would have been a significant PB but still more than half the max time allowed.


----------



## newtonbase (May 23, 2015)

First comp and I took 9 mins to rescramble the cube. Judge said I undid a setup wrongly on the third corner buy I think there were more mistakes than just that. Memo felt good but was too nervous to concentrate.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 23, 2015)

and yet another very very fast dnf, 8:50 memo, 2 twisted corners ._.

12:45.17 F D' Fw Uw2 F Uw2 Rw' U2 Fw2 U2 Uw Fw2 D' F' L' U F' R2 F' U F2 U2 Fw Uw' Rw Uw2 R F U' B' L2 B L' U' F B L2 Rw U' D2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 23, 2015)

my last 5 4bld solves, epic fail. I should memorise my corners better lel. but I think the key is to just practise, so I will keep going  btw from 30 mins to ~13-14 in 7 attempts :^)

Time List:
1. DNF(15:43.21)[3 corner cycle] L' R2 D' B D' Fw U' Rw' D R Rw' F2 L U' R L' Fw2 B Uw D' R Fw' L Rw U Uw' Fw U' B2 L2 D' Uw Fw2 B2 Uw L' U2 L2 Fw L' 
2. DNF(17:19.48)[lel epic dnf] Rw2 L2 U L2 Rw2 D2 Rw B R D' R Fw' D U' F2 R' B2 Uw2 D2 B D R2 Fw F B' Uw' F2 U Fw' B2 Rw2 B' Fw2 L2 D' F' D Rw2 B' U2 
3. DNF(12:45.17)[2 twisted corners] F D' Fw Uw2 F Uw2 Rw' U2 Fw2 U2 Uw Fw2 D' F' L' U F' R2 F' U F2 U2 Fw Uw' Rw Uw2 R F U' B' L2 B L' U' F B L2 Rw U' D2 
4. DNF(12:08.22)[epic dnf] D' R Fw B' U' R2 L F' Uw D F' R2 L U2 R Uw F2 D2 R Rw2 U L R' Uw Rw2 L R B2 R' F L' B' Uw' Fw R B U L2 Rw' U2 
5. DNF(15:01.82)[y do I always forget my corner memp ._.] Fw Uw F' Fw' D Fw' Rw' U' Rw' D' L Uw2 Rw' R2 Fw F' R' U2 Uw' Fw B Uw2 R2 Rw B2 Uw B U Fw2 F Uw L2 D2 F L' U R B2 Rw' R'


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 24, 2015)

5BLD 16:16 DNF, first attempt of 2015. At least 2 wrong turns somewhere I think, so can't tell if anything else went wrong. It was meant to be a safe attempt. Also, apparently the timer app I used has BLD mode where I tap after doing memo and again at the end of execution, but doesn't tell me my memo time. Wat.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 26, 2015)

6BLD DNF by 5 x-centers - DNF(18:14.85)[8:29.35]

Memo was slow but, first sub-10 execution.


----------



## kschiew (May 26, 2015)

[BLD NOOB ALERT]

Best average of 5: DNF
DNF DNF DNF (DNF) (6:39.795)
1. DNF D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U R2 F' D2 R B' L' D R2 U2 F D2
2. DNF F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U R2 U' L' F2 D' U' L2 B D' U' R' D'
3. DNF F2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 F' R' U2 R2 U B D' R2 U' R' U'
4. DNF D U2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R U' R' U' B' D2 U L' F R' U'
5. DNF R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 L R2 B F R' F R2 D' B L D
6. 6:39.795 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 F U' R L U' B' F U F2 L2 D

After learning blindfolded for a week, I decided to time an average, which is an epic fail, 1/5. Will continue to work on BLD though, it's one of my favourite events now.


----------



## newtonbase (May 26, 2015)

Getting a sub 7 within a week is far from a failure. We'll done.


----------



## Berd (May 26, 2015)

kschiew said:


> [BLD NOOB ALERT]
> 
> Best average of 5: DNF
> DNF DNF DNF (DNF) (6:39.795)
> ...



Yeah keep going man, if you need any help, just DM me!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 28, 2015)

DNFed my first 5bld attempt yesterday. Pretty sure it was a setup mistake in +-centers  I expected easy sub30, but I completely messed up x-centers memo and wansn't able to recall my midges memo. Wings went surprisingly easy, But most of them were wrong because of other stupid mistakes... (Mostly some set up moves)


----------



## SirWaffle (May 29, 2015)

1. DNF(6:10.22) Uw2 D U Fw' Uw2 F2 Fw2 L2 B Rw' B' L2 F2 U' B L Fw U' Rw' R Uw F2 R Rw2 Uw2 R B' Fw' Uw' R L2 F' B2 Uw U' Fw' Uw U2 D2 B2 

3edges....


----------



## penguinz7 (May 29, 2015)

So I was doing some bld for once
Got a PB, 1:39
I got really excited and walked away from my computer
I came back a minute later and realized there was two twisted edges I had not seen


----------



## newtonbase (May 30, 2015)

I'm learning M2 and have realised what a huge mistake I made using OP edges. On the bright side my J and T perms have improved big lots.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 31, 2015)

Damn son. Latest 2-7BLD relay DNF - 1:19:33.22[38:41.97]


Also this happened not too long before I started.

(nose bleed)


----------



## Iggy (May 31, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Damn son. Latest 2-7BLD relay DNF - 1:19:33.22[38:41.97]
> View attachment 5178
> 
> Also this happened not too long before I started.
> ...



1:19:33  so fast! hope you get a success soon


----------



## Berd (May 31, 2015)

So close dude! I'm not gonna open the second pic (I have haemopobia) :/ x


----------



## newtonbase (May 31, 2015)

Berd said:


> So close dude! I'm not gonna open the second pic (I have haemopobia) :/ x



Wise choice. It's quite bad.


----------



## Hari (Jun 4, 2015)

DNF by exactly 2 + centers :| would have been PB by 11 seconds.. first sub 5 memo time for me too
DNF(10:08.83)[4:49.16] Fw' Uw Bw' D R Fw2 D2 B Rw Fw' Dw Uw L Lw F' Dw2 Lw' Bw L Uw2 R2 Uw B2 Rw D' Uw' B' D' R' D' Fw2 Lw U Bw' Uw2 Dw Rw2 Uw' Dw B' F Bw' Rw' F2 L Bw2 Lw' Dw' B2 Lw' Uw' Rw R L2 Fw Rw' L' Fw' Dw' U2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 4, 2015)

1:11.21 3bld DNF by 3 edges... Memo mistake I guess but 31 sec memo


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 5, 2015)

So i suck at life, i managed to save myself on a pop with a 4bld. I was mid alg pop and then i calmly fixed it and got all edges and centers but then wait for it, i **** up a yperm during corners. Did the first 4 moved and my fingers slipped and i forgot what i had done.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 9, 2015)

Canadian Open 2015: DNF'd all three 4BLD solves first thing. Then DNF'd first two 3BLD solves, each by two flipped edges (1. comm with wrong sticker; 2. just forgot to flip last edge). Finally got a success on the third, 2:19. Next the first 5BLD attempt. I memo'd wings first, and solved them last and had forgotten the last image. Tried to remember/deduce it but in the end failed, so off by several wings DNF. Then did the second attempt. Felt really good. Result: . Could have been Canadian Champion too, as everyone else also DNF'd. DNS third attempt.

Having all the BLD on one day is a terrible idea in my opinion. Too much memo stress, and didn't leave me time to warm up for any other events on Saturday, so I failed at them all.



(But it's ok, Sunday went really well!)


----------



## Berd (Jun 9, 2015)

Keroma12 said:


> Canadian Open 2015: DNF'd all three 4BLD solves first thing. Then DNF'd first two 3BLD solves, each by two flipped edges (1. comm with wrong sticker; 2. just forgot to flip last edge). Finally got a success on the third, 2:19. Next the first 5BLD attempt. I memo'd wings first, and solved them last and had forgotten the last image. Tried to remember/deduce it but in the end failed, so off by several wings DNF. Then did the second attempt. Felt really good. Result: View attachment 5197. Could have been Canadian Champion too, as everyone else also DNF'd. DNS third attempt.
> 
> Having all the BLD on one day is a terrible idea in my opinion. Too much memo stress, and didn't leave me time to warm up for any other events on Saturday, so I failed at them all.
> 
> ...


Unlucky man! In uk comps, we usually have 4/5bld one lunchtime and multi the day after.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 10, 2015)

DNF(6:53.31)[2:38.63] D2 Rw2 L Bw B' Dw2 B' R L Dw' Lw2 Bw R2 Bw2 D B2 L Lw' Rw' Fw' F2 L2 F' U B L2 D2 B Dw2 R Uw2 Bw2 R' L Rw2 Uw2 Dw2 R F' U' Dw Lw2 Uw' D Bw' Uw' U' D2 B2 D2 R D' B2 Bw2 Uw' F2 D' U Lw' D

Off by 4 moves because I undid the last setup wrong.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 12, 2015)

2/5 i suck, 12 min easy safe memo
dnfs:
2x 2 flipped edges
1x 2 twisted corners meh

3. (17:39.00) 1) D2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U B F R F2 U' L2 R U F' R' 
2) B F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 U' R F U2 L B' L U L D2 
3) B' R F2 R F2 U' B' D' R2 F B' R2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U 
4) R' U' F D2 R2 B D2 R' L2 U2 D2 B U2 B' D2 B L2 U2 
5) B' U' F B U R' D R L' U' F' R2 L2 U2 B' D2 F R2 F' B' R2


----------



## Berd (Jun 12, 2015)

Damn, those dnfs! Keep going!


----------



## ollicubes (Jun 13, 2015)

Official 4BLD 4.08.xxCube was off by pll parity, so why not mess up that alg and get DNF ))


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 14, 2015)

4bld dnf by 5 edges + forgot to undo one set up back move during centers, so centers was off by a d' and B' F'... how disappointing, 5:24 memo though

1. (DNF(8:36.07)) Fw2 B2 L2 D' L' Fw' F D2 U2 B F' U2 Fw' Rw2 F Rw D' U Rw' D2 U2 R2 D R' U2 F Uw' Rw' Fw2 U2 R Rw Fw U2 Fw2 R U' Rw B D'


----------



## Hari (Jun 15, 2015)

Ugh.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2015)

4. (DNF(2:42.38)[2 corners]) F' U2 L2 B' F2 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 F L D' B2 U R' B2 F' D L F' z' y2


such an easy scramble too


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 18, 2015)

4bld dnfs:
9:29 and 8:56 execution mistakes during edges (I suck)... Both had 5:40 memo is


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 20, 2015)

just dnfed another 4bld: 9:18... but I know the reason for my dnfs now 
whenever I have wings parity (method r2), I just did the set up moves for the parity alg, executed it, and the set up move back. However, I always forgot to do the r2 before set up+parity etc. I was alwaýs left with messed up centers and the M slice...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

1. DNF(2:25.39)[2 edges] U2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 B D2 B L2 B2 D' L B' D' R U' R B2 F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Tried a 2 cube multi,
1. DNF(17:22.21) 
1) F U2 R U' D R2 F' L D L D2 R2 B2 D L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2
2) L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B U2 F U2 F' L2 R' F2 D B U2 F U R F2 R' 

First cube was 3 moves away from 5 twisted corners...
Second was 1 move away from 2 corners swapped and 5 edges wrong
I don't even


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Tried a 2 cube multi,
> 1. DNF(17:22.21)
> 1) F U2 R U' D R2 F' L D L D2 R2 B2 D L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2
> 2) L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B U2 F U2 F' L2 R' F2 D B U2 F U R F2 R'
> ...



Keep practicing!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Keep practicing!



Maybe tomorrow. I'm tired and I have normal 3x3 to practice


----------



## Cale S (Jun 21, 2015)

DNF'd all 3 5BLD attempts in comp for the first time

1st was slow off by some pieces
2nd would've been around 5:25 but I had a pop at 4:55
3rd was slow off by 2 wings

MBLD and 4BLD later today


----------



## Iggy (Jun 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> DNF'd all 3 5BLD attempts in comp for the first time
> 
> 1st was slow off by some pieces
> 2nd would've been around 5:25 but I had a pop at 4:55
> ...



I was expecting a WR :/ good luck for MBLD and 4BLD!


----------



## Cale S (Jun 21, 2015)

Iggy said:


> I was expecting a WR :/ good luck for MBLD and 4BLD!



I was too 
4BLD I'm just going for a mo3 because NAR single is impossible, MBLD I'm attempting 23 cubes


----------



## Berd (Jun 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I was too
> 4BLD I'm just going for a mo3 because NAR single is impossible, MBLD I'm attempting 23 cubes



Don't get too down about 5BLD, MBLD should be interesting!


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 21, 2015)

My first 3 MBLD today was a mess. I had just watched Ollie's video on MBLD, and I tried to go the Medium-Risky speed for memo, and didn't really focus on the memo that much. I basically did audio everything, and didn't really focus on it that much. After I took off the BLDfold, there was only around 1/3 correct lol idk if I'll try again today I'm kind of tired. But I hear that the Brainwave Power Music YouTube channel is really good for listening to for a pre-BLD attempt, so I might do one today.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 21, 2015)

Argh, I wonder why I still do MBLD. I got a 2/4 yesterday, which is my worst for any 4 cube attempts. No way am I quitting multi though; it's so rewarding but so depressing.


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Argh, I wonder why I still do MBLD. I got a 2/4 yesterday, which is my worst for any 4 cube attempts. No way am I quitting multi though; it's so rewarding but so depressing.



You will get there, I know it!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Tried another 2 cube multi
1. DNF(15:48.44) 
1) R D2 R' F2 R U2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' F' U' R U' F2 D (2 twisted corners)
2) D2 R2 B2 L' F2 L F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 D' L' D2 B' U' R' F U2 L2 (3 edges)


----------



## Ollie (Jun 23, 2015)

18/20 in 50:05. The scrambles were hard, but it should've been a lot faster and the mistakes were avoidable.

I'll see if I can get a comfortable 20/20 in under 40:00.


----------



## Berd (Jun 23, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 18/20 in 50:05. The scrambles were hard, but it should've been a lot faster and the mistakes were avoidable.
> 
> I'll see if I can get a comfortable 20/20 in under 40:00.


Hardly a failure. Why not 21 (5 packs of 4 + 3bld)?


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 23, 2015)

official 5bld DNF by 2 swapped + centers  time was 19:45

would have beat my previous official pb by 14 minutes and my home PB by 4 minutes


----------



## Iggy (Jun 24, 2015)

DNF(27.59) R D2 L R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' R' D F' R U L' B L' F U L' Fw' Uw

2 flipped edges, didn't see one during memo. Execution was really smooth


----------



## Ollie (Jun 24, 2015)

Berd said:


> Hardly a failure. Why not 21 (5 packs of 4 + 3bld)?



I don't have 21 cubes!


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I don't have 21 cubes!


Hahaha that's funny. When I did my first 3 cube MBLD, I had to use my SS 4x4 as a 3x3 haha. You should try it!


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 24, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I don't have 21 cubes!



Guanlongs.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 25, 2015)

19/20 in 42:26.16[30:xx], pretty much scrambled the first cube. This is getting annoying.



newtonbase said:


> Guanlongs.



Haha, if anything I need less!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 25, 2015)

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy? I cry everytime.... failed a blind avg12 at the last solve because of 2 flipped edges, which I even memoed... than it would have taken me 4 more successes in a row to get an avg12 again, failed at the second solve... Memo was always safe and mostly sub1  and a 1:11 very nice safe single aswell


Generated By csTimer on 2015-6-25
solves/total: 11/15

single
best: 1:11.73
worst: 2:26.60

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 88.96)
best: 1:32.18 (σ = 19.89)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 121.66)
best: 1:43.43 (σ = 10.82)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 109.67)
best: DNF (σ = 109.67)

Average: DNF (σ = 103.24)
Mean: 1:48.38

Time List:
1. DNF(1:14.16) D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 L' F L2 B2 R B L2 B' L2 D 
2. 1:36.22 L F' D' R' B2 U2 D2 L' F2 D2 B D2 R2 B R2 U2 D2 B' L2 
3. 1:42.05 D2 L2 D2 U2 B F U2 L2 F' L2 R2 U' B L2 R' D' B2 L F U 
4. 1:54.87 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' B' R F D' U L D' B2 F' R 
5. DNF(1:55.92) L D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 U2 R' D' F R D F' U R' F L2 B 
6. 1:33.36 D2 B2 D' U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B R' F R F' U' L' F L2 D2 
7. 1:11.73 F L2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 U' L F' D' B2 L F' R D2 B 
8. 1:51.45 B D2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 D' F' D2 R' B F' D2 R' U L' 
9. 1:56.21 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 U B2 R U F' D B U 
10. 2:26.60 F' L2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F' D' L2 F2 U' L' D B2 L2 
11. 1:36.49 U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 F2 U2 L' F2 R D' F2 D F' R' U B' D' L2 F' 
12. 1:57.36 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F U' B2 F2 L D2 B D2 F R' 
13. DNF(2:58.92) R' U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R D' L' U' F' R' F' D2 U' F' U2 
14. 2:05.80 F' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F R D U L2 B R D R2 D 
15. DNF(2:19.63) F2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 U L2 D R2 U2 F D2 L B' D2 U2 L' F' L' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2015)

1/2 MBLD
The 'solved' cube was a U2 away, the unsolved one had corners solved and edges in a mess.
The only good thing was that it was 11:38.40 so that's nice


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2015)

6:40.02 5BLD DNF, 2 flipped midges


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 6:40.02 5BLD DNF, 2 flipped midges



That must hurt


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 29, 2015)

First ever 4BLD attempt: 7 wrong centre targets, 2 twisted corners, 16 wrong edges.

Memo about 45 mins and execution about 5 mins.

EDIT: Yup, I'm a nub...


----------



## Berd (Jun 29, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> First ever 4BLD attempt: 7 wrong centre targets, 2 twisted corners, 16 wrong edges.
> 
> Memo about 45 mins and execution about 5 mins.
> 
> EDIT: Yup, I'm a nub...


You can do it! My first dnfs were a lot worse! Try doing only center/wing solves?


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 29, 2015)

4BLD 4th attempt:

DNF, half the cube was solved though, 33/56 pieces.

No corners solved... I must have made an execution error at some point. Somehow, two opposite blocks of centres got switched, probably during wings, but there was still another 2 centres that were not solved from where I forgot my last letter.

Still no success


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 30, 2015)

Goddammit. Fastest ever execution by ~5 seconds

1:01.63[35.14]

I started memorizing in the wrong orientation.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 30, 2015)

A bad memory...

When all the kids crowd around in class because I'm about to solve a 3x3 blindfolded.
I ask if I finished the corners (my first step) and they don't reply and I check to see myself (Taking off the blindfold) and...

I Failed.
A few months later I successfully completed it during cross country carnival. Even more people were watching that -  "Yay"


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 30, 2015)

I just missed PB ao12 by 0.11

Average of 12: 58.71


Spoiler



1. (48.86[14.68]) R2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B U2 F L B F' D' U F2 U2 
2. 50.46[14.54] R' U D' L2 B U F B U2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D 
3. 58.95[20.43] U' R2 L F' D R B' R F L2 D F2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 B2 U D2 
4. 1:00.12[18.21] U2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R B' R2 D' U2 L' F' U' R' 
5. (1:21.40[30.62]) B2 U R2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R U L2 B F2 D2 R2 U B U 
6. 56.92[16.57] U' B' L' D R2 L F' B2 D' R U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 R' 
7. 49.11[16.19] L2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D' R' F U' L' F' D F R F 
8. 53.36[17.31] U' B2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 F' D2 L B' F' D B2 L' R2 F' 
9. 1:07.23[22.93] F B2 R D2 F' D R' B2 R2 F' U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U 
10. 1:10.18[32.05] U F' U L D' B2 L U2 B R D R2 U F2 R2 D L2 U' D2 F2 U 
11. 1:00.89[20.17] F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 F D B' F L R B' L' B U 
12. 59.86[18.81] B' L2 R2 B' R2 B D2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' F U2 L' D L2 B' D2 L' U'



Edit: Missed out on an ao25 by 1 DNF on the 2nd to last solve. I memo'd in the wrong orientation lol.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 1, 2015)

First ever 3BLD attempt, and the cube was totally screwed up at the end... don't even know what went wrong

Also I noticed I have a big problem with memorising cycle breaks. Any links to tips? (since this isn't a help thread)


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 1, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> First ever 3BLD attempt, and the cube was totally screwed up at the end... don't even know what went wrong
> 
> Also I noticed I have a big problem with memorising cycle breaks. Any links to tips? (since this isn't a help thread)



There is a one answer blindsolving thread but here's a paste from a similar question

When you get to the buffer piece don't memo a letter for it. Your cycle is over. Start a new cycle with any unsolved sticker and continue. The last letter in this new cycle will take you back to the piece that the first sticker is on. Repeat until solved.

Also, try sighted solves with your memo and redo scrambles after you have messed up.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 4, 2015)

3/4 MBLD again ;_;

I went safe during memo, I slowed down my execution, I even checked and had to undo 5 letters to fix a mistake. And what do I get? 2 twisted corners. UGH

EDIT: on cam too
[video=youtube_share;IfGv6GsbED8]http://youtu.be/IfGv6GsbED8[/video]

FML


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 4, 2015)

Whew! That was close! I know how you feel! Keep it up and you'll get it! But I'll get it first!


----------



## Berd (Jul 4, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 3/4 MBLD again ;_;
> 
> I went safe during memo, I slowed down my execution, I even checked and had to undo 5 letters to fix a mistake. And what do I get? 2 twisted corners. UGH
> 
> ...


Unlucky dude! You can do it!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 5, 2015)

5/7 in 33:03, 25:25 memo, 4th cube is kinda a mess somehow, last cube off by an a perm

33:07.64[5/7] 1) U F' L2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 B L2 R' B2 F' R' F' D B' D U' 
2) F' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 R' F2 D' L' D2 L2 F' R2 F2 B R2 L2 U2 F' R2 
3) R2 B L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F D2 R2 B2 D U2 R' U' F' R' D L' D' R 
4) D R B' U' R L D R' D' F R2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 
5) L D' F U B' R2 B2 D' L D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L 
6) B2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F' D U B U' B2 L' F R2 
7) D L2 D' B2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 F L' U2 F' D2 F D F' D2 F'

E: gimme more cubes, these are all I have xD


----------



## G2013 (Jul 5, 2015)

Lol...

0/2 
time about 9 minutes

I can't even do 2 cubes!! Why?...................


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 5, 2015)

G2013 said:


> Lol...
> 
> 0/2
> time about 9 minutes
> ...



Take your time. Don't try to do it too fast. You still have over twice the amount of time that you did it in. Take your time in the memo.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 6, 2015)

Official 8/14 in 60:00...
Time went out when I still had 4 cubes to execute... and I had already failed other 2.
Memo was around 42 min and I thought my time was good enough, since I was expecting at most 1:10 min/cube for execution, but my memo recall was terrible and I had lots of pauses.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 7, 2015)

Las test 4BLD attempt. Twice as fast as all previous attempts and closest. Off by 4 corners somehow, 2 centres and 8 wings. This is the first time that I haven't messed up my memo during the memo.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 7, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Las test 4BLD attempt. Twice as fast as all previous attempts and closest. Off by 4 corners somehow, 2 centres and 8 wings. This is the first time that I haven't messed up my memo during the memo.



You probably did one extra move somewhere near the end of centers, resulting in a 4-cycle of corners, 2 4-cycles of wings, and a 4-cycle of centers that looks like a 2-swap because of same color centers being swapped.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 7, 2015)

Cale S said:


> You probably did one extra move somewhere near the end of centers, resulting in a 4-cycle of corners, 2 4-cycles of wings, and a 4-cycle of centers that looks like a 2-swap because of same color centers being swapped.



Quite possibly.

My memo was all correct, I checked afterwards, so it was an execution mistake.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 7, 2015)

WHYYYY? 4BLD dnf by 3(!) wings
GJ 4:54 memo, triple parity

DNF (8:31.18) Fw R Fw2 Uw R' F' Uw' B' L' Rw' F' Uw U Rw' R2 Uw2 R2 Rw' B2 D U' R2 L2 Fw Rw Fw Uw2 F2 Rw2 U B R U2 Uw Fw L2 R2 U' F Fw'


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> WHYYYY? 4BLD dnf by 3(!) wings
> GJ 4:54 memo, triple parity
> 
> DNF (8:31.18) Fw R Fw2 Uw R' F' Uw' B' L' Rw' F' Uw U Rw' R2 Uw2 R2 Rw' B2 D U' R2 L2 Fw Rw Fw Uw2 F2 Rw2 U B R U2 Uw Fw L2 R2 U' F Fw'


So close!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 7, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> So close!


ikr, I still only have 3 successes, my PB being 9:56 (Sub 10!)  I REALLY have to practise for nats tho


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 7, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> ikr, I still only have 3 successes, my PB being 9:56 (Sub 10!)  I REALLY have to practise for nats tho


Good luck!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 8, 2015)

MBLD bj: 4/7 in 30:30, 23:40 memo, but memo is getting easier each time  I still suck

2nd cube: corner 3-cycle
4th cube: forgot to execute one last corner target
6th cube: niclas+ edge 3-cycle

1) B L2 R2 B R2 B' R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R' D' F U2 R B D L' D2 U2 2) D F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 L U F' L2 D' U F2 L' B' L 3) B' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D U2 L2 B2 R' D' R U' F L B' F2 4) F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L B2 R2 D2 L D L2 F L U F' U2 B2 F' U 5) R F2 U2 F2 L R' B2 U2 L F' D2 L U' B D' F' U2 B R2 6) R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' F U' L D L' R D' U2 7) F2 L D2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 R' B2 R' B' U2 R' B2 U B2 D2 F' U2 R2


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 8, 2015)

6th 4 cube MBLD attempt 22:36.40 3/4 3BLD cube off by three edges, memo error. I am so close I know 4/4 sub-25 is coming in the next couple attempts.


----------



## Berd (Jul 8, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> 6th 4 cube MBLD attempt 22:36.40 3/4 3BLD cube off by three edges, memo error. I am so close I know 4/4 sub-25 is coming in the next couple attempts.


You're so close! You can do it!


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> You're so close! You can do it!


 Thanks! 7th attempt 1/4  only semi serious attempt and I kind of thought I might fail, I am super tired. I wanted to get a success today (its my birthday) but have little time to cube so I tried to squeeze this in before doing other things. I mayyyyyy attempt another this morning with different rooms for the journey since it will be little time in between attempts, but they will be new rooms and may cause issues there also. We'll see.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 9, 2015)

5/7 in 30:21 [23:30] I still suck and I need more cubes... I think I could add 5 more cubes in those 30 mins
one cube of by 2 flipped edges
second cube forgot to execute LBD (O)


----------



## nalralz (Jul 9, 2015)

In a competition, I had all of the edges and when I was solving the last 5 corners, I messed up the setup moves and forgot where I was so I just ended the solve.


----------



## Hari (Jul 13, 2015)

Success, but the easiest scramble I've ever got. Probably wouldn't have counted as PB anyway. Pauses for no reason and slow memo for idk why :confused:
3:09.98[1:35.xy]	L2 R Uw D Fw2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 B Uw' F' U' R' B2 L R2 F2 Fw2 B Uw2 B2 L2 F2 U2 Uw' D2 L Rw R2 B' Rw' U Uw2 D2 F B' R B2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 13, 2015)

Hari said:


> Success, but the easiest scramble I've ever got. Probably wouldn't have counted as PB anyway. Pauses for no reason and slow memo for idk why :confused:
> 3:09.98[1:35.xy]	L2 R Uw D Fw2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 B Uw' F' U' R' B2 L R2 F2 Fw2 B Uw2 B2 L2 F2 U2 Uw' D2 L Rw R2 B' Rw' U Uw2 D2 F B' R B2


Wow that scramble is amazing. I tried it (wouldn't have counted), but of course I went ahead and memo'd centers too quickly and forgot them. But it seems like something anyone could demolish their PB on.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hari said:


> Success, but the easiest scramble I've ever got. Probably wouldn't have counted as PB anyway. Pauses for no reason and slow memo for idk why :confused:
> 3:09.98[1:35.xy]L2 R Uw D Fw2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 B Uw' F' U' R' B2 L R2 F2 Fw2 B Uw2 B2 L2 F2 U2 Uw' D2 L Rw R2 B' Rw' U Uw2 D2 F B' R B2


Dude wtf one center solved ollie could sub-1 this lolol jk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hari (Jul 13, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Wow that scramble is amazing. I tried it (wouldn't have counted), but of course I went ahead and memo'd centers too quickly and forgot them. But it seems like something anyone could demolish their PB on.



Haha yeah, happens only on **** easy scrambles. I think it was a 19/10/8 scramble for me(I guess everyone would choose that orientation)


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 13, 2015)

Hari said:


> Success, but the easiest scramble I've ever got. Probably wouldn't have counted as PB anyway. Pauses for no reason and slow memo for idk why :confused:
> 3:09.98[1:35.xy]	L2 R Uw D Fw2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 B Uw' F' U' R' B2 L R2 F2 Fw2 B Uw2 B2 L2 F2 U2 Uw' D2 L Rw R2 B' Rw' U Uw2 D2 F B' R B2



Had to try it...

2:56.69[1:19.51] lol

Slowish memo (for normal scramble that would be fine but for this it should be much faster) and ok execution

Ollie needs to try this  I wanna see how fast he would be on this...


----------



## Calode (Jul 13, 2015)

Dnf'd my first 2 attempts. First was off by last 3 corners (forgot the last letter pair) and the 2nd because I mixed up corner and edge memo.


----------



## Berd (Jul 13, 2015)

31:32.49 5BLD DNF. 

Eh, it wasn't that far off, and memo was gj at 15:30.xx. Still no success


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 14, 2015)

Just tried multi for the first time... both attempts were 0/2. First one was off by several pieces, second was off by two flipped edges on cube 1 and two twisted corners on cube 2...


----------



## Hari (Jul 14, 2015)

First attempt of the day. Was off by a 3-cycle of wings :| 2:37.95[1:07.xy]	DNF	L2 Rw D2 Rw' U' R2 Fw' B' U Rw' U' Uw2 D L' D F Fw2 U2 D2 L' D' F L2 R' F2 Rw2 R2 Uw' L2 R B2 Rw2 U' D2 R2 Fw2 L' B' L2 Rw'


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 16, 2015)

1:37.891 DNF by two flipped edges. Should've been PB


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 16, 2015)

19:43 5bld dnf by 3 x centers and a midedge exe error. First close sub 20 dnf and 12 min memo


----------



## Iggy (Jul 16, 2015)

Decided to do some 3BLD, managed to get this almost avg12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-16
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 35.80 R F' U D2 R U B' U D B F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 Rw2 Uw' 
2. 34.97 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 D' L2 B U' F' R2 D L' B2 R B2 F2 Fw Uw2 
3. 37.87 R2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 F U2 B L2 U2 R B' R2 B' F' U' F' R B U2 Rw' 
4. 56.53 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U F' L' U' L2 R' D B2 F D2 U' Rw2 
5. 1:08.06 D' B' U D2 L' U' R F D' R B' D2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 Rw' Uw 
6. (32.41) R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 F L2 R D B F2 R B' L2 F' D2 Rw Uw' 
7. DNF(44.71) U L2 U' F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 L2 U' L U R U' F' L' B' D U R Rw' Uw' 
8. (DNF(41.04)) F L2 B2 F' U2 B' D' R2 B' R' D L' U2 R2 B' D' Fw' Uw' 
9. 35.83 D R' U' B2 L F R2 B2 U2 R F' U2 B' D2 F' U2 F' L2 B' Fw' Uw2 
10. 34.23 L2 F' D2 B' R2 B R2 B' U2 B' F2 U R U' F' L' D' B U2 B D2 Fw 
11. 38.15 L F U' B2 D2 F D2 L' F' R2 F U2 F' U2 B D2 F' R2 U' Rw2 Uw' 
12. DNF(29.83) F R' U2 L F R' L2 F2 U2 F' U D R2 D B2 D R2 U' B2 D' Rw2 Uw'


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 16, 2015)

14/16 in 54:48.81

Messed up the regular 3bld and reversed two corner targets on another cube


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 17, 2015)

Kabyanil Talukdar only 17/27 in 59:28... I expect him to get AsR in the next attempts


----------



## Ollie (Jul 17, 2015)

Hari said:


> Success, but the easiest scramble I've ever got. Probably wouldn't have counted as PB anyway. Pauses for no reason and slow memo for idk why :confused:
> 3:09.98[1:35.xy]	L2 R Uw D Fw2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 B Uw' F' U' R' B2 L R2 F2 Fw2 B Uw2 B2 L2 F2 U2 Uw' D2 L Rw R2 B' Rw' U Uw2 D2 F B' R B2



1:39.80, easiest scramble I've ever seen! Easily


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 17, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 1:39.80, easiest scramble I've ever seen! Easily


WOW! Do you still practise bigBLD and multi?


----------



## Ollie (Jul 17, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> WOW! Do you still practise bigBLD and multi?



Definitely not multi, and no big BLD for at least a few months as I am starting a new job soon. I won't have much energy/time/need to practice soon!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 18, 2015)

2-7BLD DNF

2,3 and 7 were solved. 6x6 was 3 centers off, 4x4 was quite messy, and 5x5 was off by 3 centers and a wrong couple of moves during corners.

Still, 7x7 being solved = Enough motivation to keep trying.


----------



## Berd (Jul 18, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 2-7BLD DNF
> 
> 2,3 and 7 were solved. 6x6 was 3 centers off, 4x4 was quite messy, and 5x5 was off by 3 centers and a wrong couple of moves during corners.
> 
> Still, 7x7 being solved = Enough motivation to keep trying.


What was the time? You can do it, and you can get the UWR too! I'm still trying to get 5bld down haha. You can do it!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 18, 2015)

Berd said:


> What was the time? You can do it, and you can get the UWR too! I'm still trying to get 5bld down haha. You can do it!


1:28:03. We could race to first 2-7BLD / first 5BLD success


----------



## Berd (Jul 18, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 1:28:03. We could race to first 2-7BLD / first 5BLD success [emoji14]


Really fast time too! You're on about that race, I'm doing weekly attempts on the weekly comp so here goes!


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 19, 2015)

Two more sub-PB DNF's (1:41 and 1:46)


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Will I ever get another avg12 ;_;

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-19
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 46.69 R' D2 U2 R' U2 B2 R B2 U2 B D L2 D' R U2 B' D' U L Rw' Uw' 
2. 45.97 U2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 F' R B D2 U L D' L F' D2 Rw' Uw 
3. 40.98 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R B2 R' U2 L' D L' B2 F2 R B F D' U B2 Rw' Uw' 
4. 33.72 R' B2 L2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 F R' D L' B' F' R F U Rw' 
5. 44.33 U' L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 F D' B' F2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 F Fw 
6. 45.26 R F2 L B2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 L' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F' D B L U R Rw' Uw 
7. 42.26 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U L2 D' R2 U' R2 L' D' U B' D B' L2 F' Fw' Uw2 
8. (30.74) U2 L2 F L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' B D2 B2 U' B2 D' L F 
9. (DNF(32.56)) L' B2 L2 F2 R' B2 L F2 L' U2 R' F L2 F' D U L' B F' R U Rw Uw2 
10. 46.42 R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 B F2 R' U B D U' L' U' L B F' Rw' 
11. 36.55 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 B' R2 B' L F' U R' B' D' F' L F2 D' Fw 
12. DNF(54.48) R2 F L2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D' L' D' L R2 F2 R2 F' U R' Rw Uw'

Last one was an execution mistake. It was a safety solve

The 30.74 had pretty good execution though


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 19, 2015)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1039&compid=23

More of an achievement than not, but he failed the 3BLD WR mean twice


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 19, 2015)

, 2-5 relay bld, dnf by 2 3x3 corners and 3 4x4 wings 39:55.03

for teh 4bld i overlooked a 3 cycle and the 3bld no i dea how i messed up teh corners, it doesn't make sense...


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 20, 2015)

T___T 2/3 9:20.957 in this week's competition why can't I get 3/3 yet T____T



Spoiler



I really need to do something about flipped edges - both the unsolved cube and my second DNF of normal 3BLD were because of a flipped edge I didn't see >.<



Edit: to add to my weekly competition sadness, triple DNF on 4BLD, including a final 12:00 DNF because I forgot a wing pair >.<


----------



## Iggy (Jul 22, 2015)

6. DNF(29.05) B D2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 D B' U2 B' U' R F' D2 F Fw' Uw' 
7. 31.07 U2 F D2 R D B' U' F' L2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R Rw Uw' 
8. 35.14+ D' F L' B' D R' F L2 B U2 D F2 R2 F2 D R2 U D2 B2 F Fw 

31.09 mo3 without the penalties lool


----------



## Cale S (Jul 23, 2015)

tried X-cube BLD for the 2nd time, off by 14 pieces because of one wrong move


----------



## tx789 (Jul 23, 2015)

Just go the closest I've gotten to a success. Only three edges off.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 23, 2015)

Ugh, 3/5 in 21:35 - the extra cube was off by 3 edges (forgot to exec the last (parity) letter in my edges), and my third cube was off by something really weird - you could set it up by doing (U2 F2 U2 D2 F2 D2) [R' U' R, D] [U R' U' R U R' U', L] - does anyone know how that might've happened?

Looks like I won't be able to get better than 1 point by Nats XP


----------



## Iggy (Jul 23, 2015)

DNF(25.92) R D R2 D R2 D F2 U2 R2 U R2 U F' L' B2 D' F' D2 R U' B' Rw2 Uw

Messed up an edge comm I think. Would've been PB :/


----------



## chtiger (Jul 23, 2015)

Should have had 2/2 in 8:48 which would be my best time for 2/2, but the last thing I did was to flip the FD/DF edge. The problem was that flipped edge came from a 3Bld memo I did about 15 minutes earlier. Would have realized that if I had thought for a few seconds. So 1/2 with a flipped edge.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 24, 2015)

I tried 5 cubes MBLD again but halfway in execution my grandma decided to phone call someone right behind me ಠ_ಠ

Needless to say much fails happened.


----------



## Hari (Jul 24, 2015)

(DNF) 2:52.10[57.xx]	D2 R Fw2 B2 R' U2 Rw Fw2 Uw R D' Rw2 D2 L Fw Rw Uw2 R' U2 F' D2 L B L2 F L2 U F2 Fw2 U B R D' B U2 Uw2 Rw F2 L2 Uw
Off by 4 centers. A success with sub1 memo is around the corner hopefully.


----------



## Torch (Jul 24, 2015)

11/13 in 57:07.78[34:25.49]. Less than a week ago, that probably would have been an accomplishment, not a failure, but I'm really sick of getting only 11/13, plus the time wasn't very good. Mistakes were 3 edges on both cubes, one of which was also off by an L2.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 25, 2015)

DNF(3:05.77)[59.14] L2 Rw2 U2 Uw F2 U' Fw2 D' Rw2 F2 Rw' B2 F2 D' R2 Fw2 B' Rw' D Fw' L F' Uw' U' R2 Rw2 B2 U L2 Uw B' U B2 Uw B L2 D2 R' D' B 

2 centers


----------



## y235 (Jul 25, 2015)

Haven't done 3BLD in a while, decided to return to it. Yesterday I did 12 min but totally messed up edges. I tried again today - I had a 4 min memo (it's not really fast, I know, but it felt fast), then I solved. Then I looked at the cube, became happy, turned it over and saw two misoriented corners. Ugh


----------



## G2013 (Jul 25, 2015)

3BLD PB Fail: 1:3x.yz (I don't even remember the time, why should I?)

And... 3 MBLD attempts, the three were 1/2... off by a 3-cycle of edges :'(

When I get 2/2... I will make a party, lol. I've done overall like 20 attempts and I can't get 2/2!!!


----------



## Berd (Jul 25, 2015)

G2013 said:


> 3BLD PB Fail: 1:3x.yz (I don't even remember the time, why should I?)
> 
> And... 3 MBLD attempts, the three were 1/2... off by a 3-cycle of edges :'(
> 
> When I get 2/2... I will make a party, lol. I've done overall like 20 attempts and I can't get 2/2!!!


Take your time on the mbld, make sure your memo is 100% correct!


----------



## Ollie (Jul 25, 2015)

Berd said:


> Take your time on the mbld, make sure your memo is 100% correct!



Follow your own advice, bro


----------



## Berd (Jul 25, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Follow your own advice, bro


I'm trying!!


----------



## Hari (Jul 27, 2015)

3:10.16[1:25] L Rw R D F' Fw' Uw' F' Uw2 Rw2 B' Uw L' R' Fw' Rw B2 D F Fw B' Uw D2 L2 R' Fw' R' D' Fw L Uw2 D F' L2 Fw' B' Uw2 R F' Fw'
Success but I was all set for a GJ solve but a big pause had to ruin it. Could have probably beaten my PB..


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 28, 2015)

6BLD - DNF(13:55.90)[5:12.86]

Came out scrambled, but everything felt fine. I think I hit some wrong layers a few times.


----------



## Roman (Jul 28, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 6BLD - DNF(13:55.90)[5:12.86]



Wow nice.
(You know I'm nearly the only guy here who can appreciate it)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 28, 2015)

Roman said:


> Wow nice.
> (You know I'm nearly the only guy here who can appreciate it)


Thanks. Yeah pretty much 

Also, do you know what your PB for memo is? Or at least what a "fast" memo is for you?


----------



## h2f (Jul 28, 2015)

Roman said:


> Wow nice.
> (You know I'm nearly the only guy here who can appreciate it)


[emoji3] i guess you can add me to the group


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 28, 2015)

ugh
failed 6 cube MBLD again
2 flipped edges which I remembered while solving other cubes and then I couldn't go back to correct it anymore because I don't know where the cube is, and 2 cubes where I didn't rotate correctly after twisting corners.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 28, 2015)

Nuuu why can't I beat 1 point in MBLD T__T First a bunch of 1/2s before I actually cared about it, then a 2/3, then 3/5, and now a 5/9 qq



I was doing this on my desk, so there was quite a bit of lack of space - as a consequence, I nudged the 6th cube and accidentally rotated it >.< Other than that cube, missed the throwaway cube by 3 edges (must've mis-memoed something), got the first 5 cubes "right" (well, other than that +2 on the third), 7th off by 3 corners, 8th off by two flipped edges. Good news was the time was 47:06 + 2 = 47:08 [35:58] - doing 11 should be sub-hour, I think :3 Maybe I'll try that once before Nats.


----------



## Roman (Jul 28, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Also, do you know what your PB for memo is? Or at least what a "fast" memo is for you?



I think my memo PB is over 5:12, or maybe somewhere near it.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 29, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 6BLD - DNF(13:55.90)[5:12.86]
> 
> Came out scrambled, but everything felt fine. I think I hit some wrong layers a few times.



That's fast, judging by your 4/5BLD it seems strangely fast, or is that just me misjudging it? Hopefully it's solved next time!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 29, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> That's fast, judging by your 4/5BLD it seems strangely fast, or is that just me misjudging it? Hopefully it's solved next time!


It is fast compared to my 4/5BLD times. The smaller the cube the slower I am relative to it, since there's more competition and it requires faster turning. I also haven't done 5BLD in a while.


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2015)

DNF(4:25.20)[1/2]. Stopped the timer and immediately remembered I'd forgotten to execute parity on the second cube. Would've been 2 cube PB by over a minute.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 29, 2015)

4/6...
1 off by 3 edges and another off by 4 centers 4 edges aka could have been a 5/6


----------



## Berd (Jul 29, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 4/6...
> 1 off by 3 edges and another off by 4 centers 4 edges aka could have been a 5/6


What alg do you keep messing up?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> What alg do you keep messing up?



Setup moves probably.
4 edge 4 centers means it was a slice off.


----------



## Berd (Jul 29, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Setup moves probably.
> 4 edge 4 centers means it was a slice off.


Do you use M2?


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 29, 2015)

A rare timed 3BLD solve would have been a clear PB at sub 5 mins but I forgot the last odd letter. Still pleased and I'm hopeful that I'll get some proper practice when I go on holiday in a couple of weeks so I can get closer to my 3 min target.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> Do you use M2?



OP/OP

Laziness


----------



## Berd (Jul 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> OP/OP
> 
> Laziness


Ohhh. I thought you used M2 because it was a M slice of haha.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 31, 2015)

Official MBLD - 19/23 in 58:xx
all the scrambles were ridiculously difficult

I might try the second attempt tomorrow


----------



## Torch (Jul 31, 2015)

8/13 official. I absolutely can do better tomorrow.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 1, 2015)

lol
official 19/23 MBLD at Nationals... again
this time in 54:xx


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 2, 2015)

Cale S said:


> lol
> official 19/23 MBLD at Nationals... again
> this time in 54:xx


Hey at least you won


----------



## Berd (Aug 2, 2015)

My 5bld attempt in a restaurant today. It was very noisy but I still got a gj time. Closest attempt yet!


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> My 5bld attempt in a restaurant today. It was very noisy but I still got a gj time. Closest attempt yet!
> 
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/02/fe8bbf5fe78eabd598a147e2907d11de.jpg



Ouch.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 2, 2015)

Official 4BLD at Nationals - 3:50.xx, memo was around 2:00
Noah got 3:44


CyanSandwich said:


> Hey at least you won



not anymore lol


----------



## Roman (Aug 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> My 5bld attempt in a restaurant today. It was very noisy but I still got a gj time. Closest attempt yet!
> 
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/02/fe8bbf5fe78eabd598a147e2907d11de.jpg



Big BLD in public. Pretty perky  GJ


----------



## Berd (Aug 2, 2015)

Roman said:


> Big BLD in public. Pretty perky  GJ


Thank you Roman!


----------



## Roman (Aug 3, 2015)

Liliya's first 9BLD attempt. I think she will get it very soon


----------



## Berd (Aug 3, 2015)

Roman said:


> Liliya's first 9BLD attempt. I think she will get it very soon
> 
> https://pp.vk.me/c628430/v628430487/cba7/pEykXMk8QAY.jpg



Wow! Has she done 8bld?


----------



## Iggy (Aug 3, 2015)

Roman said:


> Liliya's first 9BLD attempt. I think she will get it very soon
> 
> https://pp.vk.me/c628430/v628430487/cba7/pEykXMk8QAY.jpg



Wow nice! What was the time?


----------



## Roman (Aug 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> Wow! Has she done 8bld?



No, neither 7BLD or 6BLD 



Iggy said:


> Wow nice! What was the time?



As she wrote, time was somewhere around 3:30:00[2:00:00]


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 4, 2015)

Very stupid 6bld attempt...... 1 hour 15 min memo and then messed up execution after like 5 targets. Agh obliques hurt my head so much


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 5, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> Very stupid 6bld attempt...... 1 hour 15 min memo and then messed up execution after like 5 targets. Agh obliques hurt my head so much


Ouch. Keep tryin'

Also: 
6BLD DNF by 2 centers - 15:41.75[5:54.98] (super slow anyway )
7BLD DNF by 5 centers - 26:48 for the weekly comp


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Decided to do a little BLD session ^^

14/25 Bj
1:08 and 1:12 singles were the only decent solves in there
1:37 ao5 bj
Still no avg12  
I also once had 4 DNFs in a row, which really sucked. Did safe attempts after this, so my worst time was 2:46...


----------



## Roman (Aug 8, 2015)

Liliya's third attempt


Spoiler


----------



## Berd (Aug 8, 2015)

Roman said:


> Liliya's third attempt
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Getting very close! Gj to her!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 9, 2015)

Roman said:


> Liliya's third attempt
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's pretty close! She'll probably get it soon.


----------



## Hari (Aug 10, 2015)

Drat. Off by 2 swapped X-centers. Would have been PB by a lot. Guess I should practice 5BLD more often instead of doing it just before comps.
7:37.97(DNF)	U' Uw' B Lw2 Rw2 Bw Uw' Lw F2 Fw' L F2 Fw Bw' B' L' R F' Uw2 D' L' R Uw' R' Dw2 D2 F' Fw B' L Fw' Lw Fw2 U D2 F2 U2 Uw' F' L' U L U' Bw B2 U' Uw2 F2 Uw L Uw2 Bw' Lw' B L' D' Fw' Lw' R2 Bw'


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 10, 2015)

2/3 in 12:28.65

Missed an edge 2-cycle...


----------



## Cale S (Aug 12, 2015)

27.94 3BLD off by two twisted corners
I memorized wrong, and the actual case was slightly easier than what I did
I also failed orienting the cube and memo was 10.xx


----------



## Cale S (Aug 13, 2015)

UWR fail

6BLD DNF - 12:49.67 off by 3 corners and 2 outer x-centers


----------



## Iggy (Aug 13, 2015)

Cale S said:


> UWR fail
> 
> 6BLD DNF - 12:49.67 off by 3 corners and 2 outer x-centers



Ouch :/


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 13, 2015)

Cale S said:


> UWR fail
> 
> 6BLD DNF - 12:49.67 off by 3 corners and 2 outer x-centers


Wow nice. You can do it!


----------



## Hari (Aug 13, 2015)

Another 5BLD off by 2 swap of centers. This time, 2 plus centers :|
9:27.60(DNF)	L' U2 Dw' F2 Uw' B D F' L2 B' R Fw' Dw Bw2 Dw R' Fw Bw2 L' U' Uw2 L' F' D' L' U B' L2 F2 Rw' Bw U' Dw' Fw' Bw2 U' Lw' Dw' L Lw R D2 Lw2 R' F' Fw' Lw Rw Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 U Bw' Dw2 D2 Fw U


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 13, 2015)

Cale S said:


> UWR fail
> 
> 6BLD DNF - 12:49.67 off by 3 corners and 2 outer x-centers


Noooooooo! Pls get that UWR! And on cam


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 14, 2015)

4bld fails:

1. DNF(10:34.65)[5 edges] Uw2 B2 Fw Rw' R2 F2 Fw B' Rw R L2 Uw L B2 R' F2 U2 Fw' F Rw' F B Rw F' Uw' L R U' B2 Rw2 U2 B2 Fw' Rw' D U' B2 Rw' D Uw2 
2. DNF(10:14.74)[2 corners ._.]


----------



## Berd (Aug 15, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 4bld fails:
> 
> 1. DNF(10:34.65)[5 edges] Uw2 B2 Fw Rw' R2 F2 Fw B' Rw R L2 Uw L B2 R' F2 U2 Fw' F Rw' F B Rw F' Uw' L R U' B2 Rw2 U2 B2 Fw' Rw' D U' B2 Rw' D Uw2
> 2. DNF(10:14.74)[2 corners ._.]


Ouch, I got a 7 min dnf yesterday by a few wings, race to sub 5? I need to learn center comms...


----------



## Iggy (Aug 15, 2015)

DNF(2:36.43) D' r f' F L' r' U' R2 r L' D L u' F2 f2 R' L2 B' D' L2 B D R u L' B2 D' L' r' R2 u2 B' R B' R' f2 r2 U' f' u'

Off by many pieces, pretty good time


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> Ouch, I got a 7 min dnf yesterday by a few wings, race to sub 5? I need to learn center comms...


yes. race to sub5 

and yet another fast (kinda) fast dnf with slow memo (5:30)

DNF(8:50.87) Uw2 Rw D' L F U Rw B F2 U R2 Uw' R' D2 Uw U2 B Rw U' D' Fw' F' D2 Fw' R2 D' Uw F' Fw R B2 L2 U2 D L2 F2 Fw Uw Fw' F


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

1/2 multi today in 7 mins. One cube solved, the other was completely scrambled. I think I picked it up wrong...berd style lol xD


----------



## Berd (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 1/2 multi today in 7 mins. One cube solved, the other was completely scrambled. I think I picked it up wrong...berd style lol xD


Haha, keep going!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> Haha, keep going!



lel k. I have a 2/2 in 8 but that sux. I can probably memo 5 cubes, but I only have 2 :'(


----------



## Berd (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lel k. I have a 2/2 in 8 but that sux. I can probably memo 5 cubes, but I only have 2 :'(


Use a 4x4 as a 3x3. That's how I did my first 3 cube multi.


----------



## Torch (Aug 21, 2015)

10/15 in 55:15. Time was good, but terrible accuracy.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 21, 2015)

3:58 4bld DNF by 2 swapped centres Nooooooooooooooooo 

My improvement has surprised me, considering 4 minutes was a good time for memo only till last month


----------



## conn9 (Aug 21, 2015)

1st 4BLD attempt: DNF by two twisted corners aaargh 28:40[17:30]. I must have memoed my last target wrong haha

Memo was super safe but at least I know that I can remember that much info now.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 22, 2015)

Messed up a 3BLD solve by using M2 for the corner memo. Only realised something was wrong when I got to the last letter and it was my edges buffer.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 26, 2015)

Tried another 6bld, only 30 min memo this time around 1:03:53.37 total time. Pretty sure i had all the wing solved at one point but messed some of them up during the centers. And then as for centers.... eh. The cube doesnt even look anywhere near solved :/ Might try again next week or something


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 26, 2015)

4BLD 5:05 yesterday. Fastest attempt of the year so far, but still not sub-5. Also off by 2 3-cycles of wings, idk.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 27, 2015)

7BLD 22:59.43[9:19.11] off by 4 centers. Closest DNF I've had (in terms of pieces of solved).


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 27, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo 6bld dfn cause i messed up corner pairty   

59:36.45

just watched the vid, when trying to do a uw3 the top layer didnt move only teh inner two. AGHHHH :'(


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 27, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo 6bld dfn cause i messed up corner pairty
> 
> 59:36.45
> 
> ...



So close. I have the same issue on my 6x6, only with one face for some reason. It's one of the reasons I use a different parity algs for 4x4 and 6x6.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 27, 2015)

sigh

http://imgur.com/LjjkdhC


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 28, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo 6bld dfn cause i messed up corner pairty
> 
> 59:36.45
> 
> just watched the vid, when trying to do a uw3 the top layer didnt move only teh inner two. AGHHHH :'(


Eek that sucks. Thought about using wrist turns instead? They're pretty safe and not really any slower.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 30, 2015)

I would have smashed my 3BLD PB tonight if I'd remembered to solve parity.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 31, 2015)

4/7 in 26:10 [19:46], complete memo was correct, I only did execution mistakes


----------



## Berd (Aug 31, 2015)

My official multi went terible. Video soon!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 31, 2015)

Missed 4BLD PB (~12 minutes) because I'm stupid... My last wing target was FDl ... And guess who set it up with l2 U2 and did 2 swap, which of course ruined the centers  
Now I know I should've done classic pure OLL parity...


----------



## Roman (Aug 31, 2015)

My official 4BLD DNF(2:42) by 2 centers. I can't believe that this ridiculously slow solve could be 6th in the world or so.)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 1, 2015)

8:03 4bld dnf, mistake during centers  best time so far, 5:05 memo


----------



## mycube (Sep 1, 2015)

I am really impressed that you are still active and this fast! never expected this Roman  
what are your 4BLD and 5BLD averages and single PBs now? did you get faster?


----------



## ichcubegerne (Sep 4, 2015)

This 4 BLD DNF: 42:17 
Splits:
Corner Memo: 1:30
Wing Memo: 3:00
Dont be able to find a Center Cycle: 30:00
y'
Center Memo: 2:00
Center Exe: 1:30
Wing Exe: 2:00
Corner Exe: 1:30 because I forgot one letter and 30 Seconds for the other targets...

DNF by 3 Centers, GJ me xD


----------



## josh42732 (Sep 4, 2015)

4BLD DNF. Haven't done 4BLD in over 2 months and decided to give it a try. 16:39.99. I really suck. There were about 15-20 pieces wrong in total. All corners were solved, but wings and centers were off for me. I think thag it was because I forgot a pair for each. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## porkynator (Sep 4, 2015)

Damn 8/12', this could have been good.

Mean of 3: 31.10
1. 26.99 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 R' D2 R B' L D2 B L D R U' R' F'
2. 26.28 F L2 B L2 R2 F L2 U2 B' U2 B D F' L F L2 R2 U2 F2 L
3. 40.02 D2 R2 B F U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 B R' D R2 B L U2 B R D2 F'


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 6, 2015)

1. DNF(33.83) L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 D U2 B L' D B' F' L' F R2 D2 B2 

2 flipped edges..

edit:

memo cause why not 

Corners:
OU LQ CD
Out Leaky Card

Edges:
YC JL VM SD
Yuck jal vam sad


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 6, 2015)

Missed 3BLD mean by two twisted corners first round, missed it second time in finals because of a corner twist...
Also 2:06 lol single with 30.xy memo xD (messed up corners)
Also failed 4bld 3 times and I don't wanna talk about mbld xD


----------



## Torch (Sep 6, 2015)

3/5 Multi in 10:29. Time was fantastic (for me) but somehow UF and UL were flipped on two cubes.


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 6, 2015)

5bld dnf by 3 X centers, time was 10:51 [5:36 memo] 

would have been PB by 3 minutes


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Sep 7, 2015)

Almost had three consecutive 2/2's... sigh...

2/2 7:26
2/2 7:26
1/2 12:37 (forgot memo on first cube)


----------



## Berd (Sep 7, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> Almost had three consecutive 2/2's... sigh...
> 
> 2/2 7:26
> 2/2 7:26
> 1/2 12:37 (forgot memo on first cube)


You should go for 3!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 7, 2015)

Scruggsy13 said:


> 2/2 7:26
> 2/2 7:26


Nice consistency


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Sep 7, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Nice consistency



 Yeah, exact times were 7:25.546 and 7:26.008.


----------



## y235 (Sep 8, 2015)

(3BLD)

3:01.15[1:06.89], 2:52.37[59.51], 2:58.66[1:36.01], DNF(3:07.68)[1:24.31], DNF(3:05.91)[1:22.65]

Almost sub3 avg, last solve was DNF by two edges


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 10, 2015)

14:14.44[5:09.03] 2 obliques lel


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 12, 2015)

So close to first 4BLD :,( 4 wings


----------



## josh42732 (Sep 12, 2015)

4BLD PB DNF fail. 13:14.02. 
I was 2 wings away from being solved. FML.


----------



## Puggins (Sep 13, 2015)

First 3BLD Solve after a 6 month break... 7:41[4:40] DNF by 2 flipped edges. I knew there were 2 but I didn't flip the right ones lol. I'll be attempting a small multi after a sucess.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 16, 2015)

6bld dnf 48:49
11 obliques
11 outer x centers
4 wings


----------



## Cale S (Sep 16, 2015)

4:53.94 5BLD DNF by two twisted corners


SirWaffle said:


> 6bld dnf 48:49
> 11 obliques
> 11 outer x centers
> 4 wings



seems like a single slice move mistake, you'll get it soon!


----------



## Roman (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey guys, I bought a new 6x6 which apparently doesn't pop and I started do 6BLD attempts again!
This first one was 11:18.37[5:18.62] off by 3 centers.


Spoiler: vid











Felt really slow at the execution, especially at the beginning. A lot of pauses. Gogo sub-10!
___
also a quick 4BLD session
DNF(2:09.22)[54.29] two centers, DNF(2:14.72)[1:01.15] two wings. Gonna update my PBs soon


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 16, 2015)

Roman said:


> Hey guys, I bought a new 6x6 which apparently doesn't pop and I started do 6BLD attempts again!
> This first one was 11:18.37[5:18.62] off by 3 centers.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I'll have to hurry up if I want that UWR before it becomes impossible


----------



## Cale S (Sep 16, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Wow. I'll have to hurry up if I want that UWR before it becomes impossible



That was my first thought too  I should also get a 6x6 that isn't painful to turn


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 16, 2015)

[DNF] 25.549. F2 R2 D L' U' L' D R2 U R2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 F B2 L2 U2 D2

overshooted a turn during corners   

would have been PB by almost 4 sec...


----------



## Iggy (Sep 16, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> [DNF] 25.549. F2 R2 D L' U' L' D R2 U R2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 F B2 L2 U2 D2
> 
> overshooted a turn during corners
> 
> would have been PB by almost 4 sec...



Would've been sub my PB  You're getting really fast btw


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 16, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Would've been sub my PB  You're getting really fast btw



haha thanks a lot


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 18, 2015)

damn, one move error as far as i can tell,

1. DNF(11:50.07) R2 F2 Uw2 U Bw' Fw' R' Uw Rw2 Fw2 D' R' L2 Fw' F' U' Bw F2 B2 Dw2 F Rw' B' Lw Uw' Bw' D' L2 B Bw2 L' Rw2 Dw F Dw2 Fw L2 F' Fw' Rw' Bw' Uw2 Lw' R D' R' Fw' R2 L2 U2 R' F R2 Dw2 R' Bw2 Rw' D' Uw Dw'


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 18, 2015)

that moment when you get a sub 30 single in which Old Pochman is used for one letter pair in corners 

29.51 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D2 F L' D' U R U' L' R2 U2 L D2

its a success but couldn't figure out a comm for XG in time, so resorted to using old pochmann, probably would have been PB without that.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 18, 2015)

1. DNF(3:03.20) D B' D2 f D f2 U2 L2 R' r' U2 B2 F' D u2 L2 B2 R' u D2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F u2 F' u F2 r' R2 f' L2 B' F R r D' R2

3 wings


----------



## Cale S (Sep 18, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> damn, one move error as far as i can tell,
> 
> 1. DNF(11:50.07) R2 F2 Uw2 U Bw' Fw' R' Uw Rw2 Fw2 D' R' L2 Fw' F' U' Bw F2 B2 Dw2 F Rw' B' Lw Uw' Bw' D' L2 B Bw2 L' Rw2 Dw F Dw2 Fw L2 F' Fw' Rw' Bw' Uw2 Lw' R D' R' Fw' R2 L2 U2 R' F R2 Dw2 R' Bw2 Rw' D' Uw Dw'





SirWaffle said:


> 1. DNF(3:03.20) D B' D2 f D f2 U2 L2 R' r' U2 B2 F' D u2 L2 B2 R' u D2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F u2 F' u F2 r' R2 f' L2 B' F R r D' R2
> 
> 3 wings



um what

Just a few months ago that 4BLD would have been sub-NAR...


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 18, 2015)

(DNF) 2:48.37 F' U' L2 B2 U2 R F' U' L' Fw Uw Fw2 Uw' R L' F' Uw2 L' R' F' Fw U' L Rw R' D2 L Rw2 Fw D U' Uw' Rw2 L2 Fw R Fw' L' D' R2


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 18, 2015)

Cale S said:


> um what
> 
> Just a few months ago that 4BLD would have been sub-NAR...



Hah, if only i did bigbld a few years ago i may be would of had a shot at NAR but you are just too fast lol


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 19, 2015)

at Virgina Open Spring 2015 i got a 3x3 BLD off by an M, i use OP and it was the last part of the setup move. Then failed the second solve and missed the cutoff of 10 combined minutes


----------



## Roman (Sep 19, 2015)

3rd attempt for 6BLD: DNF (11:43.59)[5:07.22] by 2 centers



Spoiler: vid


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 19, 2015)

Roman said:


> 3rd attempt for 6BLD: DNF (11:43.59)[5:07.22] by 2 centers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. You'll get it soon.


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 19, 2015)

Another 4BLD attempt:

Memo was very good, execution was alright.

A B2 solves all but 7 corners
An H-perm on the B layer solves all but 4 corners (2 2 cycles)

I have still only had one attempt with all corners solved at the end 

Edit: I must have messed up during corners and done an R/R' instead of the other since there was an 8 cycle of edges, 4 corners unsolved and a hidden 4 cycle of centres. Darn


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 21, 2015)

And another 4BLD attempt:

7 wings  
Memo mistake, memoed H instead of R and I thought that the cycle had finished.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 24, 2015)

4BLD 4:41.86 [2:45.72]. First sub-5 attempt of the year, but I tried to cycle DFr *LBu* DBl and somehow did DFr *BLd* DBl instead. Apparently I'm not as good at wing comms as I used to be. Progress is still slow, but at least there is progress.


----------



## Roman (Sep 25, 2015)

6BLD DNF 11:24.19[5:32.55] by 2 twisted corners. 5:30 memo again  I expect it to be sub-5. 



Spoiler: vid











Ok I don't think sub-10 will be very soon


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 25, 2015)

http://imgur.com/3GG0acN

30 min memo. I reckon my 7bld will be faster than my 6bld due to my cube being nicer


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 25, 2015)

DNF(7:46.30) U Uw2 L F Fw L R F Rw F' B2 L' D2 Uw' U' F L2 F2 Fw2 Uw U2 D2 F' Fw' D2 B L2 F' D' R' Uw L' B2 D2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 B'

super ez sramble, 4:30 memo. 2 centers and 7 wings bj


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 29, 2015)

First 8BLD attempt - 1:09:13.35[29:19.06]
Off by what appears to be a single slice move somewhere, and 2 inner-inner-x-centers.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 29, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> First 8BLD attempt - 1:09:13.35[29:19.06]
> Off by what appears to be a single slice move somewhere, and 2 inner-inner-x-centers.
> 
> View attachment 5507



wow, that's really close for a first attempt

gogogo sub-hour success


----------



## Roman (Sep 30, 2015)

6BLD DNF 11:51.37[4:54.27] by 2 centers with 1:10 pause during execution because couldn't remember one image...



CyanSandwich said:


> First 8BLD attempt - 1:09:13.35[29:19.06]
> Off by what appears to be a single slice move somewhere, and 2 inner-inner-x-centers.
> 
> View attachment 5507



nice


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 30, 2015)

first attempt since the frustrating failures at nats, dnf streak goes on, this time: 3 wings on the M slice, 7 min bj memo

10:15.04 D Uw' Rw' F2 B' Uw' F' Fw' L' D' F2 R' B2 F2 Fw L Fw2 L2 U Rw2 B2 F' R' U' D' B' U D F' R Uw R U2 L' B U2 L2 D2 B2 D'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 2, 2015)

NOOOOOO! 6:55 dnf by 2 centers y????? 3:24 gj memo tho

DNF(6:55.04)[2 centers, 3:24 memo, **** life] L R' Uw' F' Rw' U' D L' B R' B' D R L Fw2 U2 F L D B2 Uw' D Rw2 L Uw' D2 L2 Rw' R2 Uw L' Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 U F2 U2 B2 Rw


----------



## Roman (Oct 3, 2015)

6BLD DNF (10:33.84)[4:57.62]: wings 3cycle missed during memo, corners 3cycle (no idea), 2 obliques (no idea).


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 3, 2015)

Roman said:


> 6BLD DNF (10:33.84)[4:57.62]: wings 3cycle missed during memo, corners 3cycle (no idea), 2 obliques (no idea).


Sick, sub-10 seems possible. Well, with an easy scramble at least.

8BLD DNF 46:30.74[18:56.01]

By 6 centers.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 4, 2015)

8BLD DNF(45:26.11)[16:54.55]

Looks like it would've been off by a few wings, if not for a wrong D move.


----------



## Cale S (Oct 4, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 8BLD DNF(45:26.11)[16:54.55]
> 
> Looks like it would've been off by a few wings, if not for a wrong D move.



that memo is insane  although I've never even thought about doing 8BLD so I don't really know how crazy it is haha

gogogo UWR


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 4, 2015)

Second 5BLD attempt, much much worse then my first one.. off by 11 x centers, 12 + centers, 6 corners, 17 wings, and 8 midges.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 4, 2015)

Cale S said:


> that memo is insane  although I've never even thought about doing 8BLD so I don't really know how crazy it is haha
> 
> gogogo UWR


It's about 13 3x3s, so it's not too much information. It's just a bit hard tracking pieces, breaking into cycles and avoiding/fixing mistakes. Even so, sub-15 memo seems reasonable.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 5, 2015)

I have very limited practice time but I've promised myself I won't sleep until I've had a 3BLD success each day. Well it's 1.20am and I'm getting up at 6am and I can't seem to get my edges right. I'm giving up. 2 successes planned for tomorrow.


----------



## josh42732 (Oct 5, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> I have very limited practice time but I've promised myself I won't sleep until I've had a 3BLD success each day. Well it's 1.20am and I'm getting up at 6am and I can't seem to get my edges right. I'm giving up. 2 successes planned for tomorrow.


That sucks. Id try a slow solve, not timed. As if you were doing a day belayed solve


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 5, 2015)

They were already untimed. Just had another go and it was a disaster. Sleep time.


----------



## qaz (Oct 5, 2015)

14:44 5BLD DNF by 3 edges

good. the last attempt i did, around a month ago, was sup-20 so i expected a lot of work to get decent again, but i guess not.


----------



## Roman (Oct 6, 2015)

One more 6BLD attempt. Forgot memo during execution, then I was sitting and trying to remember it for 3m 55s, as I calculated from the video. Total time was 13:44.86[4:37.24], so without a pause might have been sub-10. But it was a DNF anyway by 2 pairs of centers anyway.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 6, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> 8BLD DNF(45:26.11)[16:54.55]
> 
> Looks like it would've been off by a few wings, if not for a wrong D move.



!!!!!! Memo is like a 6x6 for me, astounding, really. Keep going !!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 6, 2015)

DNF(50.16) F' L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B F' R' B' D L R F' L

2 flipped edges (stackmat)  21ish memo

e: forgot about this awesome 4bld attempt, 3:01 memo:

DNF(5:29.81) Uw R2 D L U D R2 Fw2 L' Fw' D R Fw2 U' B2 L2 U Fw' D Uw' F2 L Uw R2 Rw' F' B2 L2 Uw' B' R' D' Rw2 D Rw2 U' R2 D B' Fw


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 8, 2015)

Practicing 3bld edges when I get a PB single in the low 1:30s (i average 2ish for edge training), missed the spacebar, took of the blindfold, missed the spacebar again, then finally stopped the timer at 1:41.29.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 9, 2015)

Would have smashed my 3BLD PB by 10-15% if I'd remembered to do parity. Again.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 12, 2015)

11:37 4BLD DNF, two centers (Memo'ed wrong piece), 9 wings, and 4 twisted corners 
I should really learn comms


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 14, 2015)

3/10 Mbld in 46 mins, waste of time. dunno what happpened. 

2x 2 twisted corners
2x messed up
1 parity
2x 2 flipped edges


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm not sure how I failed to notice I was holding the cube the wrong way around.

Edit: Photo failed to load. Cube was solved other than opposite centre swaps on the E layer. I have failed to get a 3BLD solve today.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 23, 2015)

At my comp last weekend, I finally got a chance to compete in 7x7. It's the first time I've competed in something larger than 5x5, and the first time I've competed in an event where I had a shot to be in/near the top 100 in the world. My first two solves went well, and the centers of my third solve were fine also. But during edges of the last solve, the nerves, combined with the fact that I was using a black cube and I'm used to white ones, got to me. All of a sudden, I couldn't see anything, and was pausing for 5 seconds at a time and basically solving like someone who averages 5:30. Nerves have never done that to my cubing before. I was on pace for a low 3:50s average after the first two, but got a 4:22 on the last one all because of that breakdown during edges, and flopped and choked my way to a sup 4 average. I still won the event easily and am in the top 150 in the world for single and average, but I was bummed and pissed the rest of the day because of it. I dropped the average ~10 seconds and ~25 world rankings for no reason.

I post this here because this story seems like BLD in a nutshell. It's certainly more common than with big cubes. I think I understand a bit better why Ollie and company can't stand caring about their results, and have their entire comp ruined by a few DNFs. It must be even worse, having the disappointment happen so suddenly, right after you take off the blindfold. At least I had a couple minutes during edges to gradually come to the realization that I was screwing up. You all just have to wait and see.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 24, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> At my comp last weekend, I finally got a chance to compete in 7x7. It's the first time I've competed in something larger than 5x5, and the first time I've competed in an event where I had a shot to be in/near the top 100 in the world. My first two solves went well, and the centers of my third solve were fine also. But during edges of the last solve, the nerves, combined with the fact that I was using a black cube and I'm used to white ones, got to me. All of a sudden, I couldn't see anything, and was pausing for 5 seconds at a time and basically solving like someone who averages 5:30. Nerves have never done that to my cubing before. I was on pace for a low 3:50s average after the first two, but got a 4:22 on the last one all because of that breakdown during edges, and flopped and choked my way to a sup 4 average. I still won the event easily and am in the top 150 in the world for single and average, but I was bummed and pissed the rest of the day because of it. I dropped the average ~10 seconds and ~25 world rankings for no reason.
> 
> I post this here because this story seems like BLD in a nutshell. It's certainly more common than with big cubes. I think I understand a bit better why Ollie and company can't stand caring about their results, and have their entire comp ruined by a few DNFs. It must be even worse, having the disappointment happen so suddenly, right after you take off the blindfold. At least I had a couple minutes during edges to gradually come to the realization that I was screwing up. You all just have to wait and see.



That sucks :/ But yeah, I normally get disappointed with my big BLD results at comps, and it doesn't really help that I get nervous before every event lol


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 26, 2015)

No successes at ODU Big Blue.  From now on, if the first two are DNF, I'll double memo.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 31, 2015)

2nd 5bld attempt, DNF, memo was around 19:30. Off by 4 xcenters, 2 +centers, 8 wings, 4 midges and 4 corners. I don't know why I messed the ez "3x3" part up...

DNF(29:07.29) Dw R2 L Uw2 Bw' L Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' D Fw2 Uw Rw' B F2 Lw' B Rw R' Bw' L Lw Fw' D2 Uw' Rw' Uw U2 Bw2 Uw R2 L Dw2 F B R' U' D R2 Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw' R B Dw2 B' F2 Bw2 Lw2 F' Dw' B' Lw Fw' B U Lw2 Rw'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 31, 2015)

almost had my first sub 1 single and I messed up a y perm :fp


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 1, 2015)

3rd 5bld attempt, 3 mins faster. almost the same result as last attempt... memo was around 18 mins
off by 2 +-centers, 3 x-centers, 8 wings, 2 midges and 4 corners... I mess up the 3x3 every time... I use m2/op for that. 

DNF(26:11.68) Dw L' U Dw B2 Rw Dw B Lw' Dw2 Bw2 D' Fw' Dw' Uw Lw2 D R Uw' F B' R2 L' Bw2 R2 Uw' F Fw L2 U Rw' Dw' F' L D Dw2 F Bw2 R2 L2 Uw2 Rw Lw Uw' U' R U' Uw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 U2 B R2 Uw L R' Fw' Rw2


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 1, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 3rd 5bld attempt, 3 mins faster. almost the same result as last attempt... memo was around 18 mins
> off by 2 +-centers, 3 x-centers, 8 wings, 2 midges and 4 corners... I mess up the 3x3 every time... I use m2/op for that.
> 
> DNF(26:11.68) Dw L' U Dw B2 Rw Dw B Lw' Dw2 Bw2 D' Fw' Dw' Uw Lw2 D R Uw' F B' R2 L' Bw2 R2 Uw' F Fw L2 U Rw' Dw' F' L D Dw2 F Bw2 R2 L2 Uw2 Rw Lw Uw' U' R U' Uw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Lw2 U2 B R2 Uw L R' Fw' Rw2



Dont give up lol. You got this! :tu

Also just curious, what is your order of execution?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 1, 2015)

ZeshaaK said:


> Dont give up lol. You got this! :tu
> 
> Also just curious, what is your order of execution?


I won't give up! 
order: +centers, xcenters, wings, midges, corners

e:
4th attempt,memo was round 19:50, dnf by
2 +-centers, 2 x-centers, 10 wings (BJ), 4 midges(BJ) and 4 corners (y again?)

DNF(27:57.57) U Lw Fw D Fw2 R2 Dw2 L Bw2 Dw Fw' F' D F U2 Uw D2 L2 R B2 F L2 Uw' Lw' Dw Rw2 B2 Fw2 Bw L' Lw' Fw L2 Bw2 R2 F Rw2 L2 U2 B' Lw Rw2 Uw' B' Dw L2 Uw L Lw2 Uw L R U' R' D' B2 U Bw2 L' Rw


----------



## Hari (Nov 2, 2015)

Attended day2 of APJ BLD open yesterday and had to make up for all the blind events I missed from day1(I didn't go). Ended up doing 5BLD,3BLD,4BLD,8/17 multi and 3BLD finals back to back :| definitely the most exhausting experience in a comp for me. I should have gone with a 13 multi or something. 5BLD was DNF as expected  Lone bright spot was my first official 4BLD success. Got the monkey off my back with a 4:27.76. But had a 3:39 where I forgot my favorite wing parity(buffer and adj wing flip) and the last solve where a pop appeared at 3:03 with 2 wing comms to go  potential NR and AsR2 miss there. But oh well, this should make it easy for me to beat these with some practice next comp.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 2, 2015)

Hari said:


> Attended day2 of APJ BLD open yesterday and had to make up for all the blind events I missed from day1(I didn't go). Ended up doing 5BLD,3BLD,4BLD,8/17 multi and 3BLD finals back to back :| definitely the most exhausting experience in a comp for me. I should have gone with a 13 multi or something. 5BLD was DNF as expected  Lone bright spot was my first official 4BLD success. Got the monkey off my back with a 4:27.76. But had a 3:39 where I forgot my favorite wing parity(buffer and adj wing flip) and the last solve where a pop appeared at 3:03 with 2 wing comms to go  potential NR and AsR2 miss there. But oh well, this should make it easy for me to beat these with some practice next comp.



Damn, almost subbed me on 4BLD :O Better luck next time!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 2, 2015)

NOOOOO! 5BLD DNF BY 2 X-CENTERS. AND THIS WAS THE FASTEST ATTEMPT SO FAR BY 5 mins... 14:40 gj memo

DNF(21:22.29)[2 ***** xcenters] Bw' B2 D B' Dw Uw2 B2 Rw2 U Dw Uw L2 Lw2 Uw Lw F D Dw2 F' Fw2 B' Rw2 Fw' Bw' R2 B U2 Rw' Lw2 Fw Dw2 F Dw Lw' Dw U2 D2 R Dw Rw' L Fw2 L2 Fw Dw F' Fw2 Uw U2 Fw R' Bw Lw' R' B' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw' U'


----------



## Berd (Nov 2, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> NOOOOO! 5BLD DNF BY 2 X-CENTERS. AND THIS WAS THE FASTEST ATTEMPT SO FAR BY 5 mins... 14:40 gj memo
> 
> DNF(21:22.29)[2 ***** xcenters] Bw' B2 D B' Dw Uw2 B2 Rw2 U Dw Uw L2 Lw2 Uw Lw F D Dw2 F' Fw2 B' Rw2 Fw' Bw' R2 B U2 Rw' Lw2 Fw Dw2 F Dw Lw' Dw U2 D2 R Dw Rw' L Fw2 L2 Fw Dw F' Fw2 Uw U2 Fw R' Bw Lw' R' B' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw' U'


I had a 2 twisted corners DNF before my first success - you'll get it next time!


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 3, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> NOOOOO! 5BLD DNF BY 2 X-CENTERS. AND THIS WAS THE FASTEST ATTEMPT SO FAR BY 5 mins... 14:40 gj memo
> 
> DNF(21:22.29)[2 ***** xcenters] Bw' B2 D B' Dw Uw2 B2 Rw2 U Dw Uw L2 Lw2 Uw Lw F D Dw2 F' Fw2 B' Rw2 Fw' Bw' R2 B U2 Rw' Lw2 Fw Dw2 F Dw Lw' Dw U2 D2 R Dw Rw' L Fw2 L2 Fw Dw F' Fw2 Uw U2 Fw R' Bw Lw' R' B' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw' U'



Ooooooh unlucky, gj time tho!

I still need to get my first 5bld successs. Ive had 2 attempts and my 2nd attempt was off by 2 xcentres lol. But my time was very bad (I think 52 minutes).


----------



## Goosly (Nov 3, 2015)

5BLD at home, 2 months after my last attempt. DNF(18:39) by 3 corners because I executed JB instead of BJ.


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 3, 2015)

1:38.70 DNF by 3 edges. PB is 2.59.11.


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 3, 2015)

Goosly said:


> 5BLD at home, 2 months after my last attempt. DNF(18:39) by 3 corners because I executed JB instead of BJ.



Unlucky. Corners are the worst way to DNF 5bld lol


----------



## Hari (Nov 4, 2015)

Goosly said:


> 5BLD at home, 2 months after my last attempt. DNF(18:39) by 3 corners because I executed JB instead of BJ.



BJ haha  better luck next time!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 4, 2015)

yet two other 5bld dnfs
DNF(18:58.37) Lw' B U2 R D R Fw2 F' Lw' Uw2 U' D B U Uw2 D2 Lw' D B' Rw' U Bw Lw R2 U2 L Dw2 D B' L' D B' Uw B' D2 L Lw2 B' D2 B Dw' Rw' Bw2 Uw2 U Fw D' Dw Rw' R' B2 D2 Bw' F2 D U' R' Lw D2 Fw 
5. (DNF(20:12.38)) D R Dw Rw2 Uw L2 R F Fw2 Bw Rw' U' B2 R2 Lw' Rw' U Fw Uw2 Rw' Dw2 U2 Fw' L' Bw B2 F' Fw Dw D F' Uw2 L' R Dw2 D2 R' D' B2 Uw Bw2 Lw' Uw2 U' L Dw2 B' Uw2 Rw' U Dw2 Fw' R2 Rw D' Fw Rw F U' L

the 18 had a sub12 memo, the 20 a sub13  On the 20 I had a 40-50 sec pop aswell. It was off by 3 x-centers and 6 +-centers


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 5, 2015)

I just can't get a success, no matter how safe I go... Sometimes all the centers are solved, sometimes all the rest...

DNF(21:38.49)[4x, 2+] Uw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw2 D2 R F2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 R U2 Fw2 B Rw2 U B U2 F2 B2 Lw2 Uw D' Fw2 D Rw2 Fw' L B2 Rw' Lw2 D' R D B' F2 Bw2 Dw Lw Dw2 F' Dw' Rw Bw Lw' F Uw' L2 Rw B2 F' R' Bw Lw Fw L2 Rw' R' F R

this was off by 2 +-centers and 4 x-centers and this was like superduper safe


----------



## Hari (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh well.. Maybe next comp then.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 6, 2015)

Hari said:


> Oh well.. Maybe next comp then.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIo...nt_id=z13du1f5dlvlhxcoy04cgtgroljadnyy bq40k



Unlucky.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 6, 2015)

Tried an all events relay and decided to do all the blind dead last (dare devil challenge as i called it ), failed only the 5bld by 2 wings :/. End time of the whole relay was 56:35.71


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 6, 2015)

1st MBLD attempt in ages: 5/12 in 56:07, DNFs were:
3x a 3 edge cycle
1x 2 twisted corners
1x 2 flipped edges
1x lol fail
1x forgot one entire edge memo. 

This final result was quite horrible, but I really hope to improve soon, since the DNFs were not too bad, so 10/12 were possible in this attempt. I expected a little faster time tho (sub50)


----------



## Iggy (Nov 8, 2015)

I have a comp with big BLD in December, that means I need to get back to BLD

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-8
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 2:57.11 F2 L2 D R2 L Uw' R' Rw2 U' F' U' Uw' R L Rw Fw2 L Fw' B2 Uw2 B' R2 F L R2 Rw Uw Rw D Fw2 R' Uw2 Rw' R2 Uw D' Rw' F' Uw2 U' 
2. 3:03.47 F R F' D' Rw' R' Fw2 Uw' U2 F Fw R2 B F L' D U Fw2 F' R D F' D' Rw2 B2 R' D B2 Rw2 Fw2 D Fw' U2 L2 Fw U Rw2 R2 D2 Rw 
3. DNF(2:31.78) L Uw' F' L' R' Fw R D' L' B' Rw Fw D U' Fw2 U R' Uw2 Rw Fw B2 F2 D2 R2 Rw Fw2 R2 D' Fw' Uw F Uw' D Rw B' R' D Fw F' Uw

Wow, that last solve. It was off by R' U2 R (messed up the end of the wing parity alg) and 2 centers (missed a letter pair)

I better sub 3 at the comp lol

Edit:
Another easy scramble, big mess this time
1. DNF(2:30.33) Uw D2 U' F2 U2 Rw F B2 Rw' R' D L' Fw F Uw Rw R2 D' B' L' Uw F2 B Uw D R U2 R' B2 R F' L2 Uw2 L2 R' Fw2 L Rw2 B2 R2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 11, 2015)

2-7BLD relay off by the 5x5. It was 1 move to leave 10 wings.


Somewhere between disappointing and encouraging.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 11, 2015)

4:31.93 3BLD DNF by three twisted corners


----------



## Iggy (Nov 11, 2015)

DNF(2:30.96) Uw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw B D2 R2 D' U2 B2 Fw2 U D Uw' B F2 Rw R L2 B Uw' R' Fw' Rw' L U2 F' L Rw Fw' Rw Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw F' L D2 Fw

2 centers

Edit: got a 2:30 DNF that would've been around 2:35 if I didn't pop during the wing parity alg lol


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 11, 2015)

7bld off by 5 obliques 1:19:42.06


----------



## G2013 (Nov 17, 2015)

Failed to get the 1st place in a competition in 3bld;

forgot to execute 2 letters, (so it was a DNF). The time was 1:34.xy DNF, and the winning time was 1:44.xy 

I would have got the first place.

Anyway, I finished 2nd, which is not bad.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 23, 2015)

OH. MY. GOD.

DNF (45.51) B2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' R D2 U F D2 L2 B2 L F' Rw2 Uw

scramble is in my orientation, 4 corner targets, 10 edge targets. wow. off by 3 edges. wouldve been first sub 1 and first sub 50.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 24, 2015)

(5:43.22 dnf) R' L2 D' B' U' L2 F' R D L' U2 R' L' U2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 R2 Rw' Uw2

NO!!!!!!!! I was off by a rotated corner! (not including buffer piece obviously) That would have been only my 4th success, and my best success by close to three minutes! I need to come up with a better way of memoing twisted corners/flipped edges. What do most people do? Do you just remember which ones need to be flipped/rotates, or do you remember two targets to solve them?

EDIT: Lol. I just did it again, not realizing it was the same scramble until I was about to start solving... I got a 6:05 so there's that...


----------



## sqAree (Nov 24, 2015)

8:44.71 3BLD DNF, first try after many weeks, pb is something >9min. Was (for me) quite easy memo but somehow in the end 3 edges where cycled. :/


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 24, 2015)

biscuit said:


> (5:43.22 dnf) R' L2 D' B' U' L2 F' R D L' U2 R' L' U2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 R2 Rw' Uw2
> 
> NO!!!!!!!! I was off by a rotated corner! (not including buffer piece obviously) That would have been only my 4th success, and my best success by close to three minutes! I need to come up with a better way of memoing twisted corners/flipped edges. What do most people do? Do you just remember which ones need to be flipped/rotates, or do you remember two targets to solve them?
> 
> EDIT: Lol. I just did it again, not realizing it was the same scramble until I was about to start solving... I got a 6:05 so there's that...



I memo twisted corners as 2-cycles, and remember where flipped edges are visually.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 25, 2015)

7bld pop during parity, would have been a success.

http://imgur.com/2dj0fZi


----------



## ZeshaaK (Nov 25, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> 7bld pop during parity, would have been a success.
> 
> http://imgur.com/2dj0fZi



That would give me nightmares if that happened to me lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 25, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Do you just remember which ones need to be flipped/rotates, or do you remember two targets to solve them?


I solve white on top, so for corners I remember where the white/yellow stickers are as individual letters (or a pair if there are more than 1 corner)
Edges I just visually keep track of them. Same for MBLD.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 25, 2015)

(5:54.54) DNF U2 L B U L' B L Rw' B2 R' U' Uw L2 D' Fw' Uw2 U' L R U' F' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' U' L' Uw R2 U D L R' U2 Uw' F2 B D2 B' Uw 

Off by 3 Centers, Memo was around 3:17. First decent sub6 attempt which was actually close


----------



## biscuit (Nov 25, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> (5:54.54) DNF U2 L B U L' B L Rw' B2 R' U' Uw L2 D' Fw' Uw2 U' L R U' F' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' U' L' Uw R2 U D L R' U2 Uw' F2 B D2 B' Uw
> 
> Off by 3 Centers, Memo was around 3:17. First decent sub6 attempt which was actually close



That's better than all but one of my attempts in 3x3.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 26, 2015)

(8:44.36 dnf)U F2 L F2 U R2 D' R F R L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 Fw' Uw

I don't even... Not only did I get a eh at best time on this amazing scramble, it was the third attempt that I was off by a corner rotation tonight. I just completely forgot the last two targets. I knew there were two more targets, and I knew which two pieces they were, but I couldn't recall, and trying to match the two letters. I guessed and got the first one correct, but the second one I guessed wrong and was off my one corner rotation. I still have only 3 (sorta 4) successes. *sigh* I should be up to like 8, but some really small errors cost you in blind.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 29, 2015)

2 twisted corners ._.

DNF(44.47) L U' R F' R U2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 F2 R' B2 L2 U2


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 30, 2015)

use comms they say..... Guess it would help to use the right comm xD

1. DNF(29.81) L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D2 B' D' F L2 B U' B2 L2 R' F


----------



## Berd (Dec 1, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> use comms they say..... Guess it would help to use the right comm xD
> 
> 1. DNF(29.81) L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D2 B' D' F L2 B U' B2 L2 R' F


Ouch. How's bld going?


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 1, 2015)

Berd said:


> Ouch. How's bld going?



Tis going good 

Well although dnfs i am too flustered by them because they were back to back, close, and really good memo. Kind fo just trying to force my 4bld memo to be faster so i expect more dnfs to come but hey it paid off in 3bld 

1. DNF(3:07.67) L2 B D2 L2 F' Fw Uw2 F' L' Uw' B2 Uw' R2 Fw Uw' B D2 U2 Fw R' Fw D2 L' D' Uw Rw' Fw' Uw' L' U' L' U' L' D' U' R' Uw2 D' Fw B 
2. DNF(3:11.86) B Uw2 Fw' Uw' Fw F' U' R B' D' F Fw2 B2 R' L B2 D2 Fw' Uw2 F D' L2 U Rw' D' F' D2 Uw2 F2 B Rw' U L F Rw U' Uw F2 U' D'


----------



## DELToS (Dec 1, 2015)

Well I forgot to time my 3BLD solve and it ended up being 2 corners off from successful :/


----------



## Roman (Dec 2, 2015)

4BLD DNF(2:26) on comp.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Dec 3, 2015)

ughh, 2/3 multi (16:01)
corner twist on the first cube


----------



## AKQuaternion (Dec 3, 2015)

Trying to learn 3BLD. Did my first two attempts earlier today. First was around 12 minute memo, 8 minute solve. Off by three permuted corners and 4 flipped edges (huh?) Couldn't replicate it to figure out what I did, I think I mis-scrambled.

Second was 12 minute memo, 8 minute solve and only off by two flipped edges. And I know *exactly* what I did. Stupidly memorized the position of the buffer piece to flip at end. Instead of memorizing the buffer position. So I ended up with the original buffer piece position and the buffer position flipped. So annoying. Look for me in the accomplishments thread soon. 

I'm using OP corners, M2 edges. Edge memo is *really* slow right now, I learned corners blind a couple of weeks ago so I've had more practice. (Basically I was doing 2BLD.)


----------



## biscuit (Dec 3, 2015)

AKQuaternion said:


> Trying to learn 3BLD. Did my first two attempts earlier today. First was around 12 minute memo, 8 minute solve. Off by three permuted corners and 4 flipped edges (huh?) Couldn't replicate it to figure out what I did, I think I mis-scrambled.
> 
> Second was 12 minute memo, 8 minute solve and only off by two flipped edges. And I know *exactly* what I did. Stupidly memorized the position of the buffer piece to flip at end. Instead of memorizing the buffer position. So I ended up with the original buffer piece position and the buffer position flipped. So annoying. Look for me in the accomplishments thread soon.
> 
> I'm using OP corners, M2 edges. Edge memo is *really* slow right now, I learned corners blind a couple of weeks ago so I've had more practice. (Basically I was doing 2BLD.)



For the edges, you probably momoed the wrong sticker on the piece. For example, my letter scheme dictates that UB is A, while BU is S. If the target was A, but I memoed S, doing that twice would cause your issue.


----------



## Cubo largo (Dec 4, 2015)

I keep failing, without really knowing why. 
Small errors, distractions, flips. But almost always DNF. 9/10.
Memo with LP with rooms loci, I'm around 4 minutes and I solve using commutators.
My training is doing 5 solves a day, 3 for the 1st room (and 4 loci), and 2 with the other (4 loci as well).


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 7, 2015)

FML, first two were by two flipped edges, last one was by two twisted corners

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-7
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(4:00.701) U2 R2 B R B L B D' F U' B2 U2 D2 L' B2 R2 F2 L B2 
2. DNF(4:27.859) B2 U2 R' B' D' B2 D L' D F' U2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' 
3. DNF(4:43.868) U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 L D F L U R D2 F' U L R2


----------



## Berd (Dec 7, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> FML, first two were by two flipped edges, last one was by two twisted corners
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-7
> mean of 3: DNF
> ...


Unlucky! Sub 4 soon?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 7, 2015)

Berd said:


> Unlucky! Sub 4 soon?



Hopefully. I probably have to try and do more solves, right now the only ones I do are for the weekly comp


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 8, 2015)

Almost had a 2:38.91 mo3, but the last solve was DNF by a setup move at the very end. My last corner target was G, and the undo setup move was R' D2, but I missed the R' and just did D2. Sooo close


----------



## Iggy (Dec 8, 2015)

1. DNF(6:56.61) Fw' Rw2 L' B2 L2 F Lw' B U' Rw B Rw Fw' Lw' Fw Rw' R' Bw2 U2 L' D2 Rw2 U' R L2 B2 D' B2 F' Lw2 R Uw Bw2 R Uw2 F' Dw' Fw2 U' R' Bw Rw B' D Bw2 B Lw2 F2 B Rw' Dw' U Uw R Dw U' Fw' F' D U'

Expected it to be a DNF since it was my first solve in ages. Time isn't too bad though


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 8, 2015)

DNF(48.84) R2 B R D R2 U2 B' L2 U R2 B2 L U2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 L' B2 

nooo, messed up the very last y perm, memo was ~22

e: 3edges
DNF(45.85) D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 B R2 B F' D' F' D L F' U R2 B D' R


----------



## biscuit (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm so done with this... My first solve today was a DNF with an E perm on the top, everything else solved. The one I just did I rotated a corner the wrong direction. I have 4/18 successes, but almost all have been off by a pair of corners or edges. I just don't even.

EDIT: I didn't even Memo it wrong, I just executed it wrong.

E2: Oh my... I just realized that it was 5:19.02... That would have been my fastest by like 3 minutes


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 9, 2015)

Soooooooo close for 4BLD, I WILL GET IT ONE DAY!!!! 2 centres ;(

Memo: 
Corners: MeoW SIBU Point of View
Centres: AM Eli Jay QuiCk, ReV GO SAm! HoW TiGer PuLl WhiP
Wings: KiDs' LeGs VaH NO! South African JaM. IPswich ******* RoW TUX Q.

I cri


----------



## Iggy (Dec 10, 2015)

DNF(2:22.81) B' U' Rw' Fw D' Uw2 B2 Rw2 U2 Rw L2 Uw' U Fw' Uw U' R Uw R Fw' Rw' U' Rw2 Fw' D U F D' Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw Uw2 D' B' Fw' D F2 Fw2 Rw'

2 centers, would've been PB. Pretty smooth solve


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 10, 2015)

Iggy said:


> DNF(2:22.81) B' U' Rw' Fw D' Uw2 B2 Rw2 U2 Rw L2 Uw' U Fw' Uw U' R Uw R Fw' Rw' U' Rw2 Fw' D U F D' Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw Uw2 D' B' Fw' D F2 Fw2 Rw'
> 
> 2 centers, would've been PB. Pretty smooth solve



Practise for your next comp?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Practise for your next comp?



Yup. Next comp is next week


----------



## biscuit (Dec 11, 2015)

Off by four edges... And four centers?! What? Not sure how I did that

EDIT: Off by edges plus centers again... Hmm...


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 11, 2015)

Havent done BLD in over a month. Hopefully I still remember how.


----------



## Hari (Dec 11, 2015)

Iggy said:


> DNF(2:22.81) B' U' Rw' Fw D' Uw2 B2 Rw2 U2 Rw L2 Uw' U Fw' Uw U' R Uw R Fw' Rw' U' Rw2 Fw' D U F D' Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw Uw2 D' B' Fw' D F2 Fw2 Rw'
> 
> 2 centers, would've been PB. Pretty smooth solve



Holy.. AsR again?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2015)

Hari said:


> Holy.. AsR again?



Most likely not  I'm still a lot slower than Kaijun


----------



## biscuit (Dec 11, 2015)

I just don't even...

DNF(7:33.53) B R2 B2 U B2 D F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B' D' U L B L' D' R U' Uw2

not only did I mess it up pretty bad (I don't even now how a memoed that bad and messed it up) but it was also an abysmal time. How?

It's now been 11 solves without a success. Arg, arg, arg!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 11, 2015)

first 5bld in a month or so: not too bad, but time is horrible

19:10.810 Uw2 Lw Bw L2 Dw2 R2 Dw' L R Bw' Lw D' R2 Bw U' Fw2 Lw2 B Rw2 Dw F' U2 Bw B' Dw' D' B2 Dw' Lw D' Lw' Fw U' D2 Lw2 L2 F2 Uw Lw' R Uw2 Lw Rw2 Bw' B' Rw2 R L B2 U Lw' Uw2 D' Dw' Fw2 F' Dw U2 Lw U2 

off by 2 x-centers, 4 midges and 6 wings. memo was around 11:40


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 12, 2015)

DNF(17:05.70) Rw Uw' Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 F Uw' F2 L' R' Uw2 B' Uw2 F' Uw' F' L2 Uw2 L2 R B' U2 B' U' Rw U' B Uw' Rw' Fw' F' Rw' U2 Fw2 F' R2 F2 B Rw

Would have been PB by 3 minutes, but I forgot to do U2 for the center parity.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 14, 2015)

Tried a 4bld. Off by 4 centers, 3 wings, and forgotten parity for corners. Still happy because this is my 3rd attempt and 1st one that wasn't a complete failure.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 14, 2015)

Road to 4bld Episode 2: 6 centers, 8 wings, 4 corners. Lots of backtracking on wings because of skipped targets. I think the wings and corners were a missed detup move during wings. I want to try again today but I'll wait for tomorrow so I can forget.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 16, 2015)

Am I the only one who fails at BLD anymore? 

4bld day 3: 5 centers, 2 corner twists. Closest yet. I want to have it by the end of the week. For centers I have no idea what happened, for the corner twists I memoed the last target J when it was actually M. Scramble was kind of an lol: D2 L2 Rw U2 F Fw2 R2 U2 F2 Rw B2 U2 Fw' Rw Fw' R U2 L' Fw Rw2 U2 F2 L R U2 Rw2 R2 Fw B' Rw' F' Fw R2 F U2 D2 Fw' U' D L'


----------



## Iggy (Dec 17, 2015)

DNF(2:17.43) Uw' D' B' Fw' D2 U' F L' Uw' Rw' B D' U2 B' Rw Uw2 F' B Fw Rw' L2 B L Rw' Fw2 R2 B2 Rw' F' Uw' D2 Rw' B R' Fw2 R2 D L2 U' Fw'

Fastest attempt ever, execution mistake + missed 2 centers during memo


----------



## Iggy (Dec 18, 2015)

At Malaysian Open today, I had a 7:20 5BLD DNF by 2 flipped midges (that I missed during memo) and a 6:44 DNF by a wing cycle (that I executed wrongly). And in the 3BLD finals, I got a 33.98 and a 32.32 (missed the NR by 0.01  ), but I messed up the last solve -_-


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Iggy said:


> At Malaysian Open today, I had a 7:20 5BLD DNF by 2 flipped midges (that I missed during memo) and a 6:44 DNF by a wing cycle (that I executed wrongly). And in the 3BLD finals, I got a 33.98 and a 32.32 (missed the NR by 0.01  ), but I messed up the last solve -_-



Ouch.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 19, 2015)

Another 4bld: Off by 2 centers. So close  I'll try again later today.


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 19, 2015)

mega fail 

official 42.54 3bld success, and had a 14 second pause in execution 

would have been a 27-28 easily without that


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 20, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Another 4bld: Off by 2 centers. So close  I'll try again later today.



6 centers this time  I should do some centers practice.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 20, 2015)

1:42.xx fail. First BLD in a loooong time and DNF(execution). I had just lubed my cube so I just overturned. D:


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2015)

For the weekly comp: 10:53 4BLD DNF by 2 wings. Would have been PB by 2 minutes.


----------



## Altha (Dec 22, 2015)

D R' L' B R' U2 F2 U B' U R2 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D B2 D2
Scramble has 3 solved edges+U perm on orange side aaand realised I forgot to memo one of the edges midway thru solve =_= (~25 sec memo)


----------



## Iggy (Dec 24, 2015)

bj


----------



## Altha (Dec 25, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-25
avg of 5: DNF

Time List:
1. (57.01) F' B U L B' R' B' R2 F D R' F2 B2 R D2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 R' 
2. 59.64 L' U2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F' R' U L D' B' L' R' U' L 
3. DNF(1:53.66) F' U' B' L2 B' L D F' B' R U2 R D2 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' 
4. 58.80 R B U2 F2 L2 D' L' U2 L' F R2 F2 U F2 U' D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U 
5. (DNF(1:22.17)) L B R2 D B' R L B L' U' R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2

PB mo3 and ao5 fail


----------



## ottozing (Dec 25, 2015)

Earlier today I DNF'd a 58 by 2 edges

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 25, 2015)

2-4 bld relay dnf by not too much

2. 13:14.72 2) U F U2 R2 U' F' U' F R2 U2
3) D2 L R D2 L B2 L D2 R2 F' D2 B' U' L' B2 R' F' D U2 
4) U B U R D2 B u r' u R' B' r' f2 B2 R' B2 u' R U R B' D R u' D2 B' D' U2 r F2 B' L r F2 u' U' D2 L2 u' R'
memo was around 9:10
3x3 was off by 3 edges on the mslice :confused:
4x4 was of by 2c, 3e also on r slices

will try later again


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 25, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 2-4 bld relay dnf by not too much
> 
> 2. 13:14.72 2) U F U2 R2 U' F' U' F R2 U2
> 3) D2 L R D2 L B2 L D2 R2 F' D2 B' U' L' B2 R' F' D U2
> ...



Solid effort. you will get it soon!



Iggy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr1vKGIgCmg
> 
> bj



Bad luck. Solid attempt tho


----------



## Iggy (Dec 26, 2015)

ZeshaaK said:


> Bad luck. Solid attempt tho



Yeah hope I get it next time. This motivated me to start doing 5BLD again though 

DNF(6:32.91) Bw2 Fw2 D B' L' F B R Uw' L2 Fw' F2 U Rw Uw' Dw Bw2 B' L R' B' Dw' U' R' Uw2 Fw Rw2 Dw F Dw2 U' B' D' L Lw F' Bw2 R2 L' U2 B' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Dw' Bw2 Lw' B Dw' F' Dw Rw2 B U2 Rw' Uw2 F2 Rw Lw2 B2

3rd attempt since the comp, off by 2 + centers, execution mistake lol


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 26, 2015)

19:36 7BLD that looks like it was off by a single slice move somewhere.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 27, 2015)

1/6 multiBLD.

just began solving when my parents burst into the room (despite me telling them to not enter the room for about an hour) and start talking about god knows what. FML. Having a largeish family is detrimental to multiBLD practice time


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 28, 2015)

4bld sooo close. 2 centers. I had C as the second in a pair and forgot to execute it as A. Soon...


----------



## Roman (Dec 28, 2015)

Spoiler



3rd attempt = going supersafe


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 28, 2015)

Roman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much were the other attempts off?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 28, 2015)

Decided to do a 6BLD attempt (2nd one ever, first one was in 2013 lol), everything went well until I got a pop while executing outer centers. The corners and inner centers were solved though, I'm happy about that  memo was somewhere around 14-15 minutes, I went really slowly when memoing obliques


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Iggy said:


> The corners and inner centers were solved though,



That's pretty much 4BLD minus wings isnt it


----------



## Iggy (Dec 28, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> That's pretty much 4BLD minus wings isnt it



yup, but I'm surprised I didn't mess up execution


----------



## Roman (Dec 28, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> How much were the other attempts off?



To be honest... they were pretty messy 



Iggy said:


> Decided to do a 6BLD attempt (2nd one ever, first one was in 2013 lol), everything went well until I got a pop while executing outer centers. The corners and inner centers were solved though, I'm happy about that  memo was somewhere around 14-15 minutes, I went really slowly when memoing obliques



You have to get used to pops if you want to get a 6BLD success


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Roman said:


> You have to get used to pops if you want to get a 6BLD success



Aoshi and calmer turning would help a lot...


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 28, 2015)

4BLD DNF by 4 centers. Time was 12:50.93. I don't remember the memo, but it was pretty good. I'm seriously considering going for a 6BLD attempt even though I have never even done a 5BLD, but I'm thinking that after I at least attempt it, regardless of outcome, it will make 4BLD easier and 5BLD a crap ton easier to learn.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 28, 2015)

Another super close 4bld. I finished centers with x y l2 U r2 U' l2 U r2 U' except I forgot the last U'. Off by 4 corners and 8 wings. Time was really fast though, 18:20. Soon...


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 29, 2015)

7:47.73[3:41.29] U' B U2 r' b' r2 F' R2 U D2 F b r' U2 b D l D b' B r2 B' b d2 L U' r2 B' r2 b2 L2 b' F2 R' r2 U r2 f L' F2 f2 B2 L D R' U2 F2 B2 R' F d2 D2 u2 R' D2 b R2 u' R2 D 

DNF by 3 midges... Memo mistake. memoed UC instead of YC.

Would have been PB :/


----------



## Iggy (Dec 29, 2015)

3rd 6BLD attempt

DNF(24:13.97) L2 Fw2 Uw' 3Fw2 B' 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw Dw Uw2 3Uw2 D' Fw 3Fw2 F D Rw' F' Lw' 3Uw R2 D Rw Lw' D2 Uw' 3Rw' Bw2 Fw2 R L2 F2 3Fw D Rw2 U 3Rw Bw2 Lw2 Dw 3Fw 3Uw 3Fw' Uw R 3Rw' U' 3Fw' Bw2 3Uw2 F2 Bw B2 U' 3Fw D Bw2 L' Dw U' B' 3Uw' 3Fw' D2 3Uw L Bw' Fw' U 3Uw' Uw2 R' 3Uw Fw U' Uw B2 3Fw' Rw U

DNF by 8 obliques. I guess I should do some sighted solves lol


----------



## Roman (Dec 29, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Aoshi and calmer turning would help a lot...



Yes aoshi do its work but I'm assuming he used SS because he got a pop


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 29, 2015)

4 consecutive 3BLD DNFs. Forgot to flip edge, memo error caused twisted corner, completely messed up execution, flipped edge missed during memo. Times all around 3 mins which is ok for me.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 29, 2015)

Ok, I seem to be addicted to multi, I have decided to do daily attempts. Yesterday I got my PB, 2/2 in 7:04, which is bad, ik. I have learned the journey/Roman rooms method and have done 3 attempts at 3 cubes. I have had a 1/3(both 2 edges), and two 2/3 attempts, one by 4 edges and the other by 2 flipped edges  . I will advance to the next stage of cubes when I have had an x/x for each.

EDIT: another 2/3, in 12:55, the fastest one yet. 3 corners. The first cube had 7 edge targets with 4 flipped edges and one solved lol.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 1, 2016)

Did a 4BLD attempt for my first solve of 2016. First bigBLD attempt in two and a half months.
13:30.78 off by two wings.. No idea what happened, I had the correct number of targets after memo.. Oh well


----------



## Iggy (Jan 1, 2016)

Roman said:


> Yes aoshi do its work but I'm assuming he used SS because he got a pop



I use an Aoshi, my turning is the problem 

4th 6BLD attempt: 25:09.63 DNF

A huge mess. Memo for obliques was super messy


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 1, 2016)

0/8 multiblind. I knew it was going to be bad after one or two cubes, but I didn't expect it to be this bad. I think I executed one cube's memo on another cube multiple times...


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 2, 2016)

5BLD DNF off by 6 +centers and 7 xcenters. Honestly closer then I expected. Time was absolutely horrendous (50:25.xx, by it was my first attempt in three months and I had to restart my memo for xcenters 4 times.. Worse then my first attempt by 14 minutes.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 2, 2016)

3/4 Multi in ~20 mins, off by 2 flipped edges -_-


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 3, 2016)

19:38.51 7BLD DNF by 2 centers


----------



## Berd (Jan 3, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> 19:38.51 7BLD DNF by 2 centers


Noooo! On video?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 3, 2016)

Berd said:


> Noooo! On video?


Yeah, but I don't think it's worth uploading.


----------



## Berd (Jan 3, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Yeah, but I don't think it's worth uploading.


Isn't it sub UWR?


----------



## Iggy (Jan 3, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> 19:38.51 7BLD DNF by 2 centers



Damn :/


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 3, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> 19:38.51 7BLD DNF by 2 centers


too bad :/
Btw do you still know your memo from the 10 year delayed 3bld solve?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 3, 2016)

Berd said:


> Isn't it sub UWR?


Yep, UWR is 19:49. I've had a few sub-UWRs, but I'm just waiting until I actually get it to post a video.


TheCoolMinxer said:


> too bad :/
> Btw do you still know your memo from the 10 year delayed 3bld solve?


Yeah. I might post in the thread once a year to let people know I still remember it.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 8, 2016)

4BLD 12:58 DNF four moves away from 4 wings off. Honestly thought this was going to be a lot faster


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 10, 2016)

7bld 20:31.51[8:03.05]

Had a 45 second pause, and I had to undo 2 comms. Plus there was triple parity. It was a success, but should've easily been UWR.


----------



## josh42732 (Jan 10, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> 7bld 20:31.51[8:03.05]
> 
> Had a 45 second pause, and I had to undo 2 comms. Plus there was triple parity. It was a success, but should've easily been UWR.


Nice! I love big cube BLD. Idk why but it just fascinates me. You should try to beat Roman to getting a 10BLD success or 11BLD. I forgot which one hes on


----------



## Cale S (Jan 10, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> 7bld 20:31.51[8:03.05]
> 
> Had a 45 second pause, and I had to undo 2 comms. Plus there was triple parity. It was a success, but should've easily been UWR.



When you say triple parity do you include centers? Because that would mean only 3 out of 9 possible parities


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 10, 2016)

josh42732 said:


> Nice! I love big cube BLD. Idk why but it just fascinates me. You should try to beat Roman to getting a 10BLD success or 11BLD. I forgot which one hes on


I doubt I'll ever try 10BLD, but anything can happen.


Cale S said:


> When you say triple parity do you include centers? Because that would mean only 3 out of 9 possible parities


I mean corner/midge, and the 2 wings (which is over 30 seconds down the drain  )

I don't count centers parities because the last target is just another comm.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 10, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> I mean corner/midge, and the 2 wings (which is over 30 seconds down the drain  )
> 
> I don't count centers parities because the last target is just another comm.



ok, that's what I thought


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 11, 2016)

4BLD DNF, first attempt with r2, corners were fine, edges were off by an r2 and there were 8 centres, I concluded that I did an extra target at the end of my execution by mistake... (My last target was UB, so I think I repeated that D

It was 15 mins with an 8 min memo, faster than my fastest execution with what I was using before.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 14, 2016)

Hahaha lol, super failed 4BLD, defininitely execution error... 12 mins with a 6 min memo, so getting faster  the cube looks scrambled, but most of the wings are solved when you do a U2 and a u'


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 17, 2016)

Whyyyyyy?!
DNF 9:56 [5:30]
2 centres...


----------



## biscuit (Jan 18, 2016)

Such fail, much bad.

I got a 5:37.51 off by a J perm... but it wasn't a Ja perm. I have a video, but internet is awful, so probably won't upload it.

EDIT: Whoop! Finally got another success though, so it's all good!


----------



## Cale S (Jan 19, 2016)

I remembered that I have a comp in 5 days and haven't done an MBLD attempt at home in over 210 days

17/23 in 51:16

I do better in comp anyway so whatever ^_^


----------



## Roman (Jan 19, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> 7bld 20:31.51[8:03.05]
> 
> Had a 45 second pause, and I had to undo 2 comms. Plus there was triple parity. It was a success, but should've easily been UWR.



Nice try, go get it soon!
I think I should try to improve my 7BLD PB too, until I switch to my new 5BLD alg sets which are partially inapplicable for 6x6+ BLD


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 19, 2016)

Worst 3BLD session ever. 5 attempts, 5 failures. All slow and all with more than one mistake. Comp in 11 days. Confidence is low.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 20, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Worst 3BLD session ever. 5 attempts, 5 failures. All slow and all with more than one mistake. Comp in 11 days. Confidence is low.



I've had worse.  Just do some practice, try to go slow and turn careful if you need to. Remember the comp is about having fun, so try not to stress too much about your solves. I have a comp the same weekend with 3BLD..


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 20, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> I've had worse.  Just do some practice, try to go slow and turn careful if you need to. Remember the comp is about having fun, so try not to stress too much about your solves. I have a comp the same weekend with 3BLD..



Thanks. Just tired and fed up. I managed to stretch the streak to 8 before giving up. I'll maybe go back to some edges or corners only tomorrow.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2016)

2/11 Multi in 59 mins. Anyone know where I could buy a high quality noose?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 20, 2016)

ottozing said:


> 2/11 Multi in 59 mins. Anyone know where I could buy a high quality noose?


How careful was your execution? 
Going "kinda fast" often results in higher accuracy than going slow.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> How careful was your execution?
> Going "kinda fast" often results in higher accuracy than going slow.



Execution was fastish I guess, memo also wasn't super slow, but...

The way I memo is pretty bad imo, but this is the first time it's been a huge problem. I've always just done memo 2, review 2, move on. Not even with a final review at the end. Even though I review on the cubes I still think I need to find something better. After this trainwreck, I'm motivated to actually fix it because obviously my previous attempts were more or less flukes (Including a 9/11 in 55 mins that wasn't far from being 11/11).


----------



## biscuit (Jan 20, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Execution was fastish I guess, memo also wasn't super slow, but...
> 
> The way I memo is pretty bad imo, but this is the first time it's been a huge problem. I've always just done memo 2, review 2, move on. Not even with a final review at the end. Even though I review on the cubes I still think I need to find something better. After this trainwreck, I'm motivated to actually fix it because obviously my previous attempts were more or less flukes (Including a 9/11 in 55 mins that wasn't far from being 11/11).



Or maybe the fail was a fluke. It can go both ways.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 20, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Execution was fastish I guess, memo also wasn't super slow, but...
> 
> The way I memo is pretty bad imo, but this is the first time it's been a huge problem. I've always just done memo 2, review 2, move on. Not even with a final review at the end. Even though I review on the cubes I still think I need to find something better. After this trainwreck, I'm motivated to actually fix it because obviously my previous attempts were more or less flukes (Including a 9/11 in 55 mins that wasn't far from being 11/11).


Yeah you should at least do a final review at the end. Whatever extra time you spend on that will probably be saved-ish during recall.
Oh and if you don't already (you probably do), do the last cube as a 3BLD.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 21, 2016)

1. DNF(26.66) F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D U' F' L' F D B R D' B' L2 U'

GS instead of YS. Fun.... exe error not memo


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 21, 2016)

SirWaffle said:


> 1. DNF(26.66) F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D U' F' L' F D B R D' B' L2 U'
> 
> GS instead of YS. Fun.... exe error not memo


Any comms?


----------



## Berd (Jan 21, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Any comms?


Surely....


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 22, 2016)

Berd said:


> Surely....


I ask because she recently posted a 36 second solve which was pure M2/OP with very fast memo. Incredible...


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 22, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Any comms?



Yeah some comms but the wrong comms haha, I did the comm for GS instead of YS is what my comment meant


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 22, 2016)

SirWaffle said:


> Yeah some comms but the wrong comms haha, I did the comm for GS instead of YS is what my comment meant


Edges or corners?


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 23, 2016)

Y? I only go up to X. Do you miss one out?


----------



## Berd (Jan 23, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Y? I only go up to X. Do you miss one out?


I replace X with Y due to nicer letter pairs.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 23, 2016)

3BLD attempt 14: 12:39 (DNF). Off by 2 corners -_-


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 23, 2016)

Nooooooooooooooo! 8:14 4BLD DNF by 2 twisted corners! I memoed CHoWN, but executed O instead of W!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 25, 2016)

ughhhh I hate my life
3BLD 8:28 DNF, forgot to do parity


----------



## h2f (Jan 26, 2016)

5bld - first sub-20 solve and sub 10 memo: 19:43. DNF by few wings (undid wrong setup) and 2 x-centers (wrong memo? exec?).


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 27, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> ughhhh I hate my life
> 3BLD 8:28 DNF, forgot to do parity



That happens a lot. I memo letter pairs and if I get an odd one at the end I remember a superhero. Superhero equals parity. I try to execute after solving edges and if I forget then I have another chance after corners.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 27, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> That happens a lot. I memo letter pairs and if I get an odd one at the end I remember a superhero.


I add a Z to the last pair.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 27, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> I add a Z to the last pair.



That's a good one. I know some people cross their legs or sit on their foot. I'm sure there are loads of methods. 

It's flipped edges I tend to forget to do. I leave them to the very end so I don't get confused by the cube rotations but I often completely forget to do them.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 27, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> It's flipped edges I tend to forget to do. I leave them to the very end so I don't get confused by the cube rotations but I often completely forget to do them.


I often forget them too - need a better memo system. How do you solve them? Why do you rotate?


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 27, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> I often forget them too - need a better memo system. How do you solve them? Why do you rotate?



I use Berd's flipping algs so for 2 pairs I need them at UF and UB. If I rotate then I only have to set up and undo one pair at most.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 29, 2016)

Ok, cool. I decided to make up some awful centres method, did one sighted centres solve, one blind edge centres (+centres? Idk the name) and that's all the prep I did for this attempt, so I was completely unprepared. I am extremely happy with the result, although it wasn't a success, it was a lot better than I was expecting. It was 12 centres (4 inner and 8 outer), all solvable with an r move, 4 wings and 3 midges.

Looking at this, it is certain that I made an execution mistake and did an extra r' or missed an r during wings, causing the centres and the 4 wings to be unsolved. I either missed a letter pair during midges, or memo'ed it wrong in the first place.

I was extremely surprised that my centres were solved at one point.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Ok, cool. I decided to make up some awful centres method


If you've learned U2 for 4BLD yet, you can use a very similar method for +centres. I learned it here: https://youtu.be/w59BgT6piDU


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 30, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> If you've learned U2 for 4BLD yet, you can use a very similar method for +centres. I learned it here: https://youtu.be/w59BgT6piDU



Yeah, I kinda haven't learnt U2 yet...


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Yeah, I kinda haven't learnt U2 yet...


If you are proficient with M2 you can learn U2 in 20 minutes.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 30, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> If you are proficient with M2 you can learn U2 in 20 minutes.



I will get around to it, hopefully sometime this weekend.

Anyway... 5BLD 2nd attempt, DNF by 2 WINGS!!!!!
35:27, idk the memo time.

So sad


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 1, 2016)

2/4 MutilBLD.

- Off by two twisted corners.
- Off by 4 edges.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 1, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> That's a good one. I know some people cross their legs or sit on their foot. I'm sure there are loads of methods.
> 
> It's flipped edges I tend to forget to do. I leave them to the very end so I don't get confused by the cube rotations but I often completely forget to do them.



Guess what I forgot to do in competition at the weekend? I'll get an official solve one day.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 1, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Guess what I forgot to do in competition at the weekend? I'll get an official solve one day.


Try just memoing as another pair. For example, assuming you use Speffz, you can memo a flipped front right edge as JP. When you get to it during execution, you can either notice it's a flip and do a flipping alg, or if you solve it as two targets (slower) that's fine, at least it will still work.

Notice in the MBLD memo I posted earlier that one of the corner memos ends with TO DI. That's two twisted corners.


----------



## rodrigoguitar (Feb 1, 2016)

First try on 6BLD, pop after 28 min memo and 4 min execution(two cross centres). Much apreciated v-cube :tu

Good part is that memo was so fluid and I could memo more than I thought, before this attempt my brain went dead on +10min memos. I think that without the pop there'd be no memo problems (surely a bunch of exec errors though)


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 2, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Try just memoing as another pair. For example, assuming you use Speffz, you can memo a flipped front right edge as JP. When you get to it during execution, you can either notice it's a flip and do a flipping alg, or if you solve it as two targets (slower) that's fine, at least it will still work.
> 
> Notice in the MBLD memo I posted earlier that one of the corner memos ends with TO DI. That's two twisted corners.



That looks like a safer approach.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 4, 2016)

6BLD DNF: 46:50.85 (32:20) although a DNF was pretty close! Misaligned the l layers during wings by the looks of the cube and PB in time by 10 minutes!


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 6, 2016)

4BLD, would be PB if didn't do an extra U at the end of doing a commutator for centres... 6:59 DNF by 4 corners and 8 wings (all wings solvable with a D'.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> 4BLD, would be PB if didn't do an extra U at the end of doing a commutator for centres... 6:59 DNF by 4 corners and 8 wings (all wings solvable with a D'.


Wow you are getting fast...


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 6, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Wow you are getting fast...



This solve was completely a one off, memo was just under 4 minutes, which is about usual for me, and execution was pretty much pauseless, so that was what made the solve. I usually get about 9 minutes, but I haven't done as much 4BLD recently, I have main,y been focussing on 3BLD, 5BLD and multi. I usually do an attempt per day.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 6, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> This solve was completely a one off, memo was just under 4 minutes, which is about usual for me, and execution was pretty much pauseless, so that was what made the solve. I usually get about 9 minutes, but I haven't done as much 4BLD recently, I have main,y been focussing on 3BLD, 5BLD and multi. I usually do an attempt per day.



Go and get 3BLD. All I can manage nowadays is sup-1 (yes. sup.)


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 6, 2016)

NO!! first 5BLD attempt off by 2 swapped center pieces and 3 edges. 15:23.98...


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 6, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> NO!! first 5BLD attempt off by 2 swapped center pieces and 3 edges. 15:23.98...



In response to a 4BLD attempt:


gateway cuber said:


> Wow!! nice job, my brain doesn't have the memo capacity to do that.... I like 3BLD though.



What?


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> (4BLD) memo was just under 4 minutes, which is about usual for me,


Do you review your memo for 4BLD?


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 6, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Do you review your memo for 4BLD?



Yeah, my memo goes:

5 centre pairs, Review those 5, 5 more pairs, review those, review all centres so far, finish centre memo, review all a couple of times, do corner memo, review corner memo, review centre memo, review corner memo, 5 pairs of wing memo, review those 5, 5 more, review those 5, 5 more, review those 5, finish wing memo, review the last few pairs, review wings, start execution. I don't normally do a full review at the end, but I do many mini reviews during the memo process.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Yeah, my memo goes: etc


Mine's similar, I also do groups of 5 for wings and corners. My centres are slowest because if I don't take care and review carefully, I hit the same target twice. My memo is about 6 minutes and centres must be more than half of that.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 6, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Mine's similar, I also do groups of 5 for wings and corners. My centres are slowest because if I don't take care and review carefully, I hit the same target twice. My memo is about 6 minutes and centres must be more than half of that.


Do you just shoot to whichever target makes the best letter pair or do you go in a particular order round the centres? Centres are usually about 1:10 for me, corners about 30 and then wings take up the rest.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Do you just shoot to whichever target makes the best letter pair or do you go in a particular order round the centres? Centres are usually about 1:10 for me, corners about 30 and then wings take up the rest.


I go clockwise but leaving the U face pieces until last. I use audio so no worries about bad pairs.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 6, 2016)

First (and only) official 3BLD attempt: 8:58 DNF, off by 4 edges.
Still pretty good for me When a DNF is good ;-;


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 6, 2016)

I became inspired and decided to spend the day learning 5-BLD....  (in reply to hssaavich)


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 7, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I became inspired and decided to spend the day learning 5-BLD....  (in reply to hssaavich)



Your brain doesn't have the capacity for 4BLD, so you learned 5BLD?


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 7, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> Your brain doesn't have the capacity for 4BLD, so you learned 5BLD?



What else do you do when you have a spare 3 hours?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 8, 2016)

18:31.17 (12:00) 5BLD DNF off by 5 midges :/ but plus it is my fastest attempt by 20 seconds to date


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 10, 2016)

So was doing a 7bld first time in over a year and 3rd ever. Memo was finished at 1:04. Was happy with that. After 6 minutes into execution stupid right oblique and outer + centre swap and jam up and i have to stop. Super annoying -_-


----------



## G2013 (Feb 10, 2016)

It is a failure but it is not!

My first 4BLD attempt, off by 7 or 5 letter targets (not sure because I have solved and scrambled the cube again and can't recall), and by corner parity which wasn't meant to be done, lol.

So it's not bad at all!

And also, I had to talk to someone to stop talking to me, because they were making it harder for me to focus.

Time, approximately 30-40 minutes.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 10, 2016)

G2013 said:


> It is a failure but it is not!
> 
> My first 4BLD attempt, off by 7 or 5 letter targets (not sure because I have solved and scrambled the cube again and can't recall), and by corner parity which wasn't meant to be done, lol.
> 
> ...



Not bad at all! A few pieces is impressive for a first attempt, my first one was about half the cube off! The time is good also. I recommend doing daily 4BLDs to help accuracy and speed and you will find that you will have to put in less effort each time. Good luck on getting a success soon!


----------



## G2013 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Not bad at all! A few pieces is impressive for a first attempt, my first one was about half the cube off! The time is good also. I recommend doing daily 4BLDs to help accuracy and speed and you will find that you will have to put in less effort each time. Good luck on getting a success soon!



Thank you! 

I don't want to attempt another solve until I'm sure that nobody will bother me for at least half an hour


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 13, 2016)

19:48 [12:55] 5bld dnf because I forgot to do wing parity, 4 eings unsolved... still a decent attempt for not having practised


----------



## Iggy (Feb 19, 2016)

1. 2:27.22 U2 Fw' F' Uw D' R D2 Rw' B2 F2 D' R' Uw' Fw2 D U2 L2 Rw' F' D2 Fw' R' B2 D' U2 F' D L2 D2 Fw' R2 Fw' Rw U2 Rw F L D Fw R 
2. 2:20.65 L2 Fw2 R' D' R D' F2 D' Fw2 D2 R' B D2 F' B2 L Uw D' B' Uw2 Fw D Rw D' U R2 U2 L' Fw2 B' U' L Rw2 D' R' Fw2 Uw' B L B2 
3. DNF(2:47.68) L' B U' R' Rw2 Uw' D F' Uw' U2 L D2 B2 Rw Uw Rw' F2 Rw2 L' Uw Fw2 F Uw2 L2 D' U Uw' L Rw U' Uw' R' F2 L Rw2 U2 Rw' B' D F

3 wings. Would've been a 2:31.85 mo3


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 20, 2016)

nice attempt, even though it was a really close dnf. Still shows that I aleast know how to solve a 5x5 bld xD
memo was 10:22

DNF(17:23.60)[2 +centers RIP] Fw Lw Rw' L' R' U Lw2 F2 Dw2 D' Bw Fw' B2 Lw Uw2 Dw' D' Lw' Fw' R Fw2 R2 U' L2 R F2 Rw2 Lw' Fw' R F Lw Bw Dw2 L2 R2 U2 B' Dw2 B Uw Dw R' Lw' Fw' Dw' F Uw' Lw' Uw R' Rw2 F Uw Lw' Fw' Dw2 B Uw' B'


----------



## biscuit (Feb 24, 2016)

You've got to be kidding me. I was going to do a sighted solve, then I saw this scramble (really only the yellow blue and yellow green) and I decided to do a legit attempt. Off by three corners, because I did a target out of order (recall mistake). I got edges done with M2 (I think that's my second edges succes with M2 in a legit attempt.) I haven't been doing bld as consistently as I had been, so I'm not as good as I was (well, more like I'm worse that I was) but it's been 13 attempts without a success. I don't know what my issue is either! Maybe I should do some sighted solves, or maybe do edges and corners separate?


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 24, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Maybe I should do some sighted solves, or maybe do edges and corners separate?



It all helps.


----------



## moralsh (Feb 24, 2016)

Tried my first 2-5 relay and this happened:


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 27, 2016)

Did a 5bld today. 16:50 (10:45) off my 2 twisted corners. Fastest solve ever. I think im sub 20 now


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 27, 2016)

two really close 5bld dnfs, caused by memo mistakes (I think...)

2. DNF(17:25.413)[3 midges] B2 Uw F U' F2 Rw' Lw Bw B2 Fw' F L Rw Dw2 Rw2 R' U Dw2 Bw' F' U Bw' L2 R2 U2 R Fw' R2 U Bw U2 Dw2 Uw F2 D' L Bw R' D2 F L2 Bw2 L U Dw Fw' Rw2 Bw Fw' F' U2 Uw R' L2 Rw Uw' L Bw' U' R 
3. DNF(17:22.390)[3 x-centers] Fw2 Bw' D Dw2 Uw F Bw2 Lw' B2 U Lw L2 U2 Fw' Lw' B U Fw B' F Dw2 U Fw B2 Rw Bw' U2 Fw' F' Bw Uw' U2 F' B2 U' L Lw2 F' R' Rw2 B2 L' R Fw Lw' F' Rw2 Dw F R D2 Rw B2 Lw D2 Bw2 Lw Fw U Dw

I have yet to get a 2nd 5bld success and I have done around 25 attempts. Before that I had a dnf by 2 +centers and a solve where I forgot to do parity ._.
I think only practise helps to improve accuracy, my memo is very safe and I remember all what I've memorised


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 28, 2016)

tired a 2-5 blind relay. 2x2 and 3x3 were solved. 4x4 was off by 5 wings, and the 5x5 was a little bit. total time was 39:19.61 (27:30) memo for the 5bld was way to slow. next attempt in the coming days another 7BLD


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 28, 2016)

13:23 5bld DNF by 5 +centers, most likely memo mistake. Fastest ever attempt with a 7:56 GJ memo  But I want a 2nd success so badly...


----------



## willtri4 (Feb 29, 2016)

13:24.01 4bld, off by 3 wings and forgot most of corner memo. Really fast, tried memo wings-corners-centers instead of centers-wings-corners so I could audio centers (I execute centers-wings-corners). I think next time I'll do corners-wings-review corners-centers.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 29, 2016)

6BLD DNF 42:23 (29:30) pretty close like 4 centres and just some wings. Sub 40 next attempt memo felt way to slow


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 1, 2016)

7BLD DNF 57:49 (38:00) memo was super fast!! As you can see above from my 6BLD attempt. Really happy with attempt. Keem to do 8BLD in 2 weeks or less


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 6, 2016)

Got a 6:02 (3:45) DNF 4BLD by 2 centres i missed in memo


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 9, 2016)

Aaagghh, why can't I get 5/5... 

4/5 23:10, off by two flipped edges and three corners, it was memorization mistake.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 10, 2016)

8BLD DNF 2:14.49.50 (1:28.00.00) memo was way to slow. attempt was off by over half the pieces. result = BJ


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 13, 2016)

7BLD - 19:59.43[8:08.07] off by a single move during outer wings. Solve before this was 19:57 which I think was an execution mistake.
Getting more consistent I think.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 13, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> 7BLD - 19:59.43[8:08.07] off by a single move during outer wings. Solve before this was 19:57 which I think was an execution mistake.
> Getting more consistent I think.



Getting close now man!!


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 15, 2016)

DNF(1:28.03) F2 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' L2 R D L U F' U' Rw Uw2

Off by 3 edges. Would have been pb. Crazy scramble (8/4 not counting twists/flips)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 18, 2016)

DNF(19:13.31)[7:18.20]
D' 2L2 2F2 2B 3U 2R2 3L2 3B 2B 2L 2F' F 2R 3D' 2L' 2B2 2D2 3L' 3B' 2D D2 3R L2 D' 3L 2D2 2R' 2L 3F2 3U' 3F2 2B' F2 3R 3F' 2D2 2L 3D L' 2L' 2U2 3D2 3F2 B' D2 R' F' 2D2 2R2 B' 2F' 3R2 D2 B' F' 3F' R 3D' 3R L' F' 3D L2 3U' U' 2D2 3B' F2 D2 3B2 2L' 2R2 F 2L F' 2U2 2L2 2D' 3L 3B' R2 2R2 U 2B 3L 3U' 2B2 3D' 2L U2 2B2 2F 2U 3L2 3F 3U 3D' 2R 2L R2 

Not too close, although I think it would have been if not for a wrong/missed turn. 
I'm sure if I rushed the execution a little it would've been sub-19.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 18, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> DNF(19:13.31)[7:18.20]
> D' 2L2 2F2 2B 3U 2R2 3L2 3B 2B 2L 2F' F 2R 3D' 2L' 2B2 2D2 3L' 3B' 2D D2 3R L2 D' 3L 2D2 2R' 2L 3F2 3U' 3F2 2B' F2 3R 3F' 2D2 2L 3D L' 2L' 2U2 3D2 3F2 B' D2 R' F' 2D2 2R2 B' 2F' 3R2 D2 B' F' 3F' R 3D' 3R L' F' 3D L2 3U' U' 2D2 3B' F2 D2 3B2 2L' 2R2 F 2L F' 2U2 2L2 2D' 3L 3B' R2 2R2 U 2B 3L 3U' 2B2 3D' 2L U2 2B2 2F 2U 3L2 3F 3U 3D' 2R 2L R2
> 
> Not too close, although I think it would have been if not for a wrong/missed turn.
> I'm sure if I rushed the execution a little it would've been sub-19.



wtf that memo


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 18, 2016)

Cale S said:


> wtf that memo


Hah, yeah a few of the center sets were easy. But the 3x3 stage took me like 45 seconds to memo so it should've been sub-7 really.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 18, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Hah, yeah a few of the center sets were easy. But the 3x3 stage took me like 45 seconds to memo so it should've been sub-7 really.



holy crap man impressive


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> DNF(19:13.31)[7:18.20]
> D' 2L2 2F2 2B 3U 2R2 3L2 3B 2B 2L 2F' F 2R 3D' 2L' 2B2 2D2 3L' 3B' 2D D2 3R L2 D' 3L 2D2 2R' 2L 3F2 3U' 3F2 2B' F2 3R 3F' 2D2 2L 3D L' 2L' 2U2 3D2 3F2 B' D2 R' F' 2D2 2R2 B' 2F' 3R2 D2 B' F' 3F' R 3D' 3R L' F' 3D L2 3U' U' 2D2 3B' F2 D2 3B2 2L' 2R2 F 2L F' 2U2 2L2 2D' 3L 3B' R2 2R2 U 2B 3L 3U' 2B2 3D' 2L U2 2B2 2F 2U 3L2 3F 3U 3D' 2R 2L R2
> 
> Not too close, although I think it would have been if not for a wrong/missed turn.
> I'm sure if I rushed the execution a little it would've been sub-19.



Yep that memo is fast. Can't wait to see your success


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 21, 2016)

Woah

7BLD DNF 18:34.41[7:30.05]

Don't know exactly what went wrong, but there was an execution error during midges that unsolved some corners, and might account for the rest.

Pic



Roman said:


> Can't wait to see your success


Me too haha.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 22, 2016)

12:13 (7:30) off by 2+ centres :'( would of been pb by 1 minute 40 seconds


----------



## turtwig (Mar 24, 2016)

1:43.71 DNF. Off by 2 flipped edges. Would've been my second best solve and my first sub-2 mo3.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 28, 2016)

2-5 bld relay dnf in 37:56

2x2 was solved
3x3 was solved
4x4 was off by 3 wings
5x5 was off by 2 +-centers

Sooo close that it hurts  Will try again tomorrow tho


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 28, 2016)

19:50.67[8:15.47] off by 3 corners lol.

Kinda glad it was a DNF. Missing UWR by ~2 seconds once was enough


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 31, 2016)

2-5 bld relay dnf's

yesterday: 6 wings on 4x4, r2 + 2 wing targets on 5x5, 37 min
today: 5 wings on 4x4, rest is solved... 41 mins

owell, next time I guess


----------



## ottozing (Apr 12, 2016)

Two failures in one (3BLD)

32.957,DNF(23.987), 36.806

23 was an insanely easy scramble but I missed a flipped edge in memo, which would've taken up another second or two (Still would've had a PB single with that though)...


----------



## Hari (Apr 13, 2016)

Off by 2 swapped centers. Might have been PB I think
DNF(2:35.71)[1:06.05] Rw2 U F D2 U' L D' F' L' U' L2 Uw' L' U2 Uw' B Rw2 B2 R Uw F2 Rw2 U Uw' L' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw R' D U F2 Rw2 F B' U Fw' U Uw2


----------



## leeo (Apr 14, 2016)

Attempted a 2-cube MBLD, but 20 minutes ran out on the attempt to memorize. Thus I did not get to turn the cubes at all. Most of my practice has been to perfect the method. MBLD was the only BLD-type event offered at my first competition.


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 16, 2016)

AAAGHH
10:38 4bld DNF by 2 centers. Memoed last center pair correctly as XR, executed as XS for some reason :/ PB (and only success so far) is 21:45. :/


----------



## Cale S (Apr 16, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> AAAGHH
> 10:38 4bld DNF by 2 centers. Memoed last center pair correctly as XR, executed as XS for some reason :/ PB (and only success so far) is 21:45. :/


Do you prefer using X for letter pairs instead of replacing it with Z?


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 16, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Do you prefer using X for letter pairs instead of replacing it with Z?


Yeah, I've never really had a problem with it. With audio (which I use for centers), I pronounce it kind of like Z anyway.

Edit: 6:33 DNF. 2 centers, 3 wings, and forgotten corner parity. Less than a third of my pb. I should maybe slow down.


----------



## Hari (Apr 20, 2016)

First time I've strung back to back sub30's and 3 in 4 solves. Should have not DNF'd that 33. 
Average of 5: 32.30-
9. 29.99[10.88]- U F2 L2 D U L2 D' L2 R2 B2 L F' R2 U' F2 U' R' U' F' L' F2 Rw' Uw2
10. 29.21[11.17]- F B' R U2 R2 U L D2 B' D R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 
11. (DNF(33.03)[11.46])- F2 L2 B D2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B L R B U' B2 U2 L' F Uw'
12. 29.82[12.47]- F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B U' F R B F' R F D' F D Fw' Uw'
13. 36.79[13.11]- F2 U L2 U F2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 F U F L' B' D L F R' U2 L2 Fw Uw2


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 21, 2016)

Hari said:


> First time I've strung back to back sub30's and 3 in 4 solves. Should have not DNF'd that 33.
> Average of 5: 32.30-
> 9. 29.99[10.88]- U F2 L2 D U L2 D' L2 R2 B2 L F' R2 U' F2 U' R' U' F' L' F2 Rw' Uw2
> 10. 29.21[11.17]- F B' R U2 R2 U L D2 B' D R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 B2 L2 F2
> ...



wow that's fast! GJ 

-------------------------------

3:09 4bld dnf by 3 wings which i missed during memo  memo was 1:15 which is fastest yet by a lot


----------



## Cale S (May 1, 2016)

MBLD tip: don't try more cubes than you have ever done before in comp when you haven't done a real attempt in over 2 months

Official 21/28 in 60:00
lol

I also had 3 duplicate scrambles that had to be replaced


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 1, 2016)

Cale S said:


> MBLD tip: don't try more cubes than you have ever done before in comp when you haven't done a real attempt in over 2 months
> 
> Official 21/28 in 60:00
> lol
> ...


how did you memorize? in sets of how many cubes?


----------



## Cale S (May 1, 2016)

[/QUOTE]


Daniel Lin said:


> how did you memorize? in sets of how many cubes?



4 rows of 4
2 rows of 4
1 row of 3
3BLD
solve 3
solve 8
solve 16


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 2, 2016)

Attempted my first ever blindfolded solve, was off by BM and CI edges and a D2. So close


----------



## Hssandwich (May 2, 2016)

Failed a mean this weekend, 2 flipped edges


----------



## Torch (May 3, 2016)

9:26 4BLD DNF by 3 centers, would have been PB. I misremembered DH as DO.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 3, 2016)

50.73 3BLD DNF by 2 flipped edges. Missed it during memo. PB is 49.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 3, 2016)

45.73 3BLD off by an edge 3 cycle


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 4, 2016)

tried my first multi blind, 0/2 in 19:06
both cubes were of by only two twisted corners each.
a failure but very good for a first try.

Second Multi attempt. 1/2 in 18:00
first cube was off by 3 edges.

third attempt. 0/2 in 16:22

one off by two flipped edges, other off by to flipped edges and two twisted corners.


----------



## Torch (May 5, 2016)

First attempt at 5BLD, DNF in 28:02. Off by 4 wings, 8 xcenters, 12 +centers, 6 midges, and 4 fixed centers. Looks I made a couple extra slice moves somewhere.


----------



## sigalig (May 6, 2016)

I'd say if my suspicions are justified, this is a blind fail:




This dude's "PB" blind solve seems so damn fake to me it is hard to stomach. The "memo", the "method", even the reaction, it all just screams fake. Somebody in the comments asked the guy what method he uses, because the commenter wants to learn blind. The dude says he started the edges with OP and messed up and switched to M2. Seriously, wtf.

EDIT: Lol I called him on it in the comments and he deleted all of his fake ass videos


----------



## Torch (May 8, 2016)

2 4BLD DNFs, both of which I'm pretty sure were due to a setup move mistake during corners. Ugh.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 9, 2016)

3BLD DNF mean
49.19, DNF(57.07), 48.62
if I didn't DNF the middle solve this would've been a really fast mean for me.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 11, 2016)

1:16 3bld ao12 if I hadn't DNF'd the last solve ugh. Would've been PB by 4 sec. 
There was a nice 1:04 ao5 in there tho


----------



## the super cuber (May 15, 2016)

24/38 Mbld in 1:04:11 [40:04 memo]

Pretty good memo but started to have pauses towards the end of exec and forgot a few pieces on some cubes at the end. Still 10 points


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 15, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 24/38 Mbld in 1:04:11 [40:04 memo]
> 
> Pretty good memo but started to have pauses towards the end of exec and forgot a few pieces on some cubes at the end. Still 10 points


You would be at Maskow level if you improve your accuracy... Why not taking a few extra minutes to get a safe memo and don't care about the 1 hour limit? Still GJ


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 18, 2016)

4BLD in ~13 minutes [~10 min memo], off by a few wings somehow. First attempt in ... I don't even know how long. Would be nice to get back on form but that will take a while.


----------



## Jbacboy (May 18, 2016)

Closest Ive ever been to a success. FD and BR flipped. 
Dont have a scramble or a time, since i let my mother handscramble it. Hopefully Ill get a success by the end of the week!


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 21, 2016)

I mean, this is PB, but take a good hard look at the last solve 

Average of 12: 56.97
1. 48.75[16.61] 
2. 46.51[16.41] 
3. 47.17[16.19] 
4. 55.90[17.20] 
5. (40.21[15.50]) 
6. 53.01[16.25] 
7. 53.60[20.91] 
8. 46.42[16.50] 
9. 43.91[14.65] 
10. (DNF(57.15)[24.55]) 
11. 58.07[20.47] 
12. 1:56.40[21.61]


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 24, 2016)

15:14 5BLD DNF by 3 midges. Hurts even more when it's the "3x3" stage of the solve...
Also 5:22 and 4:34 4bld dnfs two days ago, both off by a tiny bit


----------



## Cale S (May 27, 2016)

first 6BLD attempt in like 9 months

20:38 off by 6 centers

I've had sub-13 DNFs from when I was decent but pb is over 21 lol


----------



## Roman (May 27, 2016)

Cale S said:


> first 6BLD attempt in like 9 months
> 
> 20:38 off by 6 centers
> 
> I've had sub-13 DNFs from when I was decent but pb is over 21 lol



ouch.
Go get decent again!


----------



## Roman (May 28, 2016)

Nowhere else to complain about.
Megaminx is so hard :^)


----------



## Jacck (May 28, 2016)

Roman said:


> Nowhere else to complain about.
> Megaminx is so hard :^)


What is your method and why is it so hard - memo, exe, setups?
I do corners the same as with the Gigaminx:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...omplishment-thread.3582/page-779#post-1170748
and the edges mostly with X-Perms. I use 4 as buffer and 1 as target (and 2 and 5 as the "changing-pair") and:
X-Perm (1<>4, 2<>5): L' R' U2 L U R y L R U2' R' U' L' y' 
X-Perm with flip (1/<>4/, 2<>5): R U' R' U' F U F' R' F R U' F' R U2 R'
U-Perm for 2 and 5 (4>2>5): (R' U' R) R' U' F' U F R L F U F' U' L' (R' U R)
Edge-flip (1/2/): L F R' F' L' U2' R U R U' R2' U2 R
they are all from https://sites.google.com/site/permuteram.../old-p-bld
Having a X-Perm with flip gives you easier setups, but the midges-method of the Gigaminx works too - and you don't need a U-Perm.

Please, don't give up!


----------



## Roman (May 29, 2016)

Jacck said:


> What is your method and why is it so hard - memo, exe, setups?
> I do corners the same as with the Gigaminx:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...omplishment-thread.3582/page-779#post-1170748
> and the edges mostly with X-Perms. I use 4 as buffer and 1 as target (and 2 and 5 as the "changing-pair") and:
> ...



I use 3cycles as I already got used to them. Moreover, I think that "old Pochmann" on megaminx isn't much easier than 3cycles. I was thinking of a TuRBo method with learning a bunch of 3ELL algorithms, because I couldn't think of a way to perform pure edges comms on mega (there's no M moves possible). But then I asked Lilia for help, and she showed me edge-3cycle basics: ((L' R) F' (R' L)) changes only one element on the top layer. Instead of F' it could be F, F2, F'2. So a typical 3cycle looks like [L' R F R' L, U2] or [L' R2 F' R2' L, U]. And with corners, it's more or less obvious how to do commutators, they're the same as in 3x3. I will probably do a video with more detailed explanation of my method when I have my first success.
Now the most difficult part is tracking pieces during setups, and understanding what layer I have to turn, because when I close my eyes I instantly forget what does the megaminx look like and what faces does it have! 
I will not give up, but I can't say how long will it take me to have my first successful solve.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 29, 2016)

Roman said:


> I use 3cycles as I already got used to them. Moreover, I think that "old Pochmann" on megaminx isn't much easier than 3cycles. I was thinking of a TuRBo method with learning a bunch of 3ELL algorithms, because I couldn't think of a way to perform pure edges comms on mega (there's no M moves possible). But then I asked Lilia for help, and she showed me edge-3cycle basics: ((L' R) F' (R' L)) changes only one element on the top layer. Instead of F' it could be F, F2, F'2. So a typical 3cycle looks like [L' R F R' L, U2] or [L' R2 F' R2' L, U]. And with corners, it's more or less obvious how to do commutators, they're the same as in 3x3. I will probably do a video with more detailed explanation of my method when I have my first success.
> Now the most difficult part is tracking pieces during setups, and understanding what layer I have to turn, because when I close my eyes I instantly forget what does the megaminx look like and what faces does it have!
> I will not give up, but I can't say how long will it take me to have my first successful solve.


I think this is the way to go. Before, I used pseudo-2-cycles, but when I try megaBLD again (eventually, might be a year or two before I do it) I'll do it with 3-cycles. Pseudo 2-cycles make it much easier, but 3-cycles are practical enough that there's no good excuse to not do them to get really fast. The only problem is that 3-cycle setups are hard and I've not worked out the details yet (I'd rather figure it out myself in my own style rather than watch a tutorial for it).

Good luck Roman, I want to see what you can do with megaminx BLD.


----------



## Jacck (May 29, 2016)

Sorry, I don't really know the meaning of a 3-cycle or a pseudo-2-cycle. But the ((L' R) F' (R' L)) is the same I use for Gigaminx-midges only with a F2 in the middle (and it could be done as well for Megaminx-edges). I think, for a real 3-cyle I would have to put a second piece on the top-face, to solve two at the time, right? I just solve one at the time an my second top-edge is only a helper (is that a pseudo-2-cycle?).
But the setups for a real second top-edge must be hard and I don't know, if you save much time and if you make it easy (by first bringing that one to the front with D+, then put it on Top, then D-, then setup for the other edge), you save many moves.

The advantage of solving only one edge at the time is, that you don’t have to think about difficult setups and you can solve really fluently. Okay: it is a slowcuber-method to get a success at all - and getting really fast needs more difficult ways. But is my method that slow? I memorize a 5bld in about 12 min and exe is about 10 min. That’s 300 % of a real good blindcuber, but with the Megaminx I am less than 150 % of the UWR.

Clear: if you could solve the Megaminx with 3-cycles as fluent as with the one-after-each-other-slowcuber-method, then you would be very fast. But you'll have to learn a very lot before.

@Roman: have you tried to memorize positions or colors?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 29, 2016)

@Jacck 3-cycle is moving 3 pieces with an alg, usually solving 2 of them, it's what 3-style does which is what most top BLDers use on cubes. What I'm calling 'pseudo 2-cycles' is something like M2 or Old Pochmann, where you solve with 2-cycles (a single swap of pieces to solve one piece at a time, this seems to be what you use) except you can't do pure 2-cycles so there are side effects. I guess a lot of people just call this 2-cycles, but for some reason I prefer saying pseudo 2-cycles for megaminx, I guess since I use 3-cycles for it and it feels weird.

For gigaminx, one piece at a time for middle edges might be better, since the presence of wings means you have less freedom. I used <R,U> U-perms on megaminx for BLD, which is fine on megaminx but it doesn't work for gigaminx. The comms that you and Roman both described are probably the best option for gigaminx.

P.S. Someone should probably move this to the megaminx BLD thread.


----------



## Iggy (May 30, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-30
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 7:07.98 R2 Bw D' Fw' U2 D L' Lw' R2 Dw R' F2 Bw2 Uw' U2 F2 Uw2 Rw Lw' F2 Uw2 L2 Lw R U' D2 Dw' L' F U' L2 B' U Dw2 L2 Uw Rw2 Uw' B Lw2 F Fw2 U' Uw2 Lw U2 Rw2 U' Lw2 R Uw2 U' B2 R2 Bw B Dw2 Lw2 Bw' Uw' 
2. 6:44.99 Uw2 R Dw2 L Dw' Rw2 Bw' D2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 F' R2 Bw' D' Bw' R2 Rw Uw L F U F' L' Bw2 D' Uw R Bw' Dw' B' L2 R D' Dw' U2 L Bw2 F' Rw U2 Rw2 D2 Rw' U' Dw2 Uw D' Rw' Uw2 F2 Rw Dw2 Lw F Fw' L 
3. DNF(7:07.75) R2 B Bw' Dw2 Uw2 R' Bw2 Rw2 Lw2 L F Uw Lw Fw2 Rw Lw Bw' Lw F' Bw' D' F' Rw D2 Rw' F Uw Lw' R' Uw2 Rw2 Lw Uw' Dw Bw2 F L2 Dw D Uw' U' F D' Uw2 R' B' F2 R' B L2 U Lw R' Dw2 U F Bw' R Lw B'

2 x centers lol


----------



## Torch (May 30, 2016)

5BLD 16:19 DNF by 5 +centers


----------



## Cale S (May 30, 2016)

2:24.44 4BLD DNF by 6 pieces

would've been my second sub-NAR


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2016)

6:38 4BLD DNF by 4 centers


----------



## kake123 (May 31, 2016)

4BLD 8:16.77 DNF, off by 2 oblique centers


----------



## Cale S (May 31, 2016)

kake123 said:


> 4BLD 8:16.77 DNF, off by 2 oblique centers


4BLD doesn't have oblique centers?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 1, 2016)

29.52 3BLD DNF
Result was a mess, but I'm pretty sure I only missed one slice move in the middle of the solve.


----------



## kake123 (Jun 1, 2016)

Cale S said:


> 4BLD doesn't have oblique centers?


Thanks for correcting me, I meant to say off by 2 center stickers or whatever you call it


----------



## Cale S (Jun 1, 2016)

first 7BLD attempt in over a year
39:14 off by a lot

yeah that wasn't fun I probably won't ever do another attempt


----------



## kake123 (Jun 1, 2016)

9/12 MBLD in 58min 9.85s (AARRGGHH!!!)

All execution mess ups, and I tried to "go backwards" when I realised executed the wrong room for 1 cube.

P.S. Not bad attempt, because this means I can attempt 12 cubes now unlike 2 months ago.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 1, 2016)

Cale S said:


> first 7BLD attempt in over a year
> 39:14 off by a lot
> 
> yeah that wasn't fun I probably won't ever do another attempt


How many attempts have you done?

I want to try 7BLD soon but i don't have a 7x7. they cost like 50 bucks


----------



## Cale S (Jun 1, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> How many attempts have you done?
> 
> I want to try 7BLD soon but i don't have a 7x7. they cost like 50 bucks



Lost track of how many attempts it took to get my first success, but 2 attempts after my first was my second success, and the attempt right after that one was my third success and current pb. The next was a DNF and that was the last one I did before today.


----------



## Berd (Jun 1, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Thanks for correcting me, I meant to say off by 2 center stickers or whatever you call it


Normally on 4BLD just centers. But technically they're X centers!


----------



## Cale S (Jun 1, 2016)

first attempt at 2-5BLD I think
13:12 DNF 
off by 4 centers on 4x4, green/blue bars were swapped for some reason


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2016)

DNF(5:47.68) Lw' Dw2 D2 Fw' R2 Fw' Lw2 Uw L Bw D Rw Bw B' L' Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw B' U' Uw' B' Lw' F2 Fw' U' Rw F2 U2 Lw' R Dw2 F Rw' D2 F2 D' Lw' B' Fw U Bw' Uw' B2 Lw' F2 U Uw D' F B2 Dw2 Lw2 Uw Lw' Bw2 B' Uw' F2

5 wings and 4 x-centers. Forgot to execute wing parity and a wing cycle, not sure what happened to x-centers. Fastest attempt so far


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 1, 2016)

27/37 MBLD in 1:00:31 [40:55]

memo was slow so tried to make up for it by rushing execution to the point where 7 of the 10 dnfs were exec mistakes  31.78 exec per cube though, and 1:38 total time per cube

also missed sub hour 37 cubes by 32 sec  40 cubes is not too far


----------



## Iggy (Jun 1, 2016)

Woah another one

DNF(5:51.53) B' D2 F' B' D' U' Dw Fw B' R L F Fw2 U2 Lw Rw2 F' U Rw2 Lw U2 B2 Lw2 U' R2 Lw' B' U2 D' R2 Dw B2 Rw F2 R' D' U2 Fw R2 B2 F D2 Uw F2 B' Lw Fw Rw' Lw L' Fw2 Uw' D2 B2 U2 Fw F' Bw2 B L2

2 +-centers and 2 wings, not sure what went wrong. Should've been a 5:45, stopped the timer late

Edit: just realised it's exactly tied Ollie's former NR


----------



## kake123 (Jun 2, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> 27/37 MBLD in 1:00:31 [40:55]
> 
> memo was slow so tried to make up for it by rushing execution to the point where 7 of the 10 dnfs were exec mistakes  31.78 exec per cube though, and 1:38 total time per cube
> 
> also missed sub hour 37 cubes by 32 sec  40 cubes is not too far


For MBLD, how many cubes did you do unofficially at the start of the year?


----------



## Roman (Jun 3, 2016)

First megaminx BLD attempt, DNF(44:49.30)[23:32.35]
16 edges and 6 corners solved, everything else is a total mess


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 4, 2016)

My first multiblind attempt in a few weeks...

4/5 in 21:31. Should've been a PB, but I mismemorized a cube.


----------



## Jacck (Jun 4, 2016)

Roman said:


> First megaminx BLD attempt, DNF(44:49.30)[23:32.35]
> 16 edges and 6 corners solved, everything else is a total mess


That is a really good time for a first attempt - especially the memo!
And 22 of 50 cubies solved means that you haven't made many big mistakes.
Yes, I guess that there will be a sub15 this year.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 4, 2016)

kake123 said:


> For MBLD, how many cubes did you do unofficially at the start of the year?



at the start of the year i could do around 25 cubes in one hour


----------



## Jacck (Jun 4, 2016)

7bld: DNF by 2 inner T-Centers (I think I tried to make the memo to clever, and just memoed an O instead of an AO)
time was 74:52,78, memo 38:20 min, 2nd attempt with my AoFu GT, would have been pb, scramble: weekly competition


----------



## kake123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Pre-registering for an upcoming comp in my country,

And then realising that the competitor limit has been reached this morning...

Epic Fail


----------



## y235 (Jun 5, 2016)

First 4BLD attempt. Most of the cube was solved but I missed like 10 centers and a few wings, I think I messed up a cycle and the parity. (Time was ~13:30 memo, ~32 min. total)


----------



## Iggy (Jun 6, 2016)

Missed a 2:39.40 4BLD mo3 by 3 corners on the cubingtime contest


----------



## Iggy (Jun 8, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-8
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 2:16.42 D' R U' Fw' F' B2 D2 Fw' F B U2 L R D2 R' Fw Uw' D' R' Rw2 B2 Fw' L2 R' Fw' Rw' F2 B2 U' Fw' U2 D B2 F2 Uw' F' B2 R Uw2 Rw' 
2. 3:17.21 Rw Uw2 R' L Uw' L U' Rw2 Uw2 L' R' Uw B' U2 Rw' R B L2 D' L' R' B L' Uw' R' B Fw' Uw B F2 Uw' B F' Fw' U D2 B' Uw2 Rw R' 
3. DNF(2:31.16) Rw U' Uw' Rw' R2 L2 D' Uw' L U Uw L' Fw D' F2 Fw' R2 L2 F' D2 L' D B' F R' U' B' Fw L2 D' Rw2 F2 L' D2 Fw' Uw B2 Rw' Fw R

3 twisted corners, damn it I suck at corners


----------



## y235 (Jun 9, 2016)

Third 4BLD attempt ever (in my second attempt earlier today I just forgot some of my wing memo) , the whole cube was a mess (except for some correct wings). At least my times are getting a bit better, 23 mins instead of the 30 of my first attempt :\


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 10, 2016)

4:33.12 4BLD DNF by wing 3cycle that I missed in memo
should've used t=u+c

EDIT: my next attempt was 4:35.79 off by a center 3 cycle

EDIT: 3:55.60 4BLD DNF by 6 wings

EDIT:5:23.13 by 3 wings


----------



## kake123 (Jun 11, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 4:33.12 4BLD DNF by wing 3cycle that I missed in memo
> should've used t=u+c
> 
> EDIT: my next attempt was 4:35.79 off by a center 3 cycle
> ...


Wow you are improving fast, ever since that 7min 4bld success with 3cycle, makes me want to switch too


----------



## y235 (Jun 12, 2016)

Fourth 4BLD attempt. Another fail, but an improvement over the former solves - I totally messed up the centers but wings and corners were (almost) fine. Maybe I should execute centers before wings. Memo was 12ish, total 26.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 12, 2016)

Noooo, super ez scramble, off by a m2

42.63 L2 D' R2 D L2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R F2 D' L U2 F' R U2 L R2


----------



## APdRF (Jun 12, 2016)

First attempt xD Memo was solid, pretty happy about it


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 12, 2016)

6:06.93 4BLD DNF by 7 corners
all centers and edges were solved


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 12, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Wow you are improving fast, ever since that 7min 4bld success with 3cycle, makes me want to switch too


thanks
switching to 3style for 4x4 wasn't that hard. I just transferred my corners algs to x centers and edge algs to wings.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 17, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-17
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 2:23.01 F L' B2 L2 D2 Rw Uw D' U' F' Fw' R' F Uw' B2 L2 U' R2 F' Fw Rw' R2 Fw R Uw2 D' Fw D F2 D2 L Uw' U D' R2 B' Rw' Uw2 Rw' Fw' 
2. 2:24.70 Fw2 F' L' F Uw2 F2 B2 Uw' D L2 F2 R2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 R Rw' Uw D' Rw2 D B2 L' Rw' Uw' Fw2 B2 D' Uw' F' B2 L' F' Rw2 B' R2 D2 Uw' Fw D 
3. DNF(2:38.81) F Fw' B2 Uw2 L' Fw' Rw' L2 Fw D U' Rw2 Uw' Rw' D' Rw F' Fw' L Uw2 U' L' D2 Rw R' Uw2 B' F2 D' Uw R2 F2 R' D2 Rw' Uw2 R2 U2 Uw2 D2

could've been a 2:28.85 mo3


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 18, 2016)

DNF(4:22.32) L' B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 F2 B' U F2 L F2 U' B' L2 Rw2

Super easy scramble and would have smashed my PB
But I didn't see the flipped edge bottom-left


----------



## Iggy (Jun 18, 2016)

5:28.23 Dw2 Fw2 F B2 U F2 U2 Fw2 Bw' Dw2 D2 Fw' Rw' R F Lw' Bw2 Fw' F2 Lw F2 Fw R' Bw Dw2 Uw' R L2 Bw Uw2 D' R Fw2 Rw2 L Bw Uw Lw' F Bw2 D' Dw' Uw2 B' L2 B' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 R' Rw' Uw' U Dw2 F2 L Dw Fw' U Dw2

DNF, did a U before wing parity -____-


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 19, 2016)

28.83 3bld DNF
off by a lot


----------



## Cale S (Jun 21, 2016)

4:38 and 4:37 5BLD DNFs
4:38 had 1:42 memo and the 4:37 was off by 3 midges

I haven't even been able to get a success recently


----------



## Aaron Lewis (Jun 22, 2016)

Do you know what method that Kaijuin Lin( 3x3 bld wr holder ) uses .


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jun 23, 2016)

Aaron Lewis said:


> Do you know what method that Kaijuin Lin( 3x3 bld wr holder ) uses .


3-style obviously. Not really the thread to be asking this question though, probably better in the random blindfolded thread.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jun 23, 2016)

Yesterday 6bld 27:19 (15:30) off by 2 inner x centres. Closest non success yet :/


----------



## Aaron Lewis (Jun 24, 2016)

bryson azzopard said:


> 3-style obviously. Not really the thread to be asking this question though, probably better in the random blindfolded thread.


Thank you


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jun 24, 2016)

So on thursday i did an 8bld attempt! 2:00:15.xy (1:13:00.00) fastest attempt even had the cube mostly solved only my 3rd attempt ill try like once a week now i think


----------



## Cale S (Jun 25, 2016)

DNFed all my official 5BLD attempts woo

none of them were sub-6 anyway

2tired4this


----------



## mycube (Jun 25, 2016)

Cale S said:


> DNFed all my official 5BLD attempts woo
> 
> none of them were sub-6 anyway
> 
> 2tired4this



DNF by a lot? 
Had a 7:10 with 3 +centers off at my last comp btw. Grzegorz told me about 1-2 years ago that I will have about 20-30 of these official DNFs before getting a good time, right now I think I have about 15 DNFs who were off by 2 or 3 pieces only


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 25, 2016)

3BLD session
just barely missed an average of 12
DNF(33.11), 48.19,1:03.09, 56.50, 1:28.97,51.43, 1:01.64, 1:24.83,52.22, 55.02, 49.69,DNF(48.13),DNF(45.81)

33 was off by 2 flipped edges. Last two solves were off by a 3cycle


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 25, 2016)

Cale S said:


> DNFed all my official 5BLD attempts woo
> 
> none of them were sub-6 anyway
> 
> 2tired4this


Aww, too bad. Didn't you compete in 4bld?


----------



## Cale S (Jun 25, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Aww, too bad. Didn't you compete in 4bld?


We had to choose between 4BLD and 5BLD


----------



## Ollie (Jun 25, 2016)

Cale S said:


> We had to choose between 4BLD and 5BLD



Your time will come! It took me 28 attempts to sub-6 in competition, to put things into perspective


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 2, 2016)

All my good solves are sandwiched between DNFs
Very frustrating!!!!

DNF(52.00), 1:17.06, 34.68, 56.39,DNF(1:48.51), 39.34,DNF(1:12.35), 47.61, DNF(1:15.77), 43.61,DNF(1:06.56)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 4, 2016)

I am so frustrated at myself!!!

I got a really easy scramble, easy memo and I knew this what gonna be a PB. When I got to my very last twisted corner, I realised I memoed it wrong. So I shot to where I thought it was.
I had a 50/50 chance and picked the wrong sticker, ended with 2 twisted corners.

WHICH WOULD HAVE BEEN A PB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APdRF (Jul 4, 2016)

My two official attempts at 5BLD this past weekend ended up in DNF's by 5 pieces each  (28 and 32 minutes).


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 6, 2016)

5th 2/2 MBLD attempt:
0/2 in 18:06 [~13:00], both cubes off by 3 edges (both were CCW U-perms lol)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 6, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> I am so frustrated at myself!!!
> 
> I got a really easy scramble, easy memo and I knew this what gonna be a PB. When I got to my very last twisted corner, I realised I memoed it wrong. So I shot to where I thought it was.
> I had a 50/50 chance and picked the wrong sticker, ended with 2 twisted corners.
> ...


always trust your first guess/instinct


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 6, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> always trust your first guess/instinct



Ok


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 6, 2016)

MBLD: 1/2 in 12:39 [7-9:00]
The second cube was off by quite a bit, though much faster than the other attempts.
I think I'll be crazy and try 3 cubes next.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 8, 2016)

dumb 3BLD average
DNF(32.84),DNF(38.81),DNF(36.58),DNF(37.11),DNF(39.74)
the first was off by 2 edges, second was off by an edge 3 cycle, third I twisted the corner the wrong way, fourth was a mess, and last had way too long memo


----------



## sigalig (Jul 8, 2016)

First ever 5BLD attempt, went super slow and careful but I still managed to screw up +centers. I think I had 6 of them wrong, but everything else was perfect. Welp, 41 minutes down the drain lol. Life of a BigBLD solver

EDIT:
I learned something today and now I think I know know why I failed this attempt. For midges, when shooting to BD I used the same alg I use in 3BLD with M2, which is M U2 M U2. However, this alg swaps some +centers with others on the same face, and since I executed edges and then centers, this messed up about half of my +centers.
It's kind of bittersweet to figure this out, cus that means I executed everything perfectly but just used a bad alg due to my own ignorance.


----------



## Berd (Jul 8, 2016)

sigalig said:


> First ever 5BLD attempt, went super slow and careful but I still managed to screw up +centers. I think I had 6 of them wrong, but everything else was perfect. Welp, 41 minutes down the drain lol. Life of a BigBLD solver


Very good for a first attempt!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 10, 2016)

4BLD
DNF(3:25.66)
off by 3 centers and 4 wings

hoping to get sub 4 soon or even sub 3


----------



## achyut1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> dumb 3BLD average
> DNF(32.84),DNF(38.81),DNF(36.58),DNF(37.11),DNF(39.74)
> the first was off by 2 edges, second was off by an edge 3 cycle, third I twisted the corner the wrong way, fourth was a mess, and last had way too long memo


Woah!!!,The timing
is really good for
the perspective for intermediate...Can you tell how much had you practiced inorder to achieve such awesomeness..HOW MANY YEARS OR MONTHS DID IT TAKE?

And also,which method do you use in 3BLD? Can you also provide me the reference of the tutorial giving site also..Any help will be highly appreciated!.thanks.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 18, 2016)

achyut1 said:


> And also,which method do you use in 3BLD? Can you also provide me the reference of the tutorial giving site also..Any help will be highly appreciated!.thanks.



All fast people use 3style/commutators for BLD.

Best tutorial IMO:


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 18, 2016)

achyut1 said:


> Can you tell how much had you practiced inorder to achieve such awesomeness..HOW MANY YEARS OR MONTHS DID IT TAKE?



I learned BLD about a year ago. But I didn't practice much so when I went to my first comp in January I was averaging ~3 minutes. 
I switched to 3style like 3 months ago and then I got my first sub 50, sub 40, and sub 30


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 18, 2016)

Official 5BLD off by 3 centres


----------



## achyut1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Bummer that is actually M2/OP method tutorial video....Anyway ,thanks for the information ..



tseitsei said:


> All fast people use 3style/commutators for BLD.
> 
> Best tutorial IMO:


----------



## achyut1 (Jul 19, 2016)

How long do you think I should stick with the M2/OP method before switching to the 3 Styles method in order to get fast effieciently?


Daniel Lin said:


> I learned BLD about a year ago. But I didn't practice much so when I went to my first comp in January I was averaging ~3 minutes.
> I switched to 3style like 3 months ago and then I got my first sub 50, sub 40, and sub 30


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 19, 2016)

missed an official 1:11 3bld mean because of 2 flipped edges on the back. First I was really happy because I didn't see those 2 pieces on the back and then the judge showed me the DNF, Save solves only. fml

would have lowered my sum of ranks another 100 ranks. Oh well, there's always a next time


----------



## sigalig (Jul 20, 2016)

Just DNFed what would have been my second ever 5BLD success because I forgot to do an F2 during my old pochmann for corners. I do corners last so after I DNFed I actually undid the last few corners, did the F2, and then did the rest of the corners again and it was solved. I feel like such an idiot lol
My first and only success so far was 45 minutes long, and if I had remembered that damn F2 I would have had a 22 minute success, cutting my PB in half -_-


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 20, 2016)

Missed a 48.xx ao12 by a few pieces or something. PB is 56.97 atm.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 20, 2016)

27.17 3BLD DNF
would have been PB

rotated to do a Uperm (outside of the buffer) and rotated back wrong


----------



## fp4316 (Jul 20, 2016)

23.83 DNF because I didn't see BD was flipped, and a 24.00 DNF because I mixed AQ and AC in recall. Would've been my first sub NARs.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 20, 2016)

achyut1 said:


> Bummer that is actually M2/OP method tutorial video....Anyway ,thanks for the information ..


3style tutorial


----------



## achyut1 (Jul 20, 2016)

tseitsei said:


> 3style tutorial


thanks but i already got the video the day before.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 25, 2016)

33.83 3bld dnf by 3 edges fml.
11 second memo, ridiculously easy scramble with 6/8...


----------



## Roman (Jul 26, 2016)

5BLD DNF(3:57.94[1:44.83])



Spoiler: video







last scramble: f2 R2 U D2 R' b r U b2 l' d2 B2 D' u R2 F2 B' R2 U2 f' F L' U D' F2 R' L l' D B f' L2 b L2 F' f2 D2 R' u2 b U L' l2 U2 f r' R F2 f2 B' U2 L2 u' R' b L2 R' U l2 F
Pretty lucky scramble tho


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 26, 2016)

Crazy time and very close. Nice card shuffling too.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jul 27, 2016)

Roman said:


> 5BLD DNF(3:57.94[1:44.83])
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow dude! First sub 4 dnf? Crazy


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 27, 2016)

15:52 5bld DNF by 3 midges... How the f do I always keep messing up the easy parts of the solve ._.
Really fast memo with 7:34 tho, was able to recall everything 

Now mbld and 5bld are my only PB's from '15 I believe...


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 28, 2016)

DNF'ed what would've been a 4BLD PB by three centers. Time was 9:15.817.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 28, 2016)

Roman said:


> 5BLD DNF(3:57.94[1:44.83])
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's crazy, sometimes my memo takes that long  Hope you get the UWR soon!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 29, 2016)

3:43.45 4BLD DNF 
BigBld is pretty frustrating


----------



## Roman (Jul 30, 2016)

5BLD DNF(3:54.03)[1:45.21]



Spoiler: video


----------



## Cale S (Jul 31, 2016)

Almost got a 2:35 4BLD at Nationals but it was off by 4 or 5 moves

then my 3rd attempt was off by 3 corners because I failed at a 3-cycle


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 1, 2016)

7/8 in 28:18. It's a PB since I still have yet to get 8/8, but I forgot the edges of the seventh cube... 

Edit to avoid double posting: 4BLD attemp was fine and all but I finished centers and wings then realized that I'd forgot to memorize corners. Whoops. Not too upset since it was going to be a lousy time anyway.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 4, 2016)

27.92 3BLD pb fail
this is actually a really good time for me, but I wasted at least 2 seconds orienting at the beginning, and didn't really try to memo fast


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 5, 2016)

1. DNF(4:56.13) F' B Uw' R2 D' Rw' Fw' Rw D L2 Uw' R2 D F2 Uw2 F D' U' Fw2 U2 L2 R B2 Uw R F' R L F2 R' F' B Fw' Uw2 Rw Fw B Rw U Uw2

dnf by 2 centers rip. 2:39 memo


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 5, 2016)

3:25 4BLD DNF by a lot


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 8, 2016)

19.92 DNF by a cycle


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 12, 2016)

3:23.69 4BLD DNF by 8 wings


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 13, 2016)

welp, fail

Average of 5: DNF
1. (37.13) R2 U L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' R' U' F' U2 F' D' B' D' L U'
2. 49.98 R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D B2 U2 F L2 R2 F' D R' U' L2 D'
3. DNF(1:10.95) F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D R2 B L2 D' B2 R' D U F' L F'
4. 49.25 R' U R2 D' B D L' F2 B' U' R F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 L D2 L2 F2
5. (DNF(1:01.65)) F2 U F' B' U L2 U' L' U' R2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 L' D2 L2 F2 R'

rip no pb mo3 or avg5, had 2 counting 49 already


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 14, 2016)

29.97,DNF(29.86),DNF(30.20),DNF(41.44),DNF(26.30)
2 second solve was off by 2 twisted corners, 3 solve I messed up one move in the middle. Idk why the 26 was a DNF


Spoiler



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 15, 2016)

I just got into BLD (still no sucess), and i'm kinda lazy with my letter/words association and have each face as Ua, Lb, Fc, etc.
Well, I got Fa as one of my corner targets, and I couldn't remember which word that corresponded to, so I came up with one on the fly: Flamboyant. Then I got Fc, which I also forgot, so I came up with another one on the fly: Facetious. Later, looking at my words, Fa is Fat, and Fc is fake.
The solve was a DNF, but I didn't go over the time limit, which was 12 combined. My solve was like 11:40.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 16, 2016)

7/8 in 24:47. Corner twist on the fourth cube. I was not happy to see that. Ugh....


----------



## Altha (Aug 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-21
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 32.69 F' R L' D' F D B2 D R U2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 R
2. 35.45 F R F2 U2 L' R2 U2 R' B2 R F' D L' U B U2 F R
3. 47.15 U2 L2 B F L2 D2 F' U2 B R2 D2 R U' L B' F R' D2 B D' U
4. 35.87 L' F L2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 B L2 B2 L' R' F' D F2 R' U2 B' R2
5. 47.30 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D L R B' R' B U F L U
6. 36.30 F2 L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R' U L D' B' U2 F R' U' R2 F'
7. 46.61 D' U R2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 L' U' R F L2 F D' F U' R2
8. 40.75 F B2 D2 B2 U2 R' U2 L' R' D2 U B' R F' D R' D' U2 F2
9. DNF(57.76) L F2 R' U2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' U F' D' L' B2 D' R U' L2
10. (DNF(38.12)) U L2 F R' L' F' U' L F R2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 F U2 F' D2
11. (32.52) U2 R U2 L F2 L U2 L F2 R' B2 F R' F2 U2 L D' U' B R F'
12. 35.07 F2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R U F' U' R B R F L' U'

If 38 was a success, would've been sub 40 ao12, which would've beaten my old ao12 pb by like 7 seconds D: (was off by 5 edges I think)


----------



## Ollie (Aug 21, 2016)

Not really a failure, but not really an accomplishment either.

*Average of 12: 36.79*
1. 34.72 F' L2 D L2 F2 L' B' D2 L D F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' x2
2. 42.81 L D' L' F' R F' L F' U' B' L2 U F2 D2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 D y'
3. 40.90 L' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F R2 F' R' B' U F R B2
4. (51.00) U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R' B D2 F' R2 D L' U R D z y2
5. 32.74 R B2 R B2 D2 L D2 L' B2 R' U L' F' R' F2 U R B' L2 B' x'
6. (25.70) B2 D' B2 D F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 R' F U2 F' R' U F2 L2 B' z
7. 39.54 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R' D' U2 F' R B L R' D U2 y
8. 38.37 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D R' B R2 D' B L' D2 F L D
9. 42.02 U B2 D' U' L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U' B' L' B2 L2 B' L' U B2 L x2 y2
10. 29.08 B2 U2 R2 U L2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' L' R2 D F' D B2 R' D' U2 z y2
11. 35.83 L' D2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 R F' D' F' U R U' L' B' D R' y
12. 31.87 B' R2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U' L F2 R D' L F L2 R2 B' x'

Despite the clean Ao12 and some nice singles, I felt like placing this in the failures thread because a lot of the solves contained poor memo times or massive pauses during execution. My memory fails me now, and it feels like the beginning of the end.

Faster executions with the new Weilong GTS I'm using are helping me gain back time lost from bad memory, but I basically don't have the energy/patience to stay good anymore! Praying to the Gods of BLD to get me a sub-30 next weekend and go out with a bang 



Spoiler: (25.70) B2 D' B2 D F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 R' F U2 F' R' U F2 L2 B' z



x [memo]

[U', R' D R] (8)
[U' R2 U, L] (8)
[U' R U, L2] (8)
[R', U L U'] (8)

[M', U' R' U] (8)
[U': [M', U' R2 U]] (9)
R (u M u2 M u) R' (7)
y x2 R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' (10)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 22, 2016)

Ollie said:


> Not really a failure, but not really an accomplishment either.
> 
> *Average of 12: 36.79*
> 1. 34.72 F' L2 D L2 F2 L' B' D2 L D F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' x2
> ...


nice. What are your 3BLD pbs?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 22, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> nice. What are your 3BLD pbs?



20.5x single, 29.xx Mo3, 30.xx Ao5, 33.xx Ao12 (can you tell that I don't write them down?)


----------



## Goosly (Aug 22, 2016)

Perfect 5BLD, then locked during parity and did an r2 instead of an r. Sad.
From 2 weeks ago, at N8W8 Summer 2016


----------



## h2f (Aug 22, 2016)

I cant get mo3 since I'm back to regular practice. After 2 solves 3rd is DNF. I can get ao5 but no mo3.


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Aug 23, 2016)

First 4BLD attempt in 3 years. Finally started using letter pairs, and started using full commutators.

Off by 3 edges


----------



## porkynator (Aug 23, 2016)

Almost got my second sub-30 Ao12
28.40, 31.69, 35.02, 29.78, 29.49, 24.05, 27.67, 31.18, 28.41, 33.95, DNF(32.68), DNF(28.14)


----------



## Altha (Aug 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-24
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(26.20) B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 D' F U' L2 R2 F' D 
2. DNF(28.25) B U2 B2 L' D2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 L U R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 L' 
3. 26.96 L2 F2 R' F R U' R' B' D2 F2 R2 F R2 F L2 D2 L2 B D'

First dnf was off by a twisted corner I didn't see, 2nd one was off by me doing the inverse of the very first edge comm I was meant to do >.<
Either way, 3 sub 30s in a row is pretty ridiculous for me and at least the one success I got is my 2nd best solve. (pb mo3 is 32.63)


----------



## Iggy (Aug 27, 2016)

Official 19/25 MBLD, failed to get the NR once again. Also I literally can't 3BLD at comps anymore


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Official 19/25 MBLD, failed to get the NR once again. Also I literally can't 3BLD at comps anymore


Still won MBLD. 

Also there was a huge sigh of relief coming from the people surrounding Shantanu when you paused badly on the last solve, lol


----------



## Berd (Aug 27, 2016)

How did Kake get on? I don't know his real name.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Berd said:


> How did Kake get on? I don't know his real name.


He got 12/13, NR. 2nd place
Check the results for SG 333 open on cubecomps. You can find his name there


----------



## Iggy (Aug 27, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Still won MBLD.
> 
> Also there was a huge sigh of relief coming from the people surrounding Shantanu when you paused badly on the last solve, lol



Yeah I was expecting that to be sub 30, just couldn't recall the first corner letter pair :/


----------



## kake123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Berd said:


> How did Kake get on? I don't know his real name.


A friend took a video of my execution for MBLD (under my request), you can read the MBLD thread to find out why I DNS my 2nd attempt.


----------



## Altha (Aug 28, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-28
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 39.38 L' U' R2 F2 D' U' B2 U' F2 R F2 D F2 U2 B L2 D2 L' 
2. 32.34 D2 B2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 B L2 D' R2 F' D2 F R2 D 
3. 44.67 R2 D B2 D U F2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 B' F D R' F' U F' D2 F' U' 
4. (30.90) B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' U L B F' U' B' L' B2 D B' 
5. 35.63 D' F R F R' U' L2 D L' B R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 
6. DNF(30.88) F R2 B L2 D2 B2 F L2 B2 U' B' U L' B' F R' U R' D2 
7. 36.19 R2 F' U2 B R2 B' F' D2 L2 F' R2 L' B2 D' B' R2 B2 F R2 F' R' 
8. (DNF(43.76)) U' L2 U' R' F2 U2 D2 F' D' F2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' D2 R2 D' R2 F' 
9. 35.97 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 L D2 R B' D2 B2 
10. 34.83 D' B2 L F2 R F' U R F' D L2 B2 U D2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 
11. 32.90 F' R U D' R U2 D' F2 R F L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 
12. 35.02 B U2 L D' F' B' D F2 U' R U2 F R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 B U2

My 3bld ao12 pb is 47.44. I think the 30.88 dnf was off by 3 edges

y dis happen ;_;


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 28, 2016)

0/2 MBLD fail at nationals.
Both cubes were off by 3 pieces each


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 28, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 0/2 MBLD fail at nationals.
> Both cubes were off by 3 pieces each


At least you tried


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 28, 2016)

3 sub 30 DNFs today fml 
a 26, 28, and 29


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 28, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> At least you tried



And the funny thing was, after everyone's MBLD attempt, the delegate came and told most people that their cubes were illegal for BLD (they had logos on them). We even got through the entire first round of BLD where me and a couple of other guys didn't even know it was a rule. XD


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 28, 2016)

first sub20 4BLD DNF  I've never had a success, and this was only off by 4 centers so I'm really close  (time was 17:47.61)


----------



## Altha (Aug 29, 2016)

DNF(21.51) U R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 L U R2 D2 B D U B U' F2
8/6 scramble lol wtf, I did the comm for pair GN instead of GM in corners tho 
I'm not too annoyed cos getting pbs with scrambles this retarded isn't as satisfying  (plus it wasn't even sub wr single lol)


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 30, 2016)

29 something official 3bld and 18/21 official mbld. Both were mistakes I shouldn't be making. Very disappointed.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 30, 2016)

This weekend I got my first two 5x5 BLD solves successfully, then had a missing/extra set-up move on the third.
At US Nationals I got my first two 5x5 BLD solves successfully, then was off by 3 midges on the third.
Why is 'official' 5x5 BLD mean so hard? 

I also lost my official 3x3 BLD success streak at 14 due to 2 twisted corners.


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 30, 2016)

Noooo one of my most heartbreaking solves yet :'(

Official 29.43 sec 3BLD single, with a ~6 sec pause during execution 

Memo was 8.44, by far my best official memo yet, and scramble was 12/8 

I was done with edges at 18, but couldn't recall the first letter pair of corners until later, still managed a sub 30  but could have easily gotten a 23 without the pause, and first 2 solves of the mean we're 31 and 32 so would have been sub 30 mean as well (now it is 31.07)


----------



## barns (Aug 31, 2016)

10.25.80 4BLD DNF by a lot ....
Propably i forgot to undo the setup while doing centres
My pb is still over 13min


----------



## Altha (Sep 1, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-1
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 28.89 B2 L U2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 R' F2 R' U B L' U2 L2 B2 R' F R2 U 
2. 31.15 B U2 B D2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F2 D L' F U' B' F2 R F' D2 
3. DNF(28.41) R L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 F' L F2 L' U B2 U2 L R2

last solve looked messed up but it was pretty much all 8 movers for corners 
Would've been pb mo3 by like 3 secs and sub 30


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 1, 2016)

5bld DNF in 47:56, 3rd attempt ever

4 corners, 4 midges, 8 wings and 3 +centers. Possibly a 1 move mistake... So close!


----------



## sigalig (Sep 2, 2016)

First 4BLD session in about a month, got an 8:11 on the first solve, then a 7:34 that was DNFed by wings parity 
Would have been PB by ~30 seconds


----------



## Altha (Sep 3, 2016)

DNF(26.90) F L2 U2 R F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 D B L2 U2 F D2 F2 R 
DNF(29.12) D2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 R D2 B2 U B R' F' U' F 
DNF(30.69) L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' F2 U L' U' B2 D B R' B' R U R 
forgot to do a move in a comm for 1st dnf, 2nd and 3rd were 3 edges off. I guess I can't call a mo3 with 3 dnfs close but my pb mo3 is 32.01 so damnn


----------



## Altha (Sep 3, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-3
avg of 12: DNF
Time List:
1. 38.47 D' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 B' U2 R2 B U R' B2 U2 B2 U'
2. (30.00) R' D' F2 L F2 L2 F R U L2 U R2 F2 U L2 D F2 B2 U2 B'
3. 32.25 F U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 D' R F' L' R2 U F2 D' B2 F R'
4. 32.99 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 U L' D' F2 L R' U' F' U B'
5. DNF(33.76) R B' U2 L2 U2 B R2 F U2 B' D2 R2 L' F2 U' B2 F D' U B' U
6. 33.15 R2 F2 B U' B2 R' U2 F' L B R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U
7. (DNF(35.66)) L' F2 L2 B R2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 L D' R' B2 D2 L F2 U' R
8. 30.67 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 F' L' F U' F R2 B' U L2 F2
9. 33.46 U2 L D2 L2 B2 L' D2 R F2 D2 B F R U2 R D2 U R' B' F
10. 31.06 D' L U2 B' R F B2 D B' U' L2 B R2 D2 F R2 F' L2 U2 B U2
11. 39.78 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U2 F D' F2 L' F U' B R F' L'
12. 33.99 D B' U' B R D' L' D U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R B2 R' L2 U2 B2
whyyyyyyy (my 3bld ao12 pb has been stuck on 47.44 for a bit too long)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 3, 2016)

Altha said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-3
> avg of 12: DNF
> Time List:
> 1. 38.47 D' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 B' U2 R2 B U R' B2 U2 B2 U'
> ...


Ouch. I don't get how people get such high success rates though, it seems like magic to me [emoji14]


----------



## Altha (Sep 4, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Ouch. I don't get how people get such high success rates though, it seems like magic to me [emoji14]


hahah yeh, I'm inconsistently consistent, sometimes I can strings multiple solves at once, sometimes I get oceans of dnfs with like 26 sec single islands


----------



## sigalig (Sep 4, 2016)

sigalig said:


> First 4BLD session in about a month, got an 8:11 on the first solve, then a 7:34 that was DNFed by wings parity
> Would have been PB by ~30 seconds



I'm having really bad luck with 4BLD lately. First solve of the day, 7:43, DNF by a corner cycle that I guess I did the wrong comm for. Second solve, 7:28, DNF by two center pieces. 
PB sadly remains at 8:03


----------



## kake123 (Sep 5, 2016)

sigalig said:


> I'm having really bad luck with 4BLD lately. First solve of the day, 7:43, DNF by a corner cycle that I guess I did the wrong comm for. Second solve, 7:28, DNF by two center pieces.
> PB sadly remains at 8:03


I got the same misfortunes as you: 7:36 4BLD DNF by two wing pieces  (But first sub8 solve though)


----------



## sigalig (Sep 6, 2016)

57.73[25.93] 3BLD DNF by a flipped edge 
Would have been by 2nd best single ever, and 4th sub-1. I'm blowing it so hard in blind lately...


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 6, 2016)

sigalig said:


> 57.73[25.93] 3BLD DNF by *a flipped edge*
> Would have been by 2nd best single ever, and 4th sub-1. I'm blowing it so hard in blind lately...


You might wanna disassemble your cube to fix that
:^)


----------



## sigalig (Sep 6, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> You might wanna disassemble your cube to fix that
> :^)


yeaaaa yea ya you know what I mean lol


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2016)

DNF(24.09) L R F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L U2 R' B' D2 R B' U' B2 R B2 F' Fw' Uw

Memo was super fast, edges were too, until I forgot where the flipped edge was. Paused for around 4-5 seconds, but just gave up in the end and did corners. Could've been 20-21 lol


----------



## G2013 (Sep 8, 2016)

4BLD 3rd attempt ever, DNF, off by 4 wings + r2 + R. Probably an extra move somewhere. Time, 25:09.33. Super happy anyway


----------



## Altha (Sep 10, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-10
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. (25.54) F U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 D L2 D' U2 B L D B F' U' F2 D' 
2. 32.82 B D2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 B' R2 U2 F' D L U2 F L' D B F U L 
3. 33.70 R' U2 R' B2 U' F2 B D L' F D2 L2 B L2 D2 F L2 B R2 F 
4. DNF(35.16) D' L2 R' D2 L U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 F' R2 D B F L U' F2 L' 
5. 40.44 L2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R' B L2 U' L2 D B2 L R B2 
6. 34.53 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 B' R F L B2 U' L' B F2 R' 
7. 33.32 R2 B D R2 F' D F2 L' D L D2 L B2 L D2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 
8. 37.54 R B2 R D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 U R U2 B F U L' D' L R2 
9. 28.81 L2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 D L' B L2 D2 B L' D L2 B 
10. 27.89 R B2 D2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 F R' D2 R' U B' L U2 B' L 
11. 35.48 D2 B L2 B D2 L2 B' L2 D2 U2 L' U2 B2 F' D F U2 B2 R2 U 
12. (DNF(30.63)) F2 U F2 D L2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U2 B U2 L D B L' D' L' R U2

I'm so used to these fail ao12s but they hurt every time, last dnf was 3e off ;____; would've been pb by 10 seconds


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 10, 2016)

33/40 in 1:01:09 [35:40]

lots of mistakes in exec and that time is just sad. 22 points wca
still practice is practice!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 11, 2016)

did about a hundred 3BLD solves today, all times were meh

was getting excited at first, but it was off by a flipped edge
1. 28.75 L2 U' R2 B U2 F' R2 L2 D' F2 R D2 B2 L U2 R2 U2 L B2 L


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Sep 11, 2016)

8/9 in 30:23. Mis-memorized the second letter on the first cube,


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 11, 2016)

33.71 3BLD single
I did a corner cycle and undid it.


----------



## Goosly (Sep 12, 2016)

DNF because I didn't execute 3x3 edges on a 5BLD in comp.

I just did corners, parity, then somehow forgot to execute 3x3 edges and started doing wings instead... Would've been a success.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 12, 2016)

Goosly said:


> DNF because I didn't execute 3x3 edges on a 5BLD in comp.
> 
> I just did corners, parity, then somehow forgot to execute 3x3 edges and started doing wings instead... Would've been a success.


That sucks. At home I once got most of the way through execution and was just about to start on midges... then realised I had forgotten to memo them .


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 15, 2016)

26.08 3BLD DNF
DF and DB were flipped


----------



## Altha (Sep 16, 2016)

23.02 [9.11] B' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F' D2 F R' U R' U' R2 F 
***, I knew it was gonna be sub 30 but not this fast. Annoyed because I did the inverse of a corner comm twice so had a decent chance at sub 22 >.< still pb 3bld single tho

Guess I'll just wait for another 10/6 scramble to show up


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 19, 2016)

Average of 12: 40.07
1. 39.32[14.72] L' D2 L' D2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 R' B2 U R U' F' D2 R' B' L' R' 
2. 41.51[14.57] F D F' D2 R' D' L2 U2 L D F L2 D2 F D2 F' U2 D2 B' R2 F' 
3. 45.99[17.37] F R' F' U' D' L2 B L U L2 B' R2 F2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 
4. 43.25[19.30] L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 L U2 L' U' L B' F2 D B' F' L' R' D2 
5. (DNF(38.59)[12.90]) R2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 D2 U L' B2 U' L2 B D2 B2 F' U' 
6. (33.75[11.84]) L' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 D R2 D' B L2 D' F2 R2 U 
7. 35.37[13.26] B U R' B' L' B' U2 D L' U' R2 D' R2 U' B2 D R2 U R2 U2 
8. 40.86[13.51] F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 U2 L D' F2 U2 L' B F R D' B' 
9. 34.32[15.60] F R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 U' F' L F' L D2 R F' 
10. 37.44[13.11] U2 L D' B R2 B L F2 D' F R2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F' 
11. 45.03[14.91] R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 R2 F' D2 F2 U' R' B2 D F U2 
12. 37.65[14.49] L2 D2 F R2 B U2 F' D2 B' F2 L' B2 F U2 F2 U L' U 

Next two were DNFs. Failure because PB is 38.97, and this should've been an easy roll.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm new to 3BLD so my success rate at the moment is pretty poor (maybe 20%), I tend to be pretty close on a lot of the DNFs but a few are completely off. I'm not sure if these DNFs are due to misremembering the memo or the memo being inherently bad. 

I never go back and re-scramble to see what went wrong. Do you guy think I should, or I should just move onto the next solve? 

Thanks


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tesla said:


> I'm new to 3BLD so my success rate at the moment is pretty poor (maybe 20%), I tend to be pretty close on a lot of the DNFs but a few are completely off. I'm not sure if these DNFs are due to misremembering the memo or the memo being inherently bad.
> 
> I never go back and re-scramble to see what went wrong. Do you guy think I should, or I should just move onto the next solve?
> 
> Thanks


Just check your memo more. Back when I started I review at least twice before starting the solve.


----------



## porkynator (Sep 20, 2016)

Tesla said:


> I'm new to 3BLD so my success rate at the moment is pretty poor (maybe 20%), I tend to be pretty close on a lot of the DNFs but a few are completely off. I'm not sure if these DNFs are due to misremembering the memo or the memo being inherently bad.
> 
> I never go back and re-scramble to see what went wrong. Do you guy think I should, or I should just move onto the next solve?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, it might be a good idea. You don't need to rescramble usually, just see which pieces are off and try to figure out if it was a memorization or an execution mistake. I wouldn't waste much time with cubes that completely off though, you may have just done one ore two wrong moves.



guysensei1 said:


> Just check your memo more. Back when I started I review at least twice before starting the solve.



I would advise against it actually. If you have just started BLD it is crucial to get fast quickly, so you can do more attempts without feeling tired. Reviewing memo too much makes solves awfully slow. Accuracy comes with time. Of course if you are quite fast already (what "quite fast" means depends on your goals) you can practice accuracy by double-checking your memo.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 20, 2016)

porkynator said:


> Yes, it might be a good idea. You don't need to rescramble usually, just see which pieces are off and try to figure out if it was a memorization or an execution mistake. I wouldn't waste much time with cubes that completely off though, you may have just done one ore two wrong moves.
> 
> 
> 
> I would advise against it actually. If you have just started BLD it is crucial to get fast quickly, so you can do more attempts without feeling tired. Reviewing memo too much makes solves awfully slow. Accuracy comes with time. Of course if you are quite fast already (what "quite fast" means depends on your goals) you can practice accuracy by double-checking your memo.





guysensei1 said:


> Just check your memo more. Back when I started I review at least twice before starting the solve.


I really appreciate you guys taking the time to give me advice, thanks


----------



## Altha (Sep 20, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-21
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 33.46 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' D U R D B' U L' D' U F' 
2. 38.07 F' D2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R U' L2 D L B R' B2 D U2 
3. 28.56 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B D2 L' B L2 U' B2 F R2 F' 
4. 28.24 U F2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 D2 F L' R2 D B F' L2 U2 L U' 
5. (25.42) D2 R2 B2 U2 F R2 B' F2 D2 B' R D F R' F2 L D' U' B U 
6. 30.04 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 F' U L D' L F2 R' B R D2 B2 
7. DNF(46.10) F' D' B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L F L D' B2 L B' 
8. (DNF(16.18 memo fail)) L2 F2 U R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 U R' F L R2 U' R D2 R2 F U 
9. 27.55 L D R2 B2 D U2 F2 D R' U2 F' R2 D B D F D 
10. 30.42 B L2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' R' B' D F L' U L U2 L2 
11. 33.43 B2 D' R2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 D U R2 L B2 L2 D R' B' D2 R U L 
12. 28.86 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 D' U L' F' D B2 R B2 F' R

fuuuuh

guess I'll never get a sub 40 ao12 at this rate  (I've had at least like 5 similar fails to this)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 23, 2016)

The reason I stopped seriously practicing bigBLD is that it drives me nuts

1. DNF(3:25.58) U D u2 r' u' B' L' r F f2 U' R' f R' u' L' u' F2 R2 r u U2 R L' f2 u' r2 R2 L U R' L F r2 R L f2 F L2 U'

off by a wing 3cycle. PB is about 4:30


----------



## Cale S (Sep 23, 2016)

5BLD in 5:29.89 with a 42 second pause
fun stuff

first sub-6 in forever, done with my new stickerless WeiChuang


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 23, 2016)

mfw 4BLD DNF by 3 wings. never gotten a success before ;-;


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 24, 2016)

5:02 [2:27] 4bld dnf by 3 wings, PB is 5:09
14:31[9:11] 5bld dnf by 3 wings and an r slice move somehow 

I suck  5bld is my longests standing PB now


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 25, 2016)

ugh.....
28.78, 27.91, DNF(28.75)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 25, 2016)

double post. sad DNF


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 25, 2016)

Triple post... I am really failing today lol

1. DNF(22.76) B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' F2 L' F R2 U2 L' B2 R2 F' R' B2


----------



## sigalig (Sep 26, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Triple post... I am really failing today lol
> 
> 1. DNF(22.76) B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' F2 L' F R2 U2 L' B2 R2 F' R' B2


Damn, woulda been PB by a good bit huh?


----------



## sigalig (Sep 26, 2016)

First mbld attempt in a couple months: 9/12 55:52.70[37:33.76]. 2 points under PB 
Better than my last attempt at 12 cubes though. Still frustrating because one cube was off by one edge target (though for some reason I still remembered to fix parity?), another was off by 4 edge targets, and another off by 4 corner targets. The 4 corners fail was frustrating because it was my most recently memorized cube aside from the short term memo cube (so the 11th one memorized) but I couldn't remember the last 4 letters.
Always feels like ~1 hour down the drain when this happens. Hopefully I get 12/12 next time, though I'm not sure when I'll have time/patience to try that again

UPDATE: Felt frustrated, so I tried 12 cubes again, got 9/12 again. DNFs: 1. twisted a corner the wrong way, 2. Fixed parity and then thought that I forgot to fix parity so I fixed it again lolllllllllllll, 3. probably messed up one comm, top layer is shifted a bit. Deliberately spent more time on memo this time too. Ughhhhhh I just wanna feel that perfect mbld success rush again! Its been too long


----------



## Cale S (Sep 27, 2016)

first attempt at 4BLD OH: 9:58.79 off by some centers and a 5-cycle of wings


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 27, 2016)

Cale S said:


> first attempt at 4BLD OH: 9:58.79 off by some centers and a 5-cycle of wings


lol 4BLDOH. i will try that soon


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 27, 2016)

getting closer haha, PB is still 5:09 tho 

Time List:
1. DNF(4:50.43)[3w, 2c] B Fw D' Fw Uw Fw Uw2 B R' Rw' B Uw2 D2 L' R' Rw2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 Rw' B2 Rw F Uw2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw B R F Fw B' L2 R F2 B2 Fw' D2 
2. DNF(4:33.94)[3w] D2 Rw2 F' L2 F2 U2 D2 Uw2 L' B2 Uw2 Rw' F R' L2 Fw' R' B2 Uw L2 D2 Rw' F' D' Fw L U2 B U' Uw Fw' U' Rw U' Rw R' L2 Fw F2 B' 
3. DNF(4:37.97)[2w] U' Uw' R2 Uw2 Rw R2 B2 Fw2 U Uw2 D2 R Fw2 Rw2 D L2 R2 D Rw2 Uw2 Fw R2 L Uw B Rw B Rw' R F' Fw2 R B' R U F' Rw' D' Fw' B


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 27, 2016)

2:59 4bld DNF by 3 wings  1:12 memo which is fastest yet. so close yet so far


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 30, 2016)

insanely easy scramble
1. DNF(23.57) D F2 B2 L' U L F L2 B R2 L U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R D2


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 3, 2016)

21:43.27 5bld dnf 
Off by 3e3xc, that i didnt even miss-exec, I just forgot to memo them :| First attempt since my triple dnf at wc2013


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 4, 2016)

first 3 solves of the day...

Mean of 3: DNF
1. 43.69 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 F U2 F R2 B D2 R' F D' R2 D R F L F' 
2. 45.67 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 R2 D2 R' D2 U' R2 U F2 U' B D L' U2 
3. DNF(55.00) F2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' L U' F R2 D' F L2 F' L2 R2 

would have been a 48.12 PB mo3


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 6, 2016)

Average of 12: 41.27
1. 34.24[11.64] U2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 R' B2 R2 U2 R' D' F2 L B D' L F2 U F2 R2 
2. 38.60[12.23] U L' F D2 B' L2 B2 U F2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R2 L D2 R' L2 F2 
3. 43.07[13.40] D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D U B2 U' R2 D B' L2 B F L F2 U' L B U 
4. (DNF(44.91)[10.90]) L2 D2 B L2 B R2 D2 R2 B U L F R2 U' R' B2 D L' F L2 R' 
5. 40.85[13.04] R2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 D F D2 U R' U F D2 R D B2 
6. 43.51[13.88] R2 B D B' U F B2 D2 R U' F2 U2 D2 F2 R' F2 R D2 R2 F2 
7. 37.84[12.94] U2 L U2 L2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 R' D2 B' R2 F2 D' L' U R2 B R2 B2 
8. 33.98[11.53] D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 U' F L' D' R U' L2 R' D2 R 
9. 38.74[13.43] F' D2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 F D2 U' L R U' L2 B R2 B2 D' L' 
10. 53.13[15.73] B' U2 B' L2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R U2 B2 U F D' L' R B 
11. (33.16[11.75]) R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' U2 F' L D' B' U' F' R B 
12. 48.69[13.94] U R2 D' U' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R B' D' U R2 F U F2 L' 

Dat counting 53 and 48.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 7, 2016)

DNF(5:09.76[3:20.49]) F U2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 U2 R U2 R D2 U R' F U' L2 B' D' L F2 Rw' Uw2 (x2)

Memoed a bit to fast hehe
I didn't see a twisted corner and forgot the last two edge targets. Would have been a PB single by 11 seconds.


----------



## Altha (Oct 7, 2016)

6916. DNF(22.16) R' D' U R2 U L2 D' R2 F D' U2 L' R2 D' R' D2 F2 Uw2 (10/4 scramble)
far out, the one time I get a super ez scramble my brain dies on the first corner comm >.<

Redid it and got a 19.32 even with a small pause, rip potential sub 20


----------



## Cale S (Oct 9, 2016)

2:11.38 4BLD DNF because of an accidental U move


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 9, 2016)

Got like 5 sub 4 DNFs today (4BLD)
pb is 4:30
EDIT
DNF(3:14.67) off by a couple pieces


----------



## G2013 (Oct 9, 2016)

Closest attempt to success in 4BLD... I think it's my 5th or 6th one
Time, approximately 20 minutes
DNF by 2 swapped centers D:

Shooted to a center in U face forgetting the U face was 180 degrees twisted (because it was the 2nd letter in the pair).

 dammit

so close.


----------



## Altha (Oct 10, 2016)

32.09 [sub 10 memo] R' U' D2 R F' U2 D' R' U B D2 F' U2 F U2 F L2 B L2 U2 
I legit paused for over 10 seconds thanks to me forgetting the last corner comm.
I redid the scramble and got an 18.74 >.>
rip ez 10/6 scramble


----------



## Roman (Oct 10, 2016)

4BLD DNF(1:52.62) at Belgorod Open 2016 by a lot. Did U' instead of U (or conversely) in the beginning. And without that mistake it still would have been a DNF by 5 unmemorised wings pieces.
But this solve pretty much convinced me that sub-2 at comps is possible.



Spoiler: v


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 10, 2016)

4:20 official 4bld DNF by 3 unmemorized wings, almost sub2 memo wtf. It was my fastest attempt ever (at home and comp) which was close to being solved, home PB is 5:09


----------



## G2013 (Oct 12, 2016)

Yesterday the number of 4BLD attempts I had ever done was 9. Today I brought the number up to 18. So I did as many attempts as I had done, in one single day.

Of course, all of the 18 attempts were DNFs. Today I tied my "closest to solved PB", which is 2 unsolved centers. It was because of a wrongly memorized letter :/

Hopefully tomorrow I'll achieve a success!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 13, 2016)

DNF(11:34.97) Dw F2 Rw' F2 B Uw B' Uw2 Rw' D U Rw' F2 Uw U B D2 Uw' Bw' Lw2 L R' U R2 L Uw Bw' R2 Rw Bw Rw R2 L' Uw' D Rw Uw D U2 F' Lw' Dw' Bw D Lw' B' Fw' D R F' Rw2 U' F2 B' D2 B' L2 B D2 Lw'

memo was 6:04, off by 4 midges and 5 xcenters


----------



## Roman (Oct 13, 2016)

would've been UWR without this lockup in 3:56 
Also this is UWR for memo I think.


Spoiler: video


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 13, 2016)

Roman said:


> would've been UWR without this lockup in 3:56
> Also this is UWR for memo I think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video


What is wrong with you, 1:26 memo? That's like in another universe. How often do you review? Also I would have DNFed after the Pop, GJ at continuing haha


----------



## Berd (Oct 13, 2016)

That was insane Roman! Did you just put the wrong wing back, hence the DNF?


----------



## Roman (Oct 14, 2016)

Berd said:


> That was insane Roman! Did you just put the wrong wing back, hence the DNF?


yep


TheCoolMinxer said:


> What is wrong with you, 1:26 memo? That's like in another universe. How often do you review? Also I would have DNFed after the Pop, GJ at continuing haha


I was also surprised by sub-1:30. It's long to explain how and when do I review; I will probably make a video about it someday.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 16, 2016)

off by a corner 3cycle
1. DNF(21.74) B2 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 D' R B' R B R' F2 R' F2 U'


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 16, 2016)

L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 U R U L F' R D2 L D2 U2 B' D Rw' Uw2
Scramble was begging for me to get a PB so I rushed the memo, paused too much on recall and then realised I'd memo'd a wrong letter after I'd finished. Chance missed.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 17, 2016)

DNF(2:35) F' L F2 Fw D2 Uw2 R Rw2 F Fw U F Uw U' R D' Uw' F2 Fw' Uw2 F D2 Fw2 D U' Rw' L2 U Rw' U' B' Fw' Rw' F2 U2 L F2 Fw2 Uw' L2

dnf by 3 centers as missed a letter pair  would have been PB by 15 seconds.

memo was 54 which is first sub 1 ever!


----------



## Meneghetti (Oct 17, 2016)

Official mean of 3:
33.65, 33.06, 2:15.35 = 1:07.35
cubecomps

I needed a 38.32 in the last solve to break my own NR mean (35.02). 


Spoiler



In the last solve, I spent like 1:40 trying to recall my last 3 targets, which were LS L with parity (speffz). 
What confused me was the DR piece, which I didn't know (or simply forgot) was already solved in the scramble.
I probably should have DNF'ed lol


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 17, 2016)

DNF(47.24), 58.82, 53.65
RIP pb mo3


----------



## Altha (Oct 18, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-18
avg of 5: DNF

Time List:
1. 24.33 R D R2 D' B2 D L2 U L2 U2 R2 B' U L' B' U2 B' F' R' U2 Fw Uw 
2. DNF(30.19) U R2 D' L2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' D2 F' U2 B' L D' L' B2 Fw' Uw2 
3. (23.76) L' F B2 U' F2 R' D2 F' U B' L2 B U2 F U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 Uw' 
4. (DNF(26.66)) F R2 D2 L B2 L' D2 L' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U F' L2 D' B' U B2 Fw' Uw2 
5. 26.12 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U R2 U' R D' B U2 F' L' R' B2 L' U2 Uw2

I think both dnfs were memo failures realised during exec but it still kinda sucks


----------



## Altha (Oct 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-19
avg of 5: DNF

Time List:
1. (24.08) U B2 L2 B U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 L U' F L2 U B2 D2 B2 U2 Rw2
2. DNF(28.59) R2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 D2 F2 U L D' R2 U B2 U R B' L2 F Fw Uw2
3. 24.11 F' D2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 R' F2 R2 D L D B2 U' L2 B' Rw' Uw
4. 24.35 L B2 L D2 B2 D2 U2 L U2 D F' L B' R' B' U B' R2 Rw
5. (DNF(30.18)) D2 B U R2 F R2 U2 R' B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D R' Rw'
first dnf could've definitely been sub 25. rip both sub 25 mo3 and ao5 ;_;

EDIT: DNF(22.40) L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 R' U' B' L D U' R2 F' R U Rw Uw'
10 second execution and off by a flipped edge
what the crap


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 21, 2016)

Suuuper pissed...
1:16.75 DNF, would have been 3BLD pb by ~15 seconds.
32sec memo, 44sec exec, felt real fast, finished the solve and I had a z-perm.
I have literally no clue how that happened, it was either a bizarre memo screwup or possibly execution


----------



## sigalig (Oct 21, 2016)

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhh 3BLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Practicing for Hayward Rubik's Rumble (though I really don't have time to, I'm being stupid and biting the bullet on homework lol), got 3 DNFs in a row, each one off by 2 twisted corners. One I didn't notice in memo, one I forgot to fix, and one I rotated the wrong way.
Would have made a 1:07 PB mo3


----------



## Altha (Oct 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-21
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 26.80 F' B2 L F2 R' L B' D' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 L B2 D2 Rw Uw' 
2. DNF(25.32) U2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 L' D2 R2 F2 R F D L U2 R' U' F2 U R2 B' Fw Uw' 
3. 22.94 F' R2 B2 U' D' L' D2 L' F D' L2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw'
missed an E move on the 25 =__=


----------



## Altha (Oct 22, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-22
avg of 12: 30.04

Time List:
1. 27.83 R U' F' U2 R2 U' D F2 L U R2 D' F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 Rw' 
2. 29.46 F2 R D F D' L2 D2 F' R' B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 L U2 L' B' Uw 
3. 27.73 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F' L F2 R B' D2 R U B2 Rw' 
4. 36.69 F R' D' L' F' L U F2 D' B' D' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' Fw' 
5. 32.45 L U L' U F L U D' F L B2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' D2 L2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 
6. 28.67 B' D2 R2 F R2 F D2 B' L2 R F' U B' L2 B' L' D B R Rw2 Uw' 
7. 32.10 U L B D' B' L' B' R' U B2 U2 D2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 R' Rw' 
8. 32.43 F' R F R D R2 D2 L F L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 L Fw Uw2 
9. 26.24 R' L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R' U B D R' D' F2 D U2 Fw' Uw2 
10. (23.12) L B R' B D R F' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 R2 L U2 R B2 Rw2 Uw2 
11. 26.76 R' F2 L B2 L' R' F2 R' F2 D' U' L B2 D L F' L D' R2 Fw Uw' 
12. (DNF(32.25)) D' R B U F2 R' F2 D' L B' L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 D' R2 Fw'

pb ao12 but I dnfed 2 of the next 3 solves, narrowly missing the sub 30 ao12 D:


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 22, 2016)

DNF (4:05.76[3:06.15]) D' R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D L' B R' D' U2 B' L2 R F2 Fw Uw2

Yellow top blue front, the S-slice has a simple roux lse 3cycle + 2 edges flipped. Memoing them would take a long time, and I knew if I just figured out how to solve them, it would be faster; so I did. It worked too, and I executed the rest of the solve really quickly, but MISSED THE FLIPPED EDGE IN UF
It would have been
3rd sub5, second sub1 exec, pb by like 40 sec


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 22, 2016)

practice right before rubik's rumble

26.42, 33.66, 29.00,DNF(51.82),DNF(24.54)
last solve off by 4 edges


----------



## Altha (Oct 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-24
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 27.46 R F' U2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F U' B' L' B' F2 R U2 L' Rw2 Uw'
2. 27.95 U B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U B' R F' L2 B2 D' B' L' D' B U2 Rw2 Uw'
3. 26.33 U2 L B2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 L U2 D' L U2 F L U2 B' F' R2 D Rw' Uw2
4. 28.46 F2 U L F' B' U2 R2 D' R U' F2 L' U2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 Fw' Uw'
5. 25.48 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U' R2 D2 B R' F' R' U2 F' L B2 F' Fw' Uw2
6. 31.76 U R' B R2 L D' F R D2 L U R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D' R2 Rw' Uw
7. DNF(42.32) B' R2 U2 L2 U' B' R D' L' D2 B' D2 R2 F' B2 D2 B' L2 F' Rw' Uw
8. (24.81) R B D2 F2 D' L' U B2 L F L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 Uw
9. 29.29 L B2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 L D2 B D' F U' B' F2 R2 U2 L' B' Fw' Uw
10. DNF(37.11) F' B' U2 B L B' D' L' B2 U' L' F2 R' D2 F2 L B2 R' F2 Rw
11. (DNF(31.92)) D2 B2 R2 F U2 B' U2 F2 D2 B L2 U L B U F2 R' U2 R2 B R Rw Uw'
12. 38.55 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 R' U2 B2 F' R' B' U' L2 F' U2 F' R2 Uw
that choke at the end tho
Twisted each of the 4 twisted corners 1 by 1 on the 38 being the noob I am 

EDIT:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-24
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 29.75 D2 F2 B' D' R L' F' U F2 L2 B L2 F U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 U' Rw2 Uw' 
2. (23.58) B2 R2 D B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F U' L D' F D L' B R2 F2 Fw Uw' 
3. 28.28 U F B' R D2 R2 U L B' F2 D2 R' F2 B2 R' U2 R L2 B2 D Rw' Uw2 
4. 26.96 D' B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 D F2 B' U B2 U2 L' U' B' D' L' B2 
5. 26.22 L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' F' R2 B' L2 U R' B' D F' Rw' 
6. 27.13 R2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 F U2 B' D2 R2 D' R U L F D2 L' F2 R' Rw' Uw' 
7. 29.64 F' L' B2 L D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 B D R' B' U' B2 F' R' D' Rw' Uw2 
8. DNF(37.59) F B' R2 L U' L' D2 L F B U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D 
9. (DNF(27.35)) F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' U F2 U' L2 B' F' L' U' L' U2 B2 R2 B R' Rw2 
10. 27.15 L B' L2 U F' B' R F' U D B2 D F2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' B' Uw' 
11. 29.57 U L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D U' R D' B D2 U2 B U B' L2 F2 Rw2 Uw' 
12. 28.73 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 F' D' L' F L B' R U2 F2 Fw' Uw'
I twisted the wrong corner on the 27 (would've been 28.03 ao12)

pls kill me ;_;


----------



## sigalig (Oct 25, 2016)

ughhhhhhhhhhhh I hate my life
DNFed on the easiest scramble ever, would have been PB by 11 seconds. I felt myself do an R instead of an R2 during edges but I wasn't sure. 

45.18[17.39] D B2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 F L D2 U' F' R' B2 F'
10/4+corner twist


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 25, 2016)

A sad email to me from the WCA:

I'm sorry to say that your 3x3 blindfolded results from Dixon Fall will be changed to 6:34.22, DNF, DNS. 

This is because the time of your second solve (9:16) exceeds the 15 minute combined time limit that we had in place. Since we enforced this on everyone else it would be unfair to let this mistake stand in the results, I hope you understand.


It's sort of weird that neither I or my judge realized that 6:30+9:15 isn't <15:00.
At least my 6 was before my 9.


----------



## Altha (Oct 25, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-25
avg of 5: 28.67

Time List:
1. (21.35) D2 B2 R B' U R U2 D' R F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D' F2 U B' Rw2 Uw2 
2. 21.41 R2 B F2 D2 L2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' R2 L' B U' B2 R D B2 R' U' F Fw Uw 
3. 32.43 D' F2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 F' L2 D F2 U2 R' B2 R F D' R Rw2 
4. 32.16 U' L' B R F2 R' F' D2 L' D' L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 Fw' Uw2 
5. (DNF(52.61)) U2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L D' U2 R' U' F' D2 F2 L' B' Rw' Uw2
2 easy scrambles followed by 3 abysmal ones. wut do I even feel

Not to mention I paused in the memo of both 21s so they could've easily both been a second faster.


----------



## G2013 (Oct 25, 2016)

0/2 MBLD followed by 1/2. It's painful.
I don't know why, but memorizing a 4x4 is much easier for me than memorizing several 3x3s. wtf


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

14:41.45 5bld dnf by 3 midges :/ Accidentally did UB->RU instead of RU->UB


----------



## Roman (Oct 29, 2016)

7BLD DNF(19:30.14)[8:05.00] by three wings
Second attempt ever since one year ago
Fear me @CyanSandwich 


Spoiler: v


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 29, 2016)

Roman said:


> 7BLD DNF(19:30.14)[8:05.00] by three wings
> Second attempt ever since one year ago
> Fear me @CyanSandwich
> 
> ...


Ooh, exciting! I Might have to give it another go 

That's really fast considering how long it's been.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 29, 2016)

Roman said:


> 7BLD DNF(19:30.14)[8:05.00] by three wings
> Second attempt ever since one year ago
> Fear me @CyanSandwich
> 
> ...



This website looks so different I can barely recognize it! 

Good Luck Roman! That solve is awesome!

My BLD fail is that a 3BLD 1:10 would be good for me nowadays, but I started doing some solves for fun recently and decided to check in which is good. I still remember comms. I'm sort of amazed by how they're basically ingrained in my fingers for life.


----------



## Roman (Oct 29, 2016)

Ok it's getting serious
DNF(18:30.84)[7:11.50] by 5 centers.


Spoiler: v


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 29, 2016)

Roman said:


> Ok it's getting serious
> DNF(18:30.84)[7:11.50] by 5 centers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: v


Wow, that's a huge jump. I think the memo and overall time is faster than my fastest DNF.


----------



## Jacck (Oct 30, 2016)

Roman said:


> Ok it's getting serious
> DNF(18:30.84)[7:11.50] by 5 centers.


Incredible speed, especially memo! I have no idea, how you and some others can be that fast.

But please: not a sub 18:16.01 - I don't want to have more than three times UWR


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 30, 2016)

5BLD DNF in 29:52 with sub-20 minute memo.

DNF solely because during midges I tried to use the 4move comm and didn't do the last U2 I cri


----------



## Altha (Oct 31, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-31
mean of 3: 25.37

Time List:
1. 24.89 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 L D2 F2 R D' B D L2 U R B' U' Fw Uw2 
2. 20.55 U F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L' B L' U' B' U2 B' L' F2 L2 Rw2 
3. 30.66 F2 D B' R' L' F B2 U' F R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 Rw2 Uw
stalled memo on 30 cos I misrecognised DB for DF for like 4 seconds during memo


----------



## kake123 (Oct 31, 2016)

sigalig said:


> ughhhhhhhhhhhh I hate my life
> DNFed on the easiest scramble ever, would have been PB by 11 seconds. I felt myself do an R instead of an R2 during edges but I wasn't sure.
> 
> 45.18[17.39] D B2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 F L D2 U' F' R' B2 F'
> 10/4+corner twist


Tried the scramble and got a 47.889 (Won't be counting this though, not my scramble)

I believe you will get a sub50 single soon


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 31, 2016)

29/42 MBLD in 58:45 [32:55]

at least the time and memo was decent  tried a new review order, didn't suit me much


----------



## Roman (Oct 31, 2016)

Just got the AoFu 7x7. Oh my god, its turning is so awesome.
DNF(18:10.20)[7:43.56] by a few pieces plus R'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 1, 2016)

DNF(21.47)
locked up on the last comm and did one wrong move.


----------



## Roman (Nov 1, 2016)

I have this sweet nostalgia about the time when I used to post to this thread very often just like I now do 
7BLD PB DNF: 17:36.75[7:33.69]



Spoiler: v


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 1, 2016)

Roman said:


> I have this sweet nostalgia about the time when I used to post to this thread very often just like I now do
> 7BLD PB DNF: 17:36.75[7:33.69]
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, you just keep getting faster.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 1, 2016)

Have you done any more attepmts?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 1, 2016)

tx789 said:


> Have you done any more attepmts?


Me? Yeah I've done a couple since Roman started. They were slow DNFs, mostly because I haven't done 7bld in so long.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 1, 2016)

i've had better attempts  at least the time was decent


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 2, 2016)

DNF(19.42) by 2 corners 5edges

@Altha I'm getting there!

EDIT: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
DNF(19.66) by a corner cycle and an edge cycle


----------



## Altha (Nov 2, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> DNF(19.42) by 2 corners 5edges
> 
> @Altha I'm getting there!
> 
> ...


dw you'll get it soon


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 3, 2016)

4BLD pop at 3:26
was in the middle of doing wings
would've been PB

And i'm a noob at hardware so idk how to fix my aosu


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 3, 2016)

20.76 3BLD off by an edge 3cycle


----------



## Roman (Nov 3, 2016)

My latest 7BLD DNF: 16:44.98[7:40.25] by a few pieces.
I will keep on practicing 7BLD till Monday, then switch back to 5BLD. Algs for x- and t- centers are different for those, that's why I haven't been solving 5BLD for three weeks now in order to not mess things together. 
But I defenetely need to practice 5BLD as I will soon have 9 official attempts in total period of 8 days (UWR? )


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 3, 2016)

5BLD DNF, 28:40, by 2 corners

Did X instead of H, even though I recalled it correctly... Agggggggh


----------



## Roman (Nov 3, 2016)

7BLD DNF(16:44.57)[7:41.46] by 2 wings


Spoiler: v











Edit: next one DNF(15:25.30)[6:34.92] by few pieces plus R'


Spoiler: v


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 4, 2016)

Roman said:


> Edit: next one DNF(15:25.30)[6:34.92]


What!? UWR is about to get insane.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 5, 2016)

26.32, DNF(29.96), 29.25, 25.92, DNF(29.07)



second solve off by U2 M' U2 M


----------



## Berd (Nov 6, 2016)

Got a nose bleed halfway through my MBLD memo haha.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 6, 2016)

DNF(5:52.88) Lw' U2 Dw F Bw' U B' D' R F2 Uw2 F' U2 Lw L Fw' L' R' U' D' F U' L D' F' Dw L2 Uw' B2 Bw Lw F' Bw Dw' Fw2 B F Rw2 Lw2 Uw' Lw2 R2 L Dw U Fw2 L' Uw' Bw Uw2 Bw' R' Fw2 F' U' F' B D Dw' F2

Had nice memo (2:50-ish) and execution, but somehow off by 3 x-centers


----------



## Hari (Nov 6, 2016)

25.14(DNF)- B' D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' D' R F D2 U L D' U2 F2 D F Rw'
PB fail. Did RX in edges instead of RP for some inexplicable reason


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 6, 2016)

nooo: 

DNF(12:11.50) Fw Dw' D Bw2 F Fw L2 Uw' L2 R U' Dw R Rw2 B' Bw U D2 F2 R2 Bw' F' Uw' Rw F D' Lw Fw' L2 R D' Dw2 Bw2 Rw' L2 Bw2 R D Fw R Uw2 Bw2 Dw U2 F2 L F Uw' Bw' F2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw Dw' F' Lw' Bw2 Fw F2 U

5bld off by an +center 3-cycle, memoed a seperate 3 cycle visually, but executed them the wrong order  Would have been PB by more than 4 minutes, if I had memoed them with 2 more words...


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 6, 2016)

43.07, 40.72, 1:00.80
could've been such a good mo3 -_- and then i whiffed the 3rd solve


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 6, 2016)

23.57, 37.88, 1:01.64

last solve was such an easy scramble, should've been sub 20 PB


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Nov 8, 2016)

First 4BLD attempt in roughly three months... 10:56 DNF by three center pieces. 

Much closer than I thought I was going to be. It hurts, but leaves me hopeful that I'll be able to pick it back up again quickly.


Edit: 9:33.708 DNF by two twisted corners, forgot the last letter of my memo.


----------



## Altha (Nov 11, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-11
avg of 5: DNF

Time List:
1. 24.84 R2 B U' R' U F' R' U B2 D2 F2 B2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' Uw'
2. DNF(12.79) B' F' R2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F R2 L' F L2 D L2 F D L2 U F Rw2 Uw'
3. (22.06) F2 R2 B' D2 B2 F' U2 F D2 L2 U2 D L U L' F' R' B' U L2 F Rw2 Uw'
4. (DNF(22.48)) F' D2 R2 L' D' B D2 F L' D2 F B2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' Rw
5. 22.78 D2 B2 D' L2 D' U R2 F2 U R B2 R' D F2 L' U2 F' R D' Rw
I think both dnfs were memo flops but still, it's been a while since I've broken a pb and I'm getting kinda close I guess

EDIT:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-11
avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. (22.78) D2 B2 D' L2 D' U R2 F2 U R B2 R' D F2 L' U2 F' R D' Rw 
2. 28.00 B' U2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F R B L' R2 F D F D U F' Rw2 Uw 
3. 33.01 D' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F L' U2 R B D F' U L' R' Rw Uw' 
4. 29.44 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 F U2 B2 D2 F U' B R2 B L' F R F2 D2 U' F2 Uw' 
5. 25.74 L U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D R' B2 L' B U2 F' R F L' Rw' Uw' 
6. 23.50 B U' F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B R D L' R2 F R2 F 
7. DNF(29.98) B R2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' L R2 U R D R F U R' Rw' Uw 
8. 27.77 L2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R' B' L2 F2 D R D U2 B' F2 Fw Uw 
9. 31.63 U2 L B D2 L2 F D L' F2 U2 R2 U R2 D B2 U B2 L2 D Uw 
10. DNF(24.72) R U' R2 B L' U' F L' U2 D2 B R2 F L2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 R Fw Uw2 
11. 25.10 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 F U' L2 D L' U2 F' R' D2 U' Rw2 Uw 
12. (DNF(23.83)) R' U2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R B2 U2 F' D U' R' D' B2 R' B D Rw Uw

29 dnf I think was a mess
24 dnf was off by 3e
23 dnf occured cos I mistook a fish for a tadpole

had those last 2 dnfs been successes, it would've been a 27.23 ao12


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Nov 12, 2016)

Well the cube popped mid execution and an edge and corner fell out. I put them back in and got the pieces correctly placed but the 2 pieces popped were oriented wrong. This PB of around 3 min is 1 min faster than my previous. Unless it is counts as a DNF.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 12, 2016)

Nam Dank the Tank said:


> Well the cube popped mid execution and an edge and corner fell out. I put them back in and got the pieces correctly placed but the 2 pieces popped were oriented wrong. This PB of around 3 min is 1 min faster than my previous. Unless it is counts as a DNF.


I'd count it as a very good DNF.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 12, 2016)

@Altha
DNF(17.95) U' D R' F L2 F D2 F' B2 R' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D

EDIT: 25.28, 26.04, DNF(25.58)

second solve I did a 3cycle in the wrong direction, so I had to do it again. Last solve was off by 3 edges


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Nov 13, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> I'd count it as a very good DNF.


damn


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 13, 2016)

Nam Dank the Tank said:


> damn


You did great. You'll beat that time pop-free soon enough. You might want to tighten your cube though.


----------



## Altha (Nov 14, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> @Altha
> DNF(17.95) U' D R' F L2 F D2 F' B2 R' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D
> 
> EDIT: 25.28, 26.04, DNF(25.58)
> ...


damn rip both the single and mo3, what's your avg memo time now?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 14, 2016)

Altha said:


> what's your avg memo time now?


ten ish


----------



## Altha (Nov 14, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> ten ish


that's about the same as me, also out of curiosity, why does your signature have 'sub 22.17' out of all the numbers?


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 14, 2016)

B2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L D2 R U' B2 U' F' D' B' F' D2 R 
42.42
should've been a sub-40 pb -_-


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 15, 2016)

Altha said:


> that's about the same as me, also out of curiosity, why does your signature have 'sub 22.17' out of all the numbers?



I got three 22.16's so it makes me seem faster XD


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 16, 2016)

12. (DNF(22.37)) F' D L2 F' L' B R' L2 F U R U2 L' D2 L D2 F2 L' D2 B2 

A lot of my DNFs are off by a 4cycle of corners and edges. Probably due to one wrong move...


----------



## Altha (Nov 16, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I got three 22.16's so it makes me seem faster XD


hahah fair enough


Daniel Lin said:


> 12. (DNF(22.37)) F' D L2 F' L' B R' L2 F U R U2 L' D2 L D2 F2 L' D2 B2


bad luck once again


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Nov 21, 2016)

9:01.83 4BLD DNF by 3 wings.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Nov 21, 2016)

5BLD DNF by 4 T-centers, and 2 edges rotated wrongly. It was my first attempt ever. Time: 52:35.78[30:51.30] The memo was very long, because I used so many memory palace rooms at the first time.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 22, 2016)

1. DNF(21.56) B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 R' D F2 D F R D2 U2 

I am 100% sure I just messed up one move. Also, I stopped the timer late, so it would've be sub 21


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 23, 2016)

1. 21.39 L2 U' F2 D' F' R2 U F' D' F2 R2 F2 R2 L D2 L' F2 L D2 F2 
off by 2c2e
hella salty about this one. definitely should've been sub 20


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 23, 2016)

Triple post but this is actually insane

22.18 off by a 5 move comm, followed by 22.88 off by 2 flipped edges. Then 21.24 off by 3 moves. Then 23.12.

EDIT: off by 2 flipped edges
18.99 D' F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D L2 U' R2 B' L' D' U2 F2 R' D' U B L2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 26, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-27
solves/total: 14/20

single
best: 37.61
worst: 1:41.31

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 42.39)
best: 53.85 (σ = 22.16)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 48.05)
best: 58.00 (σ = 12.98)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 36.85)
best: DNF (σ = 36.85)

Average: DNF (σ = 35.13)
Mean: 1:04.96

Time List:
1. 37.61 L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U B' L B' L' D R B' D B' D'
2. 47.31 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 R B' L' D2 F' D2 R' B' D2 L2
3. DNF(51.66) F2 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 D' R2 F D' F2 R D2 B' L2
4. DNF(1:00.46) F U F2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 F L B' L2 R' D B D U'
5. 1:41.31 F' U F2 L B2 L U L' F2 D2 L2 F R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U'
6. 57.83 L' F' U2 B2 F U2 B D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D' R' U B' L R' D' F U
7. 59.56 F U2 R2 U R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U R2 B2 R B L2 D F2 L' B2 L U
8. 1:19.03 U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 B' R D B2 D2 B2 F' D2 F' R
9. 1:19.11 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 L' B U2 L' F R2 B2 U' F2 L
10. 37.68 D2 B' L2 B D2 U2 F R2 F D2 F2 R U' F' D' B F2 D2 R D' R'
11. 44.75 F2 D2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 L F2 B' U' L2 F L2 U B2 R' U'
12. 1:37.11 R' D2 L U2 L D2 L' U2 R2 U2 L' U B' L2 U' B L' B' D' F
13. 58.56 D2 L2 F' U2 B' L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' R B L D L U2 F2 R' B'
14. 1:10.69 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F U' R' U' F D2 L U'
15. DNF(1:00.18) B' U2 B' D2 B U2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 R U L' R U B' R2 U R
16. DNF(2:56.94) B L2 D2 F U2 B U2 F' R2 F2 U L R' D L2 B2 F R U'
17. DNF(53.08) U' R2 D2 U F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' D' U' L' R B' L2 B U F2
18. DNF(1:03.40) D' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D R2 F R' D' L' B F2 L' U F U'
19. 1:23.22 L' D2 F U R' F' U' L B R2 U2 D2 F2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2
20. 55.65 F U2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 F L2 R2 F' R' U R2 U F L2 F2 R' B U

first time I did bld at home after nats, only bld solves were at my last comp lol
the entire session is basically a fail except for the 2 37's, which were quite nice, especially the 2nd one
53 mean with a 1:19 sucks btw


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Nov 27, 2016)

DNF'd what would've been a 7:27.053 4BLD mean, which would've been a PB by roughly 12 minutes, by two centers.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 27, 2016)

FMLFMLFMLFMLFML
23.61 R F2 L U2 R' F2 L B2 L' D2 R2 D' R' D2 B D U L2 R' F' R2 

23 is good for me, but this is another sub 20 fail. Dropped the cube a the beginning, which wasted like 2 seconds. Execution was slow too


----------



## DELToS (Nov 27, 2016)

Well, another failed attempt on 3BLD... I only have 2 successful solves 
It was a bit over 7 mins total, my best successful time being a bit over 9 mins


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 27, 2016)

5bld 10:18.88 dnf by... what looks like a corner comm mess up at the beginning? my centers were fine, and like 80% of my edges were fine, but some of my midges + wings and 3 corners were off... so i have no clue :/ so so so close to that sub-10. But at least my memo is getting stronger, it's in the low 5's now.

edit: dnf'd all my 5bld solves today :/ guess ill go back to doing partial blind solves


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 28, 2016)

4BLD pb fail by 2 centers

1. 4:03.74 B' R' F U u B2 D F2 f2 u2 U' D2 f2 R' D u L' f' U u' r' L' B R r L' F2 U D2 F f' U u' f L D' B' D' F' u'

haven't beaten by pb (4:31.xx) in ages. Also got a couple sub 3 DNFs today


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 30, 2016)

off by a 3cycle
insanely insanely easy scramble
DNF(19.52) B' L' U2 R' F' B' D2 F' U F R2 B D2 B D2 F' U2 B' R2 
B2


----------



## kake123 (Dec 1, 2016)

5:35 4BLD DNF [memo= 2:1x]

forgot to memo some wing targets and forgot some corner memo


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 2, 2016)

Seconds solve of the day and I can't turn

25.23 U L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F L' F' D B L' B L' B L 

WHY CAN'T I WARM UP FIRST BEFORE I GET AN INSANELY EASY SCRAMBLE???


----------



## G2013 (Dec 2, 2016)

0/5 MBLD in 17 minutes, then a couple of days afterwards,
2/5 MBLD in 17 minutes too.

Those were my first 5 cubes attempts, so I am not suprised they went like that. Either way, they are failures lol

the unsolved cubes "look" partly solved, though.


----------



## Roman (Dec 3, 2016)

7BLD DNF(17:07.11)[7:53.24]
I just missed one letter while memo =(


Spoiler: vid


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 3, 2016)

17 minutes?!?! Blimey.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 4, 2016)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
gets more extreme every time
Mean of 3: 25.82
1. 22.06 U2 B2 L D2 L' D2 B2 D2 R' D2 R D F R' D2 F U' R2 F' R U
2. 32.23 F2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 L' F R' D L B2 F2 D' L' R
3. 23.16 U R2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R F U' L F2 L' B R U2


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 5, 2016)

MBLD: 33/42 in 1:00:42 [37:45 memo]

bad accuracy and slow memo, lost concentration a bit.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 6, 2016)

screwed up one of the easiest scrambles I've ever seen
1. DNF(22.05) F' D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 L B2 F' R B' L2 U R2 U' R2 

right after a 23.47 success


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 6, 2016)

1. 4:29.46 U2 D2 f B r2 L2 R D u2 R' L U2 u f' R U f' B' r' B F2 D' u2 U B F' D2 u2 r2 u2 L2 r F U' r D2 F U2 B' r'

pb fail
off by a wing 3cycle


----------



## sigalig (Dec 6, 2016)

Please Be Quiet 2017 was just announced, and I got really excited and decided that my goal for MultiBLD is 20/20. Went for 20 cubes and got 11/20 in 1:13 lol. Going over time was expected, but I felt like I would get at least 15 of the cubes right so that was dissapointing. On the bright side however, all of the DNFed cubes were off by 1 of the following: two flipped edges; two twisted corners; a 3 cycle of corners; a 3 cycle of edges. (with the exception of one with a 3 cycle of edges+parity)
The comp is in 2 months so I definitely think with some practice I can definitely have a chance at 20/20.


----------



## kake123 (Dec 6, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Please Be Quiet 2017 was just announced, and I got really excited and decided that my goal for MultiBLD is 20/20. Went for 20 cubes and got 11/20 in 1:13 lol. Going over time was expected, but I felt like I would get at least 15 of the cubes right so that was dissapointing. On the bright side however, all of the DNFed cubes were off by 1 of the following: two flipped edges; two twisted corners; a 3 cycle of corners; a 3 cycle of edges. (with the exception of one with a 3 cycle of edges+parity)
> The comp is in 2 months so I definitely think with some practice I can definitely have a chance at 20/20.


Actually that's not bad and a really realistic goal (Given that all I did was spam practice everyday).

Maybe being able to do more than your target goal is also a little safer (i.e. 21 or 22 cubes unofficial)


----------



## Micki (Dec 6, 2016)

I dont know if this is the right place to ask, but sometimes when i do 3BLD i i use Z as S or C.
So for example if i have ZD i would sometimes use the word sand, but then when i start executing
i'm not sure if the target is Z or S and that can result in a DNF, this is just an example. it's the same for C Q and K. do you have any tips to prevent it? 

PS. i use images


----------



## sigalig (Dec 6, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Actually that's not bad and a really realistic goal (Given that all I did was spam practice everyday).
> 
> Maybe being able to do more than your target goal is also a little safer (i.e. 21 or 22 cubes unofficial)


Yeah, if I can get 20/20 before the comp I'll try more, that would definitely make me feel a little better about the official attempt. Though I'll have to buy even more 3x3s lol.
On that note, I got 5 mf3's recently for multi, and the mf3 is seriously impressive for a budget cube. It's totally satisfactory for multibld purposes, just in case anybody on here was considering a bulk buy for multibld.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 6, 2016)

Micki said:


> I dont know if this is the right place to ask, but sometimes when i do 3BLD i i use Z as S or C.
> So for example if i have ZD i would sometimes use the word sand, but then when i start executing
> i'm not sure if the target is Z or S and that can result in a DNF, this is just an example. it's the same for C Q and K. do you have any tips to prevent it?


Is this for images or audio?


----------



## Micki (Dec 6, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> Is this for images or audio?


Images


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 6, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> 17 minutes?!?! Blimey.


Yeah blimey indeed. I can't even do a 5BLD in that.

Am I the only one that thinks this thread is redundant? So many of the things posted here are accomplishments not failures, even if they are not technically BLD successes. When somebody misses a sub-30 3BLD ao12 by one DNF I'm afraid that is not a "failure" in my book. Maybe this should be merged with the accomplishment thread to give a single BLD "progress" thread?


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Dec 7, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah blimey indeed. I can't even do a 5BLD in that.
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks this thread is redundant? So many of the things posted here are accomplishments not failures, even if they are not technically BLD successes. When somebody misses a sub-30 3BLD ao12 by one DNF I'm afraid that is not a "failure" in my book. Maybe this should be merged with the accomplishment thread to give a single BLD "progress" thread?


bld failures, no matter how good, are failures. Bld'ers are insane. It must be perfect for it to be a success. Failures are a good way to track progress separately from successes. My pb 4bld dnf is a 3:48, but I wouldn't go around people telling that, i'd tell them my pb is 4:19 bc it was a success.

don't trust blders they're cray cray


----------



## sigalig (Dec 7, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah blimey indeed. I can't even do a 5BLD in that.
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks this thread is redundant? So many of the things posted here are accomplishments not failures, even if they are not technically BLD successes. When somebody misses a sub-30 3BLD ao12 by one DNF I'm afraid that is not a "failure" in my book. Maybe this should be merged with the accomplishment thread to give a single BLD "progress" thread?



I think you'll change your mind when you hear this fail:
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 1:01.79 R U R' B U2 D L' U B2 R F2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 F Rw Uw2 
2. 52.98 L' B' U2 L2 B2 L U F' L U R2 F2 B2 R2 U B2 U B2 R2 U' Rw' Uw 
3. DNF(1:00.80) F R' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L B2 F2 R' D' F2 L' D' B' U2 L2 R Fw' Uw'

DNF was off by two flipped edges. Would have been a 58.53 mo3, whereas my current PB is 1:05.81


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 7, 2016)

1. DNF(20.69) U2 R D2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 L F2 D2 B U L D' U' B L U F' R2 

off by 2 edges
aw man


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 7, 2016)

MBLD PB fail
4/6 57:10.40[48:56.92]

One cube is off by a 3cycle of edges. I don't know why but okay.

The fail is that on my normal BLD solve, I completely forgot to solve corners. After I took off my blindfold, I saw that I hadn't done corners, quickly put it back on and solved the corners. Would have added ~30 seconds to the attempt, but still been sub PB.


If I can improve enough, I really really want to go for 7 cubes at MCC Alpha 2017. (Because then I'm sup Feliks, have a buffer of one cube for Nats qualification, and a very small chance of podium[If I get 7/7])


----------



## sigalig (Dec 9, 2016)

6:36.15 [3:14.68] 4BLD off by 2 centers 
Woulda been PB by 16 seconds


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Dec 9, 2016)

4bld: 4:11.05
failure bc it could've been a sub 4, but i had a super nasty edge pop. The two edges came out, and then the internal edge wanted to come out too, but i managed to shove it back in (but i had to remove the smaller internal edge and then continue the solve lol)


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 9, 2016)

Second ever 4BLD attempt:

DNF(35:25.92[28:47.27])

This was off by *TWO CENTERS*
Ufl to Dbl

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Dec 9, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Second ever 4BLD attempt:
> 
> DNF(35:25.92[28:47.27])
> 
> ...


Its the curse of bigbld. You get used to it


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 9, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> Its the curse of bigbld. You get used to it



That's why I like multi, you can still get a good result even if you make a small mistake. In BigBLD, the solve must be completely perfect.

-----
woah
4BLD dnf pb

DNF 22:14.80[17:25.94]

<4m centers
~8m wings
~2m corners

2 twisted corners and 3+2 cycle of 5 centers
There go all my attempts for the weekly comp. Was really hoping for a success

Now I get to do the 3 5BLD solves.
Based on this improvement, I hope I can get two 5BLD attempts in during the 45m allotted for the event at MCC Alpha 2017.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 10, 2016)

off by 3 cycle
3:03.38 u' r' F2 f2 R2 B f2 D2 r' F u' F' R' U2 f2 R' F2 U D2 r' U' u2 R' L2 r2 f' L2 D' U B2 R r' U D u' r U' D' L2 D'

aw man
PB is 4:31


----------



## sigalig (Dec 10, 2016)

5:31[2:08] 4BLD DNF, looked at the footage and saw that I left out one U move during the corner parity alg. PB is 6:52


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 11, 2016)

off by a CORNER 3 cycle

3:12.97 F U u L B R' U2 r2 R2 u2 r U D u' F2 L2 F2 B2 R L D2 u r2 F' r' u' D R2 L2 B D F R' u' f2 R2 D' f2 R' F2


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 12, 2016)

0/6 1:03.xx[52:xx.xx] MBLD in weekly comp

My memo was pretty bad and I was running out of time, so I decided to not start on the last cube and hope for a 5/6.

I think this is my worst attempt ever.


----------



## tacgnol (Dec 13, 2016)

was doing some bld today. 

missed a pb of 5:40something on 3bld by 2 flipped edges. 

then in 4bld, i failed every attempt by either forgetting my memo, or better yet, realizing i didn't include a center in the memo at all. i gave up when i realized this lol. i just want a success, man. idc what the time is as long as it's solved.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 14, 2016)

1. 10:50.93 d2 D2 U2 u2 f' r2 U r' D' U2 R F2 b' d' f' F' r2 U2 F2 l2 F b r d' b' R D b' d' r' L b2 r2 f2 r' R2 f2 u' U' l' r2 b' l d2 F' u r l2 b' R2 B D' f' F2 b r D2 L' l' B' 

off by 8 t-centers and 2 xcenters
would've been pb by 7 minutes


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 19, 2016)

OFF BY TWO TWISED CORNERS
DNF(3:15.38) r' F R2 B D B u2 L U' F2 B f' R2 F' L U B' f L R' u' r' L2 U u F' D f' B F L u2 F U' r2 L' R2 B2 u2 r


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 19, 2016)

First 4BLD attempt today. First time memoing (ever) and I've done one or two sighted solves.
55min memo and like 17min execution so 1:12
During edges though I realised I executed the first ever target wrong so I went back the whole way and fixed it. The cube was more than have done, about 1/3 of each side scrambled

Any tips? Do you guys remeber your first 4BLD solves?


----------



## Altha (Dec 20, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-20
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 21.25 U' D B U' B2 R2 F D L' D2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 L Rw' Uw' 
2. 23.47 R' D F D L F L' U' D2 B2 L F2 B2 L' F2 L' U2 L' B' Rw' Uw2 
3. DNF(29.90) F' B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R' U B' R2 D' U F' L' D Rw' Uw

haven't practised much 3bld for a while then after watching some gianfranco vids for a motivational boost I got this 
Not really close but first 2 times were pretty nice (although the 21 could've defs been 20)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2016)

... i just joined that club of people with 5bld but no 4bld...


also i failed 10/10 official by 2 twisted corners that i memorised correctly, thought of the moves correctly, but my fingers did the wrong twist fuuuuuu


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 21, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> ... i just joined that club of people with 5bld but no 4bld...


gj

i might join that club too because i'm registered for 5BLD but not 4BLD at my next comp


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> gj
> 
> i might join that club too because i'm registered for 5BLD but not 4BLD at my next comp


Scrambles were super easy too, there was one with 11 centers solved...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 21, 2016)

DNF(14:18.42) Rw2 Bw2 L' Rw' F Dw2 L2 Rw Fw' Dw2 Bw2 B2 Lw' F' Bw L B2 Dw L' F Bw' Uw Bw' Fw D' R' Rw' Fw Uw' Rw2 D2 B' Fw' F R' L U2 B' D Uw' B D2 Fw' U2 L Dw Bw' Dw' F2 B2 Dw2 R2 Dw' F2 Uw2 Fw D U' F Dw

5bld off by 3 x-center ._. my PB is still my first success from like October '15. Memo was around 8:28, spend too much time searching for 2 wings which I already memorised but thought there are still 2 unsolved wings lel. 
Mistake was most likely in memo tho, although my cube slipped twice and I had to guess were I was...


----------



## Iggy (Dec 21, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Scrambles were super easy too, there was one with 11 centers solved...



Yeah, I missed a sub 2:30 on this scramble by missing 2 wings during memo


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2016)

14:43 5BLD off by 4 midges  I think it had something to do with corner-midge parity, but I'm not sure.

EDIT: 14:18 off by 5x 5w


----------



## kake123 (Dec 22, 2016)

14:09.32 5BLD DNF off by 3 wings, missed memo for that part 

Edit: actually more of an execution mistake, so quite ok for now

@Torch @TheCoolMinxer : Race to sub14?


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 22, 2016)

First sub-1 attempt, DNF[58.77].
Only off by an edges 3-cycle and a separate flipped edge.
24 sec memo, 34 sec exec.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 22, 2016)

4BLD
DNF 24:49.94[13:40.81]

Off by five wings and an r2
I forgot the fifth-to-last wing, tried to remember it for about 5 minutes, guessed and got it wrong.
even if I hadn't I would have been off by the r2 tho.

It's a super easy scramble too:
U' L2 Rw2 R2 U2 L' R' B' D' L D' Rw2 U' B2 Fw D' F2 L Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R' F R' U Rw R' Uw2 U B Fw F' Rw B2 Uw2 U2 Fw' F' Uw [z']

Weekly comp 4BLD scramble #2


----------



## Torch (Dec 22, 2016)

13:43 5BLD DNF. Cube was a mess but had lots of solved pieces, must have missed a couple setup moves.



kake123 said:


> 14:09.32 5BLD DNF off by 3 wings, missed memo for that part
> 
> Edit: actually more of an execution mistake, so quite ok for now
> 
> @Torch @TheCoolMinxer : Race to sub14?



Deal!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Dec 23, 2016)

I recently got decent in MBF (I didn't practice, just stopped failing for one attempt) and got 8/10 in 53^^ 
Then at my next comp I was like "Why not just do more?" (Answer would have been: bc you are ****).
I tried 12...Memo was pretty nice in about 45...And then....Execution...WTH did I do.
I got 3 or 4 Cubes (Not quite sure) and one of them was +2 (dafuq). I dnfed about 4 cubes bc I forgot how to do a Y-perm, then I forgot another 2 or 3 cubes completely or partially. And ofc I spend so much time on the forgotten cubes, that the time run out and I couldn't even finish my Execution (Woulnd't have solved the remaining cube anyway). Additionally I got some "normal" DNFs. 




Next Time I'll try 14^^




(Not really)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 23, 2016)

off by 2 wings
rip

12:28.25 B L' d L' f2 R' u2 d r' l B' f' R d' f U' B' D F d' f' U' u' L f l2 B2 D2 l2 r B2 b' D' b B l2 b U' R r2 d2 L2 D' L2 D' r2 u2 d' B l' U' l2 B u2 l' F b' B' D U 

trying to get sub 10 before februrary (can't spell)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 23, 2016)

rip again
off by 3 x centers. I memoed ONE LETTER incorrectly

11:14.93 D F' D B' U' l2 u2 d R2 U R B r' U f2 l D2 u F b' d2 R U' B' u B' r2 f F2 d U2 u F2 u2 L' U2 b' d' r l' B2 f L' R B2 U2 b2 U' f' R f2 B' F b' d u R2 u' b D2


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 24, 2016)

DNF(50:06.97[32:22.19]) Bw2 D' Bw2 L Bw2 Lw2 Fw2 L Uw Rw Dw' U B Dw L2 Lw Dw' F2 Rw Dw2 R' D' Dw2 L' D Dw' U Bw U L' U Lw B U' L Rw' F' U L2 U2 L' Bw' F' U2 Fw2 Lw2 D' Rw' B L Lw' B' Bw2 U' B Bw Rw' U B2 L2
*why no sub-50?*

Closest and fastest 5BLD attempt ever.
2 corners twisted+swapped
2 x-centers swapped
3 wings cycled
2 midges swapped

The cube looks practically solved

I did the <D L2 m2> alg, but forgot to do the <Rw2 F2 U2> alg. And because corners aren't solved, the midges ares still swapped instead of the wings.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 25, 2016)

DNF (8:56.59) R' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 L B2 F2 D B2 F R2 U F' L2 B' F


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 25, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> DNF (8:56.59) R' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 L B2 F2 D B2 F R2 U F' L2 B' F



Uhh... feet blind?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 25, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Uhh... feet blind?


looool i should try that. wonder what the uwr is 

that was 5BLD


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 25, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> looool i should try that. wonder what the uwr is
> 
> that was 5BLD



Something like 5 mins by CHJ. I thought it was 5BLD but the 3x3 scramble was odd.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 25, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Something like 5 mins by CHJ. I thought it was 5BLD but the 3x3 scramble was odd.


https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=WNOmAePHhuQ


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 25, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Something like 5 mins by CHJ. I thought it was 5BLD but the 3x3 scramble was odd.


oh. i think i scrambled it beforehand, practiced some 3BLD and then did a 5BLD without switching the scramble type


----------



## G2013 (Dec 25, 2016)

4BLD DNF(5:41[3:00])

I accidentaly didn't do a U turn because it was hot and my hands + cube were slippery. xd


----------



## oneshot (Dec 26, 2016)

Ugh. 2/3. Off by two edges on the middle cube. Haven't been able to make it to 3/3 yet.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Dec 27, 2016)

26:29 5BLD DNF (second attempt). 

Not as good as my previous try, off by 2 +centers, 8 xcenters, and 4 wings. The time is better though...


----------



## kake123 (Dec 27, 2016)

2-5 BLD relay, 2 attempts,

37min 24.12s and 37min 34.39s with 5BLD dnf and 4BLD dnf respectively

Edit: FYI, these are my first 2 attempts on this sort of relay


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Dec 28, 2016)

26:45 5BLD DNF #3.

Off by 4 +centers, 6 xcenters, 4 wings, and 2 corners. 

More pieces unsolved this time... I think I need to slow down.


----------



## kake123 (Dec 28, 2016)

22/23 MBLD in 1hr 18min 28.86s

Much improvement needed, but alt least it didn't take me 30min longer by just adding 2 cubes to what i'm used to.


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 29, 2016)

5bld dnfs
1st try had 2 twisted corner and 2 edges with flipped wings (did pll parity wrong)
2nd try 2 +centers swapped


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 29, 2016)

Another 5BLD Dnf, by 3 wings  
I can never get a 5bld success


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Dec 31, 2016)

3 more dnfs

3rd try was off because forgot to execute 4 wings in the middle
4th try forgot parity for +centers and messed up xcenters
5th try off by 2 +centers again


----------



## kake123 (Dec 31, 2016)

19/21 MBLD in 1hr 1min 32s

Suddenly forgetting and pauses killed a potentially good attempt, memo was ~42min


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 1, 2017)

off by a corner 3 cycle
19.82 L2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 F L2 U2 B' F2 L B U L B2 L' B' L2 U F' 

I'm losing hope....


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 1, 2017)

kake123 said:


> 14:09.32 5BLD DNF off by 3 wings, missed memo for that part
> 
> Edit: actually more of an execution mistake, so quite ok for now
> 
> @Torch @TheCoolMinxer : Race to sub14?


Deal!
I should do some bigbld attempts when I come back from vacation, I'll have some official attempts Friday


----------



## Ollie (Jan 2, 2017)

I failed my one year delayed 4BLD. Memo was (shockingly) correct. But I think the cube rotated in the box, despite the paper I'd wedged in there. Gah.

Edit: Goodbye, 4BLD <3


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 2, 2017)

Ollie said:


> I failed my one year delayed 4BLD. Memo was (shockingly) correct. But I think the cube rotated in the box, despite the paper I'd wedged in there. Gah.
> 
> I'll think of something to upload with the fail video to make amends.


Wait what? Surely you had the sense to put it in the box the cube came in so that it fit neatly and couldn't rotate at all?


----------



## Ollie (Jan 2, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Wait what? Surely you had the sense to put it in the box the cube came in so that it fit neatly and couldn't rotate at all?



You would think! I did consider the square box, but the only thing I could find that was a decent size was a circular container as I don't keep old cube boxes. Hindsight, eh.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 2, 2017)

Ollie said:


> I failed my one year delayed 4BLD. Memo was (shockingly) correct. But I think the cube rotated in the box, despite the paper I'd wedged in there. Gah.
> 
> Edit: Goodbye, 4BLD <3


Rip 

Still going to upload? I'd watch it.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 2, 2017)

Ollie said:


> I failed my one year delayed 4BLD. Memo was (shockingly) correct. But I think the cube rotated in the box, despite the paper I'd wedged in there. Gah.


Oh no! Delayed 7BLD this year? 

I remember flinching when I saw you use a round box... I flinched again when I saw @SirWaffle was going to use a round box for her delayed 6BLD, but phew, she put tape on the front face of the cube .


----------



## Jugurtha (Jan 2, 2017)

PB mo3 fail:
1) 36.11 [11.57] D' B2 L2 R2 U F2 D B2 D R2 U' L' F' L2 U' R' U' L2 R' B D Uw Rw 
2) 34.53 [11.17] U' F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' R U2 L2 D B L U' B' U' R2 Uw2 
3) DNF (47.11 [10.78]) B' L2 F D2 F' U2 B L2 D2 U2 F2 L R2 F D' L2 R2 F' D2 U2 L'
Consistent memo but I forgot the beginning of my corner memo on the 3rd one so I gave up after 10 seconds trying to recall. Ahhhh!
(btw the corner memo was UB HM FT N which gives an UBer driving in H&M and having black feet (FT is feet and N gives "noir", black in French), pretty nice story)


----------



## Cale S (Jan 4, 2017)

2/4 5x5 MBLD in 51:55

off by 8 centers and 7 centers


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 5, 2017)

sub 6 memo
I didn't rotate back correctly after executing a comm

DNF (19.90) L2 F L2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 B F2 L B2 U' R U2 R2 B D U F


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 5, 2017)

double post
DNF(18.78) R2 F U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B' D' R2 F U' B' L U2 F2 L2 U 

Looking back at the scramble, I memoed everything correctly. And i did all the comms. The cube is off by a 4 cycle of corners and edges, so I'm pretty sure I only made one wrong move


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 6, 2017)

Terrible bigbld at Cubelonia:
8:12 only 4bld success :/
14:33 5bld dnf off by 3 +centers fml :/


----------



## Ksh13 (Jan 7, 2017)

14:27.38 4BLD DNF

PB is 19:15.6x


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 8, 2017)

DNF(11:19.01)[3:28.98]

6BLD. Paused for about 1:50. 3 centers and 1 wrong move? (R to solve corners, and off by 8 outer wings and 7 inner wings)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 8, 2017)

my second sub 19 DNF that's off by 2 flipped edges

DNF(18.98) R2 D B2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 R' F' R2 F' U2 L' R' F' U


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 8, 2017)

Good, but haven't beaten my pb average in really long time

Average of 5: 26.29
1. (24.43) R B2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 F L2 B R B2 D2 L D' B R' 
2. 26.35 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 U L B' F' D' F L2 R D2 L2 D2 F 
3. 27.04 U B2 R2 U2 B U L' D B L B2 L' F2 R D2 B2 U2 L D2 L 
4. 25.47 B U2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 F' L' D R' D' R' B D2 L R2 
5. (DNF(26.59)) F2 R F R2 B2 R' L2 U' R L2 F D2 B R2 L2 B' R2 D2 B


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 9, 2017)

Well year delay 5bld was an epic fail (gonna do 6bld at a later time)

I got a pop. I managed to find both the pieces and get them back in but by that point all hope was lost. Still though i executed to the end of my memo, but as you can imagine it did not turn out well 

Was really hoping to succeed but oh well still had fun 

Video to come shortly


----------



## Allahjabark (Jan 9, 2017)

Learned Pochman yesterday and on my 3rd solve, I dropped the cube during the r-perm parity alg due to sweaty hands and just gave up.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 9, 2017)

SirWaffle said:


> I got a pop. I managed to find both the pieces and get them back in but by that point all hope was lost. Still though i executed to the end of my memo, but as you can imagine it did not turn out well


aw man

i know how you feel though, I use a shengshou 5x5 and I get pops like every other 5BLD solve


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 9, 2017)

official 3bld yesterday:
R1: 1:40, 1:24, 45.5 dnf by 3 edges
R2: 43 dnf by 2 flipped edges, 1:05, 46 -> would have made a 51 mean, great scrambles 

still somehow got 2nd though lol


----------



## Cale S (Jan 12, 2017)

first 6BLD attempt in like a year, DNF by 2 centers: 19:40.02 [9:00]
I'll try again tomorrow when I'm not super tired


----------



## Cale S (Jan 13, 2017)

6BLD DNF - 16:50.33 [9:00] off by 3 corners -_-

spent 36 seconds orienting


----------



## Cale S (Jan 13, 2017)

Cale S said:


> first 6BLD attempt in like a year, DNF by 2 centers: 19:40.02 [9:00]
> I'll try again tomorrow when I'm not super tired





Cale S said:


> 6BLD DNF - 16:50.33 [9:00] off by 3 corners -_-
> 
> spent 36 seconds orienting



17:16.65 off by 3 wings

I can DNF by every type of piece yay


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 13, 2017)

MBLD attempt a few days ago, executing first cube and i dropped it and it knocked 2 more cubes off the table too, ragequitted there.

0/12 mbld lmao


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 14, 2017)

2nd solve was off by 2 flipped edges (memo mistake), one of the easiest scrambles I've seen for BLD. Would have made a 40.86 mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-14
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 33.42 B' R' L F U2 L U B' D B' R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 B2 U2
2. DNF(47.31) U2 R B2 R B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L' F' R2 B2 L' D B' U2 L2 U R2
3. 41.85 R2 D' R2 F2 U B2 U R2 U L2 D F' L U B2 L R' D L D' U'


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 14, 2017)

first 5BLD attempt ever was... well, not great 
during wing parity, my muscle memory decided "screw you" and had me do an F2 l' F2 for no reason and then and r2 instead of and l2
I don't even know what happened to my corners 

time was 43:32 *sigh*
video soon, and I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 15, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> first 5BLD attempt ever was... well, not great
> during wing parity, my muscle memory decided "screw you" and had me do an F2 l' F2 for no reason and then and r2 instead of and l2
> I don't even know what happened to my corners
> 
> ...


sorry for double post but I tried again

32:08 DNF, off by 2 +centers and 2 xcenters
I'm actually really happy with this, considering it took ~30 tries to get a 3BLD success and ~20 tries to get a 4BLD success, and I'm already this close


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 17, 2017)

missed PB average by 2 edges fml

25.35, 25.79, DNF(25.32), 27.05, DNF(24.70)


----------



## Cale S (Jan 17, 2017)

doing an all events relay, on my 4th attempt I got 5BLD in 5:3x, 4BLD success, MBLD success, DNFed the 3BLD even though I went super slowly on it...


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 17, 2017)

off by a 3 cycle
DNF(19.30) U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D L2 U B2 D2 L F2 D2 R U2 F2 U B U2 F2 
yay


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 17, 2017)

Dammit... 4/11 MBLD in 53:02.

This would've been 8/11 but I executed parity wrong every time I had it. *sigh*


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 19, 2017)

yet another pb fail
20.27 D F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U L B L' U2 F R' F L2 F2 D 

6/8 scramble fml should've been a 17


----------



## Cale S (Jan 19, 2017)

5BLD DNF by a few xcenters, forgot 2 words

would have been memo pb - 1:35


----------



## Ksh13 (Jan 20, 2017)

15:17.74 [11:05.99] 4BLD DNF by two twisted corners


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 21, 2017)

off by 5 edges somehow, very easy scramble...

DNF(30.43) L' U L2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L B' F' L' D' R' U2 B2 L2


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 21, 2017)

4BLD DNF (6:48.73[3:22]) would've beaten my PB by over 3 minutes
off by 2 centers because I memoed G instead of H :'(


----------



## Cale S (Jan 22, 2017)

15:46 6BLD DNF by 3 centers


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Jan 23, 2017)

4:04.38 4bld dnf by 2 edges that i just didnt memo
would've been pb :/


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 23, 2017)

aw sheet

22.29, DNF(25.08), 22.67, DNF(27.07), 24.67


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 23, 2017)

failed to get sub ishaan

Mean of 3: DNF
1. 22.77 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F R2 B R2 D2 L' F' U' B' L2 D U' R F D2 
2. 20.41 R2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' R' B R2 F' U R2 B' L2 F 
3. DNF(27.80) R2 D B2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D' B L R2 D2 R' F2 D B L R2


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Jan 23, 2017)

ive had 7 4bld solves in a row off by 2 centers
i want to die

edit: DNF(4:40.23), DNF(4:04.38), DNF(5:22.21), DNF(5:36.00), DNF(4:46.22), DNF(4:47.40), DNF(6:00.49), 6:03.61 ONLY TOOK ME 8 TRIES TO GET A CRAPPY TIME (granted it was bad bc i spent at least 30sec recalling a letter pair i ALMOST gave up on trying to remember)


----------



## Ksh13 (Jan 23, 2017)

13:39.91 [9:34.41] 4BLD DNF by a lot. Fastest DNF and fastest memo ever though, which is nice. No idea what went wrong.


----------



## G2013 (Jan 24, 2017)

3/7 MBLD..... ouch

I executed 2 words in wrong order in one cube,
I memoed L instead of F in other cube,
I memoed V instead of U in other cube, but noticed it and fixed it during the exec
I forgot to execute QJ on other cube.

But anyway, 3 out of the 7 cubes were totally scrambled; I think that I executed corners' memo on edges and vice versa lol, I suck at MBLD


----------



## Hari (Jan 25, 2017)

PB fail by 2 centers and 2 wings
2:05.61[1:00.26] D2 B2 D' Uw Fw' U' D2 Uw R' U' Rw Uw D2 B2 Rw' Fw2 L2 U Uw Rw2 D R2 F2 Fw2 B2 U R' L' Rw2 B L2 U B' L Fw' D Fw' Rw2 R' D'


----------



## G2013 (Jan 26, 2017)

4BLD, 5:26.44, DNF by 5 centers >.<
The memo was 2:24 which is super fast for me.
Also, first BLD attempt of the day on anything. That's why it was sooo fast


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 28, 2017)

Missed MBLD OcR by 3 seconds.
Missed 5BLD OcR by 2 centers.
Missed 4BLD OcR by 3 centers.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 28, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> Missed MBLD OcR by 3 seconds.
> Missed 5BLD OcR by 2 centers.
> Missed 4BLD OcR by 3 centers.


Ouch.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 28, 2017)

when i get 2 good solves in a row

24.71, 22.45, DNF(37.85), 43.50


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 30, 2017)

9/13

2 flipped edges
2 twisted corners
Did a R2 when I meant to do R
Forgot edge memo


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 30, 2017)

DNF(12:58.24) F2 B U2 F2 Fw' Lw Uw Fw D Uw' B' F' Fw Dw R2 U2 F2 Uw' L' Bw' R2 Dw Rw2 Fw2 R' D' Dw Uw R2 B' Lw' Rw' Fw' R2 Bw2 B' D' Bw' Lw2 F Uw F B D2 Uw L2 Fw' Uw2 Dw' Rw L' Lw2 Bw2 D R2 Fw2 R B2 Dw' R 

5bld off by 2 unmemorised wings .____. Memo was 6:55, fastest ever I think


----------



## G2013 (Jan 30, 2017)

3/4 MBLD in 7:27[4:26], somehow got 3 edges wrong on the very last cube (the first I executed). Lol, usually this is the only cube I get right HAHAHAHAH wtf


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 31, 2017)

5:56.02 4BLD DNF because I mismemorized corners. Should've been PB by over a minute 

Edit: 6:13.213 off by 6 centers and 3 wings. *sigh*


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 1, 2017)

Terrible night for blind all around...

4BLD three DNF's in a row, two of which were because I forgot corner memo, all of which would have probably been PB
11/13 MBLD in 49:22 had two cubes off by two flipped edges each

This is frustrating.


----------



## Hari (Feb 4, 2017)

Off by a bunch of X-centers. Still don't have a sub 8. Fast execution though.
(DNF) 7:42.51[4:17.03] Rw B2 D L Uw2 F2 D2 U' R' U' Dw2 F2 Uw' R2 Uw' L F2 Rw' R2 Lw L' Fw B Uw2 F D2 Dw2 Rw Uw2 D Bw2 U Bw' Lw2 U2 Uw B2 L' Dw R2 Uw2 Dw B' Rw2 D Uw2 B2 R' F2 R Fw D' B F Uw2 Rw Uw Bw Fw Uw


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 5, 2017)

official 5BLD off by 3midges and 3wings
in 13 min

also, i failed to get 3bld NAR single (think i memoed everything correctly but i screwed up execution)


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 5, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> official 5BLD off by 3midges and 3wings
> in 13 min
> 
> also, i failed to get 3bld NAR single (think i memoed everything correctly but i screwed up execution)


Time?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 5, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Time?


24.xy


----------



## Ksh13 (Feb 5, 2017)

31:46.87 [21:07.82] 5BLD DNF by 3 +centers and 2 X-centers


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 6, 2017)

Got an official 15/16 multi in 53:xy, off by two twisted corners.
NR is 16 points in 58:xy.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Feb 6, 2017)

First blindfolded solve in like a year! Somewheres around 8 minutes, I clicked reset before I saw at the entire number. Also, it was first time using M2/OP instead of OP/OP, I switched to a slightly different letter scheme, it was my first time memorizing corners then edges, then excecuting edges then corners, and using an image for corners and sounds for edges (like in noah's video. It really works!)

anyway, I'm going to take BLD much more seriously this time around, and won't be settling for 5 minute times.


----------



## Octopanda (Feb 6, 2017)

I use OP/OP and I average 5 minutes with 3BLD, My solves are pretty accurate and I don't get many DNFs, would you say that I'm ready for M2 or should I get faster times before I incorporate M2?


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 7, 2017)

Octopanda said:


> I use OP/OP and I average 5 minutes with 3BLD, My solves are pretty accurate and I don't get many DNFs, would you say that I'm ready for M2 or should I get faster times before I incorporate M2?


You're ready for M2, don't waste any more practice time on OP edges.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 10, 2017)

(DNF(4:23.01)[1:29.21]) U2 Fw Uw' B' D' Fw2 D' B Fw F Dw2 B Uw2 Rw2 B F2 D' Uw' U2 R Fw2 R Rw' F' Lw' F' Lw2 R2 F' Rw R Fw2 B' Bw2 Rw Lw R2 U2 Bw2 R' L' Bw' Lw' B2 Bw U' F' L2 F Fw R2 L2 Fw2 D Uw2 L' D' Uw' L D2 

3 wings - I skipped a letter pair in execution.


----------



## Jugurtha (Feb 16, 2017)

Failed tonight a very promising PB ao12 (previous is 48 or 49.x from late 2016) due to consecutive 2 flips on the last 2 solves of my session.

Liste des temps:
1. 43.17 F' D2 R' F2 R B2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U F' D L U R' D' R2 D'
2. 55.87 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D L2 D R2 B2 L2 R U R' D' F' U2 R' F D' U2
3. 43.10 R F2 U L2 F' U R D' F' L2 F' D2 F R2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 U'
4. 33.75 U' L2 D2 L' U' R' D2 B' U2 R U2 B2 R2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 U
5. 43.82 R2 F2 L2 B F R2 D2 F D' L' D2 R B' R' U2 R2 U2 L2
6. (32.05) B' D2 F' D' L U' B2 R F' U B2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U2
7. 34.77 F' B2 R' F L2 D L B' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 D2 B'
8. 35.41 B U2 F' U2 F' D2 F R2 F U2 F2 R U2 B' U' L2 B D2 R2 D' R2
9. 36.23 R' D F2 L B2 R' D R B' L2 F D2 B' D2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 U'
10. 55.11 R2 D L2 D U F2 R2 D B2 R2 U F' L2 R2 F R D F D2 B' R2
11. DNF(44.42)[2flip HJ & buffer -- R' F2 R U2 L' R2 D2 F2 B D2 F2 U' B' L B2 D' R] R' F2 R U2 L' R2 D2 F2 B D2 F2 U' B' L B2 D' R
12. (DNF(43.39)[2 flip LN & buffer -- D' B2 L' D2 L2 R' B2 L B2 D2 B2 R B' F' L' D B' R2 U R F']) D' B2 L' D2 L2 R' B2 L B2 D2 B2 R B' F' L' D B' R2 U R F'

FML
But several great ao5's, including PB mo3 and ao5 this evening, I'm sooooo pleased apart from that ao12!


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 17, 2017)

really weird thing just happened in 4BLD
I was doing exec, and I got to the end of wings, and then I realized that because of the number of solved pieces and the number of cycle breaks I had, I must have missed a cycle break
so I went through my wings and found 2 that I hadn't solved and did a cycle on them and continued as usual
DNF by 4 corners, which means I was successful in finding the missing cycle but failed to remember corners lmao


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 17, 2017)

my second UF sub 20 fail
DNF (19.92) L2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 F2 L' U R2 D B' L' D2 F R2 F'


----------



## Boston.Pond (Feb 17, 2017)

Jugurtha said:


> Failed tonight a very promising PB ao12 (previous is 48 or 49.x from late 2016) due to consecutive 2 flips on the last 2 solves of my session.
> 
> Liste des temps:
> 1. 43.17 F' D2 R' F2 R B2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U F' D L U R' D' R2 D'
> ...



Wow, Nice job!


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 17, 2017)

Blind is one of my best events. I competed in it on February 11 and DNFed. I could've easily won because I'm almost sub 1 at 3BLD and Brandon Lin won with a time of 1:10. RIP ME


----------



## Elo13 (Feb 17, 2017)

A classmate challenged me to try feet bld.
DNF... by two corner twists


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 17, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> A classmate challenged me to try feet bld.
> DNF... by two corner twists


Impressive.


----------



## kake123 (Feb 18, 2017)

Some really meh official results today:
3BLD: 1:08 single, broke my no dnf streak
DNFed was a 53 

4BLD: 7min, because kept forgetting midges and had to go slower for the last attempt

MBLD: 3/20 and starting another attempt 45min later 15/18

Mildly depressing


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 18, 2017)

kake123 said:


> MBLD 3/20 and starting another attempt 45min later 15/18
> 
> Mildly depressing


I have no idea how you can do big attempts so close together. Do you use the same rooms?


----------



## kake123 (Feb 18, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I have no idea how you can do big attempts so close together. Do you use the same rooms?


Yes, I use the same rooms. and i'm mildly surprised by 3/20 and 15/18 respectively (lost my NR tho )

Weird fact: all my last official bld solves were my best times and determined whether I podium or not. :confused:


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 18, 2017)

kake123 said:


> Yes, I use the same rooms. and i'm mildly surprised by 3/20 and 15/18 respectively (lost my NR tho )
> 
> Weird fact: all my last official bld solves were my best times and determined whether I podium or not. :confused:


Does it not get confusing using roomd again so quickly? I know there's a lot of people who don't practice in the days leading up to a competition.


----------



## kake123 (Feb 18, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Does it not get confusing using roomd again so quickly? I know there's a lot of people who don't practice in the days leading up to a competition.


Well I practice quite often, and I memoed more thoroughly on the 2nd attempt.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 18, 2017)

10/11 mbld official
3rd (n-1)/n in a row, why can't i n/n for once ugh


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 19, 2017)

should have been mid- to low30, messed up an edges comm, was surprised the cube was solved. Very easy scramble...

45.56 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 D' B2 L' D2 F2 L' B U B2 F2 R


----------



## pinser (Feb 20, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> should have been mid- to low30, messed up an edges comm, was surprised the cube was solved. Very easy scramble...
> 
> 45.56 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 D' B2 L' D2 F2 L' B U B2 F2 R


If you messed up an edge comm but the cube was still solved, you must not have messed up the edge comm lol

Uw2 B' Fw' Uw' Fw' F Rw2 Fw U' R F' B' Rw2 U2 L2 D2 Uw2 Fw R' B' Fw' Uw' U2 L2 D2 Uw B Uw2 R2 L' Fw' Uw2 D B' F2 Uw' R B U2 Rw2 DNF(5:02.00)[2:44.27] because I forgot to undo a setup move


----------



## G2013 (Feb 20, 2017)

Official failure this time!

I've been practicing 3BLD a huge lot lately, had a comp this weekend, DNFed every solve on the 1st round so I didn't make it to the finals next day 
Times: 0:52, 1:20 with huge pause, 0:42.
The NR is 50.90 since 2011 u.u

Also, on 4BLD I DNFed a 6:49 because I forgot to undo an R move after executing the final 3 wings, and I DNFed a ~7:05 because of 3 corners and 2 centers. NR is 15 mins XD

But I'll post my official 4bld success on BLD accomplishments!

The worst part of all this is that my next comp is in August :'(


----------



## pinser (Feb 22, 2017)

DNF(5:24.67 [3:16.98]) off by 5 wings. I recalled the memo but for some reason I didn't execute it


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 23, 2017)

rip 

DNF(18.53) U' F U F2 B D' B' R' L' F R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U B2


----------



## Jugurtha (Feb 23, 2017)

Just started 5BLD about one week ago, last WE I went on several failed attempts on many pieces, discovered that some of my center comms were wrong and many could be really improved.



So I went on centers-only scrambles in the last couple of days. Tonight first 5BLD attempt since last Sunday, took my time for both memo and solving, I really wanted a success.
Just forgot one flipped midge, that I memoed visually but forgot to execute. Everything else was perfect. 15'46 with 9'24 memo.
Seriously !!!!???



Maybe I should go for it once more this evening.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 23, 2017)

Got my fastest 3BLD DNF. If I'd flipped the edge it would have been PB2 at worst.


----------



## pinser (Feb 25, 2017)

DNF(4:20.95) because I forgot to undo a R2 setup. Would've been PB by a lot.


----------



## Riddler97 (Feb 26, 2017)

6BLD DNF (40:57.91) by two swapped centres, just missed them in memo...


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 27, 2017)

pinser said:


> If you messed up an edge comm but the cube was still solved, you must not have messed up the edge comm lol
> 
> Uw2 B' Fw' Uw' Fw' F Rw2 Fw U' R F' B' Rw2 U2 L2 D2 Uw2 Fw R' B' Fw' Uw' U2 L2 D2 Uw B Uw2 R2 L' Fw' Uw2 D B' F2 Uw' R B U2 Rw2 DNF(5:02.00)[2:44.27] because I forgot to undo a setup move



Assuming he meant *do wrong comm* *undo wrong comm* *do right comm* *crap there goes my concentration did I do that right after all?*


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Mar 1, 2017)

5:24.167 4BLD DNF by a lot. Memo and centers were amazing, but I think I did an r when I meant to do r2 in wings, and then it just went downhill from there. 

This is my fastest attempt though, so hopefully I'll be getting a faster success soon.


----------



## KAINOS (Mar 1, 2017)

Did my first 4bld attempt and got a 29:19.68 DNF because of 4 centers. Still pretty decent though

Edit: Figured out what I did wrong. I shot to Rbd instead of Rbu and Ufr instead of Ubl...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 1, 2017)

L2 D R2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' D' U' F' R' U L' B' U' R'

33.33 DNF, somehow missed the flipped edge in memo... 
one of the easiest bld scramble I have ever seen...


----------



## Riddler97 (Mar 2, 2017)

5BLD DNF (10:16.90 [4:29.25]) by 3 centers, think I just skipped a letter pair. Would've been PB by over a minute...


----------



## pinser (Mar 3, 2017)

DNF(5:40.04) by twisted corner
DNF(5:59.64) by 3 corners
DNF(5:56.61) because I can't execute corners

Time to do some corners only scrambles...

E: 5:28.03 DNF by 3 corners. Would've been PB by 3 seconds


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 6, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-6
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 2:20.99 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 U R' F D2 F D2 R2 B' L2 R' B' Fw Uw' 
2. 2:22.02 B2 D2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 F R2 F2 L2 D U F' L2 U2 L U R F2 Rw2 Uw2 
3. DNF(2:22.32) R U2 L2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L' R D F' R2 F2 L D

Well RIP my PB mean, last one I went to the wrong side of an edge, resulting 2 flipped edges


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 6, 2017)

I had this scramble in a competition at the weekend (part of a 4/5 MBLD attempt):

D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R' B L' F L U2 L' F' L2 R2 D' F Uw'

I got edges fine, but was left with a 3-cycle of corners. The corner memo, using speffz, was:

BH TN PM VD I

DI was for the UFL corner which was twisted but somehow ended up as part of the incorrect 3-cycle. The other two were UFR and UBR. 

This makes no sense to me, as those targets weren't consecutive in the memo. 

Can anyone explain how this happened...? It's probably really obvious, but I just can't figure it out.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 6, 2017)

It looks OK to me. Might you have mixed up the setup for M and N at the end of the last cycle (before the corner twist)?

Edit: No, I can't replicate it with that.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 6, 2017)

18:46[8:21] 5BLD DNF, off by a lot of pieces but at least I know I can sub20


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 6, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Can anyone explain how this happened...? It's probably really obvious, but I just can't figure it out.


I'm assuming you're using OP, and twisting the corner by solving the targets individually.

You can't have solved D and I consecutively otherwise you would have twisted it OK regardless of other mistakes. On the other hand, missing out or substituting either of those individually cannot corrupt both other top corners. So my thoughts are that you made more than one error, but I have no idea beyond that.


----------



## Ksh13 (Mar 11, 2017)

10:45.32 [7:44.55] 4BLD DNF, over 2 minutes below PB


----------



## sigalig (Mar 11, 2017)

DNFed the last solve of what would have been a 51.80 3BLD PB ao12....raged so damn hard



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. (44.31) L' D2 R B2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' D' F U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B Uw 
2. 50.42 L' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 R B2 D2 L D2 F' R' U B' D R' U' B2 Rw Uw' 
3. 54.71 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 B F R2 F' D2 R2 D R2 B' F L B D' F2 U' R' Fw' 
4. 50.66 U B2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' L R' D L R' D' L F' L2 Rw' Uw 
5. 45.93 D F' B' R2 L D F U2 D' F R F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 L F2 B2 R' 
6. 49.00 U2 B D2 B L2 R2 B2 F' R2 B' L U R2 F' R2 D R' U' B' L2 U Rw2 Uw 
7. 59.45 B2 D F U R2 U2 F L D' L D2 L' B2 U2 D2 L' U2 R2 U2 R Fw Uw 
8. DNF(1:37.62) L2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 D2 B D2 L2 F' L' D F D U L D' R' B R2 Fw Uw2 
9. 46.90 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L' D' L U2 B F L' F2 U L2 Rw2 
10. 55.13 L2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' U R' D' F2 D' B R' U Fw' Uw' 
11. 46.77 B2 L U2 R' F2 D2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 F L' D' F2 U' R' B U2 L2 R 
12. (DNF(58.92)) L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' B D L2 R' F' R2 D' R' D' L' U' Rw Uw'


----------



## KAINOS (Mar 12, 2017)

Got 1:30.09 3BLD PB single 2 days ago. I did 50+ more attempts from then but only got a bunch of 1:3x/1:4xs and still no sub-1:30...


----------



## sigalig (Mar 13, 2017)

Got a 41.13 3BLD single where I did two targets out of order, realized it, undid them, and redid the correct order. i.e. 4 more M2 targets than there should have been. PB is 36.76, I probably would have beaten it without that stupid mistake -_-


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 14, 2017)

off by an edge 3cycle. Would've been UF/UFR PB single

DNF(20.80) R2 F2 D B L D' L' F' R2 L' F2 U2 R2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 U2 B U2


----------



## Ksh13 (Mar 14, 2017)

Just had a 5BLD attempt were halfway through my memo I realise I had picked the wrong orientation. I just stopped the timer and gave up on the attempt


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 14, 2017)

Been trying to learn 5BLD by solving it under a table (i.e. out of sight) whilst having the letters in front of me (I know I can do the memo but I want to be confident with execution first). Even still I still DNF'd 11 times before getting a success!! 
I reckon I'll just get on and do some proper 5BLD now!


----------



## Riddler97 (Mar 18, 2017)

Another 6BLD DNF (41:52), again by two centres.

I went really slow, but I managed to miss a single letter in my memo. The pair was RK, but I for some reason skipped the R and paired the K with the next letter...


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 18, 2017)

mBLD 6/7 (<47 minutes) On my first cube, for edges, my first two letters were CO, which are both in my M-slice. Therefore because O is in the second position of the pair, I needed to execute it as E (which I forgot to do)
So close to having 7/7 on my first attempt but my memo was quite fluid and I had 13 minutes left so I reckon I'm ready to try doing 8 again (last time I got 4/8... #fail )


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 19, 2017)

Sad to hear about the 10BLD DNF after 6 hours of exhaustion for Alex




At the end of the stream he talks about the solve


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 19, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Sad to hear about the 10BLD DNF after 6 hours of exhaustion for Alex


That is truly the mother of all DNFs. My guess is he forgot to undo a rotation very early on. At 2:44 he tells us he's completed the first centre group, and when he stops at 3:01 to tell us he's done the second, the cube is in a different orientation.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 19, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> That is truly the mother of all DNFs. My guess is he forgot to undo a rotation very early on. At 2:44 he tells us he's completed the first centre group, and when he stops at 3:01 to tell us he's done the second, the cube is in a different orientation.


You didn't watch it all did you?


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 19, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> You didn't watch it all did you?


No I looked at his memo to see the orientation then jumped around a bit in the first half hour of execution. You can see in his base orientation the top left 5 stickers of the side facing us are BGGBG or something like that... until about 3:00.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 20, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> No I looked at his memo to see the orientation then jumped around a bit in the first half hour of execution. You can see in his base orientation the top left 5 stickers of the side facing us are BGGBG or something like that... until about 3:00.


I was half joking but i did wonder.


----------



## Riddler97 (Mar 22, 2017)

Just did my first 7BLD attempt - DNF (unsurprisingly)

I was off by a fair bit, but the cube was more solved than unsolved so it's a success in my eyes  . Corners were done, and most of my wings/midges were done. I did however end up in the wrong orientaion - I think i forgot to undo an E slice at one point, so quite a lot of my centres were bad.

time was 50:24.00 [22:13]


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 22, 2017)

Riddler97 said:


> Just did my first 7BLD attempt - DNF (unsurprisingly)
> 
> I was off by a fair bit, but the cube was more solved than unsolved so it's a success in my eyes  . Corners were done, and most of my wings/midges were done. I did however end up in the wrong orientaion - I think i forgot to undo an E slice at one point, so quite a lot of my centres were bad.
> 
> time was 50:24.00 [22:13]


Decent first attempt.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 22, 2017)

Just did my first 5BLD attempt. Off by 8 wings, 4 T-centers, and 8 X-centers, in 39:52.  

Not sure what exactly went wrong, but I have the video, so I'll watch the footage and find out where I messed up. I got really confused with wing parity at one point and ended up doing the alg like 3 times, thinking I made a mistake in it, and having to go back and undo those mistakes. Something probably went wrong there.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 22, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Just did my first 5BLD attempt. Off by 8 wings, 4 T-centers, and 8 X-centers, in 39:52.
> 
> Not sure what exactly went wrong, but I have the video, so I'll watch the footage and find out where I messed up. I got really confused with wing parity at one point and ended up doing the alg like 3 times, thinking I made a mistake in it, and having to go back and undo those mistakes. Something probably went wrong there.


Are you going to upload it to DGsidequest?


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 22, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Are you going to upload it to DGsidequest?



Mayyyybe. I think I'd rather get a success and upload it to my main channel though. I plan on doing another attempt tomorrow if I have the time.


----------



## sigalig (Mar 23, 2017)

Just DNFed a 4BLD solve by a 2 wing cycle that I overlooked in memo. If I saw it the time probably would have been shorter due to having no wing parity, and I would have had a 4:54 mo3 and 5:15 ao5.

4BLD pb mo3 and ao5 are still 7:01


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Mar 29, 2017)

7th attempt 7BLD, stupid DNF.
DNF(51:03.39[28:40.10])
Only 2 middle edges flipped(I did not notice this flip when memorised)
But I am a bit happy, because I solved all centers and wings correctly. Also memo was slow, because I memorised outer wings wrong two times. anyway its my fastest DNF. I will get a sub-50 or maybe sub-45 min success in next 1-3 attempts.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 9, 2017)

sigh
i recalled a letter pair incorectly on the last solve (i did BH instead of RU). i am very very sad 

Mean of 3: DNF
1. 23.22 B D' L' D L' D2 R' B D' F2 B' D2 L2 F U2 R2 F U2 R2 F 
2. 24.21 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L U2 B2 F2 L' F2 D' R U' L B' L' B D' L2 F' 
3. DNF(17.86) R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D L2 U' R' D' L F' R' F' U' B2 L2 R


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Dnf 5bld in 25:40 yesterday,my success rate is still 2/15 or 20 or something around there... (luckily one of the two was official... hehe)


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 9, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Dnf 5bld in 25:40 yesterday,my success rate is still 2/15 or 20 or something around there... (luckily one of the two was official... hehe)


5bld dnf in 26:16, off by 2 midges, apparently I was supposed to flip midges AFTER parity and not before, rip me


----------



## sigalig (Apr 10, 2017)

Why do I keep failing ao12s ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Would have been 47.32 ao12 coming from a previous PB of 52.05, DNFed the very last solve by 3 edges 

avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. (39.35) U2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B D2 B R' U' F2 D' L B2 U2 R' B R2 
2. 49.78 B2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U2 L D' L2 B L D' R2 B' U2 R' Fw' Uw' 
3. 49.95 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 B' D' L2 B U2 L' R F' L2 Fw Uw2 
4. 47.54 L' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U' L' R2 U L U' F L2 B L2 Rw2 Uw 
5. 48.55 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 F U R' B' F2 L F' U B2 D Rw' 
6. 43.63 B' L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 L2 R' F2 D' L2 B' L' U2 F' D2 B' Fw' Uw2 
7. 42.79 R F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R' F2 D F D' U R' U2 R' Rw' Uw2 
8. 47.96 L2 D2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 R' B2 F' D2 L' R F L U B D' R2 Rw2 Uw2 
9. DNF(57.00) L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 U B' L' B2 U' B2 R2 F' R B2 D' Rw' 
10. 52.85 U2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 F' U' R' D2 L D' U B2 L D2 Rw Uw' 
11. 43.45 B' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 L2 B L2 D F' D2 B2 F R' D2 B2 D 
12. (DNF(46.69)) R2 F R2 D2 B R2 U2 B' U2 B' F' R' D2 B' U2 L B U' L2 F2 R Fw


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 12, 2017)

5BLD DNF 10:01.54 [4:26.61]

Off by a midge cycle I forgot to execute... not my fastest DNF, but it's the fastest that's actually been close to being solved.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 12, 2017)

Keep not quite getting 3BLD successes


----------



## OJ Cubing (Apr 12, 2017)

mBLD 9/10 - off by 1 letter pair :/
Tbf it was the first time I've ever attempted 10, but it's the first time I've had a memo/recall error in 5 weeks, the rest have all been silly execution errors or n/n


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 14, 2017)

I've been doing fast 3bld solves but most of them are dnf:s by stupid excecution errors. I really should start succeeding again.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 15, 2017)

Oops missed a PB mo3 by 2 wings


1. 5:35.70 Bw' Fw D2 Rw2 Lw2 Bw B2 F2 D2 Rw2 Fw' Bw2 F' R F2 D' Bw F' R2 L2 Bw' D' Dw' Lw' D Dw' B2 D2 Dw2 Rw2 L2 F' Bw L' R2 F' Bw Lw2 Uw' Bw2 F2 R2 Bw' B' L' Rw2 R' Fw2 B' Bw F2 Rw' Dw Lw' D2 B2 Uw' R L2 U' 
2. DNF(5:18.58) B2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw' F2 R Uw' Fw' B F D U L2 U Fw2 U Rw Fw B Rw' Fw2 U' D Rw B U R B Bw2 L' R2 Lw' Bw Dw' Uw Lw' D2 L2 R' U' Rw2 Bw' F B U' L' F Fw Dw' D' Rw Uw2 U Rw' Uw2 Fw' U2 L2 B2 
3. 4:53.46 Lw2 Dw' U F U2 L' U Uw R2 Dw B2 L2 Uw Dw Bw Fw Lw2 B2 U R' Fw D2 Rw' D2 U Dw B Fw2 U' Bw' L B2 D2 Bw2 D F' Dw' Lw B2 D B' L' B' Lw Fw2 F2 L2 D Rw' Fw2 Uw' D2 F' Bw' Rw2 Lw U2 F L Dw2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 18, 2017)

aw man, what a pity. I almost got a sub 40 mo3!!

Mean of 3: 40.07
1. 22.71 B R' D F2 B R' U2 L F' D F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' 
2. 23.04 B2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' U B R2 F2 U F' R U' 
3. 1:14.46 L2 F D2 U2 F L2 B2 F' R2 U2 F2 U F' D' B2 R B' L2 R' U' F


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 18, 2017)

dangit. rip again

Mean of 3: DNF 
1. 19.02 D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 B' D' L' F2 R2 B2 U2 B U 
2. DNF(29.46) B' D' F' B2 D2 R L' F D F D2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 
3. 20.91 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D L2 U2 L B2 L2 D' R' D F L R' D


----------



## kake123 (Apr 18, 2017)

Failed filmed MBLD attempt 

25/25 MBLD in 1hr 2min 56.86s or 21/25 MBLD in 1hr (memo ~38-39min) (Memo and review for the first 6 cubes was 5min 20ish seconds)

Could have been sub1hr without 9 major pauses during execution.
Part of it had to do with me being a little nervous when filming a mbld attempt. Memo for some of the cubes didn't stand out very much.

Anyway, it's probably time to attempt more than 25 cubes.



Spoiler: Video


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 20, 2017)

3 corners 
i don't really care anymore, cuz sub 18 will happen eventually 

DNF(17.63) L2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 U' B' L' U R' F2 L' D2 F L2 U


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 23, 2017)

7BLD Attempt 3 - DNF (46:26.54 [20:53.76])

Time was way better than I was expecting since it had been around a month since my last attempt. 

At one point during the solve I tried to do a B' but thought I did a Bw' by accident so I undid the Bw' on the inner layer, looking at the cube it looks like I did an extra slice move, so I probably did just to a B' and undoing it was a mistake. Although a few centres are also unsolved not in that layer, so it probably would've been a DNF anyway.


----------



## Blindsighted (Apr 23, 2017)

Two 4BLD Attempts in a row both off by 3 wings  
The first was 13:xx and second was 11:xx (my fastest attempt ever)
I've only had 2 success ever. Little details are easy to forget if you rush over them.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 24, 2017)

DNF (1:36.92 [42.34]) F L2 U2 B2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 F R2 D' U R2 B' L U' B' D' B' U2 Uw

Missed the flipped red-blue edge
Would have been a pb by 20 seconds
surprising since this wasn't a particularly lucky solve


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 25, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-25
avg of 5: DNF

Time List:
1. 1:41.59 B2 U R' F2 R' F' L U2 F U' F' D2 B' R2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 F' Rw Uw2
2. DNF(1:53.45) B L2 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 F' L2 B L2 D B2 F L2 R' D' U F2 U2 L Fw Uw2
3. 1:54.41 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 U' L2 B2 F' D2 R F L' B' R U' F2 Uw2
4. (1:39.08) F2 D' F2 D U2 B2 L2 D R2 U R2 B' R U2 R B D' F2 R B F' Fw
5. (DNF(1:22.60)) F B2 D L2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' L D B2 D F' U' R B L Fw

Ok so the 1:41 was overall PB, the 1:39 was overall PB and the 1:22 would have made:
Smashed PB single
Thrashed PB mean
Blown my PB ao5

But no, 2 flipped edges.

Edit: the exact same thing happened when I rolled on but faster times!!!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-25
avg of 5: DNF

Time List:
1. 1:54.41 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 R2 U' L2 B2 F' D2 R F L' B' R U' F2 Uw2 
2. 1:39.08 F2 D' F2 D U2 B2 L2 D R2 U R2 B' R U2 R B D' F2 R B F' Fw 
3. DNF(1:22.60) F B2 D L2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' L D B2 D F' U' R B L Fw 
4. (1:35.88) F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 F2 L' U R B' L2 B D U B' R 
5. (DNF(1:37.42)) R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 L' F' L' D R F L' U F2 D' Rw' Uw'


----------



## Riddler97 (Apr 25, 2017)

5BLD DNF (9:39.34 [4:18.15])

3 midges, 5 wings - not that close, but a lot closer then my other sub-10 DNF.

Mistakes were missing a wing 2-cycle as well as executing another wing target incorrectly messing up some others in the process, and incorrectly memorising 'I' as 'S' forgetting about the M2 misalignment on even numbered targets during midges.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 29, 2017)

DNF(15.77) D2 U2 F R2 U2 F D2 B2 U2 B F U' B2 R' D' F D2 U2 R B' U2

off by 2 twisted corners that i didn't solve

if i had remembered to twist them it prob would've been a low 17


----------



## Hazel (Apr 30, 2017)

This would've been a 3BLD single PB (and 4th success) by about 3 minutes if I didn't get a DNF of 7 unsolved pieces...
R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F L2 B' L2 U2 D' L' B' U' L' D2 L' R2 D' F' Fw' Uw2
6:59.74 :/
My memo for edges was ViriZion (the pokemon) WAnts PaC-man's TaC FaG LoLipop, and I've already forgotten the corner memo


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 30, 2017)

28.54 B' U2 F L2 U2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B2 L' U B' R F2 D2 U2 R' D R 

really easy scramble, so rip
could've been 17 i think


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 1, 2017)

DNF(17.29) R2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 F U' L B2 D' R U R2 D U2 F 

off by [R U' R', E]


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 1, 2017)

7/10 multi in comp
nats qualification = failure
one was off by a flipped edge i didn't notice but I messed up the other two pretty badly


Spoiler



I forgot an edge cycle and an edge flip on one and I appear to have messed up a setup move on the other


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 1, 2017)

Bunch of 3bld solves keep being silly dnfs.
Got a 2:02 but I forgot to execute last letter pair corners
2:04 same as first but with edge instead
1:59 forgot parity somehow 
2:08 forgot to undo final setup move


----------



## YouCubing (May 1, 2017)

official 4BLD and 5BLD were very bad yesterday  DNF by a lot on every attempt, but 2 of my 5BLD attempts were faster than any of my attempts at home


----------



## the super cuber (May 5, 2017)

35/41 MBLD in 1:01:15 [35:53]  (34/41 in the hour so 27 points)

Forgot some stuff and couldn't concentrate well


----------



## OJ Cubing (May 7, 2017)

9/11 mBLD in 59:52.262 [45:43] As you can see, I spent too long recapping and had to really rush my execution. Consequently, I wasn't concentrating as I did one of the M slice edges, and I also forgot a letter pair. Since I couldn't recap my last cube an additional time I spent at least 20 seconds trying to figure out my corner memo, and thankfully I did and so was able to finish it with less than 8 seconds to spare!
So overall not too bad, but would have probably been 11/11 if I wasn't rushing to make the hour time limit!!


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 7, 2017)

this definitely could've been a sub 20 mean, but i was super shaky and nervous on the last solve

Mean of 3: DNF 
1. 19.50 R U R F2 D2 B D2 L F' U2 L F2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 R B2 
2. 20.69 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 L' D2 R B' R2 U2 R' F' R D' L U' L2 U 
3. DNF(23.36) B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U R' B L' B U B F R' D2 U2


----------



## T1_M0 (May 10, 2017)

Omg I just got a 3bld DNF streak of 11. What was that? I'm not improving very much now


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 10, 2017)

I hit bld DNF streaks all day every day. For every success I get I get like 20 DNFs


----------



## sigalig (May 17, 2017)

Ugh, if anything I've ever done belonged in the blind fail thread it's this:

24/27 multibld in 55:29.45[38:09.22]. Good memo time, really good exec time. The reason I call this a fail is because of how ridiculously dumb the DNFs were.

1 DNF: twisted a corner THE WRONG WAY -_-
1 DNF: shot to the wrong side of an edge, resulting in two flipped edges. Even had the memo correct, just executed to the wrong side of the piece. No idea why my brain decides to do things this dumb.
1 DNF: my finger slipped on a D' on a corner comm, and I wasn't sure if I did the D' or not. So I did it, and turns out I had already done the D' 

All the memo was perfect. DNFs purely due to completely stupid exec brainfarts. Coulda been 27/27 in a faster time than my PB, 25/25 in 56:22.


----------



## mark49152 (May 17, 2017)

@sigalig, that's the joy of blind...


----------



## Riddler97 (May 18, 2017)

Still can't sub-10 5BLD

DNF(9:27.44 [4:10.95]) - Off by 2 wings this time


----------



## mark49152 (May 19, 2017)

Riddler97 said:


> Still can't sub-10 5BLD


You are doing great. IMHO the hard part is getting it all done within the time. Accuracy will come with practice.


----------



## sigalig (May 20, 2017)

Decided to try 2x2-5x5 blind relay for the first time. Took it really slow and still managed to DNF 5x5 by 3 +centers and a few midges because silly me forgot to do an M2 move -_-
Time was 27:20[17:18]


----------



## kake123 (May 20, 2017)

Rip MBLD

23/26 MBLD in 58min 17.88s, off by a flipped edge and a few edge targets (which I missed in execution but not memo?)


----------



## Keroma12 (May 20, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Decided to try 2x2-5x5 blind relay for the first time. Took it really slow and still managed to DNF 5x5 by 3 +centers and a few midges because silly me forgot to do an M2 move -_-
> Time was 27:20[17:18]



I was about going to try this sometime this week, independent of seeing your post.
DNF(33:20.97[21:36/11:44]) (weekly competition 2-5 relay scrambles)
3 x-centers on 5x5, execution mistake which I partially realized at the time, but wasn't sure.
Forgot to delete videos from my phone, so ran out of room to record the ending anyway.


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 21, 2017)

DNF(16.41) R2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 D' R' B' U2 R D B L2 B' U' B2 

off by 3 edges

could've been a 17 on cam with good lighting


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 23, 2017)

(Was going to be a) 14 second PB DNF. 1:20 with a bunch of twisted stuff


----------



## fp4316 (May 26, 2017)

16.65 DNF by 1 move


----------



## sigalig (May 26, 2017)

Fastest attempt by like 45 seconds. Overlooked a 2 comm cycle break, so I dnfed by 3 wings


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 26, 2017)

DNF(1:37.57) F2 L' D B2 U L F' B' R L2 F B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 Uw'
I memo'd parity but for some reason forgot to do parity :l So many sub 2 DNF's but my frikin pb is a 2:32
I believe this is my 2nd fastest bld DNF so far with the first being like a 1:32.xx


----------



## Hari (May 26, 2017)

5BLD fail by 2 +centers swapped. Would have been PB and that exec was near flawless after a slow start
7:20.99[3:59.09] Bw Dw' B2 Rw2 Uw' F' Lw' B Rw D2 L2 Dw' Lw L' B2 L R' U2 Dw L2 Fw' Uw2 R Rw B' Uw U2 R' D' Lw Rw' B2 Rw2 Lw Uw Lw' B' Bw' Dw L Dw Rw' L2 Uw Bw' Lw2 Rw Fw Bw U' Fw2 Dw2 Bw' U' Fw' Dw2 D2 F Rw' F


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 26, 2017)

Failed easy 3bld scramble: F' U2 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 U R2 D L R U R' B2 L2 B D' Rw2
Got 26.61, off by 3 corners(I executed wrong corner commutator).


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 28, 2017)

Did my first 4BLD attempt last night. You notice I said 'attempt'.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (May 30, 2017)

13:49.44 Megaminx Blindfolded.

DNF because I messed up the edge flip alg.


----------



## Jacck (May 30, 2017)

Great anyway!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 30, 2017)

fp4316 said:


> 16.65 DNF by 1 move


That was beautiful! I love watching you blindsolve


----------



## sigalig (May 30, 2017)

Just DNFed the last solve of a would-be 4:37.97 4BLD average of 12 
Off by a separate 3 wing cycle that I overlooked. Honestly not sure if I'll ever go for an ao12 again lol, that feels so bad.



Spoiler: 4bld ao12 times and scrambles



avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 3:48.86 F R2 U2 Uw D L U' L2 Uw' Rw F2 L' F2 L Fw' D' L2 Rw Uw' R2 B' R B' D2 B F2 U Uw B L' R Fw L' Uw L' B2 Uw Fw Rw2 F2 
2. 4:37.12 L2 Rw' D2 L R2 D2 L2 R Fw Uw' Fw Rw2 D' B2 F' Uw' L Rw R F2 Uw2 R2 L F2 Uw B Rw' F R' L F2 Uw2 F Rw2 U' D' L Rw' F Uw2 
3. 4:38.13 R2 B2 L R' Uw2 F' L' D L U F2 Rw2 R2 L' B' Fw2 Rw R' L2 F D L Fw2 L2 Uw2 R Fw' Uw' B2 Fw L2 R D2 F' U R' L B' L2 Rw 
4. 4:18.70 F B2 Uw2 U2 F2 B' L R' U2 D' Fw2 Uw' U L' Uw' Fw B D2 U' Rw Fw2 B2 U L2 Fw2 Rw' R L' U2 Rw2 D' R B Rw2 U2 F Fw B' D' U 
5. 4:13.53 D2 Rw' D' Fw2 L R B' D' U Uw' R' Uw2 Rw F' Fw2 L2 B2 Rw D2 Uw F2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 Rw' B' Fw' Rw2 L' Uw U L' Rw' D2 Fw' F B R B' L2 
6. 4:39.21 R2 Uw D2 L B' R D2 Fw' B' L2 Uw D2 R Fw2 F2 Uw2 D2 Rw' F2 B Rw2 U' R U F Rw2 B' L' R' U Fw2 U' B Rw U' R' F D2 Rw B2 
7. (3:36.89) D' L Rw' U2 B' L' B2 F' R' Uw' Rw' L U' Uw Fw2 U R U' Fw' D' F' Uw2 F2 Fw' Uw2 F Uw B' U Rw R B2 L2 F Rw2 F R L F' B2 
8. DNF(5:02.52) B2 L Rw F U' Fw' R Uw2 Rw2 F R2 B2 Uw F D2 F Uw' Rw F2 U Rw2 Uw Rw2 Fw F2 L2 R Rw Uw2 D F Uw D' L2 R' D Fw2 F' L Rw2 
9. 3:55.57 U2 R' Uw' B F Uw2 L2 Fw' Uw L' Uw2 U2 L2 U Rw2 U2 B' Fw2 F R Fw2 L2 F D2 B F' D' Uw2 F2 D2 F2 B' R' B' L Uw D Fw' U' L 
10. 5:29.91 Fw U' Fw' F' B Uw U2 L' U2 F' D Rw2 U Uw B' R D U2 L Fw2 Uw2 U' D' L U2 Fw Rw' L Fw B Rw Uw' R Rw2 U' Uw R2 L' Rw Uw 
11. 5:21.66 U L B2 L F L2 F R2 B L2 R Rw' D' L U' F' B2 Fw Rw Fw' D' L' R' Rw2 U Rw' Uw' U2 R' Fw' D2 R U R2 D' B' L2 R' B2 R 
12. (DNF(5:16.99)[3 wings (((((((((]) D' F' Rw' U2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' L' U2 R' L2 Uw F' U Fw' F' Uw B' Uw2 F2 Fw Rw2 Fw L' Uw' U D B' U' Fw' L2 R' F2 Rw2 D2 B2 Rw' L2


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 31, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Just DNFed the last solve of a would-be 4:37.97 4BLD average of 12
> Off by a separate 3 wing cycle that I overlooked. Honestly not sure if I'll ever go for an ao12 again lol, that feels so bad.


Dang, unfortunate.
By "go for" an ao12 do you mean doing it in one sitting, or going on the safe side? Because I would count an ao12 across multiple days.


----------



## sigalig (May 31, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> Dang, unfortunate.
> By "go for" an ao12 do you mean doing it in one sitting, or going on the safe side? Because I would count an ao12 across multiple days.



I mean going on the safe side. Typically I go as fast as I can whenever I do 4bld because I mainly only care about singles, but most of those solves I reviewed a lot and checked memo multiple times. Though this all was basically in one sitting lol.


----------



## porkynator (May 31, 2017)

DNF(19.50) B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L B2 R U' R' B' D' L B' L2 B' F' Rw Uw'


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 1, 2017)

14:06.83 Megaminx BLD

Added an extra R about 30 seconds from the end.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 1, 2017)

The most painful 3BLD fail ever.
1. 25.60 //PB by 1.17 seconds!
2. 33.40
3. DNF(27.44)
28.82 mo3 fail. At the 3rd DNF only 2 corners were twisted clockwise. And I rewatched it, I did 2 corner twists in one solve. 
I will never use Aolong for BLD again.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jun 1, 2017)

Still trying for my first success in 3BLD. I did five attempts yesterday, three of which were off be either a 3-cycle of edges of two flipped edges, and one was off by two flipped corners.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 2, 2017)

Missed a 2:53 ao12 by 1 move 



Spoiler



avg of 12: DNF

Time List:
1. 3:11.84 F2 U' R' Rw B L D R L2 D2 R2 B' R2 Fw' F' B Rw B2 F L2 F2 B' D' Fw' L' Uw R2 F2 Uw Fw' Uw' L Fw' L B' L2 U B2 U' Fw' 
2. (2:21.57) Fw U R2 Fw' Uw U B' F' L D Fw' Uw R Rw U2 Uw2 L Rw' B2 R' Uw2 D R Uw' D L2 U F R U' Fw D2 Uw Rw2 F' R D Rw' B2 Rw' 
3. 2:34.89 L' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' B' Uw' Fw' L2 Rw2 U2 L2 D U' Uw B' R B' Fw D U Fw2 R' L' B Rw2 B Uw2 R' D' R L B D2 Rw Fw2 F' U' B' Rw2 L' 
4. 2:37.50 D2 Rw' R D B Uw B' U L' Rw B U' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' U2 B' Rw' Fw' Rw2 D2 F2 B' D F' Uw Fw B2 Uw' R Uw2 B' F' L2 U' F2 Uw' R Rw D' 
5. DNF(3:09.91) Rw' L Uw B' L D2 B2 Rw' L' U' Uw2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw R Rw2 Fw2 Uw B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R' L Fw' Rw2 L D' F2 L2 R' D2 L2 R Uw R' Uw Fw2 U 
6. 2:45.47 Uw Fw2 Rw' Fw' U2 L R' B' R2 D' Rw' R' Uw2 L2 R2 B2 Uw2 B F Fw' D2 R2 Rw B F2 L2 Rw' B' Rw' U Fw' R2 F' Fw R' Rw Fw D L D 
7. 2:48.60 U' D2 L U R L' Fw2 F U Uw D' L2 U' Rw D' U' Rw' Fw Rw' Uw L U Rw2 L' U2 Fw2 L Fw2 R' Fw2 U' Fw' R' D2 F Rw2 F' D' F L' 
8. 2:37.11 D2 U' B L' R' B' Uw' R' Rw2 U2 Fw2 R D2 L F' Rw R' B2 Fw2 Rw B' F L' U' Rw' Uw2 U' F2 B R2 Uw B' Rw U' R Fw' Uw U Rw' B 
9. 2:45.15 R' D Uw2 Fw U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw D B' L2 Rw2 D' Uw R' U2 D' Rw2 D2 Fw2 U' F2 Fw D' Rw D2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw Rw' R' D' U' L2 D Fw R Uw' D 
10. 3:47.11 F' D' B Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw F' L2 B D' Fw' F' Rw2 L F2 R2 D F' Rw' R L2 Fw' Rw2 Uw U2 D' Fw' U' F Rw R D2 F U' R2 L D2 L D2 
11. (DNF(2:42.51)) B' Rw D U2 F2 R Uw D' L' Uw L' Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw2 R Fw L' D2 F2 Rw2 U' Rw L2 R Fw L F2 R Fw2 Uw Rw2 L' U Rw Fw2 D F2 B Fw2 
12. 3:00.28 Rw2 R Fw D Uw U R Rw2 D' L Rw B' R Rw' U' F' R2 F' B Fw R2 Fw2 D U2 Uw' L2 F' B L' Fw D' L Fw' Rw' Fw' F' Rw F U2 Fw


----------



## sigalig (Jun 5, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> Missed a 2:53 ao12 by 1 move
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol this is too similar to what happened to me last week. my condolences


----------



## sigalig (Jun 5, 2017)

27/33 multiblind in 1:00:54.14[40:03.71]. Fastest memo so far on 33 cubes.

The fail: literally every DNF was a trivial execution mistake.
-forgot to fix parity
-missed a finger flick on a U2'
-missed the U' in the alg [r U r', S']
-forgot to undo the setup move in [R : [r U' r', E]]
-did a U' at the end of the alg [R : [U' M2 U, R]] because it's a stupid M2 setup reflex
-forgot to undo the setup move in [z' D' : [R' D' R, U]]


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 5, 2017)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> Still trying for my first success in 3BLD. I did five attempts yesterday, three of which were off be either a 3-cycle of edges of two flipped edges, and one was off by *two flipped corners.*



; )


----------



## kake123 (Jun 5, 2017)

First 27 cube multi: 1hr 8min (40min memo) with pauses because I started to forgetting stuff, dnf a number of cubes

2nd 27 cube multi (about 1hr 40min later): 26/27 in 1hr 1min 33.06s (41min memo) (really fast execution speed for me)

Weird stuff


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jun 5, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> ; )


Two flipped corners = two twisted corners


----------



## Cale S (Jun 9, 2017)

13:18.04 6BLD DNF by 3 centers


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 9, 2017)

5BLD 5:45 DNF by 3 wings - I executed inverse of the 3 cycle that I had to execute. z U R U' r' U R' U' r z' instead of z r' U R U' r U' R' U' z'


----------



## sigalig (Jun 11, 2017)

Second attempt at 6BLD: 33:05.26[20:25.42] DNFed by 26 obliques.

Sucks wasting this much time...but I'm pretty sure that when I get a success it'll be sub-30 minutes at the most, since my second attempt was 12 minutes faster than my first 

Pretty sure my obliques were basically scrambled most likely because I did a left oblique comm when I was supposed to do a right oblique comm. Obliques really mess with my spatial reasoning skills...


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 11, 2017)

I decided to try 6BLD too and got DNF 22:12.99[11:18.36]
It was off by 3 outer x-centers. I memorize them last with sentences before corners, so it should be the easiest thing after corners. That's why I am very angry, everything hard solved, but ez x-centers are not.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 12, 2017)

14:15.70 6BLD DNF by 3 corners


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 12, 2017)

Cale S said:


> 14:15.70 6BLD DNF by 3 corners


Corners not even edges or obliques ouch


----------



## Cale S (Jun 12, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Corners not even edges or obliques ouch



I execute corners first but I had parity, and when I did the last target at the end I did C instead of P because my previous attempt had C as the last target (but I popped the cube a few comms in...)


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 12, 2017)

Cale S said:


> I execute corners first but I had parity, and when I did the last target at the end I did C instead of P because my previous attempt had C as the last target (but I popped the cube a few comms in...)


----------



## Cale S (Jun 12, 2017)

6BLD DNF by 3 obliques

edit: 4th attempt today, off by one move somewhere 

I'll just try for a 7BLD pb tomorrow


----------



## sigalig (Jun 12, 2017)

6BLD really sucks.............I want a success so bad lol this is frustrating.

29:13.31[16:21.85] DNFed by 2 outer x-centers. The first time I get obliques completely right, and the first time I *didn't* get outer x-centers completely right lol. I traced to the correct outer x-center in memo but I memo'd the wrong letter -_-


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 12, 2017)

sigalig said:


> DNFed by 2 outer x-centers





Cale S said:


> DNF by 3 obliques



LOL you guys....


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 12, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> It was off by 3 outer x-centers.





Cale S said:


> 14:15.70 6BLD DNF by 3 corners





sigalig said:


> 6BLD really sucks.............



Race for 6BLD success?


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 12, 2017)

I am sad... I did super ultra safe MBLD 24 cubes attempt, and got 22/24 56:36.59[37:16.40]
Why am I sad?
DNFs:
1.Forgot to execute corners(I remembered them, but forgot to execute). And I realised that 3 seconds after I put that cube on the table. I picked the cube and executed them, but in wrong orientation(because I picked cube wrongly).
2.Did parity alg, but that cube hadn't parity. lmao.
I am crying. I almost NEVER have execution mistakes. And now I had two absolutely stupid errors.
I need more cubes. 24 is all that I have, and I do them sub-hour completely safely, MBLD gets boring for me .


----------



## sigalig (Jun 12, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> Race for 6BLD success?



I just got it


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 12, 2017)

10:02.34 Megaminx Blind DNF by two flipped corners.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 13, 2017)

Just tried my first 7BLD -- catastrophic DNF lol. I have four centers off...never a good sign. There were a couple times in there during some center comms where I wasn't sure if I sliced the correct layer or not, I'm guessing that's what caused the snowball effect. I have about half of the obliques, outer x-centers and wings solved but that's it.

EDIT: Oh yeah and the time was 47:09.82[26:13.19]. Feels really slow, memo could have been a lot better. I think it'll definitely be sub-40 when I get my first success.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 13, 2017)

DNF(1:15.71) D B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L R2 U2 L' U2 F' R' B2 L2 U' B' F' L2 D2 Fw'

Off by 2 flipped edges I didn't see in memo cos I was rushing when I saw all the solved stuff


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 13, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> DNF(1:15.71) D B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L R2 U2 L' U2 F' R' B2 L2 U' B' F' L2 D2 Fw'
> 
> Off by 2 flipped edges I didn't see in memo cos I was rushing when I saw all the solved stuff


There are no flipped edges. Probably you did wrong alg somewhere.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 13, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> There are no flipped edges. Probably you did wrong alg somewhere.


Ooh yeah I probably did, whoops.
My accuracy has been really low lately, I just really check what I do wrong each solve :/


----------



## sigalig (Jun 13, 2017)

8:23.84[4:15.75] 5BLD DNF by 2 x-centers and two flipped midges. Would have been PB by almost exactly one minute


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 14, 2017)

7BLD DNF 37:18.01 by 3 obliques ouch


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 14, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-14
single: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(1:53.37) U' F2 U2 L' R2 D2 L2 R' F2 R' U2 F' U' R B' D2 B2 L' B L2 Rw' Uw

Forgot to flip DF and DB  would have been PB and first sub 2.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 14, 2017)

DNF(16.87) F B2 L2 F B' L2 D L' U2 R2 F R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 U' Fw Uw2
very easy scramble if you want to try


Spoiler: DNF by...



...2 edges


----------



## sigalig (Jun 15, 2017)

How to fail a mo3:

mean of 3: 36.43

Time List:
1. 26.90[10/6] B R2 U D2 R' B L' B D' L' F2 U R2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 Rw' Uw' 
2. 47.65 L2 D2 F2 R' U R2 L2 B R' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 L F2 R' D Fw' 
3. 34.74 D2 L R D2 U2 R D2 R B2 D2 U2 F' U2 R D B L2 F D' F R

PB is still 35.08 :/


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 15, 2017)

This should've been ~2:25 mo3. I paused for 25 seconds on the 3rd one trying to recall a letter pair that didn't exist (I had 1 center comm left but I thought I had 2)

mean of 3: 2:32.17

Time List:
1. 2:13.96 B2 U2 F L2 F R Uw2 L2 Fw' Rw D' Uw' F2 Fw' Rw' L2 U D2 Rw2 U Fw2 Rw2 U' Rw L' B Uw L' B2 Fw U' R' Rw Uw Rw' B D Rw' B' R' 
2. 2:37.68 B F2 U' Rw L' B2 Fw2 L2 D L2 Uw B2 Fw D' Uw' Rw Fw B2 U' R2 L' U2 F2 L2 Uw' D' F2 U2 Fw B' L B2 Fw2 D' Uw' L D' U' Rw2 D' 
3. 2:44.85 R Rw Uw2 B' Fw R Uw' Rw Fw' B' U2 Rw Fw' D2 F' Rw2 F' R2 Rw' Uw D2 U2 L2 R' U2 F2 L' R2 D' L2 Rw' Fw' D L2 B' Rw' L F Rw2 Fw2


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 15, 2017)

Did a little 3BLD, this seems to be how practice is going for me, which is bad.

41.31[23.35], DNF(1:17.13)[22.53], 1:16.40[40.53], DNF(1:47.74)[53.74], DNF(1:02.03)[27.56], 1:11.54[30.04], DNF(56.25)[22.21], DNF(1:02.61)[32.77], DNF(1:10.98)[35.64]


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 15, 2017)

porkynator said:


> DNF(16.87) F B2 L2 F B' L2 D L' U2 R2 F R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 B R2 U' Fw Uw2
> very easy scramble if you want to try
> 
> 
> ...


That's the 2nd easy scramble that I've completely messed up today. The first had a 1x2x3 block solved.

Edit: make that 3. Just tried @FastCubeMaster 's scramble above and it ended up more scrambled than when I started. Quick for me though


----------



## Cale S (Jun 17, 2017)

4:11.24 [1:38] 5BLD DNF by 3 xcenters


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 17, 2017)

First multi at 13 cubes --> total mess

Okay, I forgot that my Sulong's edge pieces are broken, and of course they fell apart while solving. I kinda lost all my concentration, and in TWO cubes I did parity alg twice, so in the end again even though I had done it in the middle. Two more cubes I did other mistakes. 8/13 in 55 minutes


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 17, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> First multi at 13 cubes --> total mess ... 8/13 in 55 minutes


Good time though.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 17, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Good time though.


Yeah, I haven't really got into over an hour attempts, that could be good practice though. When I get my new cubes, I think I'll start trying >15 cubes or so and see how much time it takes.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 17, 2017)

14:30.52 [6:17.83] 5BLD DNF 

off by 1 missed slice move during wings 

I can't explain how this happened the scramble wasn't that good somehow, but I just almost pb'ed by over a minute. Maybe I should start actually practicing 5BLD.

The scramble was from the weekly comp



Spoiler: Scramble



Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw' Lw' Fw U' Lw' Rw D L' Lw2 Rw' R Fw2 R B U2 Rw' D' U2 Bw' F2 Lw Fw' D2 Lw B2 D2 Dw U2 L' Fw2 U L' Rw' Fw U' Rw' Dw' Rw2 Uw' B' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 R' Fw Lw Fw2 L Dw' Uw2 L' U B Dw2 F D2 F


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 19, 2017)

Screwed up a 3BLD by completely forgetting to execute corners. Idiot.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 21, 2017)

DNF by 1 wrong move. 6'/11/24 = very easy

1:51.52 U2 B L' Fw U' Uw' Fw' D' F2 Fw2 Uw R Uw' U2 R2 U' D2 Rw U Rw' L2 B' Uw2 D' Fw' L' R' F R2 U' L' Uw' U2 L2 R Rw2 F' Rw B U


----------



## Riddler97 (Jun 21, 2017)

6BLD DNF - 23:52.27 [10:53.12]

By two inner x-centres.


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 22, 2017)

Tried some 3bld again today, all 3 dnfs and the fastest one was a 2:51. Apparently BLD skill atrophies more than regular speedsolving. I've got a long way to go if I want to get back to where I was.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 22, 2017)

Recalled last edge pair on a 3BLD solve as BA not VA. Cost me a 1:36.08 Mo3 which would have been a PB by over 16s! The downside of audio.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 22, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Recalled last edge pair on a 3BLD solve as BA not VA. Cost me a 1:36.08 Mo3 which would have been a PB by over 16s! The downside of audio.


I usually don't mix pairs up with audio but sometimes audio can screw you up


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 22, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I usually don't mix pairs up with audio but sometimes audio can screw you up


I tend to be more careful on similar sounding letters but that's not one that I'd usually get wrong. The solve before that was a PB single so I'm still happy.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2017)

26:40 5bld dnf by 3 midges

I just cant get a 3rd success it seems


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 22, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I tend to be more careful on similar sounding letters but that's not one that I'd usually get wrong. The solve before that was a PB single so I'm still happy.


Instead of using audio I use a nonsense string of short, simple words. I find that it's faster than creating an image, but more consistent than straight up audio.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 22, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> Instead of using audio I use a nonsense string of short, simple words. I find that it's faster than creating an image, but more consistent than straight up audio.


That's pretty much what I do but I don't always use set words. Think I'll use BRA instead of BAA to avoid this problem.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 22, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> Instead of using audio I use a nonsense string of short, simple words. I find that it's faster than creating an image, but more consistent than straight up audio.


I do it by quadruplets(idk) 
Example 
TiSJaiL DIAB RaPXR X


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 22, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I do it by quadruplets(idk)
> Example
> TiSJaiL DIAB RaPXR X


the way I do it has a bit more structure to it For your example I would use
TesS JaiL DIana ABby RaP XRay X


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 22, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> the way I do it has a bit more structure to it For your example I would use
> TesS JaiL DIana ABby RaP XRay X


I switch out some tricky ones so X is SH for me. So:
ToSs Jel DIe AB RiP SHaRe Xmen 
Single letters are superheroes to help me remember parity. Recently I've been switching BU with LU in edge memo so I don't need a parity alg so I don't really need my heroes unless those pieces are already solved.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 24, 2017)

5BLD - 4:17.20[1:35.16] off by 4 x and 2 +, not sure what happened there.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 26, 2017)

23:18 5bld dnf by some slice move somewhere

Still no 3rd success


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 26, 2017)

Several fails
1. 4bld dnf 1. Somehow managed to completely screw up 13 centers :l also didn't memo the last cycle of wings
2. 4bld dnf 2. Even worse than 4bld dnf 1. Basically stared at a cube for a while then mixed it up with a blindfold on.
3. mbld dnf 1/4. Didn't memo 1 edge letter pair on a cube, on another didn't fix twisted corners and last forgot last corner letter pair 
4. mbld dnf 1/5. Basically the same as mbld dnf 1/4 except 1 cube is only halfway solved


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 26, 2017)

23:55 5bld dnf by a U2 somewhere

Still no 3rd success


----------



## Cale S (Jun 27, 2017)

4:35.69 [1:45] 5BLD DNF by 3 wings

would have made a 4:47 mean of 3...

scramble had wing and corner-midge parity too


----------



## sigalig (Jun 27, 2017)

Some really sad stuff happened at 6.25 this weekend....

DNFed a would-be overall 4bld PB, 3:23 by a separate two wing cycle. Would have been 20WR and 4NAR 


Spoiler: 3:23 4bld dnf by 2 wings











Also DNFed an 8:52 5bld single by 2 +centers. At least I got a success after that so I'm not as sad about this

Also completely blew it on all of my multibld attempts, which is the event I care most about ughhhhh. 19/29, 18/29, then 22/29. I really don't get what happened here. My accuracy is never, literally never close to being this bad at home. I'm not sure I've actually ever DNFed these percentages of cubes before since I got into multibld (maybe the 7/29 percentage, but definitely not 10/29 or 11/29)
29 cubes feels relaxed since I've been trying 33 for a while (with a few sub-hour attempts on 33), so I really dont get what the problem here was. I'm gonna spend the next couple of weeks trying to figure this out.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 28, 2017)

ughhh
off by 2 midges that i missed during memo
also had a 30 second pause during corners

DNF(10:01.07) f' U F' r d D2 L' b' F D' f2 u' L2 l d' B' U L' F L F L2 D B R U u2 l' f' b' d2 l' u B' d' L2 u l U2 D f r2 F d f u2 r d' f' u' b2 L R' f' b2 R2 B u R' f2


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 28, 2017)

Blind drives me insane. Didn't get to try a solve until late evening but got PB2 first go (8/12 and I even used a few comms). 2nd solve took more than double the time followed by so many DNFs that I'm going to bed early.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 30, 2017)

21:26 5bld dnf by something idk

Still no 3rd success


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 1, 2017)

2-7 bld relay DNF by 2 *corners *at 6x6
2-5 and 7x7 were solved. Only 2 pieces, f**k.
I didn't do the corner parity alg, because I execute corners first and it is easy to forget about parity. Usually I use Oliver's tip: cross legs if I have parity, but this time I didn't do it for some reason.
The time was 1:39:04.50[1:02.57.08]


Spoiler: Video


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 2, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> 2-7 bld relay DNF by 2 *corners *at 6x6
> 2-5 and 7x7 were solved. Only 2 pieces, f**k.
> I didn't do the corner parity alg, because I execute corners first and it is easy to forget about parity. Usually I use Oliver's tip: cross legs if I have parity, but this time I didn't do it for some reason.
> The time was 1:39:04.50[1:02.57.08]
> ...


Damn, that's one of the most brutal DNFs you can get 

Good attempt though!


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jul 2, 2017)

Very silly one - 10/11 mBLD simply didn't execute corners of my first cube at all! Just solved edges and went "well that's solved" and moved on


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 3, 2017)

2/6 MBLD (in 38min)

I think I made every damn possible mistake I could make.
From what I remember, these were the mistakes:
-Not seeing flipped edge
-executing incorrectly, probably not correct order
-Mistaking a twisted corner for being a regular letter (memorisation mistake)
-incorrectly memorising or recalling audio memo on 3BLD cube.

3 of the DNFs were only 2-3 pieces off, except the execution mistake which was pretty far off.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 3, 2017)

first 5BLD attempt in a week:
4:19.30 [1:45] off by 1 move in execution

last corner comm took like 10 seconds too


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 4, 2017)

Crap

#2 attempt at 4BLD, super duper safe attempt (30:00) aaaand DNF by 2 wings and 2 twisted corners :/
Ouch
I hope to get it on attempt number 3 

D B U' D2 Rw2 F Fw' Rw' B2 Rw' L F2 Rw Uw2 B U F2 R' Uw2 U D' R' B L' R2 D Fw' F Uw U' R' B2 Uw2 F Uw2 L2 Fw2 L D R2

E: Mistakes were not memoing correct pieces cos the no centres thing put me off


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 6, 2017)

Note to self. Try to stop being an idiot sometime before the WCs.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 10, 2017)

7:19[3:42] 5bld dnf, definitely because I did something stupid during wing exec ((((((((((

PB is stil 8:02 ugh


----------



## oneshot (Jul 14, 2017)

BLD failure? All my attempts lately...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 14, 2017)

4bld. Still don't have a success. One dab = 1 4bld success...
pls dab


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 15, 2017)

38:43.48 5BLD dnf
First attempt at 5bld.
Centers were correct and midges except too but I messed up 1/2 of wings and all my corners but 1. I think I messed up a setup move during wings


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 15, 2017)

off by 2 xcenters are u kidding me

DNF(7:52.30) u' r' u r d r2 d D' b2 r' l' U2 R2 U2 R2 r2 d u' F' B' r2 u2 R2 f' L B R B' L2 b2 f d2 l' f' b u2 d' b2 R' u' f' l' F B2 r' D2 b' l U' F2 r U2 u2 B2 f' d2 f u2 F2 L2


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 15, 2017)

4bld dnf. Didn't check with the 23 - solved pieces + cycle breaks thing to see if I finished centers  hopefully I will be able to work on 4bld more to get a decent success at NW champs


----------



## Hari (Jul 17, 2017)

DNF(2:24.02), DNF(2:33.16), 2:26.62. First 2 were off by 2 swapped X centers both times. Could have been 2:27.93 mo3


----------



## kake123 (Jul 17, 2017)

Rip 4BLD 4:05.656 DNF 

DNF(4:05.656)
17/07/2017 16:35:01
R2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F L2 B' D2 U2 B' D B U B L F' R D2 B2 D' Uw2 Fw2 L F' Uw2 B' L' B Rw2 D2 L' Fw2 R2 Uw' B2 U R B' Rw' U' Fw Uw2 D Fw' B2 D2 x2 y2


----------



## Hari (Jul 18, 2017)

Missed out on 33.6 ao12
Session average: DNF
1. 26.56 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 B' D' R D' B2 D2 L' D' U2 
2. 25.71 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D U2 B2 L2 R D' R2 D' L' U B' U2 F' R2 
3. 27.38 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 R U' L B' U R2 F 
4. 34.32 F R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' B D B U' L' R' D R2 F' 
5. 39.17 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 R2 B' U2 R U' L' B D U' L' D' 
6. 33.17 L D B L2 U' L2 U2 F L U2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 
7. (25.21) B2 U R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 F' U R B' L2 F' U2 L U2 
8. DNF(35.58) F2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' L' B L2 U2 L F L D' U' F' 
9. 42.05 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 B' R2 B2 L D' R U' B2 D2 L2 D2 L B 
10. 37.32 B' U B U' L' D2 R' D' F' D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 
11. (DNF(31.80)) R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D' L2 D B' D2 L2 F' D2 U' R' F L' R 
12. 38.52 D2 F U2 B F2 R2 F' D2 F U2 F2 L' B2 R D B2 R2 D B F' D


----------



## Cale S (Jul 18, 2017)

right after a 4:25 DNF by 3 centers I got a 4:19 5BLD DNF, seems like a single move wrong because corners are off by a 4-cycle


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 19, 2017)

DNF(6:08.90)

5bld

my pb is still barely sub 10 lmao


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 19, 2017)

3 x centers

DNF (6:49.94) D' b r B2 U b' l R f' L2 u D2 B2 u' l f R' L2 F R2 u2 b' r U2 L d' R' D l2 U D' b' d2 u' L2 F' U2 r' R L F2 B u L' b2 B l2 u2 D r D2 L' F l2 R D' r2 R' b' U'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 19, 2017)

off by 2 tcenters
7:16.16 b' f2 l' f d' U r2 L f' l' b2 u U l2 u R2 d2 l f2 B2 R f' l U' l b f2 B' R2 l2 U' D f2 B' d2 D' l' L r R' B r' B' D' U' b U D2 u' B2 l B' b' l D' L' D2 d' F2 d2

thought it was solved at first, since only the red and orange centers were switched

edit: 
7:04.74 f' U' L U' L D' R' F2 r2 u U l d U' u' b' B2 d' l' u F2 u' D2 b2 F L' r2 d f2 r2 d2 u' F r' L f2 r' F b2 U' u R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 R D' l D F2 u' d2 B' U2 D' F U' L 

off by 2 centers and a 3cycle of wings


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 19, 2017)

7BLD DNF
1:06:58 [31:45/35:12]
first attempt, for the weekly comp, super safe of course
memo was perfect
recalled a wing letter incorrectly; 3 wings
3 obliques, not sure why
successfully used that wing parity alg though


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 20, 2017)

18.99 R B2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 L2 B2 L2 R' D' R' F' R D' B' D' F' L2 R' 
2 flipped edges


----------



## Cale S (Jul 20, 2017)

did a 5BLD attempt on the Qizheng and it was 4:23 [1:37] off by 2 4-cycles of wings, a 4-cycle of corners and midges, and 2 +centers, so probably 1 move or possibly 1 move + messed up +centers


----------



## sigalig (Jul 20, 2017)

6:55[3:15] 5bld dnf by 2 xcenters 
I think i did the wrong comm at one point, shot to a different piece on the U layer than I was supposed to and it caused this. Gonna keep rushing memo and trying to get that first sub-7 success


----------



## sigalig (Jul 20, 2017)

Racing Kevin to get our first 7bld successes. I think this is my 5th attempt, and probably the worst one so far :/
41:22[23:41] and its basically like the centers are 60% solved, along with a handful of wings. I solve inner x centers first, then inner + centers, and I looked at the video and there's no point where those are all solved so I'm guessing I made an execution error somewhere during those and it threw everything off.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 20, 2017)

Agghhhshskdofnbd

7bld off by 5 corners, 3 midges, 6 outer wings, and 6 inner wings. First time having centers completely solved, so its super frustrating to have dnfed because of the "easy pieces". Fastest attempt by a good deal too, completely due to a fast execution. I did a sighted 7bld solve with 3 style just before this and I think that helped a ton.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 21, 2017)

ez scramble, what a shame

DNF(5:37.85) r d2 L2 r R' F2 f r2 u b2 u2 f2 l2 B D R2 D' d2 B' r2 u' l' b R l2 b2 l' d2 B' b' F D' R' U d2 D' f2 R f2 u2 R2 D L l' U' R f' U2 L u' F' B' R f U l2 R' u2 D L


----------



## sigalig (Jul 24, 2017)

7th 7bld attempt, 42:02[23:05] and off by 5 inner x-centers. Very, very annoying :/
I guess I kind of rushed inner x-centers cus i memo them last and execute them first, so ill try to avoid rushing them next time. Not sure what I messed up, but most likely switched two letter pairs.

A funny thing that happened though, i memo left obliques then right obliques, and execute the other way around, and when i was executing right obliques i did the first 8 letters that were meant for left obliques, realized it AFTER FINISHING RIGHT OBLIQUES ((( then managed to completely undo all of the right oblique comms i just did and redid right obliques and left obliques correctly lol. I really, really expected to have messed that up. So I guess I'm pretty proud of the exec time considering I probably wasted at least 4 minutes essentially doing obliques twice as much as I needed to.


----------



## Hari (Jul 26, 2017)

Missed 5BLD mo3 by 3 X centers

Session average: 8:05.69
1. (7:47.62[3:39.20]) Dw F Dw' Fw2 Rw' Fw F2 U2 Bw2 D' F2 D Lw B Uw Fw F2 U2 Fw F Uw2 Rw F2 R' Fw Uw Rw' L' U2 Lw2 Rw' L' R Dw2 Fw F' B' L2 F2 R L U2 Rw2 Dw2 D Bw' B U' Fw F2 R' F Lw2 Bw2 U' Bw2 Dw' Bw F2 Lw2 
2. 8:05.69[4:32.05] Dw2 Uw' F Fw2 Uw F R2 Bw' D2 L' U' B2 Lw' U Rw' D2 F2 U' Fw2 D2 F Bw Fw' Uw R2 L2 Lw U B' Fw L D Fw2 R Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw' U' Rw2 Fw U R2 U L' F2 Uw' D L2 R2 Fw' Bw2 R2 Uw U2 Bw Rw2 Uw2 
3. (DNF(8:48.29)[4:45.47(3X)]) L' Uw' Bw2 Dw F D' Lw Dw2 U2 D2 R' Bw Lw2 Bw D' R' D' Bw D F L' Uw2 Dw2 F' L D2 Fw Uw2 Lw Fw L' F2 Fw B2 R Rw U Fw2 Rw' B2 Rw2 F D2 Dw2 B2 Lw' L2 Fw L2 Lw' U L2 Rw2 D F' Uw' B2 F2 D U'


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 26, 2017)

13:16.10 4bld PB. Pretty bad to due slow memo (8:22) and forgetting a letter pair so I had to undo 4 pairs to solve it and then redo them  I guess I will take it for now.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 27, 2017)

Keroma12 said:


> 7BLD DNF
> 1:06:58 [31:45/35:12]
> first attempt, for the weekly comp, super safe of course
> memo was perfect
> ...



Second and third attempts weren't so good.
Fourth attempt was DNF by 3 obliques in 59:09[29:18/29:51].
Again, memo was perfect. Meant to do Ubl, correctly thought that I should do Ubl, but then executed Ufr for some reason (two U's instead of two Us).


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jul 28, 2017)

10:04 MegaBLD off by two twisted corners.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 28, 2017)

5 wings
DNF(1:46.16) u' D2 B' R u D f' D' u2 L D2 L2 R' D2 L2 B2 L' r R' F B U' F r' B2 F' D' L u2 F' u' r F2 f' r2 L2 U f2 L u2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 28, 2017)

forgot the word "gill" and did one wrong center comm

DNF(1:58.43) D2 B f r2 B2 u B f D U2 f' U' D B2 r2 f' D' f2 r B2 u r F' U' L2 F u' R' L2 u' L2 u2 B2 F R2 F' D2 L f' u2


----------



## Cale S (Jul 30, 2017)

1/4 5x5 MBLD

now I'm actually done trying this


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 31, 2017)

not even that fast 
off by 3 wings

DNF(2:18.32) F' R2 B u F' L2 D' F2 u U2 r2 R F' u L2 R' r2 F' D2 U' f2 U2 D' R' u F L2 R2 D u2 R' L2 u U2 r' B' D2 R2 u' R2


----------



## Hari (Aug 1, 2017)

2:36 4BLD NR over the weekend. Failure because 1:06 memo(fast for me) and wasted 20 seconds in centers doing and undoing targets in the wrong order.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 2, 2017)

4BLD: DNF(4:03) [1:57/2:05]
Missed a U move in corner parity.
First sub-2 memo, fastest attempt by 22 seconds.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 6, 2017)

17:48 5bld dnf by 2 corners twisted the wrong way, 3+ and 3x centers... Maybe I'll try later again, my PB is still my first success lol


----------



## Blindsighted (Aug 7, 2017)

I went to a comp this weekend and the first two 3BLD attempts were both off by 2 corners. 
The third solve I got a 1:20 but because I couldn't remember if the this one had twisted corners and so I wasted like 35 seconds. Kind of upset but I still got third place. Second place was just over a minute and first was 36 because of the scramble (the third). If I remember it had 6 corner targets and 8 edge targets?? And one flipped edge and no cycle breaks. Will reconstruct when I get the scramble.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 9, 2017)

DNF(17.09) L2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 L2 U R B' D L2 B F' U2 
rip on cam pb


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

17/20 MBLD in 30:39 [17:35]

time should have been a lot faster


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 10, 2017)

choked

Mean of 3: DNF
1. 19.68 L2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 F' R F U B L F L U2 F' 
2. 21.07 R2 F L U R2 F R U' B' L2 U L2 U D2 F2 L2 D' B2 
3. DNF(18.62) R B' D' F2 R B R' D' F' L U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 D B2 D2


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 13, 2017)

this. is. infuriating

Mean of 3: DNF
1. 21.46 B2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 U' B D2 U2 R F D R' F' R2 
2. 18.94 U' R L B D' L' U R U' R' D2 F' B U2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 
3. DNF(19.37) D' L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D' U' L F2 R B D' U2 B' F2 R2 F2


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 14, 2017)

Official 4bld DNFs
1. 100% correct except I didn't memo that LDF was twisted 
2. idk what happened but it was super screwed up
3. 2 centers solved and 1 bar already solved was the scramble so I figured if I was getting a success this was it. I was off by 4 wings.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 16, 2017)

11:xx 6BLD DNF 

undid a setup wrong a few comms from the end


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 17, 2017)

Time List:
1. 6:32.73 Fw' D U Uw2 B Fw' Rw2 B' Fw D B Uw' L' R Uw' D2 Rw U' D' L F' Rw2 D' Uw B' Rw R F' Uw2 D' R' Uw2 L' R F' R' U2 Fw2 Uw' R 
2. DNF(5:18.63) U' F' Rw' Uw' R' D' R2 L' U R' Uw U Rw' Uw2 Fw' R' D' Rw B' F D F' Rw Uw B2 U D2 F B' L Rw2 F2 R Rw2 F2 Uw2 U' D' Fw' L' 
3. 6:11.80 U Uw B' U L Fw R2 L Fw2 B' F2 Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw B2 D Uw2 F2 U' Rw2 L R2 B2 U2 F L' Uw2 U' D2 F' R' D2 Uw2 Rw' R2 U2 Uw2 B2 R'

would have been 6:01 mo3, 2nd solve was off by 2 wings, didn't realize I forgot a letter in execution whoops


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 20, 2017)

1st 6bld attempt was a pretty bad dnf 
DNF(1:16:36.42) Rw L Dw' Bw2 3Rw R2 Lw2 Dw' U2 Rw D2 3Fw' L2 B' 3Fw Dw B U 3Fw2 B U Dw Fw Dw' Rw' B2 3Fw R Uw B' F' Uw2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 B U2 R' Uw R' Fw Rw2 R2 B2 Bw' L R2 Lw Rw B D' 3Rw 3Fw' B2 Uw B' R L 3Uw2 Fw2 Lw' Uw2 B2 U' Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 3Rw2 L 3Uw' Fw Uw 3Uw B Rw2 Uw 3Fw Fw' D2 Bw


----------



## sigalig (Aug 25, 2017)

DNFed a 5:48.05[2:48.94] 5bld single 

DNF by 5 xcenters because I did a comm backwards and omitted another comm. Fairly lucky scramble, number of targets:

xcenters: 18 (included omitted comm)
+centers: 17
wings: 9 comms + setup to parity alg for a 2 swap out side of buffer, so really 21 targets
midges: 12
corners: 8+twist

Reconstructed it for funsies, apparently I had 2.34 tps which actually seems pretty good for 5bld lol



Spoiler: recon with ridiculously long link that even bit.ly couldnt shorten



https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=//_xcen...=5x5x5&title=5:48.05[2:48.94] DNF (by 2 comms)


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Soooo 5BLD home success still yet to come. How is this even possible


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Soooo 5BLD home success still yet to come. How is this even possible


You have to be in pretty rare company. Having a 5BLD in competition (success in your first and only attempt!) but never succeeding at home is pretty hilariously amazing!

I have this feeling you're going to suddenly get one, and then just get one after another after another. And probably become pretty good at it pretty quickly. So persevere!


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 26, 2017)

5BLD 4:39.23[1:49.48] DNF by 3 wings.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 27, 2017)

2-7BLD attempt

only solved even cubes....


----------



## Blindsighted (Aug 29, 2017)

DNF(34.16)[14](Misscramble) L' R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F' L2 R' B L2 U2 L F' R2 Rw'
Off by three edges. Not that upset but it was kind of easy


----------



## Ollie (Aug 29, 2017)

Little practice session, mostly 30-45s solves, then this silly scramble, utter garbo:

25.09 - L2 D2 R2 B L2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B L2 U' L U B' D' F'



Spoiler



6 algs





Spoiler: solution



D' R U' R' D2 R U R' D' // [D': [R U' R', D2] alright
[R: [U2, L D2 L']] // garbo
[y': [U', R' D R]] // garbo
M' U' R' U M2 U' R U M' // good
[D: [M', U R2 U']] // garbo
M' U' M U' M' U' M U' // good


fyi I lost the original scramble, so recreated it on CubeExplorer


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 31, 2017)

5BLD 4:20 DNF by 3 wings. Didn't memorize one last letter and had parity as last alg(instead of fast comm), which also caused 8 seconds long lockup lol. So if I memorized last letter that would be like 10 seconds faster success.



Spoiler: Last few seconds of solve + reaction video


----------



## sigalig (Aug 31, 2017)

Missed a 6:42 5bld mo3 by 2 xcenters on the last solve  not sure what went wrong there, too lazy to check. Got a PB single in there though, first sub-6 



Spoiler: times and scrambles



mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 6:41.33 Dw Fw2 Lw B' L2 Uw2 L F' R' Dw' B' Dw F2 Fw U' F' Lw' Uw' R B' R' L Bw2 F Uw Dw2 R2 Rw' Uw2 Lw2 R2 Rw' F2 Uw2 D' Lw2 R2 B2 R D' R Uw Lw2 U2 F' U' Fw R2 L Uw2 F Rw' L' U Fw2 Dw' Fw' D2 R2 F2 
2. 5:43.19 D' B' Lw2 L2 R Bw2 Lw2 L' Uw' Lw2 Uw' D Rw2 Fw2 U' Rw Dw2 R2 Fw' Dw B Uw' U L Lw' Rw2 F2 U' Dw D L Dw L Dw' Fw2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 F' U2 Rw' Dw U2 D' B' R B Bw' Lw' L2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Fw' R2 Lw L2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' 
3. DNF(7:41.92)[2 x centers] Bw2 D Rw2 L2 Uw D' R2 U B' D' U2 R Dw' L2 F2 Rw L' Fw' U2 Bw Dw2 L' Fw Uw' D' Fw' Rw Dw' Lw B2 L2 Fw R Bw F' B' Fw R' Bw2 Rw' D Bw Dw2 U Lw' Rw' Uw' R' Lw Uw' Lw2 Bw F Rw2 U L F' Dw D2 U2


----------



## sigalig (Sep 6, 2017)

26:58.33[14:59.14] 7bld DNF by 3 obliques and 3 inner x-centers. Would have been unofficial NAR 
Pretty proud of that 11:59.19 execution time though, not gonna lie lol. Just barely slower than the exec on Tom's former UWR

Edit: Had to try one more. DNFed cus i forgot to undo a 3L' setup move for an inner wing comm. Time was 26:15.02[14:40.52], this time exec was sub-Tom's former UWR heeheehee


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 10, 2017)

I just tried my first two attempts on 3BLD. Both had just 4 pieces off. I need to work some more on edges.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 10, 2017)

last solve should have been a 17 but nerves killed me. i'm not even going to upload because this could have been so much better :/

Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-10
mean of 3: 21.20

Time List:
1. 23.83 R' U2 F' L F2 U' F' L2 F U L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 D' 
2. 16.76 U2 L D2 B2 L' F2 L B2 F2 L F2 D L' B' D R2 B' R D2 U2 B2 
3. 23.00 L2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 L' F' U R2 F' D' U2 R2 D B'


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 13, 2017)

1:12.86 DNF. Missed 11s PB by a silly M slice error.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 18, 2017)

did a 5bld, off by 4 midges (exe mistake), 2+ center (exe mistake) and 2 wings (missed in memo)

12:56.93 R B Uw2 D U2 Dw' Lw' R' Fw2 F' Rw D R Fw2 Dw D' Fw2 Uw2 Dw F' D Dw Uw L2 Bw U Fw2 Bw B Rw' Dw2 D' F' Lw' Bw2 U2 Rw2 Bw' Lw2 D2 Lw' Bw' Fw' L' Lw' Rw Fw2 Lw D' Rw2 Fw' B Rw U2 Dw' B2 F' L D F'

memo was 6:57, still happy because I remembered everything 
next attempt will hopefully be a success again


----------



## applezfall (Sep 20, 2017)

I got 9:48 3bld(yeah I suck my 3rd(almost) succes ever) I did M' instead M so I was off by M2 lol


----------



## applezfall (Sep 22, 2017)

lol got 5:48 but it was off by 3 edges lol


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 22, 2017)

probably the easiest 4bld scrmable I've had, messed up center memo really badly. off by 2c3w

DNF(4:32.06) U' B' F D2 R' L B2 D' F L' Fw' U' Uw2 D' R' U2 Rw' R2 F' D U' R2 B2 F2 Rw Fw Rw2 D Fw Uw R F' B' R2 B F2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 R2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 23, 2017)

Missing an extremely safe 4BLD attempt (27:30) at Australian nationals by about 6 wings. One person got a success.

Also, I got 6/7 in MBLD and my mistake was forgetting to solve 2 flipped edges I had put in visual memory.
Unofficially 3rd place though


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 23, 2017)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 27, 2017)

literally. just. got. two. 7. alg. scrambles. in. a. row. 

17 on the first solve and DNF on the second one

was so upset that i deleted the scrambles lol, it could've been 14 14 if i was actually focused during that session


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 29, 2017)

I DNFed a 24 earlier this month but was so upset I didn't post anything about it yet.
Can't find the scramble in my session but if I do I'll post it. 
It was off by a random two edge swap that I missed and UB and UL because I thought I had parity but didn't. 
I think the scramble was as I executed it [8'/6'] but was suppose to be 12'/6'ish I think.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 10, 2017)

2-5 bld realy dnf by 2 wings on the 4x4... time was 30:39, so it was good that I dnfed bc it wasn't even sub30 lol


----------



## Cale S (Oct 16, 2017)

1:51 4BLD DNF because I did an l' instead of of l2, I thought about it during execution and decided I did it right 
44 memo, scramble was 21 comms


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Triple dnf for 3bld at malaysia cube open, oops

Dnfed 5bld... missed a chance for an easy win there, i wish i can succeed at 5bld

9/11 mbld, literally tragic, I just want a perfect result  this was my fault tbh, didnt do an mbld attempt since my last official one


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 16, 2017)

Official multi:
0/7
4/7
Lol
Also messed up 5bld


----------



## Cale S (Oct 22, 2017)

1:54 4BLD DNF by 3 wings
double parity too

followed by 2:12, then 2:16 DNF by 2 centers ;(


----------



## Cale S (Oct 22, 2017)

12:01 [6:00] 6BLD DNF by 4 centers

faster execution than UWR :O


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 24, 2017)

4 BLD
6:04.99 DNF By 2 centers
5:32.12 DNF by 2 Wings
FML


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 28, 2017)

3 corners away from sub 20
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-28
avg of 5: DNF

Time List:
1. (18.06) B2 L2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L' B D' L' B' R D' B' L Rw 
2. 19.22 F' U2 F2 L B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B D' R' U' L2 D L2 F Fw' Uw' 
3. DNF(21.14) B R2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 R2 F R2 B' R D2 B D F R' F2 L F R2 Fw 
4. 19.29 D R D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R B' U' L D2 R' B D B2 F' Fw Uw 
5. (DNF(24.43)) L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 D R' F' L' B' D L' R D B' U2 Fw'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 31, 2017)

would have been pb by like 5 seconds fml

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-31
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 36.88 R2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F R D F D F2 L D' R D' 
2. DNF(37.16)[3e] R' F U' R L' B2 D R2 F' L F2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 L' 
3. 38.65 B D' F U R2 L' D2 B' L' U L2 F' B' U2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 B'


----------



## Riddler97 (Nov 4, 2017)

21/23 MBLD in 56:21 [35:15]

The two DNFs were because I picked up an already solved cube instead of my final one. Had I not done that it would've been 23/23 and sup-NR on time.


----------



## G2013 (Nov 6, 2017)

1. 21.348+[6.94] U2 L2 U F2 R2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 B D' R D L2 B' R F2 D2 Uw

6/10 c/e

 would have been 2nd sub20 ever and also PB (current PB is 19.82)

Fun fact: On BLD I *never* do +2s..... *ever
*
Still, despite the fail, I'm quite happy with this! Sub7 memo, and sub13 execution (12.4!). Both PBs


----------



## sigalig (Nov 19, 2017)

Attempted a 36 cube multibld in comp today.......
everything went swimmingly until I skipped 4 rooms in my memory palace during exec 
Could have been much worse, but I did indeed notice my mistake after applying the incorrect memo to four cubes, so I continued on by applying that same 4 room memo to the next four cubes correctly.

Ended up being 28/36 in 58:29. Could have been a decent result (32/36) if I didn't make that ridiculously stupid mistake on four cubes.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 20, 2017)

went for 1pass memo, accuracy is literally trash. Mistakes are always 3 or less pieces, which is actually frustrating at this speed (for me) fml

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-20
solves/total: 6/21

single
best: 31.99
worst: 41.87

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 18.47)
best: DNF (σ = 18.47)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 0.00)
best: DNF (σ = 0.00)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 18.74)
best: DNF (σ = 18.74)

Average: DNF (σ = 17.64)
Mean: 38.07

Time List:
1. DNF(34.64)[2e] R' B U2 R F L B D2 R2 U2 R B2 R U2 L B2 D2 L U 
2. DNF(32.85)[2e] B' D2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B F L U' L' U L B2 D' L2 U' F' 
3. DNF(43.43)[3c] R F D2 B U' R F2 D F L R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 
4. DNF(51.45)[2c] B U' B2 R2 L B2 L2 U' B2 R D2 F2 L' U2 R D2 L F2 R' 
5. 38.52 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 R' U2 B U R D U 
6. 41.87 L2 D2 R' D2 R U2 R F2 U2 R2 F' D' F R B D2 L U2 
7. DNF(42.65)[3c] F2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 U' B2 L D B R' B' F' D2 F2 
8. DNF(35.22)[3e] D2 B F2 D2 B U2 L2 B U2 F L2 U' R2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' F 
9. DNF(58.63)[3e] B2 L U2 F2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R2 F' U' L U' L2 R' U F' 
10. DNF(39.22)[parity ] F2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 B F' L B U R F2 U R2 D' F L' 
11. DNF(40.02)[2c] U' R' L D' L B U' B U' F U2 B2 U L2 B2 D R2 D F2 B2 R2 
12. DNF(34.26)[3e] D B U' L' F' B' D' F R L F2 R' D2 R B2 D2 L B2 F 
13. 41.45 L F2 R D2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 B D U F2 L' U' B L' F2 
14. DNF(55.77)[3c] R2 U' L2 D B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' F D' F' R2 F2 R' B L2 R D' 
15. 35.19 U2 D' L2 U L B R2 F L2 U F2 L2 U D2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 
16. 39.39 L F' L2 F D2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F' L D' R' B' L' R B2 F' 
17. DNF(48.91) D B2 D' F2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' U R' D' F' R' D' B' R' F 
18. DNF(41.55)[3e] U R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F' D' F R2 F' L D2 R' D2 U' 
19. DNF(52.15)[3e] R2 F' B' L2 F' L' D' B U' D2 R2 F D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 L 
20. DNF(36.99)[3c2e] B F L2 F R2 B R2 F' R B2 L' R' D B' U L' B' U' 
21. 31.99 R2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 R' B' L2 D2 R' B2 L' F D'


----------



## Blindsighted (Nov 23, 2017)

I did a 5BLD to day and well... 
I haven't had a success yet and this is infuriating  I know exactly what I did wrong which makes it worse. I forgot 1 letter pair. DNF


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 23, 2017)

DNF(6:13.66) 4bld. Let's just say I memod a twisted corner as ID when it was DI... that was the only problem :l still no sub 10 successes yet


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 27, 2017)

Most of my BLD attempts are failures and not really worth writing about, but this one I did earlier gets an Honorable Mention: I was on my fifth letter pair for the edges when I "realised" I might have left out the third letter pair, gave up on the attempt, looked at the cube, and then I saw that I _didn't_ leave it out… The reason I thought I didn't do the edge comm for that pair because I was thinking of the wrong commutator (which I indeed didn't do).

The two attempts before that one were a 4c4e DNF (2-cycles, so probably off by a B2 in execution) and a 3c DNF (recalled one corner wrongly).


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 27, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Most of my BLD attempts are failures and not really worth writing about, but this one I did earlier gets an Honorable Mention: I was on my fifth letter pair for the edges when I "realised" I might have left out the third letter pair, gave up on the attempt, looked at the cube, and then I saw that I _didn't_ leave it out… The reason I thought I didn't do the edge comm for that pair because I was thinking of the wrong commutator (which I indeed didn't do).
> 
> The two attempts before that one were a 4c4e DNF (2-cycles, so probably off by a B2 in execution) and a 3c DNF (recalled one corner wrongly).


The beautiful thing about blind is that no matter how hard you work, how much you learn, how fast you get; you can always find new ways to screw it up.


----------



## sigalig (Nov 30, 2017)

Probably my biggest BLD failure so far:


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 1, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Probably my biggest BLD failure so far:



That's awesome.
What's the post-mortem? When you said you suspected your oblique comms, did you mean you think you just totally executed wrong so they threw other pieces out of place?
Could have been worse I guess...you solved the blue-white edge completely!


----------



## sigalig (Dec 1, 2017)

joshsailscga said:


> That's awesome.
> What's the post-mortem? When you said you suspected your oblique comms, did you mean you think you just totally executed wrong so they threw other pieces out of place?
> Could have been worse I guess...you solved the blue-white edge completely!



For post-mortem I think the best I could do is take a guess. And that guess is that I did a lot of the inner oblique commutators incorrectly just from lack of experience. I probably offset a bunch of wings and centers during that which would definitely mess up a good deal of the entire cube


----------



## CarterK (Dec 2, 2017)

4BLD DNF mean by 3 centers.

mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 8:23.61 F' L2 R B L' F' Rw' F D' R B' Fw' Rw L' U' Uw' Fw' D U2 L R' Fw' D2 U2 Rw Uw2 F' L' D2 U2 R2 F B U Uw' F Uw R' F R' 
2. 10:17.29 F2 Fw U F L R B' U2 F2 Fw U' L2 D2 R U2 F2 D' Uw2 U2 F2 Uw' F' Fw2 R' B2 Uw L F' L Rw U B' D B2 R' Fw L2 D' Uw' B 
3. DNF(8:54.03) F' B2 Rw U F Fw Rw Fw2 Rw2 Fw Uw U' Fw2 R D F2 Rw' Uw' Rw' U2 F Rw' U' R D U2 Uw F2 U Uw2 Fw L' Rw' R U Rw2 Uw2 R' D' Uw


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Dec 4, 2017)

I just tried the 2-7 relay. The 6x6 was off by two obliques, and the 7x7 was off by 3 outer x-centers and 3 corners. All of which were caused by frustratingly simple mistakes.


----------



## G2013 (Dec 11, 2017)

*DNF(7:57) official 5BLD noooo I failed a SaR D:*

Also 3 super slow 4BLD DNFs (fastest one was like 3:3x) because it was pretty much right after 5BLD xD


----------



## CarterK (Dec 12, 2017)

OK so this happened this weekend at North Iowa. I average 1:00 - 1:05 for reference:

First solve: 1:43 safety. messed up memo and kept second guessing myself
Second solve: Safety to go for mean because I was told to try it. Felt a corner twist. 1:48 DNF by one twisted corner.
Third solve: Really bad scramble, like 14/9 or something. I rushed it but messed up memo and had to restart. AGAIN I felt a corner twist. I stop the timer and say "DNF by twisted corner" before I take off the blindfold. I was right. 1:58 DNF by one twisted corner.


----------



## sigalig (Dec 18, 2017)

First 9bld attempt: closer than I expected 

Im guessing I messed up some +center algs, or maybe sliced incorrectly for inner xcenters (i solve all obliques, then all xcenters, then all +centers). Note how the E layer is off. anyway, <1 minute off uwr isn't bad for my first attempt lol


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 3, 2018)

Ok so after getting 6 success in a row I thought that was pretty good, then I got a 7th and that was my PB streak, then I began to play it safe to try to get an ao12:

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-3
avg of 12: DNF(1:31)

Time List:
1. (1:02.02) R B2 D2 R U2 L' F2 R' D2 L2 B2 D L2 B U' R' B' L' D2 B2 Rw 
2. 1:08.08 L F' L2 R2 F U2 B L2 F2 D2 F L U' B2 R' D2 L B F2 Uw2 
3. 1:15.86 R' B2 R F2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 F R' F D2 F2 U' L' F2 L2 Fw' Uw 
4. 1:24.71 L' B2 D L2 F2 D L2 R2 D U2 L2 U' B U' F R U' F2 L U2 Rw2 Uw2 
5. 1:19.50 R L D2 B' U R F' D B' L' U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw2 
6. 1:31.24 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 D L2 D B F2 L D' L2 F' R2 U' B2 F2 Rw' Uw' 
7. 1:46.26 D2 L' D2 L2 R B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R2 D L F' R2 U' L' B' D R Uw2 
8. 1:42.46 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 L F' L' D' B U' L2 B U R' Rw2 Uw2 
9. 1:42.98 R' U R2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U F R D L B L D L' D Rw' Uw2 
10. (DNF(1:08.96)) F2 D' L2 F R F2 U' R B' L' U2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 L U2 R Fw Uw' 
11. 1:29.00 L2 U' F2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' L' F' D' B' L' B2 F' D2 B' U2 Uw 
12. DNF(1:58.06) D2 L F2 R D2 F' B' U F L' F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 Rw

It was looking so good until right at the end, when I got the letter pair IH (incredible Hulk) I shot to I and then L for some STUPID REASON. Very frustrated about that. And btw the 1:08 was off by 3 edges, idk even know why. Oh well get an ao12 another day


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 3, 2018)

A few 4bld DNFs that were really close. Still no sub 10 lol


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 3, 2018)

3:41.78 4BLD DNF by 2 centres D:
Fastest attempt ever, memo was really solid, especially for wings, which made memo around 1:45. Still no sub 4 success 
But hey, sub 2 exec is cool ^-^


----------



## G2013 (Jan 10, 2018)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

2:18 4BLD DNF by 2 centers 
I had finished memo and I hadn't closed a cycle break, so for some reason I thought it wasn't really a cycle break and that I overlooked something whatever; couldn't bother checking 

Memo was about 1:15, exec about 1 minute woooooot

3rd scramble in cubingtime weekly contest


----------



## G2013 (Jan 23, 2018)

3BLD 
1. DNF(19.604) 7/8+floating 3cycle = 7/12 L D F R B U L' U L' R2 U F2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 F Fw Uw'



Spoiler



y' x' U2 M' U2 M x z' //I didn't use E because I finished my memo in that orientation
x: U R' U', M' //I really need to use a r setup not an x!!!!
R U: M' U2 M U2
U' R' F' R: S, R2 -> forgot to undo the first U' in the setup D:
z y: U' R U, M' // I have no idea why I didn't use the S one here

R' U R, D'
r' F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L r
y' x': D2, L' U' L //Probably R' U R': R' D R, U' is better, but I often get that one wrong, needs more drilling
old pochmann corner target RFD

77 moves (should've been 78) in 11.5 seconds = 6.69 TPS


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 26, 2018)

Just attempted 3BLD for the first time ever. Off by 3 corners, so reasonably close for a first attempt. Execution was ~13:20, memo was on and off for a couple hours before while doing other stuff. OP/OP because I was too lazy to learn M2 before attempting. Solve did not have parity, which is good because I don't know how to solve parity. Will try to get a success sometime in the next 24 hours, hopefully with knowledge of M2 and parity. Also need to learn my letter scheme. I don't know it at all; I have to count letters/stickers around the cube in a circle for every target.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 26, 2018)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Just attempted 3BLD for the first time ever. Off by 3 corners, so reasonably close for a first attempt. Execution was ~13:20, memo was on and off for a couple hours before while doing other stuff. OP/OP because I was too lazy to learn M2 before attempting. Solve did not have parity, which is good because I don't know how to solve parity. Will try to get a success sometime in the next 24 hours, hopefully with knowledge of M2 and parity. Also need to learn my letter scheme. I don't know it at all; I have to count letters/stickers around the cube in a circle for every target.



Learn the first letter of each face, that way you only have to count around a face instead of the whole cube.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 29, 2018)

sigalig said:


> Attempted a 36 cube multibld in comp today.......
> everything went swimmingly until I skipped 4 rooms in my memory palace during exec
> Could have been much worse, but I did indeed notice my mistake after applying the incorrect memo to four cubes, so I continued on by applying that same 4 room memo to the next four cubes correctly.
> 
> Ended up being 28/36 in 58:29. Could have been a decent result (32/36) if I didn't make that ridiculously stupid mistake on four cubes.



Sad to hear, generally I have a more noober problem in rooms, that is , transitioning from one room to the next, it consumes so much mental energy and I have to find a way to make room transition more effortless.

anyway , all the best for 42 cube attempts in your upcoming comps!


----------



## G2013 (Jan 31, 2018)

That moment when you skip a room and scramble most cubes in your multi and get 4/13

sub20 though (19:46 memo 11:33)


----------



## Cale S (Feb 2, 2018)

3:34 [1:19] 5BLD DNF by 3 centers

getting lots of close sub-4 fails


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 4, 2018)

Been practicing a lot of 4BLD lately and failing miserably.

However, I've been narrowing down my weak spots by doing isolated practice.

At first it was Wing tracing, which is getting very easy now and I only run into difficulties to keep track of them when there's multiple cycle breaks.

Then it was Wings execution because I'd completely forgotten the fact Fdl is used in 4BLD - this was a wild ride to say the least, tripped me up real bad.

Aaaaaand there's Centers. Oh boy. Tracing them is still a dreadful chore, in which I at least improved a little lately. Execution still is very shaky, but I'm growing a bit more confident. They're still the cause of the majority of my DNFs.

Here's to hoping my next 4BLD report will be on the accomplishment thread


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 5, 2018)

BLD sucks, especially when you only go through memo once.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-5
solves/total: 3/18

single
best: 32.55
worst: 44.81

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 0.00)
best: DNF (σ = 0.00)

avg of 5
current: DNF (σ = 0.00)
best: DNF (σ = 0.00)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 17.02)
best: DNF (σ = 17.02)

Average: DNF (σ = 13.78)
Mean: 37.52

Time List:
1. DNF(43.93) D' R' B U' L' D L' F2 R U2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F R2 D 
2. DNF(39.81)[2e] F' R2 D' R2 U' L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U' F U' L B' U R2 F D 
3. DNF(50.18)[3e] R U L2 R2 D R2 U L2 U2 L2 U' L' D2 B L2 F2 R' D2 U L 
4. DNF(31.72)[3e] U2 L F2 D2 L' D2 R U2 R2 D2 B F' U' L' F' D' F2 D' L F 
5. DNF(52.90)[3e] U2 D' L' U2 D2 F' D2 L2 D L2 F D2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 
6. DNF(32.65)[3e] L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B D L D' B U L' D R D2 
7. DNF(41.59)[3e] D B2 D L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 R B L' U' R' B' L' B2 U R 
8. DNF(42.56)[5c] R' F2 D2 B2 R B2 R B2 R2 U2 B2 D' B F' U L D F2 U' L' F' 
9. DNF(48.56)[3e] L U' B R F2 L2 U' L2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' D 
10. 35.21 R' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B' U R2 F U2 F R' F' U 
11. DNF(47.27)[3e] L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 F D2 B2 R F D' L U2 F' L' U B 
12. 44.81 L' B U' R' B2 D B' R' F' R' F2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 R' D' 
13. DNF(46.44)[2e] D' F' L2 B2 U2 F' L' B2 D L' F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' B2 R 
14. 32.55 D R2 L U2 L2 B L' F U' R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U D' L2 
15. DNF(45.40)[3c] B2 L' D2 R' B2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 R D L' B' F2 L' F' D2 B U' 
16. DNF(35.86)[2e3c] B2 U F2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 R' B F2 L F' D U2 R' U' F 
17. DNF(1:01.28)[2c] U' R' F L U F2 R2 D L' D2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 B' 
18. DNF(41.25)[6e] D U2 B' F' D2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 D F2 L' U2 F' L B' F'

always off by a very few pieces a s you can see, often having recall issues with the corner memo and messing up one edge letter pair :/ I've done like 100 solves with the one-pass memo, and I don't seem to imrpove really :/


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 6, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-6
single: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(9:45.94)[4:59.87 | 4 wings] D2 Fw' U D Rw2 F Fw' L2 F Uw F Uw Rw2 U' Fw2 L2 D2 F' Rw F Uw Fw' L' Rw2 D L' B D2 F2 Fw2 L2 D' F2 Uw2 Rw R B2 L U R2

Apparently I did two wing targets in reverse order. Off by 4 wings in total.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 11, 2018)

20:06 7BLD DNF by 3 wings and 4 centers

last success was in 2015


----------



## sigalig (Feb 12, 2018)

So I think I just confirmed that my latest 9bld attempt (attempt #8) was off by a single missed U move. Checked the video, and at one point during outer +centers (the centers I solve last) I did the comm [U 2R2 U', M'] instead of U setup to this comm. It ended up making the cube off by 8 of each wing type, 4 corners, 4 wings, (I solve all of these after centers) and 2 outer +centers.

One move.
One bloody move 

Time was 1:11:49.53[32:43.77] btw.


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 18, 2018)

I've smashed my longest 4BLD DNF streak, currently at 14 and going on.

My PB single is 5:20. Now I've got a great bit faster, my fastest attempt has been 3:59, and the closest one probably 4:12, off by two centers. I hope the accuracy will come, and I'll smash my pb by over a minute . Just need a success. Hoping to be NR3 when I next get to do 4BLD at comp.

E: The streak lasted for 20 solves, finally ended it and got a PB of 4:19.


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 18, 2018)

This was meant to be a safety solve to get my first average.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 18, 2018)

newtonbase said:


> This was meant to be a safety solve to get my first average.


Been there done that, I also judged my friend (who is a delegate) and he did that on his first solve lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 19, 2018)

This happened a few weeks ago, but when I attempted my first 4x4 blind solve I would have gotten a success at 21:38.? if I had remembered to do the r2 parity alg.


----------



## sigalig (Feb 20, 2018)

Barely missed a 5:17 5bld mo3 

mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 5:01.03 Lw2 Bw2 R F2 Dw F' Uw D2 F' R' Uw2 Bw Uw Lw2 Uw Dw' R2 Uw' R' Bw2 L' Uw F B Bw2 Rw U D2 Dw2 F R' Fw' Lw Bw Lw R Fw' F2 Dw Uw F2 R' Fw D2 Rw L R Fw' L' Dw Fw2 Bw U B L' F Dw2 U B' Uw2 
2. 5:26.86 Lw2 Bw2 Lw' D Bw' Uw' U' R U Fw' F D2 L2 Fw B2 D2 Uw Lw' R' F R2 Dw2 Fw Rw2 Uw U2 B' Dw2 L Rw2 Fw2 Dw Fw2 L' Lw2 R2 D Lw' D2 L D Uw' Rw' Bw D B' R Bw' Rw' Uw2 Bw' Lw U' R Dw2 B F Lw' Dw Uw' 
3. DNF(5:24.71)[forgot an M2 during midges -_-] Fw' U R2 Bw2 Rw F2 Lw2 R' L U B2 U' Fw' D2 Lw Dw2 R B' Lw' U2 Lw2 Uw Rw' Lw L2 Bw' D Dw Rw R Fw Bw' F Uw Dw2 F Uw' U R' Rw2 B' L2 R' Dw F' Fw2 Lw' D Fw Uw' D L2 U' F Dw' F' D Uw' U Lw2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 21, 2018)

Well, ain't this disheartening. Went ultra safe, took my time during memo and execution... And was off by everything but corners. Skipped a letter pair in Wings and another in Centers, and only noticed when it was too late. 

What bugs me the most is that the time was just a little above average. I assumed this would be at least 15min.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-21
single: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(11:34.98) [7:16.54] Rw' B2 F' Fw U R D2 L2 B' U Uw2 D2 Rw' L2 Uw' Rw2 L2 U' Fw' B' Uw' R U Rw U' R F' Fw' Rw2 R2 L' B2 Uw' U L2 U2 L2 B' R' F'


----------



## Cale S (Feb 27, 2018)

9:29.79 6BLD DNF by 5 centers


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 1, 2018)

Would have gotten a 15:34.67 4x4 blind success except I forgot to do wing parity. : ( But right after that I got a 14:51.31 success which is my new PB


----------



## G2013 (Mar 2, 2018)

Basically my 4BLD session

0/15

DNF(2:18.125)[58.287]
DNF(2:03.090)[1:00.050]
DNF(2:53.929)[1:10.214]
DNF(2:15.375)[58.125]
DNF(2:48.128)[1:21.068]
DNF(2:23.124)[58.784]
DNF(2:29.088)[1:01.331]
DNF(2:55.514)[1:23.099]
DNF(2:24.715)[1:09.213]
DNF(2:40.396)[1:00.804]
DNF(2:32.162)[1:13.298]
DNF(2:07.435)[49.073]
DNF(2:24.857)[1:00.524]
DNF(2:37.511)[58.484]
DNF(2:36.842)[1:06.861]

------------------------

EDIT: A new failure!! yass!!

DNF(19.997) R2 U F2 D U R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 L U R D F2 R2 F L' D' U' Rw2

see the flipped edge in DB? Well, I didn't


----------



## CarterK (Mar 3, 2018)

G2013 said:


> see the flipped edge in DB? Well, I didn't



this has got to be my most common DNF. Just be happy with the fact that it wouldn't be that good because of the flip. (also do you have an alg for DF DB flipped?)


----------



## G2013 (Mar 5, 2018)

CarterK said:


> this has got to be my most common DNF. Just be happy with the fact that it wouldn't be that good because of the flip. (also do you have an alg for DF DB flipped?)



I would've finished it with [R: Uw M Uw2' M Uw] [M, D L2 D'] instead of doing just [R: U' M' U2' M U'] and DNFing

Also no I don't have an alg for those flipped, nope. I would just do x2 and standard alg (at the end), or flipping that + the buffer at the beginning, or as I almost always do, just breaking cycle at the flipped edge which is the fastest way (if I spot it XD)

I agree it wouldn't have been sub20, but perhaps a 21 or a 22 which is still not too bad for me


----------



## G2013 (Mar 8, 2018)

1. 18.87[6.52] on 8.5 algs (it was 8 algs) D' L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 B2 F U R2 D2 R2 F D' R' B2 F2 Rw2 Uw'



Spoiler



y
U' x: U R2 U', M' //woops Lw' next time
E, R' F R
x: U L' U', M' //I perform the previous alg from a slight x rotation, so it pretty much "cancelled" a bit with this x setup done in this comm
U' M' U' M U' M' U' M

R' D2: D', R' U R
R2': R D' R', U
x U' L U L' no no wait L U' L' U x' //not really an algorithm! this is the .5
Rw U' Rw', B2
U leftsune rightsune U' arghhh

~84 moves in 12.34 secs = 6.8 TPS



-------------------

triple post, wut, this:

your session is sub24 and over 50%, at about 25 solves... but then you get 10 dnfs in a row with only one success, of 26.x seconds... then you keep failing all your 22s by 1 wrong move and now your session says 17/38 24.15


----------



## Blindsighted (Mar 9, 2018)

To flip DF and DB I just use the standard alg for opp but with M' and D Moves


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 11, 2018)

how is my pb still 1:59

dnf by 3wings xd

DNF(1:42.23) L2 Fw' L D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B F Fw2 L Fw' Uw F' Rw Fw' R B' D Uw' B U2 R L2 Uw' B U L' F2 L' Fw2 Rw Uw2 Fw' L2 D Uw' Rw Fw' L2


----------



## sigalig (Mar 12, 2018)

Missed a 4:45.14 5bld mo3 by one move fml

mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 4:40.10 D B' D Dw2 Rw' Lw D' B Uw' Bw2 Lw2 L F2 Uw2 Lw L U2 B2 D2 U L' Fw2 D2 U L2 D2 Fw U' F2 R' F' U Bw Uw' D Rw B F' L Lw' D2 L Uw2 F2 R2 F B L' Bw' R Bw' D' Dw2 R2 Lw Dw2 F' Bw2 Dw' U 
2. DNF(4:49.62)[one missed R move during wings] Lw2 Bw2 L2 Lw Rw' B2 Uw R2 U' Lw' F2 Rw' B' Lw B' F Uw2 L Bw F2 L Fw U D' R Lw' Fw2 U2 Rw2 F' D2 Dw' Rw Uw' Fw2 Dw' Lw' Bw2 F2 U' Uw' Fw2 Lw U' Fw' U Dw2 B2 Lw' B L Uw Rw2 F U2 Uw2 Bw B' R2 B 
3. 4:45.70 F2 Rw2 Uw' F2 Dw Fw' Lw' L2 Uw R U' Fw L2 Dw D2 R Dw F2 Dw' Fw Rw' Lw2 B2 F Rw2 L2 D U Uw F' Fw' Rw2 F Fw2 Uw U' B2 Lw2 D' L Dw Lw R Bw2 Dw2 U' Uw' Lw' F2 L' R2 D' Bw' Rw D B R' U' B' U2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Mar 13, 2018)

Blindsighted said:


> To flip DF and DB I just use the standard alg for opp but with M' and D Moves



I need a slight regrip for this one to work. Do you think that's better than doing M2 then the regular alg? That allows for a minor cancelation, so not too bad IMO.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 13, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> I need a slight regrip for this one to work. Do you think that's better than doing M2 then the regular alg? That allows for a minor cancelation, so not too bad IMO.


That is what I do. M (U M')3 U2 (M' U)3 M.


----------



## Blindsighted (Mar 13, 2018)

mark49152 said:


> That is what I do. M (U M')3 U2 (M' U)3 M.


Oh duh. I forgot about that one lol. ;p


----------



## G2013 (Mar 14, 2018)

How to fail PB mo3 3 times in a row while failing PB ao5 too!

1. (21.376) F2 U D2 B' D' F2 U' B' U D2 B2 L' B2 L F2 R' L F2 U2 F2 
2. (DNF(27.478)) F2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 L' B2 U2 R D U B' L2 R' B F2 D' U2 R2 Rw' Uw 
3. 21.492 D R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D U' R' F U L' D F R' B2 D' F2 Rw' Uw' 
4. 21.877 R' U' B2 R' L F2 U' R2 F' L2 F2 B U2 R2 B' R2 L2 F' L Fw' 
5. DNF(27.108) B2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D F2 L R2 U' R' B' U' L D' U' Uw2


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Mar 15, 2018)

Shameful DNF. Not about the result itself, but more like about my duuuuuuumb execution.

Nerves might have played a minor role, but in no way I'll use them as an excuse. My overall execution is bad and I should feel bad.

So, yeah. I'm already back at working on my corner comms, and trying to improve my TPS during edges in the meantime.


----------



## Blindsighted (Mar 15, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Shameful DNF. Not about the result itself, but more like about my duuuuuuumb execution.
> 
> Nerves might have played a minor role, but in no way I'll use them as an excuse. My overall execution is bad and I should feel bad.
> 
> So, yeah. I'm already back at working on my corner comms, and trying to improve my TPS during edges in the meantime.


Lol, I went to a comp last weekend and had 2 DNFs and then a 1:02 with a 20 second pause lol. My pb in comp is only 57. I practiced so long and hard I should have gotten at least a sub-40.
I've been thinking about how in the world I did soooooo badly. I think it was just nerves and the inability to concentrate ;p 
I decided that I'm going to start to walking up to people and just doing a bld solve since I usually get more butterflies doing that then in comp lol.


----------



## G2013 (Mar 18, 2018)

Memo PB! DNF was because of overspamming TPS lol, I completely messed up the 3rd last comm xd

1. DNF(18.437)[6.04] 6/10 8 algs B2 D F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 F D B2 L F U R' F' U' R Rw2 Uw'

y
l D' l', S
Uw: L U M' U2 M U L'
M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U
L: Uw M Uw2' M Uw
M' U: L' E' L2 E L'

D2 R: R D' R', U // executed this as D R2 D R D' R' U R D R' U R' D2
R D: R' U R, D
F': D2, R U2 R' //idk why I did this

76 moves in 12.39 seconds = 6.13 TPS


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 18, 2018)

close one, fastest exec by a lot. Off by 3+ and 2x centers, probably messed up a comm as the memo was quite strong on this one. also first sub10 whcih lookes like it was almost solved lol

9:32.62 F2 L2 Bw' L2 B' Dw' L' B2 Bw' Uw2 Rw' Bw' Lw B' D R B F2 Uw' R2 U2 F2 Dw Uw2 L' Fw Bw Dw Lw' F' U D B' Fw' R' L F2 Bw2 Lw' L' Fw R Rw F' L2 F' B2 Uw2 R' L Fw' Uw2 D2 Dw2 B Bw2 Fw Uw' L2 Dw

ez scramble, too.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 23, 2018)

3:22.65, 4:04.97, 4:04.19 = 3:50.60

I messed up +center memo on the last one and wasted around 15 seconds. PB is mean is 3:47

Also Had a 3:22 earlier where I did 2 extra wing comms (PB is 3:19)


----------



## porkynator (Mar 23, 2018)

CyanSandwich said:


> 3:22.65, 4:04.97, 4:04.19 = 3:50.60
> 
> I messed up +center memo on the last one and wasted around 15 seconds. PB is mean is 3:47
> 
> Also Had a 3:22 earlier where I did 2 extra wing comms (PB is 3:19)



Crazy stuff.
I hope you meant to post this in the "Blindfold Accomplishments" thread


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 23, 2018)

porkynator said:


> Crazy stuff.
> I hope you meant to post this in the "Blindfold Accomplishments" thread


Thanks. I did mean to post it here because they were PB fails I guess


----------



## porkynator (Mar 23, 2018)

5BLD: DNF(6:15.51) L Rw' Lw2 Uw Fw2 Bw' Lw' Fw Lw Dw2 Lw' Uw B' L' U' Rw' D R2 L2 Fw' Lw2 Dw Bw' B' Rw L2 B U' R Dw2 D2 L Lw Fw R' Fw2 Lw R Bw Lw' Dw' R2 Bw' U Uw Fw D2 Bw' B' R D2 F' Dw2 D R2 Rw Uw2 Lw2 L Rw'

Made a mistake during the second-last corner comm, the rest was fine 
I think this is my fastest attempt so far.


----------



## sigalig (Apr 2, 2018)

PB is still 57 (((( 3 stupid obliques


----------



## sigalig (Apr 2, 2018)

sorry double post but omg this is hugebld hell.
DNFed a 33:58 8bld the try after the one above ^^^^ this time by 2 obliques lol


----------



## Jacck (Apr 2, 2018)

sigalig said:


> sorry double post but omg this is hugebld hell.
> DNFed a 33:58 8bld the try after the one above ^^^^ this time by 2 obliques lol


Wow, that is really bad! Good luck next time, and remember: you can't DNF by one oblique!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 5, 2018)

I just did a 10 cube MBLD attempt, but I only got 8/10. The reason for this post in the BLD failure thread is because the only piece that I forgot to solve on both cubes was the "bld" corner . Had I remembered how to solve them "bld" it would have been 10/10. Also, memo was pretty slow.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 6, 2018)

I am really sorry for the double post, but I just attempted my first 5x5 BLD solve ever and it was off by 8 wings and 3 midges. Time was 32:48.37[17:21.13]. 

It could have been better if I had not mixed up the midge letters and remembered the edges pairs, but for a first attempt I am not to disappointed, and hopefully soon I will get a success.


----------



## CarterK (Apr 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I am really sorry for the double post, but I just attempted my first 5x5 BLD solve ever and it was off by 8 midges and 3 edges. Time was 32:48.37[17:21.13].
> 
> It could have been better if I had not mixed up the midge letters and remembered the edges pairs, but for a first attempt I am not to disappointed, and hopefully soon I will get a success.


By edges do you mean wings?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 6, 2018)

CarterK said:


> By edges do you mean wings?


Oops, I just relized that I put the wrong name for the pieces. I was off by "8 wings and 3 midges". For some reason I get the name of the pieces mixed up easily and I forgot to make sure that I had the right names, but thank you for checking on that, and I fixed it in the original post as well.


----------



## MattP98 (Apr 17, 2018)

First ever 5BLD attempt, at 2am: DNF by 2 + centres, 4 X centres, 12 wings, 5 midges, and 6 corners. Also woefully slow - over an hour - but hopefully the next attempts will be faster.

Edit:
5BLD attempt 2 - this time at 1am so I am improving ^^: DNF by 5 + centres, 2 X centres, and 4 corners. Sub-hour! Execution was a lot smoother too, though I'm kinda glad I was off by a couple of centres as to DNF on corners only would kill me.


----------



## MattP98 (Apr 23, 2018)

MattP98 said:


> I'm kinda glad I was off by a couple of centres as to DNF on corners only would kill me.


Jinxed it.

Another 2am 5BLD attempt, attempt 3 - this one off by 6 corners and 7 edges. Edges here being actual edges as I messed up a Y perm on corners and DNFed due to that. Everything else was solved. =(


----------



## sigalig (May 4, 2018)

Well this is sad

Missed a 2:01 4bld ao5 by 2 solves off by 2 pieces each 

avg of 5: DNF 

Time List: 
1. (2:00.51) F Fw Rw F2 Uw L2 B' U2 D B L Uw' F' Fw2 Uw Fw' R' Rw Uw B Uw' Fw2 F B2 D2 Uw2 B2 F Fw Rw2 L F U Uw B2 L2 R2 U Rw R 
2. 2:03.95 L2 B' Uw B U R Fw' Rw2 L R2 Uw2 D2 Fw' Uw' F Rw2 L' D' B' Uw2 U2 Fw2 F' Uw' D L' F2 Uw' U2 Rw' D' Rw2 Uw' Rw' Fw' R2 Fw2 U' L2 D2
3. (DNF(2:13.66)[1 move during wings]) Rw' F2 U Fw L' F' R2 L2 U D' B' F U2 Rw2 D' B2 Rw' L2 D' Uw' F' D Fw2 Rw' R U' L' D2 R' D2 F Fw Rw' L' Uw R Rw2 U' B' U2 
4. DNF(1:59.13)[2ce] B' Rw2 B2 R F' B' U' L B' Fw' Rw B2 R B U2 F2 U D' R' L' Fw' F R' L2 U D L Rw' D F' Rw' U2 R2 Uw' B2 Uw' B2 R2 L2 Fw' 
5. DNF(2:00.44)[2 wings] Uw F' D' Fw' R' B' Rw' L2 U2 R Rw' Uw B' Fw2 Rw D' Fw2 B' D2 R2 L D Uw R' Fw R2 D F L2 B Fw2 U Fw2 F R' Rw' B R Rw' D


----------



## Cale S (May 4, 2018)

2-7BLD DNF by 4 centers on 6x6 and a slice on 7x7 

time was slow anyway because I was tired, 1:03:xx with 40:xx memo


----------



## Roman (May 7, 2018)

Failed the luckiest 4BLD scramble ever given to me by qqTimer
F' L2 B L' Fw2 D' Rw2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 F Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw' L2 B2 F2 Fw L' R2 D2 L' B' L Rw F U' F Rw' R L2 F D' Rw' R2 L'
Try it.


----------



## sigalig (May 13, 2018)

First try at 2-8BLD relay: 1:42:53.61[1:01:17.40] DNF

2x2-5x5 and 8x8 all solved.
7x7 DNFed by 2 obliques and a missed slice, 6x6 DNFed by 2 inner x-centers.

Honestly a lot closer than I expected for the first try. 3 mistakes isn't bad. Also this is my second ever 8BLD success lol.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 13, 2018)

Failed a 3bld mean today at comp because I messed up my middle solve somehow. Utah still doesn’t have a mean lol.


----------



## CarterK (May 14, 2018)

So 3BLD yesterday...

First scramble: 14'/9, 2:02 DNF, couldn't wrap my head around memo
Second: Still pretty bad, wasn't in the mood, 1:49
Third: 12'/6'. Here's the real problem

I messed up memo, so that wasted 5 seconds
I messed up a comm, so that wasted another 5 seconds
I get to corners at 34 (24 without the messups)
I FORGET CORNERS. How do you even forget on that scramble.
After remembering at 1:09, I get a 1:14.

Still won, but super dumb, my official pb is 41.03


----------



## sigalig (May 14, 2018)

No joke, this is something like my 15th sub-35 8bld dnf by 3 pieces or less.

DNF(32:53.58)[forgot to execute one oblique comm ] 4r2 u' b 3b2 r2 B2 3b2 3u 3l 4u' U' l 4f2 b' d2 3r2 B2 3b F' f' d' f 3b2 R2 4r2 3f 3b2 B' 4u2 l 3f' 3d' 3u 4u l2 3d2 3u' r2 3u' 3l2 d2 4u B2 4f2 b' 3u2 U B 3b2 4f 3f' 3d' 4u2 3u' d2 3l 3b 4r' L f 3l R 3b' 3u' F r D B F 3r2 b2 3l' D' b' D2 u2 l 4r R' 3f 3r' D2 f' 4r2 R' 3l l d B' 4f b 4u2 L' 4u' 3l 3b2 U' b' f l 4u2 B' 3f' R' 3f D2 r2 b2 D' B d2 F2 R' 3b2 3f' b r 4f' 3d u2


----------



## sigalig (May 16, 2018)

Second attempt at 2-8BLD relay: dnf by 6 and 8. Time was satisfyingly large improvement though: 1:36:43.10[57:12.21].

I suspect one missed outer layer turn on the 8x8 and surprisingly 3 mistakes during exec on 6x6, all either an inversed comm or a recall mistake (off by 3 wings, 3 inner x, 3 obliques)


----------



## sigalig (May 18, 2018)

Missed 6bld UWR by 2 inner xcenters lol. 4:34 exec though, thats cool 

DNF(8:40.79) F 3Fw' Uw2 3Uw' R2 L U 3Rw2 Rw' D2 L B' L2 3Uw Lw 3Rw2 Dw 3Uw' U Bw2 U' 3Uw D2 3Fw2 D' Bw 3Uw2 L2 F' 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Uw' Bw' Lw' 3Rw2 Uw2 U' D 3Uw Bw' R2 Bw' Fw Rw' 3Rw2 Dw' Rw 3Rw Dw R' Lw2 3Uw 3Rw R2 L' 3Fw Bw R2 L' 3Uw' Rw2 Bw2 3Rw' Bw' Dw2 Bw2 Dw D2 R2 B L 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Lw' F2 Dw' U


----------



## Gomorrite (May 18, 2018)

I go excited into Blindfold Discussion after seeing the last post is by sigalig, expecting another UWR... only to see it is in the Blindfold Failures thread.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 21, 2018)

Double DNF'd yesterday on official 4BLD, both because of incredibly dumb execution mistakes.

And failed miserably on 3BLD as well, although I did get a 2:09 success so yay for another bronze, I guess? :|


----------



## Roman (May 22, 2018)

I have no idea why is it no viral yet.
Kamil Przybylski failed WR by a corner twist. 41/42 in 59:57 at YJ Fest 2018, would've been WR by 3 seconds. http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3084&cat=19&rnd=1
He said he'll upload the video as soon as he come home ^^


----------



## asacuber (May 22, 2018)

holy... i can understand a recall mistake, exe mistake or whatever, but this is just too sad :/


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 24, 2018)

9/11 MBLD Fail. I am a little sad about this attempt because one of the DNF'd cubes was only off by 2 edges and if I had remembered that letter pair this attempt would have been a PB since it would have been 10/11.

But this was my first time trying 11 cube in MBLD so it not to disappointing, but I need to work on remembering everything better (like spending a little more time reviewing). 
Also, I decided to switch to OP/OP for MBLD recently because I know that I will have a harder time trying to remember all the M2 algs and if I will have parity on a cube, at the competition that I am going to in a couple of day, so instead worrying about parity and what not I am going to be using OP/OP this time around, especially since I get much more nervous in a competition, and this will be the first time competing in MBLD at a competition, so with all that combined I will stick with OP/OP.


----------



## porkynator (May 25, 2018)

Missed my first 5BLD Mo3 by 2 midges


----------



## TheGrayCuber (May 28, 2018)

Missed Megaminx Blind UWR by a little over 3 seconds.


----------



## sigalig (May 28, 2018)

Would have had a 2:18.50 4bld ao12 but I missed a 2:01 by 2 twisted corners (twisted corner the wrong way)



Spoiler: times and scrambles



avg of 12: 2:18.50

Time List:
1. 2:18.27 R L2 Uw2 D2 U Rw R F L Fw R2 Fw' F' D2 F Fw L' R' U2 Fw Uw' U D2 F Uw' B2 F' Uw Rw' Fw' B D U' L' R' Uw L' Uw L2 Uw2
2. 2:04.86 D2 Fw2 B R2 B' Fw Uw' L2 Uw2 U L F2 R L' Fw Rw' F' Fw2 Uw U L D' Uw' B2 Fw L2 F2 U2 Rw L' F R' F2 R L' U2 L' U Fw2 F'
3. 2:11.56 Uw2 R' Uw2 B R F' D' Rw' R B' R2 F' Rw' Uw F2 D Rw' L2 R2 F Fw2 L2 Rw' B2 D' B2 D2 R Uw' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw' Fw D2 Fw Uw' L2 D'
4. (2:00.35) L2 B' Uw Rw2 L2 R2 Fw B' D' U2 Uw' L2 Uw2 R' Fw' R Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' U2 F' D' Uw F U' Rw2 D B R2 B L2 R' F2 B2 U Rw2 Uw2 D' R2
5. 2:01.00[2 twisted corners] Rw' F Rw2 L D2 Rw D B Rw2 Uw L2 Rw' B2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' D' U2 L2 Fw U' R' Fw2 U2 Uw' R' F' Rw L Uw B' Rw' B' Rw Uw2 L2 F R' Uw2 B2
6. 2:12.47 Fw L R' D Uw Rw' L Fw L2 Rw Uw2 F' D2 B D' F U2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2 U' R' Uw Rw D2 R L' B U' Rw B2 Uw' R2 L U' B2 Fw2 D F'
7. 2:41.28 B2 F Uw' B2 Fw2 D2 F Uw R2 U Uw2 Fw Rw' L Fw D2 R' F2 Fw' L U Fw2 U Fw U F' Rw F U2 Uw R2 Rw2 U' B F Uw U' F' D' Uw2
8. 2:22.42 F L' R' Fw' Uw U' F2 Rw' Uw' R' L2 U' Uw Rw' D' F2 U2 Fw U F' U B' Uw' F2 Fw L' U2 Uw Rw F2 Uw Rw' B2 F Rw D' Fw D' L' B
9. 2:03.03 Fw Uw2 B' Fw' L' R' B2 F2 U Rw2 B2 Fw Uw L2 D R' Rw2 B' R Uw' U2 F2 Fw' U' Rw' F U Rw' U2 F' R Rw2 Uw2 F' Uw' R2 Rw' Uw' L2 Fw2
10. (DNF(2:21.66)) R' D' Fw2 R' D F Uw2 U Rw2 Uw' F' Rw' U' B2 Uw' L' R2 D2 Uw R2 F Uw2 R2 L2 B' U2 B' Fw R D F D2 B' R2 Rw Fw' F' L' Fw U
11. 2:58.57 L Rw F2 Rw' F L2 F' Rw' U2 R' Uw F2 Uw' D' L' R B U' B2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 F' Fw2 L' Fw2 U Rw2 D Rw R' Uw' F' Rw' L R B' Uw F2
12. 2:11.55 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' L D' Rw2 D B2 L R2 Fw L F2 Fw' B2 D U' Uw' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw' Uw L U' B R L2 F' Rw' Uw R D Uw' R' Fw' U Uw F'



Edit: derp I wrote mo3 instead of ao12, fixed


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 28, 2018)

I almost got on official 4x4 BLD success, but on the second attempt I inserted a wing letter pair in the wrong side and I forgot to do the Corner parity alg. If it was not for that I would have had it. One of the other attempts was off by 2 centers and 2 wings, which I guess I forgot the order of them.

I tried my first official MBLD attempt at the competition and I only got a 3/10 which was really sad because 4 of the cubes were only off by either 1 flipped edge or 1 flipped corner. Had I gotten those cubes right I could have qualified for Nationals.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 2, 2018)

4BLD DNF(2:05), 3 wings


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 3, 2018)

Just DNF'd one of the easiest scrambles ever...by BD flipped edge missed in memo. Would have been pb by 10 seconds.

1. DNF(52.15) R2 B2 L F2 R D2 B2 L U2 B L2 D F' D2 U2 L B2 U2 Fw Uw'

Not sure of the memo/exec splits because I was using stackmat, but probably memo pb, maybe even sub-20.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 4, 2018)

I attempted my first ever 6x6 BLD solve and it was a pretty bad fail. 50:34.67[32:21.98]
I was off by 2 inner and outer x centers, 4 obliques, 3 midges, and 3 wings. But hey, I got the corners solved right.

I really enjoyed it, and now I really want to keep trying it to eventually get a success. I also need to work on commutators for 4x4-6x6, since at the moment my execution is pretty slow.


----------



## ZaTank (Jun 5, 2018)

Tried to show my cousin a 3BLD solve to "prove that I could" and I opened my eyes and 2 edges are flipped in place.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 10, 2018)

8:40 6BLD DNF by 3 wings and 3 centers, would have been UWR :'(
edit: 8:53 off by 3 centers 
edit again: 8:34 off by 2 centers...
lol: 8:36 off by 3 centers


----------



## sigalig (Jun 17, 2018)

I think this takes the cake for my biggest blind fail ever

Official 4:02 5bld DNF. I memorized a corner as twisted when it was actually solved. No idea why. Cube was a J perm away from being solved at ~3:55, so it would have been sub-4 without this mistake.


----------



## schapel (Jun 18, 2018)

Official 5BLD DNF(3:43) and 4BLD DNF(1:24)
Oh well


----------



## James Storey (Jun 19, 2018)

I was doing a 3BLD solve in front of about 50 people for the Auckland workshop talent show. I forgot about a single flipped edge and DNFed.


----------



## sigalig (Jun 21, 2018)

just missed a 3:51 5bld mo3 because i did an accidental Uw' during corners, wasnt sure if it was a Uw' or a U', so I did a U to undo it and made the cube off by a u' slice at the end lol. Times were 3:37, 3:48, 4:08 (3:37 was the DNF by u')


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 25, 2018)

Double PB fail

3:40.00, 3:36.22, 4:31.21, 4:14.85, DNF = 3:55 mo3/4:08 ao5

I did 6 extra comms on the 4:31 and 4 on the 4:14.


----------



## Supercat67 (Jun 28, 2018)

I finally beat my 53.xx PB 3BLD Ao12, but with a counting 1:37. I didn't see realize I already had one DNF and went extremely safe on the twelve solve to guarantee I got a Ao12 and ended up ruining what could have been a low 40 Ao12.

If the final solve was a 0:40, Ao12 = ~0:42, if the final solve was a 0:50, Ao12 = ~0:43, if the the final solve was a 1:00, Ao12 = ~0:44.


Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-28
avg of 12: 48.003

Time List:
1. 36.647 B2 D' L' F' B L2 D2 B2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 Uw
2. 46.519 F R2 B2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D F2 R' U R2 B' R F' U R Fw Uw2
3. 34.902 B' U' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 F L' F L' B R B U B2 Fw' Uw'
4. 57.848 D L B U' D F2 B L U R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 F Uw'
5. 38.536 U2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 B D2 B2 R2 B R' D' L2 D' L' F' U2 L' D L Fw Uw
6. 42.331 D2 F' R F R' U2 R U' R2 D2 L' F2 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 R Rw Uw2
7. 48.476 U L' D B2 R2 B' U' F' R F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D F Rw Uw
8. (DNF(57.582)) D' F' R2 F2 U R F2 B U' F' U D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2
9. (32.650) R F L2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 R2 U' L' F2 U L D R2 D Fw' Uw2
10. 40.805 R2 U F2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 R' D F' U2 L2 U' R' B2 L2 U Fw Uw
11. 36.747 D2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' B2 F D L F2 R2 U' B D2 U Rw Uw'
12. 1:37.219 B2 D R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L' U R' B' U' R D F R U Rw' Uw


----------



## sigalig (Jun 28, 2018)

rip UWR 5bld ao5

avg of 5: DNF

Time List:
1. 3:54.54 Dw F2 R L Dw2 B L' B' L2 Lw2 F' Lw' L' B L2 Dw' B' Lw' L' B2 Lw Bw B' R' U2 R' U Dw' Rw L F' Fw' L2 Dw' Bw2 Rw2 R2 Lw2 B2 Fw Uw' D Rw' F Uw2 R Bw' D' Bw' Fw' Uw2 L' Bw' Uw2 R' Fw' D U Uw' Lw
2. 3:51.55 Rw2 U2 L Uw2 Dw' B' Lw' Uw Fw F Dw Uw2 U2 D' R L' D R2 Fw Dw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw Bw F' R' Lw Rw L' B' Bw Fw2 Rw F2 Fw' R' Rw' F' B' Fw R2 Rw' D Bw2 U' Rw2 U2 Lw2 Fw D2 B Bw' D' Bw Lw2 Rw Dw' L' D F2
3. (DNF(4:16.10)[1 move during +centers]) Bw2 Lw' L' R' Rw Uw' Fw' D2 Dw F Fw' U2 D2 Rw L2 B' L' B Dw2 R2 Rw Dw' Uw' D' Lw' L' B2 Dw' D' U Bw Lw' B Dw B' D2 Fw' Bw2 R' Lw' Rw' F Lw R2 D2 Lw2 Uw L Dw' Lw Rw' R2 Fw R Bw2 Rw L2 U R' Uw2
4. (3:46.71) U Uw2 D2 R2 Bw' D Uw' Dw2 Bw Dw R' B2 L' Rw2 Bw' F R B R Lw' F Bw2 Dw Lw F' U Fw' Dw F R' D' Dw Fw' Rw2 B' U2 Rw' D2 Bw R L Uw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 Fw Uw Lw2 L R2 Bw Lw' B' D' B U2 B2 R2 F' Lw
5. DNF(3:55.94)[1 move during +centers] Rw' Bw Rw' F2 B' L Bw L2 U2 L2 F2 Uw Dw2 Bw' D B2 Bw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw' D2 Dw' B Uw' L2 U' F2 Dw U Fw2 B2 D2 R' Uw2 B2 F' L B2 Bw R Uw2 Fw' U B Fw Uw2 R Dw2 Bw2 Dw' Bw2 R' Bw2 Lw' Dw F Dw2 D' Rw' Fw2


edit: kaijun has probably destroyed this ao5 but i have no confirmations cus he almost never tells anybody anything lol


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 29, 2018)

rip, dnfed a low 13 by 1 move (it was off by 4 edges and 4 centers)


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 29, 2018)

What is this madness? It looks as if the the video was sped-up! How can you move your head so fast?


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 30, 2018)

Failed official 5BLD ER by a single physical corner twist  I didn't think it's possible in 5bld lol. 
Time was slow anyway and I will get it eventually so it's okay.


----------



## sigalig (Jul 2, 2018)

i will never sub-4 mo3

3:44.56, 3:46.80 DNF by a 2-wing cycle, 3:59.80


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 5, 2018)

First 4BLD attempt, right mess. Think I did one of the 'tricky' algorithms wrong. I think it was for the target q, I rotated to avoid B moves, but never rotated back.

Edit: Third attempt at 2 cubes for multiblind. 1 right again, 1 wrong by 2 corners! I bet I could do more cubes, I just want to get 2/2!


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 15, 2018)

Just spent far too long working tout a decent MD alg for DF-LD-RD only to find that I've done it before as it's already on my alg list. I'll try to remember it this time!


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Jul 15, 2018)

Have DNFed every 3BLD attempt at home so far


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 16, 2018)

1:40 official 3bld dnf by 2 twisted corners (tracing error), also dnfed the other 2 solves by 2 twists oof


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 18, 2018)

sub-12 fail 

DNF(14.98) B' U2 L2 U2 B' F' U2 F U2 L2 U2 R F D2 U' R2 B F' U R U2 Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 18, 2018)

0/2 6x6 MBLD off by 2 centers and 5 centers
lol


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 19, 2018)

3 wings off my first official 5bld attempt and 2nd attempt ever, the first was a success at home.

The 2nd official attempt was off by midges only because of a recall failure. They were very safe attempts


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 19, 2018)

Failed finals at wcct Reno. Got a 53.xx dnf because I executed the inverse of the very last comm. Jay took 3rd with a 55.73


----------



## sigalig (Jul 20, 2018)

RIP PB mo3

mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 2:06.44 Rw' U Rw F' L' Fw2 Uw' U' R L' B' U' Uw' L B2 U' D2 R' Fw Rw F L F' D2 Rw' F' Uw' Fw2 B R B' R' Fw2 R' L' Rw2 U2 B' L' R 
2. 1:44.32+ Uw2 D B Uw B' R2 Fw' U2 B2 Uw2 F Fw2 B L2 R' D' Fw L2 F2 Rw' R' F' D2 Fw' Rw L R' Uw2 U2 R L Uw2 R Fw2 Uw' F L2 Rw' B' F2 
3. DNF(1:46.29)[2 wings] R F' D2 Rw2 D2 Uw' F' Fw Uw' Fw2 R F2 Fw' B R' Rw2 B Uw' Fw2 Rw' D2 B Fw' D Uw' R L2 Uw2 L' B' Uw' Fw Uw L U' Fw' Rw' R' L Uw


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 26, 2018)

I randomly did a two-cube 222 multiblind and had a success, so I thought I'd try doing a normal two-cube multiblind to see if I'd succeed (the last time I tried multiblind was about a year ago for the forum weekly comps). No dice—I managed to solve the corners on both cubes, but I forgot a whole chunk of edge targets on both cubes.

One of these days…


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 29, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-29
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 50.43 D2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 L' B U2 L F' L' R F2 U R Fw' Uw' 
2. DNF D' B2 L U2 F2 R D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' F' R' D U B' R F U' B2 Rw2 
3. 53.42 L U' F U R L2 D' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 Uw

When PB mean is 1:03


----------



## schapel (Aug 10, 2018)

Official 1:17.23 off by 3 xcenters and 2 wings, on 24 algs


----------



## Cale S (Aug 11, 2018)

57:45 2-7BLD relay DNF because I forgot to execute 5x5 corners


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm practicing MegaBLD
Untimed corner memo, 17:44 excecution perfect recall. I messed up an early set up move which threw off the whole solve. I kept going and got more comfortable with the set ups.
DNF but it was a good learning experience.

Once I get closer with corners I'll try edges.

It also helps that I'm learning Orozco which is like a more complex method of the one used for MegaBLD.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 13, 2018)

newtonbase said:


> Just spent far too long working tout a decent MD alg for DF-LD-RD only to find that I've done it before as it's already on my alg list. I'll try to remember it this time!


it wasn't M' D' M D2 M' D' M'?


----------



## CarterK (Aug 13, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> it wasn't M' D' M D2 M' D' M'?


R' F' R: R2, S is faster.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 13, 2018)

CarterK said:


> R' F' R: R2, S is faster.


not MD tho, if i know what md means


----------



## CarterK (Aug 13, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> not MD tho, if i know what md means


oh oops, didn't read that part. I'm not really sure why he'd want an MD alg for that when there are other options.


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 14, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> it wasn't M' D' M D2 M' D' M'?


That's the one. 



CarterK said:


> I'm not really sure why he'd want an MD alg for that when there are other options.


My old, stiff hands are more comfortable with M, U and D moves. F B and S don't feel right so I try to avoid.


----------



## CarterK (Aug 21, 2018)

oof 6 wings.

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-21
single: DNF

Time List:
1. DNF(2:12.97) B D L' B2 Fw2 Rw R2 Uw D2 L2 U Rw2 B' Uw R' D' F R' Fw2 L' Rw D2 R2 Fw R' Fw D2 F L2 U Uw L' R' Fw2 Uw D Rw' Uw2 D2 R'

Reonstruction Here


tbh I'm not too mad about this, even though it would be pb by a significant margin because:
It shows that I can get these times
I used some really good comms and had a ton of cool cancelations
This is one of the stupidest scrambles I've ever seen. 21 algs, I memoed for 20 but executed 19 lol.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 29, 2018)

i was timing my cicles with UR and UF as buffers, since one has .1 more qtm average and .1 less htm average than the other
at the 170th ish i messed up a cyclce and when i went to delete the time i deleted the whole session, so had to restart
when i finished i averaged 1.5 with UF and 1.52 with UR
so i still dont have a buffer
great


----------



## Billabob (Oct 21, 2018)

My 2nd attempt at 3BLD was off by 2 flipped edges... I memo'd RM KC BG XL HU - DQ CN OL EM KP AH SH, but I should have had UG at the end 

Oh well... maybe I'll get it next time.


----------



## MattP98 (Oct 27, 2018)

Just had the saddest 5BLD DNF ever at UKC today. Not a nice scramble - had to go into 2 rooms for X centres which never happens, 4 cycle breaks in wings, and 3 twisted corners with 3/4 parities. I jokingly said to my judge before the solve that I couldn't remember how to execute parity - at the end of corner parity I went to execute U R U' R' U2 and instead executed U2 R U' R'. DNF, everything else was solved.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 28, 2018)

1:29 dnf by 3 centers xd

wouldn't have been pb anyway


----------



## Julio974 (Oct 28, 2018)

Just every single attempt at 2x2 Bld I did. I should maybe try to learn the true method.
Also a month ago I judged a DNF by a slice turn. Judging blind is so sad


----------



## sigalig (Nov 11, 2018)

DNFed a 3:32 5BLD by 2 xcenters which, if successful, would have given me a 3:40 mo3 and 3:50 ao5 
(could have potentially rolled the ao5 as well)

1. 4:02.32 U Bw Lw2 Uw' B' Rw Fw Rw B F Uw R' U' Bw' U Fw' Lw' Uw' Fw' F U' F' R' F2 Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw Dw' L2 Dw Fw2 Uw2 D' B' L2 Bw2 Uw L Rw' B' Rw2 Bw' Lw' Dw' L' Uw2 Rw' Bw' Lw' Dw Bw' F U Lw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2
2. 3:51.87[43 algs (22/20/22/12/9)] D Dw Bw' Lw2 U F Uw Lw Fw Rw D U2 Uw2 Dw R B2 Uw' Fw' Bw' Lw' Dw' L' B2 L2 F' Rw' Uw Dw' Lw Dw Uw2 F' Rw2 U' Dw2 R' Bw U' Bw' L2 Lw F' Fw2 L R2 D U Bw Dw2 D' Lw' Dw' Uw Rw' B2 F' Fw U2 Fw' Bw
3. 3:38.40[40 algs] D' U' Fw' Dw Uw2 Fw' Dw2 R Fw2 Dw Uw2 R2 Bw Dw' F2 Bw2 D' B' U' Dw2 Bw2 U' B Uw' U Dw' Lw' Bw D Lw B Bw2 D Fw Dw2 Rw' L F' L2 Fw Uw2 D2 Bw R F' Rw' R' L2 U' Uw2 Dw D Lw2 L2 Bw' R' L Lw Rw2 U2
4. DNF(3:32.36)[2x, 39 algs (18/18/22/12/7)] Uw' Rw U B2 R' Uw' U' Bw U' Uw' L' Fw' U D2 Uw R' F Fw' Rw Dw2 D2 R Fw B' R U B' Bw2 R' Uw2 D Dw' Fw2 Lw' Dw D2 F' Lw2 Fw2 L2 B2 D' Bw2 D Rw2 Bw2 D2 R' L Fw' R Fw' Dw' L' Rw' Dw2 Lw' B Rw2 U2


----------



## T1_M0 (Nov 18, 2018)

How do you even manage to do that? 

I'm so gonna smash it next time.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Nov 27, 2018)

5BLD Pb is 5:01, just got a 4:53 off by 2 t-centers.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 23, 2018)

52:02 2-7BLD relay DNF by the 2x2 and 7x7 lol 

each was a single move mistake I think


----------



## Cale S (Jan 3, 2019)

First attempt at 2-8 BLD relay: 2:59:xx off by 6, 7, 8


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 3, 2019)

Cale S said:


> First attempt at 2-8 BLD relay: 2:59:xx off by 6, 7, 8



Whoa, good luck with future attempts! Why did you decide to skip normal 8BLD?


----------



## Cale S (Jan 3, 2019)

TheGrayCuber said:


> Whoa, good luck with future attempts! Why did you decide to skip normal 8BLD?



I might try 8BLD on its own, but 2-8 hasn't been done yet so I'm more interested in getting this


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 6, 2019)

Lol


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 6, 2019)

Cale S said:


> First attempt at 2-8 BLD relay: 2:59:xx off by 6, 7, 8



Woah, all the best for your next attempt yo.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 8, 2019)

2nd attempt at 2-8 BLD relay: 2:31:11 off by a lot on 7x7 and 5 centers on 8x8 

on 7x7 I accidentally did a wide move while trying to do F and wasn't sure how deep the turn was 

on 8x8 I did a left oblique alg instead of a right oblique alg or vice versa


----------



## schapel (Feb 5, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-02-05
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 2:42.83 D Rw Lw' Dw' D2 U' Uw F' Fw2 Bw R Rw Bw' Rw2 L Uw2 F2 U2 Uw2 D' B' U' Lw' Rw' L' D2 Rw' D2 Lw Bw R Lw Rw' F' Uw' L2 Dw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 F Uw2 L Uw' Fw' L' Bw2 L' Lw' R' U2 Uw' R D Dw2 Bw' Lw Rw Fw' U2 3Uw2 
2. DNF(2:49.64)[3 wings] B F Fw2 D2 Fw2 Dw' B' Fw Uw U D Bw Dw2 R D Dw L F2 L2 Fw R L' Lw2 U2 D2 B Fw2 F Uw Fw U' Fw' U F Uw Rw2 U' R' L2 Bw Rw F' U2 Fw' Uw' U2 F2 Lw L Uw Lw' F' B D' Rw Lw Fw D L2 D2 3Fw' 3Uw 
3. 2:31.36 B2 Rw B2 Dw' Fw' U D Fw2 B2 Lw' U Bw B' Dw Rw B Dw2 D Bw2 B L' Lw2 B2 Bw2 Rw Uw2 Rw' D2 F Fw2 B' L2 Dw' B2 F2 Fw' R' U2 B2 Uw' Fw Bw' Lw2 Rw U R D B' Lw L' Rw2 R' Fw' F2 Uw' L' R' Dw2 Fw2 F2 3Rw

oof


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 5, 2019)

schapel said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2019-02-05
> mean of 3: DNF
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Holy cow Stanley, take a chill pill and let others catch up a bit XD seriously though your progress has been insane, keep up the awesome work dude


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 22, 2019)

I did a 12 corner scramble for megaminx BLD just to remember how it works without investing the 20m that would be required to memo all of the corners.

7m execution because I'm bad at blind, off by 3 corners.

But, now I have the hang of it and can push for a success next month.


----------



## JG Cubing (Feb 24, 2019)

I was attempting a 2x2-4x4 bld relay and I ended up messing up by only 2 centers on the 4x4!


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (Mar 3, 2019)

47.87 PB mo3 fail. The 48 was off by 2 flipped edges. Would've been PB by 6 seconds :/

The 38 is PB2 (post in success thread) and was 7 algs lol

Generated By csTimer on 2019-03-03
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 38.08 D' B2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B D2 B' U2 B2 L D F L2 R2 D2 R U2 Fw Uw2 
2. DNF(48.86) B R U B' U' L' U D L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 F R2 F U2 Rw2 
3. 56.67 R' U B2 R2 U R2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 F R' U2 B F' U2 R D2 U' Rw' Uw'


----------



## PokeCubes (Mar 20, 2019)

8:09.29[5:15.97] 4BLD off by 3 wings  PB is 11:34. Gives me more motivation to practice though


----------



## sigalig (Mar 25, 2019)

Blew another chance at a really dank multiBLD mo3 lol

54/60 58:52
55/60 60:00
41/60 60:00 ((((((((((

PB mo3 is still 47.33


----------



## S.S.STAR (Mar 26, 2019)

This happened.



I did ABA' instead of ABA'B' (you can see at 16:23)


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 26, 2019)

S.S.STAR said:


> This happened.
> 
> 
> 
> I did ABA' instead of ABA'B' (you can see at 16:23)



Extremely sad and extremely close yo!
All the best for future attempts.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 31, 2019)

I just DNF'ed another 11cube mbld attempt. 4/11!! Like what even. I have no idea if it is exe or memo errors. Cause 2 cubes are off by 3C (I use OP so I didn't like do an inverse of a comm.) Another All the rest are mostly edge errors. One cube with 6E wrong?! So yeah Idk what I am doing incorrectly at all so idk what to focus on. stupid. Maybe just do small attempts and try to rectify this


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I just DNF'ed another 11cube mbld attempt. 4/11!! Like what even. I have no idea if it is exe or memo errors. Cause 2 cubes are off by 3C (I use OP so I didn't like do an inverse of a comm. Another All the rest are mostly edge errors. One cube with 6E wrong?! So yeah Idk what I am doing incorrectly at all so idk what to focus on. stupid. Maybe just do small attempts and try to rectify this


When you do attempts, do known scrambles and keep the cubes in order so that you can go back and reapply the scramble if necessary to figure out what you did wrong. That practice can really help you fix systematic mistakes fast, and you can keep doing big attempts.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 31, 2019)

yes I do use known scrambles (csTimer) I just don't place them in order but I suppose that would help a lot. Thx, will go try that!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 31, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> yes I do use known scrambles (csTimer) I just don't place them in order but I suppose that would help a lot. Thx, will go try that!


Also recording Can be a big help


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 31, 2019)

Yeah I do do that too, just decided not too atm cause of reasons hah. I remember I started learning Orozco because of you. Thx very much! Haven't put enough effort in until recently but thanks for the survival guide!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 31, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Yeah I do do that too, just decided not too atm cause of reasons hah. I remember I started learning Orozco because of you. Thx very much! Haven't put enough effort in until recently but thanks for the survival guide!


Glad it’s been of help to you


----------



## sigalig (May 6, 2019)

13:56 7bld DNF by a slice lol
I think I did an r where i should have done an r'
6:58/6:57 splits

hopefully next success can be sub-13


----------



## sigalig (May 13, 2019)

Missed a 3:14 5bld mo3 by 3 +centers on the 3rd solve lol oops

1. (3:02.76[39 algs (17/19/22/10/8)]) D2 Rw D R Dw L' U' D2 L2 F2 Dw Rw B R B Dw' U2 Rw2 Lw' Bw2 R2 U2 Fw Uw2 B' Rw' Dw' D Rw2 Lw2 D2 B R2 F2 B' D B2 Uw2 F' Dw' R Bw R Lw Dw L' Fw' Lw2 Rw B Lw Rw' D2 Dw Uw R' D B2 D' U2 3Rw 3Uw2 
2. 3:16.86[luckier than the previous scramble lol] Lw B' L2 Rw' B2 Lw2 Dw F Rw B U2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 F2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw B2 D2 F2 B L' F' Fw Bw' Rw Fw F2 Lw' Fw2 Rw Dw' D2 Lw' Fw' L2 U' F2 Lw2 U' F Dw' F2 Lw2 B2 Lw' Uw L2 Dw2 L' B Fw' F L' Fw2 Uw' B' Dw' 
3. (DNF(3:25.00)[3+ ]) Dw' L' R' Dw' Rw' F Rw2 R2 Lw' F' Dw' L' Uw2 D2 U' Bw2 R Fw Lw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' Fw Dw Lw D2 U' Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 B2 Rw D2 R' Rw' Lw2 B2 D U Fw B2 Rw2 F' L U' Uw2 Rw2 L Dw D Lw2 Fw R2 D Bw U' Bw' U Dw Fw


----------



## sigalig (May 15, 2019)

And now a 3:12 mo3 dnf by 3 wings on the 3rd solve lmao

mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 3:12.22 Uw' B' Uw Dw R U' R2 L' F2 Dw' R2 L B2 Bw F U Uw Fw2 Rw' R Bw' Rw2 R B2 D2 B' L Dw2 L2 Bw' Dw2 B Uw F' Bw2 B2 D2 L Uw' Bw' Lw' Rw U2 D' Lw' B2 U D2 Bw2 R Fw L' Lw2 D' Rw2 F' D Lw' Uw L 3Rw2 
2. 2:54.20 B2 D2 Lw2 Uw B' R D2 L Uw' L2 F2 Dw R2 F Bw2 Rw Uw2 D' L R' B R' Bw2 R L B F Uw Lw' D' F' L2 Uw' D2 Fw2 Dw' Fw2 L' Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 Dw Bw2 Dw Rw F' B2 Dw R U F2 R Bw' Rw' U2 3Fw' 3Uw2 
3. DNF(3:31.02) Lw Dw' B D' L2 F Dw L Rw' Bw' L Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Dw Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw F Bw2 Fw2 L2 R' Bw Lw R' F Fw2 R Dw Lw2 F Dw2 Fw' Dw Lw' L U' F U' Rw R2 F2 Bw L2 F2 B Dw Fw Bw F R2 Fw2 U2 3Fw 3Uw2


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 16, 2019)

I'm a failure too...


----------



## Connor Yungbluth (May 20, 2019)

40.64 mo3 fail

I have several sub 40 fails but the DNF was off by 1 move (most likely) so this one really stings

Generated By csTimer on 2019-05-20
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 39.03 U B' L' F2 B U R' D2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B R B2 Rw2 
2. DNF(42.33) F D2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 D U L2 F' R' F2 U' B' L2 D2 Rw' Uw2 
3. 40.57 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 F U2 R U L2 F' L2 F2 D B2 Rw Uw'


----------



## M O (May 21, 2019)

oof, first 4bld attempt so I guess its normal


----------



## sigalig (Jun 1, 2019)

37:51 2-7bld relay DNF by a missed move on 2x2 (spent like 30 seconds trying to figure out how to fix the suspected mistake lol), and 2 obliques on 7x7 cus i recalled L instead of K for a parity letter


----------



## sigalig (Jun 4, 2019)

39:04 2-7bld dnf by 2x on 6 and 2x on 7
40:11 2-7bld dnf right after by 3 centers on 4 lol

Somehow 2-7bld is like literally the most frustrating endeavor I've encountered in blindsolving, to this day. Idk why it's so hard to get 100% solved, shouldn't be thaaaat much more difficult than a 20/20 mbld, and I'm safetying memo pretty hard still


----------



## porkynator (Jun 5, 2019)

sigalig said:


> 39:04 2-7bld dnf by 2x on 6 and 2x on 7
> 40:11 2-7bld dnf right after by 3 centers on 4 lol
> 
> Somehow 2-7bld is like literally the most frustrating endeavor I've encountered in blindsolving, to this day. Idk why it's so hard to get 100% solved, shouldn't be thaaaat much more difficult than a 20/20 mbld, and I'm safetying memo pretty hard still



2-7 relay: killing BLDers dreams since 2009.
I remember this attempt by @Mike Hughey was one of the first BLD videos I saw, one of those that motivated me to learn BLD


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 5, 2019)

This is the worst 3bld scramble ever. (or well that's how I feel right now after messing up the first alg of the solve and then giving up) It has about like 4 cycle breaks for edges. Corners suck aswell, try it.

R2 D' U2 B F2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' F2 U2 R2 D' U B F2 U2 R' B2 Rw Uw2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> This is the worst 3bld scramble ever. (or well that's how I feel right now after messing up the first alg of the solve and then giving up) It has about like 4 cycle breaks for edges. Corners suck aswell, try it.
> 
> R2 D' U2 B F2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' F2 U2 R2 D' U B F2 U2 R' B2 Rw Uw2


I'm so bad with bad scrambles. 2:11.66 (1:15.96) At least I got it right.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 15, 2019)

first attempt at 9x9 blindfolded - 1:27:49 DNF 
most pieces are solved but still looks pretty messy 

this was a lot harder than I expected and I don't feel confident with the 3 innermost layers, so I'm not sure if I want to try this again soon


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2019)

Cale S said:


> so I'm not sure if I want to try this again soon


I just want to clarify that my "like" applies (wholeheartedly!) to all except this part of the post.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 15, 2019)

@Mike Hughey Why don't you try 9BLD? You have an 8bld success and you compete in 6bld and 7bld quite often.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> @Mike Hughey Why don't you try 9BLD? You have an 8bld success and you compete in 6bld and 7bld quite often.


I would, but I haven't ever gotten around to getting a 9x9x9. And because of my having a weird color scheme, I can't just borrow one from someone else.
Someday.


----------



## M O (Jun 18, 2019)

4bld DNF by 3 centers, would have been PB


----------



## Cale S (Jun 22, 2019)

9BLD attempt 2:
1:28:23 DNF by 33 centers, 46 wings/midges, and 5 corners (78% of pieces solved, 89% of centers solved)

corners can be solved with L U2 L' U2, not sure what this means

Felt a lot more confident with execution this attempt


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2019)

Cale S said:


> corners can be solved with L U2 L' U2, not sure what this means


What it means is that probably the vast majority of the wrong pieces are due to doing U2 L' when you should have done L' U2. If you still had most of the pieces left to go, it might possibly even be the only mistake you made.

I would guess from that that you probably solve centers before wings? Although it's possible that you could have that few centers wrong because a lot of them worked out nicely or were pre-solved, it's probably more likely that you had some centers solved (but no wings) before making the mistake.


----------



## PokeCubes (Jun 23, 2019)

official 5BLD off by 2 +centers, and I failed 4BLD qualification for nats because I DNFed out of an 8:22


----------



## Cale S (Jun 23, 2019)

9BLD attempt 3: 1:23:24 DNF 
off by 26 centers mostly in bars, 4 midges (2-2swap), and 4 wings (4-cycle)

one wrong slice would explain the centers and wings, not sure about midges


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 23, 2019)

Getting there! Keep trying Cale!! Goodluck


----------



## Cale S (Jun 24, 2019)

9BLD attempt 4
1:31:59 DNF by 3 centers  skipped over one letter pair

getting closer


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 11, 2019)

6bld Attempt 4 
DNF by again 4lO 4rO then 3oX and 2iX. 4 corners like always, an inner l2 or r2 off but the bars rotated because of my corner algs at the end (OP), many inner wings and 6 oW.. Dunno if my method is faulty or something, since I use beginners for the whole thing.
Corners: OP
Midges: M2
Wings: r2
Centers: U2

Exec order: iX, oX, rO, lO, wings, corners.

for D face targets for obliques, I setup to Df and do (for left obliques): 3Rw' U U r U' (inner)l2 U r' U' (inner)l2 U' 3Rw' U2 which is a comm from Graham's list which I turned into an oblique alg. For right obliques I do that on the left side with the U2 at the start. 
I hope that made sense. If this alg is faulty, please let me know. I do believe it is correct tho..
Maybe I am just doing very badly at exec...
Or I should hold off 6bld until I know full 3 style..


----------



## Jacck (Aug 11, 2019)

The second 3Rw' should be 3Rw, not?
Another idea: if you have a letterpair with a difficult piece in it, you could move that to another place/face, then solve the (changed) letterpair and undo the move afterwards.
Some more moves but sometimes easier to do (and kind of the same as setups in 3 style).
Even if your D-obliques should be the last to solve (and to be followed by an U2) you could move it to the front face, solve it there and an oblique of the right face, then bring the D-oblique back, then solve the oblique of the right face and then end with U2.

And I don't think that you should wait for full 3 style. Your "beginner's"-method takes more moves but should be easier to do without errors.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Aug 12, 2019)

Yes sorry it should be 3Rw, misstyped. Thanks for the idea about D targets, I think I will definitely try that!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm a newbie at 3BLD, and I tried to do JUST EDGES, and failed. I don't even know how I did it. My guess is that I made a mistake in undoing setup somewhere, or I misremembered what my letter pair stood for (So i have turban, and I go for TN when it was TB). Oh btw this is my, like, 5th attempt.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> I'm a newbie at 3BLD, and I tried to do JUST EDGES, and failed. I don't even know how I did it. My guess is that I made a mistake in undoing setup somewhere, or I misremembered what my letter pair stood for (So i have turban, and I go for TN when it was TB). Oh btw this is my, like, 5th attempt.


A bit of advice - use a known scramble, and when you finish and it came out wrong, try the same scramble again. You can check your memorization against the scramble to see if you made a mistake, and then try solving two pieces at a time and find your mistake. Or perhaps you'll find you just made some silly mistake when executing, and it works the second time! Either way, it's nice to find out what went wrong if you can, and you gain confidence by realizing it was probably just a small thing that went wrong.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 3, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> A bit of advice - use a known scramble, and when you finish and it came out wrong, try the same scramble again. You can check your memorization against the scramble to see if you made a mistake, and then try solving two pieces at a time and find your mistake. Or perhaps you'll find you just made some silly mistake when executing, and it works the second time! Either way, it's nice to find out what went wrong if you can, and you gain confidence by realizing it was probably just a small thing that went wrong.


Oh, thanks a lot. I have never tried this before. I'll post again in a week (if i fail).


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 15, 2020)

First BLD attempt since like September, I’m pleased to say my technique hasn’t all been lost (which isn’t saying much), and I did a solve which took around 15 minutes, off by 4 edges and 2 corners.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> First BLD attempt since like September, I’m pleased to say my technique hasn’t all been lost (which isn’t saying much), and I did a solve which took around 15 minutes, off by 4 edges and 2 corners.



Try doing sighted solves, then start doing sighted solves except close your eyes to do/undo setup. Then start memorizing just the corners, then just the edges, then finally all of it. That's basically what I did, except I learned 2BLD and then did 2MBLD(2/2) while I was giving up on 3BLD so I was able to skip the memo buildup part and go straight from sighted solves with blind setups to full cube.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I'm a newbie at 3BLD, and I tried to do JUST EDGES, and failed. I don't even know how I did it. My guess is that I made a mistake in undoing setup somewhere, or I misremembered what my letter pair stood for (So i have turban, and I go for TN when it was TB). Oh btw this is my, like, 5th attempt.


Sorry to bump an old comment but weirdly enough, I was able to do a full 3bld solve before I could do an edges only lol


----------



## Jacck (Mar 8, 2020)

DNFed the 6x6x6 on the dark side of cubing (=blind) by only executing the letterpair HL (that I memorize as „hell“) in the wrong direction - is there a deeper meaning?


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Mar 22, 2020)

My best 4BLD attempt yet. I somehow missed the ufR center in memo and ugh.... It hurts lol.

20:59.78 [15:10.69]


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 24, 2020)

closest I've gotten, my 11th attempt so far


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 7, 2020)

1. 32.30 L D2 R D' L2 D F D' B R' D2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D L2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
y
U D', R U' R', D2
R, U2, R D R'
U, R D' R' U2
R' D', R U' R' U R U' R'. D

M U M' U M U M' U
l D l', S'
U' L U, M'
E', L' U L
R U' R' U, M'

all these cases are ridiculously fast, wich in my case means they are ridiculously fast to think of (ohter cases are also fast but i struggle with them)
I was introducing some tweaks on the edges so i was slow solving, making sure i was solving each case as i decided to
the worst part is there is no tweak on any of these cases, shoudlve been an easy sub 25, maybe even PB
good news is im starting to get sub 10 memos, about time


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 8, 2020)

I literally just wanted a decent Ao5 cause my current still isn't sub-2.
I did get some good singles though, the 1:05.63 is PB.





Spoiler: My 30 Attempts:



Time List:
1. 1:15.47 F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R' D2 L' U2 R' D2 F2 U B2 F' L B' F D2 L' R' Fw Uw @2020-04-08 13:10:08
2. DNF(1:49.71)[2E2C - missed a target during corner exec] B D' L2 D F2 R' F D' B' L' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 B2 L2 F2 Fw Uw2 @2020-04-08 13:13:02
3. 1:10.20 U F2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B' D' R' D2 F' L R2 D2 L' Rw2 @2020-04-08 13:15:59
4. DNF(1:53.17)[3E - 1recall mistake] B2 L D2 B' D2 F' U' L' B U B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 Fw Uw2 @2020-04-08 13:18:32
5. 1:10.69 R2 B' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' R2 L D R2 F' U R' D2 L Fw Uw @2020-04-08 13:21:43
6. 1:24.38 D2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 R U F2 L' F R F2 D2 U R Rw' Uw2 @2020-04-08 13:23:46
7. DNF(1:38.19)[2FE - mismemoed last edge target] D R' B F2 R2 U' L2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 L' U R2 B' U B2 U Rw2 Uw @2020-04-08 13:26:35
8. DNF(1:14.67)[4E4C - 1 move during corners] D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F L B' U2 B' D2 F L' B' Fw Uw' @2020-04-08 13:29:16
9. DNF(2:16.27)[(big corner recall pause) 6E5C - probably 1 move and something else I guess] D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 R U F' R' D' R' U F2 U B' F' Rw2 Uw' @2020-04-08 13:31:44
10. DNF(1:18.10)[8E6C - some stupid exec I guess] R' U F2 D2 B R U F' D' B2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 B2 L Rw @2020-04-08 13:35:10
11. DNF(1:10.85)[gave up during edge memo] F' L D2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' U' F' L D2 F Uw2 @2020-04-08 13:37:29
12. 1:23.65 B2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 B D2 B R' U B D' U' B' L2 B' F2 Rw' Uw @2020-04-08 13:39:26
13. 1:28.19 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 R' D2 R D2 B U' B' D U2 B F2 R U2 Rw2 Uw2 @2020-04-08 13:41:19
14. DNF(53.98)[forgot some edges] B' L R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 D U L2 B F' L F' U R F' R' Uw @2020-04-08 13:43:50
15. DNF(1:18.90)[messed up during corner exec] U' R' F2 L D' B' L2 F' U' B U2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 Rw' Uw2 @2020-04-08 13:45:26
16. DNF(1:29.01)[2FE - miss recalled] D B D2 L U2 R' B' U F2 R2 U2 D B2 U' F2 D' B2 R' U2 Fw @2020-04-08 13:48:00
17. DNF(1:26.21)[2FE - forgot to solve a flipped edge] R B L D' R2 D' R U L2 D F2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 Rw2 Uw' @2020-04-08 13:50:16
18. 1:05.63[lol edges] B U2 L F L2 B D' L' B U2 B L2 B' R2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 D Uw @2020-04-08 13:52:22
19. 1:39.62[lol corners] D B F2 D2 B R2 B D2 U2 F D2 F' U2 L U' B2 U2 R' B U2 @2020-04-08 13:54:03
20. DNF(1:31.44)[forgot some edges] B2 L2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 F L D U2 F2 U B' F2 L2 R U Rw' Uw' @2020-04-08 13:56:29
21. DNF(1:16.95)[messed up corners] B2 U F2 U2 F' U2 D' R' L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D Rw2 Uw2 @2020-04-08 13:59:35
22. DNF(1:00.64)[forgot some edges] F D2 L2 F' L2 U2 R' F U F R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 D2 R2 U2 F2 Uw' @2020-04-08 14:01:47
23. 1:45.18[bad] L' D B2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 B R2 F L2 U2 B L' F U' B' D F' U2 Rw2 Uw @2020-04-08 14:03:08
24. DNF(1:31.46)[2FE - missed the flip in memo] L' B2 D' F' R' U B' L2 U2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U R' U2 Rw' @2020-04-08 14:05:14
25. DNF(1:37.52)[forgot corners and some edges are off too] U' F' L2 D B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' L' D B2 U B R U2 F2 Rw Uw2 @2020-04-08 14:07:23
26. DNF(1:25.79)[2FE - memo error] B D U2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 F' D2 F2 U' F' U2 F' L' B' L2 Rw' Uw @2020-04-08 14:09:51
27. DNF(1:15.71)[forgot corners and some mistakes in edges] U' B2 U F2 U L2 U L2 U F2 U F' L' B' F D' L B' U2 B' L' Fw @2020-04-08 14:13:20
28. 1:25.27 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U R' F' L' U B F' R' F' R' Rw' Uw @2020-04-08 14:15:09
29. DNF(1:37.30)[3E - recall error] L R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D B L2 D2 F2 L D' R' F L Uw' @2020-04-08 14:16:53
30. DNF(1:04.54)[nooooooo a move] D' B2 R2 D2 B D2 B F2 D2 R2 B R2 F' R' F2 U' L U2 B' U Fw' Uw @2020-04-08 14:19:08


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm still working for consistency in 3BLD, latest failure was a 4:59.12. Mostly having trouble with memo I guess, not completely sure though. Probably should just spend some extra time reviewing


----------



## Roman (Apr 11, 2020)

I'M BACK

6BLD DNF(8:44.28)[3:53.72] by 2 obliques:





I think I'm capable of sub-8 with sub-3:30 memo. I'm gonna do 6BLD attempts during this quarantine


----------



## ptf606 (Apr 11, 2020)

I just learned a couple days ago and I average like 5:00, I got a DNF 4:11 because I forgot to do parity.


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 13, 2020)

29.41 B2 R' U' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D B L B2 D F D' U R Rw Uw
3+5+p i keep getting sub30s with sub 15executions, if its not parity its passive pieces but i cant force myself to push the memo  excpet when I do and then its barely sub10 if even
misseda 31 mo3 with a 28 DNF too


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 16, 2020)

I just did my first 5BLD attempt: 36:27.83 [26:20.40] DNF by 4+,4m,8w and 4c 
Memo was veeery safe and I DNF'ed it by a single move during +center exec rip
I'm such an idiot.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 16, 2020)

VIBE_ZT said:


> My best 4BLD attempt yet. I somehow missed the ufR center in memo and ugh.... It hurts lol.
> 
> 20:59.78 [15:10.69]
> 
> ...


ouf


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2020)

6BLD DNF(8:02.73)[3:42.61] by two inner x centers, although inner x are the elements I'm most confident in xD


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 26, 2020)

RIP


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 30, 2020)

damn it dude woudlve been hype because of the difficulty, my ring finger slipped is that how its spelled? lol that was a joke, not really.. in the second to last cycle, a Uperm, its U M' U' away from solved
im wondering how the photo is gonna look
not great hahaha i cant be bothered it was a 25.64


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 30, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-30 (solving from 2020-04-30 17:02:06 to 2020-04-30 18:10:55)
mean of 3: DNF

Time List:
1. 7:42.88=4:47.85+2:55.03 B' D F U' F2 R2 L' B' L2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 R D2 B Fw' Uw @2020-04-30 17:02:06 
2. 7:05.06=4:27.20+2:37.85 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 D F' L U F D' Rw Uw @2020-04-30 17:20:05 
3. DNF(7:14.25)=4:11.55+3:02.70 L2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' F' R' F U L' U2 L' B' F' Rw Uw2 @2020-04-30 18:10:55

last scramble was super easy and I kinda safetied because I wanted to get a mean.

off by a slice in exec rip


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 30, 2020)

My recent BLD goals have been 5BLD success, 10 cube MBLD success, and sub-2 3BLD success.

I got 1:45 3BLD off by parity, and a 2:00.89 success. 
I got 9/10 MBLD but in 1:12:xx
And only one failed attempt at 5BLD


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

4:04 DNF 3BLD, great solve but I forgot to flip RB since I was rushing exec for good time. Still happy with it, hoping to get a PB soon(current is stupid 3:50)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

Literally every solve except the ones that I do while I'm somewhere weird.

I always get successes outside, while talking, on rollercoasters, y'know the usual locations. Just never when I'm listening to classical music, and sitting in my room at my desk, super comfortable, and concentrated.


----------



## ProStar (May 20, 2020)

Started to feel sorta confidant in my BLD ability, then promptly fell into a 6 DNF streak. Am tired tonight, hopefully will break out of it tomorrow. The first two were because I was rushing for a good time, but then I went normal(the last two I safetied) and couldn't get a success.

[Haven't switched to M2 yet since I'm having a little trouble with it, but I'll be switching as soon as I can get a feel for it]


----------



## Cale S (May 26, 2020)

31:19.99 mega BLD DNF by 1 twisted corner

it's the buffer so might have been during scrambling but I felt like I might have twisted one during the attempt so it could be that too
edit: after looking at corner memo again I'm pretty sure it was during scrambling


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 26, 2020)

Cale S said:


> 31:19.99 mega BLD DNF by 1 twisted corner
> 
> it's the buffer so might have been during scrambling but I felt like I might have twisted one during the attempt so it could be that too
> edit: after looking at corner memo again I'm pretty sure it was during scrambling


will you count it as a success then?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 16, 2020)

Getting back into BLD. I hadn't heard of letter pairs when i did BLD years ago. I previously created my own letter scheme that included letters, numbers, and words to represent stickers...needless to say this was not an optimized memorization method. Getting used to letter pairs and speffz will take some time. I am going to use OP corners and M2 edges. 

7/13 success rate doing only corners so far. All averages are DNF but i'll get a mo3 or Ao5 average on this during tonight's practice session I'm sure.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm learning 4BLD and to practice exec I write out the memo for a scramble then just execute it with the cube under the table. Done it twice so far, both times the centers are way off and the edges are either close or solved(corners are no problem because it's just OP). It's weird because whenever I'm just using U2 to solve the cube normally I do great.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 26, 2020)

I just did my 4th ever 3BLD attempt, and I was only 3 corners off!


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 5, 2021)

Most of my failures in comps till now.


----------



## jdh3000 (Feb 5, 2021)

I successfully did blindfold solves twice on 3x3. I fortunately recorded one of them. 

I was using the old pochmann method but eventually gave up becauae to get those 2 solves, I had to do countless tries and constantly practice the algs and parity. 

I guess the most frustrating part was the setup; writing down the notation and coming up with a mnemonic device, then going so slow on the would be solve which alone took ten minutes. 

I know I would eventually get better and faster, but I never knew what I did wrong; did I make a mistake counting the pieces or in the "solve"?

It was distracting away from my normal solves, so I gave up. 
I would like to try again but don't know if I can deal with the agrevation.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 28, 2021)

24:17.68[17:07] , cube off by 3 left obliques, mistraced one letter pair oooff, super safe attempt, and still DNF. Would have been my 4th success otherwise.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 14, 2021)

First attempt on Spark M 7x7 hardware, made me a bit confused on the 3rd and 4th layer. DNFed by a interchange move mistake, and messing up the insertion after that, in outer +center exec. This was my 20th 7BLD attempt. PB is 45 minutes.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2021)

Overall time 18:59.79
No parities in the solve, so it was lucky too, also a lot of solved obliques helped a bit.
Memo was super safe (cant get safer than this) 12:30
inner wings mistakes missed HKGP, did DJTN instead of DJNT
outer wings did LXRF instead of XLRF.
Wings exec were last, I brainfarted 3 times, in 2 minutes, smh.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 18, 2021)

I still do not have a 7BLD success on the SS weekly comp.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 21, 2021)

Last week wings were off, today the centers. Nervousness make me do inverse comms. Time was fast though.


----------



## jdh3000 (Jun 23, 2021)

Nothing quite as frustrating as doing a memo, getting halfway through a solve with everything going good, then your hand slips. 

Not just a little to where you can just move a side or something back a turn, but a real bad slip where you can't tell where you are... it doesn't happen often, but it just happened.... uuuhhgg!


----------



## Waffles (Jun 23, 2021)

1st proper 4BLD attempt: DNFed by a twisted corner.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 23, 2021)

i'm a blindfold failure


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 13, 2021)

Did my second 3BLD attempt today. Had a good memo but fumbled and lost my place on the very first turn. So I did another and halfway thru got one swap mixed with one from the previous memo and then completely forgot the rest of my edges. Still wasn't bad for a 2nd full attempt corners were all correct and 4 edges were good.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 14, 2021)

Spent 2 hours just practising memo, started a bld solve, started solving, realised I was holding white front blue top.


----------



## seungju choi (Aug 13, 2021)

Mega BLD 15min fail by 2 corner twist


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 19, 2021)

First attempt at 3BLD since august 2020. Not terrible. Only 3 corners off.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 21, 2021)

I fail every time I try. I seriasly need some help if you can give it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 21, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I fail every time I try. I seriasly need some help if you can give it.


Just keep going. I had my first blind success a couple days ago and I have done probably over 75 attempts just for one success. Don't give up and just keep pushing and you will get it.


----------



## Habsen (Nov 21, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I fail every time I try. I seriasly need some help if you can give it.


Do sighted solves with your BLD method. As soon as you don't make mistakes anymore do edge-only and corner-only solves blindfolded before attempting the whole cube.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 21, 2021)

I Will try that.


----------



## oneshot (Apr 17, 2022)

My 4BLD best is 13:46 (9:xx memo) but last night I had a 10:47 (5:45 memo). No parity, which helped, but it was not really close. Recall was fine, but there were two instances where the cube slipped in my hand and I wasn’t sure if I executed the alg correctly. But the decrease in memo time had me excited…


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2022)

Tommy misses out on the WR single!
Noah Swor got a 13 DNF on the same scramble.

So close!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 3, 2022)

YLM cube corner twists and Graham misses a WR. He gets it anyway the next day so all is good!


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 1, 2022)

2 centers and 3 wings off my first 4bld success. Although it is technically a failure, I don't see it as one, since this was only my 4th attempt ever and all my previous attempts had less than half the cube solved. I was incredibly shocked to see how close it was when I took the blindfold off.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 12, 2022)

I am bad, tried letter quads and some 5-cycles, and new rooms. Also I am washed up and have not revised my room for a while. I am bad in blind yo.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 20, 2022)

I do a lot of DNFs officially.


----------



## Samuel Baird (Oct 26, 2022)

Recently competed in Utah Championships, during finals I ended up DNFing a 53 second solve in 3bld. After checking the video it looks like I correctly solved the edges and then randomly did U' S' U' before starting corners. Winning solve was a 59 second solve


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 21, 2022)

An extremely bad MBLD attempt at a comp yesterday. I am nowhere close to 100 points in MBLD.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2022)

Amazing exec on a 6 alger, sadly a corner twist stops a nice WR.

Gianfranco realised there was a corner twist after the 3rd alg execution. He does ECCE.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 27, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Amazing exec on a 6 alger, sadly a corner twist stops a nice WR.
> 
> Gianfranco realised there was a corner twist after the 3rd alg execution. He does ECCE.



high 5 failure


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 30, 2022)

Good 6BLD attempt from Daniel nonetheless!


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 30, 2022)

Didn't know about this thread, but it seems like a good place for a video of the last seconds of my first 9BLD attempt back in July


----------



## Caden Fisher (Friday at 8:47 AM)

Just did my first ever full attempt at 3bld but failed. At least I’ve tried now though!


Jorian Meeuse said:


> Didn't know about this thread, but it seems like a good place for a video of the last seconds of my first 9BLD attempt back in July


Have you had a success since then?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Friday at 10:27 AM)

Caden Fisher said:


> Have you had a success since then?


No, I also haven't tried it since then. I will try again this year though.


----------



## NmeCuber (Friday at 4:14 PM)

I've had three really close successes for 3BLD 
1. Two corners off
2. Three corners off
3. Z perm away


----------



## Cuber987 (Friday at 4:29 PM)

Everybody here is so advanced...

I had two close attempts to my first 3BLD success after about 12 attempts.

1. Two twisted corners
2. Three twisted corners

Good luck to me!


----------



## NmeCuber (Sunday at 12:32 PM)

NmeCuber said:


> I've had three really close successes for 3BLD
> 1. Two corners off
> 2. Three corners off
> 3. Z perm away


Tried again in the weekly comp and I got a solve that was two corners away again


----------



## d--- (Sunday at 12:43 PM)

You lucky people who actually get close lol


----------



## ProStar (Sunday at 2:14 PM)

Triple DNF’d 3BLD at my comp yesterday. I’ll get an official success someday


----------

